#ubuntu-it 2011-01-17
<realnot> notte
<pi_anto> ciau
<BetaBrain> sera gente
<Cyanide_> yvesBsAs, guarda te a che ora mi sveglio....
<Cyanide_> ho un problema con il tastierino numeroco del portatile, non digita i numeri ma sposta il puntatore del mouse
<yvesBsAs> ma tutti i tasti o solo quelli delle frecce?
<Cyanide_> no no 8 2 su e giù 4 6 dx sx
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide_, controlla in sistema e vedi se tastiera e mouse non hanno qualche impostazione stramba
<Cyanide_> 1 9 diagonale 7 3 diagonale
<yvesBsAs> Cyanide_, sistema -> preferenze -> tastiera _> mouse da tastiera
<Cyanide_> ma guarda te dov'era e l'ho cercato come un matto....di sicuro non l'ho impostato però
<yvesBsAs> vatte la pesca, comunque mi è già successa una stramberia con il toushpad, quindi so che a volte succede
<byron89> ciaoo
<fabio_cc> !ciao | byron89
<ubot-it> byron89: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<gian> ciao--non mi funziona gnomeradio su pc amd 64
<gian> ciao--non mi funziona gnomeradio su pc amd 64: Impossibile accedere al dispositivo "/dev/radio0" e   in terminale mi dà:   Initializing v4l1 failed     Initializing v4l2 failed
<gian>       
<bipc> salve, sono nuovo e ci capisco poco
<gandalf88bis> di che cosa capisci poco?
<bipc> di chat vorrei solo capire come si fa a installare itunes su ubuntu
<gandalf88bis> ah non ti posso aiutare
<gandalf88bis> tento in tutti i modi possibili di boicottare la apple
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bipc> help, qlc1 sa darmi indicazioni circa l'installazione di itunes su ubuntu? Mi hanno regalato un ipod e non so come usarlo
<glpiana> !chat | bipc
<ubot-it> bipc: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mlazzari2> ola gente
<gandalf88bis> ciao
<nicotano> buongiorno
<stradade> ciao
<vuln> ciao ragazzi
<stradade> ho provato a inserire in /etc/network/interface la il comando hwaddress ether 11:11:11:11:11:11 ma quando faccio /etc/init.d/networking restart mi dice SIOCSIFHWADDR: Cannot assign requested address
<stradade> ho provato a inserire in /etc/network/interface il comando hwaddress ether 11:11:11:11:11:11 ma quando faccio /etc/init.d/networking restart mi dice SIOCSIFHWADDR: Cannot assign requested address
<stradade> nessuno mi aiuta ?=
<nicotano> stradade,  pazienta, forse al momento nessuno dei presenti sa risponderti
<OverMe> stradade, fai vedere il file
<OverMe> !paste | stradade
<ubot-it> stradade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stradade> OverMe, 555031
<OverMe> mettilo tutto il link pre favore
<stradade> OverMe,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/555031/
<OverMe> stradade, se lo cambi manualmente te lo fa fare?
<stradade> si
<stradade> se lancio ifconfig hw ether 11:11:11:11:11:11 funziona
<stradade> ansi no
<stradade> scusa
<OverMe> ?
<stradade> OverMe, ifconfig eth0 hw ether 11:11:11:11:11:11 non funziona
<OverMe> che dice?
<stradade> OverMe, mi dice sempre impossibile assegnare l'indirizzo richiesto
<stradade> OverMe, SIOCSIFHWADDR: Impossibile assegnare l'indirizzo richiesto
<OverMe> stradade, prova a mettere un indirizzo umano
<gandalf88bis> tipo via garibaldi 5 Milano? XD
<OverMe> stradade, anzi, a quanto pare basta che la prima coppia non sia 11
<OverMe> mmm anzi, basta che sia 00
<stradade> OverMe, allora se faccio ifconfig eth0 hw ether indirizzo funziona
<stradade> OverMe, a quel punto fino che non riavvio l'indirizzo mac non cambia ma se riavvio torna quello originale ed è quello che voglio evitare
<OverMe> stradade, hailetto quello che ho detto prima?
<stradade> OverMe, no non ho letto che ho fatto dei riavvii sono rimasto qui <OverMe> stradade, prova a mettere un indirizzo umano
<OverMe> stradade, pare che la prima coppia debba essere 00, poi puoi mettere quello che ti pare
<OverMe> stradade, modifica l'addr nel file mettendo come prima coppia 00 e guarda se fa
<stradade> si
<stradade> OverMe, adesso funziona
<OverMe> good
<stradade> OverMe, pero l'indirizzo che devo mettere non comincia con 00:00
<OverMe> stradade, no basta il primo
<kekko> ciao
<Salvo> Salve ho ubuntu 10.10 ho installato i driver ati ma poi al riavvio mi esce initramfs....come è possibile?
<Salvo> Secondo:da live ora ho dato il comando sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda posso risolvere così? help
<esulu> ciao a tutti io dovrei configurare ipv6 sul ubuntu come devo fare per cortesia avete una guida da darmi
<Mios> ciao
<Mios> con JDownlaoder c'e' un modo di inserire automaticamente i codice captcha ??u
<leopesto> Mios, no!
<Mios> azz!!!
<leopesto> e di sicuro non é il canale giusto per chiederlo
<Mios> ops!
<orsetto> ciao a tutti
<leopesto> ciao orsetto
<orsetto> hobisogno di una mano. Ho kub 10.10 su un hp pavilion dv7. il mio problema è che non mi funziona il tasto per renderlo muto e stoppare qualsiasi tipo di rumore
<orsetto> e di solito uso kubuntu in ambiente di studio mentre i professore spiega.. e faccio smpre una figura di .... con kubuntu che fa tutta la musichetta all'avvio
<leopesto> orsetto, in preferenze→audio puoi disattivare i suoni di ubuntu in modo da non aver piu la musichetta d'avvio
<go^> orsetto, http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/10/10/how-to-enable-right-middle-click-on-clickpads-ubuntu-10-10/
<massimo18> go^: qui solo link ufficiali grazie
<go^> che palle voi e le vostre regole, la prox volta risolve da solo
<massimo18> !irc | go^
<ubot-it> go^: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<eddigei> ma qual'è l'equivalente in ubuntu del tasto ctrl+ ESc in windows?
<eddigei> o meglio
<eddigei> se in windows ho una applicazione a tutto schermo e clicco ctrl+esc
<eddigei> me la minimizza sulla barra
<orsetto> ragazzi sono ancora connesso? mi leggete?
<OverMe> sure
<orsetto> overme da cosa può dipendere che i tasti multimediali del mio hp pavilion non mi funzionino a dovere su kubuntu 10.10
<orsetto> vorrei zittire subito qualsiasi suono ma il tasto multimediale mute funziona parzialmente
<orsetto> e solo dopo l'avvio.. ma intanto kub mi fa tutta la musichetta iniziale facendo un casino in aula mentre il prof spiega
<orsetto> mute funziona parzialmente perchè kub mi fa vedere che il volume cambia da 100% a 0% ma il led bianco dovrebbe diventare rosso e non lo fà
<orsetto> e qualsiasi suono di sistema è ben udibile a tutto volume
<geonal> salve, all'avvio del pc mi capita che l'hard disk nn venga rilevato (dice insert boot device più o meno), poi però basta un ctrl-alt-canc e lo legge. Può essere che grub "rallenti" il rilevamento hardware? E' un problema noto?
<OverMe> non c'etra niente ne con ubuntu ne con grub, se neanche arriva a leggerlo è improbabile che la colpa sia sua
<OverMe> *entra
<jester-> geonal: è piu facile che sia un problema hardware, o hd collegato male o pure un po a bottane
<geonal> cavolo spero di no! pc comprato in luglio...
<jester-> se è in garanzia lo fai sostiruire
<jester-> sostituire*
<geonal> si ma per il resto va benissimo...bo
<jester-> eh, anche se ti fa male una gamba il resto poi va bene
<phaeena> basta amputarla
<geonal> no nn intendo il resto dell'hardware, intendo che l'hd nn dà problemi
<jester-> hihi hporva a togliere l'hd
<phaeena> prova con un altro hd, no?
<geonal> è un portatile, è un po' complicato :|
<phaeena> ma anche no.
<PiGreco26> geonal ma che stai a dì
<jester-> roba in garanzia meglio non aprirla ma andarae a cioccare i limoni da chi te lo ha venduto
<PiGreco26> ah ok se è in garanzia è diverso..
<geonal> vabè cmq non c'entra ubuntu o grub... voi siete a posto :)
<geonal> ciao e grazie
<massimo18> -.-
<PiGreco26> geonal ??? -.-
<phaeena> ok.
<alex81> ciao a tutti vi spiego il mo problema: ho trasformato un pc dove girava windos xp di un mio amico in ubuntu 10.10 32 bit; ho configurato tutto tranne il router senza fili ( d-link 150  DI-524); sono connesso a questo router con cavo lan ma non riesco a rilevare la rete senza fili sapete dirmi come posso fare ? Vi ringrazio :)
<PiGreco26> alex81 da network manager
<phaeena> è attivato il wifi?
<phaeena> è messa come nascosta?
<alex81> si e attivo
<PiGreco26> phaeena si
<PiGreco26> in alto accanto all'orologio c'è network manager
<alex81> dice che il dispositivo non e pronto ma io lo sto usando via lan
<PiGreco26> *alex81
<PiGreco26> ( non phaeena :-) )
<phaeena> :-)
<phaeena> OverMe, :-)
<alex81> puo essere che ubuntu non rilevi il dispositivo wifi del pc?
<phaeena> le vede le reti?
<OverMe> alex81, sta scheda wifi (se ce l'hai, non si sa mai) è interna o usb?
<alex81> no dove c'e rete senza fili e scritto in grigio e d e scritto dispositivo non pronto
<alex81> la scheda e interna
<PiGreco26> alex81 che scheda è?
<OverMe> alex81, da terminale: lspci
<OverMe> alex81, metti sul pastebin
<alex81> ok
<OverMe> !paste | alex81
<ubot-it> alex81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alex81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555074/
<OverMe> alex81, vai su sistema->amministrazione->driver hardware e dimmi cosa ti propone
<phaeena> driver aggiuntivi*
<OverMe> quello che è
<phaeena> OverMe, meglio essere precisi che qua non si sa mai
<alex81> grazie  e un ubuntu in spagnolo
<massimo18> -.-
<phaeena> mm bueno
<filo1234> sarà drivers aggiuntivos
<enzotib> :)
<PiGreco26> olè
<alex81> mi da broadcom  e quello li?
<phaeena> si, la regola è aggiungere la s finale e sai lo spagnolo
<phaeena> e credo di si
<OverMe> alex81, eh, la prossima volta mettilo in burkina-fasese, vedrai che è più chiaro
<alex81> lo attivo
<alex81> sono in argentina
<alex81> il mio amico parla el castilliano
<alex81> questo e il 5 computer che faccio passare ad ubuntu
<phaeena> ecco il conquistadores
<phaeena> pian paino prenderai tutta l'Arghentina (da pronunciare come se si stesse scatarrando)
<alex81> :) comunque vi ringrazio ora il pc e completo grazie dell'aiuto ciao
 * realnot hi guys
 * realnot ciao raga :D
<nicotano> salve
<alnuvola> salve ....
<nep> ciaop a tutti ragazzi.....avrei bisogno di una speiegazione :)   riguardante ubuntu ......nel momento in cui scrivo ifconfig nel terminale mi e scono tre nomi (lo,eth0,eth1) mi sapete dire che cosa indicano o riferiscono??
<jester-> nep: alle schede di rete
<filo1234> nep: sono le interfacce di rete
<nep> si fino a li c'eroa rrivato.....ma in cosa consistono un po' + dettagliatamente? :)
<filo1234> lo = loopback   eth0 eth1 ethn... le NIC di rete schede fisiche
<jester-> nep: come mai ti è vento in mente di tampinare ifconfig
<filo1234> nep: cosa vuol dire in cosa consitono?
<nep> è da poco che ho ubuntu e stavo vedendo un po :)
<filo1234> ethernet0 eth0 ethernet1 eth1 ecc...
<nep> per "in cosa consistono" intendevo cosa sono ;)
<glpiana> nep, in linea di massima eth0 è la ethernet e eth1 se non hai due ethernet è la wireless
<filo1234> nep: le schede di rete
<nep> ok grazie......
<nep> e ancora una cosa....perchè non trovo la scritta wlan0??
<filo1234> perchè vuol dire che il tuo drive riconosce la scheda wifi come eth1 probabilmente
<jester-> perché il truo chiset è identificato come eth1
<glpiana> nep, perchè la tua viene vista come eth1
<nep> ed è la stessa cosa quindi??
<jester-> nep: funza uguale
<glpiana> nep, certo che se hai dei comandi dovrai sostituire eth1 a wolan0
<glpiana> *wlan0
<filo1234> nep: in teoria...a meno che tu non abbia 2 schede ethernet mentre la wifi non viene vista
<filo1234> nep: con iwconfig vedi se eth1 è la scheda wifi
<nep> glpiana: che cosa intendi se hai dei comandi dovrai sostituire eth1 a wlano?? scusa la mia ignoranza :)
<jester-> nep: a quale pro
<filo1234> se in una guida trovi wlan0
<glpiana> nep, esattamente quello che ho scritto. se segui una guida che propone nei comadni wlan0 tu sostituisci eth1
<nep_> scusate ragazzi ma sto avendo dei problemi di connessione e ogni tanto mi si disconnette -.-"
<nep_> ho un altro problema che potrebbe essere collegato a cio di cui stavamo trattando prima......se vado sul programma per gestire le connessioni wirless e faccio uno scan mi dice: the scan is complete but no the networks has been found
<nep_> eppure io ho un ruter wifi che adesso è acceso
<nep_> come mai non trova la connessione wifi??
<alex81> ciao a tutti sono di nuovo io quello del pc argentino :) ho scaricato tutti i driver proprietari della scheda wifi ma nel network mas
<alex81> manager mi dice chee disconnesso
<alex81> il bottone e attivato
<alex81> ma non rileva larete
<alex81> mi potete aiutare per favore poi non vi disturbo piu
<nep_> ....
<nep_> quanlkuno mi puo aiutare?? :)
<Marcofe> ciao ragazzi
<Marcofe> una domanda
<Marcofe> come credo i template per i documenti
<Marcofe> sul mio ubuntu 10.10?
<nicotano> Marcofe, vuoi dire modelli di openoffice ?
<Marcofe> hai centrato in pieno nicotano  :)
<Marcofe> tanto da cliccare col destro
<Marcofe> e ottenere crea documento
<Marcofe> ..
<Marcofe> :)
<Marcofe> ho letto che bisogna creare una cartella Templates
<Marcofe> nella home..
<Marcofe> ma sembra nn funzionare..
<enzotib> !enter | Marcofe
<ubot-it> Marcofe: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Marcofe> non è che devo riavviare il server x?
<Marcofe> ok enzotib
<Marcofe> :D
<enzotib> Marcofe, salva con nome -> modello di documento
<Marcofe> ok
<Marcofe> dove lo salvo?
<nicotano> Marcofe,  scarica e consulta
<nicotano> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ooodocs/files/FAQ%20i-a.c.s.o/OpenOffice3%20Soluzioni%20a%20raccolta/
<nicotano> Marcofe, lo salva nella tua home cartella nascosta  .openoffice.org/user se guardi nelle menu strumenti impostazioni percorsi vedi
<Marcofe> ok
<Marcofe> ma i template..dove li salvo..vorrei avere template anche dei file txt, img..etc...
<Marcofe> non solo openoffice..
<syrius\> salve a tutti. su un computer ho installato i driver video proprietario ma causa una incopatibilità non riesco più ad entrare graficamente su ubuntu.sapeter dirmi se c'è un comando da terminale per disabilitare i driver proprietari?
<Onlinef> Ciao, chi mi può dare una mano con un errore di ubuntu 9.10 al boot che capita una volta sì e 10 no?
<Marcofe^> quindi questa cartella dei template non si può conoscere :)
<nicotano> Marcofe^, attiva la visualizzazione dei file nascosti  oppure ctrl+
<nicotano> h
<Marcofe^> fatto
<nicotano> in nautilus e la vedi dentro la tua home/openoffice/3/user/template
<Onlinef> Ciao, ho un problema al reboot di ubuntu 9.10 che capita una volta sì e 10 no.
<Onlinef> Il boot si blocca dopo aver scritto "Starting Init Crypto disks...".
<Onlinef> La macchina in questione è accesa 24/7 e, quando la si resetta, a volte si blocca.
<Onlinef> Basta resettare per far partire correttamente il PC.
<FloodBotIt2> Onlinef: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Marcofe^> ok
<Marcofe^> messi in tempalte i template..
<Marcofe^> nn vedo nulla però..
<enzotib> syrius\, sudo jockey-text --list
<enzotib> syrius\, e poi sudo jockey-text --disable="NOME"
<nicotano> Marcofe^,  scarica http://sourceforge.net/projects/ooodocs/files/FAQ%20i-a.c.s.o/OpenOffice3%20Soluzioni%20a%20raccolta/  ti è  di grannde aiuto
<Marcofe^> nicotano
<Marcofe^> vorrei creare il template di un'immagine...sto template di openoffice lo contiene?
<nicotano> Marcofe^, puoi creare un documento e poi inserire l'immagine e salvarlo come modello dal menu file salva come modello
<nicotano> Marcofe^, apri openoffice e pigia F1
<Marcofe^> risolto..
<Marcofe^> bisogna mettere i template
<Marcofe^> i documenti
<Marcofe^> nella cartella Modelli
<Marcofe^> -_-
<FloodBotIt2> Marcofe^: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<syrius\> <enzotip> grazie mille
<andreared> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'ingresso del microfono su ubuntu 10.10. il segnale arriva però non lo sento dalle casse, i volumi sono tutti alzati. in poche parole devo collegarci la chitarra e la devo poter ascoltare mentre suono, non solo registrare
<andreared> oilà c'è nessuno che possa aiutar,mi?
<OverMe> andreared, da terminale: alsamixer        e controlla il volume del mic in riproduzione
<andreared> over me, già fatto, ho tutto al masimo, ho attivato anche micboost, ma non si sente
<OverMe> andreared, fai vedere uno screenshot
<OverMe> !screen
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'screen'
<OverMe> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<rewaq> sera
<andreared> questo è lo screen shoot http://imagebin.org/133063
<OverMe> andreared, il mic è mutato
<OverMe> andreared, vai sul mic e premi m
<andreared> O.o ok perdonatemi, grazie mille il problema è che dall'interfaccia grafica del mixer non mi risultava! a presto!
<OverMe> ciao
<cristian> salve
<cristian> ragazzi stavo provando a istallare nvclock ma mi da probleba con x11 eppure controllato e compilato bhoo
<cristian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555124/   mi pare sia corretto
<francesco_> ragazzi, ho bisogno di fare una domanda terribilmente stupida....
<leopesto> francesco_, falla su...
<francesco_> cosa cambia in fase di installazione, quando seleziono se montare una partizione ntfs in /windows  ???  non conviene fare in fstab /home/utente/windows ??' o c'è un motivo per fare /windows  ??
<esulu> jester- ciao
<esulu> come va
<esulu> ?
<esulu> una sola domanda posso farti un pvt!!!
<francesco_> leopesto, io l'ho fatta... aspetto ora una risposta di qualunque tipo:D
<leopesto> non so, mai fatto dualboot
<Onlinef> Ciao, ho un problema al reboot di ubuntu 9.10 che capita una volta sì e 10 no. Il pc si blocca al boot con scritto "Starting Init Crypto disks...".  La macchina in questione è accesa 24/7 e, quando la si resetta, a volte si blocca. Basta resettare per far partire correttamente il PC.
<Onlinef> Qualcuno può aiutarmi
<Onlinef> ?
<francesco_> io ho montato in /windows come proponeva il sistema di installazione, ... poi finisco, entro in home e dico... ma dove caspita è la partizione??? pensavo integrasse in /home ... poi sono andato in /windows ed effettivamente stava li... ho cambiato percorso in fstab e l'ho infilata dentro la /home.... piu comoda.. solo che avevo la curuiosità di capire se servisse a qualcosda fare /windows
<debian-> ciao
<orsetto> ciao a tutti
<orsetto> io avrei un problema che ho espresso anche nel forum.. posso linkarvi il thread?
<debian-> se lo dici qua senza linkare, per me, è meglio..
<orsetto> Il mio problema è il seguente: Ho kub 10.10 su un hp pavilion dv7. il mio problema è che non mi funziona il tasto per renderlo muto e stoppare qualsiasi tipo di rumore. E di solito uso kubuntu in ambiente di studio mentre il professore spiega.. e faccio sempre una figura di ..... con kubuntu che fa tutta la musichetta all'avvio
<orsetto> Da cosa può dipendere che i tasti multimediali del mio hp pavilion non mi funzionino a dovere su kubuntu 10.10? vorrei zittire subito qualsiasi suono ma il tasto multimediale mute funziona parzialmente e solo dopo l'avvio.. ma intanto kub mi fa tutta la musichetta iniziale facendo un casino in aula mentre il prof spiega.
<orsetto> Mute funziona parzialmente perchè kub mi fa vedere che il volume cambia da 100% a 0% ma il led da bianco dovrebbe diventare rosso (bianco=attivato, rosso=disattivato) e non lo fà e qualsiasi suono di sistema è ben udibile a tutto volume.
<debian-> al boot non fa in tempo, dovresti disabilitare il suono all'avvio
<nicotano> francesco nella home di solito stanno i file di configurazione dell'utente e i suoi documenti, le partizioni si montano sulla root in apposita directory
<orsetto> Ad onor del vero non è la prima installazione di kub 10.10 su questo notebook. Ho un pò pastrocchiato in precendenza per trovare la mia configurazione ideale in dualboot con win7 ma non ho mai toccato kub dallo stato di default nei miei esperimenti eppure i tasti multimediali funzionavano a dovere.
<debian-> ah funzionavano? mm
<orsetto> Da cosa può dipendere ora questo "malfunzionamento"?
<debian-> anche io ho un HP ma sinceramente non ho mai avuto problemi simili mm
<Onlinef> Ciao, nessuno sa dirmi cos'é il crypto disk?
<nicotano> Onlinef, una partizione criptata ?
<Onlinef> bah ... non sapevo di aver criptato una partizione... lo fa di default ubuntu?
<nicotano> Onlinef, probabilmente hai criptato la home senza rendertene conto
<Onlinef> come posso controllarlo? mount mi dice solo
<Guest63843> salve a tutti
<Onlinef> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,wrrors=remout-ro)
<roma65> ciao a tutti
<roma65> qualcuno sa indicarmi i comandi quando il computer si imballa?? ovvero il ctrl+alt+canc corrispondente a win grazie
<soad> roma65, lol, CTRL+ALT+F1 ti dà un accesso alla tty1
<soad> per tornare al desktop manager puoi usare CTRL+ALT+F7
<roma65> grazie soad
<romeopapa> salve, ho un problema con la schda video di questo pc, è un asus k50c
<romeopapa> fa al massimo 800x600
<jester-> romeopapa: ati o nvidia
<romeopapa> mi sa intel integrata
<jester-> romeopapa: lspci | grep -i vga
<romeopapa> lspci | grep -i vga
<romeopapa> ops scusa
<jester-> romeopapa: è comando da dare nel terminale
<romeopapa> sisi ho sbagliato....
<jester-> romeopapa: risposta al comando?
<romeopapa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555155/
<jester-> romeopapa: è una sis
<jester-> romeopapa: non so che dirti circa sis
<romeopapa> ho anche un'altro problema, vediamo....
<jester-> romeopapa: vai sul sito e vedi se c'è un diver linux recente
<romeopapa> non mi fa l'avanzamanto a maverik
<romeopapa> aspetta un secondo ti copio l'errore
<jester-> romeopapa: magari si risolve pure avanzando, hai la lts?
<romeopapa> infatti volevovo provare..
<jester-> !avanzamento | romeopapa guarda da LTS
<ubot-it> romeopapa guarda da LTS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<ls960> romeopapa, per la csheda sis 671/771 qui trovi i driver per lucid e maverick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/301958
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 301958 in xorg-server "[needs-packaging] no working driver for sis 671/771 video cards" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jester-> romeopapa: è possibile solo sa lts a lts, addesso cosa hai
<romeopapa> Impossibile calcolare l'avanzamento  An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: E:Errore, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve ha generato delle interruzioni. Questo potrebbe essere causato da pacchetti bloccati.   This can be caused by:  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu  Se la causa non è tra q
<romeopapa> segnalazione i file presenti in /var/log/dist-upgrade/.
<romeopapa> Jester, la 10.4,
<jester-> romeopapa: sudo apt-get update e posta tutta la pappardella
<jester-> romeopapa: hai bloccato la versione di qualche pacchetto?
<romeopapa> Jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555158/
<romeopapa> Jester, non nesun blocco, è una istallazione freschissima
<jester-> romeopapa: c'è ancora la gui aggiornamento aperta. fa vedere gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<romeopapa> jester, è vuota, può essere?
<jester-> romeopapa: scrivi bene
<romeopapa> Jester, scusa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555164/
<jester-> romeopapa: stai ancora a lucid dai sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> romeopapa: poi alt-F2 e ci scrivi update-manger -d
<jester-> romeopapa: * update-manager -d
<romeopapa> Jester, con l'*
<jester-> no
<romeopapa> ah ok!
<jester-> romeopapa: dopo che ha finito upgrade
<romeopapa> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555167/
<romeopapa> jester, fatto anche update manager
<romeopapa> riprovo con l'aggiornamento?
<jester-> romeopapa: vediamo che fa
<jester-> esegui avanzamento
<romeopapa> jester, idem....4
<jester-> romeopapa: fa vedere l'errore
<romeopapa> jester, lo stesso di prima uguale uguale
<jester-> romeopapa: installazione fresca, fai prima a reinstallare una 10.10 che ad aggiornare
<romeopapa> infatti....
<jester-> romeopapa: circa metà tempo e forse meno
<ls960> (E FUNZIONA MOLTO MEGLIO DI SOLITO)
<jester-> e fai installazione pulita
<ls960> ops.. scusate il caps
<romeopapa> ok, ho trovato anche qualche guida per la sk video, comunque un pc comprato senza OS...che dia problemi con linux...
<pinuzzu> ola
<francesco_> ragazzi, vorrei informazioni su gli argionamenti di ubuntu
<jester-> romeopapa: tutto o quasi si puo sistemare
<pinuzzu> ragazzi non mi compare l'icona controllo audio, a cosa sarà dovuto???
<jester-> purtroppo acer usa hw un po del put
<ls960> cmq per quella sis scordati compiz
<francesco_> come posso disattivare solo gli aggiornamenti del kernel e dei driver nvidia e xserver? in modo che solo i programmi possano essere aggiornati
<jester-> pinuzzu: che hai segato l'icona con la busta
<jester-> pinuzzu: destro sulla barra/aggiungi la pannello/indicatore
<jester-> francesco_: a quale pro?
<pinuzzu> jester- non c'è la voce che desidero
<romeopapa> jester, ASUS! da poco, ma ASUS
<jester-> pinuzzu: guarda bene che c'è
<pinuzzu> qual è il suo nome jester-???
<francesco_> siccome ho configurato il pc di un cliente, se avanza di kernel si rovina la modifica per il plymouth
<francesco_> siccome ho configurato il pc di un cliente, se avanza di kernel si rovina la modifica per il plymouth jester-
<jester-> pinuzzu: indicatore
<jester-> francesco_: centra no il kernel se hai fatto per bene
<ls960> romeopapa, due anni fa feci la stessa scoperta comprando un asus senza os per mia figlia
<pinuzzu> grazie jester- erano settimane che ci provavo...
<ls960> le sis ssono da evitare
<francesco_> siccome lo usa piu che altro per internet e posta elettronica, e funziona benissimo cosi, vorrei prevenire anziche curare.. ti posso postare la guida che ho seguito? ho gia avuto esperienza che se avanza di kernel  si deve fare tutto da capo
<ls960> al max riesci ad avere la risoluzione corretta, ma niente compositing
<francesco_> siccome lo usa piu che altro per internet e posta elettronica, e funziona benissimo cosi, vorrei prevenire anziche curare.. ti posso postare la guida che ho seguito? ho gia avuto esperienza che se avanza di kernel  si deve fare tutto da capo jester-
<romeopapa> ls960, compositing che intendi?
<jester-> francesco_: hai installato i pacchetti, aggiunto stringa in /etc/default/grub e in etc non ricordo
<francesco_> jester-, http://www.linuxqualityhelp.it/supporto/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=5950
<ls960> .. gestione del video che consente di usare effetti vari etc
<jester-> francesco_: aggiornando il kernel si arrangia dkms con i driver
<romeopapa> ls960, vabè...è il pc della moglie
<pinuzzu> jester- che tu sappia c'è una maniera di collegare il thunderbird all'icona di posta elettronica dell'indicatore?
<ls960> .. invece stranamente l'acer vende pc senza os con hw intel che va benissimo con linux: ne sto usando uno ora
<jester-> francesco_: è quella giusta e vai tranquillo che non si sminchia nulla, anzi , faccile che fa casini a bloccare
<ls960> nel link che ti didedi prima troverai i driver per usarlo con la risoluzione corretta
<francesco_> 3 pc su 3, configurati con quella guida... vanno a donnine in avanzamento! saranno sfortunati i miei pc :) c'è modo di impedire gli aggiornamenti? jester-
<jester-> pinuzzu: destro su icona thunder nel menu e aggiungi al pannello
<jester-> francesco_: controlla bene che a me non è mai successo nulla
<pinuzzu> jester- non mi sono spiegato
<jester-> francesco_: il kernel centra solo con aggiornando int
<jester-> init
<ls960> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/301958 romeopapa
<jester-> francesco_: li puoi bloccare da synaptic
<francesco_> ti giuroooooo, mica si puo sbagliare con quella guida :D:D cmq al max da terminale... sudo apt-get purge *nvidia e si ricomincia da li :)
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 301958 in xorg-server "[needs-packaging] no working driver for sis 671/771 video cards" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pinuzzu> jester- l'indicatore appare in coppia con un'icona che credo rappresenti i programmi di posta elettronica, come faccio a collegarli??
<jester-> francesco_: strano, se il primo che segnala una cosa del genere e secondo me non è colpa di plymout
<jester-> pinuzzu: quello si rifersce a evolution
<romeopapa> ls960, non l'avevo aperto, fai vedere 1 secondo
<pinuzzu> ok
<pinuzzu> cia'
<francesco_> dai allora riprovo, nel caso so sistemarlo... era solo per fare vedere che linux is a bomb!!!!
<ls960> il thread è molto lungo, parte da intrepid...
<EnzoGame> ciao a tutti
<jester-> francesco_: quanto fai risparmiare ai clienti con solo linux
<romeopapa> ls960, non ho capito come fare però, devo istallare xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu)
<ls960> http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php
<ls960> qui trovi driver e procedura: sono quelli che uso sul pc di mia figlia che la tua stessa scheda
<francesco_> ahahah sai una cosa jester- ?? ho qui un dual boot... è un buon sistema... con windows xp fresco decolla(va)... poi qualche programma, tutti gli aggiornamenti, antivirus... boot in un minuto e mezzo.... ubuntu con tutti i prog che servono e super aggiornato, boot in 22 secondi!!!! ed è super reattivo!!!
<francesco_> jester-, riavvio, a dopo:)
<jester-> alura nada risparmio
<romeopapa> gzie, provo
<ls960> prego
<romeopapa> una cosa non mi vine il comando per andare in root
<ls960> prima installa maverick, nel caso
<ls960> sudo
<ls960> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<romeopapa> ok, vediamo che riesco a fare
<mlazzari2> 'sera
<Zagorax> ciao a tutti, continuo ad avere un problema fastidioso: all'avvio la rete viene inizializzata con qualche secondo di ritardo e così le screenlet che utilizzo e dropbox devono essere riavviati manualmente altrimenti non funzionano. Credevo di averlo risolto disabilitando l'accesso automatico, ma la verità è che il problema avviene 8 volte su 10 e le prove che avevo fatto dopo la soluzione che mi avevate suggerito erano andate bene... cosa posso fare
<jester-> Zagorax: effetti attivi e magari installato qualche dock?
<Zagorax> jester-, nessun dock, effetti attivi perchè altrimenti non mi funziona la screenlet remember the milk... potrebbero esserne la causa?
<jester-> Zagorax: molto facile di si
<Zagorax> c'è un modo per dire alle applicazioni di avviarsi solo se individuano la connessione?
<bobbybong> ciao
<Luana90> Salve ragazzi, scusate ho un problema con Ubuntu 10.10 virtualizzato. Praticamente quando uso sudo apt-get update mi esce sempre " E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<Luana90> E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Luana90> "
<Luana90> Ho seguito i vari consigli che ho trovato sia nei log che googlando ma niente non va :) Qualcuno sa come risolvere? *-*
<pi_anto> quel messaggio viene fuori quando apt è usato da un'altra applicazione
<K99Brain> Luana90, per caso hai ubuntu software center aperto?
<K99Brain> Luana90, oppure synaptic?
<pi_anto> appunto :)
<K99Brain> Luana90, oppure il gestore aggiornamenti?
<Luana90> No allora il soft center l'ho chiuso
<Luana90> mmm solo non so come vedere se synaptic è aperto
<Luana90> oppure il gestore aggiornamenti
<Luana90> cioè ho pure riavviato la macchina e provato subito a dare il comando ma nulla, è lo stesso
<Luana90> ho provato anche ad editare la prima riga di un file ma niente :(
<K99Brain> Luana90, in passato, hai per caso interrotto forzatamente un processo che usa apt?
<Luana90> Mmm si
<Luana90> si era bloccato
<K99Brain> Luana90, magari stavi installando qualcosa e hai interrotto..
<neramarea> sono passato alla 0.9.2 di compiz, ma era un disastro; vorrei tornare alla 0.8.6 (uso maverick), ma le procedure standard non funzionano: credo di aver cancellato qualcosa di troppo. qualcuno mi può aiutare?+
<K99Brain> ecco
<K99Brain> Luana90, è rimasto il blocco
<Luana90> Posso sbloccarlo?
<K99Brain> Luana90, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Luana90> oh *-*
<Luana90> ti adoro ! *-*
<Luana90> puoi spiegarmi cosa ho/mi hai fatto fare?
<Guest37580> ciao!!!
<K99Brain> Luana90, il file lock viene creato da apt quando entra in funzione e rimosso quando ha finito. serve per evitare che piu di un programma usi apt allo stesso tempo perchè sarebbe dannoso
<Guest37580> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con wicd
<Guest37580> praticamente da quando l' ho installato su ubuntu 10.10
<neramarea> sono passato alla 0.9.2 di compiz, ma era un disastro; vorrei tornare alla 0.8.6 (uso maverick), ma le procedure standard non funzionano: credo di aver cancellato qualcosa di troppo. qualcuno mi può aiutare? pleeease...
<K99Brain> Luana90, ovviamente, però, se interrompi forzatamente apt prima che ha finito, il file di lock rimane
<Guest37580> mi permette di connettermio ad internte solo tramite collegamento cavo al modem
<Luana90> otitmo allora scrivo questo comando fra i comandi utili perché mi si blocca spesso
<Guest37580> insomma non  mi vede la mia linea wifi e...le altre
<Luana90> ora riesco anche ad installare quei programmi che non mi faceva instalalre che diceva che erano dannosi
<K99Brain> Luana90, non è cosa buona interrompere apt, meglio se lo lasci finire
<K99Brain> Luana90, anche se ci mette del tempo
<Luana90> Ah quindi non è bloccato anche se ci mette tempo?
<K99Brain> eh, dagli tempo di finire
<K99Brain> non è detto che sia bloccato
<Luana90> Eh no perché si bloccav asu una cosa della cache exit o una cosa così
<Luana90> e irmaneva impiantato lì
<Luana90> d'accordo d'accordo
<Guest37580> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con wicd....grazie!
<K99Brain> neramarea, compiz è piuttosto radicato nel sistema, nelle ultime versioni di ubuntu. mi sa che fai prima a reinstallare
<Luana90> ma la scheda/penna/device wifi te la vede Ubuntu?
<Guest37580> no
<neramarea> ...tutto!?
<Guest37580> o almeno credo
<K99Brain> neramarea, eh, si... questo è il rischio, quando si paciocca troppo
<Guest37580> pero primas di installarlo con il programma di default andava bene
<K99Brain> neramarea, nulla di male a pacioccare, ma devi mettere in conto che se qualcosa va storto bisogna reinstallare
<Luana90> e allora rimuovilo wicd no?
<Guest37580> penso fosse network manager
<neramarea> K99Brain... non c'è modo di tentare qualcosa?
<Guest37580> è comodo
<Guest37580> perche mi riconosce il collegamento subito
<Luana90> capito allora non so perché non te la vede :( cmq che usi? usb? pci?
<Guest37580> e poi ho paura che non mi funzioni nemmeno piu network manager
<Luana90> ma cosa usi come device wifi?
<K99Brain> neramarea, bisogna capire cosa hai fatto per mettere una versione di compiz diversa
<Guest37580> intendi la penna
<Guest37580> wifi?
<Luana90> USB? Pci?PCmci?
<Luana90> si
<Guest37580> è un collegamento usb
<Guest37580> è una digicom
<K99Brain> neramarea, probabilmente si, c'è modo di tornare indietro, ma la strada piu veloce rimane sempre quella di reinstallare
<Luana90> dai lsusb da terminale
<Luana90> e vedi se Ubuntu te la riconosce
<Guest37580> ora provo
<neramarea> secondo me questo può funzionare http://www.ilbloggatore.com/a1/2009/04/06/ubuntu-%E2%80%9D-impossibile-abilitare-gli-effetti-desktop-%E2%80%9D/ ma cosa significa eseguire lo script nel terminale?
<K99Brain> !terminale | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Guest37580> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. USB 1.1 Webcam
<Guest37580> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Guest37580> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1131:1001 Integrated System Solution Corp. KY-BT100 Bluetooth Adapter
<Guest37580> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Guest37580> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS ZD1211B 802.11g
<FloodBotIt2> Guest37580: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Guest37580> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b8:0121 Seiko Epson Corp. Perfection 2480 Photo
<Luana90> -.-"
<NightSilent> ha fatto i danno O.o
<NightSilent> danni*
<K99Brain> oh, non vi preoccupate. È un classico. Dopo il kick anche i piu niubbi imparano a usare pastebin
<Luana90> vabbè cmq la penna gliela riconosce
<K99Brain> eccolo ↑
<Luana90> ahah
<gigi_> cosa mi consigliate per wicd
<NightSilent> era un problema di config mi sà asd
<Luana90> gigi_ cmq la penna te la riconosce! Vedi:  Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS ZD1211B 802.11g
<gigi_> cosa?
<gigi_> si
<gigi_> ma quando faccio partire wicd
<gigi_> non vede nessuna rete wireless
<gigi_> mia o altre
<K99Brain> gigi_, ma se col network manager funzionava bene, non è il caso che togli wicd e rimetti quello?
<gigi_> sono costretto ad un collegamento tramite filo
<gigi_> ci penso
<gigi_> non so
<K99Brain> le ultime versioni di NM non sono male
<ddr400> ciao
<gigi_> il timore e che non mi funzioni nemmeno piu quello
<Luana90> Oppure se proprio vuoi usare wicd prova ad aggiungere a mano l'interfaccia della tua rete wlan
<gigi_> come
<K99Brain> gigi_, se eravano ancora a ubuntu 8.04 o procedenti, allora ti avrei consigliato sicuramente wicd, ma adesso non vale piu la pena
<Luana90> Eh bo mai usato WiCd, cmq il NM a me funziona una favola *-*
<gigi_> pensi che sia meglio nm
<Luana90> prima dovevo installare la sk pci wifi con ndiswrapper ora non più *-*
<gigi_> pero quando lo usavo su kubuntu 8.004
<gigi_> ero costretto ad inserire ogni volta i parametri di configurazione
<gigi_> forse sono io poco bravo e pratico
<K99Brain> gigi_, adesso che ubuntu hai?
<gigi_> ora uso ubuntu 10.10
<K99Brain> gigi_, e allora torna a NM
<gigi_> la trovo grande
<gigi_> ok
<gigi_> visto che ho un altro disco dove ho installato un altra ubuntu 10.10
<gigi_> provo prma da li
<gigi_> e vedo come vado con nm
<gigi_> voi cosa usate
<Luana90> il nm
<gigi_> su uubntu?
<gigi_> quale versione?
<Luana90> sisi ubuntu 10.10
<gigi_> ma con nm mica devi avviare la configurazione ogni volta della rete ad ogni avvio di sistema?
<gigi_> con kuubuntu 8.04
<Luana90> nono
<gigi_> ero costretto ad inserire i parametri da shell
<gigi_> ok
<Luana90> no a me va tutto automatico
<Luana90> ho messo la chiave ecc e va tutto ok
<gigi_> allora la provo sull'altro hd che ho
<gigi_> grazie tante
<ceon1> sera
<ceon1> ho un paio di problemi e non riesco a risolverli, cheese e xchat non si avviano più, il terminale mi da questi errori   http://paste.ubuntu.com/554373/     http://paste.ubuntu.com/555199/    leggendo un pò in giro ho trovato che forse è colpa di qualche tema installato, ma ultimamente non ho installato temi...qualche idea?
<ikam> salve
<ikam> quale è il sito per incollare
<Luana90> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ikam> Luana90, grazie
<Luana90> di nulla
<ikam> sto provando il server samba per la stampa ma mi dà una serie di errori che ho messo in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Luana90> ceon1: hai omdificato qualche impostazione di x-chat?
<Luana90> Tipo font...sfondo della chat....?
<ceon1> Luana90:
<ceon1> si, credo di si .. il font
<Luana90> eh si è per quello allò...cmq prova a cancellare la cartella .xchat o una cosa così nella tua cartella home, (.xchat è una cartella nascosta)
<Luana90> cioè, disinstalla xchat, poi cancelli, poi reinstalli
<Luana90> infatti era successo pure a me e questa soluzione ho trovato
<Luana90> btw meglio kopete secondo me
<jester-> bassta cancellare la cartella
<Luana90> ok basta cancelalre :P
<jester-> il piu meglio, a mio avviso è conversation
<ehmbuntu> ciao a tutti buonaserata...me n'e' successa un'altra...
<ehmbuntu> i 2 masterizzatori cd e dvd sotto ubuntu non riconoscono sempre i dvd e soprattutto non masterizzano piu', c'e' qualcosa per aggiornarli?
<jester-> ehmbuntu: che siano un po ciucchi?
<ehmbuntu> jester non so? come si fa a saperlo?
<jester-> ehmbuntu: ci vorrebbe un coso nuovo da provare
<Luana90> o un altro os
<ceon1> scusa ma, su cheese non ho modificato nulla e non parte lo stesso dandomi lo stesso errore
<ehmbuntu> jester ma non c'e' un comando per vedere se e' tutto ok?
<Luana90> ceon1: bhe qualcosa hai modificato
<Luana90> hai probato cmq con la cartella?
<jester-> ehmbuntu: se l'hw è un po scassato non c'è comando che tenga
<ceon1> Luana90, mo provo
<Luana90> fai sapere *-*
<K99Brain> ehmbuntu, oppure è clpa dei dvd che metti, se sono graffiati o di bassa qualità e il lettore è vecchio possono dare problemi
<K99Brain> colpa*
<jester-> o riscrivibile un po andato
<Luana90> cmq ehmbuntu è un nick troppo divertente ahahah
<ehmbuntu> k99brain non so mi capitano cose strane, lo stesso dvd si vede con dvd da tavolo
<Luana90> allò è il lettore DVD del pc un pò difettoso no?
<ehmbuntu> grazie Luana90 ma persino il rar non funge piu', ho dei file faccio per aprirli e mi apre cartella vuota :(
<K99Brain> ehmbuntu, prova a vedere se un cd nuovo e originale, non graffiato, funziona
<K99Brain> oppure un dvd
<ehmbuntu> luana90 ma 2 su 2 non un po' strano?
<ehmbuntu> dvd nuovi di film in vendita si aprono subito
<Luana90> si aprono subito dal lettore dvd del pc?
<K99Brain> ehmbuntu, e allora è il lettore che sta invecchiando e fa fatica coi cd o dvd masterizzati
<gian89> ciao a tutti,sono nuovo
<ehmbuntu> k99brain non e' strano pero' che quando vado ad estrarre file non succede niente? cosa mi consigliate per estrarre un rar?
<gian89> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<K99Brain> checche se ne dica, la qualità del dvd non è trascurabile
<Luana90> gian89 tu chiedi e basta
<K99Brain> ehmbuntu, unrar
<jester-> !qualcuno | gian89
<ubot-it> gian89: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<K99Brain> ehmbuntu, da terminale
<gian89> ubuntu non si avvia più
<K99Brain> gian89, spiega meglio
<jester-> gian89: in seguito a?
<ehmbuntu> ~$ unrar unrar: Archive not specified  Try `unrar --help' or `unrar --usage' for more information.
<ceon1> ho danneggiato il pacchetto di xchat, ho cancellato la cartella prima di disinstallare, come faccio per ripristinarlo?
<gian89> rimane nel grub,o meglio entra in una pagina in cui scoroono mille errori e basta
<Luana90> scusa se ora avii xchat non si avvia e basta?
<gian89> in seguito a nulla,ieri sera funzionava
<jester-> ceon1: riavviando xchat si ricrea la ,xchat nella home
<Luana90> ehmbuntu: glielo devi specificare il pacchetto da estrarre; se vuoi qualcosa di più userfriendly scarica 7zip
<K99Brain> ehmbuntu, unrar -x NOMEFILE.RAR+
<K99Brain> senza il +
<K99Brain> m'è scappato per sbaglio
<ehmbuntu> ok provo grazie
<jester-> basta installare unrar e 7zip e poi usare file-roller (gestore archivi)
<ehmbuntu> Downloads$ unrar file:///home/alamut/Downloads/rar/gbm-dwlkmpr1.part1.rar  unrar: invalid archive 'file:///home/alamut/Downloads/rar/gbm-dwlkmpr1.part1.rar': Bad address Usage: unrar [OPTION...] ARCHIVE [FILE...] [DESTINATION] Try `unrar --help' or `unrar --usage' for more information.
<ceon1> ho cancellato la cartella di xchat e poi ho disinstallato il programma, ho provato a reinstallarlo ma mi dice pacchetto danneggiato
<gian89> nessuno sa il perchè?
<K99Brain> ehmbuntu, unrar -x /home/alamut/Downloads/rar/gbm-dwlkmpr1.part1.rar
<K99Brain> ehmbuntu, il terminale non è un browser, il file:/// non ha senso
<Luana90> non lo dovevi disinstallare ceon1. Cmq da dove lo stai installando xchat? Da un pacchetto tuo? Non puoi usare il Software Center?
<ehmbuntu> gia' giusto k99brain sta estraendo
<ceon1> Luana90, neanche il software center me lo installa, dice che le dipendenze non sono soddisfatte
<ehmbuntu> Extracting  Part.1.2010.iTALiAN.STV.AC3.HDTV.XviD-GBM.avi Failed     1 Failed
<jester-> ceon1: sudo apt-get install xchat se non lo installa hai il sources.list a bottane
<gian89> dal grub seleziono ubuntu linux 2.6.35-23-generic e dopo una pagina di errori mi dice di digitare help,(initramfs),che faccio?
<ceon1> allora è a bottane
<lulu> caduta
<jester-> !sourceslist
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<gian89> vi prego help !!
<jester-> gian89: in recovery parte?
<ehmbuntu> jester file roller dove lo trovo?
<gian89> no
<gian89> sempre la stessa cosa
<bobbybong> gian89, avrai il file system andato
<jester-> ehmbuntu: basta che clicchi il file
<gian89> posso recuperare i dati almeno?
<jester-> gian89: adesso sei con la live?
<bobbybong> gian89, devi mettere la live di ubuntu
<ehmbuntu> ok jester provo
<lelloman> ciao a tutti
<bobbybong> e a seconda del tipo del file system fare fsck
<jester-> gian89: lasata il privato avvia la live e vieni in canale
<ceon1> vabbè dai, grazie
<lulu> ceon ma ancora non va?
<K99Brain> ehmbuntu, dice anche perchè failed? e poi, part 1, non è che va prima messo insieme ad altre parti?
<jester-> K99Brain: di solito si
<ehmbuntu> k99brain ne ho 2 parti se clicco sopra tutte e due vediamo cosa accade
<gian89> è partito con la live ora che faccio?
<ehmbuntu> anche cosi' Part.1.2010.iTALiAN.STV.AC3.HDTV.XviD-GBM.avi - CRC failed Unexpected end of archive Part.1.2010.iTALiAN.STV.AC3.HDTV.XviD-GBM.avi : packed data CRC failed in volume /home/alamut/Downloads/gbm-dwlkmpr1.part1.rar
<lulu> ehmbuntu la part1.rar deve quasi sicuramente stare con altre parti
<lulu> part2.rar, part3.rar ecc
<lulu> nella stessa cartella.
<ehmbuntu> lulu sono 2 part e' quello che non capisco
<K99Brain> ehmbuntu, il CRC failed mi fa pensare che è stato scaricato male, oppure non aveva finito di scaricare
<K99Brain> ehmbuntu, in ogni caso ci sono errori nell'archivio
<ehmbuntu> k99Brain capisco, pero' e' strano visto che con vlc player si vede interamente
<lulu> ehmbuntu: le due parti stanno nella sstessa cartella? Come fai a vedere un .rar con VLC?
<gian89> jester-?
<gian89> ora che è partito con la live?
<jester-> gian89: sei da cdlive?
<lulu> sei sicuro che è il .rar ad essere due parti? Oppure è il file .avi ad essere DUE parti ?
<gian89> si...
<lulu> Magari il rar sono PIU' di due parti, che poi si uniscono e formano due parti del .avi
<ehmbuntu> lulu si stessa cartella, con vlc riesco quando e' rar.part
<jester-> gian89: dai sudo fdisk -l e metti la risposta nel paste
<lulu> rar.part è un file incompleto
<lulu> è ovvio che non ti estrae niente.
<jester-> !paste | gian89
<ubot-it> gian89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lulu> VLC ti fa vedere l'anteprima del file
<ehmbuntu> lulu rar.part e' incompleto e lo legge vlc poi alla fine sparisce part indi dovrebbe essere completo, se e' completo perche' non lo estrae?
<lulu> ma il rar non puoi scompattarlo se il file non è completo
<lulu> Non è completo se è rar.part... .part indica che non è completo il file ._."
<lulu> ripeto: VLC fa vedere l'anteprima
<gian89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555215/
<jester-> gian89: risposta la comando sudo fdisk -l  (-elle)
<ehmbuntu> lulu praticamente è un rar di un episodio di 30 minuti di un file che ho gia' in lingua originale pero' questo e' doppiato in italiano
<gian89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555216/
<ehmbuntu> suddiviso in 2 parti che dicono essere intercambiabili a quanto pare non lo sono
<Luana90> A quanto pare no.
<jester-> gian89: adesso sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Chicco> buona sera a tutti
<ehmbuntu> faro' prove da solo, grazie a tutti
<jester-> gian89: cosa succede
<gian89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555217/
<gian89> è partito qualcosa...
<jester-> gian89: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<jester-> gian89:  sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Chicco> ragazzi mi servirebbe un piccolo aiutino...... (sono NIUBBISSIMISSIMO)
<Luana90> Chicco chiedi no?
<Chicco> vorrei installare Ubuntu tramite lan
<Chicco> ce qualche guida da poter sbirciare??
<jester-> !installazione | Chicco
<ubot-it> Chicco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Chicco> grazie
<jester-> Chicco: li trovi tutte le tipologie disponibili
<gian89>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/555219/
<jester-> gian89:  sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<gian89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555221/
<jester-> gian89: che live staia usando
<gian89> 10.10 maverik
<gian89> stesso sistema operativo installato
<gian89> niente da fare jester-?
<Luana90> ma dalla live non puoi esplorare l'hdd e recuperare i file?
<jester-> gian89: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<jester-> gian89: se non la monta so cazzi
<gian89> ho dato... ora lampeggia... aspettiamo e vediamo che fa
<jester-> gian89: da errore?
<gian89> non fa nulla
<jester-> gian89: vai in /mnt
<gian89> non mi da nemmeno più ubuntu@ubuntu
<jester-> aahiia
<Virunga> Ciao
<Virunga> come si fa l'apice strano necessario in scripting bash per le stringhe?
<gian89> il tuo aahiia mi fa un po' paura
<jester-> gian89: apri altro terminale
<jester-> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Virunga> questo, per capirci
<Virunga> `
<Virunga> `
<gian89> not mounted
<jester-> gian89: sudo mke2fs /dev/sda1
<gian89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555224/
<jester-> gian89: mi riposti sudo fdisk -l ?
<Virunga> altra domanda... in scripting bash l'operatore + funziona con le stringhe come concatenazione?
<gian89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555225/
<jester-> gian89: sudo e2fask -b  32768 /dev/sda1
<jester-> gian89: sudo e2fsck -b  32768 /dev/sda1
<gian89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555228/
<jester-> gian89: spegni il pc, riaccendi e rivieni da live
<romeopapa> salve, sto cercando di far funzionare questa guida http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php, ma con scarsi risultati, mi aiuta qualcuno?
<gian89> non si spegne rimane il logo ubuntu è i pallini sotto si caricano...
<jester-> pigia il tato off
<jester-> tasto
<lulu> Virunga: non che io sappia...per stampare tutto un array si usa #array[*]
<gian89> ah proprio uscita delicata... eheheh ok.
<lulu> Virunga
<Virunga> lulu sai come si fa questo carattere `
<Virunga> ??
<lulu> cmq per fare ` devi fare AltGr (quello di destra) e " ? "
<lulu> ti darà l'`
<Virunga> '
<Luana90> sisi
<Virunga> non è lo stesso
<Luana90> aeee
<Luana90> se nel tarminale fai Alt Gr + " ?"
<Luana90> ti da l'apice `
<Luana90> (apice inverso btw)
<Virunga> Luana90, hai ragiono
<Virunga> ne
<Virunga> :)
<Virunga> grazie
<Luana90> sisi infatti anche io ci smadonno molto sulla shell, purtroppo :(
<gian89> sono di nuovo in live!
<gian89> jester- rieccomi..!
<jester-> gian89: riproviamo sudo e2fsck -f /dev/sda1
<papacecco> ciao a tutti da una new entry, pieno zeppo di enigmi su ubuntu che in parte sono riuscito a risolvere da solo
<gian89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555232/
<Virunga> Luana90 che comando posso usare per cancellare il contenuto di un file?
<papacecco> non riesco ad utilizzare il prg kaffeine sulla mia scheda tv digitale qualche aiuto?
<jester-> gian89: sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda1
<jester-> papacecco: ma pare che serva il 3d
<jester-> papacecco: glxinfo | grep rendering cosa risponde
<papacecco> ? sono mooolto poco a conoscenza del S.O.
<gian89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555234/
<jester-> gian89: secondo me il danno è irrimediabile
<jester-> non c'è verso
<gian89> wow...quindi non c'è modo di recuperare dati?
<jester-> gian89: il filesystem è compromesso in modo grave
<jester-> non si lascia fare nulla
<papacecco> se scrivo grep rendering da terminale resta in attesa
<gian89> ma come è possibile?
<gian89> la sera prima andava tranquillamente
<jester-> papacecco: glxinfo | grep rendering
<papacecco> prg grep info non installato
<jester-> gian89: facile che sia anche un problema hardware. cioè disco con meccanica un po andata. è fisso o portatile
<gian89_> portatile...
<gian89_> porca miseria!
<jester-> gian89_: prova a riformattare. mi spiace per i dati dei quali, se importanti, andrebbe sempre fatto un backup
<jester-> papacecco: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils e riprova
<gian89_> hai ragione il problema è che ho installato ubuntu 20 giorni fa...
<gian89_> cmq perchè da places mi riconosce l'harddisck?
<gian89_> però non me lo fa aprire?
<gian89_> mah!
<papacecco> Usage: glxinfo [-v] [-t] [-h] [-i] [-b] [-display <dname>]
<papacecco> 	-v: Print visuals info in verbose form.
<papacecco> 	-t: Print verbose table.
<papacecco> 	-display <dname>: Print GLX visuals on specified server.
<papacecco> 	-h: This information.
<papacecco> 	-i: Force an indirect rendering context.
<FloodBotIt2> papacecco: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<gian89_> grazie di tutto jester-
<jester-> gian89_: mi spiace
<gian89_> se sei di torino ti offro una birra...ehehe
<papa_> scusa ma la barra verticale come si compone?
<jester-> gian89_: un 120 km prima
<jester-> papa_: ???
<jester-> papa_: shift+\
<papa_> tv digitale con kaffeine sorry
<jester-> quello a sinistra di 1
<papa_> ok
<jester-> papa_: da yes o no
<papa_> rendering yes
<jester-> papa_: kaffeine la trova la scheda tv?
<jester-> cliccando tv digitale
<papa_> si, mi segnala tda10046h dvb-t
<jester-> papa_: collegato all'antenna?
<papa_> ma in scansione canali nn ne vede neppure 1
<Virunga> Ciao, qualcuno sa dirmi come si va a capo con il comando echo?
<Virunga> qualcosa come in C tipo \n
<papa_> yes con xp scheda in funzione
<papa_> telecomando compreso
<jester-> papa_: Tekevisione/configura televisione/dispositivo
 * xfire78xx sera :)
<jester-> papa_: metti su scansone automatica e in generale poi clicca aggiorna i dati
<papa_> gia fatto tuner timeout 1500
<enzo_> un aiutino o consiglio, grazie.
<jester-> !chiedi | enzo_
<ubot-it> enzo_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzo_> Grazie, chiedo scusa ma è la prima volta che mi connetto. sono inesperto.
<jester-> fai la domanda
<enzo_> problema con la stampante canon ip 4600-ubuntu 10.10- architettura a 32 -se ho scritto fesserie cjiedo scusa in anticipo.
<Luana90> Virunga
<Luana90> ma tu non vai a capo
<Luana90> scrivi semplicemente un'altra riga
<papa_> durante la scansione a volte signal 100% a volte snr  fino 98% ma nessun canale
<Virunga> Luana90, non ci avevo pensato, ma guardando il manuale ho visto che scrivendo echo -e "\n" funziona
<Luana90> ah per dare uno spazio vuoto si
<Virunga> un new line
<Luana90> k
<Virunga> poi devo fare per forza cosi perchè lo sto facendo su file e mi cancellerebbe il contenuto altrimenti
<Virunga> con echo > nomefile
<Virunga> e se faccio echo >> nomefile è come non farlo
<papa_> scansione terminata....... 0 canali trovati... :-(
<jester-> > svuota e scrive la stringa >> aggiunge
<jester-> papa_: antenna buona?
<attempt> sera a tutti
<jester-> sera attempt
<papa_> lavoro su un pc in doppio S.O. e provando con xp e' tutto ok
<Luana90> Virunga cmq per il fatto della concatenazione fra stringhe, non ce n'è bisogno
<Luana90> basta che fai echo $str1 $str2 ecc
<jester-> papa_: forse il driver linux non è bbuono
<Luana90> le concatena da lui in base a come le metti
<papa_> ho provato con wine a far partire il prg nessun risultato
<Virunga> Luana90 comodo
<Luana90> Mica è quella ciofeca di giava bauhauabuah
<jester-> papa_: prova con la lista della tua zona
<papa_> e questo e' l'ultimo scoglio prima di rimuovere xp! Lista zona gia' provata
<Virunga> Non mi toccare Java :)
<Luana90> bleah lo odio...cmq per la mia gioia ho appena appresto di aver passato lo scritto *_*
<Luana90> giusto ora!
<Luana90> bleah mi bocceranno all'orale sicuramente, quanto lo schifo.
<Virunga> Luana90 che università frequenti?
<Luana90> sto provando ing. inf.
<Luana90> sto al secondo anno
<Virunga> fanno anche l'orale..che sfiga! :D
<papa_> come rilevo se il driver e' ok?
<Luana90> già immagino "allora signorina...mi spieghi un pò il garbage collector e scriva un codice ottimizzato per tale funzionalità"
<Luana90> e io "wut?" e lui "torni il mese prossimo"
<Virunga> hihihih
<Luana90> e piangerò fino a morire
<ls960> papa, hai provato solo con kaffeine? usi kubuntu?
<papa_> qualche informazione in piu' si tratta di dtv-dvb 3056 su ubuntu 10.10
<papa_> e sono al terzo tentativo con kaffeine
<ls960> w_scan -X -P -t 2 -E 0 -c IT > dvb-channels.conf  papa_ , poi apri il file risultante con vlc come se fosse una playlist
<papa_> attimo di pazienza xk wscan nn e' installato
<ls960> certo, mi ero dimanticato di dirtelo..
<ls960> .. così vedi se ti trova dei canali.. oltretutto
<ls960> lo stesso file lo prende in pasto pure Me Tv per gnome
<papa_> ok ora e' in scansione freq,  poi apro vlc e carico il file con che nome?
<nicola88> ciao a tutti... ho un piccolo problema di rete: ho una pennetta wireless adaptor con cui scrokko internet ad un vicino..  (sitecom wireless adaptor usb 54g - rete wireless non protetta) .in ubuntu vedo la linea ma non si collega... con win invece tutto ok. come faccio?
<ls960> dvb-channels.conf
<leopesto_lxde> che devi fare col dvb?
<papa_> guardare la tv
<leopesto_lxde> hai kde?
<jester-> nicola88: avra messo la pass
<leopesto_lxde> io ti consiglio kaffeine.... é il più user friendly se vogliamo... ti basta installarlo, non c'é da configurare niente....
<nicola88> no perchè con win funziona, ora sono collegato con quello
<papa_> ho ubuntu da 10gg!  kde?
<papa_> kaffeine non vede i canali
<nicola88> jester- prende anche bene
<leopesto_lxde> papa_, come no?
<leopesto_lxde> dvb-s o dvb-t?
<jester-> nicola88: si sarà accorto che puppavi e ha tirato su le braghe
<papa_> allora resposo : i couldn't get any working frequency/transponder
<papa_>  Nothing to scan!!
<nicola88> jester- no no :-) è ancora npn protetto, sono collegato con quella linea ora ma sono con win xp
<ls960> ok, non hai il driver allora
<leopesto_lxde> papa_, che usi come dispositivo dvb?
<K99Brain> nicola88, la pennetta ha bisogno del firmware per funzionare in ubuntu
<papa_> e' una scheda interna al pc
<jester-> nicola88: non si da assitenza su scrocco reti altrui
<K99Brain> nicola88, collegati col cavo da qualche parte e poi vai su sistema > amministrazione > driver hardware
<ls960> papa_, hai installato linux-firmware-nonfree ?
<papa_> si
<leopesto_lxde> papa_, dvb-t? digitale terrestre?
<nicola88> K99Brain il mi sa che la pennetta la riconosce perchè trovo le linee sotto la dicitura del nome della pennetta
<papa_> ho flaggato durante installazione ubuntu
<nicola88> K99Brain insomma in qualche modo l'ho già intallata, vedo anche le linee ma non si connette
<papa_> si e' una dtv-dvb della think-xtra
<ls960> non credo sia quel flag, pa ..prova ad installare il pacchetto
<ls960> papa_,
<papa_> ok, ma devi darmi istruzioni sul modo x installarlo
<ls960> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<ls960> se lì non c'è il tuo firware devi cercare in rete un firmware adatto... oppure comprarae una chiavetta compatibile
<papa_> ok al termine riavvio kaffeine e riprovo con la scansione?
<leopesto_lxde> ls960, sai come sono i v4l... cazzi e stracazzi
<leopesto_lxde> difficilmente risolvi coi firmware nel kernel
<ls960> riprova il w_scan che ti diedi prima, sein altternativa
<ls960> *in alternativa
<ls960> eh, lo so leopesto_lxde la mia haupauge  c'era lì...
<ls960> paagaata 22 euro all'esselunga
<leopesto_lxde> ls960, che hauppauge?
<leopesto_lxde> io trovato hvr-3000 a 35.- (25€)...
<ls960> la collego
<leopesto_lxde> poi ho pure 'na skystar2 e una msi tv@nywhere satellite pro
<leopesto_lxde> !msi | mia guida :P
<ubot-it> mia guida :P: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/SchedeTv/MsiSatellitePro
<ls960> hauppauge nova t stick 3
<leopesto_lxde> ah, ok ;)
<ls960> non  hd, ma sufficiente per me:)
<leopesto_lxde> io litigo da anni per il dvb-s
<papa_> scusa, prova a dare un okkio qui alla card 131 corrisponde la mia, puo' servire? http://translate.google.it/translate?hl=it&sl=en&u=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Fp%3D10315833&ei=_q4sTffOMY7oOaLFkaIK&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=7&ved=0CFIQ7gEwBg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dwiki%2Bdvb%2B3056%26hl%3Dit%26sa%3DG%26prmd%3Divns
<leopesto_lxde> papa_, perfetto...
<papa_> si, ma non so cosa ho trovato!
<leopesto_lxde> c'hai solo da compilare mercurial o v4l..
<ls960> perfetto papa_ , ti lascio nelle grinfie di leopesto_lxde  :D
<papa_> io sono sicuro di quello che dici, ma sono veramente all' ABC mi serve qualche dettaglio piu' da "scimmia" :-)
<papa_> grazie cmq x il tempo che mi dedicate
<leopesto_lxde> io da tantissimo che non li tocco... il processo é bene o male lo stesso che feci con la msi sebbene li la card non rientrava nella lista ma per quello c'era il diff....
<leopesto_lxde> PS: io mo vado a nanna però :S
<papa_> ok domani ci riprovo, grazie cmq rag.....
<ls960> ;)
<ls960> 'notte, vado
<papa_> si anche perche domani sono 20km di corsa a piedi!!!
<leopesto_lxde> papa_, ma é usb o pci?
<papa_> pc intena
<leopesto_lxde> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TwinhanDTV_Digital_Terrestrial_TV_Card_Ter
<leopesto_lxde> papa_, vediamo un po'....
<leopesto_lxde> riesci a postarmi "lspci" su pastebin?
<papa_> Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60) questo?
<leopesto_lxde> mi interessa tutto
<leopesto_lxde> !pastebin | papa_
<ubot-it> papa_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<leopesto_lxde> copia tutto li e poi scrivi qui il link
<papa_> Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1
<leopesto_lxde> eccolo
<papa_> abbasta? :-)
<leopesto_lxde> papa_, qui bene o male c'é il procedimento... http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Saa713x_devices:_Generic_SAA7134_Card_Installation
<leopesto_lxde> però se vuoi domani lo uardiamo assieme che io qui fatico a tenere gli occhi aperti
<papa_> ok non preoccuparti tanto se la tv funziona a quest'ora nn la vedo neppure io... buonanotte e grazie!!!
<leopesto_lxde> papa_, fammi una prova va....
<leopesto_lxde> modprobe saa7134 card=131
<leopesto_lxde> con sudo....
<leopesto_lxde> sudo modprobe saa7134 card=131
<papa_> ...fatto , ora k faccio?
<leopesto_lxde> ti ha restituito il terminale?
<leopesto_lxde> nessuno errore niente?
<papa_> esatto tutto ok
<leopesto_lxde> ok, apri kaffeine e prova a fare lo scan
<leopesto_lxde> comunque saa7134 é un chipset da dvb-s per quel che ne so
<papa_> no avaiable device scan se clikko su start scan
<leopesto_lxde> devi selezionarla la device...
<papa_> forse pero' e' dovuto ad una shell terminale che sta ancora lavorando
<leopesto_lxde> papa_, ora non ho kaffeine sotto mano, domani guardo nel fisso di là, ora sto sul portatile... :S
<leopesto_lxde> papa_, dipende che stà a fà il terminale
<papa_> w_scan -X -P -t 2 -E 0 -c IT > dvb-channels.conf
<papa_>  con questo comando
<leopesto_lxde> eccerto
<leopesto_lxde> aspetta che finisca quello
<papa_> sorry!!
<leopesto_lxde> sta usando la scheda, kaffeine non la trova per quello ;)
<papa_> con questo sta' trovando almeno i nomi delle tv  rai canale 5  ecc.
<leopesto_lxde> comunque quando ha finito avrai un file dvb-channels.conf nella home, lo apri, se hai dei canali allora va ;)
<papa_> grazie dell'aiuto..... appena termina ci provo !
<leopesto_lxde> ah, allora é a posto... puo sembrare un po' criptico però oltre ai nomi da tutte le informazioni del canale in questione... quel comanda serve per fare un file con i canali per vdr
<leopesto_lxde> per averlo per kaffeine serve aggiungere un'opzione.. ma comunque finito con quello, per kaffeine, usa la via dello scan... da terminare poi cambiare file con altri etc é un po' palloso ;)
<papa_> per il telecomando....... facciamo domani ;0)
<leopesto_lxde> eheh
<leopesto_lxde> lì lirc...
<papa_> notte e grazie ancore
<leopesto_lxde> di niente ;)
<leopesto_lxde> a domani!
<matte> ciao a t tutti
<matte> salve ho un problema con la mia scheda video gt120 chi mi puo aiutare?
<leopesto_lxde> gt120 non esiste :D
<matte> nvidia esiste
<leopesto_lxde> matte, lucid o maverick? che problema hai?
<matte> vorrei installarne i driver
<leopesto_lxde> matte, nvidia forse si, il modello gt120 no! forse gt210 o gt220
<leopesto_lxde> matte, driver hardware?
<matte> lavoro da anni su windows e ho sempre avuto la Nvidia gt 120
<leopesto_lxde> convinto tu...
<leopesto_lxde> ah, l'é un portatile?
<matte> scusa non è per fare
<OverMe> http://www.nvidia.it/object/product_geforce_gt_120_it.html
<matte> pubblicità, ma se vuoi ti linko la pagina dove trovi la gt 120
<leopesto_lxde> visto ora, oem, ecco perché non l'avevo mai visto :S
<leopesto_lxde> matte, comunque... su driver hardware c'é qualcosa da installare?
<matte> volevo sapere come installare i driver, in quanto non riesco ad abilitare  gli effetti visivi
<leopesto_lxde> matte, sistema→amministrazione→driver hardware
<matte> ho già seguito questa guida, ma sotto aministrazione non ho la voce "dirver hardware"
<OverMe> matte, avrai "driver aggiuntivi"
<leopesto_lxde> notte
<matte> nemmeno
<OverMe> allora non hai ubuntu
<matte> come mai?
<OverMe> che hai?
<matte> si che ho ubuntu
<matte> l ho scaricato pochi giorni fa
<matte> la 1004
<leopesto> coi nouveau del menga :S
<OverMe> fammi una schermata del menu amministrazione
<OverMe> !image
<leopesto> però driver hardware c'é di sicuro
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<matte> un attimo che carico
<matte> caricata
<matte> si chiama Immagine Amministrazione
<matte> trovata?
<OverMe> devi darmi il link
<matte> http://imagebin.org/133130
<matte> scusami
<OverMe> ok direi che ti sei divertito a cancellare un bel po di roba
<matte> non ricordo. Del tipo?
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<matte> fatto
<matte> ora
<matte> l ho trovato
<reyarth> holden C si è visto?? quando lo posso trovare?? vorrei ringraziarlo:)
<OverMe> reyarth, non saprei, al massimo lo ringraziamo noi :)
<OverMe> matte, l'hai avviato?
<matte> potresti dirmi che casino avevo combinato, al fine di non ripetere più lo stesso errore?
<reyarth> mi ha risolto la conversione video per PSP von ffmpeg, è funzionano di brutto, per questo lo cerco:)
<OverMe> matte, hai disinstallato un po di roba, il perché non lo chiedere a me
<OverMe> reyarth, tornerà domani vedrai
<matte> cmq si l ho avviato, ma se clicco su attiva mi dice che non dispongo delle autorizzazione
<OverMe> o_O
<matte> eccomi overMe scusa mi si era disconesso
<OverMe> matte, l'hai avviato dal menù?
<matte> si ma mi dice che non dispongo delle autorizzazioni necessarie
<OverMe> matte, avvialo da terminale con gksu jockey-gtk
<matte> sei un genio
<papacecco> kaffeine messaggio errore :Cannot find demux plugin for MRL "fifo:/home/papa/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/dvbpipe.m2t".
<matte> quando ha finito il download ho finito ad installare i driver?
<OverMe> matte, si, quando ha finito riavvia
<OverMe> papacecco, libxine1-ffmpeg è installato?
<matte> devo fare altre operazioni simili visto che l ho installato pochi giorni fa?
<papacecco> comando?
<OverMe> matte, non direi
<OverMe> papacecco, dpkg -l | grep libxine1-ffmpeg
<matte> ok grazie mille sei stato molto gentile e pazziente
<OverMe> :)
<matte> paziente*
<matte> buonaserata a tutti
<OverMe> papacecco, alur?
<papacecco> allora comando scritto in console
<papacecco> riavviato kaffeine
<OverMe> ?? eh ? cosa?
<OverMe> il comando che ti ho dato che ti ha detto?
<papacecco> ma e' lo stesso... con vlc  la playlist dei canali e' tutto ok
<OverMe> ...
<papacecco> il comando nessuna risposta
<papacecco> lo ha digerito e poi nuovamente il propt
<OverMe> quindi vuol dire che non è installato
<papacecco> ha!
<OverMe> installalo
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<papacecco> impossibile trovare pacchetto?? ci riprovo
<OverMe> hai scritto bene?
<OverMe> fai copia incolla
<orsetto> buonasera a tutti
<papacecco> e dove si trova il copia incolla in questa shell??
<orsetto> c'è qualcuno ancora sveglio per un aiuto al volo?
<OverMe> papacecco, va bene, niente copia-incolla, scrivi bene però
<papacecco> ok ok sorry!!
<papacecco> serve il riavvio di kaffeine?
<OverMe> se ha finito di installare si
<papacecco> ok ora video a scatti e audio che a volte si ripete
<OverMe> stai a guardare il capello
<papacecco> fatto!! ti ringrazio :-)
<papacecco> anche se non ho ancora chiaro il modo in cui si installa no i prg , ora x es. cosa ho fatto x sistemare?
<OverMe> hai installato un pacchetto che mancava
<OverMe> pkg -l | grep libxine1-ffmpeg <--- hai controllato se ce l'avevi (nessuna risposta = non ce l'avevi)
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg <--- l'hai installato
<papacecco> qlcs che convertiva audio e video? tipo un codec?
<OverMe> si
<papacecco> okkei... mi sta' intrigando sto' UBUNTU!!!! buonanotte e grarie 1000 :-)
<OverMe> :)
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-18
<Innerina> Come posso vedere i linux - headers installati da terminale?
<Shin3> \o
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<cristian> giorno a tutti
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<[deadman]> buon giorno a tutti ^_^
<[deadman]> avrei una domanda
<[deadman]> posso fare lo swap della memoria da terminale?
<[deadman]> se si come posso fare
<filo1234> [deadman]: mkswap
<[deadman]> tutto li?
<filo1234> be quello è il comando per crearla vedi man mkswap
<[deadman]> grazie tanto
<[deadman]> ^_^
<filo1234> denada
<glpiana> ola
<Claudinux> glpiana, °)°
<nicotano> buongiorno
<Shin3> [deadman],
<Shin3> o_O
<Shin3> \o glpiana
<glpiana> ola Shin3
<Damaskinos> Salve devo installare sul mio pc un programma scritto in java sdk 1.4.2 qualcuno puo dirmi che cosa devo installare per farlo funzionare?
<barby> credo che ti serva java
<Damaskinos> chi la creato mi ha detto che devo installare le seguenti applicazioni: Java Media Framework (JMF
<glpiana> Damaskinos, hai un file .jar?
<Damaskinos> appena entro nella cartella ho una serie di cartelle e un file .baat
<Damaskinos> .bat*
<glpiana> Damaskinos, mmm...
<glpiana> Damaskinos, quelli serviranno a windows immagino. altro?
<Damaskinos> per windows le cose che servono sono j2sdk-1_4_2_12-windows-i586-p.exe questo e questo jmf-2_1_1e-windows-i586.exe
<Damaskinos> in lib ci sono dei file .jar
<Damaskinos> java dove loprendo?
<Damaskinos> o meglio cosa devo installare da wyn
<glpiana> Damaskinos, java ce l'hai già installato.
<glpiana> wyn cosa sarebbe?
<Damaskinos> windows sorry
<glpiana> Damaskinos, ma che c'entra windows?
<Damaskinos> perkè le istruzioni che ho sono per windows
<glpiana> !nokappa
<ubot-it> www.nokappa.it
<glpiana> Damaskinos, se il programma è per windows fallo girare sotto windows
<Damaskinos> no è multipiattaforma
<glpiana> Damaskinos, se è multipiattaforma fatti dire da chi l'ha creato quale file fare  partire
<filo1234> fatti dare le istruzioni per linux se è così altrimenti cerca un file readme se c'è
<Damaskinos> non c'è uno file readme è stato creato da dei tesisti
<Damaskinos> quindi è accademico come software
<glpiana> Damaskinos, ripeto: fatti dire da chi l'ha creato come avviarlo sotto linux
<Damaskinos> ci sono istruzioni per windows e un flie in src da compilare per le altre piattaforme
<Damaskinos> ghhhh
<glpiana> allora andrà compilato
<Damaskinos> sorry errore
<filo1234> e allora c'è un readme altrimenti chiedi ai tesisti
<Damaskinos> filo1234: ma per installare java quindi l'inteprete che file devo prendere?
<Damaskinos> dal gestore pacchetti?
<filo1234> certo
<Damaskinos> filo1234: che devo cercare?
<Damaskinos> come si chiama il pacchetto?
<Damaskinos> non ne capisco niente di java
<DjDrake> Salve, ho un problema con un server ubuntu 10.10, ho configuarato il server per accedere ad internet però quanto provo  a scaricare con il comando apt-get install (nel mio caso ho provato con xorg e gnome-core) mi dice che il pacchetto non esiste. Ho provato a pingare  siti  e non ci sono perdite di pacchetti
<glpiana> DjDrake, il sistema è aggiornato? fai apt-get update prima di dare install? se dai un apt-cache policy pacchetto che ti risponde?
<DjDrake> Grazie mille, funziona
<glpiana> DjDrake, mi sa che ti conviene anche aggiornare allora
<DjDrake> apt-get upgrade?
<dafduff> buongiorno a tutti ... qualcuno sa dirmi come associare l'access point?
<glpiana> DjDrake, apt-get dist-upgrade direi
<DjDrake> ok, grazie mille
<dafduff> ho seguito tutte le istruzioni ma quando faccio iwconfig continua darmi access point not associated :(
<glpiana> dafduff, se digiti: sudo iwlist scan          ti elenca le reti o dice altro?
<dafduff> rileva le reti
<dafduff> solo le reti
<dafduff> il canale e il resto delle inf sulle conn disponibili
<glpiana> dafduff, quindi le reti ti vengono mostrate anche dall'icona di network manager se ci clicchi col tasto sinistro del mouse?
<dafduff> glpiana adesso network connection non mi rileva neanche la wlan
<glpiana> dafduff, ridai sudo iwlist scan
<dafduff> da terminale funziona
<glpiana> dafduff, se le vedi da terminale deve mostrartele anche l'icona di network manager, quando clicchi col sinistro del mouse
<Bandabirbone> buongiorno, sono al primo avvio con di un pc con ubuntu..e gia' mi son bloccato...chi mi puo' supportare?
<dafduff> glpiana no non le vede ...
<Bandabirbone> al primo avvio mi dice partitions not setup correctly..cannot continue..???
<jester-> Bandabirbone: mi sa che hai fatto casino con le partizioni installando
<enzotib> dafduff, hai modificato /etc/network/interfaces?
<Bandabirbone> non ho toccato nulla...pc nuovo con ubuntu installato, scartato attaccato e acceso...
<dafduff> enzotib si l'ho fatto
<enzotib> dafduff, per questo nm non gestisce più il wireless
<enzotib> Bandabirbone, comprato già con ubuntu??
<dafduff> ma l'ho modificato per gestire il wireless
<massimo18> Bandabirbone: i pc si provano in negozio
<enzotib> dafduff, per gestire il wireless basta nm, non è necessario modificare quel file
<dafduff> quindi ho fatto casino
<dafduff> devo ripristinare ...?
<enzotib> dafduff, secondo me ti conviene
<Bandabirbone> si gia' con ubuntu installato
<enzotib> dafduff, sai come?
<dafduff> è che avevo una pci e si è rotta
<dafduff> no
<dafduff> adesso ho messo una chiave wifi
<dafduff> e la pci mi si è rotta dopo un installazione
<enzotib> dafduff, devi lasciare solo le prime due righe, quelle con "auto lo" e poi "iface lo inet loopback"
<dafduff> ok
<dafduff> sisstema intonso e ness conn ad internet
<massimo18> Bandabirbone: consiglio: portalo dove l'hai acquistato prima che puoi e fattelo sistemare o sostituire
<filo1234> Bandabirbone: ma è la prima accensione?
<jester-> Bandabirbone: ti conviene riportarlo dal venditore a scanso di rogne per la garanzia
<nicola1988ubuntu> ciao tutti
<enzotib> dafduff, hai modificato?
<Bandabirbone> si
<jester-> Bandabirbone: portatile?
<dafduff> no non ancora faccio ora
<filo1234> Bandabirbone: rimandare al mittente
<dafduff> fatto
<enzotib> dafduff, riavvia
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho qualche problema con pidgin, ogni tanto non mi arrivano i messaggi. Vedo la scritta "il contatto sta scrivendo" e poi nulla. Succede anche a voi? Come avete risolto?
<OverMe> thebestneo, magari chi sta scrivendo poi ci ha ripensato e non ti ha mandato nulla?
<thebestneo> OverMe: no ovviamente, mi dicono più volte che non ho risposto o mi mancano parti di messaggio...
<dafduff> riavviato da terminale funziona con network connection non le vede
<enzotib> dafduff, cosa funziona da terminale?
<dafduff> legge le reti
<enzotib> dafduff, con che comando?
<dafduff> iw config
<dafduff> iwlist
<enzotib> dafduff, tasto destro sull'icona di NetworkManager, è spuntato "Abilita reti senza fili"?
<dafduff> su kubuntu non trovo l'icna :(
<enzotib> ah, kubuntu, allora niente
<jester-> dafduff: installati wicd va
<dafduff> mmmm
<jester-> comunque l'icona connessioni c'è anche in kde
<dafduff> ma si le connessioni ci sono e con la sche pci andavano
<dafduff> adesso devo avere incasinato qlcs
<dafduff> comunque grazie per il momento
<damaskinos> salve ragazzi sono ritornato
<damaskinos> ok ho installato java seguendo le istruzioni sul wiki di ubuntu
<damaskinos> ora però ho bisogno di supporto per il software
<glpiana> damaskinos, il supporto al software di cui parli devi chiederlo a chi lo ha confezionato, non a noi
<damaskinos> glpiana: voglio solo sapere dove ubuntu installa java
<damaskinos> l'indirizzo solo questo per poi compilare il file del software
<glpiana> damaskinos, il percorso intendi?
<damaskinos> si
<glpiana> /usr/bin/java o /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/java o /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.22/bin/java
<damaskinos> glpiana: sapresti indicarmi quale dei percorsi elencati è equivalente a questo C:\Programmi\Java\jdk1.5.0_04\bin
<glpiana> damaskinos, no
<damaskinos> in poche parole questo programma è multipiattaforma ma non si sono preoccupati minimamente di fare un file readme dettagliato
<damaskinos> ok gli provo tutti grazie
<damaskinos> un ultima cosa il file con estenzione .bat e di win?
<glpiana> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_batch
<damaskinos> ok
<damaskinos> ma per far girare il programma devo avviare java? cioè far partire qualche server?
<glpiana> damaskinos, cosa non hai capito di "chiedi a chi ha fatto quel programma"? è un programma che hai tu, che non abbiamo mai visto. come potremmo risponderti? con la palla di vetro? :D
<glpiana> onisi
<damaskinos> glpiana: voglio sapere solo se java deve essere avviato tutto qua
<glpiana> damaskinos, ripeto: come facciamo a saperlo?
<damaskinos> glpiana: forse non mi sto spiagando bene. Se io installo java sul pc posso interagire con java? cioè c'è un collegamente un qualcosa che mi fa partire java? lasciamo perdere oramai il programma
 * realnot hi guys :)
<glpiana> damaskinos, se tu avessi un programmaqualunque in java dal nome esemplificativo di programma.jar, per avviarlo dovresti scrivere java -jar programma.jar
<damaskinos> ok
<cristian> ù
<nicola88> ragazzi ho insatallatodelle
<nicola88> applicazioni ma non riesco ad usarle, non le trovo sul menù
<neramarea> ho provato a installare compiz 0.9.2, ma non funziona, e vorrei tornare alla 0.8.6 (uso la 10.10). i metodi tradizionali non funzionano, chè forse ho cancellato qualcosa di troppo. inolte, con update&&upgrade, mi esce questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555389/ qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<glpiana> nicola88, che applicazioni sono? se sono da riga di comando no vanno nel menu
<nicola88> sono nuovo di ubuntu, non capisco... come dovrei fare?
<filo1234> neramarea: vedi a usare repo esterni?
<glpiana> neramarea, non ti fidavi quando dicevamo di non usare repository esterni, eh?
<filo1234> neramarea: leva i repo esterni
<glpiana> nicola88, di che programmi stiamo parlando?
<neramarea> filo1234 come faccio? sono una burbaccia...
<filo1234> neramarea: come ce li hai messi li levi
<neramarea> filo1234 non so come li ho messi...
<filo1234> col pensiero non credo
<glpiana> neramarea, sistema preferenze sorgenti software
<filo1234> neramarea: vai su synaptic e toglili
<glpiana> neramarea, se non c'è, da temrinale gksu software-properties-gtk
<nicola88> glpiana programmi scaricati dal software center... tipo 7zip... risultano installati ma non so come usarli
<filo1234> nicola88: clicca sul file archivio
<nicola88> file archivio?
<OverMe> nicola88, 7zip si integra con file-roller, devi usare il programma di archiviazione principale
<glpiana> nicola88, 7zip viene usato da file-roller e si aprirà da sè quando clicchi su un archivio
 * OverMe bacia glpiana 
<filo1234> nicola88: c'è poco da usare...semplicemente ti permettono di archiviare e scompattare file 7zip
<nicola88> no... si apre quello standard
<filo1234> come rar o zip ecc
<neramarea> glpiana cosa devo tenere?
<glpiana> neramarea, devi levare quello che non è ufficiale. cioè nella seconda scheda leva tutto lasciando solo partners di canonical
<corrado> ciao a tutti
<corrado> avrei un problema da sottoporre
<neramarea> medibuntu?
<corrado> su ubuntu!
<glpiana> neramarea, secondo me puoi levare anche medibuntu, ma se vuoi lascialo. è semi ufficiale
<glpiana> !aiuto | corrado
<ubot-it> corrado: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<corrado> ho provato ad istallare ubuntu 10.10 su un computer
<glpiana> !enter | corrado
<ubot-it> corrado: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<corrado> ok
<filo1234> nicola88: hai un file 7zip da scompattare?
<nicola88> si
<filo1234> e allora cliccaci 2 volete ed estrai
<filo1234> fatto
<filo1234> volte*
<corrado> ho provato ad istallare ubuntu 10.10 su un pc ma dopo aver cominciato mi diceva che non poteva proseguire in quanto ha trovato un errore sul disco. invece istallando winzoz tutto è andato a buon fine, riprovando con ubuntu mi ridava il solito errore.
<neramarea> glpiana ok, ora l'errore non compare più. c'è modo di tornare a compiz 0.8.6?
<nicola88> si ma non si apre con 7zip ma con quello che c'era già.-.
<nicola88> e se metto apri con altro programma non c'è quello che ho intallato
<glpiana> neramarea, dpkg -l | grep compiz          in un terminale e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<filo1234> nicola88: ma che dici? il pacchetto 7zip si integra con file-roller e lo abilita a scompattare quel tipo di archivio
<filo1234> cosa speri si apra?
<glpiana> !paste | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicola88> filo1234 ora ho capito...
<filo1234> ok
<glpiana> corrado, se ti dice che c'è un errore nel disco di installazione non è facendogli fare una pausa che il rpoblema si risolve
<nicola88> filo1234 ma gli altri progrmmi , non dovrebbero comparire nel menù normale?
<glpiana> !release | corrado riscarica la iso
<ubot-it> corrado riscarica la iso: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> !md5 | corrado e controllane md5 prima di masterizzarla
<ubot-it> corrado e controllane md5 prima di masterizzarla: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<filo1234> nicola88: non sono programmi....vedili come dei plugin
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> filo1234, eh?
<neramarea> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555394/
<corrado> ok tnx
<filo1234> glpiana: spiegaglielo tu se riesci allora non so come dirglielo
<filo1234> se sei in grado di farglielo capire
<glpiana> neramarea, apt-cache policy compiz-core
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555395/
<glpiana> neramarea, non hai levato il repo di compiz
<neramarea> non è ufficiale, quello?
<glpiana> neramarea, oppure dopo la modifica non hai ricaricato gli indici
<neramarea> come si ricaricano?
<glpiana> neramarea, lasciamo perdere allora
<neramarea> nooo non mi abbandonare!
<glpiana> neramarea, ti ho detto di togliere TUTTI i repo dalla seconda scheda. non l'hai fatto, non hai chiesto. per cui continua pure da solo :)
<neramarea> spetta che vado ed elimino tutto
<glpiana> neramarea, sì, ma tanto magari ti viene da lasciare qualcosa e saremmo da capo.
<neramarea> glpiana ho lasciato solo partner di canonical
<glpiana> neramarea, ridai il policy di prima allora
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555397/
<glpiana> neramarea, sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz-core
<Scall> nicola88: nell'Ubuntu Software Center, per le applicazioni che hai installato cliccando "Ulteriori informazioni", ti compare "E' possibile trovarlo nel menù: Applicazioni > Internet" ad esempio. Quindi basta fare una ricerca lì se non trovi le applicazioni che hai installato. (non so se qualcuno ti ha già risposto perchè dopo la tua domanda mi si è disconnesso il programma)
<glpiana> neramarea, metti tutto su pastebin poi
<glpiana> neramarea, se vedi che vuole togliere troppa roba non confermare l'operazione e copia tutto su pastebin
<neramarea> 17 mb. poca roba
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555398/
<glpiana> ...
<neramarea> glpiana do' anche un'autoremove?
<glpiana> neramarea, spe, fammi vedere cosa è uscito
<Centauro> Salve a tutti, qualcuno sa aiutarmi con una internet key che non viene rilevata?Ho già guardato molti forum ma non sono stati di aiuto
<glpiana> neramarea, dpkg -l | grep compiz
<nicola88> Scall grazie mille.... finalmente riesco a vederle... ti ringrazio
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555401/
<glpiana> neramarea, sudo apt-get install compiz
<glpiana> caffè
<Scall> Centauro: c'è scritto che è Linux compatibile nella scatola delle chiavetta? Se ti interessa io ne conosco una facilmente reperibile su internet che funziona sicuro al 100%, appena la inserisci ti appare "nuove reti senza fili rilevate". Questo perchè ha i driver già inclusi nel kernel Linux.
<neramarea> sì, anch'io. ;-)
<Centauro> Ciao Scall, dentro la chiavetta ci sono i driver per ubuntu, ma quando la inserisco non si monta nemmeno in unità di archiviazione
<neramarea> glpiana grande, come sempre. ora funzionano gli effetti. ma le finestre non hanno più contorno...
<Scall> Centauro: allora puoi fare una cosa, montala tu da Sistema > Amministrazione > Gestore dischi, se ti compare nell'elenco.
<Centauro> Scall, ti dispiace se andiamo in chat privata? Così ci capiamo meglio?
<Scall> Centauro: penso sia meglio qui, così anche gli altri possono aiutarti eventualmente ;-)
<Centauro> Ok, ti informo che ubuntu è installato sul secondo disco di questo pc, adesso sono in ambiente windows.....
<Centauro> ho provato a dare il comando lsusb e vedo che c'è...
<Centauro> non ho provato da Gestore dischi
<Scall> Centauro: qual è il nome della tua chiavetta?
<Scall> marca e modello?
<Centauro> Scall: è una olicard 100
<Centauro> della olivetti
<neramarea> e non hanno nemmeno più pulsanti, nè riesco a riprenderle dal pannello inferiore...
<glpiana> neramarea, premi alt+f2 e scrivi: metacity --replace
<neramarea> altF2 non funziona
<Scall> Centauro: e versione di Ubuntu hai?
<Scall> *che versione
<glpiana> neramarea, apri un terminale e scrivici: metacity --replace &
<neramarea> glpiana grazie
<Centauro> scall: l'ultima: ubuntu 10.10 se mi ricordi come si fa ti copio/incollo il risultato di lsusb
<glpiana> neramarea, ora non stai usando compiz. installa  compizconfig-settings-manager
<glpiana> neramarea, poi vedi come si comporta dopo un riavvio
<glpiana> Centauro, ma se inserisci la chiave, ti appare l'icona sul desktop?
<Centauro> no!!!
<glpiana> ok, allora nulla
<neramarea> glpiana ok, ora provo
<Scall> Centauro: un attimo che facendo una ricerca sul forum di Ubuntu-it ho trovato qualcosa riguardo la tua chiavetta
<Centauro> glpiana: mi appariva l'icona sulla versione mandriva ma l'ho tolto per mettere ubuntu in quanto ho visto che dentro c'erano i driver
<glpiana> Centauro, inseriscila e scrivi in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | Centauro
<ubot-it> Centauro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Centauro> glpiana: adesso non riesco dovrei riavviare il pc con l'altro disco....
<Centauro> glpiana: se vuoi mi scollego e provo...tra qualche minuto torno...
<Centauro> glpiana: che faccio, mi aspetti?
<Centauro> glpiana: ma la barra verticale non ce l'ho sulla tastiera?
<glpiana> Centauro, se non ci sono ci sono altri
<glpiana> Centauro, shft + \
<glpiana> *shift
<Centauro> ok...
<Scall> Centauro: ho trovato questa guida per la tua chiavetta: http://blog.blupixel.net/2010/01/tim-olicard-100-su-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<Scall> però c'è scritto che è per ubuntu 9.10, non so se vada bene anche per la 10.10
<glpiana> Scall, non postare guide esterne in questo canale per cortesia
<glpiana> a maggior ragione se sono datate
<Scall> glpiana: ok, ma è vietato dal regolamento mettere link esterni?
<glpiana> Scall, ma l'hai mai letto sto regolamento? :D
<Centauro> scall, mi pare di aver provato il comando usbserial ma mi sembra che dice "comando non trovato"
<Scall> glpiana: in effetti c'è scritto di non inserire link di blog vari... non me ne ero mai accorto. Scusate O:-)
<Centauro> scall, ho sbagliato, non ho fatto il comando usbserial che dice la guida....cosa devo fare provare????
<barby> ma che chiavette è Centauro ?
<Centauro> Scall: o provo il comando suggerito da glpiana?
<Scall> Centauro: penso che provare non costa nulla, anche se la guida dice che è per la versione 9.10 di Ubuntu. Tu che sei più esperto cosa consigli glpiana?
<Centauro> barby: è una olicard 100 olivetti
<glpiana> Centauro, il comando che ti ho suggerito serve a vedere cosa fa il pc quando inserisci la chiave
<barby> ma è di quelle per andare su internet tipo?
<Centauro> Ok, esco, riavvio il pc con linux, poi torno...
<Centauro> Scall, eccomi quà ho provato il comando di glpiana...
<Centauro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555420/
<Centauro> Scall: ma l'utente glpiana se non ricordo male...è uscita?
<Scall> Centauro: sì, l'utente glpiana è uscito dalla stanza. Purtroppo non sono in grado di interpretare l'emissione del comando che ti ha detto di dare lui, non sono un esperto...
<Centauro> scall: peccato avevo detto che tornavo subito....non mi resta che provare l'ennesima guida allora...
<Scall> Centauro: comunque facendo una ricerca ho letto che nella tua pennina ci sono i driver da installare per Ubuntu 8.10 (o 8.04), non per Ubuntu 10.10
<Centauro> Allora come funziona? Viene automaticamente riconosciuto da ubuntu?
<Centauro> scall: ho salvato il driver con una versione live di mandriva che mi permetteva di "vederla" poi l'ho installata...devo rimuoverlo?
<Scall> Centauro: ma in Mandriva ti funzionava la pennetta? ti permetteva di connetterti ad internet?
<Centauro> avevo provato la versione a 64 bit...ho provato un driver ma per mandriva non c'era...non ricordo se era per fedora, debian o ubuntu...
<Centauro> ma non ho visto nessuna finestra di connessione ma ti informo che era la prima volta che provavo linux...
<Centauro> non essendo esperto ho pensato che forse era un driver sbagliato o che magari non serviva istallarlo...
<matteo_> ho xubuntu 10.04 installato con wubi, su acer travelmate 2480, wifi Broadcom Corporation BCM4318, installati i driver proprietari Broadcom B43 wireless driver fwcutter..ma spesso e volentieri cade la connessione e si ripristina poco dopo. Come posso renderla stabile?Uso già wicd...
<matteo_> ho già seguito un bel po di guide, ma senza risultati
<Scall> Centauro: io proverei a fare come dice l'utente danialbi77 sul forum: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,392472.msg3046431.html#msg3046431
<Centauro> scall: proverò...ma cos'è wvdial? a cosa serve? devo usarlo?
<Centauro> scall: ma poi il driver che ho installato salvandolo da mandriva live devo lasciarlo o toglierlo?
<Scall> Centauro: wvdial è un pacchetto, qui ne parlano: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,422740.0.html Comunque io proverei a fare come dice danialbi77 prima, penso sia più semplice. Per il driver non saprei.
<matteo_> B43-fwcutter problemi driver scheda wifi, collegamento incostante
<Scall> Centauro: se non riesci a far funziona la chiavetta, sappi che  la Digicom Wi-Fi 8E4213, ovvero questa qui: http://www.marcopoloshop.it/MarcopoloShop/doAction/site/ShowPage?ndname=DettaglioProdottoShop&cename=DIG8E4213&tab=commenti  funziona sicuramente, l'ha acquistata mio zio. Ha il driver già incluso nelle nuove versioni del kernel Linux, quindi appena la inserisci in Ubuntu 10.10 o in altre distribuzioni funziona imm
<Scall> ediatamente senza settare nulla. Adesso devo salutarti, ciao.
<e-DIO-t> qualunquemente.
<radoen> salve a tutti
<nicotano> buonasera
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti sapete da quale kernel in poi sono pienamente supportati i processori Core i7 e le ram triple channel?
<stenny> buonasera a tutti
<jester-> Diels-Alder: 2.6-3x- penso
<Diels-Alder> jester-: sai dove posso trovare info precise?
<Diels-Alder> devo fare un PC a lavoro che serve per far girare software di quanto meccanica e mi serve assolutamente che funzioni al massimo...
<jester-> Diels-Alder:  #ubuntu-kernel
<Luana90> oh ym god...ho aggiornato Ubuntu con l'aggiornamento automatico
<Luana90> e non funziona più nulla °°"
<Luana90> Manco i driver video °°"
<giggino> è possibile installare ubuntu 10.10 su hd esterno connesso ad un portatile senza intaccare  il s.o windows gia installato
<jester-> Luana90: contala giusta sai
<Luana90> Cosa?
<jester-> giggino: purchè il pc abbia avvio da usb
<jester-> Luana90: <Luana90> oh ym god...ho aggiornato Ubuntu con l'aggiornamento automatico
<giggino> quindi devo fare f2 e vedere se nel boot c'è l' avvio dausb?
<Diels-Alder> jester-: pensi che 8.04 non li supporti allora?
<soad> Diels-Alder di che anno è la 8.04?
<jester-> giggino:  con una pendrive usb attaccata
<soad> 2008, aprile. Quando sono usciti i core i7?
<Diels-Alder> aprile 2008
<Diels-Alder> boh
<jester-> Diels-Alder: perchè mettere una distro cosi vecchia?
<soad> 17 novembre 2008
<giggino> ma cosi rischio di installarlo su hd interno del portatile
<soad> (sono stati presentati i core i7), quindi sono sicuro che tu ti possa fare un idea generica sul quanto siano supportati
<jester-> giggino: per vedere se avvia da usb
<Diels-Alder> Linux-x86_64 (64-bit) executables:
<Luana90> giggino: devi andare nel bios e come primaryboot device devi mettere il tuo HD esterno
<Diels-Alder> RedHat Enterprise Linux 5.2 and later 5.x 64-bit versions
<Diels-Alder> CentOS 5.2 and later 5.x 64-bit versions
<Diels-Alder> SUSE SLES 11.x 64-bit
<Diels-Alder> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS 64-bit
<FloodBotIt1> Diels-Alder: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Diels-Alder> Any 64-bit Linux having a /lib/libc version of 2.5 or greater is unofficialy supported
<Diels-Alder> sorry
<jester-> giggino: attacchi l'hd o la penna e booti e col tasto Fx vedi se compare nel menu poup
<Luana90> jester-: cmq non ti ho capito ahah :D
<giggino> poi posso anche copiare il sistema  ubuntu su usb e avviare l'installazione su hd esterno
<giggino> intendi questo
<giggino> visto che il portatile non ha lettore
<Diels-Alder> cmq jester- perchè il mio software è ufficialmente supportato per ubuntu 8.04
<giggino> ok
<jester-> Luana90: nel senso che, di solito, lè minga culpa dell'aggirnamento, controlla ce hai pacchetti in sospeso
<Luana90> nessun pacchetto... ho reboottato pure...ora dal grub mi escono due versioni di Ubuntu
<jester-> Diels-Alder: prova un po a chiedere su #ubuntu-kernel
<soad> Diels-Alder, schroedinger?
<Diels-Alder> credo che sia lo stesso ma non sono sicuro... magari provo e vedo metto prima 10.04
<Diels-Alder> si soad
<Luana90> la vecchia, e la nuova..la nuova non funz niente, la vecchia si :D Boh!
<giggino> ma ho fatto cosi anche sul pc fisso e mi ha rovinato il boot fdai partenza dell'altro hd con kubuntu 8.04
<jester-> Luana90: non sono 2 versioni ma 2 kernel
<giggino> praticamente non mi funziona grub
<Diels-Alder> soad: chimico? ci lavori?
<Luana90> ok sorry...non sono pratica ancora del linguaggio
<jester-> Luana90: parti col secondo in lista
<soad> Diels-Alder, no. Comunque, il testo è chiaro
<jester-> giggino: per grub hai due scelte
<Diels-Alder> soad: cosa intendi?
<soad> tutte le versioni di glib da 2.5 a superiore non sono ufficialmente supportate. Quindi a questo punto ti consiglio di mandare una email ai tizi di scroedinger
<giggino> jester:non mi conviene disattivare l'hd interno per sicurezza
<giggino> io non sono praticissimo
<jester-> giggino: installare su mbr dell'hd esterno e vedi grub solo se booti la usb
<giggino> poi il portatile è di mia moglie
<giggino> quindi meglio non rischiare
<giggino> jester:
<jester-> giggino: oppure su hd interno che se hd esterno attaccato lo vede comunque e lo arica
<giggino> dammi la sequenza delle coseo dei comandi da fare
<giggino> grazie
<Diels-Alder> io faccio così domani a pc vergine installo al volo 10.04 poi il software
<jester-> giggino: vieni in canale da live che ti si aiuta a non fare danni
<Diels-Alder> se va ok sono tranquillo che il procio mi funge al top
<Luana90> giggino: basta che non tocchi nulla che riguardi l'installazione di Ubuntu sull'HDD interno. Che poi io non ho capito se vuoi usare Ubuntu Live da HDD esterno oppure vuoi installare ubuntu sull'hdd interno però da USB...
<soad> Diels-Alder guarda che con le glib non si scherza
<jester-> Diels-Alder: metti la 10,10 che tanto se la pialli è gratis
<Diels-Alder> jester-: ???
<soad> clib*
<Diels-Alder> cioè?
<giggino> vorrei installare ubuntu al 100% su hd esterno
<soad> Diels-Alder, ti ha detto jester- che fare una prova non costa nulla.
<Luana90> giggino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> Diels-Alder: il senso è che se la installi e non va bene hai preso solo tempo
<giggino> e  a limite isolare l'hd interno del portatile
<Diels-Alder> soad: io ho installato sul mio computer con 10.04 il software
<Diels-Alder> come faccio a vedere la versione delle mie glib
<Luana90> Dal momento in cui vai nel Bios e selezioni l'hdd esterno come primary boot device l'hai isolato in automatico: potrai leggere i file da Ubuntu, ma Ubuntu rimane sull'hdd esterno.
<giggino> insomma all'avvio devo poter scegliere l'avvio dell'hd ...cioe quello con uubntu
<soad> Diels-Alder, lascio la risposta a qualcun altro che io non me lo ricordo per nulla
<soad> comunque sono abbastanza sicuro che sia una versione più recente di 2.5
<giggino> volevo sapere se era possibile e se c'era un calo di prestazioni visto che l'hd è connesso via usb
<jester-> giggino: se metti tutto su usb la moglie non si accorge neanche
<Luana90> Si cìè il calo di prestazioniè normale
<giggino> si ma sarebbe una distribuzione live
<jester-> giggino: via usb sarà un po piu lento
<Luana90> *c'è
<giggino> o mi sbaglio?
<Luana90> giggino: ma questo HDD lo usi anche per altre cose? Tipo salvare dati o altro?
<Luana90> O lo vuoi dedicare solo a Linux?
<Diels-Alder> uhm soad sei sicuro?
<jester-> giggino: installazione è un conto, fare una live usb un altro
<giggino> non c'e poi il rischio di intaccare windows xp..mia moglie mi ammazza
<Diels-Alder> il pacchetto è libc?
<giggino> e tu cosa intendi per usb
<giggino> live o installazione
<jester-> giggino: la live si puo mettere anche su una pendrive
<soad> Diels-Alder mi pare sia libc6-dev-amd64 ma non ricordo affatto
<giggino> si lo so
<giggino> ma non l'ho mai fatto
<Luana90> [17:46:31] <Luana90> giggino: ma questo HDD lo usi anche per altre cose? Tipo salvare dati o altro? O lo vuoi dedicare solo a Linux?
<giggino> non sono tanto pratico con i portatili
<jester-> giggino: invece installando su un hd usb è installazione normale
<giggino> ho sempre smanettato su pc fissi
<jester-> un po meno performante
<giggino> lo voglio dedicarare solo a linux
<Luana90> Ok allora fai così
<jester-> giggino: regala alla moglie un bel mac e tu cannibalizzi il normale in santa pace
<giggino> voglio usare il portatile perche ha caratteristiche hardware molto piu potenti
<Luana90> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ -> Con questo installi Linux sull'hdd ESTERNO, fa tutto lui, ti fa perfino decidere lo spazio che vuoi dedicare ai tuoi dati personali
<giggino> il pcv fisso è vecchiotto
<Luana90> con LiLi ho provato un sacco di distro Linux sempre e solo da USB :)
<Luana90> E hanno sempre funzionato.
<jester-> Luana90: no link non ubuntu un canale please
<Luana90> Sorry :(
<Luana90> topic
<giggino> grazie comunque
<jester-> Luana90: e 4 lui non vuole una live ma istallazione normale
<Luana90> E quella installa normalmente
<Luana90> però su HDD esterno
<Luana90> non c'è niente di Live
<jester-> Luana90: la live è un po diversa
<giggino> spigami meglio la procedura per favore
<giggino> la live so come funziona
<Luana90> jester-: ma non c'è niente di Live lì. LiLi ti isntalla la iso di Ubuntu sull'hdd esterno
<giggino> l'ho provata sul pc fisso
<soad> Diels-Alder: scrivi ls -l /lib/libc*so
<Luana90> e ti crea un file di persistenza dove puoi salvare tutti i tuoi dati
<jester-> giggino: avvia da cdlive e vieni in canale che si fa in 5 minuti
<soad> Diels-Alder, e dimmi quale versione hai sulla 10.10
<giggino> ho solo timore di creare quale boot loader su xp
<giggino> all'a vvio
<soad> Diels-Alder, ci sono buone possibilità che sia la 2.8
<Diels-Alder> non ho 10.10
<giggino> mi è gia successo
<giggino> o peggiodanneggiare l'altro s.o
<jester-> giggino: e 4 avvia da cdlive e vieni in canale che si fa in 5 minuti
<Diels-Alder> libc-2.11.1.so
<mlazzari2> 'sera
<giggino> ora non posso lo facciamo un altro giorno
<soad> Diels-Alder, su che distro sei?
<giggino> poi come funziona in canale?
<Diels-Alder> 10.04.1
<giggino> sono poco pratico
<Diels-Alder> kernel 2.6.32-27
<giggino> grazie comunque anticipatamente a voi tutti
<Diels-Alder> ma adesso ho 32 bit sono su un eeepc
<jester-> giggino: che ti si egue passo passo, se ti sgrighi
<Diels-Alder> domani preparo il pc
<giggino> grazie jester
<soad> Diels-Alder, ubuntu 10.10 monta 2.12.1
<soad> 2.12.1 > 2.5
<Diels-Alder> sostanzialmente non hanno soldi per comprare la licenza Red Hat enterprise e così ho pensato di mettere ubuntu
<soad> quindi non è ufficialmente supportato,
<jester-> Diels-Alder: rh si paga?
<giggino> ah!
<soad> se monti ubuntu 8.04 quello invece non è supportato da canonical, e probabilmente non sfrutta pienamente il core i7
<giggino> il portatile su cui voglio fare l'esperimento per hd esterno è asipre one acer e poii ho quello della hp compaq nx7300 se ricordo bene
<giggino> quale è supportato meglio a livello hardware?
<Diels-Alder> soad: ti incollo in pvt del testo dall'installation guide
<jester-> giggino: età dei pc e che scheda video montano
<soad> Diels-Alder, ci provo a leggerlo, vai
<soad> comunque vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<giggino> per evitare di avere delle sorprese con la compatibilita hardware
<giggino> l'hp è quello della telecom per farti capire tre anni
<giggino> penso
<jester-> giggino: da usb lo usi su entrambi
<giggino> l'aspire è di due anni fa
<jester-> giggino: basta che avviino da usb
<jester-> giggino: ua quello meno caro alla moglie
<giggino> si ma in qualche blog ho letto delle incompatibilita hardware a volte
<giggino> allora l'hp
<jester-> giggino: specialemte sui portatile acceri qualcosa che non va out of the box c'è ma tutto. o quasi, è sistemabile
<jester-> giggino: hp sicuro è piu compatibile
<giggino> va bè io devo scappare via a piu tardi o ad un altro giorno...buonaserata!!!!
<giggino> e grazie di tutto!!!!
<jester-> ciao
<giggino> ciao!!!
 * xfire78xx buona sera ..
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti raga
<Diels-Alder> buona serata
<go^> sera
<miki> raga ho un problema, vi scrivo dal mio netbook sul quale ho installato ubuntu 10.10, devo dire che ha riconosciuto tutto tranne il microfono della cam che sembra morto se apro il "registratore di suoni"
<miki> il mio problma è uno soltanto, spesso, quando navigo, o apro 2 prog contemporaneamente il pc sembra andare a scatti, sapere come mai? è un problema di hw oppure è per il fatto che ho scelto di mantenere win su un'altra partizione?
<miki> e poi come mai il monitor ha una risoluzione che fa vedere tutte "schiacciate" le finestre? è possibile migiorare la cosa? vi aggiungo che il netbook è un packard bell dot M
<miki> nessuno sa darmi una mail?
<miki> mano sorry
<Neo_> miki, non ho letto qual è il tuo problema però se me lo esponi vedo se posso aiutarti, anche se ti premetto che ho veramente poco tempo
<miki> raga ho un problema, vi scrivo dal mio netbook sul quale ho installato ubuntu 10.10, devo dire che ha riconosciuto tutto tranne il microfono della cam che sembra morto se apro il "registratore di suoni" [18:51] <miki> il mio problma è uno soltanto, spesso, quando navigo, o apro 2 prog contemporaneamente il pc sembra andare a scatti, sapere come mai? è un problema di hw oppure è per il fatto che ho scelto di mantenere win su un'altr
<Neo_> la prensenza di windows è improbabile che rallenti ubuntu, manzi direi impossibile
<Neo_> per quanto riguarda il microfono apri il terminale e scrivi  alsa-mixer
<Neo_> vai sulla colonna del volume del microfono e assicurati che non sia muto
<Neo_> per quanto riguarda il fatto che sia lento potrebbe essere dovuto al fatto che ha poca RAM, anche se è strano visto che presumo che windows non ti dava lo stesso probema
<miki> io ho messo le casse "muto" perchè in studio non voglio suoni, ma il microfono che sta accanto alla cam dovrebbe funzionare cmq no? per quanto riguarda la ram è di 1 gb, non penso sia poca; gli scatti possono essere dovuti al fatto che ho installato la versione desktop e non quella netbook? insomma ho da patchare il kernel come dicono alcune guide online o no?
<Neo_> cmq ti consiglio di visitare questa pagina e applicare una patch che aumenta la reattività del kernel in condizioni di scarse risorse: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59511828/cgroup_patch
<miki> diciamo che con xp il tutto fungeva fluidamente, con 7 gia qualcosaina in meno, ora con ubuntu sembra che non sia migliorato molto
<Neo_> bhe la versione netbook è cmq consigliata visto che ottimizza lo spazio del desktop per adattarsi a schermi piccoli
<Neo_> cmq controlla su alsa-mixer perché è possibile che anche il microfono muto
<sda_> salve a tutti, non mi si sospende il desktop come mai? grazie
<miki> ok, installerò la versione netbook, sperando che il mio net sia decente con ubuntu, perchè non vedo l'ora di abbandonare windows
<Neo_> cmq prima di installarla provala LIVE da una chiavetta USB perché inizialmente avevo sentito che aveva qualche difetto ma non sono sicuro
<Neo_> cmq la patch installala, te lo consiglio, io che uso ubuntu su un computer vecchio con 512 mb di ram la differenza l'ho sentita
<miki> la masterizzo su un cd e vediamo la live come va...se risolvo questo problema della lentezza complessiva giuro che mi tolgo windows
<Neo_> lo spero....:)
<Neo_> ora scusa ma devo andare che ho da fare
<Neo_> spero di esserti stato d'aiuto
<miki> ok, grazie dell'aiuto
<Neo_> ciaooo
<go^> miki, se vuoi provare ubuntu su chiavetta usa Unetbootin (è un programma)..se trovi ubuntu pesante, prova Xubuntu, è sicuramente più leggero
<miki> proverò ubuntu netbook, se è fatto per i netbook come quello da cui scrivo, comprato 2 mesi fa dovrebbe andare bene
<miki> il processore è un atom z520 e la ram è di 990mb
<miki> non è malissimo per far girare ubuntu
<miki> eppure tutto sembra rallentato, non vi dico poi se si guardano i filmati....
<go^> ah è un netbook!
<go^> ok prova netbook edition
<miki> ok proverò, sperando che un software del mio uffico vada bene con wine
<miki> :)
<miki> altrimenti è solo un buco nell'acqua
<go^> k software?
<ilFanta> buonasera a tutti
<miki> banche dati giuridiche utet
<go^> non conosco, giusto per curiosità..di cosa si tratta?
<ilFanta> domanda: ho un portatile ed un fisso entrambi in wifi un piano sopra il modem alice wifi, posso usare il portatile per ripetere il segnale wifi al pc fisso che non prende tanto bene?
<miki> database di giurisprudenza per studi legali
<go^> miki, wow..io studio giurisprudenza, cosa si trova in tale database?
<sda_> salve a tutti, non mi si sospende il desktop come mai? grazie
<Luana90> Ragazzi ma che voi sappiate Ubuntu per Netbook è anche più leggero in termini di prestazioni?
<Luana90> Oppure riguarda solo la graficas
<Luana90> ?
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, domanda: ho un portatile ed un fisso entrambi in wifi un piano sopra il modem alice wifi, posso usare il portatile per ripetere il segnale wifi al pc fisso che non prende tanto bene?
<miki> sentenze
<go^> miki, ho letto ora di cosa si tratta..non fosse a pagamento lo scaricherei e lo proverei su ubuntu per non farti perdere troppo tempo
<miki> wine mi dice che il setup non è eseguibile, come faccio a renderlo eseguibile?
<go^> azz su questo non so aiutarti, sono poco poco pratico di Wine...è un exe sto setup no?
<Luana90> ilFanta: dovresti settare la sk wireless del portatile in modalità Bridge
<Luana90> ma non penso sia possibile con una sk wireless normale
<Luana90> cioè non ne sono sicura...almeno la mia LinkSys non lo fa
<Luana90> ho dovuto acquistare un ripetitore io
<ilFanta> Luana90, ho un acer aspire one con Ubuntu
<go^> Luana90, per fare la stessa cosa in eth serve un pc che faccia da bridghe con due schede eth?
<miki> si è exe ma dice che non può eseguirlo e mi rimanda a questa pagina https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/ExecutableBit
<Luana90> ilFanta: non saprei :) Il fatto è che dovresti settare la sk wireless in Bridge
<Luana90> ecco tutto
<ilFanta> Luana90, e cmq poi riuscirei a navigare col portatile anche se è in Bridge?
<Ab3L> miki: allora penso che basti renderlo eseguibile. click destro, permessi, poi spunta "consentire esecuzione del programma"
<Luana90> ilFanta: non so ma non credo prporio
<miki> ho già provato a renderlo esegubile, ma stando tutto sul cd, mi dice che non è possibile dato che il filesystem non lo permette, immagino sia un "ovvio" problema di scrittura del file
<go^> si ma non credo sia quella la soluzione...
<go^> ilFanta, penso che google possa aiutarti meglio per questa situazione (Cmq se vuoi esistono delle "scatolette" che trasmettono il segnale internet (eth) attraverso la corrente)
<miki> se riuscissi ad installare tutto sarei l'uomo + felice del modno
<Luana90> le PowerLine non sono il massimo
<Luana90> la mia almeno non lo è
<go^> la mia lo è o.O
<Luana90> bo
<ilFanta> go^, le scatolette no xk ho impianto vecchio e siccome sul pc ho ubuntu, ho chiesto a voi, xk so che si può condividere la connessione con più computer....
<go^> Luana90, per esser più precisi ci perdo in 1-2ms MAX di latenza sulla connessione..zero perdita di pacchetti, mica male? :)
<go^> 1-2ms sono NULLA :)
<go^> miki, mi spiace non poterti aiutare, hai provato a cercare qualcosa con Google ?
<miki> non ho cercato con google, mi sta venendo in mente di copiare l'intero cd sull'hd e poi rendere eseguibile il file, dunque installarlo
<miki> chissà se funziona
<Ab3L> miki: io ho trovato anche un'altra possibile soluzione. si tratta di modificare il file fstab.
<Ab3L> la riga che dice qualcosa tipo : /dev/cdrom    /mnt/cdrom    iso9660    noauto,user,ro    0 0
<Ab3L> leggo di modificare il termine "user" in "owner".
<miki> ABEL non ci ho capito nulla....scusami ma sono relativamente nuovo di ubuntu
<go^> al posto di user mettere nouser e al posto di ro mettere rw
<go^> ma non credo possa funzionare sinceramente
<Ab3L> già. pensandoci bene può servire nel caso non si riesca a montare un cd che hai masterizzato con un'altra macchina. Ma tu il contenuto del cd lo vedi. Quindi credo che go^ abbia ragione. Non dovrebbe funzionare la mia proposta.
<go^> miki, prova a copiare il cd sull'hd
<miki> ok grazie mille, ci sentiamo presto, ciao!
<maxtix75> buona sera a tutti
<maxtix75> qualcuno sa dirmi come trasformare ubuntu 10.10 in italiano ?
<maxtix75> c'e nessuno
<neramarea> salve... mi sono scomparsi entrambi i pannelli. sono entrato in modalità grafica d'emergenza per questa sessione. che posso fare?
<kfbn> neramarea: sudo apt-get update  poi    sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel
<neramarea> aiuto! mi sono scomparsi entrambi i pannelli! alt-F2 non funge, quindi niente xfce4-panel... qualcuno mi aiuta? riesco ad accedere solo in modalità grafica d'emergenza!
<go^> neramarea, ma hai ubuntu o xubuntu? provato con ctrl alt f2 ? (Per tornare alla modalità grafica usa ctrl alt f7)
<kfbn> neramarea:sudo apt-get install --reinstall xfce4-panel      prova
<neramarea> ubuntu. si, con ctrl accedo, ma le credenziali non funzionano
<neramarea> kfbn posso farlo da mod grafica emerg?
<go^>  certo
<kfbn> riesci ad aprore terminale oppure da recovery
<kfbn> *aprire
<gandalf88bis> buona sera a tutti
<kfbn> strano che alt+f2  non funzioni
<go^> strano si
<neramarea> kfbn terminale in provvisoria funzia. sto installando.
<neramarea> a occhio e croce mancavano 15 mb di roba
<go^> o_O
<kfbn> ma hai fatto qualcosa?
<neramarea> ho dato anche reinstall xfce4-terminal.
<go^> su ubuntu avete per caso Enlightenment nei repository?
<neramarea> ho fatto na cazzata?
<kfbn> no
<go^> ma perchè xfce?
<go^> se hai ubuntu è gnome-terminal
<kfbn> ha finito?
<neramarea> quasi. ho riavviato
<neramarea> no. il mio sfondo senza pannelli
<neramarea> e alt-F2 non rsiponde
<kfbn> scrivi xfce4-panel da terminale
<neramarea> (sto usando un'altra macchina, per scrivere qui (spetta che di là riavvio in provv)
<go^> neramarea, scusa ma invece di xfce4-panel non dovevi dare gnome-panel?
<go^> hai installato xfce4 su ubuntu ? o utilizzi gnome?
<neramarea> go sono una burba. che ne so? l'ho trovato su un foorum...
<neramarea> sono su terminale.
<neramarea> cosa do?
<go^> gconftool-2 -u –recursive-unset /apps/panel
<neramarea> -recursive-unset sconosciuta
<neramarea> aaagh! ho messo --recursive ecc. e ora sono scomparsi i pannelli anche in provvisoria!
<go^> caz eppure io avevo risolto
<go^> fai così ora
<kfbn> xfce4-panel  da terminale
<go^> killall gnome-panel
<kfbn> poi quando compaiono vai in avvio e inserisci xfce4-panel (in sessioni avvio)
<neramarea> kfbn è riapparso quello sotto
<go^> neramarea, ascolta..dopo gconf dai killall gnome-panel..se non riappaiono, scrivi gnome-panel
<go^> e dimmi se tornano.
<neramarea> go, non posso più far nulla nemmeno in provv. però qui alt-f2 funziona. partiamo da lì?
<go^> si
<go^> killall gnome-panel
<neramarea> ok riapparsi
<neramarea> però nel pann inf non c'è più il terminale
<go^> inf ?
<go^> cmq hai reimpostato i pannelli a com'erano all'installazione
<neramarea> inferiore. quello sotto
<neramarea> no, manca il terminale
<go^> ma terminale dove?
<go^> cioè, dov'era il terminale nel pannello inferiore ?
<neramarea> sì, ma non importa. da applicazioni ci arrivo (a proposito, ne ho 2: esegui riga di comando e emulatore di terminale: perché?)
<go^> ma xkè hai installato qualcosa riguardo xfce4 prima..che non c'entra troppo :)
<go^> dimentica xfce4..tu hai GNOME
<giuseppe> buonasera a tutti!
<neramarea> perché sono una burbaccia. ora ho capito. come rimuovo quel che è in più?
<go^> in preferenze
<neramarea> e come torno ad avere i pannelli in modalità normale?
<Guest84069> chi sa dirmi il nome del programma della webcam su ubuntu?????
<go^> c'è la sezione "menù" qualcosa del genere
<go^> non mi ricordo esatto xkè io non uso ubuntu neramarea
<neramarea> ok, sono in menu
<kfbn> sudo apt-get remove xfce4-panel     se usi gnome intanto
<go^> da lì imposti il menù neramarea
<neramarea> go ok
<neramarea> kfbn ok
<neramarea> e mo'? dovrebbe funzionare? riavvio?ù
<kfbn> altrimenti lo aggiungiamo all avvio
<Guest84069> rispondetemi è molto importante!
<Guest84069> grz
<go^> neramarea, prova a riavviare
<kfbn> si
<go^> dovrebbero tornare i pannelli
<neramarea> niente da fare
<go^> uhm
<go^> alt f2 neanche !?
<neramarea> nemmeno, go
<kfbn> allora vai in sistema preferenze avvio
<neramarea> kfbn aspetta che riavvio in provvisoria
<go^> neramarea, scusa ma nella modalità normale cosa puoi fare allora? Nulla?
<neramarea> nulla di nullaù
<go^> o_O
<neramarea> senza ù
<go^> è strano più che altro che tu non possa eseguire un comando con alt f2
<go^> i pannello che scompaiono..ci può stare, capita!
<go^> neramarea, con ctrl alt f1 non va sto login? anche questo è troppo strano
<neramarea> go, con ctrl alt f1 mi da glx error
<neramarea> kfbn non ho avvio in sistema<preferenze
<kfbn> neramarea: sudo apt-get install  --reinstall gnome-panel      intanto
<neramarea> fatto
<kfbn> sistema preferenze applicazioni avvio
<neramarea> ok
<kfbn> fai aggiungi
<neramarea> sì
<kfbn> inserisci gnome-panel
<neramarea> ok
<kfbn> avevi rimosso prima xfce4
<neramarea> sì
<kfbn> dai ok chiudi e riavvia
<Alex99> ciao, ho ubuntu 8.10. dovrei installare alcuni programmi tipo: flashpalyer, amule, ecc.
<Alex99> ma il gestore pacchetti non è + aggiornato, quindi devo farlo a mano. mi aiutate?
<neramarea> nessun risultato
<neramarea> torno tra 10 minuti, se ancora ci siete
<Leox_> ciao ragazzi
<Leox_> mi potete aiutare a capire per favore
<Leox_> ho installato ubuntu
<Leox_> ho anche installato windows sullo stesso pc
<Leox_> opra per il boot leggevo di grub cosè????
<Alex99> eh magari... anch'io non ci capisco molto.
<attempt> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Leox_> benissimo ma non riesco a capire scusa l'ignoranza
<Leox_> come lo installo???????????????????'
<go^> Leox_, cos'hai installato prima? windows o ubuntu?
<attempt> grub e' un programma. dopo il bios il pc carica un bootloader, cioe' un programma (per win e' l'mbr) serve a rilevare il o i sistemi operativi installati e avviare quello che vuoi.
<Leox_> prima windows
<Alex99> attempt: mi sai dire dove posso trovare info, in italiano, per installare i programmi sulla 8.10?
<go^> Leox_, perfetto..e ti partono sia windows che ubuntu?
<Leox_> come parte il pc parte solo windows
<attempt> windows piazza l'mbr che non riconosce linux sempre all'inizio del primo disco. grub invece si posiziona o sopra l'mbr o in caso di piu' dischi dove lo desideri. basta che poi imposti il boot da quel disco.
<Leox_> come se non avessi installato ubuntu
<Leox_> non è cambiato niente
<go^> O_O
<attempt> come hai installato? hai un disco solo?
<attempt> Alex99 come su tutte le ubuntu. cerca synaptic non software center.
<Leox_> ho installato ubuntu sul secondo hd
<attempt> gestore dei pacchetti synaptic.
<attempt> quando hai installato ubuntu avevi il secondo hd impostato come hd di boot? cioe' leggeva solo quello o quello per primo?
<Alex99> purtroppo non funzia. mi dice che non è + supportato.
<Leox_> ma quello che non riesco a capire questo grub lo devo trovare è installare o è gia installato installando ubuntu???
<attempt> hai fatto installazione standard oppure hai scelto tu le partizioni a mano?
<go^> in teoria lo installi installando ubuntu
<Leox_> ho scelto io la partizione dove ettere ubuntu
<attempt> partizione o disco?
<Guest84069> rispondetemi per favore!!!!!!!
<Leox_> grazie l'unuco che me lo ha detto dopo mezzora in internet
<attempt> se non so che hai fatto non risolviamo
<Leox_> grazie go
<kfbn> guest84069: cheese
<Leox_> sul secondo hd ho fatto una partizione per ubuntu una partizione dati una partizione swap
<attempt> Leox_ se installi ubuntu installa anche grub. a meno che non hai scelto di fare root separata dalla home facendo tre partizioni su quel disco e indicando poi alla fine di non installare grub.
<attempt> per partizione dati che intendi?
<attempt> ok ma quando hai installato da cd avevi toccato il bios? la sequenza di boot degli hd?
<attempt> hai usato il cd oppure hai usato wubi?
<Leox_> ho installato ubuntu lanciando il cd in live
<attempt> avevi toccato il bios?
<Leox_> no per niente
<attempt> quindi se non mettevi il cd ti partiva windows giusto?
<attempt> con che programma hai fatto le partizioni sul disco di ubuntu?
<Leox_> appena finita l'installazione di ubuntu come si è riavviato è partito subito windows come se non avessi fatto nulla
<attempt> in definitiva voglio sapere se hai fatto le partizioni mentre installavi con ubuntu.
<Alex99> scusate: come si chiama in 8.10 il progr per vedere i video in internet?
<attempt> per qualche motivo non hai installato grub. ma forse invece lo hai installato. devi fare una prova veloce.
<Leox_> no le partizioni le ho fatte prima
<Guest84069> rispondetemi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<go^> io proverei a reinstallare ubuntu senza pensarci troppo
<go^> Guest64944, a cosa?
<kfbn> Alex99 installa i flash intanto
<kfbn> cheese
<attempt> ubuntu e' nella prima partizione del disco dove hai messo ubuntu giusto? partizione primaria.
<kfbn> guest cheese
<attempt> Guest84069 cheese dicono.
<Leox_> si partizione primaria perfetto
<attempt> Leox_ se ubuntu per qualche motivo invece di sovrascrivere l'mbr di win nel disco che hai come hd di boot selezionato da bios lo ha messo sul suo devi cambiare l'ordine di boot nel bios degli hd.
<attempt> fai la prova veloce e vedi se parte.
<attempt> poi al limite rimetti come stava.
<Guest84069> ou
<Guest84069> dai che devo inviare 1 pratica veramente urgente!!!!!!!!!
<kfbn> lol
<Leox_> devo fare il boot dall'hd dove c'e installato ubuntu è non su quello che c'e installato windows??????
<Leox_> attempt cosa devo fare?????
<attempt> Leox_ quindi riavvii il pc, entri nel bios, cambi il disco di boot con quello dove hai ubuntu. poi salvi ed esci dal bios. a quel punto ti carica il so dal disco di ubuntu. se grub e' li lo vedi comparire, se win non lo nomina non ti preoccupare e vai avanti. ti carica ubuntu. quando hai il sistema operativo funzionante apri il terminale, lo trovi nel menu. e ci scrivi sudo update-grub. il comando ti rilevera' windows sull'altro hd. a qual punto
<attempt>  riavvii di nuovo. vedrai comparire nel menu di grub quando lo carica sia ubuntu che windows e potrai scegliere quale avviare. se win lo vede fin da subito e' inutile che dai il comando. male non fa' comunque.
<attempt> se bootando dal disco di ubuntu non ti appare grub allora grub non e' installato.
<kfbn> alex99: ubuntu-restricted-extras   oppure ti scarichi il deb deil flash rimuovi vecchio e installi nuovo
<attempt> a quel punto la cosa piu' semplice da fare e' partire dal cd di ubuntu. aprire il programma gparted. togliere quella swap che hai fatto che non serve ubu la fa' in automatico.
<attempt> e quindi reinstallare ubuntu. nella partizione primaria la prima del disco. lasci libera quella dati.
<attempt> installa normale senza scelta avanzata.
<attempt> siccome booti dal disco dove devi mettere ubuntu il grub te lo mette in automatico li.
<Leox_> attempt faccio prima questa prova senno non ci capisco molto
<attempt> e non sovrascrive niente nel disco di windows che e' la cosa migliore da fare.
<kfbn> neramarea: hai provato tasto destro desktop aggiungi pannello?
<Leox_> attempt grazie tante provo a fare cosi
<Leox_> grazie mille
<attempt> poi lasci sempre il disco con ubuntu per bootare. e scegliere frai due so. quando vorrai togliere win non devi ripristinare l'mbr perche' e' rimasto sano sull'altro disco.
<attempt> anzi. se metti come disco di boot quello di win parte direttamente win. come se ubu sull'altro disco non lo avessi mai messo in vita tua.
<neramarea> kfbn non mi da l'opzione
<attempt> quindi ti conviene installare ubuntu bootando dal disco dove ubuntu lo vuoi mettere. quando ti fa' scegliere la partizione assicurati solo di non scrivere sul disco di win e sei a posto.
<Leox_> faccio prima questa prova grzie mille vado
<kfbn> neramarea: prova a creare un altro utente e vedi se funziona
<Leox_> non ci sto capendo più niente troppe cose inizio da una
<attempt> intanto avvia dal disco di ubuntu e poi torna qui.
<attempt> se ubuntu non parte rimetti nel bios il disco di win e torni con win.
<attempt> se ubuntu parte e vieni qui da ubuntu e' meglio.
<kfbn> guest?
<Leox_> provo
<neramarea> kfbn negll'esame degli errori di avvio mi da fatal server error
<kfbn> riesci a mettere nel post   ls /etc/xdg/autostart/
<kfbn> guest anche camorama
<neramarea> ho risolto!!!
<kfbn> illuminami
<neramarea> ho scelto ripristina configurazione grafica
<kfbn> ma non haI fatto alt+f7?
<neramarea> no
<kfbn> vabbe' l importante che hai risolto. A sto punto prova a togliere in avvio gnome -panel aggiunto priima
<neramarea> kfbn, ho provato a scegliere aggiuntivi in effetti visivi, e mi da impossibile abilitare effetti desktop
<kfbn> non hai attivo i driver per accelerazione 3d.Forse il problema e' quello
<kfbn> anche per pannelli. forse.
<neramarea> prima funzionavano...
<Alex99> kfbn: il problema è che non "mastico" ubuntu. non so i comandi da terminale.
<kfbn> neramarea: fgl_glxgears    se le rotelle girano e' ok
<kfbn> oppure    glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<neramarea> using glx_sgix_buffer errore di segmentazione
<kfbn>  glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<neramarea> non è successo nulla...
<kfbn> vai in sistema hardware driver
<kfbn> neramarea: glxinfo | grep  rendering
<neramarea> nulla
<neramarea> non ho hardware driver
<kfbn> cerca in sistema driver hardware o amministrazione
<enzotib> Sistema->Amministrazione->Driver Aggiuntivi
<kfbn> si
<neramarea> ok, ci sono
<neramarea> ho idriver ati
<neramarea> "fglrx"
<kfbn> instalati? attivi
<neramarea> attivato e in uso
<kfbn> ok
<kfbn> neramarea:da terminale   compiz
<neramarea> una serie di fatal
<attempt> togli quel compiz.
<neramarea> come?
<kfbn> riesci a postare
<neramarea> datemi 3 minuti, cambio pc, ora che posso
<kfbn> se togli compiz niente effetti   sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz
<neramarea_> kfbn ma io li vorrei... prima andava tutto...
<neramarea_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555542/
<neramarea_> idee?
<kfbn> e' stato modificato xorg
<neramarea_> recuperabile?
<kfbn> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neramarea> kfbn ho dovuto riavviare. puoi ridarmi il comando?
<kfbn> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neramarea> dpveva succedere qualcosa?
<kfbn> cosa e' successo?
<neramarea> nulla
<kfbn> neramarea prova con   mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf    poi  reboot
<neramarea> file o dir inesistente
<neramarea> torno dopo cena, se vi ritrovo
<kfbn> riavvia
<kfbn> ciao
<Alex99> ciao, ho installato win 2k funzionante, ho reinstallato ubuntu 8.10 e win non parte + perchè? grazie
<enzotib> Alex99, 8.10?
<Alex99> enzotib: purtroppo si: il pc è vecchissimo
<kfbn> a sto punto mettevi 8.04 almeno e' ancora supportato :)
<enzotib> Alex99, aveva il vecchio grub, devi metterlo a mano nel menu.lst, mi pare
<Alex99> cioè? ti spiego: ieri sera per la seconda volta ho provato ag aggiorbare alla 9.04. ma non va. allora stanotte...ho reintallato la 8.10
<Alex99> ma l'altra volta win 2k partiva. ora no. e non capisco...
<kfbn> te lo fa selezionare all avvio?
<Alex99> kfbn: si ma riesco solo a premere F8 e poi schermata nera
<kfbn> hai formattato bene la vecchia versione ubuntu
<kfbn> metti gparted o similare e controlla partizioni
<Alex99> a dir la verità ho un hd di 5 gb, quindi non ho fatto altro che riformattarla completamente, senza toccare altro
<kfbn> instalato win in partizione primaria e poi ubuntu?
<neramarea> kfbn? qua non è cambiato nulla
<kfbn> hai riavviato?
<neramarea> sì
<kfbn> mistero :)
<neramarea> io reinstallo
<kfbn> aspe
<kfbn> modalita' recovery vedi se riesci ariconfigurare xorg
<BetaBrain> ciao cybernauti ;-)
<neramarea> esco e rientro da là
<Alex99> kfbn: si
<neramarea> ci sono
<neramarea> kfbn sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg non da alcun risultato
<kfbn> allora proviamo cosi dai da terminale  sudo rm -r .compiz .config/compiz .gconf/apps/compiz
<neramarea> nulla
<kfbn> adesso compiz --replace
<neramarea> Launching fallback window manager
<neramarea> e lì si blocca
<neramarea> e i fatal di prima
<neramarea> se provo a chiudere mi da processo in corso
<kfbn> riavvia
<kfbn>  
<neramarea> provvisoria?
<kfbn> no
<neramarea> kfbn
<kfbn> dimi
<kfbn> *M
<neramarea> e mo'?
<kfbn> vanno gli effetti
<neramarea> ricerca driver... impossibile abilitare gli effetti desktop
<kfbn> hai installato compizconfig-settings-manager
<neramarea> sì
<kfbn> prova a modificare qualche effetto vedi se va
<kfbn> in animazione
<neramarea> no...
<kfbn> neramarea di piu' non saprei
<neramarea> io reinstallo... triste... roba da winsozz...
<kfbn> neramarea http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=435330.msg3406424;topicseen
<neramarea> kfbn posso reinstallare sulla partizione che già uso? senza doverla eliminare, ecc?
<kfbn> leggi link sopra
<__nick> sera a tutti
<kfbn> neramarea:io devo andare leggi al link e vedi se puo' aiutarti
<__nick> è due giorni ke cerco di fare un dual boot (osx ubuntu) ma nn c riesco
<neramarea> tranqui kfbn. grazie cmq
<__nick> ki mi aiuta?
<__nick> grazie
<kfbn> il problema sembra lo stesso
<kfbn> notte a tuti
<kfbn> tutti
<__nick> ??
<__nick> ??
<eevan> ciao
<eevan> come si disabilita gnome-settings-daemon
<eevan> mi ricordo che bastava rinominarlo
<eevan> pero' non ricordo quale
<Maui_> ciao a tutti, qualcuno ha qualche idea su come condividere una stampante tra puppyLinux e ubuntu?  sto provando con cups ma non riesco a inviare la pag di prova da ubuntu a puppy, su cui si trova "fisicamente" la stampante
<paganini> io ho un problema con usb wireless d-link g122 se do lsusb me la vede ma non il networkmanager,grazie
<paganini> uso ubuntu 10.10
 * xfire78xx seraaa :)
<paganini> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare non mi va la chiavetta wireless d-link g122 su ubuntu 10.10,grazie
<giggino> una  domanda...secondo voi funziona composiz con una scheda grafica savage4 c32mb creative?roba della preistoria
<giggino> hodato i comandi glxinfo e lspci e me la vede su ubuntu 10.10
<Alex99> ciao mi aiutate ad installare manualmente il programmaper vedere i video suubuntu 8.10 che synaptic non + + supportato?
<giggino> però mi sembrano pochi 32mb
<paganini> che programma vuoi installare
<giggino> su kubuntu 8.04 mi dava problemi..ma forse non la riconosceva neanche
<giggino> chi mi sa dare una risposta?
<giggino> grazie
<Alex99> qualcosa tipo flashplayer per win
<giggino> nella peggiore delle ipotesi se installo composiz cosa mi succede?
<paganini> vlc va bene
<Alex99> ma vedo i video su youtube?
<eevan> Alex99: applicazioni-accessori-terminale
<Alex99> eevan: vai
<eevan> Alex99: nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sbubba> 'sera
<eevan> premi invio e dai la tua password
<Alex99> mi da impossibile trovare ubuntu-restricted extras
<sbubba> stavo provando a mettere la 11.04 su usb con multisystem (nella chiavetta ho altre distro) e quando provo ad aggiungerla mi compare una finestra di informazioni con scritto "lol" :| ho scaricato la iso proprio ora da http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/
<sbubba> .___.
<eevan> il trattino Alex99
<sbubba> non si può usare da live? leggendo nel forum non ho trovato nessuna indicazione
<eevan> Alex99: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<paganini> qualcuno mi aiuta per favore
<sbubba> cioè da usb. la devo per forza masterizzare? :|
<Alex99> si scusa ti ho scritto inmaniera errata, ma nel terminale è come dici tu, ma mi risponde 2impossibile trovare....."
<eevan> Alex99: devi scrivere: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Alex99> fatto: ho fatto copia e incolla
<eevan> bene
<eevan> Alex99: ora premi invio
<Alex99> fatto: ho fatto copia e incolla del tuo suggerimento
<sbubba> è_é
<eevan> ĸe?
<eevan> dominæ
<giggino> buonanotte a tutti!!!!
<sbubba> notte
<sbubba> io volevo andare a dormire provando l'alfa su virtual box. vabè peccato
<eevan> æmen
<sbubba> eevan, ?
<eevan> sbubba: sono praticamente uguali
<eevan> ma quello rosso spacca
<sbubba> eevan, a che ti riferisci?
<eevan> sbubba: ho sbagliato scusa
<Alex99> eevan: non c'è un altro programma?
<eevan> Alex99: ma hai installato?
<Alex99> no non va. mi dice impossibile trovare ubuntu-restricted-extras
<eevan> ma hai scritto SUDO APT-GET INSTALL UBUNTU-RESTRICTED-EXTRAS?
<eevan> tutto quello in maiuscolo devi scrivere nel temrinale ma minuscolo
<eevan> tranne il punto di domanda
<Alex99> si l'ho fatto purtroppo
<Alex99> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<eevan> e poi hai messo la password
<Alex99> si
<eevan> e allora prova
<eevan> sistema-amministrazione-gestore pacchetti
<Alex99> e scrivo sempre la stessa cosa? beh tolto sudo apt..
<sbubba> notte ragazzi :¬|
<eevan> noo
<eevan> Alex99: nel menu
<eevan> Alex99: chiudi il temrinale
<Alex99> fatto
<eevan> ora sul menu
<eevan> sistema-amministrazione-gestore pacchetti
<Alex99> fatto
<eevan> nella mascherina di ricerca
<eevan> cerca
<eevan> flashplugin-nonfree
<eevan> seek and install it
<eevan> cercalo ed installalo.
<Alex99> purtroppo mi risponde che non è + supportato o no npiù raggiungibile
<Alex99> mi sa che devo installarlo a mano dal terminale
<Alex99> ma non so come fare
<eevan> non lo so Alex99
<eevan> chiedi domani
<eevan> qnd ci sarà + gente
<Alex99> grazie lo stesso. un ultima domanda: se provo con apt-get install e il nome?
<eevan> prova
<miriam> ciao a tutti! Non prendetemi per pazza ma stasera quando ho acceso il pc mi son trovata all'improvviso i temi cambiati O_o è normale??? Voglio dire, a volte capita? (non ho ubuntu da moltissimo, l'ho installato lo scorso ottobre e poi costantemente aggiornato)
<eevan> miriam: chiama un esorcista
<miriam> ah bene, siamo a questi livelli!! ahahahah oh, che vi devo dire? giuro che le impostazioni non le toccavo da mesi...
<eevan> miriam: non so, apri le preferenze dell'aspetto e rimetti i tuoi temi
<miriam> beh si certo, però volevo sapere se poteva capitare...  a quanto sembra pare di no... :D
<eevan> a me ogni tanto
<eevan> tipo che accendo e c'e' il tema scrauso grigio
<eevan> e rimango come te
<eevan> o_0
<miriam> ah beh allora son un tantino più tranquilla...
<eevan> don't worry mir
<eevan> i think it can be just a bug
<eevan> i hope it will be solved
<miriam> ohhhh thanks sooooooooooooooooo much!!!
<eevan> yeah!
<miriam> (ora cmq cambio poi spengo e riaccendo... e vediamo cosa gli frulla...)
<eevan> vai
<eevan> io ti aspetto qui in sopra un tappeto di petali di rosa
<miriam> ma che meraviglia... beh a tra pochissimo allora, sarà un'attesa estenuante, credimi!!! :D
<eevan> hahahahaha
<eevan> ti aspettero' oh mia musa
<miriam__> tutto ok... è tornato come prima! :) e ora:YUFFIAMOCI NEL TAPPETOOOO! (ehm... splash! :P )
<eevan> ahahahah
<eevan> senti il profumo delle rose
<eevan> non è magnifico?
<eevan> non è delizioso?
<miriam__> oh, impareggiabile, davvero!!!
<eevan> non saprei che altro aggiungere
<eevan> vado
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-19
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
 * realnot hi guys
<Uzzi> in un dhcp server una volta impostato un range di ip da assegnare, è possibile mettere degli ip (appartenenti al range) che non devono venir dati?
<mlazzari2> ciao
<andreared> ciao a tutti. ho un problema stupido dopo aver usato fofix in modalità fullscreen. in pratica prima mi ha sballato la risoluzione(vedevo tutto enorme) poi dopo vari tentativi mi ha spostato diverse volte l'orologio, il calendario e tutti gli elementi che sono in alto a destra al centro, e il cestino al centro pure. dopo vari riavvii di fofix in full screen gli elementi sono tornati a destra tutti invertiti di posizione, mentre i
<andreared> weilà! c'è qualcuno che possa aiutarmi??
<enzotib> cos'è fofix?
<andreared> fofix è una versione modificata di frets on fire, un gioco tipo guitar hero
<enzotib> è nei repo?
<glpiana> !info fofix
<ubot-it> fofix (source: fofix-dfsg): rhythm game in the style of Rock Band(tm) and Guitar Hero(tm). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.121-2 (maverick), package size 17889 kB, installed size 26224 kB
<enzotib> 10x glpiana ;)
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> andreared, lo hai  preso dai repo sto fofix o altrove?
<andreared> nono dai repo, da ubuntu software center
<glpiana> andreared, ok, ma in pratica il problema che hai qual è? quello che hai scritto prima era tagliato
<andreared> ok, in pratica tutti gli elementi nella barra in alto a destra si sono spostati(orologio, icona wifi e volume ecc) prima al centro della barra e ora di nuovo a destra in ordine sparso, mentre il cestino in basso al centro e li è rimasto
<glpiana> andreared, oki, continuo però a non capire il rpoblema. non puoi rimetterli al loro posto?
<andreared> il problema è che non so come si fa!!! XD cioè, se cerchi di trascinarli non funziona, come si fa?
<glpiana> andreared, tasto destro sul pezzo che vuoi spostare e scegli sblocca, dopodichè lo puoi muovere
<andreared> grazie mille, sto sistemando. non cerco neanche di capire perchè il programma mi ha causato sto problema perchè probabilmente non lo saprei risolvere. grazie ancora
<glpiana> andreared, magari ha fatto così perchè nel gioco è impostata una risoluzione più bassa di quella che ustilizzi sul desktop
<andreared> può eessere, ora controllo, grazie!
<andre_> ciao
<andre_> come posso montare un hd con permessi di scrittura (per il mio utente) ? ho usato /etc/fstab nel seguente modo --> /dev/sdb1 /home/andre/Musica auto rw,user,auto
<andre_> ma non ho permessi di scrittura
<glpiana> andre_, è montata ora?
<andre_> si
<glpiana> andre_, l'utente è andre?
<andre_> si
<andre_> l'uid per l'utente è 1000
<glpiana> andre_, sudo chown andre:andre  /home/andre/Musica
<glpiana> andre_, prova con sto comando in temrinale
<andre_> fatto
<andre_> provo
<glpiana> andre_, fermo
<andre_> :P
<andre_> ho provato a copiare un file .rar dentro e funziona
<andre_> ma non posso estrarlo
<Guest86712> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> andre_, che ti dice se provi a estrarlo?
<andre_> semplicemente Failed (con tutti i file .rar che ho, quindi non è un problema del file)
<andre_> ho provato sia con unrar che con unrar-free
<glpiana> andre_, che rar hai installato? digita: dpkg -l | grep rar
<glpiana> ah ok
<andre_> tra l'altro
<andre_> dentro la cartella Musica mi ritrovo la cartella lost+found
<andre_> che è di root e del gruppo root
<glpiana> andre_, io non ho capito però perchè monti un disco sotto una directory che già è usata dal sistema
<andre_> hd della musica..
<glpiana> andre_, la cosa avrà sminchiato i permessi
<andre_> la monto in mnt?
<andre_> provo asp
<glpiana> andre_, è un hd interno?
<glpiana> fermo!
<andre_> si
<glpiana> accheccappero
<Guest86712> ciao a tutti
<andre_> ciao Guest86712
<glpiana> andre_, cambia fstab e metti /media/Musica piuttosto
<Guest86712> ragazzi come faccio per cambiare nick?
<glpiana> !chat | Guest86712
<andre_> fatto
<ubot-it> Guest86712: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<andre_> non estrae neanche in /media/Musica glpiana
<glpiana> andre_, riavvia, poi devi cambiare proprietario a /media/Musica come hai fatto prima con chown
<andre_> drwxr-xr-x  3 andre andre 4096 19 gen 11.58 Musica <-- sono già proprietario
<andre_> strano mm
<glpiana> andre_, apri nautilus, vai in /media/Musica   e prova a creare una directory (tasto destro --> crea cartella)
<andre_> l'ha creata mmm
<glpiana> andre_, quindi il problema non sono i permessi
<glpiana> andre_, apt-cache policy unrar
<glpiana> !paste | andre_
<ubot-it> andre_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest86712> ho installato da poco Ubuntu 10.10 in Windozz e vi chiedevo :e possibile accedere ai vari files salvati in windoz direttamente da Ubuntu tipo cartelle,programmi ecc. grazie?
<glpiana> Guest86712, lo puoi fare ma al momento non ricordo dove vada a piazzare il disco di windows. pazienta un attimo
<Guest86712> ok grazie
<glpiana> Guest86712, la regia suggerisce di guardare sotto /host
<Guest86712> host ???
<andre_> ho il pc un attimo impallato perchè sto facendo mille cose, ne approfitto per cucinare..torno più tardi glpiana
<andre_> grazie per il momento
<glpiana> Guest86712, ho detto qualcosa di male? qualcosa che ti crea imbarazzo o stupore?
<glpiana> andre_, ok
<Guest86712> no solo che non ho ben capito dove guardare non sono tanto esperto che significa :guardare sotto host?
<glpiana> Guest86712, il tuo sistema ha un filesystem che contiene diverse directory
<glpiana> Guest86712, c'è la directory radice, /, e sue sottodirectory
<glpiana> Guest86712, devi guardare nella sottodirectory /host
<glpiana> Guest86712, considera che se apri il file manager ti trovi in /home/tuoutente
<glpiana> devi salire di due livelli e lì dovresti vedere la directory host
<renzo_> ciao oggi ho acceso il pc con ubuntu 10.10 ed utilizzato,anzi provato ad utilizzare chromium come sempre ma era lentissimo così da terminale ho avviato chromium-browser e me l'ha aperto segnalando questa anomalia (exe:2342): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead Cosa posso fare?
<OverMe> quello non è un errore che pregiudica il funzionamento
<renzo_> quindi? adesso me l'ha riaperto ed è tutto diverso si aggiorna automaticamente come chrome con windows?
<OverMe> si aggiorna insieme agli aggiornamenti di sistema
<renzo_> Ma io non ho fatto nessun aggiornamento di sistema..vabbè ora sembrerebbe tutto ok....ti ringrazio infinitamente veramente gentilissimo e disponibile
<Guest86712> <glpiana> scusami ma proprio non so come fare ad accedere nella directory host
<glpiana> Guest86712, te l'ho detto come fare
<glpiana> Guest86712, considera che se apri il file manager ti trovi in /home/tuoutente
<glpiana> devi salire di due livelli e lì dovresti vedere la directory host
<glpiana> Guest86712, vai su Risorse --> cartella home
<glpiana> Guest86712, ci sei?
<Guest86712> si
<glpiana> Guest86712, vedi la freccia verso l'alto sulla barra?
<Guest86712> si dice apri cartella superiore
<glpiana> Guest86712, premila due volte e vedrai cartelle coi nomi etc bin home var mnt media e così via
<glpiana> una dovrebbe chiamarsi host
<glpiana> devo andare
<Guest86712> si fatto
<Guest86712> grazie mille <glpiana> e scusami per la mia ignoranza in materia
<Guest86712> ragazzi ho installato wine con l'esigenza di usare adobe photoshop e possibile installarlo su Ubuntu avendo gia un'installazione in windows se si quale probabbile versione grazie
<dago_> ciao a tutti
<dago_> io ho un problema con la chiavetta usb wireless d-link g122 non va
<Guest86712> ragazzi ho installato wine con l'esigenza di usare adobe photoshop e possibile installarlo su Ubuntu avendo gia un'installazione in windows se si quale probabile versione grazie
<ugone> Guest86712, guarda qui http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17
<Guest86712> grazie
<giannimodena> ho ubuntu 10.10 infinitamente lento cosa posso fare? ho un acer
<Guest86712> <ugone> io ho gia il dischetto di installazione di  adobe photoshop CS2 con licenza voglio solo sapere se lo posso installare su ubuntu
<Guest86712> grazie
<Guest86712> ho scaricato il programma Wine
<uego> Ciao a tutti,qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<uego> Giorno a tutti
<uego> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<uego> c'è nessuno on line?
<fabrizio> a
<barbra> Ciao
<barbra> mi serve un aiuto
<glpiana> !aiuto | barbra
<ubot-it> barbra: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti
<Diels-Alder> volevo una informazione veloce
<Diels-Alder> si può settare la rete con ip fisso durante l'installazione di ubuntu?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, certo. ma varrà solo per il periodo della installazione
<barbra> ogni volta che istallo un programma da ubutun software center mi ha
<barbra> errore
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: ottimo dopo la risetto
<barbra> ma poi me lo istalla lo stesso come mai?
<Diels-Alder> sono in uni e la rete va solo con tutti i dati specifici
<glpiana> barbra, apri un terminale dopo aver chiuso software center
<Diels-Alder> e voglio installare in modo che si scarichi i pacchetti necessari durante
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: hai link a wiki su come fare?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, dubito che lo faccia, ma tu prova
<barbra> scusa l'ignoranza sono alle prime armi cos'è il terminale?
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: si scarica i pacchetti lingua e mi sa pure il kernel nuovo in fase di installazione
<Diels-Alder> aggiorna i repo ecc.....
<glpiana> barbra, applicazioni -> accessori -> terminale
<barbra> e ora?
<glpiana> barbra, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> barbra, ti chiederà la password, scrivila anche se non la vedi
<barbra> fatto
<barbra> cos'era successo
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: come faccio a settare la rete prima di iniziare ad installare?
<glpiana> barbra, aspetta, ora dai: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> barbra, dimmi che ti chiede di fare
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, lo fai dal network manager come lo faresti in un secondo tempo
<Diels-Alder> a ok si vede l'iconcina
<Diels-Alder> non mi ricordavo
<Diels-Alder> ok
<barbra> ha fatto un elenco di scritte e l'ultima è stata lettura elenco dei pacchetti ....fatto
<glpiana> !paste | barbra copia tutto
<ubot-it> barbra copia tutto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<barbra> ho scritto : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> barbra, sì, ma vorrei vedere quello che è apparso dopo
<barbra> nn ho capito come devo fare?
<glpiana> barbra, vabbè dai, dimmi solo se ti ha installato qualcosa o meno
<glpiana> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto <----- barbra questo te lo da il primo comando. a me interessa ora sapere cosa fa il secondo comando
<barbra> dice che  il sotto processo  vecchio script
<barbra> di post -istallation ha restituito lo stato errore 1
<glpiana> barbra, non riesci a copiare quello che hai nel terminale? selezioni > tasto destro > copia
<glpiana> barbra, e poi lo metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | barbra segui le istruzioni
<ubot-it> barbra segui le istruzioni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<barbra> nick tuo?
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> barbra, no, nick tuo :)
<barbra> fatto e poi?
<glpiana> incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<barbra> postare?
<glpiana> barbra, copia sto indirizzo e incollalo qui, su
<barbra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555758/
<barbra> scusami!
<glpiana> barbra, ok, il solito problema delle broadcom
<barbra> e come devo fare?
<glpiana> barbra, scrivi nel temrinale: sudo apt-get remove --purge firmware-b43-installer
<glpiana> barbra, tutto quello che esce lo metti su pastebin
<barbra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555763/
<glpiana> barbra, ok, ora digita: lspci
<glpiana> barbra, metti su pastebin quanto esce
<barbra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555768/
<glpiana> barbra, allora, quello che dava problemi è il firmware della scheda wifi, che purtroppo ha un problema
<glpiana> barbra, vediamo di metterlo a posto, ma ti faccio dare un po' di comandi
<barbra> aspetta un attimo se tolgo la wifi e mi lascio il cavo
<barbra> ?
<glpiana> barbra, per il momento la wifi funzionerà, è dopo il riavvio che dubito lo possa fare ancora, ma controlliamo comunque una cosa
<barbra> va bene
<glpiana> barbra, dai questo comando in terminale: sudo ls /lib/firmware/b43
<glpiana> barbra, dimmi solo se elenca file o se ti dice file o directory inesistente
<barbra> file o directory inesistente+
<glpiana> barbra, oki, allora dai questo comando: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<barbra> fatto
<glpiana> barbra, tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<barbra> devo scriverlo?
<glpiana> barbra, sì, sorry non ho specificato
<glpiana> ma avevo detto che ti facevo dare "un po'" di comandi :)
<barbra> nn mi da niente
<glpiana> è giusto così
<glpiana> barbra, scrivi: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<barbra> ok
<glpiana> barbra, dpkg -l | grep b43-fwcutter      <--- dimmi se elenca il pacchetto
<barbra> si
<glpiana> barbra, scrivi: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<barbra> ok
<glpiana> barbra, un minuto e torno
<barbra> ok
<glpiana> barbra, scrivi: sudo rmmod b43
<glpiana> ah aspetta
<glpiana> ora sei collegato via cavo o wifi?
<barbra> tutte e due
<glpiana> barbra, contemporaneamente?
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> barbra, vabbè, fai così: sudo rmmod b43           (aspetta a darlo)
<glpiana> barbra, poi digiti: sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> ora hai entrambi i comandi. dalli. dimmi quando hai fatto
<barbra> se vuoi tolgo il cavo
<glpiana> dopo
<barbra> fatto
<glpiana> barbra, scrivi: dmesg | tail          e metti su pastebin
<Zagorax> ciao a tutti, ho installato firefox beta 4 dai ppa, oggi però mi è stato anche aggiornato firefix 3.6 con la versione dei ppa, come faccio a dire ad apt di considerare solo la versione nei repo ufficiali?
<barbra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555773/
<glpiana> barbra, erano due comandi da dare uno alla volta
<glpiana> barbra, prima sudo rmmod b43
<glpiana> barbra, poi sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> barbra, poi dai dmesg | tail      ancora su pastebin
<barbra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555775/
<glpiana> barbra, dovrebbe essere a posto
<barbra> ok grazie
<barbra> mille
<barbra> anche della pazienza
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> Zagorax, primo: non si usano repository esterni!!!!!
<glpiana> Zagorax, secondo: mettiamo a posto?
<glpiana> però leviamo firefox del ppa
<Zagorax> glpiana, :D credevo che quello delle daily di mozilla fosse abbastanza "sicuro"
<glpiana> Zagorax, i repo esterni fanno spesso casini, indipendentemente dalla sicurezza del software che contengono
<glpiana> Zagorax, dai nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep firefox
<glpiana> !paste | Zagorax
<ubot-it> Zagorax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Zagorax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555776/
<glpiana> Zagorax, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-branding firefox-3.0-gnome-support firefox-3.5-branding firefox-4.0 firefox-4.0-core firefox-branding firefox-gnome-support
<Zagorax> Fatto... anche xulrunner e thunderbird erano stati aggiornati... elimino anche quelli?
<glpiana> Zagorax, sì
<Zagorax> xulrunner, non lo posso eliminare... o meglio, se lo faccio mi tira giù un sacco di altre cose
<Zagorax> quindi tolgo il repository e gli do un reinstall... no?
<Zagorax> non è uguale?
<glpiana> Zagorax, apt-cache policy xulrunner
<Zagorax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555781/
<glpiana> Zagorax, prova a dare un install --reinstall   vediamo se la versione non cozza
<Zagorax> ok, purgo il repository allora
<glpiana> ok
<Zagorax> ok... non è possibile, anche dopo aver purgato il repository continua a vedere solo quello dei ppa
<glpiana> Zagorax, dagli il remove e fa vedere cosa vuole portarsi via
<Zagorax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555783/
<glpiana> Zagorax, li rimettiamo dopo se sono solo quelli
<glpiana> a dopo
<Zagorax> ok, ora vedo che fare, vado anch'io;)
<enzotib> Zagorax, fai così
<enzotib> Zagorax, sudo apt-get install xulrunner=$versione
<enzotib> con $versione = 1.9.2.13+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1
<Zagorax> ottimo, sta installando
<Zagorax> ok, adesso tutto quanto è tornato alle impostazioni originali, quindi per utilizzare solo firefox 4.0 è meglio usare il tar.bz2 che si trova sul sito mozilla?
<gnux> ciao a tutti
<gnux> non riesco a fare in modo che le pagine aperte in un desktop non siano visibili negli altri
<enzotib> gnux, tutte le applicazioni?
<gnux> enzotib: si
<enzotib> gnux, da quando?
<gnux> enzotib: ho fatto da poco una nuova installazione, non ricordo come attivarlo
<enzotib> gnux, attivarlo? di default ogni applicazioni appare solo su un desktop, per vedersi su tutti probabilmente hai modificato qualcosa
<gnux> enzotib: questo non lo sapevo, pensavo fosse un'impostazione. comunque lo fa da quando l'ho installato
<enzotib> gnux, usi compiz? cioè effettvi visivi normali?
<gnux> enzotib: non ho modificato alcuna impostazione
<enzotib> gnux, tasto destro sulla barra del titolo di una finestra (che appare in tutti i desktop): c'è la spunta a "Solo su questo spazio di lavoro"?
<centauro> glpiana! ci siamo sentiti ieri...
<glpiana> ciao centauro
<centauro> Ciao, ho fatto il comando che mi hai detto e ho il risultato
<Onlinef> Ciao a tutti ... qualcuno può darmi una mano conil  WATCHDOG?
<glpiana> centauro, è quello che hai postato ieri?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Onlinef
<ubot-it> Onlinef: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gnux> enzotib: quella è già a posto...mi sono accorto di essermi spiegato male, sono le "cartelle" (non so come si chiamano) sulla barra sul pannello ad essere sempre presenti...nella barra ppunto
<centauro> si, l'ho postato ieri ma eri uscito dalla stanza e l'utente scall non sapeva interpretarlo, te lo riposto?
<enzotib> gnux, le applicazioni ridotte a icona?
<glpiana> centauro, no lascia, ho visto i log di ieri
<gnux> enzotib: proprio quelle
<glpiana> centauro, non appare come unità disco, o meglio non la monta e quindi non appare il disco sul desktop. con molte chiavi basta ejettare il disco e la chiave viene riconosciuta
<glpiana> centauro, non è il tuo caso a quanto vedo
<glpiana> centauro, hai mica l'output del comando lsusb?
<enzotib> gnux, tasto destro sul piccolo spazio verticale a sinistra della prima applicazione iconizzata
<Onlinef> Ho installato watchdog, caricato il modulo ipmi_watchdog, configurato watchdog.conf creato /dev/watchdog ... ma non sembra funzionare. (ubuntu 9.10)
<enzotib> gnux, è una piccola striscia verticale
<centauro> si, un attimo che lo cerco...
<centauro> glpiana: ecco...http://paste.ubuntu.com/555813/
<gnux> enzotib: non ho barre nè striscie
<enzotib> gnux, non hai sullo schermo un pannello in alto e uno in basso?
<gnux> enzotib: solo quello in basso
<glpiana> centauro, visto. ho anche visto che Scall ieri ti ha indicato un post sul forum dove spiega di usare vwdial e di smanettare in qualche file. mi sa che devi seguire quello
<enzotib> gnux, ecco, all'estrema sinistra del pannello cosa c'è?
<glpiana> centauro, se non hai più il link eccolo qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,392472.msg3046431.html#msg3046431
<gnux> enzotib: kickoff per accedere a preferiti, applicazioni, spegnimento pc
<enzotib> gnux, ma hai kubuntu?
<gnux> enzotib: si
<centauro> glpiana: ho installato wvdial, che non so cosa sia, ma non riesco a interrogare il modem su nessuno dei ttyusb0,1,2,3 ecc
<enzotib> gnux, ecco, magari se me lo dicevi domani era meglio :)
<glpiana> centauro, non basta installarlo, devi eseguire anche altre operazioni di configurazione a quanto vedo
<gnux> enzotib: non mi è venuto in mente, è così differente?
<enzotib> gnux, direi proprio di sì, per quanto riguarda l'interfaccio
<enzotib> interfaccia*
<centauro> le ho fatte dando i comandi che venivano riportati e anche modificando ilwvdial.conf ma nulla
<neramarea> salve, gente. sto provando mint. qualcuno lo usa?
<enzotib> !buntu | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<neramarea> ops! sorry, enzotib. devo decidermi a leggere le regole di questo canale...
<glpiana> centauro, non so cosa dirti. non ho mai usato wvdial. però leggo su quel post che un tizio ha dovuto insistere affinchè la vedesse correttamente. avevi riavviato il pc dopo le modifiche?
<centauro> no
<glpiana> centauro, magari andava riavviato. prova magari anche a inserire la chiave in altre porte usb
<glpiana> centauro, altro non so dirti
<centauro> ma spiegami...wvdial e un sostituto del network manager?
<glpiana> centauro, non so dirti nulla di wvdial, se non che ho sentito più di una volta consigliarne l'uso per alcune chiavi
<enzotib> ma wvdial non serve per i modem?
<centauro> però magari è meglio se formatto e reinstallo ubuntu ormai sono state fatte un sacco di modifiche...
<enzotib> model dial-up
<enzotib> modem*
<Onlinef> wvdial è un gestore di connessione per modem che oggi si usa per le chiavi internet (che sono modem). Semplifica le operazioni di connessione ad internet.
<centauro> onlinef: per fortuna che le semplifica....non ci dormo più la notte...
<Onlinef> :-)
<Onlinef> centauro: beh è molto meglio che mettersi da soli a fare gli script di connessione con i comandi AT :-)
<centauro> glpiana: io ho un amd a 64 bit ma ubuntu a 32 bit pensando che i driver che ci sono dentro fossero a 32...ho sbagliato?
<centauro> onlinef: ma le connessioni se fosse tutto ok, non si fanno da una semplice applicazione....
<centauro> onlinef: su windows mi basta premere connetti!
<Onlinef> <centauro> beh anche win a volte ha i suoi problemi  :-) ... comunque su window usi, probabilmente, il programma che ti danno con la chiavetta (tim, wind, vodafone), cosa che però non fanno per linux. Esiste un programma per vodafone ma non funziona proprio bene. Che chiave è e che provider?
<centauro> glpiana: nella chiavetta ci sono i driver li ho visti e salvati provando mandriva live.....
<glpiana> centauro, ho detto che non so aiutarti, sorry
<glpiana> stacco, ciao a tutti
<centauro> onlinef: è una olicard 100 Tim, e dentro ci sono i driver oltre che per win per fedora, ubuntu, debian e linpus
<Onlinef> centauro: e non va?
<centauro> nella maniera più assoluta no, anche provando le numerose guide e forum...
<Onlinef> messo il pin? :-)
<centauro> in ambiente win non c'è
<Onlinef> prova a mettere la scheda telefonica in un cellulare e a disabilitare il pin (ammesso che sia attivo)
<centauro> ho provato dal suo pannello di controllo di win ed è disabilitato
<Onlinef> Comunque io invece houn problema con WATCHDOG. Ho installato watchdog, caricato il modulo ipmi_watchdog, configurato watchdog.conf creato /dev/watchdog ... ma non sembra funzionare. (ubuntu 9.10)
<freehand> salve a tutti
<Onlinef> centauro: ma ubuntu riconosce la chiave?
<centauro> onlinef: comunque penso di formattare e reinstallare ubuntu e riprovare da capo. Purtroppo è la mia prima volta di linux non so di cosa stai parlando...
<centauro> onlinef: quando la inserisco non viene montata neanche come unità archivio, non so se è normale
<Onlinef> centauro: capito, eh ... è così che si impara :-) ... però anche io ho litigato con delle chiavi internet ed può essere un casino. Sì, è normale che la riconosca anche come archivio
<centauro> ma guarda che non la riconosce...
<enzotib> Onlinef, non è che devi caricare softdog?
<Onlinef> ah!
<freehand> ragazzi per favore qualcuno mi spiega come installare adobe photoshop su ubuntu? grazie
<centauro> avevo provato mandriva a 64 bit, quello si che per lo mento la montava come unità archivio
<Onlinef> enzotib: eh, stavo appunto pensando che forse è l'hardware che non supporta il reboot ... e quindi, forse, è necessario softdog
<Onlinef> centauro: ah, scusa non avevo letto bene. Beh, dipende anche se la chiave ha o meno una parte da montare come archivio (solitamente sì)
<Darkjack> salve
<freehand> ragazzi per favore qualcuno mi spiega come installare adobe photoshop su ubuntu? con wine grazie
<Onlinef> enzotib: hai esperienza di watchdog e softdog?
<enzotib> Onlinef, no
<centauro> credo dovrebbe farlo visti i driver contenuti nella cartella ma non so se installarli da una copia salvata possa aver peggiorato...
<Onlinef> enzotib: :-) ... beh però hai dato una risposta coerente!!! :-)
<Darkjack> Salve a tutti, qualcuno mi può dire se si deve fare qualche operazione particolare per gestire 3 hd con ubuntu?
<Onlinef> centauro: no, non può
<enzotib> Onlinef, ho letto la descrizioni del pacchetto, che parlava di kernel configurato con software watchdog, ed ho cercato un modulo di nome "coerente" :)
<enzotib> Darkjack, niente di particolare, che io sappia
<centauro> onlinef: ma comunque sbaglio a installare ubuntu a 32 bit su pc architettura amd64?
<Darkjack> grazie mille :D, allora se ho 3 hd ubuntu me li dovrebbe vedere drettamente
<enzotib> Darkjack, sì
<Darkjack> grazie e arrivederci
<Onlinef> centauro: non so, mai visti pc a 64 :) ... però non credo sia quello il problema
<enzotib> infatti, non è un problema
<centauro> onlinef: beh, ti ringrazio lo stesso, intanto reinstallo ubuntu e riparto da zero, poi vedo....
<centauro> Ciao a tutti!!
<Onlinef> centauro: ciao
<freehand> ragazzi ho ubuntu 10.10 insieme a windoz vista essendo novello avrei bisogno di aiuto per installare adobe photoshop in ubuntu avendo scaricato il progr.wine grazie
<enzotib> freehand, hai tre opzioni: virtualizzazione, wine o programma linux +/- equivalente
<enzotib> in ordine decrescente di probabilità di successo
<enzotib> (in un certo senso)
<freehand> <enzotib> il fatto e che non ho molta dimestichezza con ubuntu anche se secondo me e migliore di windoz
<enzotib> freehand, il mio consiglio è, se hai anche windows, che usi photoshop con windows
<freehand> si credo che per ora debbano condividere anche se avrei una voglia matta di bruciare windows
<freehand> ho guardato qualche guida ed ho visto che qualcuno fa girare photoshop su ubuntu ma non sono stato capace di eguagliarli
<freehand> pazienza aspettero fino a quando non avro piu dimestichezza con ubuntu
<freehand> ma wine viene scaricato direttamente con ubuntu software center?
<enzotib> sì
<K99Brain> freehand, gimp non ti piace?
<freehand> e scarica sempre la versione piu aggiornata
<freehand> si gimp e molto bello pero dovrei imparare da capo cio che ho imparato in 9 anni di lavoro
<changer> salve ragazzi! qualcuno sa come fare videochiamate con empaty quando si usa la modalità persone nelle vicinanze?^
<changer> o conosce un altro programma per il lan chat che di la possibilità di fare videochiamate!
<changer> ?
<dany123456> buona sera a tutti
<dany123456> sono nuovo non so bene come funziona
<dany123456> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi??
<enzotib> !chiedi | dany123456
<ubot-it> dany123456: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<OverMe> non per scaricare
<dany123456> ok grazie
<dany123456> volevo chiedere se e dove si puo' scaricare ubuntu da istallare su pen drive da utilizzare su acer aspire uno110
<OverMe> dany123456, http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<dany123456> <OverMe> scusa ma non ho capito
<marcello1> Buona sera
<dany123456> sera
<spada> ciao a tutti! ragazzi ho un problema...ho un pc portatile hp pavilion zd8000 e non riesco a istallare il firmware della scheda di rete...quindi non posso connettermi col wifi...
<spada> come devo fare
<spada> c'è nessuno?
<caos1926> salve, ho ubuntu 10.4 ed ho installato un applicazione per il campo di moto per profili Xfoil. Digitando da terminale xfoil l'applicazione parte ed elabora anche i dati solo che non mi fa salvare i dati. Inoltre non riesco a trovare il file xfoil.Vi ringarazio
<jester-> spada: che scheda?
<jester-> caos1926: ls -la .xfoil
<jester-> spada: lspci | grep -i network
<spada> bradcom corporation BCM4318
<caos1926> ls: impossibile accedere a .xfoil: Nessun file o directory
<jester-> spada: da amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> caos1926: ls -la .Xfoil
<caos1926> ls: impossibile accedere a .Xfoil: Nessun file o directory
<jester-> caos1926: nautilus control-h e vedi se c'è un qualcosa che somiglia e guarda anche in .config
<spada> ok..mi diceva inattivo...ma adesso ha scaricato i driver da solo..grazie..sono nuovo di linux..ci capisco poco pur essendo un informatico.
<enzotib> caos1926, oppure find ~ -iname '*foil*'
<neramarea> 'sera. come faccio a cambiare su terminale francesca@francesca-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC ~ $ in francesca@francesca $?
<jester-> neramarea: sìdevi modificare /etc/hosts e /etc/hostname, devono essere coerenti non va piu una cippa
<caos1926> .config: comando non trovato
<jester-> caos1926: .config è una cartella
<neramarea> non ci sono scorciatoie per cambiare il nome utente?
<enzotib> neramarea, non è il nome utente, è il nome del pc che devi cambiare
<enzotib> neramarea, volendo puoi modificare PS1 in .bashrc senza cambiare il nome del pc (come sotterfugio)
<neramarea> me l'ha impostato in auto all'installazione del sistema... non era selezionabile... PS1, eh? ora ci smanetto...
<enzotib> neramarea, metti francesca al posto di \H
<enzotib> scusa \h, minuscolo
<caos1926> ho controllato in config, la cartella nautilius non la trova
<enzotib> neramarea, e comunque il nome del pc, per quanto ne so, si può impostare in fase di installazione
<neramarea> boh, che dirti? era in grigio...
<jester->  <jester-> neramarea: sìdevi modificare /etc/hosts e /etc/hostname, devono essere coerenti non va piu una cippa
<neramarea> ok, ok, jester- ;-) non ci smanetto. evito danni.
<jester-> caos1926: trolli? nautilus è cartella home, menu visualizza-->visualizza file nascosti
<jester-> neramarea: fai la stessa variazione e sei aposto
<caos1926> ho cercato anche nella home ma non lo trovo
<neramarea> non trovo nè hosts nè hostname
<neramarea> eccoli
<jester-> neramarea: cat /etc/hostname
<neramarea> ma non me li fa salvare...
<neramarea> ahhh ma c'è il trucco: apri come amministratore...
<jester-> proprio come in winzoz eheh
<neramarea> mh. qua c'è qualcosa che non va... è tutto uguale a prima...
<neramarea> e inoltre appare: sudo: unable to resolve host francesca-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC
<jester-> neramarea: metti i due files in pastebina
<neramarea> bè, in hostname c'è scritto solo francesca
<neramarea> e questo è hosts: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555874/
<jester-> neramarea: in hostname pure francesca?
<neramarea> sì
<jester-> neramarea: riavvia
<neramarea> come in windows...? ;-)
<neramarea> vado e torno
<Guest94554> ciao, sto usando ubuntu 9.04 e per lavoro devo creare un tunnel in vpn usando zywall, come faccio che non c'è in linux? grazie
<neramarea> ha funzionato, jester-
<jester-> neramarea: :)
<Guest94554> guirosdue /nick NuovoNick
<kfbn> ciao neramarea.Risolto problema di ieri?
<Guest94554>  ciao, sto usando ubuntu 9.04 e per lavoro devo creare un tunnel in vpn usando zywall, come faccio che non c'è in linux? grazie
<neramarea> kfbn, ho reinstallato... :-)
<neramarea> anche perchè volevo la 64 bit
<Guest94554> guirosdue /nick NuovoNick
<kfbn> ah.. ok
<enzotib> Guest94554, lo / dev'essere il primo carattere
<neramarea> ma non riesco a capire perchè all'avvio le scritte appaiono in caratteri e non grafiche...
<neramarea> intendo ubuntu 10.10... e poi appaiono una serie di comandi... anche alla chiusura...
<jester-> neramarea: è il verbose del kernel
<jester-> neramarea: hai una nividia?
<neramarea> ati
<neramarea> driver proprietari, perche il driver libero radeon non funziona
<jester-> neramarea: se non parte il pymout, esetica a perte, è un vantaggio, fa un po prima e vedi che fa il kernel oltre ad essere nerd
<Guest94554>  ciao, sto usando ubuntu 9.04 e per lavoro devo creare un tunnel in vpn usando zywall, come faccio che non c'è la versione per linux? grazie
<neramarea> è risolvibile? sennò me lo tengo così... conta la sosytanza...
<neramarea> sostanza
<jester-> Guest94554: di zywall?
<jester-> neramarea: tienilo cosi
<jester-> neramarea: a pio parere non vale la pena di tribolare per un logo senza nessuna utilità
<jester-> a mio*
<Guest94554> Si in azienda usano zywall
<neramarea> sono un fine esteta... ;-)
<jester-> neramarea: sfoglia sul forum
<neramarea> devo cercare "non parte il pymout"?
<jester-> Guest94554: penso che il linux una vpn la crei comunque, nm è pure attrezzato
<jester-> neramarea: ati plymout
<neramarea> k
<Guest94554> si ho visto ma come faccio ad entrare nello stesso tunnel dei colleghi?
<jester-> Guest94554: questo non lo so, non ho mai usato una vpn
<Guest94554> E allora a chi posso chiedere
<jester-> Guest94554: ogni tanto c'è qualche sysdamin in canale tipo remix_tj
<Guest94554> CIOÈ???
<jester-> ma non sempre hanno tempo
<jester-> sysadmin 0 amministratore di rete
<anGe`> ciao a tutti!
<Guest94554> è il nick di un tuo collega?
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
 * xfire78xx salve :)
<pippo> buona sera
<pippo> aiuto installazione ubuntu su vecchio pc
<pippo> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Rogh> Buonasera a tutti ho una domanda veloce: Qual'è secondo voi il minimo di Gigabyte necessari per installare ubuntu sul pc?
<Rogh> una partizione da 10 GiB basta o ne servono almeno 20?
<enzotib> Rogh, per me basta
<enzotib> Rogh, poi dipende dall'uso, naturalmente
<Rogh> bastano 10 allora? ma in realtà ubuntu in se per se quanto pesa (senza pacchetti intendo=
<Rogh> )*
<Rogh> ovvero senza pacchetti aggiuntivi
<Rogh> l'ubuntu base quello che installi dal cd
<enzotib> Rogh, non più di 3-4 GB
<Rogh> grazie mille gentilissimo
<neramarea> Warning: No support for locale: it_IT.utf8 che significa?
<enzotib> neramarea, da parte di cosa?
<neramarea> mi esce dopo un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<enzotib> neramarea, il sistema è in italiano?
<neramarea> ho risolto con un reconfigure locales
<neramarea> comincio a capire quello che faccio... incredibile...
<enzotib> in generale non dovrebbe servire
<neramarea> ehm... enzotib... non sto usando PROPRIO ubuntu...
<enzotib> neramarea, e allora sei pregato di chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat, anziché qui
<K99Brain> !buntu | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<neramarea> ecco, ora lo so. di nuovo sorry
<neramarea> enzotib è che ci li ho in dual boot, maverick e... l'altro. su maverick "faccio il bravo", su mint pasticcio. in ogni caso, hai ragione, meglio se distinguo il supporto dalle sbrodolerie...
<neramarea> jester-
<neramarea> ho provato il fix per plymouth, ma la situazione non cambia.
<neramarea> ubuntu 10.10 esce sempre a caratteri giganti
<neramarea> màh...
<__nick> ciao a  tutti
<__nick> dual boot ubuntu+osx ki mi da una mano?
<bobbybong> ciao
<bobbybong> non riesco più a scaricare video da youtube con youtube-dl
<__nick> ??
<ehmubuntu> buonasera a tutti e scusate...bellissimo arista transcoder ma come mai non mi parte mi dice sempre che manca qualcosa vado per installarlo e mi riappare la voce?
<ehmubuntu> mi dice sempre SEARCH FOR SUITABLE PLUGIN lo trova
<anGe`> Ciao a tutti!
<ehmubuntu> lo scarica ma poi non succede nulla :(
<ehmubuntu> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/danielgtaylor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<ehmubuntu> nessuno ha qualche consiglio da darmi? :(
<enzotib> ehmubuntu, evidentemente quel ppa non esiste più
<ehmubuntu> ah ok enzotib ma ora come installo arista transcode e soprattutto come tolgo quell'errrore?
<ehmubuntu> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<enzotib> ehmubuntu, non è nei repo ufficiali?
<ehmubuntu> si ma da li come ho detto sopra mi dice sempre SEARCH FOR SUITABLE PLUGIN
<ehmubuntu> enzotib riprovo
<Nando_> salve
<Nando_> ho un computer con windows seven, e oggi ho provato ubuntu live tramite cd
<Nando_> ho scaricato un paio di codec e un programma
<Nando_> quasti verranno eliminati al riavvio?
<ls960> sì, certo
<enzotib> Nando_, sì
<filo1234> si
<Nando_> grazie
<Nando_> volevo inoltre chiedervi
<Nando_> se conoscevate qualche programma efficiente per la trasformazione di mp4 in avi
<enzotib> efficiente?
<Nando_> si efficiente nel senso di consigliato
<Nando_> o comunque uno con cui vi troviate bene
<enzotib> Nando_, immagino che ffmpeg lo faccia, forse anche mplayer/mencoder
<enzotib> ma non sono uno che usa ste cose, di solito
<Nando_> posso provarlo anche live?
<enzotib> sì
<Nando_> ok
<Nando_> :D
<Nando_> molto bene, purtroppo con windows non riesco a trovare un software decente
<Nando_> :D
<Nando_> arrivederci e grazie
<Alex99> ciao, per installare una chiavetta  wireless?
<enzotib> Alex99, installare?
<enzotib> Alex99, comincia a vedere se è stata riconosciuta
<Alex99> non non lo è..purtroppo
<Alex99> tra l'altro ho ubuntu 8.10
<enzotib> Alex99, è usb?
<Alex99> non ho l'ubuntu software center ne synaptic che non è + supportato
<Alex99> si si è usb
<enzotib> Alex99, lsusb, su pastebin
<Alex99> enzotib: fatto. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555983/
<Alex99> è una tp-link
<enzotib> Alex99, vedo un Atheros Communications, potrebbe essere quella?
<enzotib> Alex99, ifconfig -a, e anche iwconfig sempre su pastebin
<Alex99> il modello è tp-link, TL-Wn422g
<Alex99> atheros non so cosa sia
<Alex99> enzotib: ifconfig. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555987/ ora arriva l'altro
<Alex99> enzotib: l'altro: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555988/
<enzotib> Alex99, togli la chiavetta, digita tail -f /var/log/messages, poi inseriscila, e postavi eventuali nuove righe che vengono scritte
<enzotib> posta*
<dibe> ciao ragazzi.... un aito... come faccio a salvare il canale??
<enzotib> dibe, xchat?
<dibe> si xchat
<Alex99> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555992/
<enzotib> dibe, in lista reti, modifica server, canali preferiti, qualcosa del genere
<dibe> ah ok capito.... provo!!!!
<dibe> cè qualche canale dove si puo parlare con gente???
<enzotib> !chat | dibe
<ubot-it> dibe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<attempt> dibe quando imposti il nome del server poi clicca fuori dal campo altrimenti te lo perde se passi direttamente da altra voce.
<enzotib> dibe, lì si può parlare
<enzotib> Alex99, mi sa che non la vede
<Alex99> che faccio?
<dibe> ok....ma qua si puo chattare genericamente??
<enzotib> dibe, qua no, che è supporto a ubuntu, per le chiacchiere l'altro canale che ti ho indicato
<dibe> va bene capito!!!! grazie mille!!!!
<dibe> xrò nn capisco xche di da host sconosciuto!!!
<poseidon_> buonasera
<poseidon_> ho eliminato la partizione windows con  gparted, ne ho creata una ext4... devo aggiornare  GRUB ora? come? che cosè?
<eevan> poseidon_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<jester-> poseidon_: male non fa
<jester-> poseidon_: è gia installato grub?
<eevan> !slim
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'slim'
<poseidon_> si stavo leggendo qui che dalla versione 9 è compreso automaticamente http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/InstallazioneAggiornamento
<eevan> qualcuno sa perche l'autologin con slim non funziona??
<jester-> eevan: slim?
<eevan> si jester-
<jester-> eevan: scusa l'ignoranza, sarebbe?
<eevan> nelle guide dicono di modificare slim.conf per abilitare l'autologin
<eevan> un login manager
<jester-> gdm non va bene?
<jester-> o kdm
<eevan> per questo mi chiedo se dopo quel passaggio ne devo fare altri
<eevan> kdm non è per kde?
<jester-> eevan: è un login manager
<jester-> funza con tutto
<jester-> secondo me è piu pratico gdm
<eevan> hum...
<jester-> evcz: hai gnome?
<eevan> openbox
<jester-> ha, non so cosa dirti in questo caso
<eevan> dimmelo lo stesso
<jester-> eevan: gdm ha la gui nei menu di gnome
<jester-> eevan: prvare a a installarlo non costa niente
<eevan> ma il gdm mi sputtana tutta openbox
<eevan> perche installa gnome-settings-manager
<eevan> o fa qualcosa per cui esso mi sputtana
<eevan> sfondi, temi ecc
<eevan> quindi dici che kdm è meglio
<jester-> eevan: non so che dirtiper slim non conoscendolo, forse non è sufficiente modificare solo quel file
<jester-> eevan: kdm, per logica ti sputtanerà quanto gdm
<eevan> ah
<jester-> cambia il vestito la ma il concetto rimane lo stesso
<eevan> infatti
<poseidon_> grazie ragazzi... erano dieci minuti che provavo e mi dimenticavo il sudo prima di update... che dilettante..
<eevan> vuole installarmi 204 mb di roba
<eevan> poseidon_: tranqui, ricordo le prime volte che entravo qui e chiedevo come si cambiavano i temi o0
<eevan> jester-: per cosa non devo dare qualche update
<poseidon_> bene mi sono finalmente liberato di win ... alla prossima!
<jester-> eevan: la roba kdm si porta una camionata di dipendenze
<jester-> eevan: lla fine mettere user e pass non è poi sti gran disturbo
<eevan> lo è se devi fare un livecd
<SalvatoreGiulian> ciao a tutti
<SalvatoreGiulian> c'è qualcuno?
<SalvatoreGiulian> mi serve una mano per la mia vga
<SalvatoreGiulian> nessuno?
<SalvatoreGiulian> XD
<[1]ichi> sera a tutti
<[1]ichi> ciao sanova, ciao [Enrico]
<[1]ichi> allora, ho un problema
<[1]ichi> ho voluto installarmi sul netbook Ubuntu 9.10 minimal... su una schedina sd ho uno script che installa tutto quello che avevo prima, ovvero: openbox, scite, la suite aircrack e tutti i programmi che utilizzavo
<[1]ichi> ora... ovviamente non funziona il wifi, credo xkè non ci sono ancora i drivers.. il problema principale è che non mi vede la schedina sd
<[1]ichi> come si fa a installare, su una versione minimale di ubuntu, tutto quel che serve per far funzionare il netbook?
<[1]ichi> intendo i vari drivers per rilevare prese usb, schedine e scheda di rete
<SalvatoreGiulian> aspetta che leggo e provo a risponderti
<SalvatoreGiulian> :D
<[1]ichi> ghgh ok grazie
<SalvatoreGiulian> io sposterei la roba dall'sd ad una usb
<SalvatoreGiulian> che in genere so riconosciute
<[1]ichi> uhm
<[1]ichi> io ho notato
<[1]ichi> che quando avevo ubuntu 9.10 normale, con Gnome, se inserivo una chiavetta usb e da terminale scrivevo "cd /media/..." mi dava dei risultati
<[1]ichi> ma su questa minimale non rileva niente, sia che inserisco una chiavetta usb sia che inserisco una sd
<[1]ichi> nn rileva nulla in "media"
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-20
<[1]ichi> ora.. dato che questo netbook mi serve da usare in università e mi servirebbe abbastanza alla svelta
<[1]ichi> se mi dici che si può fare ma ci vuole un sacco di tempo per farlo, piutttosto installo qualcos'altro
<[1]ichi> se invece è una cosa risolvibile con uno o due comandi del tipo "sudo apt-get install ........" e poi si installa tutto lui, allora bon
<[1]ichi> XD
<SalvatoreGiulian> io non ho mai usato quella minimale e a dire il vero non ti saprei dire
<SalvatoreGiulian> XD
<[1]ichi> ok dai nulla, grazie lo stesso
<[1]ichi> proverò xubuntu... sto netbook ha 8gb di disco fisso, nn posso usare roba troppo pesante purtroppo -_-
<paganini> come faccio a sapere dove mi ha installato un file.sh,grazie
<crow> QUALCUNO PAQRLA ITALIANO
<Guest66652> ciao
<Guest66652> qualcuno parla italiano
<Guest66652> speek italian pleas?
<yvesBsAs> tutti parlimo italiano, qui :D
<yvesBsAs> tardi...
<raven> meno male ahaha
<raven> ehm sono nuovo nell'usare ubuntu peor' lo adoro
<yvesBsAs> è il canale italiano di supporto, esponi il problema, buona sera
<raven> ho un acer aspire 4935g
<raven> e questo modello ha dei tasti touch per il volume
<raven> mi sembra che la parte multimediale si chiami launch manager dritek
<raven> e quando installo ubuntu questo non funziona come la tastiera
<yvesBsAs> solo volume o anche toni (tipo equalizzatore)?
<raven> perche' per winzozz acer ha messo i ldrive..
<raven> ha una striscia luminosa che passando i ldito aumenta e diminuisce il volume
<raven> e anche tasti tipo play rewind ecc sono touch
<yvesBsAs> ok, è un sensore tattile, tipo toushscreen, giusto?
<raven> si
<yvesBsAs> prima volta che sento di tale diavoleria, ma proviamoci :D
<raven> si sono i gemstone di acer design bmw
<yvesBsAs> sei su quel portatile, ora?
<raven> si
<raven> al momento in dualboot con win7
<yvesBsAs> ok, ascolta, ti faccio dare alcuni comandi da terminale, quello che vedrai apparire lo copi ed incolli sul sito
<yvesBsAs> !paste | raven
<ubot-it> raven: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> ma sei con Ubuntu o Seven,ora?
<raven> seven misa' che devo tornare con ubuntu vero^
<yvesBsAs> si, dovrai dare i comandi di li, la tastiera / mouse funzionano, a parte i tasti multimediali?
<raven> si
<yvesBsAs> ok, riavvia, ti aspetto
<raven> perfetto ^^ grazie
<raven> oh
<raven> qualche problema ma eccomi
<yvesBsAs> ok, ci sono
<raven> :)
<yvesBsAs> allora, il sito è questo
<raven> ti seguo
<yvesBsAs> spetta, hai aggiornato completamente dopo installazione?
<raven> si
<yvesBsAs> dai prima
<raven> ora pero' noto che m idice
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get update
<yvesBsAs> e poi dai
<raven> alcuni aggiornamenti
<raven> 4
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<raven> li faccio prima?
<yvesBsAs> si, accettali
<raven> attimo :)
<raven> ok l ista scaricando
<raven> spero non sia il kernel se no mi riavvia
<raven> ehehe ormai conosco ubuntu un po'
<yvesBsAs> una cosa importante, in caso di aggiornamenti o installazioni programmi, anche se sembra che sia imppallato (non risponde) non spegnere, rischia di bloccarsi tutto
<raven> si
<raven> io ti diro
<raven> usavo windows
<raven> pero' m isentivo prigioniero di un sistema non mio
<raven> cio'e lo paghi ti senti controllato
<raven> come matrix ahaha
<raven> invece fra le tante distro provate
<raven> e' formidabile ubuntu
<raven> mi dicevano che non aveva le cose di win
<yvesBsAs> ubuntu (o gnu linux, in generale) è molto diverso, non solo come filosofia, ma come interazione utente macchina, qui sei tu che comandi, se dai un comando errato (..disastroso) lui si suicida, e senza fiatare
<raven> invece ho trovato tutti i programmi
<raven> sono un chitarrista e tuxguitar e' stupendo
<yvesBsAs> si, ci sono (circa) 20.000 pacchetti, di questi credo che ci siano 5000 programmi o giù di li
<raven> rhm mi sta scaricando e istallando gli aggiornamenti yves anche un nuovo driver nvidia
<raven> sto lasciando fare
<yvesBsAs> e questo direttamente dal gestore software, il resto si compila se necessario
<yvesBsAs> ok, non riavviare alla fine che vediamo se non ha fatto un tranello
<raven> poi una cosa che trovo stupenda e' unity
<raven> la nuova interfaccia
<yvesBsAs> che dimensione hai di schermo?
<raven> 1366x768 14 pollici
<raven> 16:9
<raven> a led
<yvesBsAs> è già grande, non ho provato Unity, sono su Lucid ancora
<raven> ma e' incredibile
<raven> volevo provare
<raven> dicevo ora chissa che devo fare
<raven> il primo lo istallai da comando tramite il forum
<raven> poi unity dopo lo hanno messo in ubuntu software center
<yvesBsAs> è tutto, o quasi, automatizzato, quindi in pratica l'utente deve solo decidere se e cosa fare/installare
<raven> si poi firefox
<raven> i flash player java
<raven> tutto da solo
<raven> in windows passi mezza giornata ad istallare driver..
<yvesBsAs> non è la stessa cosa, ne meglio, ne peggio, completamente diverso
<yvesBsAs> come comparare un automobile ed una moto
<raven> ti posso chiedere una cosa? ma bsd e' simile a gnulix?
<raven> non l'ho mai provato
<raven> un amico usa pcbsd
<raven> pero' a prima vista mi sembra difficile
<raven> molto da server
<yvesBsAs> sinceramente mai provata, ma se non sbagli, anche se ha una parentela, ho sentito che ha differenze notevoli, a livello gestione
<raven> si sembra ne vada matta la nasa ahaha
<raven> hanno messo netbsd sulla stazione internazionale
<yvesBsAs> sono sistemi di nicchia
<raven> ma li poi li fanno  amodo loro
<yvesBsAs> nella pratica usano più che altro un kernel, poi gli cuciono sopra cosa loro necessitano
<raven> si ho letto qualcosa tipo che bsd e' unix invece gnu/linux non e' unix loro probabilmente cercavano qualcosa di molto vicino allo unix di at&t
<yvesBsAs> molti applicativi industriali e anche automobilistici fanno la stessa cosa, "Linux" è il kernel, GNU il software, ivi compresa l'interfaccia grafica
<raven> mentre finisce aggiornamento volevo chiederti come mai bsd come linux permettono che nascano distro commerciali come red hat
<raven> cioe' la licenza gnu ancora peggio bsd da cui microsoft ha copiato alcune parti di codice per windows lo permettono?
<raven> scusa non gnu licenza gpl
<yvesBsAs> se tu vuoi, e nessuna licenza te lo impedisce, prendi un software GNU, lo studi a fondo, lo migliori se lo ritieni necessario e lo vendi
<yvesBsAs> è "diverso", è "un altro mondo", appunto
<raven> pero' non so mi sentirei come un oche ruba un qualcosa di nato libero e lo ingabbia..
<yvesBsAs> free non come "gratis", ma come "libero"
<yvesBsAs> no, diffondi il sapere, non rubi nulla
<raven> si^^ l'ho imparato da ubuntu la differenza
<raven> ah no dicevo vendendo
<raven> prendere gnu libero farlo a modo mio e vendere l'so
<raven> mi fa brutto
<yvesBsAs> quel software avrà sempre la dicitura di chi lo ha creato, ma tu lo puoi usare e stra usare
<raven> ok fatto
<raven> ehm dice riavviare ma non riavvio?
<yvesBsAs> lo puoi anche vendere, o creare un pacchetto vendita + supporto (cosa abbastanza comune)
<yvesBsAs> spetta, ora dai questi comandi
<raven> si
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers$(uname -r) gcc
<raven> fatto
<yvesBsAs> forse non servono, ma con le nvidia/ati non mi fido
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando ha installato
<raven> Impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto tramite l'espressione regolare "linux-headers2.6.35-22-generic"
<raven> dice questo
<raven> da ignorante mica ha aggiornato i lkernel?
<yvesBsAs> ghgh
<yvesBsAs> errore mio
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) gcc
<yvesBsAs> mancava un trattino
<raven> mi chiede si
<raven> e dico si
<yvesBsAs> si
<raven> ecco ha fatto^^
<yvesBsAs> sono gli strumenti basici di compilazione
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install -f
<raven> fatto
<yvesBsAs> vedrai una stringa che dice tot da aggiornare, tot da rimuovere, ecc
<yvesBsAs> sono tutti a 0?
<raven> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<yvesBsAs> perfetto, ora riavvia, e nel mentre fai il consueto rito woodoo :P
<raven__> eccomi
<raven__> ahaha
<raven__> stavolta una scheggia
<yvesBsAs> si, deve essersi compilato a dovere
<yvesBsAs> dai nel terminale
<raven__> si
<yvesBsAs> glxinfo | grep render
<yvesBsAs> vedi se dice yes
<yvesBsAs> dovresti avere gli nvidia proprietari, penso
<raven__> si
<raven__> Il programma "glxinfo" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install mesa-util
<yvesBsAs> obbedisci tacito:
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install mesa-util
<yvesBsAs> :P
<raven__> gli diamo si
<raven__> e vai bello
<raven__> eheheh
<raven__> oookk
<raven__> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> glxinfo | grep render
<raven__> direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9300M GS/PCI/SSE2     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image,      GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info,
<yvesBsAs> si, bella bestiola, è gestita e sembra anche bene
<raven__> ^^
<raven__> nexuiz da sballo
<yvesBsAs> ora i comandi che ti faccio dare copi ed incolli il contenuto sul sito
<raven__> si
<yvesBsAs> !paste ! raven__
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ! raven__'
<yvesBsAs> !paste | raven__
<ubot-it> raven__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> una volta dato l'ok, mi passi giusto il link alla pagina,l'url
<yvesBsAs> primo comando
<yvesBsAs> lspci
<raven__> asp mi perdo
<raven__> ho aperto la pagina
<raven__> ubuntu pastebin
<yvesBsAs> ok, copia cosa dice il terminale nella pagina
<yvesBsAs> poi metti il tuo nick, e dai ok, la pagina si ricarica, mi passi l'indirizzo
<yvesBsAs> serve a non intasare il canale con post enormi, in pratica
<raven__> si
<raven__> ehm ho dato il nik
<raven__> poi sottosintax dice
<raven__> text only
<yvesBsAs> lascia tutto invariato, in basso, vedi il tasto per inviare?
<yvesBsAs> pigia lui e aspetta
<raven__> si
<raven__> ha ricaricato e' uguale la pagina
<yvesBsAs> si, ma il link nella barra degli indirizzi è diverso, mi serve quello
<raven__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<yvesBsAs> no, deve apparire tipo http://paste.ubuntu.com/156636/
<raven__> ci riprovo
<raven__> dunque metto il nik
<raven__> e poi pigio paste
<yvesBsAs> aspetta, più facile
<yvesBsAs> installa questo
<raven__> si
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando ci sei
<raven__> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora dai nel terminale
<yvesBsAs> lspci | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yvesBsAs> ti metterà un indirizzo, pastalo qui
<raven__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556050/
<raven__> devo andare sul sito?
<yvesBsAs> se vuoi vedere il risultato si, cosi capisci cosa ti faccio eseguire, la tua scheda audio è
<yvesBsAs> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<yvesBsAs> ora vediamo se riesco a beccare la diavoleria
<yvesBsAs> dai questo
<yvesBsAs> sudo lshw | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yvesBsAs> metti la password e aspetta che termini
<raven__> e' una realtek
<yvesBsAs> quasi tutte lo sono, oramai
<raven__> ehehe si
<yvesBsAs> comunque mica vanno male
<raven__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556051/
<raven__> con l'alsa una meraviglia
<yvesBsAs> hai installato a partire da Windows (con Wubi)?
<raven__> si
<raven__> perche' avevo il problema dell'aud
<raven__> audio
<raven__> cioe' non controll oil volume da ubuntu
<raven__> solo usando l'alsa
<yvesBsAs> ok, attenzione ad una cosa, un aggiornamento bootloader di windows potrebbe levarti grub, se succede non disperare, si recupera, ma non pasticciare troppo
<raven__> certo
<raven__> ma una volta dati i comandi
<yvesBsAs> ora vediamo questo, vai in alto a destra, il controllo del volume
<raven__> se risolvo lo installo da zero
<raven__> e windows va in pensione ahaha
<yvesBsAs> click su di lui e poi prendi preferenze audio
<raven__> si fatto
<yvesBsAs> in hardware, sotto in basso, cosa puoi scegliere? è un menu a tendina
<raven__> spento
<raven__> analog stereo
<raven__> input
<raven__> cioe' analog stereo input
<yvesBsAs> si, ok, allora lo ha visto
<raven__> poi digital stereo output
<yvesBsAs> cosa c'era selezionato ora?
<raven__> analog stereo duplex
<yvesBsAs> seleziona analog stereo output
<raven__> fatto
<raven__> ah ti volevo dire
<yvesBsAs> in uscita, vedi se c' selezionato analog output
<raven__> sotto la barra che passi i ldito e si illumina gradualmente dal meno al piu' in base al volume
<raven__> c'e' il disegno dell'altoparlante
<raven__> peril muto
<raven__> se tocco
<raven__> mette e toglie audio
<raven__> invece la barretta che controlla i llivello nada
<yvesBsAs> quindi sente l'interruttore, buon segno
<yvesBsAs> sulla linguetta uscita, vedi se c' selezionato analog output
<raven__> c'era analog speakers
<raven__> metto output?
<yvesBsAs> si, speakers sono le cuffie, normalmente
<raven__> fatto
<yvesBsAs> spetta che cerco l'altro, mai mi ricordo dove lo ficcano :(
<raven__> certo^^
<yvesBsAs> meno complicato, dai da terminale
<yvesBsAs> pavucontrol
<yvesBsAs> si apre un pannello, non chiudere il terminale
<raven__> lo devo istallare
<raven__> pavucontrol
<yvesBsAs> ok, installalo
<raven__> eccolo ^^
<yvesBsAs> ok, in uscite, controlla sia su analog output
<raven__> si
<yvesBsAs> e in configurazione su analog stereo output
<raven__> si perfetto
<yvesBsAs> ok, sin li ci siamo, ora chiudi la finestrella del controllo volume
<raven__> fatto
<yvesBsAs> vai in siste,a -> preferenze -> selettore di sistemi multimediali
<raven__> non c'e'
<yvesBsAs> sulla scheda audio, in plugin, cosa c'è?
<yvesBsAs> O_o? ok, spetta
<yvesBsAs> da terminale dai    gstreamer-properties
<raven__> dici la tastiera?
<yvesBsAs> no, è scritto come ti ho detto
<raven__> ah eccolo
<yvesBsAs> sulla scheda audio, in plugin, cosa c'è?
<raven__> pero' non ho l'icona in preferenze
<raven__> eheeh
<raven__> rilevamento automatico
<yvesBsAs> dopo la mettiamo, son le piccole cose che mi fanno incazzare, avolte...
<yvesBsAs> ok, quindi, in teoria, siamo ok, ora chiudilo e da terminale dai
<yvesBsAs> groups
<yvesBsAs> pasta cosa esce
<raven__> dean adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<yvesBsAs> ok, manca pulse, spetta
<raven__> e pulse chi e' hhi
<raven__> azz bel nome pero'
<raven__> la gatta mi ha fatto un gattino nero
<raven__> lo chiamero' pulse
<raven__> ahahaha
<raven__> forte no?
<yvesBsAs> si, e cade a fagiolo, pulse è un incubo, a volte..
<yvesBsAs> qual'è il nome utente che usi?
<raven__> pensa che son due l'altro l'ho chiamato tux ahaha
<raven__> dean
<raven__> come la mia chitarra
<raven__> comunque sei gentilissimo
<yvesBsAs> dai nel terminale questi comandi
<yvesBsAs> sudo gpasswd -a dean pulse
<raven__> e hai una pazienza da demone
<yvesBsAs> sudo gpasswd -a dean pulse-access
<raven__> che significa immensa
<raven__> Adding user dean to group pulse-access
<yvesBsAs> si, normale
<yvesBsAs> sudo gpasswd -a dean video
<yvesBsAs> sudo gpasswd -a dean fuse
<raven__> ^^ eheh non per me devo imparare a parlare l'ubuntese
<yvesBsAs> sudo gpasswd -a dean cdrom
<raven__> si
<raven__> messaggi uguali
<yvesBsAs> sudo gpasswd -a dean audio
<raven__> Adding user dean to group audio
<yvesBsAs> si, normale, in pratica abbiamo aggiunto il tuo utente a questi gruppi, Linux è molto preciso nella gestione dei permessi, se non sei nel gruppo non potrai usare una certa cosa che gli appartiene
<raven__> ^^
<raven__> wow avevo intuito
<raven__> sono licenze
<raven__> detto in ignorantese
<yvesBsAs> ora riavvia, deve ricaricare il tutto per essere validato
<raven__> si
<yvesBsAs> si, esatto
<raven__> torno subito
<raven__> ok
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora dai questo comando:
<yvesBsAs> tail /var/log/messages
<yvesBsAs> ti appaiono una serie di stringhe, poco importa
<raven__> si
<yvesBsAs> con lui aperto prova a salire e scendere il volume, e prova il mute/non mute
<raven__> un bel po
<yvesBsAs> vedi se scrive dei messaggi supplementari
<yvesBsAs> no, spetta
<raven__> niente...
<yvesBsAs> sbagliato io
<raven__> non importa
<raven__> sei u ngenio comunque ^
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/messages
<raven__> si
<raven__> le righe cambiano
<raven__> aumentano
<yvesBsAs> ok, è quello che speravo, manipola un pò che se ne generino diverse, quindi dai Ctrl + C per fermarlo, e fettimi cosa esce sul sito di prima, qui non te lo posso far fare in automatico
<yvesBsAs> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<raven__> Jan 20 05:10:01 ubuntu kernel: [  345.048175] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e077 <keycode>' to make it known.
<raven__> ehm
<raven__> metto la password
<raven__> faccio paste
<yvesBsAs> LOOL! mal di pancia in arrivo, non riconosce i tasti
<yvesBsAs> no, perchè?
<raven__> infatti e' strano
<raven__> il mute poi si..
<raven__> la acer
<raven__> a saperlo prendevo un asus ehehe
<yvesBsAs> in "content" incolli cosa c'è nel terminale
<yvesBsAs> poi metti il tuo nick
<raven__> ah si
<yvesBsAs> ed infine pigi su paste!
<yvesBsAs> ora, in alto, il url avrà una serie di numeri al fondo, serve quello intero
<raven__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556061/
<raven__> ora so usare pastebin
<raven__> ehehe wow
<yvesBsAs> ghgh
<raven__> era cosi semplice -.-
<raven__> che figura -.-
<raven__> mi nasocndo dietro al pinguino ...
<raven__> perdonami lisu torvald
<raven__> eheh
<raven__> linus
<yvesBsAs> nessuno nasce imparato, credimi :P
<yvesBsAs> ora nel terminale dai questo comando
<raven__> pero' il paste e' tosto ahaha
<raven__> si
<yvesBsAs> xev
<raven__> ma
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se apre una finestrella
<raven__> e' diverso i lterminale
<raven__> manca dean
<yvesBsAs> come?
<raven__> devo chiuderlo e riaprirlo?
<yvesBsAs> haa, no
<yvesBsAs> dai la combinazione tasti
<raven__> ean@ubuntu:~$
<yvesBsAs> ctrl + c
<raven__> questo non c'e'
<raven__> ahaha
<raven__> ma guarda
<yvesBsAs> tornato?
<yvesBsAs> :P
<raven__> ctrl e c
<raven__> si
<yvesBsAs> dai ora
<yvesBsAs> xev
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se apre una finestrella
<raven__> si col quadrato stile test directx
<raven__> w opengl e sottoscrivo
<yvesBsAs> perfetto, ora scorri il dito sul sensore del volume, vedi se sul terminale noti linee che si generano
<raven__> FocusOut event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x4600001,     mode NotifyNormal, detail NotifyNonlinea
<raven__> e alòtre prima diverse
<raven__> ma altre no
<yvesBsAs> ma si generano mentre scorri il dito?
<raven__> quando tocco dico
<raven__> no no
<yvesBsAs> qullo indica qualsiasi impulso sulla tastiera/mouse
<raven__> domanda ma bastava che acer faceva il driver per linux?
<yvesBsAs> non toccare nulla altro, solo scorri il dito sul volume
<raven__> no niente
<raven__> non fa le righe in piu come prima
<yvesBsAs> ok, amen, non son gestite, dai ctrl + c per chiudere
<raven__> si
<yvesBsAs> i tasti F11 ed F12 hanno funzioni aggiuntive?
<raven__> non ti era mai cpaitato un acer cosi'?
<yvesBsAs> raven__, non ti preoccupare, alcuni son messi molto peggio
<raven__> cioe' se premo f11 e f12
<raven__> col terminale in primo piano?
<yvesBsAs> i tasti funzione, molte volte, hanno due funzioni, se lo pigi da solo o assieme al tasto "FN" (Funzione)
<raven__> si
<raven__> duqnue
<yvesBsAs> ma F11 e F12 normalmente son liberi
<raven__> f11 blocknum
<raven__> e f12 block scorr
<yvesBsAs> ok, dovrebbe andare
<raven__> col tasto fn
<yvesBsAs> ora aspetta
<raven__> si certo
<yvesBsAs> apri il menu sistema -> preferenze -> scorciatoie tastiera
<raven__> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ok, nelle prime voci dovrebbe esserci audio
<raven__> si
<yvesBsAs> cerca abbassa volume e selezionalo
<raven__> si
<yvesBsAs> a destra dice "nuova scorciatoia"
<yvesBsAs> ora dai i tasti
<yvesBsAs> ctrl + F11
<raven__> si
<raven__> ehm
<yvesBsAs> ora su alza volume
<raven__> per proseguire mi dai un sec
<raven__> ho un urgenza
<raven__> ci mtto u nsec
<yvesBsAs> ok, vai
<raven__> grazie^^
<yvesBsAs> mica voglio una vescica esplosa sulla coscenza, io :XD
<raven__> come sono libero e felice
<raven__> sembro na farfalla
<yvesBsAs> gh
<yvesBsAs> ora su alza volume
<yvesBsAs> e la combinazione dei tasti dai
<yvesBsAs> ctrl + F12
<raven__> allora
<raven__> abbassa volume ctrl f11
<raven__> alza volume ctrl f12
<yvesBsAs> si
<yvesBsAs> esatto
<raven__> e ora provo
<raven__> si con i tasti funziona^^
<yvesBsAs> spetta, chiudi tutto, quindi fai logout e rifai il login, non + necessario riavviare
<yvesBsAs> bisogna essere sicuri che li mantenga
<raven__> cioe' cambia utente?
<yvesBsAs> non hai log out?
<raven__> li ho in italiano
<raven__> ^^
<yvesBsAs> chiudi sessione
<raven__> si
<yvesBsAs> ok, poi rifai login
<raven> vediamo
<raven> si li tiene
<yvesBsAs> ok, perfetto
<raven> ^^ grazie
<raven> davvero
<raven> in pratica non avevo controlli iretti del volume
<raven> un esempio
<raven> col tasto funzione
<yvesBsAs> no, questo è un mio piccolo contributo gratuito che mi permette di ripagare chi ha programmato tutto questo ambaradam gratuitamente
<raven> su page up e page down c'e' play e stop come i touch
<yvesBsAs> in pratica il kernel non ha ancora il driver del tuo controllo del volume
<raven> e l'illiminazione dell oschermo sulle freccette funziona perfettamente
<yvesBsAs> infatti non dava messaggi, inutile perderci tempo se lui non lo vede
<raven> ma sul volume la acer non ha mezsso alternative sui tasti
<raven> ma in pratica bastava che acer forniva il driver?
<yvesBsAs> le alternative, su questo sistema, sono cose abbastanza semplici da trovare, se il sistema riconosce la periferica
<raven> fanno pena alla acer..
<raven> rimborsano windows
<yvesBsAs> no, la acer non è colpevole in questo
<raven> e non danno fdriver
<raven> er altri so
<yvesBsAs> probabilmente è un hardware molto recente ed il suo driver non è ancora incluso
<raven> ti diro'
<raven> nell'assistenza
<raven> i drive repr windows risalgono alla fine del 2009
<yvesBsAs> si, ma non solo loro, credimi
<raven> ma c'e' speranza che linux integri questi dispositivi
<raven> anche se non sono molto popolari?
<yvesBsAs> i driver hardware vengono aggiornati se necessario, e se conviene (a loro) sui sistemi windows
<yvesBsAs> si, se la cosa si diffonde sarà molto probabile
<raven> ehheh si infatti i famosi driver wddm di windows
<yvesBsAs> in realtà non ci sono 50 mila fabbricanti diversi di quel tipo di controllo, una volta diffuso si faranno i vari test e li inglobano
<raven> assomiglia tanto a un tentativo di microsoft di assomigliare a linux nel dare driver in update
<yvesBsAs> solo alcuni, molti manco li passano a lui, li devi scaricare sui siti rispettivi
<raven> ho anche un pc mac alla apple sono peggio di microsoft
<raven> i kext
<raven> se li tengono stretti come oro
<yvesBsAs> su Linux ci sono tutti nel kernel, alcuni mancano, amen, ma son già una enormità
<raven> ma infatti
<raven> 6 minuti
<raven> installi un so completo
<raven> ah volevo chiederti
<raven> ho una epson
<yvesBsAs> poi una differenza abissale, installi Windows, installi un so e qualche tools, installi Ubuntu e ti ritrovi una marea di applicativi belle e pronti
<raven> i driver vanno benissimo
<yvesBsAs> queste sono le differenze
<raven> pero'
<raven> il livello inchiostro
<raven> nei driver winzozz
<raven> lo rileva
<raven> ma il cups no
<raven> c'e' un applicativo'?
<raven> e' una stylus 7400dx
<yvesBsAs> non so la tua in particolare, ma sulle mie (una Canon 930c ed una HP 7260) manco ho perso tempo a cercare come farglielo vedere :P
<raven> ehehe
<yvesBsAs> se non stampa è finito, cambio cartuccia e via :D
<raven> no e' che
<raven> quando una cartuccia finisce
<raven> sono 4
<raven> non fa usare le altre
<raven> se non cambi quella
<yvesBsAs> spetta che vedo una cosa
<raven> e la spia sulla stampante indica cartuccia finita ma non quale
<raven> e le cartucce non sono trasparenti
<raven> aime'
<yvesBsAs> raven, non prometto nulla, ma prova ad installare questo:
<raven> si
<raven> almeno provo
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install escputil
<yvesBsAs> da cosa dice la descrizione è lui
<yvesBsAs> escputil is a utility to clean and align the heads of Epson Stylus printers.  It can also check the current ink levels in the printer.
<raven> si
<raven> in passato ho provato mtink
<raven> ma niente non andava
<yvesBsAs> si è installato?
<raven> si
<raven> quindi poi per avviarlo?
<yvesBsAs> penso tu lo debba mettere in avvio automatico, comunque ora dai i tasti
<yvesBsAs> alt + F2
<yvesBsAs> e dentro ci metti escputil
<yvesBsAs> e dai invio. penso sia un qalche cosa nella barra di stato
<yvesBsAs> *qualche
<raven> si
<raven> infatti
<raven> e funziona ahahah
<raven> qua il 5
<raven> ecco i livelli
<yvesBsAs> ok, oggi è il tuo giorno fortunato, gioca al lotto :P
<raven> ahaha infatti
<raven> e' destino
<raven> ubuntu
<raven> il mio coniglio cornuto
<raven> ahahaha
<yvesBsAs> ora apri sistema -> preferenze -> applicazioni di avvio
<yvesBsAs> tasto aggiungi
<yvesBsAs> e in comando metti
<yvesBsAs> escputil
<raven> si
<yvesBsAs> in descrizione cosa vuoi, metti cosa ti ricordi la funzione
<yvesBsAs> (cioè in nome e commento)
<raven> certo
<raven> un ultima cosa
<yvesBsAs> dimmi
<raven> per i divx
<raven> vabeh che e' meglio fare xvid
<raven> e' buono avidemux?
<raven> lo usavo in windows
<raven> vedo che c'e' anche per linux
<yvesBsAs> mica troppo, ma per rippare o per creare un filmato tuo?
<raven> per rippare
<raven> io usavo nero
<yvesBsAs> e allora metti dvdrip
<raven> quindi dvd rip
<raven> bene
<raven> grazie
<raven> di cuore
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install dvdrip dvdrip-utils
<raven> ah si
<yvesBsAs> di nulla, fra qualche tempo magari sarai tu ad aiutare altri :D
<raven> si
<raven> lo spero
<yvesBsAs> ma ci son altri, uno feroce è handbrake
<raven> ahaha
<raven> un guru
<yvesBsAs> ma sul mio mi ha fatto prendere un infarto
<raven> eheeh
<yvesBsAs> mi ha spedito il dual cora a 90 gradi O_O
<raven> azz
<raven> da fare le uova
<yvesBsAs> ecco, le mie, quasi :(
<raven> pero' quando su ubuntu istallai doom
<raven> mamma mia
<raven> da brivido
<raven> nel dvd
<raven> c'era gia i lfile sh
<raven> nativo
<yvesBsAs> sui giochi è un pò particolare, la grafica è molto sollecitata
<raven> ora con le opengl 4
<raven> non abbiamo niente d ainvidiare a winzozz
<raven> anzi
<yvesBsAs> e quindi la scheda video è tutto, ma sul rip la cpu è la sola che conta, e a seconda del programma la sfrutta bene o no
<raven> ma
<raven> cuda
<raven> su ubuntu
<raven> viene usata
<raven> la gpu nell'encoding
<yvesBsAs> boo, io ho xp su virtualbox, ogni tanto lo avvio per masochismo puro :D
<raven> ahahaha
<raven> le ho provate tutte
<raven> fedora
<yvesBsAs> paura che si ossidi il disco virtuale :P)
<raven> suse
<raven> carino i lcamaleonte ahah
<raven> mepis magnifico col sistema dei pacchetti
<yvesBsAs> opensuse mi piaceva, è pesante, ma nulla da eccepire sulle qualità e finizioni
<raven> il piu pesante sabayon
<yvesBsAs> Yast2 è il top dei top, nessuno ha n pannello di controllo equivalente
<raven> ma ho fatto il monello
<raven> sulla ps3
<raven> c'ho messo yellow dog
<raven> ahahaha
<yvesBsAs> non è un firewall quello?
<raven> alla faccia della sony
<raven> e' una distro
<raven> pensa
<yvesBsAs> mai sentita
<raven> la ps3 coi cell
<raven> ha 2.7 teraflop
<raven> metti un linux
<raven> e ci metti pochissimo a fare un rip
<yvesBsAs> haa, basata su CentOS, no mai avvicinato, provato fedora e non mi ha convinto
<raven> ma tanto arrivero a metterci ubuntu
<raven> una ps3 e ubuntu su 2.7 teraflop
<raven> butteor' via il pc portatile
<raven> ahahahha
<raven> poi nonsi danneggia
<raven> ha una aprtizione la ps3
<raven> per mettere un so
<raven> accanto al suo
<raven> una novita' invece
<raven> e' che faranno debian con kernel bsd
<yvesBsAs> la ps3 so che è un piccolo mostro, in potenza
<raven> uhm...
<raven> siinfatti
<raven> un processore cell con 8 core
<raven> e scheda grafica nvidia rsx
<raven> la ram a 3.2 ghz
<raven> sono 256 mb con un ampiezza di banda colossale
<yvesBsAs> si si, la usano per fare server da paura, le accoppiano, una cosa che sembra bricolage ma che va da paura
<raven> infatti niente emulatori da pc
<raven> i pc non ce la farebbero a far girar ei giochi
<raven> ahahah
<yvesBsAs> è cosa ho sempre detto, per giocare ci sono le console, i PC servono a ben altro
<raven> ma infatti
<yvesBsAs> anche a giocare, ma entro certi limiti
<raven> pensa
<raven> il miop piccol oportatile
<raven> questo
<yvesBsAs> spetta, passa sulla chat
<yvesBsAs>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti! un quesito: se faccio ps -ef , mi esce la lista del processi. La cosa strana però è che nella prima colonna l'utente root è scritto per esteso mentre per gli altri utenti mi esce l'uid e non lo username. E' scomodo e volevo correggerlo. Da cosa può dipendere? ho controllato il file passwd e group e l'uid degli utenti e i gruppi ci sono...
<glpiana> ola
<skiuma> hello there! I'm installing U10.10 on my eeepc900!
<glpiana> !english | skiuma
<ubot-it> skiuma: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<skiuma> scusate!
<glpiana> :)
<skiuma> trovo eccezionale questa nuova release, avevo lasciato ubuntu alla versione precedente perchè non riuscivo a connettermi con la chiavetta di 3, ora, provando la 10.10 da chiavetta non ho avuto problemi!!! speriamo che installandola sull'hard disk tutto funzioni!
<Odo> Giorno
<mlazzari2> 'giorno
<cristian> ciao a tutti
<cristian> ho un problema...
<cristian> voglio condividere una partizione del disco in rete ma se vado su opzioni di condivisione e la abilito, quando cerca di cambiare i permessi mi dice che è impossibile. La partizione è formattata in ntfs
<cristian> qualcuno sa perchè? sa come risolvere il problema?
<glpiana> cristian, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba?highlight=%28samba%29
<cristian> ho seguito la guida, samba era già installato, mancava solo smbfs... ma dà lo stesso problema... può essere un problema di filesystem della partizione? in effetti ho notato che non riesco nemmeno a cambiare i permessi manualmente...
<glpiana> cristian, come lo hai montato il disco?
<Nando> Buongiorno, sto installando ubuntu sul mi pc e vorrei che usasse solo 10 GiB di spazio cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> Nando, lo stai installando dentro a windows o a fianco?
<Nando> affianco
<Nando> ho riavviato il pc
<Nando> con il cd dentro
<glpiana> !installazione | Nando
<ubot-it> Nando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian> viene montato in automatico all'avvio del pc
<glpiana> Nando, segui la guida, è spiegato come effettuare il partizionamento manuale
<Nando> ok grazie
<Nando> adesso vedo, poi magari se non capisco qualche passaggio passo a chiedervi info
<glpiana> cristian, quindi non l'hai montato con smbmount
<cristian> no
<glpiana> cristian, allora per cortesia seguii la guida
<glpiana> *segui
<glpiana> cristian, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba?highlight=%28samba%29
<cristian> ma io non devo montare una condivisione da un altro server... voglio condividere una directory del mio pc
<glpiana> <cristian> voglio condividere una partizione del disco in rete
<glpiana> cristian, allora non ho capito cosa devi fare
<cristian> ok, forse non mi sono spiegato bene...
<cristian> voglio condividere una partizione del mio pc
<cristian> e vogli oche sia disponibile in rete
<snake_> buondì
<snake_> ragazzi ma...per fare una copia dell intero os,cioè programmi e via dicendo...devo usare lconezilla?
<snake_> clonezilla
<glpiana> !backup | snake_ guarda qui
<ubot-it> snake_ guarda qui: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<cristian> ?
<snake_> non backup....intendo spostare l os da un pc all altro
<cristian> credo comunque sia un problema di permessi in generale... su un filesystem ntfs
<glpiana> cristian, non ho idea. non ho ben capito cosa vuoi fare e a chi dovrebbe essere accessibile sto disco
<glpiana> snake_, e non è un backup?
<cristian> voglio condividere un disco presente sul mio pc
<glpiana> snake_, chiamalo come vuoi ma sempre di copia si tratta
<cristian> e voglio condividerlo in rete
<glpiana> cristian, con cosa? chi deve poterlo vedere e montare?
<glpiana> in rete a me non dice niente
<cristian> ad esempio, vorrei vederlo dal pc di casa
<glpiana> cristian, quindi il pc con sto disco dovrebbe afre da server cui ti colleghi col pc di casa?
<cristian> ma il problema che ci sta sotto secondo me alla fine è che non riesco a cambiare i permessi e il proprietario delle directory sul disco!
<snake_> ok
<cristian> sì...
<glpiana> cristian, e dal pc di casa riesci a vederlo ma ha i permessi sbagliati?
<cristian> non lo so, non ho ancora provato da casa...
<cristian> ho provato ad abilitare la condivisione dal pc "server", ma nel momento in cui tenta di cambiare i permessi mi dice che è impossibile
<cristian> ho aperto il terminale, ho guardato proprietario e permessi e ho visto che il proprietario è root, non solo del disco, ma anche delle directory al suo interno
<cristian> e non è possibile cambiarlo
<glpiana> boh, non so aiutarti
<Nando> salve sono sempre io :D, leggendo la guida sono entrato in ubuntu da cd, ho avviato gparted e adesso dovrei modificare la partizione di windows però non me la fa modificare
<Nando> come mai?
<Nando> c'è una chiave vicino al nome della partizione
<Nando> come si toglie la chiave?
<Nando> perchè penso sia quello il problema
<glpiana> Nando, hai effettuato la deframmentazione del disco di windows prima di iniziare a operare?
<Nando> no
<Nando> d'ho
<glpiana> windows è stato spento o lasciato in sospensione?
<glpiana> ecco allora fallo
<Nando> no la deframmentazione no!!! :D
<Nando> grazie
<Nando> scusa e che c'entra la chiave con la deframmentazione?
<glpiana> Nando, la chiave sarà una illustrazione per indicare che non si può accedere al disco immagino
<glpiana> Nando, ridimensionare un disco vuol dire accorciare lo spazio, operazione che può essere svolta se lo spazio è libero
<Nando> a giusto
<Nando> ma se sta tutto in disordine
<Nando> non lo può fare
<glpiana> esatto
<Nando> già che ci sono ti vorrei fare un'altra domanda veloce:sto installando ubuntu perchè mi serve un software che mi converta un file da mp4 ad avi; hai qualche programma da consigliarmi?
<glpiana> Nando, avidemux ad esempio, o winff
<Nando> ok li proverò
<Nando> a proposito di partizioni,avendo 2 Giga di ram mi servono 2 Giga di swap o meno?
<glpiana> Nando, ne basta anche uno solo. poi dipende. se sai già che userai tantissima ram falla di 2 giga, se pensi che userai la sospensione o l'ibernazione falla di 2 giga
<Nando> perchè in sospensione servono 2 giga?
<glpiana> Nando, non so se per l'ibernazione o per la sopsensione,ma in almeno uno dei casi la ram viene trascritta nell'area di swap
<Nando> a ecco
<Nando> :D
<Nando> creando la partizione mi fa scegliere tra vari tipi di ext; c'è ext3 ext4 quale scelgo? il 3?
<Castalia> 4>3
<glpiana> Nando, il pc è recente o datato?
<Nando> me lo so fatto assemblare un 7 8 mesi fa
<glpiana> Nando, scegli ext4
<Nando> grazie
<miki> ciao a tutti, sul mio netbook ho appena installato la versione di ubuntu netbook edition 10.10, ma all'avvio mi esce un messaggio di errore che mi dice che non posso avviare unity a causa dei driver, e mi rimanda subito all'interfaccia desktop, dato che vorrei l'interfaccia per netbook unity mi sapete dire come risolvere il problema?
<miki> grazie
<glpiana> miki, lo puoi fare solo su alcuni modelli. il fatto che ti rimbalzi già in partenza non è rassicurante al riguardo. che scheda video monta il tuo netbook? se non lo sai digita: lspci        in un terminale
<miki> la mia sk video penso sia integrata e sia una intel
<miki> che significa "monta il tuo netbook"? in definitiva dovrò accontentarmi di una interfaccia utente normale sul mio net? che senso ha fare una versione netbook se poi i netbook non riconoscono l'hw? avrei installato direttamente una versione netbook e avrei fatto prima no?
<glpiana> significa: "che scheda video c'è nel tuo netbook?"
<glpiana> miki, per il resto non so che dirti. io non posso farci proprio niente. da quel che leggo sta interfaccia netbook ha un senso e calza su molti netbook. ma non ne ho esperienza diretta
<glpiana> miki, eventualemtne fatti rimborsare i soldi che hai speso per comprare ubuntu netbook remix
<miki> capisco....non c'è nessuno che ha lo stesso problema in giro per il web ho provato a fare una ricerca....davvero paradossale, il mio net è comprato da un mese è un packart bell dot m, non una marca strana, penso che l'hw sia perfettamente riconosciuto dato che funziona tutto, sta interfaccia secondo me è nata male, cosa ci sarà di diverso a parte l'interfaccia tra la vers desk e questa? qualcuno lo sa?
<glpiana> miki, a parte l'interfaccia niente. i programmi son gli stessi, le versioni son le stesse. è solo una interfaccia. tutto lì
<glpiana> a me la cosa non pare così "paradossale", soprattutto dato che il netbook è particolarmente recente
<OverMe> miki, e poi se non ci fai vedere sto lspci sarà difficile aiutarti. il "forse" è una intel potrebbe non bastare
<glpiana> miki, il resto sono tutte chiacchiere e ti invito per queste a spostarti su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> miki, una domanda: perchè prima di installare non hai provato la live? avresti visto subito se andava o meno unity
<OverMe> miki, da terminale: lspci
<glpiana> miki, comunque mostraci l'output di lspci | grep -i vga
<OverMe> !paste | miki
<ubot-it> miki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<miki> ecco il mio paste dopo lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/556120/
<miki> se potete aiutari con questo fantomatico driver che ubuntu vuole per fare funzionare unity
<miki> vi ringrazio in anticipo
<glpiana> miki, scheda video intel, dovrebbe andare nativamnete il 3d. perchè non lo faccia non so dirtelo
<miki> devo dire che anche tra le scelte degli "effetti visivi" non mi da la possibilità di cambiare, è impostato su "nessuno" e non mi fa cambiare nulla dato che la finestra appere grigia e bloccata
<glpiana> miki, apri un temrinale e  digita: glxinfo  | grep render
<glpiana> miki, probabilmente ti chiederà di installare mesa-utils. fallo
<miki> sto facendo gli aggiornamenti finisco e lo installo
<miki> :)
<miki> glpiana: cos'è questo mesa utilis?
<miki> a che serve?
<glpiana> miki, un insieme di programmi, contiene glxinfo che serve per ottenere informazioni sull'accelerazione grafica
<miki> ok
<miki> appena finisco gli aggiornamenti installo tutto
<milanovest> ciao a tutti...
<milanovest> ubuntu 10.01 che gestore reti e' meglio installare su questo os?
<milanovest> quello di default perde spesso la rete o addirittura non si connette se il segnale e' un po basso
<milanovest> idee?
<OverMe> puoi provare wicd
<glpiana> milanovest, 10.01 non esiste. se intendi 10.10 lascia quello che c'è. se non vede la rete per segnale basso è un problema di driver probabilmente
<milanovest> gipiana: ho un driver propietario sata
<milanovest> dici che fa schifo?
<milanovest> unica alternativa e' B43 ma mi da errori nell installazione
<milanovest> comunque e' ubuntu 10.10 scusate
<glpiana> milanovest, sta non sata (non capivo :D )
<miki> glpiana: ok installato mesa utils che faccio ora?
<glpiana> milanovest, b43 da errore ma si può mettere a posto se vuoi vedere se va meglio
<milanovest> sono rimbambito sono appena rientrato dal lavoro:-)
<glpiana> miki, glxinfo | grep render        come ti ho detto sopra
<glpiana> milanovest, sei collegato o puoi collegarti via cavo ora?
<milanovest> posso in caso via cavo
<miki> direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fragment_program,
<miki> ecco
<glpiana> miki, collegalo allora
<miki> collego cosa?
<miki> che faccio?
<glpiana> miki, sembra la mia installazione su vbox
<glpiana> no scusa miki, collegalo allora era per milanovest
<miki> ah ok
<milanovest> ok collego
<glpiana> miki, vai sul gestore dei driver proprietari e leva STA
<glpiana> ancora cazzu
<glpiana> sorry miki
<filo1234> lol
<glpiana> milanovest,  vai sul gestore dei driver proprietari e leva STA
<milanovest> ok sono via cavo ora
<miki> glpiana: guidami che non so dov'è sto gestore dei driver
<glpiana> miki, non era per te il messaggio. mi son sbagliato
<miki> uffa..... glpiana che faccio, mi sai dire?
<glpiana> milanovest, leva dal gestore dei driver il driver sta, poi dimmi quando hai fatto e apri un temrinale
<glpiana> miki, no
<milanovest> glpiana: ok ci sono
<glpiana> milanovest, tolto STA?
<milanovest> no ora lo tolgo
<miki> glpiana:  grazie lo stesso dell'aiuto
<milanovest> glpiana : rimosso
<glpiana> milanovest, nel terminale scrivi: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<milanovest> pero mi dice che dovrei riavviare
<glpiana> milanovest, allora prima riavvia
<milanovest> ok arrivo
<glpiana> milanovest, però ho poco tempo, fai rapido
 * realnot hi guys
<milanovest> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> milanovest, nel terminale scrivi: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<milanovest> ok
<glpiana> milanovest, quando ha finito scrivi: tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<glpiana> milanovest, dopodichè scrivi: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<milanovest> ok
<glpiana> milanovest, poi dai un dpkg -l | grep b43
<glpiana> milanovest, che esce?
<milanovest> un attimo
<milanovest> dice
<milanovest> ii  b43-fwcutter                         1:013-2                                           Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<glpiana> milanovest, solo quello?
<milanovest> si
<glpiana> milanovest, allora digita: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<glpiana> milanovest, poi digita: sudo rmmod b43          ed infine sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> milanovest, dovrebbe andare. io torno più tardi
<glpiana> milanovest, se dovessi avere problemi chiedi qui. se non ottieni risposte aspettami
<glpiana> a dopo
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<milanovest> ok ciao a dopo ... ci sono gia problemi
<milanovest> RROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<Fale> ciao
<PiGreco26> ciao Fale
<Fale> da questa (http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-it) pagina sembra che vi occupiate anche di talk... Io sto organizzando un evento a Settala, MI e mi chiedevo se potesse venire qualcuno a parlare di ubuntu.. posso chiedere nella ml linkata nella stessa pagina?
<K99Brain> Fale, prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-promo
<Fale> K99Brain:  :) grazie
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<gian89> ciao ragazzi,qualcuno mi sa dire perchè con ubuntu vedo i film in streaming a tutto schermo a scatti?
<gian89> con winzoz non mi succedeva ...
<glpiana> gian89, perchè il plugin di flash per linux fa abbastanza schifo
<gian89> e quindi si può aggirare in qualche modo?
<PiGreco26> gian89 hai installato gnash per caso?
<gian89> no... almeno non che mi ricordi... cosa fa gnasj?
<glpiana> gian89, beh, una cosa si può fare. lasci il video in pausa che intento dovrebbe continuare a caricare i dati, ti piazzi nella directory /tmp e apri il video con un player, riproduttore di filmati o vlc ad esempio
<glpiana> gian89, gnash è un plugin alternativo a flash, ma non altrettanto maturo. poche cose girano a quanto pare
<PiGreco26> gian89 controlla se per caso lo hai installato e rimuovilo
<glpiana> gian89, comunque controlliamo cosa hai installato: digita in un terminale: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | gian89
<ubot-it> gian89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian89> ho solo flash... non sto nemmeno a scrivertelo in paste...
<gian89> ehehe
<glpiana> ok
<gian89> un'altra domanda
<glpiana> gian89, prova a fare come ti ho detto allora. posso dirti che va bene per i filmati di youtube, per altro non necessariamente
<gian89> con ubuntu internet mi sembra molto più lento...
<gian89> com'è possibile?
<gian89> non dovrebbe essere più veloce?
<glpiana> gian89, ben strana la cosa
<PiGreco26> gian89 che connessione hai?
<glpiana> gian89, sono impressioni o hai fatto delle prove di ping oppure qualche test della banda?
<gian89> alice 7 mega
<massimo18> -.-
<gian89> dunque il test della banda è uguale,però se apro le stesse pagine con winzoz o con ubuntu c'è una differenza sostanziale
<glpiana> gian89, stessi dns?
<gian89> stesso... e ubuntu è su un computer più nuovo di quello su cui è winzoz...
<PiGreco26> gian89 disabilita l'ipv6
<gian89> come si fa?
<glpiana> gian89, se il test ti da la stessa velocità il collega,mento va alla stessa velocità
<gian89> e ma perchè ci mette molto di più ad aprire pagine?
<gian89> o a caricare video?
<PiGreco26> gian89 con firefox?
<gian89> si... tutti e due firefox
<PiGreco26> gian89 disabilita ipv6
<PiGreco26> apri un terminale
<PiGreco26> e digita sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<PiGreco26> alla fine aggiungi:
<PiGreco26> net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1
<glpiana> PiGreco26, meglio gksu che sudo per le applicazioni grafiche
<PiGreco26> net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 1
<PiGreco26> net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 1
<gian89> a cosa serve ipv6? giusto per capire qualcosa..
<glpiana> gian89, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6
<PiGreco26> poi apri firefox e nella barra scrivi about:config
<roby_> mi aiutereste con un toshiba nb 200 ? dopo avere installato ubuntu non parte, si ferma e dice initramfs
<PiGreco26> cerca la chiave network.dns.disableIPv6
<PiGreco26> e imposta il valore da false a true
<PiGreco26> riavvia
<glpiana> roby_, dovresti provare a usare qualche opzione di boot
<roby_> cioè?
<glpiana> roby_, visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio?
<PiGreco26> roby_ prova a disattivare l'acpi
<gian89> ok... grazie mille!
<roby_> e come ?
<PiGreco26> gian89 di nulla
<glpiana> vabbè
<roby_> glpiana, come ?
<glpiana> roby_, è la risposta alla mia domanda?
<glpiana> visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio?
<glpiana> la risposta è: come?
<roby_> glpiana, mi da la schermata di grub, si avvia e poi si ferma dicendo initramfs
<massimo18> :)
<PiGreco26> massimo18 che te ridi? :D
<glpiana> roby_, ok, quando poi hai voglia di rispondere...
<gian89> roby_ il filesystem è andato. hai dati dentro?
<roby_> glpiana,  io vedo la schermata di grub che conta
<glpiana> roby_, oooooohhhhhhhhhh ce n'è voluto ma almeno ora lo sappiamo
<glpiana> roby_, ti piazzi sulla riga relativa al kernel che avvia di solito, premi il tasto "e"
<roby_> ok provo
<glpiana> roby_, ti piazzi nella riga che temrina con le parole quiet splash           e al loro posto scrivi acpi=off
<PiGreco26> gian89 hai riavviato?
<glpiana> roby_, poi premi ctrl+x e vedi se avvia correttamente
<roby_> glpiana, 1 attimo
<roby_> glpiana, devo cancellare tutta la riga ?
<roby_> linux /boot/vm..............?
<glpiana> roby_, no
<glpiana> roby_, leggi cosa ti ho scritto, non improvvisare
<roby_> glpiana, allora, cancello quiet splash e scrivo acpi=off ?
<glpiana> sì
<roby_> glpiana, come faccio uguale la tastiera mi sa che è americana ?
<glpiana> roby_, dovrebbe essere o il tasto del ? o il tasto di ì, prova con e senza shift
<roby_> glpiana, trovato era ì, ok adesso ctrl+x ?
<glpiana> roby_, sì, ma cotrnolla che sia giusto ctrl+x. c'è scritto sotto
<roby_> ctrl - x per riavviare
<roby_> ctrl-x
<glpiana> roby_, sì giusto ctrl+x
<roby_> ok, fatto
<glpiana> roby_, vedi se si ferma ancora
<roby_> è partito senza grafica
<roby_> do start x?
<glpiana> roby_, no
<glpiana> sei al login testuale?
<roby_> si, ho fatto il login
<roby_> ed ok
<roby_> però senza grafica
<roby_> glpiana, che faccio ?
<glpiana> roby_, tu hai solo installato per ora o hai anche aggiornato?
<roby_> ho aggiornato durante l'installazione credo
<glpiana> roby_, effettua il login intanto, dimmi quando sei entrato e no dare startx
<glpiana> *non
<roby_> glpiana, sono dentro
<glpiana> roby_, scrivi: sudo gdm stop
<roby_> failed to acquire org.gnome. FDisplayManager     colud not acquire name : bailing out , glpiana
<roby_> cìè una f in più Display
<glpiana> roby_, ps aux | grep gdm         risponde qualcosa?
<roby_> come faccio l'asta ?
<glpiana> roby_, scusa il comando voleva essere sudo service gdm stop
<roby_> glpiana,  gdm stop/waiting
<glpiana> roby_, ok, ora dai startx
<roby_> xinit : No such file or directory (errno 2) : unable to connect to x server,    No such process ( errno 3) : server error , glpiana
<glpiana> roby_, roby_ scrivi whoami
<glpiana> roby_, ti da il tuo utente?
<roby_> si
<roby_> fatto
<glpiana> roby_, aspetta un attimo
<roby_> ok
<glpiana> roby_, se dai sudo apt-get update        aggiorna gli archivi o non raggiunge i server?
<roby_> provo
<roby_> glpiana,  non dovrei abilitare i repo ?
<glpiana> roby_, non capisco
<roby_> no nulla, non è connesso
<roby_> lo connetto lan ?
<glpiana> scrivi sudo dhclient
<roby_> glpiana, , sta facendo
<roby_> connesso lan
<glpiana> roby_, di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<roby_> si sta scaricando
<glpiana> roby_, oki, quando temrina dai: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<roby_> ok
<glpiana> roby_, sta installando qualcosa?
<roby_> si, tanta roba
<glpiana> roby_, fabri fibra è tanta roba
<roby_> :-)
<roby_> non vedo più quanta , prima si vedeva
<glpiana> roby_, lascialo tranquillo che fa gli aggiornamenti
<roby_> si ma, mi è scomparso lo schermo non vedo nulla
<glpiana> quando termina dai un  sudo reboot e prova ad avviare normalmente
<glpiana> roby_, premi spazio
<roby_> ok
<roby_> funge lo schero, e poi riavvio
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> roby_, sempre che non ricevi errori
<roby_> glpiana, ti dico dopo
<roby_> speriamo di no
<roby_> glpiana,  ma nella live, l'audio mi funzionava in cuffia e non dagli altoparlanti, mi sono detto poi vedo le impostazioni, sai qualche cosa ?
<glpiana> roby_, no, vediamo dopo
<roby_> ok
<ceppo83> buonasera a tutti
<ceppo83> qualcuno mi puo aiutare? non riesco ad aggiornare il mio ubuntu
<enzotib> ceppo83, da terminale?
<ceppo83> mi dice;impossibile calcolare , nellavanzamento
<enzotib> ceppo83, che versione hai?
<ceppo83> 10.04
<enzotib> ceppo83, il sistema è aggiornato?
<ceppo83> si
<enzotib> ceppo83, tu vuoi avanzare alla 10.10?
<ceppo83> si mi piacerebbe
<enzotib> ceppo83, in un terminale: do-release-upgrade
<ceppo83> ora provo grazie
<enzotib> ceppo83, aspe'
<ceppo83> mi dice:No new release found
<enzotib> ceppo83, Sistema->Amministrazione->Gestore Pacchetti
<ceppo83> si
<enzotib> ceppo83, Impostazioni->Repository
<nicotano> salve
<enzotib> ceppo83, poi vai sul tab Aggiornamenti
<ceppo83> ci sono
<enzotib> ceppo83, in basso Avanzamento del Rilascio, com'è messo?
<ceppo83> solo rilasci con supporto esteso (LTS)
<enzotib> ceppo83, metti RIlasci normali
<enzotib> ceppo83, chiudi tutto
<ceppo83> fatto
<enzotib> ceppo83, ora Sistema->Amministrazione->Gestore Aggiornamenti
<enzotib> ceppo83, e clicca su Verifica
<ceppo83> fatto
<enzotib> ceppo83, ti propone l'aggiornamento ora?
<Sollecito> uso ubuntu 10.10 e ho 1 multifunzione stampante+scanner samsung clx3175fw , mi funziona via eth... come faccio a configurarla wifi?
<ceppo83> si mi dice esegui avanzamento
<enzotib> ceppo83, ok, vai
<ciunix> scusate chi puo aiutarmi a configurare uno squid con apache?
<enzotib> ciunix, non è argomento specifico di ubuntu
<ciunix> beh tutto gira su un mio ubuntu.. cmq ok a chi posso chiederlo?
<enzotib> ciunix, chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciunix> ok
<under> ciao
<ceppo83> mi appare il divieto quando fa il calcolo delle modifiche e impossibile calcolare l'avanzamento
<under> non so perché ma su linux faccio un pò fatica a leggere, devo strizzare un pò gli occhi, cosa che non avviene su windows. cosa può essere?
<ceppo83> E:Errore, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve ha generato delle interruzioni. Questo potrebbe essere causato da pacchetti bloccati.
<enzotib> ceppo83, hai modificato i repo? o installato pacchetti scaricati da internet?
<ceppo83> no
<glpiana> under, controlla su sistema preferenze monitor la frequenza di refresh dello schermo
<enzotib> ceppo83, sudo apt-get update, se ci sono errori posta su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | ceppo83
<ubot-it> ceppo83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<under> enzotib: 50Hz
<ciunix> domanda. come facco a fare gli update della sola sicurezza tramite apt?
<under> ops glpiana
<enzotib> ciunix, della sola sicurezza?
<glpiana> under, un po' bassa. hai altre scelte?
<ciunix> si
<glpiana> ciunix, che significa?
<under> glpiana: infatti mi pare che su windows è 75... no, alla risoluzione attuale no.
<glpiana> under, che risoluzione usi?
<ciunix> se faccio apt-get upgrade mi aggiorna tutto.. ogni volta che jmi connetto come root, il sistema mi dice: ci sono n pacchetti di sicurezza da aggiornare.. se proovo a fare apt-get upgrade mi vuole installare anche altre cose che non voglio
<under> 1680x1050
<glpiana> caffè
<enzotib> ciunix, allora fai install dei soli pacchetti che ti interessano
<ciunix> ossia apt-get upgrade nomepacchetto?
<enzotib> ciunix, no, sudo apt-get install pkg1 pkg2 etc.
<ciunix> ok
<ceppo83> va be lascio perdere ciao grazie
<enzotib> ceppo83, stavo ancora aspettando una tua risposta
<ceppo83> non fa, quando passa al calcolo modifiche si blocca
<enzotib> ceppo83, ti ho detto: sudo apt-get update, lo hai fatto?
<ceppo83> si
<enzotib> ceppo83, ci sono stati errori?
<ceppo83> no
<enzotib> ceppo83, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ceppo83> 1 non aggiornato
<enzotib> ceppo83, metti tutto l'output su pastebin
<ceppo83> cioè?
<enzotib> !pastebin | ceppo83
<ubot-it> ceppo83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sollecito> uso ubuntu 10.10 e ho 1 multifunzione stampante+scanner samsung clx3175fw , mi funziona via eth... come faccio a configurarla wifi?
<ceppo83> ciao grazie
<frazar0> @sollecito qui c'è la guida di samsung http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/200910/20091026142640640/Guide_IT.pdf
<ubottu-it> frazar0: Error: "sollecito" is not a valid command.
<frazar0> sollecito qui c'è la guida di samsung http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/200910/20091026142640640/Guide_IT.pdf
<glpiana> under, scrivi zrandr in un terminale e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> !paste | under
<ubot-it> under: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<under> glpiana: command not found
<glpiana> under, sorry xrandr
<under> glpiana: intendevi xrandr?
<under> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556176/
<glpiana> under, che scheda video hai?
<under> 8800gt
<glpiana> nvidia?
<under> si certo
<glpiana> under, beh non è che nvidia sia l'unica ditta che fa schede video
<glpiana> under, che driver usi?
<under> va beh l'ati è arrivata alla serie 6 da poco.. comunque uso gli ultimi nvidia
<glpiana> under, è da nvidia settings che hai visto l'impostazione della frequenza?
<under> no da dove hai detto te
<glpiana> under, beh da dove ho detto io se hai i driver proprietari dovrebbe aprirti nvidia settings
<under> sì ce l'ho
<glpiana> under, aprilo
<under> ok
<glpiana> under, guarda se anche lì da le stesse frequenze
<under> posso mettere 60
<glpiana> prova a metterlo e vedi se ti soddisfa
<under> mi sembra uguale a prima
<glpiana> under, ok, allora nulla
<legnano> ciao a tutti
<legnano> ho una domanda: e' meglio per il wireless il driver proprietario STA o B43?
<roby_> gl
<drillo> ciao
<drillo> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<roby_> qualcuno mi aiuta a fare partire un toshiba nb200 ?
<drillo> volevo sapere dove visualizzo la chiavetta usb inserita
<drillo> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<luca2222> help me.
<luca2222> .
<luca2222> help me!!!!!
<luca2222> please
<luca2222> daii
<luca2222> non c'è nessuno?
<Shin3> no
<luca2222> Shin mi puoi aiutare?
<Shin3> e sono nuovo
<luca2222> ah.
<luca2222> non c'è neanche uno che ci può aiutare?
<Shin3> perchè in quanti siete?
<luca2222> io e te.
<Deindre> che ti succede?
<luca2222> volevo sapere una cosa
<Shin3> ah
<luca2222> se potevo ritornare  a xp
<Deindre> luca2222: dilla
<luca2222> togliendo ubuntu
<Deindre> luca2222: credo che queste siano questioni per un canale di supporto a windows e non per uno di supporto a ubuntu
<Deindre> certo che lo puoi fare, ma credo che sia opportuno che tu chieda a chi usa windows e non linux
<luca2222> Allora, come si toglie ubunutu senza il dualbot
<K99Brain> luca2222, non puoi, ormai dovrai tenerti ubuntu per tutta la vita
<luca2222> eh?
<under> non so perché ma su linux faccio un pò fatica a leggere, devo strizzare un pò gli occhi, cosa che non avviene su windows. cosa può essere?
<luca2222> allora.. posso chiedervi
<luca2222> visto che dovro tenermi ubunutu
<luca2222> ubuntu*
<K99Brain> under, sistema > preferenze > aspetto > tipi di carattere
<luca2222> come tradurlo tutto quanto
<luca2222> perche è in inglese.
<K99Brain> under, prova le varie opzioni di antialiasing e simili
<Deindre> luca2222:  che itendi con tradurlo tutto quanto?
<Deindre> ubuntu è tradotto
<Deindre> frse nell'istallazione non hai scelto italiano?
<K99Brain> !ubuntuitaliano | luca2222
<luca2222> No..
<ubot-it> luca2222: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco dei pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti
<luca2222> io quando faccio il tasto destro
<under> K99Brain: ho gia provato lì
<luca2222> mi da le robe in inglese
<luca2222> forse perchè sto usando la versione prova?
<Deindre> luca dove?
<Deindre> luca è sì
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ho un problema conla connessione wifi
<under> K99Brain: secondo me è la bassa frequenza... è bassa 50hz?
<Deindre> nella versione di prova non c'è l'italiano
<Deindre> installati tutto
<Deindre> e troverai l'italiano
<hobo> ogni tanto il led del router non lampeggia rimane fisso e nn m carica nulla
<K99Brain> under, mah, un pochino, ma quella dipende dal monitor
<hobo> come se nn ricevesse
<luca2222> Cmq deindre, io vorrei istallarmi ubunutu ma dopo ho paura che non potrò mai piu toglierlo.
<hobo> potete aiutarmi?
<under> K99Brain: ho un lcd moderno..
<hobo> ethernet invece fuziona
<Deindre> luca2222:  ci sono motle guide che ti spiegano come fare il dual boot
<K99Brain> under, allora la frequenza di refresh dovrebbe essere fissa a 60Hz
<luca2222> cmq quanto spazio devo metergli
<luca2222> per  ubuntu?
<under> K99Brain: eh ma solo 50hz mi fa mettere
<hobo> eppure per 2 settimane andava benissimo
<Deindre> dipende da quanto spaziohai sul disco
<Deindre> quanto hai?
<luca2222> 250 giga
<Deindre> e fai una partizione da 50
<Deindre> che ci stai largo e tranquillo
<Deindre> K99Brain: approvi ?
<K99Brain> Deindre, 50 son piu che abbondanti
<jester-> dipende ad quanti porni scarica
 * K99Brain ha 300 solo per ubuntu :D
<Deindre> ahahhaha
 * jester- in 200 sta stretto
<jester-> fai tre magane virtuali in vbox e 60 al minimo gia partono
<under> K99Brain: su schermo in system mi dice 50hz però nel nvidia panel 60hz
<Deindre> jester-: ma un bacino????
<Deindre> :*:*
<jester-> under: da anni è buggata, 50 sono 60
<K99Brain> under, infatti gli lcd vanno tutti a 60 se non sbaglio
<jester-> under: controlla  l'osd del monitor
<jester-> Deindre: un bacione
<under> osd?
<jester-> under: il pannello di controllo del monitor
<hobo> qualcuno può aiutarmi ho problemi col wifi?
<jester-> hobo: descrivi
<under> jester-: nvidia?
<luca2222> é la stessa cosa scaricarlo con wubi o  è meglio col cd?
<jester-> under: è un portatile?
<hobo> per due settimane ha funzionato tutto ok premetto
<under> macche'
<hobo> poi il router un dlink 2640 r rimane il led verde fisso d internet
<jester-> under: allora il monitor ha un menu da qualche parte
<hobo> non lampeggia
<hobo> e non carica pagine
<K99Brain> hobo, ma il segnale come è?
<jester-> hobo: sei col pc incriminato col cavo?
<hobo> con ethernet buono
<hobo> si
<hobo> ottimo col cavo
<jester-> hobo: nel terminale dai iwlist e incolla nel pastebin
<jester-> !oaste | hobo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'oaste'
<jester-> !poaste | hobo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'poaste'
<jester-> !paste | hobo
<hobo> pastebin?
<ubot-it> hobo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca2222> funziona emule su ubuntu?
<hobo> ok
<jester-> luca2222: amule funza bene
<jester-> luca2222: ma se sei dietro a un router col firewall attivo lo devi settare
<jester-> se hai la fisima dell'id alto
<under> jester-: trovato l'osd, che devo vede'?
<jester-> under: guarda da qualche pare che ti da pure il refresh
<under> 60
<hobo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556204/ ecco jester
<jester-> under: vedi che è a posto?
<under> jester-: sì ma io faccio fatica a leggere, è questo il problema
<nando> salve, conoscete un programma per aprire i file Rar su ubuntu?
<jester-> under: scusa, iwconfig
<jester-> under / hobo  scusa, iwconfig
<hobo> ok
<under> nando: sudo apt-get install rar
<nando> grazie
<nando> :D
<jester-> nando: unrar
<hobo> ecco
<hobo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556205/
<luca2222> Problema!!!
<luca2222> Helpp!
<luca2222> :(
<under> esponi.
<luca2222> Allora quando faccio istalla
<hobo> ho ubuntu 10.04 jester lts lucid l
<luca2222> ubuntu 10.10
<jester-> hobo: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<luca2222> su alocazione dello spazio
<hobo> ok
<luca2222> mi da lo spazzio
<luca2222> del disco
<luca2222> cioè quello che ho inserito
<luca2222> la iso
<luca2222> e non mi dà la possibilita di mettere quello del disco rigido
<under> intanto scrivi una riga la volta
<luca2222> ok
<hobo> ecco jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/556206/
<under> luca2222: dove ti trovi?
<luca2222> sulla prova di ubuntu.
<jester-> hobo: la scheda funzica perfect, hai per caso pacioccato il file interfaces?
<hobo> cosè?
<under> luca2222: precisamente dove? arrivo tra 2 minuti
<hobo> jester
<saybor> ho un problema con la tastiera, nn riesco piu ad usare la parte numerica a destra al posto di scrivere i numeri mi sposta il cursore del muose . chiedo aiuto
<luca2222> Mi prendi per il culo?
<jester-> luca2222: parli di installazione wubi dentro a winzoz, in virtualbox, o normale
<hobo> jester: il file interface?
<jester-> hobo: dai cat /etc/network/interfaces
<mlazzari2> ' sera a tutti
<hobo> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556209/
<jester-> hobo: vai in modifica connessioni
<Jakoo> sera ho problemi ad aggiungere stampante di rete tra ubuntu 10.10  e rete windows
<luca2222> Allora ho scaricato la iso dal sito ufficiale (www.ubuntu.it) la versione 10.10 l'ho masterizzato, ho riavviato il pc adsso sto provando la versione prova, ora voglio istallarlo ho fatto la possibilita di usare 2 os
<hobo> jester: ci sono
<luca2222> e mi da solo 8 giga, ivece di 250
<jester-> hobo: wif/wlan0/modifica
<jester-> hobo: ipv4
<nicotano> buonasera
<jester-> luca2222: sei da live?
<luca2222> eh?
<luca2222> friuli.
<nando> scusate ma qualcuno mi potrebbe dire qualche pagina web dove sono elencati tutti gli effetti grafici che sono disponibili con ubuntu?
<hobo> jester: ok
<nicotano> nando,  guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<jester-> !compiz | nando
<ubot-it> nando: Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<Jakoo> scusate ho problemi ad aggiungere stampante di rete tra ubuntu 10.10  e rete windows
<jester-> Jakoo: stampante attaccata a?
<Jakoo> computer con xp pro
<jester-> hobo: sei in ipv4?
<luca2222> ..
<Jakoo> e in rete workgroup
<saybor> ho un problema con la tastiera, nn riesco piu ad usare la parte numerica a destra,  al posto di scrivere i numeri mi sposta il cursore del mouse . qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<hobo> jester: si
<luca2222> jester
<luca2222> cosa faccio?
<jester-> Jakoo: devi abilitare condividi files e stampanti in xp poi in ubuntu installi samba e installi stampante di rete
<Jakoo> jester la stampante e condivisa e n gruppo d i lavoro ho istallato samba
<Jakoo> poi vado i stampa possibile che sbagli porta?
<Jakoo> 9100
<nicotano> saybor, menu sistema preferenzde tastiera
<nicotano> saybor, scheda mouse da tastiera e togli la spunta
<nicotano> controllare ....
<jester-> Jakoo: devi sceglire nuova-->stampante di rete-->rrova stampante di rete e cliccare trova
<Jakoo> fatto
<Jakoo> ma come host?
<jester-> Jakoo: la trova?
<luca2222> jako
<jester-> Jakoo: localhost
<luca2222> mi da una schermata blu
<luca2222> con errore
<luca2222> ..
<jester-> Jakoo: se la trova lo setta lui
<luca2222> quando stavo istallando ubuntu
<jester-> se non la trova hai qualcosa che non va
<Jakoo> non la trova
<luca2222> mi da la schermata blu
<saybor> nicotano, grande risolto al volo, le ho provate di tutte li eppure nn avevo notato quella maledetta spunta ! grazie muchos
<nicotano> saybor, ci sono passato anche io ;)
<Jakoo> jeester non e che devo scegliere stampante windows via samba?
<hobo> jester: ora che sono in ipv4?
<jester-> Jakoo: prova
<jester-> hobo: è in dhcp?
<Jakoo> ok ho inserito i paramentri ma nulla
<jester-> Jakoo: la dovrebbe trovare lui
<hobo> jester: si automatico (dhcp)
<Jakoo> con localhost come host?
<jester-> Jakoo: xp e stampante accesi nè
<Jakoo> e certo :)
<luca2222> jester se metto usa disco intero mi prende tutto se metto in parzioni ne prende solo  8 da dividere
<jester-> hobo: setta dhcp solo indirizzi e poi in server DNS metti 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<luca2222> Non riesco a mettere 50 giga
<jester-> luca2222: hai gia partizionato?
<hobo> jester: fatto
<jester-> hobo: scollega la eth e prova con la wifi
<hobo> jester: ok
<nando> salve, sto usando il programma winff per convertire un file da mp4 a avi ma quando faccio partire la conversione mi parte il terminale e come ultima riga esce scritto "Unknown encoder 'libxvid' " e non me lo converte
<nando> come posso risolvere questo problema?
<Jakoo> mah nulla
<hobo> jester: niente da fare
<eevan> ciao
<eevan> dovrei disabilitare il gnome-settings-manager
<eevan> siccome uso openbox
<hobo> jester : si connette 3 secondi ma come provo a caricare pagina si disconnette
<eevan> una volta lo feci ma non ricordo quela file devo rinominare
<jester-> hobo: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> eevan: openbox dovrebbe fregarsene di gnome-settings-manager
<eevan> jester-: non lo fa.
<eevan> jester-: sai quale dei tanti file con quel nome devo rinominare?
<jester-> eevan: non ho idea, nada sul forum?
<eevan> nada...
<hobo_> jester: non succede nulla
<jester-> hobo_: è usb la wifi?
<hobo_> jester: interna al portatile
<jester-> hobo_: allora posta tutto lspci
<hobo_> jester: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/556218/
<jester-> hobo_: 10.10?
<hobo_> 10.04 l l  lts
<hobo_> jester: scusa
<jester-> hobo_: installa linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic
<jester-> hobo_: installa linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-lucid-generic
<hobo_> jester: da terminale?
<jester-> hobo_: se non c'è installa linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<hobo_> jester: ok
<jester-> hobo_: o karmik che sia
<Peace-> zalve ;D
<under> ciao
<under> ho attaccato un secondo monitor ubuntu non me lo vede, devo riavviare x?
<eevan> under: sistema-preferenze-monitor
<hobo_> jester: mi da 10 risultati corrispondenti ubuntu s c  ,quale installo?
<under> eevan: non c'è
<eevan> è impossibile, under
<under> vede solo un monitor
<jester-> hobo_: cerca in synaptic per nome backports
<eevan> ah intendi il monitor
<jester-> hobo_: vedi se c'è linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<eevan> anche se premi "rileva monitor"
<under> si
<jester-> hobo_: servono i backports abilitati però
<eevan> under: non so...mai provato...
<jester-> hobo_: i wifi o compact
<nando> ragazzi
<nando> ffmpeg dice che mi manca l'encoder
<nando> xvid
<nando> come lo posso prendere?
<nicotano> !formatiproprietari | nando
<ubot-it> nando: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<hobo_> jester: installati
<hobo_> jester: o meglio li sta installando ci vorrà un 10 minuti
<jester-> hobo_: poi riavvia
<hobo_> jester: ok
<eevan> tuz tuz tuz tuz tuz tuz
<jester-> Aizram: ola, sempre fedorizzata?
<Aizram> jester-, no :)
<jester-> Aizram: come mai
<Aizram> si pianta
<Aizram> spesso e volentieri
<jester-> ma va?
<Peace-> jester-: hahahaha
<hobo> jester: sembra funzioni adesso
<hobo> jester: grazie per l aiuto
<jester-> hobo: :D
<roxdragon> jester-,  mia cugina vuole mettere ubuntu
<roxdragon> pero  la connessione non va... ha ethernet
<jester-> roxdragon: com'è la cuggina
<roxdragon> riesce a raggiungere il router ma non naviga xD
<jester-> roxdragon: se ancora non l'ha messa come fa a sapere he la eth non va
<roxdragon> ho messo la live
<roxdragon> ma non gli naviga.. eppur ho impostato i dns
<jester-> roxdragon: ifconfig la vede?
<roxdragon> sisi
<jester-> se si dovrebbe andare senza fare un tubo se ha un router normale
<roxdragon> jester-,  si connette al router anche
<jester-> roxdragon: se ha un accrocchio a cui serve la connessione pppoe la devi creare
<roxdragon> ha un router telecom
<roxdragon> jester-,  mi sa che è pppoe
<roxdragon> dice che su windows, nel desktop ha un icona con alice
<roxdragon> ci clicca e si connette
<jester-> roxdragon: allora devi andare in nm/DSl e fare la connessione
<eevan> roxdragon:  chi, bossi?
<roxdragon> nm/DSI?
<roxdragon> okok
<kripton883> ciao chi mi puo dare una mano?
<kripton883> help me!!
<kripton883> allora il mio pc parte il grub scritta ubuntu sfondo viola ma poi tutto nero
<kripton883> jester
<kripton883> io lo so che tu lo sai
<Peace-> xD
<jester-> kripton883: in recovery mode va?
<usul_> quando ho fatto l'installazione ho impostato user come nome come devo toglierlo?
<usul_> per mettere il mio
<jester-> usul_: ??
<usul_> si ci sono
<jester-> usul_: non si capisce cosa
<usul_> quando ho installato ubuntu ho messo come nome utente user come devo fare ora per toglierlo e mettere ilmio?
<jester-> usul_: amministrazione-->utenti e gruppi-->cambia
<usul_> già fatto ma user rimane lo stesso come mai?
<jester-> usul_: dovrebbe cambiare il nick
<usul_> infatti e mi sono messo come amministratore del pc
<jester-> usul_: crea un nuovo user
<usul_> capito grazie
<jester-> poi lo assegni ai gruppo di default che sono
<jester-> adm lp dialout cdrom audio video plugdev lpadmin admin saned sambashare
<usul_> ciao
<kripton883> aiuto ubuntu non parte
<Peace-> bene :)
<Peace-> cosa gli hai fatto ?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> kriptonite blue?
<OverMe> dettagli in ridondanza...
<kripton883> si avvia grub esce scritta ubuntu con sfondo viola
<kripton883> ma poi schermo nero
<Peace-> si ok ma... scegliendo un kernel diverso?
<scotta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556254/
<scotta> mi aiutate?
<ubuntu> jester-,  sono roxdragon ... sono nel pc di mia cugina ma non gli fa ridimensionare la partizione
<kripton883> xp parte
<ubuntu> vuoi che posto un immagine?
<Peace-> scotta: è una cavolata
<Peace-> scotta: sudo apt-get update?
<Peace-> scotta: sudo apt-get install -f
<scotta> e mi da lo stesso
<OverMe> ubuntu, vai
<kripton883> che puo essere
<scotta> li ho dati quei comandi ma nulla
<kripton883> non voglio formattare
<Peace-> scotta: forse il server è giu
<Peace-> spetta che guardo meglio l errore
<scotta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556255/
<kripton883> allora nessuno sa che gli piglia?
<OverMe> kripton883, in seguito a cosa fa così?
<Peace-> scotta: si ok ma tu metti repository del cavolo
<kripton883> è stato spento per una 15 di giorni
<scotta> Peace- quindi?
<kripton883> ho cambiato tastiera pero mica puo essere?
<Peace-> scotta: rimuovi getdeb come repository
<kripton883> ne ho comprata una nuova
<scotta> provo e ti dico
<Peace-> kripton883: boh puo essere tutto
<Peace-> kripton883: devi provare un nuovo kernel
<kripton883> azz
<Peace-> kripton883: devi provare in recovery mode
<kripton883> dimmi come fare sono nuovo...
<kripton883> modalita di ripristino?
<kripton883> me ne da tante di modalita di ripristino
<kripton883> menu di ripristino che faccio?
<kripton883> help!!!
<kripton883> peace!!!???
<Peace-> kripton883: ah siggnur
<Peace-> guarda mi spiace ma ora non ho proprio piu tempo esco
<Peace-> cerca un po su google o sul wiki di ubuntu
<Peace-> ci sono anche i video su youtube
<Peace-> !indice
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<Peace-> cia cia
<kripton883> ok
<kripton883> ciao
<kripton883> nessuno che puo aiutarmi??
<francesco_> ragazzi ho problema con apt
<francesco_> non installa/rimuove niente, va in errore
<roxdragon> francesco_,  sudo apt-get update
<roxdragon> e posta sul paste
<francesco_> il problema è questo paccheto che non si installa e non si rimuove
<francesco_> brscan2: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-removal ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<cristian_> ciao a tutti!
<cristian_> se per sbaglio ho cambiato proprietario a qualsiasi cosa dentro la directory /etc, come faccio a rimediare?
<cristian_> giusto per intenderci, ho modificato il proprietario anche al file sudoers...
<OverMe> -.-
<ceon1> sera
<cristian_> nessuno sa aiutarmi? :(
<K99Brain> cristian_, sudo non ti funziona, quindi?
<cristian_> K99Brain, no...
<K99Brain> cristian_, e allora devi entrare da recovery
<cristian_> mi dice che guid in sudoers è 1000 e dovrebbe essere 0
<Alex99> ciao, sapete come posso fare pe rinstallare su ubuntu 8.10 una chiavetta wireless?
<K99Brain> cristian_, scegli la shell di root e poi fai un bel chown -R root:root /etc
<cristian_> mi puoi spiegare brevemente cook, shell di root?
<cristian_> come ci arrivo?
<K99Brain> cristian_, all'avvio, scegli il kernel recovery
<cristian_> non ho il boot loader...
<K99Brain> ce l'hai
<cristian_> ho solo ubuntu, non mi esce il menu di grub
<K99Brain> pigia esc all'avvio
<cristian_> ah ok
<cristian_> non lo sapevo, scusa
<K99Brain> il fatto che non lo vedi, non vuol dire che non lo hai
<K99Brain> cristian_, in alternativa, comunque, puoi fare anche da live
<cristian_> sìsì, scusa, ho sbagliato io!
<cristian_> no, ok, va bene la shell di root
<cristian_> posso chiederti un'altra cosa?
<K99Brain> chiedi
<cristian_> per abilitare la connessiona e desktop remoto basta andare in Sistema->Preferenze->Desktop remoto o occorre installare necessariamente anche xrdp?
<cristian_> *la connessiona a
<Alex99> ciao sapete il nome di un programma per vedere i video su youtube?
<enzotib> Alex99, firefox
<Alex99> si ma i video non li vede. devo installare il programma da terminale e non so comefare
<Alex99> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> Alex99, forse ti manca il plugin
<enzotib> ciao Alex99
<Alex99> infatti, come lo trovo?
<enzotib> cristian_, non dovrebbe servire installare niente, c'è già "vino"
<enzotib> Alex99, installa il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extra, che installa un po' di cose utili, tra cui anche quello
<cristian_> eppure non riesco a connettermi...
<enzotib> cristian_, da dove a dove?
<Alex99> provo subito ma mi sa che non va. c'ho provato l'altra sera...cmq provare non costa nulla, anche perchè nel frattempo ho reinstallato ubuntu
<enzotib> Alex99, allora fammi anche vedere l'output di dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<enzotib> !pastebin | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_> K99Brain, quando oggi l'ho abilitato mi diceva però che era accessibile solo all'interno della rete... ma anche dall'interno della rete...
<cristian_> K99Brain da win a ubuntu o da ubuntu a ubuntu
<Alex99> infatti non va ora faccio il resto
<cristian_> dall'interno della rete, con win, se tento di connettermi mi esce la finestra per inserire user e pwd ma poi mi dice che è impossibile connettersi
<Alex99> enzotib: non esce nulla!
<K99Brain> cristian_, win di default non credo che abbia vnc
<enzotib> Alex99, ma hai installato ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Alex99> non funziona
<cristian_> non funziona semplicemente con connessione a desktop remoto? (protocollo rdp?)
<enzotib> Alex99, hai scritto bene il comando che ti ho dato?
<Alex99> eccoqua: E: Impossibile trovare ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Alex99> eccoqua: E: Impossibile trovare ubuntu-restricted-extras
<enzotib> Alex99, ma che comando hai dato?
<Alex99> scusa si erano nascoste alcune righe
<Alex99> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<enzotib> Alex99, ma è ubuntu?
<Alex99> si ma la 8,10
<enzotib> Alex99, e perché mai?
<Alex99> il mio pc ufficiale è rotto. ho riesumato questo. ho provato + volte ad aggiornare alla 9.04  ma non c'è verso
<Alex99> sull'altro ho la 10.10. ma ho la motherboard andata, quindi devo comprarne uno nuovo
<enzotib> Alex99, hai provato a installare senza aggiornare?
<Alex99> ho fatto + tentativi: agiornamento proposto da ubuntu: rien da faire!
<Alex99> poi ho un cd sempre della 9.04 e...rien da faire!
<Alex99> alla fine ho desistito. anche perchè per installare la 8.10 ci impiego una nottata
<enzotib> Alex99, hai pensato di metterci una distro più leggera?
<Alex99> si mi avevano suggerito la lubuntu, l'ho scaricata dal sito, parte il cd, elabora per qualche ora e poi niente...non installa nulla e non c'è verso di farla nadare avanti
<Alex99> non sembra ma son un po disperato
<enzotib> Alex99, parlavo di qualcosa di molto più leggero
<enzotib> Alex99, tipo damn-small-linux, puppy o un'altra che non ricordo
<Alex99> no. non conosco cosi bene la materia. anzi se posso appproffiatre della tua conoscenza?
<enzotib> Alex99, conosco solo per sentito dire, ma se ci metti una notte a installare ubuntu 8.10, mi sa che devi ridurre ulteriormente le pretese
<Alex99> immagino. ma non conosco tutte le versioni.
<Alex99> diciamo che questo pc mi serve come secondo pc. infatti ho appena comprato la chiavetta wireless e il router
<Alex99> per utilizzarlo con internet
<Alex99> quindi se trovo una distro "leggera" meglio
<alnuvola> clear
<eevan> clear
<Nando> salve, quando vedo i video c'è una forte tonalità di blu predominante
<Nando> non dipende dal programma
<Nando> con tutti i programmi di visualizzazione che ho provato c'è sempre questo forte blu
<Nando> come faccio a toglierlo?
<Nando> potrebbe essere che quando ho modificato delle impostazioni del compiz abbia maneggiato anche i colori?
<darkroom> salve a tutti
<darkroom> qualcuno può aiutarmi con ndiswrapper?
<HoldenC> !qualcuno | darkroom
<ubot-it> darkroom: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<darkroom> al comando sudo ifconfig wlan0 mi esce la scritta siocsiflags:no such file or directory
<reyarth> sera ragazzi
<reyarth> help me, comando da terminale per cercare una stringa di testo dentro i file contenuti in delle directory e sottodirectory definendone una di partenza... possibile?
<DonNy88> ciao a tutti...sono nuovo
<DonNy88> cosa devo fare
<DonNy88> ?
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-21
<go^> hi! :>
<Shin3> \o
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<AndroUser>  buongiorno
<AndroUser> perché dopo l'aggiornamento la mia distro non ha l'interfaccia della nuova distro?
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> AndroUser, hai aggiornato a che versione?
<Odo> Giorno
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti dall'università non riesco a collegarmi al mio pc di casa tramite ssh cosa c'è che non va?
<remix_tj> Diels-Alder: niente, l'universita' ti blocca l'accesso a ssh
<Diels-Alder> come regola no
<Diels-Alder> però non posso esserne certo
<Diels-Alder> posso fare delle prove per saperlo??
<Diels-Alder> cioè ssh lo uso per connettermi anche agli altri pc del dipartimento
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, il fatto che tu possa usare ssh all'interno della rete non esclude che sia bloccato in uscita
<Diels-Alder> a ok
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ti colleghi normalmente al tuo pc di casa da altri pc?
<Diels-Alder> come faccio a verificare?
<Diels-Alder> uhm
<glpiana> del tipo: da casa di un tuo amico riesci? dall'internet cafè riesci?
<Diels-Alder> adesso è passato un pò di tempo dall'ultima prova
<Diels-Alder> non so
<Diels-Alder> aspè accendo il portatile e provo tramite il wifi
<Odo> Diels-Alder, a casa hai settato le porte del router?
<Diels-Alder> si
<Diels-Alder> ma ho depistato su un'altra porta con openssh
<Odo> Diels-Alder, e nel router glielo hai detto?
<Diels-Alder> mi pare di si ma adesso sono all'uni non posso verificare
<Odo> Diels-Alder, se tipo hai cambiato la porta in 2223 devi dire al router che le richieste alla porta 22 devono essere inoltrate alla porta 2223
<Diels-Alder> niente mi dice che la connessione cade
<Diels-Alder> secondo me c'è qualcosa che non va
<Diels-Alder> allora io ho fatto la configurazione e mi collegavo
<Diels-Alder> ho installato openssh-server a casa
<Odo> Diels-Alder, comunque per toglierti il dubbio prova a fare una connessione non dall'universita
<Odo> ma non in locale
<Diels-Alder> lo so lo so
<Diels-Alder> per quello ieri non l'ho fatto
<Odo> allora sei a posto :)
<Diels-Alder> però dall'uni mi sono connesso
<Diels-Alder> in passato
<Diels-Alder> scusate requisiti per il funzionamento
<massimo18> Diels-Alder: magari non erano bloccate le uscite in passato
<Diels-Alder> account dyndns, openssh-server configurato e ddclient
<Diels-Alder> giusto?
<Diels-Alder> non pinga nemmeno
<Diels-Alder> tralasciando la porta
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, magari ti han rubato il pc a casa :D
<massimo18> :)
<Diels-Alder> :-P
<Diels-Alder> mi sembra strano che non pinga
<Diels-Alder> anche se non mi permettesse l'accesso alla porta il ping all'host lo dovrebbe fare giusto o dico cazzate?
<Odo> Diels-Alder, dipende se hai settato il router che non risponde al ping e' giusto, ma se il router normalmente risponde,  certo che no!
<Diels-Alder> uhm
<Diels-Alder> che palle mi servono dei file
<Diels-Alder> ma porca vacca quando mi serve una cosa non funziona mai... se non mi serve va da dio!!!!!!!!
<massimo18> lol
<Diels-Alder> non ho abilitato nemmeno la gestione da remoto del router
<Diels-Alder> niente raga... se ne parla stasera
<Diels-Alder> adesso mi sa che pur volendo non mi potete aiutare
<Diels-Alder> grazie mille lo stesso
<mlazzari2> 'giorno
<_^richard^_> buongiorno
<_^richard^_> ragazzi ho con me il video della mia laurea che è un dvd e dal quale vorrei creare un file iso sapreste dirmi quale comando devo dare da terminale per poter effettuare questa operazione???
<nicotano> buongiorno
<lillobyte91> salve a tutti
<lillobyte91> qualcuno disponibile per una mano?
<nicotano> !qualcuno | lillobyte91
<ubot-it> lillobyte91: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lillobyte91> riscontro problemi nel mettere in rete un sito che ho in locale
<lillobyte91> se mi collego su un router con connessione alice non ci sono alcun tipi di problemi
<lillobyte91> se mi collego sulla mia connessione con router netgear e teletu
<lillobyte91> il sito non funziona in locale
<lillobyte91> per quale motivo?
<lillobyte91> grazie :)
<nicotano> lillobyte91, credi i che sia un problema legato a Ubuntu ?
<lillobyte91> non credo proprio
<nicotano> lillobyte91, appunto qui si fa supporto a ubuntu
<roby> glpiana, ciaooo, tutto ok, il pc adesso funziona bene. Grazieee e complimenti
<nicotano> !chat | lillobyte91
<ubot-it> lillobyte91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lillobyte91> praticamente quando mi collego dalla connessione della mia ragazza il web server funziona perfettamente
<lillobyte91> la porta 80 è aperta
<lillobyte91> nicotano: ne parlo li allora o mi puoi aiutare tu?
<nicotano> !chat | lillobyte91
<ubot-it> lillobyte91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Diels-Alder> velocemente vi chiedo avete mai visto una riga del genere???
<Diels-Alder> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/libxul.so: undefined symbol: FT_Library_SetLcdFilter
<Diels-Alder> in google non trovo niente di simile
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, dove vedi questo errore e facendo cosa?
<Diels-Alder> uso la schrodinger suite e non apre l'online help
<Diels-Alder> Linux LSD 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 00:51:09 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, e che è sta suite?
<Diels-Alder> software di chimica computazionale
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, nei repo?
<Diels-Alder> no a pagamento qualche migliaio di euro all'anno
<glpiana> no direi di no
<lillobyte91> cercando su google "FT_Library_SetLcdFilte" ho trovato un sito dove secondo me è un modulo per l'ottimizazzione bitmaps
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, beh, sarebbe il caso di chiedere a loro
<Diels-Alder> lo so
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, tra l'altro qui non c'è supporto per software esterni
<Diels-Alder> boh ho chiesto perchè secondo me non è un problema particolare
<Diels-Alder> sarà un link mancante
<Diels-Alder> ecco tutto
<PiGreco26> buongiorno
<Scall> Se apro 'Aiuto e supporto' va subito in crash, rimane aperto solo per mezzo secondo circa. Ho provato ad aprirlo da terminale digitando 'yelp' e mi da questi messaggi:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/556481/  Suggerimenti?
<glpiana> Scall, stesso comportamento anche qui
<glpiana> Scall, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/673362
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 673362 in yelp "Cannot open Help from Appearance preferences" [Low,Fix released]
<glpiana> Scall, dobbiamo solo aspettare l'aggiornamento del pacchetto
<paolo> Mi rivolgo a voi che avete già risolto un mio vecchio problema:ho ubuntu 10.10 oggi accendo initramfs non parte cosa posso fare?
<paolo> Mi rivolgo a voi che avete già risolto un mio vecchio problema:ho ubuntu 10.10 oggi accendo initramfs non parte cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> paolo, così d'amblè? ieri si accendeva e oggi no?
<paolo> si esatto ho usato si ieri notte oggi initramfs
<paolo> ora son con la live ma non so che fare
<glpiana> paolo, e cosa hai fatto? aggiornamenti? installazioni? configurazioni?
<paolo> Installato un programma rar tutto qua
<paolo> se dò fdisk-l mi esce http://pastebin.com/1RWnk5c7
<glpiana> paolo, difficile credere a sta cosa. comunque prova da live a ripristinare grub
<glpiana> !grub | paolo
<ubot-it> paolo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<paolo> glpiana puoi anche non credermi ma è così io non sono abituato a far fesserie ...come si ripristina grub?
<glpiana> paolo, potevi evitare sta risposta e leggere il messaggio di ubot-it  :)
<paolo> io cerco aiuto se mi puoi spiegare bene
<glpiana> paolo, leggi la guida che ti ho indicato. spiega tutto.
<paolo> ho dato questo comando sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ma non fa niente o meglio è sceso di una riga ma non esce niente...è normale? io queste cose non le so ad esempio....
<glpiana> paolo, sì è normale. nella guida non è riportato un eventuale output. è giusto così. prosegui
<paolo> non mi dà nessuna riga dove digitare apro un altro terminale?
<glpiana> paolo, copia dal comando in poi e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | paolo
<ubot-it> paolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paolo> http://pastebin.com/SXgUiBZG
<glpiana> paolo, root? da live?
<paolo> si pensavo di aver privilegi maggiori facendo sudo su sbaglio?
<glpiana> paolo, che altri comandi hai dato in precedenza?
<glpiana> paolo, non era necessario
<glpiana> paolo, scrivi exit
<glpiana> paolo, se non hai il prompt premi ctrl+c
<paolo> ok ridò i comandi
<glpiana> paolo, no fermo
<paolo> cosa è il prompt? nel senso io uso il terminale
<glpiana> paolo, root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#   <---- questo
<paolo> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<glpiana> ok, scrivi mount   e metti su pastebin
<paolo> http://pastebin.com/eM7F35TJ
<glpiana> paolo, scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<glpiana> paolo, deve restituirti il prompt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<paolo> ok aspetto allora :) grazie per la pazienza ubuntu mi piace ma non son esperto
<glpiana> paolo, eh?
<glpiana> cosa aspetti?
<glpiana> deve restituirti subito il prompt
<paolo> che esca la riga non me la restituisce subito :(
<glpiana> paolo, ctrl+c   e poi riavvia, c'è qualcosa che non va
<paolo> e se esce initramfs nuovamente'
<glpiana> paolo, devi riavviare la live
<paolo> ok sto tornando
<glpiana> a dopo
<paolo> glpiana ricordami il comando
<paolo> coglioni di merda
<massimo18> lol
<K99Brain> ↑ questo è creativo :D
<massimo18> lol
<Shin3> o_O
<D4V|DE> buondìì
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta con msn? non riesco ad effettuare una videochiamata
<D4V|DE> *amsn intendo
<Steeler> D4V|DE,  prova ad usare empathy
<D4V|DE> Steeler, emphaty ha compatibilità con i nuovi client microsoft?
<D4V|DE> chi mi vuole videochiamare quando uso msn non gli spunta l'icona di videochiamata
<peppeuz> salve ragazzi, un amico ha un problema col microfono sul suo Acer Aspire 5920G
<peppeuz> ecco il sudo lshw http://pastebin.com/zFnCagfR
<Onlinef> Ciao, ho un problema di boot che ogni tanto si impalla. Visto che l'ultima cosa che trovo è "Init crypto disk..." scritto a monitor, sto cercando di capire se e' colpa sua. Mi potete dire se e' normale avere in un ubuntu (io ho 9.10) l'esecuzione di crypto disk solo nel runlevel 0 e 6 ?
<Onlinef> In altre parole, se fate "find /etc/rc* | grep  cryptdisk" cosa vi esce?
<Onlinef> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556526/
<freepenguin0> ciao
<freepenguin0> su un pc ho ubuntu 10.10 a 32 bit
<freepenguin0> su un altro ho installato la 64 bit
<freepenguin0> volendo mantenere le configurazioni di thunderbird
<freepenguin0> posso prendere pari pari la cartellina .thunderbird della home del 32 bit e spostarla nel 64 bit
<freepenguin0> o ci sono problemi di incompatibilità?
<Matt_91> freepenguin0: teoricamente non ci dovrebbero essere problemi
<freepenguin0> Matt_91, bene
<Matt_91> volevo condividere con VirutalBox una cartella su macchina virutale con su Ubuntu Server questo quello che combino: http://imagebin.org/133717 http://imagebin.org/133718 , e non ne vengo a capo... -.-"
<e-DIO-t> Matt_91: banalmente io me ne fotto!
<Matt_91> e-DIO-t: fai bene :)
<enzotib> Matt_91, ma vuoi vedere dall'host una cartella del guest?
<e-DIO-t> Ovvero -> quando ho bisogno di connettere la vm alla macchina fisica; interfaccia "posticcia" sul sistema fisico [tun0] e seconda interfaccia di rete sulla macchina virtuale in bridge su tun0.
<Matt_91> enzotib: contrario
<enzotib> Matt_91, hai le guest additions?
<Matt_91> enzotib: certo :)
<e-DIO-t> ah dannazione, scusate. Sacmbiato n'altra volta per il -chat :°°) vabbe'!
<enzotib> Matt_91, sul guest esiste la dir dove monti?
<hobo> salve ragazzi ho un problema con chromium
<Matt_91> enzotib: hsi
<Matt_91> *si
<hobo> non mi fa sentire alcune radio in treaming ne vedere video tipo su rainews
<Neo_> ciao a tutti
<hobo> rainews24 nemmeno su mozilla lo vedo
<Matt_91> hobo: per i video della rai, credo ti serva moonlight
<enzotib> Matt_91, mi pare la procedura giusta, controlla di aver scritto tutti i path correttamente
<hobo> ho moonlight 3
<hobo> e cmq nn vedo rainews
<hobo> solo in vlc  c riesco
<e-DIO-t> hobo: lamentatene con la rai.
<hobo> della rai m frega
<hobo> però x le radio
<hobo> m servirebbe aiuto
<glpiana> !enter | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<hobo> con mozilla xine fa da buffer
<hobo> scusami
<hobo> con chromium alcune radio nn le sento proprio,ed esce scritta missing plugin,idee?
<glpiana> hobo, per rainews24 non serve moonlight, se la visualizzi dal suo sito e non dal portale rai
<hobo> gipana:  la riesco a vedere solo cn vlc,ne cn mozilla ne con chromium,il vero problema son le radio
<glpiana> hobo, la gran parte delle radio usa flash
<glpiana> hobo, hai installato flash?
<Matt_91> enzotib: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=5851 io avrei trovato una possibile soluzione, ma se do sudo modprobe vboxfvs     mi dice: FATAL: Module vboxvfs not found.
<Matt_91> enzotib: riprovare a reinstallare le guestaddition?
<hobo> gipiana: si
<enzotib> Matt_91, fvs? hai mischiato le lettere?
<Matt_91> enzotib: no ho ricopiato a manina :)
<Onlinef> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556527/
<glpiana> hobo, dacci l'inidirizzo di una radio di quelle che non ti vanno
<hobo> gipiana: http://www.radioprimarete.it
<Matt_91> hobo: su chrome confermo che non funziona, mi da da scaricare il pugin
<glpiana> hobo, e dove bisognerebbe cliccare per sentire la radio?
<glpiana> visto
<hobo> gipiana: sulla radio piccola in alto a destra
<glpiana> sì sì visto visto :)
<Matt_91> hobo: su firefox invece mi funziona :)
<hobo> matt 91: si esatto
<glpiana> a me funziona su chromium
<glpiana> e non su firefox :D
<hobo> gipiana: ????
<hobo> bhà
<Onlinef> Chi mi fa il piacere di provare "find /etc/rc* | grep  cryptdisk" e dirmi cosa gli dice il pc?
<glpiana> hobo, su chromium mi funziona ed utilizza il plugin di totem
<glpiana> Onlinef, a me non da nulla
<hobo> gipiana: dovrei scaricarlo?
<Matt_91> glpiana: camiseria glpiana come fai a farlgi utilizzare totem a chrome, che a me non funziona :(
<glpiana> hobo, dovrebbe esserci di default
<Onlinef> glpiana: grazie ... che versione di ubuntu è?
<hobo> gipiana: forse l ho tolto per sbaglio?
<Matt_91> glpiana: neppure a me è di default
<glpiana> Onlinef, 10.10 ma io non ho dischi criptati
<glpiana> hobo, controlla, si chiama totem-mozilla
<hobo> gipiana: ok
<Onlinef> glpiana: nemmeno io ho dischi crittati ma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556527/
<Matt_91> enzotib: none, non funge... ricontrollato percorsi e tutto, mha
<hobo> gipiana : cè
<hobo> cioè come è possibile ke radio e tv streaming alcune funzionano su chromium e mozilla no e viceversa?
<Matt_91> grazie glpiana ho trovato come abilitarlo :p   hobo hai percaso tra i plugin: VLC Multimedia Plug-in
<hobo> matt91: controllo
<glpiana> hobo, non so dirti, ma qui credo sia stata solo una questione di connessione (nel mio caso intendo)
<Matt_91> hobo: se si disabilitalo, si vede che vanno in conflitto
<glpiana> Onlinef, prova a dare un'occhiata qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1393197
<Onlinef> glpiana: grazie mille
<hobo> matt91: come si disabilita?
<Matt_91> hobo: su chrome nella barra degli indirizzi digiti: about:plugins      a finaco trovi >Disabilita>
<hobo> matt91: ok
<Matt_91> hobo: ora a me funziona
<hobo> matt91: grazie risolto
<Matt_91> hobo: di nulla, anzi grazie anche a te e a glpiana che mi avete fatto guardare di sta cosa così ho risolto pure io :D
<hobo> matt91: gipiana: c siete ancora?
<hobo> cè qualcuno che sa aiutarmi con conflitti plugin su chromium?
<usul_> come devo fare per velocizzare l'hard disck?
<usul_> disk
<usul_> ?
<usul_> o il sitema operativo...?
<usul_> sistema
<usul_> ops
<usul_> mi dite per favore come devo fare per velocizzare l'hard disk
<Diels-Alder> domanda idiota magari ma che  mi sento di porre
<Diels-Alder> ho un pc con core i7 930 6gb di ram in triple channel e scheda video geforce 220 da 1 gb di ram ddr5
<Diels-Alder> la mia questione è come faccio a far si che un processo abbia il massimo della potenza di calcolo?
<usul_> giusto ma come?
<Diels-Alder> ho settato il nice a -20 ma cmq il mio processore lavora solo al 13%
<Diels-Alder> ne possiamo discutere?
<usul_> processore intel core  2duo t7100 1.8ghz 800mghz fsb,2mb l2cache 160gb hdd
<usul_> come lo velocizzo?
<Diels-Alder> usul_: cosa intendi?
<Diels-Alder> veloccizzi in che senso?
<usul_> come posso aumentare le prestazioni del sistema cioè scusa....
<Diels-Alder> togliendo le cagate a partire da compiz
<Diels-Alder> magari scegliendo una distro più leggera e scattante di ubuntu
<usul_> tipo?
<Diels-Alder> un desktop manager leggero come ad esempio LXDE
<Diels-Alder> ecc...
<usul_> kde anche?
<Diels-Alder> usul_: NO
<Diels-Alder> kde è il male per le prestazioni è bellissimo esteticamente ma....
<Diels-Alder> vuoi un sistema scattante installati puppy linux
<usul_> lxde allora
<Diels-Alder> e vedrai
<usul_> provo LXDE
<usul_> perchè proprio da compiz? cosa gli levo tipo...?
<usul_> cosa tolgo da compiz <diels-alder>?
<Diels-Alder> lo disabiliti
<Diels-Alder> sistema--> preferenze --> Aspetto
<jester-> sera
<Diels-Alder> poi vai in effetti grafici e spunti nessuno
<Diels-Alder> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià diesel
<Diels-Alder> auhauhauh
<Diels-Alder> :-P
<stellamadame> ciao a tutti
<stellamadame> c'è un anima pia disposta a darmi una mano?
<jester-> ! ciao | stellamadame
<ubot-it> stellamadame: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<stellamadame> ho un problemino con la risoluzione del monitor
<jester-> cioè?
<stellamadame> allora
<stellamadame> ho appena installato una ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<stellamadame> ho un 19" wide che non riesce ad andare in 1440x900
<stellamadame> quando vado a scegliere la risoluzione mi propone solo 1024x748 etc
<jester-> stellamadame: e va? ance se mi pare un po scarsina la 1440x900 per un 19"
<jester-> stellamadame: sched video?
<stellamadame> sarebbe la sua
<jester-> scheda*
<stellamadame> la sv è una intel integrata
<stellamadame> ma googlando ho visto che è proprio un problema di riconoscimento del monitor
<stellamadame> infatti me lo vede come sconosciuto
<jester-> mi sa che xorg non riesca a interrogare il monitor
<stellamadame> probabile
<stellamadame> il fatto è che con la 10.10 xorg non si modifica come una volta
<stellamadame> o almeno per quanto ne ho capito io
<jester-> bisogna fare un xorg.conf con i refresh
<stellamadame> sono in /etc/X11 ma manca xorg.conf
<jester-> stellamadame: certo essendo il driver nel kernel
<stellamadame> che mi consigli?
<jester-> stellamadame: lsmod | grep i9
<stellamadame> i915                  334267  4
<stellamadame> drm_kms_helper         32836  1 i915
<stellamadame> drm                   206230  4 i915,drm_kms_helper
<stellamadame> i2c_algo_bit            6208  1 i915
<stellamadame> intel_agp              32462  2 i915
<FloodBotIt2> stellamadame: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<stellamadame> video                  22176  1 i915
<jester-> Steeler: spe
<stellamadame> mi ha buttato fuori...
<usul_> <dielser.alder > sto scaricando i pacchetti di LXDE si installa all' riavvio il desktop o come?
<stellamadame> jester-, hai visto l'output?
<usul_> jester ho scaricato i pacchetti LXDE come installo l'ambiente grafico?
<jester-> stellamadame: che risoluzone vorresti?
<stellamadame> 1440x900
<stellamadame> non riesco a trovare come far apparire un elenco completo di risoluzioni
<jester-> stellamadame: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    maiuscola la x nè
<usul_> ho scaricato l'ambiente grafico LXDE come lo installo facendo un semplice riavvio?
<stellamadame> jester-, mi apre un file vuoto
<stellamadame> nella cartella X11 manca .xorg.conf
<jester-> stellamadame: icolla senza numeri di riga http://paste.ubuntu.com/556541/
<jester-> stellamadame: fatto?
<stellamadame> si ho fatto
<jester-> salvato?
<stellamadame> si
<jester-> stellamadame: incrocia le dita a dai sudo service gdm restart
<usul_> scaricato pacchetti LXDE come installo l'ambiente grafico?
<usul_> descktop
<usul_> desktop
<kapo> man lxde
<kapo> dovrebbe dirti
<kapo> o se c'è qualche script da mettere in .xinitrc
<jester-> usul_: mica si scaricano i pacchetti, fa tutto apt
<kapo> o se basta metterci in .xinitrc:
<kapo> exec eseguibile_lxde
<Shin3> ma non basta riloggarsi e segliere lxde?
<kapo> ah
<kapo> se usa un dm si
<usul_> ma io li ho scaricati da synaptic
<kapo> usul
<kapo> da synaptic si installano i pacchetti
<usul_> dimmi
<jester-> usul_: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop poi scegli in sessioni alla finestra di login
<kapo> se da terminale dai
<kapo> dpkg -l | grep lxde
<usul_> grazie
<kapo> ti da righe con ii iniziali ?
<Nando> salve, vi volevo chiedere, la partizione / che ho creato per ubuntu è l'unica parte di hd che ubuntu utilizzerà per installare programmi?
<kapo> dipende dove installi i programmi
<kapo> se installi da synaptic
<kapo> (il gestore pacchetti)
<kapo> si
<Nando> sisi uso l'ubuntu software center
<Nando> ok grazie
<Nando> ciaoooooooooo
<jester-> Nando: / è convenzionalmente la root, cioè l'intero file system, partizione è altra cosa
<Nando> sisi giusto
<Nando> ma era giusto per farmi capire
<Nando> :D
<Nando> ciao a tutti
<Claudinux> 'sera
<alnuvola> buonpomeriggio
<alnuvola> è utile saper programmare in python ???
<roxdragon> dipende
<Marcofe> ragazzi
<Marcofe> chi di voi
<Marcofe> usa i makefile?
<hobo> ragazzi ho un problema con crhomium che credo dipenda da conflitti tra plugin,sento rainews ma nn vedo immagini
<hobo> idee?
<hobo> ah scusatemi salve
<peppe__> ciao enzo tid   hai tempo?
<stellamadame> ciao a tutti
<stellamadame> jester-, ci sei ancora? :)
<jester-> stellamadame: alura?
<stellamadame> niente
<stellamadame> non è andato
<stellamadame> anche perchè come di dicevo in ubuntu10.10 manca xorg.conf
<stellamadame> una volta creato il file non è più partito
<stellamadame> ho dovuto cancellarlo e ora è ripartito ma si vede sempre male
<stellamadame> sto leggendo qui intanto
<stellamadame> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<jester-> stellamadame: so che il driver intel aveva dei problemi
<jester-> stellamadame: prova a dare xrandr e metti la risposta sul teminale
<stellamadame> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556583/
<stellamadame> come vedi mette poche risoluzioni disponibili
<go^> sera
<jester-> stellamadame: il driver non supporta la risoluzione che vorresti tu
<jester-> stellamadame: c'è 1360x768
<stellamadame> si vede ancora peggio
<jester-> stellamadame: non so se ci sia in repo ppa ingiro con dentro il driver che va bene
<go^> qualcuno ha avuto problemi col tasto destro del Touchpad con Linux?
<K99Brain> stellamadame, fai vedere su pastebin l'output di xrandr
<K99Brain> !paste | stellamadame
<ubot-it> stellamadame: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<K99Brain> ops, hai gia fatto
<K99Brain> non avevo visto, scusa
<stellamadame> no problem
<K99Brain> stellamadame, comuque anche secondo me la 1360x768 pare la risoluzione da usare
<stellamadame> ti assicuro che lavora in 1440, il modello è asus vw192s
<stellamadame> googlando ho visto che altri hanno avuto lo stesso problema
<jester-> stellamadame: il monitor tira anche parechio di piu ma il driver intel ti da quello che vedi in xrandr
<alnuvola> ragazzi come faccio a controllare chi si è connesso ho un server fto com vsftp
<K99Brain> alnuvola, last
<K99Brain> alnuvola, collegato in ssh al server e dai il comando last
<jester-> stellamadame: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/257401
<jester-> stellamadame: prima proverei ad abilitare i proposed, aggiornare solo il driver e disabilitarli
<jester-> se non va ripiegfa sui proposed
<jester-> sui ppa
<stellamadame> che dovrei fare in pratica?
<jester-> stellamadame: apri synaptic
<stellamadame> ok
<jester-> impostazioni/repository
<jester-> stellamadame: etichetta aggiornamenti e metti la spunta a backports e a propesed
<jester-> stellamadame: chiudi e pigia ricarica
<jester-> stellamadame: clicca cerca, metti per nome e scrivi intel
<jester-> stellamadame: vedi se xserver-xorg-video-intel è aggiornabile
<stellamadame> sono ancora al primo punto
<romeopapa> salve a tutti
<romeopapa> ho un problema
<romeopapa> devo inviare il mio portatile in assistenza
<romeopapa> per un problema al monitor
<romeopapa> ho dual boot w7 e maverick, ma w7 non lo uso da diversi mesi
<Matt_91> !invio | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ceon1> sera
<romeopapa> cosa succede mettendo l'hdd del portatile su un'altro portatile, ubuntu funziona?
<jester-> romeopapa: dovrebbe
<Matt_91> romeopapa: ubuntu forse si, se non hai installato driver grafici(esempio nvidea) e poi metti su un altro portatile con sched video diversa(esempio ati)
<Matt_91> windows quasi sicuramente no
<romeopapa> jester: ubuntu si recupera i driver nuovi?, conviene essere collegati a internet?
<romeopapa> w7 non mi interessa!
<under> jester-: scusa il disturbo ma non ho risolto il problema di ieri
<jester-> romeopapa: w7 dipende da cosa trova sulla mobo, 90% non parte ma linux se ne frega
<stellamadame> jester-, ti saluto, per ora parcheggio il problema. grazie di tutto
<stellamadame> ciao a tutti
<jester-> under: che era?
<romeopapa> jester-: l'altro portatile ha un problema...ha una sk video sis, e sto cercando di risolvere, è un bug noto, questo una nvidia, ma non credo di aver istallato i driver, mi are di ricordare che facevano casino, può essere un problema?
<under> jester-: Ciao a tutti. Ho un problema piuttosto serio: trovo molta difficoltà a leggere i caratteri, cosa che non avviene su windows. Premetto che uso la stessa risoluzione e frequenza del monitor anche nell'altro sistema operativo. Grazie molte per le risposte.
<jester-> romeopapa: se sis sopporterai una risoluzione bassa, ma sul sito mi pare ci siano i deiver
<jester-> driver*
<romeopapa> jester: quale sito?
<jester-> romeopapa: sito sis
<romeopapa> jester: c'ho guardato...ma non ho trovato nieente che funzionasse...riproverò...
<romeopapa> jester: conviene essere su internet quando avvio col l' hdd sostituito?
<jester-> romeopapa: è uguale
<romeopapa> jester: ok, domani provo, ultima domanda, quando questo pc torna dall'assistenza rimetto il suo hdd e riparte tutto come se nulla fosse?
<jester-> romeopapa: dovrebbe
<romeopapa> jester: condizionale? perche?
<jester-> romeopapa: se no frattempo non cannibalizzi il sistema si
<romeopapa> ha ok
<romeopapa> quindi pochi aggeggiamenti...
<jester-> romeopapa: non pacioccare la rova grafica
<jester-> roba*
<PaoloRotolo> Scusate, perchè quando clicco su un file e vado in Copia in, la funzione "altro riquadro" è disabilitata?
<romeopapa> jester conviene tenessi la 800x600
<jester-> PaoloRotolo: perchè cerchi di incollare fuori dalla home
<jester-> PaoloRotolo: serve gksu nautilus
<PaoloRotolo> jester-, grazie
<PaoloRotolo> jester-, ma c'è un modo per attivarlo di default in nautilus?
<PaoloRotolo> per non digitare il comando ogni volta
<Matt_91> PaoloRotolo: se questa funzione ti serve sempre nella stessa cartella puoi dare al tuo utente i permessi per farlo
<PaoloRotolo> Matt_91, in poche parole mi piacerebbe averla in tutte le cartelle
<Matt_91> PaoloRotolo: ma di tutto il computer?
<PaoloRotolo> Matt_91, si
<PaoloRotolo> Matt_91, per copiare più rapidamente
<Matt_91> PaoloRotolo: per essere fattibile sarebbe anche fattibile credo, ma la sicurezza.... insomma dare a tutto il filesystem al tuo utente per scrivere...
<PaoloRotolo> Matt_91, ah, vabbè non fa niente, grazie comunque =-)
<go^> qualcuno sa mica come cambiare la sensibilità del mouse? (Attraverso file .conf perchè l'ho impostata dal "pannello di controllo" ma è comunque troppo bassa)
<Matt_91> PaoloRotolo: allimite io mi farei un lanciatore sul desktop che lanci il comando, metti la password di amministratore e si in pieno possesso
<PaoloRotolo> go^, sistema - preferenze - mouse
<PaoloRotolo> Matt_91, ok, grazie
<Matt_91> PaoloRotolo: poi se vuoi si può abilitare scrittua a tutte le cartelle al tuo utente, ma io non lo farei, poi...
<PaoloRotolo> Matt_91, hai ragione
<go^> PaoloRotolo, l'ho già impostata al max da lì ma è troppo bassa
<crocco> ciao ragazzi
<crocco> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<crocco> ho fatto una c....
<crocco> non riesco piu ad avviare il pc
<Nicole> crocco, che hai fatto ?
<crocco> volevo modificare l'aspetto grafico del boot loader
<Nicole> e quindi ?
<crocco> avevo trovato un articolo
<crocco> ed ora
<crocco> all'avvio invece di chiedermi
<Nicole> crocco, ripristina grub
<crocco> che sistema operativo usare
<crocco> mi fa
<Nicole> crocco, continua
<crocco> burg version....
<crocco> e mi da una stringa
<Nicole> ah
<crocco> grub
<Nicole> ti si è imputtanito burg
<crocco> e non so cosa srivere
<Nicole> ripristina grub
<crocco> come posso fare per recuperarlo?
<vd> ciao a tutti
<crocco> come?
<Nicole> !grub | crocco
<ubot-it> crocco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<crocco> ci provo
<Nicole> crocco, sei in live ?
<go^> beh immagino sia in live si :P
<crocco> si si
<Matt_91> non riesco a cambiare i permessi ad una cartella nella quale c'è montata un'altra cartella. apparteine a root, e anche se ho i permessi di root, non mi cambia il proprietario, non mi restituisce nessun errore
<crocco> sono su un altro pc windows
<Nicole> crocco, se hai problemi chiedi.. la procedura dovrebbe essere semplice
<Nicole> crocco, devi accedere in live
<crocco> ok grazie nicola posso contattarti in pvt?
<crocco> nicole
<Nicole> direi...
<go^> ... no :P
<Nicole> !tab | crocco
<ubot-it> crocco: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Nicole> crocco, il pvt non lo amo
<crocco> ok ok
<keba_> ciao ragazzi...sapete che programma posso utilizzare per convertire i file mp3 in mmf?
<crocco> Nicole
<crocco> ho inserito
<Nicole> crocco, ci sono
<crocco> il dvd di ubuntu 10.10
<crocco> per aprire un terminale
<Nicole> crocco, bene
<crocco> ma l'unica opzione
<crocco> che mi da è prova ubuntu
<crocco> e installa ubuntu
<Nicole> crocco, è quello che serve
<crocco> in prova
<Nicole> il primo
<crocco> ah ok
<FloodBotIt2> crocco: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<crocco> primo intoppo scrivo : sudo fdisk -1 e mi da invalid option "1"
<Nicole> crocco, magari è una elle ?
<crocco> magari hai ragione
<Nicole> direi :D
<crocco> :D
<alnuvola> come faccio a cancellare il registro di ubuntu
<alnuvola> ???
<crocco> nicole il comando sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev ho provato anche a mettere  .../dev/sda2 mi da che il mount point non esiste
<Nicole> crocco,  hai fatto le cose precedenti ? tipo montare /dev/sda1 ?
<Nicole> o sda2
<crocco> si si
<crocco> ho dato sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt e se prova a rifarlo mi da che c'è già un volume aperto
<Nicole> crocco, dai sudo umount -a
<Nicole> poi dai sudo blkid
<Nicole> e pasta l'output
<Nicole> crocco, arriva l'output ?
<crocco> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo blkid /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"  /dev/sda1: LABEL="Riservato per il sistema" UUID="4AF83370F8335981" TYPE=" ntfs"  /dev/sda2: UUID="82C03BA5C03B9E7B" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda5: UUID="b5d16ccf-d2ba-4863-9d39-266b307f798a" TYPE="swap"  /dev/sda6: UUID="6faa02c4-1af3-4eb3-93c3-f41f482078e9" TYPE="ext4"
<crocco> eccolo
<K99Brain> !paste | crocco
<ubot-it> crocco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nicole> crocco, allora è /dev/sda1
<Nicole> quindi dai sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Nicole> e pasta l'output
<crocco> do invio e non fa nulla
<crocco> ritorna al prompt
<Nicole> K99Brain, si potrebbero modificare le guide ? fdisk -l da un output inutile
<Nicole> crocco, pasta sudo mount
<K99Brain> non è inutile :(
<Nicole> K99Brain, rispetto a blkid s'
<K99Brain> Nicole, comunque in effetti spesso io preferisco il sudo parted -l
<Nicole> non da nemmeno il file system
<K99Brain> Nicole, e allora dai sudo parted -l
<Nicole> K99Brain, blkid è il migliore :D
<Nicole> crocco, aspetto l'output di sudo mount
<crocco> nicole scrivo sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt e non mi da nulla
<crocco> ripeto ritorna al prompt
<Nicole> crocco, DAMMI L'OUTPUT DI  SUDO MOUNT
<crocco> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Nicole> crocco, porco diavolo ... ti sto dicendo sudo mount
<Nicole> non sudo mount vattelapesca
<Nicole> crocco, hai capito ?
<crocco> si si
<Nicole> crocco, arriva ? ;)
<crocco> ho capito che sono un rintronato
<crocco> ehehehe
<Nicole> bene ;)
<crocco> nicole l'ho incollato in quel link paste.ubuntu.com
<Nicole> crocco, e passarmi il link no ?
<crocco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556611/
<crocco> perchè mi tratti male? ehehehe
<Nicole> crocco, /dev/sda1 on /mnt type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<Nicole> è montato :D
<Nicole> crocco, prosegui ora
<crocco> con cosa?
<Nicole> con il passo 3 della guida
<crocco> ah ok
<crocco> nicole http://paste.ubuntu.com/556613/
<Nicole> crocco, dai sudo ls /mnt
<crocco> nicole http://paste.ubuntu.com/556615/
<Nicole> crocco, stai montando la /boot per caso ?!
<crocco> non lo so sto facendo quello che mi dici
<GNAM> ehila'
<Nicole> crocco, hai idea di quale sia la partizione di sistema ?
<crocco> si quella dove risiede il boot loader
<Nicole> crocco, no.....
<Nicole> :D
<crocco> ok eheheh
<crocco> qual è?
<Nicole> crocco, non necessariamente
<Nicole> crocco, quello dove sono dev sys var etc
<Nicole> e via dicendo
<crocco> quella dove risiede linux?
<Nicole> crocco, quella dove risiede il sistema......
<Nicole> hai partizioni separate per ubuntu ?
<crocco> si si ho diviso il disco in due partizioni una ntfs windows ed un'altra linux
<Nicole> crocco, nella partizione che stiamo montando non c'è nulla eccetto burg
<crocco> ma è quella che stiamo montando o quella che vorremmo montare?
<hobo> ho un problema con chromium o meglio una curiosità
<Nicole> crocco, quella che montiamo non funge
<crocco> smonto con sudo umount -a?
<crocco> aspe ti copio una cosa
<hobo> se vado su rainews24 sul sito  non lo vedo lo sento solo,mentre se vado su coolstreaming tv e clicco player media di windows e poi sul collegamento silverliht vedo e sento
<hobo> ma comè possibile?
<hobo> ho ubuntu 10.04
<crocco> nicole http://paste.ubuntu.com/556621/
<Nicole> hobo, è grazie alla rai.... ha fatto una cazzata commerciale con microsoft
<hobo> poi ho un problema vera con qbittorrent che non vedo le anteprime,mi apre il player ma sento disturbato e nn vedo nulla
<Nicole> crocco, rifai tutto con /dev/sda6
<crocco> devo prima smontare?
<Nicole> crocco, s'
<hobo> alla rai son proprio dei geni
<hobo> ahhahahaha
<Nicole> hobo, direi dei porci...
<hobo> ovvio
<Nicole> ad ogni modo potresti provare con firefox + moonlight
<hobo> anche
<hobo> nicole: proverò
<hobo> nicole: per qbittorrrent idee?
<mettao87> ciao a tutti. ho un problema con una nuova partizione ext4. Ho aggiunto la riga di comando in fstab ma ho il permesso di scrittura. ecco il mio fstab: http://pastebin.com/D168Rg6s la partizione e' la sda4. COme posso risolvere? grazie.
<Nicole> hobo, uso trasmission da riga di comando per torrent
<Nicole> :D
<hobo> nicole:come si fa?
<crocco> nicole tutto ok fino al punto 4 poi c'è una nota
<crocco> io sono sicuro?
<mettao87> ops... non ho il permesso, scusate l'errore
<Nicole> crocco, vai
<crocco> quindi devo scrivere mount/dev/sda2 /boot
<Nicole> hobo, uso il transmission-cli
<crocco> o passo al punto 5 direttamente
<Nicole> crocco, vai
<hobo> nicole: scusami ma si scarica? è già in ubuntu? come si usa?
<Nicole> hobo, è un pacchetto ... sudo aptitude install transmission-cli
<hobo> nicole: grazie 1000,lo installo e basta?
<Nicole> hobo, poi dai transmissioncli URLTORRENT
<Nicole> cos' scarica
<Nicole> non chiudere il terminale se no si blocca
<hobo> nicole, ok
<hobo> nicole, e basta?
<Nicole> hobo, s'
<hobo> nicole, mi è uscito file opened con urltorrent
<hobo> nicole,  è normale?
<Nicole> hobo, sta scaricando
<crocco> nicole grazie mille non so come sdebitarmi......pero credo di aver battuto tutti i record sono il peggiore credo che tu abbia mai aiutato :D
<hobo> nicole, no
<Nicole> crocco, ho trovato molti di peggio.......
<Nicole> hobo, uhm
<Nicole> non lo uso da un po'
<hobo> nicole, ok quindi quando scarica devo dare il comando url torrent
<hobo> nicole, ho capito bene?
<Nicole> hobo, spe
<Nicole> dammi un torrent
<crocco> nicole e se ora volessi farlo st'aspetto grafico del boot c'è qualche software automatico?
<hobo> nicole, scusami filed opened
<Nicole> crocco, direi di evitare
<crocco> ehehehehe
<crocco> ok ok
<crocco> ma io lo faccio per imparare
<hobo> nicole , no file opened
<Nicole> hobo, forse<<<
<Nicole> ti dico.. non lo uso da molto tempo
<crocco> alla prossima
<Nicole> hobo, passami un link di un torrent che vedo
<hobo> nicole,per curiosità usi altri programmi torrent?  si asp
<Nicole> hobo, ho usato in passato ktorrent .. ma nn mi gira sul router
<hobo> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:5PWAZU2GIZI7VFL4TMLIZ4RNA7NXDK2O&dn=Che.Bella.Giornata.2011.iTALiAN.MD.CAM.XviD-iMC.avi&tr=http%3a%2f%2ftracker.publicbt.com%3a80%2fannounce
<hobo> nicole, è questo il link giusto?
<Nicole> hobo, devi scrivere transmissioncli magnet:?xt=urn:btih:5PWAZU2GIZI7VFL4TMLIZ4RNA7NXDK2O&dn=Che.Bella.Giornata.2011.iTALiAN.MD.CAM.XviD-iMC.avi&tr=http%3a%2f%2ftracker.publicbt.com%3a80%2fannounce
<Nicole> per esempio
<Nicole> cmnq ti consiglierei di non scaricare queste cose
<hobo_> nicole, perchè?
<Nicole> hobo_, copyright e tante altre beghe
<hobo_> nicole, te scarichi per curiosità?
<Nicole> hobo_, no
<Nicole> non questo tipo di cose
<hobo_> nicole, mmm.... non ti è mai capitato?
<Nicole> quando avevo 10 anni forse.....
<hobo_> nicole, scusami se vado fuoritema forse ma mi sembri informata abbastamza
<Nicole> hobo_, i sistemi di p2p non sono nati per la condivisione di materiale pirata...
<hobo_> nicole, secondo te è più pericoloso vedere in streaming un film appena uscito o scaricarlo,o è uguale?
<Nicole> hobo_, vi sono modi per ottenere legalmente tali cose a poco prezzo
<hobo_> nicole, fammi un esempio
<hobo_> nicole, please
<Nicole> hobo_, vieni in chat
<hobo_> nicole, cioè non lo siamo già?
<Nicole> !chat | hobo_, questo è il canale di supporto
<ubot-it> hobo_, questo è il canale di supporto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hobo_> nicole,  thanx
<OverMe> hi
<DAMN3dg1rl> OverMe, haloa
<neramarea> buonasera a tutti. dopo aver reinstallato maverick di sana pianta, mi è scomparsa l'icona di spegnimento in lato a destra, il nome utente è "sdoppiato" e non posso spostare l'icona di notifica di rete...
<neramarea> in alto a destra
<neramarea> ...dite che reinstallare gnome panel serva a qualcosa?
<Alex99> ciao, ho ubuntu 8.10. non so cos'ho combinato ma la risoluzione video ora è 800x600 ma ho un video 20"
<Alex99> ciao, ho ubuntu 8.10. non so cos'ho combinato ma la risoluzione video ora è 800x600 ma ho un video 20"
<cristian_> ciao a tutti!
<cristian_> ho un problema con xrdp... l'ho installato sul pc dell'ufficio e ho provato a connettermi da casa. Tutto funziona tranne la d della tastiera, che se la premo mi fa quello che fa la combinazione win+d normalmente su ubuntu, ovvero mi fa vedere il desktop... c'è un modo per sistemare la cosa?
<neramarea> dopo una reinstallazione pulita di maverick ho problemi coi pannelli: non posso più spostare le icone di connessione (wi-fi e bluetooth), il nome utente appare sdoppiato così come l'icona scrivania in basso a sx... aiutto!
<cristian_> nessuno per xrdp?
<attempt> ?
<cristian_> ho un problema con xrdp... l'ho installato sul pc dell'ufficio e ho provato a connettermi da casa. Tutto funziona tranne la d della tastiera, che se la premo mi fa quello che fa la combinazione win+d normalmente su ubuntu, ovvero mi fa vedere il desktop... c'è un modo per sistemare la cosa?
<pietro888888> buona sera
<pietro888888> mi serve aiutooooooooooooooooooo
<attempt>  !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<attempt> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<davyde> sera ho il solito problema con la webcam, skype non la vede o non la sa usare ho provato a lanciarlo con LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype ma appena faccio la prova in terminale esce un errore
<davyde> X Error, request 133, minor 18, error code 8 BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<pietro888888> NN RIESCO AD ISTALLARE LINUX MI DA ERRORE INVALID INGRUMENT COME DEVO FARE????
<attempt> scrivi in minuscolo.
<pietro888888> ok
<attempt> scarica su un pc la iso di ubuntu
<attempt> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<attempt> masterizzala max a 4x
<attempt> su un cd non rewritable.
<pietro888888> si l ho scaricata e masterizzata
<attempt> setta il boot da cd da bios.
<pietro888888> e mi da anche li errore
<pietro888888> se lo faccio partire cn cd
<attempt> allora. hai una iso fallata. oppure il pc non e' compatibile linux.
<attempt> la devi masterizzare alla minima velocita' possibile.
<pietro888888> è un asseblato
<attempt> controlla il checksum md5
<attempt> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<pietro888888> mi puoi dare un link dove trovo una versione buona???
<filo1234> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/Ottenere_Ubuntu.shtml
<K99Brain> !lucid
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ | Kubuntu 10.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/it
<pietro888888> ok grazie ci riprovo
<TheBestNeo> ciao a tutti, è sicuro al 100% l'avanzamento da karmic a lucid o è meglio formattare?
<filo1234> TheBestNeo: l'avanzamento non è mai sicuro al 100%
<filo1234> anche perchè non tutti sono uguali
<TheBestNeo> filo1234: quindi te dici di formattare
<filo1234> TheBestNeo: puoi provare
<filo1234> nel caso vada male formatti
<filo1234> tuto dipende dalle porcherie che fa l'utente :D
<filo1234> sia prima che dopo
<TheBestNeo> filo1234: in ogni caso un backup non è male...
<TheBestNeo> filo1234: porcherie?? devo essere il super user delle porcherie!
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> il backup è obbligatorio
<TheBestNeo> filo1234: con simple backup? faccio direttamente il backup della partizione?
<filo1234> quello che preferisci
<TheBestNeo> filo1234: grazie
<Alex99> ciao, ho ubuntu 8.10. non so cos'ho combinato ma la risoluzione video ora è 800x600 ma ho un video 20"
<filo1234> Alex99: ti ho gia detto forse una ventina di volte che il supporto per la 8.10 è terminato o sbaglio?
<Alex99> si lo so che me lo hai detto 20 volte ma io ti ho detto altrettante volte che non posos aggiornare alla 9.04 e neanche alle successive
<filo1234> si ma se il supprto è finito....non possiamo dare supporto
<Alex99> se un povero cristo ha ubuntu 8.10 cosa deve fare. Ho sempre sentito che linux funziona anche su pc "vecchi" e datati
<filo1234> si l'hai gia detto
<filo1234> ma non so cosa dirti...ti ho gia detto che anche io ho un problema uguale su un pc ma ho isntallato altro
<Alex99> sinceramente che devo fare. buttare il pc? non riesco a comprarne un altro. già devo cambiarne uno
<Alex99> due son troppi....
<filo1234> pechè alal fine avere un sistema in cui non posso fare nulla non serve
<filo1234> prova altre distribuzioni
<Alex99> e che hai installato?
<ls960> Alex99, prova debian
<filo1234> se Ubuntu no va non va
<Alex99> ho appena scaricato lubuntu
<filo1234> debian
<filo1234> non so cos'altro dirti
<Alex99> ma ci avevo provato e non parte l'installazione
<Alex99> ma debian com'è? so che anni fa era per programmatori esperti
<filo1234> -.-
<Alex99> al contrario della mandrake e ora dell'ubutu
<filo1234> Alex99: se vuoi consigli passa in chat però
<Alex99> in che senso?
<filo1234> centra una bella pippa essere programmatori per poter usare un sistema operativo
<filo1234> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alex99> e qui dove sono? scusa ma sono ignorante in materia. pensavo che questa fsse una chat...
<Alex99> non me ne intendo
<filo1234> sei in supporto
<filo1234> leggi
<filo1234> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alex99> scusa non sapevo! sono mesi che uso questo supporto
<attempt> sAlex99 googla xorg
<attempt> devi settare in xorg.conf anche la risoluzione o le risoluzioni supportate dal tuo monitor. in modo da poterle poi impostare.
<davyde> o reinstalli tutto io xorg non lo posso vedere :P
<attempt> risoluzione max o varie risoluzioni supportate che vedi nelle istruzioni del tuo monitor. sulla pagina di xorg trovi le guide e pure degli esempi di settaggio.
<Alex99> attempt: scusa ma ero andato in chat un attimo....arrivo
<attempt> Alex99  devi settare in xorg.conf anche la risoluzione o le risoluzioni supportate dal tuo monitor. in modo da poterle poi impostare. isoluzione max o varie risoluzioni supportate che vedi nelle istruzioni del tuo monitor. sulla pagina di xorg trovi le guide e pure degli esempi di settaggio.
<Alex99> attempt: sinceramente ha funzionato fino a ieri sera, poi ho tentato di installare flash player e mi sa
<Alex99> che ho mandato tutto in..... infatti ora ha la risloziione max 800x600
<attempt> flash. c'entra niente hai fatto qualcos'altro.
<Alex99> ho digitato xorg ma "command not found"
<attempt> ma no.
<Alex99> no sembra di no.... a dir la verità qui in chat mi han dato comandi per la chiavetta wireless ma penso non centri
<attempt> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     al posto di 800x600 metti la risoluzione max del monitor salvi e riavvii. ma prima dai un sudo cp -r /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf. back     .
<attempt> se non riparte ubuntu riparti dal kernel recovery e scegli la modalita' grafica sicura. che e' comunque la 800x600.
<Alex99> non ricordo bene. normalmente cos'è 1280x1024?
<Alex99> dov'è che inserisco la risoluzione che da nessuna parte c'è 800x600 e quindi non riesco a sostituirlo
<davyde> 20" puoi mettere 1680-1050
<Alex99> no ho sbagliato: 19"
<attempt> ti ho detto di vedere le pagine di xorg. trovi degli esempi.
<Alex99> dove sono le pagine xorg?
<attempt> http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.1/doc/xorg.conf.5.html   Alex99
<Alex99> grazie. domanda: ma visto che ubutu 8,10 non è più supportato un o.s. più leggero?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi io ho montato windows xp sul virtual box e uso ubuntu, come faccio a mandare un file dal windows a ubuntu
<esulu> perpiacere
<attempt> esulu penso che da vbox al sistema host cioe' ubuntu sia impossibile.
<ls960> no, basta usare le cartelle condivise
<ls960> condividi con xp una cartella della tua home
<attempt> da quale dei due os ls960?
<esulu> attempt basta usare le cartelle condivise
<ls960> da linux
<ls960> meglio§: dal sistema host
<esulu> ops ls960 hai ragione mi è venuto in mente di farlo anche a me
<attempt> quindi da ubuntu faccio una cartella condivisa con vbox giusto?
<esulu> adesso vedo come va
<esulu> grazie comunque
<ls960> esatto attempt
<attempt> ok appena ho occasione provo.
<ceon1> sera
<Elisa> ciao ragazzi
<yvesBsAs> sera Elisa
<Elisa> cercavo un aiuto
<Elisa> ho un problema sulla chat java
<yvesBsAs> esponi il problema
<Elisa> apro la pagina privata è scrivo
<Elisa> quando si riempe di scritte il foglio chiamiamolo
<Elisa> come qua
<Elisa> ad esempio
<Elisa> non salgono su le scritte dovo andare io a cliccare è salirel con lo scroll
<Elisa> non so se mi sono spieata
<yvesBsAs> si, capito, nel terminale dai questo comando e dimmi cosa dice la linea di java version
<yvesBsAs> java -version
<Elisa> java version "1.6.0_20" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.2) (6b20-1.9.2-0ubuntu2) OpenJDK Client VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode, sharing)
<Elisa> ho fatto giusto??
<yvesBsAs> si, immaginavo, è quello open, spesso fa stranezze, ti faccio installare l'altro
<Elisa> è quale???
<yvesBsAs> Elisa, chiudi la chat se la stai usando
<yvesBsAs> adesso ti dico, non essere di fretta o impasticciamo un qualcosa :D
<Elisa> chiusa
<Elisa> ok
<yvesBsAs> ora rimuoviamo il java attuale, dai questo nel terminale
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get purge icedtea6-plugin icedtea-6-jre-cacao openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib
<Elisa> ma non lo possiamo togliere visto che non è buono???
<yvesBsAs> magari non è tutto installato, poco importa, dimmi quando à finito
<yvesBsAs> si, lo stiamo togliendo
<Elisa> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati. Questo può voler dire che è stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure, se si sta usando una distribuzione in sviluppo, che alcuni pacchetti richiesti non sono ancora stati creati o sono stati rimossi da Incoming. Le seguenti informazioni possono aiutare 
<Elisa> è uscito questo
<yvesBsAs> no, ferma, li c'è altro
<yvesBsAs> ascolta, apri la pagina internet
<Elisa> aperta
<yvesBsAs> !paste | Elisa
<ubot-it> Elisa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<yvesBsAs> ora, tutto cosa ti è apparso nel terminale, lo incolli in "Content", metti un nick (elisa) e pigi il bottone "Paste!"
<yvesBsAs> la pagina si ricarica con nell'indirizzo una parte aggiuntiva, mi posti in chat giusto l'indirizzo
<Elisa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556683/
<yvesBsAs> è vietato postare i risultati in chat, blocca tutto e la rende inutilizzabile
<yvesBsAs> ok, spetta
<yvesBsAs> ok, prova a dare questo comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get purge icedtea6-plugin icedtea-6-jre-cacao openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-lib
<Elisa> niente lo stesso
<yvesBsAs> da errore?
<Elisa> vabbe prima di fare danni forse mi conviene lasciare comè
<yvesBsAs> spetta, se facciamo con calma non facciamo danni, ma io non vedo il tuo schermo, quindi devi dirmi che risponde o non so guidarti, capisci?
<Elisa> ok ma sono gia due operazioni non vorrei che facciamo danni
<yvesBsAs> ne faremo parecchie altre, e giustamente per non fare danni
<yvesBsAs> dimmi solo se è uscito errore o se lo ha disinstallato
<yvesBsAs> O_o? vabbè, contenta te :D
<miki_> ragazzi mi dite come faccio a desincronizzare i file che in precedenza ho sincronizzato con ubuntuone?
<miki_> ho conronizzato l'intera cartella documenti mettendo la spunta, adesso ho tolto la spunta, ma l'incoa sui files c'è sempre....come faccio?
<miki_> nessuno mi da una mano?
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-22
<go^> qualcuno mi può dare i colori del terminale di ubuntu 10.10 ?
<miki> salve a tutti, ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto...
<miki> nella stampa del in pdf mi dà il seguente errore: /usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftoraster failed
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Serpico> ciao
<oi> ciao
<ceon1> buongiorno
<Shin3> \o
<AleX{GCS-ITA}> \help
<AleX{GCS-ITA}> \join #ubuntu-it
<Guest86630> ciao, un problema con le porte usb del portatile, se collego la chiavetta wi-fi si freeza tutto e quando la tolgo il pc si riprende
<glpiana> Guest86630, su qualsiasi porta usb?
<Guest86630> ne ho 2
<Guest86630> quindi
<Guest86630> tra l'altro quando do lsusb me ne vede 1 sola
<Guest86630> mentre se attacco una chiavetta dati ne vdo 2
<glpiana> Guest86630, apri un terminale e scrivi: tail -f /var/log/messages
<glpiana> Guest86630, poi inserisci la chiavetta, poi se è freezato levala e metti su pastebin quanto è apparso nel temrinale
<glpiana> !paste | Guest86630
<ubot-it> Guest86630: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest86630> glpiana: v
<Guest86630> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/556760/
<glpiana> Guest86630, ha freezato?
<Guest86630> si
<Guest86630> l'output è preedente al freeze
<glpiana> quindi l'hai messa, l'hai tolta e poi ha freezato
<Guest86630> si
<Guest86630> o meglio
<Guest86630> l'ho messa ha freezato e poi l'ho tolta
<glpiana> Guest86630, digita uname -a   e copia la riga che esce
<mlazzari2> 'giorno
<bl4de> ciao a tutti!
<Guest86630> glpiana: luke@luke-laptop:~$ uname -a
<Guest86630> Linux luke-laptop 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 1 23:52:12 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> Guest86630, metti   l'output di lspci su pastebin
<Guest86630> glpiana :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/556763/
<glpiana> Guest86630, ifconfig  su pastebin
<Guest86630> iglpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/556765/
<glpiana> Guest86630, fai uso di  effeti grafici?
<glpiana> *effetti
<Guest86630> glpiana: cosa intendi? tipo giochi o di sistema?
<glpiana> Guest86630, compiz intendo
<Guest86630> no
<Guest86630> questo portatile è di mio figlio di 10 anni, al momento non sa cosa è compiz...per il momento
<glpiana> Guest86630, attacca la chiave e aspetta almeno 1 minuto. se è ncora bloccato togli la chiavetta e digita dmesg | tail
<go^> buondì
<Guest86630> glpiana: ha freezzato ma adesso funziona, non so che dire
<Guest86630> avevo già provato ad aspettare altro che 1 minuto anche 15 o 20
<glpiana> Guest86630, toglila e riprova
<Guest86630> tolgo
<cristian> buongiorno a tutti!
<DAMN3dg1rl> giorno
<DAMN3dg1rl> cristian, problemi ?
<cristian> sì, un sec che scrivo! :)
<cristian> ho installato xrdp e abilitato il desktop remoto su un pc remoto e mi collego dal mio a casa su quel pc. Quando però uso il pc remoto, quando premo il tasto "d", invece di scrivere la lettera, mi fa vedere il desktop, cosa che solitamente accade premendo la combinazione win+d
<cristian> perchè?
<Guest86630> glpiana: allora ho notato che appena attacco continua a funzionare ma freeza appena pigio un tasto qualsiasi della tastiera (anche prim era cosi
<Guest86630> ma ha senso?
<glpiana> Guest86630, deve avere un senso? che qualcosa non vada è avidente
<glpiana> Guest86630, avvia da livecd e vedi se il comportamento è lo stesso
<Guest86630> ok provo
<Guest86630> a tra un pò, la macchina ha i suoi tempi:-D
<alnuvola> buongiorno ubuntiani
<DAMN3dg1rl> [11:52:45] <alnuvola> buongiorno ubuntiani e debianiste
<alnuvola> e vabbbe
<alnuvola> allora dovrei dire soltanto
<alnuvola> debianisti/e
<alnuvola> e tutte le sue derivate
<alnuvola> ahhah
<DAMN3dg1rl> alnuvola, meglio :D
<jester-> !chat | alnuvola  DAMN3dg1rl
<ubot-it> alnuvola  DAMN3dg1rl: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alnuvola> ok
<cristian> ho installato xrdp e abilitato il desktop remoto su un pc remoto e mi collego dal mio a casa su quel pc. Quando però uso il pc remoto, quando premo il tasto "d", invece di scrivere la lettera, mi fa vedere il desktop, cosa che solitamente accade premendo la combinazione win+d
<glpiana> !repeat | cristian
<ubot-it> cristian: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Mios> ciao
<Mios> è possibile riavviare il pc una volta mandato in sospensione tramite la tastiera?ora posso solo con il bottone del pc!
<DAMN3dg1rl> Mios, non usare mai quel pulsante rischi di sputtanare il sistema operativo
<Mios> cosa?
<DAMN3dg1rl> dovresti premere in sequenza i tasti U S B contemporaneamente alla pressione di ALT e STAMP
<DAMN3dg1rl> Mios, non bisogna spegnere elettricamente un pc acceso
<Guest86630> glpiana: ci sei ancora?
<cristian> glpiana, appunto ho solo provato più tardi...
<Mios> DAMN3dg1rl lo spengo tramite "sospendi" e per riattivarlo uso il bottone! non vedo il problema!
<DAMN3dg1rl> Mios, riavviarlo o riattivarlo ??
<Mios> non si pu0' riattivare con la tastiere come winzzz
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> dovresti abilitare un modulo ma non ricordo quale
<syrius> salve a tutti. ho un computer con instalato come doppia partizione ubuntu 10.04 e windows xp. è da un paio di giorni che quando accendo ubuntu non mi monta la partizione windows. sapete aiutarmi?
<jester-> syrius: avvia xp e poi spegnilo normalmente
<syrius> ok provo
<luke2000> glpiana: io ho riavviato con al live e il problema è lo stesso
<luke2000> sono guest di poco fa
<jester-> luke2000: ho seguito a spanne, la penna su altro pc non da lo stesso problema?
<luke2000> si la penna è ok
<luke2000> grazie a tutti devo chiudere
<jester-> luke200 se il pc è un po vecchio e ha usb1 e la penna è usb2 è quello il problema
<Nando> Salve, sapreste dirmi come faccio a visualizzare l'hardware del mio pc? In particolare vorrei conoscere la scheda audio
<jester-> Nando: lsoci e lshw
<jester-> Nando: lspci
<Nando> che significa lspci?
<Nando> (scusate l'ignoranza)
<glpiana> Nando, son comandi da dare nel terminale
<Nando> ok
<Nando> grazie mille
<Nando> allora nel terminale scrivo lspci
<Nando> e ottengo
<Nando> l'hardware
<Nando> massiccio
<Nando> la schda audio è sotto la voce audio device?
<glpiana> sì
<jester-> Nando: si
<Nando> grazie arrivederci e buon appetito
<syrius> no, non me lo monta lo stesso
<syrius> continua a non montarmi la partizione linux
<syrius> scusa, la partizione windows
<syrius> su linuxù
<syrius> c'è nessuno?
<massimo18> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian> ho installato xrdp e abilitato il desktop remoto su un pc remoto e mi collego dal mio a casa su quel pc. Quando però uso il pc remoto, quando premo il tasto "d", invece di scrivere la lettera, mi fa vedere il desktop, cosa che solitamente accade premendo la combinazione win+d
<maegras> salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di un aiuto rapido...
<maegras> ho circa 500 file di immagine e devo costruire un unico file pdf
<maegras> come fo?
<marcoubuntu84> salve a tutti
<marcoubuntu84> come posso cancellare il mio profilo wiki?
<marcoubuntu84> #ubuntu-it-promo
<bullox> ciao
<bullox> ho bisogno di suporto
<bullox> supporto
<marcoubuntu84> ciao bullox
<bullox> ho un modem router alice gate
<marcoubuntu84> si
<bullox> ma non rieco a collegarmiù
<bullox> con ubuntu 10.10
<bullox> ne ho provate diverse
<marcoubuntu84> bullox cosa hai provato?
<bullox> a creare una conn pppoe
<marcoubuntu84> si
<bullox> mi diresti se è possibile collegarmi
<marcoubuntu84> allora puoi provare a cercare sul forum di ubuntu se qualcuno ha avuto un problema simile
<marcoubuntu84> si certo bullox un attimo
<bullox> mi trovo benissimo con ubuntu
<bullox> ma sto impazzendo
<bullox> per sta conn
<alnuvola> devi creare su connessioni una pppoe
<alnuvola> e connetterti come se avessi un modem dialup
<alnuvola> modifica connessioni di rete
<alnuvola> vedi che c'è un opzione dialup
<alnuvola> metti user e pass che ti ha fornito il provider
<alnuvola> dovrebbe andare
<alnuvola> anche se sarebbe meglio avere un router
<alnuvola> bullox hai capito ???
<bullox> un attimo
<bullox> il mio è un modem router alice gate 2+
<alnuvola> fai come ti ho detto
<alnuvola> prova
<alnuvola> vedi se riesci a connetterti
<bullox> ok grazie
<bullox> per l'info
<bullox> ma ora non posso provarlo
<bullox> quindi appena avvio il s.o.
<alnuvola> quando la proverai dovrebbe andare bene un mio amico aveva il tuo stesso modem... ho fatto cosi è ho risolto ..
<bullox> sai cosa mi succede
<alnuvola> leggi anche questo
<alnuvola> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/Dialup/ConfigurareConnessione
<bullox> mi funziona il browser con google ma non mi fa andare oltre
<alnuvola> perchè non hai permessi
<bullox> quindi dovrei risolvere così
<alnuvola> devi autenticartri
<alnuvola> si
<alnuvola> al 90 %
<bullox> io creavo una conn dsl
<bullox> inserivo nome utente e pass
<bullox> di alice
<bullox> davo l'ok
<alnuvola> e no purtroppo cosi non va
<bullox> ho perso diverse ore
<bullox> per sto motivo
<bullox> spero di risolvere stasera
<alnuvola> be io ho perso 2 giorni
 * realnot hi guys
<alnuvola> per configurare bene ubuntu ci vuole un po di pazienza ma una volta che trovi la tua configurazione ideale ti da tanta soddisfazione
<bullox> ok
<alnuvola> ora vado ciao
<bullox> grazie di tutto ciao
<jonathan> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuta, non mi funzionano i num con il block nume del portatile
<davide87> qualcuno mi aiuta per un problema hardware??
<davide87> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | davide87
<ubot-it> davide87: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<davide87> enzotib, mentre lavoravo al pc si è bloccato audio e tutto
<davide87> e si è spento
<davide87> e l'ho spento  volevo dir
<davide87> appena provo a riaccender
<davide87> dopo il beep non succede nulla
<davide87> niente segnale video
<spud_> ciao qualcuno sa usare SVN+SSH ?
<enzotib> !chat | spud_
<ubot-it> spud_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<spud_> perchè non riguarda ubuntu?
<enzotib> non mi pare che sia specifico di ubuntu
<davide87> enzotib, il mio argomento è aiutabile?
<spud_> che domanda è specifica di ubuntu?
<davide87> almeno non sto ad aspettare una risposta che non arriverà mai
<davide87> almeno a sapersi
<davide87> :°D
<enzotib> davide87, io non so che dirti, vedi se qualcuno risponde
<enzotib> davide87, sembra un problema hardware, se non parte nemmeno con un livecd
<davide87> appena accendo dopo il beep non succede nulla
<davide87> neppure al bios potrei accedere
<enzotib> davide87, e allora è un problema hardware
<gandalf88bis> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<lucamama> ciao a tutti
<lucamama> ho un piccolo problema nell'installazione di ubuntu
<lucamama> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<ErVito> !chiedi | lucamama
<ubot-it> lucamama: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Franca> Salve a tutti...
<Franca> avrei un problema con il foglio di calcolo di openoffice...a chi posso chiedere?
<Franca> nessuno?
<lucamama> dunque, ho un computer compaq cq56, con installato windows 7. Vorrei installare in una partizione in ubuntu. Inserisco il cd prima del boot di windows, e non me lo carica. Apro windows, installo dal cd il file che mi permette di caricare dal boot il cd di installazione di ubuntu 10.10. Fila tutto liscio, fino a quando dico che vorrei partizionare. Mi propone le partizioni, e a me vanno bene così come me le presenta, ma mi dice c
<enzotib> lucamama, ma parli di wubi?
<lucamama_> dunque nessuno?
 * enzotib si sente trasparente
<jester-> enzotib: sei nessuno?
<Franca> il problema è questo: ho creato un nuovo foglio di calcolo su cui ho lavorato per un po' per poi salvarlo e chiuderlo. Dopo qualche ora ho ripreso a lavorarci e seguito la stessa procedura. Il giorno dopo, vado ad aprire il file ma non succede nulla...compare la schermata di caricamento di openoffice e finisce lì...suggerimenti?
<enzotib> jester-, :)
<enzotib> Franca, altri file riesci ad aprirli?
<Franca> funziona tutto a dovere tranne questa cosa qua...
<Franca> non credo di aver fatto qualche errore nel salvare il file...ho semplicemente premuto il tasto sulla barra degli strumenti di office
<Franca> e comunque la stessa procedura durante la prima sessione di lavoro non aveva dato problemi
<jester-> Franca: se non apre solo quel file temo sia andato a escort
<Franca> è una cosa che può succedere così per caso?
<jester-> eh capita
<Franca> scusate le troppe domande ma non ho una conoscenza elevata di questo sistema operativo
<jester-> magari hai qualche settore danneggiato sul disco e se lo becca succede che il fole ci va sopra diventi illeggibile
<cristian> ho installato xrdp e abilitato il desktop remoto su un pc remoto e mi collego dal mio a casa su quel pc. Quando però uso il pc remoto, quando premo il tasto "d", invece di scrivere la lettera, mi fa vedere il desktop, cosa che solitamente accade premendo la combinazione win+d
<remix_tj> cristian: xrdp funziona veramente di cazzo
<remix_tj> se devo essere gentile senza usare eufemismi :-)
<jester-> remix_tj: aaah è applicazione ciofeca?
<cristian> remix_tj cosa consigli come sostituto?
<ui> ciao
<ui> non riesco ad aprire dei file con ubuntu. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> ui: cioè?
<ui> ad esempio da pdf edit non riesco ad aprire dei file che si trovano sul mio server
<jester-> ui nella home?
<ui> no allora, ad esempio se metto una chiavetta usb il programma la "posiziona" su media, e quindi devo salire sul menu fino a quando trovo /media poi faccio /media/nome della chiave/
<jester-> ui: seve sudo se non ti fa ne scrivere ne leggere
<jester-> serve*
<ui> quando lavoro sulla chiavetta usb mi fa aprire  editare e poi salvare e chiudere qualsiasi file, ma non so come entrare nel nas che ho installato
<jester-> ci entri con l'ip suo
<ui> no, perchè non so come configurarlo
<jester-> ui: dovresti leggere il manuale del nas
<jonathan> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuta con la tastiera del portatile ?
<ui> jester, però ad esempio con nautilus riesco a vedere il nas
<jester-> ui: quindi?
<jonathan> praticamente non mi funzionano i numeri a dx come se block num non funzionasse
<jester-> jonathan: portatile con tastierino?
<ui> quandi sul desktop di ubuntu c'è una cartella con scritto rete, ci clicco sopra poi clicco su un'altra cartella e riesco a vedere tutti i file, il problema nasce quando devo aprire direttamente certi file che sono sul nas, da certi programmi che non hanno una gestione avanzata della apertua dei file
<jonathan> jester,  no, tastiera grande
<jonathan> ccon block num a dx
<jester-> ui: usa nautilus lanciato con gksu nautilus
<jonathan> cioè i numeri sono a parte
<ui> jester per favore spiegati meglio perchè sono nuovo di ubuntu grazie
<jester-> jonathan: che per un porttile è cosa strana, vedi se nelle tastiere c'è il tuo tipo di pc
<jester-> o uno simile
<jonathan> jester-,  una volta glpiana mi fece fare qualche cosa e si è aggiustata, non ricordo bene mi pare shift e qualcosa
<jonathan> jester-,  prima funzionava
<jester-> jonathan: non è che funza premendo il tasto fn?
<remix_tj> cristian: ti consiglio di utilizzare vnc
<jonathan> no
<jonathan> ok, jester fatto
<jonathan> grazieeeeeeeee
<jester-> jonathan: che era
<jonathan> era shift e block num
<jester-> ha
<ui> jester aiuto
<jonathan> non ricordavo bene
<jester-> ui: gksu nautilus
<jonathan> ciao jester, grazieee :-)
<jonathan> ciao a tutti, malla pross
<jester-> e de che
<ui> gksu nautilus non so cosa vuol dire!!!!!
<jester-> ui: vuol dire che dai il comando nel terminale e poi usi nutilus che si apre
<ui> allora mi dice impossibile mostrare <<network:///
<ui> impossibile gestire le poszioni network con Nautilus
<jester-> ui: se non leggi come configurare il nas la vedo dura
<jester-> ui se lo legge nautilus normale a maggior ragione lo legge pure quello da gksu
<jester-> visto che ha i poteri di root
<ui> no pewrchè esce quel messaggio con lo stop rosso
<Trevor> Salve a tutti... vorrei un informazione riguardo un pacchetto da installare. voglio scaricare amsn, e sul sito di ubuntu mi fà scaricare 2 pacchetti maverick e maverick backports (con una versione successiva all'altra) ma backports sta per cosa?
<Trevor> perfavore. grazie
<cristian> remix_tj, a me interessa anche collegarmi al pc anche con la connessione desktop remoto di win, che lavora sul protocollo rdp...
<remix_tj> rdp e' proprietario quindi le implementazioni non microsoft sono pessime
<remix_tj> cristian: vncviewer lo trovi anche come exe da solo che non richiede installazione
<cristian> ok...
<ui> jester mi spieghi per favore come configurare il nas?
<enzotib> Trevor, perché vai sul sito e non usi il software center o qualcosa di simile?
<Trevor> perche nel software center non c'è proprio l'ultima versione ... la .4 finale (c'è la .3 finale)
<jester-> ui: forse remix_tj trova un minuto che li conosce
<enzotib> Trevor, e che sarà mai?
<Trevor> la possibilita di videochiamate enzotib ^_^
<jester-> enzotib: osti
<enzotib> Trevor, e il backport invece andrebbe bene?
<jester-> Trevor: amsn è bannato da microsoft
<Trevor> il backport è .4 finale
<jester-> ultima o penultima versione che sia
<Trevor> e per poter fare il video adesso come si fa?
<enzotib> Trevor, e allora abilita i backports in synaptic
<Trevor> fino all'altro ieri riuscivo a fare la video
<ui> remix_tj ciao posso chiederti come si configura un nas?
<remix_tj> ui: fammi una domana piu' specifica magari :-)
<ui> posso scriverti in privato?
<remix_tj> no no scrivi qui
<remix_tj> perche' io vado e vengo
<jonathan> rieccomi, mi aiutereste con una stampante epson stylus sx 215 ? praticamente la riconoscie automaticamente come 210 e poi per stampare mi butta fuori solo carta
<ui> allora ho una piccola rete domestica composta da tre computer e un nas della lacie, due computer sono windows mentre 1 e linux
<remix_tj> ok
<ui> il problema è che dall'interno di certi programmi su linux, quando devo aprire dei file che sono sul nas, nn riesco
<remix_tj> ui: cioe' tu se vai con nautilus vedi tutto
<remix_tj> l'icona sul desktop ecc ecc ecc
<remix_tj> o no ui?
<ui> si vedo un'icona che si chiama rete e poi riesco ad accedere a tutti i file
<ui> o meglio riesco ad accedere solo a quei file presenti nella sottodirectory openshare, mentre la directory myshare mi chiede la password  e non ruesoi ad entrare
<remix_tj> da windows myshare la vedi?
<ui> allora myshare la vedo solo da 1 computer windows, dall'altro no
<ui> il nas è della lacie
<remix_tj> eh sara' una share con password, dovresti andare nel pannello della lacie e farti una condivisione r/w senza password
<remix_tj> non so di preciso come si fa
<ui> jester diceva che era un problema di configruazione ip del server nas
<remix_tj> non saprei, lo sai l'ip?
<jester-> ui di configurazone in generale ma se non leggi il manuale
<attempt> we
<ui> si ma tutti i file per configurazione nel cd allegato al nas  sono .exe, quindi non riesco ad installare il gestore del nas
<remix_tj> ui: allora se sai l'ip
<ui> ehm come faccio a sapere l'ip?
<remix_tj> come le apri le condivisioni?
<koalinux> ragazzi scusate,. mi assale un dubbio
<koalinux> come posso lanciare un rpcinfo -b nome_prog vers per un numero finito di volte
<koalinux> ?
<enzotib> koalinux, for di bash?
<koalinux> cioè un'opzione tipo ping -c
<koalinux> no, intendo mandare ad es solo una richiesta e terminare rpcinfo
<koalinux> se lancio rpcinfo controlla periodicamente all'infinito
<koalinux> con il for devo killare rpcinfo
<koalinux> e non so che stato mi dia in uscita
<koalinux> provo:)
<ui> ho trovato l'ip
<enzotib> wow!
<ui> remix_tj ho trovato l'ip
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> ui: ora prova ad aprire smb://ip/
<remix_tj> con nautilus
<ui> non capisdco cosa devo fare
<remix_tj> apri una cartella
<remix_tj> e premi ctrl-l
<remix_tj> ti compare unazona di testo dove scrivere smb://ipchehaitrovato/
<ui> si ho fatto
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> premuto invio?
<ui> si
<remix_tj> cosa si e' aperto?
<ui> le tre cartelle del nas
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> se ne apri una?
<remix_tj> una qualsiasi
<ui> si una funziona
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> bene
<ui> è posso navigarci dentro
<remix_tj> ok allora funsia
<ui> ehm quindi
<ui> ?
<remix_tj> il tuo problema quale e'?
<koalinux> niente, non funzia
<koalinux> col for lo devo killare
<ui> il mio problema è che da certi programmi ad esempio PDF EDitor non rieso ad aprire i file che sonbo sul nas nn trovo il percorso
<koalinux> altre idee?
<remix_tj> ui: praticamente nautilus te lo monta su delle cartelle nascoste
<remix_tj> dovresti aprire ~/.gvfs/nomecondivisione/
<remix_tj> per trovare i file condivisi
<remix_tj> oppure smanettare dal terminale
<ui> allorati spiego ad esempio io riesco ad aprire i file che sono sulla chiavetta perchè da pdf editor vado file-aprie e poi trovo media, dopo apro la mia chiavetta usb e riesco a navigare perfettamente, invece non riesco ad aprire i file che sono sul nas perchè non so il percorso del nas
<enzotib> koalinux, il problema è killarlo o è l'exit code?
<jester-> ui: in nautilus cliccare destro sul file o apri con.... è troppo complicato?
<ui> da pdf editor, faccio file open, poi vedo queste cartelle: bin, boot, cdrom, dev, etc, home lib, lost+found media, mnt opt
<jester-> ui: oltre al man non leggi anche quello che ti si scrive, il file in questione lo raggiungi con nautilus?
<ui> non è complicato solo che certi file posso aprirli solo direttamente dai vari programmi
<jester-> si o no
<ui> cosa significa ~/.gvfs/nomecondivisione/?
<jester-> madu
<ui> si direttamente da nautilus lo raggiungo
<jester-> ui: lo vedi il file da nautilus o no
<ui> si si lo vedo
<ui> lo vedo da nautilus
<jester-> ui: clicca col destro e se non compare il programma scegli apri con
<jester-> ti da lista e lo setti da li
<jester-> se il programma è installato c'è
<jester-> ui altra applicazione se non c'è nella lista
<ui> è un programma per aprire file xml ma non c'è in lista! cmq io voglio aprirlo direttamente dal programma
<jonathan> ciao, buona domenica
<ui> ho provato a fare quello che dici solo che parte jhava ma a un certopunto m i da errore!!!
<jester-> jhava se lè
<corrado> sera a tutti/e
<corrado> dunque ho una webcam microsoft vx 1000 usb che messa con ubuntu 10.10 ha solo il video funzionante e non il microfono. Nessuno che possa dirmi come far funzionare anche il mic?
<ui>              java
<corrado> ??
<jester-> corrado: mettila a defualt nel canale ingresso
<corrado> non và
<jester-> ui: java è installata?
<ui> si
<jester-> ui: cose centra java con i pdf
<jester-> cosa*
<ui> adessovedo in nautilus la mia cartella sul nas seguita dall'ip
<ui> jester
<mlazzari2> 'sera
<ui> sudo mount //IP_DEL_COMPUTER_REMOTO/CARTELLA_CONDIVISA /mnt/NOME_CARTELLA , ho provato questa procedura ma nn funziona
<enzotib> ui, -t smbfs
<enzotib> ui, e un po' di opzioni
<ui> scusa ma non capisco smbtfs???
<enzotib> ui, -t dice che tipo di filesystem vuoi montare
<ui> enzotib, devi spiegarti meglio perchè sono nuovo di ubuntu!!!
<enzotib> ui, per montare una share devi eseguire il seguente comando: sudo mount -t smnfs -o opzioni //server/folder /mount/point
<enzotib> ui, però non mi chiedere che opzioni, che non uso condivisioni windows
<ui> enzotib io non voglio fare condivisioni con windows, io semplicmente voglio vedere una cartella vheè su un  nas della lacie!!!
<nicotano> buonasera
<enzotib> ui, il nas condivide come se fosse un server windows
<ui> nenzotib non so come condivide il nas
<ui> quando ho collegato windosw li ha visti subito,
<papa__> ciao, problema di audio in ritardo con digitale terrestre kaffeine... qualche aiuto??
<papa__> stesso risultato anche con me tv
<ui> enzotib, io devo riuscire ad aprireuna cartella che si trova sul server nas direttamente da un programma, ripeto quando apro dalla chiave usb riesco, ho notato che devo andare su media e poi riesco ad aprire qualsiasi file presente sulla chiave usb, invece non ri4esco ad aprire un file che si trova sul nas perchè non trovo il percorso de lfile, non so come dargli il percorso per torvare una cartella sul na, spero diessere stato chiaro
<enzotib> ui, se non monti una share del nas, non la trovi nel filesystem
<ui> enzotib cosa devo fare per montare una share? spiegamelo passo passo perchè altrimenti non capisco grazie
<enzotib> ui, ti ho già detto che non so di preciso, dato che non uso questo tipo di cose, il comando generico te l'ho dato, poi devi un po' ingegnarti leggendo le pagine di manuale
<ui> smb://networkspace2/ cosa ssignifica smb?
<Peace-> ui: samba
<Peace-> in pratica ti stai connettendo via samba a un computer che ha windows
<ui> non capisco il mio nas della lacie non ha niente lui è solo un disco fisso non ha un sistema operativo
<Peace-> ui: beh lacie ha un telecomando ?
<ui> no
<ui>  è un disco fisso con con un collegamento da rete
<attempt> !bunga
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bunga'
<attempt> lol
<ui> quale è la scorciatoia da tastiere per far partire il nautilus?
<nicotano> ui  XF86WWW
<Peace-> ui: beh.. se ha una rete ha un sistema operativo dentro
<nicotano> ui, no lancia browser quello
<Peace-> ui: forse usa uqalche schifezza
<ui> XF86WWW????
<nicotano> ui  XF86Explorer per la home
<ui> non capisco!!!
<nicotano> ui quale è la scorciatoia da tastiere per far partire il nautilus?
<ui> cosa significa XF86WWW????
<nicotano> ui quello lancia il browser web
<ui> non capisco, io ho chiesto semplicemente la scorciatoia da tastiera per far partire il nautilus, sara qualcosa tippo coontrol alt  però non so come si fa!!
<remix_tj> ui: ma a che ti serve?
<nicotano> ui io quello li ho letti nel menu scorciatoie da tastiera, se scrivi nautilus nel terminale dovrebbe avviarsi
<remix_tj> basta che clicchi sul desktop!
<remix_tj> sulla icona della home (se ce l'hai)
<ui> si parte nautilus dal terminale, però io voglio/vorrei una scorciatoia da tastiera per far partire il nautilus
<hobo> salve a tutti
<nicotano> ui, menu sistema preferenze scorciatoie da tastiera e lo imposti
<hobo> ho unproblema con rainews24 sento l audio sul suo sito ma si vede tutto scuro e adombtato
<hobo> ho provato a settare preferenze d totem ma nn và
<ui> XF86WWW non funziona!!!
<jester-> ui aprire Risorse/Cartella Home è troppo complicato?
<ui> ci sono riuscito!!!! adesso mi manco solo di aprire un file che è sul nas
<gigi_> ciao a tutti
<ui> io sono mancino esiste un modo per invertire il puntatore de mouse?
<BetaBrain> sera gente
<alnuvola> ciao
<nousss> ciao a tutti! ho bisogno di un aiutino : non riesco a cambiare l'indirizzo mac della mia scheda wifi
<Peace-> nousss: non si puo xD
<nousss> ho dato da terminale i vari comandi con ifconfig ma nulla, mi da un errore strano, nonostante su altre distribuzioni funzioni senza problemi
<Peace-> beh ma spetta
<Peace-> cosa intendi per cambiare indirizzo mac
<Peace-> vuoi cambiare rete wifi ?
<nousss> indirizzo della scheda, no!
<Peace-> mmm
<nousss> il mac address
<nousss> !
<Peace-> guarda
<Peace-> che io sappia mac è una caratteristica unica della scheda
<Peace-> nel senso la mia ce l aveva ben stampato sopra
<Peace-> e non sono al corrente di un metodo per cambiarlo
<Peace-> a parte che non serve ai fini dell utilizzo di ubuntu.
<Peace-> ifconfig mi pare che non serva  aquesto fine.
<nousss> si però in linux tramite ifconfig lo si può cambiare temponareamente, nel senso che poi al riavvio si reimposta automanticamente con quello originale
<nousss> è sicuro perchè l'ho provato e quindi so bene, oltretutto ho googlato un pò e ho visto che è un problema comune
<nousss> in ubuntu!
<OverMe> nousss, dove sarebbe il problema?
<pietro888888> buona sera
<pietro888888> qualcuno mi può dare il link dove scaricare linux?
<OverMe> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<pietro888888> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<pietro888888> ok grazie ma funziona sicuro???
<OverMe> si
<pietro888888> mi serve quella 32 bit
<Alex99> ciao, ho la ubuntu 8.10 devo cambiare la risoluzione video. Onde evitare di chiedervi sempre mi potete dire dove trovo in italiano le istruzioni? grazie
<nousss> OverMe
<nousss> il comando che do da terminale è ifconfig eth1 hw ether 00:00:00:00:00:00
<nousss> naturalemte dopo aver dato ifconfig down
<nousss> in sudo!
<nousss> il risultato è SIOCSIFHWADDR: Too many open files in system
<attempt> Alex99 fermo li
<attempt> http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.1/doc/xorg.conf.5.html     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973   Alex99
<Aizram> sera :)
<Alex99> attempt: grazie. e per installare il flash player o un similare? grazieeee
<attempt> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<go^> sera
<probl> ciao a tutti
<Alex99> attempt ci sei?
<probl> ho un problema con il caricamento di ubuntu lynx su netbook
<probl> ricevo il messaggio di errore initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<probl> ricevo il messaggio di errore initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<probl> mio menu.lst [
<probl> title UBUNTU LUCID LYX(10,10)
<probl> map (hd0,0)/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso (hd32)
<probl> map --hook
<probl> root (0xff)
<probl> chainloader (hd32)
<FloodBotIt1> probl: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<probl> boot
<ubuntu_> mio menu.lst e' http://paste.ubuntu.com/556931/
<ubuntu_> initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<ubuntu_> qualche idea?
 * xfire78xx sera
<emo_> Ciao a tutti
<emo_> ho un sistema wubi sul quale non è andato a buon fine una update di distribuzione
<emo_> ho lanciato un'altra ubuntu live e da quella sono riuscito a montare il disco wubi e fare un chroot in esso
<emo_> ma dando i comandi apt get del caso mi compaiono degli errori che non so come risolver
<emo_> è il caso che copi incolli la lunga risposta della shell?
#ubuntu-it 2011-01-23
<stejazz> ciao a tutti
<IC_> qualcuno sa dove posso trovare i puntatori del mouse per mancini?
<Alfasus> salve
<Alfasus> ho installato kubuntu 10.04 e gimp 2.6, che si presenta in versione inglese. Cosa debbo fare per avere Gimp in versione italiana?
<alnuvola> buongiorno ...
<alnuvola> ho notato che con la versione 10.10 le porte usb vanno piu veloci, è una mia impressione ???
<ceon1> buongiorno
<rob> ciao a tutti
<rob> ...
<rob> ho una domanda
<dftysy> ggg
<ciro> buondì a tutti
<ciro> da quando ho reinstallato la ubuntu 10.10 sul mio laptop l uscita s-video non funge, pero nella precendente installazione funzionava...consigli in merito? grazie
<bullox> ciao alnuvola
<bullox> ho bisogno di aiuto
<bullox> non riesco a creare la conn dial-up
<alnuvola> mmm
<alnuvola> vediamo un po
<bullox> ne abbiamo parlato eri
<bullox> ieri
<alnuvola> la connessione di rete è attiva
<bullox> si
<bullox> cioè ho il modem acceso
<alnuvola> la scheda c'è all interno
<bullox> quale?
<alnuvola> la shceda magnetica del gate è inserita ?
<bullox> ah si
<alnuvola> hai alice gate giusto
<bullox> mai tolta
<bullox> si
<alnuvola> addesso connessioni di rete
<alnuvola> clicca tasto destro modifica connessione
<alnuvola> e vai su dsl
<bullox> ok
<bullox> è vuoto
<alnuvola> aggiungi i parametri di connessione li
<alnuvola> lo so che è vuoto
<alnuvola> li devi mettere tu i dati di connessione
<bullox> tipo username e passwoed
<bullox> password
<alnuvola> bravo
<alnuvola> come sei ti collegassi a un modem dialul
<alnuvola> dopodiche attiva la connessione e disattiva quella via cavo
<alnuvola> vedi che appena la crocetta di connessione si fa rossa dovresti riuscire a connetterti
<bullox> un attimo
<alnuvola> in pratica devi attivare dsl
<bullox> io ho iserito
<ciro> da quando ho reinstallato la ubuntu 10.10 sul mio laptop l uscita s-video non funge, pero nella precendente installazione funzionava...consigli in merito? grazie
<bullox> i parametri
<bullox> è ho digitato applica
<alnuvola> ok
<alnuvola> adesso se i parametri sono esatti
<bullox> ma non esce nulla
<alnuvola> chiudo la finestra
<alnuvola> come non esce nulla che stai dicendo
<alnuvola> hai cliccato su aggiungi
<bullox> nelle conn
<bullox> praticamente in alto a destra
<bullox> esce dsl connction
<bullox> quindi l'ha memorizzata
<alnuvola> ok
<alnuvola> adesso clicca pulsante destro su connessione e attiva quella dsl e vedi cosa succede
<bullox> sai in alto a destra non c'è nessuna segno di conn attiva
<alnuvola> dovrebbe uscire auth 0 -dsl1
<alnuvola> se non ti esce cosi hai sbagliato qualcosa
<bullox> dove c'è l'orario non esce nessuna icona di rete
<alnuvola> scusa non ti esce connessioni di rete
<alnuvola> se non ti esce nn so come aiutarti
<alnuvola> mi dispiace
<bullox> no
<bullox> ma prima usciva
<alnuvola> bullox
<bullox> allora il browser funziona
<alnuvola> -.-
<alnuvola> apri il terminale e digita sudo apt-get update
<alnuvola> e vedi se aggiorna i rep
<bullox> ma non accede completamente ai siti
<alnuvola> fai come ti ho detto
<bullox> che sono i rep
<bullox> scusami
<alnuvola> repository
<alnuvola> fai quel comando
<bullox> da terminale
<alnuvola> si
<bullox> devo digitare rep?
<alnuvola> sudo apt-get update
<bullox> impossibile impostare il blocco
<alnuvola> nn è che hai il gestore dei pacchetti aperto
<bullox> io non sono un esperto di ubuntu
<bullox> se mi dici come resettare tutto
<bullox> forse faccio prima
<alnuvola> allora fai cosi
<alnuvola> riavvia ..... vedi se la connessione che hai creato dsl si attiva da sola al riavvio dopo di che apri firefox e fai una ricerca e vedi come va
<alnuvola> l'ideale per un utente non esperto è quello di avere un ruoter con una sua interfaccia e navigare con falicità
<alnuvola> non quel coso malefico di alice gh g
<IC_> qualcuno sa dove posso trovare i puntatori del mouse per mancini? e  come installarli? in pratica il puntatore del mouse punta in alto verso sinistra, io vorrei farlo puntare in alto verso destra grazie
<bullox> si ma ho quello adesso
<bullox> cmq hai ragione
<alnuvola> è se imparassi ad usare il mouse con la destra ???
<alnuvola> bullox io non sono espertissimo di linux... quando intoppai con quel modem persi 3 giorni vicino ... e non avevo neanche ubuntu avevo crunchbang.
<bullox> si è avviato
<alnuvola> ok adesso prova a navigare
<bullox> si avvia GOOGLE
<bullox> funziona la ricerca ma non va avanti
<alnuvola> mmm
<alnuvola> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/PirelliWgate2PlusWiFi?highlight=%28pirelli%29
<alnuvola> leggi qua vedi se ci capisci qualcos
<bullox> sai cosa non è chiaro
<bullox> la procedura di attivazione dial-up
<alnuvola> vuoi un consiglio...
<bullox> un attimo
<alnuvola> spendi 30 euro e compra un router ne guadagni di salute
<bullox> mi dice dsl connection mai usata
<bullox> un 'ultima cosa sulla barra degli strumenti non mi esce l'icona della rete
<bullox> alnuvola
<bullox> ci sei?
<alnuvola> si
<alnuvola> non so cosa dirti
<bullox> mi dice chap authentication failed
<bullox> ti prego aiutami
<bullox> mi sai dire che significa?
<alnuvola> chap authentication failed "hai messo i parametri esatti
<bullox> si
<bullox> nome utente e password
<bullox> è aliceadsl
<bullox> aliceadsl
<alnuvola> http://nakinub.noblogs.org/post/2007/04/16/conessione-internet-con-alice-gate/
<alnuvola> leggi qua
<alnuvola> si lo so che sono quelli
<alnuvola> anche a me era uguale
<alnuvola> solo che andava
<FloodBotIt1> alnuvola: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fati> ciao
<fati> ce nessuno
<InTheNightmareWi> mi servirebbe aiuto
<PiGreco26> ciao
<Alex99> ciao, sto cercando di installare su ubuntu 10.10 un'antenna e un router tp-link
<PiGreco26> Alex99 eh
<PiGreco26> qual è il problema?
<fati> non riesco installare  i temi scaricati
<fati> ki mi aiuta
<PiGreco26> fati tasto destro sul desktop cambia sfondo scrivania ----> tema e scegli installa
<Alex99> ho acquistato un router wi-fi w la chiavetta usd per ricevere i dati ma non funziona
<PiGreco26> Alex99 hai provato a vedere se c'è qualche driver da attivare (Sistema-Amministrazione Gestione driver)
<PiGreco26> *driver aggiuntivi
<Alex99> no.
<DAMN3dg1rl> Alex99, fai un dmesg | grep reques
<PiGreco26> no significa che non ce ne sono e che non hai guardato?
<DAMN3dg1rl> pasta l'output
<PiGreco26> *o
<Alex99> anzi si! ma trova solo il driver invidia
<PiGreco26> Alex99 fai come dice DAMN3dg1rl
<Alex99> sto provando ma non fa nulla.
<Alex99> " questo è il comando giusto?dmesg | grep reques"
<Alex99> " dmesg | grep reques"...questo è il comando giusto? (l'ho riscritto meglio..
<cesare> salve a tutti sto' provando ad installare un programma con wine ma ho dei problemi.
<PiGreco26> cesare illustrali
<cesare> ho reinstallato wine e ora mi da' il seguente messaggio; The file '/home/silvia/Scaricati/PCStitch_Inst.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<PiGreco26> cesare prova chmod +x /home/silvia/Scaricati/PCStitch_Inst.exe
<cesare> ok
<Pitt0> salve ragazzi, ho una wii connessa ad internet, con un server ftp attivo, all'accensione del server ftp sulla console mi conferma l'indirizzo ip (che ho impostato staticamente) e la consolle naviga tranquillamente in wifi... se però provo a pingarla o ad aprire una connessione con filezilla l'host risulta inesistente... cosa può essere?
<Pitt0> PS: dal router netgear se controllo i dispositivi connessi non viene visualizzata, se però riservo gli indirizzi ip della lan e gli dico di memorizzare quelli attuali riconosce un indirizzo ip (quello della wii) e addirittura lo nomina WII..
<cesare> volevo far vedere la finestra di errore che mi da'...nn mi ricordo come si fa..
<cesare> con pastebin?
<PiGreco26> !paste | cesare
<ubot-it> cesare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<PiGreco26> !image | cesare
<ubot-it> cesare: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cesare> ok
<cesare> http://imagebin.org/133974
<cesare> mi da quest errore
<Cyanide> ciao
<Peace-> cesare: non tutto va con wine
<Peace-> dipende dalla versione del coso.exe
<Peace-> dalla versione di wine
<Peace-> e quindi insomma dalla versione di ubuntu
<cesare> devo rinunciare?...ci sono altre alternative?
 * Peace- usa kubuntu
<Peace-> cesare: che cosa è sto coso?
<Peace-> è un gioco del menga?
<Cyanide> stavo cercando si fare un controllo sul filesystem di una partizione di root ma neanche da live mi permette di fare nulla sulla partizione mi dice che è busy ma non è montata e nessun programma la usa
<Peace-> Cyanide: hai fatto con sudo davanti ?
<cesare> un programma per mia moglie serve per trasformare immagini in schemi per il punto croce(roba di ricamo..)..
<Peace-> allora cesare a parte la follia ... forse c'è un programma per ubuntu cercato in giro ?
<cesare> ma ci sono alternative oltre a wine?...
<Peace-> cesare: in secondo luogo ci sono emulatori diversi da wine
<Peace-> !emulatori
<cesare> tipo?
<ubot-it> emulatori is Emulatori di console http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Emulatori
<PiGreco26> cesare c'è anche virtualbox...
<PiGreco26> in casi estremi
<Peace-> in terzo luogo c'è virtualbox
<PeppeMatera> ciao.. sono nuovo di ubuntu
<Cyanide> si si ma il pc di questo mio amico gli è caduto mentre lo stava utilizzando so che il filesystem della root non è clean ma non riesco a dargli nessun comando per tentare di sistemarlo proprio perché mi rimane occupato
<PeppeMatera> vorrei chiedere un paio di info
<Peace-> Cyanide: se è caduto...
<Peace-> Cyanide: forse è rotto?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> PeppeMatera: spara
<PiGreco26> Cyanide sarà mordo l'hd...
<cesare> puoi dirmi in due parole cosa sarebbe...(per favore?)..?
<PiGreco26> *morto
<Peace-> PeppeMatera: qui si viene si chiede e non si cheide di chiedere
<PiGreco26> !virtualbox | cesare
<Peace-> cesare: hai un pc potente?
<ubot-it> cesare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<cesare> si
<cesare> potente si..
<PeppeMatera> perfetto.. è tutto chiaro
<Peace-> cesare: quanta ram è ?
<Peace-> *ha
<cesare> 2 gb
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> processore e scheda video ?
<Peace-> core 2?
<Cyanide> Peace-, la dir home funzina tranquillamente non vorrei che essendo stato smontato diciamo in maniera non convenzionale fosse rimasto occupato in qualche modo
<cesare> scheda video è una ati...con 512 mb dedicati e
<sharkk> ciao, qualcuno conosce un modo per avere la lista dei pacchetti installati in ordine cronologico?
<cesare> nn ricordo
<Peace-> cesare: prova con vitualbox ... lo installi e poi dentro la macchina virtuale usi win
<PeppeMatera> ho da qualche giorno installato ubuntu 10.10 sul mio pc fisso (pc vecchiotto). Ho una connessione fastweb e non riesco a navigare su internet con wifi (chiavetta usb SBS BW254)
<Peace-> PeppeMatera: ci sara' da smadonnare un po con il driver
<Peace-> sharkk: man apt
<PeppeMatera> ho provato prima con networkmanager
<cesare> lo trovo su ubuntu software center?
<PeppeMatera> ma nulla
<PeppeMatera> l'ho sostituito con wicd.. ma nulla
<Peace-> cesare: trovi due versioni una free nei software center e uno invece da scaricare dal sitino
<Peace-> cesare: io consiglio quella del sitino
<Peace-> cesare: ti registri e buona notte
<Mios> ciao
<Peace-> !virtualbox | cesare qui trovi tutto come gia detto da  PiGreco26
<ubot-it> cesare qui trovi tutto come gia detto da  PiGreco26: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<PeppeMatera> il problema è che la rete fastweb la rileva.. ma poi non riesce a connettere..
<Peace-> cesare: te la leggi con calma tutta quanta
<Peace-> e poi fai
<cesare> e poi ci devo installare windows xp?
<Peace-> cesare: si in pratica emula un computer con un hd
<Peace-> verginello
<Peace-> tu ci schiaffi sopra xp
<PeppeMatera> in wicd mi dice sempre password errata
<Mios> ragazzi posso installare remastersys sulla  10.10 o ci sono problemi?
<Peace-> e poi ti metti il tuo programmino della nonna
<Peace-> Mios: che sappia io dovrebbe andare
<Peace-> PeppeMatera: allora...
<Mios> Peace Thanks
<Peace-> PeppeMatera: puoi disabilitare la passwrod?
<cesare> ma i programmi poi girano veloci?...
<Peace-> PeppeMatera: fai la prova senza passwrod e vedi se ti si connette
<Peace-> cesare: devi provare... non sapendo il procio
<PeppeMatera> non saprei dirti.. l'ho sempre avuta fin dall'istallazione di fastweb
<Peace-> cesare: di quanti anni è il pc?
<Peace-> PeppeMatera: e allora datti una mossa investiga
<bullox> ciao
<cesare> è un acer aspire 8920 ...ha 2 anni..
<Peace-> cesare: vai che virtualbox per fare le stronzate della nonna lo regge
<lucatech> Buongiorno a tutti
<Peace-> txD
<Peace-> xD
<cesare> ma nn c'è proprio modo di risolvere la cosa con wine...o simili?
<PeppeMatera> se tolgo la spunta a connessione chittografata da wicd.. mi da errore e mi dice che questa connessione necessita di chiave
<bullox> ciao
<bullox> ciao
<bullox> ciao
<Peace-> cesare: di solito si fa cosi si va sul sito di wine si cerca il nome del programma
<FloodBotIt1> bullox: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<lucatech> Qualcuno sa come far gestire un sony vaio VPCEB3J1E ad ubuntu
<Peace-> cesare: e se ha le stelline gold lo puoi usare tranquuillamente altrimenti sono cazzi
<lucatech> ho difficolta nella gestione della luminosità
<cesare> ok..grazie peace
<Peace-> cesare: di solito se ci sono problemi c'è qualcuno che trova una via alternativa
<Peace-> cesare: ma ovviamente io direi che si fanculizzasse wine
<lucatech> e nei tasti di ibernazione
<Peace-> metti virtualbox hai due pc e vai tranquillo
<cesare> e grazie anche a pgreco
<sharkk> se a qualcuno interessase la soluzione al problema che ho posto precedentemente, cioe' avere una lista in ordine cronologico dei pacchetti installati, eccola: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep 'install '  ciao
<cesare> ok
<Peace-> lucatech: non è che qui sappiamo a memoria cosa c'è dentro un pc pincopallo sony
<Peace-> !explain
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'explain'
<Peace-> ah mori ubuntulog
<lucatech> @peace
<ubottu-it> lucatech: Error: "peace" is not a valid command.
<lucatech> vuoi le caratteristiche?
<Peace-> lucatech: spiega  bene il problema
<Peace-> lucatech: e dopo vediamo
<lucatech> Peace: In sostanza non riesco a gestire la luminosità del display tramite i tasti funzione
<Peace-> lucatech: vuoi un consiglio ? lascia perdere
<lucatech> perchè?
<Peace-> lucatech: perche o scrivi un bel messaggio su lauchpad o altrimenti passerai ore e ore a googlare
<Peace-> per trovare una soluzione
<Peace-> lucatech: magari sul forum di ubuntu hanno anche trovato una soluzione hai cercato li
<Peace-> ?
<lucatech> ok apro un bugtrack su launchpad
<Peace-> lucatech: è un problema di kernel
<Peace-> lucatech: ci sono gia dei bug report
<Peace-> lucatech: per il tuo pc è uin problema noto
<lucatech> infatti perchè con la arch che monta un kernel 2.6.36 ci sono problemi relativi all'audio
<Peace-> lucatech: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/691826
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 691826 in linux "fn keys don't work on SONY VAIO VPCEB3J1E, Maverick" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Peace-> lucatech: scrivi che affligge anche te
<lucatech> wow
<lucatech> ok grazie
<Peace-> lucatech: rompi le scatole su lauchpad
<Peace-> e dovrebbero fixarlo...
<lucatech> ahahah :-)
<Peace-> dovrebbero...
<lucatech> ok
<Peace-> lucatech: guarda puoi testare dei kernel volendo...
<Peace-> c'è' il repo ...
<Peace-> al massimo rimuovi sempre e a tuo rischio neh
<lucatech> ok semmai valuto.
<Peace-> perche nuovo kernel potrebbe anche distruggerti il pc
<Peace-> specialmente quelli non testati
<Peace-> quelli stabili invece no problem
<attempt> we
<Peace-> attempt: cia
<lucatech> comunque ha anche un bug grosso sto notebook
<lucatech> il touchpad all'inizio non va
<Peace-> lucatech: non tutto va con linux...
<Peace-> voglio dire non sono studiati per linux.. e questi sono i risultati
<lucatech> devo passare al grub i8042.nopnp sulla riga del kernel che voglio avviare
<lucatech> eh lo so
<Peace-> 3 pc 2 andavano da dio con linux uno è stato un inferno
<lucatech> infatti
<Peace-> bisogna stare attenti quando si compra
<lucatech> anche io ho avuto diverse esperienze
<lucatech> si appunto
<Mios> peace sai per caso come faccio a riattivare il pc dopo averlo messo in sospensione premendo la tastiera ? ora devo schiacciare il tasto di avvio  del pc .
<lucatech> ciao
<Peace-> Mios: beh premi il tasto di avvio
<Peace-> mi pare ovvio
<Peace-> che problemi del cavolo ti fai ?
<Mios> forse non mi sono spiegato
<Peace-> e allora spiega
<Mios> in winzoz se fai sospendi....il pc si si sospende e premendo la tastiera di riavvia...mi segui?
<Peace-> zi
<DAMN3dg1rl> Peace-, la tastiera dovrebbe gestire acpi e non lo fa
<Peace-> DAMN3dg1rl: e vabbe.. dai fisime
<Mios> ora io per riavviarlo una volta sospesa devo premere io tasto off/on sul pc
<Mios> vorrei farlo con la tastiera
<Peace-> ma che differenza c'è tra la tastiera e il tasto accensione è un portatile?
<Mios> no
<Peace-> o un destkoopp?
<Peace-> ah vabbe...
<Mios> desktop
<Peace-> il tuo bios non è completamente supportato da linux
<Peace-> e vabbe...
<Peace-> forse mettendo qualche opzione nel kernel
<Peace-> ti si risolve forse
<Peace-> prova un po a smanettare cerca con google nolapic no acpi
<Peace-> e vedi se per caso qualcosa cambia
<Mios> ok grazie
<yankee> ce qualche remota possibilità di far girare itunes su ubuntu?
<Peace-> hahahhahaa
<Peace-> yankee: a che pro?
<yankee> pro?
<yankee> proposito
<yankee> beh itunes è il player dove mi trovo meglio
<Peace-> ubunut o kubuntu ?=
<Peace-> bashee \ amarok
<Peace-> fine
<Peace-> il resto va male
<yankee> banshee?
<yankee> l'ho provato
<Peace-> na roba cosi io uso kde
<Peace-> mica gnomo
<yankee> ma non mia pare un gran che
<Peace-> ci sono un sacco di palyer
<Peace-> uno deve provare pirma tutti quelli che vanno su linux di default
<Peace-> e poi...
<Peace-> e poi ti abitui
<Peace-> itunes lo blocca la apple
<Peace-> credo
<Peace-> prova un po a vedere se tiu gira su wine ma temo che sia solo perdita di tempo
<yankee> si ne ho provati diversi, clementine, banshee, ritmbox..
<Peace-> anche perche non va con ipod e porcherie varie
<yankee> si ho provato e non va
<Peace-> e allora...
<Peace-> amarok?
<yankee> il problema secondo me, sono i programmi che vuole come supporto
<yankee> amarok è strutturato come clementine
<yankee> ma non l'ho provato
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> clementine è il vecchio amarok
<antonello> buongiorno a tutti
<yankee> ah
<antonello> ho un problema
<Peace-> amarok è il nuovo con mooolte piu cose
<yankee> beh allora lo proverò
<Peace-> antonello: tutti qui ahnno un problema
<antonello> quando inserisco il dvd vuoto per masterizzarlo
<antonello> mi si pianta il pc
<antonello> e  lo devo riavviare
<Peace-> yankee: http://amarok.kde.org/de/node/651
<antonello> lo so  grazie chiedevo
<yankee> però io uso ubuntu
<Peace-> yankee: e allora ti adatti a quello che passa il convento se ci pensi ti sei adattato al menu sopra
<Peace-> invece che sotto con ubuntu
<Peace-> o ad altre cose che sono diverse da windows
<yankee> beh il menù sopra lo trovo più comodo :)
<Peace-> ma non eri abituato...
<Peace-> abituati
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> antonello: mm
<Peace-> antonello: pare un kernel panic
<Peace-> ossia il kernel si incazza e si pianta
<Peace-> :)
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> metodo...
<Peace-> che masterizzatore hai ?
<antonello> lg
<Peace-> si ok sai quanti lg ci son ?
<antonello> ma nn me lo mai fatto
<Peace-> antonello: mica fornisco la pappa pronta
<antonello> asp asp  che te lo dico
<Peace-> antonello: prima andava? hai aggiornato il kernel ?
<antonello> ma si andava con ubuntu 10.04
<antonello> con questa versione lòa 10.10
<antonello> per un po endato adesso
<Peace-> antonello: probabile kernel panic detected
<antonello> bo
<antonello> incominica a fare ste cose
<Peace-> sara' il kernel
<antonello> che devo fare
<Peace-> anzi sicuamente è quello
<Peace-> antonello: devi provare a cambiarlo
<antonello> o madoo
<Peace-> antonello: cosa vuold ire che pe run po andava
<antonello> e chi  e capace
<Peace-> antonello: tipo è andato per un mese?
<Peace-> devi spiegarti meglio ....
<antonello> e andato  si per un po poi  ubuntu a fatto degli aggiornamenti
<Peace-> dai possibile che siate tutti cerebrolesi non si puo capire il problema se non spiegate per bene che succede
<antonello> e poi  a incominciato a fare  sta storia
<antonello> allora ripeto
<antonello> andava perfettamente
<Peace-> date
<antonello> poi
<Peace-> quantifica
<antonello> andava bene con la versione 10.04
<antonello> poi  ho messo la versione 10.10
<antonello> e andato per un po
<antonello> poi
<Peace-> quanto
<Peace-> quantio
<Peace-> quanto
<antonello> ubuntu a fatto degli aggiornamenti
<antonello> e  fa  sta cosa
<Peace-> quanto
<Peace-> buona notte
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<antonello> per un po di  mesi
<antonello> 2 mesi
<antonello> penso nn cio fatto caso bene
<Peace-> antonello: ok allora fia cosi
<antonello> ti doco che  lg
<antonello> e
<Peace-> antonello: no non serve
<Peace-> antonello: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Peace-> antonello: posta il risultato su pastebin
<Peace-> !paste | antonello
<ubot-it> antonello: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antonello> nel terminale quella stringa
<Peace-> si
<antonello> mmm
<antonello> mo vediamo che succede
<Peace-> ma non succede nulla stampa solo un file
<antonello> cioe  spiega
<Peace-> sul terminale tu devi riportare quello che viene furoi sul sitino paste in maniera che io possa leggere
<antonello> asp asp
<antonello> nn cio capito na mazza
<Peace-> antonello: quanti anni hai ?
<antonello> troppi
<Peace-> bene allora capisco
<Peace-> altirmenti mi incazzavo
<antonello> grazie
<antonello> no spiega con piu calma che possa capire meglio se puoi
<Peace-> prendi sto comando
<Peace->  cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Peace-> lo selezeioni tastro destro copia
<Peace-> ti metti sul terminale
<Peace-> tasto destro
<Peace-> incolla
<Peace-> dai invio
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<antonello> ok
<Peace-> ti esce una porcheria
<Peace-> selezioni tutta la porcheria
<antonello> ok ora
<antonello> asp
<Peace-> tastro destro copia -----> vai su questa pagina http://paste.ubuntu.com , metti il tuo nome come utente tipopincopallo e ci piazzi la porcheria
<Peace-> fai paste
<Peace-> e riporti il link che ti viene fuori
<antonello> ok
<IU> ciao come faccio a stampare un'immagine jpg su una stampante? grazie
<Peace-> IU: come fai a andare al cesso ?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> IU: con un programma tipo gimp?
<IU> vado in bagno faccio quello che devo fare e poi tiro l'acqua
<IU> no con il semplice visualizzatore di immagini
<Peace-> IU: io uso gimp
<IU> faccio file stampa
<Peace-> IU: anzi io uso krita
<IU> cmq anche con gimp mi permette solo di stamparre su pdf!! non capisco
<Peace-> IU: spetta un po
<Peace-> IU: hai ubuntu
<Peace-> ?
<IU> si
<Peace-> o kubuntu ?
<IU> ubuntu
<Peace-> IU: synaptic lo conosci ?
<IU> La versione di Ubuntu in uso è la 10.04 - Lucid Lynx
<IU> no
<Peace-> il software center?
<Peace-> insomma da dove installi la porcheria?
<Peace-> xD
<IU> SI dal software center oppure dal terminale
<antonello> allora
<antonello> ho fatto come hai detto
<antonello> ma nn ho trovato nulla
<antonello> nella secondo pasaggio
<IU> Peace cosa devo fare?
<Peace-> IU: installa questo  gimp-gutenprint
<antonello> ce una cosa ma nn e un link in fondo a tutto
<Peace-> antonello: ok...
<Peace-> senti antonello hai presente grub?
<antonello> nn so cosa sia
<Peace-> minghia
<Peace-> sai na sega xD
<antonello> si
<Peace-> antonello: il problema è molto semplice
<antonello> e
<Peace-> antonello: tu dovresti all avvio avviare un kernel precedente
<IU> Peace devo scrivere nel terminale "sudo apt-get gimp-gutenprint"
<Peace-> antonello: il kernel riconosce tutte le periferiche
<Peace-> antonello: capita che qualche kernel su qualche hardware abbia delle difficolta
<antonello> ho capito  che sto kernel conosce le perifieriche
<Peace-> antonello: tipicamente su linux sono installati diversi kernel
<antonello> ma nn sono capace
<antonello> a farlo
<Peace-> antonello: e all avvio è possibile sceglierlo
<Peace-> antonello: tipicamente si tiene premuto il tasto shift
<Peace-> poi appare sto schifo qui
<antonello> shift =   a  che
<Peace-> IL TASTO PER FARE IL MAIUSCOLO MA NON QUELLO CHE ACCENDE LA LUCINA
<Peace-> QUELLO TEMPORANEO
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> te capi?
<antonello> yes
<Peace-> insomma premendo il tasto shift ..... ti dovrebbe comparire http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/grub2.jpg
<antonello> allora come lo avvio
<antonello> tengo premuto
<antonello> quel tasto
<Peace-> tu scegli un kernel piu vecchio
<IU> Peace da openoffice riesco a stampare sulle stampanti collegate mentre dai visualizzatori di immagini no
<Peace-> e provi a vedere
<Peace-> come la va
<Peace-> IU: prova un po installare quella gutenprint
<Peace-> IU: dopo gimp lo stampa
<Peace-> IU: io uso kubunt che ha kde
<Peace-> e sti problemi non li ha
<IU> Peace non vede le stampanti nemmeno con guten print!!!!!!
<Peace-> sono collegate ?
<Peace-> xD
<antonello> provo a fare  sta cosa
<Peace-> voglio dire hai mai stampato prima?
<antonello> vediamo che succede
<IU> si sono collegate con openoffice stampa!!
<Peace-> mmm
<IU> no scusa, non vedo piu nemmeno una stampante!!!!
<IU> non so cosa è sauccesso!
<Peace-> ,.,
<Peace-> ecco
<IU>  e quindi cosa è successo?
<Peace-> IU: non hai una stampante predefinita
<IU> in che senso?
<cristian> ciao a tutti! Qualcuno mi sa dire perchè non riesco ad accedere a una directory che ho condiviso su un pc remoto?
<cristian> ho installato samba, smbfs e ho condiviso la dir con shares-admin
<go^> sera
<Peace-> IU: insomma non è installata
<Peace-> IU: o l hai tolta dalle stampanti
<Peace-> IU: devi fare di nuovo aggiungi stampante
<Peace-> madu'
<IU> Peace io non ho tolto un bel nulla sono sparite!!!!!!
<Peace-> e allora piangi che sono sparite
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> riaggiungile
<Peace-> il pc non si scassa da solo
<Peace->  o c'è la magia nera?
<IU> lasciamo stare le stampanti, ti chiedo come posso fare a invertire il puntatore del mouse, visto che sono mancino, adesso punta in altro a sinistra io vorrei ifarlo puntare il alto a destra, come faccio?
<reyarth> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<antonello> peace
<antonello> ascolta quelloche mi hai detto e perche il masterizzatore e vecchio
<reyarth> buona domenica a tutti
<antonello> aqltrettanto
<reyarth> ragazzi è la quarta volta che installo ubuntu 10.10 pensando che sbagliassi qualcosa, invece è proprio un problema in ubuntu credo... argomento supporto lingue... come me la spiegate questa immagine ? ho il cinese attivo pur avendo solo italiano installato (si abilita appena rimuovo la lingua inglese!!) nemmeno in synaptic  sono presenti pacchetti chinesi!!!
<reyarth> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/4346/schermataca.png
<IU> Peace sia come posso fare per girare il puntatore del mouse?
<reyarth> nessun help per la lingua chinese?? la voglio togliereeeeeeeee
<Peace-> ma in ammistrazione non c'è lingua?
<Peace-> non c'è togli aggiungi lingua?
<Peace-> io non me lo ricordo piu gnome uso kde
<gian> Hi all: PC AMD Athlon 64 - Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 :   no way to see video you tube...installed Swfdec 0.8.2...no way to see minitube "could not open media source" ...no way to play gnomeradio..no possible to play "/dev/radio0"! ..someone can help me ?
<OverMe> gian, sei in un canale italiano
<zappo_> buongiorno a tutti
<OverMe> gian, btw, tira via swfdec e installa flashplugin-installer
<gian> Over me: come faccio..scusa ?
<gian> Over me: so come tirarlo via ma flash plugin installer ?
<OverMe> gian, dal gestore pacchetti, disinstalli swfdec e installi l'altro
<gian> Over me: provo
<gian> Over me: ho swdec sia gnome che x mozilla..li disinstallo entrambi ?
<zappo_> cosa può essere successo a ubuntu 10.04 ? si accende ma la schermata del desktop è senza barra delle applicazioni c'è solo il cestino in basso non c'è nemmeno il pulsante di spegnimento esiste una procedura di reset?
<reyarth> Peace-, nell'elenco lingue installate l'unica attiva è l'italiano, mentre nelle lingue disponibili mi da il chinese attivo insieme all'italiano
<reyarth> e sto chinese spunta appena rimuovo la lingua inglese! Peace-
<OverMe> gian, si
<gian> Over me: e ho gia flashplugin-installer
<Peace-> reyarth: e allora....
<Peace-> reyarth: togli il cinese o mettilo piu basso dell italiano
<reyarth> Peace-, l'ho messo piu basso dell'italiano, ma il problema è proprio questo!!! non si toglie!!! e lo voglio togliere perchè alcune applicazioni, tipo thunderbird mi appaiono in chinese!!! che 00
<Peace-> reyarth: togli la lingua allora
<Peace-> reyarth: guarda... è un problema che non sei capace tu
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> io ho il greco e l italiano
<Peace-> e l americano
<reyarth> Peace-, ti amo!!!! aspe cosi ti faccio capire... le lingue le so installare e rimuovere... gia fatto a partire dalla 9.10... ed nel notebook non ho problemi... i problemi si presentano con una installazione pulita di ubuntu 10.10 quindi suppongo sia un bug.. ti faccio vedere piano piano la procedura gnome
<reyarth> Peace-, dunque.. Sistema-Amministrazione ed apro il supporto lingue (allego immagine apertura supporto lingue  http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/6647/aprosupportolingue.png
<Peace-> reyarth: ma c'è installa rimuovi linque
<Peace-> gue
<Peace-> rimuovi sto cinese del caiser
<OverMe> gian, allora riavvia il browser e controlla se funziano i video di youtube
<reyarth> Peace-, come puoi vedere è presente il chinese ed è in basso!!! come dici tu adesso voglio rimuoverlo quindi clicco installa rimuovi lingue
<cristian> mi sono connesso a un pc remoto su cui ho installato vnc. Quando però premo il tasto "d" sul pc remoto mi compare il desktop invece di scrivermi la lettera "d"... qualcuno può aiutarmi? mi dà lo stesso problema con xrdp e connessione a desktop remoto
<Peace-> reyarth: e quindi ?
<reyarth> Peace-, la cosa affascinante è che cliccando su installa/rimuovi lingue, l'unica lingua attiva è l'italiano, mentre il chinese non è spuntato... quindi non c'è... ma nella realtà è presente nel sistema!!! capisci il problema?? allego immagine http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/4295/schermataol.png
<attempt> non saprei ma prova a disattivare la scorciatoia di tastiera che attiva il desktop con la lettera d sulle due macchine. comincia da quella che usi.
<gian> Over me: ho riavviato e destra mouse sul video che non si vede mostra ancora presente swfdec...devo riavviare il sistema?...
<reyarth> Peace-, e non si allinea ne se riavvio ne se prego
<OverMe> gian, no
<OverMe> gian, facciamo una cosa
<Peace-> reyarth: apri synaptic
<Peace-> reyarth: cerca chinese
<Peace-> o quello che è
<Peace-> e togli i pacchetti installati
<OverMe> da terminale: dpkg -l | egrep 'swf|gnas|nsplu|flash'
<OverMe> gian, metti il risultato sul pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | gian
<ubot-it> gian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<reyarth> questo è la quarta installazione di ubuntu 10.10 e presenta stessa caratteristica... gia fatto per synaptic, ho controllato tutti i language ed il chinese non c'è, c'è solo l'italiano Peace-
<Peace-> reyarth: ok allora...
<Peace-> reyarth: crea un nuovo utente
<Peace-> e vediamo
<Peace-> sudo adduser pincopallocinese
<Peace-> sudo adduser pincopallocinese admin
<gian> Over me:  fermi tutti...il video you tube funziona..non avevo dato il comando di "applica"
<gian> Over me: grazie
<OverMe> gian, ok
<reyarth> Peace-, aspetta aspett, novità!!! guarda qui dopo il riavvio.... secondo te quale devo togliere? http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/4590/schermataj.png
<gian> Over me: e per minitube ?  "could not open media source"
<Peace-> reyarth: prova con il primo certo che è strano
<Peace-> reyarth: mai visto una roba del genrere
<Peace-> reyarth: ma  da dove hai scaricato la iso?
<reyarth> Peace-, nemmeno io... fino alla 10.04 non spuntava questo problema.. la iso l'ho scaricata dal sito ubuntu italian
<Peace-> e soprattutto quando installi che diavolo di lingua usi
<Peace-> reyarth: mmm come ubuntu italian ?
<OverMe> gian, dicono che è un bug
<reyarth> Peace-, quando installo uso l'italiano
<Peace-> reyarth: da dove esattamente
<Peace-> reyarth: magari non è una iso ufficiale...
<Peace-> -.-
<reyarth> Peace-, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> OverMe: tu usi gnome?
<OverMe> Peace-, si
<reyarth> Peace-, lo so è strano... magari c'è un piccolo bug,
<Peace-> OverMe: seguilo tu io non sono capace a fatica mi ricordo ste cose
<Peace-> OverMe: dice che ha la lingua cinese
<Peace-> :S
<OverMe> fico
<reyarth> ripeto ho usato la 9.04, 9.10, 10.04 e non ho mai avuto questa stranezza, con la 10.10 si
<OverMe> reyarth, fammi vedere un locale -a
<gian> OverMe: quindi non lo posso usare ?...è meglio non usarlo ?
<OverMe> gian, devi aspettare che rilasciano un aggiornamento
<reyarth> C   it_CH.utf8     it_IT.utf8    POSIX    zh_CN.utf8    zh_SG.utf8   OverMe
<gian> OverMe: ok..peccato
<reyarth> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/4590/schermataj.png OverMe
<OverMe> reyarth, dpkg -l | grep language
<OverMe> metti nel pastebin
<reyarth> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/4295/schermataol.png OverMe
<OverMe> !paste | reyarth
<ubot-it> reyarth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian> OverMe: e per gnomeradio ?.....no possible to play "/dev/radio0",,nel senso che  nella cartella non c'è alcun file o cartella radio
<reyarth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557196/ OverMe
<OverMe> gian, gnomeradio serve se hai una scheda apposita
<gian>  OverMe: c'è..la scheda .con win funziona e vorrei che funzuionasse anche con Ubuntu
<Peace-> gian: con win funziona perche è comprato per win
<Peace-> su linux si deve sempre stare attenti
<Peace-> mica funziona tutto
<reyarth> OverMe, ?? non è strano? e se cerco in synaptic  zh_CN e zh_SG non mi da nulla di installato!! detto da stupido, secondo me hanno infilato da qualche parte quanche dipendenza non necessaria
<cristian> quando mi compare il messaggio "Esecuzione del processo figlio "testparm" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)" cosa devo fare? mi appara quando abilito la condivisione di una directory e cerca di modificare i permessi...
<gian>  OverMe: allora le sento da streaming le radio ?
<tpaper> buondì, avete idea su come terminare questo processo:
<tpaper> enrico    2049 70.5  0.0      0     0 ?        Zsl  14:59   2:11 [transmission] <defunct>
<antonello> eccomi peaceeeeeeeeeeee
<antonello> ho fatto cjiko che mi hai detto
<antonello> ed e venuto fuori
<antonello> ce nessuno
<fabri> ciao a tutti... ho una maverick 64 bit... ho messo skype e i temi equinox... con il tema gtk equinox (uno qualsiasi) skype non riconosce il tema e assume il solito aspetto con grafica standard...
<fabri> qualcuno ha idea del perché?
<ikam> salve
<ikam> ho un problema con xp virtualizzato in ubuntu 10.10 non riesco ad utilizzare la scheda audio integrata con xp la rileva ma non sento nulla, grazie
<ruesp83> ciao a tutti!
<antonello> ce  qualche op
<ruesp83> sono nuovo di queste parti!
<FrigoVuoto> ciao
<antonello> pure io
<antonello> ma nn mangi  te
<ruesp83> ho una domanda da fare
<antonello> se hai il frigo vuoto
<FrigoVuoto> help non ho piu' accelerazione grafica
<antonello> comprati una  ferrari che infatto di acceleerazioni e ottima
<antonello> ahahahahhahahaha
<antonello> ahhahahahahaha
<FrigoVuoto> siamo su ubuntu-it o in una osteria?
<antonello> osteria
<antonello> e piu bello
<antonello> ahahahhahaha
<antonello> ahahahahahja
<FloodBotIt1> antonello: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<FrigoVuoto> antonello c'è ubuntu chat
<antonello> aaa       frigo
<ruesp83> a chi posso chiedere per l'aggiornamento di ubuntu?
<roxdragon> oèè ragazzi
<roxdragon> e ragazze
<FrigoVuoto> ciao rox
<roxdragon> ciao FrigoVuoto
<FrigoVuoto> cosa posso fare ?
<ruesp83> l'altro giorno ho attuato l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti
<ruesp83> solo che mi ha proposto un'avanzamento parziale
<ruesp83> il quale se viene applicato mi cancella i driver nvidia e gdm
<ruesp83> poi dopo che ho rimesso a posto le cose
<ruesp83> siamo punto e da capo
<FrigoVuoto> io non ho piu accelerazione
<ruesp83> cioè mi richiede di rifarlo
<FrigoVuoto> anche io ho nvidia
<ruesp83> io ho riistallato nvidia-current
<ruesp83> qualcosa del genere si chiama il pacchetto
<ruesp83> dopo di che mi sono leggermente riconfigurato il file xorg.conf
<FrigoVuoto> non sono capace da solo
<ruesp83> che so hai?
<FrigoVuoto> geforce 7600
<ruesp83> capito
<ruesp83> il sistema operativo?
<FrigoVuoto> 10.10
<ruesp83> ok
<FrigoVuoto> ora tutte le cose in 3d non me le carica appaerte virtualbox
<ruesp83> allora vai nel menù sistema->amministrazione->driver aggiuntivi
<ruesp83> fallo partire e dimmi cosa ti dice
<FrigoVuoto> vuoto
<ruesp83> humm
<FrigoVuoto> avevo già questo problema ma era comunque presente l accelerazione
<ruesp83> sempre nello stesso menu
<ruesp83> apri gestione pacchetti
<FrigoVuoto> fatto
<ruesp83> e cerca nvidia
<ruesp83> nella lista che esce seleziona nvidia-current
<FrigoVuoto> c'è nvidia-current lo seleziono?
<ruesp83> dovrebbe essere la versione 260.19 etc
<ruesp83> qualcosa del genere
<ruesp83> si seleziona
<ruesp83> automaticamente seleziona anche altri pacchetti che gli servono
<ruesp83> alla fine riavvia il sistema e tutto dovrebbe andare
<FrigoVuoto> ok sta caricando
<ruesp83> da terminale se digiti glxinfo alla voce direct rendering cosa dice?
<ruesp83> e tipo la 3 voce
<FrigoVuoto> 	-v: Print visuals info in verbose form.
<FrigoVuoto> 	-t: Print verbose table.
<FrigoVuoto> 	-display <dname>: Print GLX visuals on specified server.
<FrigoVuoto> 	-h: This information.
<FrigoVuoto> 	-i: Force an indirect rendering context.
<FrigoVuoto> 	-b: Find the 'best' visual and print its number.
<FloodBotIt1> FrigoVuoto: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fra> ragazzi ho un probema con vlc buona domenica
<fra> qunado cerco di aprire la cartella home dal menù risorse noto che il programma vlc cerca inutilment di accedere alla directory
<fra> consigli a riguardo???
<jessy90> ciao
<FrigoVuoto> eccomi
<FrigoVuoto> ho capito che nella mia situazione non posso installare il driver nvidia in modalità grafica ma solo da shell
<FrigoVuoto> ho reinstallato nuovamente il driver e mi è tornata l'accellerazione3d ....e penso che ricapiterà tutte le volte che devo fare aggiornamenti
<fra> c'è qualcuno???
<fil_> esponi la tua domanda, e se qualcuno lo vorrà ti risponderà
<fra> ragazzi ho un probema con vlc
<fra> quando cerco di aprire la cartella home dal menù risorse noto che il programma vlc cerca inutilment di accedere alla directory
<fra> a cosa è divuto cio'???
<fil_> come fai a saperlo?
<fra> cioè??
<fra> fil_ a cosa ti riferisci
<fra> ???
<fil_> tu apri la home dal menu, e come ai a capire che vlc cerca di accederci?
<fra> si apre il programma vlc... e' lui che tenta di aprire la cartella home... fil_ capito???
<fil_> si apre vlc senza che tu lo voglia?
<fra> è come se il programma predefinito per gestire la cartella home da risorse sia vlc.. fil_
<fra> esatto
<fil_> scusa tu vai con la freccia del mouse su risorse , vai su home e clicchi, e poi cosa succede? che finestra si apre?
<fra> si apre vlc che cerca di aprire la cartella home... fil_
<fil_> vai tra i programmi predefiniti di ubuntu
<fra> dove scusa??? fil_
<fra> ci sono applicazioni preferite... fil_ ti riferisci a questo
<fil_> si
<fra> ci sono
<skunk> Una pregunta: All'avvio Ubuntu mi da un errore per qualche istante (qualcosa tipo:failed insert ramswap) ho cercato nei vari log ma non riesco a ritrovare questo errore per anzalizzarlo...come posso fare?
<skunk> premetto che l'avvio è un po' lento ma alla fine funziona tutto tranquillamente
<fil_> allarmati solo quando noti qualcosache non funziona
<fra> c'è la maniera di resettare l'esplora risorse???
<fil_> spe
<fil_> nella tua home c'è una directory col nome  .nautilus ?
<fra> aspe' che controllo... fil_
<fra> si c'è
<fil_> fra, rimuovila e riloggati
<fra> cioè dovrei terminare la sessione... fil_???
<fil_> si
<skunk> fil_, eraanche per impratichirmi un po' nella lettura dei log
<fil_> l'avevo capito...
<fil_> ti consiglio di non leggerli, a meno che haidei problemi reali
<skunk> va beh studiando informatica mi interessa conoscere un po' meglio il sistema...
<antdc> ciao
<antdc> ciao!
<Peace-> skunk: bene
<Peace-> skunk: allora studia qui
<Peace-> !indice
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<skunk> Peace-, tnx
<esulu> devo cambiare il pasword di root di ubuntu
<esulu> che commando devo usare perfavore
<esulu> ?
<esulu> scusatemi per la domanda
<esulu> fatto da solo
<fil_> skunk, ok allora è diverso, approvo
<antdc> ciao!!
<sascho> salve ho problemi con ubuntu maverick e la scheda video  nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1) . mi dice che ho i driver installati ma non attualmente in uso, mi aiutate?
<ErVito> sascho: ? Hai già guardato in Sistema>Amministrazione>Driver aggiuntivi
<ErVito> ?
<sascho> si
<sascho> èproprio li che mi dice così
<sascho> ho trovato un bug
<sascho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/626974
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 626974 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 "ABI change in xorg 1.9 breaks legacy nvidia-96 drivers in Maverick" [Medium,In progress]
<sascho> xorg 1.9 èincompatibile ocn la scheda video
<ErVito> eh, non puoi selezionarli e fare attiva?
<sascho> ErVito,  on capisco
<sascho> cosa faccio?
<ErVito> sascho: spé
<ErVito> un'immagine è molto più che mille parole
<ErVito> http://www.uploadgeek.com/share-9A7F_4D3C588F.html
<ErVito> sascho: ^
<ErVito> selezioni il driver (se ce n'è uno, ma fin'ora non mi hai detto "non ce ne sono")
<ErVito> e pigi il bottoncino in basso a destra "attiva"
<ErVito> se non ci sono driveri...è tutta n'altra storia
<sascho> si c'è il drivber è installato ma non attivo
<sascho> posso solo disinstallarlo , ma non attivarlo
<attempt> se non basta provi ad aprire il terminale e dai sudo nvidia-settings
<ErVito> e allura gh'è qualche problema
<sascho> si
<ErVito> attempt: uhm..dici che da nvidsc riesce ad attivarli? :-/
<attempt> se nvidia-settings non ti crea lo xorg e  riavviando non funge la scheda allora c'e' un problema grave.
<attempt> ti tocca usare i vesa in quel caso. oppure i driver open.
<sascho> ho nvidia server setting sotto administrator
<sascho> attempt, come faccio?
<attempt> apri il terminale
<sascho> è aperto
<attempt> sudo nvidia-settings       e poi return
<attempt> invio
<sascho> mi dice: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<sascho> lo faccio?
<attempt> poi riavvii. se non parte pigi shift al boot  e scegli il kernel recovery e torni da modalita' grafica d'emergenza.
<attempt> si certo
<attempt> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<sascho> ok speriamo  l'latra volta non mi partica gnome
<sascho> partiva
<attempt> ti ho scritto come fare. shift al boot e poi kernel recovery. modalita' grafica d'emergenza.
<sascho> certo ho fatto così. ora provo a riavviare il uttto
<attempt> sascho il driver lo avevi messo
<attempt> da driver hardware?
<sascho> ora guardo
<attempt> no.
<attempt> non guardare. se hai preso il driver dal sito nvidia lo devi sapere.
<attempt> se lo hai messo da ubuntu va' bene.
<sascho> mi dice che il driver è attivato ma non in uso
<attempt> riavvia.
<sascho> lo rimuovo e reinstallo
<sascho> ok provo
<Mios> ciao
<Mios> non riesco a cancellare la cronologia di chrome qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<Mios> o almeno so come cancellarla ma non si cancella
<nex_necis> ovvero?
<Mios> se faccio cancella cronologia ....fa qualcosa ma non cancella niente
<renatoleccato> come faccio a formattare una scheda sd in fat32?
 * xfire78xx sera :)
<legnano> ciao a tutti
<legnano> qualcuno conosce un programma, grafico, che mi permette di settare la scheda wifi?
<legnano> un po come in windoz dove puoi settare la potenza di trasmissione e altre cose
<ErVito> HoldenC: hola
<HoldenC> ErVito: ciao
<aLex_______> Ciao a tutti
<aLex_______> Mi servirebbe un piccolo aiuto, sono nuovo utente di linux ubuntu... Sono riuscito dopo un bel poi ad installarlo e ad installare Msn Skype e Chrome...
<aLex_______> Ma il mio problema sorge ora...Essendo che ho deciso di mollare la scuola (ITIS indirizzo informatico) e ho deciso di mettermi a lavorare...E siccome mi arrangicchio con la programmazione in JS e HTML con CSS volevo provare ad iniziare ad usare Joomla
<aLex_______> Solo sono incappato nel problema dell'installazione di Xampp
<aLex_______> Non è che qualcuno mi sa aiutare??
<PiGreco26> !qualcuno | aLex____________________
<ubot-it> aLex____________________: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<aLex_______> Ok, prendo questo come un no...
<PiGreco26>  aLex___________________ nn hai capito nulla
<PiGreco26> scrivi il problema
<aLex_______> [20:19] <aLex_______> Solo sono incappato nel problema dell'installazione di Xampp
<aLex_______> Non mi sembra di non aver capito nulla ;)
<PiGreco26>  aLex___________________ sei un grande, continua così ;)
<aLex_______> Preferisci un: Qualcuno sa come procedere con l'installazione di Xampp?
<aLex_______> In modo da farmi rispondere dal bot?
<PiGreco26> ci rinuncio... sei di coccio mi sa...
<PiGreco26> *de coccio
<ugone> aLex_______, che problema spiega meglio
<aLex_______> Il mio problema è semplice
<aLex_______> Non so come installare Xampp
<aLex_______> Non ci riesco, sono ore che ci provo... Ho ubuntu 10.10
<PiGreco26> ugone : è da due ore che cerco di dirglielo di spiegare meglio
<ugone> :-)
<PiGreco26>  aLex___________________ che errore di da? dove ti blocchi? se non ce lo dici non ti possiamo aiutare
<PiGreco26> *ti
<aLex_______> Il problema è questo ^^'' Non parte proprio...
<ugone> da sove lo hai scaricato?
<ugone> dove
<aLex_______> Sito di Xampp
<aLex_______> Ho cercato un tutorial ma mi chiede di aprire una shell
<PiGreco26> ugone buona fortuna :D
<HoldenC> !info xampp
<ubot-it> Package xampp does not exist in maverick
<aLex_______> Hold, grazie ma già provaro :o)
<aLex_______> provato*
<aLex_______> Mi dice di aprire una shell e loggarmi con il nome root, ma non so come fare...
<aLex_______> e ubuntu software center non vede il file TG
<PiGreco26>  aLex___________________ apri un terminale e digita sudo -s per essere root
<aLex_______> Mitico *o*
<ugone> aLex_______, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp?highlight=%28lamp%29
<aLex_______> Io sono quasi due ore che ci provo T_T
<ugone> non riesci a diventare root digitando sudo -s?
<PiGreco26>  aLex___________________ sei mitico, confermo :)
<aLex_______> No...Non funzionava perchè lo facevo senza lo spazio '___'
<PiGreco26>  aLex___________________ ;)
<aLex_______> Grazie ragazzi :)
<PiGreco26>  aLex___________________ prego quando hai bisogno di aiuto torna qui :)
<aLex_______> :D Non mi ammazzate...
<aLex_______> Non mi trova il file
<PiGreco26>  aLex___________________ sei posizionato nella cartella giusta?
<aLex_______> Ora dove sono posizionato?
<aLex_______> Dopo il Sudo -s
<PiGreco26>  aLex___________________ digita ls e vedi se vedi il file
<aLex_______> No, ma ho capito in che cartella mi trovo...
<PiGreco26>  aLex___________________ ok
<aLex_______> PiGreco26 Perfetto, estratta tutta la cartella :)
<PiGreco26>  aLex___________________ ne sono lieto :)
<usb_ubuntu> buonasera a tutti...
<usb_ubuntu> mi serve formattare l'usb in ext 3 ma nemmeno con g parted riesco
<PiGreco26> usb_ubuntu smontala
<usb_ubuntu> ok
<usb_ubuntu> e ora pigreco26
<PiGreco26> usb_ubuntu apri gparted
<antonello> buonasera
<usb_ubuntu> ok ti seguo pigreco26
<PiGreco26> la penna te la vede nei dispositivi disponibili?
<usb_ubuntu> si
<usb_ubuntu> dev/sc1
<antonello> vorrei sottoporre questa cosa
<antonello> mi sparisce il masterizzatore quando inserisco un dvd vuoto
<usb_ubuntu> PiGreco26 quando con gparted clicco unmount va via ma poi resta e c'e' anche su deskto
<PiGreco26> usb_ubuntu prova a formattare da gparted
<usb_ubuntu> PiGreco26 se ci clicco sopra non me lo fa fare
<usb_ubuntu> ho cambiato posto usb forse va
<PiGreco26> ok
<ikam> salve sto usando ubuntu 10.10 con xp virtualizzato ma la scheda audio integrata pur xp rilevandola non esce alcun suono, qualche idea?
<sk6> ciao a tutti
<sk6> chi mi può dare una mano per l'installazione di ubuntu su aspire one?
<ErVito> !chiedi | sk6
<ubot-it> sk6: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sk6> scusa
<sk6> installo la versione ubuntu-10.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso senza problemi da usb, ma quando riavvio il netbook, rimane la schemata nera
<sk6> il netbook è acer aspire one zg5
<pecorade> per caso hai questo errore: "error: no such device: 992fddd7-54c1-45e0-b990-7220c6fa9005"
<pecorade> simile ovviamente
<pecorade> ma non uguale
<sk6> il fatto è che non mi da nessun errore, semplicemente riavvio e rimane la schermata nera
<pecorade> butta un occhio a quel link
<pecorade> è un problema noto a quanto pare
<sk6> grazie
<pecorade> anche qui
<|Kijio|> salve a tutti
<Panaclerio_> ho problemi di lentezza con il nuovo portatile. Firefox spesso è sul 95-98% della cpu., ma c'è qualchje bug?
<peppegaia> ciao
<esulu> come posso fare per installare un bnc sull'ubuntu
<esulu> ?
<esulu> avete gentilmente una guida da linlarmi
<sk6> error: no such device: 4982dab8 etc etc
<sk6> grub rescue>
<sk6> che fare?
<Ziofausto> Bella pettutti
<_Kijio_> 'notte
<jamjas> ciao a tutti, esiste un canale di supporto per fedora_
<jamjas> qualcuno mi può aiutare con un problema al grub??
<Neuromancer_> DarkDante, mi stai seguendo?
<DarkDante> no perchè?
<Neuromancer_> poco fa sei entrato in un canale su azzurra e sei uscito dopo un secondo
<Neuromancer_> deja vu
<Neuromancer_> scusami, ho sonno e dico cazzate :) notte
<Neuromancer_> 'notte
<DarkDante> sera a tutti
<DarkDante> scusate vorrei informazioni  sulla funzione TRIM su ubuntu 10.10 e come si può attivare ?
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-16
<paolo1> salve
<paolo1> ho installato jdownloader da reposity deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main ma non mi parte
<paolo1>  penso sia problema di java
<animavivente> buonanotte cè qualcuno?
<motore> Buongiorno a tutti, vorrei installare la webcam trust WB-3250p per usarla con skype. Sulle guide    http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/Microdia   ho visto che non è supportata...  (la mia è 0c45:613e ) come posso fare?
<motore> ho provato a cercare in lungo e in largo sui forum ma non ho trovato una buona soluzione..... prima di avventurarmi in una impresa al di sopra delle mie possibilità vi chiedo un aiuto
<Odo> Giorno
<motore> <motore> Buongiorno a tutti, vorrei installare la webcam trust WB-3250p per usarla con skype. Sulle guide    http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/Microdia   ho visto che non è supportata...  (la mia è 0c45:613e ) come posso fare? [08:48] <motore> ho provato a cercare in lungo e in largo sui forum ma non ho trovato una buona soluzione..... prima di avventurarmi in una impresa al di sopra delle mie possibilità vi chiedo un aiu
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<skricciolo1981> :-Dgiorno massimo18
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<motore> Buongiorno a tutti, vorrei installare la webcam trust WB-3250p per usarla con skype. Sulle guide    http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/Microdia   ho visto che non è supportata...  (la mia è 0c45:613e ) come posso fare?
<jester-> !webcam | motore
<ubot-it> motore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<motore> ubot-it ..... tra quelle https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCam   non c'è....... e l'altra pagina l'avevo già vista ma non c'è lo stesso.....
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<motore> jester cos'è   !webcam ?   un comando? ma "bash: !webcam: event not found"
<motore> ok ora ho capito....
<motore> ... chi è ubot...., comunque la web cam mia    tra quelle supportate non c'è in nessun elenco di quelli..... la trito?  o posso ancora avere speranze?
<motore> lsusb    dà:
<motore> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:613e Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120) Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c52e Logitech, Inc.  Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<jester-> motore: o trovi un driver per linux che funzioni e prendi una cam supportata
<motore> jester-    quindi posso provare a tentare di installare un driver microdia anche se non c'è specifica il codice della mia webcam? forse funziona lo stesso?
<jester-> motore: provare non costa niente
<motore> ok cerco una web cam simile tra qulle supportate e provo.....
<Mito> ciao
<Mito> per installare ubuntu minimal adesso che è alla versione 11.10, valgono ancora i comandi apt-get install gnome-core xorg oppure con unity si passa ad altro??? Perchè ho avuto problemi con gdm, adesso c'è lightdm
<jester-> Mito: lancia tasksel
<motore> jester-   ...... niente da fare, ho seguito passo passo la guida, ma la mia web cam non và....
<Mito> io ho messo manual package selection perchè non voglio nessun programma, li installo io dopo
<jester-> Mito: tasksel failita le scelta a  meno che sai precisaemnte cosa installare
<Mito> ok, io vorrei sapere quali sono i pacchetti per isntallare il comporta grafico minimale... Una volta erano gnome-core e xorg... Adesso mi sento un po' perso per la nuova interfaccia... anche perchè poi gdm mi crea problemi quanto installo ubuntu-artwork....
<jester-> Mito: hai unity, gnome-session-fallback e gnome-shell per quanto riguarda gnome
<jester-> Mito: x se lo trascina come dipendenza
<Mito> quindi il comando diventa apt-get install unity gnome-session-fallback gnome-shell... Giusto??? Ed xorg e gnome-core non servono più??? Anche perchè la guida non dice niente... Riporta ancora quei 2 pacchetti...
<jester-> Mito: si ma se installi tutto è inutile che hai usato il minimal
<jester-> fllback è gnome classico
<jester-> fallback*
<Mito> beh non installo tutto, installo solo l'ambiente grafico, non voglio abiword, office e gli altri programmi
<alecv> buongiorno
<alecv> dopo aver installato open bravo erp con un errore, l'audio non funziona più e non riesco a spengere il pc, ma solo a disconnettere l'utente, Prima cosa ho provato a controlare alsa mixer e a resettarlo ma senza successo. Qualcuno ha qualche dritta?
<glpiana> alecv, da dove hai preso openbravo?
<alecv> da ubuntu software center
<alecv> avevo il disco pieno
<glpiana> alecv, da che repository? io non lo trovo
<alecv> e mi ha dato errore. Dopo di che al riavvio mi diceva che non trovava il disco principale
<alecv> e che ne so ho aperto ubuntu software center
<alecv> dai partner
<glpiana> alecv, su che versione sei?
<alecv> 10.04.03 lts
<alecv> ho aperto alsa mixer, i controlli sono tutti ok
<alecv> ho resettato ma niente
<glpiana> ecco perchè non lo trovavo :)
<alecv> :D
<alecv> non credo che sia compreso nel pacchetto di canonical :D
<glpiana> alecv, non c'è per oneiric. comunque apri un terminale
<glpiana> alecv, scrivi: df         e controlla che il disco non sia pieno
<alecv> è al 67%
<alecv> ho già ripulito
<glpiana> alecv, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<alecv> apre la configurazione di openbravo, ci mette dieci minuti e poi da errore
<alecv> l'ho lanciato cmq
<glpiana> oki, poi vediamo l'errore su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | alecv
<glpiana> !paste | alecv
<ubottu-it> alecv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alecv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806138/
<glpiana> alecv, digita: sudo apt-get remove --purge openbravo-erp
<glpiana> alecv, dimmi quando finisce. se da errore pastebinnalo
<alecv> ok lo pastebinnerò :D
<alecv> azzo 1144 mb? Non so un po' troppi x un programma?
<glpiana> dovrebbero essere 115 mega da quel che vedo dal repository
<glpiana> quello di karmic, che è più grosso. l'altro è di 46 mega
<glpiana> alecv, non è che ti sta levando mezzo sistema?
<alecv> fatto
<alecv> nessun errore
<alecv> si vede che pesa lui
<alecv> bho
<FloodBotIt1> alecv: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> alecv, ora dai: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> alecv, quando temrina dai sudo apt-get upgrade
<alecv> ok
<alecv> update e upgrade?
<glpiana> prima uno poi l'altro
<alecv> 44 aggiornamenti
<alecv> 0 rimozioni e 4 non aggiornati, ora sta finendo l'aggiornamento. Certo ho dato prima update e poi upgrade :D
<glpiana> alecv, visto che ce ne sono 4 non aggironati, quando finisce dai: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> alecv, intanto dimmi se vuoi openbravo-3
<glpiana> o se vuoi il 2.50
<alecv> ah bho uno qualsiasi, volevo vedere come era
<alecv> mi ha aperto una finestra con su scritto ricostruzione catalogo applicazioni
<alecv> è normale?
<glpiana> alecv, ok, allora vada per la 3. quando hai fatto tutto, dai: sudo apt-get install openbravo-3
<glpiana> alecv, fa vedere
<alecv> si  chiusa
<glpiana> amen
<alecv> era una finestra trasparente con su scritto " ricostruzione catalogo applicazioni"
<glpiana> boh, se non da errore in terminale non ci preoccupiamo
<alecv> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ora do questo comando
<glpiana> ok
<alecv> sta liberando 150 mb
<alecv> oddio no sta installando ho sbagliato a leggere :D
<massimo18> ?
<alecv> ora sto installando openbravo
<alecv> ma x l'audio glpiana ?
<glpiana> alecv, quando finisci di installare facciamo un bel riavvio e poi ne riparliamo
<alecv> ok, grazie glpiana  :D
<alecv> glpiana, è normale che ci vuole tutto questo tempo x installare open bravo?
<glpiana> alecv, boh, mai installato
<glpiana> alecv, fin che non da errore non ti preoccupare
<alecv> e chi se preoccupa al massimo riformatto :D Grazie x la pazienza
<glpiana> :)
<alecv> mamma mia quanto ci mette
<alecv> glpiana,  ha terminato l'installazione
<glpiana> olè!
<glpiana> alecv, riavvia e poi torna e dimmi dell'audio
<alecv> ok riavvio
<Odo> Giorno
 * mapreri is away: Mi sono allontanato. Ci vediamo :)
<alecv> rieccomi
<alecv> glpiana, quando faccio arresta il sistema, ubuntu disconnette l'utente
<alecv> ma non spenge il pc
<glpiana> alecv, che manager del login utilizzi?
<alecv> quello che c'è di default
<glpiana> alecv, usi ubuntu o kubuntu?
<alecv> ubuntu
<glpiana> alecv, scrivi nel temrinale: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<alecv> fatto
<glpiana> alecv, oki, ora chiudi i programmi, passa in console con ctrl+alt+f1, fai il  login testuale e scrivi: sudo service gdm restart
<glpiana> alecv, se qualcosa non dovesse andare, scrivi sudo reboot o premi ctrl+alt+canc, che fa il riavvio
<alecv> ok
<alecv> torno subito
<alecv> MI APRE LA GUIDA DI UBUNTU
<alecv> ops
<alecv> ahh
<alecv> sbagliata combinazione
<glpiana> alecv, non alt+f1, control + alt + effe 1
<alecv> glpiana, non spenge il pc
<glpiana> alecv, ok, dammi un attimo. intanto dimmi: l'audio è a posto?
<alecv> e x l'audio stamattina ho provato a seguire questa guida http://www.lffl.org/2010/03/risolvere-il-problema-audio-su-ubuntu.html
<alecv> l'audio non vede la periferica
<alecv> se però apro alsa mixer vede tutto
<glpiana> alecv, nel terminale scrivi: id          e copia quanto esce
<alecv> uid=1000(alessandro) gid=1000(alessandro) gruppi=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare),123(vboxusers),1000(alessandro)
<glpiana> alecv, scrivi: lspci e metti su pastebin. aggiungici anche aplay -l
<alecv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806177/
<alecv> aplay dice scheda non trovata
<glpiana> alecv, scrivi: uname -a         e incolla qui
<alecv> Linux alessandro-laptop 2.6.32-38-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 11:13:04 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
 * mapreri is back (gone 00:25:40)
<glpiana> alecv, scrivi e pastebinna: cat /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> mapreri, per cortesia non usare messaggi di away in questo canale
<alecv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806181/
<mapreri> ok glpiana
<glpiana> alecv, ora tu hai sempre riavviato il pc o lo hai anche spento e poi riacceso?
<glpiana> mapreri, :)
<alecv> oggi faccio arresta ma il pc nn si arresta
<glpiana> alecv, neanche dalla schermata di login?
<alecv> l'altri giorni faccio arresta e poi lo avvio quando mi serve
<alecv> se faccio arresta dal menu di ubuntu mi disconnette e mi appare la schermata di login, se clicco arresta li, non mi fa nulla
<glpiana> alecv, scrivi allora nel temrinale: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<alecv> ok dato il comando
<glpiana> alecv, ora spegni i programmi e in un terminale scrivi: sudo halt             poi avvia il pc
<alecv> sto aspettando che finisca il comando precedente
<glpiana> ok
<alecv> si è impsallato tutto
<glpiana> ???
<glpiana> alecv, spiega
<alecv> era firefox e i suoi script dannati
<alecv> ok ha finito il comando
<glpiana> alecv, chiudi i programmi e dai sudo halt
<alecv> firefox mi rallenta sempre il pc e po i mi apre la finestra con su scritto che c'è uno script che rallenta il sistema.
<alecv> chiudo
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<alecv> fatto
<alecv> si è riavviato
<glpiana> alecv, con sudo halt si è riavviato?
<alecv> e mi ha detto che c'è un disco uiid_ qualcosa  che non è montato premere m o s
<alecv> mentre decidevo, si è riavviato
<alecv> si si è riavviato
<glpiana> alecv, nel terminale scrivi: sudo shutdown now
<glpiana> deve spegnersi, non riavviarsi
<alecv> ok chiudo
<glpiana> spre
<glpiana> spe
<alecv> dica
<glpiana> alecv, sudo shutdown -h now
<alecv> ok
<alexio> ciao a tutti, il mio problemino sarebbe lo skype  ... non lo lancia. ubuntu 10.04, qualcuno può darmi un consiglio grazie
<glpiana> alexio, non si è mai avviato dopo averlo installato?
<alecv> eccomi
<alexio> si si partiva
<glpiana> alecv, si è spento stavolta?
<alecv> mi dice sempre che il disco uid=etcetc non è ancora pronto
<alecv> sisi
<alecv> si spenge
<glpiana> alexio, vediamo, apri un temrinale e scrivi: skype      e premi invio
<alecv> solo se clicco su arresta non da segni di vita :D
<alexio> 2Errore di segmentazione"
<alexio> senza 2
<glpiana> alecv, metti su pastebin l'output di cat /etc/fstab   e l'output di mount
<glpiana> alexio, scrivi nel temrinale: sudo apt-get install --reinstall skype
<alexio> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<alexio> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<alexio> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<alexio> La reinstallazione di skype non è possibile, non può essere scaricato.
<alexio> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<FloodBotIt1> alexio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<alexio>   nspluginwrapper tcl8.5 tk8.5 python-m2crypto python-dmidecode
<alecv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806197/  <--  Fstab
<glpiana> alexio, devi usare pastebin
<alecv> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/806197/  <--  Fstab
<glpiana> !paste | alexio
<ubot-it> alexio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexio> ok , scusate
<glpiana> alexio, come hai installato skype? prendendo il pacchetto dal sito?
<alecv> l'output di mount dove lo trovo?
<glpiana> alecv, scrivi mount nel temrinale
<alexio> questo è del sito delloo skype, ma mi faceva lo stesso scherzo prima , quando era dal ubuntu soft center
<alecv> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/806198/  <--- mount
<glpiana> alexio, allora proviamo a fare una cosa. in un terminale scrivi: mv .Skype .Skype_old
<glpiana> alexio, poi prova a riavviare skype
<alexio> ok
<glpiana> alecv, dammi l'output di sudo vol_id /dev/sda
<alexio> mv: impossibile eseguire stat di ".Skype": File o directory non esistente
<alecv> mi dice "impossibile trovare il commando"
<glpiana> alexio, scrivi pwd    e dimmi che risponde
<glpiana> alecv, allora sudo blkid /dev/sda
<alexio> /home/bogu
<alecv> non ha restituito nulla
<alecv> devo mettere il numero dei dischi?
<glpiana> alexio, scrivi: locate -i skype | grep home
<glpiana> alecv, hai messo sudo?
<glpiana> alecv, sorry, sudo blkid
<alecv> alessandro@alessandro-laptop:~$ sudo blkid /dev/sda                   alessandro@alessandro-laptop:~$
<alecv> /dev/sda1: LABEL="system" UUID="c2b25e05-6d9a-48fd-8dfa-e0a546d969df" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"                   /dev/sda2: LABEL="home" UUID="5a297ec8-3f49-4c25-8e58-1713fd5fecb7" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"           /dev/sda3: LABEL="swap" UUID="0ce54888-7f79-4834-a23c-f145fc7d8f6b" TYPE="swap"
<alexio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806205/
<glpiana> alecv, scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<alecv> che devo aggiungere?
<glpiana> alecv, sostituisci, nella riga dello swap l'uuid presente (69ffd990-7c3c-4aeb-b520-a6e39145a82c) con quello corretto, cioè 0ce54888-7f79-4834-a23c-f145fc7d8f6b
<glpiana> alecv, poi salvi e riavvii
<glpiana> alexio, allora la directory .Skype c'è, per cui controlla il comando che hai dato prima: mv .Skype .Skype_old
<alecv> fatto grazie
<alecv> fatto
<glpiana> alecv, riavviato o fatto logout?
<alexio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806207/
<alecv> ho fatto arresta ma come al solito mi fa solo logout
<alecv> credo che riformatterò
<glpiana> alecv, sudo reboot nel temrinale
<glpiana> alexio, prova a scrivere così: mv .Skype/ .Skype_old
<alexio> uguale ...la stessa risposta
<glpiana> alexio, allora scrivi: sudo updatedb
<alexio> nulla...
<glpiana> alexio, quando temrina riprova il comando di prima
<glpiana> se ancora non va, apri il file manager e visualizza i file nascosti con ctrl+h
<alexio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806209/
<alexio> non reagisce a updatedb
<glpiana> alexio, ls .Skype    da qualcosa?
<alecv> rieccomi
<alecv> io ora devo tornare in ufficio
<alexio>  impossibile accedere a .Skype: File o directory non esistente
<alecv> glpiana, sei stato gentilissimo grazie mille
<glpiana> alecv, la questione dell'uuid si è riproposta?
<glpiana> alexio, ls .Skype_old
<alecv> sisi
<glpiana> azz
<alecv> non mi appare +
<alecv> gentilissimo
<glpiana> ah ok :)
<alecv> ops
<alecv> avevo letto risolta
<alecv> uahsuahu
<alecv> un paio di occhiali grazie
<alecv> anche due paia :D
<FloodBotIt1> alecv: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> lol
<alecv> l'unica cosa è l'audio e l'arresto del pc
<alecv> ci combatterò poi, x ora userò sudo halt :D
<glpiana> ok
<alexio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806212/
<alecv> grazie ancora glpiana  e auguri di nuovo x la pupa
<glpiana> alexio, allora dava errore perchè hai dato più volte il comando. ora avvia skype da terminale
<alecv> buonaserata a tutti
<glpiana> alecv, grazie
<alexio> glpiana...., scusami il comando per lanciare skype dal terminale?
<Caterpillar> per favore, qualcuno potrebbe provare a compilare queste quattro righe di C e dirmi che errori gli danno? Sto notando un comportamento diverso tra varie distribuzioni e mi interesserebbe sapere su Ubuntu come si comporta http://gaming.ngi.it/showpost.php?p=15370928&postcount=51
<sonic86> salve qualcuno sa come resettare la password di mysql su ubuntu?
<glpiana> alexio, è: skype
<sonic86> salve qualcuno sa come resettare la password di mysql su ubuntu?
<glpiana> !repeat | sonic86
<ubot-it> sonic86: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<sonic86> sorry
<mapreri> sonic86, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<mapreri> sonic86, mysql stoppalo con "sudo service mysql stop" e non come dicono....
<sonic86> ok
<sonic86> ci provo grazie a tutti
<masiar82> buonasera a tutti!
<masiar82> ho un problema con whiitoon
<masiar82> wiithon
<glpiana> masiar82, sarebbe?
<masiar82> quando lo apro mi compare questo messaggio : Non si può accedere alle partizioni perché l'utente con cui è stata lanciato wiithon non appartiene al gruppo "disk", verranno mostrati i giochi dell'ultima sessione.
<masiar82> e non posso fare nulla
<masiar82> cosa significa?
<glpiana> masiar82, non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository,ma prova ad aggiungerti al gruppo disk come dice l'errore
<masiar82> glpiana grazie dimmi solo dove devo andare per aggiungermi!
<glpiana> masiar82, su utenti e gruppi, sotto amministrazione
<masiar82> vediamo se funziona
<jester-> masiar82: devi poi uscire e rientrare da gnome
<masiar82> ok
<masiar82> bene adesso non mi da più quel messaggio
<masiar82> ma non riesco a lavorarci
<masiar82> mi sento parecchio impedito e lo sono per certo !
<Skateboard> attempt
<Skateboard> ciao a tutti
<Skateboard> K99Brain
<Skateboard> ops
<Skateboard> sono su supporto
<jester-> yess
<Skateboard> sorry all
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> utilizzo sylpheed come client di posta (preinstallato nel sistema) sulla 11.10. In questo momento riscontro la necessità di avere presente sul desktop sia dei dati riguardanti una mail, sia il contenuto di un'altra mail. Se apro la finestra della prima mail però non riesco a visualizzare i dati in questione. Quindi, non riuscendo a trovare altro modo, ho optato per aprire una seconda istanza di sylpheed nel des
<cristian_c> in qualunque modo cerchi di lanciarlo (menù o pulsante), se sylpheed è già aperto non si riesce ad aprire una seconda istanza dello stesso, o meglio non succede niente. Mi ricordo che con evolution non riscontravo problemi a fare ciò
<cristian_c> come posso ottenere questo?
<damiano> cristian_c: guarda se il programma ha le schede
<damiano> tipo
<damiano> file > nuova schede
<damiano> quando i programmatori lo hanno fatto
<damiano> devono averla considerata una sorta di features
<cristian_c> damioano, non mi ricordo se ho cercato anche quello, guardo subito
<cristian_c> *damiano
<damiano> spè
<damiano> per sicurezza lancialo dal terminale
<damiano> che unity funziona in modo astruso
<Marchintosh> boys good dinner: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26180604/20120115_154049.jpg
<cristian_c> damiano, non ho trvato nulla diattinente nei menù
<cristian_c> *trovato
<cristian_c> *di attinente
<damiano> per sicurezza lancialo dal terminale
<damiano> usando il comando
<damiano> sylpheed
<damiano> se con questo metodo non funziona
<damiano> -- forse sbaglio
<damiano> credo si possa addirittura segnalare un bug di tipo "utilizzabilità" con descrizione "non riesco a visualizzare due mails alla volta"
<cristian_c> damiano, non so se è un bug, provo da terminale
<cristian_c> damiano, non logga niente, semplicemente porta in primo piano la finestra già aperta
<cristian_c> :(
<damiano> bon
<damiano> comunque ci ho ripensato
<damiano> non devi segnalare un bug
<damiano> segnala una richiesta di feature
<damiano> se non esiste già
<damiano> prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-dev
<damiano> se ti insultano
<damiano> non dire che ti ci ho mandato io
<webpower> salve
<webpower> ragazzi, posso una domanda su chromium? o non è pertinente?
<webpower> non so nemmeno se ciò che voglio chiedere sia competenza del browser o del OS
<xubuntu789> Un saluto a tutti da un neofita
<xubuntu789> ho un problema con l'avvio di xubuntu dopo un aggiornamento mi potete dare una informazione?
<alecv> buonasera
<skricciolo1981> :-D raga qualcuno usa ubuntu one per caso?
<bobbybong> io
<skricciolo1981> ma sicronizzi pure da cell?
<bobbybong> no
<skricciolo1981> ok grazie mille bobbybong:-D
<skricciolo1981> firfox 9.0.1  non mi vuole installare moonlight,come risolvo per vedere streming silverlight?
<skricciolo1981> niente non riesco a vede rai2
<skricciolo1981> mi serve moonlight
<uno> c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-17
<Guest19251> salve a tutti
<Sergio_SR> scusate, ho un problema: non riesco più a sentire l'audio su xfce 4.8.6 installato da poco
<Sergio_SR> idee?
<Carlin0> Buonanotte
<glpiana> ola
<_alessio_> ola
<mikunos> Salve a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<bia> ciao
<Marchintosh> we jester- :O
<jester-> oìì Marchintosh
<Marchintosh> jester- ciao da quanto tempo
<Marchintosh> come va?
<Marchintosh> :O
<jester-> la va ben
<Marchintosh> hai capito chi sono?
<glpiana> !chat | Marchintosh
<ubot-it> Marchintosh: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Marchintosh> glpiana ah è vero lo avevo dimenticata
<jumpysnake> congiorno
<xanscale> salve a tutti, è capitato a nessuno di non poter installare ubuntu 11.10 perche durante il boot da CD va in kernel panic?
<cdfree> Buongiorno qualcuno può darmi una mano con ubuntu?
<HoldenC> !qualcuno | cdfree
<ubot-it> cdfree: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lilluz82> ciao a tutti , non mi funziona apache, mi aiutate per favore?
<filo1234> lilluz82: sii più chiaro
<lilluz82> allora, l'estate-autunno del 2010 ho prestato il pc  a mio cugino e ha installato joomla. io in questi giorni ho provato ad installarlo (non sapendo che lo aveva fatto lui) e seguendo una guida su youtube passo passo, non ho concluso niente, perche al digitare di localhost mi appare la scritta 403 forbidden
<lilluz82> la guida parlava di installare lamp con tasksel
<lilluz82> poi io ho installato/reinstallato con terminale e gestore pacchetti i vari apache, phpadmin , mysql e robe varie ma non e' servito a nulla :(
<filo1234> lilluz82: se dai sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start cosa dice?
<lilluz82> * Starting web server apache2                                                  httpd (pid 1112) already running
<lilluz82>                                                                          [ OK ]
<filo1234> quindi apache funziona
<filo1234> ed è gia avviato
<filo1234> lilluz82: se dai sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start cosa dice?
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807330/
<filo1234> a parte quello?
<lilluz82> solo questo
<filo1234> sudo service mysql start
<lilluz82> start: Job is already running: mysql
<lilluz82> :(
<filo1234> quindi anche mysql è su
<filo1234> io credo che tu abbia fatto casino con joomla e probabilmente è una questione di permessi
<lilluz82> non credo, se vado su localhost oppure su localhost/joomla sempre 403 forbidden mi esce fuori :(
<lilluz82> non dovrebbe apparire it works!
<filo1234> è una domanda?
<filo1234> apare it works se non hai eliminato/modificato la DocumentRoot di apache cambiato l'index.html di benvenuto di apache
<filo1234> appare
<lilluz82> boh, io non ho fatto niente, forse mio cugino
<lilluz82> come risolvo?
<filo1234> lilluz82: fai vdere cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<filo1234> lilluz82: anche ls -l /var/www/
<nicotano> salve
<lilluz82> cat: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: File o directory non esistente
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807340/
<filo1234> lilluz82: ls /etc/apache2/
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807341/
<filo1234> lilluz82: ls /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<lilluz82> default  default-ssl  lillolillo
<filo1234> lilluz82: fai vdere cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<filo1234> lilluz82: fai vdere cat /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<lilluz82> cat: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default: File o directory non esistente
<lilluz82> cat: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default: File o directory non esistentecat: /etc/apache2/sites-availabl/default: File o directory non esistente
<filo1234> 14:14 < lilluz82> default  default-ssl  lillolillo
<filo1234> default hai detto che c'era
<lilluz82> si
<filo1234> e quindi perchè il cat non lo vede scusa?
<lilluz82> boh
<lilluz82> te lo riposto
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807351/
<filo1234>  cat /etc/apache2/sites-availabl/default
<lilluz82> ah ho scritto male available
<filo1234> scrivi bene
<lilluz82> :P scusa
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807352/
<filo1234> ls /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<lilluz82> lillolillo
<filo1234> ah ecco
<lilluz82> ma io sto lillolillo non l'ho creato!
<lilluz82> sara' stato mio cugino
<filo1234> se non ti servono cancellali
<filo1234> e rimettiamo tutto al default
<lilluz82> ok, come faccio?
<filo1234> a cancellare quei file?
<lilluz82> si
<filo1234> sudo rm /etc/apache2/sites-available/lillolillo
<filo1234> sudo rm /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/lillolillo
<lilluz82> fatto
<filo1234> lilluz82: riavvia apache e prova
<lilluz82> faccio restart apache?
<filo1234> si
<lilluz82> lillo@lillo-laptop:~$ restart apache2
<lilluz82> restart: Unknown job: apache2
<filo1234> fai start
<filo1234> scusa ma com'è che prima era attivo e ora no?
<lilluz82> lillo@lillo-laptop:~$ start apache
<lilluz82> start: Unknown job: apache
<filo1234> -.-
<lilluz82> boh!
<filo1234> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807367/
<filo1234> vai su localhost
<lilluz82> Not Found
<lilluz82> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<filo1234> http://localhost
<filo1234> lilluz82: rifai vedere ls /etc/apache2/sites-available/ && ls /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<lilluz82> niente, lo stesso
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807378/
<filo1234> lilluz82: sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/default   /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<filo1234> lilluz82: poi riavvia apache e riprova
<lilluz82> scrivo questo? sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<filo1234> si
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807380/
<filo1234> prova localhost
<lilluz82> it works! finalmente!! e anche localhost/joomla funziona :D grazie mille ;)
<filo1234> ok
<lilluz82> ma adesso apache parte in automatico ad ogni avvio, o devo aprire ognivolta il terminale e scrivere start apache?
<filo1234> certo
<filo1234> apache era gai su, ma avevi configurazioni del menga
<lilluz82> :D quindi ora mi funziona, ottimo, ti ringrazio
<lilluz82> se ho problemi riscrivo ;)
<roberta> salve io ho problemipenso con la scheda video
<lilluz82> ciaociao io vado grazie ancora
<nicotano> roberta, descrivi il problema, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<roberta> ho un notebook nuovo e quando lo lascio acceso peer un pò quando loriprendo ho la schermata tuttaa tratti
<roberta> come quando non prende la tv è tutta a righe
<filo1234> roberta: ma lo lasci senza essere usato o mentre ci lavori?
<roberta> è successo duevolte amiafiglia
<roberta> lo ha lasciato una decina diminutiepoi è successo
<filo1234> roberta: la mia domanda allora rigirala a lei
<roberta> senza essere usato ...
<filo1234> roberta: allora probbilmente è lo screensaver
<filo1234> probabilmente
<roberta> mmm dici
<roberta> ora lo cambio
<roberta> mmmmdovelotrovo in ubuntu10.10 sapevo dove trovarlo
<roberta> filo1234
<filo1234> roberta: clicca sul pulsante di logout e vai su impostazioni
<roberta> usoperò gnome call back
<roberta> non mi piace unity
<glpiana> fallback
<nicotano> roberta, sempre lì è
<filo1234> roberta: scusa avevo capito male
<filo1234> hai la 10.10?
<glpiana> roberta, su 10.10 non hai unity
<roberta> no a questa ho unity e l'ho tolta ho messo gnome call back come grafica
<filo1234> roberta: clicca sul pulsante di logout e vai su impostazioni
<glpiana> fallback, non call back
<nicotano> bho non sottilizzare sempre back è :)
<glpiana> :)
<nicotano> :) :)
<roberta> ok trovato ... quindi se lo tolgonon ci dovrebbero essere problemi ?
<glpiana> prova
<filo1234> roberta: prova iìun po'
<filo1234> prova un po'
<filo1234> altrimenti vai sulla gestione alimentazione e controlla i settaggi...magari disabilita lo spegnimento automatico del monitor..
<roberta> scusate ma in aspetto lo screen saver nonc'è
<nicotano> impostazioni di sistema schermo
<filo1234> salvaschermo
<roberta> ok filo1234....
<nicotano> metti il pulsante a off
<roberta> cmq sonoandato sudriver aggiuntivi emiconsiglia deidriver
<roberta> per la grafica nonpotrebbe esserequesto
<filo1234> non ti consiglia di prendere una tastiera nuova? lol
<filo1234> roberta: potresti pure provare ma...fai una cosa per volta
<roberta> ok ... filo1234 momentaneamente ho disabilitato lo spegnimento del monito ... poi ho un problema con vlc ... l'audio scrocchia
<Sergio_SR> salve a tutti! sono un neofita, ho installato ubuntu studio con xfce 3.8.6 ma mi è sparito l'audio! quando aumento o diminuisco il volume da tastiera mi compare una x vicino all'indicatore del volume che compare in alto a destra. Idee e suggerimenti? grazie!
<glpiana> Sergio_SR, sparito facendo cosa?
<roberta> se metto un mp3 con vlcoun film l'audio non è perfetto ... mentre se lo metto con il riproduttorenormale funziona bene
<Sergio_SR> diciamo che le uniche cose sensibili che ho fatto sono: installare skype seguendo una guida (se serve posto il link); installare adobe flash per vedere i video da youtube; ma effettivamente mi pare sia sparito dopo aver fatto gli aggiornamenti automatici!
<filo1234> roberta: vai sulle preferenze di vlc > audio > uscita e controlla che canale usa
<glpiana> Sergio_SR, dopo gli aggiornamneti hai riavviato?
<Sergio_SR> si ma il problema persiste
<glpiana> Sergio_SR, apri un temrinale e scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> !image | Sergio_SR
<ubot-it> Sergio_SR: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<roberta> allora avevo predefinito
<roberta> ho provato a cambiarle tutte .... ma filo1234 da sempre problemi
<m4rzh4ll> ciao a tutti
<m4rzh4ll> =)
<m4rzh4ll> avrei bisogno di aiuto!
<filo1234> !chiedi | m4rzh4ll
<ubot-it> m4rzh4ll: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<m4rzh4ll> ho un problema con la scheda di rete
<m4rzh4ll> praticamente riesco a connettermi con la scheda di rete e vedere le reti wifi
<m4rzh4ll> ma quando utilizzo la scheda in monitor mode non funziona
<m4rzh4ll> il fatto che questa scheda lo già utilizzata con altre distro
<m4rzh4ll> e funziona anche in monitor mode
<roberta> filo1234 .... nulla le ho cambiate tutto c'è sempre un fuscio di sottofondo
<m4rzh4ll> cosa potrebbe essere?
<filo1234> m4rzh4ll: il driver
<m4rzh4ll> si il driver è il 5 ke installo
<m4rzh4ll> ma non sono sikuro
<m4rzh4ll> se lo sto installando bene
<filo1234> m4rzh4ll: scusa per quale motivo necessiti di impostare la scheda in monitor?
<m4rzh4ll> perchè sto testando la rete wifi
<filo1234> testando?
<m4rzh4ll> si
<m4rzh4ll> perchè?
<filo1234> vorrei capire quale test richiede la scheda in monitor
<m4rzh4ll> comunque sto chiedendo aiuto per l'installazione del driver correttamente
<roberta> filo1234 ... altre soluzioni
<filo1234> roberta: no per questo no
<m4rzh4ll> aircrack
<m4rzh4ll> gerix
<filo1234> ecco
<m4rzh4ll> ecco
<filo1234> m4rzh4ll: non diamo supporto per questo tipo di sw
<m4rzh4ll> ma il supporto
<m4rzh4ll> ad installare il driver
<m4rzh4ll> ti ho chiesto
<m4rzh4ll> non su questi sw
<FloodBotIt1> m4rzh4ll: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<m4rzh4ll> se ben leggi
<filo1234> nemmno supporto per driver e sw che non sono nei repo ufficiali
<roberta> filo1234 ... invece per il discorso della sceda video ho due driver aggiuntivi da selezionare
<m4rzh4ll> ma andate a cagare
<roberta> filo1234 ho un driver ati-amd uno mi dice post-relase
<filo1234> roberta: adesso aspetta di capire se era/è lo screensaver
<Sergio_SR> ubot-it eccola http://imagebin.org/194090
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<filo1234> uhm
<roberta> filo1234 come faccio per itunes
<glpiana> Sergio_SR, io ti ho chiesto di scrivere alsamixer nel terminale, non di aprire il mixer
<Sergio_SR> glpiana scusami, non avevo visto il commento prima! eccola http://imagebin.org/194093
<glpiana> Sergio_SR, oki, allora vedi che ci sono le MM sotto i vari vanali?
<Sergio_SR> si
<glpiana> Sergio_SR, ti piazzi sotto il canale con MM e premi il tasto m (serve a togliere il mute)
<glpiana> Sergio_SR, per spostarti tra i canali usi le frecce destra e sinistra
<glpiana> quando hai finito premi ESC
<glpiana> poi prova. dovrebbe suonare
<Sergio_SR> glpiana risolto grazie! non posso credere che era così semplice! ahahah
<glpiana> eppure era così :)
<roberta> filo1234 glpiana.... per usartunes tramitewine o ci sono altri programmi ?
<Sergio_SR> e ho anche capito perchè è successo: ieri provavo ad attivare il comando dello schermo in negativo di ubuntu che dovrebbe attivarsi con super+n/m ma evidentemente qui non funzione ed ho invece disattivato l'audio! :)
<Sergio_SR> Come si attiva lo schermo in negativo (ubuntu studio xfce 3.8.6)? qualcuno di vuoi usa questa funzione?
<glpiana> roberta, non ne ho la  più pallida idea
<filo1234> roberta: idem con patate
<roberta> grazie
<roberta> scusate ... ma c'è un programma chemi apre i file tar.gz e mi installa i programmi ? per es. ora devo installare transcribe
<Dies> roberta: i tar.gz di solito sono programmi che vanno complitati
<filo1234> !info transcriber
<ubot-it> Package transcriber does not exist in oneiric
<roberta> .... dies e come si fà
<filo1234> !sorgenti | roberta
<ubot-it> roberta: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<roberta> http://www.seventhstring.com/xscribe/download_linux.html
<Dies> roberta: posso vedere da dove lo hai scaricato che magari ti trovo
<roberta> questo non è in reposity giusto
<Dies> ecco
<Dies> roberta: aspetta eh
<Sergio_SR> roberta ho trovato questa guida che spero possa esserti utile: http://soumalyaray.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-install-transcribe-in-ubuntu.html
<filo1234> roberta: se proprio devi utilizzre riba fuori dai repo
<filo1234> https://launchpad.net/~frederik-elwert/+archive/transcribe?field.series_filter=oneiric
<filo1234> usa i ppa di launchpad
<filo1234> !ppa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppa'
<filo1234> !sourceslist
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<filo1234> roberta: però non diamo supporto per pacchetti che non sono nei repo...a tuo rischio
<filo1234> il repo lo trovi qui https://launchpad.net/~frederik-elwert/+archive/transcribe?field.series_filter=oneiric
<roberta> allora il prof di musica di mia figlia gli ha dato questo programma ... ma sinceramente è un sempliceprogramma musicale che puoi aumentare e diminuirela velocità
<filo1234> roberta: non so s eparliamo dello stesso programma
<roberta> stavo vedendo se ci fosse qualche alternativa gratuita
<roberta> ora provo sweepo audacity
<roberta> filo1234 glpiana ... cmq a titolo informativo ... esiste atunes ... clonediitunes
<roberta> è possibile ... installare ubuntu studio ... in questamia versione di ubuntu?
<filo1234> roberta: si sudo apt-get install ubuntu-studio
<filo1234> e poi al login scegli ubuntu studio
<roberta> dice che è impossibile datrovare
<filo1234> !info ubuntu-studio
<ubot-it> Package ubuntu-studio does not exist in oneiric
<filo1234> uhmmm
<roberta> mmmm
<roberta> interessante
<filo1234> però mi sembra strano
<filo1234> !info ubutustudio-desktop
<ubot-it> Package ubutustudio-desktop does not exist in oneiric
<filo1234> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubot-it> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 40 kB
<filo1234> ah ecco
<filo1234> roberta: è ubuntustudio-desktop
<roberta> grandi
<roberta> grande .... nonsapevo cheesisteva ubuntu studio :-)
<roberta> filo1234 non ha unity ubuntu studio
<filo1234> no
<go^> sera
<roberta> filo1234 ...non conveniva che reinstallavo tutto con un istallazione pulita?
<ZioScar93> salve a tutti
<filo1234> roberta: se non avevi nulla da perdere si
<roberta> l'altra volta avevo fatto la stessa cosa con kubuntu e mi aveva datotanti problema conlepassword
<roberta> ho la cartella home non perdevo nulla
<filo1234> roberta: fai come preferisci
<ZioScar93> qualcuno sa dirmi come impostare definitivamente la rete lan a 10Mbps Full Duplex?
<ZioScar93> (col programma mii-tool possibilmente)
<glpiana> roberta, se metti kubuntu-desktop devi poi installar eil pacchetto polkit-kde-1 per non avere problemi di autenticazione. cosa che con ubuntustudio non succede
<skricciolo1981> scusate raga come installo moonligth? dice che non è compatibile con firefox 9 e non posso vedere i video silverligth! come risolv0?
<enzotib> skricciolo1981, usa chromium
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, installa l'add-on per firefox compatibility agent
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, https://addons.mozilla.org/it/thunderbird/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/?src=api
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, dopodichè potrai installare moonlight
<annalisaubuntu> Ciao a tutti ho installato ubuntu 11.04 sul mio notebook dell inspiron 1521, ho configurato quasi tutto, ho un problema con la scheda grafica, utilizzo gnome, la scheda video è una ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series], in pratica va un pò a scatti, mi date una mano a configurarla nel migliore dei modi?
<annalisaubuntu> ho scaricato i driver da ati ma non so se faccio bene a installarli
<glpiana> annalisaubuntu, non penso possano andare sulla x1200. se il gestore dei driver proprietari non ti propone niente lascia stare
<annalisaubuntu> glpiana, con le versioni precedenti di ubuntu andava bene la mia scheda video
<annalisaubuntu> glpiana, devo tenermela così?
<glpiana> annalisaubuntu, puoi porvare ad usare l'interfaccia classica, scegliendola al login
<annalisaubuntu> glpiana, ora sto utilizzando gnome, dici gnome senza effetti grafici?
<glpiana> prova
<annalisaubuntu> :(
<lcp> salve a tutti
<lcp> vorrei cambiare la mia Ubuntu 10.04 LTS in xubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<lcp> ho installato xubuntu-desktop, ma cosa devo rimuovere per liberarmi di gnome?
<enzotib> lcp, prova a seguire questo: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Holden> lcp, oppure tempo fa io ho fatto la stessa cosa per tentativi guardando l'output di dpkg -l | grep gnome
<skricciolo1981> grazie gl funzionato perfettamente...
<Sergio_SR> ho cercato nel forum e su google ma non ho trovato nulla di utile: non riesco a gestire la luminosità del mio portatile con i tasti fn (non so nemmeno se si possa fare dal sistema) dell inspiron 15r n1550 + ubuntu studio xfce 3.8.6!
<Nippon> ciao ragazzi, come va?
<Nippon> da un pò che non ci si sente. ho urgentemente bosigno di un vostro aiuto
<Nippon> ho un dvd masterizzato in giappone. Questo dvd contiene un video fatto in tv, lo stesso video su un altro dvd è stato possibile vederlo tramite in dvdplayer in una tv giapponese. Purtroppo nmon riesco a vederlo nel mio pc, dove sono già state installate tutte le librerie
<Nippon> quando inserisco il dvd mi appare una finestra
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/194126
<Nippon> come sempre vi ringrazio in anticipo per il vostro aiuto
<damiano> Nippon: output di "dmesg|tail" per curiosità
<Nippon> devo mettere il dvd masterizzato dentro il lettore
<Nippon> o posso dare il comando ugualmente?
<damiano> dacce "dmesg" e basta allora
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807658/
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/807667/
<damiano> c'è del log interessante
<Nippon> quindi come è possibile risolverlo?
<Nippon> per favore aiutatemi!!!
<jester1-> Nippon: o cd sminchiato o un filesystem strano
<Nippon> come facciamo a capire?
<Nippon> se è un filesystem è possibile sistemarlo?
<jester1-> Nippon: su un cd no
<jester1-> Nippon: lo monta o no il cd
<Nippon> quindi non è possibile vederlo?
<jester1-> Nippon: con quelli client hai provato
<jester1-> quali*
<Nippon> non lo apre neanche con il tasto dx per vedere il formato
<damiano> jester1-: a me sembra un problema a livello kernel
<Nippon> appena inserito mi appare la finestra
<jester1-> Nippon: su winzoz?
<Nippon> ho provato,niente
<Nippon> su un dvd player, niente
<jester1-> Nippon: nemmeno su wonzoz va?
<Nippon> no va
<jester1-> Nippon: provato con vlc?
<jester1-> e mplauyer con ffmpeg installato?
<Nippon> si adesso, ma non parte su windows
<Nippon> il file è .BUP
<jester1-> Nippon:  leggi il contenuto del cd?
<Nippon> con windows posso vedere i file sul dvd
<Nippon> si
<jester1-> Nippon: fai una cartella e li copi li dentro, poi lanci il dvd da li
<Nippon> solo il contenuto: .VRO, .BUP, :IFO
<jester1-> Nippon: con cosa lo hai masterizzato in giappone
<Nippon> ok, ma su windows
<Nippon> perchè linux neanche me lo vede
<jester1-> Nippon: dalla cartella povi su entrambi
<jester1-> provi*
<Nippon> purtroppo non l'ho masterizzato io, me lo hanno dato. Da quello che so è un programma video/musicale registrato sulla TV tramite HDD interno e poi passato sul dvd, ma non so come è stato masterizzato
<Nippon> i file che ho visto sono: .BUP (quello play), .IFO, .VRO
<jester1-> fai apri dvd dal player
<Nippon> dovrei far partire il file .BUP
<jester1->  Nippon http://www.aboutonlinetips.com/how-to-play-video_ts-files/
<mlucia> ciao a tutti scusate ,.... ho sempre usato ubuntu ... ora ho messo ubuntu studio ... mi trovo un pò in difficoltà come installo i programmi (es. ubuntu software central?
<alecv> buoansera
<skricciolo1981> scusate come mai non mi apre questo dvd? e mi da:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16533237/Schermata.png
<mlucia> c'è nessuno scusate ma io ho istallato ubuntu studio e vorrei tornare a ubuntu normale
<mlucia> è possibile senza dover reinstallare tutto
<jester1-> mlucia: installa ubuntu-desktop e poi scegli quale usare alla finestra di login
<mlucia> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<mlucia> giusto jester1?
<mlucia> giusto jester1 ?
<jester1-> mlucia: comunque il sistema è sempre lo stesso la studio usa ul kernel rt non tanto stabile e ha di deafault qualche applicazione in più installata
<mlucia> mmm jester forse ho sbagliato io ma per es. non mi trovo liber office
<mlucia> quindi tu mi consigli di usare ubuntu normale ? che è più stabile? ... per es. io non trovo software central
<Siphi0n> 'sera
<jester1-> mlucia: direi di si
<Nippon> ragazzi, putroppo non riesco a far leggere questo DVD con il file .BUP. Qualcuno può darmi indicazioni per favore, è molto importante
<bobbybong> !dvd
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<Nippon> si, è un dvd video masterizato in giappone
<bobbybong> neggere il wiki ti consuma gli occhi?
<bobbybong> l*
<Nippon> su linux è impossibile vedere i file, ma con windows posso vedere il contenuto del dvd, i file sono; .BUP, .IFO, .VRO
<jester1-> perdi la vista e il pirico non arretra più
<annalisaubuntu> come faccio a sapere che driver sta utilizzando la mia scheda video?
<bobbybong> :D
<jester1-> annalisaubuntu: lsmod
<jester1-> annalisaubuntu: sudo lshw
<Nippon> ho provato anche con VLC di windows, il cursore (senza vedere il video) e poi dopo qualche minuto appare il messaggio di errore
<dimitri> sera
<Nippon> per favore ho bisogno di vedere questo dvd
<dimitri> qualcuno sa come si risolve il problema del tearing con ubuntu e schede nvidia ?
<jester1-> Nippon: se il dvd è rovinato c'è niente da fare, hai letto il link  che ti ho incollato prima?
<Nippon> si, ho provato con vlc
<jester1-> Nippon: hai copiato i flies da dvd a cartella?
<Nippon> non penso che sia un problema di dvd rovinato perchè l'ho prato in gippone tramite un dvd player
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari#DVD
<Nippon> l'ho visto in giappone tramite un dvd player
<jester1-> Nippon: vlc dovrebbe aprire quei files,
<annalisaubuntu> jester-, ho installato ubuntu 11.04 per utilizzare il caro vecchio gnome, ho un notebook dell inspiron 1521 che ha come scheda video la ati x1200 che va un pò a scatti, sai dirmi cosa potrei fare per migliorare la visualizzazione?
<jester1-> Nippon: non penso che winzoz e linux giapponesi usino player particolari
<Nippon> con windos il cursore parte e dopo qualche minuto appare il messaggio di errore
<bobbybong> se leggesse avrebbe capito che deve installare un pacchetto per cambiare la regione geografica del dvd
<Nippon> perchè linux non riesce neanceh a vedere il contenuto del dvd?
<jester1-> annalisaubuntu:  gestore driver aggiuntivi  consiglia qualcosa?
<Nippon> mentre windows si
<jester1-> Nippon: hai copiato il contenuto de ldvd in una cartella?
<Nippon> si ho copiato il contenuto in una cartella, poi ho aperto VLC e spostato la cartella su VLC. Parte il cursore del player (senza video) e dopo alcuni minuti appare il messaggio di errore
<annalisaubuntu> jester-, non consiglia assolutamente nulla... guarda appena installato ubuntu andava a scatti in una maniera incredibile, poi ho abilitato gli universe, ha fatto degli aggiornamenti e mi "sembra" che sia migliorato un pochino ma comunque non è molto fluida la visione, anche i video su youtube vanno a scatti. ho cercato i driver dal sito ati, ma quando li installo dice il kernel non è compatibile
<Nippon> c'è qualcuno che può gentilmente aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema, vi prego
<jester1->  annalisaubuntu usi unity?
<annalisaubuntu> jester-, no gnome ho ubuntu 11.04
<jester1-> annalisaubuntu: prova con gnome senza effetti giusto per fare una porva
<jester1-> prova*
<jester1-> annalisaubuntu: con quali applicazioni va a scatti
<annalisaubuntu> jester-, se sono aperte più finestre va a scatti, oppure i video su youtube
<annalisaubuntu> i video a volte si vedono meglio, altre volte va a scatti
<annalisaubuntu> anche google instant si inceppa un pò
<jester1-> annalisaubuntu: dai questo comando e incolla la risposta nel pastebin
<jester1-> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'  cancellare .macromedia
<jester1-> annalisaubuntu: senza cancellare .macromedia
<jester1-> ma cancella la cartella
<mlucia> ciao a tutti ... oggi ho provato ubuntu studio ... aveva un orologio bellissimo ... si chiamava orologio impreciso e segnava l'orario tipo "otto meno un quarto" come faccio per averlo su ubuntu
<mlucia> ciao jester1 :-)
<annalisaubuntu> jester-, http://pastebin.com/PAWNxk3q
<jester1-> annalisaubuntu: rm -r .macromedia
<annalisaubuntu> poi?
<jester1-> provi ioutubbo
<annalisaubuntu> jester-, come prima, diciamo a schermo piccolo è più o meno decente, a schermo intero va decisamente a scatti
<mlucia> jester1 ... non sai come faccio per rimettere quell'orologio
<jester1-> annalisaubuntu: allora penso sia il driver, provato  con gnome senza effetti?
<annalisaubuntu> jester-, credo siano i driver della scheda video
<annalisaubuntu> ecco
<annalisaubuntu> jester-, si provato va un pò meglio... ma con le versioni precedenti di ubuntu non avevo di questi problemi
<annalisaubuntu> provo la lts?
<jester1-> mlucia: ii unity non c'è verso, installa gnome-session-falback e poi prova in gnome classico, devi cliccare col destro sulla barra contemporaneamente al tasto alt
<mlucia> non ho unity
<mlucia> ha ok
<jester1-> annalisaubuntu: prova col cdlive della 11.10 che vedi subito
<annalisaubuntu> jester-, non mi piace unity... c'è verso di utilizzare il vecchio gnome?
<jester1-> annalisaubuntu: onirica ha l'ultimo driver ati, quindi hai più probablilità
<mlucia> si vede l'orologio ma volevo sapere se è possivile ... riprendere quel "orologio impreciso"
<mlucia> jester1
<annalisaubuntu> jester-, per gome che non sia shell?
<jester1-> annalisaubuntu: installa gnome-session-fallback  altra alternativa è gnome-hell
<jester1-> shell*
<annalisaubuntu> jester-, provo ubuntu 10.04 lts
<annalisaubuntu> jester-, grazie per il supporto
<jester1->  annalisaubuntu ultimi driver e kernel stanno nei rilasci più recenti, la lts lè vegia
<annalisaubuntu> vegia?
<jester1-> = vecchia
<annalisaubuntu> jester-, si ma non ha il supporto per 5 anni?
<jester1-> annalisaubuntu: centra un tubo il supporto
<jester1-> e non è per 5 anni ma 2
<annalisaubuntu> jester-, 3 anni dektop, 5 il server
<annalisaubuntu> ok provo la live di 11.10
<annalisaubuntu> tks
<Guest38437> ciao a tutti
<alecv> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<alecv> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<alecv> as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<alecv> che vuole virtualbox?
<mlucia> ciao una domanda io ho installato ubuntu è possibile ... riprendere le finestre "aperte su windows" tramite firefox
<alexio> ciao, se uno lancia un programa (skype in questo caso) dal terminale è gli da "Errore di segmentazione",,,che si fa?
<gab_> ciao...qualcuno sa dirmi perchè se faccio un link simbolico di una cartella quest'ultimo "pesa" in byte quanto al cartella?
<roht> hai creato un hard link invece di un symlink
<OverMe> non si può fare un hardlink su una cartella
<graziano> salve vorrei sapere xk la lan risulta connessa ma non naviga, cioè di solito vede la proxy da firefox con autenticazione
<graziano> ma adesso niente proprio
<Guest38251> ciao a tutti ... io ho visto da un mio amico che ha ubuntu studio il suo orologio che è "impreciso"  cioè esce l'orario tipo dieci meno un quarto
<Guest38251> come faccio per averlo con ubuntu ?
<Guest38251> con gnome classic
<filo1234> Guest38251: cioè vuoi un orario impreciso?
<Guest38251> cioè non compare 8:50
<Guest38251> ma viene scritto nove meno dieci
<Guest38251> si chiamava inpreciso (perchè si aggiorna ogni 5 minuti circa :-) filo1234
<Guest38251> è di base a ubuntu studio
<filo1234> Guest38251: non ne ho idea, dovresti capire come si chiama il gestore su ubuntu studio
<Guest38251> gestore di cosa ?
<filo1234> dell'orologio
<filo1234> il nome del programma/pacchetto che usa ubuntu studio
<Guest38251> ha capito
<Guest38251> stò cercando di capire
<Guest38251> cmq io ho il cd ... è possibile prenderlo da lì
<filo1234> se conosci il nome dovrebbe essere nei repo
<Guest38251> mmmm ok
<filo1234> quindi basterebbe installarlo...
<Guest38251> povo a cercare ... ma non c'è una pagina con tutte le cose che ci sono in ubuntu studio
<hurry> ciao a tutti, qualcuno usa PHP unit su un server ubuntu con selenium=
<hurry> ?
<Guest38251> filo1234 ... i tuoi colleghi mi hanno detto più volte che non posso istallarlo in quanto è diversa l'ambiente di lavoro
<ZioScar93> ragazzi, qualcuno sa dirmi come rendere definitiva la connessione lan a 10mbps?
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-18
<Mainyu> buona sera a tutti
<Mainyu> (o notte)
<Mainyu> c'è qualche gruppo di sviluppo che traduce o sviluppa software per ubuntu?
<ZioScar93> salve, qualcuno ha idea di come far eseguire un comando in automatico dopo la ripresa dalla sospensione?
<ZioScar93> insomma, qualcosa rc.local però che parta dopo la sospensione
<Odo> Giorno
<skricciolo1981> scusate raga sapete come posso risolve?? è un po urgente....grazie mille...
<skricciolo1981> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16533237/Schermata.png
<glpiana> ola
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: sai come posso risolve? è urgentino
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sono appena entrato, non so che cosa dovresti risolvere
<skricciolo1981> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16533237/Schermata.png  questo
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, comincia a guardare qui se la cosa risolve http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1572673
<glpiana> a dopo
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<tuxonair> Buongiorno
<mizusan> ho bisogno di aiuto per il comando dd
<mizusan> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto per il comando dd
<Aizram> http://linuxaria.com/howto/the-dd-command-on-linux-terminal?lang=it mizusan
<mizusan> aizram, ok lo stavo giusto guardando, ma la mia domanda riguarda l'opzione of=
<glpiana> mizusan, of=  è output file
<mizusan> aizram, vorrei che salvasse in un altra cartella, non nella home
<mizusan> glpiana, vorrei che salvasse in un altra cartella, non nella home
<glpiana> mizusan, dai il percorso completo
<Aizram> ecco, lo stavo per dire :P
<glpiana> mizusan, of=/directory/che/preferisci
<mizusan> glpiana, tipo: of=/Scrivania/nuovo.iso non va ti pasto il terminale
<glpiana> mizusan, no, al massimo /home/mizusan/Scrivania/nuov.iso
<mizusan> glpiana, ho capito dal root... grazie
<glpiana> tutto il percorso
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mizusan> glpiana, ok andata grazie
<glpiana> mizusan, bien
<tuxcp> salve a tutti
<tuxcp> qualcuno mi spiega perché sui repo di Lucid risultano ancora Ff e Tb 3.6 e non le versioni più aggiornate? :(
<glpiana> tuxcp, perchè è quella la versione che viene mantenuta in quei repository
<tuxcp> glpiana, però se voglio una versione più aggiornata devo usare dei repo trunk che
<tuxcp> mi passano la versione 11.
<glpiana> tuxcp, e quindi perde il senso l'uso di una versione LTS
<tuxcp> appunto.
<glpiana> tuxcp, quindi aggiorna la tua lucid a oneiric e usa ff 9 dai repo
<tuxcp> da qui la domanda: che senso ha dire che si supportano dei pacchetti fino ad una data x se poi non si aggiornano i pacchetti?
<glpiana> tuxcp, ff 3.6 è supportato, esattamente come dichiarato
<tuxcp> glpiana, non voglio aggiornare ad oniric. preferisco la lucid... anche perché quando aggiornerò sarà per la prossima lts.
<glpiana> allora devi aspettare ancora pochi mesi
<jester-> tuxcp: qualsiasi distro ritenuta o presunta stabile rimane con le versioni del momento del rilasci, salvo aggiornamenti dovuti a bug e sicurezza
<tuxcp> mmh però mi pare un po' assurdo.
<glpiana> tuxcp, che assurdità c'è nel dire "supporto le versioni di software che ho dall'inizio" e poi farlo?
<tuxcp> trovo assurdo non supportare gli avanzamenti di quei pacchetti non dico alla 12 o alla 9, ma almeno alla 7...
<jester-> supporto non significa aggiornare le applicazioni all'ultima moda
<glpiana> risulta più assurdo usare una lts e installare software nuovo da repository esterni
<glpiana> tuxcp, firefox 3.6 è quello mantenuto in lucid, non le versioni di firefox successive
<jester-> se vuoi ultima moda installa una debian sid
<tuxcp> in fondo si sa che nel corso di anni alcune applicazioni avranno nuovi rilasci. E poi mozilla non è un pinco pallino.
<glpiana> tuxcp, nessuno ti obbliga a usare un lts. vuoi software più aggiornato? installa una distro rolling o aggiorna ubuntu ogni 6 mesi
<tuxcp> glpiana, sono daccordo che non si tratti di una rolling, però nel corso di tanto tempo, prevedere qualche avanzamento non starebbe fatto male... tutto qua.
<tuxcp> in fondo penso che versioni successive, e magari non all'ultimo grido siano già abbastanza testate da poter essere inserite anche in una stable, senza compromettere il sistema...
<glpiana> tuxcp, certo ognuno può avere la sua idea. la prossima volta che produci una distro lts proponi anche aggiornamenti a firefox e thunderbird :)
<tuxcp> glpiana, ;p
<tuxcp> sfotti sfotti.. ;)
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> tuxcp, non sto sfottendo. la questione è che la lts di ubuntu è così da sempre. se non ti piace il modello di mantenimento cambia versione
<tuxcp> infatti: quando ho un attimo migro verso qualche distro che abbia un migliore compromesso tra stabilità ed aggiornamento.
<glpiana> ok
<cristian_c> oddio
<massimo18> tuxcp, ottimo
<glpiana> ora però chiudiamo l'off topic
<tuxcp> sì, scusa. inizialmente non voleva essere un off topic ma una richiesta per sapere come avanzare la versione rimanendo nello stable. :(
<glpiana> tuxcp, rimando in LTS? senza repo esterni che ne annullerebbero lo scopo? non c'è modo imho
<tuxcp> sfortunatamente, dopo l'OT, credo di averlo capito.
<jester-> tuxcp: una lts si rivolge ad un'utenza professionale alla quale serve stabilità e non le cazzate varie
<massimo18> tuxcp, ma ti da problemi che vuoi aggiornare ff?
<tuxcp> jester-, adesso stai tornando all'OT aprendo nuovi flame?
<jester-> tuxcp: ma che flame, sono solo spiegazioni
<glpiana> continuate su #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia
<tuxcp> parlando di cazzate.. ;)
<glpiana> mi pare che la cosa sia stata chiarita
<massimo18> :P
<cristian_c> il problema è questo: come client di posta utilizzo sylpheed sulla 11.10. Mi occorre in un caso particolare aprire una seconda finestra di sylpheed perché i dati relativi alla mail che mi servono non vengono visualizzati se apro la finestra della mail. Se lancio una seconda istanza di sylpheed non succede niente. Ho cercato nei menù ma non so proprio che pesci prendere. Ho provato a lanciarla da terminale ma l
<cristian_c> Come si può risolvere, in modo da ottenere due finestre aperte contemporaneamente?
<filo1234> cristian_c: se hai bisogno della gesytione di più account, usa thunderbird, slypesheed non è molto adatto
<cristian_c> filo1234, un solo account
<filo1234> cristian_c: allora non ho capito cosa ti serve
<cristian_c> filo1234, aprire due finestre di sylpheed invece di una
<filo1234> non capisco quali dati non vengano visualizzati
<filo1234> cristian_c: non si può
<cristian_c> filo1234, mi ricordo che con altri client si poteva fare
<cristian_c> tipo evolution
<jester-> cristian_c: curiosità: perchè proprio il client strano?
<cristian_c> jester-,c quello c'era
<glpiana> O.o
<filo1234> cristian_c: si appunto cona altri client
<jester-> cristian_c: che distro della minghia è
<filo1234> infatti ti ho detrto di usare TB se vuoi un agestione migliore...sylpesheed nno è adatto
<filo1234> è lubuntu
<jester-> cristian_c: thunderbird non è installabile?
<filo1234> cristian_c: ma ancora non ho capito lo scopo
<cristian_c> filo1234, l'hai provato (sylpheed)? :)
<filo1234> cristian_c: ovvio che si
<jester-> filo1234: TB è di serie in ubuntu
<filo1234> altrimenti non ti risponderei, se non sapessi di cosa parlo
<filo1234> jester-: no non è di serie, di serie è evolution
<cristian_c> prima, ora non più
<glpiana> filo1234, su oneiric è tb di serie
<filo1234> ah ecco
<filo1234> sono rimasto indietro
<jester-> filo1234: era evolution
<jester-> comunque non capisco cristian_c che vuole usare un client strano
<cristian_c> filo1234, :O I dai nell'header ora li vedo
<cristian_c> *dati
<cristian_c> from, cc, to, ecc...
<cristian_c> che cosa strana, uff :S
<enzotib> può essere un problema di refresh del window manager?
<cristian_c> enzotib, può darsi
<cristian_c> era successo molti giorni fa
<cristian_c> pensavo che nella finestra di una singola mail non fossero presenti tutti i dati della mail visibili nella finestra principale del client
<cristian_c> ecco perché avevo pensato di utilizzare due finestre
<cristian_c> da una parte leggere le mail della ML, e dall'altra controllare le mail di un'altra cartella contemporaneamente
<seet_> 'Giorno.
<Seeter> ah :)
<Seeter> ma voi come vi trovate con questo Ubuntu 11.10?
<sigrif> bene!!
<Seeter> Io l'anno scorso volevo prenderci la mano con Ubuntu 10.10, poi lascia perdere XD
<Seeter> però questo 11.10 lo vedo un po' complicato
<jester-> Seeter: ??
<Seeter> già a cominciare dalla grafica :x
<Seeter> jester-? :D
<sigrif> ma io lo uso come un utente che non capisce un cavolo di pc..e mi trovo benissimo
<sigrif> la grafica è come quella del mac, più o meno
<sigrif> che c'è di male?
<sigrif> lo trovo molto semplice
<jester-> sigrif: lol
<Seeter> haha c'è di male che il mio pc di cacca non tanto va bene :P
<sigrif> boh
<Seeter> comunque la cosa che mi preme è capire le basi, sono un pochetto nab lol
<Seeter> ho perso un'oretta per installare FlashPlayer su Firefox
<sigrif> ma è abbastanza semplice e poi qua ti risolvono tutti i problemi eheheh.. cioè io il terminale non l'ho manco mai aperto
<Seeter> lool
<filo1234> !chat | sigrif sigrif
<ubot-it> sigrif sigrif: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sigrif> scusate!
<kratos_> Buongiorno a tutti, la webcam del mio laptop con skype mi restituisce l'immagine al contrario, il portatile è un asus x52f. Cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> kratos_, è un problema classico
<kratos_> ho seguito le soluzioni proposte nei forum, ma niente da fare
<cristian_c> kratos_, prima cosa identificare la webcam
<jester-> kratos_: quale soluzione
<cristian_c> kratos_, lsusb e lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !pastebin | kratos_
<ubot-it> kratos_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kratos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808452/
<jester-> kratos_: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype provato?
<kratos_> si, mi da Error
<kratos_> e dopo parte skype, ma sempre con lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> kratos_, e l'altro comando?
<jester-> kratos_: dovrebbe lanciare skype
<kratos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808455/
<jester-> kratos_: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skyp  apre skype o no
<jester-> kratos_: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<kratos_> ora riprovo,
<kratos_> si, parte skype ma l'immagine video è sempre al contrario
<cristian_c> kratos_, forse devi cambiare percorso a preload
<cristian_c> kratos_, ls /usr/lib
<cristian_c> !pastebin | kratos_
<kratos_> il terminale mi dà questo messaggio http://paste.ubuntu.com/808461/
<ubot-it> kratos_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> kratos_ poi anche uname -a
<kratos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808462/
<Seeter> Per cortesia, c'è un modo per visualizzare la barra degli strumenti (di qualsiasi applicazione) senza dover necessariamente portarla a schermo intero?
<kratos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808464/
<kratos_> !pastebin | kratos_: event not found, mi dice il terminale
<ubot-it> kratos_: event not found, mi dice il terminale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> lol
<kratos_> scusatemi!
<cristian_c> kratos, non vedo libv4l in /usr/lib
<cristian_c> ora ls /usr
<cristian_c> kratos_ ho anche il presentimento che non hai postato tutto l'output del comando
<kratos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808466/
<kratos_> su vuoi lo ripeto l'operazione
<kratos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808468/
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: ce sei?
<cristian_c> kratos_ non c'è neanche lib32 in /usr
<kratos_> oh mamma, quindi adesso che devo fare?
<cristian_c> quindi il preload non andava bene in quel modo
<cristian_c> al posto di lib32 prova lib
<cristian_c> ma non c'è comunque libv4l o non mi hai mostrato tutto
<kratos_> ho controllato se avevo selezionato tutto il testo dal terminale, tutto quello che ti ho postato è quello che c'è
<cristian_c> kratos_ te ne ha tagliato un bel po'
<kratos_> se vuoi, ci riprovo
<cristian_c> kratos_, redireziona in un file di testo
<cristian_c> kratos_, ls /usr/lib > lista
<cristian_c> e poi usi pastebin per copiare il contenuto di lista
<kratos_> perdonami cristian, non sono molto bravo, sto ancora imparando, in che senso uso pastebin??
<cristian_c> come hai fatto prima
<cristian_c> digiti il comando, apri il file di testo nella home e copi su pastebin
<cristian_c> riporti qui l'indirizzo del paste
<script55> ciao ragassi
<script55> tutto bene ?
<kratos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808474/
<kratos_> ok, fatto
<script55> c'è qualcuno in grado di darmi un aiutino per il mio povero ubuntu 11.10 ?
<script55> :)
<script55> posso ?
<Seeter> Certo. penso tu possa andare avanti con la domanda
<script55> grazie
<cristian_c> kratos_ , non c'è nulla di v4l
<script55> in pratica mi succede che ogni volta che avvio la macchina si blocca su questa scritta : EXT3-fs (sda2): using internal journal
<kratos_> ho capito, adesso come posso procedere?
<script55> appena dopo aver scritto : running /scripts/init-bottom ... done adding 2096444k swap on /dev/sdb1 ecc
<cristian_c> kratos_, il preload va sicuramente modificato rispetto a quello che hai provato prima
<kratos_> va bene, se mi guidi nell'operazione, ci provo
<script55> ed ho notato che se riavvio in recovery mode e rimonto i dischi il boot va a buon fine
<script55> ho provato anche a fare un fsck
<script55> ma al riavvio sempre uguale
<script55> :(
<cristian_c> kratos_, sudo updatedb e locate v4l1compat.so
<kratos_> ok
<kratos_> il primo comando non produce niente
<kratos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808481/
<cristian_c> kratos_ questo devi usare /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<kratos_> si, già ho provato ora ti posto il messaggio che mi dà il terminale
<kratos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808484/
<cristian_c> kratos_, ma quale comando hai digitato?
<kratos_> questo qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/808490/
<kratos_> ed il messaggio che mi restituisce è: Permesso negato
<kratos_> ho sbagliato?
<cristian_c> kratos_ infatti il comando non è quello
<kratos_> scusami cristian, quale comando dovevo scrivere nel terminale?
<cristian_c> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<kratos_> ok, skype parte ma l'immagine video è sempre al contrario.
<kratos_> è il terminale mi dà questo messaggio:http://paste.ubuntu.com/808500/
<cristian_c> ma questo è il conmando precedente :O
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> *comando
<glpiana> kratos_, nel terminale dai locate v4l1     e metti su pastebin quel che esce
<kratos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808502/
<cristian_c> glpiana, v4lcompat.so è stato trovato
<glpiana> ok
<script55> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ?
<cristian_c> kratos_, digita il comando che ho postato
<script55> oppure ripasso :)
<filo1234> script55: se riesci dacci l'errore esatto
<glpiana> script55, apri un terminale e dai: sudo fdisk -l
<kratos_> locate v4l1? ti ho postato il risultato
<glpiana> !paste | script55
<ubot-it> script55: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> kratos_, no, non serve più
<kratos_> ok
<script55> ok opero
<script55> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<script55> eccolo
<script55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808511/
<filo1234> script55: o.0 ma perchè hai la swap su un altro disco?
<script55> eh non ricordo perchè avevo fatto così
<script55> è passato un bel po
<script55> cmq prima funzionava tutto alla grande
<script55> invece adesso se non rimonto tutto ogni volta, si blocca
<glpiana> script55, nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | grep sdb
<filo1234> script55: e cat /proc/swaps
<kratos_> cristian, ci sei?
<glpiana> <cristian_c> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype    <--- kratos_ hai dato sto comando?
<script55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808515/
<script55> ^_^
<cristian_c> ridigitalo
<kratos_> si cristian, già dato questo comando: skype funziona ma il video è al contrario ti posto di nuovo il messaggio che mi dà il terminale
<script55> devo dire che questo canale è organizzato benissimo, immagino siate tutti volontari giusto ?
<cristian_c> script55, ecco il motivo per cui non parte :D
<script55> O_o
<script55> eheh
<script55> dimmi tuttooooo
<cristian_c> segui il filo
<kratos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808517/
<cristian_c> kratos_, uhm non capisco
<filo1234> cristian_c: hai trovato il problema?
<glpiana> script55, ora dai dmesg | grep sda
<kratos_> anche se skype parte, il video è al contrario
<cristian_c> filo1234, no, però hai scritto che la swap è in un altro disco, non mi sorprende che non booti
<script55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808519/
<cristian_c> kratos_, non capisco perché tu gli dai un percorso e il terminale te ne restituisc eun altro
<filo1234> cristian_c: ho solo detto che è una configurazione "insolita" non che non vada bene
<kratos_> eh, non lo so neanche io!
<kratos_> :-)
<cristian_c> voglio porvare
<cristian_c> *provare
<filo1234> script55: ma si ferma su quel messaggio il boot?
<script55> yes
<bobbybong> sudo fsck.ext3 -c /dev/sda2 kratos_
<script55> esattamente dopo questo : EXT3-fs (sda2): using internal journal
<filo1234> script55: allora facciamo giusto una prova
<script55> dimmi
<filo1234> script55: ah stop
<filo1234> sda2?
<script55> si
<bobbybong> sudo fsck.ext3 -c /dev/sda2 script55
<filo1234> script55: fermo
<filo1234> bobbybong: sda2 è montata in questo momento
<script55> infatti
<cristian_c> kratos_, ho provato con guvcview e l'errore non lo da, stesso percorso
<script55> e poi l'avevo già fatto da recovery exit code 3
<bobbybong> ma è readonly
<script55> filo1234: torno tra 15 min che devo un attimo uscire dall'azienda
<cristian_c> kratos_, fai una prova con un altro programma
<script55> aspettatemi :))))
<script55>  a dp ciao
<filo1234> bobbybong: sempre montata è
<script55> e grazzzzie per ora
<FloodBotIt1> script55: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> sostituisci al comando skype con cheese o altro
<kratos_> con cheese l'immagine webcam è diritta, non dà problemi
<cristian_c> digita il comando che ho suggerito con la modifica
<bobbybong> io l'ho gia fatto fsck su partizioni montate read only e non da problemi
<cristian_c> kratos_, è un test per capire se quell'errore persiste
<kratos_> scusami cristian, guidami passo passo, come dovre scrivere il nuovo comando?
<cristian_c> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese
<kratos_> cheese si avvia senza problemi
<kratos_> e la webcam funziona a dovere
<cristian_c> mi interessa il terminale, kratos_
<kratos_> ok
<kratos_> ti posto il risulato
<kratos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808534/
<cristian_c> kratos_, con camorama?
<kratos_> devo prima installare comorama
<cristian_c> è troppo strano quell'errore di skype
<kratos_> (camorama:4793): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<kratos_> va tutto ok con camorama
<cristian_c> devo vederei permessi
<kratos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808543/
<cristian_c> mi puoi ridare il link di pastebin all'errore di skype
<cristian_c> ?
<kratos_> ok
<kratos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808545/
<cristian_c> kratos_, ma non è che tu hai usato questo: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype ?
<kratos_> cristian, ho scoperto che ho due file che si aprono con gedit uno è ScriptWebcam e l'altro è skype.desktop
<cristian_c> kratos_ ripeto la domanda :)
<kratos_> ho usato quello che mi hai postato
<cristian_c> kratos_, quindi la risposta è no?
<kratos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/808550/
<kratos_> no
<kratos_> come ti dicevo ho trovato questi file che dovrebbero fungere da preload dovuti ai diversi tentativi che ho fatto
<cristian_c> kratos_, cioè?
<ZioScar93> salve qualcuno ha idea di come lanciare un comando dopo la ripresa dalla sospensione?
<kratos_> cioè quando ho provato a sistemare la webcam ho eseguito diverse volte le operazioni descritte nei forum
<kratos_> quindi non vorrei che si sono formati dei file eseguibili in più e questo incasinasse il tutto
<cristian_c> certo, perché io ho la palla di cristallo
<cristian_c> kratos_, uhm, allora temo che hai incasinato il tutto
<cristian_c> perché se cerco quell'errore, esce che avresti digitato un altro comando
<kratos_> cosa mi converrebbe fare per ripulire tutto
<kratos_> ?
<cristian_c> kratos_, prima di tutto sapere cosa hai fatto esattamente
<script55> eccomi qua, cosa mi sono perso ?
<script55> :)
<kratos_> ho creato dei preload per avviare skype, tutto qui
<cristian_c> kratos_, hai parlato di forum -> 'cioè quando ho provato a sistemare la webcam ho eseguito diverse volte le operazioni descritte nei forum'
<kratos_> esatto
<cristian_c> sapessi cosa hai fatto
<kratos_> in internet ho seguito le indicazioni trovate nei fourm di ubuntu riguardo al problema
<script55> ho perso il filo1234 del discorso
<cristian_c> !veggenti | kratos_
<ubot-it> kratos_: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<script55> ahahahahahahah
<kratos_> eheheh
<kratos_> ok, dai
<kratos_> non ti preoccupare
<kratos_> cerco di vedere da solo come va
<cristian_c> kratos_ suggerisco di stare attenti a quello che si fa
<ZioScar93> qualcuno ha idea di come lanciare un comando dopo la ripresa dalla sospensione?
<cristian_c> non si possono dare conandi a casaccio
<cristian_c> *comandi
<kratos_> grazie mille a tutti, buona giornata
<script55> ciao kratos_
<script55> tornando al problema mi sembra quasi che all'inizio venga montato in ro e poi dopo il recovery venga montato in rw
<lollo123> ciao
<nicotano> salve
<ZioScar93> qualcuno ha idea di come lanciare un comando dopo la ripresa dalla sospensione?
<filo1234> ZioScar93: io farei una prova
<filo1234> proverei a impostare la cosa staticamente...
<ZioScar93> filo1234, e potresti dirmi come fare? (considera che funziona solo mii-tool e non eth-tool)
<filo1234> ZioScar93: perchè ethtool no?
<filo1234> comunque cambia poco credo
<ZioScar93> filo1234, ed io che ne so, ho fatto la prova ad impostarlo staticamente con eth-tool e non funge
<filo1234> ZioScar93: allora ce l'hai installato ethtool?
<filo1234> devi per prima cosa levare l'autonegotiation
<filo1234> quindio sudo ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off
<filo1234> poi sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 10
<filo1234> ad ogni modo puoi fare la stessa cosa con mii-tool
<filo1234> ZioScar93: hai provato?
<ZioScar93> filo1234, si, e non mi fa impostare l'autoneg
<filo1234> ZioScar93: in un modo o nell'altro, creerei uno script, con quei comandi, poi lo farei eseguire a udev mettendolo nel file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<filo1234> spe che ti faccio un esempio
<ZioScar93> filo1234, a me serve solo creare un script con il seguente comando " mii-tool -F 10BaseT-FD "
<ZioScar93> filo1234, e metterlo dove dici tu, mi aiuti a crearlo?
<filo1234> ZioScar93: http://paste.ubuntu.com/808587/
<filo1234> vedi la voce RUN
<filo1234> l'opzione
<ZioScar93> filo1234, si
<filo1234> ZioScar93: e questo sarebbe lo "script" http://paste.ubuntu.com/808588/
<script55> filo1234: penso di aver trovato cos'è forse...
<filo1234> che chiaramente renderai eseguibile con chmod +x nome_file.sh
<ZioScar93> filo1234, dunque che devo fare?
<filo1234> -.-
<ZioScar93> non ho capito cos'è la prima cosa che mi hai mandatpo
<filo1234> ZioScar93: sto scrivendo da mezz'ora
<script55> in kernerl log mi dice : lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<ZioScar93> filo1234, si, ma cos'è il primo script?
<ZioScar93> quello con run..
<filo1234> ZioScar93: allora devi editare il file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules aggiungendo l'opzione RUN comeindicato nel paste
<script55> ho cercato un po dappertutto ma non riesco a trovare come evitare che tenti caricare sto driver LP
<script55> ho anche disabilitato il CUPS all'avvio
<script55> hai idea filo1234 ?
<filo1234> script55: sta cercando una stampante
<script55> magari evitando che carichi lp risolvo..
<script55> yes
<filo1234> prova arimouverlo
<filo1234> a*
<script55> eh a capire come si fa e dov'è
<ZioScar93> filo1234, bene, devo solo copiarlo ed incollarlo?
<script55> non riesco a trovarlo sto lp
<filo1234> ZioScar93: hnon ci siamo
<filo1234> ZioScar93: pfff allora apri un terminale va
<ZioScar93> sono già in sudo gedit
<ZioScar93> nel file insomma
<filo1234> in quale file
<cristian_c> script55, forse è in /etc/modules
<ZioScar93>  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<filo1234> ZioScar93: hai creato lo script con il comando mii-tool ?
<script55> eh quella dir non ce l'ho
<script55> già cercata :)
<ZioScar93> no
<script55> potrebbe essere questo /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/drivers/char/lp.ko  ?
<filo1234> script55: mettilo in blacklist
<script55> ma il kernel dove legge che deve caricarlo ?
<ZioScar93> filo1234, no
<ZioScar93> filo1234, sono cose delicate vorrei andare passo passo con te :(
<filo1234> ZioScar93: si m anon mi segui
<filo1234> ZioScar93: chiudi tutto e ricomincia
<filo1234> chiudi quel file ora
<ZioScar93> filo1234, ok vai ci sono
<filo1234> ZioScar93: apri un terminale
<ZioScar93> filo1234, si
<filo1234> ZioScar93: gedit mii_script.sh
<filo1234> ZioScar93: nel file ci copi questo #!/bin/bash
<filo1234> mii-tool -F 10BaseT-FD
<filo1234> spe
<filo1234> ZioScar93: http://paste.ubuntu.com/808588/
<filo1234> questo^
<script55> forse ho trovato filo1234 ti faccio sapere
<ZioScar93> filo1234, ok
<filo1234> ZioScar93: sei sicuro di quel comando? non vedo l'iterfaccia
<ZioScar93> si io da terminale do quello e funziona
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> adesso salva il file
<ZioScar93> fatto
<filo1234> e da terminale dai chmod +x mii_script.sh
<ZioScar93> ok
<ZioScar93> andata
<filo1234> ZioScar93: come si chiama il tuo utente?
<ZioScar93> gabriele
<filo1234> ZioScar93: postami cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ZioScar93> gabriele@Gabriele-PC:~$ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ZioScar93> # This file maintains persistent names for network interfaces.
<ZioScar93> # See udev(7) for syntax.
<ZioScar93> #
<ZioScar93> # Entries are automatically added by the 75-persistent-net-generator.rules
<FloodBotIt1> ZioScar93: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ZioScar93> # file; however you are also free to add your own entries.
<ZioScar93> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/808594/
<filo1234> ZioScar93: gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<filo1234> ZioScar93: vedi la voce NAME="eth0" finale?
<ZioScar93> è vuoto..
<filo1234> scrivi bene che non è vuoto
<filo1234> se me l'hai appena postato
<ZioScar93> ok si la vedo
<filo1234> ok dopo eth0 aggiungi una ,
<ZioScar93> ok
<filo1234> e dopo la , metti RUN+="/home/gabriele/mii_script.sh"   così.... NAME="eth0", RUN+="/home/gabriele/mii_script.sh"
<ZioScar93> ok
<script55> niente, si è piantato ancora :(
<filo1234> ZioScar93: salva e paosta di nuovo cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  così vediamo se hai fatto bene
<filo1234> script55: l'hai messo in blacklist?
<script55> si
<script55> ora vediamo se l'ha caricato lo stesso
<ZioScar93> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/808600/
<filo1234> script55: l'hai tolto da /etc/modules?
<script55> non ce l'ho quella dir filo1234
<filo1234> script55: è un file non una dir
<script55> ah ecco
<script55> :)
<filo1234> ZioScar93: prima di riavviare fai una cosa.... da termonale ./mii_script.sh  e vedi se funge o se da errori lo script
<filo1234> terminale*
<ZioScar93> filo1234, se lo do con sudo non succede nulla
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> ZioScar93: riavvia il tutto
<script55> tolto anche da li
<script55> riavviato
<script55> mo vediamo
<filo1234> ZioScar93: ah elimina le modifiche che hai fatto in precedenza
<filo1234> tipo /etc/rc.local
<ZioScar93> sisi mi stavo accingendo a fare proprio questo :)
<ZioScar93> filo1234, ti ringrazio gentilissimo, ora riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<script55> filo1234:  secondo te nel file module ci deve essere la prima voce come "loop" ?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> script55: lp mi pare faccia parte del pacchetto lpr
<script55> cmq si è piantato di nuovo
<script55> sto riavviando in recovery
<ZioScar93> filo1234, niente, parte felicemente a 100mbps
<filo1234> ZioScar93: ma parli al boot o dopo l asospensione?
<ZioScar93> filo1234, boot
<filo1234> la
<filo1234> ZioScar93: mi sembra strano
<filo1234> ZioScar93: ma quando mettevi lo script in /etc/rc.local al boot com'era?
<ZioScar93> filo1234, non avrei alcun motivo di mentirti :)
<filo1234> script o comando
<ZioScar93> comando
<filo1234> si si ma al boot prendeva le modifiche?
<ZioScar93> certo
<filo1234> io no vorrei che fosse quel cavolo di network manager
<ZioScar93> filo1234, che ha che non va?
<filo1234> che modifica dopo
<script55> l'unico errore che vedo ancora è questo filo1234 : piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3: Host SMBus controller not enabled!
<ZioScar93> filo1234, e che posso fare?
<script55> secondo te vale la pena disabilitare anche questo o è un non sense
<script55> (sempre che si possa)
<filo1234> ZioScar93: ti connetti in dhcp?
<ZioScar93> filo1234, si
<filo1234> ZioScar93: spetta faccio una prova io per vedere se è NM
<ZioScar93> ok filo1234 tra l'altro sta cosa mi ha intasato l'audio, non parte + pulseaudio
<ZioScar93> provo a riavviare va
<filo1234> ZioScar93: c'entra una mazza
<filo1234> -.-
<script55> che dici filo1234 ?
<ZioScar93> filo1234, bene, l'audio riavviando è tornato a posto...dunque, che fare?
<filo1234> ZioScar93: sto provando
<ZioScar93> filo1234, ok, fai con calma
<filo1234> ZioScar93: posso assicurarti che a me funziona
<filo1234> ZioScar93: ls -l mii_script.sh
<ZioScar93> filo1234, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/808618/
<filo1234> ZioScar93: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<filo1234> ZioScar93: cat mii_script.sh
<ZioScar93> filo1234, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/808620/
<filo1234> il fatto che nemmeno al boot funzioni mi lascia perplesso
<filo1234> ZioScar93: ma hai riavviato il pc completamente si?
<ZioScar93> filo1234, sisi
<filo1234> ZioScar93: mah facciamo una cosa
<filo1234> ZioScar93: gedit mii_script.sh
<ZioScar93> filo1234, si
<filo1234> ZioScar93: prima del comando mii-tools nella riga sopra ggiungi questo sleep 20s
<ZioScar93> filo1234, fatto
<filo1234> fai un riavvio
<filo1234> vediamo
<ZioScar93> filo1234, ok vado
<ZioScar93> filo1234, nada... ._.
<filo1234> ZioScar93: moment
<ZioScar93> filo1234, ok
<script55> filo1234: sono in stallo
<script55> gli dai un occhio : http://paste.ubuntu.com/808635/
<script55> ora non sembra ci sia nulla che lo blocca...
<script55> dopo la prima riga del log che vedi, si ferma tutto
<script55> e con un remount + resume riparte
<script55> bah
<filo1234> ZioScar93: niente a me funziona bene al boot
<filo1234> ZioScar93: mi fai vedere sudo mii-tool
<ZioScar93> filo1234, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/808638/
<filo1234> l'hai dato  a mano il comando?
<ZioScar93> filo1234, si
<filo1234> ZioScar93: allora riavvia e non fare nulla
<filo1234> voglio vedere se parte dopo i 20 secondi
<filo1234> quindi riavvia ed entra qui
<filo1234> senza fare niente
<ZioScar93> filo1234, se resta a 100 non riesco ad aprire internet..
<filo1234> allora aspetta un minuto prima di fare a mano e controlla
<ZioScar93> ok
<script55> filo1234: oltre a te c'è qualcun altro che possa darmi una mano ?
<filo1234> chiunque legga e sappia farlo
<glpiana> script55, come hai effettuato il check del disco?
<ZioScar93> filo1234, ho atteso 60 secondi, niente da fare
<filo1234> ZioScar93: mi arrendo, ho provato su 2 pc diversi  e a me funziona...quindi non capisco
<ZioScar93> filo1234, magari che ho toccato qualcosa in precedenza che lo blocca?
<filo1234> ZioScar93: non lo so io
<script55> glpiana: ho fatto in recovery mode lanciando fsck
<script55> c'è una voce apposita
<script55> e poi ti dice exit code
<script55> 3
<ZioScar93> filo1234, per esempio ho fatto questo http://marchrius.wordpress.com/2011/11/09/riabilitare-scheda-di-rete-dopo-sospensioneibernazione-su-ubuntu-11-10-guida/
<filo1234> a parte che quella guida è per una scheda wifi, il tuo problema al momento non è "solo" la sospensione, ma nememno al boot tiene la modifica
<glpiana> script55, apri un temrinale
<glpiana> script55, scrivi: sudo touch /forcefsck
<script55> ok fatto ma non dice niente
<glpiana> script55, riavvia il pc. farà il check del disco. riavvialo normalmente
<Serpico> Ciao
<Serpico> Un'informazione mi sapete dire come mai se avvio il sistema normalmente il pc si blocca mentre se faccio prima il ripristina e poi avvia normalmente non si blocca?
<script55> ok
<glpiana> Serpico, che sarebbe "il ripristina"?
<Serpico> glpiana: la seconda opzione del grub per intenderci, "la modalità di ripristino"
<Serpico> non dovrebbe cambiare nulla intanto.. -.-
<glpiana> Serpico, che scheda video hai?
<Serpico> ati x1600m è un vecchio pc che fino alla 9.10 andava benissimo ho tirato fino ad ora ma oramai la 9.10 ha fatto il suo :(
<Serpico> e ho deciso di aggiornare. La 10.04 si pianta di brutto
<Serpico> glpiana: dimenticavo driver della scheda video prima ero costretto a scaricarli ma ho notato che questa release non me li propone nemmeno i driver. sulla 10.04 francamente non sono mai riuscito a vedere
<glpiana> Serpico, fai sta prova. al menu di grub premi il tasto "e"   e sulla riga dove leggi quiet splash eggiungi in fondo nomodeset
<glpiana> Serpico, poi premi ctrl+x per avviare
<script55> glpiana: si è riavviato dopo un po che stava li... è normale ?
<glpiana> script55, immagino abbia fatto il check del disco. che cosa hai visto?
<script55> veramente nulla
<script55> penso che cmq lo stia rifacendo
<glpiana> vabbè aspettiamo
<script55> speriamo non si riavvi + se no dobbiamo annullare il comando
<Serpico> glpiana: allora sono arrivato come al solito al login metto la password e ora...aspetto..anche se mi sa che si è piantato
<Serpico> glpiana: confermo piantato..:'(
<ZioScar93> filo1234, non so più dove sbattere la testa
<glpiana> Serpico, ctrl+alt+f1 e scrivi sudo reboot dopo login testuale
<ZioScar93>  Help Settare lan permanente a 10mbps
<Serpico> glpiana: fatto riavviato
<glpiana> Serpico, avvialo normalmente. se si pianta ancora il problema è altrove perchè l'opzione che ti ho fatto inserire è temporanea
<Serpico> glpiana: nomodeset dici?
<glpiana> sì
<Serpico> glpiana: ho notato che fa il login testuale ma se volessi far caricare l'interfaccia grafica dopo aver fatto il login testuale?che comando dovrei dare?
<Serpico> glpiana: è successa una cosa stranissima...dopo aver fatto il login testuale mi sono fermato per scrivere qui..e è come se stesse continuando il caricamento del sistema
<Serpico> glpiana: è comparso *starting apparmor profiles ecc...
<glpiana> Serpico, ora su che versione sei?
<Serpico> glpiana: ora si è fermato appunto come se si fosse piantato a *checking battery state
<Serpico> glpiana: l'ultima la 11.10
<glpiana> Serpico, ora su che versione sei?
<glpiana> ecco, installazione o aggiornamento?
<Serpico> installazione
<script55> glpiana: ok mi ha detto che c'era lo 0.9 non contigui ha scritto fatto
<script55> ed ora si sta avviando
<glpiana> Serpico, gnome o kde?
<Serpico> gnomo
<glpiana> Serpico, login manager? lightdm o gdm?
<Serpico> glpiana: quello di defoult lightdm
<glpiana> Serpico, e da quando si blocca in avvio?
<Serpico> da sempre
<Serpico> da quando ho fatto il primo avvio
<glpiana> Serpico, ctrl+alt+f1 e dopo login scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<Serpico> glpiana: faccio il login standard?
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> che intendi?
<Serpico> glpiana: mi ha chiesto di nuovo la password inserirta ed è partito il sistema senza piantarsi
<Serpico> glpiana: inizio a pensare che sia quando fa il check della batteria che si blocca
<glpiana> prova un sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<script55> glpiana: cosa faccio riavvio per vedere se è a posto ?
<script55> o c'è qualche controllo che posso fare prima ?
<Serpico> glpiana: dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: emvironment variable dpkg_maintscript_name missing per 2 volte :(
<glpiana> Serpico, e ridà il prompt?
<glpiana> script55, sì, riavvia
<glpiana> io ora stacco
<Serpico> glpiana: si da il prompt
<glpiana> Serpico, se ridà il prompt prova a riavviare. se non va ancora, reinstalla lightdm con sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<Serpico> glpiana: ok grazie XD
<script55> penso di aver capito xchè dopo il remount tutto va
<Serpico> è volato :D
<script55> dammi conferma glpiana
<script55> guarda qui
<script55> :)
<Serpico> script55: è andato
<Serpico> script55: 16:46:26] glpiana [~glpiana__@unaffiliated/glpiana] è uscito da IRC: Quit: Sto andando via
<script55> visto visto
<rozzilla> c'è proprio poca gente su ##sopa
<Dig> Ciao. Ho un problema con la rete qualcuno può guardare qui e vedere se c'è qualcosa che non va? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/808757/
<Holden> Dig, magari prima spiega qual'è il problema
<Dig> Holden, ho tre pc collegati wifi su un router. 2 si connettono 6 mega. Solo uno non riesce ad arrivare neanche a 2 mega.
<Dig> Holden, Link Quality=42/100 può essere un problema?
<BetaBrain> Holden, ciao con che modo posso cercare tutti i formati immagine sul pc e vederli in piccolo
<BetaBrain> ho provato con cerca file ma vedo solo le icone e quindi non vedo na mazza
<Dig> BetaBrain, le jpeg e le gif le dovresti vedere se stai usando visualizza icone
<BetaBrain> uhmm Dig l afinestar di ricerca le vedo in piccolo
<BetaBrain> finestra*
<BetaBrain> troppo piccole
<Dig> BetaBrain, tieni premuto ctrl e fai lo scrol in avanti
<BetaBrain> aspe che provo
<BetaBrain> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<BetaBrain> Dig, non va
<BetaBrain> Dig, http://imagebin.org/194291
<BetaBrain> ma un cerca file meglio esiste
<Dig> BetaBrain, non andare in cerca file
<BetaBrain> su cartella ho provato ma non funziona con *.jpg
<Dig> BetaBrain, prova ad andare nella cartella home o dove eventualmente sono sti files e fai cerca da là
<BetaBrain> ho fatto cosi
<BetaBrain> ma se non metto un nome preciso non lo trovo
<Dig> BetaBrain, prova a togliere l'asterisco
<BetaBrain> e il nome non lo so
<BetaBrain> aspe
<BetaBrain> ok si
<BetaBrain> Dig, l'asterisco malefico :D
<Dig> BetaBrain, che bello ho aiutato pure io!!!! effettivamente una volta si usava
<BetaBrain> bene io mi perdo con ste cavolate
<BetaBrain> per fare na cosa semplice mi complico la vita
<Dig> il giovane Holden si è perso?
<Acciaio> ciao a tutti... devo cambiare il disco fisso del portatile(che ovviamente ha un solo slot per il disco fisso) ora ho un cassettino esterno per mettere collegare il disco fisso vecchio e poter così recuperare i dati in futuro... l'unico problema e' la home criptata di ubuntu.... qualcuno sa dirmi come si fa a decriptarla a mano?
<Shin3> Acciaio, occhio e croce se non hai la chiave direi impossibile
<Acciaio> Shin3, bhe la chiave non la posso recuperare o cambiare adesso che sono con il pc acceso ancora con il disco vecchio?
<Shin3> boh mai criptato [Enrico] si può?
<Acciaio> si Shin3 hai fatto bene
<Acciaio> questa e' stata la prima e sarà anche l'ultima volta
<Acciaio> caso mai mi cripto un file o mi faccio una partizioncina nascosta con truecrypt ma criptare la home e' la cacata + grande che ho fatto su sto pc
<[Enrico]> Shin3: non ho capito il problema sono appena entrato
<Acciaio> [Enrico], devo cambiare il disco
<Acciaio> fisso del portatile ma ho bisogno poi di poter accedere a questo disco mentre e' collegato via usb
<Acciaio> per recuperare i dati
<[Enrico]> Acciaio: compra un cassetto USB esterno portatile. così poi ti fai anche il disco esterno da viaggio
<Acciaio> il problema e' che il disco e' criptato e non so' come montarlo ovviamente
<Shin3> a gia :P [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> ahhhhhh
<Acciaio> [Enrico], si ho il cassetto usb portatile
<[Enrico]> Acciaio: non ne ho idea, non ho mai criptato il disco. sicuramente la puoi ripristinare, ma non so come
<Acciaio> fa niente dai magari prima o poi qualcuno che lo sa mi risponde io aspetto e intanto cerco su google! grazie mille comunque per l'attenzione
<Shin3> Acciaio, andata male sta sera :)
<Acciaio> bhe dai Shin3 in qualche modo ne esco!
<Acciaio> alla peggio partiziono prima il disco nuovo via usb gli copio dentro tutto e poi lo monto nel portatile
<Acciaio> e gli installo linux
<alecv> buonasera
<m4rzh4ll> salve ragazz
<m4rzh4ll> ho creato sulla scrivania una cartella chiamata disco
<m4rzh4ll> poi eseguito da terminale sudo mount/dev/sda1 disco
<m4rzh4ll> mi dice comand not found
<m4rzh4ll> cosa sbaglio?
<damiano> mount/dev/sda1 è un comando che non esiste
<m4rzh4ll> il comando corretto?
<m4rzh4ll> sipuò sapere o è lunga la cosa?
<m4rzh4ll> damiano visto che mi hai risposto saprai anche il comando corretto?
<m4rzh4ll> se per cortesia per lo scrivi mi fai una grande cortesia
<m4rzh4ll> va be grazie lo stesso!
<damiano> prova a metterci uno spazio
<m4rzh4ll> ma dove
<m4rzh4ll> lo spazio dove lo metti
<damiano> mount/dev/s da1
<damiano> prova cosi
<m4rzh4ll> si
<m4rzh4ll> hai ragione
<m4rzh4ll> proprio cosi
<m4rzh4ll> comunque mi sono arrangiato
<m4rzh4ll> vai a lavarti il kulo
<Acciaio> damiano, cavolo che gente che c'e'
<nino> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> Buona sera a tutti
<alessandro_> ciao BetaBrain
<BetaBrain> ciao alecv
<BetaBrain> ops
<BetaBrain> alessandro_,
<alecv> viao BetaBrain
<BetaBrain> ciao alecv
<BetaBrain> ti dovevo dire na roba l'altor giorno ma eri uscito e mo non mi ricordo
<Panaclerio_> ho un problema con firefox che rallenta il pc
<xanscale> qualcuno sa perche con i driver fglrx unity mi funziona bene mentre gnome-shell funziona ma mi fa vedere la barra in alto con colori invertiti?
<xanscale> nessuno da darmi un indicazione?
<lord_> ciao a tutti
<Guest92774> come posso inserire questa chat su irc?
<Acciaio> ciao a tutti esiste una versione netinstall di ubuntu che possa entrare in una chiavetta da 512MB
<Acciaio> ok ho trovato ubuntu minimal ora il mio dubbio e' ubuntu minimal ce li avrà i driver della mia scheda video e la possibilità di autenticarsi con una chiave wpa?
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-19
<kandros> siamo passati dal pc in macchina al posto dell'autoradio ad ubuntu minimale ? XD
<luca> ciaAO
<luca> cè qualcuno
<luca> ?
<luca> ho bisogno di aiuto per istallare ubuntu
<luca> ho scaricato il file .iso dal vostro sito
<luca> ho masterizzato immaggine su cd ma da boot non parte
<luca> ho montato imagine con daemon tolls
<luca> ma durante l istallazione mi da un errore
<luca> windowsbanked
<script55> ciao a tutti!
<script55> c'è già qualcuno in sella ?
<alecv> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alecv> !img
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'img'
<alecv> !immagine
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'immagine'
<alecv> salve
<alecv> ciao glpiana quale è il sito x pastare le immagini? :D
<glpiana> ola
<glpiana> !image | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alecv> thz
<script55> ola glpiana
<glpiana> ciao script55
<script55> todo bien ?
<glpiana> sì
<script55> good
<script55> ho risolto sai ????
<glpiana> bene
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<glpiana> script55, come?
<script55> se può servire il problema era questo
<script55> in fstab avevo questa linea : cgroup /var/local/cgroup  cgroup  defaults  0  0
<script55> #for lxc linux container
<glpiana> script55, aggiunta da te?
<script55> avevo provato ad installare sto lxc linux container
<script55> ma io avevo seguito la guida per ubuntu...
<script55> cmq qualcosa è evidente che non va bene
<script55> anzi glpiana tu hai idea di come si possano installare i container su ubuntu ?
<script55> ovvio che la guida che ho seguito io non va bene...
<glpiana> script55, non so nemmeno cosa sia
<script55> ehehehe
<script55> è una sorta di virtualizzazione semplice
<script55> le app vengono containerizzate
<script55> cmq il dubbio mi è venuto
<script55> perchè il tutto andava bene se facevo il remount..
<glpiana> script55, scusa, vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat per parlarne, lasciamo questo canale per il supporto, che è poi il suo scopo
<script55> oki
<gian_> Scusate un'informazione, le cartelle che si trovano in home hanno una dimensione massima?
<glpiana> gian_, perchè deovrebbero?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: ti ricordi quell accorgimento che mai fatto fare per moonlight?va tutto ok ora ma ff pero è tutto in inglese...si puo far niente per farlo tornare ita senza perdere ovviamente monnligth?grazie
<skricciolo1981> :-*
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sì, vai su Tools, add-on, e nelle lingue dai enable all'italiano
<gian_> perchè lanciando "analizzatore disco" riguardo la cartella video mi da utilizzo 86%
<glpiana> gian_, apri un temrinale, scrivi df    e copia su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/809441/
<Odo> Giorno
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  okkkkkkkk
<skricciolo1981> grazie glpiana
<skricciolo1981> è andato
<skricciolo1981> :-D
<paolo1> salve
<paolo1> buongiorno
<paolo1> a tutti
<gian_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/809441/
<paolo1> hai un hard disk di 600 gb
<glpiana> gian_, puoi prendere una videata di analizzatore disco?
<glpiana> !image | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  ieri poi nella guida mi sono ribloccato...
<skricciolo1981> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1572673 questa intendo
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, dove ti sei bloccato?
<skricciolo1981> ok ora ti dico
<skricciolo1981> astebin.ubuntu.com/809467/ fino qua è giusto glpiana?
<skricciolo1981> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/809467/
<gian_> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/194408
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, non mi pare fosse quello che ti avevo scritto ieri
<skricciolo1981> ? come no? glpiana
<glpiana> gian_, vuol dire che sul totale dello spazio occupato la directory video ne occupa l'86 per cento
<glpiana> <glpiana> skricciolo1981, wget http://www.kolmann.at/philipp/linux/skype_action_handler/action_handler_1.0.py
<glpiana> <Acciaio> come manca il lettore floppy
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: e come era?
<gian_> su quale totale, non capisco
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, questo è quello che ti ho scritto ieri
<glpiana> gian_, sul totale dello spazio occupato in home
<gian_> ok, grazie
<filo1234> gian_: sul totale di 197,9 GB
<gian_> giusto, ho capito, grazie
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/809470/ cosi è corretto?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, sì
<skricciolo1981> ok
<skricciolo1981> ma poi mi da errore al passaggio seguente guarda:
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ti fermo al volo
<glpiana> devi adattare i comandi alla directory in cui ti trovi
<skricciolo1981> infatti
<skricciolo1981> non è desktop
<skricciolo1981> vero?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, nel tuo caso il commando sarà: sudo cp action_handler_1.0.py/  /usr/local/bin/
<glpiana> anzi, una / di troppo ho messo
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, nel tuo caso il commando sarà: sudo cp action_handler_1.0.py  /usr/local/bin/
<glpiana> così
<skricciolo1981> ok allora avevo capito
<skricciolo1981> ahhahah
<skricciolo1981> grande skrikk!!!
<skricciolo1981> provo ok
<OverMe> wat
<skricciolo1981> quindi anche tutti i seguenti passaggi devo correggere?
<script55> ciao raga, ritornato
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:
<script55> :)
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, no
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: ok:-D
<skricciolo1981> provo
<script55> qualcuno ha idea del perchè al riavvio della macchina non mi parte snmptrapd ?  come posso capire le cause ?
<script55> snmp parte, ma non il servizio collegato snmptrapd
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:    :-D:-D:-D:-*:-D:-D
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: grazie funge tutto a meraviglia
<skricciolo1981> scusate una domanda..io ho un monitor/ tv samsung, da cui con le impostazioni del   telecomando passo da tv a pc,ecco mi chiedevo se era possibile fare in modo che mentre sto su pc possa aprire una finestra dove poter la tv...o qualsiasi altro espediente possibile per farlo...grazie
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, guardati il manuale del televisore, non dipende dal sistema operativo
<skricciolo1981> allora non è possibile...lo gia guardato....
<skricciolo1981> peccato...
<skricciolo1981> grazie
<glpiana> di nulla
<script55> risolto
<Sergio_SR> salve a tutti! ho un problema, non riesco a gestire la luminosità dello schermo! ho un dell inspiron 15r n5110 con ubuntu studio xcfe 3.8.6! qualcuno puù aiutarmi grazie!
<Sergio_SR> salve a tutti! ho un problema, non riesco a gestire la luminosità dello schermo impostata al massimo dal sistema! ho un dell inspiron 15r n5110 con ubuntu studio xcfe 3.8.6! qualcuno può? aiutarmi grazie!
<sebyrock> buongiorno a tutti?
<sebyrock> nessuno di voi ha utilizzato open VPN
<glasgo> ciao a tutti
<glasgo> ho un problema per il quale ho bisogno di aiuto, scrivo qui?
<glpiana> glasgo, se riguarda ubuntu sì
<glasgo> si. o meglio, credo di si
<glpiana> glasgo, prova :)
<glasgo> ho provato già sul forum, ma son passati due giorni e mi sto un po' scoraggiando. posso linkare il post?
<glpiana> glasgo, posta
<glasgo> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,504278.msg3937239.html#msg3937239
<glpiana> glasgo, che comando dai per ricevere questo errore?  Unable to access jarfile /<percorso file>JSymphonic_v030.jar
<glasgo> ecco qui. non riesco a venirne a capo, perchhé mi pare di avere tutto ok con java
<glpiana> glasgo, che comando dai per ricevere questo errore?  Unable to access jarfile /<percorso file>JSymphonic_v030.jar
<glasgo> stavo seguendo la guida di jsymphonic, ed il punto 4.1 riporta: java -jar Path/Of/The/App/JSymphonic_vXXX.jar
<glpiana> glasgo, ecco, e tu che cosa scrivi?
<jester-> glpiana: ma le java le hai installate?
<glpiana> jester-, io sì :)
<jester-> glpiana: sicuro?
<jester-> lol
<OverMe> LOL
<glasgo> lol
<glasgo> io pure credo di averle installate
<glpiana> glasgo, fin che non mi scrivi il comando che dai non andiamo avanti
<glasgo> comunque scrivo /Home/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar
 * OverMe incrocia le dita
<OverMe> :(
<glasgo> (stavo scrivendo)
<glpiana> glasgo, allora, è sbagliato il percorso
<glasgo> ma nel dubbio di scrivere male il path ho provato anche altro
<glpiana> glpiana, deve essere /home/nome_utente/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar
<glpiana> sostituisci nome_utente col tuo nome utente, nè?
<glasgo> ok, provo subito e ti dico
<glasgo> niente da fare: Unable to access jarfile
<glpiana> glasgo, copia quello che hai scritto nel terminale
<glasgo> si, ma un secondo che prima faccio un tentativo
<glpiana> glasgo, io ho appena provato e la cosa funziona, quindi è solo questione di percorso
<glasgo> glasgo@glasgo-UBU:~$ java -jar /home/glasgo/Documenti/Symphonic_v030.jar Unable to access jarfile /home/glasgo/Documenti/Symphonic_v030.jar
<jester-> glasgo: sa di java non installate
<glasgo> no, aspè, ho scritto male
<glpiana> jester-, no, sa di file sbagliato
<glpiana> glasgo, scrivi nel terminale: locate Symphonic_v
<glasgo> glasgo@glasgo-UBU:~$ locate JSymphonic_v030.jar /home/glasgo/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar /home/glasgo/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar/JSymphonic_v0.3.0_Ode_To_Freedom.jar /home/glasgo/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar/README_v0.3.0.html
<glpiana> glasgo, scrivi nel terinale: java -jar /home/glasgo/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar/JSymphonic_v0.3.0_Ode_To_Freedom.jar
<glasgo> mi son reso conto, infatti, che nella cartella JSymphonic che inserivo nel percorso sono contenuti altri due file
<glasgo> si. ci avevo pensato, provo subito!
<glasgo> niente da fare glasgo@glasgo-UBU:~$ java -jar /home/glasgo/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar/JSymphonic_v0.3.0_Ode_To_Freedom.jar Unable to access jarfile /home/glasgo/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar/JSymphonic_v0.3.0_Ode_To_Freedom.jar
<glpiana> glasgo, se scrivi: ls  /home/glasgo/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar/JSymphonic_v0.3.0_Ode_To_Freedom.jar          che risponde?
<glasgo> glasgo@glasgo-UBU:~$ /home/glasgo/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar/JSymphonic_v0.3.0_Ode_To_Freedom.jar bash: /home/glasgo/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar/JSymphonic_v0.3.0_Ode_To_Freedom.jar: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> glasgo, ok, chiudi quel terminale, aprine un altro e ridai: ls  /home/glasgo/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar/JSymphonic_v0.3.0_Ode_To_Freedom.jar
<glasgo> idem.
<glasgo> glasgo@glasgo-UBU:~$ ls /home/glasgo/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar/JSymphonic_v0.3.0_Ode_To_Freedom.jar ls: impossibile accedere a /home/glasgo/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar/JSymphonic_v0.3.0_Ode_To_Freedom.jar: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> allora sto file non è lì. scrivi: cd Documenti
<glpiana> glasgo, fatto?
<glasgo> glasgo@glasgo-UBU:~$ cd Documenti glasgo@glasgo-UBU:~/Documenti$ ls Corso Linux - CPUGroup  JSymphonic_v030.jar guida hackintosh.pdf    Samples NON miei
<glasgo> si. ed è lì :/
<glpiana> glasgo, ora: cd JSymphonic_v030.jar
<glasgo> si
<glpiana> glasgo, scrivi: ls
<glasgo> ed ora se listo mi esce: glasgo@glasgo-UBU:~/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar$ ls JSymphonic_v030.jar
<glpiana> dai ls e a capo ti da JSymphonic_v030.jar ?
<glasgo> ma a differenza di ls che avevo digitato in documenti il risultato è in rosso e non in blu, cambia qualcosa?
<glpiana> glasgo, rispondi
<glpiana> dai ls e a capo ti da JSymphonic_v030.jar ?
<glasgo> si
<glpiana> glasgo, scrivi: java -jar JSymphonic_v030.jar
<glasgo> non voglio dire cavolate e perciò ricontrollo ogni volta, scusate
<glasgo> ok, provo
<glasgo> glasgo@glasgo-UBU:~/Documenti/JSymphonic_v030.jar$ java -jar JSymphonic_v030.jar19-gen-2012 12.03.07 org.danizmax.jsymphonic.gui.SettingsHandler <init> AVVERTENZA: File JSymphonic.xml does not exist!, Creating new default config file
<glpiana> andato
<glasgo> e mi ha aperto una finestra in alto a sinistra
<glpiana> glasgo, quello è il programma, che però non essendo nei repository di ubuntu è off topic su questo canale. sul sito c'è la documentazione
<glasgo> che credo sia JSymphonic, visto che mi chiede la versione del prodotto
<glasgo> ah ok, scusa, ma pur leggendo il wiki non avevo capito di essere offtopic
<glpiana> glasgo, e certo che è quello, lo hai avviato col comando di prima
<glasgo> si, infatti
<glasgo> ok, quindi qui è solo per programmi presenti nei repository
<glpiana> glasgo, sì. e il supporto che ti ho dato finora era per avviare il file jar :) puoi passare su #ubuntu-it-chat eventualemente per il rpogramma in questione
<glasgo> ok, grazie
<glasgo> scusa il disturbo. passo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glasgo> buno proseguimento a tutti
<glpiana> :)
<francesc1> salve qualche anima pia che mi faccia capire come stanno le cose... ho un notebook con scheda video ati x1200 che con il vecchio ubuntu 9.10 funziona benissimo ma che con ubuntu 11.04 va un pochino a scatti sia con effetti abilitati che senza. Sareste così gentili da spiegarmi cosa posso fare per migliorare la situazione?
<francesc1> inoltre con ubbuntu 11.04 noto un rallentamento generale, ho 1gb di ram, credo siano sufficienti
<jester-> francesc1: prova la live della 11.10
<francesc1> jester-, provata va peggio della 11.04
<francesc1> jester-, ho letto sulla documentazione che i driver proprietari per la mia scheda video erano supportati sino a ubuntu 9.10, dopodichè vengono utilizzati gli open che leggevo sempre nella guida per alcune schede video sono più lenti. Ho la sensazione che si tratta proprio della scheda x100
<francesc1> x1200
<francesc1> jester- come faccio a sapere che driver carica in questo momento?
<jester-> francesc1: se il gestore driver aggiuntivi non vede nessun driver va bene l'open radeon, lsmod | grep radeon per vedere se è caricato
<francesc1> jester- ora su ubuntu 9.10 riporta 4 diciture con radeon
<francesc1> jester-è il proprietario o l'open?
<jester-> francesc1: dalla 9.04 è cambiata la gestione sviluppo ati driver
<jester-> francesc1: non ci sono piu proprietari ati in ubuntu, salvo qualche raro caso
<francesc1> jester- noo esistendo più i repo per la 9.10 immagino siano open giusto?
<jester-> ati se ne frega e ha passato le specifiche alla comunità
<jester-> francesc1: per logica la 11.10 dovrebbe avere un supporto migliore
<francesc1> jester- non mi spiego perchè con ubuntu 9.10 anche con gli effetti attivi è tutto più fluido, invece con la 11.04 e tutto rallentato e molte volte a scatti, anche i video su youtube
<jester-> francesc1: hai installato a nuovo?
<francesc1> jester- si
<jester-> francesc1: provare una live della 11.10 non costa niente
<francesc1> jester- ti ripeto ho già provato la live, l'ho anche installata, con unity è molto lenta e va a scatti
<francesc1> ho provato la 11.10 ma per ora preferisco la 11.04 per gnome
<jester-> francesc1: se non segnale un driver aggiuntivo non c'è alternativa, quindi il tuo hw è meno adatto alla 11 e rotti che alla 9,10
<jester-> francesc1: installando gnome-session-fallback hai lo stresso gnome classico, piu o meno
<francesc1> jester- capito... una domanda improbabile: c'è modo di reperire i repo per la 9.10 su qualche altro server?
<jester-> francesc1: a quale pro
<francesc1> jester- di rimanere con la 9.10
<jester-> francesc1: cioè?
<jester-> vorresti usare i repo della 9.10 con la 11.04?
<francesc1> no
<jester-> francesc1: non capisco la domanda
<francesc1> jester- intendo siccome ho installato la 9.10 da zero, non avendo nemmeno un aggiornamento, non riesco a installare nemmeno il flashplayer, chiedevo se su altri server che non siano quelli di ubuntu si possano ancora trovare i repository per la 9.10
<francesc1> naturalmente so che non sono più aggiornati
<neramarea> 'giorno. dopo un update/upgrade dato ieri sera, mi è sparito unity. ho gia provato coi vari reinstall, eliminando le dir compiz, ecc., ma il problema persiste. qualcuno mi aiuta?
<jester-> francesc1: cambia il server da sorgenti software
<jester-> francesc1: abilita i backports e i partenrs
<jester-> neramarea: è sparito in che senso
<francesc1> jester- fatto se cerco di installare i restricted extras mi dice che canonica non supporta questo pacchetto per la mia versione
<francesc1> canonical
<jester-> francesc1: dal 30 aprile 2011 non è piu supprtata
<jester-> supportata*
<Serpico> salve
<crazyduck> ho fatto un casino ho  tolto  unity e adesso ho  solo il wall come posso fare  ?
<glpiana> crazyduck, l'hai tolto nel senso che l'hai disinstallato?
<glpiana> crazyduck, volevi avere una versione tipo gnome?
<crazyduck> glpiana: volevo togliere solo  unity
<crazyduck> lo rimosso  dalle impostazioni  non l'ho disistallato
<glpiana> crazyduck, ah, da compizconfig hai disabilitato il plugin
<crazyduck> yes
<glpiana> crazyduck, niente panico. dimmi che cosa vuoi usare come interfaccia
<crazyduck> quella normale con l'agiunta di  docky
<glpiana> perchè o lo riabilitiamo resettando compiz oppure dobbiamo installare gnome fallback
<crazyduck> glpiana: il panello in alto  con  impostazioni poregrammi  ecc ...
<glpiana> crazyduck, ok, allora, adesso sei dal pc in questione o da altro sistema?
<crazyduck> altro sistema
<crazyduck> ma è di fianco a me
<glpiana> crazyduck, e il pc in questione è acceso?
<crazyduck> yes
<crazyduck> glpiana: yes
<glpiana> crazyduck, la versione è oneiric?
<crazyduck> terminale
<crazyduck> 11.10
<glpiana> oki, scrivi: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<crazyduck> glpiana: eseguito avanzamanto tramite lan
<glpiana> crazyduck, quando termina l'installazione dimmelo che procediamo
<crazyduck> glpiana: gia terminata e non ho il  terminale nella docky
<oscar80> ciao
<crazyduck> gl aspe lo metto
<glpiana> crazyduck, ctrl+alt+f1 e passi alla console. fai il login testuale
<glpiana> crazyduck, ci siamo?
<crazyduck> glpiana: tel rivo
<glpiana> ok
<oscar80> o ubuntu 11.10; metto come applicazione predefinite; MUSICA  audacion e come VIDEO VLC però partono banshee e riproduttore filmati  come mai ?? dove sbaglio ??  grazie
<glpiana> oscar80, devi cliccare col destro su un file, cominciamo dall'audio, su un file mp3 (o il formato che hai) e scegli apri con altra applicazione
<glpiana> oscar80, quindi selezioni l'applicazione che vuoi e gli dici di ricordarsela
<oscar80> a ok grazie
<oscar80> idem per u filmato
<glpiana> oscar80, lo stesso fai poi con un file video
<glpiana> esatto
<crazyduck> glpiana: non mi fa fare il log in
<oscar80> grazie 1000 eseguo
<glpiana> crazyduck, spiega: appare login?
<crazyduck> glpiana: si mi da la scritta nomeutente macchina :login
<glpiana> crazyduck, e ci metti il tuo nome utente e premi invio
<glpiana> quindi ti chiede la password
<crazyduck> glpiana: che tonto scusa
<crazyduck> glpiana: ok sta scaricando
<glpiana> crazyduck, dimmi quando termina
<crazyduck> glpiana: terminato
<glpiana> crazyduck, ora scrivi: ps aux | grep lightdm           e dimmi se stai usando lightdm
<crazyduck> glpiana: cosa sarebbe cosi ti dico  se lo uso
<glpiana> è il login manager, devo capire se hai lightdm o gdm per fartelo riavviare
<crazyduck> glpiana: dato che non ho modo  di fare il pastebin mi puoi dare una traccia di quello che ti occorre per determinare ....
<glpiana> crazyduck, una roba così: root       970  0.0  0.1 189864  4216 ?        Ssl  Jan18   0:00 lightdm
<oscar80> glpiana,  grazie fatto
<glpiana> oscar80, :)
<crazyduck> glpiana: yes
<glpiana> crazyduck, scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<crazyduck> glpiana: sei un dio
<skricciolo1981> :-D
<glpiana> lol
<skricciolo1981> grande gl
<crazyduck> glpiana: pero' adesso ho un problema con i panello
<alecv> buonasera
<alecv> i permessi 777
<alecv> o 775
<alecv> cosa vogliono dire?
<alecv> io ho r rw
<glpiana> crazyduck, beh anzitutto dimmi se ti ha fatto fare il login o se è entrato direttamente
<filo1234> !permerssi | alecv
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'permerssi'
<glpiana> !permessi | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<filo1234> ecco
<alecv> quindi 777 tradotto in lettere è rwrwrw
<alecv> giusto?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> rwxrwxrwx
<glpiana> lettura, scrittura ed esecuzione come c'è scritto nel link che ti è stato indicato
<alecv> ahh
<alecv> siisi rwx rwx rwx era scritto in piccolo e nn vedevo la x
<nicotano> salve
<crazyduck> q1ualcuno sa in quale cartella si trova il  gestore compiz
<glpiana> crazyduck, la configurazione intendi?
<crazyduck> si
<crazyduck> glpiana: si
<glpiana> crazyduck, in .compiz-1 oppure in .gconf/apps/compizconfig-1
<crazyduck> glCON IL  SUDO DAVANTI
<crazyduck> glpiana: con il sudo davanti
<glpiana> crazyduck, col sudo davanti? davanti a cosa? mica ti ho dato un comando
<crazyduck> ops
<crazyduck> glpiana: in entrambi i casi mi da comando  non trovato
<glpiana> crazyduck, ma che comando?
<glpiana> crazyduck, senti, se spieghi quel che vuoi fare magari ci intendiamo
<crazyduck> glpiana: allora vorrei  ripsristinare ubuntu  come interfaccia grafica alla stato iniziale.. poi  togliere la barra laterale
<glpiana> crazyduck, fermo, se non vuoi unity, fregatene delle impostazioni attuali di compiz, fai logut e al login scegli gnome session fallback
<crazyduck> glpiana:ok
<crazyduck> glpiana: al log in ho  cairo dock con o senza effetti, gnome classic,  recovery console,  ubunto  ,ubuntu2d ,userdefined session ma il  fallback  non  cè
<glpiana> cragnome classic
<glpiana> crazyduck, gnome classic
<crazyduck> glpiana: ok
<crazyduck> glpiana: ok grazie
<alexio> ciao, ho installato Backtrack 5 R1...facendo qualche casino...non riesco trovarlo, cioè la spartizione sul disco c'è, la vede ma come linux 10.04 ????
<OverMe> alexio, questo è il canale dedicato ad ubuntu
<alexio> si lo so, infatti siccome ho ubuntu....
<alexio> c'è anche del backtrack???
<damiano> domanda
<damiano> esiste ancora gnome2 in qualche repository sperduto?
<OverMe> damiano, sicuramente ma non tra quelli ufficiali
<damiano> ho letto che sarà supportato da red-hat fino al 2021
 * damiano dà un sospiro di sollievo
<alexio> c'è un modo di capire i contenuti di una partizione del HD ?
<Holden> alexio, in che senso "i contenuti"?
<OverMe> la monti e vedi che c'è dentro
<alexio> siccome ho affiancato due sistemi operativi facendo casino, prima di cancellare la partizione vorrei essere sicuro che ci sta dentro
<paolo11> sale a tutti
<paolo11> ce qualcuno attivo
<enzotib> !nesuno | paolo11
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nesuno'
<enzotib> !nessuno | paolo11
<ubot-it> paolo11: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<enzotib> paolo11: no pvt, please
<paolo11> ok thanks anyway
<paolo11> lol
<enzotib> paolo11: puoi chiedere qui, nel canale
<paolo11> scusate perche fireofx non è in italiano
<paolo11> ?
<paolo11> 9.0.1
<Holden> paolo11, installa firefox-locale-it
<Holden> e poi da 'strumenti->componenti aggiuntivi' controlla 'lingue'
<paolo11> non ce su synaptic
<paolo11> locale-it
<Holden> paolo11, chiudi synaptic. dal terminale lancia:   sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-it
<paolo11> ok aspetta ho scaricato firefox dal sito ufficiale
<paolo11> lo scompattato
<paolo11> ho la cartella firefox adesso nella mio desktop o  scrivania
<paolo11> posso fare sudo cp -r firefox/ /opt/firefox
<paolo11> sudo mv /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox-old
<paolo11> sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<paolo11> killall firefox-bin
<FloodBotIt1> paolo11: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Holden> paolo11, ah, no. qui non si da supporto per software non preso dai repo ufficiale
<paolo11> scusa ma nn dovrebbe avere una cartella ./configure
<Holden> !chat | paolo11
<ubot-it> paolo11: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolo11> holden puoi venire in ubuntu-it-chat?
<Holden> paolo11, ci sono già
<kimal73> ragazzi mi serve sapere il comando da dare per leggere che tipo di processore ho. comando da terminale
<enzotib> kimal73: sudo lshw -short -class processor 2>&-
<Holden> kimal73, lscpu
<kimal73> grazie
<Holden> kimal73, anche cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Holden> kimal73, a questo punto le sai tutte
<kimal73> Holden: questo processore è migliore di quello dell'acer? AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 630?
<kimal73> è il processore del mio fisso
<Holden> kimal73, qui siamo OT, ma si, ha una freq più alta e in generale dovrebbe andare meglio. ma quello ha la scheda video integrata
<kimal73> giusto
<giacomo> slave
<damiano> slave a te buon giacomo
<giacomo> dubbio
<damiano> haime
<giacomo> :)
<giacomo> http://pastebin.com/z7BCurK7
<giacomo> perchè?
<enzotib> chissà
<damiano> giacomo:
<damiano> hai fatto il bambino cattivo con aircrack-ng
<damiano> confessa
<damiano> :O
<damiano> eheh
<giacomo> no assolutamentye
<damiano> a me capitavono robe simili per quello
<damiano> non sò
<giacomo> è un interfaccia di rete su un fisso,che non prende,mendtre con wonzoz qualcosa la fa
<enzotib> giacomo: ma se è up, perché la vuoi mettere down?
<giacomo> non capisco perchè non la faccia mettere in up,quando è in down
<oscar80> ciao
<oscar80> ubuntu 11.10-  grafica gnome, come togliere le icone o link che ho messo sulla barra ??
<vitttox> salve a tutti
<paolo11> come si creare un collegamento al menu di avvio di un programma
<paolo11> ?
<vitttox> sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu....chi mi da una mano?
<]Oscar> da ubuntu 11.04 in poi non riesco piu' a collegare una tastiera bluetooth da cli.
<vitttox> anche a me dà problemi con il bluetooh
<damiano> jester-: che ne dici di mettere in topic Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sà risponderà
<]Oscar> provo con bluez-simple-agent ma va sempre in errore con un dbus.error.noreply dopo aver digitato il pin
<damiano> paolo11: i programmi eseguibili risiedono nella cartella /usr/bin di solito
<]Oscar> vitttox: da gnoe, in grafica, e' un attimo.... ma da cli mi sembra impossibile... non lo so. prima tra hciconfig e hidd --serac andava... mi ero fatto i miei scriptini...
<paolo11> questo lo so
<]Oscar> ora non riesco a trovare modo e maniera... :(
<vitttox> ma nelle precedenti versioni c'era anche la barra in alto con  "applicazioni sistema ..." e tutto il resto! nella nuova versione che fine ha fatto?
<paolo11> damiano
<damiano> vitttox: sono tempi buii per i desktop linux
<vitttox> damiano: e lo sooo...quindi conviene installare una versione precedente? specie per me che sono nuovo? e non so bene usare alcune cose?
<paolo11> allora dovrei installare firefox 9.0.1 vieni in ubuntu-it-chat
<paolo11> damiano
<damiano> vitttox: prova a cercare su google come installare gnome3.. c'è a chi piace, io lo detesto
<damiano> a tempo debito mi installero sulla mia ubuntu gnome2 e saprò dirvi come fare
<damiano> paolo11: cerca su google "ubuntu firefox ppa" la spiegano tutto
<damiano> hai accesso anche alle versioni sperimentali di firefox: beta, aurora, nightly
<vitttox> quali vantaggi ci sarebbero? io cmq parlavo di tipo ubuntu magari la 10 o la 9
<damiano> !lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
<damiano> vitttox: guarda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS . La 10.04 dovrebbe fare al caso tuo
<mlucia> ciaoa  tutti sto cercando di installare osd-lyrics senza successo
<damiano> io preferisco usare l'ultima comunque.. il software ha fatto notevoli passi avanti
<vitttox> be cmq non funziona il bluetooth e sembra essere un problema comune...e inoltre nemmeno tucan per scaricare funziona.... e ripeto quella barretta in alto a sinistra dove posso accedere a tutte le applicazioni è sparita
<damiano> ;(
<vitttox> grazie cmq! gentilissimo damiano!
<damiano> ^_^
<Mauy> domandina voglio provare mint al posto di ubuntu per avere tutte le impostazioni basta che mi copio prima di formattare la cartella /home poi formatto metto mint reinstallo i programmi che avevo su ubuntu e incollo la home che ho salvato da ubuntu cosi ho tutto come prima giusto?
<damiano> Mauy: non è detto che tutte le impostazioni dei programmi siano li
<Mauy> tipo
<fabbio84> qualcuno ha kubuntu una vvidia 8400m gs e l'audio che attraverso l'hdmi nn funziona?
<Mauy> damiano: che programmi potrebbero non avere le impostazioni nella home?
<damiano> Mauy: puoi farti un idea di quali HANNO le impostazioni nella home
<damiano> Mauy: visualizza le cartelle nascoste
<damiano> cioè quelle che iniziano con .
<damiano> e vedi
<Mauy> si ok fatto e mi sembra ci sia tutto
<damiano> bon
<Mauy> anche perchè non ho molti programmi principalmente mi interessano le impostaziono di tunderbird e firefox
<neramarea> 'sera. vi risulta possibile cambiare il tema della dash, in unity? vorrey solo che i tre pulsanti chiudi/minimizza/massimizza avessero altri colori...
<neramarea> 'sera. vi risulta possibile cambiare il tema della dash, in unity? vorrey solo che i tre pulsanti chiudi/minimizza/massimizza avessero altri colori...
<KurtFTS> ciao a tutti.
<KurtFTS> qualcuno sa darmi una mano? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,499855.0.html
<damiano> torvalds la pensa come me
<damiano> ha definito gnome3 come "unholy mess"
<bobbybong> KurtFTS, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter io avevo risolto così tra due pc
<KurtFTS> avevo letto qualcosa in proposito
<KurtFTS> il fatto è che sono un niubbo in materia. dopo averlo installato cosa dovrei fare?
<bobbybong> leggi il wiki
<bobbybong> e fai come dice li
<bobbybong> basta installi firestarter e lo configuri
<KurtFTS> provo
<KurtFTS> per adesso grazie, bobbybong
<bobbybong> :)
<xanscale> come entro in modalita grafica sicura durante l'install di ubuntu?
<attempt> xanscale shift all'avvio. con il kernel recovery la hai . poi mi pare fosse f6 per avviare in nomodeset
<xanscale> attempt http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/85844200.jpg/
<starcrash> ciao
<skricciolo1981> scusate che bisogna fare quando un app dal software center dice sempre reinstalla??e infatti non la trovo da nessuna parte...
<attempt> che devi installare?
<attempt> skricciolo1981 cosa devi installare?
<skricciolo1981> virtual box 4.1
<skricciolo1981> io cio 3.9
<attempt> 3.9 messa come?
<skricciolo1981> cioe? che intendi?
<skricciolo1981> scusa l ignoranza
<attempt> da software center o l'hai presa dal sito oracle?
<skricciolo1981> la 3.9 dai repo
<skricciolo1981> la 4.1 da oracle
<leone> buonasera, qualcuno si intende di Aircrack-ng?
<skricciolo1981> e l ho fatta aprire con il center
<attempt> quindi hai un pacchetto .deb da installare giusto?
<skricciolo1981> si e lo dovrebbe aver installato ma non la trovo
<attempt> forse vuole che prima disinstalli la versione vecchia
<skricciolo1981> nè mi dice il center dove sta come fa sempre
<attempt> e controlla aprendo vbox di che versione e'.
<skricciolo1981> gia fatto
<skricciolo1981> aspe
<leone> Non capisco perchè con aireplay mi esce sempre questa scritta: 18:19:47  Waiting for beacon frame (BSSID: F0:7D:68:FB:59:31) on channel -1 18:19:47  mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
<skricciolo1981> niente il center ora mi da che la 3.2 non è installata
<attempt> l'access point manda il segnale su una frequenza diversa da quella che controlli o usi tu o ha impostato tu.
<attempt> da terminale da anche sudo apt-get purge --remove virtualbox per sicurezza
<skricciolo1981> e non è che rimuovo la 4.1?
<leone> bravo, il problema è che mi dice "fixed channel mon0: -1" e io invece ho bisogno che sa impostato su ch 6. Ma come si fa ?????
<attempt> la 4.1 ti risulta installata?
<skricciolo1981> no
<attempt> e allora come fai a togliere qualcosa che non hai installato.
<attempt> hai delle macchine gia' impostate?
<skricciolo1981> :-D a ok
<skricciolo1981> se do da xterm virtualbox?
<attempt> fatti una copia del file di configurazione di vbox o delle macchine se le hai.
<attempt> poi togli tutto , pulisci e rimetti quello nuovo.
<filo1234> leone: scusa ma non diamo supporto per certi tipi di programmi
<filo1234> leggi i manuali
<leone> a capirli!! Sono tutti in inglese!!
<skricciolo1981> attempt: infatti si apre ma da sterrore  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/810079/
<attempt> google translate
<filo1234> leone: ci sono guide su google
<skricciolo1981> attempt: e non è la vecchia...è differente
<leone> si grazie lo conosco, ma non è così facile trovare una risposta ad un problema specifico.... CApite che è molto più semplice il IRC
<filo1234> leone: e comunque il canale devi impostarlo da airmon-ng
<filo1234> leone: si ma qui non supportiamo certe cose
<leone> ho provato con airmon, ma che comando do per far caricare il monitor mode sul canale che mi serve?
<filo1234> leone: .....
<filo1234> man airmon-ng
<leone> ok
<attempt> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup      skricciolo1981   ma prima controlla nei repo se hai installato gli headers per il tuo kernel. kernel-headers
<filo1234> start <interface> [channel]
<skricciolo1981> attempt: cioe nel center?
<attempt> si cerca kernel-headers e vedi se sono installati quelli con numero uguale al tuo kernel
<attempt> che poi non mi pare ubuntu
<skricciolo1981> è wubi
<skricciolo1981> attempt: 2.6.35-1031.63 (linux-libc-dev)
<attempt> dai il comando
<skricciolo1981> nattnot found
<skricciolo1981> attempt: not found
<attempt> avevi dato il purge remove di prima?
<skricciolo1981> no
<skricciolo1981> aspe
<skricciolo1981> scusa
<attempt> meglio togliere tutto e reinstallare. ti ha mai funzionato vbox in wubi?
<skricciolo1981> è la prima volta sinceramente
<skricciolo1981> volevo provare android
<skricciolo1981> reinstallo vb?
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: scusa ma che versione di ubuntu hai?
<skricciolo1981> fatto purge
<skricciolo1981> 10.10
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: rimuovi virtualbox dei repo e installa quella di oracle
<filo1234> metti il repo
<skricciolo1981> si gia fatto
<skricciolo1981> ma quella di oracle cia lucchetto
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: hai disinstallato la vecchia?
<skricciolo1981> il file di oracle lo vedo con lucchetto
<skricciolo1981> fatto purge
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<skricciolo1981> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/810094/
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-qt
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: quella di oracle non l'hai installata comunque
<skricciolo1981> comando non trovato
<filo1234> scrivi bene
<skricciolo1981> ah ok fatto
<skricciolo1981> (avevo icollato pure skrikk):-D
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: aggiungi questa riga in fondo al file
<filo1234> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick contrib non-free
<skricciolo1981> il file che mi ha aperto con gedit?
<filo1234> si
<skricciolo1981> non lo incolla
<skricciolo1981> devo fa a mano
<skricciolo1981> azz
<filo1234> guada se lo incolla da qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/810103/
<skricciolo1981> filo1234: cmq il tuo comando mi da st errore   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/810106/
<filo1234> non è un errore è un warning ed è giusto che lo dia
<skricciolo1981> pero il file lo apre ed ho aggiunto
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> chiudilo
<filo1234> ora dai questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/810099/
<skricciolo1981> me stai facendo aggiunge repo in modo che lo vedo nel center?
<filo1234> si e che ti dia gli aggiornamenti
<skricciolo1981> fatto
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: sudo apt-get update
<skricciolo1981> update?
<skricciolo1981> appunto
<skricciolo1981> upgrade?
<skricciolo1981> an  no
<skricciolo1981> non è installato
<filo1234> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.1
<skricciolo1981> cmq da prob l update
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: vedere
<skricciolo1981> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/810111/
<skricciolo1981> doppia risorsa
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: eh appunto apri il file e cancellane uno!
<skricciolo1981> io non lo vedo
<skricciolo1981> ci dovrebbero essere due stringhe uguali?
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: sono i partner se non ho letto male guarda in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ anche
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: o controlla da synaptic che magari lo vedi meglio
<skricciolo1981> cioe?
<filo1234> gestore aggiornamenti
<skricciolo1981> /etc/apt/source.list.d è una directory
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: dentro quella dir ci dovrebbero essere dei file, quelli devi guardare
<skricciolo1981> non li apre gedit mi da sterrore
<skricciolo1981>  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  queso è il comando?
<filo1234> madu
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<skricciolo1981> :-D
<filo1234> ls
<filo1234> e vedi cosa c'è
<skricciolo1981> ah oki
<skricciolo1981> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/810127/
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: certo che hai un bel casino in quella distro eh
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<filo1234> fai vedere va
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/maverick-partner.list
<skricciolo1981> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/810131/
<skricciolo1981> filo1234:  porta pazienza per carita:'(
<skricciolo1981> filo1234:  so de coccio e niubbone
<skricciolo1981> filo1234:  ma ubu maffascina troppo non demordo
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/maverick-partner.list*
<skricciolo1981> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/810134/
<skricciolo1981> sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/maverick-partner.list* fatto
<filo1234> sudo apt-get update
<skricciolo1981> azzzz mo è andato
<filo1234> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.1
<skricciolo1981> quale hai rimosso di risorsa?
<filo1234> quella doppia -.-
<skricciolo1981> eh si ahhahaha
<skricciolo1981> qual era?
<skricciolo1981> sudo rm?
<filo1234> Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ maverick/partner
<filo1234> era sia in sources.list.d che in sources.list
<filo1234> sta installando vbox?
<skricciolo1981> sisi
<skricciolo1981> e scusa come l hai rimossa con rm?
<filo1234> ho rimosso direttamente il file che stava in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<filo1234> si
<skricciolo1981> ah ok
<skricciolo1981> diciamo che ho capito...
<skricciolo1981> fatto
<filo1234> prova ad avviarlo
<skricciolo1981> pero tra accessori non ce
<filo1234> accessori?
<filo1234> o.0
<skricciolo1981> quella vecchia stava in accessori
<filo1234> dovrebbe essere nel menu strumenti di sistema
<filo1234> non ricordo adesso precisamente, ma comunque da terminale  virtualbox
<skricciolo1981> nono trovata
<filo1234> ok
<skricciolo1981> e com è ce ancora la macchina che stavco provando(anche se non ce so riuscito) ha solo aggiornato?
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: ?
<filo1234> mica le hai rimosse scusa
<skricciolo1981> cmq il center dice che non è installata
<filo1234> il center è ubriaco
<skricciolo1981> ah
<skricciolo1981> oki
<skricciolo1981> ahhahaha
<skricciolo1981> lol
<FloodBotIt1> skricciolo1981: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<skricciolo1981> sorry
<skricciolo1981> niente non va
<filo1234> non va cosa?
<skricciolo1981> (la macchina)vb va
<filo1234> skricciolo1981: ah ok allora sono cose tue ihihhiih
<skricciolo1981> :-D
<ale_> ciao a tutti
<ale_> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<ale_> c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare perfavore?
<ale_> hi
<ale_> ther's someone that can help me?
<cristian_c> !english | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<skricciolo1981> ale_:  chiedi in italiano
<ale_> ragazzi...
<ale_> qualcuno mi può aiutare con la cronologia??
<ale_> in pratica: devo formattare il windows 7 e non ci posso più entrare perchè bloccato
<ale_> attraverso ubuntu posso navigare dentro le cartelle della partizione di windows e poter prendere e copiare anche i file
<ale_> il mio scopo è quello di copiare i bookmarks (cronogia dei preferiti) sia di firefox che quelli di crome e portarli qui sull'ubuntu
<fleurtherock> ciao l'eepc di mia sorella si è fulminato
<fleurtherock> è un asus, quelli piccini bianchi
<fleurtherock> che andavano in voga qualche anno fa
<ale_> fin ora sono arrivato a queste due destinazioni :
<fleurtherock> al posto dell'ha mi dicono che ha una scedian interna,
<ale_> per firefox --> C:\Documents and Settings\NomeUtente\Dati applicazioni\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nomecartella.default\bookmarkbackups
<fleurtherock> posso inserire una scheda SD, rendendola bootable posso reinstallare il sistema operativo?
<ale_> per come --> C:\Documents and Settings\user\Impostazioni locali\Dati applicazioni\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default
<ale_> fleurt....ti aiuto io
<fleurtherock> a parte che non l'ho in mano perchè è finito in assistenza e l'hanno dato per morto
<fleurtherock> e dovrei installarci xp
<ale_> dopodichè non riesco a continuare...non riesco a prelevare i bookmarks
<ale_> fleur...rispondimi in PVP
<fleurtherock> ok
<ale_> ciao..c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi??
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-20
<kajino> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sarvagata> non riesco a svuotare il cestino della posta, mi dice che la cartella e il indice non coincidono... qualcuno sa cme risolvere?
<BetaBrain> buon giorno a tutti ( good morning to all )
<glpiana> ola
<skricciolo1981> r'rno canale
<skricciolo1981> 'rno canale
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Nippon> salve a tutti, spero he qualcuno sia presente
<Nippon> vorrei chiedervi una aiuto. Ho convertito delle foto con il terminale e poi ridimensionate. Dureante il ridimensionamento le foto sono state rinominate e sul nome non riportano il .jpg, quando li vao a visualizzare su windows non me li riconosce come foto. L'unico modo per farle riconoscere da windows devo (ad uno a uno) rinominarle aggiungendo l'estensione. jpeg
<Nippon> c'è un modo evitare che i file ridimensionati perdono l'estensione.jpg, posso rinominarle tutte in una volta facendo apparire l'estensione .jpg? grazie
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<skricciolo1981> mpre con me !!!
<jester-> Nippon: che estensione hanno dopo il ridimensionamento
<Nippon> sempre .jpg
<Nippon> sul nome del file non c'è scrito .jpg
<Nippon> solo il nome, per es: IMAGE-1
<jester-> Nippon: Nippon hanno nome comune
<Nippon> no, sono sequenziali: IMAGE-0, IMAGE-1, IMAGE-2, IMAGE-3....
<Nippon> c'è un modo per fare riapparire il .jpg sul nome di queste foto, da premettere che sono circa 200 e dovrei farle tutte in una volta magari tramite terminale. Grazie
<Nippon> risolto con Bulk rename. Grazie
<Mez> Hi, apologies for not speaking in italian, but does anyone here know of any decent dedicated server providers in italy (that provide dedicated servers running ubuntu, and are physically located in italy)
<Devidino> Mez:  so what?
<Mez> Devidino: I'm not syre what you're asking?
<Devidino> Mex
<Devidino> pancro:
<Devidino> Mez: what do you mean when you say :  "but does anyone here know of any decent dedicated "..etc
<Devidino> ?
<Mez> Devidino: I need to find somewhere to rent a dedicated server from.
<Mez> Physically in italy.
<jester-> Mez: free?
<Mez> jester, no not free.
<Mez> jester.  But preferably not highly expensive either!
<jester-> Mez: for hosting?
<Mez> We currently pay ~€80 p/m for our servers in other countries.
<Mez> jester-: it needs to be a dedicated server.
<Mez> jester-: yes, it is for hosting, but it's for hosting one of our e-commerce sites.
<Devidino> jester-:  mm consiglierei di spostarli in #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Mez: one of the most popular http://www.aruba.it/?id_link=5049e8c512588781f3eed5935d7e4103
<Devidino> Mez: login to #ubuntu-it-chat for this discussion ..
<Mez> Ah, Ubuntu IRC doesn't change wherever you are.
<oscar80> ciao
<oscar80> ho ubuntu 11.10, che tipo di browers mi consigliate visto che possiedo un pc datato: Pentium 4  1500 Mhz  1 gh ram, Firefox è molto pesante, per l'apertura pagina occorrono circa 10/15 sec.
<jester-> oscar80: chrome, opera, epiphany
<oscar80> sono leggeri ?
<oscar80> gia ubuntu 11.10 è pesante
<jester-> oscar80: in teoria p iu leggeri di ff. provali
<skricciolo1981> opera è un razzo ma senza flash
<jester-> opera usa i plugin di ff
<jester-> li suca sa li
<skricciolo1981> ok
<jester-> cosi come gogol cromo
<skricciolo1981> infatti a me ff va na spada
<skricciolo1981> ùmentre crome me risulta lento
<jester-> ff9 sembra piu spedito
<oscar80> io ho fireox 9
<jester-> dopo la prima apertura
<oscar80> però per il mio pc è pesante
<jester-> nei repo è aggiornato a 9.0.1
<oscar80> si
<oscar80> però epiphany non mi sembra che abbia il traduttore pagine
<jester-> leggerezza significa meno roba
<oscar80> per opera cè una procedura di installazione per ubuntu 11.10 ??
<jester-> oscar80: scarichi il deb dal sito
<jester-> lo clicchi e lo installi
<oscar80> ok grazie
<skricciolo1981> ma poi non vedi i video su face se ti interessano ovviamente...
<jester-> oscar80: per cromo sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<oscar80> ok installo cromo
<jester-> oscar80: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<oscar80> per chromo
<skricciolo1981> no per opera mi sa
<jester-> oscar80: è il flash
<jester-> va su tutti
<oscar80> ok
<skricciolo1981> ma poi opera  non è piu cosi veloce o mi sbaglio?
<jester-> non la uso da un po
<skricciolo1981> ok
<skricciolo1981> io la uso sul cell  schizza che è una meraviglia
<skricciolo1981> ma non si puo aggiungere il flaashplugin pero
<paolo1> salve
<filo1234> !rootirc | paolo1
<ubot-it> paolo1: Non è tecnicamente un nostro problema, ma usare root per chattare su irc è una Idea Pessima. In effetti, fare qualsiasi cosa come root quando root non è necessario non è una buona pratica, specialmente con software che si connette a Internet.
<paolo1> filo
<filo1234> si dimmi
<paolo1> no niente ho visto che l fbi ha chiuso megaupload
<paolo1> allora dovrebbero chiuderli tutti i file hosting
<paolo1> cazzo stavo guardando una serie televisiva che c'era solo su megaupload
<filo1234> paolo1: stai sbagliando canale
<paolo1> lol
<paolo1> ascota ma i file che si trovano in /usr/share/application
<paolo1> .desktop
<alecv> salve
<oscar80> ciao
<oscar80> ubuntu 11.10: come si installa una stampante non è USB
<oscar80> trovato grazie
<Linx79> ciao
<Linx79> a tutti
<Linx79> ragazzi
<Linx79> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare
<bobbybong> !qualcuno | Linx79
<ubot-it> Linx79: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Linx79> devo rimuovere i driver di un antennina wirless usb
<Linx79> e installarle un altro tipo
<Linx79> di driver
<Linx79> per un altra antennina
<bobbybong> basta che metti l'altra antenna
<bobbybong> e avvii co quella
<Linx79> si ma installare un altro driver
<Linx79> non mi da problemi?
<bobbybong> no
<Linx79> mm
<bobbybong> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<Linx79> grazie
<Linx79> :-D
<Linx79> make[1]: uscita dalla directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic"
<Linx79> make: *** [LINUX] Errore 2
<Linx79> questo problema è quello che mi da installando l'altra
<bobbybong> ma deve compilarlo sicuro ? hai letto il wiki? Linx79
<Linx79> il driver
<Linx79> ke io ho
<Linx79> ha il cd d'installazione
<Linx79> e dentro c'è la cartella
<Linx79> driver linux
<bobbybong> Linx79, leggi il wiki linux non è windows
<Linx79> stavo provando compat
<Linx79> si lo sai da quando
<Linx79> lo capito
<Linx79> che linux
<Linx79> non è windows
<FloodBotIt1> Linx79: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Linx79> ti sto dicendo
<bobbybong> non hai letto il wiki
<Linx79> che dentro il cd ci sono i driver di linux
<bobbybong> comunque
<Linx79> cmq ora lo leggo meglio
<Linx79> magari!
<nicotano> salve
<Francesco777> buonasera a tutti
<Francesco777> ho una stampante epson stylus sx110. il problema è che lo stato è sempre su Interrotta - Unplugged or turned off e non riesco a stampare nulla
<Francesco777> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> |stampanti
<bobbybong> !stampanti
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<Francesco777> ma ha funzionato sino a ieri...
<Guest52225> ciao a tutti, ho un problema, uso ubuntu 11.10 e non riesco a sentire i bassi.. sulla 11.04 andava tutto
<effex89> ciao a tutti, ho un problema, uso ubuntu 11.10 e non riesco a sentire i bassi.. sulla 11.04 andava tutto, nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<the-indios> salve a tutti
<federico_> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa xche non sento i bassi? uso ubuntu 11.10
<the-indios> ho formattato l hard disk da windows e si e cancellato anche linux, ma mi e rimasto il bootloader grub come faccio a toglierlo
<the-indios> ?
<jester-> |mbr | the-indios
<jester-> !mbr | the-indios
<ubot-it> the-indios: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> the-indios: da cd live
<the-indios> jester-:  devo avviare da cd live e digitare !mbr più pipe?
<jester-> the-indios: devi leggere la guida che ti lincato il bot
<jester-> ti ha*
<the-indios> ah che sciocco è vero quel comando lo usate voi
<the-indios> xD
<the-indios> ma posso anche non usare il cd live? cioè mettere sul vecchio collegamento linux? perché dopo mi esce una shell
<jester-> the-indios: se hai formattato linux non c'è verso
<jester-> i file di avvi ostavano li
<jester-> avvio*
<jester-> the-indios: oppure spergrubcd  mi pare che ti recuperi mbr
<the-indios> ho capito... perché io provo ad entrare su linux carica e poi mi esce una shell a riga di comando
<the-indios> per linux intendo la voce sul grub
<jester-> the-indios: se linux non c'è piu mica se lo puo inventare
<jester-> e va in riga di comando dove non puoi fare nulla non essendoci piu linux
<the-indios> e a cosa serve quella riga di comando allora? solo a riavviare?
<federico_> niente, sto provando e riprovando ma nn sento i bassi... chi sa risolvere?
<jester-> the-indios: serve a partire con comandi manuali sempre che ci sia linux da dove si è installato il bootloader
<the-indios> jester-: capito :) grazie... purtroppo non ho molto tempo per mettermi a studiare linux, soprattutto perché ogni distro è diversa dalle altre
<jester-> the-indios: è il difetto di linux: 127 ditro in ordine sparso a inchiappettarli l'un l'altra
<nicotano> buonasera
<the-indios> eheh :) poi ubuntu in particolare ne fa tante di versioni, direi troppe per i miei gusti... sono un nostalgico di 10.04 con gnome :)
<Lando> Ciao!
<aquils> buonasera a tutti
<aquils> non mi parte più il caro vecchio ubuntu 11.10....chi mi puo aiutare a capire?
<aquilinux> a ri buonasera
<aquilinux> mi servirebbe supporto
<Holden> !chiedere | aquilinux
<ubot-it> aquilinux: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<aquilinux> grazie zio bot------non mi parte il sistema, come faccio a recuperarlo?
<Holden> aquilinux, sii più preciso, che errore ottieni? che hai fatto per ridurre così il sistema?
<aquilinux> non mi da nessun errore, mi rimane la schermata viola del boot e non si avvia
<aquilinux> cioè mi fa scegliere il kernel, prova ad avviarsi ma non si avvia
<aquilinux> di recente non ho installato nulla
<Holden> aquilinux, entra in grub e togli 'quiet splash' così vedi dove si ferma
<aquilinux> ok, sono nel grub, come faccio a togliere il 'quiet spash'?
<Holden> aquilinux, non ricordo bene, credo si prema 'c' o 'e' e poi si edita la riga di avvio
<Francesco777> ciao a tutti. ho una stampante multifunzione stylus sx110 .. riesco tranquillamente a scannerizzare ma la stampante non viene riconosciuta
<aquilinux> ok, premendo 'e' esce una schermata chiamata 'supporto minimale' con dei comandi gia inseriti
<Francesco777> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Francesco777> riesco a scannerizzare senza problemi ma la stampante non viene riconosciuta
<aquilinux> devo togliere la riga 'quiet splash vt.ha\ndoff=7 ?
<Holden> aquilinux, devi solo cancellare le parole quiet splash
<Holden> aquilinux, e premere invio
<aquilinux> ho cancellato 'quiet splash' ma mi rimane sempre e solo la schermata viola
<aquilinux> -_-"
<m4rzh4ll> ciaooo a tutti
<m4rzh4ll> ragazzi
<Holden> aquilinux, non puoi premere esc?
<Holden> aquilinux, o alt-f1?
<m4rzh4ll> problema con installazione driver rtl8188cus digitando make mi da quest'errore:
<m4rzh4ll> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.39.4'
<m4rzh4ll> make: *** [modules] Error 2
<Holden> m4rzh4ll, su questo canale non si da supporto per drivers compilati da sorgente
<Holden> !chat | m4rzh4ll
<ubot-it> m4rzh4ll: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> m4rzh4ll: installa il kernel 3.2 che funzano
<m4rzh4ll> dove li posso reperire
<m4rzh4ll> i kernel
<jester-> azz il 2.6
<m4rzh4ll> pvt
<jester-> m4rzh4ll: va minga ben il 3.2 per il tuo sistema, abilita i repo backport e installa i driver per la wifi
<jester-> m4rzh4ll: pvt non è gradito
<m4rzh4ll> potresti dirmi come si abilitano
<m4rzh4ll> visto che non lo mai fatto
<m4rzh4ll> saresti di grande aiuto
<m4rzh4ll> grazie
<jester-> m4 da amministrazione/driver aggintivi
<m4rzh4ll> ok
<m4rzh4ll> tieni conto ke io ho backtrack
<jester-> scusa amministrazione/sorgenti software
<jester-> m4rzh4ll: e che centriamo noi con bt
<m4rzh4ll> i comandi piu o meno
<m4rzh4ll> sono gli stessi
<m4rzh4ll> visto che si tratta
<m4rzh4ll> di una distro
<m4rzh4ll> basata su ubuntu
<FloodBotIt1> m4rzh4ll: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> m4rzh4ll: passa in chat che questo è canale per soli os ubuntu
<m4rzh4ll> va be cmq skusate e grazie
<jester-> !chat | m4rzh4ll
<ubot-it> m4rzh4ll: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> m4rzh4ll: comunque secondo me ti mancano gli headers del kernel
<alecv> buonasera
<alecv> l'installazione di open bravo mi ha toppato, con glpiana ho risistemato il programma dpgk, resettato il programma x autenticarsi, ma non abbiamo sistemato l'audio, dopo che l'installazione di openbravo non è andata a buonfine, ubuntu non vede la scheda audio
<alecv> nessuno mi può aiutare x la scheda audio? :D
<skricciolo1981> m
<oscar80> ciao
<oscar80> ubuntu 11.10, STAMPANTI come la inserisco ? entro in impostazioni sistema-stampanti ma vedo tutto grigio
<bobbybong> !stampanti | oscar80
<ubot-it> oscar80: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<oscar80> bobbybong,   ho ubuntu 11.10 grafica gnome dove si trova  Sistema → Amministrazione → Stampa.
<bobbybong> uso kde
<oscar80> ok grazie
<oscar80> ubuntu 11.10, STAMPANTI come la inserisco ? entro in impostazioni sistema-stampanti ma vedo tutto grigio
<alecv> hai installato i driver?
<oscar80> si
<oscar80> non apre la pagine dove dice aggiunti nuova stampante
<oscar80> impostazione sistema--stampanti
<m4rzh4ll> ciao ragazzi
<m4rzh4ll> volevo chiedere un consiglio
<m4rzh4ll> l'antenna alpha
<m4rzh4ll> è buona?
<m4rzh4ll> e sopratutto è compatibile con ubuntu e backtrack?
<tpaper> Nooo, cazzo, mi sono perso m4rzh4ll
<Rapture1781> ciao a tutti
<Rapture1781> ho un pc dell... mi hanno cambiato la scheda madre e da quando l'hanno fatto ubuntu 10.04 mi il controllo del disco ad ogni accensione...
<Rapture1781> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come mai?
<Rapture1781> controllo del disco e se levo la batteria del portatile mi si smemorizza l'ora del bios....
<damiano> uhm
<damiano> anche la mobo del portatile ha una sua pila (credo)
<Rapture1781> si lo so....
<ubuntu59> buona sera a tutti
<Rapture1781> ma dici che sia scarica la batteria tampone?
<Rapture1781> ma cosa centra con il controllo del disco ad ogni riavvio?!!?!
<Rapture1781> il disco comunque è in buono stato...
<ubuntu59> ho una domanda c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta (non sono pratico di chat...)
<damiano> ti hanno cambiato la mobo di un protatile? :S
<Rapture1781> sì, dell studio 1557
<damiano> wow
<Rapture1781> ubuntu59 chiedi!
<damiano> per il resto non sò dirti
<Rapture1781> damiano perché wow?
<ubuntu59> grazie rapture...allora cerco (se esiste) un modo su ubuntu di trasformare i file in pdf in flipbook
<damiano> non avevo mai sentito di una riparazione della mobo di un portatile
<filo1234> Rapture1781: riportalo all'assistenza perchè ti hanno fatto il pacco
<Rapture1781> sostituzione...
<Rapture1781> filo1234 pacco perché??
<Rapture1781> DELL ti manda il tecnico in casa
<filo1234> Rapture1781: perchè ovvio che ha problemi
<Rapture1781> il pc è in garanzia
<filo1234> Rapture1781: appunto
<Rapture1781> volevo capire se poteva essere la batteria tampone prima....
<filo1234> se poi dici che perde l'orario e la data....qualcosa che non va ha
<damiano> ubuntu59: flipbook è un formato di file?
<filo1234> Rapture1781: potrebbe
<Rapture1781> a parte sta cosa non ha altro....
<Rapture1781> ok va bene grazie.
<ubuntu59> damiano no è il modo per leggere i file pdf come se fossero un libro
<ubuntu59> damiano hai presente quei siti che propongono cataloghi sfogliabili...ecco è quello
<damiano> puoi farmi un esempio concreto?
<ubuntu59> esistono programmi su winzoz ma su linux-ubuntu non riesco a trovarli
<ubuntu59> damiano posso postare qui un link?
<damiano> si
<damiano> se è un porno riporta l'apposita dicitura NSFW affianco al link
<ubuntu59> http://www.pageflip-flap.com/read?r=DSaXBQnFoJMeVKs
<ubuntu59> nessun porno..tranquillo
<ubuntu59> damiano è una prova su un sito on line. non guardare la qualità ma il senso è quello
<damiano> quella è tecnologia web..
<ubuntu59> in che senso?
<damiano> quello che hai linkato è un programma in flash eseguito dal browser..
<damiano> vuoi un programma che generi pagine web come quella li?
<ubuntu59> si
<damiano> mi tengo alla larga dalla tecnologia web quando posso
<ubuntu59> se digito da terminale pdf2swf [-options] file.pdf -o file.swf genera un programma in flash ma non con l'illusione della pagina che giri
<ubuntu59> pensavo ci fossero dei parametri per generarla...
<damiano> prova a leggere la man page del programma
<damiano> man pdf2swf
<damiano> la c'è descritta buona parte del programma
<damiano> o anche questa pagina
<damiano> http://wiki.swftools.org/wiki/Pdf2swf
<ubuntu59> se la posto ci capisci qualche cosa?
<damiano> è il manuale
<ubuntu59> se devo essere sincero non ci capisco molto
<damiano> sono i parametri del programma
<damiano> ad esempio, se lanci il programma con l'opzione -v
<damiano> tipo
<damiano> pdf2swf file.pdf -o file.swf -v
<esulu_> we
<damiano> stamperà un sacco di output
<esulu_> we
<ubuntu59> sera esulu
<damiano> comunque questo servizio web dovrebbe fare al caso tuo
<damiano> http://www.codebox.es/pdf-to-flash-page-flip
<ubuntu59> sto provando..
<ubuntu59> damiano che vuol dire questo :Warning: Due to a misbehaviour of Adobe Flash Player on Linux, the browser will probably freeze during the upload process. Do you want to start the upload anyway?
<damiano> che flash è una tecnologia marcia
<ubuntu59> traduci
<damiano> tu digli di si, con me ha funzionato. comunque il browser potrebbe sembrare "bloccato" durante l'upload
<ubuntu59> allora avevo capito giusto
<ubuntu59> damiano grazie per l'aiuto
<ubuntu59> ho un file troppo grosso ma domani ci ri-provo. Intanto GRAZIE
<damiano> eh
<damiano> sul sito c'è la descrizione dei programmi che usa
<ubuntu59> visto
<damiano> uno ce l'avevi già, è pdf2swf appunto si chiama swftools
<damiano> eh
<damiano> vedi l'altro
<ubuntu59> è l'interfaccia grafica se non erro
<damiano> dubito che questi programmi abbiano interfaccia grafica
<damiano> vado
<damiano> ciao ^_^
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-21
<m0bile> ciao a tuttu
<m0bile> tutti*
<Alex___> Buongiorno a tutti...
<Alex___> c'è qualcuno che ha voglia e tempo di aiutare un newbie che non riesce più ad avviare ubuntu?
<alecv> buongiorno
<massimo18> Buon Sabato
<BetaBrain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/811675/ suggerimenti grazie :D
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho riscontrato un problema: lsusb -t mi restituisce un errore di segmentazione
<cristian_c> esistono metodi per indagare r/o ripristinare il corretto funzionamento del comando?
<cristian_c> *e/o
<folla13> ciao
<Buggy> ciao ragazzi volevo chiedere aiuto in quanto ho problemi ad installare una libreria
<Buggy> questo è l'errore che mi da :Estrazione di gcc-4.3 (da gcc-4.3_4.3.5-3ubuntu1_i386.deb)...
<Buggy> dpkg: problemi con le dipendenze impediscono la configurazione di gcc-4.3:
<Buggy>  libgcc1 (1:4.6.1-9ubuntu3) danneggia gcc-4.3 ed è installato.
<cristian_c> Buggy, quale libreria?
<Buggy> il problema iniziale è installare gcc pero nella versione 4.3
<enzotib> Buggy: preso da dove?
<Buggy> sono dei pacchetti che mi sono scaricato del sito del prof
<Buggy> sono dei file.deb
<Buggy> ma non c'è nessuno? vorrei installare g++-4.3 e mi da delle dipendenze, io avrei tutti i pacchetti da dover installare ma ho problemi
<Buggy> il comando che sto usando per le installazioni è dpkj -i
<Steeler> Buggy, hai provato a fare l'installazione da synaptic ?
<Buggy> penso che synaptic sia la vecchia versione per installare pacchetti
<Buggy> io uso ubuntu 11.1
<Steeler> Buggy, allora aspetta che risponda qualcuno, più bravo di me.
<Buggy> è penso che adesso ci sia ubuntu software center, che penso faccia le stesse cose di synaptic
<cristian_c> Buggy, ma il tuo prof ti obbliga ad usare quelle versioni?
<Buggy> non è il prof ad obbligarci ma è un softaware che devo installre dopo che necessita proprio di queste versioni
<cristian_c> Buggy, di quale software si tratta?
<drox> scusate a tutti il canale chat cosa è?
<drox> #ubuntu-it-chat è giusto?
<Buggy> il software mobius ma non penso lo conosciate...non è molto diffuso
<Buggy> ma come si installano ste cose?
<bobbybong> !compilare
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<sin_> ciao,come faccio a trovare i file di amule?
<sin_> nesuna idea?
<sin_> nessuna
<cristian_c> Buggy, sto scaricando il software
<cristian_c> sin_ che stai dicendo?
<sin_> bene,ho creato delle categorie in amule,e tutti quelli in una categoria non so dove me li ha messi
<cristian_c> Buggy, quindi hai lanciato il setup.py?
<cristian_c> sin_, prova a controllare nella cartella nascosta di amule nella home
<drox> !ubuntu chat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubuntu chat'
<sin_> già fatto,ci sono solo i temp,quelli terminati sono nel posto giusto
<Buggy> cosa significa :Il pacchetto gcc-4.3 non è ancora configurato.
<drox> chi mi da il canale chat o problmi con thunderbird o meglio non riesco a capire dove trovo un add-on installato
<Buggy> cristian_c, cosa è setup.py?
<cristian_c> drox, come sei entrato qui, entri in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Buggy, come hai porvato a installare il pacchetto?
<cristian_c> *provato
<drox> cristian_c: non mi ricordavo più l'indirizzo corretto e la lista nn me lo dava scusate
<cristian_c> sin_, prova a cercare sul wiki
<Buggy> da terminale con dpkj -i e specificando il nome del pacchett da installare
<sin_> cioè
<cristian_c> Buggy, io ho scaricato il tar.bz2
<cristian_c> !wiki | sin_
<ubot-it> sin_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Buggy> di cosa?
<sin_> tks vado
<cristian_c> Buggy, del programma, no?
<cristian_c> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Buggy> cristian_c,  non ti sto capendo...tu hai scaricato il tar di quale programma?
<cristian_c> buggy, di mobius
<Buggy> lo hai trovato?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<oscar80> ciao
<Buggy> che non so se è quello a cui faccio riferimento io...quello per me serve per calcolare l'affidabilità di sistemi
<Buggy> quello che hai scaricato tu?
<Buggy> https://www.mobius.illinois.edu/download.html
<oscar80> ubuntu 11.10 con grafica gnome: messo alcune icone di utilizzo trascinandole sulla barra , per togliere quella che non serve come devo fare ?
<cristian_c> Buggy, evidentemente è diverso
<cristian_c> Buggy, il software è piuttosto datato
<cristian_c> quello di cui tu parli
<Buggy> si è vecchiotto
<cristian_c> è normale che non giri sulle versioni più recenti
<Buggy> bhe, normale proprio non direi :)
<cristian_c> perché?
<Buggy> proprio per questo volevo sapere se era possibile fare una specie di downgrade delle libreie che mi servono
<cristian_c> Supported Platforms	 Möbius runs on Windows XP/Vista, Mac OS 10.5/10.6, and Ubuntu Linux 8.10/9.04/9.10
<cristian_c> non è proprio una buona idea
<Buggy> e che faccio mi scarico la versione 9.1 di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> non è neanche più supportata come versione
<cristian_c> quindi non è più presente nei repo
<Buggy> è un vicolo cieco
<cristian_c> Buggy, oppure ti scarichi i sorgenti e compili il programma
<Buggy> compilare il prog..non penso ne che sia una cosa semplice ne che sia possibile ricavare i sorgenti
<cristian_c> Buggy, in che senso?
<Buggy> da dove prendo i sorgenti?
<cristian_c> Buggy, dal sito ufficiale immagino, come tutti i programmi
<Buggy> hai visto che ci sono?
<cristian_c> dove?
<Buggy> sul sito che ti ho mandato
<Buggy> https://www.mobius.illinois.edu/download.html
<go^> Salve !
<Buggy> cristian_c, il fatto è che io ho i pacchetti di tutte le librerie che mi servono per farlo unzionare correttamente
<Buggy> solo che sono 6-7 e quando le vado ad installare una ad una mi da problemi di dipendenze del tipo: il file A chiede B e B chiede C ma C chiede A
<cristian_c> Buggy, essendo vecchio gdebi restituisce errore perché non trova le versioni che richiede il pacchetto .deb
<cristian_c> che sono superate
<Buggy> ma ad installare le installa è solo che trova problemi di dipendenze tra di loso
<Buggy> *loro
<cristian_c> Buggy, cioè hai scaricato il deb di mobius e non vengono rilevati problemi di dipendenze con gdebi?
<Buggy> non intendevo questo...ho scaricato il deb delle librerie g++ 4.3 e mi chiede gcc che mi chiede lib64stdc++6
<Buggy> ma lib64stdc++6  non è per 64 bit
<Buggy> ?
<cristian_c> buggy, ma fare questo oltre che inutile, è deleterio per il tuo sistema
<cristian_c> *Buggy
<Buggy> vabbe stacco vada a pranzare...grazi cmq per il supporto vedo di risolvere nel pomeriggio
<Buggy> ciao, cristian_c
<nicotano> salve
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, non riesco ad installare i template su joomla, mi dice"Attenzione: fallito spostamento del file!" :( sto lavorando in locale, come devo fare?
<filo1234> lilluz82: chiedi su #joomla
<lilluz82> :( ma e' in inglisc
<filo1234> /join ##jomla
<filo1234> pffff ##joomla
<lilluz82> sara' sicuramente un problema di permessi...
<filo1234> !permessi | lilluz82
<ubot-it> lilluz82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<filo1234> controlla
<tuxcp> salve a tutti, non riesco a sincronizzare ubuntu-one.
<tuxcp> qualche aiuto?
<tuxcp> In pratica ho un account, ma la cartella con la nuvoletta segna sempre la x rossa...
<cristian_c> tuxcp, quale procedura hai seguito?
<tuxcp> Sistema->Preferenze->UbuntuOne
<tuxcp> poi su dispositivi c'è connetti.
<tuxcp> ma forse mi son perso qualcosa per via...
<tuxcp> infatti non ho trovato dove mettere il login (da account gestisci account ho fatto il login nella pagina web)
<cristian_c> tuxcp, non l'ho mai usato, ma non è che lo devi configurare prima?
<tuxcp> mmh il problema è come/dove intervenire per configurarlo. speravo che qualcuno mi desse indicazioni in tal senso..
<cristian_c> tuxcp, sul sito di ubuntuone? :D
<tuxcp> sì
<cristian_c> tuxcp, e non hai trovato nulla?
<tuxcp> così pare.
<deme> ciao. problema con le impostazioni di adobe flash player , mi si apre la finestrella ma non sono clikkabili . neanche da you tube e niente web cam nei siti. come posso fare?
<cristian_c> deme, problema noto, vai nella pagine delel impostazioni di adobe, e fai le modifiche da lì
<deme> ma passo dall'aplicazione?
<cristian_c> tuxcp, l'account lo hai creato?
<cristian_c> deme, ?
<deme> dalla dash
<cristian_c> deme, no, dal browser
<deme> tipo quando ho aperto un video da you tube?  ma da you tube non me le fa fare, e li il problema.  se non non capisco dove devo passare dal browser. puo farmi capire? grazie
<cristian_c> deme, come ho scrittpo prima, devi modificare direttamente dalla pagina sul sito di adobe
<cristian_c> *scritto
<deme> cristian-   dammi il link
<dimitri> non riesco a scrivere più in una cartella di un disco usb esterno e mi dice file system a sola lettura che comando lancio chmod .....???
<enzotib> dimitri, no, devi montarlo rw
<cristian_c> deme, qui non so se potrei postarlo XD
<cristian_c> deme, comunque è sul sito di macromedia, lo trovi abbastazna facilmente
<cristian_c> *abbastanza
<deme> cristian   sono su adobe sto provando ma non me le salva
<dimitri> enzotib, come si fa ?
<cristian_c> deme, su quale scheda sei?
<enzotib> dimitri, scrivi "mount" in un terminale, e premi invio, posta su pastebin tutto quello che esce
<enzotib> !pastebin | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dimitri> enzotib, l'ho staccato e riattaccato e ora funge
<deme> aspetta ch forse ho messo la spunta  asp  un 'attimo che provo
<dimitri> ma ogni tanto si imballa e c'e' un lucchetto sulla dir principale
<deme> cristian-----  ho messo la spunta su un sito che dicevo io e la cam funziona
<deme> dalle impostazioni di adobe
<deme> pero le impostazioni di adobe non sono ancora clikkabili dal player .    le ho aperte dimmi?
<deme> sono clikkabili dal sito di adobe le impostazioni  ma tipo da you tube non sono clikkabili
<cristian_c> deme, è un problema not
<cristian_c> *noto
<cristian_c> deme, dovresti domandare ad adobe dato che è lei ad occuparsi di flash
<|_neural_|> a me funziona sto trasmettendo qui http://www.cam4.com/tuxedoblue
<cristian_c> |_neural_|, dipende dalla versione di flash che usi
<|_neural_|> mi va che è una meraviglia
<deme> la cam adesso funziona nel sito.  c'è ancora da sistemare qualcosa nel far rilevare le  impostazioni di adobe flash. faremo piu avanti. grazie cristian.  esco .ciao
<BetaBrain> hi all
<oscar80> ciao
<oscar80> ho un doppione in ubuntu 11.10                           W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_partner_binary-i386_Packages)               come toglierlo ??
<Holden> oscar80, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list e metti un # davanti la riga doppione
<nicotano> buonasera
<Makaronnik> Why here?
<oscar80> Holden,   scusa quale è    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/811991/
<Holden> oscar80, dovrebbe essere la riga 57
<Holden> oscar80, beh anche la 58 è duplicata
<oscar80>  metto  # davanti alle righe 57 e 58
<Holden> oscar80, si, poi salvi
<Makaronnik> Che della mafia?
<nicotano> !chat | Makaronnik
<ubot-it> Makaronnik: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Makaronnik> e dove parlare di mafia?
<Makaronnik> Perché non parli?
<nicotano> !chat | Makaronnik
<ubot-it> Makaronnik: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Makaronnik> cosa vuol dire spruzzi?
<Makaronnik> nicotano, ti per bambini?
<Makaronnik> speak enlish?
<nicotano> !chat | Makaronnik e 3
<ubot-it> Makaronnik e 3: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Makaronnik> sei gay?
<Makaronnik> sì o no?
<Makaronnik> muratori hanno? Tutti i massoni gay.
<enzotib> Makaronnik, forse non capisci?
<Makaronnik> Fremassons here?
<oscar80> Holden,  è uscito dopo update questo    W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<Holden> oscar80, ne hai un'altra duplicata
<oscar80> Holden,   ho dato sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list             e  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/811996/
<Holden> oscar80, esegui  grep -ri 'chrome' /etc/apt/   e metti su pastebin
<oscar80> Holden,    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/812002/
<Holden> oscar80, come vedi hai due file: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list e /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list con lo stesso repo
<Holden> ispezionali ed eventualmente cancellane uno se sono uguali
<Holden> o metti # davanti alla riga incriminata
<oscar80> Holden,  sai forse perche prima ho messo chrome   e poi chromium
<Holden> oscar80, ad ogni modo almeno un repo è duplicato
<oscar80> ok
<oscar80> Holden,  grazie 1000
<Holden> oscar80, inoltre per chromium credo ci siano i ppa ufficiali
<fede_> posso chiedere una cosa?
<damiano> si
<damiano> non chiedere di chiedere
<fede_> ok
<fede_> cmq ho installato 11.04
<fede_> e col notebook non riesco a connetermi in internet senza fili...
<damiano> cerca informazioni sulla diagnosi della scheda wifi con ubuntu
<damiano> identifica il modello della scheda
<damiano> cerca come ha fatto chi è venuto prima di te etc..
<fede_> mi dice firmware mancante
<damiano> cerca di essere più specifico, o nessuno potrà aiutarti
<damiano> io lascio
<fede_> ok ciao
<fede93g> ciao a tutti
<fede93g> ho bisogno del vostro aiuto... Ho appena installato ubuntu sul mio laptop, però non mi funziona il wifi
<fede93g> in Driver aggiuntivi ci sono i drver della scheda wifi
<SIMONE> qualcuno di voi  ha dizionari in italiano  già pronti per stardict??
<fede93g> però non riesco a creare una connessione WiFi
<fede93g> mi aiutate?
<roht> iwconfig che ti dice?
<fede93g> http://pastebin.com/z8sxkfg5
<roht> hum visto
<roht> non rileva nessuna wi-fi
<roht> hai la possibilità di installare i driver?
<roht> che scheda hai?
<roht> atheros? op qualcos'altro?
<Buggy> ciao raga c'è qualcuno che mi puo seguire nell'istallazione di alcune librerie?
<fede93g> in driver aggiuntivi dice che sono gia installati ed in uso questi: http://pastebin.com/kJiJEeRB
<Buggy> in particolare g++ gcc della versione 4.3
<fede93g> come faccio a sapere che scheda ho? riesco a farlo tramite terminale?
<roht> si
<roht> non sono molto pratico
<roht> ma prova a dare lsusb o lspci o qualcosa del genere per vedere cosa hai là
<roht> adesso non so se c'è anche qualche modulo da caricare
<fede93g> lsusb: http://pastebin.com/eBxbenws
<fede93g> lspci: http://pastebin.com/2Zv1baTW
<roht> il controller lo vedo : 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<roht> ma scusa hai già provato a configurare il wireless da network manager?
<fede93g> scusa la domanda... ma dov'è network manager
<fede93g> ?
<roht> è l'icona in alto  a destra con le due freccette
<roht> ma distro usi?
<fede93g> ubuntu
<roht> quale?
<fede93g> 11.10, l'ultima
<roht> allora guarda bene in altro a destra ci sono i simboli di due freccette
<fede93g> il problema è che non trova nessun punto d'accesso
<roht> dimmi se li vedi
<roht> ma il tuo router ha la possibilità di fare il wi-fi?
<fede93g> si
<roht> lo devi impostare anche dal router
<roht> e l'hai fatto?
<fede93g> e su windows funziona
<roht> ah!
<roht> e allora configurala nel networkmanager
<fede93g> già provato, non si connette lo stesso
<roht> forse questa boradcomm ha dei problemi di compatibilità
<roht> questo non so dirti
<roht> broadcom
<roht> prova a dare il comando "lsmod" e postalo
<damiano> il networkmanager non dovrebbe manco citarlo il wifi in questo caso.. visto che è assente il device di rete..
 * damiano sherlock holmes
<fede93g> http://pastebin.com/Bfrh3L7V
<damiano> un pò di salsa
<damiano> http://nfolamp.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/ubuntu-11-10-getting-wireless-bcm4311-working/
<fede93g> non la so ballare la salsa...
<fede93g> :P
<fede93g> adesso riavvio...
<ff_> buonasera
<ff_> list
<ff_> list
<filo1234> !topic | ff_
<ubot-it> ff_: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<ff_> topic
<jester-> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<filo1234> ff_: ci vol molto a leggere il topic nel canale in cui si entra?
<damiano> jester-: ciao
<jester-> aiò damiano
<damiano> ti andrebbe di mettere nel topic "se qualcuno sà risponderà"?
<damiano> sei tu il capo
<damiano> nessuno và mai a leggersi il regolamento
<filo1234> damiano: nemmeno il topic
<damiano> vabbè, almeno gli capita scritto davanti al naso ed uno vede
<filo1234> damiano: ne hai appena avuto una dimostrazione
<filo1234> ff
<filo1234> manco sapeva dove era entrato, figurati
<jester-> non leggono le guide figurati il topic
<filo1234> e pure doppio era lol
<vencizOn> salve
<nio25> ciao a tutti
<nio25> come faccio a rinominare il mio account del mio ubuntu. Cioè il mio chiamo nio25 come faccio a cambiarlo mantenendo tutto uguale nel resto di ubuntu?
<supertux> ciao, qualcuno sa se è possibilie condividere la connessione tra android e ubuntu 10?
<supertux> internet...
<onebitX> ciao
<silvia> ciao a tutti
<silvia> ho un problema con un disco usb dove avevo installato windows ma non riesco a recuperare i file mi da un errore
<silvia> quando attacco l'hd esterno
<rat11> che errore ?
<silvia> root@ubuntu:/home/silvia# mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc2 /mnt/
<silvia> Error reading $MFT: Errore di input/output
<silvia> Failed to load $MFT: Errore di input/output
<silvia> Failed to mount '/dev/sdc2': Errore di input/output
<silvia> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<silvia> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<FloodBotIt1> silvia: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<scusate> scusate...
<scusate> pastebin.com/PX52AqND
<rat11> il fs è inconsistente..
<scusate> si ho letto e come risolvo?
<rat11> oppure era installato su un raid... basta leggere
<rat11> devi avviare da un cd windows in modalità ripristino e poi lanciare il comando indicato.. da una shell dos
<scusate> adesso provo cosi ma non credo che funzioni... grazie delle info ancora
<rat11> oppure è possibile che risolvi con l'apposito tool su linux
<scusate> ntfsfix ?
<rat11> eh si mi pare quello
<scusate> non funziona
<rat11> cioè ?
<rat11> che dice ?
<scusate> appena ha finito metto su pastebin
<rat11> ok
<scusate> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<rat11> eh allora devi andare da windows
<scusate> ok pvo da windows
<scusate> grazie
<rat11> puoi farlo sia con un cd di installazione di winodws.. sia da un live
<rat11> nada
<scusate> live windows ??
<scusate> adesso provo
<scusate> grazie a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-22
<vencizOn> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frimind> c'è nessuno? :D
<frimind> no eh? :D
<frimind> non mi funziona piu il software-center
<mikunos> Buona domenica a tutti
<frimind> buona domenica mikunos
<mikunos> oggi ho notato che il pc non si avviava più velocemente come al solito e non capisco cosa è successo. Sembrava un bradipo!
<frimind> che versione usi?
<mikunos> l'ultima disponibile
<frimind> la pangolin alpha? o la 11.10?
<mikunos> 11.10
<mikunos> ecco il dmesg http://pastie.org/3229408
<mikunos> considera che il mio pc ha un processore i5 con 4gb di ram!
<mikunos> non so che fare
<frimind> mmm...anche io stesso processore e ram
<frimind> io stro usando la 12.04
<frimind> e nonostante qualche piccolo bug, per me ha funzinato meglio della 11.10
<mikunos> ma aspetta che forse mi son confuso sulla versione
<mikunos> qual'è il comando per leggere la versione?
<frimind> se vuoi puoi semplicemente aprire il monitor di sistema e te lo dice nella casellina sistema
<mikunos> si giusto
<mikunos> 11.10
<mikunos> oneiric
<frimind> hai aggiornato di recentissimo?
<frimind> intendo aggiornamenti
<mikunos> si, mi pare questa settimana
<mikunos> lo fa automaticamente
<frimind> credo però automaticamente faccia solo gli aggiornametni di sicurezza, non tutti i pacchetti, o misbaglio? se apri il gestore aggiornamenti c'è nulla?
<mikunos> aspe che controllo
<mikunos> solamente 2 aggiornamenti legati alla lingua
<frimind> ah ok
<frimind> no chiedevo cosi perchè proprio ieri ero capitato in una discussione in cui effettivamente mi hanno fatton notare che serve un pacchetto in piu per tutti gli agg. automatici
<mikunos> ah ecco
<mikunos> purtroppo non è il mio caso
<mikunos> :(
<mikunos> dal dmesg non si capisce?
<frimind> no no certo, chiedevo cosi
<mikunos> magari c'è qualcosa che potrebbe aiutare
<mikunos> ma io non so leggerlo
<frimind> probabile ma non sono cosi ferrato ;)
<mikunos> ho trovato questo: gdm-simple-slav[1028]: segfault at 0 ip b777e80e sp bf9946c0 error 4 in libnss_compat-2.13.so
<damiano> e come al solito
<damiano> arrivo il login manager a fare casini
<damiano> :P
<mikunos> ciao damiano
<damiano> ciao
<damiano> gdm è il login mnager
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/805154/comments/11
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 805154 in gdm "gdm-simple-slave crashed with SIGSEGV in _nss_compat_getpwnam_r()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mikunos> After upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, 11.04, then 11.10, I started getting this bug.
<frimind> anche io avevo avuto problemi passando da 10.10 fino a 11.10, come dicevo prima, ho preferito la 12.04 anche se alpha...che cmq da altre piccole noie
<mikunos> ciao a tutti
<mikunos> mi è andato in crash Ubuntu!
<mikunos> credo sia un problema legato agli effetti grafici
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<mikunos> ciao massimo18 buona domenica anche a te
<mikunos> cosa devo fare?
<frimind> altrettanto massimo18
<mikunos> questa è la mia situazione: http://pastie.org/3229408
<mikunos> non capisco perchè adesso la distro fa i capricci
<frimind> hai sentito sul forum mikunos?
<mikunos> dove?
<frimind> qui → http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php
<frimind> se non sei iscritto fallo, è molto partecipato e utilissimo
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> mi pare di essere iscritto
<bobbybong> mikunos, che cosa hai postato un patchwork?
<mikunos> ciao bobbybong
<mikunos> bobbybong ho inviato la mia situazione
<mikunos> il pc prima di tutto si è rallentato di brutto
<bobbybong> output di cosa?
<mikunos> output di sistema
<bobbybong> fdisk -l ti scrive quello?
<mikunos> sudo fdisk -l; dmesg | tail; lsusb; lsb_release -a
<mikunos> credo ci sia il solito problema con la scheda ATI
<mikunos> che va in palla!
<mikunos> e che pall.....
<bobbybong> chiudi skype
<mikunos> fatto
<mikunos> guarda questo: cat /var/log/boot.log
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/3229624
<bobbybong> vuol che vbox non ti funziona che non ti ha caricato il modulo
<mikunos> ma c'è anche un Stopping automatic crash report generation
<mikunos> con fail
<bobbybong> non so cosa hai pasticciato
<mikunos> sigh
<mikunos> come disabilito il blutooth
<mikunos> ?
<bobbybong> io uso kde di solito e c'è modo di farlo graficamente credo sia la stessa cosa con gnome
<frimind> nelle impostazioni di sistema o centro di controllo, dovresti avere la gui per il bluetooth
<marco> enter
<andreilgra> Ma perchè ogni pacchetto che tento di installare mi esce una scritta del genere: "Unable to locate package iw"
<cobe571> buongiorno a tutti
<Devidino> cobe571:  giorno!
<cobe571> il microfono delle cuffie con ubuntu 10.04 non funziona
<cobe571> ho cercato in rete mille soluzioni e nessuna risolve il problema
<cobe571> nessuno che può darmi una mano a risolvere? in particolar modo il problema si presenta usando skype
<cobe571> nessuno che abbia mai avuto problemi col mic usando skype?
<Devidino> cobe571:  più di uno ma non con quello esterno
<cobe571> sulla mia debian non ho problemi ma sul laptop della mia ragazza che usa ubuntu è un macello. il mic non lo vede neppure
<jester-> cobe571: non va solo con skype?
<cobe571> non funziona neanche con "registratore di suoni"
<jester-> cobe571: prova la live della 11.10
<cobe571> cosa dovrebbe risolvere la live della 11.10?
<cobe571> sono su 10.04 e devo risolvere con la 10.04
<Devidino> cobe571:  il discorso è legato ai moduli del kernel
<jester-> cobe571: che essendo piu recente è piu compatibile con derte periferiche su certi pc
<Devidino> jester-:  è anche vero che la 11 mi costringe ad usare unity o gnome3
<cobe571> e quali sarebbero questi moduli così li carico?
<jester-> Devidino: c'è anche kde e xfce lxde
<rat11> parlando in windowsano è più facile che windows xp sia più compatibile con pc meno vecchi rispetto a windows 95...
<Devidino> jester-:  kubuntu è un mattone :P
<jester-> caveat-_: comincia a installare gnome-alsamixer e a controllare se il mic è abilitato
<jester-> Devidino: balle
<Devidino> jester-:  se non sei pratico e lo usi così come te lo installa l'installer grafico lo è
<jester-> cobe571: in winzoz funza il mic?
<jester-> Devidino: non vedo differenze significative
<Devidino> jester-:  se lo provi con un portatile non dual core processore a 2Ghz le differenze si vedono
<Devidino> Kubuntu si piantava, debian con kde installato manualmente va che è una bellezza
<jester-> e va bè anche se porti la nonna in discoteca poi chiami la croce rossa
<massimo18> lol
<jester-> Devidino: gnome3 è un aborto, quindi o uno si tiene la distro vecchia o adotta alternative
<Devidino> jester-:  si si infatti solo che chi ha pc datati o si accontenta di xubuntu oppure kubuntu
<Devidino> non ci va ..
<jester-> su unity stendiamo un velo pietoso
<Devidino> e come nel mio caso sono stato costretto a passare a debian
<jester-> Devidino: eh metti la 9.xx che va come un treno
<jester-> a quello corrisponde la testing
<Devidino> jester-:  su debian testing ho kde 4
<jester-> Devidino: kde è sempre kde se va su debian non c'è ragione logica che non vada uguale su altre distro
<mikunos> salve a tutti sono nei pasticci
<jester-> a parità di versione
<massimo18> mikunos, per i pasticci vieni di la
<massimo18> :)
<jester-> sei rimasto incinto?
<mikunos> ciao jester- ricordi la storia dei 3 monitors e di compiz? massimo18 di la dove?
<Devidino> jester-:  il discorso è che kubuntu con la sua politica linux per tutti si tira dietro un sacco di immondizia che debian ineve preferisce lasciare a casa
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mikunos> Ho inserito un articolo qua: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,504857.0.html
<mikunos> massimo18 riguarda ubuntu
<mikunos> massimo18 non si avvia
<mikunos> guarda l'articolo che ho scritto nel forum
<massimo18> mikunos, e chissà che hai pacioccato
<mikunos> ho solamente installato la vmware
<mikunos> o meglio virtualpc
<massimo18> eh
<mikunos> l'ho fatto ieri
<mikunos> ed oggi non si avvia decentemente
<mikunos> si è rallentato in modo assurdo
<jester-> mikunos: sa di fs sminchiato
<mikunos> jester- come correggo?
<jester-> mikunos: e c'è sempre una utonto causa
<massimo18> mikunos, jester- mi ha tolto le parole dalle dita
<mikunos> eh si come al solito
<massimo18> ok allora non so che dirti
<mikunos> :(
<jester-> mikunos: hai pure pacioccato con driver ati foresti?
<jester-> aggiunto qualche ppa?
<mikunos> no, non ho toccato proprio altro
<mikunos> nada
<mikunos> ieri ho solamente installato il software virtualbox
<jester-> mikunos: sudo touch /forcefsck e riavvia che al boot fa lo scandisk
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> ci provo
<mikunos> grazie a dopo
<mikunos> jester- fatto
<bender_> Salve, sto cercando di aiutare un mio amico con l'installazione di virtualbox su buntu 11.10. Dopo aver installato la versione 4.1.8 dal sito vorremo ritornare a quella ufficiale 4.1.2 ma una volta installato non funziona. Ho anche rimosso i file nella cartella .virtualbox nella home. Potreste darmi un consiglio?
<bender_> dice che mancano delle estensioni
<mikunos> jester- niente è cambiato rimane sempre in attesa dell'avvio di startx rimane in questo stato: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=504857.0;attach=123777;image
<jester-> bender_: scarica le estensioni dal sito e poi falle aprire a vobox che le installa, installa anche i tools
<mikunos> bender_ anche io mi sto trovando nella tua situazione, ma a me ha bloccato il gdm
<jester-> mikunos: lsmod | grep radeon
<bender_> jester, intendi le guestaddictions? se è quello ho scaricato la iso ma se la macchina virtuale non parte non posso installarle...
<jester-> bender_: le exstension non le guest
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/3230484
<mikunos> jester- ^^^
<bender_> jester, se non ti è di troppo disturbo, potresti dirmi cosa scaricare da qui e come farlo aprire a virtualbox? http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.2/
<jester-> mikunos: che grafica usi
<mikunos> in che senso?
<mikunos> in questo momento non usa compiz
<mikunos> ma ho unity
<bender_> jester, vedo 2 file uno ha la scritta 73507
<jester-> bender_: sei nel posto sbagliato
<jester-> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<bender_> jester, scusa ma a me servivano quelle della 4.1.2 per quello sono andato li
<jester-> bender_: pia il 4.1.8 togli quello che hai installato
<bender_> jester, ok. Il prlbema è che il mio amico ha fatto tante prove, credo si sia accumulata un po' di sporcizia :) Sapresti dirmi un comando per disinstallare tutto quello che concerne vbox? ho provato con sudo apt-get --purge virtualbox ma non funziona.
<bender_> jester, non ci funziona il full screen e per quello io gli ho consigliato di ritornare alla versione supportata da ubuntu. Ci è anche scomparsa la barra nella finestra di vbox..quella dove è possibile gestire la macchina.
<jester-> bender_: cercalo nel software center che sbagliate nome, poi cancella la relativa directory nascosta nella home
<jester-> bender_: se non ci sono le exstensions e le addsticazz non va una sega
<bender_> jester, ok quindi cancello da software center e poi elimino la .virtualbox dalla home (non ce ne sono altre giusto?).
<bender_> jester, per le estensioni posso usare uno dei 2 file indifferentemente?
<jester-> bender_: dpkg | grep virtualbox
<bender_> jester, questo comando per cosa?
<jester-> bender_: le addon sono una cosa le exstension un altra
<jester-> dallo
<jester-> e dimmi che risponde
<bender_> jester, ahhh il mio amico è a pranzo, riprendiamo una sessione di desktop remoto dopo le 15 :(
<bender_> jester, volelvo informarmi sul da farsi prima
<jester-> bender_: leggi la pagina che ti ho lincato che è piuttosto chiara, c'è pure il manuale
<jester-> mikunos: unity --reset
<bender_> jester, mille grazie per la tua disponibilità! :) Più tardi provo, speriamo bene altrimenti questo ritorna a windows :)
<jester-> mikunos: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback e pora gnome classico
<mikunos> ok
<jester-> !gnomereset | mikunos anche
<ubot-it> mikunos anche: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<bender_> jester, ciao e ancora grazie.
<jester-> cià
<superrobyy> c'e' qualcuno?
<bobbybong> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<superrobyy> lol
<bobbybong> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<superrobyy> ahah
<Piter85> ciao a tutti!! Buona domenica!! Ho un problema con il lettore cd/dvd in pratica non mi legge alcuni cd o dvd che sullo stesso pc con win legge.. qualche idea?
<bobbybong> sono riscrivibili?
<Piter85> no
<bobbybong> hai sopra dati o cosa?
<Piter85> dati
<Piter85> quando li metto il lettore si aggende, fa girare il disco ma non mi appare la periferica
<Piter85> *accende
<bobbybong> dmesg | tail
<Piter85> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Piter85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813094/
<frimind> volevo chiedere se qualcuno si ricorda come fare per il problema della webcam integrata rovesciata...stavo cercando di capire quali moduli usa pangolin per la webcam, ma mi sono accorto che con lsusb la webcam non me la vede
<bobbybong> !alpha | frimind
<ubot-it> frimind: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<roht> vai a vedere qua frimind  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1910231
<frimind> eh csono passato a quella non tanto per curiosità quanto perchè la 11.10 mi dava problemi mentre questa no...tranquillo cerco
<frimind> grazie roht vado
<roht> si
<roht> spero tu non abbia problemi con l'inglese :-)
<frimind> no no con l'inglese vado bene, ma ho scordato di dire che paradossalmente la mia webcam va :D
<frimind> e li invece il prob è che non va
<frimind> per me /dev/video0 funziona bene
<frimind> ma con lsusb non la vedo
<roht> hai provato con cheese?
<roht> ma sei su un notebook?
<frimind> cmq niente di urgente, con skype per dire ho risolto...si ho risolto anche con cheese...ma sono rimedi "forzati", se invece uso vlc e acquisisco video dalla periferica è storto, perchè di fonodo ol problema non è riosolto
<bobbybong> Piter85, VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0 il problema è questo può dipendere dal programma che hai usato per masterizzare il cd con windows
<frimind> si si notebook, integrata
<Piter85> mmm
<Piter85> capito
<roht> mah! non so dirti di più frimind
<bobbybong> puoi installare dvdisaster per vedere se ci sono errori nel cd
<frimind> non ti preoccupare grazie cmq, è un problema noto da tempo
<bobbybong> e recuperare i dati se ti serve
<Piter85> eh ma devo controllare da windows
<Piter85> qui non me li legge
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install dvdisaster
<bobbybong> !info dvdisaster
<ubot-it> dvdisaster (source: dvdisaster): data loss/scratch/aging protection for CD/DVD media. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72.1-2 (oneiric), package size 460 kB, installed size 1432 kB
<Piter85> Sense error: Medium Error; No seek complete.
<Piter85> Non riesco ad identificare la struttura fisica del dvd
<Piter85> mi dice questo..
<frimind> trovati :  videodev     86588  2 gspca_main,uvcvideo
<antonio_> mi serve aiuto
<antonio_> ho un pc con processore 3,06 ghz e ram 1,5 gb non so se mettere ubunto secondo voi faccio bene ?
<HoldenC> antonio_, quel pc e' piu' che sufficiente per ubuntu
<damiano> inizio a pensare che abbiano alzato i requisiti minimi di ubuntu con il chiaro intento di emergere nel mercato
<antonio_> avrei un'altra domanda. ho gia scaricato ubuntu adesso devo solo masterizzarlo sul cd e farlo partire o devo seguire una procedura complicata ?
<HoldenC> antonio_, no, basta masterizzare la iso sul cd, e poi avviare il computer col cd inserito (facendo attenzione che l'avvio da cd sia abilitato dal bios)
<antonio_> ma si installa in una partizione diversa oppure devo formattare windows ?
<Piter85> l'unica cosa un pò complicata è se devi scegliere le partizioni invece di dare tutto il disco a ubuntu
<Piter85> quello lo decidi tu
<Piter85> se lo installi in una diversa al boot ti viene chiesto quale dei due sistemi far partire
<HoldenC> antonio_, puoi anche solo provarlo senza installare nulla. se poi decidi di installarlo puoi tenere anche windows
<antonio_> ma le cose che funzionano in windows tipo i giochi i programmi funzionano anche su ubuntu?
<Piter85> non tutto
<HoldenC> antonio_, in generale no, un programma di windows non puo' girare su linux. ma per quasi tutto ci sono alternative
<Piter85> poi se proprio vuoi quelli che usi su windows esistono anche degli emulatori, ma non ci puoi far partire tutto
<Fire^fox> ciao
<Fire^fox> raga problema con scheda grafica nvidia
<Piter85> Firefox di il problema se qualcuno può ti aiuta
<Fire^fox> mi sa' che oggi un c'e nessuno
<mikunos> jester- le ho provate tutte!
<mikunos> niente da fare
<elisa> salve ho un pproblema ... non riesco a vedere all'inizio il grup ...
<elisa> ho installato sia windows che ubuntu .. e all'inizio si vede una schermata nera
<elisa> mi esce no sincronism
<rat11> elisa se hai installato prima ubuntu e poi windows è normale
<rat11> devi trovare il modo di fare il boot da ubuntu e poi rilanciare il grub-install
<elisa> no
<elisa> ho installato adesso ubuntu
<elisa> su windows ...
<damiano> lol wubi
<rat11> ah beh
<elisa> ma il problema che non si vede proprio la schermata ... c'è lo schermo nero con no sincronismo
<rat11> se hai usato wubi non ti so aiutare
<elisa> e dopo 10 secondi si vede la schermata ubuntu
<elisa> mai usato wubi
<elisa> istallazione normal
<elisa> io ora sono su ubuntu il problema che non riesco a far lanciare xp
<damiano> uhm..
<damiano> !nopaste
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nopaste'
<damiano> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<damiano> sarà la configurazione di grub?
<elisa> ora sto provando con startmanager
<elisa_> allora il problema è diverso dal grub
<elisa_> io pensavo fosse il grub invece non è il grub ... quando il pc si avvia ... dopo la schermata iniziale
<elisa_> lo schermo diventa nero ...
<elisa_> dovrei vedere il grub ma non si vede
<elisa_> ora provo a cambiare la
<elisa_> dimensione del boot loader
<damiano> selezionando nel menu di grub windows?
<damiano> selezionando nel menu di grub la voce "windows"?
<elisa_> asp provo
<elisa_> ma dove lo seleziono damiano
<damiano> io ancora non ho capito come si verifica esattamente il problema
<elisa_> allora accendo il pc
<elisa_> schermata della scheda madre con scritto in basso del per entrare nel menù
<elisa_> c'è il bip
<elisa_> e poi si dovrebbe vedere il boot loader ...
<damiano> si
<elisa_> in quel momento esce fuore la scritta
<elisa_> sul monitor ... no imput come se avessi staccato il cavo ...
<elisa_> secondo me nel frattempo il boot loader va avanti e dopo 10 secondi
<elisa_> si avvia ubuntu
<elisa_> il problema è quindi la mancata assenza del segnale video
<elisa_> la stessa cosa me la fa quando spengo ubuntu
<elisa_> appena premoo arresto esce quella scritta
<elisa_> e non vedo lo splash finale
<damiano> ho capito
<elisa_> e dopo qualche secondo si spegne
<clockmate> ciao a tutti
<damiano> il monitor non riceve segnale video quando dovrebbe visualizzare il menù di grub
<clockmate> ho un problema con qemu
<elisa_> grande damiano
<elisa_> si
<clockmate> ho una copia di un harddisk fatta con dd, copia completa, e vorrei virtualizzare con qemu utilizzando questa immagine
<clockmate> tuttavia non riesco ad ottenere la corretta operazione di boot
<damiano> bene, è uno di quei bug belli tosti. prova ad andare alla cieca
<frimind> :D
<elisa_> ????
<elisa_> alla cieca come?
<damiano> premi giù ed invio. se hai solo due voci nel menù dovrebbe funzionare
<elisa_> il problema non è questo ...
<elisa_> penso anche io che dovrebbe funzionare
<damiano> per avviare windows
<elisa_> ma il pc lo usa anche mio padre
<elisa_> e non lo voglio sentire
<antonio_> ragazzi mi esce error: no such partition. grub rescue
<antonio_> che devo faree ?
<damiano> auguri ^_^
<elisa_> ma non c'è un altro grub
<elisa_> un altro boot loader?
<damiano> ah si
<damiano> fai dei test con lilo
<elisa_> lilo ... ok -... mo vedo di installarl
<elisa> allora .. ora vedo il grub
<elisa> l'ho aggiornato e tutto va bene
<elisa> una cosa ... non riesco a mettere ubuntu come primario
<elisa> scusa windows
<damiano> devi trovare il file di configurazione di grub
<damiano> mi pare si chiami grub.list, ma ho sentito che hanno cambiato versione e non òs
<Piter85> elisa con grub customizer non riesci?
<elisa> piter85 stavo provando con startup manager
<elisa> ora installo grub customizer
<Piter85> che distribuzione hai messo?
<Piter85> da una certa distribuzione in poi startup manager non funziona più
<elisa> 11.10
<Piter85> grub customizer allora
<elisa> infatti sembrava che non funzionava
<Piter85> si anche io c'ho sbattuto la testa all'inizio
<mikunos> aiutoooo!
<mikunos> non capisco come devo fare con sto ubuntu!
<mikunos> non parte più se non do il comando startx
<mikunos> ho fatto tutto quello che jester- mi aveva consigliato ma senza risultato
<mikunos> ho resettato unity, rinominato le cartelle di gnome
<mikunos> ho fatto due giri intorno alla sedia propiziatori ma niente da fare
<mikunos> :(
<Piter85> cosa volevi fare mikunos?
<mikunos> vorrei far avviare ubuntu regolarmente
<mikunos> ma non riesco
<Piter85> e che problemi ti da?
<mikunos> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,504857.0.html
<mikunos> Piter85 ^^^ questo è un mio thread
<mikunos> ma non sto capendo perche non va
<Piter85> si vedo
<Piter85> purtroppo nn so aiutarti spero che qualcuno lo legga e ti sappia dire come fare
<mikunos> si lo spero
<mikunos> jester- posso disturbarti?
<user___> buona sera a tutti. scusate per la mia ignoranza ma non riesco a mettere firefox in italiano...nessuno sa come aiutarmi?
<frimind> user, in genere i pacchetti della lingua li installa con gli aggionramenti se non sbaglio...
<user___> e come faccio a farli?
<frimind> che versione ubuntu hai?
<user___> 11.10
<frimind> il resto è tutto in italiano? le lingue le hai impostate in →impostazioni di sistema → supporto lingue?
<frimind> credo che se le imposti tutte all italiano, e poi cerchi gli aggionramenti, te le installi
<frimind> io che ricordi non ho cercato pacchetti appositi per firefox
<user___> il resto e' tutto in italiano
<alecv> perchè firefox di ubuntu nel menu del tasto  ha rovesciato apri in un'altra scheda e apri in un'altra finestra?
<user___> le lingue sono gia' impostate in italiano
<frimind> mmm..non ricordo user, a me le ha sempre messe in automatico quando lo installavo, vedevo che installava anche i pacchetti per la lingua italiana
<user___> bho
<user___> soltanto due frasi sono in italiano
<user___> ottieni aiuto online
<user___> e segnala un problema
<frimind> pochino direi
<user___> gia'
<frimind> lo hai installato dai repository normali di ubuntu?
<user___> ehmm era giia' installato
<user___> gia*
<frimind> ah gia vero
<frimind> se vuoi puoi provare con una versione dei ppa che avevo visto...
<frimind> se no fai cosi, ci sei?
<user___> si ci sono
<user___> ma non so cosa sia ppa
<frimind> apri il gestore pacchetti, e nel campo di ricerca, digita: firefox-locale-it, e vedi se lo trova
<frimind> niente?
<user___> si
<user___> c'e' italian language pack for firefox
<frimind> installato?
<user___> si
<frimind> strano
<user___> provo a togliere quello inglese, no?
<frimind> no non credo, io di solito lascio almeno quello in inglese
<frimind> oltre all italiano ovviamente
<user___> su firefox non ho trovato nessuna impostazione per la lingua
<frimind> eh mi sa non c'è
<frimind> se vuoi ti faccio provare ad installare da un altra fonte che dice essere in italiano, è molto semplice basta che digiti cio che ti dico...però non so, in teoria dovrebbe andare anche quello che hai gia
<frimind> non è che per caso hai appena installato ubuntu?
<user___> ehh si
<frimind> quindi non hai aggiornato
<user___> avevo impostato aggiornamento automatico
<frimind> apri il terminale
<user___> mi ha fatto solo aggiornare i driver della scheda video
<frimind> ci sei col terminale aperto?
<user___> si
<user___> anche quello e' inglese
<frimind> digita: sudo apt-get update e dai invio
<user___> fatto
<frimind> ha finito?
<user___> si
<frimind> ora digita: sudo apt-get upgrade
<user___> fatto
<frimind> sta andando?
<user___> si
<user___> 2% .-.
<user___> sara' la connessione che fa schifo...
<frimind> ok, è possibile ci siano un po di cose se hai appena installato...aspetta tranquillamente
<frimind> eh quello puo capitare
<frimind> ma sei con adsl no?
<user___> si, ma purtroppo ho molti dispositivi collegati
<user___> e la rete e' da 6mbit
<frimind> ok, dai cmq non dovrebbe metterci una vita
<user___> e' da 12% ora
<user___> te usi ubuntu?
<user___> o altre distro?
<frimind> si dai 2 o 3 minuti
<frimind> uso ubuntu pure io, ma sto testando la alpha perchè la 11.10 mi dava alcune noie
<user___> ah ok
<user___> io usavo la 10.04 mi pare
<user___> e con questa e' cambiata un po la parte grafica
<frimind> anche io fin poco fa tempo fa, anzi la 10.10
<user___> non mi ci trovo molto con il dock a sinistra
<frimind> eh si abbastanza direi
<frimind> lo so, è una cosa molto controversa...ma piano piano stanno migliorano, in ogni caso ci sono facili alternative, compreso tornare praticamente al sistema di prima
<mikunos> aiutoooooo
<mikunos> sono ancora più nella cacca!
<user___> controversa, cioe'?
<user___> io non credo ti possa aiutare...ma prova a dire il problema
<frimind> cioè a molti ha fatto storcere il naso, quasi tutti..se cerchi unity in rete trovi milioni di discussioni
<mikunos> adesso il sistema non si avvia più e mi dice: error unknown filesystem
<mikunos> sono rovinato!
<mikunos> ci sono tutti i miei files
<user___> bel problema
<mikunos> ma porcaccia!
<mikunos> come risolvo adesso?
<mikunos> c'è qualche anima pia!?
<frimind> mikunos, non so che hai combinato, ma forse questo post puo aiutarti, qui è statao ripristinato le partizioni per il grub, leggi attentamente http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,499995.40.html
<frimind> comuqneu per cronaca, se gia non lo fate, usate il forum di ubuntu che è molto utile e c'è un sacco di gente, e molti bravi
<mikunos> frimind ho segnalato questa mattina
<mikunos> il problema ma purtroppo la risposta da parte di un utente non mi ha aiutato
<frimind> ok mikunos, eh purtroppo capita la jella che non passi nessuno..ma in genere si
<frimind> o che non risolva
<mikunos> non capisco come fare
<mikunos> adesso
<mikunos> in questo momento ho solamente l'errore davanti
<mikunos> schermo nero e la frase che ti dicevo
<mikunos> unknown filesystem
<frimind> hai un cd di ubuntu o una chiavetta con ubuntu da lanciare live?
<mikunos> devo riavviare ed accedere al menù grub?
<mikunos> no purtroppo
<frimind> mmm
<mikunos> però ho una chiavetta
<mikunos> da 16gb
<mikunos> penso basti
<frimind> hai un pc da cui installare un immagine di ubuntu sulla chiavetta?
<mikunos> ciao BetaBrain
<mikunos> si in questo che uso per scriverti
<BetaBrain> hi
<frimind> se vuoi puoi provare a vedere allora da live, cosa hai combinato nelle partizooni usando Gparted
<frimind> sai usare la live si?
<mikunos> beh è come se fosse l'installazione no?!
<frimind> esatto, pero non lo installi, dovrebbe esserci proprio l'opzione live
<frimind> o anche default
<frimind> una volta sul desktop, apri il terminale e apri Gparted
<user___> se usi la 11.10 ti parte direttamente la live mi sembra
<frimind> se non c'è lo installi (sudo apt-get install gparted)
<frimind> e vedi com'è la situazione
<frimind> magari poi posti sul forum che cosi riescno a capire meglio..magari do un occhio anche io ma non sono certo un "guru"
<mikunos> ok
<frimind> intanto dammi il link alla tua discussione
<mikunos> un momento che lo cerco
<frimind> user___ come butta con gli aggiornamenti? :D
<mikunos> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,504857.msg3941941.html#msg3941941
<frimind> ok mikunos
<frimind> il primo errore l ho visto simile anche nel mio e va normale..invece plymouth è legato al gestore dello splash screen se nnon erro..puo esserci qualche cacchiatina con quello
<frimind> complimenti per la postazione :D
<frimind> mikunos
<mikunos> dimmi
<frimind> prova questi comandi tanto per non tralasciare possibilità:  → sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm e dopo → sudo dpkg-reconfigure plymouth
<frimind> poi magari riavviare se possibile...
<frimind> ah, sempre che riesci ancora ad entrare
<mikunos> infatti
<mikunos> ancora sono senza mbr
<mikunos> come posso ripristinare l'mbr?
<mikunos> ho già avviato una live
<frimind> non vorrei dire una cavolata ma mi sa che nel post che ti ho linkato prima c'era anche quello
<mikunos> no non l'ho visto
<user___> fridim ha finito con l'aggiornamento
<frimind> si mikunos devo essermi sbagliato
<frimind> ok user___
<superrobyy> frimind sono user
<superrobyy> cmq ora e' in italiano grazie!
<frimind> adesso potresti anche riavviare se puoi, anche perchè che io sappai potrebbe averti aggionrato varie cose addirittura il kernel, e poi vedi se anche la lingua di firefox c'è
<frimind> ah ok, gia fatto allora
<superrobyy> mi ha fatto riavviare firefox
<superrobyy> per il riavvio del sistema non so
<frimind> no beh quando lo fai lo fai, se ha aggiornato il kernel semplicemente lo vedrai al prox riavvio
<superrobyy> ok
<superrobyy> ho provato a cercare itunes su ubuntu, ho visto che l'ultima versione wine non la supporta...conoscete qualcosa che possa sostiturlo o devo installare un macchina virtuale?
<frimind> sono fuori dal tunne apple non so :D
<frimind> tunnel*
<superrobyy> ok
<superrobyy> cmq da quanto ho capito
<superrobyy> la politica apple non rilascia nulla e quindi dubito che qualcuno sia riuscito a scriverci un programma
<frimind> vero, ma credo che qualcosa sia stato fatto, ma non posso metterci la mano sul fuoco
<superrobyy> provero' a cercare
<frimind> si vai su google e scrivi itunes ubuntu
<superrobyy> sto cercando...
<superrobyy> sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<superrobyy> sai cosa fa?
<frimind> si, installa il tal programma con quel nome, suppongo sia un prog di cui parlavamo...ma magari prima guarda cos'è
<frimind> cmq se vuoi anche provare alla ceca non c'è pericolo
<frimind> come si installa si disinstalla anche
<superrobyy> non vorrei fare la fine del tipo di prima xD
<frimind> no in genere con un installazione di un applicazione non succede niente...ma come ti dicevo puoi prima controllare e cercare di capire che cosa è da google
<superrobyy> ho installato
<superrobyy> sono veramente spiazzato su linux, ha finito di installare come faccio ad aprirlo?
<frimind> anche sul gestore pacchetti ci sono informazioni, è per gestire le canzoni e playlist per l'ipod
<frimind> hai il tasto windoes? quello apre il menu, che ora chiamano dash
<superrobyy> ah solo per la gestione musica?
<frimind> suppongo di si
<superrobyy> si ho il tasto win
<frimind> eh con quello si apre il menu
<frimind> ci sono i settori delle applicazioni, se no digiti parte del nome nel campo cerca e lo trovo
<frimind> trovi*
<superrobyy> ahh capito
<superrobyy> pero' purtroppo a me servirebbe anche altro di itunes...
<mikunos> niente da fare
<mikunos> non ci riesco
<frimind> azz mikunos
<mikunos> con gparted non riesco
<mikunos> con grub nemmeno
<mikunos> non so che cavolo fare
<frimind> ma gparted che ti dice? tutto regolare nelle partizioni?
<superrobyy> mi assento un attimo
<mikunos> no mi dice che sda1 è guasta
<mikunos> ok
<frimind> mikunos procurati delle schermate/o fai foto dell'errore che ti trovi davanti quando si blocca, e della schermata di gparted
<frimind> guasta? mmm
<frimind> e mettile nel forum ovviamente, cosi uppi anche il messaggio
<frimind> mikunos devo assentarmi anche io, se torno provo a darti una mano per quanto posso...
<Genn97> Ciao!
<Genn97> List!!!!!
<Genn97> LIst
<Genn97> !Ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Genn97> !List
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Genn97> !Mi potete dire un canale per scaricare !!
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Genn97> !Litsa per scaricare!!!
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Genn97> l
<Genn97> Dove scaricare
<Cradle> Salve a tutti, ho scaricato Salve a tutti ho scaricato virtualbox per giocare con un gioco per windows, ho istallato sopra virtualbox windows ice, come faccio a immettere il gioco nella macchina virtuale
<Cradle> ?
<alecv> per passare da firefox 3.6 a firefox 9, bisogna installlare dal sito di firefox?
<mikunos> ciao a tutti
<mikunos> sto impazzendo con grub
<mikunos> c'è qualche anima pia che può aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mikunos> bobbybong ho provato questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mikunos> ma arrivato a sudo chroot /mnt
<bobbybong> quello è
<mikunos> ricevo questo errore: chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<mikunos> :(
<bobbybong> sei sicuro di aver montato la partizione giusta
<mikunos> sono sotto un live
<mikunos> ho aperto un terminale
<mikunos> ed eseguito i comandi indicati
<mikunos> ma niente da fare
<mikunos> mi sono bloccato proprio in quel punto
<bobbybong> hai cpiato paro paro?
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> copia ed incolla con i dovuti controlli
<mikunos> ecco l'errore: chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<superrobyy> scusate, una domanda veloce..come si fa per impostare come programma predefinito per la riproduzione di video vlc?
<bobbybong> hai montato la partizione giusta con ubuntu?
<mikunos> cosa intendi con montato la partizione giusta?
<mikunos> ho seguito alla lettera la guida indicata
<bobbybong> fdisk -l
<mikunos> si ho montato la partizione
<mikunos> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<bobbybong> ubuntu  lo hai su sda1?
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> in sda1
<bobbybong> fammi vedere fdisk -l
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/3232525
<mikunos> eccolo qua ^^^
<mikunos> corretto?!
<bobbybong> si
<bobbybong> avrai il filesystem corrotto
<bobbybong> ext4?
<michele> raga
<mikunos> bobbybong si ext4
<michele> il suono d'avvio non si sente
<bobbybong> sudo fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sda1
<mikunos> bobbybong il fs è corretto
<bobbybong> ls /mnt
<mikunos> dev  lost+found  proc  sys
<bobbybong> lost found vuol dire che sminchiato
<bobbybong> sudo fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sda1
<bobbybong> smonta tutto prima
<bobbybong> da /mnt
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> umount: /mnt: device is busy.
<bobbybong> devi smontare sys dev e proc separatamente
<bobbybong> leggere fino alla fine del wiki
<mikunos> umount: /mnt/sys: not mounted
<mikunos> umount: /mnt/proc: not mounted
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> fatto
<mikunos> eseguo sudo fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sda1	 ?
<bobbybong> si
<mikunos> ok è partito
<gilbe> ciao
<mikunos> alla fine dell'operazione de devo fare di nuovo tutto ciò chè c'è scritto nella pagina indicata?
<mikunos> Checking for bad blocks (read-only test):   0.22% done,
<mikunos> ma è lentissimo!
<mikunos> ma sei sicuro che dobbiamo controllare tutti i blocchi? bobbybong?
<mikunos> l'hd è nuovo
<bobbybong> devi farlo finire
<mikunos> ok
<superrobyy> scusate...qualcuno sa dove si impostano i programmi predefiniti?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho riscontrato un problema nella digitazione di lsusb -t
<cristian_c> ottengo 'Errore di segmentazione'
<cristian_c> il kernel che utilizzo è il 3.0.0-15
<cristian_c> come posso scoprire l'origine di questo errore o eventualmente trovare una soluzione per ripristinarlo?
<fleurtherock> ciao ho installato ubuntu 10.10 maverik ed ho aggiornato il kernel 3.2.1
<fleurtherock> il mio problema di fondo è vbox che mi lancia un messagio per aggiornare il kernel
<fleurtherock> eseguo il comando ma non risolvo il problema
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, ci credo che qualcosa non va, non mi risulta che maverick monti il kernel 3
<gilbe> ciao
<fleurtherock> lo so l'ho installato io
<fleurtherock> l'ho scaricato dal sito web di ubuntu
<fleurtherock> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.1-precise/
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, mi sfugge l'associazione con virtualbox
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, appunto, precise, non maverick
<cristian_c> a questo punto era meglio un kernel scaricato dal sito ufficiale del kernel
<damiano> cristian_c: sei andato in contro a kernel panic?
<fleurtherock> si ma quando chiedevo una mano tutti mi dicevate che ero pirla
<fleurtherock> è passato un anno
<cristian_c> damiano, a cosa ti riferisci?
<damiano> no scusa
<fleurtherock> damiano niente panic
<fleurtherock> stai tranquillo
<damiano> oh lol
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, riguardo cosa?
<damiano> si vede che non l'hai ancora compilato :P
<fleurtherock> al fatto che volevo installare il kernel 3.xx su ubuntu 10.10
<fleurtherock> comunque
<fleurtherock> !write
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'write'
<fleurtherock> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fleurtherock> !pst
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pst'
<fleurtherock> !past
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'past'
<fleurtherock> !text
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'text'
<fleurtherock> come cavolo era il comando
<cristian_c> !abuso | fleurtherock
<ubot-it> fleurtherock: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fleurtherock> grazie enzotib
<enzotib> prego
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813532/
<fleurtherock> lancio il comando
<fleurtherock> /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<fleurtherock> e nel terminale mi esce cio:
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813534/
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, versione di virtualbox
<cristian_c> ?
<damiano> lol sudo
<enzotib> fleurtherock, senza sudo?
<fleurtherock> con sudo
<cristian_c> già
<enzotib> fleurtherock, contenuto di /var/log/vbox-install.log ?
<fleurtherock> con sudo?
<enzotib> fleurtherock, sì, il comando richiede sudo
<fleurtherock> sudo: /var/log/vbox-install.log: command not foun
<enzotib> fleurtherock, no, intendevo sudo il comando precedente, per quest'altro: gedit /var/log/vbox-install.log
<enzotib> seleziona tutto, copia e metti su pastebin
<fleurtherock> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813540/
<enzotib> fleurtherock, ce l'hai questo pacchetto installato? linux-headers-3.2.1-030201-generic
<fleurtherock> oh accidenti sono proprio pirla
<fleurtherock> ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
<alecv> volevo aggiornare firefox da 3.6 a 9.0 con ubuntu 10.04 ma non ci riesco
<elprado> salve a tutti
<elprado> ho un problema con un script sh
<elprado> lo script sh deve avviare un file .jar
<elprado> dunque il suo contenuto è: java -jar nomefiledaavviare.jar
<elprado> il problema è che deve essere avviato come root
<elprado> dunque il contenuto dovrà essere suo java -jar nomefiledaavviare.jar
<elprado> sudo*
<elprado> il fatto è che direttamente dalla GUI e non da terminale non viene chiesta la password
<elprado> per non far chiedere la password ho modificato sudoers con visudo
<elprado> aggiungendo in coda questo
<elprado> nome_utente ALL=NOPASSWD percorso_dello_script
<elprado> ma la password viene richiesta ugualmente.... sapete darmi una mano?
<paola> ciao a tutti ho un problema ho installato xp ... e mi è sparito il grub
<paola> ho provato a seguire le guide ma ho fatto un casino
<paola> edo niente ma una schermata nera con scritto grub
<paola> non c'è nessuno
<skricciolo1981> Sera a tutti rega
<paola> ciao a tutti ho un problema ho installato xp ... e mi è sparito il grub
<filo1234> paola: devi reinstallarlo da cd live
<filo1234> !grub | paola
<ubot-it> paola: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<filo1234> devi seguire la parte del chroot
<fleurtherock> ciao
<fleurtherock> ho scaricato il kernel 3.2.1. precise
<fleurtherock> e l'ho installato
<fleurtherock> nel sito web di ubuntu, ho visto che ci sono dei file  *.patch
<fleurtherock> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.1-precise/
<fleurtherock> si devono installare?
<elprado> qualcuno sa darmi una mano con visudo?
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-14
<demonio1> ok Fetentone ma il fatto è che non riguarda proprio ubuntu ma linux in generale
<demonio1> siccome sto studiando l'architettura non ho ben capito cosa sia il filesystem
<demonio1> cioè wikipedia lo definisce informalmente come il modo in cui sono strutturati i dati
<demonio1> e formalmente come l'insieme dei tipi di dati astratti che permettono la lettura e la scrittura
<demonio1> ma non capisco se quindi c'è piu di un filesystem
<Sandrino> Qualcuno mi può spiegare come si crea un link su Pastebin per poi incollare qui il link?
<gianni> buongiorno a tutti
<xiaoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> ola
<bacardy100> salve
<bacardy100> una domanda ki mi aiuta?
<TaLaDo> bacardy100, chiedi chi sa risponderà :)
<massy> giorno a tutti
<bacardy100> ho appena installato ubuntu per la prima volta
<massy> congratulazioni
<bacardy100> se ad esempio vado sul sito cartoline.net quando mi chiede di caricare le foto che ho sulla scrivania non me le vede
<bacardy100> eppure sono in formato jpg
<massy> ubuntu restricted extras = tutti i codec del momndo che ti servono
<bacardy100> massy non ho capito scusa
<bacardy100> help meeee
<bacardy100> ki mi aiutaaaaaaaaaaaa
<massy> allora hai installato ubuntu, fatto aggiornamenti??
<massy> che versione? 12.10?
<bacardy100> 11.10
<massy> così vecchia??
<massy> perche non hai messo la 12.10?
<massy> beh, allora agigornato il sistema?
<bacardy100> mi dice che i pacchetti installati hanno delle dipendenze irrisolte quando faccio aggiornamento
<TaLaDo> bacardy100, metti la 12.10 o al limite la 12.04
<bacardy100> errore broken count
<bacardy100> la sto scaricando adesso dal sito
<bacardy100> la devo masterizzare sul cd poi?
<massy> oppure sulla pendrive
<massy> creando un boot avviabile
<TaLaDo> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bacardy100> se la metto sulla penna conq quale boot la faccio  partire?
<gian_> ciao, usando lame, per trasformare file .wav in .mp3, bisogna farlo per forza file per file o c'è un comando che fa sì che tutti i file .wav siano trasformati .mp3?
<glpiana> gian_, ci sono interfacce grafiche per farlo, tipo soundconverter
<xiaoy> gian_, usa winff
<xiaoy> bacardy100, usa pendrive linux
<xiaoy> !winusb | bacardy100
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<xiaoy> !usbwin | bacardy100
<ubot-it> bacardy100: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<xiaoy> l'ordine di boot lo cambi dalle impostazioni del tuo bios
<xiaoy> gli dici di partire da usb
<xiaoy> TaLaDo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<TaLaDo> ?
<gian_> glpiana: usando i comandi invece dell'interfaccia grafica è possibile?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Sandrino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1530456/
<xiaoy> gian_, puoi fare con un for loop o con xargs
<gian_> xiaoy casa è for loop, lo trovo in man di lame?
<xiaoy> gian_, ecco... no, lo ptovi nel man di bash
<xiaoy> for f in *.wav; do lame -V 1 "$f" ~/Musica/mp3/"${f%.wav}.mp3"; done
<xiaoy> oh se è toppo lungo fai con xargs: ls *.wav|xargs -n1 -P4 -i lame -h {} {}.mp3
<xiaoy> con xargs è più diretto, for va benissimo se vuoi fare uno script con interfaccia
<xiaoy> però non capisco perché non vuoi usare winff
<xiaoy> trascini e premi un testo... facile, no?
<gian_> xiaoy, grazie, voglio usare i comandi solo per allenarmi
<xiaoy> oh
<sandro_> ciao ragazzi avrei bisogno di un aiutino veloce, sto cercando di installare su un portatile(molto vecchio ormai) la 12.04.1. il rpoblema è che pur masterizzando l'immagine su cd il pc non la legge e mi da un errore BOOTMGR mancante. sapete aiutarmi'
<TaLaDo> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sandro_> ci ho gia provato ma non funziona! altre idee?
<remix_tj> sandro_: come hai masterizzato il cd?
<TaLaDo> sandro_, come hai masterizzato la iso?
<sandro_> nero come .iso
<TaLaDo> lol
<remix_tj> ok sandro_
<jester-> sandro_: mi sa che hai copiato la iso invece di scriverla
<remix_tj> sandro_: hai controllato che l'md5 sia coerente con quello disponibile sul sito?
<remix_tj> !md5 | sandro_
<ubot-it> sandro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<sandro_> aspetta aspetta ..sono ritardato in materia md5 sarebbe?
<jester-> !md5sum | sandro_
<ubot-it> sandro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<sandro_> ok capito. quindi appena finito il down verifico che il codice sia correto.
<TaLaDo> no
<jester-> sandro_: buon conto controlla cosa c'è su cd
<TaLaDo> sandro_, devi scrivere l'immagine su disco
<TaLaDo> non copiare la .iso
<sandro_> capito
<jester-> sandro_: se sei su winz clica destro la iso e poi scelgi apri con nero
<sandro_> no sono con daemon
<jester-> sandro_: in sostanza la iso va scrittae e masterizzata/copiata
<jester-> e non
<sandro_> ok. nel caso non funzionasse?
<jester-> sandro_: cd o lettore siucchi
<jester-> ciucchi
<sandro_> in ogni caso sull HDD non esiste sistema operativo. alcuni mi hanno detto che la traccia 0 è defunta
<jester-> sandro_: eh ma devi assicurarti che parta il cdrom al boot
<jester-> certo che se parte hd ciucco non trova il boot
<sandro_> certo. imposto come preferenza il lettore, magari un aggiornamento bios? potrebbe andare?
<jester-> sandro_: se vedi che parte il cdrom e non trova il loader è il cd ma se guardi il contenuto del cd in winz lo vedi se hai copiato la iso o scritta
<sandro_> ok ok quindi nel primo caso rifaccio il cd nel secondo prendo il cestino e ce lo butto dentro
<jester-> sandro_: se non guardi il contenuto del cd siamo sempre al campo delle 100 pertiche
<sandro_> ahaha
<sandro_> ti sapro dire appena finisco di scaricare
<jester-> sandro_: allora il non trovato bootloader era immaginario?
<sandro_> no no ho due pc e sull'altro ho avuto virus allucinanti
<uragano2> Ciao a tutti! Uso Ubuntu 12.04.1 il 99% via ssh. L'altro giorno ho notato che non mi dice più quandoe  da dove mi sono collegato l'ultima volta.
<remix_tj> uhm, uragano2 strano, forse il motd nn funziona
<remix_tj> uragano2: puoi comunque verificarlo con last e lastlog
<uragano2> così cercando in rete ho scoperto il comando "last" e l'ho messo nel .bashrc, ma non bastava perchè non esisteva neanche il file di log e uindi ho dovuto crearlo. dopo le creazionetutto funzionava
<uragano2> Ora ho riavviato e il file è stato nuovamente cancellato...
<uragano2> succede la stessa cosa con i log di apache2 :(
<remix_tj> uragano2: ma... non è che ti hanno sfondato la macchina?
<uragano2> è il mio sospetto...modi per scoprirlo?
<uragano2> stava abilitando tutti i log per quel motivo appunto....
<uragano2> *stavo
<remix_tj> eh uragano2 prova a vedere se ci sono file strani, se bashrc non contiene roba strana, stesso per il bash_history, se ci sono utenti nuovi strani, se su /etc/ è tutto ok o hanno messo qualcosa di nuovo che cancella
<remix_tj> i log
<remix_tj> usare chkrootkit o rkhunter per vedere se è tutto ok
<uragano2> provo e ti dico
<uragano2> hmmm..dovrei farlo da un altro sistema? cioè tipo con una live?
<uragano2> da locale  chkrootkit non ha rilevato nulla
<sandro_> jester- grazie mille. partita l'installazione sono di nuovo operativo!
<jester-> ok
<TaLaDo> :)
<bacardy100> salve ho appena scaricato ubuntu 12.10 dal sito è in formato iso come lo masterizzo per installarlo?
<bacardy100> qualkuno puo' aiutarmi?
<glpiana> bacardy100, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<bacardy100> una volta masterizzato avvio il boot da cd/dvd vero?
<glpiana> sì
<bacardy100> ultima cosa ce la faccio a masterizzare su un cd o ci vuole un dvd?
<glpiana> bacardy100, dipende dalla dimensione della iso. credo che la 12.10 non ci stia su cd
<bacardy100> ok...quando installo il 12.10 che ho scaricato ( attualmente ho la versione 11.10) perdo i dati che ho sul pc? tipo foto ed altro
<glpiana> bacardy100, se non hai la home separata sì
<bacardy100> cioè, scusa se ti disturbo
<jester-> a meno che installi sopra senza formattare
<bacardy100> a ok quindi mi kiederà di installare sopra oppure formattare
<jester-> bacardy100: devi andare in manulae e poi click sull partizione linux, modifica, usare come ext4, montare come /  NON FORMATTARE
<bacardy100> ok grazie
<bacardy100> jester scusa se copio il file iso del 12.10 sulla pen drive come lo installo
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !usb | bacardy100
<ubot-it> bacardy100: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<bacardy100> un po' vomplicatuccio
<bacardy100> complicatuccio
<TaLaDo> bacardy100, non è complicato è semplicissimo
<bacardy100> per voi che siete pratici
<TaLaDo> bacardy100, se segui la guida lo sarà anche per te
<bacardy100> non so nemmeno dove sta la voce sistema-amministrazione
<TaLaDo> bacardy100, usi gnome sulla 11.10?
<bacardy100> scusa l'ignoranza ho installato ubuntu 11.10 ieri non so nemmeno cos'è gnome
<TaLaDo> -.-
<bacardy100> aiutami
<TaLaDo> bacardy100, risulta difficile aiutarti se non sai nemmeno cosa usi
<bacardy100> lo so ho installato ubunto perkè il mio pc non girava bene su xp ora è risorto con ubuntu
<uragano2> remix_tj: ho fatto il controllo con entrambi i programmi e il sistema risulta pulito
<remix_tj> uragano2: boh, se hai dei sospetti salvati i dati e rifai la macchina nuova. Comunque ti consiglio di disattivare l'autenticazione via password e usare solo quella via chiave
<Clara_> salve a tutti e grazie in anticipo a chi proverà a darmi una mano. Ho la microsd del telefono che ha smesso di funzionare misteriosamente. stavo provando quantomeno a recuperare delle foto, ed ho installato photorec, che funziona solo da terminale. è cmq abbastanza chiaro ma il problema è che non logge la sd... secondo voi si può fare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> Clara_, hai provato con gnome-disk-utility o gparted?
<Clara_> aggiungo che fino a ieri sera la sd sul telefono funzionava alla perfezione e stamattina improvvisamente nulla... :/
<Clara_> no cristian_c, sono altri software?
<cristian_c> Clara_, ma l'avevi inserita da qualche parte (intendo su pc, ecc...)?
<cristian_c> Clara_, sono dei software molto utili per controllare dischi, pendrive, ecc...
<Clara_> era sul telefono... e oggi puf, tutto sparito! ubuntu con l'adattatore la leggeva perfettamente... era pure una micro sd da 32 giga...
<cristian_c> Clara_, ma il casino è successo dopo averla usata con il pc?
<Clara_> e cmq si l'avevo inserita sul pc
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> :D
<Clara_> no, è il telefono che non riusciva più a leggerla. ho inizialmente pensato ad un guasto del tel, ma non è così... purtroppo ho fatto un controllo incrociato inserendo una microsd da 1 giga sul tel e andava alla perfezione...
<cristian_c> Clara_, il pc la legge attualmente?
<Clara_> no...
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Clara_, controlla quale dei due programmi è installato (gparted o gestore dischi)
<Clara_> vedo subito
<Clara_> ho gestore dischi
<cristian_c> aprilo
<cristian_c> ovviamente collega prima la sd
<Clara_> è già inserita!
<cristian_c> aperto?
<Clara_> si
<cristian_c> nella colonna sinistra
<cristian_c> cosa c'è?
<Clara_> come periferiche mi da generic multi card
<Clara_> ma se ci clicco non legge praticamente nulla... non so se è una cosa che compare di default
<cristian_c> Clara_, apri un terminale e digita: sudo fdisk -l && lsusb && lsusb -t && dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Clara_
<ubot-it> Clara_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Clara_> ok
<Clara_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1530841/
<cristian_c> uhm, hai anche un lettore di impronte XD
<Clara_> ahhah!! non ha mai funzionato!
<Clara_> o meglio non so farlo funzionare, che è diverso!
<cristian_c> Clara_, ci credo, non ha i driver
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 2: Dev 2, If 0, Class=vend., Driver=, 12M
<cristian_c> *hai
<cristian_c> comunque, pensiamo alla sd
<Clara_> :)
<cristian_c> Clara_, sembra tu abbia anche problemi con la temperatura
<Clara_> O_O davvero??
<cristian_c> CPU0: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 687746)
<cristian_c> Clara_, eh, dagli una controllata (alla temperatura)
<cristian_c> comunque, stacca la sd e riattaccala, digitando poi: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> e riposta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !sensors
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sensors'
<cristian_c> Clara_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<Clara_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1530854/
<Clara_> oddio parla ancora di temperatura...
<cristian_c> Clara_, mai vista una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> Clara_, per sicurezza, controlla la temperatura della cpu con lm-sensors (ti ho linkato la guida wiki)
<Clara_> starà impazzendo il pc... ti assicuro che nonè caldo! ora prova a far quello che mi hai detto cmq
<cristian_c> Clara_, ho trovato anche il modo di installare il lettore di impronte XD
<Clara_> ahahah! siete dei geni in questa chat!
<cristian_c> basta google
<Clara_> cmq stavo digitando i controlli per la temperatura, dicendo yes a tutte le domande... ma non si arriva a nessuna conclusione... son 4 volte che mi fa la stessa domanda...
<Clara_> ho seriamente paura che oltre la sd stia andando in palla anch il pc
<cristian_c> Clara_, posta l'output
<cristian_c> hai seguito attentamente tutta la guida  ele istruzioni?
<Clara_> no aspè... son riuscita
<cristian_c> le domande sono fastidiose ma basta seguire le indicazioni
<Clara_> sisi credo di essere arrivata alla fine infatti
<cristian_c> il wiki è fatto apposta per semplificare al massimo
<cristian_c> mi sembra che le risposte in maiuscolo siano quelle da scegliere
<Clara_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1530877/
<Hyil> buongiorno
<Hyil> vorrei sapere se ubuntu e veloce sui netbook?
<cristian_c> Hyil, meglio lubuntu o xubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Clara_, serem, riavvia il sistema
<cristian_c> *sperem
<massy> ecco
<massy> il buon cristian_c
<cristian_c> te pareva
<cristian_c> XD
<massy> sperem, tipica affermazione lumbarda
<massy> anzi padanica ahahahaha
<cristian_c> lol
<clara_> cristian.. non andava più la chat...
<clara_> me ne sono accorta solo ora
<cristian_c> clara_, hai riavviato il sistema?
<clara_> no
<clara_> stavo aspettando notizie da te... ma ovviamente se non le ricevevo non era colpa tua
<cristian_c> clara_, se la configurazione di lm-sensors è finita, riavvia il sistema
<clara_> ok
<cristian_c> comunque il fatto che salta la connessione non è buona
<cristian_c> *buono
<clara_> è normale invece, tranquillo... è perchè sto usando come router il cell, e la connessione non sempre è buona...
<cristian_c> clara_, se hai una connessione a banda larga, attenzione a non andare in roaming, a me è successo
<clara_> no,oddio ho wind e internet illimitato, l'ho già fatto altre volte e non ho avuto addebiti strani... ho appena traslocato e la linea internet me la riattaccano fra pochi giorni...
<clara_> cmq riavvio e torno
<tizibazz> buonsuaaaaaar <3
<clara_> eccomi qua
<tizibazz> ciao ;)
<cristian_c> clara_, continua a seguire la guida
<cristian_c> clara_, devi avviare lm-sensors
<altair> buongiorno a tutti/e
<distrozione> Ciao a tutti, scusato ho un problema con l'hd esterno, in pratica stavo per creare un disco di avvio utilizzando la iso che si trovava sull'hd e una pendrive dove creare il boot... il problema è che si è disconnesso per sbaglio l'hd e ora mi da errore di input/output e non mi fa accedere... montandolo su altri computer lo vedo senza la solita etichetta (si chiama my passport) e vedo 4 file "criptati"
<distrozione_> Ciao a tutti, scusato ho un problema con l'hd esterno, in pratica stavo per creare un disco di avvio utilizzando la iso che si trovava sull'hd e una pendrive dove creare il boot... il problema è che si è disconnesso per sbaglio l'hd e ora mi da errore di input/output e non mi fa accedere... montandolo su altri computer lo vedo senza la solita etichetta (si chiama my passport) e vedo 4 file "criptati"
<xiaoy> è
<attackment> ì
<xiaoy> ò
<attackment> ù
<xiaoy> funzionano tutti sti caratteri accentati, com'è che da un po' a questa parte sta un sacco di gente che scrive a punti interrogativi...
<attackment> non ho capito perdonami
<xiaoy> nulla attackment :)
<distrozione_> ragazzi scusate ho un problema abnorme
<distrozione_> in pratica l'hd esterno mi viene visualizzato come fat32, è sparita la sua "etichetta" standard (ora lo vede come file system da 320gb) e tutti i file all'interno sono scomparsi...
<distrozione_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno  distrozione_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<distrozione_> in pratica stavo per creare un disco di avvio utilizzando la iso che si trovava sull'hd e una pendrive dove creare il boot... il problema è che si è disconnesso per sbaglio l'hd e ora mi da errore di input/output e non mi fa accedere... montandolo su altri computer lo vedo senza la solita etichetta (si chiama my passport) e vedo 4 file "criptati"
<tre5> salve
<cristian_c> distrozione_, asp
<cristian_c> distrozione_, credo di avere lo stesso 'orrend' hard disk
<cristian_c> mi ha fatto dei brutti scherzi
<cristian_c> terribile quell'hard disk
<cristian_c> avevo fatto anch'io il backup ed è sparito tutto, ma avevo formattato in ntfs
<distrozione_> io non ho formattato ne fatto backup... ed era ntfs
<distrozione_> mo lo vedo fat32, senza etichetta (se non quella file system...) e dentro è vuoto.....
<cristian_c> a me era presente una cartella con un file all'interno vuoto
<cristian_c> una roba tipo volume system information
<cristian_c> avevo eliminato la cartella, formattato in ntfs e fatto il backup sull'hard disk. Poi è stato impossibile rimontarlo e, quando ci sono riuscito, era tutto vuoto con la cartella ricreata
<distrozione_> quindi non hai risolto?
<distrozione_> ci sono 10 anni di lavoro la dentro... non posso perderli...
<mibofra> ciao gente , cosa succede ?
<cristian_c> distrozione_, ho perso tutti i dati, ovviametne
<cristian_c> *ovviamente
<cristian_c> d'ora in poi starò attento con questo hd della western digital
<cristian_c> e l'ho preso pure in offerta, 50 euro invece di 80
<mibofra> chi ha perso tutto O.o ?
<cristian_c> io
<distrozione_> aspè reincollo...
<distrozione_> in pratica stavo per creare un disco di avvio utilizzando la iso che si trovava sull'hd e una pendrive dove creare il boot... il problema è che si è disconnesso per sbaglio l'hd e ora mi da errore di input/output e non mi fa accedere... montandolo su altri computer lo vedo senza la solita etichetta (si chiama my passport) e vedo 4 file "criptati"
<cristian_c> io l'avevo ance rinominato in WD
<cristian_c> *anche
<distrozione_> inoltre da ntfs è diventato fat32..
<cristian_c> distrozione_, una domanda: ma era incluso un cavo usb al suo interno? Io non mi ricordo più? Con cerrti cavi non lo collega e suona :O
<cristian_c> s/?/.
<distrozione_> da quel che ho capito è stata l'interruzione di alimentazione durante un operazione di I/O (ovvero la creazione del boot disk)
<mibofra> LOL , vediamo : distorzione_ : potresti provare con testdisk , cristian_c: tu te la cavi cono photorec se non hai toccato l'hd dopo il disastro .
<distrozione_> spiega meglio
<distrozione_> :)
<mibofra> dimostrazione_ erano cose MOLTO importanti = VITALI ?
<cristian_c> mibofra, non ci ho pensato a photorec, ma risulta proprio vuoto senza errori, anche se gnome-disk-utility non me lo da pulito a dun controllo
<cristian_c> (però me lo faceva anche prima di formattar ein ntfs)
<mibofra> perché se è così ti conviene portarlo ad aziende specializzate dimostrazione_ , anche se pagherai il tutto caro ed amaro .
<mibofra> comunque
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<distrozione_> 10 anni di lavoro di un etichetta indipendente....
<cristian_c> mibofra, comunque io e l'altro utente abbiamo lo stesso hard disk. A quanto pare è un hard disk problematico
<mibofra> che hd è : della ditta merd e co ?
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> io uso una pennetta usb da 64 GB della intenso :)
<cristian_c> mibofra, western digital, my passport
<cristian_c> uhm ,forse non è il mypassport
<distrozione_> comunque credo che il problema derivi dal punto di mount...
<mibofra> io con gli intenso mi trovo bene , e sono pienamente supportati dal kernel linux :=)
<distrozione_> dato che è cambiata l'etichetta
<distrozione_> come se appunto ci fosse un operazione in pendenza sul hd che lo blocca
<distrozione_> ora sto provando testdisk ma chiaramente vede solo la partizione fat32
<mibofra> dimostrazione_ una cosa , quanto erano importanti i dati che c'erano li ?
<mibofra> erano VITALI ?
<distrozione_> si chiaro che lo erano sennò perchè mi sbatterei??
<cristian_c> distrozione_, io infatti avevo cambiato l'etichetta
<mibofra> distrozione: ma quanto ? Proprio VITALI VITALI ?
<cristian_c> perché quella precedente aveva degli spazi
<mibofra> e dimostrazione_ ?
<Distro> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con le ulitime versioni di linux, 12.04 e 12.10. Io volevo reinstallare 12.04 purtroppo mi da molti problemi, ad esempio degli errori di continuo, problema con i jack del pannello frontale del case, e altri problemi, il fatto è ho esiste una soluzione a tutti questi problemi oppure devo per forza mettermi la 10.04 essendo LTS cosa mi consigliate fare ?
<mibofra> perché se no ti conviene affidarti a ditte specializzate .
<distrozione_> si vabbeh ho capito
<distrozione_> ma allora che uso a fare ubuntu se poi per un errore vado da ditte...
<distrozione_> diamine un modo ci sarà
<cristian_c> distrozione_, aspetta
<distrozione_> comunque faccio tentativi e ricerce, vi aggiorno...
<cristian_c> dimmi cosa ti restituisce lsusb
<Distro> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con le ulitime versioni di linux, 12.04 e 12.10. Io volevo reinstallare 12.04 purtroppo mi da molti problemi, ad esempio degli errori di continuo, problema con i jack del pannello frontale del case, e altri problemi, il fatto è ho esiste una soluzione a tutti questi problemi oppure devo per forza mettermi la 10.04 essendo LTS cosa mi consigliate fare ?
<cristian_c> distrozione_, così vedo se è il mio stesso hard disk
<distrozione_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Distro
<ubot-it> Distro: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<distrozione_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<distrozione_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<distrozione_> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<distrozione_> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<distrozione_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<distrozione_> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1058:0704 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. Passport External HDD
<mibofra> dimostrazione_ : puoi tranquillamente usando ma per dire , se sono database aziendali , quella è una soluzione quasi certa .
<distrozione_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c03e Logitech, Inc. Premium Optical Wheel Mouse (M-BT58)
<Distro>  si.
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1058:1010 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<cristian_c> no, il mio è diverso
<cristian_c> il tuo è 058:0704
<cristian_c> *1058
<mibofra> Distro: metti la 12.04 e torna qui :)
<Noostale> salve potrei sapere una cosa? Sono un vero gamer e sto scaricando ubuntu avrò abbastanza problemi nel giocare?
<Distro> mibofra, ok
<Distro> mibofra, però è sicuro che funzioni ?
<cristian_c> Noostale, usa steam for linux e ti troverai alla grande
<mibofra> dimostrazione_ : comunque se ci tieni , io me la sono cavata da vari disastri , quindi se ci tieni ti posso dare una mano con i tool di ripristino :) .
<Noostale> avrò problemi a giocare a giochi come far cry 3?
<cristian_c> *distrozione_, non dimostrazione XD
<cristian_c> Noostale, per quelli playonlinux
<cristian_c> Noostale, ma è meglio puntare susteam, tutto nativo
<cristian_c> *su steam
<Noostale> scusami ancora e grazie per il supporto ma cos è meglio winw o quest ultimo dato da te?
<cristian_c> cos'è winw?
<Noostale> *wine
<cristian_c> ah
<mibofra> Noostale | !chat
<cristian_c> noostale, ovviamente wine non funziona sempre bene, è una specie di emulazione
<cristian_c> anche se non lo è
<Noostale> ok grazie
<Distro> mibofra, però è sicuro che funzioni ?
<mibofra> Distro: LOL , vieni qua che ti do una mano a sistemarlo :)
<mibofra> dimostrazione_ : ma ci sei ancora ?
<Distro> mibofra, io lo sto scaricando
<Distro> mibofra,
<cristian_c> mibofra, distrozione_, e comunque era uscito
<mibofra> XD
<Noostale> scusate non trovo nella wiki il comando xD come si invia un messaggio privato?
<mibofra> Nostale /msg nick testo
<mibofra> o
<mibofra>  /query nick testo :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> distrozione, io sto provando con testdisk
<mibofra> distrozione : dicevo che comunque, se vuoi posso darti lo stesso una mano con tutti i tool di ripristino :)
<inform> Buonasera
<leosacc> sera
<satty93> salve
<astor84> salve a tutti... ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu
<astor84> sul mio portatile ho effettuato la partizione del disco con il relativo strumento di windows 7 e poi ho installato ubuntu 12.10 32 bit
<astor84> sulla partizione creata
<astor84> adesso vorrei passare a ubuntu 12.10 64 bit
<astor84> essendo nuovo di ubuntu esiste una procedura guidata per effettuare il passaggio?
<astor84> ovviamente voglio sostituire la versione a 32 bit con quella a 64 fermo restanto la partizione con windows7 sopra
<astor84> qualcuno di voi sa aiutarmi?.... grazie
<mibofra> astor84: si, ma conviene che installi direttamente ubuntu a 64 bit :)
<astor84> ho già installato quella a 32 bit e la uso da un paio di mesi
<astor84> adesso però devo installare necessariamente un programma che funziona solo con 64bit e quindi devo fare il passaggio
<cristian_c> astor84, hai la partizione EFI con tabella GPT?
<astor84> ??
<cristian_c> lol
<astor84> vorrei fare una cosa semplice possibilmente.... sto scaricando e scrivendo il live cd della versione a 64bit
<astor84> lo inserisco all'avvio e poi cosa devo fare per
<astor84> cancellare la versione a 32 bit e scriverci sopra quella a 64 bit senza toccare la partizione di windows
<astor84> (ho 2 partizioni oltre quella di ubuntu.... una windows e una dati ed entrambe non devono essere toccate dalla procedura)
<mibofra> astor84: non puoi cambiare architettura da un giorno all'altro così :D , ma puoi salvare le impostazioni utente ecc .
<astor84> non ho niente da salvare sulla partizione ubuntu
<mibofra> allora reinstalla :)
<astor84> vorrei solo sapere come comportarmi nella procedura di reinstallazione
<mibofra> tu avvia la live della 64 bit e torna qui :)
<astor84> e non posso farlo... ho solo un pc
<mibofra> astor84: dalla live avvi firefox e usi la webchat
<Guest17895> 'sera
<cristian_c> astor84, potresti formattare la partizione dove hai installato ubuntu in gparted
<cristian_c> mibofra, o sbaglio? :)
<Guest17895> come faccio a vedere le caratteristiche del mio pc da xubuntu? processore ram ecc.
<mibofra> cristian_c: si, ma sempre da live .
<astor84> ma non posso scriverci semplicemente sopra? ad un certo punto della procedura di installazione non mi dovrebbe chiedere dove voglio installare la nuova versione ?
<mibofra> astor84: si .
<astor84> e a quel punto come faccio a individuare la partizione da sovrascrivere?
<mibofra> ma se non avvi da live non arriverai a niente :D .
<mibofra> partizionamento
<mibofra> altro
<mibofra> la ext4
<cristian_c> Guest17895, ci sono vari programmi, tra cui sysinfo
<mibofra> la usi come / e metti di formattarla
<mibofra> fine .
<cristian_c> Guest17895, ma in generale, basta un lshw da terminale
<astor84> avviare da live... tu intendi inserire il cd live di ubuntu 64 bit
<astor84> ?
<Guest17895> grazie cristian_c  :)
<astor84> all'avvio
<astor84> ovviamente
<mibofra> astor84: nell'installer :)
<cristian_c> Guest17895, poi ci sono cpomandi specifici: cat /proc/cpuinfo, lspci, lsusb, ecc...
<cristian_c> *comandi
<cristian_c> Guest17895, dmidecode
<astor84> cosa è l'installer :)
<astor84> ?
<mibofra> quando installi ubuntu, l'applicazione che t fa arrivare ubuntu sull'hd del pc :)
<cristian_c> Guest17895, ifconfig, iwconfig, xinput, rfkill, xrandr, ecc...
<Guest17895> cristian_c,  ho provato da terminale e ho trovato quello che cercavo. ora devo solo capire se posso azzardarmi a provare ubuntu o rimanere su xubuntu :)
<astor84> se no nricordo male quando inserisco il live cd mi da due possibilià, la prima è provare la versione live e l'altra è installare... io premerò su installa e si avvierà la procedura di installazione
<cristian_c> Guest17895, cpu, ram?
<astor84> ad un certo punto dovrò scegliere dove installare
<astor84> giustoù?
<astor84> :)
<Guest17895> AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400
<cristian_c> dual core? Quanti ghx?
<mibofra> astor84: si
<cristian_c> *ghz
<mibofra> scegli altro e fai come ti ho detto :)
<cristian_c> !requisiti | Guest17895
<ubot-it> Guest17895: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Guest17895> grazie per il link :)
<astor84> bene... arrivato a questo punto quali opzioni mi presenta l'installer per la scelta della partizione su cui scrivere?
<astor84> e quale devo scegliere precisamente per fare quello che ho detto prima? :)
<mibofra> astor84: affianca o elimina completamente e metti ubuntu o altro
<mibofra> scegli altro
<mibofra> selezioni la partizione ext4
<mibofra> usala come /
<mibofra> e fagliela formattare
<problema> mibofra, scusami mibo ma non mi converrebbe installare la 10.04 ?
<mibofra> continua l'installazione .
<mibofra> se chiede della swap fagli formattare pure quella :)
<mibofra> problema : ciao, hai messo la 12.04 ?
<problema> mibofra, ancora no perchè non sono sicuro che vada a gonfie vele
<mibofra> ok, comunque vedo quando finisce il supporto della 10.04 .
<mibofra> asèe
<mibofra> *aspe
<astor84> cosa significa "usala come /"?
<enzotib> buonasera
<altair> buonasera a tutti
<mibofra> ciao enzotib84
<mibofra> ciao altair
<problema> mibofra, ottobre 2013 dovrebbe essere
<mibofra> astro84: quando scegli altro , ti chiederà cosa deve farne , fidati
<mibofra> problema: si , già visto ottobre 2013 per la desktop .
<problema> mibofra, cosa i consigli di fare ?
<astor84> va bene grazie.... adesso provo e vedo cosa succede
<mibofra> problema: te la trascini fino a ottobre che nel frattempo esce la 13.04 e la 13.10 :D .
<mibofra> LOL : la server della 8.04 finisce pure il supporto a ottobre 2013 :D .
<problema> mibofra, ma dici che i problemi della 12.04 non si possono risolvere ?
<mibofra> problema, io dico di si, sta a te decidere. Ma pensa che nel frattempo esce la 13.04 e la 13.10 :)
<problema> mibofra, ma non solo LTS
<mibofra> lo so
<mibofra> decidi tu però, è tuo il pc :D .
<problema> mibofra, io ora finisco di scaricare la 12.04 quando ho fatto mi puoi aiutare ?
<problema> mibofra, dato che ci avevo provato ma niente
<mibofra> si , sono sempre qui :)
<oigroig> salve a tutti
<oigroig> non so come installare flash per il browser opera
<cristian_c> oigroig, credo utilizzi lo stesso flash degli altri browser
<mizusan> ciao
<mizusan> come posso convertire i files .csv in .xls o simili x libreoffice?
<enzotib> mizusan, se apri il file con localc e poi fai "salva con nome"?
<enzotib> dovresti poter scegliere il formato
<mizusan> localc?
<mizusan> libreoffice calc
<enzotib> mizusan, LibreOffice Calc
<enzotib> yes
<mizusan> si ma mi viene con le colonne incasinate
<enzotib> non so se c'è un modo di farlo batch da terminale
<enzotib> mizusan, se mi dài un file di esempio, provo a verificare
<enzotib> !pastebin | mizusan
<ubot-it> mizusan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mizusan> sono indirizzi telefoni e-mail e altro, che dovrebbero essere divisi x colonna
<mizusan> ok te lo mando
<enzotib> mizusan, non ti mostra per caso una maschera dove indicare i separatori
<enzotib> ?
<mizusan> si cosa devo impostare?
<enzotib> mizusan, dipende da come è fatto il file, per questo volevo vedere
<problema> mibofra, ciao ci sei ?
<mizusan> ma come ti mando un file con paste copia/incolla?
<enzotib> mizusan, sì
<enzotib> mizusan, su pastebin però
<enzotib> !paste | mizusan
<ubot-it> mizusan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<problema> mibofra, ti prego dimmi che ci sei
<mibofra> si :)
<mibofra> non preoccuparti :D
<problema> mibofra, allora dimki tutto
<mizusan> mi ha incollato il link al mio desktop va bene così?
<enzotib> mizusan, non ho capito
<mizusan> come faccio a mandarti un file .csv?
<mibofra> problema: che problemi hai :D ?
<enzotib> mizusan, lo apri con gedit, selezioni tutto, copi, vai su pastebin, incolli
<enzotib> mibofra, metti il nick, premi "paste" e mi passi il link
<problema> mibofra, come che problema ho :) sono quello che era indeciso sulla versione
<enzotib> s/mibofra/mizusan/
<mizusan> enzotib, ok
<mibofra> si, e cosa hai messo problema ?
<problema> mibofra, ubuntu 12.04
<mibofra> enzotib: parli di paste.ubuntu.com ?
<mibofra> problema : e come va ?
<enzotib> mibofra, sì, perché?
<mibofra> enzotib: tanto per sapere :)
<mibofra> mibofra | !paste
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<problema> mibofra, allora ti rispiego tutto, ho dei problemi con il pannello frontale del case se collego le cuffie non si sente niente
<mibofra> vai nelle impostazioni audio .
<problema> mibofra, okpoi ?
<mibofra> ti da solo una scheda audio ?
<problema> mibofra, no 2
<mibofra> prova quella non selezionata .
<cristian_c> mibofra, io mi intendo di audio :D
<mibofra> cristian_c: se vuoi :) . Vediamo come va a finire :D (che io metto la soluzione di un bug sul launchpad :D ) .
<problema> cristian_c, ok allora aiutami tu per favore
<problema> cristian_c, con le 2 ultime versioni mi da questo problema
<problema> cristian_c, niente ^
<problema> ORA VI SPIEGO IL PROBLEMA I JACK AUDIO DEL PANNELLO FRONTALE DEL CASE NON FUNZIONANO, OGNI VOLTA CHE SETTO I 2 MONITOR E OGNI VOLTA CHE RIAVVIO MI SI RESETTANO LE IMPOSTAZIONI, OGNI TANTO MI ESCONO DEGLI ERRORI SENZA SENSO VI PREGO MI SERVE UNA MANO
<mibofra> NON GRIDARE :D .
<cristian_c> mibofra, bug? Soluzione? Launchpad? :O
<problema> ...
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | problema
<ubot-it> problema: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<mibofra> :D si cristian_c
<mibofra> ora vado a cena , bye ;)
<problema> cristian_c, quindi ?
<problema> ho risolto grazie mille lo stesso
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> prego
<centoanime_> buona sera a tutti ^_^ avrei un paio di domande da fare... se qualcuno di voi ha 5 minuti da perdere fatemi un pvt perfavore...
<enzotib> !chiedi | centoanime_
<ubot-it> centoanime_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> centoanime_, sarebbe meglio fare tutto in pubblico, dato che così può essere utile anche agli altri, e si riduce il rischio che un millantatore ti racconti panzane
<centoanime_> mi chiedevo se esiste un modo per far funzionare alcuni programmi e giochi di win su ubu
<enzotib> centoanime_, wine, playonlinux, virtualizzazione, dual-boot
<Sandrino> altair , il link e' il seguente http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1529579/; non riesco capire però' perché' appena aggiornato alla versione 12.04 il collegamento a internet funzionava; il tutto si era configurato automaticamente
<altair> sandrino ma dall'icona delle connessioni vicino l'orologio, cliccandoci su, vedi le connessioni? vedi i nomi?
<altair> Sandrino, da quello che posso vedere io è come se i cavi non fossero inseriti bene. Il router non parla con la tua scheda di rete
<altair> per cui il router non fornisce nessun indirizzo alla scheda di rete e tu non navighi ovviamente.
<altair> Sandrino, il router è in dhcp? credo di si. se si, ci sono range limitati?
<Sandrino> altair , sul disco fisso del pc, ho installato Windows Xp; quando avvio posso scegliere se far partire Xp oppure Ubuntu.
<Sandrino> Altair, chiedo scusa ma ho avuto un problema e mi sono dovuto scollegare
<Sandrino> Alari, il router e' anche wifi. Tutte le volte che lo accendo mi collego con l'iPad2 e funziona correttamente. Il Pc ha istallato Xp; quando avviò però' posso decidere se usare Xp oppure Ubuntu.
<Sandrino> Altair, il Pc con Xp, si collega perfettamente  internet così' come l'iPad2.
<Parzu> Ciao a tutti
<Parzu> problema ubuntu one
<Parzu> non trovo soluzioni su forum ita
<cristian_c> Parzu, hai guardato nel wiki di ubuntu?
<Parzu> (inglese chi lo capisce... ;) )
<Parzu> si ma non è per accedere
<Parzu> cioè:
<cristian_c> Parzu, che c'entra l'inglese?
<Parzu> ho un accesso personale
<Parzu> (cristian) non riesco a seguire i forum in inglese tutto qua....
<Parzu> allora:
<cristian_c> Parzu, ma io parlo del wiki
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> !wiki | Parzu
<ubot-it> Parzu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Parzu> capito
<cristian_c> Parzu, allora: hai guardato sul wiki?
<Parzu> vado e torno
<Parzu> ma dovrebbe essere una cosa non trattata
<Parzu> a dopo!
<cristian_c> Parzu, veramente c'è la guida
<Parzu> si già vista
<Parzu> ma io ho già ubuntuone
<Parzu> una personale
<Parzu> e una condivisa a scuola
<Parzu> 2 account ubuntuone diversi
<Parzu> su una utenza casalinga volevo allinearmi a scuola
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/UbuntuOne
<Parzu> ma -ahimè-  non mi spiegano mai come
<cristian_c> e cosa vorresti fare?
<Parzu> -su un utente-
<Parzu> allineato, per così dire, a un cloud particolare
<cristian_c> ?
<Parzu> "cancellare" e allinearsi all'altro
<Parzu> Sono loggato come utente A su ubuntu
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ah, un merge
<Parzu> e ubuntu one è quello personale
<Parzu> voglio quello della scuola
<Parzu> se creo utente B
<cristian_c> Parzu, beh, che problema c'è
<Parzu> posso allinearmi
<Parzu> ma non dall'utente A
<Parzu> non posso neanche cancellare ubuntu one e poi reinstallarlo
<cristian_c> uhm , non mi sembra una cosa impossibiler
<Parzu> capisco che in qualche cartella ci saranno i dati di iscrizione
<Parzu> account, pw, ....
<Parzu> ma non riesco a capire dove
<Parzu> nè si può cancellare, per così dire, da ubuntu one direttamente
<Parzu> diciamo così, dal lanciatore
<Parzu> riesco solo ad accedere dal browser
<Parzu> ma non posso nè caricare direttamente il file nè salvarlo direttamente
<Ab3L> raga. sto cercando di usare wireshark per sniffarmi un po' la scheda wifi. non voglio farlo partire da root (che non è consigliato), ma voglio usarlo da utente normale. In /usr/share/doc/wireshark-common/README.Debian, leggo che bisogna aggiungere a mano l'utente al gruppo "wireshark"  (cosa che ho fatto), solo che appena avvio ho il messaggio d'errore che non si può avviare /usr/bin/dumpcap come
<Ab3L> processo figlio (child process).
<Ab3L> come posso correggere?
<Parzu> cosa che invece a scuola dal tablet e dal Pc faccio regolarmente
<Parzu> -.....................-
<mibofra> Ab3L, devi dare svariati permessi, ti conviene farlo girare come root, magari con sudo invece che con root proprio
<mibofra> e
<mibofra> se possibile usalo in live
<mibofra> così non lasci tracce .
<Ab3L> mibofra: cosa intendi "in live"? con un live cd?
<mibofra> si
<Ab3L> uffa. allora mi tocca riavviare.
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> sorry
<Parzu> qualcuno ha letto
<Parzu> ha una qualche idea su ubuntuone
<Parzu> vedi sopra....????
<mibofra> Parzu: che ha ?
<Parzu> vedo se ti ricopio la discussione....
<Parzu> [21:17] <Parzu> posso allinearmi [21:17] == Sandrino [4f339c3e@gateway/web/freenode/ip.79.51.156.62] has quit [Ping timeout: 245 seconds] [21:17] <Parzu> ma non dall'utente A [21:18] <Parzu> non posso neanche cancellare ubuntu one e poi reinstallarlo [21:18] <cristian_c> uhm , non mi sembra una cosa impossibiler [21:18] <Parzu> capisco che in qualche cartella ci saranno i dati di iscrizione [21:18] <Parzu> account, pw, .... [21:19]
<Parzu> no ha tagliato....
<Parzu> ok allora
<Parzu> loggato ubuntu utente A con ubuntuone "topolino"
<Parzu> voglio altro utente "paperino"
<Parzu> e togliere "topolino"
<Parzu> senza uscire da utente A
<Parzu> non si può dai menù di ubuntuone
<Parzu> non di può cancellandolo
<Parzu> - si -
<Parzu> non è un problema trattato sul forum e sul wiki  italiano
<Parzu> ????
<mibofra> no, dovresti far lavorare più client sulla stessa macchina, ma non è possibile con ubuntuone .
<Parzu> ma -CANCELLARE- "topolino" dall'utente A????
<Parzu> .... intanto io continuo a cercare......
<cristian_c> Parzu, ma non basta semplicemente cancellare il primo account e loggare da un altro dispositivo?
<mibofra> per cancellare devi disconnetter l'account dal client
<Parzu> soso
<Parzu> ho creato l'utente B
<Parzu> e da quello vedo "paperino"
<Parzu> ma è un utente solo per quello....
<Parzu> e "topolino" non mi interessa più....
<Parzu> chissà se cancellandolo da ubuntu one sul browser
<Parzu> mi permette di....????
<Parzu> PROVO!
<cristian_c> cancella quello giusto però, ;)
<cristian_c> Parzu, queste le hai già viste: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/ ?
<Parzu> quel pò che capisco (???) in inglese, si.....
<grubbed> Ciao a tutti :))
<grubbed> stupido script
<grubbed> scusate ragazzi per problemi di varia natura ho dovuto reinstallare windows e mi s'è sminchiato il grub, qualche anima pia che mi dia una mano o che mi potrebbe linkare qualche guida?
<grubbed> sullo stesso hd ho doppia partizione
<cristian_c> !grub | grubbeed
<ubot-it> grubbeed: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> *grubbed
<cristian_c> lol
<grubbed> grazie mille
<grubbed> Ciao a tutti :P
<Guest54170> ragazzi posso chiedere un aiuto
<Gallo_> ciao
<Gallo_> posso chiedere a qualcuno un aiuto?
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-15
<Dario91> salve, ho bisogno di aiuto. nel momento in cui vado a fare l'aggiornamento del sistema, mi è questo messaggio di errore. http://s13.postimage.org/v0zlrnj5j/Schermata_del_2013_01_12_14_50_12.png     mi era successo già un'altra volta e mi era stato consigliato di dare da terminale sudo apt-get update e risolsi. questa volta invece non si risolve. idee?
<Dario91> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<Antonio80> ciao a tutti
<Antonio80> scusate la fretta...
<Antonio80> ho un problema con Gwibber... mi sono autenticato con vari account... tra cui twitter e facebook...
<Antonio80> mi dite perchè nell'elenco degli stati (tweet o stati, a seconda del social network) mi escono soltanto quelli dei miei amici di twitter... ma neanche uno di facebook?
<diabolika> Buon giorno
<nicola_> buondì
<nicola_> all'accensione del netbook mi è apparsa una finestra che dice: "Si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema"
<nicola_> da cosa può dipendere?
<glpiana> ola
<nicola_> ciao glpiana
<nicola_> ho un problema
<nicola_> all'accensione del netbook mi è apparsa una finestra che dice: "si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema"
<nicola_> da cosa può dipendere?
<glpiana> nicola_, ste finestre danno dei dettagli di solito
<glpiana> senza dettagli non posso saperlo
<enzotib> buongiorno
<massy> buon giorno
<MoL0ToV> ciao ragazzi! mount: tipo di filesystem 'smbfs' sconosciuto  possibile che ubuntu con la config di default non sia in grado di montare un smbfs??
<MoL0ToV> cosa bisogna installare?
<enzotib> cifs-utils
<MoL0ToV> certo che lo potevano mettere di default...
<MoL0ToV> ;P
<MoL0ToV> nisba
<MoL0ToV> mount: tipo di filesystem 'smbfs' sconosciuto
<enzotib> usa -t cifs
<enzotib> che è lo stesso, smbfs è obsoleto
<MoL0ToV> qual'è la differenza?
<enzotib> uhm, credo siano la stessa cosa
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<MoL0ToV> ola boss!
<MoL0ToV> io mi chiedo perchè la gente usa ancora windows vista e xp quando c'è ubuntu. E' la perfezione in confronto... boh saranno masochisti
<MoL0ToV> ragazzi, ho eliminato la cartella /home/Documenti
<MoL0ToV> e l'ho rimpiazzata con un link simbolico che punta al mio share di rete. Però nautilus o thunar se la sfoglio non me la apre. Perché?
<enzotib> cosa dice?
<MoL0ToV> ah no adesso va... uhm boh! forse ci mette un attimo ad aggiornare la cache
<MoL0ToV> delle icone ecc..
<MoL0ToV> ottimo adesso mi manca da installare la fotocopiatrice come stampante e scanner
<MoL0ToV> non ne vuole sapere di funzionare questa maledetta! :)
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, non ho capito bene il problema :)
<altair> ciao a tutti. per ridurre massivamente risoluzione, dimensione e formato di una serie di foto utilizzo riot un programma per windows che gira tramite wine. Non esiste purtroppo una versione per linux. C'è un programma che faccia la stessa cosa nativo per linux? Ho provato trimage ma esegue una compressione di formato senza poter modificare la risoluzione e quindi con un guadagno di spazio veramente minimo...
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, ma niente sto provando a configurare in cups una multifunzione di rete
<micheg> più che un link simbolico potevi montare /home da un host remoto tramite nfs per esempio
<MoL0ToV> ma non funzika
<micheg> è la maniera più corretta
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, ma l'hai installata prima in locale?
<cristian_c> altair, beh, ci sono molti software
<micheg_> ad esempio in fstab: 192.168.1.100:/users  /home   nfs      rw,hard,intr  0     0
<altair> cristian_c, trovato! mi rispondo da solo sperando che possa tornare utile anche ad altri. Fermo restando che Riot è veramente favoloso e che raggiunge dei livelli di compressione e di recupero di spazio impressionanti una vuona scelta nativa per linux è xnconvert!
<cristian_c> credo ci sia anche altro
<micheg_> c'è image magick per il batch fai anche prima, per esempio per fare una serie di thumbs: for img in `ls *.jpg` \ do \  convert -sample 25%x25% $img thumb-$img \ done (i \ sono gli a capo)
<micheg_> e non devi nemmeno caricare l'ambiente grafico.
<altair> micheg, io cerco come tutti gli utenti qualcosa di comodo che venga fornito con una gui che mi semplifichi la vita.... perchè devo usare il terminale se sono stati realizzati software di buona qualità come xnconvert? ci si lamenta sempre che in linux manca il software... bhè xnconvert è favoloso e ha un milione di funzioni. Da oggi non utilizzerò più riot su wine.... Non mi serve più.
<micheg> guarda c'avrai pure ragione ma non capisco questo astio verso il terminale
<gr> sono un novizio di Ubuntu: l'ho appena installato ma, completando con il riavvio, non succede niente!
<micheg> oltretutto questo xconverter non mi pare software libero, ne presente sui repo standard al contrario di image magick
<micheg> dai un occhiata a converseen: http://converseen.faster3ck.net che è fatto molto bene, è open source e sviluppato da un italiano molto bravo: Francesco Mondello
<altair> micheg, nessun astio!! Adoro il terminale e tutte le cose che mi permette di fare... ma se riesco a farlo tramite gui invece di digitare centinaia di caratteri lo preferisco di gran lunga. xnconvert non esiste su repo ufficiali ma è un software molto ben realizzato. Credo che sarebbe più corretto realizzare un'ottima gui per image magik che ne permetta l'utilizzo a tutti in maniera semplificata oppure aggiungere software di ott
<altair> ima qualità come xnconvert ai repo ufficiali
<altair> xnconvert è opensource
<altair> converseen.... vado subito! grazie micheg!
<cristian_c> altair, guarda che la riga di comando è flessibile
<cristian_c> altair, cosa che la gui non ti da
<cristian_c> e funziona su qualunque de, ed è pi 'leggera' di una gui, non devi installare montagne di pacchetti
<cristian_c> gr, schermata totalmente nera?
<cristian_c> gr, hai installato in dual boot?
<cristian_c> altair, tra l'altro esiste anche la gui di imagemagick
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> altair, basterebbe uno script (con un lanciatore?)
<cristian_c> altair, dovresti metterti in testa che su linux la priorità non sono le gui
<cristian_c> ma le funzionalità dei programmi
<cristian_c> se uno vuole ci fa una gui, ma è un di più, che può essere realizzato da altri
<altair> cristian_c, sinceramente non capisco l'avversione alle gui che permettono a tutti di usare le ottime qualità di linux e dei suoi software.
<cristian_c> e poi non ci vuole molto a fare una guida da un programma a riga di comando
<micheg> diciamo che le gui sono priorità delle distribuzioni, le funzionalità sono priorità del sistema di per se
<micheg> pensa ai meccanismi di pipe e affino
<cristian_c> altair, ma sono due cose diverse, una è lo sviluppo di un programma, la seconda è la sviluppa della gui (opzionale)
<micheg> affin
<cristian_c> non sono due cose concorrenti
<micheg> unix è nato per montare piccoli software che insieme fanno grandi cose
<micheg> le gui son venute dopo
<micheg> molto dopo
<micheg> un frontend lo puoi sempre fare quando hai una buona base
<micheg> no?
<altair> cristian_c, se si vuole che tutti possano utilizzare linux e dare modo a tutti di amare questo sistema lo si deve portare alla portata di tutti.
<cristian_c> micheg, la gui è un vestito, nulla di più XD
<cristian_c> altair, sì, ma non va chiesto allo sviluppatore di quel programma
<altair> cristian_c, la gui è il vestito tramite il quale puoi presentare a tutti ciò che contiene
<altair> ma io non lo sto chiedendo allo sviluppatore del programma....
<cristian_c> altair, lo sviluppatore rende libero di utilizzare il sup programma come si vuole
<cristian_c> non dev'essere legato a una particolare gui
<cristian_c> anz, chi vuole può realizzare anche otto, dieci gui per il programma
<cristian_c> sai quante gui ci sono per mplayer e ffmpeg? :D
<cristian_c> *anzi
<altair> lo so perfettamente
<altair> e mi permettono di usarli
<altair> se non ci fossero le gui
<cristian_c> altair, tra l'altro puoi farti una semplice gui al volo con zenity
<altair> non perderei tempo a imparare i comandi troppo complessi per farli funzioanre da terminale
<cristian_c> cioè, non ci vuole un mago
<altair> cristian_c, ma credi davvero che la gente voglia farsi la propria gui?
<cristian_c> altair, eh, ma non ti basta usare un alias o un lanciatore
<cristian_c> ?
<altair> o credi che voglia aprire un programma e ridursi le foto!?!?
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, no sto provando a installarla via ethernet
<cristian_c> a volte la gui è più complicata di un oscript
<cristian_c> certo, se usi thunderbird da terminale, è un po' difficile
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, beh, comunque dovresti partire sempre dalla configurazione più semplice
<cristian_c> e poi la complichi
<jester-> che poi le gui eseguono lo script
<cristian_c> esatto
<jester-> in tutti gli os
<cristian_c> tipo, faccio clic su un bottone -> esegui questo comando
<jester-> eh
<jester-> softcenter synaptic & co usano apt e dpkg
<jester-> pari pari
<cristian_c> altair, poi per imagemagick basta anche una gui terra terra, per quello che devi fare
<altair> ma si siamo tutti d'accordo su cosa facciano e a cosa servano le gui. il fatto è che ad un utente "normale" a cui consiglio linux non posso certo spiegare che deve farsi una gui o imparare comandi su comandi da terminale.
<jester-> ma vedee tutte le app nei repo da terminale ordinate per.... etc etc sarebbe da matti
<cristian_c> ma infatti non la farà lui
<altair> cristian_c, apri imagemagick apri converseene apri xnconvert. capirai subito cosa intendo.
<micheg> thunderbird? ma via! telent popmail.provider.com 110, user , pass, list retr
<cristian_c> che poi ne esistono tante di gui
<micheg> na gui per leggere la posta roba da matti
<cristian_c> altair, ma che ci vuole a crearsi un lanciatore
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> micheg, eh eh, non è semplice
<jester-> linux non è commerciale quindi il dev esperto fa lo script, qualcun altro farà la gui etc etc
<jester-> peace aveva fatto una gui per non ricordo cosa chiamata fuoco
<jester-> e andava a nche bene, poi si è rotto le balle a ha abbandonato
<altair> ma lo so!!!!
<micheg> era una gui per ffmpeg fatta con kommander
<altair> ma se sviluppi windows e poi di botto togli la versione grafica e ritorni al dos il 99% degli utenti non lo useranno più!
<altair> intendo quello!
<micheg> probabilmente non troppo complessa da portare su kommander-kde4 se qualcuno trova il tempo, la voglia e lo stimolo
<altair> con xnconvert e con converseen è un gioco da ragazzi svolgere il lavoro richiesto. perchè mai dovrei doverlo fare da terminale?!
<altair> sarebbe assurdo!
<altair> mi fornisce più controllo .... ma non mi serve!
<micheg> perché un giorno ti potresti trovare ad avere necessità particolari difficili da gestire da una gui
<micheg> ad esempio tutti i file che inziiano per K_ li vuoi in un certo formato
<altair> micheg, concordo.
<micheg> per le operazioni banali
<micheg> ok vada per la gui
<micheg> però
<cristian_c> altari, il dos? LOL
<micheg> però
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, non ce l'ho a portata è al quinto piano e non ho portatili con ubuntu da attaccarci via usb ;P
<micheg> se impari ad usare image magick
<cristian_c> *altair
<micheg> e ti trovi su un altro linux
<micheg> riesci comunque a fare quello che devi
<micheg> se devi istruire un tuo amico è più semplice ragionare di terminale
<micheg> etc
<jester-> eh ma l'utonto normale non è  interessato a capire terminale e palle varie
<cristian_c> che poi mica devi digitare il cmando ogni volta
<cristian_c> lanciatore, e problema risolto
<cristian_c> *comando
<micheg> si ma istruiamoli questi utunti, meglio 10 utenti consapevoli di 100mila utonti di stocazzo
<altair> :D
<micheg> l'utonto non apprezza, non dona, non partecipa, non fa comunità
<micheg> che è la base di linux
<micheg> non contribuisce alla conoscenza
<nicola_> buondì
<micheg> e quindi a che ti servono 100mila utonti? che scassano sui forum perché non riescono nemmeno ad usare google
<altair> signori state denigrando l'utente.... e non mi pare cosa giusta.
<jester-> micheg: quando uno va in macchina non è interessato a sapere/capire cosa succede quando pigia la frizione e cambia la marcia
<cristian_c> sì, ma anche un lanciatore dimostra un minimo di consapevolezza, il terminale non è obbligatorio
<jester-> anzi io ho preso una automatica
<cristian_c> e comunque, in questo modo puoi fare quello che vuoi, davvero
<jester-> no pigio piu la frizione e cambia da solo
<nicola_> all'accensione del pc mi appare una finestra che dice: "si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema"
<nicola_> da cosa dipende e, soprattutto, come posso risolvere?
<micheg> si con una piccola differenza la macchina non è un prodotto comunitario dove hai a disposizione i sorgenti
<micheg> e dove puoi contribuire
<jester-> cristian_c: vaglielo a spiegare alle befane che in un ufficio lavorano
<jester-> micheg: utonto non sa cosa sia  open non open etc etc
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, ma mica devono configurare loro, altrimenti il tecnico che ci sta a fare?
<jester-> ma sa che se un qualcosa è scomodo non lo usa
<micheg> si e si ritorna al punto di partenza, GNU/linux è qualcosa più di un software fino a se stesso è una comunità
<micheg> perdere queste radici è stupido
<jester-> cristian_c: si e si paga un tecnico per far funzionare roba che in altri os vanno?
<jester-> la tipa va alla macchinetta del caffè a sparlare del marito mentre il tecnico le fa l'icona
<micheg> no vabbè allora che programmi gui ci siano è giusto per gli utenti casual
<micheg> ma spingere col tempo questi utenti
<micheg> ad una maggiore consapevolezza del sistema
<micheg> non è sbagliato anzi
<cristian_c> jester-, il tecnico lo pagano comunque, sfruttiamolo
<jester-> micheg: mica per niente linux desktop non si schioda dallo 0,5%
<OverMe> secondo me siete tutti ot
<TaLaDo> lol
<nicola_> glpiana, ho riletto il log è ho visto che mi hai risposto
<cristian_c> OverMe, è vero, mi quieto :)
<jester-> cristian_c: se hi 100 uffici lo paghi
<nicola_> la finestra mi dà solamente quel messaggio con due pulsanti:
<jester-> se ne hai meno telfoni a chi ti ha venduto l'os e ti assiste
<nicola_> segnalare adesso il problema? annulla segnala problema
<micheg> jester-: secondo me lo 0,5% è una percentuale troppo bassa lontana da quello che vedo io
<OverMe> nicola_, da terminale: dmesg | tail
<OverMe> !paste | nicola_
<ubot-it> nicola_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<micheg> ho visto serious sam su steam su ubuntu quindi anche per il gamer ora è una piattaforma abbordabile anzi i gamer di solito sono anche smanettoni che si fanno il pc da se, vien da se che un sistema di tipo linux è più in filosofia di windows
<nicola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533910/
<glpiana> nicola_, clicca su "segnala il problema" e vedi cosa succede
<tnx222> ciao, sto traslocando ubuntu sul nuovo disco. Dopo aver copiato con dd la tutte le logiche dentro la estesa di ubuntu devo modificare gli UUID dentro fstab. Il mio dubbio è questo: sul nuovo disco ho appena finito l'installazione di windows, dopo averci spostato anche ubuntu, devo o non devo aggiungere all'fstab anche gli UUID delle due partizioni di windows o bastano gli UUID di ubuntu per avviarlo?
<jester-> tnx222: le winz se le vuoi montate al boot
<tnx222> chiaramente genererò un nuovo grub2 con chroot una volta traslocato
<nicola_> ubuntu 12.04 ha riscontrato un errore interno:
<jester-> tnx222: grub si pensa lui a uuid
<glpiana> !paste | nicola_ oppure
<ubot-it> nicola_ oppure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !image | nicola_
<ubot-it> nicola_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tnx222> jester- quindi niente UUID windows è necessario per il dual boot
<nicola_> ExecutablePath: usr/sbin/NetworkManager
<jester-> tnx222: non in fstab, è una faccenda grub e la risolve lui
<jester-> tnx222: in fstab sedi metter gli uuid della partizione / eventuale home e swap
<tnx222> jester- ok, quindi lascio dentro fstab quello che c'era nella vecchia installazione di ubuntu (/boot, swap, /root, /home) cambiando solo gli UUID, grazie per il chiarimento :)
<jester-> tnx222: e virifica i punti di mount
<jester-> se sono coerenti
<tnx222> jester- ricreo pari pari una estesa con 4 logiche nel nuovo disco e le rimonto speculari (se sono più grandi cambia nulla?)
<jester-> nulla
<tnx222> jester- ok, grazie ancora, ciao
<jester-> trovi uuid con blkid
<tnx222> jester- ok
<nicola_> glpiana questo è il contenuto della finestra http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533926/
<nicola_> non riesco a creare immagine
<glpiana> nicola_, avviene ad ogni riavvio?
<nicola_> si, da ieri
<altair> micheg, converseen crasha
<glpiana> nicola_, e ieri cosa hai installato?
<nicola_> eh, bella domanda! aggiornamenti automatici
<jester-> nm a buone donne
<nicola_> e ho fatto un giro qua e là su cartelle temporanee
<micheg> altair: installato da ppa? avvialo da terminale  quando crash vedi che ti dice
<glpiana> nicola_, su pastebin: dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<altair> micheg, dice "Errore di segmentazione"
<jester-> ppa, pochi a parte, è altra roba che contribuisce a creare problemi
<micheg> altiar: boh!
<nicola_> ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1533937/
<glpiana> nicola_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager network-manager-gnome
<nicola_> pare abbia terminato. riavvio e vi faccio sapere
<glpiana> ok
<gr> tutto ok! Prima del "riavvio" avevo tolto il CD...
<MoL0ToV> ma GnomeBaker non c'è su ubuntu nei repository? :|
<MoL0ToV> assurdo bisogna installarlo a mano.. vabbè
<MoL0ToV> cioè aggiungere un repo extra
<jester-> che magari ti sminchia pure il sistema cambiando qualche lib
<OverMe> perché assurdo? Nei repo non ci può essere tutto il software del mondo
<MoL0ToV> manco si instala
<jester-> non ti sei mai chiesto perchè certa roba non è nei repo?
<MoL0ToV> cosa c'è di buono? tipo nero per cairsi... c'è k3b ma volevo usare qualcosa per gtk
<jester-> in primis non ci sono le ciofeche
<jester-> e poi roba non ritenuta stabile e affidabile e affidabile come sviluppo
<MoL0ToV> /etc/apt/sources.list.d$ rm gnomebaker-stable-quantal.list
<MoL0ToV> è sufficiente per rimuovere il repository extra?
<jester-> hai zompato il path
<MoL0ToV> ??
<jester-> MoL0ToV: k3b è valido quanto nero che ti freg delle gtk
<MoL0ToV> allora vai di k3b
<MoL0ToV> :)
<jester-> MoL0ToV: path = percorso di dove sta i lfile
<MoL0ToV> si lo so
<MoL0ToV> ma cosa vuoi dire?
<massy> il k3b è valido piu di nero??
<massy> veramente ragazzi??
<MoL0ToV> certo k3b è una bomba
<MoL0ToV> era per non installare le kdelibs
<massy> io con brasero ho anche bruciato qualche disco ehehehe
<jester-> massy: piu non lo so, ma di sicuro è il piu tosto in linux
<massy> ok mi avete convinto, come sempre
<jester-> MoL0ToV: e che problema darebbe installando le qt
<MoL0ToV> sarà complicato portare k3b su gnome? :D
<MoL0ToV> no no niente
<MoL0ToV> solo che kde non lo uso quindi... ma vabbè
<MoL0ToV> farò un'eccezione :)
<jester-> MoL0ToV: lo installi e lo usi, qualsiasi app kde funa in gnome e viceversa
<jester-> funza*
<MoL0ToV> si si lo so
<MoL0ToV> ma le gtk mi stanno più simpatiche
<jester-> che senso avrebbe fare il porting a gtk di una app che usa le qt
<MoL0ToV> eh che almeno se uno è su gnome
<MoL0ToV> ha un applicazione con estetica gnome, non kde
<MoL0ToV> non che sia un dramma, è vermanete una cosa estetica e basta
<MoL0ToV> gli sviluppatori avranno cose più serie a cui pensare eheh
<jester-> e di sicuro non fanno lavoro inutile
<massy> lo sto installando, k3b, poi installero' le sue dipendenze
<MoL0ToV> cmq io credo che ormai ubuntu sia di gran lunga superiore a wnidows
<jester-> massy: se le prende lui le dipendenze
<MoL0ToV> mi viene il fegato grosso ogni volta che devo usare windows
<MoL0ToV> secondo me come esce samba4, la microsoft arranca..
<MoL0ToV> cioè volgio dire se ci pensi è assurdo che paghi per qualcosa ed è pieno di marcio
<MoL0ToV> mentre qualcosa tenuto in piedi da volontari va meglio ed è pure gratis
<jester-> MoL0ToV: sono gia tutti al cesso con la caghetta da quando è stato presentato unity su tablet e cellofoni
<MoL0ToV> vuol dire che di fondo, alla ms c'è qualcosa che non quadra..
<MoL0ToV> qui in provincia di trento c'è una legge per l'uso e diffusione di formati e software aperti nelle pubbliche amministrazioni
<MoL0ToV> è già legge
<MoL0ToV> anche se alcuni dinosauri sono difficili da abbattere... visualbasic, access... e compagnia bella
<MoL0ToV> è un pò come debellare un'epidemia eheheh
<MoL0ToV> quando esce samba4 tolgo quel chiodo di windows 2003 e passo al 100% a linux
<MoL0ToV> la legge è dalla mia parte quindi non possono dire niente, se non accettare ed apprezzzare
<jester-> MoL0ToV: lavori nel pubblico?
<micheg> posso commentare? visual basic e access nel 2013! grisù! aiutaci tù!
<MoL0ToV> si lavoro in un istituto scolastico
<MoL0ToV> abbiamo 6 sedi
<MoL0ToV> 200 pc
<MoL0ToV> una ventina di stampanti
<jester-> MoL0ToV: ti occupi della parte informatica hw e sw?
<MoL0ToV> si
<MoL0ToV> se conoscete qualche politico pro linux nelle vostre regioni/provincie, fategli leggere questa http://www.icpergine1.it/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=321&func=select&id=52
<MoL0ToV> purtroppo sono i politici che decidono le sorti degli enti pubblici.. quindi l'unica è passare da loro, assessori, consiglieri... ecc...
<MoL0ToV> qui a trento qualcuno l'ha capito
<MoL0ToV> anche se la strada è ancora lunga...
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, ma poi l'hai installata questa benedetta stampante
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> MoL0ToV: di ai capoccia di prendere hw compatibile
<jester-> e de cacciare qualche donation per sviluppare sw specifico
<MoL0ToV> soprattutto informatica trentina, l'azienda che si occupa del reparto IT nella pa del trentino, è un pò... come dire non mi sembra intenzionata a passare a strumenti open
<MoL0ToV> i programmi gestionali dovrebbero centralizzarli su piattaforma apache php mysql
<MoL0ToV> che ormai lo sanno anche i sassi che è superiore...
<MoL0ToV> invece...
<MoL0ToV> è come se avessero il freno a mano tirato!!!
<MoL0ToV> almeno questa è l'impressione... poi magari è anche sbagliata chissà
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, temo che te ne 'sbatti' allegramente di leggere gli altri utenti XD
<MoL0ToV> ;P
<MoL0ToV> la stampante ormai ce l'hanno
<MoL0ToV> ma la danno come compatibile tutti online... è ps e pcl6
<MoL0ToV> le porte ipp e socket sono aperte...
<MoL0ToV> eppure niente non si muove
<MoL0ToV> konica minolta c451
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, dovresti provare prima in locale
<MoL0ToV> abbiamo solo HP apparte i fotocopiatori che sono konika-minolta
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, ma dove hai trovato le istruzioni di installazione?
<MoL0ToV> ma sono andato su cups e ho seguito la procedura automatica
<MoL0ToV> me la rileva
<MoL0ToV> e tutto
<MoL0ToV> addirittura se apro un cassetto mi avverte che c'è un cassetto aperto
<MoL0ToV> o se estraggo un toner
<MoL0ToV> quindi la comunicazione con la stampante c'è
<nicola_> qualcuno utilizza il software dike per la firma digitale?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, e i driver?
<cristian_c> nicola_, si trova nei repo?
<nicola_> si, già installato e funzionante
<micheg> php/mysql al massimo lo definirei una buona alternativa, superiore è un termine un pò forte. superiore a che?
<nicola_> l'unico discorso che non ho capito è il perchè mi crea un file chiamato NULL in home dove registra tutte le attività di apertura, firma, verifica firma, ecc.
<nicola_> in win nn lo fa
<cristian_c> nicola_, hai guardato il man?
<nicola_> mmm ?
<cristian_c> ?
<nicola_> man sta per manuale?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> man dike
<nicola_> nn dice nulla
<nicola_> neanche la finestra di configurazione consente di disabilitare il log
<nicola_> premetto che il log, a quanto parte, lo crea solo in linux (no win)
<jester-> nicola_: se è un log basta cancellarlo
<nicola_> penso di sì perché mi elenca la progressione di tutte le attività che compie
<nicola_> il problema che anche cancellandolo verrebbe ricreato al primo utilizzo
<TaLaDo> nicola_, e che fastidio ti da?
<nicola_> ah si, in effetti
<TaLaDo> :)
<nicola_> solo che pensavo che per motivi di privacy fosse meglio nn memorizzare la progressione di firma e/o di verifica di una firma
<TaLaDo> nicola_, però potrebbe essere utile avere una traccia di cosa viene fatto o no?
<nicola_> si e no
<nicola_> sono dell'opinione che i software dovrebbero mantenere traccia di cosa viene fatto solo per la diagnosi dei problemi.
<nicola_> i dati personali sono altra cosa... ;-)
<nicola_> a proposito, come si fa ad evitare a LibreOffice di memorizzare i "file recenti" ?
<nicola_> scusate ma nn mi ero accorto dell'ora!!
<nicola_> ci vediamo più tardi
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, il driver c'è in cups
<MoL0ToV> lpd://stampante.dominio/print
<MoL0ToV> questa è la conenssione
<MoL0ToV> driver KONICA MINOLTA C451 PS(P) (it)
<cristian_c> immagino sia incluso in cups
<MoL0ToV> si
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, controlla i log di cups
<cristian_c>  /var/log/cups/
<MoL0ToV> http://pastebin.com/1TyDj7ij error_log di cups
<cristian_c> Unable to auto-configure PostScript Printer - no bidirectional I/O available!
<cristian_c> job 16, quindi è il sedicesimo tentativo che fai
<MoL0ToV> già
<cristian_c> Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.
<cristian_c> è scritto anche questo
<cristian_c> c'è modo di settare questa opzione?
<MoL0ToV> provo
<MoL0ToV> credo di si, in cups
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, mi sembra di aver trovato qualche opzione
<cristian_c> in Impostazioni del server
<MoL0ToV> si ho apena restartato cups
<MoL0ToV> adesso riprovo
<cristian_c> 'Salvare le informazioni di debug per la risoluzione dei problemi'
<cristian_c> ma non so se è quella giusta
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, la stampa di prova la fa?
<MoL0ToV> eh no, ecco il debug: http://www.pastebin.ca/2302572
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, quale protocollo di rete stai usando?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, digita anche: lpstat -t
<cristian_c> ho un'altra domanda
<cristian_c> ops, di là
<jester-> MoL0ToV: se è hpòip devi andare sul sito hp e prendere l'ultima versione dell'installer. infatti se installi il hplipgui vedi che ti manda a prenderlo la no funza una cippa
<cristian_c> jester-, konica minolta, stampante di rete
<jester-> poicon hplip-gui hai un driver meglio che quello winz
<jester-> prima parlava di stampanti hp
<jester-> e dal log hplip tira in ballo
<cristian_c> jester-, sembra un problema di cups, perché lui riesce a controllarla da remoto
<cristian_c> quando stampa
<jester-> con solo hpcups viene una meddata
<jester-> va la stamp. forse il fasss ma non o scanner
<jester-> 12.04 andava tutto con hplip-gui
<cristian_c> jester-, inoltre, ho trovato una discussione in mailing list che presenta gli stessi errori di log con una stampante della stessa marca
<cristian_c> ci sarà qualche errore nel ppd
<jester-> che si prendeva hplip col suo bel drfiver precotto
<MoL0ToV> jester-, hpòip? cioè?
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, ma negli uffici si usa meno hp
<jester-> poi causa policy hanno segato tipo le java
<MoL0ToV> è konica-minolta
<jester-> MoL0ToV: hplip
<mibofra> Ciao raga :)
<MoL0ToV> $ lpstat -t
<MoL0ToV> scheduler is running
<MoL0ToV> no system default destination
<MoL0ToV> device for PIANO_TERRA: lpd://KMBT5A3030.SCU-77/print
<MoL0ToV> PIANO_TERRA accepting requests since mar 15 gen 2013 13:35:53 CET
<MoL0ToV> printer PIANO_TERRA is idle.  enabled since mar 15 gen 2013 13:35:53 CET
<jester-> MoL0ToV: è stampante scanner hp?
<MoL0ToV> 	Data file sent successfully.
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, hai letto in query?
<MoL0ToV> no è una konica, non una hp
<jester-> allora ho capito male
<jester-> se non trovi il driver la vedo dura
<cristian_c> jester-, il driver c'è
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere incluso in cups, immagino
<jester-> si anche quello di hp c'è ma non va
<cristian_c> jester-, quelli di cup dovrebbe aggiornare i ppd
<jester-> o meglio dovrebbe andare a dacricarsi il necessario da hp ma non va
<cristian_c> *cups
<cristian_c> *dovrebbero
<cristian_c> con i fix
<jester-> cristian_c: siamo sempre al campo delle cento pertiche, dovrebbero ma serve adesso e non c'è
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, hai letto in query?
<MoL0ToV> si
<jester-> visto che i produttori i driver linux non lo fanno non possono fare i miracoli stando dietro a tutto .'hw
<MoL0ToV> ho letto che anche il tizio ha problemi
<MoL0ToV> ma sembra solo con i pdf
<jester-> quelli che lo fanno li seghi
<MoL0ToV> a me non stampa proprio nulla
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, cioè il tizio con la konica minolta ha gli stessi errori in cups
<cristian_c> nel log
<MoL0ToV> urp
<MoL0ToV> vado a mangiare!
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV, fai qualche prova con programmi diversi/file diversi
<MoL0ToV> che mi chiude la mensa ;)
<cristian_c> ok, ciao
<MoL0ToV> grazie mille alla prox
<romanista> buongiono, volevo chiedere a qualcuno di voi se è possibile, in qualche maniera, mettere il livello di carica in punti percentuali nella barra superiore di unity. grazie
<cristian_c> :)
<MoL0ToV> se passate ad trento fate un fischio che ci beviamo una birretta ;)
<romanista> niente?
<annamaiora> chi mi da una mano? ho un pentium4 abbastanza vecchiotto, la scheda video è una ATi, so che non è molto supportata, ma vorrei installare i driver proprietari. come faccio?
<annamaiora> ho visto  delle guide, ma non  ci sono riuscita
<cristian_c> annamaiora, forse non ci sono i driver proprietari per tale scheda
<cristian_c> annamaiora, quale scheda?
<annamaiora> non ne ho idea
<annamaiora> so solo che è ati
<annamaiora> aspetta che guardo
<annamaiora> VESA: RS3
<cristian_c> annamaiora, no. Digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> usa pastebin
<annamaiora> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1534242/
<cristian_c> ATI RS300
<cristian_c> simile
<annamaiora> e quindi?
<cristian_c> annamaiora, in Driver aggiuntivi non esce niente?
<annamaiora> cristian_c: no!
<annamaiora> pagina bianca
<cristian_c> annamaiora, ma perché ti servono i driver proprietari?
<annamaiora> perchè provo a vedere dei video, e si vedono a scatti!
<annamaiora> e poi perchè ho un televisore monitor fullhd ma con ubuntu lo vedo solo a risoluzione bassa
<annamaiora> cristian_c: se non ci sono possibilità però mi arrendo
<cristian_c> annamaiora, non è detto che i driver proprietari risolvano il problema
<cristian_c> annamaiora, domande: 1) quali video? 2) come colleghi il pc al monitor/tv?
<annamaiora> cristian_c: video AVI mpg
<annamaiora> ma cristian_c con windows vedo in fullhd
<annamaiora> cristian_c: lo collego con presa vga
<cristian_c> annamaiora, ci sono dei video che riesci a vedere?
<annamaiora> non ne ho provati molti
<annamaiora> solo uno
<cristian_c> annamaiora, lol
<cristian_c> annamaiora, la scheda è su un laptop, su un desktop?
<annamaiora> ma su windows lo stesso video si vede bene
<annamaiora> desktop
<cristian_c> annamaiora, mi sono appena accorto di una cosa, lol
<cristian_c> annamaiora, non stai utilizzando alcun driver per la tua scheda
<cristian_c> e ci credo non riesci a vedere quasi nulla
<annamaiora> e ma te l'avevo detto!
<cristian_c> annamaiora, ma tu volevi i drive rproprietari
<cristian_c> annamaiora, io pensavo che non ti andavano bene gli open
<annamaiora> cristian_c: cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> *driver
<annamaiora> va bene qualsiasi cosa basta che funzioni
<cristian_c> annamaiora, non ho idea del motivo per cui non stai usando i driver open
<annamaiora> cristian_c: non so come metterli
<cristian_c> annamaiora, ma da quando è successo tutto questo?
<annamaiora> cristian_c: ho installato ubuntu dal minicd
<cristian_c> annamaiora, spiega esattamente cosa hai fatto e da quando è iniziato
<cristian_c> ma perché dal minicd?
<cristian_c> perché una minimale?
<annamaiora> per sbrigarmi prima
<annamaiora> :D
<cristian_c> eh, infatti ti stai sbrigando XD
<cristian_c> usa un'installazione alla tua portata
<annamaiora> XD
<cristian_c> i radeon sono installati ma non attivati
<annamaiora> e si possono attivare?
<cristian_c> 	Kernel modules: radeon, radeonfb
<cristian_c> quindi stai usando dei generici driver vesa
<cristian_c> che al massimo ti danno un'immagine
<annamaiora> ok ma non dovrebbe essere facile attivarli visto che ci sono?
<cristian_c> ma perché complicarsi sempre la vita?
<cristian_c> annamaiora, prova: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati xfonts-base
<annamaiora> ed ora?
<annamaiora> riavvio?
<annamaiora> cristian_c: ha impostato xorg ati, che faccio riavvio?
<cristian_c> annamaiora, comunque non ho trovato driver proprietari per la tua scheda sul sito di amd
<cristian_c> annamaiora, dimmi se ha installato qualcosa
<cristian_c> annamaiora, chi ha impostato?
<annamaiora> cristian_c: stavo cercando i proprietari perchè pensavo che con quelli risolvevo, nonsapevo che non avevo nessun driver attivato
<annamaiora> aspè cristian_c provo a riavviare perchè secondo me funziona
<cristian_c> annamaiora, quindi ti toccherà usare gli open, la scheda open
<cristian_c> *la scheda è vecchia
<cristian_c> ricontrolla anche con lspci -k
<annamaiora> cristian_c: non mi sembra che  sia cambiato nulla
<annamaiora> cristian_c: ci sono ancora quei vesa
<annamaiora> cristian_c: come faccio???
<enzotib> buonasera
<Noostale> posso avere l' MD5 di ubuntu 12.10 64 bit? Non lo trovo scusatemi
<Noostale> Trovato scusatemi ;)
<enzotib> !md5 | Noostale
<ubot-it> Noostale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<blacklist> Salve a tutti ho un problema vorrei aggiornare kde del mio Kubuntu 12.04 ma quando vado nel terminale ad agg. il repo mi da questo :  File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 125, in <module>
<blacklist>     ppa_info = get_ppa_info_from_lp(user, ppa_name)
<blacklist>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 84, in get_ppa_info_from_lp
<blacklist>     curl.perform()
<blacklist> pycurl.error: (60, 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none')
<blacklist>  come posso risolvere il problema ?
<OverMe> che comando dai nel terminale?
<blacklist> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<OverMe> ah è questo che intendi per aggiornare
<OverMe> beh qui non c'è supporto per ppa esterni
<OverMe> chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<blacklist> grazie OverMe
<altair> ciao a tutti. esiste un comando che serva ad eliminare quelle librerie, e quelle parti di sistema che non vengono mai utilizzate o non più necessarie... e a mantenere il sistema reattivo e fresco? Ho dato sudo apt-get autoremove. C'è qualcos'altro
<altair> ?
<attackment> sudo apt-get clean
<Alex90> Ciao a tutti!!
<Alex90> Vorrei gentilmente chiedere una piccola info su Ubuntu... c'è qualcuno che ha tempo e voglia di rispondere?
<temi_> Ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi se qualcuno di voi sa come mettere il tema Dust su ubuntu 12.04 gnome classic no effect
<temi_> grazie mille
<Alex90> Mi dispiace... non so... Io invece ho un problemino con il wireless... vedo la rete ma non mi accetta la password (giusta)!! Stessa cosa su due reti diverse, wpa e wpa2 personal controllato...
<Alex90> Mi chiedo se sia un problema con il driver? E' intel 3945abg
<temi_> Ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi se qualcuno di voi sa come mettere il tema Dust su ubuntu 12.04 gnome classic no effect
<dani3le85> salve ho problemi con ubuntu 12.20
<dani3le85> 12.10
<dani3le85> come lo installo su un asus eeepc?
<alexandros> ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04, può darmi una mano qualcuno?
<enzotib> !chiedi | alexandros
<ubot-it> alexandros: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kimal73x> se volessi associare ad un file un programma non presente nell'elenco di default come si fa?
<alexandros> allora ho installato in dualboot ubuntu 12.04 a 64 bit insieme a windows7 32 bit. Ubuntu funziona perfettamente tranne per il riavvio, in quanto si ferma e non va il riavvio. Quindi devo spegnere manualmente e ripartire. Ho un dell latitude
<alexandros> ho un dell e5520
<xiaoy> alexandros, mi piace la gente che non demorde... no, sul serio :)
<enzotib> kimal73x, è una cosa specifica del filemanager, quale usi?
<altair> kimal73x, non puoi selezionare sfoglia e indicare l'eseguibile del programma
<altair> ?
<altair> scusa enzotib
<enzotib> altair, figurati
<kimal73x> altair: no. enzotib il mio file manager è il solito
<kimal73x> nautilus
<altair> kimal73x, perchè no scusa?
<kimal73x> enzotib: se clicco su "apri con altra applicazione" non posso scegliere io oltre quelle che mi mette in elenco
<enzotib> kimal73x, non la trovi neanche se clicchi su "mostra altre applicazioni"?
<kimal73x> neanche se dico di mostrarmi altre applicazioni...dovrebbe poi farmi andare a cercarla
<kimal73x> enzotib: no
<kimal73x> poi c'è find su internet....ma non ha senso
<altair> se clicchi su apltre applicazioni ... non appare il menù ad albero del pc?
<kimal73x> enzotib: sto usando ubuntu tweek. è l'unica soluzione
<kimal73x> altair: NO purtroppo no. sarebbe l'ideale
<altair> kimal73x, te lo chiedo solo perchè a me funziona così....
<kimal73x> ma guarda che strano
<enzotib> kimal73x, nautilus è regredito in qualche aspetto, secondo me si potrebbe fare modificando ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapp.list
<kimal73x> enzotib: allora tu mi confermi che è così?
<kimal73x> enzotib: cioè dovrei andare a modificare quel file di testo?
<enzotib> kimal73x, a me fa un elenco che credo sia limitato
<kimal73x> ma vedi che macchiavellismo
<altair> :D
<kimal73x> enzotib: e anche a me fa quell'elenco mentre ad altair che penso abbia la 12.04
<kimal73x> non lo fa
<enzotib> kimal73x, non sono sicuro che funzioni, ma se a te funziona con ubuntu-tweaks, usa quello
<enzotib> kimal73x, ma che applicazione è? fornisce un .desktop?
<kimal73x> enzotib: sta volta mi è capitato con psd di wine. ma l'altra volta anche con una interna di linux
<enzotib> kimal73x, ma ripeto, queste applicazioni hanno un wrapper .desktop=
<enzotib> ?
<kimal73x> enzotib: non so di cosa parli. cosa intendi per wrapper...?
<enzotib> kimal73x, prendiamo per esempio clementine, che è un audio player, è un eseguibile situato in /usr/bin
<enzotib> kimal73x, poi c'è un file Clementine.desktop in /usr/share/applications, che fa riferimento all'eseguibile, al nome visualizzato, ad una icona, etc.
<kimal73x> l'eseguibile è situato dentro wine in questo caso
<kimal73x> però ho installato anche un'altra app, che in automatico mi appare in cima alla lista anche se è di wine.
<kimal73x> enzotib: senti scusa, ma forse sono cieco. :(
<kimal73x> enzotib: era in cima alla lista e non la vedevo
<enzotib> lol
<kimal73x> guarda tra l'altro è molto semplice. se faccio tasto destro e anzicchè aprire vado su proprietà. poi cè apri con...e quindi posso personalizzare anche senza ubuntu twik
<kimal73x> no no. funziona allo stesso modo di apri...come non detto
<enzotib> kimal73x, ecco, stavo per dirlo
<kimal73x> posso associare un'icona del programma al file? questo è chiedere troppo lo so
<kimal73x> ahahah
<enzotib> comunque se crei un desktop per la tua applicazione, ammesso che non ce l'abbia, e lo metti in ~/.local/share/applications, allora te lo mette in elenco
<alexandros> nussuno può rispondere allora
<adriano> ciao
<adriano> vorrei una mano
<adriano> perfavore
<Guest67924> salve a tutti
<Guest67924> salve
<Guest67924> vorrei uan mano perfavore
<Guest67924> io ho un cellulare android e vorrei sostituire android con ubuntu, potete dirmi come posso fare?
<kimal73x> cambiare icone è proprio rognoso
<Sandrino> Scusate se ieri sono stato un poco frettoloso e forse distratto.
<mario_> salv
<Sandrino> altair, attualmente mi funziona l'iPad2 con internet e sempre il solito Windows Xp con internet.
<mario_> salve a tutti mi potete iutare
<mario_> aiutare
<mario_> io ho un cellulare android
<mario_> vorrei cambiare il sistema operativo nel nuovo ubunto
<mario_> per il cellulare
<mario_> vorrei sapere il sito del download e magari anche il modo di farlo
<busy87> mario_ mi sa che ancora nn è stato rilasciato
<alessiorock> ciao chi mi aiuta per un mega problema?
<mario_> io ho dei link di download ma nn so come si mette
<mario_> ahha
<busy87> aaaah xD
<mario_> per caso sai come
<alessiorock> È MAI CAPITATO A QUALCUNO CHE IL PC SI BLOCCASSE COMPLETAMENTE E NON RISP AI COMANDI CON LA VERSIONE 12.04'
<alessiorock> ?
<mario_> qualcuno ha skype?
<alessiorock> IO
<mario_> aggiungimi magari posso aiutarti
<mario_> sono superadri99
<busy87> sto guardando mario_
<mario_> grazie
<mario_> tante!
<busy87> mario_ mi passi il link x il download
<mario_> o mannaggia lo ho perso aspetta lo riprendo
<mario_> http://www.linuxmobile.org/
<mario_> eccolo
<busy87> mario_ ma tu vuoi installare la distro che è stata annunciata ad inizio gennaio.. quella x gli smartphne??
<mario_> io voglio installare quella  per tutti gli smartphone
<busy87> mario_ quella dovrebbe uscire a gennaio
<busy87> a febbraio scusa
<mario_> a
<mario_> e nn c'è una versione
<mario_> "pre" ora?
<busy87> forse ci sarà una versione x i tester..
<mario_> quando?
<mario_> xke io voglio provarlo subito XD
<busy87> boh.. io nn la riesco a trovare
<mario_> ma nn trovi manco una guida per instllare
<busy87> mario_ esce a febbraio xD
<mario_> lol perfetto
<busy87> www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/ubuntu-phone-download-will-be-ready-late-february
<mario_> aspettiamo fino a febraio
<busy87> si parla di fine febbraio..
<mario_> vabbè
<mario_> aspettiamo la fine di febraio
<mario_> D:
<xiaoy> alessiorock, devi essere più preciso sul problema
<xiaoy> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<xiaoy> !info
<busy87> mario_ altrimenti puoi installare ubuntu classico... ma penso che poi nn potrai fare telefonate xD
<mario_> lol allora nn mi serve a molto
<busy87> ahahha xD
<mario_> io avendo un sony ericsson xperia play
<mario_> mi server per telefonare
<xiaoy> !chat | busy87, mario_
<ubot-it> busy87, mario_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<busy87> aspetta un altro po...
<busy87> okk ubot-it
<busy87> :)
<mario_> vabbè vedremo a fine febraio
<mario_> ora vado via e vediamo a febraio bye!
<Sandrino> altair, chiedo scusa ma non sono riuscito a recuperare le istruzioni di ieri. Dove posso ritrovare? Ho guardato nei loggati ma non ho trovato quelli di ieri.
<Akhilleus> come lettore multimediale va bene lasciare solo vlc????
<Akhilleus> o metto pure mgmome player?
<ALESSIOROCK> il problema è che il pc sembra congelato, mouse, tastiera e qualsiasi cosa è bloccata e sono costretto a riavviarlo con il pulasante di spegnimento ad ogni blocco di sistema
<Akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1535162/
<Akhilleus> non va più la stampante
<Akhilleus> ho uno scudo rosso nella barra
<Akhilleus> potete aiutarmi???? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1535162/
<Akhilleus> non si connette neppure al local host
<Akhilleus> mi potete gentilmente aiutare???
<Akhilleus> mi chiede di usare il filtro danneggiati per trovare il pacchetto di sistema
<Akhilleus> io nn trovo nulla
<Akhilleus> e non posso procedere
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, sudo apt-get -f install
<Akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1535193/
<Akhilleus> nn va lo stesso
<Akhilleus> ed ho uno scudo come un divieto rosso sull abarra
<Akhilleus> come faccio?
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, a sec.. :)
<Akhilleus> ok scusa
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, scusa ero impegnato
<xiaoy> allora..
<xiaoy> ehh... dai sudo  apt-get --fix-broken
<Akhilleus> poi
<xiaoy> poi, cosa?
<Akhilleus> nn va
<xiaoy> sudo apt-get update
<xiaoy> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xiaoy> prova così
<Akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1535213/
<xiaoy> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<xiaoy> sudo apt-get --reinstall libsane
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, aspe che vado a magnà :) ci vediamo tra un po'...
<Akhilleus> operazione libsane non valida
<xiaoy> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libsane
<xiaoy> scusa... per la fretta... se non va
<xiaoy> prova sudo apt-get install --reinstall libsane sane sane-utils libsane-extras xsane
<Akhilleus> nn va
<Akhilleus> neppure
<xiaoy> allora aspe che ritorno dalla pappa, o qualche altro utente vuole dare supporto a Akhilleus finche magno
<Akhilleus> magari mi aiutaste
<Akhilleus> io sto qui cmq
<Akhilleus> cmq mi dice che c'è un pacchetto danneggiato nel sistema
<Akhilleus> il sistema di pacchetti è danneggiato
<Akhilleus> e nn va lo stesso
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, non è pronto... mannaggg
<xiaoy> allora dai sudo apt-get --purge --force-all libsane
<xiaoy> scusa: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all libsane
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, non è pronto... mannaggg
<xiaoy> sudo dpkg --purge --force-all libsane
<Akhilleus> ok provo
<Akhilleus> ora
<Akhilleus> il sistema dei pacchetti é danneggiato
<Akhilleus> trova aggiornmenti
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, mo è pronto :D ci vediamo tra un po'... c'ho ancora un paio di ideucce per sto bug... perché è un bug di ubntu, eh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/1083482
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1083482 in sane-backends "package libsane 1.0.23-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite shared '/etc/sane.d/fujitsu.conf', which is different from other instances of package libsane:amd64 (dup-of: 1041636)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1041636 in sane-backends "package libsane 1.0.22-7ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite shared '/etc/sane.d/fujitsu.conf', which is different from other instances of package libsane:amd64" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Akhilleus> no ho causato io l'errore
<vale78> ciao, vorrei sapere qual'è la compatibilità di periferiche passando da windows a ubuntu.grazie.
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, possiamo continuare se vuoi
<Akhilleus> risolto
<Akhilleus> ho un altro problema
<Akhilleus> ho dato  il comando con la f
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, come hai risolto?
<kalos> buonasera
<Akhilleus> vorrei sapere se come lettore multimediale posso lasciare vlc e basta
<Akhilleus> ho dato dopo il tuo ultimo comando -f mi pare
<Akhilleus> nn ricordo ho incollato
<kalos> sto cercand info su come risolvere il problema della ventola sul portatile sempre a palla e mi è stata segnalata la chat di supporto come possibile fonte di informazioni
<Akhilleus> posso lasciare solo vlc?
<Akhilleus> o gnomeplayer lo installo?
<Akhilleus> xiaoy ci 6???
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, sudo dpkg --purge --force-all libsane ? <-- hai dato questo, vero?
<kalos> .
<Akhilleus> si si
<Akhilleus> ma ho il problema
<xiaoy> ok... adesso vediamo il secondo problema
<Akhilleus> che quando cerco gli update prima accanto avevo la scritta impostazioni adesso non+
<xiaoy> kalos, anche io quel problema. cos'hai un amd?
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, vlc è ottimo
<xiaoy> apre un po' di tutto
<Akhilleus> ma xkè non mi appare impostazioni su aggiornamenti software
<kalos> si, xiaoy, ho un amd
<Akhilleus> cosa ho combinato????
<kalos> un hp g64 che monta un amd
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, non andare in panico :D che è successo
<xiaoy> kalos, gli amd sono così: economici, ma con il difetto... XD
<Akhilleus> hai presente quando schiacci il pulsante per gli update???? prima avevo accato la dicitura impostazioni adesso  non+
<xiaoy> kalos, se con win ti fa lo stesso problema, puoi solo andare a vedere nel bios, disattivare la ventola sempre accesa
<kalos> xiaoy, a saperlo prima, uno non compera, purtroppo l'ho scoperto ora, no con win non fa nessun problema, funziona tutto a dovere, mentre nel bios non riesco a trovare niente che riguardi la ventola.
<Akhilleus> in pratica se volessi togliere quelli di terza parte dal pannello non posso+
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, suao apt-get update
<xiaoy> *sudo :)
<xiaoy> dai quello e vedi
<xiaoy> è normale dopo il problemino che avevi
<Akhilleus> si ma xkè prima apparivano e adesso no?
<xiaoy> kalos, dimmi un po' di nuovo il prcessore
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, dai sudo apt-get update
<kalos> xiaoy, ho provato un certo programma, chiamato jupiter, ma non risolve niente, ora provo a cercare su google mettendo +amd, mi hai dato uno spunto.
<kalos> xiaoy, il processore è amd athlon II su un portatile hp G64
<Akhilleus> insomma vorrei vedere il pulsante impostazioni
<Akhilleus> come prima
<xiaoy> iio sto su un thurion 2 ... mah... vedi un po' su google se con quel processore c'è qualcosa
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, hai dato l'update?
<Akhilleus> si
<Akhilleus> resta=
<xiaoy> dai l'update, poi riapri il pannello dell'upgrade
<Akhilleus> come?
<Akhilleus> resta senza il comando impostazioni
<Akhilleus> mi dice solo che è aggiornato
<Holden> kalos, ho un fisso, non un portatile, con amd athlon II, caricando un modulo è possibile regolare la velocità della ventola scrivendo un numero (da 0 a 225) in un file in /sys
<Akhilleus> ma nn va
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, abbiamo dato da line di comando il comando sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, non ricordi?
<kalos> ciao Holden, mi puoi dire che modulo carichi ?
<xiaoy> abbiamo aggiornato tutto
<Akhilleus> no quello no mi sa
<Holden> kalos, un attimo, ti faccio un paste degli appunti presi a suo tempo
<Akhilleus> fatto ma nulla
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, posta uno screenshot... così cerco di capire
<Akhilleus> ok
<Holden> kalos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1535366/ ovviamente il modulo potrebbe essere diverso (anzi lo sarà di certo, è legato al chip che controlla la ventola e monitora le temperature)
<kalos> grazie, Holden, fino ad ora ho installato acpi per dare acpi -t e vedere la temperatura e poi quel Jupiter, programma che ti dicevo prima.
<kalos> grazie, Holden, ora visito quella pagina e provo.
<Akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/243025
<Akhilleus> avevo pure il pulsante impostazioni
<Akhilleus> in pratica per settare tutto,aggiornamenti di terza parte,proposti,non supportati
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, ma che fonts hai? mamma...
<xiaoy> no dico, ma da questo screenshot, non si vede niente
<Akhilleus> il font riesco aiutami ti prego a togliere questo problema
<Akhilleus> in pratica come apro da terminale le impostzioni di aggiornamento????
<Akhilleus> prima si poteva ora no
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, mi dai lo screenshot della finestra degli aggiornamenti che dici non funzionare bene
<Akhilleus> esatto
<Akhilleus> da li se voglio togliere gli aggiornamenti proposti non c'è nulla
<Akhilleus> quelli di terza parte
<Akhilleus> c'era un pulsante impostazioni
<Akhilleus> adesso è sparito
<xiaoy> dopo aver dato il comando di prima, hai visto se ti funzionava bene apt-get?
<Akhilleus> io nn sono bravo
<Akhilleus> dimmi come aprire da terminale i software di terza parte
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, i repos dei di tutti i software sono contenuti in un file di testo, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<xiaoy> se apri il file con un'editor, puoi trovare tutti i repos che hai
<Akhilleus> come lo apro?
<Akhilleus> dal pannello????
<Akhilleus> come prima
<xiaoy> basta che dai sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xiaoy> è un file di testo e basta
<Akhilleus> oddioooo
<Akhilleus> nn mi spiego bene
<xiaoy> lol
<Akhilleus> fammi aprire la finestra
<Akhilleus> non il file di testo
<Akhilleus> in modo da verificare
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, se la finestra non si apre significa che il software è aggiornato
<Akhilleus> e lo so
<xiaoy> se poi vuoi per forza una gui dei repos... basta che usi synaptic
<Akhilleus> ma come faccio a togliere la spunta a software di terza parte????
<Akhilleus> prima riuscivo dal pannello capisci?
<Akhilleus> ora nn più
<Akhilleus> perchè prima avevo impostazioni
<Akhilleus> adesso non più
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, perché, per risolvere il tuo vecchio problema, abbiamo aggiornato
<xiaoy> guarda che è normale :)
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Ubuntu
<xiaoy> questa è in italiano
<Akhilleus> avevo un comando per far apparire le impostazioni e rimuovere i sorgenti canonical per sempio
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, fai così, dai: sudo synaptics
<Akhilleus> io ho lubuntu
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, ma va!
<xiaoy> -.-
<Akhilleus> mi fai uno screen del tuo????
<Akhilleus> command not found cmq
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, fai così, dai: sudo synaptic
<xiaoy> mi è scappata una s in più...
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto <-- qua lo vedi lo screenshot
<Akhilleus> no quello del gestore aggiornamenti
<kalos> Holden, xiaoy, @all, grazie, ma non ho ancora risolto il problema della ventola a tutta palla, ho installato lm-sensors e leggo il manuale per fare delle prove, buona serata
<Holden> kalos, np, ciao
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, sudo update-manager, vedi se parte
<xiaoy> kalos, gli amd... sono un po' un problema, ma non sempre
<xiaoy> però googla
<xiaoy> sono convinto che è na cosa che si può risolvere
 * xiaoy è uno che ha fede
<Akhilleus> va beh mi prendi in giro fa nulla
 * xiaoy non ha mai preso in giro Akhilleus 
<Akhilleus> voglio togliere i repository canonical
<Akhilleus> come faccio?
<Akhilleus> dimmi se nn ho la barra
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, suao gedit /etc/apt/sources.list <-- da qui li puoi levare
<Akhilleus> command nn found
<Akhilleus> uso lubuntu 12.10
<xiaoy> si sudo, no suao
<xiaoy> hai lubuntu???
<xiaoy> e mo lo dici...
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, cmq lubuntu è uguale XD
<xiaoy> anche li puoi usate synaptic
<xiaoy> *usare
<Akhilleus> si ma nel gestore ci so entrare
<Akhilleus> fai la stessa screen della mia
<Akhilleus> ti faccio vedere che da te appare la dicitura impostazioni
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, non sono su ubuntu adesso, come te la faccio la screen :/
<Akhilleus> dai fa nulla
<Akhilleus> resta così
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, appena canonical rilascerà nuovi aggiornamenti, ti apparirà di nuovo
<Akhilleus> no xkè fino ad 1 ora fa appariva
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, un'ora fa non ti partiva apt-get
<Akhilleus> sara un qualcosa che manca
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, sua synaptic...
<xiaoy> *usa
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, dimmi ti usciva na cosa come questa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8II0UdEKfhg
<xiaoy> quello è synaptic
<xiaoy> se non ce l'hai, dai: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Akhilleus> http://www.google.it/imgres?q=gestore+aggiornamenti+ubuntu&num=10&hl=it&tbo=d&biw=1821&bih=878&tbm=isch&tbnid=V3RU5YQKlyoRsM:&imgrefurl=http://www.ilsoftware.it/articoli.asp%3Ftag%3DUbuntu-710-utilizzare-il-sistema-operativo-in-un-contesto-reale_4022&docid=t4a68XdMkoPpuM&imgurl=http://www.ilsoftware.it/public/shots/ubuntu_710_02.jpg&w=400&h=305&ei=YcP1UIm2LM_34QSduoCwAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=1111&vpy=128&dur=29&hov
<Akhilleus> h=196&hovw=257&tx=151&ty=104&sig=102518401124399445501&page=1&tbnh=138&tbnw=181&start=0&ndsp=47&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0,i:100
<Akhilleus> questa
<xiaoy> ecco appunto, quello è synaptic
<xiaoy> apri il terminale e dai sudo synaptic
<Akhilleus> http://www.google.it/imgres?q=gestore+aggiornamenti+ubuntu&num=10&hl=it&tbo=d&biw=1821&bih=878&tbm=isch&tbnid=fUp3Zl_czdWZJM:&imgrefurl=http://it.paperblog.com/aggiornare-ubuntu-alla-versione-1010-da-versione-precedente-guida-272725/&docid=vmqRPuf2uZ1wPM&imgurl=http://m2.paperblog.com/i/27/272725/aggiornare-ubuntu-alla-versione-1010-da-versi-L-A4SeeL.jpeg&w=480&h=360&ei=YcP1UIm2LM_34QSduoCwAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=
<Akhilleus> 1519&vpy=283&dur=1285&hovh=194&hovw=258&tx=178&ty=89&sig=102518401124399445501&page=1&tbnh=141&tbnw=170&start=0&ndsp=47&ved=1t:429,r:18,s:0,i:136
<Akhilleus> vedi qui invece c'è il pulsante che ti dico impostazioni
<Sandrino> altair vedo l'icona delle connessioni ma non il dhcp del router
<xiaoy> quell'altro è invece update-manager... per aprirlo, dai: sudo update-manager -d
<xiaoy> tutto da terminale se non ti fa schifo
<Akhilleus> quello vede se ci sono aggiornamenti distro
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, apri synaptics (è la 100ma volta che lo dico :D ) e poi nel menu vai Settings>Repositories
<Akhilleus> http://www.google.it/imgres?q=gestore+aggiornamenti+lubuntu&hl=it&tbo=d&biw=1821&bih=878&tbm=isch&tbnid=769dBrbVfQV4eM:&imgrefurl=http://marcosbox.blogspot.com/2012/04/lubuntu-1204-cosa-installare-per.html&docid=7_LnnQo1KBgrQM&imgurl=http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-MoG8nk5IXTc/T5vCjbfjmzI/AAAAAAAAGjE/cHECh5luKhE/s1600/verifica%252Baggiornamenti%252Blubuntu%252B12.04.png&w=644&h=560&ei=y8T1ULPmF4aD4gSPmIFI&zoom=1&iact=
<Akhilleus> rc&dur=493&sig=102518401124399445501&page=1&tbnh=142&tbnw=165&start=0&ndsp=44&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:79&tx=71&ty=40
<xiaoy> vedi, in italiano possono essere diversi i nomi
<Akhilleus> lo leggi li impostazioni????
<Akhilleus> si riesco con synap ma volevo come prima tutto qui
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, tutto cambia nella vita...
<djnico> buonasera
<Akhilleus> quindi nn c'è da nex????
<Akhilleus> vuoi dire???
 * xiaoy si sorprende della sua saggezza... ohmm
<djnico> volevo sapere dopo che scarico il file rar ubunto... poi cosa devo fare basta masterizzare il fil in dvd o prima devo convertirlo?
<djnico> cè nessunoooooo
<xiaoy> ma ke tipo..
<giovanni_68> Buonasera a tutti, una domanda: vorrei rimuovere Svista per usare quella partizione per altra distro linux, come faccio?
<anodin> salve
<anodin> mi servirebbe un aiuto x installare ubuntu sul mio portatile
<xiaoy> !installa | anodin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installa'
<xiaoy> !installazione | anodin
<ubot-it> anodin: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giovanni_68> ok. provo da solo, speriamo che tutto vada bene, Santo Stallman e Santo Torvalds.....almeno voi....ù
<gigirock> ecchime eh sta partita dell'inter non finisce +
<xiaoy> giovanni_68, ma qual'è il prblema?
<giovanni_68> ciao xiaoy, dubbi miei, la nuova installazione NON mi deve toccare il mio ubuntu
<giovanni_68> non so se usando una iso questo possa succedere
<xiaoy> giovanni_68, vuoi formattare la partizione di windows e metterci ubuntu, ma hai già un altro ubuntu su un'altra part, è vero?
<gigirock> giovanni_68  fai un'altra partizione e non installare il
<giovanni_68> OVVIO, e visto che if signor Gates non mi paga l'affitto dei MIEI bites, è giunta l'ora di .... farlo fuori,levarselo dai.....
<gigirock> grub
<gigirock> come si fa far andare explorer a 32 bit ?
<giovanni_68> domanda, come partizione di swap posso usare quella attuale o devo crearne una nuova?
<giovanni_68> grub viene aggiornata in automatico o devo farlo io??
<xiaoy> giovanni_68, non capisco perché  tu ne voglia due... cmq
<xiaoy> per la swap una è più che sufficiente
<xiaoy> per grub, usa il grub dell'ultimo ubuntu che installi, così non ti fai problemi
<giovanni_68> .... vorrei sperimentare
<xiaoy> semplicemente installa il grub nell'mbr del tuo disco
<giovanni_68> e per altre distro tipo debian. Suse, RedHat ci sono dei problemi con grub
<xiaoy> l'unica cosa di cui devi preoccuparti è grub: se, dopo la sperimentaizione, levi l'os che ha installato grub, poi ti tocca reinstallarlo da una live (o avviare l'os ancora presente da una live, per poi reinstallare grub)
<xiaoy> giovanni_68, co
<xiaoy> *no
<xiaoy> giovanni_68, ma che ti ha fatto windows?
<xiaoy> XD
<giovanni_68> niente....ma mi sono convertito alla Stallman filosofia
<xiaoy> giovanni_68, allora manco ubuntu è buono
<giovanni_68> ... no, non esageriamo, lo uso tutti i giorni! guai a chi lo tocca!!! potrei diventare particolarmente perfido!
<xiaoy> per stallman ubuntu non è una distro free...ma questo è offtopic...
<giovanni_68> divergiamo in qualcosa...
<xiaoy> si a parlare di ste cose qui si, c'è la chat per roba che non riguarda il supporto a ubuntu :)
<xiaoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giovanni_68> è solo che vorrei un qualcosa su cui sperimentare senza far casino
<gigirock> si devi mettere debian senza i non free
<giovanni_68> ok
<gigirock> ricordati di mettere a posto il grub alla fine altrimenti quando togli la sperimentale n va piu' na mazza
<gigirock> stallman sara' contento
<gigirock> ....per quel che capisce.... uno che scrive il vi
<xiaoy> veramete non vi ma emacs
<gigirock> ma dai no era lui ... per vi
<gigirock> boh dopo guardo wiki
<giovanni_68> approfitto per chiedervi un'altra cosa: c'è un qualche nodo per sincronizzare Audacity con un player video?
<gigirock> ?
<giovanni_68> spiego: apro con audacity un film 5.1, lui mi fa vedere tutte le 6 tracce ma se volessi anche il video?
<gigirock> dirotti il flusso video verso un altlro programma.... che cosa complicata
<giovanni_68> ... si ma come si fa? qualche guida.
<giovanni_68> ho visto un certo Xjadeo, ma a quanto pare lavora con jack che non ho mai capito come funziona.
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> ci vuole uno di quei programmi di montaggio video... ce ne uno per kde ... ma non ricordo i nomi
<gigirock> enlive ?
<gigirock> devi parlare con un certo Peace ....
<xiaoy> giovanni_68, dato che vuoi sperimentare, installa medibuntu che ha tutto il sovtware per video-audio editing
<gigirock> e' uno che monta..... un sacco di video
<altair> giovanni_68, kdenlive è ottimo.
<gigirock> altair ecco quello
<altair> gigirock, sai cosa ci vorrebbe? una guida veramente ben fatta per kdenlive. è favoloso, ma mancano le guide purtroppo.
<gigirock> eh chi ha voglia di mettersi a scrivere.... mi vien gia' sonno solo a pensarci
<jester-> gigirock: lpha gia scritta peace la guida e sta sul suo sito
<altair> jester-, come posso trovarla?
<gigirock> peace scrive tutto sara' sul sito nowarpress
<jester-> altair: non ho il link cerca   forse è http://vimeo.com/nowardev
<gigirock> vado solo di la' se no n ci capisco na mazza
<jester-> http://nowardev.wordpress.com/
<gianfry> !info gwibber
<ubot-it> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source social networking client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 116 kB, installed size 614 kB (Only available for any all)
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-16
<qwertyytrewq> ciao
<qwertyytrewq> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<glpiana> ola
<massy> giorno
<nuovissimo> buon giorno chat
<nuovissimo> c'è qualcuno disponibile x supporto?
<glpiana> !nessuno | nuovissimo
<ubot-it> nuovissimo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<xiaoy> ...
<nuovissimo> ho scaricato .iso ma quando provo ad installare xubuntu dopo un pò sembra che l'installazione si blocchi, il puntatore gira gira ma senza progresso. ho aspettato anche un ora ....dove sbaglio?
<glpiana> nuovissimo, hai controllato l'md5sum della iso che hai scaricato?
<glpiana> !md5 | nuovissimo
<ubot-it> nuovissimo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<nuovissimo> ora vedo grazie
<cxhekc> ciao posso chiedere aiuto?
<glpiana> !chiedi | cxhekc
<ubot-it> cxhekc: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cxhekc> ho installato vicino a windows 8, ubuntu 12.10, però la interfaccia unity è un pò lentina, insomma alla lunga da parecchio fastidio, come posso sostituirla con quella di xfce senza creare casini o problemi?
<glpiana> cxhekc, se vuoi xfce puoi scegliere tra due strade: installare il pacchetto xubuntu-desktop che si porta dietro tutti gli applicativi di xubuntu, oppure installare solo l'interfaccia xfce (tramite il pacchetto xfce4)
<massy> esatto
<glpiana> -.-
<massy> giorno glpiana
<glpiana> ciao
<cxhekc> ok, le due strade sono equivalenti? cioè  non cambia nulla tra una e l'altra?
<glpiana> cxhekc, leggi quello che ho scritto e vedrai le differenze
<cxhekc> si quella degli applicativi la avevo capita :)
<massy> glpiana come va? bene?
<glpiana> !chat | massy
<ubot-it> massy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massy> ok
<cxhekc> allora grazie, per il pacchetto kfce4 vado di ubuntu software center giusto?
<massy> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<massy> da terminale
<glpiana> cxhekc, il pacchetto è xfce4 non kfce4, e sì, penso tu possa trovarlo nel software center
<cxhekc> ok, sta facendo, grazie mille per la disponibilità :)
<massy> glpiana dammi please un nome di un applicativo che mi permette di ascoltare la radio in streaming,
<glpiana> massy, se hai l'url dello streaming penso qualsiasi player multimediale vada bene (mplayer, vlc, totem, kaffeine, amarok etc etc)
<massy> ok ti ringrazio
<massy> si ce lo quello
<massy> anche banshee penso
<massy> wow funziona ehehehe
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<aa76> buongiorno
<aa76> avrei bisogno di una mano nella installazioine di ubuntu 12.04 su un pc nuovo con windows 8
<aa76> ho provato a seguire le vostre indicazioni
<aa76> creando un disco di sistema su chiave usb
<aa76> ma al momento di lanciarla nel pc nuovo mi appare un messaggio
<aa76> "USB have been blocked by the current security poicy"
<aa76> qualcuno sa come potrei procedere?
<jester-> aa76: winz8 non rilasscia il filesystem ma lo iberna
<jester-> aa76: quindi bisogna settare winz8 di conseguenza
<aa76> quindi che devo fare per scongelarlo
<jester-> come non lo so
<jester-> aa76: weltall mi pare che lo sa ma spera che abbia tempo
<aa76> io ora ho un vecchio pc sul quale ho installato ubuntu 12.04lts e non mi sembrava di averci messo tanto tempo
<aa76> quindi credi che il problema sia il sistema operativo del nuovo pc?
<jester-> aa76: direi si si visto che è bloccato
<aa76> grazie del tuo supporto
<aa76> lasceró acceso il pc sino a quando non devo andare a lavorare magari qualcun altro é riuscito a trovare una soluzione...grazie
<jester-> aa76: magari chiedi in ##windows senza dire che stai installando linux, si solo che ti serve che il fs sia rilasciato
<jester-> ergo smontato
<aa76> proveró
<aa76> non sono cosí esperto
<jester-> aa76: si fa nelle impostazioni di winz8 ma non so dirti come e dove
<aa76> ok allora prima di fare casini aspetto qualche altra dritta
<aa76> intanto ho scritto un messaggio anche a weltall
<jester-> aa76: se non è smontata non puo ridimensionarla
<jester-> è li il problema
<aa76> ma é incredibile che non si riesca a modificare un S.O. di un computer di proprietá...insomma ora é mio e dorei poter farci quello che voglio
<jester-> aa76: cambi le impostazioni di winz e lo fai
<aa76> sí certo é solo che rendono questa operazione complicata per un utente non esperto
<jester-> aa76: sto leggendo che è un fs nuovo, quindi, penso, non ancora gestito da linux, mi sa che devi fare la riduzione della partizione da lui stesso, poi scegli di intallare su spazio libeo contiguo
<jester-> aa76: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/819-hibernate-enable-disable.html
<jester-> aa76: prova ad andare in pannello di controllo risparmio energia
<aa76> ci provo grazie mille ra devo andare a lavorare.... grazie ancora e buona giornata
<aa76> ciao
<enzotib> buongiorno
<Akhilleus> buondì chi mi dice come cambiare l'icona di aggiornamenti software su lubuntu 12.10???? vorrei proprio sostituirla
<enzotib> Akhilleus, apri la cartella /usr/share/applications con il filemanager
<enzotib> Akhilleus, cerca nell'elenco "Aggiornamenti software", è quella l'icona che vuoi cambiare?
<Akhilleus> si quella con la freccia in alto
<Akhilleus> asp apro
<Akhilleus> caspita l'unico che lo sa senza offesa per nessuno
<Akhilleus> enzotib é quella ma se la cambio non va! magari é il formato diverso
<Akhilleus> magari perchè la mia ha estensione png
<Akhilleus> quella é .desktop
<Akhilleus> ho rinominato ma nulla
<Akhilleus> enzotib ci 6?????
<jacopo> ragazzi mi sapete dire come spostae il dock da sinistra a in basso?
<jacopo> grazie
<jacopo> u aiutino
<jacopo> ?
<glpiana> jacopo, non si può
<jacopo> come posso spostare la barra delle app. da sinistra a in basos?
<jacopo> a
<jacopo> peccato
<jacopo> va be è bello comunque ubuntu+ù
<jacopo> ragazzi come faccio  ad instalare java o adobe flash player?
<jacopo> me lo apre con gestione archivi
<glpiana> !flash | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<glpiana> !java | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<jacopo> thanks
<tnx222> ciao, sto traslocando ubuntu su un nuovo disco, in dual boot con windows, come era sul vecchio disco. Ho reinstallato windows, creato la nuova partizione estesa di Ubuntu esattamente come era su quello vecchio (4 logiche: /boot, swap, /, /home). Ho copiato il sistema con cp, sostituito gli UUID di fstab con quelli del nuovo disco, e rigenerato grub come dice la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<tnx222> il problema è che dopo [chroot /mnt] + [grub-install /dev/sda] il comando [update grub2] rileva solo windows e non ubuntu, quindi mi ritrovo con un grub all'avvio che mostra solo windows come sistema da avviare.
<tnx222> mi stavo chiedendo: la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino prende in considerazione un sistema con massimo 3 partizione (/boot, swap, /). Io che ho la home separata devo montare anche la partizione /home prima di fare il chroot, o non serve?
<kimal73> che differenza c'è tra ubuntu12.04 normale e quello "versione della comunità"?
<noostale> scusate qualcuno può aiutarmi ho un problema di installazione
<noostale> quando metto installa ubuntu a fianco di windows 7 il mio pc si riavvia
<noostale> qualcuno sa cosa dovrei fare?
<tnx222> noostale si riavvia da quale situazione? (menù del cd live o ubuntu live in esecuzione?)
<noostale> avvio il cd senza provare ubuntu metto installa e mi chiede le varie opzioni:a questo punto metto installa ubuntu affianco a windows 7 e mi si riavvia il pc
<noostale> quando clicco installa
<tnx222> noostale hai provato a far partire almeno una volta l'opzione "prova ubuntu" per vedere se parte?
<noostale> si
<kimal73> sono andato sul sito di dowload di ubuntu per scaricare la precise. ma mi dà due versioni di cui uno "della comunità". quale prendo delle due?
<tnx222> noostale e parte?
<noostale> funziona perfettamente
<kimal73> non ho capito le differenze
<tnx222> noostale prova a far partire l'installazione da dentro ubuntu live
<tnx222> noostale c'è l'icona sul desktop "installa ubuntu"
<noostale> si ho provato non funziona
<tnx222> noostale e che fa, si riavvia?
<noostale> esatto
<tnx222> noostale così, di punto iinbiando, schermo nero e riavvio?
<tnx222> *in bianco
<noostale> no, clicco su installa ubuntu e a volte clicco installa e appare il caricamento per lo spegnimento di ubuntu
<noostale> altre volte appare riavvia ora al posto i installa e sempre il solito caricamento
<Fetentone> kimal73, la versione della comunità è anche detta versione italiana... ha già l'italiano preimpostato e alcuni codec
<noostale> dici che dovrei seguire una guida sul partizionamento manuale di ubuntu?
<tnx222> noostale ma da dentro ubuntu live, se clicchi l'icona sul desktop "installa ubuntu " che succede?
<tnx222> noostale se non hai posto su disco devi prima ridimensionare le partizioni
<tnx222> noostale ma credo lo puoi fare anche durante la procedura di installazione
<noostale> mi appare la schermata proposta all' avvio mi dice seleziona la lingua poi metto instllla ecc
<noostale> e si riavvia sempre a quella posizone
<tnx222> noostale scegli il partizionamento avanzato, così, solo per veder la situazione del disco, anche senza modificare niente guardi se hai spazio etc etc
<noostale> ok
<tnx222> noostale poi ci dici come è messo il disco
<noostale> ho un Hard disk secondo windows 16 di ripristino 100 MB di system reservated Acer C: 289 GB (150 usati partizione su cui istallato windows)Data D: 290 GB tutti usati per i dati
<noostale> ora vedo cosa dice ubuntu a fra poco
<tnx222> noostale spazio vuoto?
<tnx222> noostale *non partizionato
<Fetentone> ragazzi, stavo cercando tra le wiki di ubuntu per quello che fino a poco fa era un timore ma adesso è una certezza: ff mi si blocca di continuo, poi riprende ma si riblocca spesso durante l'apertura con Facebook... qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema o sa già qual'è la soluzione???
<tnx222> ciao, quali partizioni/cartelle devono essere montate affinchè chroot rigeneri correttamente grub2?
<tnx222> (da live)
<tnx222> la mia situazione è (estesa con dentro 4 logiche: /boot, swap,/ ,/home) devo montare tutte e 3 per rigenerare grub2 con chroot?
<tnx222> sto seguendo la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino ma sembra che il comando [mount /dev/sda2 /boot] per chi ha una partizione di boot separat sembra errato, come leggo in fondo a quest'articolo http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<tnx222> mi chiedo, ho anche la /home separata /, devo montare anche quella a parte?
<noostale> eccomi
<noostale> scusami ci sei ancora? xD
<tnx222> noostale dimmi
<noostale> ok sono direttamente in ubuntu
<noostale> mamma mia non capisco cosa significhi sta roba è diverso dalle partizioni che dice windows
<tnx222> noostale aspetta non toccare niente
<tnx222> noostale c'è dello spazio vuot (non partizionato) o è tutto il disco occupato dalle partizioni?
<noostale> tutto il disco mi pare
<noostale> asp sono direttamente in ubuntu
<noostale> avvio gparted
<noostale> inallocated 290 GB
<tnx222> noostale ma non avevii detto che avevi una partizione dati su D:?
<tnx222> noostale da 290 GB?
<noostale> esatto tutto il disco mi pare partizonato..
<tnx222> noostale bene, allora devi fare così:
<tnx222> noostale avvii windows,
<noostale> C: che sarebbe dove ho installato windows 200 GB o piu me li segna 16 GB ...
<noostale> si dimmi
<noostale> ci sei ancora? D:
<tnx222> noostale poi vai in pannelloDIcontrollo > sistema e sicurezza > strumenti di amministrazione > gestione computer > gestione disco. Ci puoi andare anche da esploraRisorse > tasto destro su "computer" e selezioni "gestione" e poi > gestione disco.
<noostale> si o basta che cerca crea e formatta partizoni del disco in ricerca inseguito?
<noostale> *cerchi
<tnx222> noostale una volta che sei in "gestione disco" di windows e stai vedendo le partizioni, devi selezionare la partizione Dati (D:) e con il tasto destro del mouse su quella partizione devi selezionare "riduci volume". ATTENZIONE: FAI UNA COPIA SU UN DVD O UNA CHIAVETTA DEI DATI CHE CI SONO DENTRO, POTREBBERO DANNEGGIARSI
<noostale> va bene se lo faccio su C:?
<tnx222> noostale controlla che su D: (dati) ci siano almeno un 100gb liberi prima di ridimensionarla.
<tnx222> noostale NO, su C: NO
<noostale> prima io la avevo fatta su C:
<noostale> senza problemi ma non mi andava .-.
<noostale> D: è pieno xD
<tnx222> noostale rischi di danneggiare windows, poi non ti parte più
<noostale> e io che lo fatto decine di volte LOL
<tnx222> noostale ma windows ora ti parte?
<noostale> si
<tnx222> noostale allora non ci sono problemi
<noostale> ok quindi ricreo una partizione su c:
<noostale> quanto grande?
<tnx222> noostale libera 100gb di spazio su D: prima di ridimensionarla e poi la ridimenzioni facendola diventare di 240GB.
<tnx222> noostale togli roba da D: finchè non ci sono 100gb liberi
<noostale> a ok la faccio su D: cerco di eliminare roba ok
<tnx222> noostale un pò di spazio vuoto in più non fa mai male
<tnx222> noostale fai una copia delle cosa che ti interessano (non importa tutto, solo quello che è importante), perchè coon il ridimensionamento c'è il rischio di cancellare roba.
<tnx222> noostale dopo che hai ridimensionato D: a 240GB RIAVVIA WINDOWS  e controlla, sempre da gestione disco, che tutto sia a posto e che ci siano 50gb di spazio non partizionato.
<noostale> eccomi scusami ci sei ancora? xD
<Paolo> qualcuno può aiutarmi?non riesco a collegarmi a internet con ubuntu e il mio modem della wind huawei e5
<Paolo> qualcuno può aiutarmi?non riesco a collegarmi a internet con ubuntu e il mio modem della wind huawei e5
<noostale> scusate qualcuno puo aiutarmi con qualche fase di installazione di ubuntu?
<remix_tj> Paolo: che modem è? una chiavetta?
<remix_tj> noostale: che problema c'è?
<Paolo> scusa si era bloccato
<Paolo> si è una chiavetta wind
<Paolo> ho provato a cercare i driver su internet ma per ubuntu non ci sono
<Paolo> solo per mac
<noostale> scusami eccomi
<noostale> sto per creare una partizione per ubuntu ma percaso devo crearne 2?
<noostale> una anche per la home?
<remix_tj> Paolo: in teoria se la attacchia funziona
<Paolo> senza che imposto nulla?
<remix_tj> noostale: dipende, normalmente ne basta una, ma se ne fai due devi fartele abbastanza grandi per contenerci quello che serve
<noostale> ok quandi seleziono la partizone metto modifica come root metto / e come file ext4
<remix_tj> Paolo: fai questa prova: la attacchi e poi scrivi in un terminale questo comando: dmesg | grep -i ACM
<remix_tj> noostale: yes
<noostale> ok ora faccio è da tutto oggi che cerco di installarlo asd che cerco
<remix_tj> Paolo: se ti compaiono delle righe vuol dire che ha caricato il driver e funziona, quindi basta solo configurare network manager
<Paolo> ok proverò,per ora sono un principiante,non saprei da dove scrivere quel comando
<Paolo> bene,c'è una guida per configurarlo in modo che funzioni?
<remix_tj> Paolo: apri il terminale (c'è un applicazione che si chiama così) e ti si apre la riga comandi
<remix_tj> scrivi il comando proprio come de l'ho dato io
<scireale> ciao
<scireale> ragazzi ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 12.10 chi mi può aiutare?
<Paolo> va bene remix_tj , spero poi di riuscire a configurare tutto nel modo giusto,ti ringrazio tantissimo
<remix_tj> Paolo: in teoria c'è questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Connessione_a_banda_larga_mobile solo che è un pò vecchia e parla ancora del vecchio menù di gnome
<remix_tj> Paolo: comunque una volta inserita la chiavetta sulla barra vicino all'orologio c'è il menù di network manager che una volta cliccato di fa configurare tutto quello che riguarda la rete
<remix_tj> scireale: che problema hai?
<Paolo> meglio di niente,gli darò un occhiata,si avevo provato a configurarlo,riproverò con le tue istruzioni,grazie ancora
<scireale> ciao e grazie intanto, allora in pratica una volta partita l'installazione del sistema operativo, alla scelta della lingua si blocca tutto restituendomi l'errore GPU LOCKUP SWITHING TO SOFTWARE..   io possiedo una nvidia gtx 580 e non ho trovato ancora la soluzione a questo tipo di problema.
<scireale> grazie per aventuali risposte
<pindol> ciao a tutti non riesco a fare gli aggiornamenti a ubuntu 12/10 il messaggio che esce è :scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito controlla la tua connessione internet.ma la mia connessine va bene
<scireale> nessuno che mi può aiutare?
<scireale> ragazzi ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 12.10 chi mi può aiutare?
<HoldenC> !nessuno | scireale
<ubot-it> scireale: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<HoldenC> !pazienza | scireale
<ubot-it> scireale: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<remix_tj> scireale: servono ulteriori dettagli
<remix_tj> scireale: prova questa soluzione: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205021/how-to-solve-gpu-lockup-switching-to-software-fbcon-on-new-install-of-12-10
<alescirea> ciao ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 12.10 chi mi aiuta per favore?
<remix_tj> alescirea: ti abbiamo risposto 5 minuti fa.
<alescirea> si è staccata la connessione scusate e non mi è arrivato il messaggio
<pindol> chi mi puo scrivere il comando da terminale per aggiornare ubuntu 12/10 da installa aggiornamenti non funziona grazie
<remix_tj> pindol: sudo apt-get update
<pindol> remix_tj, grazie!!!
<remix_tj> pindol: questo aggiorna la lista. Poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade aggiorna effettivamente i pacchetti
<pindol> remix_tj, rigrazie!
<remix_tj> alescirea: prova questa soluzione: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205021/how-to-solve-gpu-lockup-switching-to-software-fbcon-on-new-install-of-12-10
<alescirea> ok gramie mille proverò
<alescirea> gia provato con questa guida, riesco ad installare il tutto, ma una volta che mi chiede di riavviare, al riavvio si blocca nuovamente. non mi da il tempo di scaricare nulla. e se provo la combinazione ctrl+alt +f1  non mi da neanche il tempo di mettere user e pass che iniziano a venir giù una marea di scritte senza nemmeno darmi il tempo di interagire con i comandi.
<annamaiorano> ciao a tutti sono riuscita a sistemare il pc con l'aiuto di mio figlio. aveva provato con l'installazione minimale, ma era troppo difficile per noi. abbiamo optato per la iso normale di precise. c'è solo il problema della webcam che ha l'immagine ribaltata. cioè si vede ma sotto spopra. qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano?
<chrisss> buonasera a tutti
<chrisss> potrei sapere come fare ad accedere al terminale in ubuntu?
<chrisss> non ho trovato nessun "Menu K" o cose del genere
<chrisss> cè qualcuno?
<jena> salve
<jena> ho un problema con il microfono...qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<jena> ubuntu 10.10
<jena> ho un asus eeepc 1001pxd
<jester-> jena: impostazioi audio e controlla il canale ingresso
<jena> c'è nessuno?
<jester-> e la 10.10 è vecchia assai
<jena> ah..
<jena> beh, ho acquistato un netbook ieri
<jena> e c'era già questa
<jena> sono alle prime armi con ubuntu..
<jester-> jena: prima cifra ' l'anno la seconda è il mese, quindi è stata rllasciata ottobre 2010
<jena> allora, impostazioni..
<jester-> jester-: audio
<jena> ehm..non lo trovo :-(
<jester-> jena: icona audio in lto a destra sulla barra
<jester-> in alto*
<jester-> clicca destro o sinistro-->modifica impostazioni
<jester-> jester-: posso chiedere che nebook è?
<jena> certo, è un asus eeepc 1001pxd
<jester-> è buono peccato non li facciano piu
<jena> questa versione di ubuntu mi pare sia personalizzata tipo apple
<jester-> dovrebbe andare tutto per logica
<jena> devo confessare che io non ho mai usato questo sistema..
<jester-> fra un po ci fai la mano
<jena> per cui sono davvero alla mia prima volta :)
<jena> in alto a dx però..
<jena> c'è la lente, una bustina e la data
<jena> a sinistra c'è la mela..tipo apple
<jester-> jena: la mela? riesci a fare una foto al desktop pigiando il tasto stampa?
<jester-> jester-: hai anche una barra in basso?
<jena> si, quella scorrevole
<jester-> mi sa che hai un gestore grafico strano
<jena> il desk è personalizzato come un imac
<jena> e te pareva..
<jester-> allora hanno messo la ciofeca
<jena> l'ho comprato usato, e c'era già questo s.o.
<jester-> il tipop aveva le paturnie mac
<jena> aspè che provo a fare una foto ok?
<jena> esatto..
<jester-> !imagebin | jena
<ubot-it> jena: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jena> ok, grazie, lo faccio subito
<jena> http://imagebin.org/243123
<jena> spero sia riuscita
<jester-> jena:  non è male come desktop se rimpiccilisci un po le icone
<jester-> pure li icone le ha ciulate a osx. cosa apre l'icina con l'ancora
<jena> un programma che si chiama DOCKY
<jester-> che è appunto il cazzillo cha fa il desktop
<jena> ah
<jena> dicevo, h provato a registrare..
<jester-> jester-: di serie ubuntu non usa quello, è un orpello aggiunto
<jena> nada de nada
<jena> immagino
<jester-> jena: da qualche parte nei menu in alto a destra ci dovrebbero essere le impostazioni e preferenze
<cronos> buonasera
<jena> ok, trovate
<jena> se vado su preferenze audio
<cronos> qualcuno mi può dare una mano su un configurazione per il monitor?
<cronos> una configurazione*
<jena> mi dice "attesa una risposta dal sistenma audio"
<jester-> jena: canale ingresso
<jena> no guarda, neanche ci entra nelle prefernze audio..
<jena> mi resta la finestra con "attesa risposta<"
<jester-> mi sa che è sminchiato, il tipo era sordo e non gli interessava
<HoldenC> jena, apri il terminale
<jena> mmmm...
<jena> ok
<jena> ci sono
<HoldenC> jena, lancia:  pulseaudio -k
<jena> dice che non è installato e che devo installarlo, procedo?
<altair> jena, che bello il tuo desktop!!! complimenti!
<HoldenC> jena, hmm... ti mancano dei pezzi allora... un attimo. hai sentito qualche suono fino ad ora?
<jena> grazie!
<jena> beh..prima faceva dei trilli strani..
<HoldenC> jena, se apri un file musicale lo riproduce?
<jena> sisi, quello si
<altair> s'è mangiata pulseaudio :D
<altair> ah no...
<jena> ma pulseaudio devo installarlo?
<HoldenC> jena, per ora no. con che applicazione hai provato il mic?
<jena> allora, ieri sera cn skype, e non andava..
<jena> quoindi ho provato da registratore di suoni...manco per sogno..
<cronos> qualcuno mi può dare una mano a configurare xorg?
<jena> scusate gli errori ma scrivo veloce
<HoldenC> jena, ok, beh skype mi sa che ha bisogno di pulse per funzionare... il fatto e' che questa versione di ubuntu e' vecchia e non piu' supportata... nel terminale lancia:  sudo apt-get update
<HoldenC> jena, e metti la tua password quando te la chiede
<jena> ok
<jena> ha fato un aggiornamento, ma dice che alcuni pacchetti non è stato possibile installarli e rimarranno i vecchi
<jena> alcuni file di indice..
<HoldenC> jena, seleziona tutto quello che e' apparso, e incollalo nel paste
<HoldenC> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538293/
<jena> ci sto prendendo la mano .. ;)
<HoldenC> jena, brava... solo che come pensavo bisogna aggiornare il sources.list prima che tu possa installare qualsiasi cosa
<HoldenC> jena, se vuoi lo facciamo, non ci vuole molto, ma tieni conto che sarebbe meglio passare ad una versione piu' recente comunque
<jena> io accetto consigli
<HoldenC> jena, a te interessa far funzionare skype nell'immediato?
<jena> quindi ritieni che il mic funziona, ma che è un problema di configurazione?
<HoldenC> jena, si, penso che se quel pc ha un mic di sicuro funziona, e' solo una problema di conf.
<jena> beh..si.. lo vorrei usare sto mic...
<jena> anche perchè sto partendo, e mi serve skype :(
<jena> e poi mi rompe aver acquistato un netbook che ha il mic che non va :(
<jena> l'ho preso ieri..
<HoldenC> jena, ok, allora nel terminale lancia questo comando:
<HoldenC> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<HoldenC> poi:  gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jena> mi dici cos'è? giusto x sapere
<HoldenC> jena, visto che il supporto per la 10.10 e' scaduto dobbiamo far puntare i repository dei pacchetti al server che contiene le vecchie versioni
<jena> ook
<HoldenC> jena, ti si e' aperto gedit?
<jena> ok, aperto
<HoldenC> jena, devi incollare dentro quel file queste righe: http://codepad.org/ItvQi0VD
<HoldenC> (fai copia/incolla dal riquadro bianco in basso)
<jena> fatto
<HoldenC> salva ed esci
<HoldenC> ora di nuovo:  sudo apt-get update
<Fetentone> Ciao ragazzi. Finalmente ho cpaito cos'è che mi blocca continuamente ff... è un componente che si chiama facebook massenger...
<cronos> qualcuno mi può dare una mano a configurare xorg?
<Fetentone> come lo posso rimuovere: non sta ne nei plug-in
<Fetentone> ne nelle estensioni
<jena> HoldenC: sta andando..
<HoldenC> jena, ok, dimmi se ti da errori alla fine
<jena> ;)
<jena> lettura elenco dei pacchetti: fatto! sembra ok
<HoldenC> jena, adesso:  sudo apt-get upgrade
<jena> 0 aggiornati 0 installati 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<HoldenC> jena, ok, proviamo ora: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<jena> sta andando :)
<Fetentone> a proposito, come faccio a disinstallare facebook massenger.. è lui che mi blocca ff
<jena> fatto! sembra ok!
<Fetentone> ma nelle estensioni e plug -in non c'è
<jena> si è aperta la finestra delle preferenze
<jena> che prima non c'era
<HoldenC> jena, ok, vaiin 'ingresso'
<HoldenC> vai in*
<jena> ci sono
<HoldenC> jena, puoi selezionare il mic? se parli vedi 'alzarsi' la barra di led?
<jena> nella finestra "scegliere un disposistivo" non c'è nulla...
<HoldenC> jena, se vai su hardware come e' configurato?
<jena> no.. :(
<jena> "scegliere un dispositivo da confgurare"
<jena> ma la finestra è vuota
<HoldenC> jena, hmm, riavvia e torna qui
<jena> ok, intanto grazie
<jena> riavvio
<cronos> qualcuno mi può dare una mano a configurare xorg?
<HoldenC> !qualcuno | cronos
<ubot-it> cronos: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jena> heilà
<HoldenC> jena, allora, vai di nuovo in preferenze audio -> hardware
<cronos> ho dei problemi a configurare una nvdia 8600 GT su xubuntu con driver proprietari non riconosce lo schermo Asus VW202S e mi imposta la risoluzione massima a 640x480 ho installato sia i driver da inerfaccia grafica sia scaricato i binari dal sito
<cronos> ovviamento ho giò googlato
<jena> ok, ora c'è qualcosa di nuovo in ingressi
<HoldenC> jena, dovresti vedere una cosa simile http://imagebin.org/243131
<jena> esatto
<jena> c'è
<HoldenC> jena, ok, e su ingresso questo http://imagebin.org/243132
<jena> anche nella voce INGRESSI c'è una cosa che nonm c'era
<jena> sisi, praticaente uguale
<jena> praticamente
<HoldenC> ok, se parli vedi alzarsi l'indicatore 'livello ingresso'?
<jena> no :(
<HoldenC> hmm, ma su connettore hai selezionato il mic?
<abodi> raga cè qualcuno online?
<jena> la voce "connettore" non c'è..
<jena> non avevo notato..
<HoldenC> jena, quindi in ingresso non puoi selezionare la sorgente?
<jena> in pratica..no
<HoldenC> lol, strano
<HoldenC> ma... fisicamente questo laptop ha un mic?
<jena> certo..
<HoldenC> jena, apri un terminale
<HoldenC> e lancia:  alsamixer
<jena> sono tutti a 100
<HoldenC> premi f4
<HoldenC> puoi farmi una schermata di questa finestra?
<jena> mic boost capture e digital sono ok tutti
<jena> tutti a 100
<jena> li avevo settati io prima
<jena> seguendo un forum..
<HoldenC> ok, beh se i volumi sono ok, la sorgente e' selezionata e i canali non sono disattivati dovrebbe andare
<abodi> holden posso chiederti anchio una cosa?
<HoldenC> dovresti vedere l'indicatore muoversi quando parli nel mic
<HoldenC> !tizio | abodi
<ubot-it> abodi: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<jena> mmm..purtroppo no..
<abodi> lo faccio ma non mi risponde nessuno lol
<jena> che faccio, provo con un mic esterno?
<jena> giusto x vedere se va..
<HoldenC> jena, se ce l'hai si... ovviamente era comodo far funzionare quello interno...
<HoldenC> !qualcuno | abodi
<ubot-it> abodi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<HoldenC> jena, o magari prova con skype, magari gia' funziona
<abodi> sì ho già letto
<abodi> ma faccio la domanda e non mi risponde nessuno
<abodi> se te la faccio a te sicuramente mi sai rispondere lol
<jena> giusto, ora provo skype
<HoldenC> abodi, tu intanto falla sta domanda :D
<jena> ma torno ;)
<abodi> ci riprovo
<abodi> devo ripristinare l'mbr
<abodi> adesso ho fatto partire ubuntu da cd live
<abodi> non l'ho installato...
<jester-> abodi: mi pare di avrti gia dato il link al wiki stamattina
<cronos> ho dei problemi a configurare una nvdia 8600 GT su xubuntu con driver proprietari non riconosce lo schermo Asus VW202S e mi imposta la risoluzione massima a 640x480 ho installato sia i driver da inerfaccia grafica sia scaricato i binari dal sito
<abodi> no stamattina non c'ero
<abodi> non ero io
<abodi> cmq
<jester-> !mgr | abodi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mgr'
<jester-> !mbr | abodi
<ubot-it> abodi: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<abodi> non sò come fare per accedere all'utente root
<abodi> ho già letto questa guida
<abodi> però devo installare il pacchetto
<abodi> e per farlo mi chiede di autenticarmi come super root
<jester-> abodi: che ti frega dell'utente root, si fa da live cd e con sudo e a richiesta pass batti enter
<jester-> senza digitare niente
<abodi> non mi chiede la pass
<HoldenC> cronos, hmm, quelli dei repo dovrebbero andare. qui diamo supporto solo alle cose ufficiali
<jester-> abodi: segui la guida di cui sopra
<abodi> cioè per farti capire
<abodi> nella guida mi dice di installare il pacchetto .deb
<abodi> io non posso
<jester-> come no
<abodi> no
<jester-> abodi: apri un terminale, sudo apt-get install sticass
<jester-> chiede la pass e batti enter senza digitare nulla
<abodi> quando metto quel comando non mi chiede la pass
<abodi> aspe mo riprovo e ti dico
<HoldenC> abodi, se hai il deb installa direttamente con  dpkg -i file.deb
<abodi> vedi
<abodi> mi dice
<abodi> per l'operazione richiesta devo avere i privilegi di super utente
<HoldenC> abodi, comando esatto?
<jester-> abodi: ma che live stai usando
<abodi> ubuntu 12.04
<abodi> sì comando esatto ho provato anche prima
<jester-> abodi: da guida il deb lo devi scaricare e poi installre con pkg
<jester-> dpkg
<abodi> ma ubuntu lo devo installare?
<HoldenC> abodi, no, volevo dire, scrivi qui il comando esatto che hai lanciato
<jester-> abodi: il deb per segare mbr. hai letto seguito la guida?
<jester-> HoldenC: ha omesso sudo
<abodi> ah ecco...
<abodi> riprovo con sudo allora
<Guest31630> ma perchè non me lo fa installare
<abodi> ma devo mettere il percorso intero del file o solamente il nome?
<jester-> Guest31630: cosa
<jester-> abodi: se il file sta nella home no se sta in altra cartella o ci vai cil terminale o metti il path
<abodi> no è in una pennetta
<jester-> abodi: copiala nella home
<abodi> jester-: no è in una pennetta
<abodi> ok
<abodi> fatto
<altair> ciao a tutti. ho provato ad installare ubuntu 13.04 su virtual box e l'installazione è durata un'eternità. anche ora che è installato è di una reattività esasperante. clicco su qualcosa e "se lo sente" reagisce dopo svariati secondi 5-10. HO installato anche kubuntu 12.10 e anche qui installazione infinita e reattività dormiente. Da cosa può dipendere?
<HoldenC> !alpha | altair
<ubot-it> altair: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<jester-> altair: 13.04 è alpha e la lentezza dovrebbe essere dovuta la pc forse scarso o alla poca ram
<altair> jester-, la kubuntu 12.10 no.
<jester-> altair: è alpha
<altair> 3gb ram processore dual core2 duo
<altair> jester-, mi sono spiegato male. installata normalmente va bene, su virtualbox ronfa
<abodi> jester-: e ora?
<jester-> abodi: e 4 è alpha quindi è normale avere problemi tutti i giorni r grossi bug
<altair> jester-, su virtualbox ho emulato altre volte so sia win che linux e giravano tutti alla grande. Solo non mi spiego la lentezza estrema. Si jester ma la kubuntu 12.10 è una distro completa!
<abodi> quindi non posso installare il pacchetto
<abodi> ?
<jester-> altair: su virtual rallenta e se il pc è scarso e poca rma si rincoglionisce
<cronos> HoldenC: ho utilizzato anche quelli del repo ma non funzionano
<jester-> abodi: lo ha icopiato nella home?
<abodi> sì
<jester-> abodi: apri il terminale
<abodi> fatto
<jester-> abodi: sudo dpkg -i nomepacco.deb
<jester-> igita lle prme due lettere del nome e pigia tab che completa
<abodi> jester-: mi ha dato una lista di comandi
<jester-> fa veder ìe il comando che hai dato
<abodi> jester-:  un attimo scusa
<jena> hola
<jena> holden?
<jester-> jena: è uscito
<jena> cmq.. purtroppo è rimasto tutto uguale..
<jena> neance con skype
<jena> neanche
<jester-> jena: scaricati la 12.04 fatti la usb e installa che poi va tutto
<jena> e allora mi sa che devo installare una vers nuova..
<jena> okok
<jena> la 12.04
<jena> tramite chiavetta giusto?
<jester-> 12.10 è un po pesanticcia
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<abodi> jester-: niente
<abodi> sudo dpkg -i ms_sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb questo comando ho dato
<jena> comunque grazie di cuore a tutti
<jena> tornerò a scocciarvi ;)
<jester-> abodi:  fa vedere nel paste cosa fa dopo dpkg
<abodi> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare ms_sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb (--install):  impossibile accedere all'archivio: No such file or directory Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  ms_sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<jester-> abodi: non è nella home il file
<abodi> guarda io vengo da winzozz
<abodi> l'ho messo sul desktop praticamente
<jester-> abodi: live a 32 o 64 bit
<abodi> 32
<jester-> abodi: il desk non è la home
<jester-> abodi: è in inglese?
<abodi> avevo messo italiano ma si iè in inglese...
<jester-> abodi: i file che hai  no va bene. è 32 bit
<abodi> come
<jester-> abodi: apri il terminale
<abodi> devo scaricare quello da 64?=
<abodi> è aperto
<jester-> abodi: wget http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<jester-> abodi: usa copia incolla
<abodi> l'ho scaricato
<abodi> ora'
<abodi> ?
<jester-> abodi: sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<abodi> aspetta lo devo mettere nella home prima
<abodi> ?
<jester-> abodi: è gia nella home
<abodi> ok
<jester-> dai il comando
<abodi> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb (--install):  impossibile accedere all'archivio: No such file or directory Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<jester-> madu
<abodi> voglio bestemmiare
<jester-> chiudi e riapri il terminale
<abodi> anzi sto gia bestemmiando
<jester-> abodi: wget http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<jester-> abodi: sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<abodi> un attimo
<abodi> allora tramite quel link ho scaricato quel file
<abodi> e poi do il comando giusto?
<jester-> abodi: altra strada
<jester-> abodi: prendi per il culo?
<abodi> no
<jester-> hai instalalto so coso ?
<Endriu> Avrei un problema con ubuntu
<jester-> !qualcuno | Endriu
<ubot-it> Endriu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<leosacc> ciao a tutti e buona serata
<abodi> jester-: scusa ma stavo anche al telefono oggi è una giornata di m...a
<abodi> cmq mi ridà sempre quell'errore, ho riprovato
<jester-> abodi: vuol dire che o no ha sscaricato il file o lo scrivi male
<abodi> è strano
<abodi> scriverlo male è impossibile, il comando l'ho scritto talmente tante volte che lo sò a memoria
<jester-> contralla che ci sia il file. apri cartella home
<abodi> sì c'è
<jester-> e da li cliccalo altrimenti arriva natale
<jester-> doppio click
<Endriu> Scusate
<Endriu> Io quando provo l'installazione di ubuntu
<abodi> aaah ma asp
<abodi> questo è amd64
<abodi> nn va bene
<Endriu> Si
<jester-> abodi: hai detto di avere la love a 64 bit
<jester-> live
<Endriu> Quale dovrei scaricare?
<abodi> [19:20] <jester-> abodi: live a 32 o 64 bit [19:20] <abodi> 32
<abodi> ho detto 32 non 64
<abodi> non è che mi prendi tu per il culo? :P
<jester-> abodi: wget http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<Endriu> Mi potete aiutare per favore ?
<jester-> Endriu: non ho capito la domanda
<abodi> mi converrebbe eliminare i vecchi file
<jester-> clicca il 386
<Endriu> Jester
<Endriu> allora
<Endriu> In pratica
<Endriu> Scarico ubuntu
<Endriu> Lo faccio partire
<jester-> quale
<Endriu> 12.0.4 amd 64 a 64 bit
<abodi> oddio me lo stà installando
<abodi> daje grande jester
<abodi> installato
<Endriu> E in pratica come ri avvia il pc
<Endriu> Mi da la schermata di caricamento di ubuntu
<Endriu> Poi mi manda in una pagina nera
<Endriu> E mi dice che dovrei mettere un comando
<Endriu> E li mi blocco perché non so che fare
<Endriu> Mi potete aiutare ?
<jester-> Endriu: coiè vedi la prima shermata con scelta lingua et cetc?
<Endriu> Non so
<Endriu> Mi dice roba strana
<Endriu> E non capisco
<jester-> abodi: hai un hd solo?
<Endriu> Si T.T
<jester-> Endriu: vedrai quello che succede
<abodi> jester-: sì
<Endriu> Si ma non capisco niente jester
<jester-> abodi: sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<jester-> Endriu: solitamente la boot da una schermata
<jester-> ci arriva o vedi subito nero
<Endriu> Mi da una schermata tutta nera
<Endriu> Con e mi dice che devo inserire dei comandi
<jester-> Endriu: scraicati la cd laternate della 12.04
<jester-> alternate*
<Endriu> Ma non so che  comandi devo inserire
<Endriu> Ok
<abodi> jester-: DOS/Windows NT master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda
<abodi> mi rimane solo che riavviare giusto?
<jester-> non ci sono comandi da inserir hai un pc poco digeribile a linux quindi  uan alternate che va in grafica minima
<jester-> abodi: a posto
<abodi> sei un grande
<jester-> ma va la
<abodi> ahahah
<abodi> cmq sto ubuntu è una figata mi devo imparare ad usarlo
<abodi> bella raga ci si becca
<Endriu> Jester mi puoi dare il link da dove devo scaricare T.T
<jester-> Endriu:  TT?
<jester-> Endriu:  TT?
<Endriu_> Scusa sono crashato
<Endriu_> Dicevo
<Endriu_> Ho scaricato pure la 12.0.4 ltf e mi da la stessa cosa
<Endriu_> Mi puoi aiutare
<jester-> Endriu_: dovresti leggere quello che ti si scrive
<Endriu_> Si ma me lo dimentico subito T.T
<jester-> Endriu_: devi usare alternate
<Endriu_> Cioè ?
<jester-> ma mica si cancella dopo aver letto
<jester-> Endriu_: 32 0 64 bit
<Endriu_> 64
<jester-> Endriu_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<jester-> Endriu_: ti fai cd o usb e riprrovi
<Endriu_> Faccio dal cd
<jester-> allora SCIVERAI la iso su cd non copiarla
<Endriu_> La iso pero mi si apre con demon tool lite
<Endriu_> Dici di non farlo partire con quello ?
<jester-> Endriu_: da winz?
<Endriu_> Non
<Endriu_> Demon tool
<jester-> Endriu_: la iso va scritta non copiata
<Endriu_> Cioè scritta ?
<jester-> Endriu_:  quello monta la iso mica la masterizza
<Endriu_> No
<jester-> Endriu_: che sistema stai usando
<Endriu_> Windos 7 ultimate 64 bit crakato
<jester-> Endriu_: in definitiva devi scriverla la iso e se controlli il cd devi avere delle cartelle e non la iso tal quale
<Endriu_> E con le cartelle dove le devo spostare sul cd
<Endriu_> ?
<jester-> Endriu_: se scrivi la iso sul cd troverai delle cartelle se la copi ci trovi la iso
<Endriu_> ok
<jena> ciao jester, puoi dirmi che versione di ubuntu devo scaricare?
<jena> dicevamo la 12.04
<jester-> jena: direi la 12-04
<jester-> !precise
<ubot-it> Precise pangolin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | Kubuntu 12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Iso in italiano: http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-i386/  http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-amd64/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<jena> ma ce ne sono diverse..
<jester-> jester-: penso ti serva la 32 bit cioè i386
<jena> per sapere qual'è quella più adatta...serve sapere la caratterstiche del notebook?
<jester-> jena: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<enzotib> buonasera
<jena> ok, la sto scaricando..
<jena> ma su ubuntu funziona coma su windows?
<jena> cioè devo formattare e reinstallare?
<jester-> jena: poi ti fai la usb con ill tool che forse dvi installare
<jester-> jester-: se hai solo ubutu e una sola partizione è facile
<jena> verifico..
<jena> wait 1
<jena> mannaggia...ancora non mi raccapezzo..
<jena> mi dici per favore dove sono le risorse..cioè il disco..
<jester-> jena: fa vedere sudp fdisk -l
<jester-> nel paste nè
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l
<jena> isco /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 byte 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 30401 cilindri Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0x00090ac4  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1       29179   234374144   83  Linux /dev/sda2           29179       304
<jester-> !paste | jena
<ubot-it> jena: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> o non si capisce una sega
<jena> ahahaha
<jena> ok, scusa..
<jena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538654/
<jester-> jena: ok selo linucs, qundi in instalalzione al partizionamento sceglierai: usa l'intero disco
<jena> ok
<jester-> jester-: per usb devi isntallare usb-creator
<jester-> se non c'è
<jena> no..non c'è
<jester-> sudo apt-get install usb-creator
<jena> non trova il pacchetto..
<jester-> !info usb-creator
<ubot-it> Package usb-creator does not exist in quantal
<jester-> sta a vedere che ho sbagliato u nome
<jena> :)
<jena> ehm.. quindi?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<jena> azz..già c'era--
<fermicondensate> ma qualora dovessi avere urgente bisogno d'aiuto posso chiedere qui?
<jena> ok, quindi, creo la usb con il creator
<jester-> jena: yess poi fai il boot da usb
<jena> anche qui devo settarlo prima sul bos?
<jena> bios
<jena> come in win?
<jester-> jester-: mi pare F2 per avere il menu di boot
<jester-> o F6
<jester-> al boot prima schermata lo vedi
<jena> ok, quindi avvio da usb, e poi formatta?
<jena> come in win?
<jester-> lo ha il mio 100he che è piu vecio
<Geckoz> salve a tutti
<Geckoz> mi serve aiuto per favore
<jester-> jena: no quando chiede che minghia vuoi fare scegli: usa l'intero disco el se rangia lu
<jester-> !chiedi | fermicondensate Geckoz
<ubot-it> fermicondensate Geckoz: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Geckoz> ok, dunque prima di tutto l'audio su ubuntu non mi funziona, lo stò provando ora x la prima volta, può essere dovuto a mancanza di driver?
<Geckoz> il comando dell'audio è in grigio e non posso cambiare volume come se non lo riconoscesse
<jester-> Geckoz: controlla in impostazioni audio se è a posto
<Geckoz> come? è la prima volta che apro ubuntu
<jester-> Geckoz: canale uscita c'è un solo device?
<Geckoz> non ce ne è neanche uno di device
<Geckoz> ho la tabella vuota
<fermicondensate> problema con connessione wireless su ubuntu 11.10, rileva le reti, non si connette. il problema s'è verificato dopo uno spegnimento anomalo (l'alimentazione s'è staccata), era in uso steam.
<jester-> Geckoz: impostazioni sistema o clicca l'icona aududio
<jester-> fermicondensate: prima andava?
<fermicondensate> sì
<Geckoz> si sono su  Sound->Output
<jester-> fermicondensate: fa vedere sul pastebin cosa risponde sudo rfkill list
<jester-> !paste | fermicondensate
<ubot-it> fermicondensate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Geckoz: e c'è un solo device?
<Endriu_> Adesso ho masterizato il cd
<Endriu_> E ci sono tante cartelle
<Geckoz> se dovrebbe stare nella tabella di sx, non ce ne è neanche unoas di device
<Endriu_> Che devo fare ora jester ?
<cristian_c> Endriu_, ?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Endriu_> Dimmi cristian
<jester-> Geckoz: che pc è
<cristian_c> no no, non avevo capito che ti rivolgevi a jester-
<Geckoz> l'ho assemblato io con un amico
<Endriu_> a ok ;)
<Geckoz> AMD quad core 8 GB ram
<jester-> Geckoz: fisso quindi. sicuro che le tubazioni siano attaccate giuste?
<Endriu_> Jester cosa devo fare ora ?
<jester-> Geckoz: hai anche winz?
<Geckoz> jester: x tubazioni intendi?
<jester-> Endriu_: mo devi fare il boot da cd
<Endriu_> Cioè ?
<Geckoz> no, non ho winz, non so neanche cosa sia apro ubuntu ora per la prima volta, ma se può servire con win 7 funziona l'audio
<Endriu_> Ho masterizato il cd
<Endriu_> E ora se lo apro ho tante cartelle ora dove devo mettere mano ?
<jester-> Geckoz: fili prese varie al posto giusto etc etc, se l'audio integrato è abiltato nel bios
<Geckoz> jester:tubazioni sono ok al 100%, per quanto riguarda l'audio abilitato io non ho toccato nulla nel BIOS, se funzionava su win7 penso che sia abilitato
<jester-> Endriu_:  devi infilare il cd ne lettore e fare il dood da cdrom
<jester-> il boot*
<Endriu_> Ok
<jester-> Endriu_: seguire l'installer
<Endriu_> Pero mi dice solo apri come video mudica o aprire la cartella nient altro
<jester-> Endriu_: devi riavviare il pc
<jester-> Endriu_: ci sei? sei connesso?
<Endriu_> Si
<Geckoz> jester:è possibile che manchino semplicemente i driver? Nella mia ignoranza non penso che li trasferisca da win7 a ubuntu in automatico
<Endriu_> E dopo che ho ri avviato il pc ?
<jester-> Endriu_: boot = spegnere il pc e rivviarlo dopo avergli detto nel bios di fare il boot da cd
<jester-> Endriu_: prima leggiti la guida che ha pure le figure
<jester-> !installazione | Endriu_
<ubot-it> Endriu_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Endriu_> Si pero non so come arrivarci nel bios
<Geckoz> premi tipo F2 nella schermata di avvio
<Endriu_> Come avvio il pc mi dice premere f2 e altr cose
<Endriu_> Si e poi no so dove devo mettere mano
<fermicondensate> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 		Soft blocked: no 		Hard blocked: no 1: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN 		Soft blocked: no 		Hard blocked: no
<Endriu_> Questo è il fatto
<fermicondensate> dopo aver fatto rfkill list
<jester-> Endriu_: da qui è dura settarti l bios, amico che ne sa un po di piu?
<jester-> fermicondensate: tutti no?
<Endriu_> Va be provo a smanettare un po nel bios
<Endriu_> Grazie
<Endriu_> Di tutto
<fermicondensate> già
<fermicondensate> tutti no
<jester-> fermicondensate: ma dopo lo stema hai riavviato?
<fermicondensate> sì
<jester-> a parte ce non mi pare che steam combini robe del genere, fa vedre iwconfig nel paste
<jester-> !paste | fermicondensate
<ubot-it> fermicondensate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fermicondensate> il problema è che sono dall'altro pc, ti vado riportando i risultati
<Geckoz> jester qualche news x me?
<jester-> fermicondensate: c'è wlan0?
<jester-> Geckoz: ho perso il filo
<jester-> che era?
<Geckoz> problema audio, possibile che m,ancano i driver?
<Geckoz> non ho device segnate
<Geckoz> però su win7 funziona
<jester-> Geckoz: nel bios è abiltato l'audio?
<Geckoz> penso di si se funziona su win7
<jester-> Geckoz: presumo sia integrato
<Geckoz> non lo sentirei neanche li penso
<Geckoz> si è integrato
<fermicondensate> sì, c'è wlan0
<jester-> Geckoz:  fa vedere lspci nel pste
<jester-> fermicondensate: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan cosa fa
<Geckoz> come funziona? sono totalmente newbie
<jester-> Geckoz: apri un terminale e dai il comando
<jester-> poi incolli l'output nel pstebin
<Geckoz> come apro il terminale? e che comando devo scrivere?
<jester-> !paste | Geckoz
<ubot-it> Geckoz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Geckoz: lo cerchi nei menu
<jester-> o scrivi term nella ricerca dopo aver cliccato la rotella in cima alla barra a sinistra
<fermicondensate> mi dà una lunga carrellata di risultati e molte volte appare IE: Unknown:
<jester-> fermicondensate: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan  lo fa lo scan?
<jester-> Geckoz: ci devi scrivere lspci e battere enter
<Geckoz> non mi trova nulla con term
<Geckoz> conta che non ho ubuntu installato
<Geckoz> sto solo in prova
<fermicondensate> sì, alla prima riga dice wlan 0      scan completed :
<jester-> Geckoz: e che cazzo
<jester-> Geckoz: il terminale c'è anche nella live, cercalo
<jester-> fermicondensate: quindi ha trovato le wifi
<fermicondensate> sì
<fermicondensate> ma per l'appunto le reti le trova
<jester-> freergo se non hai sminchaito nm deve collegarsi
<fermicondensate> poi va per connettersi, mi chiede la password (che ho ricontrollato) e resta in fase di connessione
<fermicondensate> finché non mi richiede la password
<jester-> fermicondensate: conrolla un impostazioni sistema di non avere i lproxy abilitato
<fermicondensate> semplicemente andando su  impostazioni - rete - proxy di rete - nessuno?
<jester-> fermicondensate: e buon conto in impostazioni network modifia la wifi e in sicurezza scrivici la pass
<Geckoz> jester:cercato, non lo trovo.su software center dice che ho installato gnome terminal, root terminal,xterm e uxterm ma non li trovo
<cristian_c> Geckoz, alt+f2
<jester-> fermicondensate: non è che ti blocca il firewall sistema o router?
<cristian_c> Geckoz, e scrivi: gnome-terminal
<jester-> cristian_c: non gli suona il pc fisso da live
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ma il terminale si trova comunque
<jester-> gli ho detto dipostare sul paste lspci
<cristian_c> beh, ora glielo abbiamo detto ocme fare
<Geckoz> ok ho usato il paste e mi ha formattato il testo, ora?
<fermicondensate> come faccio a capire se mi blocca il firewall sistema o router?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Geckoz
<ubot-it> Geckoz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Geckoz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538856/
<jester-> fermicondensate: ma steam funza con firefox?
<fermicondensate> sì
<fermicondensate> wine + firefox
<abodi> jester-: sono di nuovo qua...
<abodi> lol
<jester-> Geckoz: devi installare per risolvere
<jester-> abodi: cu fu
<abodi> jester è sorto un altro problema
<abodi> vado a fare sudo fdisk -l
<abodi> e mi riconosce una partizione solamente adesso
<abodi> quella con freebsd
<abodi> win è sparito
<jester-> abodi: lo avrai segato
<Geckoz> ok, ma il problema è che sto usando ubuntu x vedere se i continui crash che ho su win7 sono dovuti ad hardware o software
<abodi> e come? non ho fatto altro oltre quello che mi hai detto te prima
<jester-> Geckoz: winz7 è piuttosto stabile
<abodi> che poi segato significa che l'ho praticamente azzerato?
<Geckoz> ho provato anche ad installarlo ma mi da un errore, dice che o il CD di installazione è stato masterizzato troppo velocemente, o è sporco oppure ci sono problemi con l'HD
<jester-> abodi: il ripristino mbr non tocca le partizioni
<abodi> appunto
<jester-> abodi: significa che hai segato la partizione
<Geckoz> jester- : non il mio! probabilmente o è un componente hardware o software che fa conflitto perchè ho il sistema nuovo, installato win7 da 4 gg e ottengo un crash ogni 15 minuti
<jester-> Geckoz: stai usando unal ive
<abodi> ma per segato intendi che l'ho eliminata?
<jester-> ed p approssimativa specialemnte per device non comuni come i tuo
<jester-> abodi: da fsdik -l lo vadi se c'è ancora
<Geckoz> capisco, be non è un problema perchè appena riesco a risolvere il p'roblema dei crash conto di installare ubuntu, solo che mi da un errore quando vado ad installare
<fermicondensate> come faccio a sapere se il firewall è attivato?
<jester-> abodi: se c'è significa che o hai  formattato o conciato il fillesystema veramente male
<Darien> salve
<Darien> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<jester-> fermicondensate: sudo iptables -F lo azzera e proverei a riavviare il rutter
<abodi> jester-: no non c'è proprio
<jester-> !qualcuno | Darien
<ubot-it> Darien: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<abodi> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes 256 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19381 cylinders, total 312581808 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xa8a8a8a8     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *         126   312581744   156290809+  a5 
<jester-> abodi: usa il paste
<abodi> prima avevo sda1 e sdb1
<abodi> adesso c'è solo sda1
<abodi> forse ho sbagliato forzando il riavvio
<abodi> cioè non mi sò spiegare come possa essere successo
<Geckoz> un altro problema, come faccio a vedere i video su youtube? ho provato ad installare flash player ma nessuno dei 3 file x linux ha un estensione riconosciuta
<Darien> niente di particolare.. volevo solo delle delucidazioni sulla versione da scaricare... non capisco cosa significa la versione di ubuntu 12.04 lts versione della comunità??
<jester-> abodi:  e si sda1 che c'è, di soltio vi va xp
<filo1234> lts = Long Term Support
<cristian_c> Geckoz, che problema hai?
<filo1234> Darien: significa che è supportata negli aggiornamenti per 5 anni
<cristian_c> Geckoz, ma come l'hai installato?
<Darien> e la versione normale cioè la 12.04 lts?
<Geckoz> cristian_c: come ho installato cosa?
<fermicondensate> non va
<abodi> jester-: sda1 ci stà frebsd invece
<cristian_c> Geckoz, flash
<filo1234> Darien: lts = Long Term Support  quella è
<abodi> sdb1 c'era win prima che riavviassi
<valeisi> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di un aiuto tecnico..spero di non aver sbagliato sezione.. ho due portatili con ubuntu preinstallato..su uno dei due vorrei passare a win8..è possibile senza creare problemi? e come devo fare? scusate ma sono proprio una capra!!
<Darien> si ma ce ne sono due!!
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<jester-> abodi: fa veder sudo fdisk -l nel paste non qui
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Darien
<ubot-it> Darien: please see above
<filo1234> Darien: ?? 12.04 LTS una sola è
<Geckoz> cristian_C: il problema è proprio questo, non l'ho installato ho solo scaricato 3 file con 3 estensioni differenti, ma non riesco ad aprirne nessuna
<Darien> c'è la versione 12.04 lts.. e poi c'è la versione 12.04 versione della comunità.. che differenza c'è?
<cristian_c> Geckoz, hai fatto una 'uazzata
<filo1234> Darien: ma dove stai guardando scusami?
<abodi> jester-: mi dice che non accetti mex privati
<jester-> valeisi: nessun problema installi winz 8 che ci oenasa lui a seare tutto
<jester-> segare
<Darien> sul sito ubuntu nella sezione dowloand
<cristian_c> Darien, hai letto il link che ti ho postato?
<Darien> lo sto leggendo
<jester-> Darien: versione comunita è in italico da appena installata
<jester-> Darien: il sistema è sempre lo stesso
<Geckoz> cristian_c: ovvero? io vedo solo estensione yum, tar.gz e .rpm
<Darien> non so cosa voglia dire italico ! perdonatemi ma di ubuntu non ci capisco nulla
<jester-> Darien: italiano
<cristian_c> Geckoz, e infatti nessuna di esse ti serve
<valeisi> grazie jester..quindi io faccio l'installazione di win8 da usb anche se ho installato ubunutu?
<cristian_c> Geckoz, su ubuntu funziona diversamente
<Darien> cmq a parte tutto.. starei per installare la versione 12.04 lts perchè l'ultima versione non mi piace esteticamente.. faccio male? e cosa più importante.. mi sono scordato come si crea la pennetta per installare il sistema
<cristian_c> !apt | Geckoz
<ubot-it> Geckoz: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<Geckoz> cristian_c: ok, essendo nuovo puoi spiegarmi per piacere?
<cristian_c> Darien, fai bene, dura tanto ed è stabile
<cristian_c> Geckoz, ti ho linkato
<cristian_c> !formati | Geckoz
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'formati'
<jester-> Geckoz: comunque al riavvio non lo avrai piu
<cristian_c> Geckoz, installa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<abodi> jester-: dove posso farti v edere il past?
<cristian_c> Geckoz, se usi ubuntu
<Geckoz> jester-: non importa, mi serve x provare a far crashare il sistema e vedere se è un problema software o hardware
<jester-> !paste | abodi
<ubot-it> abodi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Geckoz, kubuntu-restricted-extras se usi kubuntu, xubuntu-restricted-extras se usi xubuntu, ecc...
<Darien> bene allora.. per creare una penna avviabile per poi usarla per installarlo come si fa? l'ho fatto una volta tanto tempo fa e me ne sono dimenticato
<jester-> !usb | Darien
<ubot-it> Darien: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> !usb | Darien
<cristian_c> ah, lol
<Darien> si ma io la devo creare da windows non da ubuntu
<abodi> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538968/
<Darien> se non l'ho ancora installato come faccio a crearla da ubuntu così come mi dice nella guida che mi avete mandato
<abodi> jester-: cmq credo di aver capito il problema.... forse ho combinato qualcosa con il grub e credo potrebbe dipendere da quello
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Darien
<ubot-it> Darien: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<jester-> abodi: apri gparted e fa vedere la schermata
<Darien> ha ecco
<Darien> ora è ok.. bhe grazie mille allora
<jester-> !imagebin | abodi
<ubot-it> abodi: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Geckoz> cristian_c
<Geckoz> quindi lo scarico dal terminal sempre?
<jester-> Geckoz: fallo col tool di winz che è er mejo
<cristian_c> Geckoz, anche se sei in live, lui installa in ram
<cristian_c> ovviamente, col reboot perdi tutto
<Geckoz> np x il fatto della perdita
<Geckoz> cos'è winz?+
<abodi> jester-: ok
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Geckoz: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> cristian_c: è quello che va meglio e ci mette 3 minuti
<Geckoz> jester: perfetto! non ho usb da GB
<jester-> Geckoz: un giga basta
<Geckoz> jester-: ce l'ho da 256 MB -.-
<jester-> Geckoz: è un reperto piu che una usb
<fermicondensate> continua a non connettersi anche dopo il riavvio
<Geckoz> jester-: lo sò graqzie, ho HD esterno da 500GB non vedo a cosa mi serve la pen
<cristian_c> Geckoz, temo che per ubuntu te ne servano di più
<jester-> fermicondensate: fa vedee cat /etc/network/interfaces
<cristian_c> le altre distro ciucciano meno
<cristian_c> Geckoz, oppure minimale
<jester-> fermicondensate: e lspci | grep -i network
<Geckoz> non posso scaricare restricted extras semplicemente dal web o con il terminal?
<filo1234> Geckoz: appunto per questo esistono i repositories
<filo1234> e il terminal è all'aeroporto
<jester-> fermicondensate: e lspci | grep -i network
<Geckoz> filo1234: si ma io da nuovo utente posso assicurarvi che ogni parola che dite non la capisco...cosa sono i repositories?
<jester-> !repo | Geckoz
<ubot-it> Geckoz: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<filo1234> Geckoz: dei server in cui sono contenuti tutti i software necessari e li sacrichi usando il software center
<cristian_c> Geckoz, con il terminal o con synaptic
<fermicondensate> cat /etc/... dà come risultato: auto lo
<filo1234> e il terminal è all'aeroporto cristian_c
<cristian_c> filo1234, lol
<fermicondensate> iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> fermicondensate: e lspci | grep -i network
<abodi> jester-: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/screenshotfrom201301162.png/
<Geckoz> filo1234: ok da software center stavo cercando qualcosa tipo flash player ma nn mi appare nulla
<cristian_c> Geckoz, hai provato da synaptico o terminale?
<cristian_c> *synaptic
<fermicondensate> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Geckoz> cristian_c: synaptic non sò cosa sia e da terminale non ho i comandi
<jester-> abodi: hai una sola partizione e per giunta con fs sconosciuto, hai ravanato con l'installer?
<abodi> l'unica cosa che ho fatto
<abodi> è stato mettere il grub
<jester-> fermicondensate: iwlan0 c'è e fa lo scan
<jester-> fermicondensate: ergo dovrebbe colelgarsi
<jester-> fermicondensate:  vedi in dmesg che cazzo fa quando attiva la wifi
<fermicondensate> come faccio?
<jester-> fermicondensate:  sicuro di non aver fatto  qualcosa a networkmandager?
<fermicondensate> semplicemente scrivo da terminale
<cristian_c> Geckoz, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, se hai ubuntu
<jester-> fermicondensate: si dmesg nel terminale
<filo1234> fermicondensate: posta sudo lshw
<cristian_c> Geckoz, synaptic è package manager / gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> !synaptic | Geckoz
<ubot-it> Geckoz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<jester-> filo1234: dice che andava, ha giocato con steam e dopo averlo chiuso non gli va piu la wifi
<filo1234> fermicondensate: apri un terminale dai sudo lshw e postalo su pastebin
<filo1234> fermicondensate: e pure rfkill list
<filo1234> jester-: ah certo
<Geckoz> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1539057/
<jester-> filo1234: è steam che fa gli scherzi da prete?
<filo1234> jester-: di sicuro
<filo1234> lol
<jester-> fermicondensate: stiamo parlando di sistema su partizione vero? non su live o virtualbox
<cristian_c> Geckoz, devi abilitare i repo extras
<Geckoz> cristian_c: come?
<jester-> cristian_c: tempo perso su una live
<cristian_c> Geckoz, ma che ci devi fare con i video?
<abodi> jester-: la mia partizione è fottuta dunque?
<Geckoz> jester-: se parli di me non penso proprio sia tempo perso...
<jester-> abodi: l'intero hd è fottuto, cancella tutto e ripartiziona
<jester-> Geckoz: su una live è tempo perso
<Geckoz> cristian_c: devo vedere i video x controllare se crasha e se è un problema di conflitto hardware
<abodi> voglio morire
<cristian_c> Geckoz, ho un'idea
<cristian_c> abodi, c'è un canale apposito
<Geckoz> jester-: come fa a essere tempo perso se queste cose le dovrei imparare cmq in un secondo momento quando installo ubuntu?
<abodi> per morire?
<cristian_c> abodi, /join #suicidi-clan
<filo1234> Geckoz: lavorare su una live non è la stessa cosa che lavorare su un sistema installato
 * abodi  estrae una pistola, ma è talmente sfigato che si spara su un piede
<filo1234> Geckoz: molte cose che possono non funzionare sulla live, funzionano su un sistema installato grazie aggli aggiornamenti
<Geckoz> filo1234: capisco, ma sto chiedendo solo di far funzionare i video possibile che sia così difficile anche in live?
<jester-> Geckoz: se con winz7 hai probelmi di falsh è l'hw sicuro
<cristian_c> Geckoz, usa mint
<cristian_c> Geckoz, mint in live, ed è tutto preinstallato
<filo1234> !flashplayer | Geckoz
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'flashplayer'
<jester-> Geckoz: cpu ram ?
<jester-> e hd?
<filo1234> !flash | Geckoz
<ubot-it> Geckoz: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<cristian_c> Geckoz, oppure knoppix (ma qui non sono sicuro)
<Geckoz> jester-: è quello che sto cercando di capire, sicuramente se è HW riguasrda HD o RAM, CPU va bene
<Geckoz> oppure è un problema SW
<jester-> Geckoz: winz7 è una roccia
<cristian_c> Geckoz, appunto, fai come to ho suggerito
<filo1234> Geckoz: ma video di cosa
<filo1234> io ancora non ho capito quale sia il test
<Geckoz> cristian_c: perfetto! dove lo prendo mint?
<filo1234> -.-
<cristian_c> !chat | Geckoz
<ubot-it> Geckoz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Geckoz> che c'è?
<fermicondensate> non posso utilizzare pastebin, sono da un altro computer
<filo1234> fermicondensate: hai una pendrive?
<fermicondensate> sono in una situazione di stallo, quel computer è totalmente "isolato"
<fermicondensate> non trovo neppure il cavo ethernet
<filo1234> allora vai a dormire che è meglio per oggi
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> fermicondensate: ps -e c'è qualcosa riferito  steam?
<filo1234> la notte ubuntu si sitema da solo
<filo1234> è risaputo
<jester-> o si sminchi a ncoa di piu
<filo1234> fanculo a wind
<filo1234> avevo quasi finito di scaricare i film
<fermicondensate> no, nulla riferito a steam
<filo1234> ops sbagliato canale
<cristian_c> lol
<Geckoz> che voi sappiate in generale com'è la cvompatibilità di ubuntu con i giochi steam?
<Geckoz> diciamo che è una vita che vorrei mettere linux ma mi blocca il problema della compatibilità
<fermicondensate> in generale buona, guarda il sito di Wine
<Geckoz> ovvero?link pls?
<fermicondensate> http://www.winehq.org/
<Geckoz> WoW
<Geckoz> dunque, non dovrei incontrare problemi con un singolo gioco
<fermicondensate> controlla, ci sono schede abbastanza particolareggiate che recensiscono i comportamenti di wine
<Geckoz> su application database?
<cristian_c> fermicondensate, mi pare che i giochi di steam siano nativi per ubuntu
<cristian_c> quindi non credo che wine c'entri qualcosa
<Geckoz> se è così mi avete convinto, appena posso formatto e metto ubuntu
<Geckoz> qual'è la differenza tra ubuntu e linux? scusate l'ignoranza
<Geckoz> da quanto ho capito ubuntu è una mod di linux, giusto?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> linux è il kernel .
<filo1234> ubuntu è un OS basato su kernel linux
<Geckoz> ahhh capisco
<Geckoz> e kernel sarebbe tipo source?
<filo1234> ?
<Geckoz> spetta che cerco kernel su wiki :P
<filo1234> ecco
<Geckoz> ok, quindi quando qualcuno dice"uso linux" intende cmq ubuntu o una sua derivazione
<Geckoz> cioè usare solo linux equivale a usare ms dos su win
<filo1234> no dice una cazzata
<Giupino> O_o
<Giupino> oddio
<filo1234> è errato
<Giupino> il kernel è il cuore di un sistema operativo
<filo1234> è un modo di dire errato... si dovrebbe dire uso GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> Geckoz, se usi android, usi linux
<filo1234> -.-
<Geckoz> ah capisco :P
<filo1234> ecco cristian_c l'hai detta appunto
<Giupino> il kernel linux circondato da altri programmi di utilità (GNU, etc...) compongono un OS e una distribuzione
<Geckoz> e oltre a ubuntu che altri OS usano linux? avevo sentito un certo snow leopard
<filo1234> android è un altro OS basato su un kernel linux
<Giupino> ubuntu è una delle tante distribuzioni diverse
<cristian_c> 22:54:40 <Geckoz> cioè usare solo linux equivale a usare ms dos su win <--- solenne vaccata
<filo1234> vabè
<filo1234> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Giupino> hai le idee un pò confuse :D
<Geckoz> cristian_C: xD
<Geckoz> scusate ma in base a quale parametro dovrei installare la versione di ubuntu 32 o 64 bit?
<Geckoz> sapevo che la 32 non utilizzava tutti i miei 8GB di RAM
<cristian_c> Geckoz, la 64 bit (su pc a 64 bit, ovviamente) ha dei vantaggi, credo proprio sull'utilizzo della ram
<Geckoz> cristian_c: ha controindicazioni rispetto la 64?
<cristian_c> Geckoz, ma sevuoi tipo installarci una vecchia stampante con i driver solo a 32 bit, la vedo dura
<Geckoz> rispetto la 32*
<cristian_c> *se vuoi
<Geckoz> ok quindi sempre problema di compatibilità
<Geckoz> tipo ora stavo cercando di installare steam
<cristian_c> sì, ma su hardware vecchio
<cristian_c> una volta non esisteva l'architettura a 64 bit
<Geckoz> e mi dice wrong architeture i386
<Geckoz> e se ricordo bene i386 era il nome della versione 32 bit di ubuntu
<Geckoz> significa che ho preso steam x 32 bit?
<cristian_c> forse
<cristian_c> comunque steam non è nei repository ufficiali (per ora), quindi continua in -chat
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-17
<Francy> ciao
<Francy> ho un problema
<Francy> ho masterizzato ubuntu su dvd ma non me lo legge
<glpiana> ola
<MoL0ToV> ciao ragazzi
<MoL0ToV> se ho uno share cifs montato con autenticazione
<MoL0ToV> quando salvo un file da linux con l'utente utiizzato per l'autenticazione
<MoL0ToV> poi gli altri utenti non riescono ad aprirlo
<MoL0ToV> c'è modo di dirgli salva su smbfs ma con chmod 777 (lato samba/windows)
<MoL0ToV> su windows come si setta una umask per un utente?
<MoL0ToV> che sega windows.. appena esce samba4 lo installo
<micheg> 'giorno, ho un problemino su un portatile samsung di ultima generazione, piattaforma trinity di amd, il problema è che al risveglio dall'ibernazione la wireless scompare. pff come per magilla
<micheg> per il resto funge bene
<glpiana> micheg, nemmeno lspci la vede?
<micheg> glpiana: me l'hanno appena portato via. riprovo stasera dopo le 21.30 grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<micheg> giorno
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<cricido> dove metto la sintassi per avviare un programma all avio
<cricido> di ubuntu
<cricido> ?
<cricido> cron?
<glpiana> !cron| cricido
<ubot-it> cricido: cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<cristian_c> cricido, potresti anche usare il tool grafico :)
<cricido> print
<cricido> print
<cristian_c> ?
<cricido> ma non capisco
<cricido> all avvio
<cricido> qui fa esempi
<cricido> di ore minuti meso
<cricido> mesi
<cricido> ma per dire di lanciarlo all avvio?
<cricido> un programma
<TaLaDo> -.-
<jester-> cricido: c'è programmi avvio
<cricido> ma da riga di comando
<cricido> init.d non ricordo
<cristian_c> !enter | cricido
<ubot-it> cricido: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cricido> !init.d
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'init.d'
<Virunga> cricido: hai già creato il file di configurazione?
<cricido> è tutto ok il programma parte
<cricido> ma se riavvio il pc devo rilanciare tutto a mano  non ricordo dove metto la sintassi che in automatico lancia al boot
<Virunga> Intendo il file per rendere il programma un servizio o un demone
<cristian_c> cricido, quale de usi?
<cricido> ubuntu
<Virunga> cricido: devi creare un file di configurazione, ubuntu si sta spostando su upstart
<Virunga> !upstart
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'upstart'
<cristian_c> !avvio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'avvio'
<cricido> e xubuntu
<cricido> o come diavolo si chiama
<cricido> ?
<Virunga> cricido: poi metti il file .conf nella cartella /etc/init. Le istruzioni http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Virunga> cricido: guarda i file già presenti in quella cartella per capire come fare.
<cricido> ok
<cricido> #!/bin/sh -e
<cricido> # upstart-job
<cricido> iniziano cosi bastera mettere di seguito la sintassi del comando ?
<cristian_c> cricido, anche xubuntu ha il suo tool grafico
<cristian_c> cricido, vai in sessione, è molto semplice
<cristian_c> cricido, Impostazioni
<cristian_c> *Sessione
<cricido> ora vedo
<Francy> Salve qualche giorno fa tramite ubuntu Tweak ho fatto la pulizia . avevo installato la Cairo Dock e non l'ho più trovata e in più all'accesso sceglendo ubuntu anzichè Cairo non mi appare la unity con le icone sulla sinistra e neanche la barra superiore con data , utente , rete ecc.. si può risolvere?
<jester-> Francy: reinstalla le cose segate e in futuro evita le ciofeche
<cristian_c> lol
<Francy> la ciofeca è ub Tweak? come reinstallo le cose segate?
<jester-> Francy: come le avevi installate prima
<jester-> la doky nica si è messa da sola
<jester-> mica*
<Francy> l'ho installata ma non la apre più..
<Francy> grazie cmq ...
<cristian_c> FRancy, purga
<cristian_c> *Francy
<Francy> come?
<cristian_c> Francy, dipende da come l'hai installata la dock
<Francy> da ubuntu software center..
<Guest88556> DOPO AVER SCARICATO UBUNTU COME FACCIO AD INSTALLARLO ?
<cristian_c> Francy, ok, allora apri synaptic e fai un bel purge della dock
<jester-> !installazione | Guest88556
<ubot-it> Guest88556: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | Guest88556
<ubot-it> Guest88556: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Guest88556> ok grazie scusate
<Francy> ok ci provo, grz
<Guest88556> Volevo gentilmente chiedere se devo masterizzare il file
<Guest88556> di ubuntu
<jester-> Guest88556: leggi la guida che ci sono pure le figure
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest88556> ok grazie per la disponibilità tornerò a farvi visita più avanti. Non avevo notato l'ottima guida.
<Guest88556> ciao
<micheg> qualcuno si è smazzato con uefi, secure boot e affini?
<cristian_c> micheg, perché?
<cristian_c> ho approfondito
<jester-> micheg: cdeve esserci qualcosa sul wiki
<jester-> ammaregano
<micheg> perché ho disabilitato il secure boot, ho fatto installa al posto di windows 8 (a me ubuntu basta e avanza) il problema è che mi ha segato pure la partizione di ripristino, metti un domani il portatile lo rivendo magari lo voglion con windows 8
<micheg> cioè ormai cosa fatta capo ah quindi pace
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> (volevo tanto farlo)
<micheg> vado a vedere
<micheg> ah ma solo la 64bit lo supporta
<jester-> micheg: e vuoi che un pc che esce con uefi efi sticass non abbia un procio a 64bit?
<cristian_c> micheg, sì
<cristian_c> micheg, cioè, vendono win8 a 32 bit?
<cristian_c> O_O
<micheg> si ma a me serve ancora una distro a 32bit
<micheg> ho fatto bene a brasare tutto, si fotta microsoft, si fotta il secure boot, si fotta uefi e si fottano i 64bit
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> micheg: per adesso il convento ubuntu passa a 64
<micheg> il portatile è mio e ci faccio i che mi pare
<jester-> micheg: ma visto che il portatile non ol bios ma un firmware quello ti suchi
<micheg> ma si può impostare legacy os bios
<micheg> da bios
<micheg> insomma da quel cosa che viene premendo f2 che sia bios o uefi poco importa
<cristian_c|RMS> ci vorrebbe coreboot
<cristian_c|RMS> XD
<micheg> ora è settato come un portatile pre ste stronzate di uefi e funziona alla perfezione con ubuntu 32bit mi scassa non avere avuto l'occhio di salvare la partizione di ripristino però pace, mi scassa ancora di più il produttore maledetto che non da il dvd di ripristino ma è un problema che affronterò se un giorno lo devo rivendere
<micheg> anche l'amd per la prima volta mi ha funzionato alla prima, ora c'ho un kilo di giochi humble bundle da finire da torcligth a bastion ;-)
<micheg> (passando per limbo ma qui si va o.t.)
<wibbin> help...
<wibbin> c'e' qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<noostale> chi aiuta un perfetto idiota_ D>
<noostale> ho formattato la partizione di boot del mio windows 7 e non posso piu accedergli
<noostale> cercando di installare ubuntu invece
<noostale> non mi trova la partizione creata gparted
<TaLaDo> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<kimal73x> per installare dei driver per una stampante su ubuntu come si procede, l'ho fatto altre volte ma non ricordo più niente
<noostale> non mi serve la guida di instllazione
<noostale> ho una partizione ma ne gparted ne il programma di installazione la trova
<noostale> e quindi avendo il boot di windows rotto sto parlando tramide la prova xD
<noostale> l-installazione di ubuntu ne gparted mi riconosce una partizione creata come procedo
<kimal73x> minchia mi ha riconosciuto la stampante canon in mezzo secondo.
<kimal73x> ottimo ubuntu!!!
<TaLaDo> :)
<TaLaDo> noostale, e come l'hai fatta la partizione?
<noostale> scusami eccomi
<noostale> una partizione creata dal gestore dischi di win 7
<TaLaDo> con che parametri?
<noostale> ntfs
<TaLaDo> noostale, se non viene vista probabile che sia stata creata male
<noostale> ma in basso a sinistra la vedo
<noostale> su ubuntu
<TaLaDo> noostale, deciditi ! ubuntu la vede o no?
<noostale> ubuntu la vede ma ne gparted ne l- installazione
<noostale> no
<noostale> da solo partizioni con grandezze anche sballate gparted
<noostale> ed ora ho cancellato anche il boot di windows D.
<noostale> vabbe prima cerco di ricreare il boot di windows 7 poi vedro
<maurt5> salve,ho un Problemone...ho fatto la scansione  con avast della partizione di disco su cui cè xp ma da ubuntu 12.04 che ho in dual boot,mi ha trovato un virus,ho riavviato ed adesso non mi fa fare piu' il login ad ubuntu ,ne avviare xp ne scegliere altre opziono di avvio...la tastiera scrive automaticamente la password..
<willy_oracle> ciao. qcuno conosce qualche pacchetto per monitorare il traffico di rete?
<willy_oracle> o cmq qualche sistema...
<bobbybong> willy_oracle, iptstate
<ocelot0991> buona sera
<ocelot0991> c'è nessuno ??
<glpiana> !nessuno | ocelot0991
<ubot-it> ocelot0991: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ocelot0991> Qualcuno che ha installato una versione di Ubuntu mi sa dire se riesce a vedere il link al download di questo programma free
<ocelot0991> http://www.3ds.com/it/products/draftsight/download-draftsight/
<ocelot0991> se accedo tramite windows il link al download c'è , anche quello per linux
<glpiana> ocelot0991, sì, funziona il link
<glpiana> ocelot0991, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/DraftSight guarda qui
<ocelot0991> riesci quindi a vedere un quadrato verde con il download per ubuntu ?
<glpiana> ocelot0991, perchè non guardi la'pposita guida che ti ho indicato?
<glpiana> *l'apposita
<ocelot0991> si la sto guardando :)
<ocelot0991> il fatto è che quando nella guida mi da il link per scaricare il prodotto dal sito
<ocelot0991> mi indirizza al sito di draft sight , ma lì non vedo il link per il download
<glpiana> vero
<ocelot0991> quindi neanche tu vedi il link al download ?
<glpiana> no, nemmeno io, ma se lo vedi da windows scaricalo da windows
<glpiana> ocelot0991, per il resto, qui non c'è supporto a software esterno
<ocelot0991> siccome su un'altra partizione ho windows , posso scaricarlo da lì e poi installarlo su ubuntu ??
<glpiana> ocelot0991, sì
<ocelot0991> ok proverò allora così , grazie mille
<caos1926_> salve, stavo lavorando con il foglio di calcolo ed ad un certo punto si è bloccato, ora mi chiede di forzare l'uscita. C'è un modo per non perdere il lavoro fatto? Vi ringrazio
<enzotib> caos1926_, aspettare che si riprenda, altro non so
<caos1926_> aspetto da 30 minuti ma niente
<doloso> raga siccome devo formattare tutto il pc e dopo devo installare FreeBSD
<micheg> e vai sul canale freebsd
<doloso> è meglio mettere prima windows o prima ubuntu, e dopodichè BSD?
<micheg> traditore degli unix system v
<micheg> è meglio che windows non lo metti proprio
<doloso> ci ho pensato anchio
<doloso> dici è meglio vero
<micheg> metti nell'ordine: beos, atheos, syllabe, aros, ubuntu, freebsd, qnx e os/2
<micheg> e se hai ancora spazio haiku, reactos, freedos e menuetos
<doloso> anzitutto ho 150gb di hd
<doloso> stò messo male
<doloso> e cmq
<doloso> devo prima imparare ad usare freebsd solo a riga di comando
<doloso> ed è già abbastanza arduo credo
<doloso> micheg: il problema è che se prima installo ubuntu
<doloso> e dopo metto freebsd
<doloso> ho paura che fa casino col bootloader
<doloso> siccome già ho fatto danni per lo stesso motivo
<jester-> doloso: il boot loader è comunque recuperabile
<doloso> vabe ora vedo
<doloso> grazie
<willy_oracle> ciao. qcuno può consigliarmi come monitorare la quantità di traffico internet?
<jester-> willy_oracle: etherape
<willy_oracle> jester-: lo provo subito, grazie.
<willy_oracle> jester-: ma misura anche la quantità di dati o solo i nodi?
<jester-> willy_oracle: non ricordo ma fa un sacco di cose
<sen86> Salve o comperato un nuovo notebuk
<sen86> volevo avere info se si poinstalare ubuntu su un acer limpus linux,
<sen86> e come si fa?
<sen86> pc vuoto
<jester-> !installazione | sen86
<ubot-it> sen86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<BlackUnicorn> ciao a tutti
<BlackUnicorn> ragazzi vorrei provare ubuntu...ma ho una piccola difficoltà
<BlackUnicorn> ho scaricato img e non capisco come masterizzarla... la dimensione dell img è superiore alla capienza del cd... come faccio?
<micheg> usi un dvd.
<micheg> o meglio ancora una pennina usb che cd/dvd inquinano
<BlackUnicorn> ciao scusami ma cercavo news
<BlackUnicorn> non me lo fa fare
<enzotib> BlackUnicorn, chi non ti fa fare cosa?
<Akhilleus> sera a tutti
<BlackUnicorn> allora faccio masterizza img
<Akhilleus> enzo sono riuscito a spostare l'iconsa /usr/share/application di software center ma l'icona poi non va
<BlackUnicorn> inserisco il cd e mi dice che non può
<BlackUnicorn> perchè dim non bastano
<Akhilleus> forse è un'estensione diversa
<BlackUnicorn> inserisco un dvd
<BlackUnicorn> e mi dice supp non è quello giusto o qls del genere
<BlackUnicorn> non sto capendo
<BlackUnicorn> scusatemi
<BlackUnicorn> perchè?
<enzotib> Akhilleus, usa una pendrive che è meglio
<Akhilleus> cioè come pendrive?
<enzotib> Akhilleus, scusa, rispondevo a BlackUnicorn, ho sbagliato nick
<enzotib> BlackUnicorn, usa una pendrive che è meglio
<BlackUnicorn> faccio cd avvio e masterizzo?
<enzotib> Akhilleus, ma poi a quale icona ti riferisci, quella che si vede dove?
<enzotib> BlackUnicorn, ma leggi quello che scriviamo?
<BlackUnicorn> si.... usa pendrive
<Akhilleus> per l'icona enzotib come faccio a sostituirla ? quella degli aggiornamenti che ti ho parlato ieri
<BlackUnicorn> e pendrive
<BlackUnicorn> non devo renderla d avvio?
<Akhilleus> in alto sul pannello o sul menu
<Akhilleus> l'estensione è .desktop
<Akhilleus> la mia è .png
<Akhilleus> cambio ma nn va
<enzotib> Akhilleus, .desktop non è l'immagine
<enzotib> Akhilleus, spiegami in dettaglio cosa hai fatto
<enzotib> !usbwin | BlackUnicorn se sei su windows usa questo
<ubot-it> BlackUnicorn se sei su windows usa questo: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Akhilleus> /usr/share/application l'ho sostitutita ma poi ho dovuto rimettere l'originale xkè nn andava
<BlackUnicorn> grazie...
<enzotib> Akhilleus, nel dettaglio significa anche: cosa hai sostituito? con cosa hai sostituito? che altre operazioni hai fatto? etc. etc.
<Akhilleus> ora è tutto = a prima
<Akhilleus> voglio cambiare la icona degli aggiornamenti
<Akhilleus> con una bella
<enzotib> Akhilleus, che DE usi?
<Akhilleus> lubuntu
<Akhilleus> lxde
<Guest32304> ciao ho un problema nell-accendere il pc quando si avvia mi appare cekking battery e si blocca che devo fare
<BlackUnicorn> ok sta trafserendo su usb... a fine trafserimento metto il boot da usb e lui installa giusto?
<Akhilleus> enzotib ci 6???
<enzotib> Akhilleus, eh, ho un po' da fare sul lavoro, dovrei fare una prova in vm, dato che non ho lubuntu installato
<enzotib> Akhilleus, quindi dovresti avere un po' di pazienza, ti farò sapere
<Akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/243209  é
<Akhilleus> magari mi aiuto qualche altro bravo utente
<BlackUnicorn> un altra domanda... avete per caso news di problemi di ubuntu per connessione in lan... su alice adsl? quella con il modem/router con la scheda...
<Akhilleus> http://ubuntubond.blogspot.it/2012/03/anonymous-os.html    sapete dove trovare questo tema???? ricerche invane...!
<Rosina> curirisità : c'e qualche sito o programma che fa vedere i programmi di sky su ubuntu?
<christian_> salve a tutti ragazzi ho dei problemi audio su ubuntu 12.04 praticamente di colpo sparisce l audio e nn ce verso di farlo tornare se non riavviando il sistema.. riavviato il sistema il problema si ripresenta sotto altra forma ovvero l audio ce ma qualsiasi video che riproduco e' a scatti con l audio compreso!! tutto cio capita saltuariamente c'e qlc che sa aiutarmi visto che nei forum qst tipo di problema non e' cosi com
<christian_> une!???
<jester-> christian_: disinstalla sox
<christian_> sox?? apt-get remove "sox" ???
<jester-> o sudo dpkg --purge sox
<christian_> mi dice che non e installato!
<christian_> con entrambi i comandi
<jester-> allora installa pavucontro e tare bene pulse
<jester-> tara*
<christian_>  qst lo posso trovare sulla repory... della distribuzione??
<jester-> christian_: logico
<christian_> ;)
<christian_> jester_: non mi trova qst tipo di pacchetto il nome da te scritto e coretto?
<jester-> !info pavucontrol
<ubot-it> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<jester-> corretto è
<christian_> ora yeees
<ori0n_> salve :)
<ori0n_> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano ?
<christian_> grazie jester
<christian_> ;)
<adam__1> ciao vorrei sapere se è meglio installare ubuntu sullo stesso hard disk dove ho installato windows oppure è meglio installarlo su un altro hard disk
<HoldenC> adam__1, se hai un secondo hard disk sarebbe meglio, cosi' non devi toccare quello con win
<HoldenC> adam__1, anzi se ne hai 2, potresti anche disconnettere quello con win e lavorare solo con linux per un po', eviterebbe qualsiasi tipo di problema/interazione tra i due OS
<adam__1> holdenC: allora pensavo bene grazie per aver vhiarito i miei dubbi
<adam__1> holdenC: per non stare a smontare tutto va bene anche se lo collego con un external sata?
<uragano2> Ciao a tutti, c'è qualche esperto di rkhunter?
<altair> ciao come faccio a conoscere le specifiche della ram che ho installata?Normalmente con lshw vedo cosa c'è nel pc ma della ram non fa menzione perchè?
<lupo> che palle questi italiani nutelloni GO EAT MANDOLINO AND PLAY PIZZA hagagagagaggaga
<Claudinux> altair, devi usare "sudo lshw" pr avere tutte le informazioni sul sistema
<Claudinux> *per
<pook> salve
<pook> c'è qualcuno
<uragano2> dipende :D
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-18
<luca__> buona notte, x caso c'è qualcuno?
<Shin3> giorno
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno sa se è possibile installare samba4 su un server, dopodichè joinare al dominio i client ubuntu? in modo che le home dir siano centralizzate sul server, e gli accessi siano autenticati tramite il server?
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno sa se è possibile installare samba4 su un server, dopodichè joinare al dominio i client ubuntu? in modo che le home dir siano centralizzate sul server, e gli accessi siano autenticati tramite il server? quello che avviene con un dominio windows in pratica. Questo perchè voglio sradicare windows e installare solo ubuntu
<bpietro> MoL0ToV: server basato su Linux + i client ubuntu? CIoè la rete 'Linux only'?
<MoL0ToV> no
<MoL0ToV> cioè volendo anche...
<MoL0ToV> io avevo in mente samba su un server
<MoL0ToV> adesso c'è samba 4.01
<MoL0ToV> poi i pc con ubuntu invece di salvare in /home/utente
<MoL0ToV> che salvino in modo centralizzato su un server
<MoL0ToV> su lserver samba appunto
<MoL0ToV> e che i login sui pc, tramite lightdm non usino /etc/passwd per capirsi, ma l'autenticazione tramite il server samba
<MoL0ToV> poi non so se l'opzione che dici tu invece, permetterebbe la centralizzazione delle homes (che cioè che acceda a un pdc o a un altro utilizzi una home (con tutte le impostazioni relative al desktop) centralizzata
<MoL0ToV> e l'autenticazione tramite un unico etc/passwd remoto (sul server principale)
<MoL0ToV> potrebbe andare bene anche quello
<bpietro> samba è la soluzione per le reti miste (Unix e Win) samba server se hai alcuni client Win, samba client se hai server Win. Sulle reti 'Unix only' ci sono soluzioni più comode per centralizzare /home
<MoL0ToV> certo vorrei che un su un pc, una volta che han fatto login, vengano montate in automatico degli share cifs, senza chiedere nuovamente la password in modo che la inseriscano una volta sola
<MoL0ToV> capito cosa intendo?
<bpietro> si si, non solo centralizzare /home ma anche autenticazione centralizzata
<bpietro> non mi ricordo più i dettagli, ma ho fatto questo già 10 anni fa con linux. Utente si presentava su qualsiasi client e aveva in automatico montata la sua home, che fisicamente risiedeva sul server
<luca> Buon giorno, c'è qualcuno?
<luca> Non cè nessuno?
<Thalion> buongiorno
<Thalion> devo installare ubuntu su un pc senza sistema operativo... e ho problemi nel farlo. io ho messo sui chiavetta usb img del file scaricato. ma il pc non mi riconosce il boot  da chiavetta nonostante abbia settato il boot da usb. come posso fare?
<OverMe> con cosa l'hai creata la chiavetta?
<Thalion> universal usbb drive
<Thalion> ops installer
<Thalion> nelle opzioni di boot ho messo usb/fdd che dovrebbe esse quella giusta...almeno spero!! :-)
<OverMe> fai un controllo md5 e poi prova a rifarla con unetbootin
<OverMe> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Thalion> ok... provo se l img è giusta? provo a rifarla con unetbootin
<OverMe> sì
<Thalion> grz overme..ci provo...
<Thalion> ok overme la comparazione è giusta... uso il sofweare da te consigilato
<Thalion> *software
<glpiana> ola
<micheg> ma guarda anche a me è successo con un paio di macchina e l'immagine di ubuntu 12.10 su alcune il boot va  e su alcune no, come se avessero problemi col fatto che l'immagine è superiore ai 700mega di un cd
<micheg> non so se c'è qualche standard
<micheg> stessa chiavetta, con ubuntu 10.04 ok con ubuntu 12.10 alcune macchine si , alcune no
<micheg> mentre con la 10.04 tutte ok
<micheg> ho dovuto fare un cd alla fine
<Kleave> Buongiorno a tutti
<Kleave> chi può darmi una mano?
<OverMe> !chiedi | Kleave
<ubot-it> Kleave: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Kleave> Non riesco ad avviare l'installazione nonostante l'MD5 mi dia corretto il .iso
<doom> ciao a tutti
<doom> ho un hd usb che ho scollegato non me lo legge piu se do sudo lsusb lo vede ma se provo con sudo fdisk -l non lo vede
<Kleave> Apro la .iso copio e incollo su penna USB e invio con boot su USB ma dice: "Missing operative system".  Lanciato il programma WINMD5 mi dice che la .iso è corretta
<OverMe> Kleave, le penne usb vanno fatte con programmi appositi tipo unetbootin, non basta copiare e incollare
<OverMe> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<OverMe> doom, collegalo e fai vedere l'output dei due comandi nel pastebin
<Kleave> Ma da windows come faccio a fare questa operazione?
<doom> OverMe: ok
<OverMe> Kleave, unetbbotin c'è anche per windows
<doom> lsusb    Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bc2:2320 Seagate RSS LLC
<OverMe> !paste | doom
<ubot-it> doom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> doom, fai vedere anche: dmesg
<doom> ok
<Kleave> OverMe:  devo quindi scaricare questo programma: unetbbotin ?
<OverMe> Kleave, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Kleave> Perfetto, ci provo subito, molte grazie
<doom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1544548/ scusa l attesa
<OverMe> doom, direi che è morto o sta morendo
<doom> ok OverMe grazie ;)
<OverMe> doom, se è un hdd esterno puoi provare a smontarlo e recuperare l'hdd da attaccare direttamente al pc e vedere se è solo un problema di "involucro"
<doom> mm ok se lo dici tu ci provo grazie ancora OverMe a presto
<Kleave> Sto cercando di istallare UBUNTU 12.10 su hd esterno. Ho creato una partizione ext2 con "/" e formattazione HD esterno, come faccio a creare una partizione "swap"?
<TaLaDo> Kleave, segui la guida
<TaLaDo> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<TaLaDo> quando ti chiede dove installare scegli hd esterno e poi fa tutto lui
<MoL0ToV> bpietro> si si, non solo centralizzare /home ma anche autenticazione centralizzata
<MoL0ToV> mi sai consigliare qualche howto? poi penso che lo renderò disponibile sul wiki ubuntu
<MoL0ToV> lo testo sulle versioni attuali eventualmente
<Kleave> TALADO: E' propio la guida che sto seguendo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb ma non mi è chiaro il punto 5 della stessa
<TaLaDo> Kleave, intendi l'installazione del boot loader?
<OverMe> Kleave, al passo 3 c'è un link da cliccare
<jester-> Kleave: usi tutto il disco per ubuntu?
<Kleave> OVERME: Sì lo so ma io voglio installarlo su un hd esterno. JESTER: sì
<jester-> Kleave: allora falla breve, al partizionamento abiliti ha esterno e scegli usa tutto il disco
<Kleave> ok ci proverò
<jester-> Kleave: se hai gia partizionato scegli altro
<Kleave> grazie
<jester-> Kleave: qundi modifica della partizione
<jester-> Kleave: usare come ext4, montare cone / formattare  poi setta grub su hd esterno. poi devi fare il boot da usb
<jester-> se metti grub su hd interno se l'usb non è collegato non parte piu una cippa
<kimal73x> jester-: come mai il comando sudo pm-hibernate non mi funziona più?
<jester-> usa il bottone e vedi se che succede
<kimal73x> che bottone?
<jester-> spegni iberna
<kimal73x> se cazzo il bottone del pc iberna? non è che spegne?
<jester-> a meno che hai un de/wm starno
<kimal73x> jester-: ho wmii ma me l'ha sempre fatto funzionare quel comando
<kimal73x> ho ubuntu ma con wmii
<jester-> kimal73x: appunto, prova da grafica e vedi che succede
<kimal73x> jester-: intanto cazzo il tasto e vedo se iberna
<kimal73x> jester-: niente. l'ha spento. speriamo che non è successo nulla
<kimal73x> ora vedo se rifunziona l'hibernamento
<jester-> kimal73x: ma risciuscita o no
<kimal73x> jester-: ok ora funziona
<kimal73x> bo
<kimal73x> chissà che era successo
<kimal73x> jester-: ciao buonpranz
<Kleave> Salve ho appena installato Ubuntu 12.10 su HD esterno ma al riavvio mi ha dato questo problema: ata_id [255]: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY FAILED for '/dev/sdb': INVALID ARGUMENT
<glpiana> Kleave, e si ferma o carica comunque?
<Kleave> Si ferma
<Kleave> Cioè ho fatto riavviare io
<glpiana> Kleave, se provi ad avviar ein recovery mode che fa?
<Kleave> Fa lo stesso ci ho provato
<glpiana> Kleave, prova a reinstallare
<Kleave> Ok siccome ho installato su HD esterno, devo formattarlo?
<glpiana> Kleave, non capisco la domanda? che sia interno o esterno che c'entra?
<Kleave> Va bene provo a reinstallarlo
<Kleave> Ti ringrazio molto
<Kleave> ^_^
<Noostale> scusate perchè quando setto la risoluzione dello schermo esso diventa nero?
<glpiana> Noostale, perchè non è supportata probabilmente
<Noostale> è supportata ho uno schermo 1280 x 1024 e mi si è settata la risuluzione 800 x 600 quando ho avviato un gioco
<Noostale> ed ora essa neanche riavviando si leva
<glpiana> Noostale, apri un terminale e scrivi: xrandr
<glpiana> !paste | Noostale
<ubot-it> Noostale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Noostale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1545391/
<glpiana> Noostale, e come provi a cambiare la risoluzione?
<Noostale> vado su opzioni, monitor e metto 1280x1024 e poi applica
<glpiana> Noostale, e la frequenza?
<Noostale> cioè?
<Noostale> vedo la finestra a meta per la bassa risoluzione non vedo tutto
<glpiana> Noostale, tenendo premuto il tasto alt, clicca sulla finestra col tasto sinistro del mouse e potrai spostarla
<Noostale> non leggo frequenza
<glpiana> Noostale, oltre alla risoluzione che altri menu a tendina vedi?
<Noostale> rotazione e posizione launcher
<Noostale> è normale?
<glpiana> Noostale, un attimo che avvio la macchina virtuale
<Noostale> ok grazie
<glpiana> Noostale, oki, non mi ricordavo più come era. niente risoluzione -.-
<glpiana> Noostale, e se provi 1280xetc etc dici che lo schermo diventa nero?
<Noostale> ho provato 2 volte
<Noostale> riprovo?
<glpiana> Noostale, riprova, tanto al massimo ritorna come è ora
<noostale> niente
<glpiana> noostale, che schermo hai?
<noostale> un acer
<glpiana> noostale, intendo dimensione e rapporto
<noostale> in alto a destra c'è scrittp v192
<noostale> non so so solo che è un 1280x1024
<mnemonik> ho installato Ubuntu 12.04 su un portatile Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo V3515... tutto ok... anche se la scheda video del portatile non supporta l'accelerazione 3D... cmq... il problema più grave è che non riesco a controllare più la luminosità del monitor... appena installato il sistema riuscivo a controllare la luminosità attraverso la combinazione Fn+F8 o F9... però adesso non più... le altre combinazioni, tipo quelle per controllare il volume funziona
<glpiana> quindi è un 4:3, non è wide screen. sicuro?
<Holden> noostale, che versione di ubuntu stai usando? glpiana, ricordo tempo fa che con una delle recenti ebbi lo stesso problema, risolto eliminando il file in .config che memorizzava la conf. dello schermo
<glpiana> noostale, segui Holden
<noostale> 12.10
<noostale> ok
<noostale> nn c'è un file di configurazione che ricrda la risoluzione dello schermo che possa eliminare?
<Holden> noostale, c'è... non ricordo quale sia... possiamo cercare di scoprirlo. apri un terminale
<noostale> poi?
<Holden> noostale, ora prova a cambiare la risoluzione come stavi facendo prima, anche se non succede nulla
<Holden> noostale, poi nel terminale lancia:  find ~ -mmin -1
<noostale> devo riavviare il pc dopo averla cambiata lo schermo diventa nero
<Holden> noostale, hmm... allora non la cambiare, ora com'è?
<noostale> 800x600
<noostale> lancio quel comando?
<Holden> noostale, no, un attimo
<noostale> ok scusami se sembro frettoloso XD
<Holden> noostale, lancia:  xrandr --output VGA-1 --mode 1024x768
<noostale_> niente
<Holden> noostale_, che è successo?
<noostale_> il solito schermo nero
<Holden> noostale_, ma che scheda video hai? hai cambiato/aggiornato/smanettato con i drivers video?
<noostale_> ho una ndivia g force gt320
<noostale_> stavo giocando a un giochetto scaricato dal software center
<noostale_> e lo avviato e è rimasta quella risoluzione
<Jena> hola
<noostale_> ora lo avevo riavviato e metto al gioco 1280x1024 ma si blocca e non si avvia piu ora
<Holden> che gioco? mi pare strana sta cosa
<Holden> hai i driver proprietari installati?
<Jena> ciao Holden,
<Holden> ciao Jena
<Jena> non so se ti ricordi
<noostale_> Teeworlds no io non ho instllato driver ho ubuntu da ieri
<Jena> quando finisci vorrei chiederti info
<Holden> noostale_, vai in driver software o come si chiama in 12.10 e vedi se ti propone i drivers proprietari per la scheda video
<Holden> jena, chiedi pure
<Jena> ok, allora, in pratica dovrei passare alla 12.04
<Jena> ho la 10.10
<Jena> e non vorrei fare casini
<Jena> ieri credo, ti avevo raccontato i problemi che ho con la 10.10
<Jena> mic non funzionante etc..
<Jena> ho creato la usb di avvio
<Jena> e in un altra usb ho messo la iso 12.04
<noostale> scusami avevo provato ad avviare il gioco
<Holden> Jena, perchè hai usato 2 usb?
<Jena> sulla stessa?
<Jena> non sono molto pratico..
<Holden> Jena, si... devi scaricare la iso e poi passarla su una chiavetta col programma apposito che trovi in 10.10
<Holden> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Holden> è spiegato qui ↑ Jena
<willy_oracle> ciaoa tutti. ho scaricato un pacchetto .tar.gz: come si deve procedere per installarlo?
<Holden> willy_oracle, facci doppio click sopra e lui lo apre con il gestore archivi... non è detto che bisogni installarlo comunque, dentro un .tar.gz possono esserci qualsiasi tipo di dati (programmi, foto, video etc)
<Jena> ok, quindi sulla stessa usb devo avere sia il disco di avvio usb che la iso 12.04
<Jena> corretto?
<Jena> e avviare da boot, ok, ora provo
<noostale> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti willy_oracle qui è spiegato ma per scompattarlo cliccaci due volte e fai estrai in
<Jena> ;)
<Holden> Jena, nessun disco di avvio, solo la iso della 12.04, e l'usb va creata come scritto in quella guida
<willy_oracle> Holden: si, però in questo caso si tratta proprio di un programma. dentro ci sono le cartelle
<Jena> si scusa, intendevo la usb di avvio..
<willy_oracle> noostale: , grazie, doun'occhiata
<Holden> willy_oracle, ci sarà anche un README allora, magari leggilo
<Jena> ultima domanda: ma al riavvio, con la usb inserita, si avviarà automaticamente l'installazione o devo fare qualcosa prima?
<Jena> ho visto che sul bio la usb viene letta x prima
<Jena> ??
<tnx222> ciao, copiando una partizione con dd il risultato comprende anche i settori vuoti?
<Holden> tnx222, si
<tnx222> riassunto: ho una partizione da 200GB usata solo per 23GB, che potrei usare per fare una copia di backup della frandezza più o meno dei dati occupati?
<tnx222> *grandezza
<Holden> tnx222, se proprio vuoi usare dd, aggancialo con una pipe a gzip
<morsmea> ciao, vorrei togliere w8 e installare il magnifico ubuntu 12.10, come posso fare ??
<inform> Mibofra
<tnx222> morsmea scarichi ubuntu, lo masterizzi e fai partire il CD o DVD all'avvio (controlla impostazioni di avvio nel BIOS)
<morsmea> e per cancellare la merda di w8 ??
<tnx222> morsmea una volta che hai avviato ubuntu dal CD / DVD, nel desktop c'è l'icona "installa ubuntu", la lanci e a "un certo punto" ti propone l'opzione del partizionamento manuale. se hai 2 minuti di tempo ti posto un'immagine.
<Holden> tnx222, ecco, per il backup di una partizione sarebbe: sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 | gzip > bootpart.gz
<tnx222> Holden il file che ne esce è grande quanto i dati?
<Holden> tnx222, no, in teoria più piccolo... puoi ovviamente settare il livello di compressione con gzip... o passare a qualcosa di meglio tipo bzip2 o xz
<morsmea> a disposizione tnx
<tnx222> Holden cp o rsync potrebbero funzionare su un partizione ntfs? nel senso eseguiti come root dovrebbe copiare tutti i file, giusto? posso accodarre gziip anche a cp o rsync?
<Holden> tnx222, non ho esperienza con partizioni ntfs
<Holden> ma dd copia a basso livello, non considerando il formato dei dati, quindi con dd funzionerebbe penso. cp e rsync sono un'altra cosa
<tnx222> morsmea quando installi sarebbe meglio essere connessi a internet selezioni come in questa immagine http://imagebin.org/243298 , poi scegli "altro" http://imagebin.org/243300 , poi ti ritrovi in questa finestra
<tnx222> morsmea http://imagebin.org/243302
<tnx222> morsmea nella terza immagine ti ritroverai due partizioni (o 3 inclusa la partizione di recovery del costruttore)
<tnx222> morsmea le selezioni una alla volta e le elimini, (occhio che poi windows8 viene cancellato, non si torna più indietro)
<Kleave> Ho un problema con la connessione: non riesco assolutamente ad aprire le pagine
<tnx222> morsmea mi segui?
<tnx222> Kleave ha smesso di funzionare o non ha mai funzionato?
<Kleave> Mai funzionato
<tnx222> Kleave cavo o wifi?
<Kleave> cavo
<tnx222> Kleave gestore ADSL?
<Kleave> Alice di Telecom. Ho provato ad aprire le porte ma il problema sussiste
<tnx222> Kleave l'icona di rete tidà per connesso?
<Kleave> Sì sì riesco solo a fare qualche ricerca su google ma nulla più, non riesce ad aprire le pagine
<tnx222> Kleave quindi se fai le ricerche, stai navigando...
<tnx222> Kleave firefox?
<Kleave> Sì con  firefox. il problema è che non riesco ad aprire le pagine che desidero, né a fare altro.
<morsmea> si ci sono
<tnx222> Kleave fammi capire, quando clicchi un risultato nella ricerca di google, ti si apre una nuova scheda e rimane completamente bianca, con l'icona accanto all'indirizzo che continua a caricare?
<tnx222> morsmea sei su notebook?
<Kleave> Proprio così, solo che quella pagina non l'aprirà mai resterà sempre bianca
<morsmea> si
<tnx222> morsmea la parte difficile e creare le partizioni per ubuntu a mano...hai visto le 3 immagini?
<morsmea> si
<tnx222> Kleave prova a installare un altro browser e vedi come si comporta (opera, chrome, chromium)
<Kleave> Come faccio a installarlo se la connessione mi è impossibilitata?
<tnx222> morsmea nella terza immagine puoi eliminare le partizioni di windows8 selezionandole e poi "elimina"
<tnx222> morsmea una volta fatta piazza pulita, inizi a creare le partizioni per ubuntu, cliccando "aggiungi"
<sahed> non mi riappare piu la barra dei menu laterale ,  aiuto !!!
<morsmea> ok
<tnx222> morsmea l'hard disk quanto è grande?
<morsmea> 500gb
<morsmea> 4 gb di memoria
<tnx222> morsmea bene
<tnx222> morsmea quando crei le nuove partizioni, come in questa immagine http://imagebin.org/243304
<tnx222> morsmea devi crearne una, scegliendo > tipo della partizione > primaria
<morsmea> come nell'immagine
<tnx222> morsmea si però nell'immagine sono delle prove, devi spuntare primaria
<morsmea> ok
<tnx222> morsmea sotto devi scrivere 4000 megabyte come dimensione
<tnx222> morsmea nella tendina "usare come" selezioni "swap"
<tnx222> morsmea nel campo "punto di mount" scrivi "swap" (tutto minuscolo senza le virgolette)
<tnx222> morsmea e clicchi "OK"
<tnx222> morsmea ma lo stai fecendo in diretta?
<morsmea> no, sto prendendo appunti
<tnx222> morsmea ok
<morsmea> come uno studentello :-)
<tnx222> morsmea :)
<inform> enzotib
<tnx222> morsmea dopo aver creato la prima partizione di "swap" di 4GB (=4000 MB), clicchi di nuovo "aggiungi" e creiamo la seconda partizione
<morsmea> ok
<tnx222> morsmea selezioni sempre "primaria" come tipo, come dimensione io direi 50000 MB, poi selezioni usare come "/" e punto di mount "/" (senza le virgolette)
<tnx222> morsmea scusa errore, nel campo "usare come " devi selezionare FILE SYSTEM EXT4
<jena> salve, ho problemi ad installare la 12.04 da usb
<jena> al riavvio non mi compare alcuna icona di ubuntu e si avvia come se nn ci fosse
<tnx222> JENA SCHERMO NERO?
<jena> no, si riavvia il pc normalmente, ignorando la usb
<jena> eppure sul bios è settata come primo device
<tnx222> jena la chiavetta come l'hai fatta?
<jena> allora, usb creator dal mio attuale 10.10
<jena> + la iso della 12.04
<morsmea> che bordello !!!
<morsmea> mi sa che faccio prima a portarlo da un tecnico
<morsmea> !!!!
<tnx222> morsmea :)
<jena> qualche consiglio?
<morsmea> non per altro, ma il pc è nuovo
<jena> :-/
<morsmea> e vorrei evitare di buttarlo subito :-)
<tnx222> morsmea la cosa migliore sarebbe lasciare windows 8 e installarci ubuntu accanto
<morsmea> si, ma più lo uso, più mi schifa !!!
<morsmea> è lenbto, si blocca ogni momento
<morsmea> è UNA CAGATA PAZZESCA !!!
<tnx222> morsmea ma tu clicca l'icona desktop e ti ritrovi come su windows 7, mica sei obbligata a usare l'interfaccia metro
<morsmea> peggio che peggio
<morsmea> da quando ho scoperto ubuntu, è stato un colpo di fulmine !!! :-))
<morsmea> veloce, stabile, fantastico |!!!
<jena> tnx222: suggerimenti?
<morsmea> tant'è che ho cercato un pc con ubuntu installato, ma non ne ho trovati
<morsmea> :-(
<tnx222> jena potresti provare a passare l'opzione  (acpi=off) all'avvio, a me la chiavetta non partiva per quel motivo
<jena> ehm... scusa.. mi spieghi meglio?
<jena> che roba è??
<tnx222> jena devi editare le impostazioni del grub2 dentro l chiavetta
<jena> forse dovevo dirti prima che sono proprio alle prime armi con ubuntu...
<Braveheart> Salve a tutti...ho un problema e avrei bisogno che qualcuno mi desse/confermasse un paio di semplici cose...
<jena> e che non capisco ancora ulla di questi termini..
<tnx222> jena e solo un suggerimento, è quello che è successo a me con l'usb della 12.04, è una cosa che dipende dall'hardware del PC, alcuni lo fanno altri no
<Kleave> Altri consigli per riuscire a navigare in rete?
<tnx222> jena prova la chiavetta su un altro PC e vedi se fa uguale
<tnx222> Kleave hai installato un altro browser?
<Kleave> TNX222 come faccio a installare altri browser se non li posso scaricare con la connessione che mi trovo?
<tnx222> kleave ma se hai detto che i risultati della ricerca li vedi...
<noostale> salve
<tnx222> kleave con cosa si è collegata la pagina dei risultati?
<Kleave> TNX222 riesco a fare la ricerca ma nulla più, io le pagine non le posso mica aprire
<Braveheart> CON CALMA qualcuno mi aiuta,gentilmente?
<tnx222> kleave tasto destro sull'icona di rete e > modifica connessioni
<Kleave> ok, poi?
<noostale> una domandina e scusami se mi intrometto qualì è il fileche ubuntu salva sulla risoluzione dello schermo?
<tnx222> Kleave seleziona connessioni via cavo e poi >impostazioni ipv4
<morsmea> tnx222 sei un'ottimo maestro, ma io sono troppo "pivello" :-))
<morsmea> grazie di tutto :-))
<morsmea> 10 e lode
<morsmea> :-)))))
<Kleave> TNX222 ok e poi?
<koby> parlavate di pivelli eccomi
<koby> mi sono già bloccato sulle partizioni
<jena> ammazza, ma siamo un bel pò di pivelli ;)
<koby> sono troppe e incasinate
<jena> io non riesco neanche a formattare una chiavetta.. :((
<koby> problema risolto...tolto vista..tanto era incasinato mca male
<tnx222> Kleave apri un terminale e scrivi      ifconfig
<Kleave> TNX222 ok, le impostazioni dell'ipv4 le lascio stare?
<morsmea> ragazzi grazie di tutto e....buona vita !!!  ciaoo!!
<tnx222> Kleave no, ci metti quelle di ifconfig in "manuale" e setti i DNS così (8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4) virgola e spazio fra i 2 ip
<tnx222> kleave sono i DNS di google
<tnx222> Kleave e provi con il collegamento manuale e i dns diversi
<Kleave> va bene, molte grazie
<tnx222> Kleane che indirizzo hai su eth0 192.168 etc etc ?
<inform> ho appena installato ubuntu 12.10...vengo da windows,quindi sono a 0....sto mettendo gli aggiornamenti,mi dice di installare ubuntu one,devo installarlo?
<Kleave> Non ne ho la più pallida idea, ora sono su windows perché altrimenti su questa chat non ci sarei mai arrivato
<tnx222> Kleave è solo una prova, potrebbe dipendere da altri 50 fattori
<osho0000> salve, appena apro compiz e clicco qualche opzione unity mi crasha..
<Kleave> Ok ok, speriamo bene
<tnx222> inform si
<tnx222> inform a meno che non disistalli il programma "ubuntu one" gli aggiornamenti devono essere fatti per tutto ciò che è installato
<tnx222> infor ubuntu one è il tuo spazio cloud personale gratis
<Braveheart> qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da dedicarmi UN minuto?
<tnx222> Braveheart se possso ti aiuto, vai
<Braveheart> grazie
<inform> grazoe*
<inform> grazoe tnx222
<tnx222> inform di nulla
<Braveheart> sono connesso da un utente Windows senza privilegi di amministratore
<Braveheart> perchè ho dimenticato la pwd dell'utente che invece li ha
<Braveheart> sto scaricando una versione linux da mettere su chiavetta(sono su eeePC)
<Braveheart> per resettare tale password
<Braveheart> mi basta il comando "sudo su"
<Braveheart> e poi posso modificare anche la password dell'utente root?
<tnx222> Braveheart non c'entra niente il root di ubuntu con la password di windows
<Braveheart> quindi sto scaricando inutilmente?
<tnx222> Braveheart eh già
<Braveheart> e non c'è NIENTE che possa fare,che voi sappiate?
<tnx222> Braveheart ci sono programmi e guide apposta per recuperare la password di windows, googola
<Braveheart> ho fatto
<Braveheart> il problema è che non ho disco di ripristino
<Braveheart> è un netbook,non ha lettore CD
<tnx222> Braveheart ma la password era solo tua?
<Braveheart> la password era del mio account...mentre l'attuale non lo sarebbe
<Braveheart> l'avevo messa per evitare al possessore di questo account di accedere al mio...furbo,eh?
<tnx222> Braveheart per recuperare password di windows non saprei
<Braveheart> ho cercato ovunque
<Braveheart> con ubuntu se non altro posso installare applicazioni in Windows,no?
<tnx222> Braveheart no
<Braveheart> il problema fondamentalmente è quello...non posso installare nè aggiornare alcunchè senza quella pwd
<tnx222> Braveheart http://pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/tp/passrecovery.htm qui ce ne sono 7 di programmi per recuperare la pass
<Braveheart> programmi che non potrò installare...
<tnx222> Braveheart lol
<tnx222> Braveheart la via sicura è l'assistenza microsoft
<Braveheart> che mi costa...
<Braveheart> praticamente più del valore del netbook,no?
<tnx222> Braveheart se era facile che sistema di sicurezza sarebbe?
<Braveheart> eh beh
<Braveheart> mi sto comunque studiando la pagina linkata,grazie
<tnx222> Braveheart si ma, come hai detto te, se non puoi installare
<Braveheart> ci sono alcuni rari programmi che se ne fregano,magari sono fortunato
<Akhilleus> salve a tutti come posso cambiare lo sfondo al terminale???
<noostale> scusate posso fare una domanda? ho la risoluzione dello schermo bloccata a 800x600 posso sapere il file in cui ubuntu salva la risoluzione dello schermo in moda da cancellarmo credo che si ricrei al prossimo avvio
<tnx222> Braveheart potresti anche provare con hiren's bootcd, all'interno c'è un mini XP avviabile da usb, ma ti rimane il problema di creare la chiavetta, ti ci vuole per forza un altro PC
<Braveheart> "No installation in Windows is required making PC Login Now an easy alternative to many other password recovery tools."
<Braveheart> dovrebbe funzionare,questo,no?
<tnx222> Braveheart credo di si, se eè "portabile"
<Braveheart> ci provo...grazie per ora
<tnx222> Braveheart cioè senza installazzione
<tnx222> tnx222 di nulla
<tnx222> Akhilleus google che ha detto?
<Akhilleus> cosa google???
<Akhilleus> nn capisco
<Akhilleus> che vuol dire google????
<tnx222> Akhilleus http://googleitfor.me/?q=ubuntu+sfondo+del+terminale
<Akhilleus> ahhhh dice che ho lubuntu 12.10 scusaaaa
<Kleave> Ancora problemi di connessione: sono sull'orlo di disinstallarlo completamente Ubuntu perché è un'intera giornata che ci sto lavorando per riuscire a farci qualcosa
<Akhilleus> tnx222 mi puoi aiutare x favore????
<tnx222> Akhilleus a fare cosa?
<Akhilleus> forse mi sono spiegato male e di cio' mi scuso,insomma vorrei mettere uno sfondo(ad es. un'auto etc etc)
<Braveheart> tnx222...perchè non posso crearla da qua la chiavetta,con quello che hai trovato tu?
<Braveheart> (quelli della pagina pare necessitino di CD ma sto verificando)
<tnx222> Akhilleus apri il terminale > modifica > preferenze del profilo > sfondo > immagine
<tnx222> Braveheart ma non c'era quello senza installazione? non va?
<Akhilleus> c'' solo modifica da me
<Akhilleus> é lubuntu non ubuntu
<Braveheart> sto provando...ho estratto la ISO nella chiavetta ma il sistema non era convintissimo
<tnx222> Akhilleus allora non so , io sono su Ubuntu
<tnx222> Braveheart la chiavetta se non la formatti come "avviabile" non credo ti funzioni
<Braveheart> non ce l'ho come opzione
<Braveheart> c'è "crea disco di avvio MS-DOS" ma non è neanche selezionabile
<Braveheart> provo a riformattare togliendo la spunta a veloce
<tnx222> Braveheart ma un amico col PC?
<Braveheart> che ci faccio?
<tnx222> Braveheart la chiavetta con i programmi?
<Braveheart> mmm...qual era l'F per andare a modificare le impostazioni di boot? F9?
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, qual'è il problema?
<tnx222> Braveheart dipende dal costruttore del bios
<Braveheart> che io conosco personalmente,guarda... ;)
<tnx222> cristian_c deve cambiare lo sfondo al terminale di lubuntu
<cristian_c> tnx222, uhm
<Akhilleus> non riesco
<Braveheart> me lo cerco,via...
<Akhilleus> insomma nn c'è la voce come su ubuntu
<Akhilleus> su ubuntu l'ho appena fatto nell'altro pc
<tnx222> Braveheart F1, F10 Esc, Canc
<Akhilleus> era molto semplice
<tnx222> Braveheart uno di quelli, in genere
<Braveheart> io sapevo anche F4 F8 e F9
<Braveheart> farò un po' di prove
<tnx222> Braveheart si, non li ho detti tutti per pigrizia :)
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ma perché vuoi fare una cosa del genere?
<cristian_c> :D
<tnx222> cristian_c contingenze
<Akhilleus> xkè mi sembrerebbe carino
<tnx222> :D
<Akhilleus> tutto qui
<cristian_c> lol
<tnx222> cristian_c gli scappava di farlo
<Akhilleus> riuscite ad aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ma in che senso devi cambi9are lo sfondo?
<cristian_c> *cambiare
<tnx222> Braveheart ci sono utility apposta per creare Usb avviabili, non basta copiarci la ISO
<Akhilleus> al poaro dello sfondo nero mettere un jpeg,una foto etc etc
<Akhilleus> posto
<Akhilleus> ma che male c'è a dire non so aiutarti????
<Akhilleus> mahhh
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ah, ok, un'immagine, non semplicemente cambiare i colori :)
<Akhilleus> no no i colori è facile
<willy_oracle> ciao. qcuno è pratico di pcsx2?
<willy_oracle> ho un problema con la creazione dello script di avvio: punto 3 della compilazione del codice sorgente http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Pcsx2
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, guardo un attimo
<Akhilleus> grz di uore
<Shin3> sera
<tnx222> willy_oracle ti dà un errore?
<willy_oracle> tnx222: no, non si crea l'eseguibile, o forse non capisco dove è posizionato.il file play.sh non è un eseguibile
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<willy_oracle> tnx222: ho provato a creare il lanciatore ma non funziona
<willy_oracle> tnx222: e non funziona neanche lanciando play.sh da terminale
<tnx222> willy_oracle nella tua home c'è la cartella /pcsx2/bin ?
<willy_oracle> tnx222: si, e play.sh è in quella cartella
<tnx222> willy_oracle doppoi clic sul file play.sh?
<jena> ciao, per l'installazione della 12.04, devo prima creare la usb bootable e poi mettere il s.o. oppure è ininfluente?
<willy_oracle> tnx222: è un file di test. l'icona non è ilsolito rombo. se la eseguo nel terminale non succede niente
<jena> ??
<tnx222> willy_oracle è un file che esegue comandi nella shell (.sh) se è fatto a modo dovrebbe lanciare qualcosa
<tnx222> willy_oracle se il file è eseguibile, ma non "lavora" ha sbaglito qualche punto nelle istruzioni
<willy_oracle> tnx222: riprovo l'installazione, ma ho copiato i comandi dalla guida
<willy_oracle> tnx222: il contenuto del file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1546138/
<alex____> la password di accesso non corrisponde più a quella del portachiavi , me lo chiede quando accedo a ubuntu one, acount on line ecc. che fare? thank's...
<jena> ciao, ho bisogno di assistenza x l'installazione della 12.04
<tnx222> willy_oracle manca la terza riga dentro al file
<tnx222> willy_oracle vedi ci sono 3 comandi echo nelle istruzioni?
<jena> qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | jena
<ubot-it> jena: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tnx222> willy_oracle il terzo comando "echo" non è stato scritto dentro play.sh. non hai dato quel comando
<jena> allora, ho creato la usb di avvio, poi ci ho messo dentro la iso 12.10
<jena> ho riavviato il sistema, ma non me la legge...
<jena> la ignora proprio
<tnx222> jena ci vogliono delle utility apposta per creare delle USB di avvio
<tnx222> jena non è coma masterizzare un DVD
<jena> uhm... quindi usb creator non è adatto?
<tnx222> jena usb creator va bene, bisogna vedere se il tuo PC ha la funzione di avviarsi da USB
<tnx222> jena nel bios hai controllato?
<jena> dal bios, pare di si, come prima voce ha removable device
<jena> quindi dovrebbe essere ok
<willy_oracle> tnx222: ma quindi laseconda riga dopo cd bin sono 2 comandi distinti?
<tnx222> jena di solito nel bios ci sono voci del tipo USB-FDD o USB-HDD
<jena> mm no..
<jena> non le ho viste..
<jena> è un netbook asus
<tnx222> willy_oracle ti manca la terza riga di echo dentro play.sh
<jena> c'è sta voce tipo: removale device..
<tnx222> jena guarda sotto sull'etichetta e dimmi il modello preciso
<jena> eeepc1001pxd
<tnx222> jena tu nel bios hai USB (removable device) ?
<jena> non c'è proprio la scritta usb, ma "removable device"
<jena> dovrebbe essere quella no?
<jena> e di default è la prima ad essere avviata
<tnx222> jena le voci alternative quali sono?
<jena> eh.. non mi ricordo..dovrei riavviare... :(
<willy_oracle> tnx222: niente da fare. ho sistemato il file ma non va
<tnx222> jena ci sono solo 2 possibilità: o il bios non ti permette di avviare da usb, o la chiavetta è stata creata male
<jena> ma dimmi, c'è un ordine di installazione? cioè..
<jena> devo prima mettere la iso e poi creare la usb di avvio?
<jena> o è uguale
<jena> ??
<tnx222> jena ce la mette usb creator la ISO dentro
<jena> in che senso?
<jena> come fa a sapere quale versione voglio installare..
<jena> il file iso l'ho scaricato a parte
<jester-> jena: setti usare la iso e la usb dove la metti
<tnx222> jena non uso usb creator, ma credo che gli devi far sapere dov'è la ISO prima di creare la chiavetta
<jena> allora, quando ho creato la usb di avvio non mi ha chiesto dove fosse... infatti poi ce l'ho messo io manalmente :-/
<Kleave> Problema di connessione: rete talmente lenta che non riesce ad aprire le pagine, restando bianche a vita cercado di aprirle: che faccio?
<tnx222> jena tieni presente che la ISO è come un file zip, usb creator lo scompatta nella chiavetta
<jester-> jester-: pui scaricare direttamente dlla creator ma puo ifargli usare la iso che hai sul disco
<jester-> tnx222: che dici
<jester-> e il boot loader chi lo mette
<tnx222> jena mi sa che hai fatto una chiavetta vuota
<jester-> o meglio mr su usb
<tnx222> jena il bootloader ci pensa usb creator
<jena> ok, e questo l'ho capito
<jena> ma la iso 12.10 come va a finire nella chiavetta?
<tnx222> jena ci saranno delle istruzioni per questo usb creator?
<tnx222> jena sarebbe buona norma leggerle prima
<tnx222> jean invece che andare per tentativi
<jena> beh... scusa..ma io mi sono connesso qui per avere appunto assistenza...
<jena> ;)
<tnx222> jena http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/help/guide
<jester-> jena: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> ci sono pure le figure
<Kleave> JESTER ho problemi di connessione, ormai sono giorni che lotto con Ubuntu, aiutatemi altrimenti disinstallo e finisce questo stillicidio
<jester-> !dettagli | Kleave
<ubot-it> Kleave: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Kleave> ete talmente lenta che non riesce ad aprire le pagine, restando bianche a vita cercado di aprirle
<jester-> !dettagli | Kleave
<ubot-it> Kleave: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Kleave> Rete talmente lenta che non riesce ad aprire le pagine, restando bianche a vita cercado di aprirle. Ho provato a modificare alcuni valori su Ipv4 come suggeritomi da TNX222 ma nessun risultato
<jester-> Kleave: se non dici che tipo di rete con che dns cosa hai modificato inipv4
<jester-> se cavo o wifi
<jester-> se eifi che tipo di scheda
<jester-> wifi*
<Kleave> Rete via cavo, Router di Alice Telecom
<jester-> cosa hai fatto in ipv4
<Kleave> dns suggeritomi da tnx222 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> Kleave: automatico?
<Kleave> sì
<jester-> Kleave: comincia a controllare nel rutter quanta banda ti ti passa telecazz
<Kleave> Ho la connessione lenta di mio, ma con ubuntu è morta a se stessa. Non  so altro di teleCOM
<jester-> Kleave: se non controlli non si puo vere un parametro di confronto
<jena> ma perchè non legge la iso....
<jester-> se ti manda un gigabit è lenta di suo se di piu il problema è un altro
<Kleave> E cosa devo controllare? Su windows la rete mi va bene
<jester-> jester-: hai usato cerca del cazzillo?
<Kleave> ?
<jester-> Kleave: http://192.168.1.1
<jester-> jester-:  hai usato cerca del cazzillo?
<tnx222> jena chi non legge la iso?
<Kleave> Ma cos'è cazzillo? E perché stai facendo uscire tutti sti cazzi? Non pensavo che stessi in una bettola, ma in un centro assistenza
<jena> ops.. avevo sbagliato versione :-P
<cristian_c> Kleave, non è un centro asistenza
<cristian_c> *assistenza
<Kleave> Va be ma un minimo di decenza, no?
<jester-> Kleave: non era rivolto a te e per quanto mi riguarda cercati un barista miglior
<jester-> e
<Kleave> bah
<tnx222> fate i bravi dai
<tnx222> Kleave ma tu li hai un windows che si collega?
<jester-> pretendi non segui e ti incazzi per cazzi non tuoi
<willy_oracle> tnx222: sempre io. ho sistemato il file maniente. vedi qcosa di strano? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1546245/
<Kleave> tnx222 sì
<gian_> salve a tutti buona sera
<gian_> ho un proble riguardante il centramento del monitor, ho una scheda nvidi, ho installato i driver,ho provato a centrare lo schero tramite monitor, ma niente, non riesco bene a vedere il menù laterale sapete darmi una dritta?
<jester-> gian_: risoluzione e refresh sono ottimali e hai installato il driver giusto?
<gian_> jester-,  li ho provati tutti tra quelli nella lista dei driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> gian_: scheda? e che driver hai messo?
<gian_> scusa jester-  non ricordo la scheda i driver ho installato i "driver accelerati nvidia"
<gian_> scheda jester-  GTS 250
<jester-> gian_: quelli consigliati?
<jester-> gian_: serve il current
<gian_> jester-, assolutamente
<gian_> jester-, non sò di cosa parli
<jester-> gian_: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Drg> Ciao ho un grosso problema
<Drg> Per favore aiutatemi ho un hp compaq, ma non riesco ad attivare il wifi
<jester-> Drg: lspci | grep -i network
<Drg> Qualcuno che conosce la soluzione??
<Drg> Aspetta jester ci provo
<gian_> jester-,  è piccolo scusa per il pastebin ii  nvidia-common                          1:0.2.44.2                              Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<gian_> ii  nvidia-current                         295.40-0ubuntu1.1                       NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<gian_> rc  nvidia-experimental-310                310.14-0ubuntu0.1                       Experimental NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<gian_> ii  nvidia-settings                        295.33-0ubuntu1                         Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<gian_> ii  nvidia-settings-experimental-310       310.14-0ubuntu0.1                       Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<jester-> gian_: vieni qui da un po e lo sai che devi usare il pastebin
<gian_> jester-,  ahah tu sai tanto. hai ragione perdono, ho solo visto che per il pastebin ultimamente ci voleva un account. scusa ancora non riesco a non usare unbuntu
<jester-> gian_: schermo piatto?
<Drg> jester-: non fa niente
<gian_> lcd sharp lc32w
<gian_> jester-,
<jester-> Drg: comando nel teminale: lspci | gerp -i network
<Drg> Cmq quando lo accendo a volte si accende ma non posso spegnerlo via hardware senno nn posso piu attivarlo
<jester-> gian_: nivia-settings  aggiusta da li
<jester-> poi fagli scrivere xorg.conf
<jester-> Drg: comando nel teminale: lspci | gerp -i network   cosa riposnde
<jester-> Drg /ops  comando nel teminale: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> avevo sbagliato
<gian_> jester-,  scusami ancora ma dalle impostazioni nvidia non riesco ad accenderea  nessun centramento schermo
<jester-> gian_: quanti pollici il momitor
<jester-> e quel'è la risoluzione ideale. di refresh dovrebbe essere 60 HZ
<gian_> 32
<jester-> minchia è una tv?
<gian_> si jester-  ho voluto vederci bene
<jester-> gian_: facile che hai una risoluzione non adatta
<jester-> gian_: controlla il man del video per la risoluzione ideale
<gian_> jester-, scusa. winzoz si, ubuntu no? impossibile :) mi dà 3 risoluzione e lo schermo rimane non centrate
<jester-> gian_: stessa risoluzine impostata?
<jester-> stesso drefresh?
<jester-> gian_: lsmod | grep nvidia
<gian_> nessun output
<jester-> gian_: lsmod | grep nouveau
<gian_> nvidia 10962290   50 jester-
<jester-> gian_: controlla risoluzione e refresh in winz
<gian_> jester-,  ok ci sent domani
<jester-> gian_: rifammi vedere nel paste dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<gian_> paste!
<gian_> pastebin!
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian_> jester-,  http://pastebin.com/wxUqwqPz
<jester-> gian_: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-settings-experimental-310
<jester-> gian_: poi controlla e seganti refresh e risoluzione in winz
<Feroce> ciao a tutti: un aiutino nella configurazione di postfix su di un server ubuntu trasgredisce le regole del chan? In alternativa, potrebbe qualcuno darmi una mano su ubuntu-it-chat?
<gian_> ok jester-  ti faccio sapere quando sono libero ti ringrazi
<salvo> salve
<salvo> vorrei passare con ubunto
<salvo> lultima e pesante  ho sbaglio
<salvo> c'è qualcuno
<lino> salve
<inform> Mibofra
<angelo__> salve sono nuovo e inesperto di linux ho problemi con la cam si vede al contrario ho letto vari argomenti ma nn riesco a risolvere il problema come posso fare?grazie
<Virunga> Hai provato a girare lo schermo?
<Virunga> Dai, scusa, non ho resistito...
<angelo__> hihihihih adesso provo
<fra_dolcino> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuta ad interpretare una guida su come aggiornare java da openjdk a quello ufficiale per poter far funzionare Wordfast (software di traduzione), che ha una versione per linux ma non fila liscio su tutte le distro
<Virunga> fra_dolcino: il dubbio quale sarebbe?
<fra_dolcino> Virunga: ora ti posto la guida e ti dico fin dove sono arrivato, il problema è java a 64 bit versione open, la guida come diceva spiega come passare a quello ufficiale
<fra_dolcino> http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/WF_PRO/message/8972
<fra_dolcino> io uso 12.04 versione 64 bit
<fra_dolcino> ho installato  java-package_0.50ubuntu1_all.deb come suggerisce la guida
<angelo__> nessuno mi puo aiutare?
<fra_dolcino> angelo__ a far che?
<angelo__> x la web
<angelo__> sono inesperto
<Virunga> fra_dolcino: quale parte non riesci ad interpretare?
<angelo__> c e scritto lib e dei codici
<angelo__> su i vari siti
<angelo__> come faccio a cambiare le impostazioni?
<fra_dolcino> Virunga: il punto 6, che cos'è quel .deb?
<Virunga> fra_dolcino: è il nome del pacchetto che hai scaricato al passo 4
<netlinker_> +i
<Virunga> Meglio, il pacchetto generato dall'archivio che hai scaricato al passo 4
<fra_dolcino> Virunga forse ho sbagliato qualcosa, ma il file che ho scaricato è jdk-7u11-linux-i586.tar.gz
<Virunga> fra_dolcino: dopo il passo 5 hai il file .deb, non prima.
<fra_dolcino> Virunga, ok, vedo un attimo cosa mi da con quella stringa che serve per creare il file, riprovo
<fra_dolcino> Virunga posso postarti l'output?
<fra_dolcino> e lì che qualcosa va storto, anche se nella guida dice di ignorare gli errori
<Virunga> !paste | fra_dolcino
<ubot-it> fra_dolcino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fra_dolcino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1546698/
<Virunga> Ha generato il file .deb?
<fra_dolcino> Virunga, no, dovrebbe farlo nella stessa directory...?
<Virunga> penso di sì
<gigirock> buonasera... voglio esportare un hardisk usb nfs da un lubuntu 32 bit verso un ubu 64 bit, vorrei leggere e scrivere senza menate di autorizzazioni e' tutto sulla stessa rete via rame
<fra_dolcino> Virunga, non l'ha creato
<dod> gigirock, magari sbaglio, ma da quel che ricordo nfs non riconosce un tubo di proprietari e di permessi.. e quindi...
<Virunga> fra_dolcino: c'è una cartella che si chiama libjpkg o simile?
<mibofra> dod: è una vita che gli diciamo di usare samba , ma non ne vuole sapere XD .
<fra_dolcino> Virunga dove intendi? nella directory dove ho messo il file scaricato di java?
<Virunga> fra_dolcino: nella cartella da cui hai eseguito il comando
<fra_dolcino> Virunga no
<mibofra> fra_dolcino : ciao, hai problemi con un .jar o uno javascript ?
<dod> m'e' arrivato kernel nuovo . riavvio.
<fra_dolcino> mibofra: con un jre che dovrebbe diventare un .deb che serve per far funzionare un software basato su java e richiede quello ufficiale e non funziona con openjdk versione 64 bit
<mibofra> fra_dolcino : un jre che diventa un deb ?
<mibofra> dammi il sito del software ...
<fra_dolcino> mibofra: mi spiego sommariamente, ti posto la guida che ho fatto vedere a Virunga, magari ci capisci qualcosa
<cristian_c> ma jre non è l'ambiente di esecuzione di jva?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *java
<cristian_c> magari è un .jar, invece
<fra_dolcino> http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/WF_PRO/message/8972
<fra_dolcino> jdk scusate
<fra_dolcino> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html questo
<fra_dolcino> dice "use the java package to generate file deb" e ti fornisce la stringa per farlo
<mibofra> fra_dolcino : perché non segui il tutto passo passo ?
<fra_dolcino> mibofra: credo di averlo fatto, o almeno ho installato il java-package al punto 2
<mibofra> eseguito il punto tre :D ?
<fra_dolcino> mibofra: sì :)
<mibofra> e il 4 ?
<mibofra> ansi, a che punto sei ?
<fra_dolcino> mibofra: scaricato il file e provato a generare questo file deb
<fra_dolcino> metto la stringa che dice e mi viene fuori qualche messaggio che non riesco ad interpretare
<fra_dolcino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1546698/
<mibofra> il punto 5 .
<fra_dolcino> mibofra ecco al punto 5 succede questo
<fra_dolcino> e quindi non mi genera questo file deb
<mibofra> dai sudo apt-get install --reinstall java-package
<fra_dolcino> La reinstallazione di java-package non è possibile, non può essere scaricato.
<fra_dolcino> mibofra: però se lo apro con gdebi dice che è già installato
<fra_dolcino> mibofra: ora l'ho reinstallato con gdebi
<mibofra> fra_dolcino usi ubuntu 12.04 ?
<fra_dolcino> mibofra: sì
<mibofra> ok
<rino_> ciao a tutti
<rino_> ho formattato il pc con installato w7
<rino_> e ho messo ubuntu
<rino_> il problema è che dopo aver fatto correttamente l'installazione
<rino_> all'atto di dover riavviare il pc
<rino_> non parte più niente
<rino_> sono entrato nelle impostazioni bios e ho modificato le impostazioni di boot mettendo come preferenza il disco fisso..ma nn parte niente lo stesso
<rino_> chi mi aiuta?
<rino_> grazie
<Izon> salve a tutti!
<Izon> ho problemi nell'installazione di ubuntu, a chi posso chiedere?
<jester-> !chiedi | Izon
<ubot-it> Izon: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Izon> grazie jester, ci eravamo gia sentiti, ho installato correttamente ubuntu, ma in seguito al login, mi viene mostrata l'immagine di sfondo e il pc si blocca
<Izon> mi era stato consigliato da te di effettuare uno scandisk con finnix
<jester-> Izon: immagine di sfondo su che punto, finestra di login o entrando nel sistema
<Izon> dopo la finestra di login
<Izon> effettuo correttamente il login, dopodichè carica l'immagine di sfondo e si blocca
<jester-> Izon: hai installato ubuntu xbunto o lubuntu
<Izon> ubuntu
<Izon> ultima release
<jester-> dovresti partire un ripristino, al menu amdare in root con supporto rete, e apt-get install gnome-session-fllback
<Izon> gia tentato
<jester-> Izon: riavvii e al login scegli gnome classic non effetti
<Izon> non avvia il supporto rete purtroppo
<jester-> Izon: naturlamente hai wifi
<Izon> no
<Izon> via cavo
<Izon> ma il pc si blocca nel tentativo di avviare il supporto di rete
<Izon> l'altra volta mi avevi detto che ti sembrava un problema di disco
<jester-> allora quando sei in shell dai: dhclient eth0
<Izon> cosa fa quel comando?
<jester-> dovrebbe  mandarti in rete
<jester-> dovrebbe
<jester-> quindi  apt-get install gnome-session-fllback
<jester-> Izon:  e anche apt-get install --reinstall unity
<jester-> Izon:  e anche apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-sesktop
<Izon> ubuntu-desktop?
<jester-> si
<Izon> grazie, riavvio e provo
<Izon> a dopo
<fra_dolcino> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuta ad interpretare una guida su come aggiornare java da openjdk a quello ufficiale per poter far funzionare Wordfast (software di traduzione), che ha una versione per linux ma non fila liscio su tutte le distro
<jester-> fra_dolcino: servono le oracle
<jester-> da repo non sono anccora oerfette
<fra_dolcino> jester- ho visto, ti posto una guida molto breve che ho trovato
<fra_dolcino> come fare scaricando un packetto di java dalla 12.10
<jester-> fra_dolcino: c'è un ppa da aggiungere
<fra_dolcino> ma mi arreno ad un certo punto perché non riesco ad interpretare quello che mi dice
<fra_dolcino> jester- puoi dare un'occhiata vedere se è ancora attuale questo how-to?
<jester-> fra_dolcino: spe
<fra_dolcino> http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/WF_PRO/message/8972
<jester-> fra_dolcino: comincia a levare quelle da repo
<fra_dolcino> jester-, disinstallare open-java??
<jester-> fra_dolcino: se le hai installate si
<jester-> e tutta la roba icedtea
<fra_dolcino> si ora apro synaptic
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-19
<fra_dolcino> jester- ho tolto tre pacchetti di icedtea per java
<jester-> fra_dolcino: le  open le hai tolte?
<jester-> le openjdk
<fra_dolcino> jester- ho tolto anche 3 pacchetti open-jre
<jester-> ok
<fra_dolcino> lo sta facendo
<jester-> fra_dolcino:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jester-> chiudi synapatic prima
<fra_dolcino> mi sta togliendo anche tutti i programmin java...tipo jdownloader -.-
<fra_dolcino> vabbeh pazienza
<jester-> poi li rimetti
<jester-> fra_dolcino: o cosi o ti tieni le openciofeca
<fra_dolcino> certo, scusa è un po' lento, non so perché ci mette tanto
<jester-> fra_dolcino: poi vuoi le jav o le jdk
<jester-> se non sviluppi meglio le java normali 8
<fra_dolcino> jester- non saprei la differenza
<fra_dolcino> jester- non sviluppo niente :)
<jester-> ok
<jester-> fiscjia quando ha finito
<fra_dolcino> jester- ok ora dici di aggiungere ppa nuova
<jester-> fra_dolcino:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<fra_dolcino> tieni conto che ho già installato java-package come suggeriva la guida che ho postato
<fra_dolcino> può generare qualche conflitto?
<jester-> sperem de no
<fra_dolcino> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~webpud8team/+archive/java) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<fra_dolcino> riprovo
<jester-> eh
<jester-> fra_dolcino: 12.10?
<fra_dolcino> jester - sto usando 12.04 64 bit
<jester-> ok
<fra_dolcino> jester- java-package che ho installato prima è per 12.10
<jester-> link della guid
<jester-> a
<fra_dolcino> lo devo levare?
<fra_dolcino> arrivo
<jester-> tutti fanno guide del menga
<fra_dolcino> http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/WF_PRO/message/8972
<fra_dolcino> :)
<jester-> fra_dolcino: lo ha messo il ppa?
<fra_dolcino> jester-, no
<fra_dolcino> non si connette
<fra_dolcino> jester-, seguendo la guida ero arrivato al punto 5, poi non funzionava più quando c'era da creare il famoso file .deb con quella stringa
<jester-> fra_dolcino: sudo dpkg --purge java-package_0.50ubuntu1_all.deb
<jester-> m a che cazzo di guide fa certa gente
<fra_dolcino> era un'accrocchio?
<jester-> fra_dolcino: sul sito oracle c'è la procedura che poi fa il pacchetto del ppa
<jester-> e se oracle fa cosi cose è
<jester-> poi ci sono i soliti acrobati con manie
<fra_dolcino> dpkg: errore: è necessario specificare i pacchetti con il loro nome, non riportando il nome dei file che li contengono
<fra_dolcino> comunque l'ho tolto con gdebi
<fra_dolcino> penso faccia lo stesso
<jester-> togli .deb
<jester-> si si strano che non si colleghi al ppa a me lo aggiorna
<jester-> fra_dolcino: lo mettiamo a mano
<jester-> riprova sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<fra_dolcino> jester- proprio strano
<fra_dolcino> niente
<fra_dolcino> apro sources.list?
<jester-> si
<jester-> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu precise main
<jester-> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu precise main
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ok aggiunte
<fra_dolcino> aggiorno
<jester-> si
<jester-> aupdate
<fra_dolcino> jester-, solo un secondo c'è una menata che ti posto
<fra_dolcino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1547263/
<jester-> fra_dolcino: si manca la key
<fra_dolcino> jester-, come si aggiunge?
<jester-> facciamo dopo, dai s per aurizzare e poi approva la licenza anche ok?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<fra_dolcino> jester-, come dici tu...
<fra_dolcino> accetto la licenza ecc.
<jester-> fra_dolcino:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys C2518248EEA14886 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<fra_dolcino> wordfast è l'unico software di traduzione per linux, mi scocciava usarlo con wine o provare gli altri
<fra_dolcino> spero che con java funzionante si riesca ad installare
<jester-> app java vanno su tutti sistemi
<jester-> fra_dolcino: sta insatallando? ci mette un po perchè scarica da oracle pacca e installa
<fra_dolcino> jester-, già già, va pianino
<fra_dolcino> è al 75%
<fra_dolcino> jester-, andato
<jester-> fra_dolcino:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys C2518248EEA14886 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<fra_dolcino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1547283/
<jester-> fra_dolcino: è server ubuntu pare che hai la connessione un po cicca stanotte, ha dato errore di chiave?
<jester-> non dovrebbe
<fra_dolcino> jester-, non menziona la chiave, solo impossibile recuperare bzip2  e alcuni file di indice...ecc.
<jester-> ok dai  java -version
<jester-> fra_dolcino: non è problema del repo aggiunto
<fra_dolcino> java version "1.8.0-ea"
<fra_dolcino> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0-ea-b72)
<fra_dolcino> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.0-b14, mixed mode)
<jester-> fra_dolcino: ok provale
<fra_dolcino> jester-, cosa dovrei provare?
<jester-> un qualcosa in java se lo hai sottomano
<fra_dolcino> jester-, tipo provare ad installare wordfast...
<jester-> anche o il jdownloader
<fra_dolcino> jester-, lo dovrei scaricare prima
<jester-> fra_dolcino: dovrebbero funzare, fai sapere
<fra_dolcino> jester-, provo a installare worfast vedo se lo riconosce sta volta
<fra_dolcino> jester-, comunque grazie
<fra_dolcino> ora provo qualcos'altro perché non capisco come installare 'sto software e ti dico
<jester-> avevi jdownlader rimettilo
<fra_dolcino> anche jsymphonic, è più piccolo ci mette un attimo
<fra_dolcino> jester-, si è ok
<jester-> bene
<fra_dolcino> jester-
<jester-> eh
<fra_dolcino> jester-, una roba, se hai voglia, se no, un'altra volta
<jester-> dimmi
<fra_dolcino> sto provando ad installare 'sto software, faccio il classico sudo ./configure entrando nella cartella scompattata, ma mi dice ./configure command not found
<jester-> leggi il readme o l'install  non sempre serve i configure
<jester-> magari usa cmake
<fra_dolcino> jester-, il bello è che non c'è nessun readme.txt
<jester-> sul sito non da spiegazioni?
<fra_dolcino> tutto qui http://www.wordfast.com/docs/readme.html
<fra_dolcino> comunque: 	Transcheck report does not open for Ubuntu versions 12.x and above
<fra_dolcino> Does not support 64 bit Linux
<fra_dolcino> sono a posto
<jester-> hihihi
<fra_dolcino> che pacco
<fra_dolcino> ho visto solo ora
<fra_dolcino> :|
<Sandrino> Notte
<Sandrino> Quit
<fra_dolcino> ti saluto jester-
<jester-> notte
<Shin3> giorno
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ho problemi con il nuovo aggiornamento di ubuntu 12.04, appena installato il nuovo kernel 36 il pc si è inchiodato e non si riavviava più
<Drizamanuber> ora ho installato 12.10, ma mi da problemi di surriscaldamento
<Drizamanuber> sapete aiutarmi, grazie|!!!!!
<sergios> salve a tutti
<GloriA> ciao... qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | GloriA
<ubot-it> GloriA: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<GloriA> ok scusate, pensavo che l'educazione venisse prima, cmq sta mattina ho acceso il mio pc con istallato ubuntu e si è presentata la schermata nera con su scritto missing operating system come devo comportarmi?
<cristian_c> !dettagli  | GloriA
<ubot-it> GloriA: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> GloriA, quando hai utilizzato per l'ultima volta il sistema, è successo qualcosa? Hai fatto qualcosa?
<GloriA> no
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> GloriA, avvia una live e controlliamo se c'è qualcosa di strano
<GloriA> spiegami passo passo perchè non l'ho mai fatto
<cristian_c> GloriA, beh, come hai installato il sistema?
<GloriA> da chiavetta
<sergios> non riesco più ad installare la stampante:  prima mi funzionava regolarmente via usb, dopo aver provato ad installarla in rete senza successo provo a reinstallarla in "locale" ma ho questo messaggio:  <<FirewallD non è in esecuzione. Il rilevamento delle stampanti di rete richiede che i servizi mdns, ipp, ipp-client e samba-client siano abilitati sul server.>> che fare?
<GloriA> ma l'ho fatto anni fa
<GloriA> non mi ricordo più!!
<cristian_c> GloriA, prendi la pendrive
<cristian_c> GloriA, e avviala
<GloriA> no allora dobbiamo risentirci tra mezz'ora
<GloriA> sto scaricando di nuovo ubuntu perchè ovviamente l'ho cancellato
<leosacc> giorno a tutti
<cristian_c> GloriA, la live ti fa sempre comodo
<cristian_c> altrimenti non puoi neanche installarlo
<cristian_c> come un cd
<elmutzine> Ciao, sto installando grub da live cd, dopo aver lanciato il comando grub-install/dev/sdb5 mi da errore come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> sergios, apri la finestra delle stampanti
<cristian_c> elmutzine, posta l'errore su pastebin
<elmutzine> cristian_c: ok
<elmutzine> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1548544/
<GloriA> ma è possibile che si sia rotto il disco fisso?
<cristian_c> GloriA, vediamo un po'
<cristian_c> elmutzine, sudo fdisk -l
<elmutzine> cristian_c: dammi un attimo perchè il pc è lentissimo a caricare
<elmutzine> cristian_c: ma Grub devo installarlo sulla partizione Extended o Linux?
<sergios> cristian_c: ci sono!
<cristian_c> elmutzine, se mi fai vedere fdisk, te lo dico
<cristian_c> sergios, qual'è l'icona spuntata?
<sergios> al momento non ho nessuna stampante
<elmutzine> cristian_c: ora sono su un altro pc a scrivere, quello dove ho il problema è un altro ed è lentissimo a caricare, appena riesco t posto fdisk, scusami
<sergios> cristian_c: al momento non ho nessuna stampante, per installare devo fare "sblocca", se provo ad installarla facendo clic sul + mi da il messaggio di cui sopra, dopo poco mi compare la stampante in "locale" (la stampante è attaccata via usb), premo "aggiungi" e non succede niente!
<sergios> spero di essere stato chiaro!
<cristian_c> sergios, posta una schermata
<sergios> ok
<cristian_c> !image | sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sergios> dopo i tre passaggi si torna al punto uno senza risultati http://imagebin.org/243367
<sergios> cristian_c
<cristian_c> sergios, hai fatto clic su 'Aggiungi'?
<sergios> cristian_c: si, certo!
<cristian_c> sergios, e che succede?
<sergios> cristian_c non so, e dopo di che devo nuovamente sbloccare, non l'ho messo negli screenshoot ma il tasto blocca al punto uno diventa sblocca e il tasto + non è cliccabile se prima non sblocco!
<sergios> cristian_c: devo aver pasticciato cun cups o qualcosa del genere ma l'ho fatto molto tempo fa e non ricordo! -.-'
<cristian_c> sergios, ah ecco, questo non l'avevi scritto
<sergios> si, avevo provato ad installarla come stampante di rete senza successo, ma sinceramente non ricordo...
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> sergios, chissà cosa hai combinato
<cristian_c> sergios, ma in che senso da rete? Quale configurazione?
<sergios> cristian_c: mi cospargo il capo di cenere!
<sergios> cristian_c:  avevo collegato la stampante alla porta usb del modem e poi avevo smanettao nelle impostazioni della stampante...
<cristian_c> sergios, ho scritto un how-to sul forum su come fare
<cristian_c> sergios, ovviamente non è universale perché ogni stampante è diversa
<cristian_c> sergios, comunque è una buona linena guida
<cristian_c> *linea
<cristian_c> sergios, per trovare la soluzione ci ho messo una vita (mesi)
<cristian_c> sergios, comunque, forse hai incasinato cups
<sergios> andando a memoria ricordo di aver dato nelle impostazioni un indirizzo alla stampante (vedi link immagine) che si trovava già installata nel sistema
<cristian_c> sergios, è difficile ricostruire i precedenti smanettamenti
<sergios> cristian_c andando a memoria ricordo di aver dato nelle impostazioni un indirizzo alla stampante (vedi http://imagebin.org/243368) che si trovava già installata nel sistema
<Kleave> Ho la connessione lenta di mio ma con windows riesco a navigare mentre con Ubuntu la pagina resta bianca cercando di caricarla ma invano
<cristian_c> sergios, puoi provare in live
<sergios> cristian_c: gia!!! si puù fare un reset di cups?
<Kleave> Connessione via cavo con Telecom di Alice
<cristian_c> sergios, non saprei
<cristian_c> già 'domare' la bestia è diffiicle
<cristian_c> *difficile
<cristian_c> sergios, ti consiglio di provare in live
<cristian_c> Kleave, lspci -k
<Kleave> cristian_c Grazie, solo quello in terminal?
<cristian_c> Kleave, sì
<Kleave> Perfetto, ci provo. Ancora grazie
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Kleave
<ubot-it> Kleave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kleave> cristian_c, io ora non sto su ubuntu, altrimenti non sarei riuscito ad entrare qui in chat.
<cristian_c> Kleave, non puoi usare ubuntu in live?
<cristian_c> ah, giusto, scusami
<Kleave> cristian_c, in che senso in live?
<cristian_c> no, ho sbagliato :D
<cristian_c> !live
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<cristian_c> !livecd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'livecd'
<cristian_c> lol
<sergios> cristian_c: forse si può riprendere da qui, prima di tentare da live... è rimasta qualche traccia dela stampantehttp://imagebin.org/243369
<Kleave> cristian_c, grazie ancora
<sergios> cristianc: http://imagebin.org/243369
<cristian_c> sergios, se hai toccato cups, rischiamo di smanettare all'infinito
<cristian_c> sergios, a mio avviso, sarebbe meglio tentare a usare la stampante di rete in live
<cristian_c> *di
<sergios> cristian_c: ok cosa faccio da live? no voglio più installarla in rete, mi basta averla da usb
<cristian_c> Kleave, uhm ,fammi pensare
<sergios> *non
<cristian_c> Kleave, non hai una connessione alternativa?
<cristian_c> sergios, ah, ok
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1548652/
<cristian_c> sergios, sto pensando...
<sergios> :)
<cristian_c> elmutzine2, mi ridai il mesaaggio di errore di grub-install?
<altair> ciao a tutti. il mio pc da un pò si blocca se provo a fare lo shutdown del sistema. Monto xubuntu 12.10 e  inizialmente non ho avuto affatto questo problema. Adesso se chiedo al pc di spegnersi, lui esegue tutte le sue operazioni e poi rimane bloccato con il monitor senza alcuna immagine. Come se facesse tutto e mancasse però il comando per procedere allo spegnimento. Sono costretto a spegnerlo dal pulsante di alimentazione.
<sergios> cristian_c: forse questo può aiutarti a pensare meglio? http://imagebin.org/243370
<cristian_c> sergios, hai qualcosa di doppio
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1548544/
<cristian_c> sergios, prova a purgare i pacchetti di cups
<cristian_c> sergios, però vedo se c'è qualcosa di meglio
<sergios> cristian_c: si ho notato! (ho allargato la schermata http://imagebin.org/243371)
<cristian_c> sergios, quante incone appaiono nella schermata delle stampanti?
<cristian_c> elmutzine2, sto guardando
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: ok, scusa per l'attesa
<cristian_c> *icone
<cristian_c> elmutzine2, leggi qui: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1765090.html
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: non mastico l'inglese, comprendo poco
<cristian_c> altair, hai qualcosa come wifi attivo?
<cristian_c> altair, oppure connessione a banda larga
<GloriA> ci sono
<sergios> cristian_c: sarà legato a tutte le volte che ho provato a reinstallarla. solamente una al comando "system-config-printer" mentre nessuna da impostazioni/stampanti. vedi http://imagebin.org/243372
<cristian_c> elmutzine2, quale comando hai digitato esattamente, e da dove l'hai preso?
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: l'ho preso dalla guida di ubuntu-it  grub--install /dev/sdb5
<elmutzine2> grub-install /dev/sdb5
<cristian_c> sergios, questa cosa che scrivi è molto importante, non dovrebbe esserci differenza tra le due schermate
<cristian_c> elmutzine2, ma da dove?
<cristian_c> GloriA, dove sei?
<GloriA> allora ho scaricato la versione di ubuntu
<GloriA> ora però devo far si che me la legga come disco di avvio
<sergios> cristian_c: ci tengo a precisare che su impostazioni/ stampanti l'ho tolta io per provare a reinstallarla! (altra cenere sul mio capo)
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> GloriA, prendi una pendrive e crea la live con unetbootin
<cristian_c> !md5 | GloriA
<ubot-it> GloriA: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> elmutzineaspetta
<cristian_c> elmutzine2, aspetta
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: ok
<GloriA> si ma io sono su Xp ora
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> GloriA, apri il link che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> sergios, io farei così: proverei a purgare i pacchetti di cups
<altair> cristian_c, no ho la rete cableless
<cristian_c> altair, in che senso?
<altair> cristian_c, router, con cavo rj45
<cristian_c> elmutzine, ma hai usato sudo?
<cristian_c> *elmutzine2
<cristian_c> altair, quindi soltanto ethernet?
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: avevo effettuato chroot
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: col comando sudo chroot /mnt
<altair> cristian_c, wifi disponibile ma disabilitato sia su router sia su pc tramite apposito tasto hardware
<cristian_c> elmutzine2, ho capito il problema, non hai seguito bene la guida
<cristian_c> altair, e non hai possibilità di attivarlo?
<altair> cristian_c, si, ma perchè dovrei?
<cristian_c> GloriA, hai visto?
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: ahm...rifaccio. Va bene la partizione  sdb5? o Uso la sdb1?
<GloriA> si si
<GloriA> sto facendo
<cristian_c> altair, perché così ti puoi collegare da ubuntu
<GloriA> anche se non funziona
<sergios> cristian_c: se provo a stampare una pagina di prova dalle proprietà da /tasto destro/proprietà mi da questo messaggio http://imagebin.org/243373
<cristian_c> GloriA, in che senso?
<GloriA> quando invio il file iso al programma non succede nulla
<altair> cristian_c, non ho capito. ti sto scrivendo da xubuntu inquesto momento.
<sergios> cristian_c: ok come facciamo questa purga a cups?
<cristian_c> sergios, uhm, sembra un problema di permessi
<cristian_c> serguos, cerca in synaptic i pacchetti di cups
<cristian_c> *sergios
<cristian_c> sergios, è un metodo bruto, però evitiamo di scervellarci una vita
<cristian_c> altair, però non hai la connessione
<cristian_c> altair, oppure è lenta?
<sergios> cristian_c: sarebbe il gestore aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> elmutzine2, continui a non leggere bene la guida
<cristian_c> sergios, no, il Gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> sergios, comunque, prima elimina la stampante dalla finestra stampanti
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: dove sta il problema?
<cristian_c> grub-install /dev/sda
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: rileggendo la guida non trovo il punto in cui sbaglio
<cristian_c> elmutzine, il comando installa grub su disco (tabella di partizioni, per l'esattezza), mentre tu provi a installarlo sulla partizione
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> hai l'occhi poco attento XD
<cristian_c> *occhio
<cristian_c> GloriA, aspetta che controllo
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: non capisco
<cristian_c> tu hai dato grub-install sdb5, invece devi darlo sul disco
<cristian_c> */dev/sdb5
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: ah quindi /dev/sdb
<cristian_c> elmutzineesatto
<cristian_c> elmutzine2, esatto
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: problema, se lancio  sudo mount /dev/sdb5 mnt mi dice che non esiste il punto di mount.
<elmutzine2> cristian_c: sto iniziando da capo perchè avevo duvuto riavviare
<cristian_c> elmutzine2, seguila nuovamente con attenzione
<GloriA> cristian_c cosa devo fare con il programma una volta che ho copiato gli indirizzi?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<GloriA> devo cliccare su calcola?
<cristian_c> l'ho aperta adesso la guida
<cristian_c> GloriA, hai installato winMD5Sum?
<cristian_c> cioè, insomma, l'hai scaricato?
<GloriA> si
<GloriA> ho fatto tutto quello che c'è scritto
<GloriA> però una volta fatto compare
<GloriA> non so più che fare
<cristian_c> GloriA, a che punto sei arrivata della procedura?
<GloriA> ho cliccato su compare
<cristian_c> e cosa dice?
<GloriA> e mi ha detto che gli indirizzi sono uguali
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> questa è fatta
<GloriA> si ma ora che devo fare?
<cristian_c> ora usa unetbootin
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | GloriA
<ubot-it> GloriA: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<GloriA> ok faccio
<GloriA> cristian la procedura che sto facendo non mi fa perdere tutti i dati che ho sul pc vero?
<cristian_c> GloriA, a te interessa solo creare la live sulla tua pendrive
<GloriA> si si
<GloriA> pensavo al passaggio successivo
<GloriA> quanto dovrebbe durare la procedura?
<cristian_c> dipende
<cristian_c> GloriA, controlla prima il formato della pendrive (ntfs, fat, ecc...)
<GloriA> fat
<GloriA> il formato è fat
<GloriA> comunque ha finito
<GloriA> e mi dice di riavviare
<GloriA> parteeeeeee
<cristian_c> GloriA, prova a riavviare e seleziona la pendrive
<GloriA> speriamo bene
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> GloriA, ora hai una live di emrgenza
<cristian_c> *emergenza
<GloriA> si ma
<geniotre> ciao a tutti...io non sono tanto esperto di ubuntu....non riesco ad installare gli aggiornamenti. mi dice che non sono connesso ad internet....invece come vedete sto scrivendo!!
<GloriA> non è il mio ubuntu
<cristian_c> infatti
<geniotre> cos'è accaduto?
<cristian_c> geniotre, posta tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> geniotre, sudo apt-get update
<GloriA> ora che devo fare?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | geniotre
<ubot-it> geniotre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> GloriA, hai il desktop della live?
<GloriA> si
<geniotre> grazie provo....
<cristian_c> GloriA, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !pastebin | GloriA
<ubot-it> GloriA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<GloriA> le comiche
<GloriA> non trovo il simbolo -
<geniotre> ma dove mi hanno messo il terminale sul 12.0.4...? non lo trovo....sta versione è proprio brutta!
<GloriA> ok fatto
<GloriA> non ho una partizione del disco io!!
<jester-> geniotre: clicca il logo sopra alla barra e poi nella ricerca scrivi terminal
<cristian_c> GloriA, in che senso?
<cristian_c> GloriA, posta tutto
<GloriA> nel senso che nel mio pc
<GloriA> c'era solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> geniotre, ma usi unity?
<cristian_c> !unity | geniotre
<ubot-it> geniotre: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> GloriA, posta tutto
<GloriA> allora io non ho una partizione del disco nel mio pc ma nel mio pc c'era solo linux nessun altro sistema operativo
<jester-> geniotre: e una volta rianimato apr puoi avviare installando gnome-session-fallback che aggiunge gnome normale
<geniotre> non ho nessun logo solo la scritta ubuntu in alto a sx e il pulsante di accensione in alto a destra....in + il menu ma non vedo terminale....
<jester-> geniotre: hai la barra laterale?
<cristian_c> GloriA, puoi postare l'output su pastebin?
<GloriA> cosa vuol dire?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | GloriA
<ubot-it> GloriA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> l'ho postato pirma
<cristian_c> -,-'
<GloriA> ehmmm
<GloriA> no
<GloriA> ora provo
<geniotre> si c'è la barra laterale ma neanche lì c'è..che brutta sta versione spero che la 10 sia meglio
<jester-> geniotre: clicca alla fine della barra sopra
<geniotre> grazie jester...ho trovato finalmente provo a lanciare il comando di aggiornamento grazie
<GloriA> non riesco perchè
<GloriA> il mio pc non si connette a internet
<jester-> geniotre: poi posta l'output sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | geniotre
<ubot-it> geniotre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> GloriA, uhm
<sergios> cristian_c: scusa ma mi sono dovuto assentare, ci sei ancora?
<cristian_c> sergios, hai aperto il gestore pacchetti?
<cristian_c> GloriA, copia l'output su file
<sergios> cristian_c: non lo trovo, ho ubuntu 11.10 con gnome 3
<sergios> cristian_c ok trovato
<sergios> cristian_c: ci sono!
<cristian_c> sergios, cerca i pacchetti di cups
<cristian_c> elmutzine, hai fatto?
<gian> jester-, ciao ho letto di impostare il refresh a 54 Hz invece che 60 ma non riesco a trovare nessuna impostazione per farlo
<gian> jester-, riguardo al problema del centramento dello schermo
<jester-> gian: nvidia settings?
<jester-> gian: cala la risoluzione
<gian> jester-,  la risoluzione è 1280x720 le ho provate tutte ma il problema sussiste. mi sono accorto che nelle impostazioni dello schermo me lo riconosce come portatile e in nvidia setting non trovo nulla per settare ne il refresh ne la risoluzione
<gian> jester-, scusa se non riesco a fare le cose in modo rapido ma è veramente complicato usare il pc in questo modo.
<jester-> gian: da nvidia setting setti eccoma risoluzione e refresh
<gian> jester-,  x derver dislplay configuration Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<gian> The NVIDIA X driver on gian-MS-7366:0.0 is not new
<gian> enough to support the nvidia-settings Display Configuration page.
<gian> non mi fà impostare niente
<jester-> gian: si apre o non il setting
<gian> il setting si apre eccome jester-
<gian> ma nella finestra x server display configuration mi appare il messaggio che ti ho postato
<jester-> gian: X server display configuration
<jester-> mmm spe
<jester-> gian: 12.10?
<gian> 12.04 lts
<jester-> gian: dpkg -l | grep nvida
<gian> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1548851/
<Giko84> buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> gian: hai fatto il fritto misto?
<Giko84> qualcuno mi sa dire se è normale che ubuntu non sia fluidissimo nel mio pc???
<jester-> Giko84: hai sia il current che il 173 come cazza fa ad andare
<Giko84> cioè?
<jester-> Giko84: era per gian sorry
<gian> jester-,  cosa faccio jester- ?
<Giko84> ah ok... :)
<jester-> gian: hai messo un ppa di sicuro perchè experimental è 304 nella 12.10 non 310
<jester-> Giko84: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-173  nvidia-173-dev
<gian> ok. cosa devo fare il format? jester-
<gian> jester-,  ho fatto casini volevo aggiornare ad ubuntu studio
<Giko84> premetto che ho un AMD Sempron 140 a 2700 mhz - 4Gb di Ram ddr3 - Sk Video ATI Radeon HD5670 e un HDD 1Tera seagate
<jester-> Giko84: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-current-dev
<jester-> gian: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<Ab3L> come si fa a sapere da terminale quale da quale repo proviene un pacchetto?
<gian> jester-,  ok fatto ora?
<jester-> gian: riavvia
<jester-> Ab3L: apt-cache policy pacchetto
<gian> jester-,  non è cambiato nulla
<jester-> gian: gian prova a toglise il current e a rimetter experimental
<Ab3L> grazie jester-
<jester-> gian: togli anche il settings della stessa versione
<grano> ciao a tutti! ho provato ad installare ubuntu 12.10, e anche la versione 12.04.. però ho un problema con la gestione delle schede video: il mio notebook (hp Pavilion g6) ha due schede video, una intel e una AMD. con ubuntu funzionano entrambe contemporaneamente, e il pc diventa rovente! ho cercato sul forum, ma non ho trovato un mdo per risolvere questo problema! qualcuno che mi aiuti a non rimanere su windows? :)
<aldo> qualcuno sa come mai conky parte automaticamente senza che io lo abbia messo nella sessione di avvio automatico?
<aldo> mi avvia due istanze, una è quella che ho impostata io tramite script di avvio, l'altra non riesco a capire chi me l'avvia :/
<cristian_c> grano, guarda sul wiki
<cristian_c> aldo, spiega cosa hai fatto
<cristian_c> !dettagli | aldo
<ubot-it> aldo: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<jester-> grano: prova a dare nel terminale: sudo rmmod -f radeon
<aldo> allora uso l'ultima versione di kubuntu, posso chiedere comunque qui?
<jester-> aldo: certo ma mi sa che non c'è nessuno che usi konky
<cristian_c> aldo, ma conky va bene anche per kubuntu?
<aldo> certo
<jester-> aldo: va in chat e chiedi a peace- che u guru di kakkade
<jester-> !chat | aldo
<ubot-it> aldo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aldo> funziona alla grande, l'unica pecca è aver dovuto usare feh per creare l'effetto trasparenza,
<aldo> ok vado di la
<aldo> grazie jester
<aldo> ;)
<grano> provo, grazie!
<ilmago> Buon giorno a tutti. Vorrei sapere se posso installare SKYPE su Ubuntu 12.04 LTS e se una volta installato posso comunicare con un altro utente SKYPE (installato su windows)
<jester-> ilmago: oohyess
<ilmago> Grazie jester. Vorrei porre una seconda domanda.
<enzotib> !skype | ilmago
<ubot-it> ilmago: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<gian> jester-,  ok adesso in monitor e in nvidia settings mi riconosce il monitor mi permette di cambiare risoluzione e di abbassare refresh ho provato a giocarci un pò ma non risolvo i problema. sfondo più grande del display. mi è successa la stessa cosa anche in win e le impostazioni nvidia mi permettevano di muovere lo scermo fino a centrarlo con il monitor. che faccio jester- ?
<jester-> gian: experimental?
<jester-> gian: il refressh?
<jester-> gian: controlla il man del video per vedere queli sono risoluzione e refresh ideali
<ilmago> Grazie a ubo-it e jester per la loro disponibilità.  Le vostre informazioni sono state utili. Alla prossima e sempre viva UBUNTU E LINUX.
<gian> 60 Hz sicuramente e in win uso 1920x 1080
<gian> jester-,
<jester-> gian: e non ti fa settare gli stessi parametri?
<gian> si jester-  i parametri sono giusti, le impostazioni nvidia in windows ti permettevano di centrare lo schermo e di risolvere lo schermo parzialmente nascosto. penso che esista una cosa simile anche su ubuntu io non riesco a trovarla. se non xvidtune ma ignorantemente parlandp èpenso sia pericoloso ?
<jester-> gian: non esiste se il settings del driver non lo fa
<jester-> gian: devi usare osd del monitor
<gian> osd del monitor non risolve il problema. arriva a fondo scala :)
<gian> jester-,
<jester-> gian: non so che altro dirti
<stony> AIUTOO!!! samba non si installa piu!!
<jester-> gian: prova la live della 12.10 hai visto mai che il nouveau che caricherà funza?
<jester-> stony: ??
<cristian_c> !aiuto | stony
<ubot-it> stony: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> !dettagli | stony
<ubot-it> stony: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<stony> Ho avuto dei problemi con samba quindi faccio sudo apt-get remove --purge samba
<gian> ok farò così. grazie. però jester-  non è per fare polemica ti ringrazio dell'aiuto e mi hai sempre aiutato. ma ho letto mille post di persone che usano una tv lcd come monitor e non riescono a centrarlo perchè non ha il famoso tasto auto e l'osd del monitor a così poca scala da non risolvere il problema. non capisco. cmq provo la live. mi dispiace non usare ubuntu per questa cosa. fpssero pochi cm. ho il menù e la dpck completamente nascosti.
<stony> cerco di reinstallare samba mi da errore sulle dipendenze mancanti, un attimo che le segno tutte!
<enzotib> !pastebin | stony
<ubot-it> stony: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> gian: la tv non è propriamente un monitor pc ma un ripiego e per pixel è molto piu scarso
<gian> jester-,  sono d'accordo ma con la scheda che ho e la tv in hd mi diverto :)
<gian> jester-,  la tv da 32 fà un bella scena con ubuntu sulla scrivania
<jester-> gian: prova la 12.10
<stony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1548947/
<gian> jester-,  assolutamente
<stony> se risolvete pago la pizza! (ed intendo anche la condivisione della stampante)
<stony> ho provato anche questo metodo  sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba samba-common-bin samba-common samba4-common samba-dsdb-modules samba-doc
<enzotib> stony, tu non sei ancora riuscito a fare la disinstallazione, da quello che leggo
<jester-> stony: installa samba
<jester-> poi samba4
<stony> non va a buon fine, da qualche problema nel pacchetto, non so come spiegerlo
<enzotib> stony, ls -l /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl
<stony> ls: impossibile accedere a /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl: File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> stony, sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst{,.bak}
<enzotib> stony, e poi sudo apt get -f install
<stony> ok
<stony> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. 1 non completamente installati o rimossi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 0 B di spazio su disco. Configurazione di samba4 (4.0.0~alpha18.dfsg1-4ubuntu2)...
<enzotib> stony, pastebin
<stony> scusa!!
<enzotib> stony, ma è tutto lì?
<stony> ho sbagliato il past
<stony> e si!
<enzotib> stony, ora sudo apt-get install samba
<stony> se scrivo samba da questo errore
<enzotib> stony, quale errore? l'ultima cosa che hai scritto non riporta errori
<stony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1548991/
<Net> Salve a tutti ho un problema abbastanza grave, ho finito l'installazione di ubuntu 10.04, il problema che non mi da nessuna connessione ad internet e sto con l'ethernet
<Net> vi prego ditemi cosa posso fare
<enzotib> stony, installato è installato, poi non si lancia da terminale cos'
<enzotib> così
<stony> hai 2 poerte ethernet?
<jester-> Net: 10.04?
<stony> da webmin risulta ancora non cofigurato!
<jester-> stony: installa system-config-amba e usalo per configurare
<stony> eseguo
<jester-> Net: perché 10.04?
<Net> jester-, cosa significa il tuo perchè ? perchè hai messo 10.04 =
<jester-> Net: perchè è vecchia
<Net> jester-, ma a me piace
<Holden> jester-, io la uso ancora, vecchia ma funzionale :D
<Holden> Net, devi cercare di capire a che livello è il problema...
<stony> concora io ho la 12.4 e mi da costantemente problemi!
<jester-> Holden: metti che non gli va su la eth magari un po strana per questione di driver
<enzotib> beh, anche quelle dopo funzionano, ma se dovessi installarla adesso lo faresti?
<Net> holden, mi dice no network devices aviable
<Holden> jester-, un attimo che vediamo, ovviamente se la scheda è molto recente, la 10.04 non avrà un driver
<Holden> Net, metti su pastebin:  lspci; dmesg | grep eth; nm-tool
<Net> holden,scusami come faccio a metterlo su past. che non mi posso connettere ............
<Virunga> eheh
<Holden> hai ragione... allora dimmi questo:  dmesg | grep eth   restituisce qualcosa?
<Net> holden, nno niente
<Holden> Net, e:  lspci | grep Eth   ?
<Net> holden, nno niente
<Holden> Net, hmm... allora non hai una scheda ethernet? che pc è?
<stony> mi son scordato di dirti che ho ubuntu server http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549023/
<Net> holden, è un fisso assemblato da me la scheda eth0 c'è ovvio asd su tutti gli altri OS funziona eccetto che qui
<Holden> Net, che scheda è? che cpu?
<Net> la scheda è atheros AR8152
<Net> INTEL I3 2120
<Holden> Net, è una scheda ethernet pci? o pci-e?
<Net> holden, scheda eth0 è nella mobo
<Holden> Net, allora se lanci "lspci" vedi qualche riga che possa riferirsi a questa scheda?
<jester-> Net: nel bios è abilitata la rete lan?
<Holden> Net, però se parliamo di i3, suppongo tu stia usando una scheda madre recente, e di sicuro il kernel della 10.04 non ha un driver per questa scheda ethernet
<Net> jester-, si certo
<jester-> tanti bios non la abilibano didefualt
<Net> holden, addirittura ?
<Holden> Net, beh si, se controlli il modello esatto puoi cercare nei log del kernel quando è stato aggiunto il supporto
<Net> holden, quindi non mi rimane che rimettere la 12.04
<Holden> Net, tra l'altro non è solo la scheda ethernet, se usi un processore così recente ti conviene usare un kernel più nuovo... a questo punto si, metti la 12.04
<Net> holden, ok grazie mille a tutti
<Net> holden, una cosa, backtrack non può essere installato come OS principale vero !?
<Holden> Net, non saprei
<Net> holden, ok grazie
<stony> niente ancora non va
<enzotib> stony, se non hai grafica, devi modicare a mano il file di configurazione?
<enzotib> stony, ma hai mai usato samba?
<stony> no ho ubuntu server, si prima usavo samba ma mi ha dato noie per cio che riguarda la stampante
<stony> quindi ho rimosso sia cups che samba
<stony> cups è tornato a funzionare ma samba no!
<enzotib> stony, e come lo configuravi?
<stony> ? in che senso? user o share intendi?
<Guest52697> nick /sergios
<sergios> cristian_c: ci sei?
<stony> da webmin dice che manca il /etc/samba/smb.conf
<stony> mi tocca reinstallare il SO?
<enzotib> stony, c'è una esempio in /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<stony> 6 ancora li??
<enzotib> !samba | stony
<ubot-it> stony: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<dem_> non trovo l'icona "arresta" nella dash della 12.10
<stony> ok ho creato  smb.config molto basilare vediamo se funziona tutto
<enzotib> stony, il nome è sbagliato, è smb.conf
<enzotib> dem_, nella dash? lo trovi nel menu di sistema, a cui accedi dall'icona in alto a destra
<dem_> intendo quella rossa da mettere nel launcher
<enzotib> non conosco e non ho unity sotto mano
<dem_> ah
<claudiii> ciao a tutti
<claudiii> mi serviva un piccolo aiuto
<enzotib> !chiedi | claudiii
<ubot-it> claudiii: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<claudiii> devo installare ubuntu sul mac per creare una macchina virtuale tramite virtual box
<enzotib> claudiii, su mac o su macchina virtuale?
<stony> diciamo che qualcosa funziona ma ora non mi fa accedere http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549070/
<claudiii> io ho un mac e devo creare una macchina virtuale per utilizzare linux
<Avimux2> Salve.
<Virunga> claudiii: allora questo non è il canale adatto. Però se venissi su #ubuntu-it-chat potrei aiutarti.
<claudiii> ok
<enzotib> claudiii, ma se hai vbox installato, non vedo dov'è il problema
<Avimux2> Sto cercando aiuto.
<enzotib> !chiedi | Avimux2
<ubot-it> Avimux2: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Virunga> lol
<Avimux2> Dopo aver installato Chromium su Ubuntu 12.10, si è verificato un fatto strano: apro il browser e il pulsante non c'è, essendo aperta solo una scheda; quando ne apro una nuova mediante la funzione 'Ctrl+T', come per magia, il pulsante compare ed è perfettamente utilizzabile; quando però la chiudo, il pulsante scompare nuovamente, essendo aperta una sola scheda.
<Avimux2> *per pulsante intendo quello di apertura della nuova scheda
<Virunga> Clicca due volte sulla barra delle schede e dovrebbe aprirsi una nuova scheda.
<Avimux2> No, non accade nulla.
<Avimux2> Il problema è che il pulsante 'Nuova scheda' non c'è quando una sola scheda è aperta.
<enzotib> Avimux2, c'è il pulsante del menu in altro a destra, non credo si possa fare altro
<Avimux2> Tuttavia non capisco la ragione per cui, una volta aperta la seconda scheda, il pulsante sbuchi magicamente fuori.
<enzotib> (se vuoi usare il mouse e non la tastiera)
<Avimux2> Tra le altre cose, nella versione precedente questo problema non c'era.
<enzotib> Avimux2, quando uno usa una sola scheda è relativemente inutile avere le linguette delle schede, dato che non hai scelta
<enzotib> cioè non hai necessità di muoverti tra le schede
<enzotib> così si recupera spazio
<enzotib> anche firefox può essere impostato così
<Avimux2> Peccato... Mi sembra di una scomodità assurda. In ogni caso, vi ringrazio per il supporto.
<Guest36524> ciao
<stony> ora per accedere senza password? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549106/
<stony> non rieco a risolverlo!
<cristian_c> stony, ma cosa?
<stony> inizio a rimpiangere windows! ho postato il smb.conf, da windows non riesco ad accedere a ubuntu!
<cristian_c> stony, hai dato un'occhiata al wiki
<cristian_c> anche a me samba fa pensare
<cristian_c> *penare
<stony> compare il server tra le risorse ma che de unser e pass! ma da samba io non le ho inserite ho messo come autenticazione share
<cristian_c> qui serve un espertone di samba
<cristian_c> stony, hai dato un'occhiata al wiki?
<stony> manca poco e piallo tutto! si sono praticamente 2gg che vedo e vado i svariati forum!
<stony> sono stanchissimo!
<cristian_c> stony, ma soltanto per la questione di samba
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> stony, che ci devi fare con samba?
<stony> stampare e condividere alcuni file!
<cristian_c> ah, vuoi la stampante condivisa da windows?
<cristian_c> dov'è connessa la stampante?
<stony> non mi occorre al momento una protezione o cosa, mi basta che funzioni
<stony> la stampante è connessa tramite porta usb, viene riconosciuta da cups ed effettua la stampa di prova
<cristian_c> stony, quindi stampa in locale?
<stony> certo
<cristian_c> ma a quale pc è connessa?
<stony> locale sotto ubuntu server!
<cristian_c> e tu sei su desktop?
<stony> ho 3 pc con windows e da tutti e tre devo poter accedere al server e stampare!
<cristian_c> stony, però non riesco a capire: uno utilizza samba per stampare da ubuntu con stampante connessa a pc con windows
<cristian_c> o sbaglio?
<stony> NO stampante connessa ad ubuntu server
<cristian_c> stony, ma non dovresti fare il cntrario?
<cristian_c> *contrario
<cristian_c> non ricordo se samba permetteva di fare anche il viceversa
<cristian_c> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<cristian_c> è qui
<stony> Ascolta la stampante è connessa con ubuntu server. i pc windows debbono poter accedere alla stampante condivisa dal server
<cristian_c> agire come un client con server Windows: accesso a file e stampanti remote condivisi,
<cristian_c> agire da server per client Windows: condividere cartelle e stampanti, incluse pseudo-stampanti PDF,
<cristian_c> ok, allora la seconda
<cristian_c> dpkg -l | grep samba
<cristian_c> dpkg -l | grep smbfs
<stony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549106/
<cristian_c> cat /etc/samba/smb.conf
<stony> ho riavviato il server, ora riesco ad accedere ma non visualizzo le stampanti!
<cristian_c> forse share, ma scritto in maiuscolo
<cristian_c> Nel parametro «security» si poteva utilizzare in alternativa il valore «SHARE» in modo da creare condivisioni liberamente accessibili, senza necessità di autenticazioni.
<stony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549174/
<cristian_c> stony, posta: smbtree
<cristian_c> ora è cambiato
<stony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549177/
<cristian_c> Poi creare la sezione per la specifica stampante
<cristian_c> l'hai fatto?
<stony> ok stampante ora visibile, ma non mi permette di installarla su windows
<stony> dopo terzo riavvio
<cristian_c> se hai visto, c'è un errore
<stony> Connetti alla stampante, impossibile connettersi alla stampante
<stony> dimmi! quale!
<stony> ormai sono completamente in pappa!!! non ci capisco piu niente!
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/SupportoAltriSistemi/MontareUnaCondivisioneWindows
<cristian_c> rror connecting to 212.48.8.140 (Successo)         cli_start_connection: failed to connect to ANNA-PC<20> (0.0.0.0). Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<stony> ma quella wiky e per le cartelle!
<stony> non mi interessa che il server acceda alla computer anna, anzi l'esatto contrario!
<stony> se condivido qualsiasi cartella col server funziona! (in questo momento)
<cristian_c> allora, che procedura usi su windows?
<stony> La condivisione della stampante invece no!
<cristian_c> allora, che procedura usi su windows?
<stony> nessuna ! allo stato attuale debbo poter stampare
<cristian_c> stony, cioè non sai come configurare la stampante su windows?
<stony> si so come si fa ma mi da errore! impossibile connettersi
<cristian_c> allora, che procedura usi su windows?
<cristian_c> è la terza volta che lo domando
<stony> doppio click sull'icona della stampante, tra le risorse di rete / server / stampante
<cristian_c> e poi?
<stony> oppure connetti https://192.168.1.20:631/printers/Samsung_CLP-410_Series
<stony> e do i driver
<cristian_c> stony, hai fatto clic destro sulla stampante?
<cristian_c> sull'icona
<cristian_c> quindi, condivisione.
<stony> click sinistro
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> in condivisione, Condividi la stampante
<cristian_c> digiti il nome creato in ubuntu, nel campo nome condivisione
<stony> per caso hai il programma team wiewer
<cristian_c> l'avevo installato, ma ora non ce l'ho
<cristian_c> anche eprché non lo so usare
<cristian_c> e mi impegna le risorse di sistema
<stony> mannaggia, cosi ti facevo vedere!
<cristian_c> scusa, ho scritto una stupidaggine
<cristian_c> questo è per condividere la stampante
<leosacc> bye..
<stony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549212/
<cristian_c> stony, hai l'ip statico su ubuntu?
<stony> certo
<cristian_c> stony, da quel che leggo samba non ti serve
<stony> cosa non mi serve?
<stony> samba
<stony> e come faccio per le stampanti?
<cristian_c> leggimi in query
<grano> ciao a tutti! ho un problema con le schede grafiche del mi pc, ho provato a seguire il wiki su acpi_call, ma non riesco ad installare correttamente git
<cristian_c> grano, è facile: sudo apt-get install git
<cristian_c> lol
<grano> :)
<grano> quello l'ho fatto, però quando seguo il secondo passo mi da
<grano> grano@ubuntu:~$ git clone http://github.com/mkottman/acpi_call.git fatal: destination path 'acpi_call' already exists and is not an empty directory. grano@ubuntu:~$ cd acpi_call grano@ubuntu:~/acpi_call$ make make -C /lib/modules/3.5.0-22-generic/build M=/home/grano/acpi_call modules make: *** /lib/modules/3.5.0-22-generic/build: File o directory non esistente.  Arresto. make: *** [default] Errore 2 grano@ubuntu:~/acpi_call$ sudo insm
<cristian_c> grano, 'ma non riesco ad installare correttamente git' <--- questo hai scritto
<cristian_c> !pastebin | grano
<ubot-it> grano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<grano> oops, scusa!
<grano> nel wiki l'installazione è divisa in due punti, e nel secondo il terminal mi restituisce quell'errore
<dem_> l'icona arresta o shutdown "quella rossa" nel launcher non funziona, lampeggia ma non mi fa spegnere il pc. come posso risolvere?
<dem_> l'icona arresta o shutdown "quella rossa" nel launcher non funziona, lampeggia ma non mi fa spegnere il pc. come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> dem_, ma dove la prendi questa icona?
<enzotib> dem_, ma dove la prendi questa icona?
<dem_> l'ho scaricata dal software center
<enzotib> che pacchetto è?
<dem_> però per andare a prenderla ho fatto user/share/applicazioni  me poi lo trascinata nel launcher ma non mi fa spegnereil pc  ,lampeggia e si ferma
<enzotib> dem, che pacchetto è?
<dem_> asp..
<dem_> arresta (lsdx common)  dal center
<dem_> e mi da installato
<enzotib> dem_, lsdx non esiste
<enzotib> dem_, quando lo hai installato?
<dem_> 10 min fa
<enzotib> dem_, awk '$3 == "install"' /var/log/dpkg.log | tail -10
<enzotib> !pastebin | dem_
<ubot-it> dem_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dem_> ok
<dem_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549345/
<enzotib> dem_, usi lubuntu
<dem_> no
<enzotib> ?
<enzotib> usi lxde?
<dem_> ubuntu 12.10
<enzotib> con unity?
<dem_> si
<enzotib> dem_, e allora non puoi usare roba di lxde e sperare che funzioni
<dem_> ma in ubuntu 11.10  l'icona arresta 2 quella rossa funzionava
<dem_> non c'è dal center una qualsiasi icona da mettere nel launcher che mi faccia spegnere il pc?
<dem_> quando l'ho installata mi ha chiesto di inserire il cd di installazione
<RiccardoAHO> Hello can I have help?
<RiccardoAHO> a è italiana la cosa
<RiccardoAHO> bene
<RiccardoAHO> ragazzi ho intenzione di installare ubuntu
<RiccardoAHO> lo sto già scaricando tramite torrent, potete dirmi quale sia la procedura per l'installazione dalla chiavetta usb?
<Holden> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<RiccardoAHO> ottimo mitico
<cristian_c> la cosa?
<inform> Mibofra
<RiccardoAHO> scusate l'ignoranza, ma dunque mettendo ubuntu su chiavetta usb tutte le volte che vorrò utilizzarlo devo attaccare la usb?
<cristian_c> inform, non c'è nel canale
<Izon> sono di nuovo qui...
<cristian_c> RiccardoAHO, se l'utilizzi in live, sì, come per il cd
<Izon> jester- ho provato i comandi che mi dicevi tu
<Izon> ma nulla da fare
<Holden> RiccardoAHO, no, l'usb è per provare il sistema o installarlo... una volta installato non c'è bisogno di usare la chiavetta
<Izon> mi dice che non può perchè il filsesystem è montato in sola lettura
<RiccardoAHO> ah ok.. non sembra facile il passaggio
<RiccardoAHO> ora ci provo spero di non fare danni
<Izon> e se provo a montarlo in lettura/scrittura si blocca di nuovo
<Izon> inoltre si blocca anche se tento di provare Ubuntu direttamente da liveCD
<inform> cristian_c lo so che nn c'e'..ma magari usa un altro niick no?di solito si connette ogni giorno,ieri e oggi nn l ho visto
<cristian_c> inform, beh, in ogni caso non ìè detto che ti legga in quel momento
<Holden> inform, perchè lo cerchi, ti deve dei soldi? :D
<cristian_c> *é
<cristian_c> lol
<inform> eh lo s,hehe,lo cerco per info su backtrack :)
<cristian_c> e lo cerchi nel chan di supporto di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> gh
<ale_> ciao ragazzi
<ale_> avrei una domanda da farvi
<ale_> sto per installare ubuntu 12.10 tramite pen drive
<ale_> volevo sapere se usando questo d'installazione i dati già presenti sulla pen drive si cancellano
<cristian_c> ale_ sì, a meno che non partizioni
<cristian_c> (ma cosa vuoi partizionare su una pendrive? XD )
<cristian_c> lo spazio è quello che è
<ale_> ok cristian grazie
<ale_> allora un cdrom va bene?
<ale_> o è troppo piccolo?
<Virunga> ale_: hai già messo ubuntu sulla chiavetta?
<cristian_c> ale_, il cd rom è adattissimo
<cristian_c> così non occupi una pendrive
<Virunga> Il cd non va bene
<cristian_c> Virunga, cosa?
<ale_> xkè nn va bene?
<cristian_c> infatti
<Virunga> cristian_c: ubuntu non sta più su un cd
<jester-> e perché mai il cd non va ben
<cristian_c> ah, il dvd
<cristian_c> però solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> le derivate stanno su cd
<jester-> Virunga: kubuntu solo non sta piu nel cd
<ale_> allora dvd o cd?
<cristian_c> ale_, quindi è una questione di spazio e serve un dvd per la versione base
<cristian_c> se vuoi la derivatA, basta anche un cd
<Izon> A me l'immagine iso masterizzata su DVD occupa 753 Mb
<ale_> derivata?
<cristian_c> il cd è 700 MB
<cristian_c> !derivate | ale_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<cristian_c> lol
<ale_> piano piano sono alla prima installazione di ubuntu non so cosa sia questa derivata
<jester-> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso               17-Oct-2012 18:36  763M
<cristian_c> ale_ http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<Izon> ragazzi faccio anch'io due domande
<Virunga> jester-: i cd non sono di 700 mediamente?
<Virunga> 700 mb
<inform> Cristian_c si non so dove altro cercarlo,lui e spsso qui..:)
<jester-> Virunga: 700 sicuro ma mi pare che con un po di compressione ci entri
<cristian_c> inform, mandagli un mp sul forum
<inform> cristian_c presuppongo debba registrarmi qq
<Izon> 1) Computer datato, ubuntu non lo installa, lo schermo lampeggia a palla e si inchioda, colpa della scheda video inesistente, integrata su scheda madre ASRock
<Virunga> Io ricordo di aver proprio letto l'avviso dal sito ufficiale che diceva così
<Izon> Ho provato Lubuntu ma il problema è identico
<Izon> Con Xubuntu potrei risolvere?
<cristian_c> inform, prova su launchpad, allora
<ale_> allora se prima lo comprimo entra sul cd?
<inform> cristian_c cioe'?
<Virunga> Lubuntu è il più leggero, dopo kubuntu con tutto disabilitato
<cristian_c> ale_, mah, sono perplesso sulla compressione
<Izon> E' più leggero Lubuntu di Xubuntu?
<cristian_c> ale_, non ti puoi procurare un dvd?
<Virunga> Izon: sì
<Izon> Ok... devo cambiare distro allora...
<jester-> ale_: dovrebbe farlo il programmaì, prva se lo spazio è insufficiente te lo dice
<ale_> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> !launchpad | inform
<ubot-it> inform: http://launchpad.net
<Virunga> Izon: eh sì
<Virunga> Izon: ma cosa te ne fai della grafica? xD
<Izon> che alternative leggere ho a ubuntu?
<cristian_c> lzon, non credo c'entri molto la scheda video
<Izon> lol
<cristian_c> lzon, se c'era xp, emttici lubuntu
<inform> cristian_c grazie
<cristian_c> *mettici
<Izon> Non posso cristian
<Izon> Non ci prova neanche
<cristian_c> lzon, ma hai scaricato lubuntu?
<Izon> Come faccio partire o la prova, o l'installer, lampeggia e si inchioda
<Izon> certo...
<Virunga> Izon: questo non penso sia più argomento per questo canale, se vuoi continuare vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> cristian_c: xubuntu è un po piu carina, lubbuntu è racchia assai
<Izon> giusto
<cristian_c> jester-, sempre di nonne si parla
<Virunga> A me piace.
<Izon> Virunga
<Izon> Allora vado con la seconda domanda
<jester-> Virunga: anche le racchia alla fine qualcuno a cui piacere lo trovano lol
<Virunga> :D
<cristian_c> !requisiti | lzon
<ubot-it> lzon: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Virunga> La carne è carne
<cristian_c> lzon, leggi qua
<Izon> per ubuntu dici?
<Virunga> Izon: potresti provare ad usare la versione alternate di lubuntu per installarlo
<cristian_c> lzon, lubuntu, non ubuntu
<Virunga> È fatto proprio per quello.
<Izon> si ma soddisfo tutti i requisiti
<cristian_c> lzon, forse fai un po' di confusione
<cristian_c> lzon, qual'è la cpu e la ram
<cristian_c> ?
<Izon> no cristian
<Izon> -.-...
<Izon> ti prego
<Izon> 2 Gb di ram
<Izon> li ho
<Virunga> Usa l'alternate!
<cristian_c> e di processore?
<Izon> il processore è un pentium 4 a 3 Ghz
<Virunga> !alternate
<ubot-it> Il CD Alternate fornisce installazione testuale e supporta più hardware: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/. A partire da Quantal 12.10 il CD Alternate non è più supportato, per una installazione testuale ti consigliamo di usare la versione Server e poi installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> sei aposto
<Izon> si ma non va!!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> il problema dovrebbe essere un altro
<cristian_c> *a posto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lzon, c'è windows 7?
<Izon> no
<Izon> xp
<cristian_c> vista?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Izon> ma si è inchiodato pure quello purtroppo
<Izon> poco fa
<cristian_c> lzon, allora è la scheda video
<Izon> avvio il pc e mi trova un file di un driver corrotto
<Izon> l'avevo detto anch'io all'inizio...
<cristian_c> lzon, che scheda hai?
<Izon> non c'è
<cristian_c> lol
<Izon> integrata su scheda madre ASRock
<cristian_c> sì, ma quale?
<Izon> 64 mb di memoria video
<cristian_c> sì, ma quale?
<Izon> mmm... aspe
<Izon> piccolo errore
<Izon> non è un pentium ma un AMD Sempron 2400
<Izon> dovrebbe andare comunque...
<Isildur> ciao ragazzi ho problemi ha creare una rete: qualcuno di voi mi può aiutare?
<Isildur> a*
<Izon> e non è 2 gb di ram ma 1,5
<Izon> quindi tutto ok lo stesso
<cristian_c> sempre 3 GHz?
<Izon> no, 2
<Virunga> E allora non puoi più...
<cristian_c> ma sei sicuro di conoscere il tuo pc? XD
<cristian_c> sembrano i numeri del lotto
<cristian_c> 1 giga e 1 giga va bene
<Izon> virunga, la pagina passata da cristian mi da come consigliati 1 giga
<cristian_c> il fatto è che non è sicuro neanche lui
<Izon> quindi posso
<Izon> cristian, per favore
<Izon> non mi sento molto ben trattato
<Izon> sto solo cercando aiuto
<Izon> e sto cercando di installare linux su 2 pc contemporaneamente
<Izon> uno dei 2 mai usato
<Izon> per questo non ricordo appieno le caratteristiche...
<Izon> ok?
<cristian_c> lzon, hai provato pirma in live?
<Izon> si
<Virunga> Izon: non sentirti non ben trattato, qui tutti si vogliono bene
<Izon> ma non c'è storia
<cristian_c> e girano?
<Izon> no
<cristian_c> mah, è straNO SU DUE PC
<Virunga> Non urlare cristian_c!
<cristian_c> Virunga, guarda  che è il caps lock mentre digitavo
<Izon> ho gia anche avuto il dubbio che fosse la iso corrotta
<cristian_c> lzon, esatto
<Izon> ma provata sul portatile di un amico girava bene
<Izon> la stessa iso
<cristian_c> lzon, ma magari aveva un masterizzatore migliore
<cristian_c> lzon, per sicurezza, controlla l'hash
<Izon> come lo controllo?
<cristian_c> !md5 | lzon
<ubot-it> lzon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> è strano che non giri su ben due pc
<cristian_c> o è un caso...
<Virunga> 64 mb di vram è pochino
<Izon> grazie, controllo subito
<cristian_c> Virunga, ma il problema ce l'ha su due pc diversi
<cristian_c> non gli parte la live su entrambi
<Virunga> Se non è la iso o il cd, ed entrambi i pc fanno cagare, potrebbe essere quello il problema
<Izon> Il secondo pc è più prestante
<Izon> Pentium 4 3Ghz, 2Gb Ram
<Izon> Scheda video ATI Radeon X700XT
<Virunga> Ma se fai l'installazione testuale e poi aggiungi il desktop non risolvi il problema?
<Izon> X700SE scusate
<Izon> quello non l'ho ancora provato
<Virunga> Provavilo
<cristian_c> Virunga, insomma, asrock...
<cristian_c> ah, una ati
<Izon> la scheda madre del pc schifo è una ASRock K7S41GX
<cristian_c> effetivamente potresti usare l'alternate come dice Virunga
<cristian_c> ma dalla 12.10 non c'è iù l'alternate
<cristian_c> *più
<cristian_c> l'hanno eliminata
<Izon> quindi pc schifo: alternate di lubuntu 12.04
<Virunga> usa la 12.04 che è anche lts
<cristian_c> *effettivamente
<Izon> pc "bello": installazione testuale
<Izon> giusto?
<Virunga> Izon: serve solo per l'installazione, poi hai la distribuzione normale, comune.
<cristian_c> ma non avevi scritto che non andava su tutte e due
<cristian_c> quindi alternate su ttue e due
<Izon> si infatti
<Izon> ah ok
<cristian_c> lzon, per lubuntu c'è anche l'alternate della 12.10
<cristian_c> *tutte
<Izon> ok
<cristian_c> per ubuntu usa l'alternate della 12.04
<cristian_c> sul pc schifo metti lubuntu, sul pc bello ubuntu
<Izon> ok, provo
<cristian_c> però non ho capito se le caratteristiche di prima si riferiscono al pc schifo o al pc bello
<Ab3L> Izon: 12.04 è ottimo. al limite, dopo aver installato la 12.04, fai l'upgrade e vedi che succede.
<Izon> Allora, per evitare confusione faccio un riassutno
<Izon> 1) Pc schifo: Scheda madre ASRock k7s41gx, 1,5 Gb di Ram, Processore AMD Sembron 2400+ da 2 Ghz, scheda video integrata
<Izon> Problema: Non partono ne live ne installer di ubuntu e lubuntu
<cristian_c> potresti anche usare ubuntu, volendo
<cristian_c> il pc sembra buono, non schifo
<Izon> 2) Pc bello: Pentium 4 3 Ghz, 2 Gb Ram, scheda video ATI Radeon X700SE
<cristian_c> poi dipende giustamente dalla scheda video
<Izon> Problema: Il live di ubuntu non va, provo l'installer e installa correttamente, all'avvio, dopo il login si inchioda
<cristian_c> lzon, ah, quindi arrivi al desktop?
<Izon> Sul pc bello arrivo a vedere solo lo sfondo del desktop, nient'altro
<Virunga> xD
<Virunga> Izon: anche con lubuntu?
<cristian_c> lzon, quanto spazio gli hai dato?
<Izon> lubuntu non mi parte nemmeno
<Izon> un hard disk intero da 80 Gb
<Virunga> Izon: hai impostato la partizione di swap?
<Izon> si, 2 Gb
<cristian_c> lzon, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=399456
<Ab3L> Izon: non hai suddiviso la partizione di root da quella di /home ?
<Virunga> Ab3L: ma che c'entra? xD
<Izon> questo non lo so, ha fatto tutto l'installer da solo
<Ab3L> Izon: hai messo tutto nella stessa partizione?
<cristian_c> lzon, c'è un0o con la tua scheda
<cristian_c> *uno
<cristian_c> lzon, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=399456
<Ab3L> [18:12:27] <Izon> questo non lo so, ha fatto tutto l'installer da solo <-- ok. quindi non dev'essere un problema di spazio.
<Izon> no, dai test con finnix ha rilevato 3 partizioni su quel disco, tutte facenti capo all'installazione di ubuntu
<Izon> una linux
<Izon> una swap
<Izon> e l'altra non ricordo ma piccola da 2 gb anche quella
<cristian_c> lzon, hai letto il link?
<Izon> si cristian, purtroppo non fa per me
<Izon> la guida indicata per la risoluzione chiede una shell con rete abilitata
<Izon> io non posso avere entrambe le cose purtroppo... :(
<Izon> se apro la shell e abilito la rete si inchioda
<Izon> se vado sulla schermata di login di ubuntu e abilito la rete poi non so come andare alla shell
<Izon> se abilito la rete dalla recovery con l'apposita opzione si inchioda
<Izon> però da schermata di login la rete si abilita correttamente...
<cristian_c> lzon, fai una cosa
<Izon> cambia pc xD
<cristian_c> lzon, entra in modalità ripristino e copiamil file /var/log/syslog
<cristian_c> *copia
<Izon> ok, riavvio e provo
<cristian_c> se ci sono degli errori, escono lì
<Izon> però una cosa...
<Izon> come te lo copio qui?? xD
<Izon> cioè, questo è lo stesso pc su cui ho ubuntu non funzionante
<cristian_c> lzon, dovresti provare a copiare da shell
<Izon> e ora sto su hd windows
<Izon> quindi devo rebottare 2 volte
<cristian_c> lzon, ho un'idea migliore
<cristian_c> lzon, apri il file in ripristino e copialo sulla partizione di windows
<cristian_c> poi, lo puoi aprire da windows
<Izon> ok, provo, ho poca dimestichezza con i comandi su shell linux
<Izon> grazie
<Izon> a dopo
<davide_> ciao a tutti, domanda per configurare thunderbird per ubunut 12.10 come faccio
<Mohamed> Ciao ragazzi
<Mohamed> Mi servirebbe un piccolo aiuto
<Mohamed> qualcuno è disponibile?
<xiaoy> !qualcuno | Mohamed
<ubot-it> Mohamed: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> !thunderbord | davide_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'thunderbord'
<cristian_c> !thunderbird | davide_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'thunderbird'
<cristian_c> lol
<Mohamed> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno sà perchè dopo uno spegnimento improvviso del computer, ubuntu (12.04) è cambiato improvvisamente? Alcune icone sulla barra di sinistra sono sparite, il mouse è diventato nero e sono cambiate cose sulla barra di sopra. Grazie
<cristian_c> Mohamend, si dev'essere incasinato qualcosa
<cristian_c> tipica situazione post-fulmine
<Mohamed> Come posso risolverE?
<davide_> si | thunderbird...grazie
<cristian_c> davide_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Thunderbird
<davide_> grz..
<cristian_c> Mohamed, fai un controllo alla partizione
<cristian_c> Mohamed, da live con gparted
<cristian_c> Mohamed, teoricamente potresti anche resettare unity/gnome
<Mohamed> mmmm scusate ma sono un pò deficente in queste cose... in che senso resettare?
<cristian_c> !gnomereset | Mohamed
<ubot-it> Mohamed: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<cristian_c> per unity c'è unity reset
<cristian_c> ma ora non mi ricordo il comando
<cristian_c> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> è meglio provare prima con unity
<Mohamed> mmmm non riesco ad aprire il terminale
<Mohamed> anche il launcher è buggato!
<cristian_c> alt+f2
<davide_> raga. come funzia pastebinit da terminale, procedura
<cristian_c> la tastiera dovrebbe funzionare
<cristian_c> davide_, comando_a_caso | pastebinit
<davide_> grz
<Mohamed> cristian quando faccio alt e f2 mi si apre il launcher
<davide_> scusa. che  comamndo
<cristian_c> che c'entra il launcher?
<cristian_c> davide_, e che ne so?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> davide_, quello che vuoi
<davide_> un sempio!!
<cristian_c> lol
<Mohamed> perchè cliccando alt e f2 per aprire il terminale mi si apre il launcher...
<cristian_c> Mohamed, sei sicuro che si apre il launcher?
<cristian_c> sai cos'è il launcher?
<Mohamed> Mi sa che ho sbagliato il termine D:
<cristian_c> !unity | Mohamed
<ubot-it> Mohamed: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<Mohamed> Io intendo che mi si apre il coso tutto nero che mi permette di cercare le cose nel pc. Mi sembra si chiama home
<Mohamed> non lo so....
<Mohamed> aveva un termine preciso ma non sò se era launcher
<cristian_c> è la dash
<Mohamed> ecco! DASH
<davide_> a posto, grazie e scusa
<cristian_c> Mohamed, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Glossario
<Mohamed> Quindi che devo fare adesso? Quando premo alt e f2 mi si apre dash
<cristian_c> e lì digita: gnome-terminal
<Mohamed> ho scritto unity --reset
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> invio
<Mohamed> solo che mi ha dato errore
<cristian_c> !pastebin | mohamed
<ubot-it> mohamed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mohamed> Questa volta sembra che l'abbia preso
<Mohamed> sta eseguendo
<Mohamed> Però mi da tanti errori
<cristian_c> forse dovevi digitarlo in una shell
<davide_> ciao vado
<Mohamed> (compiz:2889): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_source_remove: assertion `tag > 0' failed  (compiz:2889): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_source_remove: assertion `tag > 0' failed  (compiz:2889): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_source_remove: assertion `tag > 0' failed  (compiz:2889): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_source_remove: assertion `tag > 0' failed  (compiz:2889): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_source_remove: assertion `tag > 0' failed  (compiz:2889): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_source_rem
<Mohamed> questo è uno degli errori
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> riesci ad accedere a una shell?
<Mohamed> come?
<Mohamed> comunque mi si sono rimpicciolite tutte le altre cose, e non hanno più contorno D:
<cristian_c> asp, ctrl+alt+f2, mi sembra
<Mohamed> Scusate, rieccomi
<Mohamed> Ho aperto una shell, ho messo nome utente e passowrd. Inizialmente li ha accettati però dopo ha dato degli errori
<Mohamed> Ho provato a dare startx
<Mohamed> ma gli errori aumentavano, quindi ho spento e riavviato
<cristian_c> se li ha accettati, ti ha dato il prompt?
<cristian_c> Mohamed, per uscire dalla shell forse Ctrl+Alt+F7 oppure exit
<Mohamed> ho provato exit, ma nulla
<Mohamed> sie ra tipo impallato in tutti quegli errori
<cristian_c> ma il login lo aveva accettato?
<Mohamed> apparentemente si
<cristian_c> quindi ti ha restituito il prompt?
<Mohamed> no
<Mohamed> ha iniziato a scrivere degli errori infiniti
<cristian_c> tipo mohamed@mohamed-blablabla:~$
<Mohamed> si
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> allora l'ha fatto il login
<Mohamed> adesso il launcher non sparisce più come prima ed è addirittura cambiato il tema di firefox...
<cristian_c> quello è il prompt
<cristian_c> Mohamed, torna nella shell, fai il login e digita: unity --reset o quello che è
<cristian_c> poi digita: reboot
<cristian_c> o sudo reboot
<Mohamed> ok
<cristian_c> che ti riavvia
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo il comando per terminale la sessione, ma fa lo stesso
<Mohamed> Dannazione, non mi riaccetta il log in
<Mohamed> non è che devo impostare una sudo passd
<Mohamed> =
<cristian_c> ma lo stai facendo da questo pc?
<Mohamed> si
<cristian_c> allora come fai a scrivere in chan? XD
<Mohamed> chiudo la shell xD
<cristian_c> se vai nella shell dovresti averla a tutto schermo
<Mohamed> mi dice login incorrect
<cristian_c> Mohamed, non parlo dell'emulatore di terminale
<cristian_c> Mohamed, io parlo di quella che apri con ctrl+alt+f2
<Isildur> ciao ragazzi sto installando una rete, qualcuno se ne intende un po da potermi dare qualche consiglio?
<cristian_c> Isildur, dipende
<Mohamed> io faccio control alt f2 e mi si apre la shell, ho provato a fare il log in ma quando mi ha dato errore l'ho chiusa con control alt e f7 e sono tornato qua
<cristian_c> Mohamed, che errore ha dato?
<Isildur> ok ti spiego
<Mohamed> login incorrect
<cristian_c> Mohamed, avevi detto che ti dava il prompt
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> hai sbagliato a digitare, allora
<cristian_c> username e password di ubuntu
<Mohamed> Fermi tutti, ora l'ha accettata xD
<cristian_c> io la password la digito sempre quando accendo il pc
<cristian_c> ma come fai a scrivere sia in chan che qui? XD
<cristian_c> *in shell
<Mohamed> perchè chiudo la shell ahahhaha
<cristian_c> lol
<Mohamed> ora la riapro e dò unity --reset
<cristian_c> riaprila
<Isildur> ho un router connesso a internet e due pc con due schede di rete, una wifi che si collega al router e una eth0 che si collega all'altro pc
<Mohamed> e poi reboot
<Mohamed> giusto?
<cristian_c> Mohamed, la riapri, fai il login e resetti unity
<cristian_c> poi rebooti
<Isildur> scusa mi sono espresso male un pc ha due schede di rete
<Mohamed> okkei
<Mohamed> provo
<cristian_c> Isildur, ah ,ok
<Isildur> sono riuscito a collegare tutto perfettamente
<cristian_c> i due pc si vedono
<cristian_c> ?
<Mohamed> cristian, ho provato ma ho richiuso la shell
<Isildur> si
<Mohamed> perchè dava tantissimi errori
<Isildur> il pc centrale vede anche il router
<cristian_c> Mohamed, forse erano solo warning
<Mohamed> No, oltre ai warning dava tanti errori
<cristian_c> Mohamed, lascialo fare magari, fineché non ti restituisce il prompt
<Mohamed> ok
<Mohamed> (addio mondo crudele xD)
<cristian_c> *finché
<Isildur> allora il problema è questo
<Mohamed> Ecco.... ci sono tornato la  shell non era chiusa
<Mohamed> provo a fare screen
<Mohamed> no vabè siamo alla frutta xD dà 40mila errori!
<cristian_c> aspetta
<Isildur> per regolarci ti do dei nomi il router lo chamo R il pc con due schede di rete lo chiamo S l'altro pc lo chiamo P
<cristian_c> Isildur, perché due schede?
<Isildur> ha la scheda wifi e la scheda ethernet
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> pensavo due schede ethernet
<Isildur> nono :D
<Isildur> dopo vari test
<cristian_c> Isildur, S è quella che si collega al router?
<Isildur> si
<Isildur> pingando da P l'indirizzo di R
<Isildur> mi metto in ascolto su S tramite tcpdump
<Isildur> e vedo solo i pacchetti in uscita echo_request
<cristian_c> Isildur, una triangolazione XD
<Isildur> si ;)
<Isildur> ma non vedo le echo_repl
<cristian_c> eh, ma P passa comunque da S via ethernet
<Isildur> si
<Isildur> la tabella di routing è configurata correttamente
<cristian_c> Isildur, forse si arrabbierà, ma per queste cose dovresti domandare a remix_tj
<Mohamed> cristian, ho lasciato stare XD
<Isildur> non so chi sia xD
<Mohamed> sto scaricando ubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> Mohamed, e quindi?
<Isildur> ma non so sopratutto perchè si arrabierà
<Mohamed> scarico la 12.10
<Isildur> :D
<cristian_c> Isildur, è un utente del chan
<Isildur> pure io lo sono xD
<cristian_c> Mohamed, ?
<Mohamed> Scarico la versione 12.10 di ubuntu e formatto tutto.... attualmente ho la 12.04 e mi da un sacco di errori
<Isildur> premetto che su S c'è installato ubuntu server
<Isildur> remix_tj, ci sei?
<Isildur> forse non c'è
<Isildur> niente... conosci qualche chan dove mi possono aiutare?
<cristian_c> Isildur, questo
<Iron_Eddie> Ciao belli
<Isildur> xd
<Isildur> dici?
<cristian_c> Isildur, no, è che non è proprio una cosa banale, ci vuole un esperto di reti
<Isildur> vero
<Isildur> e remix è un esperto di reti?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> però forse è meglio che non lo scrivo Xd
<Isildur> :) allora lo aspetto
<Isildur> gli ho scritto io
<Isildur> :D
<cristian_c> è loggato qui in chan adesso, ma non so se è fisicamente davanti al pc, ocomunque non occupato
<Isildur> si dai mi auguro abbia qualche script che lo avverte
<Isildur> che lo stiamo cercando :D
<cristian_c> io no
<cristian_c> XD
<Isildur> ma xke?
<cristian_c> lol
<Isildur> ?
<Isildur> è un canale di supporto per ubuntu
<Isildur> :d mica io sto facendo reti wondows
<cristian_c> questo? sì
<Isildur> xD
<Mohamed> Ragazzi ho un paio di domande da farvi! La prima: Io ho l'HDD rotto quindi ho installato ubuntu da pennetta, questo può creare problemi? La seconda: Ho una SD inserita che è formattata in Linux Swap, il pc la prende in considerazione per usarla come swap oppure è inutile perchè lo swap deve essere per forza sul HDD (in questo caso la pennetta)?
<cristian_c> Mohamed, bella domanda
<Mohamed> xD
<cristian_c> la seconda, intendo
<cristian_c> la prima non l'ho capita
<leosacc> sera
<Mohamed> Ah, per la prima intendo che uso la pennetta usb al posto del hardisk, e quindi mi chiedevo se la pennetta può avere dei problemi, tipo surriscaldamento o altro, oppure se ubuntu stesso ha dei problemi nell'esser usato da usb (mi chiedevo quindi se fosse queta la causa di tutti questi errori che ho)
<cristian_c> Mohamed, è più lento
<cristian_c> Mohamed, pr il resto, non ci ho badato molto, quando l'ho usata
<cristian_c> *per
<cristian_c> Mohamed, comunque mi andava benone, su un pc vecchio
<cristian_c> ma un'altra distro, non ubuntu
<Isildur> ho trovato un chan di networking
<Isildur> forse mi aiutano li
<cristian_c> Isildur, beh, l'importante è che usino linux
<Isildur> siii xD
<Ale_> Ragazzi sono riuscito a masterizzare il DVD con il file uso
<cristian_c> Ale_, hai controllato l'hash della iso?
<leosacc> bye
<Ale_> Ma quando provo ad installare Ubuntu esce la scritta:edd: error 8000 reading sector e poi 390197
<jester-> Ale_: pare che hai copiato la iso invece di scriverla
<jester-> controlla cosa c'è nel dvd
<Ale_> Cristian cosa devo fare?
<Ale_> Jester cosa significa?
<Ale_> Ma ora posso spegnere il PC? Escono ancora messaggi di errore
<Ale_> posso spegnere il PC?
<cristian_c> Ale_, sì
<cristian_c> Ale_, e controlla l'hash della iso
<cristian_c> !md5| Ale_
<ubot-it> Ale_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Ale_> Perdona l'ignoranza cosa è l hash sella iso?
<ale___> cristian dove vedo l hash della iso?
<ale___> help me
<ale___> mi aiutate a risolvere il problema?
<ale___> allora?
<cristian_c> ale___, hai eltto?
<cristian_c> *letto
<cristian_c> ale___, guarda il link
<ale___> no dove dovevo leggere?
<cristian_c> 19:52:21 <ubot-it> Ale_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<ale___> devo verificare l'impronta?
<cristian_c> ale___, sì
<ciuino_> ciao
<ciuino_> avrei bisogno di un informazione fast
<Isildur> cristian_c, mi sa che neanche li mi sanno aiutare
<Isildur> :)
<ciuino_> sapreste dirmi
<ciuino_> come accedere ai file di windows nella stessa partizione di wubi
<cristian_c> Isildur, non usano linux?
<cristian_c> ciuino_, non hai fatto una buona scelta a installare con wubi
<Isildur> nono hanno capito cosa devo fare ma sono scappati
<cristian_c> Isildur, in che senso?
<cristian_c> mica è una cosa illegale?
<Isildur> non mi stanno piu rispondendo
<cristian_c> ah, lol
<Isildur> :d
<ciuino_> condivido con voi la irc di ubuntu_it è un pò scadente
<cristian_c> ciuino_, ?
<ciuino_> ehm... commento personale
<ale___> cristian_c dice che sono le stesse
<cristian_c> ale___, ottimo
<cristian_c> ale___, usa un buon programma per la masterizzazione delle iso
<ale___> quindi cosa nn è andato bene?
<cristian_c> ale___, ti suggerisco infrarecorder
<cristian_c> ale___, no, è andato bene
<ale___> io ho power2go per masterizzare
<ciuino_> ragazzi aprendo una parentesi sapreste darmi un consiglio su come accedere i file di windows con wubi nella stessa partizione?
<cristian_c> ale___, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> ciuino_, si trovano già nella stessa partizione
<ciuino_> cristian_c_, si non mi fa accedere alla stessa partizione dove ho installato wubi
<cristian_c> ciuino_, se installi con wubi, utilizzi la stessa partizione di windows
<cristian_c> ciuino_, è molto probabile che con wubi troveria molti problemi
<ciuino_> cristian_c   quindi non posso accederci...
<cristian_c> ciuino_, installa ubuntu sul serio
<ale___> cristian_c grazi. solo ke ora nn ho + dvd. visto che su quello he ho appena usato c'è ancora spazio posso utilizzare quello?
<cristian_c> *troverai
<cristian_c> ale___, com'è il dvd?
<Guest18443> mk4 hercules va con questo unbut=?
<ciuino_> cristian_c, già hai ragione... ovviamente il 12.04 che il 12.10 è troppo instabile sul mio pc
<ciuino_> cmq grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> ciuino_, instabile? non  è vero
<Guest18443> mk4  va??
<cristian_c> Guest18443, c'è una lista sul sito di mixxx
<ale___> cristian_c emtec dvd+r rw
<cristian_c> Guest18443, dei modelli compatibili
<cristian_c> ale___, ah, è rescrivibile
<Guest18443> ah controllo graziee
<ciuino_> cristian_c, appena installo i driver nvidia ubuntu 12.10 si distrugge
<cristian_c> ciuino_, che sciocchezza
<cristian_c> ciuino_, inoltre, si può anche fare a meno dei driver proprietari
<ale___> cristian_c ma il problema può essere dipeso che il dvd è 16x e il mio  masterizzatore è 8x?
<ciuino_> cristian_c dico sul serio, mi da problemi nella risoluzione appena li installo
<ciuino_> cristian_c a me servono, perchè ci devo renderizzare
<cristian_c> ale___, uhm, so che dovresti masterizza a bassa velocità, più è lenta, meglio viene la masterizzazione
<cristian_c> ciuino_, ah, capisco
<cristian_c> ciuino_, ma da dove li hai presi questi driver?
<Isildur> niente mi serve qulcuno che mi aiuti a configurare correttamente un bridge
<ciuino_> cristian_c, ppa di edge e qualcosa
<cristian_c> Isildur, hai già provato sul forum?
<cristian_c> ciuino_, il modo migliore per incasinarsi il pc
<cristian_c> :'(
<cristian_c> ciuino_, ma perché fate queste cose?
<cristian_c> sempre a pacioccare con il sistema
<ciuino_> i ppa li trovo molto comodi
<cristian_c> ciuino_, ma non potevi semplicmente usare i driver aggiunti dal gestore driver
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *semplicemente
<ciuino_> non sono aggiornati
<cristian_c> *aggiuntibi
<cristian_c> ciuino_, ci sono sempre gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<cristian_c> ciuino_, al limite ti scaricavi il run dal sito amd o nvidia
<cristian_c> ma i ppa no, per favore
<ciuino_> si, ma infatti ho provato anche a scaricare il .run da nvidia
<ale___> cristian_c qnd clicco col tasto destro sul file poi scrivi su disco non mi fa scegliere infrarecorder
<cristian_c> con i ppa, sì che ti distruggi il sistema
<cristian_c> ma sei tu a farlo
<cristian_c> ale___, ah, sì, è un problema che aveva riscontrato un altro utente
<cristian_c> sempre qui in chan
<cristian_c> windows 7?
<cristian_c> o forse era il programma per la iso? Boh
<ciuino_> cristian_c_, perchè dici che i ppa incasinano il sistema?
<cristian_c> ciuino_, perché aggiornano anche pacchetti che non dovrebbero essere aggiornati
<cristian_c> e più ppa hai e più casini ci sono
<cristian_c> sopratutto se sono ppa daily, quindi instabili
<ale___> si windows 7 cristian_c
<cristian_c> ciuino_, in molti casi si è obbligati a reinstallare
<ciuino_> cristian_c_, il problema e che in ubuntu 12.04 niente è aggiornato
<cristian_c> ciuino_, in ubuntu non si dovrebbero mai usare i ppa
<cristian_c> ale___, prova ad aprire semplicemente il programma
<ciuino_> cristian_c_, le sorgenti sono obsolete dell'lts
<cristian_c> ale___, asp
<ciuino_> cristian_c_, per sempio gimp o darktable non sono mai aggiornate...
<cristian_c> ale___, su win 7 puoi usare il programma di windows 7
<cristian_c> ale___, su quelli precedenti, meglio infrarecorder
<cristian_c> ciuino_, allora ubuntu non è la distro hce fa per te
<cristian_c> *che
<cristian_c> ciuino_, scegli un altra distro
<cristian_c> ciuino_, ci sono molte distro che aggiornano continuamente i programmi
<cristian_c> ciuino_, e non ogni sei mesi come ubuntu
<cristian_c> ciuino_, su ubuntu si cerca un po' più la stabilità (un po', non dico che è stabilissimo)
<ale___> cristian_c quel'è il programma su windows7?
<cristian_c> ale___, no, semplicemente gli dici Scrivi sul disco
<ciuino_> cristian_c_, non aggiornare le applicazioni non rende più stabile il sistema
<ale___> Cristian_c ma è quello ke ho fatto la prima volta
<cristian_c> ciuino_, le nuove versioni delle applicazioni sono meno testate
<ciuino_> cristian_c_, esistono le beta per questo
<cristian_c> ciuino_, la 10.04 è stabilissima, stessa cosa per debian squeeze
<cristian_c> ciuino_, però questa è la vita
<ciuino_> cristian_c_, io credo molto in ubuntu, ma il fatto che lasciano le lts obsolete
<cristian_c> ciuino_, io ad esmepio ho debian wheezy che è molto aggiornata
<ale___> Cristian_c la prima volta ho fatto apri con masterizzatore immagini disco windows
<enzotib> !chat | ciuino_
<ubot-it> ciuino_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> pure troppo
<cristian_c> enzotib, scusa
<enzotib> cristian_c, ciao
<cristian_c> enzotib, sì, scusami, passo in chat
<ciuino_> cristian_c_, ubot mi ha sgridato
<ciuino_> cristian_c_, io vado
<cristian_c> ciuino_, comunque, per chiudere, in ambiente di lavoro vuoi la stabilità, non te ne frega niente dell'ultima versione dell'applicazione x
<ale___> cristian_c ke faccio?
<cristian_c> ale___, prima di tutto cancella il dvd
<cristian_c> tanto è riscrivibile
<cristian_c> poi masterizzi la iso
<cristian_c> ale___, no devi copiare il file su dvd, devi proprio masterizzare
<cristian_c> *non
<ale___> Cristian_c come si fa a cancellare il dvd?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> da windows non  ne ho idea
<cristian_c> dovresti domandare a qualcuno che usa windows
<cristian_c> non mi sembra il canale più adatto per questa richiesta
<ale___> Ok
<ale___> Cristian_c allora ricapitolando
<ale___> prendo un dvd nuovo e faccio prima
<cristian_c> hai detto che non ne hai
<ale___> questa volta apro infrarecorder e masterizzo normalmente?
<cristian_c> sì, va bene
<cristian_c> selezioni l'iso
<cristian_c> scegli una bassa velocità, io faccio sempre così con k3b
<ale___> lo faccio domani ti aggiorno . grazie
<ant___> salve a tutti
<lolloc> Salve, ho letto mille cose sul forum di ubuntu a riguardo della chiavetta wi fi net gear n300, ma non riesco a risolvere, come cavolo faccio? Le ho provate tutte.
<lolloc>  Salve, ho letto mille cose sul forum di ubuntu a riguardo della chiavetta wi fi net gear n300, ma non riesco a risolvere, come cavolo faccio? Le ho provate tutte.
<lolloc> Nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<leosacc> sera
<Izon> ciao a tutti
<Izon> ho un enorme problema
<Izon> nel tentativo di copiare un file sulla shell root di ubuntu
<Izon> ho cercato, intuitivamente, di lanciare un "cp syslog \dev\sda1
<Izon> da quel momento nulla ha più funzionato
<Izon> errori su errori
<Izon> command not found da tutte le parti
<Izon> e all'avvio del pc mi parte il grub rescue
<Izon> con la dicitura device not found
<Izon> e un codice
<Izon> reinstallare ubuntu mi da lo stesso problema...
<ronny77> italiani??
<ronny77> aiuto
<ronny77> problema all avvio
<Izon> qualcuno conosce una soluzione al problema che ho indicato sopra? grazie
<Isildur> qualcuno mi aiuta a fare
<Isildur> un bridge?
<Isildur> di rete=
<Isildur> ?
<Isildur> qualcuno mi sa dire xkre quando aggiungo una scheda di rete al bridge ricevo questo errore? can't add wlan0 to bridge br0: Operation not supported
<leosacc> Isildur, il bridge lo hai creato?
<Isildur> certo
<Isildur> isildur@ubuntu:~$ sudo brctl addbr br0
<Isildur> isildur@ubuntu:~$ sudo brctl addif br0 wlan0
<leosacc> è giusto....
<Isildur> ma dopo da quell'errore sgradevole
<Isildur> sgradevole
<leosacc> prova ad aggiunge eth...
<Isildur> si funziona
<Isildur> con eth0
<Isildur> è come se avesse qualche problema con le schede wifi
<leosacc> ma la scheda wifi funziona...
<Isildur> sisi
<Isildur> si collega al router
<Isildur> che  connesso a internet
<Isildur> e wget va alla grande
<Isildur> ;)
<Isildur> puo darsi che dia questo problema xke  usb?
<Isildur> è
<Isildur> ifconfig la vede normalmente
<leosacc> usb non è un problema....
<leosacc> asp....faccio una prova...
<Isildur> ok
<Iron_Eddie> Ciao a tutti :)))
<leosacc> Isildur, neanche io riesco.....ho letto che non tutte le scheda wifi riescono....
<leosacc> non avevo mai provato con questo pc...
<Isildur> quindi pensi sia un problema di scheda di rete??
<leosacc> sto leggendo un pò in giro....
<Isildur> grazie mille chiudo notte
<Isildur> ok
<Isildur> tranquillo
<leosacc> cmq prova a fare
<Isildur> dimmi
<leosacc> ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 down
<leosacc> e poi aggiungila....
<Isildur> ok
<Isildur> o stesso
<Isildur> fa nlla
<Isildur> devo chiudere
<Isildur> notte grazie mille
<Andre222> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Andre222> ho bisogno una mano con dei driver delle schede video
<leosacc> Andre222, posta, se qualcuno può lo farà...
<Andre222>  ok allora hp envy 17 ubutnu 12.10 con schede grafiche commutabili (intel e hd radeon 6800) non riesco ad installare il programma catalyst  per eseguire lo switch mi esce che "one or more tools required.."
<leosacc> Andre222, i driver per amd sono un grosso poblema per ubuntu....
<Andre222> dici che non ho speranze?
<Andre222> senza eseguire lo switch .. mi bastarebbe utilizzare la scheda video a basso consumo energetico fissa.. ma adesso come adesso ho la ventola che sta impazzinde e la batteria che ha solo 1.30h di autonomia D:
<Andre222> solo che non me ne intendo e non so come funziano
<leosacc> guarda io non sono una cima, ma ho avuto problemi anch'io con i driver amd, e su questo chan mi hanno detto: (testuali parole)
<leosacc> i driver catalyst sono veleno!!
<leosacc> cmq guide in giro le trovi....
<leosacc> quì non vogliono che se ne parli perchè potrebbero causare problemi....
<Andre222> ok grazie mille gentilissimo
<Andre222> se volessi installare un programma di windows o un gioco potrei farlo senza problemi da un .exe oppure c'è bisogno di un programma apposta?
<leosacc> devi installare prima wine.....
<leosacc> cmq per i driver catalyst guarda quì, poi fasi tu...
<leosacc> http://www.tomshw.it/forum/linux-e-altri-sistemi-operativi/280177-guida-installare-i-driver-catalyst-dal-sito-amd-su-ubuntu-e-derivate.html
<leosacc> Andre222, apt-get install wine
<leosacc> dopo puoi usare i .exe
<Andre222> lo sto installando grazie mille adesso mi leggo il link
<[Jano]> leosacc: non è così, per i Catalyst per Linux (Ubuntu) non serve Wine :(
<Andre222> è normale che stia fermo su una schermata nel terminale con scritto configurazione in corso e in basso una scritta ok?
<Andre222> non da segni di vita mi sto preoccupando ahahah
<Andre222> nonon wine è per l'installazione di exe
<Andre222> era una 'altra domanda
<[Jano]> Andre222: Quali driver hai scaricato
<leosacc> [Jano], no, wine è per installare i .exe
<Andre222> ancora niente non me li installa
<[Jano]> Andre222: Devi installare i driver per Linux non per Winzoz, quali driver hai scaricato e dove
<Andre222> ti mando il link asp
<[Jano]> Andre222: si
<Andre222> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<[Jano]> Andre222: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.zip
<Andre222> a parte che non so quale dei due ahaha pero ho provato con entrambe ma nada de nada
<Andre222> ok
<Andre222> ho fatto il comando sudo e bla bla
<Andre222> l'ho avviato
<leosacc> Andre222, no, i driver per win no....   :)
<[Jano]> Andre222: perche "sudo" dove li devi scaricare
<[Jano]> leosacc: Quelli sono per Linux non per Winzoz (sono giusti9
<Andre222> e ma non devo dare i privilegi ? l'ho scaricato nella cartella home
<Andre222> l'ho scaricato
<[Jano]> Andre222: Nella cartella /home non hai bisogno dei privilegi di "root"
<leosacc> [Jano], si, hehehehehe ora c'è un pò di confusione tra quello che scriviamo... :)
<Andre222> ah
<Andre222> va beh
<Andre222> ahahahah
<[Jano]> Andre222: La cartella /home è già del tuo Utente
<Andre222> okok adesso che faccio sono nelle vostre mani
<Andre222> faccio partire il run
<[Jano]> Andre222: dove sono i driver esattamente
<[Jano]> Andre222: aspetta un attimo Azz
<Andre222> okok
<Andre222> e boh non lo so dove siano come faccio a saperlo?
<[Jano]> Andre222: Se non lo sai tu
<[Jano]> Andre222: nella Scrivania nella /home, dove
<Andre222> c'è il file run è nella home
<Andre222> è la terza volta che uso ubuntu ti prego abbi pieta
<[Jano]> Andre222: Ma è un .zip inizialmente li hai già scompattati '
<Andre222> sisi
<[Jano]> Andre222: Vuoi aiuto o vuoi fare come vuoi
<Andre222> aiuto decisamente
<Andre222> faccio quello che vuoi dimmi
<[Jano]> Andre222: Apri un PM
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-20
<Andre222> un che?
<[Jano]> Andre222: Ci sei
<Andre222> si
<Andre222> ma mi devi dire cosa sia un PM
<Andre222> jano?
<[Jano]> Andre222: Ti ho aperto una schermata PM per non disturbare sul canale, rispondi li !
<leosacc> notte a tutti
<[Jano]> Andre222: Ci sei
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Akhilleus> buona domenica a tutti
<Akhilleus> non riesco a trasferire i dati in nessuna chiavetta usb o meglio mentre li trasferisce si blocca tutto al 100% e come risultati i file non funzionano!
<Akhilleus> non riesco a trasferire i dati in nessuna chiavetta usb o meglio mentre li trasferisce si blocca tutto al 100% e come risultato i file non funzionano!
<jester-> Akhilleus: formattata in?
<Elle_> ciao
<Akhilleus> nn so fat32 forse ma
<Akhilleus> cmq non mi fa formattare
<Akhilleus> nn c'è neppure l'opzione
<Akhilleus> oddioooo
<Akhilleus> mancherà qualche gestore di configurazione
<roxxxxxx> salve, quando conetto una chiavetta o hd esterno ubuntu mi scrive Error creating moint point: Read-only file system
<jester-> come cerchi di formattare
<Akhilleus> tasto destr
<Elle_> ciao, io avrei bisogno di un aiutino, per favore..
<Akhilleus> appariva formatta adesso non+
<jester-> roxxxxxx:  facile che hai il fs del sistema ciucco e te lominta in sola lettura, prova a dare nel terminale: touch prova
<jester-> !qualcuno | Elle_
<ubot-it> Elle_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<roxxxxxx> jester - si ha creato il doc prova..
<Akhilleus> insomma problema forse irrisolvibile c'è una procedura diversa per formattare'''
<Elle_> :)
<jester-> roxxxxxx: allora sara i filesystem delle periferiche usb
<roxxxxxx> forse perche ho installato virtualbox dici? cmq si puo risolvere?
<jester-> Akhilleus: fallo con gparted
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, gparted o gnome-disk-utility
<jester-> Akhilleus: o da terminale
<cristian_c> lol
<Akhilleus> quindi è normale che non mi formatta????
<Elle_> vedo i video a scatti. nn solo youtube ma anche la tv. quando entro nelle pagine dove potrei vedere video è tutto rallentato.
<Akhilleus> da terminale come grazie
<jester-> piu che normale
<Elle_> pare però che la mia versione di flash player sia l'ultima
<cristian_c> Elle_, problemi con flash?
<Elle_> eh, nn so..
<jester-> Akhilleus:  fa vedere nel pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<Akhilleus> ok certo asp
<Elle_> l altro ieri ho installato aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Elle_, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Elle_> ne ho installati molti, nn so quanti, nn so neanche cosa
<cristian_c> Elle_, prima funzionava?
<cristian_c> !pastrbin | Elle_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastrbin'
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Elle_
<ubot-it> Elle_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1551405/
<Elle_> sì, prima andava benissimo
<cristian_c> Elle_, avrai pacioccato qualcosa
<jester-> sicuro
<Akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1551405/
<cristian_c> !dettagli | roxxxxxx
<ubot-it> roxxxxxx: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<roxxxxxx> jester sai come posso risolvere percaso?
<jester-> Akhilleus: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<jester-> roxxxxxx: provando a fare uno scandisk alle periferiche usb, fallo con gparted, i fs devono essere smontati
<Akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1551416/
<jester-> Akhilleus: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<jester-> Akhilleus: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<Elle_> eh, mi sa di sì, cristian, ma come posso fare? sono davvero incapace..
<cristian_c> Elle_, hai letto sopra?
<Elle_> no, dove?
<cristian_c> lol
<Elle_> :3
<cristian_c> 10:53:28 <cristian_c> Elle_, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<roxxxxxx> si jester mi da errore in dev/sda2
<Akhilleus> riprovo grazie molto vediamo se copia i film
<jester-> roxxxxxx: key usb?
<Akhilleus> parte il traferimento si ferma al 100% e la chiavetta continua a lampeggiare( lo fa con tutte le chiavette che ho)!!!
<roxxxxxx> jester no e lapartizione dove sta windows..
<cristian_c> porta usb incasinata
<jester-> Akhilleus: hai forattato ?
<Akhilleus> si si
<jester-> roxxxxxx: dove ti da errore
<Akhilleus> ma il trasferimento resta al 100% e la chiavetta lampeggia
<jester-> Akhilleus: con tutte tutte le chavette?
<jester-> Akhilleus: no errori formattando?
<Akhilleus> si magari le ho bruciate in qualke modo
<Akhilleus> no no
<Akhilleus> errori no
<roxxxxxx> jester dice filesystem check failed, run chkdsk /f
<jester-> Akhilleus: hai winz?
<Akhilleus> no
<jester-> Akhilleus: giusto per essere sicuri prova con una live
<Akhilleus> solo lubuntu che sta diventando ubuntu con tutta la roba che installo ogni giorno XD
<jester-> roxxxxxx: winz8?
<roxxxxxx> 7
<Akhilleus> ma quindi su lubuntu non esiste come ubuntu la voce col tasto dx formatta???
<jester-> roxxxxxx: andrei in winz e fare fare uno scandisk
<jester-> Akhilleus: non conosco lubbuntu ma ci fosse sempre quel comando da terminale userebbe la gui
<jester-> Akhilleus: lo spazio è sufficiente per copiare?
<Akhilleus> si si
<Akhilleus> 4gb
<jester-> Akhilleus: se hai dubbi formattala da gparted
<Akhilleus> pazienza sei stato molto gentile sarà qualche guaio che ho combinato nel sistema
<Akhilleus> gparted devo installarlo?
<jester-> Akhilleus: appunto che ti dico prova da livecd
<jester-> Akhilleus: penso che lo devi installare
<jester-> e poi lo trovi come editor partizioni
<Akhilleus> ok provo scarico una iso giusto???
<Akhilleus> però poi come la monto su ?
<jester-> Akhilleus: sudo apt-get install gparted
<roxxxxxx> jester cmq se checko da qui winz mi da ntfsresize -P -i -f -v /dev/sda2
<Akhilleus> no provo live
<jester-> la lanci, vai su sbd , clicchi destro sdb1 e formatti
<Akhilleus> scarico ubuntu tanto mi sa che non è + pesante del mio lubuntu
<jester-> Akhilleus: secondo me sarebbe megio far fare lo scandisk a lui stesso ma se vuoi rischiare: ntfsfix /dev/sdxx
<jester-> xx = disco numero partizione
<jester-> Akhilleus / roxxxxxx  secondo me sarebbe megio far fare lo scandisk a lui stesso ma se vuoi rischiare: ntfsfix /dev/sdxx
<Akhilleus> dimmi come far partire lo scandisk???
<jester-> Akhilleus: sudo fsck -c  /dev/sdb1  -c controlla se ci sono blocchi a mignotte, ci metterà un po
<roxxxxxx> jester ok.. sai se con winz7 ce un modo per vedere i file in ubnutu? il contrario e possibile
<roxxxxxx> ...se ho dualboot..
<Akhilleus> ma controlla tutto il sistema giusto????
<jester-> roxxxxxx:  si c'è un driver
<Akhilleus> senza rovinare nulla...!
<jester-> roxxxxxx: http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<davyde84> uella jester- hai taroccato la wii?
<jester-> Akhilleus: CONTROLLA solo sdb1 cioè la usb
<roxxxxxx> thanks
<jester-> davyde84: no glieli compra il su babbo i giochi
<davyde84> beh se la sblocchi ci puoi guardare anche i divx o youtube.. non e' solo per i giochi
<jester-> davyde84: risalgo a carnevale
<jester-> mibofra: ciacciaccià
<giannibel> aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | giannibel
<ubot-it> giannibel: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mibofra> ciao jester- ;)
<giannibel> ho installato driver ati catalist ma al riavvio schermata nera con scritta low etc etc. sono con cd live, come tolgo ati e porto tutto come prima
<Akhilleus> solo per capire(sono ignorante)lubuntu non permette di formattare come ubuntu col tasto dx del mouse?????(chi non conosce i comandi come me è inutile lo installi).
<jester-> giannibel: sono veleno
<jester-> Akhilleus: se hai su la mano il terminale è la via migliore e piu veloce
<Akhilleus> si ma dunque propongono una distribuzione + leggera che pian piano si appesantisce e diventa meno veloce di ubuntu(oltretutto con minori funzioni)
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<jester-> Akhilleus: perchè dovrebbe appesantirsi installando una utility?
<jester-> ti prende spazio e basta
<Akhilleus> mica solo quella....
<Akhilleus> manca di tante cose rispetto a ubuntu
<jester-> che appesantisce sono i servizi in backgroud tipo samba èer es
<Akhilleus> e provato credimi a me nn appare+veloce di ubuntu 10.10 che avevo
<jester-> dipende dal èc che hai
<jester-> pc*
<Akhilleus> sempre lo stesso
<Akhilleus> con in+ 4gb di ram
<Akhilleus> sono 8 e prima 4
<Akhilleus> sistema a 64
<jester-> si vede che è sufficinete per far girare roba piu pesante e non è che mettendo lubbuntu migliora
<jester-> la capacità del pc quella è
<giannibel> da terminale cd live come posso dare i comandi per disinstallare driver ati sul pc?
<cristian_c> giannibel, se hai scaricato un run o sh, lo devi rilanciare con l'opzione uninstall
<jester-> giannibel: fai meglio in modalità recovery e come li ha installati
<cristian_c> certo
<jester-> giannibel: hai fatto i deb o usato un .run
<giannibel> non
<cristian_c> ?
<giannibel> .run
<cristian_c> uhm
<jester-> giannibel: il .run stava dove? nella home, in scaricati
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> *asp, giannibel
<giannibel> non sono cosi efferrato
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> giannibel: saprai da dove lo hai lanciato il .run
<cristian_c> giannibel, aticonfig --uninstall
<giannibel> ho seguito un post dove c'erano i comandi per installare. ho fatto copia incolla sul terminale
<cristian_c> jester-, questo è meglio
<jester-> sure
<cristian_c> giannibel, suppongo una guida presa a caso su internet
<giannibel> di qualche utente
<cristian_c> jester-, ho trovato un pdf rilasciato da amd dove vengono spiegati tre possibili metodi
<giannibel> c'erano indirizzi ati
<cristian_c> il primo è questo, il secondo è lanciare il run con l'opzione uninstall in fondo, il terzo è lanciare sh /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<jester-> .run --uninstall o lanciare lo script non mi ricordo dove
<jester-> ecco
<giannibel> si ma da cd live come?
<cristian_c> insomma, per tutti i gusti
<cristian_c> giannibel, lol
<cristian_c> giannibel, quindi non hai installato ubuntu?
<Akhilleus> Creazione disco di avvio USB su lubuntu non c'è!!!! comemonto la iso appena scaricata???
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, crei la live con unetbootin
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Akhilleus
<ubot-it> Akhilleus: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<giannibel> ho 12.04 installato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> giannibel, ah, scusa
<cristian_c> giannibel, vai in modalità ripristino
<giannibel> all'avvio schermata nera con scritta low graphics mode etc etc
<Akhilleus> non ho windows ma lubuntu
<giannibel> come?
<Akhilleus> unetbootin cosa c'entra?
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, è uguale
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, non volevi creare la live a partire dalla iso?
<Akhilleus> si si
<jester-> andrebbero reinstallate  libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<Akhilleus> quindi appensantisco ancora e installo pure questo
<Akhilleus> oddiooo
<cristian_c> giannibel, vai nel grub e scegli la riga (modalità di ripristino)
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, questa è la procedura più semplice
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, io lo utilizzo su lubuntu e non mi lamento
<giannibel> vai nel grub?
<cristian_c> giannibel, sì, al boot
<Akhilleus> e tu lo avevi già installato???
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, sì
<Akhilleus> su ubuntu c'è appena lo installi
<cristian_c> no ricordo
<giannibel> come da cd live?
<cristian_c> *non
<cristian_c> giannibel, no
<cristian_c> avvi il pc senza cd
<cristian_c> *avvii
<jester-> cristian_c: forse non vede il menu di grub
<jester-> bella menata anche questa
<cristian_c> jester-, lui sta cercando di recuperare da live
<cristian_c> comunque, può essere
<cristian_c> lol
<giannibel> bravo
<jester-> cristian_c: da kive deve andaere in chroot
<cristian_c> jester-, ma non c'è un tasto per richiamare il grub all'accensione?
<giannibel> ecco: come?
<cristian_c> tipo shift
<jester-> cristian_c: premere a ripetzione maiusc
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> è più semolice
<jester-> o shift che dir si voglia
<cristian_c> *semplice
<cristian_c> eh, allora è meglio fare così
<Akhilleus> questo schifo appensantisce molto il sistema vero(parlo di unetbootin)
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, è un semplcie programmino
<cristian_c> magari sei uno di quelli che ci mette di tutto e di più nel sistema
<jester-> Akhilleus:  ma seo fissato con l'appesantimento
<cristian_c> *semplice
<cristian_c> mica installa openoffice XD
<Akhilleus> si ubuntu è xp dei giorni nostri sta diventando pieno di bug
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> 0
<jester-> mah
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, comunque, per quanto riguarda quella cosa dei wallpaper che mi avevi chiesto, puoi risolvere installando un altro terminale al posto di lxterminal
<jester-> xp è un ottimo de winz 7 pure ubuntu anche
<jester-> se poi paciocchi o ti fai venire le paranoie non c'è sistema che vada bene
<Akhilleus> no non installo nulla lascio così,cmq si può fare semplicemente ma sono io che nn riesco cristian_c
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, e magari ci sono anche altri modi, ma la forza di unetbootin è la semplicità
<cristian_c> fa quasi tutto lui
<Akhilleus> cmq quando scariki la distro non è compreso
<jester-> per assurdo il miglior tool è quello di qinz consigliao sul sito ubuntu inglese
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, capisco, ma queste cose interessavano a te
<Akhilleus> su ubuntu c'è invece una voce che crea live usb appena lo installi
<jester-> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, comunque, proponi al team di lubuntu, così ti ascoltano
<cristian_c> io ci ho anche provato
<Akhilleus> a me interessava mettere lo sfondo diverso(e si può fare senza cambiare terminale),non riesco io!
<cristian_c> e comunque, immagino che non siano molti gli sviluppatori di lubuntu
<Akhilleus> mi rispondono di venire qui
<cristian_c> lol
<Akhilleus> che ubuntu=lubuntu seeeeee
<Akhilleus> dove non riescono mi mandano qui
<jester-> Akhilleus: lo sfondo lo cambi non da terminale ma suppongi cliccando col destro sul desktop
<cristian_c> ma qui si parla di lxterminal, roba di lxde
<Akhilleus> sfondo terminale
<cristian_c> jester-, lui non ha gnome-terminal
<Akhilleus> quindi con unetbootin posso pure creare xp liver'????
<cristian_c> jester-, si pretende che la nonna sia in ferrari di default
<jester-> avrà il terminale di lubbuntu
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> lxterminal
<Akhilleus> esatto si
<cristian_c> si possono cambiate i colori per adesso
<Akhilleus> ne ho tre santo iddiooo
<jester-> e che differenza c'è? sempre un termnale è
<Akhilleus> uxterm
<cristian_c> jester-, e forse ancora non gestisce gli sfondi (jpg)
<Akhilleus> cambiami lo sfondo con una foto se riesci
<Akhilleus> si può io nn riesco
<cristian_c> si va dagli sviluppatori di lxde e lo si dice
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, tra l'altro uxterm non c'entra nulla con lxterminal
<Akhilleus> e che ne soooooo io so solo che non ne capisco e posso ringraziarvi quando mi aiutate+ di questo...
<cristian_c> lol
<Akhilleus> mi hanno dato un sito x prendere un desktop vorrei sapere se è buono
<Akhilleus> lo posso mettere?
<cristian_c> ?
<Akhilleus> http://www.e-key.it/
<Akhilleus> questo cmq
<cristian_c> !chat | Akhilleus
<ubot-it> Akhilleus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, e comunque, il modo per fare quello che vorresti c'è: installare un altro terminale
<cristian_c> e aggiri la limitazione
<cristian_c> io ho installato gedit sia su xubuntu che su lubuntum, perché mi serviva per programmare
<cristian_c> *lubuntu
<Akhilleus> no no preferisco no prima di combinare guai
<Akhilleus> grz cmq
<cristian_c> ora xubuntu ha l'editor che supporta anche l'evidenziazione dei linguaggi, quindi lì posso anche usare mousepad
<cristian_c> diciamo che installare un programma dal software center non è combinare guai :D
<Akhilleus> si ma è 1 pallino mio,per una foto sul terminale...ma lascio stare grz cmq
<mibofra> #ubuntu-it+1
<mibofra> XD , si è mangiato il /join XD
<salvatore> ciao Ale
<salvatore> buon giorno
<ale_> cristian_c buongiorno ho preso un altro dvd
<ale_> ciao salvatore
<cristian_c> ale_, ottimo
<salvatore> ciao Ale ho bisogno di aiuto
<salvatore> buon giorno Cristian
<cristian_c> salvatore, ciao
<ale_> allora devo fare un data disc o write image?
<ale_> salvatore sono il meno indicato a darti aiuti. sono un novello di ubuntu...ankora devo installarlo
<salvatore> opsss mi ritiro vedo che siete impegnate ò_ò
<salvatore> no io
<salvatore> e da un po di anni che lo uso Ale
<salvatore> volevo solo sapere questo tipo di xchat nien altro
<ale_> io ieri ho sbagliato l'installazione. ora aspetto cristian x i suggerimenti
<salvatore> erve solo per chat oppure per scaricare ???????? scusaste la domanda :)
<salvatore> Ragazzi io chiudo vado Buon appetito
<ale_> cristian_c ci sei?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ale_, no il data no
<ale_> allora write image?
<cristian_c> penso di sì
<ale_> dopo aver scaricato il file dal sito ubuntu è in formato .rar
<ale_> lo devo spacchettare?
<cristian_c> ale_, quale file .rar?
<cristian_c> di cosa parli?
<ale_> quando scarico il file dal sito ubuntu.org non è in formato .rar?
<ale_> no ok dice tipo file .iso
<zubatac> Buon giorno, aiuto su refit -> non vedo il menu... grazie
<sage79> non ricordo piu che versione di ubuntu ho sulla macchina virtuale. come faccio a saperlo?
<cristian_c> ale_, masterizza l'iso
<cristian_c> zubatac, mac?
<cristian_c> sage79, prova a guardare sul wiki
<zubatac> si
<cristian_c> sage79, virtualbox?
<cristian_c> zubatac, c'è una guida apposita per l'installazione di ubuntu su mac nel wiki
<sage79> vmware
<cristian_c> sage79, uhm
<sage79> ah ecco precise
<sage79> è l'ultima?
<cristian_c> sage79, c'è comunque una guida sul wiki, non so perl se ci sono tali info
<zubatac> cristian_c, ho fatto tutto da manuale, ma all'avvio devo tenere premuto alt per far partire uno dei sistemi
<zubatac> cristian_c, ho provato anche ./enable-always.sh ma nulla
<cristian_c> zubatac, ti trovo la guida che parla anche di refit
<zubatac> cristian_c, ti ringrazio devo staccare ora ..
<cristian_c> lol
<zubatac> cristian_c, devo risolvere questo problema domani devo lavorare .. :-)
<cristian_c> zubatac, cerca nel wiki
<Elle> ciao cristian, sono ancora qua
<cristian_c> Elle, sì
<Elle> ho capito come aprire il terminale e ho fatto pulizia
<Elle> ma mi son persa lo script che mi avevi dato prima per il flash player
<Elle> ti ricordi che va tutto lento?
<Elle> ho pulito con sudo e comandi trovati in rete
<Elle> sono mooolto noob
<Elle> sorry
<cristian_c> Elle, devo cercarlo, non lo ricordo a memoria
<Andre> qualcuno mi aiuta ad installare delle schede video commutabili su un hp envy 17 ?
<kanenas> salve
<Andre> salve
<kanenas> prima cosa mi cospargo di cenere
<kanenas> eh eh eh
<kanenas> ho un sony vaio vgn-sz1hp
<kanenas> con la web-cam
<kanenas> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05ca:1830 Ricoh Co., Ltd Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC2 [R5U870]
<kanenas> dati presi con lsusb
<kanenas> che non vuole andare
<kanenas> mi aiutate
<kanenas> lehoprovate tutte senza riuscirvi
<ale_> cristian_c c sei?
<cristian_c> sì
<ale_> allora è partita l'installazione e dopo aver scelto di installare ubuntu a fianco di windows dopo una breve attesa
<jester-> kanenas: il vaio è uno piu indigeribili da linux, o trovi il driver o non va
<jester-> kanenas: 12.10?
<ale_> mi ha detto di togliere il dvd (ke è uscito da solo) e di premere invio
<cristian_c> ale_ fatto?
<ale_> ho eseguito e subito dopo ci sono stati tipo degli scoppietti nel pc. si è riavviato ed è partito windows
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> scoppietti?
<ale_> di ubuntu nessuna traccia
<cristian_c> questa mi è nuova
<cristian_c> magari non c'è il grub
<cristian_c> ma il grub l'hai visto
<cristian_c> ?
<ale_> eh?
<cristian_c> !grub | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ErVito> oh guyz
<cristian_c> aleriesci ada andare in live?
<cristian_c> *ale_
<kanenas> 12.04
<ale_> che sarebbe andare in live?
<kanenas> jester   ho seguito questa guida       http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=441132
<kanenas> adesso devo riavviare
<kanenas> ma torno subito
<kanenas> jester-
<kanenas> niente
<kanenas> eppure nel post diceva che sarebbe andata
<jester-> !webcam | kanenas  controlla se sserve un workaround
<ubot-it> kanenas  controlla se sserve un workaround: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<jester-> kanenas: e controlla anche con cheese se la vede
<kanenas> workaround non sò cosa sia
<kanenas> mi dai una mano
<kanenas> cheese non la vede
<kanenas> guvcview neanche
<cristian_c> asle_, unattimo
<cristian_c> *un attimo
<jester-> kanenas: se cheese non la vede vuol dire che manca il drivere non so dirtie ne se esiste e doveprenderlo, fai ricerca sul forum itlaino e inglese
<cristian_c> *ale_
<cristian_c> ale_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<kanenas> ok grazie cercerò ancora dai
<cristian_c> kanenas, non ho capito il problema
<kanenas> come dicevo prima ho seguito un link che sembrava potesse aiutarmi
<kanenas> ma niente
<kanenas> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=441132
<kanenas> con lsusb
<kanenas> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05ca:1830 Ricoh Co., Ltd Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC2 [R5U870]
<kanenas> ho installato sia cheese
<kanenas> che    guvcview
<kanenas> senza riuscirvi
<kanenas> la web non vuole andare
<ErVito> kanenas: passa in chat
<^Ciccios^> salve :)
<cristian_c> kanenans, mi aveva disconnesso
<cristian_c> *kanenas
<ErVito> ma nun responde
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> kanenas, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !pastebin | kanenas
<ubot-it> kanenas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ale_, scusa, il server mi aveva disconnesso
<salvatore> Buon giorno
<ale_> Cristian_c allora cosa posso fare x risolvere il problema?
<salvatore> Ale che tipo di problema hai ????????
<salvatore> vedo e ti poso aiutare
<ale_> allora stavo installando ubuntu 12.10 dopo aver scelti di installarlo insieme a windows è uscita fuori la scritta di togliere il dvd e premere invio
<cristian_c> ale_, puoi avviar ela live?
<cristian_c> *avviare
<salvatore> quindi hai istallato Ubuntu dentro Windows ho capito bene
<ale_> ho eseguito e il pc ha fatto come degli scoppietti (contemporanei audio e led wifi) si è riavviato con windows ma di ubuntu nessuna traccia
<ale_> ho provato a riavviare ancora ma nulla
<ale_> Savatore, si dentro windows
<salvatore> rifai la procedura ma prima disistalla quello che hai fatto.....
<ale_> la settimana scorsa avevo provato la wubi e nessun problema
<ale_> cosa devo disinstallare?
<ale_> Cristian_c cosìè la live?
<salvatore> vedi Ale lo spazio che hai dato come Memoria di Hardisk sarebbe Hardisk file di immagine che viene applicata sul tuo hardisk
<ale_> quindi dove andare x disinstallare?
<cristian_c> ale_, ti ho linkato una guida, l'hai letta?
<salvatore> quando istalli un gioco o un programma su Windows Ale come lo disinstalli ???????
<cristian_c> salvatore, non consiglio wubi, anzi...
<ale_> Cristian_c quella di brub2?
<cristian_c> ale_, no
<ale_> salvatore, dal pannello di controllo..programmi e funzionalità. ma li nn c'è nessuna traccia di ubuntu
<ale_> Cristian_c , l'installazione della grafica?
<cristian_c> ale_, si , ti dice cos'è la live
<cristian_c> !tab | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<ale_> ma allora xkè con la wubi non ho avuto problemi?
<cristian_c> ale_, ma quanto l'hai usato con wubi?
<ale_> cristiam_c, la settimana scorsa. andava bene e poi l ho disinstallato
<Andre> ho la tasitera con il tastierino numerico a lato ma invece che i numeri mi prende le frecce come faccio?
<pindol> ciao a tutti come faccio a leggere un file m4v con ubuntu?
<ale_> allora che faccio?
<carmine_> ciao
<cristian_c> ale_, lancia una live
<ale_> cristian_c provo con la live
<carmine_> ragazzi posso chiedere un aiuto
<cristian_c> pindol, m4v?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | carmine_
<ubot-it> carmine_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ale_> e poi da li provo ad installare come dice sulla guida che mi hai dato?
<cristian_c> ale_, no
<ale_> cristian_c e ke faccio?
<cristian_c> ale_, da live vai su gparted per vedere come sono messe le partizioni
<cristian_c> ale_, per vedere se ha installato ubuntu
<ale_> ok allora ora mi collego tramite smartphone e ti faccio sapere
<carmine_> All'atto dell'installazione di Ubuntu 12.10 o versioni precedenti , non mi si riconosce il monitor 4:3 Acer Ac713 come mai? mi da problemi sui parametri del monitor sulle frequenze perchè?
<cristian_c> ale_, cioè se ci sono le partizioni di ubuntu e non ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> ale_, o che invece non gli manchi il grub
<cristian_c> ale_, anche da live puoi collegarti qui
<ale_> è vero. procedo. a tra poco
<pindol> cristian_c, si ho questo video.m4v che vlc apre ma non si vede
<carmine_> potete aiutarmi?
<kanenas> cristian_c
<salvatore> scusa e andata via la luce :-))
<kanenas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552132/
<carmine_> cè qualcuno?
<salvatore> dimmi Carmine
<carmine_> All'atto dell'installazione di Ubuntu 12.10 o versioni precedenti , non mi si riconosce il monitor 4:3 Acer Ac713 come mai? mi da problemi sui parametri del monitor sulle frequenze perchè?
<carmine_> All'atto dell'installazione di Ubuntu 12.10 o versioni precedenti , non mi si riconosce il monitor 4:3 Acer Ac713 come mai? mi da problemi sui parametri del monitor sulle frequenze perchè?
<carmine_> cioè vedo schermo nero
<salvatore> azzzzzzz un attimo
<salvatore> nel caricamento della versione di ubuntu 12.10 carica direttamente o esce un menu ???????
<Greyzard> Ubuntu 12.10 sembra installarsi correttamente sul mio macbook pro 5,1, ma poi si blocca quando lo avvio, sapete da cosa puo' dipendere?
<HoldenC> !pazienza | carmine_
<ubot-it> carmine_: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> kanenas, guardo subito
<cristian_c> pindol, un secondo
<kanenas> grazie
<carmine_> carica direttamnete i file
<cristian_c> carmine_, su che tipo di porta?
<pindol> cristian_c, ok
<carmine_> come su che tipo di porta?
<carmine_> io poi non posso continuare l'installazione perchè è tutto nero
<salvatore> se si accende il pc carmine e si tiene premuto il tasto Esc prima che parta il sitema dovrebbe partire il menu da scegliere delle opperazioni
<cristian_c> kanenas, è una webcam ricoh
<carmine_> poi cosa devo scegliere?
<cristian_c> kanenas, vanno installati i driver
<cristian_c> carmine_, come l'hai collegato?
<salvatore> se non vado errato carmine dovrebbe esserci una voce dove dovresti partire da terminale quindi.....
<salvatore> fatto ciò
<salvatore> devi mettere username e password poi
<ale_> cristian_c, sono nella live
<salvatore> digitare sudo startx
<kanenas> cristian_c eppure li ho installati
<cristian_c> ale_, ottimo, apri gparted
<kanenas> :(
<cristian_c> kanenas, non risula
<cristian_c> kanenas, forse non li hai caricati, comunque
<carmine_> dopo sudo startx
<cristian_c> kanenas, che guida hai seguito?
<carmine_> collegato in che senso?
<Greyzard> domanda troppo "esotica", vero? XD tranquilli, non avete tutti i torti :-)
<kanenas> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=441132
<ale_> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> ale_, controlla le partizioni sul disco
<cristian_c> *risulta
<carmine_> faccio così allora?
<carmine_> il monitor è un crt
<cristian_c> kanenans, hai ottenuto errori?
<cristian_c> kanenas
<salvatore> io in passato con versioni più vecchie ho avuto questi probblemi e devo dire che da terminale facendo sudo startx mi carica la il desktop di la poi posso settare la scheda video
<carmine_> salvatore proseguo?
<cristian_c> carmine_, porta vga
<cristian_c> ?
<salvatore> scusate il ritardo ò_ò
<carmine_> lo slot marrone
<cristian_c> carmine_, avrai usato un connettore per collegar eil monitor, no?
<carmine_> è una Ati radeon all in wonder
<ale_> cristian_c allora trovo /dev/sda1 ntfs system
<kanenas> cristian_c eccomi sono sempre qui
<cristian_c> ale_, ed è di windows
<cristian_c> kanenas, hai ottenuto errori?
<cristian_c> kanenas, nell'installazione
<kanenas> non mi sembra
<cristian_c> kanenas, è una webcam interna?
<carmine_> il monitor è collegato normalmente con cavo
<ale_> cristian_c /dev/sda2 ntfs (label nessuna scritta)
<kanenas> se vuoi ripeto il procedimento
<kanenas> si è interna
<cristian_c> ale_, anche quella è di windows (forse ripristino)
<ale_> crisitan_c /dev/sda3 ntfs recovery
<carmine_> il monitor è collegato a una Ati Radeon all in wonder 128
<carmine_> non alla scheda madre asus
<ale_> cristian_c /dev/sda4 fat32 hp_tools
<cristian_c> ale_, sembra tutta roba da windows
<kanenas> cristian_        Affinché tutto avvenga senza problemi, ci pensa r5u87x-loader
<cristian_c> kanenas, allora serve che mi posti il dmesg
<carmine_> ragazzi proseguo
<cristian_c> !pastebin | kanenas
<ubot-it> kanenas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale_> cristian_c unallocated (file system unallocated)
<cristian_c> kanenas, non ho capito cosa hai postato
<carmine_> raga voi siete esperti io no
<cristian_c> *di
<cristian_c> ale_, cioè praticamente non l'ha installato
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ale_, ma com'è andata l'installazione
<cristian_c> ale_, hai installato ubuntu su un altro disco?
<carmine_> Se installo da terminale e non mi trova la scheda video come faccio?
<ale_> cristian_c, su un nuovo dvd
<kanenas> cristian_c   eccolo      http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552181/
<cristian_c> ale_, non l'hai installato nel disco fisso?
<carmine_> per carità
<cristian_c> ale_, 'installa accanto a windows'
<ale_> cristian_c si avevo scelto installa accanto a windows
<cristian_c> carmine_, ma con chi parli?
<carmine_> ma che ne so sono disperato
<carmine_> cristian allora installo da terminale
<carmine_> se non mi riconosce la scheda video?
<cristian_c> scusate tutti, mi ha di nuovo disconnesso
<carmine_> cri
<ale_> cristian_c ok. quindi cosa faccio ora?
<cristian_c> kanenas, nel dmesg non la vedo
<cristian_c> kanenas, non hai l'output dell'installazione?
<cristian_c> ale_, quante partizioni ci sono in sda?
<kanenas> aspetta vedo nel terminale
<cristian_c> ale_, non ho capito in quale disco hai installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> kanenas, sarebbe ottimo
<ale_> cristian_c arriva a sda4
<cristian_c> carmine_, dimmi
<cristian_c> ale_, ok, ma dove l'hai installato?
<kanenas> nel terminale mi dà solo i comandi dati
<cristian_c> ale_, sembra che tu non l'abbia installato
<ale_> cristian_c gli avevo detto accanto a windows
<cristian_c> ale_, posta l'output di: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> kanenas, ho un'idea
<ale_> cristian_c dove lo trovo?
<kanenas> dimmi sono tutto orecchie
<cristian_c> ale_, apri un terinale sulla live
<cristian_c> kanenas, postami il contenuto del Makefile
<ale_> cristian_c come si fa
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> *terminale
<cristian_c> ale_, sei su unity?
<cristian_c> ale_, hai il launcher sulla sinistra?
<ale_> si
<cristian_c> ale_, vai in alto a sinstra nella dashù
<cristian_c> fai clic
<cristian_c> e digita: gnome_terminal
<cristian_c> *gnome-terminal
<kanenas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552196/
<Andre> ciao a tutti, ho installato il driver catalyst per un hd radeon 6800 e quando si è riaccesso il pc mi è uscito una schermata dove ho selezionato di ripristinare le shcede video precendenti come faccio a installe il driver catalyst?
<ale_> cristian_c digito nella dash home?
<ale_> ok fatto
<cristian_c> ale_, una volta aperto il terminale, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<ale_> sudocristian_c fatto
<ale_> cristian_c è venuto fuori: Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xaedb706e     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      409599      203776    7  HPFS
<cristian_c> kanenas, in un terminale, figita: sudo updatedb && locate r5u87x
<cristian_c> ale_, non puoi usare pastebin?
<cristian_c> *digita
<kanenas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552216/
<cristian_c> Andre, prima di installare questo driver, funzionava tutto?
<ale_> cristian_c pastebin?
<cristian_c> kanenas, forse ho capito
<cristian_c> !poastebin | ale_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'poastebin'
<cristian_c> !pastebin | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> kanenas, se vuoi, ti spiego
<kanenas> magari
<cristian_c> kanenas, dall'output che hai mostrato, non hai installato i driver nel kernel, ma soltanto in quella cartella,
<kanenas> secondo te funziona
<cristian_c> kanenas, però c'è anche un altro file in fondo
<cristian_c>  /usr/sbin/r5u87x-loader
<cristian_c> kanenas, è questo il punto
<ale_> Cristian_c ho usato pastebin e messo il tuo nick
<cristian_c> kanenas, ti ha installato anche un eseguibile
<cristian_c> ale_, il mio nick non c'entra nulla
<cristian_c> ale_, devi digitare il comando nel terminale, copiare l'output su pastebin e scrivere qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> kanenas, che se ho capito bene, ti carica i driver nel kernel
<kanenas> come potrei risolvere   semmai
<cristian_c> kanenas, devi lanciare questo eseguibile
<cristian_c> questo loader
<kanenas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552232/
<ale_> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552231/
<cristian_c> kanenas, sembra abbia accettato il comando
<cristian_c> kanenas, riposta: lsusb && lsusb -t
<kanenas> ma sia con cheese
<kanenas> non funziona
<cristian_c> kanenas, ma perché l'hai digitato con sudo?
<kanenas> ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> ale_, non risulta tu abbia installato ubuntu
<ale_> cristian_c quindi? riprovo?
<cristian_c> ale_, ci sono solo partizioni di windows
<kanenas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552238/
<cristian_c> ale_, però non mi hai detto ocme ti è sembrata l'installazione
<cristian_c> ale_, non hai notato nulla di anomalo?
<ale_> no andava tutto bene
<ale_> per quel che ne capisco
<cristian_c> kanenas, forse è perché avevi usato sudo
<kanenas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552248/
<kanenas> probabile
<cristian_c> kanenas, però credo di sbagliarmi
<cristian_c> ale_, uhm
<cristian_c> ale_, allora ti consiglio di proare il partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> ale_, potrebbe anche esserci un problema che hai quattro partizioni primarie
<ale_> cristian_c e come si fa?
<cristian_c> ale_, suk wiki c'è tutto
<cristian_c> *sul
<ale_> wiki?
<cristian_c> !partizioni | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> ale_, aspe che guardo lo spazio sul tuo disco
<cristian_c> ale_, quanto spazio ti era rimasto sul disco?
<ale_> circa 150gb
<cristian_c> ale_, con il partizionamento manuale, se ci sono problemi, forse dovrebbe dirtelo
<lupo> salve un ottimo editor di video con ubuntu???
<cristian_c> ale_, quindi le 4 partizioni esistenti occupano solo la metà del disco?
<lupo> salve, un ottimo editor di video per ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | lupo
<ubot-it> lupo: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<lupo> no l'avevo scritta male
<lupo> ;)
<cristian_c> ale_, xp, vista o 7?
<ale_> cristian_c, si ricordo che su windows in C: c'erano 150gb liberi
<ale_> cristian_c win 7
<cristian_c> ale_, allora, ti linko direttametne
<cristian_c> *direttamente
<ale_> ok
<cristian_c> ale_, guarda qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> si da il caso, visto che ci sono tante figure
<roxxxxxxxx> salve ho installato il 12.10 e tutto ok, tranne che la ventola del laptop gira veloce anche se nn faccio niente... Saranno i driver?
<ale_> cristian_c esempio 1 2 o 3?
<cristian_c> ale_, la 3 riprende sempre la 1 e la 2
<cristian_c> dipende effettivamente se hai partizioni primarie o logiche
<cristian_c> se hai già quattro primarie, tericametne non potresti crearne una quinta
<cristian_c> nel caso si creano le partizioni logiche per ampliare le possibilità
<cristian_c> *teoricamente
<ale_> cristian_c questa cosa sembra complicata
<cristian_c> roxxxxxxxx, doppia scheda video?
<cristian_c> ale_, in realtà no
<cristian_c> ale_, mi aiuteresti molto facendo uno screenshot di gparted
<roxxxxxxxx> cristian_c hm ho solo una scheda video ..
<cristian_c> !image  ale_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'image  ale_'
<cristian_c> roxxxxxxxx, sicuro? Digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | roxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> roxxxxxxxx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !image  | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kanenas> cristian_c
<cristian_c> lupo, non mi ricordo cosa ti serve
<cristian_c> kanenas, dimmi
<lupo> un editor di video per ubuntu ;)
<cristian_c> lupo, ce ne sono molti
<roxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552288/
<cristian_c> lupo, alcuni proffessionali , altri più semplici
<cristian_c> *professionali
<lupo> appunto volevo un opinione
<kanenas> potrei risolvere
<lupo> professionale mi serve
<cristian_c> !chat | lupo, forse è meglio parlarne lì
<ubot-it> lupo, forse è meglio parlarne lì: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ale_> cristian_c come si fa lo screenshot qui?
<cristian_c> kanenas, potresti riavviare e lanciare l'eseguibile senza sudo
<cristian_c> per vedere se cambia qualcosa
<lupo> ok ma provo a googleggiare in giro di elogi inerenti a tali programmi ;)
<lupo> graz cmq
<kanenas> quale comando ne ho dati talmente tanti
<kanenas> /usr/sbin/r5u87x-loader
<roxxxxxxxx> cristian_c di solito in additionall hardware me li dava da installare i driver..
<ale_> cristian_c , http://imagebin.org/243486
<ale_> cristian_c, hai visto?
<kanenas> cristian_    http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552312/
<diabolika> hallo
<ale_> cristian_c c6 ?
<kanenas> cristian_c      posso ancora disturbarti
<Virunga> ale_: eri tu ad avere problemi di installazione?
<kanenas> eh eh eh
<ale_> virunga, si
<Virunga> ale_: ci sei riuscito?
<ale_> no
<ale_> virunga, http://imagebin.org/243486
<cristian_c> ale_, sì
<cristian_c> kanenas, sì
<ale_> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> ale_, sono tutte partizioni primarie
<ale_> e qunidi?
<cristian_c> ale_, più di 4 non ci possono stare nella tabella delle partizioni
<kanenas> cd r5u87x
<kanenas> sudo ./loader
<kanenas> adesso riavvio
<kanenas> vediamo cosa succede
<ale_> cristian_c e cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> ale_, aspè, hai soltanto un Mb libero
<cristian_c> *MB
<cristian_c> ale_ non hai spazio per installare ubuntu
<ale_> cristian_c e come posso fare? tutte quelle 4 partizioni servono?
<cristian_c> ale_ non hai spazio per installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> kanenas, ah, ok, vuole per forza il sudo
<cristian_c> ale_, non hai spazio sufficiente su disco
<cristian_c> un solo MB
<ale_> cristian_c non posso fare niente?
<cristian_c> ale_, sì che puoi
<ale_> vai dimmi
<cristian_c> ale_, prima di tutto ridurre una delle partizioni
<cristian_c> ale_, cioè volevi installare non avendo spazio su disco? :D
<cristian_c> e dove lo installavi? XD
<cristian_c> ale_, ovviamente devi ridurre una delle partizioni, ma fallo da windows
<ale_> cristian_c come lo riduco?
<cristian_c> ale_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<ale_> cristian_c aspetta spengo e torno su windows. me la rimetti dopo questa guida
<ale___> cristian_c sono su windows
<cristian_c> ale__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<carmine_> ciao
<carmine_> ragazzi ho installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> carmine_, lo sappiamo
<carmine_> ma all avvio ecco cosa mi dice il monitor
<carmine_> "Attention out of range H=35.1 V=43.7
<carmine_> e quindi non parte
<cristian_c> h = horizontal , v= vertical
<carmine_> mi aiutate?
<cristian_c> va aggiustata la risoluzione
<carmine_> cioè? a me esce solo questo non posso fare altre operazioni
<carmine_> neanche andare nel menu del monitor
<ale___> cristian_c quale partizione ridimensiono?
<cristian_c> carmine_, ma questa scritta comapre sull'osd?
<carmine_> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> *compare
<cristian_c> ale___, l'unica possibile per  te, la sda2
<cristian_c> cioè quella da 281 GB
<cristian_c> l'altra da 16 è il ripristino
<cristian_c> e le altre sono 100 e 200 MB
<carmine_> cristian mi aiuti
<cristian_c> carmine_, ho fatto una domanda
<ale___> cristian_c quella da 281 è C:
<cristian_c> ale___, appunto
<carmine_> quale?
<cristian_c> ale___, se vuoi installare ubuntu, gli devi fare un po' di spazio
<cristian_c> ale___, oppure ti compri un disco supplementare
<cristian_c> 16:25:43 <cristian_c> carmine_, ma questa scritta comapre sull'osd?
<carmine_> osd? mi compare al centro del monitor
<carmine_> tutto il resto è nero
<ale___> cristian_c in attesa della determinazione spazio di riduzione
<cristian_c> carmine_, quindi non è una scritta del pc
<carmine_> no perchè non carica il SO
<Giammo> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> carmine_ ,non carica proprio il bios
<carmine_> ?
<cristian_c> carmine_ , il bios lo carica?
<cristian_c> la schermata iniziale del pc
<carmine_> io anche XP su questo pc e ho diviso le partizioni
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<carmine_> vado nel bootloader e seleziono ubuntu
<carmine_> ma esce sta scritta
<carmine_> xp lo carica
<carmine_> infatti sto usando xp
<ale___> cristian_c spazio riduzione disponibile 70095 MB
<Giammo> ho un problemino, ho installato su una chiavetta 64gb ubuntu 12.10 usando l'applicazione che trovo nella zip del download. inserisco la chiavetta nel pc, apro il boot menu del bios e imposto l'avvio da usb ma o risulta che non c'è nessun OS nella chiavetta e quindi passa oltre, caricando win7, oppure mi dice "il file è danneggiato".
<carmine_> cosa faccio?
<ale___> cristian_c di quanto riduco?
<carmine_> cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> carmine_, ti bastano 70 GB
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> carmine_, fai una foto
<carmine_> ?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> così vedo tutti i messaggi sullo schermo
<carmine_> una foto della scritta?
<cristian_c> una foto del monitor
<carmine_> asp mo riavvio e la scatto
<carmine_> a dopo
<cristian_c> oppure il monitor si scollega dal pc?
<cristian_c> a me lo faceva
<cristian_c> ah, scusa, prima volevo scrivere a ale_
<cristian_c> ale_, ti bastano 70 GB?
<ale___> cristian_c 70gb per ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ale___, per te?
<skype_> Salve a tutti mi servirebbe un'aiuto, è un problema con skype ogni volta che faccio una chiamata dopo pochissimo mi crasha, poi se lo riapro nemmeno si sente più l'audio vi prego aiutatemi
<skype_> lo uso per lavoro e mi serve
<cristian_c> Giammo, collega la pendrive e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Giammo
<ubot-it> Giammo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale___> cristian_c bastano anke 50.
<cristian_c> skype_, come l'hai installato?
<skype_> scaricando il .deb dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> ale_, 70 andranno bene
<cristian_c> skype_, avevi mai installato skype sul sistema?
<carmine_> cristian
<carmine_> ho la foto
<cristian_c> skype_, dpkg -l | grep skype
<cristian_c> !pastebin | skype_
<ubot-it> skype_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skype_> cristian_c, sisi certo ma in questa versione di ubuntu non va
<cristian_c> !image | carmine_
<ubot-it> carmine_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skype_> cristian_c, ok
<ale___> Cristian_c dopo averlo ridotto posso installare subito ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ale___,  nella guida ti dice tutto
<cristian_c> leggila
<skype_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552472/
<zubatac> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> skype_, hai installato ppa nel sistema?
<cristian_c> zubatac, ciao
<carmine_> http://imagebin.org/243491
<carmine_> eccola
<skype_> cristian_c, no
<carmine_> cri
<cristian_c> carmine_, è una scritta del monitor quella, non del sistema
<carmine_> quindi
<carmine_> è un Acer CRT AC 713
<cristian_c> carmine_, quando prova a caricare ubuntu, si scollega dal pc perché non si trova con la risoluzione
<skype_> cristian_c, quindi cosa faccio ora
<carmine_> cosa faccio=?
<cristian_c> skype_, per sicurezza: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cristian_c> skype_, per sicurezza: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> carmine_, mi pare che sia risolvibile
<cristian_c> un attimo soltanto
<cristian_c> carmine_ ho trovato qualcosa
<skype_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1552485/
<cristian_c> skype_, irepository sono a posto
<cristian_c> *i repository
<cristian_c> skype_, prova a lanciare l'applicazione da terminale
<skype_> cristian_c,  quindi ?
<skype_> cristian_c,  provo
<carmine_> cri
<skype_> cristian_c,  niente...
<cristian_c> carmine_, fai una prova: entra in modalità di ripristino e digita: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<carmine_> cosa hai trovato
<enzotib> skype_, io installarei quello dei repo partner
<skype_> enzotib, ok provo grazie
<cristian_c> scusate, il server mi ha disconnesso ancora
<carmine_> riavvio il pc e poi
<cristian_c> quindi non ho letto quello che avete scritto
<cristian_c> carmine_, fai una prova: entra in modalità di ripristino e digita: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<carmine_> come entro in ripristino?
<skype_> enzotib, e come lo installo dai repo §?
<cristian_c> carmine_, dal grub
<cristian_c> il bootloader
<carmine_> infatti ha 2 boot ubuntu
<enzotib> skype_, software-properties-gtk
<carmine_> poi che faccio
<cristian_c> skype_, ma prima disinstalla lo skype che hai installato
<skype_> cristian_c,  posso solo cancellare la cartella .skype dalla home
<cristian_c> skype_, synaptic non funziona?
<skype_> cristian_c,  vedo prima no funzionava
<enzotib> ma synaptic non c'è più in ubuntu, ora solo software-center
<carmine_> ok mo vedo
<skype_> enzotib, me lo fa installare
<skype_> enzotib, synaptic
<cristian_c> enzotib, ma si può installare
<cristian_c> sempre dal software center
<enzotib> cristian_c, ok, ma è meglio non presupporre che sia già installato, ed è inutile se uno può usare altri strumenti
<skype_> enzotib, scusami ma ora come lo installo dai repo non ho ben capito
<enzotib> skype_, hai lanciato software-properties-gtk?
<skype_> si
<cristian_c> enzotib, anche questo è vero, ma synaptic è più comodo
<andrea> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> per certe cose è semplice
<enzotib> skype_, sulla seconda scheda seleziona i due repo partner
<skype_> enzotib, ok grazie
<Guest60901> come si installa il catalyst control?
<enzotib> skype_, poi rimuovi quello che hai, fai un update e reinstallalo, dovrebbe prendere quello dei repo
<cristian_c> Guest60901, perché devi fare ciò?
<Guest60901> schede grafiche commutabili
<skype_> enzotib, quindi uso sempre il .deb del sito
<cristian_c> Guest60901, ah, ok
<cristian_c> Guest60901, dovrebbe essere incluso con i driver proprietari amd
<cristian_c> Guest60901, ma forse lo trovi anche nei repo, controlla nel software center
<enzotib> skype_, no
<enzotib> skype_, quello lo disinstalli
<enzotib> skype_, poi installi da software center
<skype_> enzotib, ah okok scusami
<carmine_> cristian quando riavvio in modalità rippristino mi esce un menu
<cristian_c> carmine_ sì
<carmine_> dove vado
<Guest60901> non lo trovo
<cristian_c> carmine_ digli di aprire una shell di root
<carmine_> ?
<carmine_> cè un elenco
<cristian_c> carmine_ è una delle opzioni
<carmine_> grub root
<cristian_c> lol
<carmine_> quale prendo
<cristian_c> carmine_ è nell'elenco
<skype_> enzotib, ma il problema che non c'è
<carmine_> si ma quale
<carmine_> grub? root?
<Giammo> "impossibile trovare il fiule sudo
<enzotib> skype_, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> carmine_, root
<Giammo> non ho un pc linux
<carmine_> ok  a dopo
<enzotib> skype_, e comincia con sudo apt-get purge skype
<Guest60901> ho un tick sopra al pacchetto ma non funziona
<skype_> enzotib, ok poi
<cristian_c> Giammo, non riesci a caricare la live?
<enzotib> skype_, rimosso senza errori?
<skype_> enzotib, mi dice tutto 0 e 1 non aggiornati
<enzotib> skype_, poi sudo apt-get update
<skype_> enzotib, ok poi
<enzotib> skype_, fatto l'update?
<skype_> enzotib, quasi finito
<enzotib> skype_, poi farei, per sicurezza, un sudo apt-get clean
<skype_> enzotib, ok
<skype_> enzotib, ok
<enzotib> skype_, apt-cache policy skype
<enzotib> skype_, metti su pastebin
<skype_> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1552527/
<enzotib> skype_, ok, sudo apt-get install skype
<skype_> enzotib, ok installo e ti faccio sapere
<enzotib> ok
<carmine_> cristian no accade nulla
<carmine_> sempre la stessa scritta
<cristian_c> carmine_, posta: /var/log/Sorg.0.log
<cristian_c> carmine_, posta: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<carmine_> cosa?
<carmine_> cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> carmine_, dovresti postare quel file di log
<carmine_> ti devo postare questo file di log
<cristian_c> sì
<carmine_> vado di nuovo li
<carmine_> poi
<ale_> cristian_c c sei?
<cristian_c> carmine_, o in live che è più comodo
<cristian_c> ale_ sì
<ale_> Cristian_c , basta mi arrendo
<cristian_c> ale_, che succede?
<cristian_c> carmine_, se ci sono degli errori, escono su quel log
<carmine_> lo so vado di nuovo da root
<carmine_> il fatto e che devo riavviare sempre qua
<cristian_c> carmine_, perché usi lo stesso pc per chattare
<ale_> cristian_c ti posto la foto cosi ti faccio vedere cosa mi è uscito scritto durante l'installazione?
<cristian_c> XD
<carmine_> ok
<carmine_> vado di nuovo li
<cristian_c> ale_, hai ridotto la partizione di windows, ricavando 70 GB per ubuntu?
<cristian_c> carmine_, però poi come fai a copiare il log?
<ale_> cristian_c, si l'ho ridotta di 50gb e poi ho ritentato linstallazione
<cristian_c> ale_, eh, c'era anche il problema delle quattro partizoni primarie
<cristian_c> enzotib, cosa si fa quando ci sono già quattro partizioni primarie sul disco?
<enzotib> cristian_c, bisogna cancellarne una e farne una estesa
<enzotib> e poi all'interno di quella tutte le logiche che vuoi
<cristian_c> enzotib, e se lui non potesse cancellarle
<cristian_c> ?
<enzotib> cristian_c, ci sarà almeno la swap, quella si può ricreare facilmente
<cristian_c> enzotib, una di windows, una per il ripristino, una di boot e una fat del produttore del pc
<cristian_c> enzotib, lui deve installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> enzotib, ci sono tre ntfs e una swap
<cristian_c> enzotib, gli ho fatto ridurre la partizione di windows, che non aveva più spazio
<enzotib> cristian_c, la fat cosa contiene?
<cristian_c> strumenti di hp
<cristian_c> hp tools
<cristian_c> ora non ho l'imagebin che ha postato
<cristian_c> asp, nella cronologia del browser
<enzotib> cristian_c, forse non è necessaria, può copiarne il contenuto da qualche altra parte
<cristian_c> enzotib, http://imagebin.org/243486
<cristian_c> enzotib, prima della riduzione di sda2
<skype_> enzotib, ok grazie mille funziona tutto
<enzotib> skype_, bene
<costaf> buona sera devo fare delle domanda
<costaf> *e
<enzotib> cristian_c, ripeto, secondo me la fat32 può eliminarla, salvandosi eventualmente il contenuto da qualche altra parte, altrimenti non c'è modo
<enzotib> !chiedi | costaf
<ubot-it> costaf: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<costaf> voglio disinstallare completamente ubuntu 12.04 dal mio netbook per installarci windows 8
<enzotib> costaf, e a noi?
<Virunga> lol
<cristian_c> ale_ hai letto cos'ha scritto enzotib?
<cristian_c> enzotib, lol
<enzotib> ;)
<costaf> sapete come si faccia
<enzotib> costaf, metti il cd di windows e amne
<enzotib> amen*
<cristian_c> costaf, chiedi agl iwindowsiani
<ale____> cristian_c no non ho letto si era disconnesso
<cristian_c> hià
<cristian_c> *giò, è semplice
<cristian_c> **già
<cristian_c> ale_, ti riporto tutto in query
<ale____> cristian_c come faccio a inviarti la foto di quello che è uscito scritto durante l'installazione?
<costaf> non posso, sul sito ufficiale di microsoft c'è scritto che bisogna avere preinstallato una versione di windows
<costaf> che io non ho
<carmine_> niente da fare
<enzotib> costaf, se hai comprato una versione di solo aggiornamento, non sono problemi nostri,
<carmine_> niente log
<enzotib> !chat | costaf
<ubot-it> costaf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<carmine_> ma è possibile che io debba avere sto caspita di errore
<carmine_> Attention out of range monitor
<carmine_> mi sono stancato
<cristian_c> carmine_, dov'è il log?
<carmine_> non cè
<costaf> non ho detto questo. mi spiego meglio: è possibile installare windows 8 successivamente alla disinstallazione di ubuntu 12.04. p.s.: non ho comprato nessuna versione di windows. p.p.s.: se è possibile potete spiegarmi i procedimento? grazie
<carmine_> cd /var/log/ non cè log
<carmine_> cè Xorg.0.log mi da comandonon valido
<cristian_c> carmine_, allora c'è
<carmine_> cristian mi spieghi una cosa
<carmine_> si ma non lo esegue
<carmine_> se lo richiamo mi da non trovato
<cristian_c> carmine_, i log non si eseguono
<cristian_c> sono file di testo -,-'
<cristian_c> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<enzotib> costaf, dopo aver eliminato ubuntu col pc ci fai quel che vuoi
<carmine_> come devo estrapolarlo?
<carmine_> entrati li ho Xorg.0.log
<carmine_> poi
<costaf> ok grazie
<cristian_c> carmine_ sì
<carmine_> digito così : !log Xorg.0.log ?
<carmine_> cri
<remix_tj> carmine_: devi aprire il file?
<remix_tj> less Xorg.0.log
<remix_tj> e il file si apre
<remix_tj> e te lo mostra
<carmine_> ma perche il monitor mi da Attention out of range
<cristian_c> carmine_, per la risoluzione, l'ho scritto prima
<cristian_c> carmine_, ma il log dovrebbe dire tutto
<cristian_c> carmine_, l'importante è che posti il log, così lo leggo e vediamo il messaggio di errore del sistema
<cristian_c> lol
<leosacc> ciao
<carmine_> niente da fare
<carmine_> ragazzi mi spiegate una cosa
<carmine_> perchè con un monitor 16:9 da 14 ''
<cristian_c> carmine_, ma cosa hai fatto?
<cristian_c> può essere propio il montior
<cristian_c> *proprio
<carmine_> allora christian ti spiego una cosa
<carmine_> su un sony vaio serie S di ultima generaizone
<carmine_> monitor 14 a 16:9
<carmine_> pur installando le WAddition
<carmine_> le scritte si vedono larghe
<cristian_c> ok
<carmine_> con la versione 12.10
<carmine_> come mai?
<cristian_c> forse sono i driver vesa
<carmine_> i driver vesa
<cristian_c> e comunque è la risouzione che andrebbeaggiornata
<carmine_> ?
<carmine_> la risoluzione da windows?
<cristian_c> ma se non mi dao un log, come facciamo a sapere?
<cristian_c> *dai
<cristian_c> non puoi postare il log da qualche parte?
<carmine_> ma se col comando less
<carmine_> mi da tutte  tilde
<cristian_c> ma less te lo fa vedere a te
<carmine_> ma neanche
<cristian_c> copialo
<carmine_> solo tilde
<cristian_c> ho capito
<carmine_> che copio le tilde
<cristian_c> carmine_, io avevo suggerito di farlo da live, questo
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> il ripristino non si presta per copiare i log
<carmine_> i driver vesa vanno aggiornati sull altro pc?
<cristian_c> meglio la live
<cristian_c> i driver vesa sono driver generici
<cristian_c> servirebbe davvero questo log
<carmine_> per risolvere il problema li come devo fare?
<carmine_> io faccio girare ubuntu la da virtualbox
<cristian_c> virtualbox?
<carmine_> si
<cristian_c> e lo dici solo ora?
<carmine_> sul portatile sony
<cristian_c> -,-'
<carmine_> la scritta invece compare su questo monitor del cacchio
<cristian_c> ok
<carmine_> quello è un altro problema
<carmine_> risolviamo almeno quello
<carmine_> perchè io a tutt oggi no so come sia fatta la 12.10
<cristian_c> non puoi lanciare la live sul pc?
<carmine_> io sto ancora con la 10.04
<carmine_> no
<carmine_> la 10.04 dice che ad aprile scade
<cristian_c> carmine_, ma hai detto di averla installata
<carmine_> non si rinnova
<carmine_> si qua si ma non vedo nulla
<cristian_c> carmine_, potresti anche fare l'upgrade, ma dipende fino a dove
<carmine_> l'unica stabile è la  10.04
<carmine_> sul notebook
<cristian_c> carmine_, io mi chiedo, no puoi lanciare la live?
<cristian_c> *non
<carmine_> no purtroppo
<cristian_c> perché?
<carmine_> non ho il cd con la live
<cristian_c> e come l'hai installato sul pc?
<carmine_> asp
<carmine_> infatti
<cristian_c> in qualche modo l'avrai installato
<carmine_> mo lo lancio dal cd
<carmine_> 12.04 alternate
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> hai installato da alternate
<carmine_> si ma le ho provate tutte
<cristian_c> uhm
<carmine_> non cambia il succo
<cristian_c> ho capito
<cristian_c> quindi le live non ti partono
<cristian_c> carmine_, la cosa che mi viene da dirti è questa
<carmine_> no
<cristian_c> io a volte copio i log in una pendrive
<cristian_c> anche da ripristino
<cristian_c> però questo presuppone il montare la pendrive nel ripristino
<cristian_c> oppure puoi copiar eil log nella partizioone di windows
<carmine_> no guarda
<cristian_c> così puoi aprirlo da windows
<carmine_> ci hoperso anche troppo tempo
<cristian_c> ok
<carmine_> se la 12.10 non è suportata da un monitor sul sony di ultima generazione qualche problema cè
<cristian_c> carmine_, perché? Altre distro ti girano?
<carmine_> a quando una prossima versione?
<cristian_c> carmine_, ad aprile
<carmine_> la 10.04 per me è la migliore
<carmine_> e quella gira sul portatile
<cristian_c> carmine_, ma la 10.04 l'hai installata da alternate?
<cristian_c> o da live
<carmine_> con quella il monitor va bene
<carmine_> no normale
<carmine_> ma sto parlando del sony non di quest
<carmine_> la 10.04 si vede bene e la 12.10 da scritte larghe
<carmine_> cè qualcosa che non torna
<carmine_> cmq ti saluto
<cristian_c> ok
<carmine_> grazie di tutto
<cristian_c> prego
<icardi> salve
<icardi> ho un hard disk vuoto, stò installando ubuntu
<icardi> serve a qualcosa il partizionamento manuale oppure posso andare di automatico?
<cristian_c> icardi, mah, io sarei per il partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> ma è un'opionione personale
<cristian_c> *opinione
<icardi> grazie
<icardi> perchè è la prima volta che lo installo
<icardi> ma poi le partizioni tu le fai con gparted oppure con ubuntu direttamente?
<icardi> dicono che gparted fa danni
<cristian_c> icardi, chi lo dice?
<cristian_c> gli utenti fanno danni, non gparted
<icardi> non lo so mi avevan detto cosi
<icardi> cioe che i vari tools per partizionare
<icardi> non sono tanto buoni
<icardi> non so il motivo
<cristian_c> te l'avrà detto qualcuno disinformato :D
<enzotib> concordo
<cristian_c> icardi, comunque, il programma d'installazione ti permette di usare gparted
<cristian_c> per partizionare
<icardi> ah l'installazione usa proprio gparted?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> almeno per ubuntu e alcune derivate
<cristian_c> per kubuntu non so
<icardi> capito grazie
<enzotib> uhm, non credo che sia gparted, ma un modulo dell'installer basato su libparted, che è la stessa lib che usa gparted
<cristian_c> gli somiglia tanto
<cristian_c> enzotib, gli ho fatto cancellare la partizioone fat
<cristian_c> *partizione
<cristian_c> cio copiare su C:
<cristian_c> *cioè
<enzotib> ok
<icardi> ho 2gb di ram, la swap mi consigliate di metterla uguale?
<icardi> e se si da quanto?
<cristian_c> icardi, almeno uguale (per l'ibernazione9
<icardi> ok
<icardi> nella lista mount non c'è linux swap
<icardi> se lo inserisco manualmente lo riconosce uguale'
<icardi> ?
<cristian_c> icardi, in realtà c'è
<cristian_c> una cosa è il punto di mount, una il tipo di filesystem
<icardi> lo so
<icardi> e quale è allora tra le scelte?
<Armando01> Salve a tutti, non so se è corretto chiederlo qui (sono Nuovo) ... volevo sapere dove posso trovare nootbook con ubutunto oppure quale modello è consigliato ?
<cristian_c> enzotib, succed una cosa strana: l'utente ha due righe unallocated in gparted. È normale?
<cristian_c> Armando01, c'era qualcosa sul wiki
<cristian_c> ma non so quanto possa essere affidabile
<Armando01> cioè?
<cristian_c> Armando01, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/VenditoriUbuntu
<cristian_c> Armando01, comunque su amazon ne vendono di pc notebook con ubuntu preinstallato (acer, asus)
<cristian_c> forse è meglio la seconda scelta, perché più economica
<icardi> cristian quale punto di mount devo selezionare per lo swap?
<ale_> cristian_c, c 6?
<cristian_c> sì
<enzotib> cristian_c, può capitare
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> icardi, asp
<icardi> ok
<cristian_c> ale_, quella da 50 GB
<cristian_c> icardi, ho capito
<cristian_c> icardi, scegli swap come filesystem, il punto di mount non ce l'ha
<cristian_c> infatti è disattivato
<cristian_c> non ha alcun senso
<icardi> ok
<icardi> hai ragione, fesso io
<icardi> un'ultima domanda
<icardi> ma se poi voglio installare bsd
<cristian_c> ti fai un'altra partizone
<icardi> solo un'altra dove installarlo?
<cristian_c> ma ricorda che hai un limite di 4 partizioni primarie
<icardi> sì
<icardi> ma se lo installo mi servirà solamente un'altra partizione?
<cristian_c> quindi meglio che ti fai una partizion e estesa con tante partizioni logiche
<cristian_c> *partizione
<cristian_c> ho la connessione ballerina
<icardi> eheh
<icardi> ma la partizione estesa di cui mi parlavi
<icardi> cioè posso installare bsd su una partizione logica?
<cristian_c> esatto
<icardi> ubuntu no però
<cristian_c> come sotto-partizione di quella estesa
<cristian_c> anche ubuntu
<icardi> ah
<icardi> ok
<icardi> ma cmq quando andrò a installare bsd
<cristian_c> qualunque cosa in generale
<icardi> dovrò creare solo un'altra partizione sulla quale installarlo?
<icardi> oppure dovrò rifare un altro swap ecc
<aalesssio> ciao
<aalesssio> c'è qualcuno? ho bisogno di una dritta per installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> icardi, non so se sono necessarie altre swap
<cristian_c> non mi sono mai posto il problema
<icardi> ok dai per ora penso a installare ubuntu, poi vedo
<icardi> ti ringrazio molto per l'aiuto ;)
<cristian_c> icardi, magari dovresti domandare a chi ha installato più distro sul proprio disco
<icardi> sì lo farò
<aalesssio> salve gente... qualcuno mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | aalesssio
<ubot-it> aalesssio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<icardi> vi saluto buona serata a tutti
<aalesssio> ah ok.. scusate
<aalesssio> vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio notebook: toshiba c660... ho scaricato l'immagine di ubuntu ma voglio installarlo mettendola in una pendrive in modo che, inserita all'avvio di windows, si comporti come fosse un CD
<aalesssio> sono andato nella BIOS del pc e ho messo come priorità la locazione della pen drive
<aalesssio> il problema è che dovrei convertire la pendrive in modo da farsi leggere da windows all'avvio
<aalesssio> non so come si chiama in termini tecnici
<aalesssio> insomma... come faccio a fare partire l'installazione mettendo l'immagine in una pendrive?
<aalesssio> aspetto paziente... grazie
<cristian_c> aalesssio, ma ti va bene una modalità live o un'installazione persistente su usb?
<carmine_> ciao ragazzi
<cristian_c> chi non muore si rivede
<carmine_> we
<aalesssio> cioè che faccio partire l'ubuntu solo se collego la pen drive?
<cristian_c> XD
<carmine_> ma se scarico dal sito ubuntu
<cristian_c> aalesssio, sì, ma ci sono due possibilità
<carmine_> mi da l'iso
<cristian_c> carmine_, o anche da torrent
<carmine_> posso far partire la live?
<carmine_> posso far partire la live
<cristian_c> carmine_, ma avevi detto che non andava
<carmine_> da .iso
<cristian_c> va sempre masterizzato
<aalesssio> ci avevo pensato... ma nelle istruzioni c'è scritto che la pen drive deve essere almeno di 8 giga... e io ce l'ho di 4... poi ho l'HD esterno ma è con l'alimentatore e non lo voglio scomodare
<carmine_> sulla pen drive
<carmine_> va bene?
<cristian_c> aalesssio, se non hai spazio usa la live, ma ad ogni reboot perderai tutto
<cristian_c> o quasi
<cristian_c> carmine_, sì, certo, con unetbootin
<carmine_> masterizzo sulla pen drive
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | carmine_
<ubot-it> carmine_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<carmine_> seguo queste info
<aalesssio> la live che sarebbe?
<carmine_> ok
<carmine_> a dopo allora
<carmine_> ciao
<cristian_c> aalesssio, è una modalità al volo
<cristian_c> !grafica | aalesssio
<ubot-it> aalesssio: grafica is Sezione dedicata alla grafica: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica
<cristian_c> lol
<carmine_> una cosa
<cristian_c> !installazione | aalesssio
<ubot-it> aalesssio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<carmine_> non possofare boot da usb
<cristian_c> carmine_, perché?
<aalesssio> io il sistema operativo lo voglio allocare nell'HD interno del  pc ma per installarlo invece di usare il CD voglio usare la pen drive... capito?
<carmine_> la scheda madre è vecchiotta
<carmine_> asus kk8v mx
<cristian_c> aaaok, allora va bene che crei la live con unetbootin
<carmine_> serve il boot da usb?
<cristian_c> carmine_, c'è plop che risolve le cose
<cristian_c> plop boot manager
<carmine_> plop
<carmine_> ?
<cristian_c> anche su pc vecchi che on hanno il boot da usb
<cristian_c> sì
<carmine_> lo installo su windows
<cristian_c> c'è una guida aposita sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> cosa?
<carmine_> ?
<cristian_c> ah, ora tic linko
<cristian_c> !plop
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'plop'
<carmine_> plop
<carmine_> plop dove va messo
<cristian_c> carmine_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PlopBootManager
<cristian_c> risolve tutta una serie di situazioni
<carmine_> ok
<carmine_> ciao allora
<aalesssio> che c'entra la grafica?
<cristian_c> eh eh
<cristian_c> sbagliato
<cristian_c> !liveusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'liveusb'
<cristian_c> aalesssio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<aalesssio> ecco perfetto! questa pagina l'avevo letta ma sono fermo al passaggio: <Assicurarsi prima di procedere che sia possibile effettuare il boot da USB nelle impostazioni del Bios.>
<Bobbix> Salve... qualcuno sa indicarmi un comando equivalente ad XOPY del DOS ???
<Bobbix> L'obiettivo sarebbe copiare l'intero albero delle directory di una cartella con sue sottocartelle in un altro path (senza ovviamente copiare i milioni di file contenuti nell'origine).
<Bobbix> NON mi pare che il comando CP abbia qualcosa del genere mi pare... qualche suggerimento? GRAZIE.
<ErVito> man cp
<ErVito> Bobbix: cp -r?
<ErVito> prova
<Bobbix> ErVito: -r sta per recursive (ossia sottodirectory ma INCLUDENDO i file che invece non voglio copiare)
<ErVito> Bobbix: difatti non ho ben chiaro che te vo fa....
<aalesssio> ma il problema non lo risolve più nessuno?
<ErVito> Bobbix: vuoi solo l'albero delle dir senza alcun file all'interno??
<DD3my> aalesssio, che problema hai?
<Bobbix> voglio copiare la struttura di directory MA non i file contenuti.. solo le directory.
<Bobbix> Devo ricreare solola struttura di origine altrove.. ma vuota
<ErVito> Bobbix: capito, con uno scriptino sì fa, non credo esista un solo comando
<Bobbix> Peccato... con la XCOPY delvecchio buon DOS si faceva tranquillamente... qualche scriptino dici... ad esempio?
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<Bobbix> ErVito: vabbè dai.. ho trovato qualcosa ma è un po elaborato (e con controindicazioni)... credo proverò a passare per wine... :-) se ci riesco.
<HoldenC> XCOPY, lol
<pancio> ciao
<Akhilleus> ciao ho comprato degli altoparlanti ma il sitema non le fa suonare come faccio????
<Akhilleus> è 1 notebook hp
<pancio> ho un problema ...posso dire qui?
<enzotib> !chiedi | pancio
<ubot-it> pancio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<adorna> scusate raGA
<adorna> sto installando ubuntu
<adorna> le partizioni sono root home swap e quella dove installare ubuntu
<adorna> quella dove devo installare ubuntu che mount deve avere?
<adorna> e quanto dev'essere grande?
<cristian_c> ma non è la root?
<cristian_c> cioè la /
<adorna> stavo leggendo una guida ma non si capisce bene
<adorna> quindi sono 3 partizioni?
<adorna> ?
<cristian_c> adorna, una è la root (/), l'altra è la swap e l'ultima è la /home
<aa76> sono alla ricerca di u aiuto per installare ubuntu12.04lts su una nuova macchina con windows 8
<adorna> ok
<adorna> grazie
<cristian_c> aa76, hai il secure boot
<aa76> non sono molto pratico
<aa76> cosa sarebbe e dove dovrei guardare?
<cristian_c> aa76, microsoft ha fatto mettere un dispositivo per impedire di installare altri sistemi operativi
<cristian_c> sui pc
<aa76> lo avevo letto
<cristian_c> aa76, quindi dovresti cercare di disattivarlo da bios
<aa76> e me lo aveva detto qualcuno in chat qui
<cristian_c> !uefi | aa76
<ubot-it> aa76: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> aa76, paragrafo n fondo
<cristian_c> *in
<cristian_c> quello sul secure boot
<aa76> ci sto andando
<aa76> se ho dei problemi tii ritrovo?
<cristian_c> fatto  quello procedi per l'installazione su bios uefi
<aa76> grazie di tutto intanto
<cristian_c> non lo so
<aa76> sono entrato nel setup utility
<aa76> ho cambiato il Boot Mode in Legacy BIOS
<aa76> é sufficiente per installare ubuntu da una usb live?
<cristian_c> aa76, credo che sia una buona cosa
<cristian_c> aa76, forse sì
<cristian_c> aa76, come verifica, avvia una live e vedi se c'è l'mbr invece di gpt
<cristian_c> in gparted
<aa76> cristian_c non ti seguo
<aa76> ora riavvio il pc e metto la chiave usb
<cristian_c> comunque salva la modifica del bios
<aa76> certo
<aa76> provo e ti faccio sapere se ci sei ancora, grazie mille intanto
<aa76> finalmente pare che funzioni
<aa76> sei stato molto gentile
<aa76> partoc on l´installazione vero non é necessario fare "Prova UBUNTU" prima di installare?
<cristian_c> aa76, io lo proverei
<cristian_c> aa76, va sempre testato ubuntu, prima di installarlo
<cristian_c> sia mai che faccia qualche scherzo
<cristian_c> e in goni caso, puoi installare anche da live
<aa76> grazie delle dritte
<cristian_c> *ogni
<aa76> sto provando da live
<aa76> se va tutto bene questa sera saró un nuovo utente
<aa76> grazie mille
<aa76> ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<gigirock_> augh. una lubuntu (lde) 32 bit all'avvio avverte 'errore di un programma di sistema' ,,, chiede di inviare i dati e segnala un problema al file FE.py in usr/local/share.....
<gigirock_> sintomi: non c'e' + l'interaccia eth0
<Virunga> gigirock_, la prima cosa che mi viene in mente è guardare i logs
<Virunga> In /var/log/
<gigirock_> "Si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema" esattamente la dicitura e' questa
<gigirock_> Virunga, si ho guardato ma non ho trovato niente . ammetto che non so leggere fail.log
<Virunga> gigirock_, guarda anche kernel e system.log
<Virunga> Ci sarà la traccia di cosa è accaduto.
<gigirock_> sudo apt-get remove apport ha eliminato l'errore ..... ma il problema e' che non esiste + eth0
<gigirock_> io in kernel e system.log  non vedo niente....
<gigirock_> Virunga, dove si trova il log del servizio che invia gli errori ?
<Virunga> Non lo so.
<gigirock_> si sara' incastrato qualcosa nei pacchi... mi dice che ce ne sono molti da togliere con "autoremove"
<Virunga> sotto /var/log certamente
<gigirock_> bah... come si puo' dire undo... dei pkg ?
<Virunga> gigirock_, /var/log/dpkg.log per vedere cosa hai installato
<gigirock_> c'e' il log degli ultimi comandi apt ?
<Virunga> Vedo e prevedo...
<gigirock_> Virunga... c'e' il comando metti-a-posto-tutto ?
<gigirock_> il problema e' che non essendoci + la ethernet come faccio a sistemare i pacchi ?
<gigirock_> vabbe grz lo stesso adesso ci guardo
<Friedrich> ciao gente, chi mi può dare una mano?
<dod> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<neofita> buonasera
<neofita> avrei bisogno di una informazione
<neofita> volendo istallare xubunto tramite penna usb potete suggeririmi un programma per la conversione su penna del s.o.?
<diabolika> sera
<DoDIesis> buonasera...
<DoDIesis> una domanda...
<DoDIesis> ho installato la versione 12-04 LTS sul mio netbook, aggiornandola da 11.10, ma mi è sparita l'indicazione dell'ora sul pannello superiore...
<DoDIesis> non sono capace di ripristinarla... manca nel menù Sistema la voce Data e Ora
<DoDIesis> sarà un difetto di installazione?
<DoDIesis> grazie a chi potrà tentare di damri una mano
<DoDIesis> altrimenti sarò costretto a reinstallare 12.04 da zero
<DoDIesis> mi rendo conto che è tardi...
<DoDIesis> proverò a richiedere neiprossimi giorni
<DoDIesis> arrivederci... :-)
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-13
<Eddy91> Sono arrivato alla finestra "tipo di installazione"
<Eddy91> E ora scelgo la voce "altro"
<Eddy91> Quello che compare è una lista con nomi quali /dev/sda , /dev/sda1 ntfs
<Eddy91> Etc
<jester-> non altro
<jester-> sapzio libero
<Eddy91> No
<Eddy91> C'è anche questo inusabile
<Eddy91> Che sulla barretta colorata sopra ha lo stesso colore dello spazio libero
<jester-> allora non hai spazio libero contiguo ma separato e insufficente
<jester-> apri gparted fai un shot e postalo
<jester-> !iamge
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iamge'
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Eddy91> Scuse se sono una piaga ma come devo procedere per fare uno spot con gparted?
<jester-> devi uscire da instalalzione adanre sul desktop e aprire gparted
<jester-> pigi il tato stamp, fai una foto al desktop e la posti
<Eddy91> Quindi accedo a Windows
<jester-> ma non hai fatto il boot da cdrom?
<jester-> che stai facendo
<Eddy91> Allora ho scaricato l'immagine .iso dal sito e l'ho masterizzatore su DVD
<Eddy91> E ora sto seguendo il procedimento di installazione di ubuntu
<jester-> Eddy91: avendo fatto il boot da dvd?
<Eddy91> Esatto
<Eddy91> Riavviato il computer con DVD dentro
<jester-> Eddy91: sei in prova ubuntu o sei anato subito in installa
<Eddy91> Sono andata subito su installa
<Eddy91> Ora sono uscito dal processo di installazione
<Eddy91> E mi ha aperto la schermata di Ubuntu in live
<Eddy91> Quindi diciamo la prova
<jester-> clicca il logo in cima alla barra
<jester-> nella ricerca scrivi gprated
<Eddy91> Gparted partition editor?
<jester-> eh
<Eddy91> Fatto
<jester-> pigia il tasto stamp
<Eddy91> Fatto
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Eddy91> Sto procedendo
<Eddy91> Ho postato l'immagine sul primo link
<Eddy91> https://imagebin.org/286405
<jester-> incolla qui il link
<Eddy91> scusate ho avuto un problema
<jester-> Eddy91: il link non funza
<Eddy91> http://imagebin.org/286405
<jester-> Eddy91: cosi come sei messo non è possibile fare nulla
<Eddy91> neanche ora?
<jester-> no hai gia 4 partizioni primarie
<jester-> si dovrebbe segare sda2
<jester-> e fare una estesa
<jester-> Eddy91: o forse hai uefi spe
<jester-> Eddy91: vai su non allocato
<jester-> e fai nuova e crea
<Eddy91> sempre su Gparted?
<jester-> si
<jester-> dovresti leggere
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> vediamo se te la fa creare
<Eddy91> ho cliccato con il destro su unallocated e ho selezionata new
<jester-> Eddy91: ext4 jurnaled
<Eddy91> ma dice che non posso creare più di quattro partizioni
<jester-> allora non hai uefi
<jester-> apri un terminale
<Eddy91> dove lo trovo su ubuntu?
<jester-> come prima digiti term nella ricerca
<Eddy91> fatto
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l  a richiesa pass batti enter
<jester-> !paste | Eddy91 incolla qui
<ubot-it> Eddy91 incolla qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Eddy91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6741936/
<Eddy91> fatto
<jester-> non hai uefi
<jester-> devi sacrificare sda4 se vuoi mettere linux
<jester-> e forse anche sda3
<jester-> poi non hai piu il ripristino
<Eddy91> cavolo, quindi perdo tutto quello che avrei dentro giusto?
<jester-> si
<Eddy91> ho capito, forse è una domanda sciocca ma non posso vedere di spostare le mie cose di windows da sda4 esda3 da un'altra parte?
<Eddy91> o se può aiutare non è possibile ottenere questo uefi?
<jester-> sda3 e 4 sono la restore e la tools del pc
<jester-> vedi te
<jester-> su sda2 c'è winz
<jester-> Eddy91: se non installi riallarga la sda2
<jester-> da gprted
<Eddy91> ma se installo su sda3 e sda4 windows cmq continua a funzionare?
<Eddy91> o va tutto a quel paese?
<jester-> Eddy91: 3 e 4 vanno cancellate
<jester-> quindi avrai uno spazio non allocato unico
<jester-> e potrai usare installa ccanto
<Eddy91> ho capito! vedo di sistemare allora! grazie mille per la disponibilità e scusate il disturbo (anche visto l'ora)!
<ghiro1994> ciao a tutti sono nuovo di ubuntu
<ghiro1994> ho qualche problema con apache qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> giorno
<dr_mortimer> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao dr_mortimer
<cptDegrado> Ciao a tutti
<cptDegrado> Sono qui per portarvi un messaggio di pace e di amore
<cptDegrado> W la gnocca
<cptDegrado> Ciao
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> cosa significa questo? Il pacchetto dcp8025dlpr deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio
<pac> premettto che si tratta di driver stampante e che funziona correttamente
<akis24> reinstallare il pacchetto per la stampante suppongo pac
<pac> akis24: ma ho già fatto e ogni volta che tento di installare qualcosa mi restituisce quel messaggio
<akis24> pac:  e il pacchetto dove lo trovi devi scaricarlo credo
<pac> akis24: è scaricato tant'è che la stampante funziona correttamente
<akis24> pac:  hai stampante brothers credo giusto ?
<pac> akis24: si certo
<akis24> pac: evidentemente ci sara' qualche errore non saprei dirti altro
<pac> akis24: grazie ora provo a reinstallarlo da terminale
<akis24> di nulla
<pac>  niente anche così mi restituisce questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6743339/
<pac> ho provato con sudo dpkg -i dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb sudo dpkg -i http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6743359/
<pac> cercando su internet vedo che è un problema abbastanza comune ma non riesco a trova una soluzione
<akis24> pac: riproponi dopo il problema magari qualcuno ti puo' aiutare hai degli errori e si legge
<pac> akis24: infatti
<akis24> pac: credo si debba rimuovere il driver riavviare e poi reinstallare di nuovo
<pac> akis24: provo con remove
<pac> akis24: niente mi dice che deve essere reinstallato, riprovo più tardi a porre il problema.
<pac> buongiorno qualsiasi cosa tenti d'installare mi compare questo messaggio Il pacchetto dcp8025dlpr deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pac> leggendo sul forum apprendo che i deb rilasciati da brother difficilmente si disinstallano. La discussione è del 2008 nel frattempo la situazione vi risulta modificata?
<jester-> pac: se da deb basta rimuovere con dpkg o softcenter
<jester-> e se rimangono non danno nessu problema i brotehrs
<pac> jester-: credo di averle tentate tutte ma niente da fare riporta sempre la stessa frase Il pacchetto dcp8025dlpr deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio
<jester-> pac: sicuro che è installato
<jester-> pac: dpkg -l | grep brother
<pac> jester-: la stampante funziona correttamente
<pac> jester-: pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~$ dpkg -l | grep brother ii  brother-udev-rule-type1              1.0.0-1                                  all          Brother udev rule type 1
<jester-> pac: non è il driver vero e proproprio ma lo script che modifica udev
<pac> jester-: quindi cosa mi consigli?
<jester-> pac: dpkg -l | grep  dcp8025dlpr
<pac> jester-: iHR dcp8025dlpr                          1.1.2-1                                  i386         Brother lpr Printer Definitions
<jester-> pac: se la stampante funza perchè lo vuoi rimovere
<pac> jester-: ma non riesco ad installare più niente
<jester-> pac: cioè?
<pac> jester-: qualsiasi cosa tenti d'installare o rimuovere mi esce sempre quella frase
<jester-> dopo aver fatto?
<pac> jester-: dopo avere installato il driver della stampante
<jester-> quali
<jester-> se gia ci sono
<pac> jester-: quelli che ho trovato sul sito della brother
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> pac: e in precedenza ne avevi installati altri?
<jester-> visto che dcp8025dlpr  è installato
<pac> jester-: no
<jester-> pac: la regia mi ha incollato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6743359/
<jester-> pac: in pratica hai cercato di installare un pacchetto che gia c'era
<jester-> sudo dpkg -i dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<jester-> Preparativi per sostituire dcp8025dlpr v.1.1.2-1 (utilizzando dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb)...
<pac> jester-: quello dovrebbe essere per una precedente installazione ora ho installato kubuntu su un altro hard disk
<jester-> pac: di fatto lo hai installato forse dal center e hai tentato di installare lo stesso preciso preso da brother
<pac> jester-: ho installto in modo pulito da chiavetta e cominciato a mettere quello che serviva
<jester-> pac: è li da vedere, da solo non si installa
<pac> jester-: non capisco quindi cosa dovrei fare ora
<jester-> cominciare a dire cosa esattamente si è fatto o non si risolve
<jester-> pac: sudo dpkg -i --force-all dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<jester-> vediamo che fa
<pac> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6743673/
<jester-> pac: sudo touch /etc/init.d/lpd
<jester-> pac: sudo dpkg -i --force-all dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<pac> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6743684/
<jester-> pac: se non vai in Scaricati dove sta il deb mi pare normale
<jester-> pac: cd Scaricati
<jester-> pac: sudo dpkg -i --force-all dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6743695/
<jester-> pac: sudo chmpd 777 /etc/init.d/lpd
<jester-> pac: sudo dpkg -i --force-all dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<jester-> pac: sudo chmod 777 /etc/init.d/lpd
<pac> jester-: pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~/Scaricati$ sudo chmpd 777 /etc/init.d/lpd sudo: chmpd: comando non trovato
<jester-> chmod
<pac> jester-: operando mancante
<jester-> pac: sudo chmod 777 /etc/init.d/lpd
<jester-> sveglia
<pac> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6743708/
<jester-> pagherei per spare cosa ha combinato
<jester-> pac: sudo touch /var/spool/lpd/DCP8025D
<pac> jester-: impossibile fare touch di "/var/spool/lpd/DCP8025D": File o directory non esistente
<jester-> pac: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/dcp8025dlpr.postrm /var/lib/dpkg/info/dcp8025dlpr.postrm.bak
<pac> jester-: pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~/Scaricati$ sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/dcp8025dlpr.postrm /var/lib/dpkg/info/dcp8025dlpr.postrm.bak [sudo] password for pasquale:  pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~/Scaricati$
<jester-> pac: sudo dpkg -i --force-all dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<pac> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6743725/
<jester-> pac: sudo mkdir /var/spool/lpd/
<pac> jester-: pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~/Scaricati$ sudo mkdir /var/spool/lpd/ pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~/Scaricati$
<jester-> pac: sudo touch /var/spool/lpd/DCP8025D
<jester-> pac: sudo dpkg -i --force-all dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<pac> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6743750/
<jester-> pac: dovrebbe aver fatto
<pac> jester-: ad installare qualcosa e ti faccio sapere
<jester-> pac: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> pac: controlla se la printer stampa
<pac> jester-: si ed è più veloce di prima
<pac> jester-: e riesco anche ad installare
<jester-> bene
<pac> jester-: dovrebbe essere tutto a posto credo ora faccio le prove con la parte più delicata del sistema
<jester-> pac: delicata?
<pac> jester-: come temevo non funziona qjack
<pac> jester-: si la parte audio mi fa dannare
<pac> jester-: per quello dico delicata
<jester-> installa pavucontrol e usalo
<jester-> jak normale non va bene?
<pac> jester-: temo che questa parte sia proprio delicata si tratta di collegare qjack a qsynth e di suonare
<jester-> pac: qjack da repo?
<jester-> non lo vedo
<pac> jester-: qjackctl
<jester-> usa pavucontrol
<pac> jester-: io da muon lo installato
<pac> jester-: fatto ma non trovo come collegare le cose
<jester-> non sono pratico di suonare
<glpiana> pac, che  problema incontri con qjackctrl e qsynth?
<pac> jester-: e lo so sono sempre cose di nicchia
<pac> glpiana: il server qjack non può essere avviato mi dice
<glpiana> pac, contestualizza per cortesia
<pac> glpiana: se avvio qjack mi restituisce quella frase
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6743796/
<dnlgrz> salve a tutti!
<dnlgrz> c'è un uomo pio che può aiutarmi al volissimo?
<glpiana> pac, sei su kde?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | dnlgrz
<ubot-it> dnlgrz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pac> glpiana: vuol dire kubuntu?
<glpiana> pac, sì
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac, scrivi nel terminale: ps aux | grep jack
<glpiana> !paste | pac
<ubot-it> pac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dnlgrz> sapete come far funzionare correttamente tutti i tasti fn?
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6743821/
<glpiana> pac, ora scrivi: qjackctl
<pac> glpiana: fatto ma il problema è rimasto
<glpiana> pac, oltre ad avere installato qjackctl e qsynth hai fatto altro? perchè qui funzionano
<pac> glpiana: la stampante
<glpiana> pac, che c'entra con l'audio la stampante?
<pac> glpiana: non saprei ma è l'unica cosa che ho installato di proposito
<glpiana> pac, scrivi nel terminale: jackd -d alsa -d hw:1 -r 44100 -p 1024 -n 2
<pac> glpiana: e qualche applicazione
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6743858/
<glpiana> pac, in un altro terminale scrivi: qjackctl
<pac> glpiana: niente sempre lo stesso errore
<glpiana> pac, durante l'anstallazione di qjackctl, hai messo jackd in realtime?
<pac> glpiana: non credo anche perché non saprei come fare
<glpiana> pac, te lo chiede durante l'installazione e non puoi procedere se non rispondi
<pac> glpiana: allora lo avrò fatto. Devo provare a reinstallarlo?
<glpiana> pac, sudo dpkg-reconfigure jackd2
<pac> glpiana: dico si o no?
<glpiana> pac, digli "no"
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, prova ad avviare qjackctl
<pac> glpiana: da terminale?
<glpiana> pac, indifferente
<pac> glpiana: sempre uguale
<glpiana> pac, riavvia il pc e riprova
<pac> glpiana:  va bene
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6743883/
<pac_> glpiana: stesso problema
<ExPBoy> uhm pac_ ma hai riavviato?
<pac_> ExPBoy: si
<ExPBoy> ok
<glpiana> pac_, non so perchè non funzioni, spiacente
<pac_> glpiana: ti ringrazio al massimo reinstallo tutto!
<jester-> lol
<sa85> Ciao, avrei bisogno di aiuto ahimè... dopo aver spento e riacceso il computer mi è comparso questo messaggio di errore; error: ELF header smaller than expected. grub rescue>
<ExPBoy> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<sa85> premetto che sono completamente all'oscuro del funzionamento in caso di errori di questo tipo, in questo momento il mio computer è bloccato e non so davvero cosa fare.
<jester-> !uefi | sa85
<ubot-it> sa85: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> sa85: segui recupero del boot loader
<sa85> scusate la mia ignoranza ma per me questo è arabo. :(
<jester-> sa85: basta leggere la guida
<jester-> e seguire
<ExPBoy> non è in arabo la guida :)
<sa85> :) forse sono solo un pò spaventata! :)
<sa85> ok cmq. nella guida cerco recupero del boot loader?
<jester-> sa85: si ma prima guarda nel bios
<jester-> come indicato all'inizio
<sa85> come faccio a guardare nel bios?
<jester-> sa85: si pigia tasto Fx se portatile
<jester-> te lo dice alla prima schermata quale
<thedead> Ciao a tutti, ho la necessità di permettere ad un utente di fare bind solo su una certa porta facendo un reverse ssh tunnel. Google mi ha suggerito di usare SELinux, quindi ho impostato tutto, ma non riesco a far si che l'utente possa bindare la porta usando ssh (riesco a mettere solo uno o l'altro, in base alla label sulla porta). Avete qualche suggerimento?
<sa85> l'unica cosa che appare è grub rescue>
<jester-> se non riesci e vedere consulta il manuale del pc
<fabiomirko_> buongiorno
<domemanc65> salve sono nella chat giusta per chiedere aiuto?
<akis24> !aiuto | domemanc65
<ubot-it> domemanc65: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabiomirko_> ragazzi non ho capito perchè l audio certe volte va e altre no
<fabiomirko_> ora non mi parte
<fabiomirko_> ho ubu 12.04
<domemanc65> ok
<domemanc65> Permessi non sufficienti per eseguire questa azione
<domemanc65> quando cerco di installare programmi
<fabiomirko_> metti sudo prima
<fabiomirko_> vedi se va
<jester-> domemanc65: serve sudo
<fabiomirko_> we jester- , ciao mi aiuti con l audio?
<jester-> fabiomirko_: riavvia che si ripiglia
<domemanc65> quindi apro terminale metto sudo e poi dopo password provo a installare programma
<jester-> se va e no va non carica qualcosa la boot
<fabiomirko_> ma capita anche a te?
<jester-> fabiomirko_: mi capitava sulle 13.04
<fabiomirko_> non si può capire perchè non funziona?
<jester-> sicure è un bug
<fabiomirko_> della 12.04?
<domemanc65> non va
<jester-> domemanc65: cosa cerchi di fare
<fabiomirko_> jester-,  se scrivi alsamixer sul terminale non va
<fabiomirko_> jester-,  se scrivo alsamixer sul terminale non va
<domemanc65> metto sudo ma non va lo stesso se lo installo dal software center
<jester-> domemanc65: cosa cerchi di fare
<akis24> reinstallalo  fabiomirko_
<domemanc65> vado su ubuntu software center ma quando lo vado ad installare mi dice che non ho permessi sufficienti
<jester-> fabiomirko_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils
<jester-> domemanc65: madu. cosa cerchi di installate
<jester-> re
<fabiomirko_> jester-, reinstall: comando non trovato
<jester-> fabiomirko_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils
<jester-> le --
<fabiomirko_> ah tutto insieme?
<jester-> come ti ho scritto
<sa85> jjester
<akis24> domemanc65:  sudo è un comando da terminale da dare quando ti appare quel messaggio per avere i permessi di amministratore per eseguire determinati comandi
<fabiomirko_> grazie jester-
<sa85> jester: il mio computer dovrebbe entrare nel bios con f2 ma non risponde al comando
<domemanc65> truecrypt
<jester-> software center che centra con sudo. la chiee lui la pass utente
<jester-> domemanc65: lasaperd il cript
<sa85> jester: sono riuscita ad entrare nel bios
<jester-> non è ancora affidabile, perdii dati che è una meraviglia
<sa85> ora cosa dovrei fare?
<fabiomirko_> fatto jester-  ora che devo fare?
<jester-> !uefi | sa85
<ubot-it> sa85: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> vedi all'inizio
<fabiomirko_> impossibile caricare i controlli del mixer: Argomento non valido jester-
<jester-> fabiomirko_: alsamixer apre?
<fabiomirko_> no
<jester-> fabiomirko_: che hai combinato al sistema
<fabiomirko_> quello che m hai detto di fare
<jester-> fabiomirko_: andato di ppa a gogo eh
<fabiomirko_> nono
<fabiomirko_> quello che m hai detto di fare
<jester-> fabiomirko_: alsamixer non andava fina da prima
<jester-> riavvia
<fabiomirko_> ok
<domemanc65> ho capito dal software cerco di installare programma mi dice che non ho permessi sufficienti apro terminale scrivo sudo ma non va lo stesso
<jester-> domemanc65: il software center dopo aver fatto installa ti chiede la pass se non la dai logico che si incazza
<fabiomirko_> jester-,  non sento
<jester-> fabiomirko_: alsamixer nada?
<fabiomirko_> nada
<fabiomirko_> ah ora parte
<jester-> fabiomirko_: qualcosa ha fatto, alsa cono si sminchia da sola
<jester-> e se non si sa cosa è difficile capire
<fabiomirko_> master ssta a 0 ma non riesco ad alzare iil volume
<fabiomirko_> non mi fa alzare il volume
<syd_> ciao
<jester-> fabiomirko_: pare evidente che alsa è a buone donne
<fabiomirko_> ? e cioè?
<jester-> !riprisitino | fabiomirko_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'riprisitino'
<jester-> !ripristino | fabiomirko_
<ubot-it> fabiomirko_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<akis24> fabiomirko_:   master  sotto ha  mm ?
<fabiomirko_> no due zeri
<jester-> akis24: alsamixer si nega
<akis24> ok
<jester-> <fabiomirko_> jester-,  non sento
<jester-> <jester-> fabiomirko_: alsamixer nada?
<jester-> fabiomirko_: pigli per il culo?
<fabiomirko_> ?
<fabiomirko_> non mi parte l audio
<jester-> ha detto che alsamixer non si apriva
<fabiomirko_> ora si apre
<fabiomirko_> ma non mi fa alzare il volume
<jester-> mo dici che ha 00 quindi è aperto
<fabiomirko_> si ma non mi fa alzare il volume
<fabiomirko_> in questa sessione aveo scritto alzamixer
<fabiomirko_> con la z
<fabiomirko_> poi ho corretto con la s
<fabiomirko_> il master sta a 00 ma non mi fa alzare il volume con le freccie
<jester-> fabiomirko_: sotto c'è mm o 00
<fabiomirko_> aspè te la posto su imagebin
<jester-> vai soora e freccia su
<jester-> sopra
<fabiomirko_> ci vado
<jester-> pcm 00 ?
<fabiomirko_> ma non mi fa alzare
<fabiomirko_> pcm 100
<fabiomirko_> front mic 100
<fabiomirko_> gli altri tutti a 00
<jester-> fabiomirko_: vai in impostazioni audio
<fabiomirko_> ok
<jester-> uscita e seleziona il canale giusto
<fabiomirko_> c'è ouptoup dummy
<jester-> poi?
<jester-> solo dummy?
<fabiomirko_> si
<jester-> non ha caricato la scheda
<fabiomirko_> e che significa?
<jester-> lspci -v sul pastebin please
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabiomirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6744125/ jester-
<jester-> fabiomirko_: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<fabiomirko_> Riproduzione in corso WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Frequenza 48000 Hz, Mono
<jester-> Capabilities: <access denied>
<jester-> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<jester-> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<jester-> suona?
<fabiomirko_> no
<jester-> secondo me hai mutato da tastiera
<fabiomirko_> sarebbe?
<jester-> fabiomirko_: sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<jester-> sudo alsamixer vedi se ti fa alzare
<fabiomirko_> nada
<jester-> fabiomirko_: sudo dpkg --purge sox
<jester-> lspci dive in uso il drive caricato ma accesso negato
<Tay_> ciao a tutti, sono nuovo della chat
<Tay_> avrei bisogno di consigli per quanto riguarda creare un server dedicato usando ubuntu server
<ExPBoy> !server
<ubot-it> server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<fabiomirko_> jester-,  dpkg: attenzione: there's no installed package matching sox
<Tay_> sorry I spoke in italian thinking was just an italian chat
<ExPBoy> ?
<fabiomirko_> ma siamo italiani
<ExPBoy> eh
<Delfino1983_0u7> jester- non dormi mai
<Delfino1983_0u7> :D
<Tay_> ah ok, dalle risposte probabilmente mi sono espresso male io con la domanda
<ExPBoy> ma va la?
<Delfino1983_0u7> facciamo un sondaggio chi usa ubuntu alzi un piedi
<Delfino1983_0u7> :D
<ExPBoy> !chat | Delfino1983_0u7
<ubot-it> Delfino1983_0u7: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabiomirko_> jester-,  che devo fare?
<nemo20k> buon pomeriggio a tutti, avrei un problema da sottoporvi
<nemo20k> per alcune questioni legate a problemi hardware sono costretto ad usare ubuntu 10.04.. ho installato i driver wifi tramite ndiwsrapper. il punto è che ogni volta che avvio il pc devo riabilitare la scheda wifi tramite tasto destro su icona dell'applet
<nemo20k> come faccio a rendere automatico l'abilitazione del wifi ad ogni riavvio?
<Delfino1983> voi che distro linux avete scelto!?
<Trustythar> Kubuntu 13.10 perchè Delfino1983
<Trustythar> ?
<Delfino1983> io ho installato fedora ma nn mi piace e troppo carico
<Trustythar> Dipende dai gusti Delfino1983 cmq poi istallare ubuntu che come dire più intuitiva o una delle sue derivate
<Delfino1983> si ma e diventata una distro commerciale infatti ci hanno ficcato dentro pure amazon
<Trustythar> puoi dissativare tutte le lens di ricerca
<Delfino1983> si ma che palle nn ce lo installavano
<remix_tj> !chat | Delfino1983
<ubot-it> Delfino1983: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<remix_tj> nemo20k: sicuro che non funzioni con una versione più recente? la 10.04 è troppo vecchia, purtroppo
<Trustythar> Delfino1983: cmq non è la prima volta che sai che qui e solo la parte di supporto ma gia nei log succesivi ti era stato detto
<nemo20k> remix_tj: si ho provato distro più recenti anche diverse da debian e ubuntu, purtroppo i nuovi kernel non riconoscono bene la mia scheda video. per usare distribuzioni più recenti sono costretto ad usare driver vesa che mi fanno vedere tutto un po' sgranato
<nemo20k> perciò preferisco usare la 10.04.
<remix_tj> nemo20k: che scheda hai?
<nemo20k> remix_tj: una VIA K8M800
<nemo20k> con le nuove versioni i driver openchrome non funzionano e sono costretto ad usare i vesa
<nemo20k> sennò non riesco nemmeno a vedere il desktop
<nemo20k> con i vesa il desktop lo vedo ma è tutto molto sgranato
<cristian_c> nemo20k, di default hai i vesa?
<nemo20k> cristian_c: con le ubuntu più moderne per vedere qualcosa dovevo avviare le livecd con il parametro xforcevesa
<nemo20k> con questo parametro il sistema installava i driver vesa, poi ho anche provato a cambiare lo xorg.conf  mettendo openchrome ma niente. quando riavviavo mi dava lo stesso problema dei livecd avviati senza il parametro xforcevesa
<nemo20k> insomma ci avevo sbattuto un po' la testa, perciò ho ripiegato sulla 10.04 che almeno il desktop me lo fa vedere bene. il problema è che adesso quando riavvio il pc devo sempre riabilitare il wifi
<nemo20k> (tramite tasto destro sull'applet network manager)
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ma quale iso hai scaricato?
<nemo20k> cristian_c: ho provato diverse distro. di ubuntu avevo provato le classiche a 32 bit e anche una alternate
<cristian_c> nemo20k, puoi postare il nome dell'ultima .iso scaricata?
<nemo20k> scusa mi riferisco a lubuntu essendo un pc anziano
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> nemo20k, non ho capito, il live non parte?
<cristian_c> nemo20k, dove si ferma?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, la live se non inserisco il parametro xforcevesa si ferma al login
<nemo20k> o comunque al desktop
<cristian_c> nemo20k, capito
<cristian_c> nemo20k, quindi arrivi al desktop tranquillamente?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, cioè l'impressione che ho è che effettivamente ci arrivi ma non posso vederlo
<cristian_c> nemo20k, fin dove arrivi a vedere?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, mi si presenta una schermata con colori strani. arrivo a vedere lo splash, dopo lo splash niente
<nemo20k> (splash intendo la schermata di caricamento con la scritta l'ubuntu e i pallini sotto)
<cristian_c> nemo20k, puoi spuntare l'opzione nomodeset?
<cristian_c> nemo20k, sì, chiaro
<cristian_c> nemo20k, 13.10?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, si provai anche quella come opzione ma gli effetti rimanevano identici (si 13.10)
<nemo20k> christian_c (ma anche 12.04)
<cristian_c> nemo20k, qual'è l'ultima live che hai?
<cristian_c> nemo20k, puoi prendere la 13.10?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, dopo tante prove mi ero rassegnato ed avevo installato la 10.04 che funziona meglio almeno nel comparto video
<nemo20k> cristian_c, l'unico problema era questa noia del wifi
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ok, ma puoi prendere la live di una release ancora supportata?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, ora vedo se nei cd rw che ho usato ho ancora una live recente.
<cristian_c> altrimenti masterizzala, va bene anche un cd-r
<nemo20k> cristian_c, purtroppo devo riscaricarla i cd rw li ho piallati
<nemo20k> cristian_c, feci tantissime prove perciò poi mi rassegnai, ma se hai altri consigli ci potrei riprovare
<uffa> ciao a tutti
<uffa> come posso chiudere un'applicazione che non si chiude?
<uffa> ho lanciato un progetto in java con un ciclo for troppo grande e ora non riesco più a chiuderlo
<jester-> killall applicazionechenon si chiude
<cristian_c> nemo20k, masterizza il cd live
<uffa> ma non so come si chiama l'applicazione
<nemo20k> cristian_c si ora rimetto a scaricare una lubuntu 13.10
<nemo20k> ci vorrà un po' di tempo
<cristian_c> uffa, prova a killarlo dal task manager
<uffa> si esatto dal task manager si vedeva che stava occupando un bel po' di memoria
<uffa> grazie
<uffa> ciao
<nemo20k> cristian_c, entro una trentina di minuti dovrei essere pronto per riprovarci, sarai ancora online? comunque grazie per il supporto
<cristian_c> nemo20k, avere una live a portata di mano ti fa risparmiare sempre tempo, per tanti motivi
<cristian_c> nemo20k, se vuoi velocizzare ci sono anche i torrent
<nemo20k> cristian_c, sisi sto scaricando da torrent
<psyco97nate> buongiorno
<psyco97nate> c'è qualcuno?
<psyco97nate> ?
<maroloccio> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> maroloccio, è uscito :)
<psyco97nate> c'è qualcuno?
<psyco97nate> dovrei installare Ubuntu sulla mia pendrive, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | psyco97nate
<ubot-it> psyco97nate: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<psyco97nate> ok scusi
<psyco97nate> comunque, potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | psyco97nate
<ubot-it> psyco97nate: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<psyco97nate> devo installare Ubuntu sulla mia pendrive, da un macbook pro, come faccio?
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, io ti consiglio prima di provare in live
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, il macbook è powerpc o intel?
<psyco97nate> intel
<psyco97nate> processore intel i5
<nemo20k> cristian_c, rieccomi sto riavviando da livecd
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, ah, quindi un macbook nuovo?
<psyco97nate> metà 2012, faccia lei :)
<cristian_c> nemo20k, dimmi quando sei alla schermata di menù
<nemo20k> cristian_c ci sono
<cristian_c> nemo20k, seleziona l'opzione nomodeset
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, c'è la guida wiki per l'installazione su mac intel
<psyco97nate>  ok
<psyco97nate> grazie :)
<nemo20k> cristian_c ok selezionato, avvio così?
<cristian_c> nemo20k, c'è la spunta ora?
<nemo20k> cristian_c si ho messo la x accanto a nomodeset nelle altre opzioni
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, ok, prima di pensare all'installazione, crea una live usb o un live dvd
<cristian_c> nemo20k, perfetto. Cos'altro hai spuntato?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, niente solo nomodeset
<cristian_c> nemo20k, perfetto
<cristian_c> nemo20k, avvia la modalità live
<nemo20k> cristian_c, ok
<psyco97nate> si, ci ho provato, ma non funziona, provo ad eseguire di nuovo i passaggi seguendo però la guida wiki per mac :)
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, come l'hai creata?
<psyco97nate> sono andato su utility disco, ho selezionato la mia pendrive, sono andato sulla sezione ripristina,ho selezionato come sorgente la .iso scaricata dal sito, e ho copiato la mia chiavetta su destinazione
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, non mi sembra si faccia così la live usb
<psyco97nate> e mi sa che ha ragione lei, ma non sapevo come altro fare
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, sul wiki è spiegato
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | psyco97nate
<ubot-it> psyco97nate: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<psyco97nate> grazie infinite, provo adesso se ci sono problemi le riscrivo
<nemo20k> cristian_c, niente dopo una schermata di splash minimalista (rispetto a quella classica) mi restituisce uno schermo nero
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, questa era per creare la live, per quanto riguarda la guida su mac, dovrai seguire questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ok
<psyco97nate> ok
<nemo20k> cristian_c, durante lo splash mi dava un errore molto simile a questo https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-3WW2FaE_DneUM0YkZfWVZmVzQ/edit
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ho un'idea
<nemo20k> cristian_c, la schermata è ancora nera ma il sistema sembra idle
<cristian_c> nemo20k, capito
<cristian_c> nemo20k, è andato via lo splash?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, si adesso è completamente nero
<maxi74> scusate io vorrei passare a ubuntu 13.04 ho installato la versione 9.04 per provare ma ora non riesco a scaricare la versione aggiornata
<maxi74> il sito mi dice grazie per aver scaricato  ma non trovo nulla sulla scrivania .....
<remix_tj> maxi74: è una versione troppo vecchia la 9.04, ma devi reinstallare da zero la versione più recente
<maxi74> lo so!!!  ma non riesco a scaricare il file iso
<maxi74> oppure devo installare il 12.04 ???
<psyco97nate> volevo chiedere siccome a quanto pare la ho formattata al FAT64 come ripristinare una pendrive a FAT32
<cristian_c> nemo20k, allora se sei ancora lì, devi premere una combinazione di tasti, oppure credo basti ESC
<cristian_c> non ricordo il tasto
<cristian_c> forse DEL/CANC
<remix_tj> maxi74: comunque la 13.04 è già fuori supporto, installa la 12.04 o la 13.10
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, ah
<psyco97nate> da mac
<cristian_c> psyco97nate, però qui non è supporto a mac os
<maxi74> si ma da  dove la scarico se il sito non me la fa' scaricare?
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> !saucy
<ubot-it> Saucy Salamander: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ | Kubuntu 13.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<nemo20k> cristian_c, ho provato esc niente, sto provando anche alt f2 per un terminale ma niente lo stesso
<cristian_c> nemo20k, devo ricordarmi il tasto
<cristian_c> nemo20k, in pratica passi da splash a quiet splash
<cristian_c> nemo20k, se non visualizzare lo splash, vedresti righe e righe di codice che scorrono sullo schermo nero XD
<cristian_c> *visualizzassi
<cristian_c> nemo20k, mi è venuta un'altra idea
<nemo20k> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> nemo20k, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<nemo20k> cristian_c, si la conosco quella pagina del wiki, è da lì che mi venne l'idea di provare con xforcevesa
<nemo20k> cristian_c, provai anche i parametri noapic e nolapic, ma non funzionarono. l'unico era appunto xforcevesa con cui sono riuscito a vedere ed usare il desktop, solo che non si vede benissimo
<cristian_c> nemo20k, l'idea è un'altra
<cristian_c> nemo20k, Opzioni personalizzate
<nemo20k> cristian_c, ah, si entra in un terreno che non conosco
<cristian_c> nemo20k, Disabilitare la schermata di avvio: eliminare la stringa splash--. Questo può essere utile su alcune configurazioni in quanto tale stringa potrebbe generare dei conflitti e un notevole rallentamento dell'avvio del sistema .
<nemo20k> ok allora provo a togliere splash--
<cristian_c> nemo20k, dimmi quando sei lì
<cristian_c> :)
<nemo20k> cristian_c, eccomi, quindi rispunto nomodeset e tolgo "quiet splash--"
<nemo20k> cristian_c, (nel senso che nomodeset lo seleziono sempre)
<cristian_c> nemo20k, prova entrambi, selezionando nomodeset e non
<cristian_c> nemo20k, postami una schermata, anzi
<nemo20k> cristian_c, prova con nomodeset selezionato e "quiet splash--" alla fine del verbose boot mi restituisce la solita schermata nera
<cristian_c> nemo20k, posta la schermata
<nemo20k> cristian_c, quella dove scelgo i parametri?
<cristian_c> nemo20k, sì, con tutta la riga
<nemo20k> cristian_c, faccio una foto
<nemo20k> cristian_c, è venuta male ma si dovrebbe leggere https://www.dropbox.com/s/md1gh548bjn2vm4/2014-01-13%2017.33.51.jpg
<nemo20k> cristian_c, provo a filmare il processo di boot
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ora apro la foro
<cristian_c> *foto
<cristian_c> nemo20k, la penultima riga è apparsa dopo?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, dopo che clicco F6 mi appare la riga e da quella riga ho tolto quiet splash--
<cristian_c> nemo20k, no
<cristian_c> nemo20k, non hai letto bene, credo
<cristian_c> Disabilitare la schermata di avvio: eliminare la stringa splash--. Questo può essere utile su alcune configurazioni in quanto tale stringa potrebbe generare dei conflitti e un notevole rallentamento dell'avvio del sistema .
<nemo20k> cristian_c, mi sa che non capisco bene cosa intende l'istruzione
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ma è scritto
<cristian_c> nemo20k: -cristian_c, dopo che clicco F6 mi appare la riga e da quella riga ho tolto quiet splash--
<cristian_c> lì parla di eliminare splash--
<nemo20k> cristian_c, quindi provo a togliere soltanto splash-- lasciando quiet
<searching> Salve sulla mia nuova installata 13.10 dopo aver installato bumblebee, quando faccio partire glxgears con optirun gli fps restano fermi a 60 inoltre se apro nvidia-settings questo è il messaggio di errore http://pastebin.com/3Wzq6XvX
<nemo20k> cristian_c, niente anche questo doppio tentativo fallito
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ok
<cristian_c> nemo20k, spiegami bene, lo splash appare o no?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, togliendo quelle stringhe non appare
<cristian_c> searching, visto
<cristian_c> nemo20k, è buono
<nemo20k> cristian_c, se tolgo "quiet splash--" mi fa un boot verbose bello lungo (si con che senza nomodeset)
<cristian_c> nemo20k, questo volevo io
<cristian_c> :P
<nemo20k> cristian_c, togliendo "splash--" viene un verbose più corto
<cristian_c> nemo20k, quello corto
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ma senza impostare nomodeset
<searching> cristian_c, ok grazie
<nemo20k> cristian_c, ho provato in tutti i casi sia con che senza nomodeset, ma non succede nulla
<cristian_c> nemo20k, allora, fai come ti ho consigliato
<cristian_c> nemo20k, come specificato da wiki e senza toccare nomodeset
<nemo20k> cristian_c, anche senza toccare nomodeset arriviamo sempre nella schermata nera
<cristian_c> nemo20k, hai fatto come ho detto?
<cristian_c> nemo20k, quindi il verbose a un certo punto scompare?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, intendi togliendo  "splash--" senza toccare nomodeset fa un avvio verbose e poi alla fine entra nella solita schermata nera
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ok, riesci a scattare una foto prima che appaia la schermata nera?
<cristian_c> sempre con la configurazione che ho detto
<nemo20k> cristian_c, prov
<cristian_c> nemo20k, così vediamo il log
<nemo20k> cristian_c, ho fatto un po' di foto https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4zm9p3lntkt9s7d/9Ih7A-AKpb
<nemo20k> cristian_c,  l'ultima è IMG_0237.JPG
<cristian_c> sì, sto guardando
<cristian_c> però bravo, velocissimo
<cristian_c> a scattare in sequenza
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ok, non sono tanti i messaggi interessanti, ma solo due o tre
<cristian_c> nemo20k, sto cercando
<cristian_c> nemo20k, hai scritto anche su Chiedi?
<cristian_c> nemo20k, è un pc a 32 o 64 bit?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, 32 bit
<nemo20k> cristian_c, no su chiedi non ho scritto
<cristian_c> nemo20k, che pc è?
<cristian_c> nemo20k, le via stavano anche sui pc con processore a 64 bit
<nemo20k> cristian_c, è un acer 1360
<cristian_c> portatile?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> nemo20k, e ti sbagli allora
<cristian_c> VIA K8N800
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ho appena cercato
<nemo20k> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> ?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, via k8m800
<cristian_c> se cerco quel chipset, mi esce amd64
<cristian_c> m?
<cristian_c> se cerco acer 1360 esce VIA K8N800
<cristian_c> non con la m
<nemo20k> cristian_c, no perchè quando in passato avevo provato a installare sistemi operativi a 64 bit mi diceva che avevo sbagliato architettura
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> nemo20k, quale sistema vi è installato attualmente?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, adesso avevo un ubuntu 10.04 32 bit
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ok, prova a caricare quella
<cristian_c> nemo20k, c'è un comando che ti da le info sul processore
<cristian_c> e il set di istruzioni
<nemo20k> cristian_c, ok riavvio
<cristian_c> ok
<nemo20k> cristian_c,bene sono sul desktop della 10.04
<nemo20k> cristian_c ho fatto lspci | grep VGA
<cristian_c> nemo20k, digita: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cristian_c> nemo20k, posta su pastebin
<nemo20k> cristian_c, arrivo subito devo prendere confidenza con pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nemo20k> cristian_c, https://www.dropbox.com/s/sp1over6iikupbw/csvWczAT.txt
<nemo20k> cristian_c, si mi sono un po' incartato e alla fine ho messo il pastebin su txt condiviso via dropbox
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> nemo20k, digita: grep flags /proc/cpuinfo
<nemo20k> cristian_c, eccolo https://www.dropbox.com/s/t2qz62w5zsw9q8c/PejKvqDu.txt
<cristian_c> nemo20k, digita: lscpu | grep op-mode
<nemo20k> creistian_c non mi restituisce nessun output
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> nemo20k, digita: lscpu
<nemo20k> cristian_c https://www.dropbox.com/s/fpc49o5erwmfz74/stywrbh3.txt
<cristian_c> da dei risultati strani
<nemo20k> cristian_c, è un computeraccio
<cristian_c> ok
<nemo20k> cristian_c, secondo te cosa è meglio fare?
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ok, ho visto
<cristian_c> nemo20k, allora, dicevi di aver provato con la live della 12.04
<cristian_c> giusto?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, si avevo provato anche con quella
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ok, e cosa avevi provato?
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/installation-xubuntu-bleibt-stecken/
<nemo20k> cristian_c, avevo provato una mint debian edition, avevo provato anche partendo da una debian minimale, poi alcune distribuzioni basate su arch
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ok, ma ho fatto un'altra domanda
<cristian_c> cos'avevi provato sulla 12.04
<cristian_c> ?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, ah scusa non mi ricordo bene perchè è passato un mesetto comunque avevo provato più o meno le stesse cose della 13.10
<cristian_c> più o meno?
<cristian_c> XD
<nemo20k> cristian_c, modificavo i parametri di avvio e con xforcevesa arrivavo al desktop, senza mi faceva una schermata nera o psichedelica
<cristian_c> nemo20k, quindi con la 12.04 funzionava?
<nemo20k> faceva tale e quale alla 13.10, con i vesa riuscivo ad arrivare ad un desktop ma faceva abbastanza schifo era tutto un po' sgranato
<nemo20k> mentre senza xforcevesa uguale ad oggi
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ok, ma poi risolvi
<cristian_c> al momento non puoi neanche avviare una live, pensa tu
<nemo20k> cristian_c, si potrei. se inserisco xforcevesa davanti o dopo (ora non ricordo) a qiet splash-- me l'avvia
<cristian_c> nemo20k, e con l'alternate della 12.04?
<nemo20k> cristian_c un desktop raffazzonato lo ottengo, soltanto che è fastidioso, preferirei usare la 10.04
<cristian_c> tutto liscio?
<cristian_c> nemo20k, sto dicendo che se booti è già qualcosa da cui partire per migliorare
<nemo20k> cristian_c, penso che dovrei ricompilare qualcosa nel kernel per migliorarlo ma non saprei da dove cominciare
<cristian_c> nemo20k, sì, ma intanto la 12.04 è ancora supportata, mentre la 10.04 è morta e sepolta
<cristian_c> nemo20k, inoltre, la 12.04 di lubuntu non è lts
<nemo20k> (anche con la alternate il risultato finale dell'installazione è lo stesso dell'installazione da live con vesa in xorg.conf desktop raffazzonato, con openchrome niente desktop)
<cristian_c> nemo20k, un modo per aggirare il problema c'è
<nemo20k> per la 12.04 poteva essere interessante plume linux
<cristian_c> nemo20k, installa da minimale e poi installi lxde , quindi hai una lubuntu 12.04 con cinque anni di supporto
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, sarebbe una ubuntu 12.04 lts rifatta con mate
<cristian_c> nemo20k, non credo proprio, stiamo parlando di un'altra distro
<cristian_c> non è una derivata ufficiale
<cristian_c> nemo20k, però ripeto, la 12.04 è il punto da cui partire per migliorare
<cristian_c> senza pacioccare all'inizio, ovviamente
<nemo20k> cristian_c, sisi il problema è che non saprei come fare col driver video
<cristian_c> nemo20k, sì, capisco, ma leggevo sul wiki la sezione driver via
<cristian_c> !via
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Via
<nemo20k> cristian_c, con quella scheda via ho provato il mese scorso a cercare qualchosa su internet anche in inglese ma non ho trovato nulla
<cristian_c> nemo20k, certo, è meglio che scrivi sul forum per operazioni del genere
<cristian_c> nemo20k, io ho già trovato qualche cosa ad esempio
<nemo20k> cristian_c, avevo scritto ma nessuno ha risposto, è un problema di nicchia
<cristian_c> nemo20k, link?
<nemo20k> cristian_c http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=570279&p=4497883#p4497883
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ok, provo a darci un'occhiata a quel topic e rispondo direttamente lì
<cristian_c> nemo20k, ok?
<nemo20k> cristian_c, avevo scritto anche su un forum debian e niente risposte, ho scartabellato anche link in inglese ma non sono riuscito a risolvere. comunque grazie di tutto ti ho monopolizzato il pomeriggio
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ok
<master> buonasera
<dr_mortimer> ciao master
<master> ho cercato sul forum ma non ho trovato una soluzione possibile al mio problema
<dr_mortimer> di cosa si tratta?
<master> vorrei aprire in automatico un link web
<master> so utilizzare bene crontab
<master> mi servirebbe creare uno script che aprire un link con il browser o terminale
<master> e non so come fare
<cybernova> !chat | master
<ubot-it> master: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<master> xche non riguarda il supporto di ubuntu?
<master> non mi sembra di parlare di windows
<cybernova> no è un argomento generale
<master> o mac
<master> allora sono ignorante io
<cybernova> master, se magari non polemizzi ed entri chat ti dico come fare
<master> no no cyrbernova
<master> non polemizzo affatto non avevo capito
<nemo20k> cristian_c, grazie ancora di tutto buona serata
<cristian_c> ciao
<searching> Salve, c'è un modo di installare il kernel 3.10 su su ubuntu 13.10?
<enzotib> searching, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.10.26-saucy/
<searching> enzotib, devo installare sia image che headers?
<Manuz> Ce' qualcuno?
<enzotib> searching, headers non è essenziale, ma può essere utile per eventuali applicazioni che necessitano di compilare moduli, come per esempio virtualbox
<searching> ok lo installo comunque grazie
<enzotib> !nessuno | Manuz
<ubot-it> Manuz: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Manuz> Ragazzi volevo chiedervi se è possibile colorare l'orologio di ubuntu in alto a destra..
<Manuz> Con la 13.10 nn ci riesco
<principiante> Salve a tutti voi del forum ...a chi posso disturbare per delucidazioni riguardante l'installazione che "non va sul mio pc?" so che ne saranno capitati a migliaia e quindi sono un scocciatura pero vi prego di aiutarmi grazie
<Manuz> Le versioni precedenti lo faceva fare..
<enzotib> !chiedi | principiante
<ubot-it> principiante: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<principiante> bene e grazie ..praticamente sia da penna usb che da dvd installando la ditro 12.04.3LTS non va esce una schermata nera con un trattino in alto a sinistra che lampeggia all'infinito
<principiante> :(
<principiante> o provato pure altre distribuzioni ma niente
<enzotib> principiante, quanta RAM? che scheda grafica?
<principiante> ram 2gb scheda ati radeon x1200 series 1gb
<principiante> ho controllato pure il codice md5 ( una cosa del genere ) con il dovuto programma e corrispondono
<principiante> :\
<enzotib> principiante, provato con nomodeset?
<principiante> ho pensato pure a qualche configurazione del bios ..può essere?
<principiante> nomodeset
<principiante> no
<principiante> serve per creare la pen driver?
<enzotib> principiante, no, serve per impostare in modo "particolare" la scheda video
<enzotib> non so bene la differenza, ma a volte v
<enzotib> va
<principiante> capito
<principiante> ok allora ora devo andare dp faccio ricerca e metto in pratica
<principiante> grazie  mille spero di risolvere
<principiante> vi auguro una buona serata ....
<principiante> grazie
<enzotib> anche a te
<Chicco> hi
<Chicco> there are italian?
<Chicco> o meglio ci sta qualcuno?
<dr_mortimer> ciao Chicco
<Chicco> dr_mortimer: puoi aiutarmi tu su un problema di installazione ubuntu?
<dr_mortimer> tu intanto dicci di più "un problema di installazione" può voler dire tutto e niente
<Chicco> ho un vecchio notebook dell HP esattamente il Dv1000 che monta un processore centrino, durante l'avvio dell'installazione mi da un errore che dice di usare un kernel appropriato al mio pro
<Chicco> processore
<dr_mortimer> che iso stai cercando di installare 32 o 64bit?
<Chicco> 32bit su un centrino
<Chicco> credi debba provare la versione 64?
<dr_mortimer> stavo controllando in effetti la mia scarsa memoria mi suggerisce che potrebbe trattarsi di cpu con registro a 64bit
<Chicco> non immaginavo....cmq ci provo subito
<dr_mortimer> un istante che controllo meglio
<Manuz> Chicco comunque se scrivi l'errore si capisce meglio..
<pezzino> ubuntu mi da due errori o this kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu o this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu,but only detected an i686 cpu
<Chicco> ok
<dr_mortimer> Chicco: controllando meglio pare che la cpu del tuo portatile sia in effetti a 32bit quindi è strano che ti riporti quell'errore
<Chicco> Manuz: l'errore è all'avvio dell'installazione e precisamente: " This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<Chicco> dr_mortimer: ho riportato l'errore per esteso
<dr_mortimer> si stavo leggendo, pare che il problema sia il supporto a pae
<Chicco> esatto difatti su un forum consigliano un altra versione
<Chicco> la 12.04
<Chicco> ma di Xubuntu
<Chicco> tu che ne pensi?
<Peace-> pezzino: magari hai installato una 64 bit su un processore 32
<dr_mortimer> Chicco: stavo controllando questa pagina http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present che pare
<dr_mortimer> quello che non capisco è come possa darti questo messaggio avendo tu 2GB di ram
<krabador> pezzino, va a scaricare la versione di ubuntu a 32bit. E' molto probabile che ti serva una derivata piu' leggera, come xubuntu, o meglio, lubuntu
<krabador> pezzino, di che cpu/ram/scheda video parliamo?
<Chicco> infatti dr_mortimer
<dr_mortimer> comunque a quel link suggeriscono due o tre workaround
<dr_mortimer> si potrebbe approfondire
<Chicco> si sto leggendo infatti sto scaricando la Xubuntu 12.04 e ci provo.
<Chicco> dr_mortimer: vediamo se riesco a risolvere cosi ;D
<krabador> Chicco, scusami, puoi postare cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> !pastebin | Chicco
<ubot-it> Chicco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Chicco> krabador: sul notebook non è installato nessun S.O.
<pezzino> sono riuscito a fare partire l'istallazione con la versione 12.04
<dr_mortimer> la cpu dovrebbe essere questa intel pentium M 740
<dr_mortimer> se non ho cannato il modello di laptop postato da Chicco
<krabador> pezzino, di che cpu/ram/scheda video parliamo?
<Chicco> dr_mortimer:  HP Pavilion dv1000 Notebook
<krabador> il modello del notebook non è sufficiente, di uno stesso modello fanno parecchie varianti con differenti cpu
<krabador> ci vuole la sigla completa
<Peace-> vabbe krabador io esco che senno mi viene prurito
<master> cybernova ho provato ma non funziona
<krabador> Peace-, ciao
<Chicco> dv1143ea
<cybernova> master, lo script o il poweroff?
<master> lo script
<cybernova> !chat | master
<ubot-it> master: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cybernova> vieni di la
<dr_mortimer> Chicco: controllando meglio la cpu dovrebbe una pentium M 725
<dr_mortimer> comunque sempre di 32bit stiamo parlando
<Chicco> dr_mortimer:  infatti cmq provo con quelle versioni li
<krabador> Chicco, vai su lubuntu, con quelle specifiche
<Chicco> ok krabador
<Chicco> vi do notizie. grazie mille a tutti
<akis24> sera
<dr_mortimer> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao dr_mortimer
<pezzino> durante l'istallazione mi dice non è stata rivelata nessuna unità a disco
<andreatanzo> hola gente
<andreatanzo> ho una domanda su ubuntu
<akis24> pezzino: installazione di ubuntu su pc ?
<pezzino> si
<pezzino> su macchina virtuale
<akis24> !chiedi | andreatanzo
<andreatanzo> sì,tempo fa non era supportato dagli ultrabook  samsung e mi aveva sputtanato il pc. ora è sicuro da installare su samsung o rischio?
<ubot-it> andreatanzo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> pezzino, qui si fa assistenza su installazioni reali di ubuntu
<krabador> pezzino, per macchine virtuali rivolgiti altrove
<akis24> andreatanzo:  se segui la procedura corretta nessun problema comunque prima avvia la live e verifichi che funzioni bene
<andreatanzo> le live le avvio sempre dal dico che scarico? come?
<principiante> ri salve a tutti ..sono entrato all'incirca 30 minuti fa nel forum per chiedere supporto riguardo all'installazione di ubuntu ( il problema è questo: provando  sia con pennetta che con dvd non parte l'installazione esce solo la prima schermata installa e o prova ubuntu e poi qualsiasi opzione scelgo esce schermo nero con trattino lampeggiante in alto a sinistra , qui mi era stato consigliato di provare con "nomodeset"  ma ni
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<principiante> grazie in anticipo
<akis24> ultima versone la 13.10 andreatanzo  la versione a lungo supporto la 12.04 LTS
<akis24> principiante:  di che pc si tratta e che versione provi a installare ?
<principiante> pc desktop scheda video ati redeon x1200 series 1gb 2 gb di ram cpu amd athlon 64x2 dual core 2.10gh versione 12.04 lts
<principiante> scheda madre è una gigabyte
<principiante> non ricordo il modello però sè necessario smonto il pannello laterale e ti dico
<principiante> sto combattendo da giorni guardando guide video ma niente
<akis24> principiante: oltre nomodeset ci sono anche altre opzioni da provare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<akis24> principiante:  e comunque potresti provare con la 13.10 a meno che ti serva la versione 12.04 LTS
<principiante> in realtà sto provando tante distro ma niente
<akis24> principiante: e dai un sguardo anche qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4455331
<principiante> fatto ...cmq se può essere la scheda video la causa posso cambiarlo ..xche quella attuale è quella integrata ..magari aggiungo una allo slot video
<dr_mortimer> principiante: tanto per capire, quando provi l'installazione di ubuntu hai in funzione la scheda video dedicata o usi quella integrata?
<akis24> principiante: ti consiglio di rimuovere le opzioni quiet e splash dalla linea di boot di ubuntu cosi a schermo avrai qualche info sul problema
<principiante> ho solo quella integrata
<Dix78> Buonasera. sto cercando di installare Ubuntu sul pc di un amico ma dopo aver selezionato il boot da pennetta e avviato esce la scritta: "no deafult or ui configuration directive found"
<principiante> ok ora mi annoto dalla guida come disabilitarlo
<dr_mortimer> Dix78: qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/329704/syslinux-no-default-or-ui-configuration-directive-found trovi info sul problema che hai avuto e su come agire per tentare di correggerlo
<Dix78> dr_mortimer, ho già provato rinominando i file ma il risultato è lo stesso
<akis24> Dix78: come hai creato la live su usb con quale programma ?
<Dix78> akis24, unetbootin
<akis24> Dix78: usi winz per creare la usb ?
<Dix78> no akis24 uso ubuntu. lancio unetbootin da terminale (l'avrò usato una cinquantina di volte senza riscontrare problemi)
<dr_mortimer> che file sistem hai usato Dix78
<dr_mortimer> ?
<Dix78> dr_mortimer, la pennetta è in FAT32
<dr_mortimer> leggendo qua e la pare che alcuni abbiano usato FAT16 a questo punto dato che i normali workaround non funzionano un tentativo lo si potrebbe pur fare
<Dix78> dr_mortimer, grazie per il consiglio. ora provo
<Dix78> dr_mortimer, bingo! bastava formattare in FAT16 e modificare il nome dei file. Grazie 1000
<dr_mortimer> ottimo Dix78
<principiante> salve
<principiante> grazie al vostro aiuto sn riuscito a far partire ubuntu :))))))
<principiante> e vi ringrazio molto
<principiante> solo che ora mi è rimasto l'ultimo passaggio da fare
<principiante> chi mi aiuta?
<dr_mortimer> di cosa si tratta principiante ?
<principiante> praticamente all'avvio di ubuntu mi è stato detto di premere f6 e di provare le varie opzioni bene facendo acpi off ubuntu parte :))))
<principiante> solo che dopo l'installazione non va. mi esce la schermata del dual boot e quando vado su ubuntu nn parte
<principiante> rimane la scermata tipo retroilluminata
<dr_mortimer> è probabile che sia sufficiente modificare grub in modo che avvii ubuntu con l'opzione acpi=off
<principiante> bene e come faccio a fare questo passaggio ?? dove trovo una guida ??
<principiante> :D grazie
<dr_mortimer> principiante: ci sono diverse risorse online sull'argomento, con una semplice ricerca "grub2 acpi off" dovresti già trovare parecchi hint
<dr_mortimer> principiante: da un'occhiata qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1323023 ad esempio, anche se il thread è vecchiotto il metodo è funzionante
<principiante> ooook grazieeeee tante ......combattevo da giorni ..davvero tante grazie a tutti voi :)
<dr_mortimer> principiante: di niente ;)
<Hunk> C'è nessuno?
<dr_mortimer> ciao Hunk
<Hunk> Mi servirebbe una dritta ragazzi, per un acquisto di una pennina usb n300
<Hunk> Ciao comunque..
<URUS> Hunk: wifi ?
<dr_mortimer> mi spiace Hunk ma non saprei proprio cosa suggerirti nella fattispecie, il consiglio standard è sempre valido una ricerca online con parole chiave appropriate dovrebbe fugare già molti dubbi
<Hunk> Mi spiego, è una pennina: wi-fi  adapter n300
<URUS> Hunk: cerca una con il rtl 8187
<URUS> viene riconosciuto subito
<Hunk> sisi, la ricerca l'ho fatta, il fattore principale è che, per netbook come al solito non risulta mai niente.. Non saprei a chi chiedere se non a voi..
<URUS> Hunk: se è usb cosa centra il netbook
<Hunk> mh non saprei, il commerciante mi ha detto che la pennina, senza cd di installazione non parte sui sistemi Linux..
<URUS> Hunk: dipende cosa devi fare cmq con la scheda wifi
<URUS> Hunk: io ne ho tre
<URUS> non ho mai installato niente
<URUS> cavo il cappuccio attacco  e me collego
<URUS> Hunk: come ti ho detto , cmq, devi dire che tipo di lavoro devi fare
<URUS> ci sono tanti tipi di schede wifi, velocita
<URUS> portata
<Hunk> collegarmi in rete
<URUS> frequenza
<URUS> Hunk: distanza ?
<Hunk> direi 5 metri?
<URUS> Hunk: beh allora anche una scheda minuscola ti basta
<Hunk> contanto il muro mettiamo un metro
<URUS> Hunk: ti colleghi ad un router normale ?
<URUS> o un acces point particolare ?
<Hunk> è un modem normale si
<Hunk> in che senso particolare?
<URUS> Hunk: allora si una normale in 2.4ghz
<Hunk> cifratura wpa2 s'è questo che intendi
<URUS> altrimenti ci sono router e accespoint che lavorano in 5ghz
<URUS> Hunk: il prezzo varia dai 10 euro ai 30
<Hunk> il fatto è che non vorrei spendere di nuovo per una pennina che non fa il suo lavoro
<Hunk> si sui 28.99
<URUS> Hunk: il lavoro lo fanno tutte
<URUS> dipende che driver neccessita
<URUS> con il chipset 8187l e b non ho mai installato un driver
<URUS> anche per che non so nemmeno come se fa
<URUS> e hanno sempre funzionato cmq
<URUS> Hunk: se la usi per ambiente domestico ti posso consigliare una
<Hunk> quindi mi stai dicendo che un cd di installazione non serve?
<Hunk> si diciamo domestico, ripeto, abito nel mezzo
<dr_mortimer> scusa Hunk mi sono perso un pezzo, quando colleghi la pendrive al netbook lsusb mostra qualcosa almeno?
<Hunk> no con la vecchia, non mostrava proprio nulla
<Hunk> per questo avevo deciso di regalarla
<URUS> Hunk: http://www.ebay.it/itm/ADATTATORE-WIFI-WIRELESS-150Mbps-USB-ANTENNA-CHIAVETTA-/260854643547?pt=Wireless_Networking_WiFi&hash=item3cbc25fb5b
<URUS> anche una cosa cosi va bene se hai il router a poca distanza
<URUS> altrimenti ti consiglierei un'alfa r2800
<URUS> in piu puoi aumentare in guadagno cambiando antenna
<URUS> DIPENDE COSA DEVI FARE :)
<Hunk> si l'avevo già vista
<Hunk> http://www.sitecom.com/it/wi-fi-usb-adapter-n300/wla-2103/p/1615
<Hunk> spetta una era questa
<URUS> Hunk: non è che ci sono tanti dettagli sulla scheda
<hunk_> mi ha disconnesso
<hunk_> come mai?
<URUS> io ?hahahah
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-14
<Hunk> Grazie dell'aiuto, ciao  a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<kim01> buongiorno
<kim01> posso avere un help per piacere
<glpiana> !chiedi | kim01
<ubot-it> kim01: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kim01> ho un problema con l'audio mi esce output dummy
<kim01> non sento niente
<glpiana> kim01, in seguito a cosa hai riscontrato il problema?
<kim01> installando gnome 13,04
<glpiana> kim01, gnome 13.04 cosa sarebbe?
<kim01> scusa ubuntu 13.04
<glpiana> kim01, installazione nuova? pulita?
<kim01> si
<glpiana> kim01, anche la home è nuova?
<kim01> si
<glpiana> kim01, apri un terminale
<glpiana> kim01, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<kim01> ok
<glpiana> !paste | kim01
<ubot-it> kim01: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kim01> fatto
<glpiana> e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kim01> penso che e' un po complicato per me
<kim01> sono neofita
<glpiana> kim01, leggi bene le istruzioni di ubot-it, non c'è nulla di difficile
<bau> ciao a tutti, devo installare su un eeepc vecchio (4 anni almeno) una distribuzione linux. Ubuntu la scarterei subito, c'è qualcosa basato su ubuntu (non xubuntu) che sia velocissima e molto intuitiva come desktop manager?
<OverMe> lubuntu
<pac> Buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pac> ho installato kde sopra ubuntu e non ho avuto nessun problema di programmi duplicati. In compenso non riesco in nessun modo a regolare gli schermi (risoluzione e schermi separati) avete dei suggerimenti?
<cristian_c> pac, con unity riesci?
<pac> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> pac, da terminale?
<pac> cristian_c: come si fa?
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> pac, in che senso non hai nessun modo di regolare gli schermi?
<cristian_c> che succede?
<pac> cristian_c: leggo che ci dovrebbe essere kcontrol ma non c'è
<jester-> pac: impostazioni sistema monitor
<pac> cristian_c: devo cambiare risoluzione ad un monitor e mettere in orizzontale un altro
<pac> jester-: non c'è proprio posso solo impostare lo screensaver
<cristian_c> pac, ma sai dove sono le impostazioni di kde?
<pac> cristian_c: impostazioni di sistema giusto e poi schermo e video
<jester-> pac scheda video?
<pac> jester-: sarò rincretinito ma non le vedo proprio
<jester-> pac come lo hai installato kde
<pac> jester-: kde full da ubuntu software
<cristian_c> pac, pannello "Dimensione e orientazione"
<pac> cristian_c: in impostazioni non c'è
<jester-> pac: si installa kubuntu-desktop o hai un kde sciancato
<pac> jester-: ho già fatto ma da problemi con il midi così invece non ho problemi audio ma ho problemi video
<jester-> va bè
<pac> jester-: o uno o l'altro dici
<jester-> hai kde incompleto
<pac> jester-: quindi non c'è soluzione?
<cristian_c> <jester-> pac: si installa kubuntu-desktop o hai un kde sciancato
<pac> cristian_c: comunque lo è visto che ho già provveduto e mi dà problemi midi
<jester-> pac: la soluzione è che invece di cercare di inculare la cagnetta si fa un lavoro canonico
<pac> jester-: avrei affrontato volentieri il problema midi dall'altra parte ma neppure li pare ci sia soluzione
<jester-> glpiana: dice che funza
<jester-> e usa kde e poi i pacchetti sono gli stessi
<pac> jester-: è in chat glpiana?
<jester-> ma cercando di inculare la cagnetta vengono le cose scrause
<ExPBoy> ma non è la stessa cosa di ieri?
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> pac, mi sbaglio? o stessa menata di ieri?
<jester-> ti ha dato la dritta ieri, a lui funza a te no, chissa come mai
<pac> ExPBoy: ieri era il midi oggi è il video però ho risolto il midi
<cristian_c> pac, invece di incaponirti spiega che problemi avevi
<pac> cristian_c: ieri il problema stava in qjack e non c'è stato modo di risolverlo nonostante l'aiuto e le ricerche fatte sul forum ed altro. Quindi ho provato ad installare kde su ubuntu e qui qjack funziona, ma ora i problemi sono video.
<jester-> pac: devo ripetere un'altra volta?
<pac> jester-: no no è chiaro
<jester-> pac: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jester-> altrimenti continua a tentare con la cagnetta senza successo
<pac> jester-: al termine riavvio?
<jester-> direi di si
<pac> jester-: grazie
<pac> jester-: ma avrò ubuntu con opzione kde o un altro kubuntu
<jester-> kde è uno solo
<pac> jester-: grazie
<jester-> pac: il sistema è sempre lo stesso comune a tutte le ubuntu
<jester-> cambia solo  vestito e accessori
<pac> jester-: ok grazie per l'aiuto riavvio
<geppo> buongiorno
<geppo> ho ubuntu 12.04 ed eseguendo gli aggiornamenti mi da un errore: scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito:
<geppo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6749881/
<geppo> mi potete dare un aiuto:   grazie
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> geppo, hai aggiunto un repository esterno
<geppo> posso eliminarlo ?
<cristian_c> geppo, sì, però apri un terminale
<geppo> ok
<geppo> e per questo ?   W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<geppo> dove lo elimino ?
<cristian_c> geppo, hai aperto?
<geppo> si
<cristian_c> geppo, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | geppo , posta il risultato su pastebin
<ubot-it> geppo , posta il risultato su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<geppo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6749915/
<geppo> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6749915/
<cristian_c> ho visto
<cristian_c> http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/experimental-lucid/main/binary-i386
<cristian_c> questo però non c'è
<cristian_c> geppo, perché hai provato a aggiungere un repository per lucid? :O
<cristian_c> +ad
<geppo> non lo so
<cristian_c> lol
<geppo> cosa è il binario  W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<geppo> buongiorno
<geppo> cristian_c,  scusa prima era saltata la corrente di casa
<geppo> prima aveo tolto la stringa  http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/experimental-lucid/main/binary-i386
<geppo> cristian_c, prima avevo tolto la stringa  http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/experimental-lucid/main/binary-i386
<cristian_c> geppo, non so se è sufficiente
<geppo> cristian_c,  ma non riesco a eliminare  la stringa W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<cristian_c> geppo, a parte che avevi il doppione dei repository partner
<cristian_c> geppo, e molti ppa aggiunti
<geppo> cristian_c, repository per lucid?  cosa serve
<cristian_c> geppo, ?
<cristian_c> geppo, tu lo hai aggiunto
<geppo> cristian_c, non so per quale utilizzo
<cristian_c> geppo, sei stato tu a farlo, se non sai perché fai le cose, è grave
<geppo> cristian_c, mi dai una mano per fare una bella pulizia
<vinc> salve a tutti. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> geppo, intanto rimuovi il doppio partner, cioè solo uno dei due
<cristian_c> geppo, secondo, usa ppa-purge
<cristian_c> vinc, mi pare ti sia stato già detto di fare la tua domanda tempo fa
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | vinc
<ubot-it> vinc: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vinc> ieri ho aggiornato il software (ho lubintu)
<vinc> e ora mi trovo senza più java
<vinc> ho provato a installarlo con lubuntu software center e sembra che sia stato installato (runtime 7 e iced tea
<geppo> cristian_c, intanto rimuovi il doppio partner, cioè solo uno dei due   uso la stringa sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vinc> ma quando su un sito provo a far girare una applicazione, mi richiede java, coem se non fosse installato
<vinc> come devo fare?
<vinc> prima funzionava regolarmente, poi dopo l'aggiornamento mi sono fregato
<cristian_c> geppo, puoi farlo anche da Software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> vinc, controlla i plugin nel browser
<vinc> ho firefox
<vinc> come si fa?
<geppo> cristian_c,  che stringa devo togliere =
<cristian_c> vinc, poi, se hai problemi con i repository, controlla anche di non aver aggiunto repository esterni
<cristian_c> geppo, ti ho detto cosa fare riguardo i partner
<vinc> come controllo i plugin di firefox?
<cristian_c> vinc, con about:plugins
<cristian_c> *problemi con gli aggiornamenti
<vinc> non lo trovo in nessun menu
<vinc> about plugin
<cristian_c> vinc, nella barra degli indirizzi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> geppo, puoi farlo anche da Software e aggiornamenti
<vinc> java plug in 10.45.2 mi risulta aggiornato
<cristian_c> aggiornato?
<vinc> si. il browser mi dice che è aggiornato
<vinc> alla pagina plucgin check
<vinc> plugin check
<cristian_c> vinc, non so a cosa ti riferisci, io ti ho indicato come visualizzare i plugin nel browser
<vinc> li ho visualizzati
<cristian_c> ok
<vinc> e risulta (come plug in java) solo quello che ho scritto
<cristian_c> <vinc> ieri ho aggiornato il software (ho lubintu)
<cristian_c> <vinc> e ora mi trovo senza più java
<cristian_c> vinc, uno deve essere
<vinc> senti se io provo a andare su un sito che mi richiede java, quello mi dice che devo installarlo, (anche se in realtà a me pare di aver java installato)
<cristian_c> vinc, avevi detto che prima andava
<vinc> si. prima di ieri. poi ieri ho fatto un update del software con software updater e quindi pare che ho perso tutto
<vinc> come se ha reinstallato qualcosa cancellando java. poi ho reinstallato java tramite lubuntu software center ma continua a non funzionare
<cristian_c> vinc, con gli aggiornamenti di sistema non si perde tutto
<cristian_c> avrai pacioccato
<vinc> è evidente
<vinc> anche se non so come ho fatto...
<cristian_c> vinc, allora controlla cosa avevi fatto
<vinc> ho lasciato fare la procedura
<cristian_c> vinc, se non lo sai tu cosa hai fatto...
<cristian_c> vinc, ad occhio viene da pensare che hai toccato i repository
<vinc> non li ho toccati
<vinc> a meno che non lo ha fatto l'updater
<cristian_c> vinc, apri un terminale
<vinc> fatto
<cristian_c> vinc, il gestore aggiornamenti non paciocca i repository
<vinc> ok
<vinc> neanche io
<cristian_c> vinc, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<vinc> ok
<vinc> ho una schermata piena
<vinc> la posto su paste bin?
<cristian_c> vinc, ovviamente sì, altrimenti come facciamo a vedere?
<cristian_c> :P
<trustythar> Salve a tutti
<vinc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6750427/
<cristian_c> vinc, direi che hai pacioccato pesantemente i repo
<cristian_c> <vinc> non li ho toccati
<cristian_c> chissà perché non mi stupisco...
<cristian_c> vinc, mi sembra anche che non sia la prima volta che fai queste robe
<vinc> senti ti ringrazio
<trustythar> vinc: hai messo un ppa di webupd8team-
<trustythar> ?
<cristian_c> vinc, i pasticci son pasticci, quindi ti consiglio di ripristinare il sistema
<cristian_c> trustythar, gliene mancano altri
<trustythar> bene bene vinc
<cristian_c> oea devo uscire
<cristian_c> *ora
<vinc> trusty scusa puoi aiutarmi tu? io non ho pacioccato niente. ho solo lasciato lavorare l'updare center
<vinc> updater software
<vinc> trusty?
<trustythar> si vinc
<vinc> come devo sistemare java?
<trustythar> vinc:  che vers. di ubuntu stai utilizzando
<vinc> lubuntu
<vinc> 13.10
<vinc> poi con updater ho aggiornato ubuntu base
<vinc> e dopo quell'aggiornamento non mi funziona più java
<vinc> ho provato a rteinstallarlo ma pare che non funzioni lo stesso, anche se tramite lubuntu software center risulta installato
<trustythar> vinc:  che vers. di java hai install.
<trustythar> ?
<vinc> 7
<trustythar> openjdk o jdk7
<vinc> openjdk 7 runtime
<vinc> e ho anche icedtea web control
<vinc> (ho pensato che poteva servirmi)
<trustythar> ok prima cosa disinstal. con sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<trustythar> e poi prova se funge jdk7
<vinc> come lo trovo jdk? con lubuntu cente trovo solo openjdk
<LuiGiuZZoX> Ciau :D
<trustythar> vinc:  apri il terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<LuiGiuZZoX> ma come mai non scrive nessuno nella chat?
<vinc> sta purgando
<vinc> fatto
<trustythar> bene ora da terminale scrivi java -version
<trustythar> e fai un paste bin per vedere il risultato
<vinc> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.45-b08, mixed mode)
<vinc> solo un rigo
<vinc> scusa mi ero perso questo
<vinc> java version "1.7.0_45"
<vinc> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_45-b18)
<trustythar> ok funge
<vinc> ?
<trustythar> vinc:  avevi istallato sia openjdk che jdk7
<trustythar> ed per me entravano in conflitto
<trustythar> ora dai sudo apt-get update
<vinc> fatto
<trustythar> ti da errori ?
<vinc> no
<vinc> reading list packages... done
<trustythar> bene probl. risolto
<vinc> ok, devo spegnere e accendere o posso provare così?
<trustythar> ora dai sudo apt-get upgrade
<vinc> finito
<trustythar> riavvia anche se penso che è tutto ok
<nico___> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi puo spiegare come installare itunes su gnome?
<vinc> senti vorrei chiederti una altra cosa
<vinc> come si fa una copia di ripristino per poter riconfigurare il sistema secondo uno stato precedentemente "copiato"
<vinc> ?
<nico___> ho un iphone 4s e non riesco a sincronizzarlo
<trustythar> http://www.lffl.org/2011/12/itunes-u-disponibile-anche-per-linux-e.htmlnico___:
<nico___> trustythar: mi da pagina non trovata
<trustythar> vinc: http://passionexubuntu.altervista.org/index.php/articoli-pubblicati/763-rilasciato-systemback-0-7-5-gtk-ubuntu-derivate.html
<trustythar> io utilizzo questo programma
<vinc> senti trusthy, non ho ancora riavviato, ma ho provato e non funge. allora ho provato a vedere tramite lubuntu software center, ma mi risultano installati solo
<vinc> icedtea java plugin, icedtea web controller
<trustythar> devi riavviare vinc
<vinc> ok.
<vinc> intanto grazie.
<vinc> nel caso torno in chat.
<vinc> un supporto dovrebbe essere come il tuo o quello di nannes.
<vinc> a proposito sai dove è finito?
<trustythar> nico___:  usa banshee dovrebbe sincronizarlo
<nico___> trustythar: lo riconosce subito?
<trustythar> penso di si nico___
<trustythar> nico___: http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/come-sincronizzare-iphone-e-ipad-con-banshee-sotto-ubuntu/
<vinc> trusty
<vinc> non funge
<vinc> e non risulta neanche presente java nella lista degli installed
<vinc> in compenso ho installato sitem back e sembra buono
<dudo> ciao a tutti
<nico___> trustythar: ho fatto tutto, ho installato banshee e ho seguito la guida del link che mi hai dato, cmq non ci riesco perche sullo schermo dell iphone mi viene a ripetizione il messaggio di autorizzare il computer, io metto autorizza e il messaggio continua ad uscire
<nico___> trustythar: e alla fine non succede nulla
<dudo> ho un problema strano ho scaricato il tool per creare una versione bottabile di win7 (il tool ufficiale della microsoft) ed essendo un exe lo ho provato ad aprire con wine ma come lo apre  ubuntu mi dice c'è c'è stato un errore interno e mi chiede se voglio mandare il report, stesso problema con crossover. sapreste aiutarmi a risolvere il problema o indicarmi un tool alternativo? grazie in anticipo
<krabador> dudo, purtroppo quella roba è meglio gestirla da win
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti
<dudo> purtroppo non ho win >.<
<dr_mortimer> ciao saltabecca
<saltabecca> chi mi dice per favore come sistemare il gestore energia schermo di lubuntu?
<saltabecca> nonostante imposti la sospensione a "mai" si disattiva=
<dudo> system setting ->brightness & lock e da li sistemi
<dudo> mi spiace non poterti dire esattamente in italiano come si chiamiù
<dudo> risolto?
<nico___> ho provato a sincronizzare il mio Iphone 4s con banshee, solo che ogni volta mi viene un messaggio sulla schermata del telefono per autorizzare o no il computer, ogni volta scelgo autorizzo ma non succede nulla, non so come fare
<saltabecca> dudo ho lubuntu non ubuntu
<saltabecca> non tocco nulla ho provato 1 guida spero funzioni
<dudo> nico butta un occhio qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/305854/how-to-sync-iphone-4s-ipod-ios6-1-3-on-13-04
<nico___> dudo non funziona
<trustythar> scusate ero a pranzo
<trustythar> nico___:  lo sincronizza?
<nico___> salve a tutti, ho un problema con il mio iphone4, c'e rhytmbox che me lo riconosce, ma non appena autorizzo il pc dalla schermata del telefono sparisce
<nico___> trustythar: leggi il mess di prima
<trustythar> http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/ubuntu-risolvere-i-problemi-di-sincronizzazione-tra-iphone-4-e-rhythmbox/
<trustythar> ecco la soluzione nico___
<nico___> trustythar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6750993/
<trustythar> ma il cell e connesso ?
<nico___> trustythar: adesso si
<trustythar> disconnetilo e fai la procedura del sito
<nico___> trustythar: ma la procedura del sito non e specifica per ipod?
<nico___> trustythar: infatti mi da lo stesso risultato di prima nel terminal
<trustythar> nico___:  prova allora ad istallare vwine ed poi scarichi nitunes dal sito e lom istalli come se fossi su win
<ghigo> hi, I have some problem with the keyboard, someone can helps me?
<jester-> !english | ghigo
<ubot-it> ghigo: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<ghigo> oooops! Ho un problema con la tastiera, qualche esperto mi aiuta?
<jester-> !chiedi | ghigo
<ubot-it> ghigo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ghigo> dopo aver installato la lingua thai, non riesco a selezionare - dall'apposito menu' nelle impostazioni -> tastiera -> typing - i tasti per passare da una lingua all'altra: seguendo le istruzioni, quando clicco sull'apposita voce prima mi dice "new accelerator" e poi, quando cerco di selezionare i tasti, mi dice "disabled"
<jester-> ghigo: forse sono in uso
<ghigo> jester: prima di cliccarci sopra c'è già la scritta "disabled"
<Dix78> buonasera ho un problema con flah! Ho installato restricted area ma i video di youtube ancora non si vedono
<Dix78> flash*
<micky> gentilemente potrebbe qualcuno darmi una mano a riconfigurare una tastiera di un notebook asus
<jester-> Dix78: toglilo e installa flashplugin-installer, e no va che il procio è vecchio usa chromium che ce l'ha incorporato
<micky> salve jester!
<micky> nessuno può darmi una mano per favore?
<jester-> micky: riconfigurare in che senso
<Franco_> 'sera
<dr_mortimer> ciao Franco_
<Franco_> ehila' di che si chatta ?
<Franco_> se si chatta
<dr_mortimer> questo è un chat di supporto per ubuntu Franco_ si chatta se ce n'è bisogno ;)
<Franco_> ahh scusa e' in automatico
<Franco_> il supporto e' limitato solo ad ubuntu, suppongo, no?
<Franco_> no altri softwares?
<enzotib> !buntu | Franco_
<ubot-it> Franco_: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<enzotib> Franco_, per tutto il resto c'è !chat
<dudo> ciao a tutti
<dudo> ho un hdd con installato ubuntu criptato, solo che mi sono dimenticato la password, esiste qualche tool o simili per formattare il disco tramite usb?
<citrix> w.habbo.it
<Guest35272> ciao a tutti
<icmb> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-15
<qwertyytrewq> ciao
<qwertyytrewq> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Andrea> Ciao
<Guest57341> Se io installo ubuntu per sostituire il sistema operatico xp, perdo tutti i dati presenti?
<cybernova> Guest57341, certo che si
<Guest57341> E se non voglio perderli come faccio?
<Guest57341> Nel senso, sapete che ad aprile xp va in pensione....e io su un pc ho tutti dati sensibili e non vorrei perderli....
<cybernova> o effettui una copia di backup dei dati che ti interessa conservare per poi portarli su ubuntu una volta installato, oppure l'opzione migliore è quella di installare ubuntu affianco a windows xp
<Guest57341> E se lo installo affianco posso vedere i file presenti su xp, anche quando lui andrà in pensione?
<glpiana> Guest57341, sì
<cybernova> Guest57341, certo che si, che va in pensione non significa che non funzionerà più questo win xp
<cybernova> semplicemente che non ci saranno più aggiornamenti
<Guest57341> Quindi basta installaro al fianco e posso vedere tutti i file...ma come posso vederli?
<cybernova> Guest57341, dal file manager di ubuntu
<Guest57341> da lì posso vederli?
<cybernova> si
<Guest57341> Scusate ma sono al mio primo approccio con ubuntu!
<CappyT> Salve a tutti, stavo cercando un'alternativa a iRedMail, un sistema di mail prefatto e di facile deploy... qualcuno conosce un'alternativa free?
<cristian_c> CappyT, più o meno cosa ti occorre fare?
<luis-c> buongiorno
<luis-c> ragazzi ho un problema con il software dello scanner
<cristian_c> spiegati
<luis-c> ho installato un pacchetto per leggere la mia stampante multifunzione brother dcp-197c
<cristian_c> quale pacchetto e da dove l'hai scaricato
<luis-c> dal software center
<luis-c> brscan3
<luis-c> durnte l'installazione mi dice che è un pacchetto "bad quality"
<luis-c> ma ho fatto ignore and install
<luis-c> e lo ha installato lo stesso
<cristian_c> luis-c, release di ubuntu?
<luis-c> si chiama elementary luna ubuntu
<luis-c> se non mi sbaglio è la 12
<cristian_c> luis-c, non esiste una elementary luna ubuntu
<cristian_c> luis-c, avrai una ubuntu tarocca
<cristian_c> luis-c, qui non diamo supporto a distro derivate da ubuntu non ufficiali
<luis-c> :D puo darsi cosa devo scrivere sul terminale per sapere che versione è?
<cristian_c> luis-c, ma hai già detto che non hai ubuntu
<luis-c> ti assicuro che è ubuntu
<cristian_c> luis-c, ripeto, non esiste elemntary luna ubuntu
<cristian_c> luis-c, da dove l'hai scaricata?
<luis-c> dalle distro ufficiali
<cristian_c> ?
<Delfino1983> impossibile
<luis-c> vero!
<cristian_c> luis-c, non hai risposto alla domanda
<ExPBoy> uhm
<luis-c> dal sito internet
<ExPBoy> luis-c, e perchè proprio quel pacchetto?
<cristian_c> luis-c, quale sito internet?
<Delfino1983> ecco : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=567911
<Delfino1983> cristian_c vediti questo sito
<luis-c> ubuntu.it
<cristian_c> luis-c, eh, ma passa il link da cui l'hai scaricata
<cristian_c> Delfino1983, quello non è ubuntu
<luis-c> aspè
<cristian_c> Delfino1983, quello tra l'altro è un softwar per elementary os
<cristian_c> +e
<Delfino1983> cristian_c sisi ho sbagliato allora a fare la ricerca
<cristian_c> lol
<luis-c> XD
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<ExPBoy> eh
<luis-c> ragazzi ma se mi dite il comando nel terminale vi dico subito che versione è
<luis-c> non sono praticissimo
<cristian_c> luis-c, ma non dovevi postare il link?
<ExPBoy> e il link invece non lo dai?
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> eh
<luis-c> ok ti posto il link
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> entro sera magari
<cristian_c> ihih
<luis-c> http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/05/install-elementary-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts.html
<luis-c> ecco qua
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> non è roba ufficiale non c'è supporto
<cristian_c> luis-c, ah, quindi hai taroccato la distro?
<cristian_c> eh, ppa
<cristian_c> luis-c, ma quello è il download, eh
<luis-c> se
<luis-c> si quello è il download per scaricare elementary os
<cristian_c> luis-c, ma anche no
<cristian_c> si vede che non leggi
<luis-c> ahahaha scusami XD
<luis-c> hai ragione
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> ma va?
<luis-c> questo è il link ufficiale
<luis-c> http://elementaryos.org/
<cristian_c> luis-c, e quindi non è ubuntu
<ExPBoy> eh ma non è ufficiale per il supporto ubuntu
<cristian_c> appunto
<luis-c> mmm ma è ubuntu 12.4!
<ExPBoy> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> luis-c, chiedi nel canale della tua distro
<luis-c> mmmm..... ho visto
<luis-c> grazie ragazzi mo vedo li
<cristian_c> allora, fallo
<cristian_c> di niente
<cristian_c> :)
<luis-c> mmm...
<luis-c> non mi rispondono
<luis-c> XD
<romeopapa> salve, nuovo problema, vorrei trasformare in mp3 un cd audio con rythmbox, mi dice che manca software aggiuntivo Vorbis encoder, dicendogli istalla non succede niente...
<alfred> ciao, vorrei installare il programma sketchup di google su ubuntu 13.10 (unity). esiste un modo? grazie
<wadzi> sei sicuro che sia anche per linux?
<wadzi> a meno che non usi wine
<nannes> Sì, c'è chi lo usa con wine...
<Dix78> ragazzi ho un problema con flash/shockwave. Ho provato restricted area e flashplugin-installer ma sia su chromium che su firefox manca il plugin shockwave quindi i video non si vedono (su chromium ho guardato anche chrome//plugins e flash è attivo)
<nannes> !flash | Dix78
<ubot-it> Dix78: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Dix78> nannes, le ho provate tutte ma niente da fare. qui ci vuole un esorcista
<[St]> Sera
<[St]> c'e qualcuno per assistenza?
<krabador> [St], chiedi
<[St]> per stampare il contenuto del download della versione 13.10 su dvd autoistallante
<[St]> che dovrei fare?
<dano> 8
<krabador> [St], devi masterizzare quel file, iso, che hai scaricato, in un dvd-r/dvd-rw
<[St]> sin li' c'ero arrivato
<[St]> ma all'interno del zip vi e' una cartella intera iso
<[St]> solo quella e' ma mettere su dvd
<krabador> [St], ma da dove l'hai scaricato?
<krabador> [St], http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<[St]> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<krabador> [St], non è uno zip
<krabador> [St], è un file iso
<[St]> mhh..
<[St]> ergo?
<[St]> non devo far nulla se non metterlo su dvd
<[St]> ?
<krabador> [St], quel file che hai scaricato, devi masterizzarlo come indicato nella quida
<jester-> !iso | [St]
<ubot-it> [St]: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<nannes> Dix78: sei ancora vivo? descrivi un po' il problema ...
<nannes> viene almeno riconosciuto dai browser? o neppure quello?
<jester-> sa di cpu vecchia sensa sse2
<jester-> i pc d'epoca, povero linux
<Dix78> ragazzi ho un problema con flash/shockwave su ubuntu 12.04 con hardware vecchiotto. Ho provato restricted area e flashplugin-installer ma sia su chromium che su firefox manca il plugin shockwave quindi i video non si vedono (su chromium ho guardato anche chrome//plugins e flash è attivo)
<jester-> Dix78:cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<jester-> poi ci spieghi cos'è restricted area
<Dix78> jester-, ho dato quel comando
<jester-> Dix78: risposta?
<Dix78> jester-, nessuna
<jester-> Dix78: la tua cpu no ha supporto per il flash
<jester-> serve una versione vecchia a trovarla
<Dix78> jester-, ma se sul pc metto xp riesco a far funzionare flash? (il mio amico mi farà questa domanda di sicuro)
<jester-> Dix78: con xp non sa peer ubuntu pc antichi http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<jester-> di all'amico che sarebbe ora di pensionare il bisnonno
<Dix78> jester-, lo so ma è per una famiglia disagiata e con 3 figli... volevo evitare di fargli spendere soldi sinceramente
<jester-> Dix78: leggi http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<jester-> non so se da li è ancora scaricabile
<krabador> jester-, Dix78 , no, il link non va
<krabador> posto io link funzionante
<Dix78> infatti krabador ma sono arrivato ad una pagina con flash 10 .. sto provando a scaricarlo
<krabador> Dix78, segui la guida del link di jester- , ma con il file di cui sto per mandarti il link
<Dix78> ok krabador
<Eagle3> sera a tutti
<krabador> Dix78, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50758594/libflashplayer.so
<Dix78> ora provo krabador :)
<krabador> vai
<[St]> nella guida non dice come masterizzare da un xp, e' possibile farlo?
<krabador> [St], fai quanto spiegato nella sezione "Windows"
<[St]> ok :)
<krabador> [St], scusami se mi permetto, con che cpu/ram/scheda video vuoi provare ubuntu?
<Dix78> krabador, sei un grande :D funziona!!!!
<Dix78> ovviamente grazie anche a jester- e nannes :)
<krabador> Dix78, bene
<jester-> Dix78: http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html#main_Archived_Flash_Player_versions_for_developers
<[St]> con esattezza non le ricordo per ora c'e un windows 7
<[St]> con le generalita' della macchina riusiresti a ricavarne i dettagli?
<krabador> se vai su gestione periferiche vedi tutto
<[St]> problema durante la masterizzazione ::  Imput/Output error . format unit  : scsi sendcmd : no error.
<krabador> [St], dvd rovinato o masterizzatore rovinato....
<[St]> dvd e masterizzatore nuovi
<[St]> ...
<krabador> [St], puoi provare a rimasterizzare la iso, con nero burning rom, oppure se hai una pendrive usb disponibile, ed il pc accetta il boot da usb, puoi provare a fare la pendrive, come supporto di installazione
<krabador> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<krabador> [St], puoi fornire informazioni sulle specifiche tecniche del pc che stai usando?
<[St]> usando nero che parametri devo impostare? vanno bene quelli che consiglia lui o per l'iso di ubunto ne richiede altri?
<[St]> 2 Gb di ram
<[St]> scheda video nvidia
<asgardiano> ciao a tutti.
<[St]> errore mio ati9 radeon hd 3200 graphics
<[St]> e la cpu dove la trovo?
<krabador> [St], "apri iso" e assicurati che sia spuntata la voce "chiudi sessione"
<krabador> [St], menu start, tasto destro su computer, e clicchi proprietà
<[St]> dov'e la voce chiudi sessione
<krabador> [St], devi caricare nero burning rom, non nero startsmart
<[St]> fatto metodo di scrittura?
<krabador> DAO
<[St]> standard o 96?
<krabador> [St], 96
<krabador> ma l'opzione importante, è che non sia multisessione
<krabador> che chiuda la sessionde
<[St]> oook
<[St]> nulla
<krabador> nulla cosa?
<[St]> espelle il dvd 2 secondi dopo
<krabador> [St], sicuro sia masterizzabile?
<krabador> !pastebin | [St]
<ubot-it> [St]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> posta qui l'errore
<krabador> e magari anche che cpu hai
<[St]> non mi da un errore preciso o un codice d'errore
<[St]> dice solo impossibile completare l'operazione
<[St]> nei dettagli di scrittura dice interrotto dall'utente
<[St]> come controllo la cpu?
<krabador> [St], menu start, tasto destro su computer, e clicchi proprietà
<krabador> come ti è stato già scritto
<[St]> ok ma la voce cpu non c'e
<[St]> processore amd sempron SI-42 2.10
<[St]> Ram da 2 Gb
<[St]> sistema a 32 bit
<[St]> e sono finite la informazioni nessuna cpu
<jester-> bello vegiotto
<[St]> si?
<[St]> non lo supporta il linux
<[St]> ?
<jester-> supporta
<krabador> [St], si, ma è consigliabile una derivata
<krabador> come xubuntu o lubuntu
<jester-> xubuntu
<jester-> intermedio
<[St]> l'ubunto e' pesantuccio?
<[St]> *ubuntu
<jester-> è la piu leggera
<jester-> xubuntu intermedia
<[St]> differenze?
<jester-> leggerezza è proporzionale alla bruttezza
<krabador> [St], http://xubuntu.org/   http://lubuntu.net/
<[St]> a ma l'estetica non mi interessa l'importante e che sia sicuro
<krabador> va a vederle
<[St]> e che possa usarlo per liberamente
<krabador> e ti consiglierei di provarle prima, in live, se riesci a fare il supporto
<[St]> ma resta il problema che non posso scrivere il file .iso su dvd per intallarlo
<krabador> se non dvd, procurati una pendrive, e puoi fare poi tutte le prove che vuoi
<raffaele> chi mi puo aiutare ad istallare ubuntu?
<krabador> raffaele, qual'è il problema?
<raffaele> ho masterizzato il so ma quando riavvio il computer fa una prima schermata e poi rimane tutto nero
<krabador> raffaele, quale versione di ubuntu hai masterizzato, e in pc con quali caratteristiche?
<raffaele>  la 13.10 windows 7
<raffaele> athlon 64 3500
<jester-> raffaele: scheda video?
<krabador> raffaele, allora, alla prima schermata che fa il dvd, dove scegli la linqua, premi f6 e seleziona nomodeset
<raffaele> il fatto è che non ho la possibilità di scegliere nulla poichè qualsiasi tasto pigio, non prende il comando
<krabador> raffaele, tastiera usb?
<raffaele> nvidia 8600gt
<raffaele> no tastiera con ps2
<raffaele> ho anche una tastiera usb
<krabador> raffaele, scusami, riesci a selezionare la lingua?
<raffaele> no
<krabador> che schermata ti appare , all'inizio?
<Delfino1983> Salve,come faccio per fare la pulizia di ubuntu dai file inutili!?
<raffaele> dopo alcuni secondi tipo 10 sparisce la schermata violetta con una piccola tastiera e un omino e arriva la schermata nera
<krabador> raffaele, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installingprecise00.jpg     questa?
<krabador> li, premi una delle frecce direzionali
<krabador> Delfino1983, apri il terminale sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> Delfino1983, poi dipende da cosa intendi per "file inutili"
<raffaele> non prende nessun comando
<krabador> raffaele, ma quando premi una freccia, in quel punto, appaiono le opzioni?
<Delfino1983> tipo file lasciati dagli aggiornamenti e che ora non servono piu
<krabador> Delfino1983, sudo apt-get clean
<Delfino1983> grazie
<raffaele> no non appare nulla
<raffaele> http://ilpico.it/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/ubuntu-10-10-01.jpg
<raffaele> dopo questa il buio
<krabador> raffaele, se hai l'athlon64 va bene la 64bit
<raffaele> allora non so cosa fare
<krabador> raffaele, prova ad usare la tastiera usb, ma non prima di essere entrato nel bios della macchina, ed aver settato il supporto usb legacy
<raffaele> ok ci provo. ciao
<jhon> salve a tutti ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti con ubuntu 12.04
<jhon> W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)/dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. ap
<jhon> scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito
<jhon> qualcuno mi saprebbe dare un aiuto?
<jhon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6757678/
<dap__> salve
<dap__> avrei un problema c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<krabador> dap__, chiedi
<cybernova> !qualcuno | dap__
<ubot-it> dap__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dap__> ho un acer one e ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 però l'audio si sente a scatti sia su mp3 che su youtube o video
<krabador> dap__, mp3 ascoltato come?
<dap__> vlc
<akis24> sera
<dap__> sera
<krabador> dap__, ti conviene provare lubuntu, per un netbook
<dap__> ma dato che si basa sempre su ubuntu non avrò lo stesso problema?
<krabador> dap__, è drasticamente piu' leggera
<krabador> dap__, prova pure l'ultima versione
<dap__> ho già fatto partire il download però come dimensione non cambia tanto da ubuntu
<krabador> dap__, non è quanto occupa, il discorso
<krabador> è la leggerezza in esecuzione
<dap__> ok proverò questa versione al massimo se non risolvo il problema ritorno , grazie
<krabador> ok
<tuocuggino> !cgat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cgat'
<tuocuggino> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bLa[C]k> buonasera
<dr_mortimer> ciao bLa[C]k
<bLa[C]k> ciao dr_mortimer
<bLa[C]k> ho un problema con la mia stampante, non riesco ad installarla.
<dr_mortimer> di che stampante si tratta?
<bLa[C]k> dr_mortimer, ho una Epson Stylus SX230
<dr_mortimer> hai controllato su openprinting ?
<dr_mortimer> li ti dovresti fare un'idea del supporto
<bLa[C]k> dr_mortimer, no.
<bLa[C]k> se vado su stampanti e la aggiungo, il sistema la riconosce.
<jester-> bLa[C]k: è multi?
<bLa[C]k> esce la scritta "Ricerca driver" ma dopo qualche secondo si toglie
<bLa[C]k> jester-, si è una multifunzione
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti
<dr_mortimer> il tuo modello preciso non riesco a trovarlo ma la stampante dovrebbe essere correttamente funzionante su linux
<bLa[C]k> jester-, il mio modello non è supportato ?
<bLa[C]k> non cè nella lista.
<jester-> se non è in lista vedi sul sito epson se passano il driver linuz
<bLa[C]k> ora controllo.
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, apri un terminale
<bLa[C]k> ok
<cristian_c> sul sito di openprinting è scritto che funziona perfettamente
<bLa[C]k> jester-, sul sito epson ci sono 2 driver Printer e Scanner driver per linux
<jester-> bLa[C]k: servono entrambi
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, ho aperto il terminale.
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, appunto, scaricali e installali
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, puoi passare il link?
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, incollo qui ?
<bLa[C]k> o uso il pastebin ?
<cristian_c> l'indirizzo l'ho trovato
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6758805/
<cristian_c> Stylus SX230 Printer Driver	Linux latest	ESC/P Driver (full feature)	All language 02-07-2012	
<cristian_c> questo per la stampante
<cristian_c> il secondo no
<bLa[C]k> si ho preso il primo e il terzo link
<cristian_c> ok
<bLa[C]k> ho scaricato i .deb
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, nel terminale, digita: uname -a
<bLa[C]k> Linux desktop 3.11.0-15-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 9 18:17:04 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> epson-inkjet-printer-201108w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<bLa[C]k> si scaricato già.
<bLa[C]k> iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_amd64.deb
<bLa[C]k> questi 2 ho preso
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, digita: lsb_release -a
<bLa[C]k> No LSB modules are available.
<bLa[C]k> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<bLa[C]k> Description:	Ubuntu 13.10
<bLa[C]k> Release:	13.10
<bLa[C]k> Codename:	saucy
<bLa[C]k> chiedo scusa
<bLa[C]k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6758832/
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb e iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, quello che hai scaricato tu penso non vada bene
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, perchè ?
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, a occhio sembra una versione più vecchia
<cristian_c> magari è per la 12.04 o precedente
<bLa[C]k> non saprei..sono le uniche versioni sul sito.
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> <bLa[C]k> iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_amd64.deb
<bLa[C]k> e cosa dovrei fare ?
<cristian_c> installali, tanto sono deb
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, il più recente
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> bLa[C]k, iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb e iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb
<cristian_c> questo per la scanner
<cristian_c> per la stampante invece:
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> epson-inkjet-printer-201108w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione: iscan
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, quale hai installato per primo?
<bLa[C]k> iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, prima iscan-data
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, quello non te l'ho consigliato
<bLa[C]k> ok
<cristian_c> <bLa[C]k> iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> ti avevo indicato l'altro
<bLa[C]k> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:iscan-data
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, apri un terminale
<bLa[C]k> ok
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, digita: dpkg -l | grep iscan
<bLa[C]k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6758860/
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, rimuovi il primo pacco installato
<bLa[C]k> quale ?
<bLa[C]k> iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> quello che hai installato erroneamente
<bLa[C]k> questo ?
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, questo non l'hai installato
<cristian_c> iU  iscan                                     2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3                    amd64        simple, easy to use scanner utility for EPSON scanners
<bLa[C]k> come lo rimuovo ?
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, lo trovi in synaptic?
<bLa[C]k> un attimo
<bLa[C]k> non cè cristian_c
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, sudo apt-get install -f
<bLa[C]k> iscan-data cè però cristian_c
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, prima rimuovi il pacchetto
<bLa[C]k> iscan-data versione 1.26.0.1
<bLa[C]k> questo ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> iU  iscan                                     2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3                    amd64        simple, easy to use scanner utility for EPSON scanners
<bLa[C]k> niente da rimuovere con -f install
<bLa[C]k> questo pacchetto non lo trovo cristian_c
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, hai digitato il comando?
<bLa[C]k> se scrivo iscan mi da solo iscan-data
<bLa[C]k> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, su pastebin
<bLa[C]k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6758923/
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, postato
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bLa[C]k> fatto cristian_c
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, poi: sudo apt-get remove --purge  iscan iscan-data && sudo apt-get clean
<bLa[C]k> fatto
<bLa[C]k> rimosso 2 pacchetti
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, ora installa quelli giusti
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb
<bLa[C]k> questo ?
<cristian_c> sì
<bLa[C]k> e dopo ?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> bLa[C]k, iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb e iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb
<bLa[C]k> questi 2 ?
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, dopo : iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb
<bLa[C]k> ok
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, il secondo e poi il primo
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, perchè il primo ha il secondo come dipendenza
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb primo..dopo iscan_2.29.3-1
<bLa[C]k> ok
<cristian_c> ltdl7
<bLa[C]k> si si quello
<cristian_c> non quell'altro
<cristian_c> :P
<bLa[C]k> niente non và
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> posta l'output
<bLa[C]k> ho iniziato con iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb
<bLa[C]k> ma non funziona
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> posta l'output
<bLa[C]k> ti posto subito su pastebin
<cristian_c> ok
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6758955/
<cristian_c>  iscan-data dipende da xsltproc; comunque:
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, ma hai usato la riga di comando?
<bLa[C]k> lo installo da terminale
<cristian_c> perché non con gdebi?
<bLa[C]k> ora lo installo
<cristian_c> è molto utile, lo uso da una vita per installare i file .deb
<cristian_c> !info gdebi
<ubot-it> gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 25 kB, installed size 198 kB
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, sono passato da poco su linux
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, allora ti consiglio il wiki
<cristian_c> per un miglior proseguimento :)
<bLa[C]k> si ho letto già
<bLa[C]k> ma di questa multifunzione nemmeno l'ombra
<cristian_c> !deb
<ubot-it> deb is Per effettuare ricerche, anche complesse, sui pacchetti disponibili, e per scaricarli: http://packages.ubuntu.com - Per installare un .deb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallarePacchettiDebian
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, quando hai installato gdebi fai un fischio
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, installato
<bLa[C]k> ho installato anche iscan-data
<bLa[C]k> iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb
<bLa[C]k> sembra è andato a buon fine
<bLa[C]k> ora provo col secondo
<bLa[C]k> iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_amd64.deb
<bLa[C]k> giusto cristian_c  ?
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, no
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, stai continuando a fare lo stesso errore
<jester-> iscan puo anche non servire
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, non capisco perché hai scaricato il pacco sbagliato
<jester-> siusa simplescan o  xsane. che serve è il driver
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, quale devo scaricare scusami ?
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, ad essere precisi, li avevi scaricati tutti e due
<bLa[C]k> si
<bLa[C]k> iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb e iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> ma quello che hai citato tu dava problemi in installazione, infatti l'hai dovuto rimuovere
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, non so perché ti ostini  a considerare il secondo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> bLa[C]k, dopo : iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb
<bLa[C]k> iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb lo elimino ?
<cristian_c> perché?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> bLa[C]k, iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb e iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, non ti seguo sinceramente :D forse è l'ora
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, o forse non leggi
<bLa[C]k> no sto leggendo cristian_c
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, leggi quello che hai scritto tu e quello che ho scritto io
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, poi, magari non serve neanche il pacco, però non so
<bLa[C]k> <cristian_c> bLa[C]k, prima iscan-data
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, tu hai scaricato tre pacchi per  lo scanner invece di due
<bLa[C]k> no cristian_c io ho installato 2 pacchetti per lo scanner, uno per la stampante
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, qual'è il secondo che hai installato?
<bLa[C]k> iscan-data e iscan
<bLa[C]k> questi sono per lo scanner
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, quale iscan?
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, ne avevi scaricati due invece di uno
<bLa[C]k> iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_amd64.deb
<bLa[C]k> questo
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, cioè. hai installato questo, l'hai rimosso e poi l'hai reinstallato pur sapendo che era errato?
<bLa[C]k> no
<bLa[C]k> l'ho rimosso
<cristian_c> e poi?
<bLa[C]k> e ho installato iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb
<cristian_c> e poi?
<bLa[C]k> e poi mi so fermato.
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, ok, non considerare più quello errato
<cristian_c> considera quello giusto
<bLa[C]k> già eliminato :D
<cristian_c> ok, procedi con l'installazione dell'altro
<bLa[C]k> quello per la stampante ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> per lo scanner
<bLa[C]k> ma io per lo scanner 2 file ho preso
<bLa[C]k> quello eliminato
<bLa[C]k> e iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> bLa[C]k, iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb e iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb
<cristian_c> non leggi, nonostante ti sia stato segnalato più e più volte
<cristian_c> invece ti sei incaponito a installare la versione vecchia
<cristian_c> *scaricare e installare
<bLa[C]k> scusa hai ragione
<bLa[C]k> iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb installato
<cristian_c> l'hai installato adesso?
<bLa[C]k> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, apri simple scan o xsane
<cristian_c> e prova la scansione
<bLa[C]k> Acquisizione non riuscita
<bLa[C]k> Impossibile connettersi allo scanner
<cristian_c> con quale programma?
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, dpkg -l | grep iscan
<bLa[C]k> simple-scan
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, la stampante funge, invece?
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, la stampante nemmeno.
<bLa[C]k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6759073/
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, dpkg -l | grep epson
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, e anche: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, hai aggiunto la stampante alla finestra stampanti?
<bLa[C]k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6759083/
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, mi dice "ricerca driver"
<bLa[C]k> poi si toglie il riquadro
<cristian_c> rc  epson-inkjet-printer-201108w              1.0.0-1lsb3.2                            i386         Epson Stylus SX230/NX230 Series - Epson Inkjet Printer Driver
<cristian_c> non l'hai installato
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, è male installata
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, poi noto che hai pure scaricato il pacco sbagliato
<cristian_c> mentre invece ti avevo indicato:
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> epson-inkjet-printer-201108w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<bLa[C]k> ho sostituito il pacchetto sbagliato con quello giusto
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, sì, ma prima devi correggere i casini
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, intanto  , puoi provare una cosa
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, apri un terminale
<bLa[C]k> ok
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, e digita: sudo xsane
<bLa[C]k> ok fatto cristian_c
<cristian_c>         |__ Port 3: Dev 7, If 1, Class=Printer, Driver=usblp, 480M
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, riesci ad acquisire?
<bLa[C]k> si
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, e una è fatta (o quasi)
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, per scannerizzare anche senza sudo devi aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo scanner
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, ma come mai con simple-scan non andava ?
<cristian_c> non eri root
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, sei nel terminale?
<bLa[C]k> si infatti da root funziona
<bLa[C]k> si
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<bLa[C]k> fatto
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, dimmi quando ha finito
<bLa[C]k> fatto
<cristian_c> azz
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, installa il pacco giusto per la stampante ora
<cristian_c> non quello errato
<bLa[C]k> ok fatto
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, apri la finestra delle stampanti
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, se non c'è la tua, aggiungila
<bLa[C]k> cè nella lista stampanti
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, prova a stampare
<bLa[C]k> :D
<bLa[C]k> ok provo
<cristian_c> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 04b8:0881 Seiko Epson Corp. PX-404A [ME OFFICE 535]
<cristian_c> non sembra la sx230
<bLa[C]k> sto facendo una pagina di prova
<cristian_c> ah, è la 230
<bLa[C]k> cristian_c, funziona alla grande !
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, ok, ora apri Utenti e gruppi
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, anzi , prima un terminale
<bLa[C]k> ok
<bLa[C]k> aperto
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, digita: whoami
<bLa[C]k> localhost
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, adduser localhost scanner
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, sudo adduser localhost scanner
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, hai chiamato il tuo utente localhost? O.o
<bLa[C]k> SI
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, hai digitato il comando?
<bLa[C]k> si
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, ok, chiudi il terminale
<bLa[C]k> Fatto.
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, apri simple scan
<cristian_c> non da terminale
<cristian_c> aprilo come lo apriresti normalmente
<bLa[C]k> funziona
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, ora non devi neanche lanciarlo da root per farlo funzionare
<cristian_c> bLa[C]k, a posto?
<bLa[C]k> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ciao
<bLa[C]k> ti ringrazio, sei stato gentilissimo
<cristian_c> notte a tutti
<bLa[C]k> buonaserata a tutti
<bLa[C]k> e grazie per il supporto
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-16
<bau> ciao a tutti, ho un hdd esterno collegato a un raspberry (con linux installato). Non riesco ad accederci via samba da un altro computer con ubuntu, perchè mi dice che nn ho i permessi, cosa posso fare?
<fleurtherock> ciao
<fleurtherock> vorrei installare usb-imagewriter
<fleurtherock> ma non ci riesco sebbenne abbia scaricato l'app in +.deb
<fleurtherock> chi mi può spegare perchè?
<bau> fleurtherock, è per scrivere iso in chiavetta?
<fleurtherock> no per installare l'os sulla SD per il raspberry
<bau> fleurtherock, vuoi metterti raspbmc?
<fleurtherock> o quello o raspbian
<bau> fleurtherock, se vuoi metterti raspbmc segui la loro guida: http://www.raspbmc.com/wiki/user/os-x-linux-installation/
<bau> c'è un tool a posta scritto in python
<bau> fleurtherock, hai provato questa guida per usb-imagewrtier? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Ubuntu
<bau> che errore ti dà?
<bau> forse ti mancano le dipendenze: sudo apt-get install python-glade2
<fleurtherock> l'ho installato
<fleurtherock> ho fatto quello che mi ha chiesto
<fleurtherock> ma non lo trovo sul pc
<bau> fleurtherock, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<fleurtherock> 13.10
<bau> se clicchi sulla barra a sinistra di unity, la prima icona di ubuntu e scrivi image writer nn trovi il programma?
<fleurtherock> mi viene fuori image magick
<fleurtherock> comunque non ce sta
<bau> fleurtherock, aspetta
<URUS> ki mi cercava prima ?
<bau> fleurtherock, sudo imagewriter da terminale
<bau> cosa dice?
<fleurtherock> sudo: imagewriter: comando non trovato
<bau> fleurtherock, allora nn penso sia installato
<bau> fleurtherock, cmq se il raspberry lo usi per vedere film serie tv ecc, ti consiglio di installarti raspbmc col link che ti ho dato
<fleurtherock> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fleurtherock> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fleurtherock> bau, guarda qui
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6759439/
<bau> fleurtherock, infatti nn è installato il programma
<fleurtherock> come mai non lo installa?
<fleurtherock> scaricato il pacchetto deb
<fleurtherock> dovrebbe installarlo senza problemi
<fleurtherock> !
<bau> fleurtherock, ti mancano delle dipendenze
<bau> Il pacchetto hal non è installato.
<bau> fleurtherock, scarica questo pacchetto http://launchpadlibrarian.net/81913541/usb-imagewriter_0.1.3-0ubuntu5_all.deb
<bau> e installalo cliccandoci due volte
<bau> dovrebbe fare tutto da solo
<fleurtherock> http://imagebin.org/286952
<bau> se fai ripare cosa fa?
<bau> fleurtherock, cmq c'è questo metodo che è + semplice usando un programma già installato su ubuntu: http://blog.macoymejia.com/2013/08/07/raspberrypi-for-beginners-preparing-an-sd-card-in-ubuntu-13-04/
<fleurtherock> sto facendo
<fleurtherock> cmq
<fleurtherock> bau
<fleurtherock> ti mando un'aòtra immagine
<fleurtherock> bau, ecco qui
<fleurtherock> http://imagebin.org/286953
<bau> fleurtherock, nn saprei... cmq userei la guida che ti ho passato, imagewriter nn lo consoco ed è stato rimosso dai repository
<fleurtherock> si quello che volevo chiederti è un'altra cosa
<fleurtherock> come posso rimuovere quei pacchetti?
<fleurtherock> installati ogii?
<bau> fleurtherock, eh bo... sudo apt-get remove usb-imagewriter
<bau> in teoria
<fleurtherock> allora ho fatto secondo la guida che mi hai indicato
<fleurtherock> nulla da fare
<fleurtherock> inoltre ubuntu non mi legge più la schedina
<fleurtherock> provo a riavviare il pc
<fleurtherock> bau
<fleurtherock> dici che se non collego tastiera e mouse non funziona?
<bau> no nn cambia
<bau> ma sei riuscito a creare la chiavetta?
<fleurtherock> ci riprovo
<bau> che poi, chiavetta intendi il lettore di sd giusto?
<bau> perchè il sistema operativo lo devi instllare nella SD
<fleurtherock> lo sto facendo con raspbmx
<bau> cosa?
<fleurtherock> raspbmc
<fleurtherock> io ho collegato il raspberry con hdmi e l'elettricità
<fleurtherock> bau devo colleggarlo per forza alla rete?
<bau> mi sa al primo avvio si
<fleurtherock> cazzo devo spostare la tv
<bau> fleurtherock, cmq l'ideale è tenerla sempre attaccata ad internet
<bau> ma ti parte allora?
<fleurtherock> no
<fleurtherock> mi viene fuori dalla tv nessun segnale
<fleurtherock> se mettessi una chiavetta wifi
<fleurtherock> ?
<bau> allora asp
<bau> no quello dopo semmai, ma il problema è un altro
<bau> anche se nn è connesso ad internet una schermata dovrebbe darla
<bau> allora, hai attaccato il cavo hdmi, messo il canale giusto nella tv
<bau> hai inerito la scheda SD nel raspberry?
<bau> *inserito
<fleurtherock> nessun segnale
<fleurtherock> in tutti
<fleurtherock> ed ho inserito la sd nel suo alloggiamento
<bau> hai seguito questa guida? http://www.raspbmc.com/wiki/user/os-x-linux-installation/
<bau> fleurtherock
<fleurtherock> fatto ra
<fleurtherock> fatto ora
<fleurtherock> addesso che faccio lo inserisco nel raspberry?
<fleurtherock> bau,
<bau> fai questo:
<bau> inserisci il cavo hdmi nel raspberry e nella tv
<fleurtherock> fatto
<bau> inserisci la scheda sd nel raspberry
<bau> inserisci l'alimentazione alla corrente e poi al raspberry
<fleurtherock> al rasppartito
<fleurtherock> partito
<bau> si vede qualcosa nella tv?
<fleurtherock> ha fnzionato
<fleurtherock> bau
<bau> bon
<bau> cmq è meglio lasciarlo attaccato alla corrente
<fleurtherock> ora dovrei collegarlo al router?
<bau> è meglio lasciarlo sempre attaccato
<bau> anche perchè così ti scarica locandine, dati ecc dei film / serie tv
<fleurtherock> si conosco bene rapbms
<bau> in + se ci sono aggiornamenti di raspbmc te li installa all'avvio
<fleurtherock> ma a me
<fleurtherock> correggo un attimo i passaggi a me non è partito xbmc
<fleurtherock> a me è partito il terminale
<fleurtherock> che mi diceva di collegarlo a router per gli aggiornamenti
<fleurtherock> voglio ricapitolare i passaggi
<bau> allora si vede che al primo avvio devi cmq collegarlo ad internet
<fleurtherock> stop
<fleurtherock> scarico l'immagine del sistema operativo
<fleurtherock> e la installo sulla schedina sd
<fleurtherock> poi eseguo i comando dal terminale
<fleurtherock> poi avvio il raspberry
<bau> no allora
<bau> seguendo la guida che ti ho dato:
<bau> wget http://svn.stmlabs.com/svn/raspbmc/release/installers/python/install.py
<bau> questo comando scarica uno script: install.py
<bau> poi tu dai chmod +x install.py per renderlo eseguibile
<bau> e infine sudo python install.py per avviarlo
<bau> questo script ti formatta la SD e ti installa "un pezzetto" di sistema operativo
<fleurtherock> ok
<bau> quando colleghi l'SD al raspberry e lo avvii se è collegato ad internet finisce l'installazione
<fleurtherock> tnx
<bau> è molto lunga l'installazione
<fleurtherock> dici
<bau> anche se sembra che sia fermo in realtà lavora
<bau> infatti il tipo ti scrive a schermo di prenderti un caffè
<bau> ma anche 2.-3 con pausa cicca
<bau> si, l'installazione del sistema operativo è molto lunga, ma fa tutto da sola
<bau> cmq nn + di 30 min
<fleurtherock> conviene che lo tengo collegato alla TV?
<bau> si lascialo attaccato alla tv così vedi a che punto è
<bau> io lo collego col cavo, so che c'è la possibilità di usare una scheda usb wifi, ma nn so come sia  a livello di compatibilità, qualità ecc
<bau> o se bisogna anche configurare qualcosa
<fleurtherock> ma io ho il problema di sitanza tra il router e la tv
<fleurtherock> mentre raspdebiam vorrei installare anche quello
<bau> eh immagino
<fleurtherock> io ho acquistato una guida in edicola
<fleurtherock> prendo una mltipla e sposto la tv
<bau> mah nn so dipende cosa vuoi farci... io lo uso come media center, quindi ci ho messo su raspbmc
<fleurtherock> io voglio un mini pc per la navigazione web, skype e chat con irc e pidgin
<fleurtherock> nulla di più
<bau> eh, nn so, è fattibile?
<fleurtherock> senza dover accendere un portatile
<bau> cioè regge tutto quanto?
<fleurtherock> si dai
<bau> irc pidgin sicuro
<bau> skype nn saprei
<fleurtherock> ma almeno quei tre mica devo scaricare
<bau> navigazione web base, già pagine con flash player o altro rallentano un sacco
<fleurtherock> tranquillo solo per leggere la posta e qualche articolo
<fleurtherock> nulla di più
<bau> prova a vedere... il top sarebbe usare un'altra scheda SD dove ti installi raspbian
<bau> e lo testi
<bau> poi in caso hai l'altra con raspbmc
<fleurtherock> certo
<fleurtherock> ma a dire il vero per il prezzo pensavo a 2 rapberry distinti su due porte hdmi differenti
<bau> si anche
<fleurtherock> per 35 carte
<fleurtherock> però
<bau> per installare raspbian usa sta guida: http://blog.macoymejia.com/2013/08/07/raspberrypi-for-beginners-preparing-an-sd-card-in-ubuntu-13-04/
<bau> devi informarti per il discorso del wirelss
<fleurtherock> l'ho appena fatto ma non si avvia
<bau> strano
<bau> se nn ti ha dato errori, dovrebbe andare...
<bau> io stacco
<fleurtherock> notte
<bau> notte
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<nicsax> Prova
<nicsax> Salve, sono nuovo e non so come funziona questa chat.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Carzan> Ciao a tutti...è la mia prima volta.
<Carzan> non c'è nessuno?
<cybernova> !nessuno | Carzan
<ubot-it> Carzan: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Carzan> ok grazie
<Mattia> Salve
<Mattia> Posso chiedere informazioni?
<ExPBoy> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mattia> Ho installato windows 8 sul pc e vorrei mettere ubuntu mantenendo il mbr di windows 8 é possibile?
<ExPBoy> Mattia, certo basta installare ubuntu "a fianco" di windows
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<franco> Buongiorno, potreste spiegarmi cosa debbo fare per superare l'errore di questa riga di terminale? franco@franco-desktop:~$ gethostip, isohybrid, memdiskfind, syslinux Comando "gethostip," non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "gethostip" dal pacchetto "syslinux" (main) gethostip,: comando non trovato
<cybernova> franco, che devi installare il relativo pacchetto perchè quel programma non è installato sul sistema
<cybernova> franco, per cui puoi risolvere così da terminale: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gethostip
<cybernova> franco, pardon per cui puoi risolvere così da terminale: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install syslinux
<ExPBoy> !info gethostip
<ubot-it> Package gethostip does not exist in saucy
<ExPBoy> mi spiace non esiste quel pacchetto
<cybernova> ExPBoy, il pacchetto è syslinux
<cybernova> !info syslinux
<ubot-it> syslinux (source: syslinux): collection of boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3:4.05+dfsg-6+deb7u3ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 54 kB, installed size 172 kB
<franco> veramente Ho trovato la riga nel  Sofrware center dove diceva che il programma era installato
<cybernova> franco, da terminale: dpkg -l  | grep syslinux
<cybernova> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> se il risultato del comando non stampa nulla su terminale, significa che non è installato
<franco> ok grazie
<OverMe> mi sembra più interessante capire cosa stai cercando di fare con quella riga di comando dato che chiaramente non è un comando valido, neanche installando tutti i pacchetti del mondo
<chetelodicoafare> buongiorno a tutti, ho problemi di sincronizzazione di un blackberry con ubuntu, qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<jester-> chetelodicoafare: in fatto di driver dedicati per cellofoni limux è piuttosto carente
<jester-> per winz e osx li fornisce il produttore per linux nada
<chetelodicoafare> e quindi dici di gettare la spugna?
<jester-> la via sarebbe quella di settare il cellofono come usb dati e vedere se te lo monta
<chetelodicoafare> devo fare quelle robe tipo aggiornamento sistema del telefono e sincronizzazioni varie, ho scaricato BERRY ma mi dice che senza open Sync non fa una cippa, l'ho scaricato ma mi dice ancora la stessa roba
<jester-> chetelodicoafare: toglitelo dalla testa do farlo in linx, a meno che il costruttore passi il driver per linux
<chetelodicoafare> molto bene
<chetelodicoafare> quindi se voglio farlo a modo non mi rimane altro che winzozz?
<jester-> chetelodicoafare: winz lo hai segato?
<chetelodicoafare> dibbrutto
<chetelodicoafare> da qualche mese, e ne sono ben contento
<chetelodicoafare> però poi in ste situazioni rosico un pochino
<jester-> chetelodicoafare: puoi ovviare in 2 modi, wine o meglio ancora virtualizzando winz in linux
<jester-> wine non supporta tutto
<chetelodicoafare> e come si fa a virtualizzare?
<jester-> chetelodicoafare: i due non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi
<jester-> !virtualbox | chetelodicoafare
<ubot-it> chetelodicoafare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<chetelodicoafare> come avrai capito sono proprio un luminare di queste faccende, è fattibile anche per bassi livelli?
<jester-> certo e bisogna pur iniziare
<chetelodicoafare> clicco lì e provo a capirci
<chetelodicoafare> per il momento grazie mille jester!
<chetelodicoafare> manco a dirlo... mi sono già piantato sui pacchetti che non trovo
<chetelodicoafare> @jester se clicco sul link mi chiede con quale applicazione intendo aprire..... (?)
<jester-> chetelodicoafare: che link
<chetelodicoafare> quello della pagina che mi hai linkato per scaricarlo
<chetelodicoafare> ma lo sto scaricando da software centre
<chetelodicoafare> (forse)
<ghigomatto> buongiorno a tutti!
<ghigomatto> problema: web server apache2 su sistema Debian 5.0.10 Lenny - il log access.log relativo ad un host molto acceduto ieri improvvisamente non ha loggato nulla, manca completamente! Sapete spiegarmi come mai?
<ExPBoy> ghigomatto, qui supporto ubuntu per debian vai nel canale di supporto debian
<ghigomatto> ExPBoy: hai ragione, scusami, uso troppo spesso questo.....
<cyberau> chiedo scusa c'e' qualcuno che mi sa dare spiegazioni circa il player per vedere filmati on line su ubunti 12 ?
<glpiana> cyberau, che player?
<cyberau> ho controllato i plugin di adobe player e sono caricati ma non c'e' modo di vedere filmati on line
<cyberau> ho provato anche con cromium ma e' uguale
<glpiana> cyberau, scrivi in un terminale: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<glpiana> !paste | cyberau
<ubot-it> cyberau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cyberau> allora provero a scrivere sul terminale la tua stringa  ma comprende la riga sotto ? cioe' paste cyberau?
<glpiana> cyberau, no
<cyberau> va be ci provo ti ringrazio ciao a dopo
<cyberau> mi dice directory non esistente mi spiace
<glpiana> cyberau, avrai scritto male il comando. copialo e incollalo nel temrinale
<cyberau> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2     scusami ho copiato questo
<jester-> cyberau: see serve silverlight puppi
<glpiana> cyberau, sì, il comando è quello e non può darti directory inesistente perchè lo ho provato prima di dartelo
<cyberau> allora a che serve silverlaight puppi?
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> cyberau: nel senso che sulverlight per linux non c'è
<cyberau> si ma nel terminale con quella stringa non viene fuori niente non e che per caso prima devo scrivere (sudo)
<master1986> buongiorno
<cyberau> gl piana ci sei?
<cybernova> cyberau, sudo dmidecode -t 4 | grep -i  sse2
<master1986> ho un problema con il terminale, devo riportare la shell in un certo modo
<master1986> se apro il terminale mi esce così : master@master-P5K-E:~$
<master1986> la devo riportare a come era prima cioè così: master@master-desktop->
<master1986> tutto questo mi è successo dopo aver scelto nano come editor, chi sa aiutare?
<cybernova> master1986, da terminale echo $PS1
<cybernova> e posta il risultato qui
<master1986> ciao cybernova (ti voglio ringraziare per prima cosa per il comando di spegnimento, funziona alla grande)
<master1986> Allora se faccio echo $PS1 mi esce: \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<cybernova> master1986, mi sa che hai cambiato hostname
<master1986> la schell che utilizzo è tcsh
<master1986> ummm, posso risolvere ?
<master1986> attualmente non mi funzionano più i programmi
<cybernova> master1986, cioè non ti funzionano più i programmi?
<master1986> ho un programma che funzionava bene fino a quando non sono andato a scegliere nano come editor principale
<cybernova> master1986, ma hai modificato ~/.bashrc
<cybernova> =
<cybernova> ?
<master1986> da quel momento al posto di master@master-desktop-> è comparsa questa stringa: master@master-P5K-E:~$
<master1986> non so cosa sia, io ho solo all'inizio impostato tcsh come shell primaria
<cybernova> e non ti funzionano più i programmi?
<master1986> E tutto andava bene
<master1986> uso ubuntu principalmente per un software di modellistica marina
<master1986> per l'università
<master1986> funziona su shell tcsh
<master1986> il tutto si è complicato quando ho utilizzato crontab, sono andato a fare crontab -e e mi ha chiesto di settare l'editor e ho scelto nano
<master1986> Da li si è tutto modificato....
<cybernova> bho mi sembra strano
<master1986> come posso fare per modifica -E:~$
<master1986> :~$
<master1986> è questo che secondo me non fa funzionare nulla
<carved> salve ragazzi, ho un 'problemino' con lightdm...posso chiedere qui o conviene andare sul forum?
<cybernova> master1986, bisogna che ci sia qualcuno esperto di tcsh ma non credo sia quello il problema, perchè indica solo directory di lavoro e privilegio
<cybernova> !chiedi | carved
<ubot-it> carved: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<carved> ok, grazie; ho installato gdm, l'ho tolto e lightdm non parte più in automatico all'avvio, ma solo dando il comando "sudo service lightdm start"
<jester-> carved: sudo dpkg-reconfigura liightdm e mettilo a default
<jester-> carved: sudo dpkg-reconfigure liightdm
<carved> ciao, grazie per la risposta; in realtà mi manda ad un nuovo prompt senza fare nulla
<carved> ho anche provato a reinstallarlo, niente da fare
<carved> forse devo inserirlo in qualche script d'avvio?
<jester-> carved: sudo dpkg-reconfigure liightdm  non fa nulla?
<jester-> carved: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<jester-> c'era una i in piu
<carved> sisi,immaginavo fosse un errore di battitura :D nono, non chiede nulla,però ho trovato questo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=527734#p4124349 che prima non avevo visto durante la ricerca
<carved> ho seguito il post e provo a riavviare, a tra poco
<carved_top> heilà, sempre io, ha funzionato il link che avevo postato poco fa: aprire con permessi d'amministrazione il file '/etc/X11/default-display-manager' e inserire il percorso completo di lightdm: /usr/sbin/lightdm
<carved_top> era questione di cambiare di poco le parole chiave su google, mah! comunque grazie jester- :)
<jester-> lo avrebbe fatto il reconfigure
<carved_top> credo che reconfigure non abbia funzionato perchè avevo già tolto gdm, almeno così ho letto...
<carved_top> quando veniva disintallato gdm, non modificava correttamente quel file, e serviva il percorso completo
<carved_top> in ogni caso, la prossima volta sto fermo, già un'altra volta avevo fatto casino con gdm :(
<carved_top> *lightdm intendevo
<jester-> i casi di linux
<carved_top> i casi degli smanettoni che si alzano la mattina con strane idee in testa :D
<carved_top> io stacco, alla prossima e buona giornata a tutti :)
<miki> Buo giorno,per cortesia mi dice il download da scaricare per un altro portatile con sistema op.XP. grazie
<miki_> Ciao, un consiglio per cortesia quale download devo scaricare su CD per altro portatile con S.O.windows XP.grazie
<ExPBoy> miki_, bisogna vedere le caratteristiche del pc e poi da questo sito vedi cosa ti conviene installare
<ExPBoy> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<miki_> Ok,grazie vi farò sapere a presto,
<ale_> **problemi con avvio di virtualbox
<ale_> installato e fatto tutto, quando crea la macchina di winzozz, prima della lettura del disco, mi dice "L'accelerazione hardware VT-x/AMD-V è stata abilitata, ma non è funzionante. Il guest a 64 bit non riuscirà a rilevare una CPU a 64 bit e non potrà avviarsi.  Assicurati di aver abilitato correttamente VT-x/AMD-V nel BIOS del computer host."
<ale_> cosa posso fare???
<Manuz> ce' qualcuno?
<dr_mortimer> ciao Manuz
<Manuz> Salve ragazzi...mi trovo con un problema mai visto prima.
<Manuz> Ho installato ubuntu 13.10 sul mio pc fisso,funziona tutto alla perfezione solamente ho questo problema:
<Manuz> qualsiasi file creo sul desktop mi rimane senza nome,vedo solo la sua icona...
<Manuz> addirittura se prendo un file e lo metto sul desktop me lo ritrovo senza nome,se lo rimetto dove l'avevo prima torna apposto...
<Manuz> Non ho mai avuto un problema del genere come e' possibile una cosa del genere?
<Manuz> Salve ragazzi...mi trovo con un problema mai visto prima.
<Manuz> Ho installato ubuntu 13.10 sul mio pc fisso,funziona tutto alla perfezione solamente ho questo problema:
<Manuz> qualsiasi file creo sul desktop mi rimane senza nome,vedo solo la sua icona...
<Manuz> addirittura se prendo un file e lo metto sul desktop me lo ritrovo senza nome,se lo rimetto dove l'avevo prima torna apposto...
<Manuz> Non ho mai avuto un problema del genere come e' possibile una cosa del genere?
<Manuz> Come posso fare per avere i file sul desktop con il loro nome?
<dr_mortimer> si tratta di un'installazione standard Manuz?
<dr_mortimer> o il comportamento si è verificato dopo l'installazione/rimozione di qualche software
<dr_mortimer> o magari dopo un aggiornamento di qualche pacchetto
<Manuz> no l'ho messo su pulito
<Manuz> ma io me ne sono accorto alla prima volta che ho  creato una cartella sul dektop
<Manuz> comunque avevo appena messo il sistema
<Manuz> e l'ho messo parecchie volte ma sta cosa mai successa...
<dr_mortimer> da come ne parli pare probabile che si tratti di un qualche problema di visualizzazione, se usi un qualsiasi file manager riesci a vedere i nomi dei file suppongo
<Manuz> ma guarda se io ad esempio guardo le cartelle sul desktop tipo da Risorse/Scrivania
<Manuz> li' il nome della cartella lo vedo
<Manuz> sul destop diettamente invece no.
<Manuz> ...direttamente
<marcooo> salve, mi serve urgentemente Installare Il programma per simulazione ECDL, Sono andato sul sito ufficiale dell'ATLAS (http://www.simulatlas.com/04download/applicazione.html) ho scaricato la versione quella per LINUX ma non riesco a installarlo, MI DATE UNA MANO?
<marcooo> ?????????
<nannes> lol,  ECDL
<nannes> Quel corso è utile quanto un preservativo bucato ...
<nannes> marcooo: Sembra un tar.gz credo che dovrai compilare i sorgenti
<nannes> !!sorgenti | marcooo
<ubot-it> marcooo: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<marcooo> perfetto quindi cosa devo fare?
<marcooo> è l'unico modo questo?
<nannes> Il grande ubot-it ti ha dato un gran consiglio .......lol ... seguilo!
<nannes> ah no marcooo, all'interno del tar.gz c'è un file binario
<marcooo> si esatto
<nannes> Quindi è già pronto, devi solo farlo partire...
<nannes> Ci sono le istruzioni nella pagina stessa, che chiedi a fare qui???
<marcooo> ma non riesco a farlo
<nannes> spiega
<marcooo> perchè ho eseguito le istruzioni che mi dice la pagina stessa ma mi da l'errore
<marcooo> dice impossibile aprire il file
<marcooo> mi dice questo:
<marcooo> tar (child): simulatlas_linux.tar.gz: funzione "open" non riuscita: File o directory non esistente tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<nannes> lol
<nannes> facciamo così
<nannes> apri un terminale
<marcooo> si
<marcooo> poi
<marcooo> prima di tutto il file scaricato .tar.gz si trova nella cartella TMP
<marcooo> scusami volevo dire nella scartella Scaricati
<nannes> incolla il seguente comando, pari pari:
<nannes> wget http://www.simulatlas.com/04download/files/simulatlas_linux.tar.gz && tar xvzf simul*.gz && chmod +x simulatlas_linux.bin
<marcooo> esce questo:
<marcooo> 100%[======================================>] 47.294.978   754KB/s   in 59s      2014-01-16 15:49:59 (780 KB/s) - "simulatlas_linux.tar.gz" salvato [47294978/47294978]  simulatlas_linux.bin
<marcooo> adesso cosa faccio?
<nannes> ehm, vuol dire che non hai copiato il comando tutto intero, altrimenti ti sarebbe uscito anche l'output dell'estrazione del file
<nannes> oh scusa, eccolo qui, era tutto nella stessa riga
<nannes> Tutto ok marcooo!
<nannes> Adesso devi solo farlo partire!
<nannes> il comando è questo:
<nannes> ./simulatlas_linux.bin
<marcooo> mi dice:
<marcooo> Inserire la cartella di installazione di Simulatlas [/home/marco/SimulAtlas]:
<marcooo> che metto?
<nannes> premi invio, va bene pure quella...
<marcooo> ma non parte niente
<marcooo> dice questo:
<marcooo> marco@marco-pc:~$ ./simulatlas_linux.bin Inserire la cartella di installazione di Simulatlas [/home/marco/SimulAtlas]:   Estrazione dei files necessari...attendere... marco@marco-pc:~$
<nannes> ok quello era solo l'installatore
<nannes> cd ~/SimulAtlas && ls
<marcooo> fatto
<marcooo> e adesso?
<nannes> beh, non dice niente? che dice=
<marcooo> marco@marco-pc:~$ cd ~/SimulAtlas && ls jre  libKeyManagerInterface.so  simulAtlas.jar  SimulAtlas.sh lib  pkgs                       simulatlas.log marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$
<marcooo> forse è perche non ho scaricato nessuno modulo ancora?
<nannes> è in java, hai installato java prima?
<marcooo> credo di si
<marcooo> come posso verificarlo?
<nannes> uff che noia
<marcooo> scusami ma sono impedito al computer
<nannes> senti prova a farlo partire, se parte funge .. innanzitutto c'è da vedere quel  "simulatlas.sh"
<nannes> lancia questo comando
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit;cat SimulAtlas.sh|pastebinit
<marcooo> ok adesso?
<nannes> nell'ultima riga ti è uscito un link http con pastebin..... incollalo qua
<marcooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6762428/
<nannes> okay, vediamo di farlo partire... se non funge, dev mettere java
<nannes> lancia questo com
<nannes> chmod +x SimulAtlas.sh && sh SimulAtlas.sh
<marcooo> marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$ chmod +x SimulAtlas.sh && sh SimulAtlas.sh marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$
<marcooo> non succede niente
<nannes> ./SimulAtlas.sh
<marcooo> marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$ ./SimulAtlas.sh marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$
<marcooo> non succede nnt
<nannes> dpkg -l | grep -Ei 'jdk|jre|java'
<nannes> oh sspetta
<nannes> dpkg -l|grep -Ei 'jdk|jre|java'|pastebinit
<marcooo> mi ha dato questo sito:
<marcooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6762450/
<nannes> java -jar simulAtlas.jar
<marcooo> la sta avviando sta caricando
<marcooo> si è bloccato il caricamento -.-''
<nannes> pazienta un po'..
<marcooo> ascolta ma per avviarlo ogni volta mi basterà digitare questo comando:
<marcooo> java -jar simulAtlas.jar
<nannes> marcooo:  torna nel terminale
<nannes> e premi Ctrl C
<nannes> dimmi se si blocca..
<marcooo> si è chiuso completamente
<marcooo> si ferma quà
<marcooo> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no KeyManagerInterface in java.library.path 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1886) 	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:849) 	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1088) 	at keyManager.KeyManagerInterface.<clinit>(KeyManagerInterface.java:29) 	at it.webscience.simulatlas.security.KeyRing.getPackageManifestKey(KeyRing.java:121) 	at it
<marcooo> appena ho scritto CTRL+c
<marcooo> si è chiusa l'applicazione
<nannes> marcooo: fatto?
<marcooo> no dopo che ho spinto ctrl+c
<marcooo> si è chiusa l'applicazione
<nannes> perfetto
<marcooo> ^Cmarco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$
<marcooo> che faccio?
<nannes> java -Xms128m -Xmx512m -jar SimulAtlas.jar
<marcooo> mi dice questo:
<marcooo> ^Cmarco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$ java -Xms128m -Xmx512m -jar SimulAtlas.jar Error: Unable to access jarfile SimulAtlas.jar marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$
<nannes> è il nome sbagliato
<nannes> mi puoi ridare tutti i link http pastebin che mi hai dato prima ?
<marcooo> si
<marcooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6762450/
<marcooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6762428/
<nannes> apposto
<nannes> il comando è questo
<nannes> java -Xms128m -Xmx512m -jar simulAtlas.jar > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<marcooo> si blocca sempre allo stesso punto
<nannes> non ci sono info nel terminale?
<marcooo> no no vedi:
<marcooo> marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$ java -Xms128m -Xmx512m -jar simulAtlas.jar > /dev/null 2>&1 & [1] 19127 marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$
<nannes> in quest'ultimo comando no, perché son soppresse, ma nel precedente dovresti aver letto un po' di messaggi nel terminale
<marcooo> ah aspetta
<marcooo> ^Cmarco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$ java -Xms128m -Xmx512m -jar SimulAtlas.jar Error: Unable to access jarfile SimulAtlas.jar
<marcooo> questo è il penultimo comando
<marcooo> adesso ti mando il Terzultimo :
<marcooo> ^Cmarco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$ java -jar simulAtlas.jar 16:11:35,729 DEBUG main SplashScreen:45 - getInstance 16:11:35,733 DEBUG main PropertiesBasedObjectFactory:39 - Creating object. propertiesFileName: /componentfactory.properties 16:11:35,735 DEBUG main PropertiesBasedObjectFactory:80 - Trying to instantiate it.webscience.simulatlas.gui.v1.V1ComponentFactory 16:11:35,770 DEBUG main GUIResources:32 - GUIResources initalized 16
<marcooo> ObjectFactory:80 - Trying to instantiate it.webscience.simulatlas.gui.v1.V1ComponentFactory 16:11:35,965 DEBUG main PropertiesBasedObjectFactory:80 - Trying to instantiate it.webscience.simulatlas.gui.v1.V1ComponentFactory 16:11:36,070 DEBUG main MainApp:28 - Creating object 16:11:36,070 DEBUG main MainApp:48 - startModel 16:11:36,071 DEBUG main SplashScreen:45 - getInstance 16:11:36,073 DEBUG main MainApp:58 - startControllers 1
<marcooo> 16:11:36,327 DEBUG main PropertiesBasedObjectFactory:80 - Trying to instantiate it.webscience.simulatlas.gui.v1.V1ComponentFactory 16:11:36,329 DEBUG main MainView:37 - Creating object 16:11:36,330 DEBUG main PropertiesBasedObjectFactory:80 - Trying to instantiate it.webscience.simulatlas.gui.v1.V1ComponentFactory 16:11:36,382 DEBUG main PropertiesBasedObjectFactory:80 - Trying to instantiate it.webscience.simulatlas.gui.v1.V1Com
<marcooo> it.webscience.simulatlas.gui.v1.V1ComponentFactory 16:11:36,492 DEBUG main PropertiesBasedObjectFactory:80 - Trying to instantiate it.webscience.simulatlas.gui.v1.V1ComponentFactory 16:11:36,506 DEBUG main PropertiesBasedObjectFactory:80 - Trying to instantiate it.webscience.simulatlas.gui.v1.V1ComponentFactory 16:11:36,509 DEBUG main InitView:139 - InitView initialized
<marcooo> COMUNQUE L'UNICO MESSAGGIO DI ERRORE CHE IO HO TROVATO IN QUESTO TERZULTIMO COMANDO È:
<marcooo> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no KeyManagerInterface in java.library.path
<akis24> marcooo:  usa pastebin e togli il maiuscolo
<marcooo> si scuami l'ho tolto
<marcooo> comunque cosa digito?
<nannes> marcooo: credo che lo script di prima non abbia funzionato, non ha settato la Lib_path
<nannes> riprova manualmente
<marcooo> ehm ma come si fa?
<marcooo> comuque l'applicanzione è rimasta bloccata e aperta
<nannes> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=:.
<nannes> ah no prima killala
<marcooo> immaginavo, come la chiudo ?
<marcooo> ctrl+c non la chiude
<nannes> kill $(ps aux|grep java|awk '{print $2}')
<marcooo> dice:
<marcooo> marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$ kill $(ps aux|grep java|awk '{print $2}') bash: kill: (19196) - Nessun processo corrisponde
<marcooo> ma l'applicazione si è chiusa
<nannes> ok perché chiudendo il padre ha chiuso anche il figlio in auto ;)
<nannes> allora fai l'export
<marcooo> ok
<marcooo> copio questo export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=:. nel terminal
<marcooo> mi dice:
<marcooo> marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$ export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=:. [1]+  Uscita 143              java -Xms128m -Xmx512m -jar simulAtlas.jar > /dev/null 2>&1 marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$
<nannes> ps aux|grep jar|pastebinit
<marcooo> mi esce questo:
<marcooo> mi dice:
<marcooo> marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$ ps aux|grep jar|pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/6762561/ marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$
<nannes> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="."
<marcooo> non dice niente:
<marcooo> marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$ export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="." marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$
<nannes> è normale.
<nannes> ora riprova ad eseguirlo
<nannes> java -Xms128m -Xmx512m -jar simulAtlas.jar
<marcooo> si blocca
<marcooo> sempre allo stesso punto
<marcooo> dopo che arriva qui:
<marcooo> at it.webscience.simulatlas.MainApp.startControllers(MainApp.java:60) 	at it.webscience.simulatlas.MainApp.<init>(MainApp.java:35) 	at it.webscience.simulatlas.MainApp.main(MainApp.java:80)
<marcooo> si blocca il caricamento
<marcooo> che faccio?
<marcooo> ????
<marcooo> ????
<nannes> mm non puoi fare molto marcooo
<nannes> quella è un'applicazione non ti hanno nemmeno dato i sorgenti
<nannes> o funge, o ti attacchi
<nannes> bisogna solo verificare che stia usando la libreria che sta laddentro
<marcooo> cioè?
<nannes> marcooo:
<nannes> ls
<marcooo> mi dice:
<marcooo> marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$ ls jre  libKeyManagerInterface.so  simulAtlas.jar  SimulAtlas.sh lib  pkgs                       simulatlas.log marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$
<nannes> cat simulatlas.log|pastebinit
<nannes> le librerie sono tutte quelle dentro la cartella lib e anche libkeymanagerinterface.so
<marcooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6762642/
<marcooo> senti visto
<marcooo> che non funziona come posso disinstallarlo???
<marcooo> è inutile tenere un programma che non funziona
<nannes> oh ecco
<nannes> stavo riguardando il log
<nannes> sta cercando la libreria KeyManagerInterface e non la trova
<marcooo> quindi?
<nannes> quindi al tuo posto proverei quest'altra:
<marcooo> ?
<nannes> java -Djava.library.path="." -Xms128m -Xmx512m -jar simulAtlas.jar
<marcooo> ?
<marcooo> ma devo sempre stare nella cartella Atlas
<marcooo> cioè cosi:
<marcooo> marco@marco-pc:~/SimulAtlas$
<marcooo> ?????
<nannes> dcerto
<marcooo> si blocca sempre
<marcooo> qui:
<marcooo> at it.webscience.simulatlas.MainApp.startControllers(MainApp.java:60) 	at it.webscience.simulatlas.MainApp.<init>(MainApp.java:35) 	at it.webscience.simulatlas.MainApp.main(MainApp.java:80)
<marcooo> stesso identico blocco
<nannes> Ctrl C
<nannes> rm simulatlas.log
<nannes> poi fai di nuovo ----> java -Djava.library.path="." -Xms128m -Xmx512m -jar simulAtlas.jar
<nannes> quando si ferma lo blocchi, con ctrl C, e mi fai riavere il nuovo log, con il comando -----> cat simulatlas.log|pastebinit
<marcooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6762739/
<nannes> RSA4096: You encryption method is obsolete! :P :P
<RSA4096> nannes, ahahha
<nannes> *your
<marcooo> ahhha quindi che faccio?
<nannes> marcooo: a livello di terminale non ti è uscito niente? mettilo su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com please
<marcooo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6762766/
<marcooo> ecco ho copiato buona parte
<nannes> marcooo: l'errore è chiaro
<marcooo> cioè?
<nannes> guarda le righe  31-33
<nannes> stai usando una versione di java che è 64bit
<nannes> mentre quell'applicazione contiene librerie 32bit
<marcooo> ahhhhhhh
<nannes> devi usare una versione java 32bit
<marcooo> scusa l'ignoranza ma per eventuali altri programmi  non è migliore la 64?
<nannes> che c'entra xD
<RSA4096> xD
<marcooo> ahahhaha intendo se adesso metto la versione 32bit poi non posso avere problemi con programmi che richiedono la 64bit
<marcooo> ??
<RSA4096> marcooo,  non hai problemi con la 32bit
<marcooo> ahhh okok scusami ma non ne capisco niente
<nannes> allora, posso saper ecome hai installato java?
<RSA4096> marcooo, un'applicazione a 64bit, puoi usare java sia a 32 che a 64
<marcooo> sono andato su un sito per guida POST installazione ubuntu 13.10
<marcooo> e tra le varie applicaziioni c'era
<marcooo> java
<marcooo> ho copiato la riga nel temrinale e l'ho installato
<RSA4096> è sempre meglio installare tutto a 32bit
<RSA4096> sopratutto per i neofiti
<marcooo> quindi adesso come posso fare?
<nannes> marcooo: fammi vedere questa riga di terminale che hai copiato
<marcooo> ehhh l'ho fatto giorni fa
<marcooo> provo a cercare il sito
<nannes> inoltre, prova ad uscire dal terminale, e aprine un altro, e manda questo ocmando
<nannes> echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<marcooo> non esce assolutamente niente
<marcooo> marco@marco-pc:~$ echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH  marco@marco-pc:~$
<marcooo> allora ho trovato i comandi che ho inserito per l'istallazione sono i seguenti:
<nannes> ok continua con quella cosa ^
<nannes> ok
<marcooo> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<marcooo> poi ho confermato la cosa che mi è apparsa e ho digitato questi altri comandi:
<marcooo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<marcooo> sudo apt-get update
<marcooo> sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<marcooo> poi ho cliccato su SI per confermare la licenza
<marcooo> e basta
<nannes> okay
<marcooo> che faccio?
<nannes> cerco come switchare, non uso molto java ... un attimo
<marcooo> si si vabbene
<nannes> marcooo: intanto fai   uname -a
<marcooo> su un terminal nuovo?
<nannes> dove vuoi
<marcooo> ecco:
<marcooo> Linux marco-pc 3.11.0-15-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 9 18:17:04 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nannes> marcooo: sudo updatedb && locate oracle|egrep '64|32'
<marcooo> ti ho copiato il risultato qui:
<marcooo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6762918/
<nannes> non hai le libs 32bit installate
<marcooo> quindi?
<nannes> solitamente per openjdk si installerebbero le ia32-libs
<nannes> ma per oracle non so se siano disponibili
<krabador> nannes, ia32-libs non c'è piu' in ubuntu
<krabador> in 13.10  non ci sono piu'
<jester-> oracle-java8-installer
<jester-> Oracle Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 8
<nannes> vabbè in ogni casi o corrispettivi  :i386
<nannes> *caso i
<marcooo> nannes quindi non posso fare niente?
<nannes> marcooo: devi semplicemente installare oracle java con tutte le librerie 32bit
<jester-> Oracle Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 8
<nannes> ovviamente in una cartella separata
<jester-> è gis kd
<nannes> in modo che ti rimangono entrambe le versioni, 32 e 64
<jester-> è gia jdk
<marcooo> puoi guidarmi?
<superneofito> ciao a tutti
<superneofito> sos... ho bisogno di un aiuto... spero che qualcuno possa trovare qualche minuto per aiutarmi....
<superneofito> ho il gestore aggiornamenti da un paio di settimane bloccato
<jester-> !qualcuno | superneofito
<ubot-it> superneofito: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<superneofito> mi dice che "il sistema dei pacchetti è danneggiato"
<superneofito> e il dettaglio riporta: I seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:  linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic: Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-58 ma non è installato
<jester-> superneofito: facendo?
<superneofito> cliccando sul gestore aggiornamenti e cercando di aggiornare
<jester-> superneofito:  apri un terminale
<superneofito> cioè il gestore aggiornamenti, verifica e trova gli aggiornamenti da fare... e poi mi riporta queste scritte
<superneofito> eheheh... sono un superneofito... che vuol dire " apri un terminale?" :D
<jester-> superneofito: sudo gedit /apt/souerves.list
<jester-> annammo bene annammo
<superneofito> :D
<jester-> !terminale | superneofito
<ubot-it> superneofito: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<superneofito> cmq grazie in anticipo :)
<superneofito> ora guardo
<marcooo> nannes allora?
<nannes> marcooo: inizia disinstallando quella attuale
<nannes> sudo apt-get purge oracle-java7-installer
<marcooo> fatto
<marcooo> poi?
<nannes> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<nannes> e con questo hai la versione recente
<marcooo> nannes si è
<marcooo> chiuso improvvisamente il terminale
<marcooo> che faccio? era arrivato all'8%
<marcooo> ???
<nannes> chiuso improvvisamente? mah... riaprilo e ridai il comando
<marcooo> mi dice?
<marcooo> mi dice:
<marcooo> marco@marco-pc:~$ sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer [sudo] password for marco:  E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata. marco@marco-pc:~$
<nannes> mmh allora non è sparito, lo hai solo ridotto a icona
<marcooo> no no non c'è
<marcooo> non c'è nessun terminale aperto
<marcooo> che faccio ?
<nannes> scrivi (qui in chat) il comando -----> /query nannes
<tuocugggggino> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ciao, sul mio xubuntu ho visto che firefox durante la navigazione lagga peggio dei cammelli e va lentissimo.. chromium invece una scheggia e non rallenta, come mai?
<Innerina> Ho problemi con la scheda wifi quando mando in sospensione o ibernazione il portatile, perché quando lo riapro non viene riconosciuta!!! Come faccio???
<cristian_c> Innerina, uhm
<Innerina> Tutto normale fino a quel momento, dopo non viene proprio riconosciuta... c'é un comando da terminale per farla riconoscere?
<cristian_c> Innerina, dopo la sospensione il network manager è attivo?
<Innerina> No... è quello il problema
<cristian_c> ?
<Innerina> Cioé in pratica il Network Manager non ha nessuna opzione funzionante
<Innerina> è come se non riconoscesse la scheda wifi che però funziona
<Innerina> per cui non riesco a collegarmi
<cristian_c> Innerina, controlla nel task manager
<cristian_c> ?
<Innerina> Al momento funziona perché ho dovuto riavviare
<Innerina> credi che manchi il processo del network manager?
<cristian_c> vedi
<Innerina> Vedo 2 processi che sono networkmanager e nm-applet
<Innerina> sono entrambi del network giusto?
<cristian_c> sì
<Innerina> Ok... adesso provo... ma come si riavvia un processo da terminale?
<cristian_c> Innerina, sudo service nome_processo restart
<Innerina> Ok grazie ^^
<antonio__> sera
<Ilari2000> Buonasera a tutti
<jester-> !ciao | Ilari2000
<ubot-it> Ilari2000: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Ilari2000> Grazie!
<Ilari2000> Qualche settimana fa ho digitato init 1 con i permessi di root nel terminale,ma improvvisamente è apparso uno schermo nero e mi è toccato riavviare.Ma dopo l'avvio,nella schermata di accesso(quella in cui devi digitare nome utente e password)dopo aver digitato tutto,c'è uno schermo nero per qun secondo e poi mi rimanda nell'ennesima shermata.Qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<jester-> Ilari2000: init senza opzioni non fa nulla
<Ilari2000> si,ma dopo aver messo init 1 mi hadato lo schermo nero,quindi avrò forse digitato qualche comando valido
<Franco> Buonasera, ho installato Ubuntu sul portatile ma ho dei problemi con il terminale, il comando sudo richiede la pw, ma risulta impossibile digitare, il quadrato bianco è bloccato, potete aiutarmi? grazie
<jester-> Ilari2000: pora a dare init 3
<jester-> prova
<Ilari2000> jester ok adesso provo
<dr_mortimer> Franco: non viene riportato ne avanzamento del cursore ne asterischi quando digiti la password
<dr_mortimer> quindi direi che sia tutto in regola
<Franco> ho dato init 3 viene pw per Franco
<Franco> ma non accetta ditazioni
<jester-> Franco: che centri tu
<dr_mortimer> Franco: il suggerimento di jester- era per Ilari2000
<Franco> è vero
<Ilari2000> Jester, quando metto init 3 non succede niente
<dr_mortimer> Franco: dicevamo, quando dai un comando preceduto da sudo inserisci la tua password utente anche se a schermo non compare nulla
<dr_mortimer> ne avanzamento del cursore ne asterischi
<jester-> Ilari2000: dove lo metti
<Ilari2000> nel tty,visto che non posso accedere al desktop
<jester-> Ilari2000: sudo rebbot
<jester-> sudo reboot
<Franco> dr mortimer non mi consente di digitare nulla
<jester-> Franco: <dr_mortimer> Franco: dicevamo, quando dai un comando preceduto da sudo inserisci la tua password utente anche se a schermo non compare nulla
<jester-> Franco: ma la scrive
<jester-> digitata la pass dai enter
<Ilari2000> jester-,non capisco a cosa serva riavviare il pc
<jester-> Ilari2000: e tu non riavviare
<Ilari2000> jester-,ma se mi hai detto di digitare sudo reboot,cioè il comando per riavviare il pc'
<Franco> - jester riepilogo: dopo sudo richiede la pw ma non mi consente di digitare nulla
<Ilari2000> Franco,fa così per non far vedere la pw
<jester-> è timida
<Ilari2000> Franco,ma invece digita
<dr_mortimer> Franco: non mi consente di digitare la passowrd non significa nulla, ottieni qualche errore preciso? perchè in caso contrario, come ti è stato detto tipo 5 volte, digitando la password non si ottiene ne spostamento del cursore ne generazione di asterischi a copertura dei caratteri
<Ilari2000> comunque jester-,ora che faccio'
<jester-> Ilari2000: riavvia
<Franco> alla 5 ho capito grazie
<Ilari2000> già fatto jester-
<jester-> Ilari2000: nessun effetto?
<Ilari2000> no jedter-,dempre come prima
<jester-> Ilari2000: init 1 e 3 non hanne nessun effetto, la cuasa è un'latra, hai installato rimosso qualcosa? aggiunto ppa?
<dr_mortimer> scusa Ilari2000 mi sono perso parte del discorso, in teoria dovresti aver solo richiamato il runlevel 1 cioè il single user mode a cui ha accesso solo root
<Ilari2000> si jester-,qualche giorno prima avevo aggiunto il tema del mac
<dr_mortimer> però non capito bene cosa succede all'avvio dopo il login
<jester->  dr_mortimer senza opzione non produce nella
<jester-> tipo init  --default-console value
<dr_mortimer> init 1 non switcha il runlevel? ricordo male evidentemente
<jester-> dr_mortimer: dai un man init
<Ilari2000> jester-,praticamente dopo aver digitato init 1 c'era lo schermo nero con sopra a sinistra un asterisco
<jester-> di default mi parre sia 2 o 3 m 3 lo ha dato prova con 2
<Ilari2000> ok jester-,adesso provo
<jester->  con sudo
<Ilari2000> si
<kiefer> Buona sera a tutti. Dopo un apt-get update mi restituisce all'ultima riga il seguente errore : W: Errore GPG: http://qgis.org precise Release: ....chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY BBA6491F47765B75
<kiefer> perdonate la lungaghgine ma non mi sembrava abbastanza per un pastebin :-)
<Ilari2000> no jester-,sempre lo stesso
<enzotib> !gpgerr | kiefer
<ubot-it> kiefer: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<kiefer> ubot-it: grazie hai un indiricco dove possa capire meglio i comandi che mi hai suggerito? <codice chiaveGPG> nel mio caso sarebbe : BBA6491F47765B75 ?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ilari2000> jester-,sempre come prima
<remix_tj> kiefer: si esatto
<marcooo> nannes
<marcooo> buonasera
<nannes> oh
<nannes> ciau
<marcooo> puoi dedicarmi altri due minuti
<nannes> che c'è?7
<marcooo> ?
<nannes> eh dimmi
<marcooo> devo scaricare i vari moduli dell'ecdl
<marcooo> da questo sito
<marcooo> a me interessa questo modulo
<marcooo> http://www.simulatlas.com/04download/modulo3.html
<marcooo> l'ho scaricato
<marcooo> però non so come installarlo
<marcooo> perche le istruzioni dicono di eseguire il file .exe
<nannes> mm no l'exe è per windows
<nannes> tu stai su linux
<marcooo> che è all'interno di una cartella .zip
<marcooo> e lo so però io
<marcooo> ho scaricato questo file
<marcooo> dall'opzione per LInux
<marcooo> se puoi cliccare sul sito che ti ho mandato
<marcooo> in basso vedrai DOMANDE su sistemi OpenSource
<marcooo> e ci sono 2 link dove si possono scaricare
<nannes> ah eccolo
<nannes> allora è questo   http://www.simulatlas.com/04download/modulo3linux.html
<marcooo> esatto
<nannes> quindi devi ScarriGare què  http://www.simulatlas.com/04download/files/modulo3_OS_S5_LINUX.tar
<marcooo> perfetto  scaricato sta nella cartella Scaricati
<marcooo> e mo per installarlo?
<marcooo> ?
<nannes> devi estrarlo nella cartella pkgs
<nannes> che sta nella cartella del programma
<nannes> Premi ALT  F2   e scrivi   nautilus ~/SimulAtlas/pkgs/
<marcooo> ci provo
<nannes> ti si apre la cartella  incriminata
<nannes> :D
<nannes> Quindi in un'altra finestra vai su Home > Scaricati  e apri l'archivio con doppioClic
<marcooo> ho fatto
<nannes> e trascini l'oggetto in quella cart
<marcooo> ho f cliccato su estrai, ho cercato la cartella
<marcooo> e ho cliccato su estrai
<Neutron_> Ciao
<Neutron_> Ho bisogno d'aiuto
<marcooo> non devo fare nien'altro??
<nannes> okay marcooo, che tipo di file c'era dentro?
<marcooo> una cartella
<TarTaro> buonasera
<Neutron_> Qualcuno mi aiuta?
<nannes> mm allora non sono sicuro che funzionerà marcooo... dovrebbe essere un file... però prova a farlo partire, provare non costa nulla
<nannes> !qualcuno | Neutron_
<ubot-it> Neutron_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nannes> !ciao | TarTaro
<ubot-it> TarTaro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nannes> lol
<marcooo> e all'interno di questa cartella ci sono altri 4 file (2 di tipo .manifest e altri 2 di tipo .pkg)
<nannes> prova a lasciarlo così, e fallo partire.
<Neutron_> Allora, praticamente io nel bios non posso disabilitare il secure boot
<nannes> se non funge vuol dire che ci saranno i files
<Neutron_> non c'è proprio scritto niente riguardoq eusto!
<Neutron_> riguardo*
<Neutron_> questo*
<marcooo> nannes niente non me lo rileva il modulo
<nannes> Neutron_: Ubuntu funziona anche con Secure Boot... fatti 'na ricerca su google per scoprire come
<nannes> marcooo: allora devi metterci i files lì... non la cartella
<marcooo> sempre nella cartella pkgs?
<nannes> yes
<Neutron_> Nannes unetbootin arriva fino alla 13.04 io ho la 13.10 funziona lo stesso?
<nannes> che c'entra mò unetbootin ?!?!!?
<nannes> e poi non vuol dire niente "arriva fino a"
<nannes> ci puoi mettere la distro che vuoi
<nannes> basta scaricarla
<marcooo> nannes funziona grazie!!!!
<nannes> di niente!
<marcooo> a un ultima informazione Mi daresti il comando per disintallare il tutto una volta che non mi servirà più?
<marcooo> nannes
<nannes> eh
<nannes> basterà cancellare la cartella SimulAtlas dalla home, e lanciare il comando -------> sudo update-alternatives  --config java <-------- per selezionare di nuovo Oracle Java 64 bit
<nino> buonasera!!
<dr_mortimer> ciao nino
<nino> una domanda su samba! è possibile far in modo che alla chiusura di una cartella protetta da password alla riapertura della stessa venga richiesta nuovamente?
<nino> forse detta cosi è un po ambigua, diciamo che windows memorizza la password della cartella in questione fino al riavvio del sistema windows.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> chi c'è?
<nino> io vorrei che ubuntu faccia in modo che compaia sempre la maschera ogni volta che si accede a quella directory!
<nino> nessuno mi sa dare dritte?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> nino, che maschera
<nino> la richiesta di nome utente e password
<nino> da samba a windows
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-17
<qwertyytrewq> ciao
<qwertyytrewq> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<akis24> giorno
<URUS> akis24: giono
<Franco> Buongiorno, ho da poco installato Ubuntu sul portatile hp 2133 e sono alle prime armi, non riesco a collegarmi con l'wifi e cercavo il driver, l'ultimo problema riguarda il terminale, fino a ieri sera lo attivavo con Alt F2, stamane compare una riga con scritto Esegui ma del terminale non c'è traccia, cosa è successo:
<cristian_c> Franco, ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> Franco, è una broadcom?
<Franco> cristian-c credo di si
<cristian_c> Franco, controlla
<cristian_c> Franco, aperto il terminale con la combinazione?
<Franco> cristian_c ctrl alt t  ok
<Franco> cristian_c ok sono sul terminale, qualche proposta per il driver wifi?
<cristian_c> Franco, prima di tutto controlla il chip: lshw -C network
<Franco> Cristian-c  è uscita auna schermata intera, network DISABLED poi Ethernet , alla fine un warming dovrei run come super-user
<krabador> Franco: prova anche lspci | grep -i wireless
<cristian_c> Franco, posta tutto su pastebin
<Franco> cristian _c  WiFi BCM4311 802.11a/b/g Broadcam
<krabador> !broadcom | Franco
<ubot-it> Franco: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> Franco, installa i b43 essendo connesso
<Franco> cristian_c  grazie del link, ora debbo andare, il portatile non è in linea, sarà + complicato grazie alla prossima, forse stasera buona giornata
<glpiana> ola
<pitzalone> ciao a tutti. mi sapete dire che impostazioni devo cambiare in modo che il tastierino numerico esterno non sia incasinato con il tastierino numrrico "FN" del portatile?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, quale tastierino esterno?
<pitzalone> cristian_c: la marca?
<pitzalone> cristian_c: eminent
<cristian_c> ok, trovato
<cristian_c> pitzalone, praticamente vuoi disattivare quello integrato sulla tastiera?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, però non ho capito cosa c'entra fn
<pitzalone> cristian_c: se attivo il tastierno numerico esterno si attiva anche il tastierino numerico del portatile
<pitzalone> cristian_c: vorrei che ognuno fosse indipendente
<ExPBoy> pitzalone, credo non sia possibile
<ExPBoy> ma queste sono cose che riguardano l'hardware non ubuntu o mi sbaglio?
<pitzalone> ExPBoy: è possibile... perchè prima avevo ubuntu 11.04 e funzionava e ora ho messo mint per netbook ed è incasinato
<ExPBoy> ah quindi hai mint
<ExPBoy> qui non diamo supporto a mint
<cristian_c> pitzalone, ok, ma fn non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> lol, ho letto ora di mint
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> sempre la stessa storia
<pitzalone> cristian_c: cioè?
<pitzalone> cristian_c: non lavora comunque con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, i tasti fn sono tasti speciali , non c'entrano con il tastierino
<cristian_c> pitzalone, ?
<cristian_c> pitzalone, ma stai usando il tastierino con ubuntu o no?
<pitzalone> cristian_c: con mint in teroria
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> in teoria?
<ExPBoy> pitzalone, mint è mint e ubuntu è ubuntu questo è il canale di supporto per ubuntu non per mint
<ExPBoy> prova a chiedere sul canale di supporto di mint
<firefile> ciao ragazzi, ho visto i video dei contribuiamo su youtube. vorrei dare una mano, non so se lo devo chiedere in questo canale...
<cristian_c> firefile, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico
<ExPBoy> prova a chiedere in ubuntu-dev
<ExPBoy> bho
<firefile> capito ok
<firefile> adesso prova
<firefile> provo
<mat___> buongiorno a tutti
<mat___> vi scrivo per avere una informazione.....cercando sul forum non riesco a trovare informazioni sull'installazione di Ubuntu su un Asus VivoPC VM40B.
<mat___> Voi avete informazioni a riguardo?
<jester-> mat___: installazione è comune a tutti i pc
<jester-> !uefi | mat___ proma leggi
<ubot-it> mat___ proma leggi: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> mat___, ha bios o uefi?
<mat___> bios
<jester-> cristian_c: sicuro. è un modello recente
<jester-> mat___: sa ha mbr e bios procedi normalmente by cd o usb
<cristian_c> mat___, a questo punto controlla
<mat___> grazie per l'aiuto.
<mat___> in effetti su un forum un ragazzo scrive di averlo installato ma che ha problemi con un driver wi-fi.....
<mat___> credo quindi sia fattibile. Ho un dubbio però......Ubuntu prevede l'installazione con driver Sata?
<cristian_c> lol
<Michela> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto con il pc packard bell ho Ubuntu e si accende solo in modalità scrittura come faccio a sistemare ke sto perdendo tutti i video e foto di mia figlia di 2 anni aiuto x favore
<oz__> prova con startx
<Dix78> Michela, leggi qui se trovi qualcosa di utile http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione
<jester-> Michela: non va piu in grafica dopo aver fatto?
<jester-> Michela: se non hai segato il filesystem i dati li recupiri con la live e usb
<Michela> io ho fatto solo un aggiornamento ubuntu e poi non va piu niente tra ne delle scritte tipo filesystem check or mount failed e sotto root@ilmionome-Dots-E2:~# con la _ ke lampeggia     scusate ma nn ci capisco tanto ho bisogno anche sapere di live dove posso scaricare
<jester-> Michela: parti in modalità ripristino
<jester-> Michela: al meno scegli abiltia network e poi root
<jester-> in shella digiti: apt-get update &  apt -get dist-upgrade
<jester-> anzi per primo: dpkg -configure -a
<jester->  apt-get update &  apt -get dist-upgrade
<giampi61> ciao
<giampi61> ho installato adobe reader in ubuntu 12.04, però è in inglese, è possibile averlo in italiano ??
<fiasco> ciao! avrei bisogno di una mano per connettere tramite wifi il pc!
<MAURINICK> buongiorno a tutti,  come faccio ad installare ubuntu come unico sistema operativo, senza passare tramite microsoft?
<nannes> !installazione | MAURINICK
<ubot-it> MAURINICK: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<MAURINICK> grazie
<MAURINICK> ho già installato ubuntu come sistema secondario ma al riavvio la macchina non riparte perchè non trova BOOTMGR.DLL si può fare qualcosa o devo ripretere l'installazione? (ovviamente se dovessi reinstallare eliminerei l'os windows...)
<oz__> se non ti server windows e se non hai dati importanti nella partizione linux
<oz__> rasa tutto che viene più pulito
<oz__> poi magari windows lo fai girare in una virtual machine
<oz__> cosi se si sputtana lo butti
<oz__> e lo ricrei
<MAURINICK> sto spianandolo e non ho nessun problema a spianare tutte le partizioni
<oz__> e allora musica maestro..... pialla tutto...
<MAURINICK> a proposito di partizioni, in ubuntu come si gestitscono c'è una applicazione? dal menu di sistema non l'ho trovata è da aggiungere ad installazione effettuata?
<cybernova> MAURINICK, gparted
<cybernova> è in ambiente grafico quindi molto comodo
<MAURINICK> grazie oz__, grazie cybernova
<cybernova> di nulla
<oz__> gparted
<portos> ubiquity crashes instead of notifying the user of not enough disk space ... any gotta solution?
<cybernova> portos, questo è il canale di supporto italiano
<portos> opps
<portos> scusa abituato a rispondere in italiano
<portos> dicevo: ho problemi ad installare ubuntu su acer one d270
<portos> mi continua a dare problemi di spazio libero anche quando ce n'è..
<cybernova> !installazione | portos
<ubot-it> portos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<portos> penso di avere risolto da solo... credo che il problema sia versione... esattamente per il 64 bit 4 gb di ram minimo... dico bene?
<portos> 32 bit dico bene per 1 g di ram?
<cybernova> portos, non c'entra, la versione 64 bit è per i processori che supportano tale architettura a prescindere dalla quantità di rma
<cybernova> ram
<cybernova> portos, comunque per il tuo netbook ti consiglio una versione più leggera di ubuntu come lubuntu
<portos> dici? ha un interfaccia più leggera?
<portos> ok grazir
<portos> grazie
<cybernova> portos, si anch'io ho un netbook molto simile al tuo e con ubuntu normale va molto lento
<portos> lo immaginavo..
<portos> grazie ancora
<koalinux> buongiorno
<URUS> koalinux: boiorno
<Michaela> Non sono riuscita a fare niente Quando accendo il pc clicco su ubuntu mi riappare la stessa scritta root@ilmionome - Dots - E2 : ~ # _ non ci capisco più niente :'(
<saltabecca> salve a tutti do disinstallato il gestore energia xfce perchè lo schermo si spegneva comunque ,cosa installo affinche non si disattivi?
<saltabecca> salve a tutti do disinstallato il gestore energia xfce perchè lo schermo si spegneva comunque ,cosa installo affinche non si disattivi?
<saltabecca> salve a tutti do disinstallato il gestore energia xfce perchè lo schermo si spegneva comunque ,cosa installo affinche non si disattivi?
<krabador> saltabecca, una quarta volta?
<Michaela> Non sono riuscita a fare niente Quando accendo il pc e  clicco su ubuntu mi riappare la stessa scritta root@ilmionome - Dots - E2 : ~ # _ non ci capisco più niente :'( un aiutino grazie
<saltabecca> krabador ma nn c'è soluzione?
<saltabecca> krabador rispondi
<krabador> !info | saltabecca
<ubot-it> 'saltabecca' is not a valid distribution: lucid, oneiric, precise, quantal, raring, saucy
<saltabecca> che cazzata è?
<krabador> saltabecca, calmo, e dai info sul sistema
<krabador> altrimenti puoi tornare in un'altro momento, se sei nervoso
<saltabecca> ho rimosso il gestore xfce ma continua a spegnersi il monitor
<saltabecca> ho lubuntu
<Michaela> ce qualcuno che sa rispondermi ce qualcuno che si intende di pc e di Ubuntu?
<krabador> saltabecca, lubuntu quale, e su quale pc
<saltabecca> io aspetto krabador non c'è problema ma nessuno mi risponde mai e gradirei che se non c'è 1 soluzione mi venisse scrito chiaramente
<saltabecca> lubuntu 13.10 x64
<saltabecca> scritto*
<krabador> saltabecca, qui dentro, chi sa rispondere ad una domanda, ed è presente, risponde
<krabador> saltabecca, nessuno ha doveri con nessuno
<saltabecca> è 1 domanda semplicissima,ho seguito varie guide ma non riesco purtroppo
<saltabecca> sappiamo che nessuno ha doveri ed obblighi
<krabador> ecco, "ho seguito varie guide" che significa? quali? che cosa dicevano?
<saltabecca> che i gestori energia vanno in conflitto,tuttavia non ho ancora risolto
<saltabecca> ho pure disinstallato xfce gestore energia ma lo schermo si spegne
<Michaela> ho bisogno di un aiutino ce qualcuno grazie?
<krabador> Michaela, chiedi, fornendo informazioni dettagliate sul problema e sul sistema
<krabador> saltabecca, hai visto se hai  "PNP OS " questa voce nel bios?
<Michaela> grazie krabador io ho un packard Bell e ho installato ubuntu già da tempo con il aggiornamento del 13.10 non mi va piu il pc quando accendo il pc e clicco su ubuntu mi riappare la stessa scritta root@ilmionome - Dots - E2 : ~ # _  cosa devo fare?
<saltabecca> no vedo subito
<saltabecca> nel caso io la abbia cosa faccio?
<krabador> off
<krabador> la spegni
<saltabecca> ok provo grazie
<krabador> Michaela, premendo ctrl alt f2, che succede?
<Michaela> grazie krabador io ho un packard Bell e ho installato ubuntu già da tempo con l'aggiornamento di 13.10 non mi va piu il pc quando accendo il pc e clicco su ubuntu mi riappare la stessa scritta root@ilmionome - Dots - E2 : ~ # _ non ci capisco più niente :'(
<krabador> Michaela, che fai, mi ricopi lo stesso messaggio al posto di rispondere?
<krabador> Michaela, quando premi ctrl alt f2, in quel punto, che succede?
<Michaela> non succede niente
<krabador> Michaela, riesci a digitare, in questo terminale che ti appare?
<URUS> krabador: fa diferenza il alt da premere ? dx o sx ?
<krabador> no
<Michaela> root@ilmionome - Dots - E2 : ~ # _
<Michaela> questa scritta su schermo nero scritto in bianco
<URUS> Michaela: krabador , ti ha chiesto se dopo questa scritta  puoi scrivere
<saltabecca> krabador non c'è l'opzione
<mario_> salve, ho provato ad installare ubuntu 13.10 (prima esperienza linux) su un vecchio portatile: l'installazione sembra andare a buon fine, ma nella schermata che mi appare al riavvio non 'è nulla, solo lo sfondo. Cliccando col tasto destro riesco ad aprire qualche finestra (Home, scrivania, etc ) ma poi non si fanno più chiudere, in alto non hanno la barra con i comandi. Non c'è ovviamente nemmeno il Launcher. Che è successo?
<Michaela> si mi chiede praticamente qualcosa da scrivere si
<Michaela> come faccio cavoli ho paura di non prendere tutti i video e foto :'(
<akis24> mario_: prova a dare da terminale unity --replace e vedi se funziona
<URUS> Michaela: i video e foto e documenti li puoi ricuperare ,mentre per recuperare ubuntu non ho idea
<akis24> mario_: vecchio quanto il pc ?
<Samil> ciao a tutti. ho settato una mapatura della tastiera personalizzata con xmodmap. ricordo che c’era un modo per caricarla in automatico all’avvio della sessione, ma non ho presente come sia possibile. qualche aiuto?
<krabador> Michaela, allora, prova a mandare sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> Michaela, tutta la linea, da sudo in poi
<Michaela> urus  come faccio a recuperare i video e foto ?ke poi reinstallarlo ubuntu
<cybernova> Michaela, ti è già stato detto di utilizzare una live dalla quale poi puoi salvare tutti i file che ti servono
<URUS> Michaela: segui prima quello che ti ha deto krabador .. è lui il mago
<Samil> nessuno che possa aiutarmi?
<Samil> ricordo che era necessario modificare qualche file di configurazione di X (utilizzo gnome3 flashback)
<Michaela> krabador come faccio ad andare li?
<URUS> Michaela: da dove ti compare " root@ilmionome - Dots - E2 : ~ # _ " scrivi quello che ti ha detto lui
<krabador> Michaela, lo scrivi nel punto in cui hai detto che si ferma ubuntu
<URUS> cioe verrebbe fuori cosi : root@ilmionome - Dots - E2 : ~ # sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mario_> fujitsu-siemens, serie amilo, celeron M, 1.5 GHz
<mario_> akis_: il terminale unity non c'è ...
<NICK___>  Buona sera, vi chiedo gentilmente supporto dato che non riesco ad installare ubuntu in quanto gparted mi vede il disco come un'unica partizione.
<akis24> mario_: scarsino per ubuntu .. faresti bene a provare lubuntu oppure xubuntu credo le risorse di quel portatile siano limitate
<krabador> NICK___, che cosa c'è nel disco?
<akis24> mario_: il terminale lo apri con ctrl+alt+t
<NICK___> ciao windows 7 64 bit
<krabador> NICK___, e quante partizioni ci sono dentro?
<NICK___> due ì, disco c, d
<NICK___> sono partizioni primarie
<krabador> NICK___, carica ubuntu in live, "prova ubuntu" e manda uno screenshot di gparted
<krabador> !imagebin | NICK___
<ubot-it> NICK___: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mario_> akis_: --replace non funziona, risponde "comando non trovato"
<NICK___> ok krabador, grazie mille
<krabador> NICK___, dalla sessione live, puoi connetterti e tornare qui
<akis24> mario_: hai il terminale aperto adesso ?
<mario_> akis_: si
<akis24> mario_:  sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<akis24> mario_: quando finisce dai  dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<akis24> mario_:  e poi  setsid unity
<akis24> mario_: aspetta qualche secondo e vedi se si sistema  o prova a riavviare
<URUS> krabador: michaela ha dato il comando ma non riesce a scaricare , per provabilmente non è connessa ad internet
<mario_> akis_: da tutta una serie di errori: "Fatal : Root visual is not a GL visual"
<akis24> mario_:  cambia distro quel portatile non credo supporti unity
<krabador> URUS, magari se lo scrive in canale è meglio
<URUS> boh dice che non riesce a leggere il canale
<metalteo80> ciao, qualcuno sa indicarmi un software per creare codici a barre, oltre a barcode?
<metalteo80> o a kbrcode
<mario_> akis_: open suse 13 funzionava; riproverò con quella .  grazie
<URUS> metalteo80: qrcode
<URUS> metalteo80: ce anche una guida per crearlo in python
<NICK___> krabador, scusa per la pessima qualità dell'immagine. purtroppo la scheda di rete in modalità live non funziona. sto usando un altro pc
<krabador> NICK___, la lan?
<NICK___> esatto
<metalteo80> qualcosa di già fatto che sia utlizzabile da un utente medio-basso?
<URUS> metalteo80: gqrcode
<Michaela> krabador fosse se collego un hard disk esterno posso recuperare i video e foto?  scusa ma qui su la chat non riesco a leggere i ultimi commenti mi ritorna su
<akis24> metalteo80: forse  glabels  anche
<metalteo80> grazie proverò a cercarli
<metalteo80> ne ho trovati diversi ma sono uno peggio dell'altro e l'addons per write non funziona bene
<URUS> Michaela: si puoi , basta che avvi il dvd di installazione di ubuntu, scegli prova e non instala, una volta sul desktop, navighi tra le cartelle del ubuntu che hai gia installato in precedenza e selezioni le cartelle o file da spostare nel hd esterno e fai copia incolla
<krabador> Michaela, puoi caricare ubuntu in live e collegare un hd e recuperare quello che ti serve, puoi anche seguire il ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino | Michaela
<ubot-it> Michaela: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<NICK___> krabador, il laptop è toshiba  satellite  c50d, ho provato a seguire diverse faq ma niente. non mi vede le partizioni di windows
<URUS> NICK___: per curiosita cosa devi fare ?
<NICK___> vorrei installare ubuntu, fare il dual boot. ma il sistema vede solo un'unica partizione
<URUS> NICK___: soltanto una ?
<NICK___> si
<URUS> mi mandi l'immagine di gparted ?
<NICK___> si l'ho messa http://imagebin.org/287221
<NICK___> grazie mille dell'aiuto
<metalteo80> Grazie a tutti! a presto
<metalteo80> ps.... ultima cosa qualcuno ha provato Ubuntu su un Dell D630?
<Michaela> grazie ragazzi vado a comprarmi un hard disk esterno forse riesco a risolvere vi pagherò da bere ;-) a dopo
<krabador> NICK___, gparted, non la schermata di installazione
<URUS> se windows funziona bene e hai una sola partizione nel hd (ne dubito) puoi ridurre la partizione di windows direttamente da windows, per poi riavviare e procedere con la installazione di ubuntu nello spazio restante
<URUS> quello non è il software di gparted nella foto cmq
<NICK___> scusami credevo fosse gparted.. ho seguito questo video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNCSbTyUzoM ma niente
<URUS> NICK___: se hai una prendrive crea uno screenshot in modo che si veda bene e poi carica l'immagine
<krabador> URUS, non riesce a connettersi
<URUS> krabador: prendrive
<URUS> fare screenshot ->usb-pendrive->altro-pc -> carica immagine :)
<krabador> NICK___, quando hai provato a fare l'installazione, hai riscontrato l'opzione "installa a fianco a windows" ?
<NICK___> no non l'ho vista
<krabador> NICK___, di che pc parliamo?
<NICK___> toshiba satellite C50D-A-12X part number PSCGWE-01Q01QIT
<NICK___> mi sono espresso male prima, volevo dire che ho provato anche con la live di gparted e ho lo stesso risultato
<NICK___> scusatemi
<krabador> NICK___, hai uefi?
<NICK___> tolto
<NICK___> e win 7 funziona
<NICK___> c'era l'8 preinstallato
<krabador> !uefi | NICK___
<ubot-it> NICK___: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<krabador> da comunque un'occhiata qui
<NICK___> ok grazie mille krabador ed Urus, siete stati molto gentili. Buona serata.
<dap_> ok
<krabador> dap_, di che pc, e ubuntu parliamo?
<dap_> pc acer 5750g cpu i7 scheda video nvidia gt540m e intel family 3000 hd , ho provato sia ubuntu 12.10 sia 13.04 uguale
<krabador> dap_, in live non avevano problemi?
<dap_> non ho provato
<krabador> dap_, puoi entrare in live, accedere nella partizione del sistema di cui parli, e vedere le ultime linee di /var/log/syslog
<franco> buonasera, sono alle prime armi con ubuntu, dovrei installare il plg-in di adobe, clicco su scarica e si apre una maschera che chede di avviare un'appluicazione, con scegli si apre l'elenco delle risorse, cosa debbo fare?
<koalinux> buonasera
<koalinux> domanda: se io volessi spostare la sessione gnome dalla tty7 alla tty1 su quali file dovrei agire?
<koalinux> sotto /etc/init ci sono le tty fino alla 6
<koalinux> tty.conf intendo
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> koalinux, qual è lo scopo finale di tutto ciò?
<koalinux> avere sy tty1 una console e su tty2 gnome session
<koalinux> su tty3 xbmc ecc ecc
<cristian_c> koalinux, prova con reptyr
<cristian_c> koalinux, ma a cosa ti serve fare una cosa del genere?
<NINO> salve!
<NINO> ho un problema
<krabador> NINO, chiedi
<NINO> nel mio pc è attualmente installato w8 e vorrei istallare anche ubunto, ma quando avvio la iso mi da questo problema
<NINO> unable to mount root fs on unknown block
<Delfino1983> UEFI
<Delfino1983> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<krabador> !uefi | NINO
<ubot-it> NINO: please see above
<Delfino1983> NINO leggi quello che ubot-it ha scritto :)
<krabador> ma non ringraziarlo
<NINO> come faccio ad essere sicuro che il mio pc sia uefi perche ho dei dubbi al riguardo
<NINO> ahahahah
<Delfino1983> NINO windows 8
<Delfino1983> Il S.O. windows 8 è gia provvisto di questa specifica chiamata UEFI
<krabador> NINO, di che pc parliamo?
<NINO> un acer aspire 5740g
<krabador> ha uefi
<NINO> ma dal boot quando avvio l'usb non d'à nessuna voce uefi
<NINO> com'è possibbile?
<krabador> NINO, va nel bios
<NINO> sto usando questo pc per la chat
<NINO> cmq continua...
<NINO> sta mattina ho istallato xubuntu nel pc della mia raga senza problemi
<krabador> NINO, in assenza di uefi/efi, non ci sono problemi
<trustythar> Sera a tutti
<krabador> NINO, scusami, che versione di ubuntu hai provato a far partire, 32 o 64 bit?
<NINO> la più recente 64 bit
<krabador> la 13.10?
<NINO> si
<NINO> cmq
<NINO> guardando su gestione del disco, mi dice NTFS e non UEFI come nell'immaggine...grrrr
<NINO> può essere che devo creare una nuova partizione adesso da windows?
<NINO> buh
<krabador> NINO, mi mandi uno screenshot di quell'immagine?
<krabador> !imagebin | NINO
<ubot-it> NINO: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<koalinux> nessun'idea per la domanda che ho posto?
<cristian_c> koalinux, ti è stato già risposto
<koalinux> cristian_c, sorry avevo letto male
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> koalinux, ma a che ti serve fare una cosa del genere?
<koalinux> cristian_c, mi serve perchè vorrei installare xbmc che si avvii in automatico al boot su una determinata tty
<NINO> http://imagebin.org/287243
<NINO> ecco l'immagine
<cristian_c> koalinux, perché su un'altra tty?
<koalinux> cristian_c, in realtà vorrei semplicemente poter gestire, una volta installato xbmc, una'altra tty per emergenza
<cristian_c> ?
<krabador> NINO, disabilita " avvio rapido" in win8 , e riprova a far partire ubuntu
<cristian_c> emergenza?
<NINO> scusa l'ignoranza ma come faccio, da dove ci vado
<HitThat> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se i file binari su linux sono pericolosi o meno?
<koalinux> cristian_c, fondamentalmente devo avere una macchina che funga da riproduttore multimediale e all'occorrenza se ho bisogno di una sessione grafica gnome, vorrei poterla utilizzare semplicemente switchando di tty
<krabador> HitThat, puo' succedere di tutto
<koalinux> cristian_c, ma vorrei decidere io su quale tty
<cristian_c> koalinux, capito
<HitThat> Perché si sono autoscaricati, il fatto è che non hanno un metodo di apertura, come se fosse un sistema chiuso
<cristian_c> koalinux, ma fai prima con mythubuntu
<cristian_c> ha già questo switch incorporato
<koalinux> cristian_c, sì ma vorrei (solo per passione) fare una macchina custom
<cristian_c> lol
<koalinux> cristian_c, partendo da un ubuntu server e installando solo lo stretto necessario
<koalinux> :)
<cristian_c> ok
<krabador> HitThat, che significa, "si sono auto scaricati"?
<cristian_c> HitThat, pacchetti binari?
<HitThat> Si..
<krabador> HitThat, spiegati meglio
<HitThat> Che mentre navigavo, si è aperta la finestra dei download a si è scaricato tutto da solo..
<cristian_c> NINO, lol
<cristian_c> *HitThat, lol
<NINO> ok dai fatto
<NINO> non mi resta che provare
<HitThat> Si, allora, mentre navigavo, google e siti normali, la finestra di download si è aperta e ha cominciato a scaricare sempre più cose, tipo almeno 9 pacchetti binari
<HitThat> quando vado su permessi, non mi è concesso aprire o leggere i pacchetti
<krabador> NINO, sicuro di aver fatto?
<krabador> NINO, come hai fatto?
<NINO> si si,pannello di controllo, alimentazione ecc...avvio rapido disattivato
<krabador> NINO, ok, prova adesso
<HitThat> Che c'è da ridere?
<NINO> oK!
<NINO> ti ringrazzio tantissimo sei stato molto esauriente
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> per il momento
<krabador> :D
<NINO> a mai più risentirci mi auguro :) buona serata
<krabador> ciao :)
<HitThat> Vorrei sapere solo come capire che funzione hanno questi pacchetti, senza innescare qualcosa
<cristian_c> HitThat, è la prima volta che leggo una roba del genere
<krabador> HitThat, roba che si scarica non intenzionalmente, non è un buon segno
<HitThat> Bé purtroppo è capitata a me, sapreste dirmi come risolvere? Ho letto che potrebbero essere delle backdoor..
<krabador> HitThat, che sistema operativo stai usando?
<HitThat> Linux
<krabador> quale?
<HitThat> 12.04
<HitThat> ubuntu scusami
<HitThat> nessuno?
<krabador> HitThat, se tu stai normalmente navigando ed iniziano a partire download, diciamo che non conviene essere curiosi di cosa siano i pacchetti scaricati
<D4d0> be si
<HitThat> Si ok, ma voi siete più bravi di me questo è poco ma sicuro, posso capire almeno che funzione hanno questi binari?
<trustythar> HitThat: non credo che siano delle backdoor
<HitThat> nel senso, se sono delle backdoor o se sono altre cose..
<krabador> HitThat, a me personalmente non interessa sapere cosa ti si scarica chissà da dove
<krabador> mia opinione
<D4d0> be se hai un buon firewall non dovrestri preuccuparti
<krabador> HitThat, se non lo fai intenzionalmente, sicuramente non è un bene.
<HitThat> a me interesserebbe come comportarmi però, nel senso che comandi devo fare da terminale per capire se ci sono connesioni nascoste
<HitThat> connessioni*
<D4d0> comunque il mio consiglio, è nel caso di un antivirus, se si ha un file sospetto di lasciarlo 24 ore prima di aprirlo
<D4d0> prova tcpdump
<HitThat> ok come si usa?
<D4d0> scrivi tcpdump e hai il log delle connessioni con relativo ip
<krabador> HitThat, netstat -na | grep LISTEN , cosi' vedi le porte aperte nel sistema
<enzotib> o netstat -ltunp
<enzotib> con sudo è pure meglio
<Fetentone> ma la crypt setup di sistema non può proprioo essere decriptata e poi tolta???? una partizione criptata non si può decriptare
<Fetentone> home intendo
<enzotib> what?
<krabador> Fetentone, non si maneggiano confortabilmente le partizioni criptate
<HitThat> ok faccio subito un secondo
<HitThat> ok fatto, ora?
<enzotib> Fetentone, http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/11253/backup-del-disco-criptato
<trustythar> ora hai al lista dei progr. coonessi
<Fetentone> krabador, lo so, l'ho appreso a mie spese, ma questo controllo continuo dei dischi è quei continui problemini mi hanno esasperato
<HitThat> Di listening ce ne sono molte..
<enzotib> Fetentone, magari trovi qualche spunto interessante
<HitThat> netstat -na | grep LISTEN con questo comando, ci sono tanti listening
<krabador> HitThat, pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | HitThat
<ubot-it> HitThat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fetentone> enzotib, ti ringrazio, avevo già visitato quel link eppure altri ma non mi i nteressano i dati, quelli li vedo, e li ho pure salvati su UbuntuOne
<Fetentone> il problema è che ad ogni riavvio chiede il controllo dei dischi
<HitThat> Ah ok, scusatemi.. Non so come si usano queste cose.. Vado subito..
<enzotib> Fetentone, e questo che c'entra con la criptazione?
<trustythar>  HitThat incolla tutto quello che ti da il terminale
<trustythar> su pastebin
<HitThat> sisi
<Fetentone> enzotib, è successo dopo che krabador mi ha fatto montare un "nuovo kernel" che non mi faceva funzionare niente, sono dovuto tornare al vecchio ma nel mentre mi chiede il controllo dei dischi
<Fetentone> 3 dischi che io non ho
<enzotib> sempre colpa di krabador
<HitThat> Così?
<Fetentone> no, spetta non era krabador
<HitThat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6769895/
<Fetentone> krabador, mi ha aiutato a risolvere
<Fetentone> e da 3 dischi ora ne vede 1 solo
<trustythar> mi sembra che sia tutto ok HitThat
<trustythar> anzi e tutto nella norma
<HitThat> possibile, che sia tutto trasparente? Magari che qui non venga visualizzata la connessione nascosta?
<trustythar> si possibile
<trustythar> il terminale non mente
<HitThat> Cioè? Non ho capito, è possibile ma il terminale non mente.. Come hai capito ch'è tutto apposto?
<enzotib> HitThat, è tutta roba locale
<HitThat> ok e qui?:
<HitThat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6769931/
<trustythar> no ti ho detto che il terminale non sbaglia e poi quando ti dicevo [si è possibile ] stavo rispond. alla domanda possibile, che sia tutto trasparente?
<HitThat> Ah ok.. Bene, siccome alla fine stiamo parlando di un computer, quindi è possibile controllare se effettivamente è tutto trasparente?
<trustythar> su linux si su altri os meno o per niente
<HitThat> Tipo, è possibile che un eventuale virus, sia entrato a far parte di un programma locale? Perché io avvio (non uccidetemi) firefox da root..
<HitThat> Ok allora come posso fare se con linux si può, mettere in evidenza questa ulteriore connessione trasparente? Così da mettermi in cuore e l'anima in pace..
<HitThat> Ah dimenticavo, da quando è avvenuto il download da solo, il pc si blocca spesso..
<cristian_c> <HitThat> Tipo, è possibile che un eventuale virus, sia entrato a far parte di un programma locale? Perché io avvio (non uccidetemi) firefox da root..
<cristian_c> che idea straordinaria...
<cristian_c> cominciano a spiegarsi molte cose...
<trustythar> lol
<cristian_c> HitThat, perché hai deliberatamente sabotato il sistema?
<trustythar> e questa la verità HitThat
<trustythar> sabotato ...
<cristian_c> eh
<nannes> trustythar testanva semplicemente il virus che aveva appena creato
<HitThat> In che senso sabotato?
<nannes> :D
<cristian_c> trustythar, non saprei come altro definirlo
<nannes> e per sbaglio si è contagiato da solo
<trustythar> nannes:  ottimo virus me lo passi ...lol
<HitThat> Io non ho creato nessun tipo di virus, altrimenti non starei qui a chiedervi aiuto
<cristian_c> HitThat, è particolarmente suicida lanciare il browser come root
<trustythar> e poi perchè lo lanci da root?
<cristian_c> così come altre applicazioni che fanno intenso uso del web
<cristian_c> ma il browser sopratutto
<cristian_c> trustythar, ecco perché il 'deliberatamente'
<HitThat> Perché normalmente, diverse configurazioni da normale, non me le fa applicare..
<cristian_c> l'unico scopo è quello di farsi del male
<nannes> vabeh, vediamo di concentrarci sul problema
<cristian_c> HitThat, io farei un bel ripristino di sistema
<cristian_c> HitThat, una volta, stupidamente, abboccai a un'esca su #ubuntu, la gui impazzì. L'unico modo per risolvere fu installare, non trovai altro
<cristian_c> *ii
<cristian_c> *reinstallare
<nannes> HitThat: Interessante però sarebbe sapere quali siti stavi visitando in quel momento
<HitThat> Ok ho sbagliato, però siccome voglio conoscere il sistema almeno su queste cose, mi potreste aiutare un minimo?
<trustythar> certo HitThat
<cristian_c> HitThat, ti conviene reinstallare per risolvere, altrimenti mi viene da pensare che non hai un _reale_ problema
<HitThat> Grazie..
<nannes> HitThat: Se si sono aperte veramente finestre di download su firefox, sarebbe una buona azione dirci quali siti visitaviIiii!
<HitThat> Aspettate un secondo, facciamo un resoconto, io ho questa roba da una settimana circa, il pc si blocca, sono entrato nei miei account, ma non è successo niente, se non che si blocca
<nannes> -.-'
<HitThat> Bé siti come vestiti, avevo molte pagine aperte!
 * nannes sospetta che i siti non fossero proprio 'na roba innocenteee .......... 
<fleurtherock> bau
<fleurtherock> bau
<fleurtherock> bau
<HitThat> Vestiti, viaggi..
<nannes> vabeh, battaglia persa .. auguri
<cristian_c> HitThat, più passa il tempo e peggio è , secondo me...
<trustythar> reinstalla tutto  da zero HitThat
<HitThat> Auguri?
<cristian_c> e non ha senso stare in questa situazione senza fare nulla e cercando di capire, mentre qualunque cosa può essere successa
<cristian_c> !ripristino | HitThat
<ubot-it> HitThat: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> il consiglio ti è stato dato
<koalinux> buonanotte a tutti
<trustythar> vado anche io buonaserata a tutti
<HitThat> Almeno ditemi s'è possibile sapere la funzione di questi binari, vi sto chiedendo aiuto tutto qui! Voglio conoscere anche io la funzione del mio sistema! Chiedo troppo forse?
<HitThat> Avete ragione, sono stato uno stupido..
<HitThat> Quindi anche la pennina potrebbe essere infetta?
<enzotib> !chat | HitThat
<ubot-it> HitThat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<HitThat> So come si formatta
<HitThat> Ma vi sto solo chiedendo aiuto ubot.. Non voglio perdere le foto dei miei..
<HitThat> La pennina potrebbe essere contaminata? Rispondetemi almeno a questo..
<enzotib> !chat | HitThat e due
<ubot-it> HitThat e due: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> tutto . se col pc comandi la macchina del caffè, pure quello potrebbe essere contaminato
<HitThat> cosa vuol dire quel !chat?
<nannes> vuol dire che stai per prenderti un bel +q se continui a parlare in questo canale
<HitThat> ok va bene, me ne vado. Grazie del supporto
<NINO> Ciao, sono di nuovo io, con lo stesso stressante problema di pocofà
<kisso> buonasera!
<NINO> ciao, non riesco a istallare ubuntu
<kisso> c'e' nessuno?
<NINO> per un ricorrente errore
<NINO> vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown block
<cristian_c> vfs?
<NINO> a quanto pare il problema è comune ma non ho trovato ancora nessuna soluzione
<cristian_c> NINO, hai provato in live?
<NINO> yes
<NINO> credo di no...
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> NINO, prima di installare, un sistema va _testato_
<cristian_c> ed eventualmente poi installato
<cristian_c> !nessuno | kisso
<ubot-it> kisso: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<NINO> si ma come faccio...
<NINO> faccio partire il sistema dal boot sembra che parte e poi mi d'ha l'errore qualsiasi scelta io faccia
<cristian_c> NINO, fino a che punto arrivi?
<cristian_c> NINO, quale .iso hai scaricato e quale supporto hai utilizzato per creare la live?
<NINO> avvio l'usb dal boot (iso avviabbile ovviamente) la iso parte, mi dà una schermata, scelgo la lingua, e poi mi da varie opzioni come installare, provare ecc, qualsiasi cosa io scelga di fare mi dà l'errore
<cristian_c> NINO, come hai creato la live usb?
<NINO> ho scaricato l'ultima versione a 64 bit e ho utilizzato universal usb
<cristian_c> 13.10?
<NINO> si
<cristian_c> NINO, come hai formattato l'usb?
<cristian_c> NINO, di quale pc si parla?
<NINO> con windows credo
<cristian_c> NINO, ?
<cristian_c> non ho chiesto con quale OS
<NINO> il pc è un aspire serie 5+++
<NINO> 5470 mi pare
<NINO> mi sa che non ho capito la domanda, come avrei dovuto formattare? proprietà, formatta
<cristian_c> NINO, il filesystem con cui la formatti
<NINO> NTFS
<NINO> ho sparato una cazzata?
<cristian_c> NINO, no
<cristian_c> NINO, però vanno formattate in fat32
<cristian_c> NINO, comunque, il pc è del 2010
<NINO> il pc non è uefi se e qui che volevi arrivare
<cristian_c> NINO, spero sia con processore a 64 bit :P
<NINO> eddai! certo :)
<cristian_c> NINO, dunque, formattala in fat32 e poi usa unetbootin
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | NINO
<ubot-it> NINO: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<NINO> ok dai in questo faccio quest'ultima prova in tal caso ci risentiamo domani
<NINO> grazie dell'aiuto, trovo che questa chat sia un ottima cosa per la risoluzione dei problemi
<cristian_c> NINO, anche il wiki
<NINO> una buona serata a tutti
<cristian_c> !wiki | NINO
<ubot-it> NINO: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<NINO> ok grazie ancora
<cristian_c> np
<miki_> Buonasera, e possibile acquistare il pacchetto d'istallazione ? e quanto e il costo. grazie
<cristian_c> miki_, non c'è un costo di licenza per scaricare e installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> almeno per ora
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> miki_, le aziende possono richiedere il servizio di assistenza a canonical, comunque
<miki_> non sono un'azienda e che o due portatili ma non arrivo a istallare ne uno ne l'altro, pensavo che avreste voi dei cd più semplice per me a istallare
<cristian_c> miki_, prima di installare prova in live il sistema
<cristian_c> poi decidi se installare
<miki_> scusa la mia ignoranza nella materia ma sarebbe come in live?
<cristian_c> miki_, la modalità live ti permette di provare il sistema senza installarlo
<cristian_c> sull'hard disk
<miki_> e  la procedura qual'è grazie,
<cristian_c> miki_, prima di tutto scarichi la .iso di ubuntu
<cristian_c> miki_, a seconda del pc su cui vuoi provarlo/installarlo
<paperina> scusate il disturbo....esiste skype per ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> !skype | paperina
<ubot-it> paperina: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<cristian_c> paperina, lo trovi anche nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<paperina> grazie......proverò ad installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> paperina, non fai prima a provare in live?
<cristian_c> :P
<paperina> il fatto è che questo più che un pc è una caffettiera :(
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ah, un rottame
<cristian_c> paperina, ma è una leggenda quella di linux che ringiovanisce le nonne
<paperina> si...il portatile si è rotto....e questo fa il rumore di un phon
<paperina> ecco....tutti che mi dicevano di mettere questa cosa
<cristian_c> paperina, se ha la ventola a palla, forse vuol dire che è pieno di polvere, da quando non gli dai una soffiata?
<cristian_c> lol
<paperina> credo da sempre.....era nell'armadio da non so quanto tempo
<cristian_c> paperina, bomboletta ad aria compressa, ad esempio
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao a tutti. avrei un quesito che riguarda la openvpn e le rotte di ritorno. modalità ptp.
<cristian_c> paperina, poi ci piazzi una versione leggera di ubuntu, al limite
<cristian_c> !lxde
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lxde'
<paperina> o...aspetto il portatile....non vorrei che poi esploda :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> paperina, ovviamente va pulito con alimentazione scollegata :P
<paperina> mi è venuta un'idea....lo pulisco con il phon....chissà mai che facciano amicizia :P
<cristian_c> paperina, non basta
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao a tutti. avrei un quesito che riguarda la openvpn. configurato server openvpn, in modalita router, non bridge. abilitato ip4forwarding, manda la regola di rotta per raggiungere la rete dietro il server. il client vede il server e gli host dietro il server, però questi non rispondono perchp non conoscono la rotta di ritorno.
<cristian_c> peraltro dovrebbe essere fredda
<cristian_c> B1z2aRr0n3, openvpn?
<cristian_c> !vpn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<B1z2aRr0n3> hamachi lo uso e mi trovo benissimo anche se ho dubbi sulla sicurezza
<B1z2aRr0n3> lo adoro perche mette su rete mesh. pero mi sto dedicando a openvp.
<cristian_c> paperina, no privato
<paperina> si scusa
<B1z2aRr0n3> ma la mia domanda è.. con la fonera, la openvpn funziona bene e raggiungo anche gli host dietro il server senza bisogno di aggiungere rotte sui client.. come mai? qualche magia di iptable?
<B1z2aRr0n3> grazie ubot-it ma non voglio usare ipsec. ma openvpn!: :D
<B1z2aRr0n3> si cristian_c .
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<cristian_c> @B1z2aRr0n3,
<B1z2aRr0n3> dimmi cristian_c
<cristian_c> non so se lo hai letto
<France> sera
<France> +
<B1z2aRr0n3> credo di aver trovato! iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<franco> buonasera, sono alle prime armi con ubuntu, dovrei installare il plg-in di adobe, clicco su scarica e si apre una maschera che chede di avviare un'appluicazione, con scegli si apre l'elenco delle risorse, cosa debbo fare?
<cristian_c> franco, quale plugin?
<franco> adobe flash player (installer)
<cristian_c> fradeve, devi usare i repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> *franco
<cristian_c> franco, sudo apt-get installa flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> franco, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<franco> cristian_c  [sudo] password for franco:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto flashplugin-installer è già alla versione più recente. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 246 non aggiornati. franco@franco-HP-2133-FU344EA:~$
<cristian_c> franco, quindi l'avevi già installato
<cristian_c> aspé
<cristian_c> ' e 246 non aggiornati'
<cristian_c> ?
<franco> <cristian_c> già ma non sembra funzionare
<cristian_c> franco, ma li fai gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<franco> <cristian_c> dimmi come
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> sera
<cristian_c> franco, dal gestore aggiornamenti
<franco> <cristian_c> nelle impostazioni sistema non lo trovo, dove lo cerco?
<cristian_c> franco, quale *buntu hai installato?
<franco> <cristian_c> 12.4
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> con unity?
<franco> <cristian_c> non saprei
<Bobbix> Buona sera a tutti. Dovrei installare ubuntu su un vecchio PC ma mi dice che l'hardware non supporta PAE.
<Bobbix> Ho googlato e provato a seguire tutte le guide... mi pare però che manchi qualcosa di determinante... COME SI FA.
<Bobbix> L'installazione consigliata sarebbe dal CD mini.iso MA arrivato al download dal mirror si blocca tutto e l'installazione non prosegue.
<cristian_c> lol
<Bobbix> L'idea sarebbe di installare la minimal e poi mettere su un ambiente desktop lxde (lubuntu quindi).
<cristian_c> franco, apri un terminale
<franco> Cristian_c si ci sono
<cristian_c> fradeve, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<franco> Cristian_c  ecco cosa viene franco@franco-HP-2133-FU344EA:~$ echo $DESKTOP_SESSION ubuntu-2d franco@franco-HP-2133-FU344EA:~$
<cristian_c> fradeve, quindi stai usando unity 2d
<franco> <cristian_c> sarebbe l'aggiornamento?
<cristian_c> Bobbix, è stata appena creata una guida sul wiki
<cristian_c> fradeve, ?
<cristian_c> *franco
<franco>  <cristian_c> ci sei sempre? come procedo per gli aggiornamenti?, dai menù non li trovo
<cristian_c> fradeve, ma tu sei su unity
<cristian_c> usa la dash
<franco>  <cristian_c> sono pochi giorni che sono su ubuntu, cosa è la dash?
<cristian_c> !unity | franco
<Bobbix> cristian_c: credo che io stia seguendo proprio quella guida... ma al momento (dopo avermi proposto un certo mirror it.ubunut.org...) è fermo con una schermata blu e non va ne avanti ne indietro. Morale della favola NON SI INSTALLA.
<ubot-it> franco: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> Bobbix, quale guida?
<franco>  <cristian_c ok mi metto a studiare
<cristian_c> fradeve, basta il primo link
<Ciavi> ciao ragazzi! ho un problema: sto cercando di installare Teamviewer su Ubuntu 13.10 (x64), eseguo il pacchetto .deb e mi dice che la dipendenza non puo essere soddisfatta:lib32asound32
<Ciavi> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<cristian_c> Ciavi, hai seguito la guida sul wiki?
<Ciavi> quale guida? ho provato a cercare ma non ho trovato (forse non l'ho vista , ora riguardo). Comunque non è che sono un utente avanzato.
<Bobbix> cristian_c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall (ma non è l'unica che hoi seguito.. si somigliano tutte).
<Bobbix> cristian_c: novità... è andato avanti (dopo più di un'ora di attesa... procedo e vediamo se stavolta completa bene. Grazie ugualmente cristian_c
<cristian_c> Bobbix, non sto parlando di quella
<Ciavi> niente non trovo nulla... come faccio a risolvere sto problema con l'installazione?
<cristian_c> Bobbix, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<cristian_c> Ciavi, la guida si trova sul wiki
<cristian_c> Ciavi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto/TeamViewer
<Ciavi> io ho fatto cosi ma mi dice: "La dipendenza non puo essere soddisfatta:lib32asound32"
<cristian_c> Ciavi, così cosa?
<Ciavi> come descritto nella guida che mi hai linkato (http:/u/wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto/TeamViewer) ma Ubuntu Software Center mi dice :" La dipendenza non puo essere soddisfatta:lib32asound32 "
<Ciavi> (link copiato male)
<cristian_c> Ciavi, che release di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ah, 13.10
<Ciavi> 13.10 (64bit)
<cristian_c> Ciavi, quale versione di teamviewer hai scaricato?
<Ciavi> la 9.0.24147 (ultima relase)
<cristian_c> Ciavi, può darsi che la 13.10 non sia supportata
<cristian_c> anche perché non c'è più ia32-libs
<cristian_c> Ciavi, in questo caso ti conviene usare ubuntu a 32 bit per aggirare l'ostacolo
<Ciavi> adesso ho trovato una discussione sul forum che tratta del mio stesso identico problema e dice che è stato risolto, ora ci guardo. grazie dell'aiuto :D
<esulu> ciao
<esulu> ragazzi
<esulu> faccio fatica a guardare dei dvd
<esulu> che mi consigliate
<esulu> ?
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-18
<road> 'Sera a tutti, per installare l'ultima release di ubuntu da usb quale programma bisogna utilizzare? (partendo dall'iso)
<jester-> road: usi winz?
<road> yes da xp
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> 1installazione
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<road> Grazie tante ragazzi!!!
<road> Buonanotte a tutti domani installo ;)
<akis24> giorno
<dimitri> salve, sto provando ubuntu studio 13.10 e volevo configurare la mia doppia scheda video Intel+ NVIDIA   da dove parto ?
<domemanc65_> buongiorno a tutti
<domemanc65_> sono nella chat giusta per chiedere aiuto
<domemanc65_> per ubuntu 13.10
<akis24> si
<domemanc65_> ok grazie
<domemanc65_> siccome ho un disco ssd e ho cercato di abilitare il trim
<domemanc65_> pero' durante fase boot mi da un errore nel discard,
<domemanc65_> se praticamente invio con s mi si avvia il computers
<domemanc65_> se invece do m mi richiede dal terminale qualcosa che io non so fare
<domemanc65_> premetto che dalla guida il trim e' supportato
<akis24> domemanc65_:  dai un occhiata qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=496388
<akis24> dimitri:  leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus
<akis24> domemanc65_:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Trim anche qui
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Beppe69> Ciao sapreste dirmi quale piattaforma è più adatta per il mio samsung n250p atlom n455 1,66Ghz grafica Intel IGDX86 OS 32Bit. Ho già installato ubuntu 13.04 ma con qualche problemino. grazie
<jester-> Beppe69: xubuntu o lubuntu
<Beppe69> grazie.
<jester-> Beppe69: il sistema è comune puoi installare l'ambiente grafico
<jester-> xbuntu-desktop o lubuntu-desktop e segiere quale usare alla finestra di login
<Beppe69> c'e una guida per passare da ubuntu a xubuntu?
<jester-> semolicemente alla login clicchi sul circolino accanto a nome user e cambi
<dimitri> jester-, ho installato ubuntu studio. parte e va bene ma dopo un po di tempo rallenta in modo eclatante il video come se andasse a palla il sistema
<jester-> sudo apr-get install xubuntu-desktop per installare , o lubuntu-desktop
<dimitri> solo un rallentamento dei movimenti ma funziona tutto
<jester-> dimitri: kernel veloce?
<dimitri> una cosa che però non mi fa lavorare e che appena parte per i primi minuti non c'e'
<dimitri> kernel si
<dimitri> anche il terminale se scrivo qualcosa è lento nel rispondere ma se lancio il comando va bene
<jester-> mi pare usi il kernel veloce e non è tanto stabile specialmente se il pc è deboluccio
<jester-> e poca ram
<dimitri> ho un i7 con 8 gb
<jester-> aah bè deboluccio non è
<Beppe69> (jester)grazie provo subito!
<jester-> dimitri: uname -a
<dimitri> non direi che sia debolucvcio
<dimitri> ma appena parte vola
<jester-> dimitri: uname -a cosa risponde
<dimitri> va davvero bene
<dimitri> è che rallenta dopo un po
<dimitri> Linux dimitri-Dell-System-XPS-15Z 3.11.0-11-lowlatency #4-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Oct 2 22:48:21 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jester-> dimitri: secondo me è il kernel lowlatency
<jester-> installa anche linux-image-generic e provalo
<jester-> al grubbo scegli
<pigeta> giorno
<pigeta> problemino
<cummafra> salve ragazzi
<pigeta> ho necessità di installare xubuntu non avendo lettore dvd e sembra che il boot da usb non sia fattibile
<cummafra> qualcuno può darmi una mano con una scheda audio??
<pigeta> sono partito da cd minimale di ubuntu
<pigeta> installato,e poi ho dato apt-get install xfce4 gdm xorg
<pigeta> arrivo al gdm ma poi quando entro ho solo il puntatore del mouse
<pigeta> e lo schermo nero
<cummafra> qualche anima pia??
<cummafra> va beh
<cummafra> grazie ciao
<enzotib> pigeta, potevi invece dare apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<enzotib> pigeta, che si sarebbe portato dietro tutto il necessario
<orphen> hi
<orphen> ciao ragazzi
<orphen> come faccio ad instalate ubuntu dal cd?
<orphen> una volta effettuato il dovn load
<pigeta> enzotib e ora posso fare qualcosa a riguardo?
<pigeta> non riesco ad accedere all shell
<enzotib> pigeta, nemmeno con Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<pigeta> mi parte subito da gdm
<enzotib> !usbwin | orphen
<ubot-it> orphen: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<enzotib> !installazione | orphen
<ubot-it> orphen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pigeta> ok ora ho dato sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop mi dice 0 aggiornati,642installati,0 da rimuovere
<enzotib> pigeta, ok, procedi
<dimitri> jester-, niente da fare anche con l'altra versione non va
<Ab3L> raga, in thunderbird ho due cartelle dove vengono memorizzati gli e-mail in uscita. Ne ho due, perché uso più computer per accedere alla mia casella di posta elettronica. Da quanto ho capito, la prima cartella 'Sent' è una cartella locale e contiene solo gli e-mail inviati da questo pc. Mentre la cartella 'Sent Items' contiene gli e-mail inviati con il portale webmail. Il problema è che se sono su
<Ab3L> webmail, non vedo gli e-mail in 'Sent'.
<Ab3L> io posso spostarli da una cartella all'altra, quando sono su questo pc, ovviamente. Ma volevo sapere se non fosse possibile settare il conto in modo che gli e-mail in uscita andassero automaticamente in 'Sent Items' invece che in 'Sent' (poi l'IMAP dovrebbe fare il resto)
<Ab3L> .
<pigeta> enzotib ho fatto selezionando come dm lightdm ma non mi fa fare il login
<pigeta> ora provo a disinstallarlo e a installare qualcosa di pù leggero come xdm
<enzotib> pigeta, che errore ti dà?
<pigeta> eh eh l'ho gia disinstallato,comuque quando cercavo di fare il login mi riportava di nuovo alla schermata di login
<enzotib> pigeta, e non credo sia un problema di lightdm, però fammi sapere
<cristian_c> Ab3L, hai già domandato in #thunderbird?
<Ab3L> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> fallo
<pigeta> ora è bloccato sul caricamento di xubuntu
<pigeta> vabbe reinstalliamo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pigeta, pc vecio?
<pigeta> ibm thinkpad t30
<pigeta> cristian di dove sei?
<cristian_c> ipeuranio :)
<cristian_c> pigeta, xubuntu non lo regge un pc con 256 MB di ram
<pigeta> mi pare di avergliela aumentata
<pigeta> ma comunque lo usavo anche prima
<cristian_c> pigeta, creedo che con meno di 1 GB non ci fai molto
<cristian_c> pigeta, prima in che senso?
<stampede> Salve a tutti, io sto usando evolution per le mie mail su gnome, qualcuno sà dirmi come mettere le mail ricevute in ordine cronologico...adesso hanno un ordine "astratto"
<cristian_c> stampede, dovrebbe essere semplice, credo
<jester-> stampede: cliccando sulle etichette in cima alle colonne
<cristian_c> stampede, sulla destra hai le colonne , giusto?
<stampede> cristian_c: dove dice date...
<cristian_c> stampede, come ti ha detto jester-
<cristian_c> fai clic su date e avrai la visualizzazione per data
<jester-> modo comune a tutte le gui dati e non
<cristian_c> yes
<jester-> pure nel filemanager
<stampede> cristian_c: e secondo te per dividere le mail, come fà ad esempio gmail, come spam...social ecc?
<cristian_c> stampede, sulla sinistra hai la vista a cartelle, ad albero
<cristian_c> stampede, ma non fai prima a leggerti una guida a evolution? XD
<stampede> cristian_c: giusto, scusa ;)
<cristian_c> !evolution | stampede
<ubot-it> stampede: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Evolution
<cristian_c> in Ulteriori risorse c'è il link <cristian_c> stampede, ma non fai prima a leggerti una guida a evolution? XD
<cristian_c> <stampede> cristian_c: giusto, scusa ;)
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> Manuale utente di Evolution
<Michela> ciao sono la ragazza di ieri posso parlare con la persona di ieri per il problema con un pc packard Bell con ubuntu
<jester-> !qualcuno Michela
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !qualcuno | Michela
<ubot-it> Michela: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Michela> ciao urus sn michaela di ieri
<Matt_91> Michela: cosa non ti è chiaro esattamente di quello postato sopra da jester- ?
<URUS> Michela: ciao come va
<URUS> sei riuscita a recuperare i dati almeno ? :O)
<Michela> scusatr ragazzi solo che nn mi ricordo i vostri nicname
<Michela> non sono riuscita a fare partire il cd e non riesco a fare niente ho anche collegato alla rete e sono andata su network na nn mi va niente :'(
<URUS> Michela: devi specificare un po il tuo problemma, in che senso non riesci a far partire il cd
<URUS> che cd ?
<URUS> non riesci a bootare il cd ?
<URUS> oppure ti da errore qualcosa ?
<Michela> il cd con il ubuntu in prova come mi avete detto ieri ti ricordi urus
<RSA4096> Michela, nel boot hai impostato che il cd deve partire prima del sistema operativo?
<jester-> Michela: non è che hai copiato la iso anzichè scriverla?
<URUS> che pc hai ?
<Michela> rsa  no ho impostato x ke non lo so come si fa
<Michela> ho un packard Bell
<RSA4096> Michela, leggi questo http://www.megalab.it/2655/come-modificare-l-ordine-di-boot-e-avviare-da-cd
<URUS> Michela: appena accendi il pc con il cd dentro premi f10, ti verra chiesto da dove bootare, tu selezioni cd/dvd
<URUS> e fai invio
<Michela> allora sono su preparazione all'installazione ubuntu come faccio a salvare i miei video e foto su un hard disk esterno ?
<valerio> ciao
<cristian_c> Michela, hai provato già in live?
<valerio> qualcuno sa come installare lo scanner canon mp 280?
<jester-> valerio: guardato sul sito canon se i sono i driver linucs?
<valerio> si già scaricati e installati, la stampante funziona ma lo scanner non riesco neanche a creare il lancer. Premetto sono nuovo con linux.
<jester-> valerio: è una multi?
<valerio> si
<jester-> valerio: di solito è come se fossero separati, quindi driver stampante e driver scanner, guarda meglio
<cristian_c> PIXMA MP280	USB	0x04a9/0x1746	Good	All resolutions supported (up to 600DPI).	pixma  (0.17.4)	sane-pixma
<valerio> si infatti ho installato prima la stampante poi quelli dello scanner, pero nel pannello la stampante la trovo lo scanner no.
<cristian_c> pare i supporto sia nativo
<cristian_c> *il
<cristian_c> valerio, lol
<jester-> valerio: sudo simplescan
<jester-> o suco xsane
<cristian_c> non sta nella finestra stampanti
<jester-> sudo* lol
<cristian_c> :P
<jester-> cristian_c: michela sa di trollo
<valerio> bene, voi siete piu ferrati di me con linux io non so da dove iniziare per lo scanner...
<cristian_c> <jester-> valerio: sudo simplescan
<jester-> valerio: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> valerio, apri il terminale e digiti il comando di jester
<valerio> Comando "sudo*" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "sudo" dal pacchetto "sudo" (main)  Comando "sudo" dal pacchetto "sudo-ldap" (universe)
<cristian_c> valerio, sudo simplescan
<jester-> valerio: scrivi bene
<valerio> sudo: simplescan: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> simple-scan
<cristian_c> !info simple-scan
<ubot-it> simple-scan (source: simple-scan): Simple Scanning Utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 127 kB, installed size 576 kB
<jester-> valerio: sudo xsane
<valerio> ora provo
<valerio> sudo: xsane Comando "sudo:" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "sudo" dal pacchetto "sudo" (main)  Comando "sudo" dal pacchetto "sudo-ldap" (universe) sudo:: comando non trovato
<jester-> valerio: ??
<valerio> non mi riconosce il comando
<jester-> valerio: scrivi bene
<jester-> sudo xsane
<jester-> enter
<cristian_c> valerio, fai una cosa. Apri simple scan normalmente
<cristian_c> valerio, anche perché fino ad ora non hai mai provato ad eseguire la scansione
<valerio> da dove?
<jester-> valerio: sicuro di avere ubuntu?
<cristian_c> valerio, dove ci sono gli altri programmi ci saranno anche simple-scan o xsane
<cristian_c> valerio, tu da dove li lanci i programmi?
<valerio> allora
<valerio> da impostazioni di sistema ho la stamante ma non ho lo scanner
<cristian_c> valerio, che c'entra la stampa con la scansione?
<valerio> guidatemi da dove si aprono i programmi ho ubuntu 12.04 ecc tls
<jester-> valerio: sudo apt-get install xsane
<cristian_c> valerio, con unity=
<cristian_c> *?
<jester-> valerio: se non ti riconosce sudo a contarla giusta hai installato una debian
<valerio> <jester-> valerio: sudo apt-get install xsane sto seguendo e sta installando
<valerio> dovrebbe aver fini, ora??
<jester-> valerio: sudo xsane
<valerio> ma con sudo xsane mi appare che è sconsigliato da utilizzare, procedo ugualmente?
<cristian_c> valerio, è una prova
<valerio> ok
<valerio> appare stocercando dispositivi ma dice che non è disponibile alcun dispositivo nonostante sia acceso
<cristian_c> valerio, stessa cosa con simple-scan?
<valerio> provo
<valerio> con simple-scan mi apre la schermata per scanzionare ma non rileva lo scanner, la stessa schermata ero riuscito ad aprirla seguendo il percorso fino ad applications ma non andava ugualmente
<cristian_c> applications?
<cristian_c> valerio, quali pacchetti hai scaricato?
<valerio> cristian ora ti dico
<valerio> scangearmp-mp280series-1.60-1-deb
<valerio> una volta tolti dalla cartella zip ne escono 4 di cui 2 li installa e due no.
<valerio> i due installati hanno come estenzione scangearmp-common_1.60-1_i386.deb e scangearmp-mp280series_1.60-1_i386.deb
<Michela> ciao sono riuscita ad arrivare  al desktop e adesso ho bisogno di aiuto come arrivare ai miei file x salvare tutto su un hard disk esterno
<cristian_c> valerio, veramente a me fa scaricare un .tar
<valerio> tar??
<cristian_c> Michela, quindi sei in live
<Michela> sii cristian
<cristian_c> MP280series_scanner_driver.tar
<cristian_c> Michela, su quale partizione si trovano?
<krabador> Michela, devi montare la partizione del sistema da dove vuoi recuperare i files, e troverati tutto in /home/utente
<Michela> scusate non riesco a leggere la chat mi va sempre al inizio
<cristian_c> valerio, e dentro ci sono tre file, tra cui un .tar.gz
<krabador> Michela, puoi aprire il gestore dei files, vedere poi, se nel pannello a sinistra ci sono le partizioni da montare
<cristian_c> valerio, hai un sistema a 64 bit?
<valerio> no a 32
<Michela> ok krabador ho provato a cercare i video e foto x salvare su un hard disk esterno da 500 gb ma non mi trova i file
<krabador> Michela,dove li hai cercati?
<krabador> Michela, devi montare la partizione del sistema dal quale vuoi recuperare i files , li dentro saranno in /home/utente
<cristian_c> valerio, prova a disinstallare i due pacchetti
<krabador> Michela, di che sistema devi recuperare i files?
<Michela> ho cercato sia nelle cartelle su desktop sia su computer
<valerio> da dove si disistallano?
<krabador> Michela, di che sistema devi recuoperare i files=
<Michela> sistema di Ubuntu su un packard Bell
<krabador> Michela, allora, apri il terminale, manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | Michela
<ubot-it> Michela: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Michela> krabador mi puoi spiegare dove devo cliccare ke non ci capisco più niente
<krabador> Michela, il terminale
<krabador> in alto a sinistra, clicca la prima icona, poi scrivi terminal
<krabador> e clicca sul risultato
<krabador> oppure ctrl alt t
<krabador> e fai prima
<Michela> ok fatto
<krabador> adesso digita sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> ed invio
<krabador> poi invia copi ed incolli il contenuto su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Michela
<ubot-it> Michela: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Michela> krabador  non mi viene niente
<cristian_c> Michela, posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> il contenuto del terminale
<Michela> @ubot ce l'hai con me x che io povera sto solo cercando un aiuto grazie
<cristian_c> valerio, no privato
<valerio> ok
<cristian_c> Michela, fai come richiesto
<valerio> per togliere i pacchetti come devo fare
<cristian_c> valerio, ho letto la doc, scommetto che tu non l'hai fatto
<cristian_c> valerio, come rimuovi qualunque altro pacchetto installato, stesso sistema
<Michela> cristan cosa è postebin scusa l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> Michela, è un servizio per incollare gli output del terminale, ad esempio
<cristian_c> Michela, il bot ti ha fornito le indicazioni su come utilizzarlo
<pilotKde> Ciao a tutti ubunteri! ;)
<valerio> c'è installazioni applicazioni?
<cristian_c> valerio, prima ti avevo chiesto se usavi unity
<valerio> calcola che parto da zero con questo sistema operativo
<cristian_c> valerio, ottimo motivo per consultare il wiki
<cristian_c> e la doc ufficiale
<cristian_c> !help | valerio
<ubot-it> valerio: http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<cristian_c> !wiki | valerio
<ubot-it> valerio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<valerio> ok grazie.
<valerio> grazie di tutto ciao a tutti davvero gentili.
<kek> ciao ragazzi
<kek> ho scaricato lubunto da installare sul portatile ma dopo averlo masterizzato come immagine con nero imposto il boot da cd ma non parte come se non trovase nulla sul cd
<cristian_c> kek, hai controllato l'hash della iso per verificare se è integra?
<kek> ho scaricato winmd5sum ma non so dopo aver inviato il file iso come devo verificare il codicen ?
<kek> grazie
<kek> 5e85e368b6eaf1b9f5cf88467c6570f5
<cristian_c> !md5 | kek
<ubot-it> kek: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<kek> questo è il codice
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> kek, controlla la lista degli hash
<Samul> ho una epson stylus sx130, e utilizzo ubuntu 13.10 32 bit. ho installato cups, ma la stampante non va
<Samul> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a installarla e farla funzionare?
<kek> purtoppo non corrisponde
<kek> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> kek, riscarica la iso
<kek> da questo sito?
<kek> sempre lo stesso file?
<cristian_c> kek, quale sito?
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<kek> mi serve lubuntu
<Samul> ehi? nessuno che può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !pazienza | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<kek> scusate avevo sbagliato la versione
<cristian_c> lol
<kek> il codice corrisponde
<Samul> sì, scusa. è che ho chiesto già in diversi channel ma nessuno mi ha aiutato :/
<cristian_c> kek, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<cristian_c> Samul, quali channel?
<Samul> in altri network. quelli che frequento di solito
<cristian_c> ah, non informativi
<Samul> va beh non c'entra col mio problema lol hai qualche possibile soluzione tu?
<cristian_c> *c
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Samul, cups dovrebbe essere già installato
<Samul> sì in ogni caso non funziona
<cristian_c> Samul, su ubuntu, a meno che non sia tarocca
<Samul> ho scaricato i driver dal sito epson, e li ho installati
<cristian_c> <Samul> ho una epson stylus sx130, e utilizzo ubuntu 13.10 32 bit. ho installato cups, ma la stampante non va
<Samul> sì scusa, volevo dire che ho installato i driver
<cristian_c> Samul, ma avevi provato prima di installare?
<Samul> sì, e non funzionava
<cristian_c> Samul, cioè?
<kek> scusate quale potrebbe essere il prblema che non riconosce il sistema operativo dal cd ?
<cristian_c> Samul, cos'avevi fatto?
<cristian_c> kek, dipende dal pc, anche
<Samul> collegando solo la stampante, la vede ma non succede niente
<cristian_c> Samul, chi la vede?
<Samul> e con openoffice non la vede proprio
<Samul> stampanti, in impostazioni
<cristian_c> Samul, quindi l'avevi aggiunta?
<Fafa_> Ciao ragazzi :) Ho un problema con la connessione del mio PC fisso. Ho digitato dal terminale le seguenti righe, ma ho perso la rete e non riesco più a sistemare... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6774303/
<Samul> ti faccio vedere cosa vedo
<coelab> scusate l'intrusione, ma non so proprio come muovermi
<coelab> posso chiedere un consiglio oppure sto nel posto sbagliato?
<kek> mi date indicazioni in merito grazie
<Samul> è fermo così da 10 minuti:
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/PZAVCD3.png
<Samul> sia con che senza driver
<cristian_c> !chiedi | coelab
<ubot-it> coelab: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> kek, che pc è?
<kek> portatile hp
<coelab> grazie tante, sto provando a installare la versione ultima su una macchina HP pro 3405 MT
<kek> nx7300
<coelab> ma si ferma ad un certo punto e si blocca, ho provato anche la 12 idem
<coelab> ho provato sia 32 che 64 bit idem
<coelab> mentre la versione 10 va tranquillamente avanti
<Samul> cristian_c: pensi che potrei provare con microsoft paint su playonlinux?
<cristian_c> Samul, per fare cosa?
<Samul> per far funzionare la stampante -.-
<coelab> la macchina ha una CPU AMD Vision A4
<cristian_c> Samul, la stampante è su off
<kek> l'ho masterizzato su cd rescrivibile
<Samul> cristian_c: l'opzione è lockata
<kek> risulta dfi 696mb la iso
<Samul> non posso mettere on
<cristian_c> kek, su un cd ci sta
<kek> mica potrebbe divendere dal fatoo che il cd è di 700mb?
<kek> l'ho masteriizato da un altro pc con windows 7
<cristian_c> kek, può darsi che non abbia il supporto ak kernel pae
<cristian_c> *al
<cristian_c> kek, è la 13.10?
<cristian_c> Samul, apri un terminale
<kek> ho provato anche sul pc dove l'ho masteriizato d anche li non l ho vede
<Samul> sì
<cristian_c> kek, l'altro pc qual è?
<kek> fisso
<kek> con win 7
<cristian_c> Samul, digita: lpstat -t
<cristian_c> Samul, copia il risultato su pastebin
<Samul> ok
<cristian_c> !paste | Samul
<ubot-it> Samul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> coelab, sto guardando
<Samul> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6774356/
<cristian_c> Samul, quali pacchetti hai scaricato?
<Samul> dici driver?
<coelab> grazie
<coelab> premetto che ho provato anche a cambiare il lettore DVD, inoltre provando su un portatile funziona alla grande
<kek> come posso fare ?
<cristian_c> coelab, c'è bios uefi?
<cristian_c> Samul, intendo i driver
<cristian_c> kek, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<Samul> epson-inkjet-printer201101w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<Samul> questo è quello che ho installato
<kek> il fisso o quello dove devo installare lubuntuu?
<cristian_c> Samul, aspetta
<Samul> l'altro, per lo scanner, non me lo fa installare a causa di una dipendenza non soddisfatta
<cristian_c> kek, anche il fisso
<kek> ok
<cristian_c> Samul, che pacchetti hai scaricato per lo scanner?
<kek> allora il portatile dove cerco di installare linux ha una cpu intel centrino da 1,5 mhz e 512 mb ram
<cristian_c> kek, è vecchio anche il fisso?
<Samul> iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_i386.deb
<Samul> tutti dal sito della epson
<Samul> anche se potrebbe esserci qualche problema con la versione, credo
<cristian_c> kek, ho cercato nx7300 ed esce 1 GB come ram
<cristian_c> Samul, sulla 12.04?
<Samul> no
<Samul> 13.10
<Samul> ho ubuntu 13.10, se intendi quello
<kek> i fisso è un assemblato cpu intel quad core q9550 2.8 ghz 4 gb ram
<coelab> ho  visto che c'è un'opzione uefi al boot e l'ho diattivata
<cristian_c> Samul, credo tu abbia scaricato il pacchetto sbagliato
<Samul> ah, immaginavo
<Samul> come trovo il pacchetto corretto?
<cristian_c> Samul, aspetta
<cristian_c> coelab, quale iso hai scaricato? La 13.10 a 64 bit?
<kek> mi pare che dell'nx 7300 hanno fatto la versione con cpu intel forse quello ha 1 gb di ram?
<Samul> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=25083&DSCCHK=9ab403beea0ed75ed3bdd4df3fdd0d1555967b6c  e  http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=16845&DSCCHK=8635efd23692815f4dd2901534b3427ab194d0d1
<Samul> li ho presi da qui
<coelab> ma ho la netta impressione che sia la scheda grafica perchè una volta la fascia grigia in altro era tutta righettata
<cristian_c> kek, sì, intel
<kek> il mio intel celeron
<dimitri_> vorrei installare un ubuntu 32 13.04 pae (ho 8gb) da dove lo recupero ?
<kek> se puoi trovi qui le caratteristiche http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12614_na/12614_na.PDF
<cristian_c> ora guardo
<Samul> cristian_c: trovato qualcosa?
<Samul> (o dicevi a me?)
<cristian_c> Samul, ok, sul sito di openprinting dice che funziona perfettamente con linux
<Samul> quindi provo altri pacchetti?
<ocio> salve è la prima volta che provo ad installare linux ho scaricato il file iso l'ho decompresso su chiavetta ed adesso non so come installare linux sul computer e togliere definitivamente windows qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> no
<Samul> allora che faccio :/
<cristian_c> Samul, un attimo
<Samul> okok
<ocio> se provo a far partire l'autorun non mi dice installa ma solo prova da cd ma i file decompressi o compressi sono piu grandi dello spazio su cd
<kek> mi aiuti  samul.grazie
<Samul> kek, non ho seguito il tuo problema
<Samul> e ora come ora sono abbastanza impegnato a risolvere il mio.
<Samul> scusa ma proprio non posso
<kek> scusa era rivolto a cristian
<Samul> ah. ok
<kek> ha seguito lui il problema
<ocio> qualcuno sa aiutare un inesperto?
<cristian_c> kek, anche le caratteristiche del fisso
<user1> dimitri_ ubuntu 32 bit ha gia' pae per default, ma 13.04 non e' supportata da gennaio 2014, scarica 13.10
<Samul> è uscito, too late.
<Samul> cristian_c: trovato qualcosa ora?
<kek> cpu quad core da 2,4 ghz intel q9550
<kek> 4 gb di ram
<kek> con win 7
<cristian_c> Stylus SX130 Printer Driver	Linux latest	ESC/P Driver (full feature)	All language 02-07-2012
<cristian_c> Stylus SX130 Scanner Driver	Linux Ver. 2.29.3/1.26.0	core package&data package	All language 12-26-2013
<cristian_c> kek, capito
<kek> mi da quest'errore quando carica il cd
<Samul> è nei link che ho messo?
<cristian_c> kek, allora se non carica neanche lì, c'è qualche problema nel cd
<kek> isolinux:disk error 04,ax=4200,drive 9f
<kek> boot filed
<Samul> cristian_c: dove sarebbero i due pacchetti che hai linkato?
<kek> press a key to retry...
<Samul> *nominato
<cristian_c> epson-inkjet-printer-201101w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<cristian_c> 32 bit , giusto?
<Samul> sì
<kek> uso un cd rescrivibile
<cristian_c> kek, secondo me dovresti masterizzare in modo standard
<cristian_c> !iso | kek
<ubot-it> kek: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<kek> in che senso
<Samul> ok cristian_c ora lo scarico, e quello per la stampante?
<Gance> Ciao ragazzi, ho una domandina velocissima!! Mi consigliate un antivirus per Linux che serva solo a scansionare sistemi Windows? Grazie!
<cristian_c> Samul, forse ce lo hai già, controlla
<Samul> ma se non funziona la stampante come faccio ad avercelo? :/
<cristian_c> Samul, per lo scanner invece: iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb e iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb
<cristian_c> Samul, vedi quali hai scaricato
<Samul> ok
<cristian_c> Samul, apri un terminale
<Samul> ok il primo è esattamente quello che ho installato io eh
<kek> devo scaricare k3b
<kek> ?
<cristian_c> coelab, un attimo
<cristian_c> kek, su quale sistema sei ora?
<coelab> ok
<Samul> cristian_c: apro il terminale, poi?
<cristian_c> Gance, sì, cerca sul wiki
<cristian_c> !virus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'virus'
<kek> ho davanti tutti e due i pc
<cristian_c> kek, ma su quale vuoi masterizzare?
<kek> sul fisso dove ho win 7
<kek> e poi inserirlo nel portatile hp
<cristian_c> kek, Windows 7
<cristian_c> Per masterizzare un'immagine è sufficiente fare clic col tasto destro del mouse sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione «Scrivi sul disco», scegliere il masterizzatore e premere il bottone «Masterizza».
<Samul> ...
<cristian_c> Samul, poi digita: dpkg -l | grep epson
<cristian_c> Samul, posta su pastebin il risultato
<kek> a me esce scrivi immagine su disco è la stessa cosa ?
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6774496/
<cristian_c> coelab, c'è anche la possibilità di non disattivare uefi
<cristian_c> coelab, come hai creato la live?
<cristian_c> kek, credo di sì
<cristian_c> non uso spesso win 7
<coelab> l'ho scaricato da questo sito, poi lo,ho masterizzato
<kek> capisco ma purtroppo non mi da questa opzione facendo tasto destro sul file .iso
<kek> provo cosi e ti aggiorno
<kek> grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> Samul, ok
<coelab> il fatto è che lo stesso disco su un notebook funziona
<cristian_c> Samul, prova a rimuovere e riaggiungere la stampante
<Samul> non è stata aggiunta
<Samul> quando la aggiungo da impostazioni
<cristian_c> coelab, come hai masterizzato la iso?
<Samul> fallisce dopo 20 minuti circa
<Samul> provo a scollegarla e ricollegarla?
<cristian_c> kek, altrimenti infrarecorder che a me ha sempre funzionato bene su xp
<kek> ok
<cristian_c> Samul, 20 minuti? O_O
<Samul> sì
<kek> ma non ho mai avuto probkemi con nero a msterizzare
<Samul> era già in installazione quando sono entrato
<Samul> e pochi minuti fa si è bloccato
<cristian_c> Samul, spegnila, rimuovila dal pannello delle stampanti e ricollegala
<Samul> ok
<kek> ho installato anche lucid puppy sempre sullo stesso pc mediante file .iso
<cristian_c> kek, questa è una .iso
<cristian_c> kek, prova
<cristian_c> kek, io uso k3b su ubuntu
<cristian_c> <Samul> era già in installazione quando sono entrato
<cristian_c> ?
<kek> ok sono in attesa che fisce di masterizzare e provo
<Samul> cristian_c: l'avevo aggiunta dal pannello stampanti
<kek> ma non è possibile avere una copia di linux ?
<kek> dal sito
<Samul> kek sì è possibilissimo. sei tu che non sai scaricarla lol
<Samul> cristian_c: fatto, ora riprovo ad aggiungerla :S
<kek> ah si è va be
<kek> se lo dici tu
<Samul> io la iso l'ho masterizzata 7 mesi fa per la prima volta
<Samul> a 12 anni
<Samul> e non avevo mai usato linux
<Samul> non lo so, trai tu le tue conclusioni
<kek> il problema è che io linux ancora non l 'ho installato
<krabador> non litigate
<Samul> cristian_c: stessa situazione di prima. l'installazione è in corso ma non succede niente.
<cristian_c> <kek> ma non è possibile avere una copia di linux ?
<cristian_c> ?
<Samul> cristian_c: http://i.imgur.com/PZAVCD3.png
<Samul> prima è rimasto così 20 minuti prima di fallire
<cristian_c> Samul, ora cosa succede quando la colleghi, la accendi e provi ad aggiungerla alla lista?
<cristian_c> *l'accendi
<Samul> accendo e la collego → niente
<Samul> vado su impostazioni stampanti → aggiungi → la vede
<cristian_c> la vede senza aggiungerla?
<Samul> clicco su aggiungi  → http://i.imgur.com/PZAVCD3.png
<Samul> sì
<Samul> devo fare la ricerca automatica
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> Samul, facciamo una cosa
<cristian_c> Samul, ma tu la aggiungi manualmente o ricerca automatica?
<Samul> impostazioni → stampanti → aggiungi nuova stampante
<Samul> si avvia la ricerca
<Samul> e la vede
<Samul> ci mette un po' ma la trova
<kek> cristian partito
<Samul> clicco su aggiungi, e compare quello che ti ho messo nello screen
<kek> era il cd danneggiato
<kek> ora lo sto installando
<cristian_c> ma va?
<kek> si è partita l'installazione ed ho selezionato la lingua
<kek> grazie
<Samul> cristian_c: quindi? :/
<cristian_c> Samul, quando provo ad aggiungere una nuova stampante, mi viene chiesto l'uri
<Samul> a me no lol
<cristian_c> Samul, comunque, puoi anche aggiungerla anche attraverso l'interfaccia web di cups
<Samul> come?
<cristian_c> Samul, hai pacioccato con i repository per caso?
<Samul> no, non dovrei aver fatto niente di strano
<cristian_c> Samul, intanto hai scaricato i pacchetti giusti per lo scanner?
<cristian_c> quelli che ti ho indicato
<Samul> no per lo scanner no lol, ora li scarico
<cristian_c> Samul, controlla i repository
<Samul> scusa mi stavo focalizzando sulla stampante
<akis24> sera
<cristian_c> Samul, per lo scanner invece: iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb e iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb
<cristian_c> Samul, e apri un terminale
<Samul> sì
<cristian_c> Samul, era solo per scaricarli
<Samul> ah allora va bene
<Samul> dimmi
<Samul> (preferisco da terminale)
<cristian_c> Samul, ok, sulla stampante
<Samul> no no aspetta
<Samul> come li ottengo da terminale?
<Samul> dai repository o da qualche sito con wget?
<cristian_c> Samul, ci sarebbe wget
<Samul> sì ma non so l'url
<cristian_c> Samul, ma è meglio che vai qui: http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=25083&DSCCHK=9ab403beea0ed75ed3bdd4df3fdd0d1555967b6c
<Samul> ok
<cristian_c> e scarichi i due indicati
<cristian_c> Samul, aperto il terminale?
<Samul> sì
<cristian_c> Samul, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Samul, risultato su pastebin
<Samul> fermo un attimo
<Samul> prima installo i driver dello scanner, cristian_c ?
<kek> durante l'installazione mi dice assicurarsi di essere collegati ad internet ma mi pare che non riconsce l'adattatore wifi interno
<cristian_c> Samul, concentriamoci sulla stampante
<Samul> ah ok
<cristian_c> kek, hai una connessione ethernet disponibile
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> per tagliare la testa al toro
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6774586/
<kek> si
<cristian_c> glennric-dolphin-emu-saucy.list
<Samul> è un emulatore
<Samul> tranquillo, è roba ufficiale. c'è anche sul wiki
<cristian_c> kek, sfruttala, così risparmi noie
<cristian_c> Samul, ppa non sono ufficiali
<cristian_c> qui non c'è supporto tra l'altro
<Samul> ne avevamo già parlato mesi fa
<cristian_c> lol
<Samul> c'è sul wiki, e mi avevi detto che era OK
<cristian_c> Samul, vedi che pacchetti ci sono in quel ppa, magari roba che interferisce
<cristian_c> ok
<Samul> http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CEUQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu-it.org%2FGiochi%2FDolphin&ei=dZzaUqGVBuTyyAPo3YDQAw&usg=AFQjCNFHXbrcCyicQ_oQlb8X45yE-OIz5Q&sig2=nrxAvLbiJrxxlosJNsAyng&bvm=bv.59568121,d.bGQ
<Samul> ops
<Samul> volevo dare il link diretto va beh
<Samul> come vedi, cristian_c , non dovrebbe dar problemi
<akis24> ecco detto giusto .. non dovrebbe....
<Samul> non mi è indispensabile dolphin. dici che dovrei disinstallarlo?
<Samul> anche se credo che non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> Samul, insomma
<Samul> *c'entri
<cristian_c> Samul, https://launchpad.net/~glennric/+archive/dolphin-emu
<cristian_c> Samul, mi è venuta un'idea
<Samul> sì
<Samul> (ma non ho capito il senso del link)
<cristian_c> Samul, spegni la stampante, ricollegala e digita: dmesg | tail
<Samul> ok
<cristian_c> Samul, nel link c'è la liasta dei pacchetti contenuti nel ppa
<Samul> ah
<Samul> *eh
<Samul> e che c'entra? :/
<cristian_c> Samul, che le dipendenze a volte vanno a interferire con altri pacchetti
<Samul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6774612/ cristian_c questo è il risultato
<cristian_c> dipende sempre da cosa contiene il ppa, ecco perché nascono i casini con quelli di terze parti
<Samul> ma se è un problema lo levo alla velocità della luce
<Samul> tanto non mi serve
<cristian_c> Samul, il tuo paste non mostra nulla di anomalo
<Samul> eh però non funziona :(
<cristian_c> Samul, hai provato la stampante in live?
<Samul> no
<Samul> ah, un'altro dettaglio
<cristian_c> dimmi
<Samul> ho provato a installarlo su una vm virtualbox
<Samul> ma quando vado su dispositivi, dice che non è collegato niente
<cristian_c> Samul, vm?
<cristian_c> di quale os stiamo parlando?
<Samul> virtual machine -.-
<Samul> windows xp
<Samul> ma tanto non ho potuto nemmeno provare
<cristian_c> Samul, hai installato xp su vm?
<Samul> perché nei settings di virtualbox
<Samul> dice che nessun dispositivo usb è collegato
<Samul> sì, ho xp 64 bit su vm
<Samul> cristian_c: qualche idea?
<cristian_c> Samul, sicuro che il problema non sia hardware?
<cristian_c> Samul, controlla i cavi
<Samul> ma se impostazioni → stampanti la vede
<cristian_c> Samul, collegala a un altro pc con winz o linux
<Samul> non capisco quale possa essere il problema
<cristian_c> Samul, tutto può essere
<Samul> -_- devo tirare fuori l'altro pc, uff
<Samul> va beh lo faccio subito
<cristian_c> Samul, ti ho dato degli spunti, a partire dalla livw
<cristian_c> *live
<cristian_c> Samul, anzi, un'altra cosa
<Samul> sì
<cristian_c> Samul, proviamo lo scanner
<cristian_c> Samul, apri un terminale
<Samul> installo i driver
<Samul> ?
<cristian_c> Samul, aspé
<Samul> ah k
<Samul> aperto
<massy> salve a tutti quanti i have a question for you all: i need to make a backup of all my full system (linux or windows) i read in internet that i can to
<massy> use CloneZilla. Is good how program for make backup?
<cristian_c> Samul, digita: dpkg -l | grep iscan
<Samul> massy: this is not an english channel
<cristian_c> !english | massy
<ubot-it> massy: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Samul> join #ubuntu
<massy> ragazzi lo so scusate ....
<Samul> cristian_c: nessun output
<massy> conoscete cloneZilla?
<krabador> massy, parli sempre in italiano, adesso cosa ti spinge, dopo mesi che entri qui, a parlare in inglese?
<massy> non lo so krabador
<Samul> (doppia personalità maybe)
<massy> mi è uscita così
<Samul> a parte che c'è più di un errore nella frase inglese
<Samul> "is good how program" lol
<Samul> cristian_c: è normale che non ci siano output?
<cristian_c> Samul, ok, allora, cancella il file scaricato prima
<cristian_c> Samul, sì
<Samul> ... quale?
<Samul> cristian_c: quale file? quale dei due driver?
<cristian_c> Samul, quei due vanno bene
<Samul> allora quale file?
<cristian_c> Samul, tu nei hai scaricato un terzo per sbaglio
<Samul> aaah
<Samul> il primo che ti avevo detto?
<cristian_c> Samul, da eliminare -> iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_amd64.deb
<Samul> ah ok
<Samul> va bene
<Samul> ora installo gli altri due?
<cristian_c> Samul, i due che ti ho fatto scaricare vanno bene
<Samul> li installo.
<cristian_c> Samul, installa prima iscan-data e poi l'altro
<Samul> ok
<Samul> cristian_c: ok installati entrambi
<cristian_c> Samul, ora apri simple-scan o xsane
<Samul> ok
<cristian_c> Samul, e prova
<cristian_c> Samul, se non trova lo scanner prova a lanciarli da root
<cristian_c> ma solo dopo aver appurato ciò
<Samul> Impossibile connettersi allo scan
<Samul> però un momento
<Samul> ora non dice che non lo trova
<Samul> ora screeno
<Samul> cristian_c: http://i.imgur.com/JI3dRCC.png
<Samul> cristian_c: che faccio ora?
<cristian_c> Samul, lancialo da root
<cristian_c> simple-scan
<Samul> VA!
<Samul> yesssssss da root va, cristian_c
<Samul> provo anche con la stampante?
<Samul> e lanciare tipo openoffice
<Samul> cristian_c: ci sei? :/
<cristian_c> Samul, non credo, ma prova
<Samul> cristian_c: niente, office vede solo le stampanti già configurate
<Samul> che provo allora?
<cristian_c> Samul, ti spiego come evitare di usare root per le scansioni
<Samul> sì
<cristian_c> Samul, digita: whoami
<Samul> output: samul
<cristian_c> Samul, sudo adduser samul scanner
<Samul> done.
<Samul> ora funziona o devo fare il logout?
<Samul> va beh non funziona ancora cristian_c, quindi devo fare il logout. ok, e per la stampante?
<cristian_c> Samul, prova
<cristian_c> Samul, la stampante provala in live
<Samul> uff
<cristian_c> Samul, intato fai il login
<Samul> non posso provarla su un altro pc?
<cristian_c> *intanto
<cristian_c> Samul, provala anche su un altro pc
<Samul> ok
<Samul> allora intanto faccio il logout già che ci sono
<Samul> BRB
<Samul> rieccomi cristian_c
<Samul> ora provo
<Samul> ora provo la stampante su live
<Samul> ok sì funziona
<Samul> cristian_c: devo anche installare i driver in live?
<cristian_c> Samul, ma hai provato lo scanner dopo il login?
<cristian_c> Sagitt, ah, letto, ok
<cristian_c> *Samul
<cristian_c> almeno lo scanner è risolto
<Samul> sì
<cristian_c> Samul, prova ad aggiungerla
<cristian_c> in live, senza fare altro
<Samul> sì, ma l'altro pc è lentop
<Samul> *lento
<Samul> ci vorrà un po'
<cristian_c> Samul, puoi usare la live anche su questo pc
<Samul> eh sì, anche perché sull'altro non va lol
<Samul> era per evitare di uscire
<Samul> va beh allora avvio la live, a fra poco
<Samul> eccomi cristian_c
<Samul> sono da live e la situazione è un po' diversa da prima
<Samul> sarà perché sono da unity
<Samul> ma il processo di installazione è diverso
<Samul> è vero, mi chiede di inserire l'URI
<Samul> ma sopra a quell'opzione c'è la epson
<Samul> se la seleziono mi chiede il tipo di driver da inserire
<Samul> ti screeno cosa vedo
<Samul> cristian_c: http://i.imgur.com/x3VWCP5.png
<Samul> cristian_c: dovrei riavviare l'installazione normale e provare a installare da unity?
<Samul> dai non puoi abbandonarmi ora :( cristian_c
<Michela> ciao urus ci sei
<Samul> cristian_c: io riavvio che ho altro da fare. appena torno ti tabbo
<URUS> Michela: sempre
<Michela> ciao possiamo parlare di la
<URUS> Michela: certo apri la porta che entro
<Samul> eccomi cristian_c quando torni chiamami, sono tornato dall'installazione "regolare".
<Samul> la situazione da live te l'ho spiegat
<Samul> *spiegata
<cristian_c> ecco
<Samul> come non detto cristian_c
<Samul> ora va
<Samul> :/
<Samul> da sola, io non ho fatto niente
<Samul> ho avviato e l'ha riconosciuta
<Samul> non so quale fosse la causa ma in ogni caso grazie mille cristian_c
<cristian_c> Samul, probabilmente hai riavviato cups
<Franco> Buonasera, ho da poco installato ubuntu sul mini HP 2133, ho eseguito tutti gli aggiornamenti alla 12.4 LTS, ma non riesco a far riconoscere la wirless. Ho installato il driver  B24 che risulta compatibile con la scheda BBC 4311 dal sito Broarcom, ma niente. Ora vorrei tentare con ndiswapper, ho individuato  i driver Windows, secondo le istruzioni di http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper  le istruzioni 
<Franco> e : “È importante che nella stessa cartella siano presenti tutti i file, non solo quelli con estensione .inf, ma anche quelli con estensione .sys e .bin. “ il mio problema è che i drivers scaricati stanno in un file .exe. Potete spiegarmi cosa posso fare per estrarli?
<jester-> Franco: lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<Franco> franco@franco-HP-2133-FU344EA:~$ lspci | grep -i network 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g (rev 02) franco@franco-HP-2133-FU344EA:~$
<jester-> Franco: hai installato qualcosa?
<cristian_c> Franco, la 4311 è ben riconosciuta in ubuntu
<cristian_c> senza usare ndiwrapper
<jester-> basta installare il firmware
<Franco> si, ma non funziona, avevo avuto problemi all'inizio con il mini anche con Windows che si sino risolti soltanto installando i driver di HP,
<cristian_c> Franco, che cosa hai fatto?
<jester-> Franco: se non rispondi
<Franco> Cristian Buonasera, ho da poco installato ubuntu sul mini HP 2133, ho eseguito tutti gli aggiornamenti alla 12.4 LTS, ma non riesco a far riconoscere la wirless. Ho installato il driver  B24 che risulta compatibile con la scheda BBC 4311 dal sito Broarcom, ma niente. Ora vorrei tentare con ndiswapper, ho individuato  i driver Windows, secondo le istruzioni di http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper  le is
<jester-> Franco: trolli?
<jester-> Franco: non erve nessun driver
<cristian_c> Franco, b24?
<cristian_c> Franco, sito broadcom?
<Franco> cristian una cartella e : “È importante che nella stessa cartella siano presenti tutti i file, non solo quelli con estensione .inf, ma anche quelli con estensione .sys e .bin. “ il mio problema è che i drivers scaricati stanno in un file .exe. Potete spiegarmi cosa posso fare per estrarli?
<Franco> Franco è caduta la chat, c'è un limite per ogni inserimento?
<cristian_c> Franco, da ora in poi rispondi alle domande che ti si fanno
<cristian_c> se le ignori pare tu stia trollando
<Franco> dite
<cristian_c> <jester-> Franco: hai installato qualcosa?
<cristian_c> Franco, prima di tutto , non devi scaricare nulla dal sito broadcom
<cristian_c> Franco, secondo: hai seguito la guida wiki? In caso affermativo, quali operazioni hai svolto, in dettaglio?
<Franco> cristian Buonasera, ho da poco installato ubuntu sul mini HP 2133, ho eseguito tutti gli aggiornamenti alla 12.4 LTS, ma non riesco a far riconoscere la wirless. Ho installato il driver  B24 che risulta compatibile con la scheda BBC 4311 dal sito Broarcom, ma niente. Ora vorrei tentare con ndiswapper, ho individuato  i driver Windows, secondo le istruzioni di http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper  le is
<Franco> cristian una cartella e : “È importante che nella stessa cartella siano presenti tutti i file, non solo quelli con estensione .inf, ma anche quelli con estensione .sys e .bin. “ il mio problema è che i drivers scaricati stanno in un file .exe. Potete spiegarmi cosa posso fare per estrarli?
<anders_> buonasera
<cristian_c> Franco, perché ripeti?
<anders_> vorrei fare un pò di pulizia dal gestore di pacchetti, ma essendo la prima volta non vorrei fare danni
<cristian_c> Franco, ti è stato già spiegato e tu non leggi, poi non ti lamentare se ti buttano fuori
<anders_> vorrei fare questo con l'intenzione di fare un pò di pulizia ed accelelarlo nelle prestazioni
<anders_> qualcuno può darmi una mano ?
<Franco> cristian, come ho detto è caduta la chat, ho reiniziato siccome non rispondete alla domanda della mia
<cristian_c> anders_, che pulizia?
<anders_> ma del tipo pacchetti obsoleti
<cristian_c> Franco, in realtà, ti ho anche risposto, ma tu non leggi cosa ti rispondono
<cristian_c> anders_, ah, ok
<cristian_c> anders_, obsoleti in che senso?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Franco, prima di tutto , non devi scaricare nulla dal sito broadcom
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Franco, secondo: hai seguito la guida wiki? In caso affermativo, quali operazioni hai svolto, in dettaglio?
<anders_> mi spiego, durante l'avvio si è rallentato molto e mi chiedevo se dipendesse o da ultimi aggiornamenti, oppure da un pò di robaccia accumulata nel tempo
<jester-> cristian_c: pare il solito bot risponditore
<anders_> quindi volevo un consiglio a riguardo ecco
<cristian_c> anders_, ma ti riferisci a programmi installati?
<anders_> a parte gli aggiornamenti che fa usualmente, non ho installato niente di particolare o almeno niente in più negli ultimi 4 5 mesi
<Franco> cristian aggiornamenti, installazione di B24 che è installato e attivato, ma non viene riconosciuta la scheda WiFi
<cristian_c> Franco, per l'ultima volta, leggi quello che ho scritto
<cristian_c> i b24 non credo esistano per il tuo chip
<Franco> cristian b43
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Franco, spiega come li hai installati
<cristian_c> per filo e per segno
<cristian_c> anders_, quindi non vuoi rimuovere programmi installati?
<anders_> no no volevo solamente sapere come potevo pulire da un pò di spazzatura che potrebbe avermi rallentato il sistema in avvio, ma non di programmi
<Franco> cristian con l'installa driver
<cristian_c> anders_, quindi ti riferisci a cache e configurazioni di pacchetti non più installati?
<anders_> a parte ok liberare la cache, pulire la cronologia e usare bleachbit, volevo sapere se c'era dell'altro da fare
<cristian_c> Franco, ?
<cristian_c> Franco, ma hai seguito la guida wiki?
<Franco> cristian certo
<cristian_c> anders_, attenzione a bleachbit
<anders_> si anche pacchetti non più installati
<anders_> perchè?
<cristian_c> anders_, però non si capisce che cosa avevi fatto in precedenza
<cristian_c> anders_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<anders_> intendi cosa in specifico?
<cristian_c> Pulizia dei file di configurazione
<cristian_c> Pulizia della cache di apt-get
<cristian_c> anders_, vedi se ha effetto
<anders_> ok do una lettura
<cristian_c> Franco, allora non hai spiegato cos'hai fatto. Spiega dettagliatamente se vuoi ricevere aiuto
<Franco> cristian driver aggiuntivi (ci ha messo circa 5 minuti) poi è apparsa la conferma che era installato ed attivo
<cristian_c> Franco, nella guida è scritto anche altro
<cristian_c> Franco, apri un terminale
<Franco> cristian aperto
<cristian_c> Franco, digita: dmesg | grep b43
<anders_> ho letto ed ho trovato che per trovare tutti i file di configurazione relativi a programmi disinstallati è utile digitare il seguente comando:  dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<pigeta> sera
<Franco> Cristian, non mi pare ci sia risposta  franco@franco-HP-2133-FU344EA:~$ dmesg | grep b43 franco@franco-HP-2133-FU344EA:~$ dmesg | grep b43
<anders_> potrebbe essere una funzione applicabile a risolvere il mio problema di rallentamento all avvio?
<pigeta> ho appena installato lubuntu
<pigeta> solo che mi ritrovo lo stesso problema che avevo in xubuntu
<cristian_c> Franco, digita anche: iwconfig
<pigeta> praticamente arrivo al gdm e se faccio il login con il mio utente non mi permette di entrare
<pigeta> mentre riesco ad entrare come guest
<cristian_c> anders_, ?
<kek> ciao ragazzi
<anders_> dicevo, ho letto su wiki quel tipo di comando
<cristian_c> anders_, quale comando?
<anders_> dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<Franco> cristian , di seguito? franco@franco-HP-2133-FU344EA:~$ dmesg | grep b43 iwconfig grep: iwconfig: File o directory non esistente
<kek> ho da poco terminato l'installazione di lubunto ed avviato il sistema per la proma volta ma noto che l'adattatore wifi integrato non funziona cosa posso fare ?Grazie
<anders_> e poi successivamente
<anders_> sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<cristian_c> anders_, ma ha trovato roba?
<cristian_c> Franco, digita bene
<cristian_c> Franco, iwconfig
<anders_> si
<cristian_c> Franco, e posta su pastebin
<anders_> dopo aver inviato il primo comando ha trovato un elenco di cose
<cristian_c> anders_, e con il secondo le ha rimosse
<kek> nessuno mi aiuta?
<Franco> cristian : franco@franco-HP-2133-FU344EA:~$ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  eth1      IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off            franco@franco-HP-2133-FU344EA:~$
<cristian_c> pigeta, perché non entri?
<anders_> no il secondo comando non ho voluto inviarlo per evitare errori data la mia ignoranza e preferivo chiedere prima di agire
<anders_> posso quindi?
<cristian_c> Franco, ti ho detto di usare pastebin
<cristian_c> anders_, se hai trovato robe sì, male non fa
<anders_> ah ok perfetto
<anders_> allora procedo
<cristian_c> anders_, certo , è sicuramente molto più innocuo di bleachbit
<anders_> non sapevo che bleachbit fosse dannoso
<pigeta> cristian_c non lo so mi riporta alla schermata di login
<cristian_c> pigeta, capito
<Franco> cristian, potresti dirmi cosa è pastebin
<cristian_c> pigeta, prova a guardare i log
<pigeta> mentre da shell ctrl+alt+F1 riesco a loggare tranquillamente
<cristian_c> anders_, bleachbit andrebbe usato con cautela
<cristian_c> kek, che adattatore?
<kek> per il wifi
<kek> integrato
<cristian_c> !paste | Franco
<ubot-it> Franco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anders_> capisco
<anders_> comunque finora per fortuna non mi ha dato particolari problemi anche perchè le pulizie che di solito effettuo sono sempre blande e generiche
<anders_> mai nello specifico
<pigeta> che guardo dmesg?
<cristian_c> kek, integrato o esterno?
<cristian_c> pigeta, uhm, ci dovrebbe essere un log per i login
<Franco> @ubot_it l'indirizzo della pagina sarebbe http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/ ??
<cristian_c> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> lol
<kek> integrato
<cristian_c> pigeta, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> kek, avevi parlato di adattatore
<pigeta> sono in shell
<kek> ah no scusa
<cristian_c> Franco, no
<cristian_c> Franco, l'indirizzo di pastebin te l'ha indicato già il bor
<pigeta> puo essere il log lightdm?
<cristian_c> *bot
<cristian_c> pigeta, digita: faillog
<cristian_c> kek, quindi integrato non funge?
<pigeta> ok
<kek> no nulla quando piggio il tasto di accensione non va
<kek> non si accende neache la lucina
<cristian_c> pigeta, ma da dove stai scrivendo?
<cristian_c> kek, che wifi è?
<pigeta> in shell
<pigeta> qua dici?
<cristian_c> pigeta, modalità di ripristino?
<pigeta> no no
<kek> come posso vederlo ?
<cristian_c> pigeta, come hai fatto a entrare nella shell?
<cristian_c> kek, apri un terminale
<pigeta> modalita normale solo che premo ctrl+alt+F1
<cristian_c> kek, e digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> kek, il risultato su pastebin
<kek> scusa ma siccome è la mia prima volta che mi trovo in ambiente linux non so cosa sia il terminale
<cristian_c> Franco, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kek> grazie
<cristian_c> kek, premi ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> pigeta, capito
<cristian_c> pigeta, hai digitato il comando?
<kek> si
<pigeta> eh eh kek c'è una prima volta per tutto no?
<kek> certo
<kek> fatto
<kek> quali info ti interessano?
<kek>  
<cristian_c> kek, posta tutto su pastebin
<kek> scusa come sarebbe pstebin
<cristian_c> !paste | kek
<ubot-it> kek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pigeta> in failog mi trovo una riga piena di @^@^
<kek> ok
<pigeta> che roba è?
<cristian_c> pigeta, il comando restituisce roba?
<cristian_c> pigeta, trova il modo di copiare su file tutto l'output
<pigeta> che comando?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pigeta, non hai digitato faillog, prima?
<pigeta> si /var/log/faillog
<kek> syntax cosa metto ?
<pigeta> ed ho quello che ho scritto
<cristian_c> pigeta, no
<cristian_c> pigeta, non hai fatto ciò che ti ho detto
<pigeta> ok
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pigeta, digita: faillog
<pigeta> fatto
<cristian_c> ora esce roba leggibile
<pigeta> no come prima
<kek> cristian scusa puoi rispondermi
<kek> cosa metto nella voce syntax?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pigeta, trova il modo di copiare su file tutto l'output
<cristian_c> kek, plain va bene
<cristian_c> cioè lasciare così com'è
<kek> ok fatto
<kek> ora ?
<cristian_c> posta il link
<pigeta> che output non cè nulla se non @^@
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pigeta, digita: lastlog | less
<pigeta> pigeta tty4 sab gen 18:49:32 +0100 2014
<Franco> cristian dopo che ho inserito il testo in paste che succede?
<kek> cristian
<cristian_c> Franco, hai premuto Paste?
<cristian_c> pigeta, hai provato poco fa?
<pigeta> franco posti il link che ti viene
<pigeta> si
<pigeta> mo rebootto e riprovo
<cristian_c> kek, il link
<cristian_c> pigeta, aspé
<pigeta> eh eh too late
<cristian_c> lol
<kek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6775349/
<kek> è questo?
<Franco> cirstian questo?  openiduser1827
<cristian_c> kek, hai lo stessa wifi mia e di Franco
<cristian_c> problema comune XD
<cristian_c> Franco, no, quello non è un link
<pigeta> franco no
<cristian_c> Franco, l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !broadcom | kek
<ubot-it> kek: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> kek, questo paragrafo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_con_connessione_internet
<Franco> cristian  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6775396/  ??
<cristian_c> ok
<pigeta> ok riavviato e riprovato esce la stessa roba
<pigeta> che sia un problema di permessi?
<cristian_c> pigeta, in lastlog usciva solo quello?
<cristian_c> Franco, prima ti ho chiesto cos'avevi fatto seguendo la guida
<cristian_c> Franco, ancora non hai risposto
<pigeta> e altri utenti tipo pulse irc mail root daemon ecc che però hanno tutti "nessun accesso effettuato"
<cristian_c> pigeta, in lastlog usciva solo quello?
<pigeta> solo pigeta ha un accesso
<pigeta> is
<pigeta> si
<cristian_c> pigeta, non ho capito
<pigeta> cosa?
<cristian_c> pigeta, quante righe escono in output?
<Franco> cristian, lo ho fatto ieri sera, ho seguito la pagina, poi ho fatto gli aggiornamenti, non sono in condizione di fare ora una ricostruzione attendibile
<cristian_c> Franco, quale pagina?
<kek> ok
<cristian_c> kek, sei nella stessa barca di Franco
<kek> quindi devo installare dal gestore pacchetti ?
<Franco> Cristian la guida dove dice cosa fare per i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> kek, no
<cristian_c> o meglio
<cristian_c> kek, segui tutta quella parte della guida
<cristian_c> Franco, linka
<Franco> cristian che cosa??
<pigeta> ri36 righe
<cristian_c> <Franco> Cristian la guida dove dice cosa fare per i driver proprietari
<pigeta> 36 righe
<cristian_c> pigeta, ok
<cristian_c> pigeta, come ti ho detto prima
<kek> la guida dice di installare b43...
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pigeta, trova il modo di copiare su file tutto l'output
<cristian_c> kek, sì, ti ho linkato un paragrafo in particolare
<pigeta> ok
<cristian_c> pigeta, sai come si fa?
<Franco> cristian http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wifi&titlesearch=Titoli
<striello> buonasera. ho appena installato la versione 13.10 di ubuntu (la prima volta che lo provo ad usare) e il pc non si riavvia dopo che va in sospensione. ho un aspire 5738g. grazie
<cristian_c> Franco, ok, ma spiega esattamente quali operazioni hai eseguito
<cristian_c> Franco, inoltre, apri un terminale
<kek> non mi è tanto chiaro cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> striello, ti serve la sospensione?
<striello> si
<Franco> criatian ok
<cristian_c> kek, è scritto abbastanza chiaramente
<pigeta> a copiare si
<cristian_c> kek, dove trovi difficoltà?
<cristian_c> pigeta, mica a mano? XD
<cristian_c> Franco, digita: dpkg -l | grep b43
<cristian_c> Franco, il risultato su pastebin
<kek> leggendo la guida mi dice: Verificare che la propria scheda sia supportata dal driver b43.
<pigeta> ok copiato
<pigeta> l'ho copiato in /home
<cristian_c> striello, in che senso 'non si riavvia'?
<kek> installare il pacchetto b43
<cristian_c> kek, lo è
<cristian_c> pigeta, ottimo
<cristian_c> pigeta, avvia una live e recuperalo da lì
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> pigeta, è un trucco
<pigeta> cioè?
<striello> il pc in se per se riparte ma non si riavvia il so...al max si vede la freccia del mouse ma poi nulla più
<Franco> cristian  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6775449/
<pigeta> non ho capito?
<cristian_c> pigeta, nel senso che lo salvi e poi lo posti su pastebin
<pigeta> ah ma lo vuoi vedere alla fine
<cristian_c> striello, ok, quindi rimane buio?
<pigeta> ?
<striello> si
<kek> devo installare b43fwcutter ?
<cristian_c> kek, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43legacy-installer
<cristian_c> kek, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> non farlo
<cristian_c> kek, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<cristian_c> ora è giusto
<cristian_c> kek, avevo sbagliato pacchetto
<pigeta> ho usato pastebinit che è più veloce
<pigeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6775462/
<cristian_c> Franco, non avevi fatto altro?
<cristian_c> pigeta, ottimo , bravo, non ci avevo pensato
<kek> ok
<cristian_c> pigeta, hai fatto il login ma non per via grafica
<domemanc65> si scusa
<cristian_c> kek, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<cristian_c> kek, fatto?
<Franco> Cristian non mi pare a parte molti tentativi di connessione, la mia rete, nonostante sia vicina non compare subito tra quelle disponibili,
<cristian_c> domemanc65, ?
<domemanc65> mi presento sono nuovo di questa grande comunita'
<kek> si installato b43 firmware...
<kek> ora
<domemanc65> avrei bisogno d'aiuto
<domemanc65> aprire file tar.gz esiste programma predefinito per ubuntu
<cristian_c> kek, Abilitare quindi i driver STA tramite il gestore driver.
<domemanc65> senza usare terminale
<domemanc65> grazie
<Franco> Cristian non mi hai risposto sul problema fel file exe per ndisrapper
<cristian_c> domemanc65, doppio clic no?
<kek> come si fa questo
<cristian_c> Franco, ti avevo già risposto su quello
<domemanc65> doppio clic e poi?
<kek> dove trovo impostazioni di sistema
<Franco> Cristian forse ho perso la risposta con la acduta della chat, lo dico perchè quello è l'unico posto dove ci sia il driver originale HP
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Franco, prima di tutto , non devi scaricare nulla dal sito broadcom
<cristian_c> domemanc65, che succede?
<krabador> domemanc65, se usi un'ubuntu recente, li apri col gestore d'archivi, con il doppio click
<Franco> cristian grazie del consiglio, ma mi pare sia citato tra i documenti di Ubuntu
<cristian_c> pigeta, ti consiglio di guardare il syslog come hai detto prima
<cristian_c> in /var/log
<cristian_c> Franco, nella guida wiki è scritto di installare i b43
<cristian_c> o gli sta
<cristian_c> kek, che release di ubuntu usi?
<Franco> cristian ok, ma se non funziona??
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Franco, non avevi fatto altro?
<kek> versione desktop i386
<cristian_c> kek, digita: lsb_release -a
<Franco> cristian ti ho spiegato, a quale genere di cose stai pensando??
<cristian_c> Franco, sto parlando della guida wiki che hai seguito
<kek> Ubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> kek, apri Software e aggiornamenti
<kek> ci sono già
<Franco> cristian il b43 si è installato subito, come ti ho detto, unica stranezza il gran tempo che ci ha messo, (circa 5 min)
<Franco> cristian, ho anche provato a disinstallarlo e reinstallarlo
<cristian_c> kek, scheda Driver aggiuntivi
<kek> ok
<cristian_c> Franco, non so come tu lo abbia disinstalalto
<domemanc65> si ok ma per installare poi programma devo trovare istruzioni all interno file readme
<cristian_c> *disinstallato
<cristian_c> Franco, comunque, ti manca un pacchetto, forse ti eri dimenticato
<kek> poi
<Franco> cristian spiegami
<pigeta> cristian_c non riesco a fare il login per via grafica con il mio utente pigeta
<cristian_c> Franco, era specificato anche questo nella guida: firmware-b43legacy-installer
<cristian_c> pigeta, appunto, controlla in /var/log/syslog
<kek> devo selezionare continua usando i driver manualmente ?
<pigeta> cristian_c che dovrei cercare?
<Franco> cristian "per le schede che lo richiedono" ma non mi pare se ne parli da nessuna parte, quindi cosa mi consigli??
<cristian_c> kek, spiega di quale schermata stai parlando
<cristian_c> kek, anzi postala
<kek> ok
<cristian_c> pigeta, pm-suspend.log
<cristian_c> Franco, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<pigeta> ma dentro /var/log/syslog ?
<kek> un secondo installando degli aggiornamenti
<Franco> cristian fatto, ora spengo e ricomincio ??
<pigeta> ho pm-powersafe.log non pm-suspend.log
<cristian_c> pigeta, ah, sì
<cristian_c> Franco, dpkg -l | grep b43
<cristian_c> pigeta, il syslog
<pigeta> spetta spetta che fo confusione
<pigeta> che devo cercare?
<Franco> cristian una domanda, nella istruzione che mi hai inviato, dove è andato a cercare il pacchetto 43??
<cristian_c> pigeta, /var/log/syslog
<cristian_c> Franco, cerca b43 tra i pacchetti installati quel comando
<kek> aspettate che devo riavviare
<Franco> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/6775674/
<striello> vi siete dimenticati di me? XD
<pigeta> no trovo nulla
<pigeta> mmm
<kek_> cristian
<kek_> ha installato gli aggiornamenti poi si è riavviato e addirittura nonb va neanche con il cavo ora
<kek_> non si collega
<kek_> cristian ci sei ?
<kek> we
<blaitz> ciao
<aln> ciao cristian
<kek> 2103
<kek> ciao
<kek> cristian
<cristian_c> kek, ho trovato la soluzione (teoricamente)
<kek> ma n on sto capenso sto sistema non si spegne neache il pc
<cristian_c> kek, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&p=4376572
<cristian_c> kek, se digiti: sudo shutdown
<cristian_c> o sudo shutdown -r
<cristian_c> cosa accade?
<kek> aspe che lo riavvio
<kek> ma non andava neahc econ il cavo di rete
<cristian_c> kek, leggi il topic che ho linkato
<cristian_c> kek, è un bug
<kek> si quello l'ho letto per il wifi
<cristian_c> kek, no
<kek> x il cavo quidni
<cristian_c> kek, lì è scritto perché viene rimossa anche ethernet
<Franco> cristian cosa debbo fare?
<kek> ok
<kek> quidni
<kek> come ci arrivo qui
<kek> etc/modprobe/
<kek> cristian
<cristian_c> Franco, i due pacchetti sono installati
<cristian_c> kek, dove sei adesso?
<kek> alla pagina iniziale
<kek> devo andare al percorsp etc
<kek> coem ci arrivo
<kek> ?
<Franco> cristian spengo e riprovo??
<cristian_c> Franco, devi abilitare i b43 da Driver aggiuntivi, come ha fatto kek
<cristian_c> kek, devi eliminarlo o modificarlo?
<kek> nel link c'è scritto che devo modificarlo
<kek> scusa eliminarlo
<kek> cristian
<cristian_c> kek, ok, lo elimini da terminale
<kek> puoi spiegarmi il tutto passo passo ?
<kek> apro il terminale
<kek> cosa digito
<kek> ?
<kek> ci sei ?
<kek> cristian
<cristian_c> kek, un attimo
<kek> ok
<cristian_c> kek, ls /etc/modprobe.d/
<kek> ok
<kek> come elimino la riga ?
<cristian_c> kek, posta su pastebin il risultato
<kek> come faccio sto scrivndo da un altro pc
<cristian_c> kek, copialo su file
<kek> si ma come lo trasferisco non ho internet
<cristian_c> kek, usb?
<cristian_c> kek, anzi
<kek> ok
<cristian_c> kek, il trucco di pigeta, ma non lo puoi usare adesso
<cristian_c> pastebinit era buona come soluzione
<kek> infatti
<cristian_c> kek, usa usb
<kek> ok
<kek> ok fatto
<cristian_c> kek, su pastebin
<kek> mi passi il link di postebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kek> che cavolo mi sto esaurendo
<kek> ora non mi vede quel file da win 7
<kek> su pen drive
<cristian_c> kek, uhm
<cristian_c> kek, ricontrolla in ubuntu
<kek> ok
<cristian_c> collega la usb e controlla se c'è il file
<cristian_c> kek, è una cosa che stranamente accade anche a me, a volte, non me lo spiego
<cristian_c> kek, fra circa 15-20 minuti esco da chan
<fleurtherock> ciao io sto cercando bau
<kek> anche io
<kek> se ci riusciamo altrimenti domani
<fleurtherock> kek
<cristian_c> kek, intanto salvati quel topic che ti ho linkato
<fleurtherock> mibofra,
<fleurtherock> ciao sono riuscito a far partire il raspberry
<cristian_c> !chat | fleurtherock
<ubot-it> fleurtherock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fleurtherock> lo so volevo solo ringraziare
<kek> mistero
<kek> faccio incolla nella pen drive poi vado a vedere se c'è e non lo vedo
<kek> bho
<cristian_c> kek, sì, è successo anche a me
<fleurtherock> silverlight su ubuntu
<kek> xke
<kek> fa cosi
<cristian_c> kek, prova a vedere se è anche in .trash
<fleurtherock> chi mi sa dire qualcosa?
<kek> sarebbe
<cristian_c> kek, premi ctrl+h
<cristian_c> kek, a me li moltiplica in .Trash i file scomparsi
<kek> non esce nulla con questo comando
<cristian_c> kek, non è un comando
<cristian_c> kek, apri il file manager e premi ctrl+h
<kek> tasti
<cristian_c> in questo modo vedrai i file nascosti
<kek> dove sta file manager
<cristian_c> kek, lol, il gestore dei file
<cristian_c> che su win chiami explorer
<cristian_c> o risorse del computer
<kek> gestore di archivi?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> kek, la stessa finestra in cui hai copiato il file
<kek> si ma sulla pen drive devo farlo?
<cristian_c> kek, http://www.techotopia.com/images/f/f7/Ubuntu_10.10_filemanager_icons_66.jpg
<cristian_c> kek, seleziona la penna usb
<cristian_c> sulla sinistra
<kek> si
<cristian_c> kek, quando hai fatto, premi ctrl+h
<kek> non esce nulla
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> kek, allora ricrea il file
<cristian_c> kek, e smonta correttamente la penna
<cristian_c> kek, a volte i problemi derivano se non usi la rimozione sicura
<kek> va be ok
<cristian_c> prima di smontarla chiudi il file di testo
<cristian_c> altrimenti poi potresti copiare direttamente tramte terminale, ma va beh...
<kek> come rimuovo la penna ?
<kek> riomozione sicura
<cristian_c> kek, prima come facevi?
<kek> non ho fatto niente
<cristian_c> kek, o dal file manager oppure clic destro sull'icona nel desktop
<cristian_c> kek, ah, la toglievi e basta XD
<kek> si ma non trovo il modo
<esulu> Scusatemi avete da consigliarmi qualche software decente per vedere dei DVD film in ubuntu
<esulu> ?
<cristian_c> kek, prova a rimuoverla tramite clic destro sull'icona nel desktop
<cristian_c> si apre un menù
<kek> ma sul desktopo non c'è l'icona
<cristian_c> esulu, ce ne sono a pacchi di player
<cristian_c> kek, allora dal file manager, sulla sinistra c'è la riga della penna usb
<kek> ok fatto
<cristian_c> ok
<esulu> cristian_c: vlc no mi apre sto DVD comrpato ieri
<cristian_c> esulu, con drm?
<esulu> aspetta
<esulu> ci provo
<cristian_c> esulu, considera che fra qualche minuto me ne vado
<esulu> drm in repository c'e'
<esulu> da installare
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> esulu, intendevo le protezioni
<cristian_c> anticopia
<kek> come incollo il file?
<esulu> ha si assolutamente
<cristian_c> esulu, guarda sul wiki
<cristian_c> esulu, c'è una pagina intera dedicata ai dvd
<esulu> !dvd
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<cristian_c> kek, non l'hai copiato sulla penna?
<kek> si si
<cristian_c> kek, ah , pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kek> ora da paste bin
<kek> per come lo apro il file su win x copiarlo?
<cristian_c> kek, wordpad ad esempio
<cristian_c> a me li apre
<kek> come lo apri?
<cristian_c> kek,con wordpad
<cristian_c> non ho molto tempo
<cristian_c> kek, una volta aperto e copiato il contenuto su pastebin, posta il link
<kek> si ok
<kek> in syntax come lascio
<cristian_c> plain va bene
<kek> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!DOCTYPE abiword PUBLIC "-//ABISOURCE//DTD AWML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.abisource.com/awml.dtd"> <abiword template="false" xmlns:ct="http://www.abisource.com/changetracking.dtd" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format" xmlns:svg="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg" xid-max="10" xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/" styles="unlocked" fileformat="1.1"
<cristian_c> kek, pastebin, ho detto
<kek> si
<cristian_c> non hai postato il link al paste
<cristian_c> kek, se magari acceleri un po'...
<kek> si
<kek> ma non ci riesco
<cristian_c> kek, è una cosa basilare, copia qui l'indirizzo del paste
<cristian_c> kek, hai premuto Paste?
<kek> mi dice massimo 30 caratteri x il mio nick
<cristian_c> kek, ok, usa un nick corto, ma queste cose le dovresti risolvere da solo
<cristian_c> kek, e francamente non ho tempo per queste piccolezze
<kek> mi dispiace
<kek> tanto
<kek> non voglio trattenerti
<cristian_c> kek, se posti il link al paste è meglio , ma sbrigati
<kek> ma non hai una mail?
<cristian_c> kek, in tutto questo tempo avresti potuto mostrare il fle
<cristian_c> e siamo ancora qui
<kek> ma come
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> kek, hai premuto Paste?
<kek> non è che voglio perdere temp
<cristian_c> mica hai risposto
<kek> ma non mi riconosce i caratteri speciali
<cristian_c> ho capito
<kek> si ma mi da errore
<cristian_c> beh, allora conserva il file e riprova con calma
<cristian_c> magari domani
<kek> eh solo questo aspe
<cristian_c> kek,  o posta sul forum
<cristian_c> io vado
<kek> domani ci sei cosi riprendiamo il discorso ?
<trustythar> ciao cristian_c
<kek> ciao grazie
<cristian_c> kek, ripeto, puoi postare anche sul forum, ma ci sono anche altri utenti in chan
<cristian_c> trustythar, ciao
<akis24> sera
<salem87423675089> ciao a tutti come faccio a ottenere i permessi di root dal terminale? ricordo che si doveva utilizzare un carattere tipo +
<enzotib> salem87423675089, nessun carattere, metti sudo davanti al comando, oppure usi sudo -s, per essere root per tutti i comandi successivi
<salem87423675089> perchè voglio installare un pacchetto *.sh ma con sudo ecc *.sh non me lo fa installare
<salem87423675089> mi dice errore critico utente non root
<enzotib> salem87423675089, puoi mostrare l'errore esatto, su pastebin?
<enzotib> !pastebin | salem87423675089
<ubot-it> salem87423675089: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<salem87423675089> non posso perchè non mi appare nel terminale ma come messaggio di errore su scrivania....effettivamente ha ragione il pc non sono un utente root perchè nel terminale compare il simbolo $ invece di #
<salem87423675089> e io invece dovrei divenire utente root
<enzotib> salem87423675089, allora uno screenshot
<enzotib> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<salem87423675089> ok
<salem87423675089> http://imagebin.org/287413
<salem87423675089> ecco qua
<enzotib> salem87423675089, l'errore è esattamente il contrario, come puoi leggere, l'errore dice che devi fare l'installazione come utente normale e non come root
<salem87423675089> ah capisco, quindi come dovrei procedere?
<enzotib> salem87423675089, togliere sudo
<salem87423675089> tipo: sh nomefile.sh
<enzotib> sì
<salem87423675089> oddio si è partita.. grazie mille enzotib
<enzotib> prego
<Franco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6776377/
<maurizio_> ciao
<maurizio_> non riesco ad istallare il pacchetto della lingua italiana, come mai?
<maurizio_> ciao
<Franco> qualcuno può darmi una mano??   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6776377/
<striello> buonasera. dopo la sospensione il pc si accende ma la schermata rimane buia. al massimo appare la freccia del mouse. ho un aspire 5738g. esiste una soluzione? grazie!
<akis24> striello: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=529908 leggi qui
<striello> ok ci provo
<striello> mmm...non ci riesco...non è che sia molto pratico...è la prima volta che uso ubuntu e o il 13.10
<kek> buona sera
<kek> chi mi può aiutare ?
<floryn90> ciao a tutti
<floryn90> ubuntu software center non mi salva le mie preferenze :( come mai ?
<floryn90> questo con la 13.04 non accadeva
<fil_> trusty help me pls
<fil_> non riesco a installare lubuntu, mi da  no such partition dopo che ho finito di installare
<fil_> ho cercato di formattare i dischi e ricominciare a installare, ma mi da sempre quell errore
<fil_> devo aver fatto casino con fdisk o gparted
<fil_> aiuto
<Manuz> ciao raghi...
<fil_> aiutooooooooooo.---- non riesco a installare lubuntu, mi da  no such partition dopo che ho finito di installare
<fil_> come se non riconosce le partizioni o la partiz di boot
<Franco> Buonasera ho sempre problemi con la scheda wifi del mio HP 2133 qualcuno può darmi una mano?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6776933/
<jester-> Franco: se non hai pacioccato la tua scheda va di serie installando il firmware da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> logico che devi essere connesso a internet col cavo
<jester-> Franco: e controlla che non sia bloccata con: sudo rfkill list
<jester-> !niswrapper
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'niswrapper'
<jester-> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<jester-> se proprio vuoi perdere tempo
<Franco> <jester-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6776971/
<jester-> Franco: ha installato il driver sbagliato
<jester-> serve b43 3 non sta wl
<jester-> ne vede 2
<jester-> Franco: che hai fatto
<Franco> <jester-> quindi che debbo fare?
<jester-> a sapere cosa ha fatto prima
<jester-> bcmwl-kernel-source  va levato
<jester-> e abilitare per il b43
<Franco> <jester-> E' la prima volta che uso ubuntu, potrei anche disinstallare tutto?  come lo levo bcmwl-kernel-source
<jester-> Franco: lo hai messo da driver agiuntivi?
<Franco> <jester-> si
<jester-> hai installato quelche driver preso in giro?
<jester-> Franco: allora lo disabiliti e abiliti l'altro b43
<Franco> <jester-> ma driver aggiuntivi vede solo b43
<jester-> allora lo hai messo a mano
<jester-> fa vedere dpkg -l | grep source
<Franco> <jester->   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6777024/
<jester-> Franco: sudo dpkg --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Franco> <jester-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6777028/
<jester-> Franco: r fa poi vedere dpkg -l | gtep b43
<jester-> Franco: r fa poi vedere dpkg -l | grep b43
<Franco> <jester->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6777037/
<jester-> Franco: rriavvia
<Franco> ok
<Franco> Jester  FUNZIONA  molte grazie
<jester-> ok
<jester-> era semplice
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-19
<utf-8> Hi guys!
<utf-8> nothing
<akis24> giorno
<baga1977> salve ho installato lubuntu su un vecchi thinkpad r50e funziona tutto ma i video su you tube e i video in generale in streaming o non si vedono oppure si vedono verdi e rosa molto piccoli
<akis24> baga1977: dovresti installare flash-plugin  suppongo
<baga1977> cè gia ho installato ubuntu su tre tnink pad simili e solo su questo sta storia ho già seguito una decina di guide ma nulla
<baga1977> i film da usb con il lettore sono perfetti
<baga1977> ho eliminato anche l'accelerazione su firefox ma nulla
<akis24> baga1977:  centra nulla con flash-player per i video su youtubbo ecc
<remix_tj> baga1977: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/fix-pinkred-youtube-videos-bug-using.html è un problema noto
<Beppe69> Buongiorno, ho un problema che mi assilla da tempo anche con aggiornamenti, la luminosità del monitor! varia se accendo il mio notebook samsung n250p  con atlm 455 e grafica intel igdx86/mmx/sse  quando è sotto carica la luminosità è al massimo, se l'accendo con la batteria è al 50% resco a regolarla con i tasti fn ma posso solo diminuire.
<remix_tj> baga1977: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=447028 qui c'è anche una discussione sul forum italiano
<baga1977> ok le o letto rileggerò grazie
<akis24> Beppe69: quando è sotto carica il pc ha l'alimentazione a regime  con la batteria dipende dalle condizioni della stessa  qui qualcosa simile al tuo caso  http://askubuntu.com/questions/151651/brightness-is-reset-to-maximum-on-every-restart
<Beppe69> grazie.
<akis24> prego
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<stetrial> salve a tutti devo chiedervi un aiuto per quanto riguarda ubuntu e il suo relativo bios che avevo installato quello viola praticamente
<jester-> stetrial: ??
<stetrial> Italian is a forum?
<jester-> are you english guy?
<ExPBoy> non sapevo che ubuntu avesse un bios
<stetrial> no Italian, I wanted to support on ubuntu
<ExPBoy> eh
<stetrial> no un bios scusa
<stetrial> non ricordo come si chiama..
<ExPBoy> grub?
<stetrial> bravo
<ExPBoy> stetrial, e quale sarebbe il problema?
<stetrial> praticamente avevo installato ubuntu 1 anno fa solo che voglio ripristinare tutto il mio pc con windows7 perchè è diventato molto lento. ma mi hanno detto che prima devo ripristinare l'mbr di windows
<ExPBoy> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<stetrial> si ok avevo gia vistitato la pagina ma non capisco alcuni punti
<ExPBoy> quali?
<stetrial> 1) l'immagine .iso di un CD live all'indirizzo non esiste. 2) la versione di ms-sys come faccio a capire se scegliere la 32 o 64 bit? inoltre la devo montare su un cd?
<ExPBoy> l'iso la scarichi da http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy, se hai un pc a 32 o 64 dovresti saperlo
<ExPBoy> e la iso va masterizzata su dvd
<stetrial> ah si quello del pc si è un 64 bit. pensavo che bisognava sapere il sistema ubuntu di quanti bit è . ma quindi basta un cd live qualsiasi di ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> eh
<stetrial> volevo dire, io ho un cd di ubuntu versione 13 mi sembra posso usare quello?
<conteblod> buongiorno a tutti.. Qualcuno può aiutarmi a far riconoscere i 4 giga di ram messi nel mio pc anziche 3? ho provato di tutto e letto di tutto ma non riesco
<ExPBoy> stetrial, si
<stetrial> ok ho capito. ti ringrazio spero di riuscire
<jester-> conteblod: hai una 32 o 64bit
<ciao94> ciao
<jester-> conteblod: hai 32 o 64 bit
<ciao94> avrei una domanda per voi .... ho un pc vecchio di 9/10 anni fa è un Acer aspire 1350
<ciao94> avrei una domanda per voi .... ho un pc vecchio di 9/10 anni fa è un Acer aspire 1350 quale versione linux mi consigliate di installare ??? 512mb ram ??
<conteblod> jester ho ubuntu 13.10 a 64
<cristian_c> ciao94, pc troppo vecchio per pensare a ubuntu con unity
<ciao94> e quale versione linux mi consigli??
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | ciao94
<ubot-it> ciao94: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<cristian_c> ma non ti garantisco nulla
<ciao94> ma non è meglio xubuntu?
<cristian_c> ciao94, secondo me fa fatica con xfce
<cristian_c> ciao94, ma prova in live e vedi
<jester-> conteblod: sicuro 64?
<conteblod> si si sicurissimo
<ciao94> mi sembra di aver letto che èp apposito per pc vecchio!
<jester-> conteblod: getconf LONG_BIT
<ciao94> una versione unity impalla il pc ??
<cristian_c> !requisiti | ciao94
<ubot-it> ciao94: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<jester-> conteblod: nel terminale getconf LONG_BIT
<conteblod> jester hk@hk-Aspire-M1610:~$ sudo getconf LONG_BIT
<conteblod> [sudo] password for hk:
<conteblod> 64
<conteblod> hk@hk-Aspire-M1610:~$
<ciao94> gia visti anche se non so trovare quanta scheda grafica ho sul pc
<cristian_c> ciao94, ?
<cristian_c> ciao94, è pc preistorico, non pretendere che vada con l'ultima versione standard
<cristian_c> che è fatta per pc nuovi
<jester-> conteblod: allora è il bios che va settato
<jester-> devi abilitare il supporto per large memory o simile
<conteblod> jester si, ho provato ma non sta niente sul memory remap
<conteblod> e stranissima come cosa non ci riesco proprio
<ciao94> "Scheda grafica e schermo capace di una risoluzione di 640x480" un requisito è quelli riportato tra virgolette ma da dove lo vedo nel mio pc??
<jester-> conteblod: guarda meglio perché la 64 bit non ha problemi di ram
<jester-> conteblod: hai salvato uscendo dal bios?
<conteblod> ho bios phenix ma non trovo niente a riguardo
<conteblod> jester si
<ciao94> "Scheda grafica e schermo capace di una risoluzione di 640x480" un requisito è quelli riportato tra virgolette ma da dove lo vedo nel mio pc??
<conteblod> jester mi vede sempre 3 giga anziche 4 ma sta cosa me la fa anche su win 64
<remix_tj> ciao94: tutti i pc hanno quel requisito se hanno meno di 15 anni
<ciao94> ok perfetto scusa se ho ripetuto la domanda!
<jester-> conteblod: aapunto anche se su win. è sicuro setup del bios
<ciao94> altra cosa più complicata ho il lettore CD DVD ROTTO E UNA SOLOA PORTA USB DUNZIONANTE COME POSSO FARE !?? (scusa se scritto in maiuscolo ...)
<jester-> conteblod: o la ram è farlocca ma difficile che sia quello, il pc andrebbe fuori di testa
<ciao94> altra cosa più complicata ho il lettore CD DVD ROTTO E UNA SOLA PORTA USB FUNZIONANTE COME POSSO FARE !?? (scusa se scritto in maiuscolo ...)
<cristian_c> ciao94, 'Scheda grafica con una risoluzione minima pari a 800x600'
<conteblod> jester gli darò un ulteriore guardata anche se so giorni che me lo vedo!! Conosci tutte le diciture di quella opzione?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | ciao94
<ubot-it> ciao94: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<jester-> conteblod: guarda il maunale del pc, è sicuro quello il problema
<conteblod> jester ok... grazie tante ! ti faccio sapere
<ciao94> gardate che ho ripetuto la domanda soltanto perchè ho commesso errori di battitura
<jester-> ciao94: mizzica è zoppo ha la scoliosi e gli manca pure il fiato
<cristian_c> va beh, SOLDA e SOLA si capisce
<cristian_c> ciao94, comunque, usi quella
<cristian_c> ciao94, poi non sappiamo neanche che scheda grafica usa
<ciao94> con penna da 2gb si riesce??
<cristian_c> ciao94, dovrebbe bastare
<ciao94> ok grazie mille ! di tutto!
<ciao94> ciao io esco dalla chat grazie per la consulenza!
<cristian_c> ciao94, io ti consiglio di guardare anche la scheda grafica e la frequenza del processore
<sin> hola!sto installando da term.un pacchetto .tar.bz2.alla fine nn mi installa nulla e mi dice che ci sono degli errori.
<jester-> sin: tar è un archivio compresso tipo .zip non si installa
<jester-> dipende dal contenuto, se ci sono porni li vedi e non li installi
<dimitri> salve, vorrei limitare l'uso di ubuntu a qualche ora al giorno (limite per i figli che esagerano) c'e' qualcosa che me lo fa fare ?
<sin> si scusa l'ho scompattato e da terminale con alcuni comandi tipo configure e make,
<cristian_c> dimitri, spiega meglio cosa vuoi fare
<jester-> sin: cosa dovresti installare
<sin> un programma che legge file musicali deadbeef
<dimitri> cristian_c, vorrei limitare l'uso del pc a qualche ora al gg. Un ccount che dopo un toto di ore fa logout da solo e se ne parla domani
<cristian_c> dimitri, non sono sicuro ma puoi usare cron
<cristian_c> dimitri, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<jester-> sin: non è detto che sia compatibile e servono delle dipendenze disolito
<sin> si me lo dice nel file di readme dove le prendo queste dipendenze?cosa sono?
<jester-> librerie che servono per farlo funzionare equivalenti dei dll di winz
<jester-> sin: quindi se ci sono nel center li installi e poi compili se non ci sono non è compatibile
<sin> e come le trovo?ti mando un paste   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6779426/
<jester-> sin: è comunque sconsigliabile compilare se non si sa cosa si fa e succede e rimediare in caso di problemi
<jester-> sin: non c'è un readme o un install con le indicazioni?
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti e buona domenica
<sin> si ,è quello che ti ho postato.le dipendenze sono a fine lista
<jester-> sin: sono una vagonata le devi cercare una par una nel software center
<jester-> sin: se devi installare le -dev
<sin> infatti le stavo leggendo tutte.quindi trovarle una per una
<jester-> e non è poi detto che vada a buon fine
<sin> pure...
<jester-> ti converrebbe trovare un programma simile nei repo oppure .eb
<jester-> .deb
<cristian_c> esatto
<kek_> ciao cristian
<kek_> per cortseia puoi darmi il link di pasetbuan
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kek_> ok grazie
<kek_> ho capito ora xke non mi fa fare il paset
<kek_> praticamente mi dice che non sono ammessi dei caratteri tipo siti
<kek_> PHP and other Web scripts are not allowed
<kek_> come posso ovviare ?
<kek_> questa è una parte cristian
<kek_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6779647/
<kek_> hai letto cristian?
<kek_> uffa nessuno mi aiuta
<cristian_c> kek_, ora guardo
<kek_> ok grazie dimmi se manca qualcosa ma solo questo sono riuscito ad incollare
<cristian_c> kek_, blacklist-bcm43.conf
<cristian_c> kek_, ci sono altre righe?
<kek_> aspe controllo
<kek_> non c'è più nulla
<cristian_c> kek_, ok, quindi mi hai postato tutto
<kek_> si anche se ti ripeto ci sono dei siti di riferimento stesso del sftware di scrittura
<cristian_c> kek_, ora posta il contenuto del file blacklist-bcm43.conf
<kek_> ma da terminale devo vedere
<kek_> ?
<cristian_c> kek_, e magari dimmi anche cosa c'è in blacklist.conf
<cristian_c> kek_, apri magari il file con naustilus o qualunque alto file manager
<kek_> ma da gestore dischi devo vedere?
<cristian_c> che c'entra?
<kek_> dimim passo passo x cortesia
<cristian_c> kek_, vai in /etc/modprobe.d/
<cristian_c> kek_, quale versione di ubuntu usi?
<cristian_c> kek_, pare che stanotte Franco abbia risolto con la bcm4311
<kek_> versione 10.13
<bettina> scusate ma dopo l'aggiornamento su ubuntu,il pc non mi legge la rete wifi
<kek_> quale file ti interessa sapere ?
<cristian_c> kek_, con unity?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> kek_, blacklist-bcm43.conf
<cristian_c> bettina, hai pacioccato con i repository, per caso?
<bettina> devo inserire questo nel promp?
<cristian_c> ?
<bettina> pacioccato?non lo so
<cristian_c> bettina, apri un terminale
<bettina> ok
<bettina> fatto
<bettina> dimmi
<cristian_c> bettina, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> bettina, copia tutta la risposta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | bettina
<ubot-it> bettina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bettina> ok dammi un attimo che  devo inserirlo nell'altro pc
<kek_> cristian ho trovato il file ma non ricordo come feci per incollare il testo nel software di scrittura
<cristian_c> kek_, l'hai aperto il file?
<kek_> se faccio tasto destro mi esce copia posizione del file
<cristian_c> ?
<kek_> aggiungi a segnalibri
<kek_> ma non copia
<cristian_c> segnalibri?
<cristian_c> kek_, ma hai aperto il file manager?
<kek_> sono in gestore archivi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> che c'entra?
<kek_> geswtore file dici tu ?
<cristian_c> esatto
<kek_> ma non troco il percorso file system e poi etc
<kek_> x questo
<cristian_c> kek_, scegli filesystem
<kek_> ci sto arrivando
<kek_> fatto
<kek_> passo sulla pen
<cristian_c> kek_, controlla la codifica del file
<kek_> cioè
<kek_> non  vuoi il file ?
<cristian_c> kek_, magari wordpad non digerisce utf-8
<cristian_c> come hai visto ieri
<kek_> vuoi che te li detto ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kek_, quando apri il file con l'editor , controlla quale codifica usa
<kek_> c'è scritto :
<kek_> blacklist b43
<cristian_c> lol
<kek_> black... b43lrgacy
<cristian_c> kek_, non sto parlando del contenuto
<kek_> """ ssb
<kek_> ah ok
<cristian_c> lol
<kek_> di cosa?
<cristian_c> kek_, la codifica del file
<kek_> come la vedo?
<cristian_c> kek_, guarda nella barra di stato dell'editor
<kek_> devo fare tasto destro?
<cristian_c> no
<kek_> è come
<cristian_c> kek_, ok, ho visto
<cristian_c> kek_, se fai clic su salva come, si apre una finestra
<cristian_c> che ti dice in quale codifica è visualizzato il file
<kek_> ok
<kek_> utf-8
<cristian_c> kek_, copia il file sulla penna usb
<kek_> ok
<cristian_c> kek_, una volta fatto, apri l'editor di testo e cerca e fai clic su Apri
<kek_> ecco
<kek_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6779799/
<kek_> scusa cristian torno da 10 minuti devo mangiare
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> kek_, torna sul pc
<cristian_c> kek_, sposta /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf da qualche altra parte, ad esmepio nella home
<cristian_c> kek_, attenzione: sposta e non copia
<cristian_c> *esempio
<kek_> eccomi
<kek_> cristian mi dice permesso negato
<cristian_c> kek_, questo perché il tuo utente non ha permessi di scrittura in /etc
<cristian_c> kek_, devi agire da root
<kek_> cioè
<cristian_c> kek_, il tuo utente ha i permessi di scrittura solo nella home
<cristian_c> kek_, quindi devi agire come utente amministratore per lavorare su directory in cui non hai permessi
<kek_> si ma come divento amministratore?
<cristian_c> kek_, puoi usare sudo per igitare comandi con permessi di root
<cristian_c> !root
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<cristian_c> !sudo
<kek_> si ma devo digitare sudo da reminale ?
<cristian_c> kek_, sudo va anteposto al comando che devi digitare
<cristian_c> invece di comando, sudo comando
<kek_> ma nel terminale ?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> kek_, usa il comando mv
<kek_> allora apro il terminale poi
<kek_> digito sudo
<kek_> poi
<cristian_c> kek_, sudo /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf ~/
<cristian_c> kek_, no
<cristian_c> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> kek_, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> kek_, sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf ~/
<kek_> ok
<kek_> devo digitare anche gli ultimi due caratteri?
<cristian_c> kek_, tutto il comando
<cristian_c> kek_, sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf ~/
<kek_> il penultimo come si fa ?
<cristian_c> altgr+ì
<kek_> mi dice manca l'operando per il file di destinazione dopo /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf ~/
<D4d0> >:-)
<D4d0> scusate mi e partito il tasto
<cristian_c> kek_, sicuro di aver digitato tutto bene?
<kek_> ripeto l''operazione
<cristian_c> eh
<kek_> si fatto ma non va
<cristian_c> kek_, cioè?
<kek_> dice manca l'operando ...
<cristian_c> kek_, fai una cosa, copiati il comando su usb
<cristian_c> kek_, la colleghi al pc e poi lo incolli nel terminale, se no si fa notte
<kek_> ok
<kek_> copiato ora mi dice impossibile eseguire stat di /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf ~/
<kek_> se invece gli tolgo lo spazio che c'è tra il penultimo carattere mi dice manca l'operando ....
<kek_> capito
<kek_> ma non è che bisogna utilizzare sudo nano
<kek_> ecc
<cristian_c> kek_, secondo me avrai fatto anche altre cose
<cristian_c> forse c'è un lock
<cristian_c> kek_, ma lo spazio non lo devi togliere
<kek_> e allora mi da l'eerore impossibile eseguire ,,,,
<cristian_c> kek_, hai altre applicazioni aperte?
<kek_> il file dove ho copiato la stringa
<cristian_c> kek_, chiudilo
<cristian_c> probabilmente l'avevi aperto da root
<kek_> nulla
<kek_> poi alla fine mi dice file o directory inesistente
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> kek_, copia l'output su pastebin, non si capisce nulla
<kek_> sicuro che il percorso è corretto?
<cristian_c> kek_, includi nel paste anche tutti i comandi digitati
<cybernova> mi hanno regalato un hp envy x2 architettura x86, ho disabilitato il secure boot, posso installare ubuntu 32 bit senza alcun problema?
<kek_> scusa cristian
<cristian_c> kek_, ah, ho caito forse
<cristian_c> kek_, digita: whoami
<cristian_c> *capito
<kek_> ho controllato l'esistenza del file all interno della cartella modprobe.d
<kek_> ma non c'è più
<cristian_c> kek_, lol
<kek_> me lo hai fatto inciollare sulla home
<cristian_c> kek_, e come hai fatto ad aprirlo?
<kek_> cosa ho aperto
<cristian_c> il file, prima
<cristian_c> kek_, mi hai postato il contenuto, quindi l'hai aperto
<kek_> si
<kek_> con doppio clic
<cristian_c> kek_, quindi esiste
<cristian_c> <kek_> ho controllato l'esistenza del file all interno della cartella modprobe.d
<cristian_c> <kek_> ma non c'è più
<kek_> si si ma non sta più nella cartella modprobe
<kek_> ma nella home
<cristian_c> kek_, quindi l'hai spostato nella tua home, giusto?
<kek_> si me lo hai detto prima tu
<cristian_c> <kek_> si fatto ma non va
<kek_> sta qui /home/kek
<cristian_c> ok
<kek_> e poi il file
<cristian_c> kek_,confermi che non c'è più nella cartella di origine?
<kek_> in modprobe.d?=
<cristian_c> sì
<kek_> ci sono altri file ma non più quello
<cristian_c> kek_, ok
<cristian_c> kek_, prova a riavviare il sistema
<cristian_c> credo basti questo
<kek_> con il tatso perche non si spegne e non si riavvia da sistema
<cristian_c> ?
<kek_> cosa
<kek_> si blocca ora sulla schermata di chiusura dove c'è scritto arresta riavvia sospendi ecc
<cristian_c> kek_, hai digitato il comando di chiusura?
<cristian_c> o di riavvio
<kek_> si ma non da terminale
<cristian_c> ?
<kek_> sull'icona in basso a detra
<kek_> destra
<cristian_c> kek_, digita il comando
<kek_> quale
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kek_, sudo reboot
<kek_> ok
<kek_> fatto
<cristian_c> sta riavviando?
<kek_> si
<kek_> partito di nuovo
<cristian_c> ?
<kek_> per quando arriva sulla pagina principale dice system program problem detected
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> kek_, dove?
<kek_> sulla pagina princiapale dopo il riavvio
<cristian_c> cioè?
<kek_> sul desktop per intenderci
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> kek_, quindi è apparsa una finestra di errore?
<kek_> si si
<cristian_c> kek_, puoi postare uno screenshot o copiare qualcosa?
<kek_> se clicco su report
<cristian_c> boh
<kek_> mi dice ubuntu 13.10 ha riscontrato un errore interno
<cristian_c> kek_, comunque , è utilizzabile?
<kek_> si è utilizzabile
<cristian_c> kek_, controlla le connessioni
<cristian_c> sia eth che wifi
<kek_> ok
<cristian_c> kek_, il led è spento o acceso?
<kek_> si è acceso
<kek_> pigiando il tasto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kek_, controlla le connessioni
<kek_> ora il wifi è ok
<kek_> devo controllare anche ethernet ?
<cristian_c> kek_, sì
<kek_> allora tolgo un attimo la connesione da questo pc ci sentiao tra 1 minuto
<kek_> grazie
<kek_> ok anche ether
<cristian_c> ottimo
<kek_> grazie 1000
<cristian_c> kek_, segnati quel thread che ti ho indicato ieri
<kek_> è bastato togliere quel file da li
<kek_> sarebbe
<kek_> ah si
<kek_> ok
<cristian_c> kek_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&p=4376572
<kek_> ma per scaricare ad esempio skype come faccio?
<kek_> bisogna andare sul sito ?
<cristian_c> !skype | kek_
<ubot-it> kek_: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<cristian_c> kek_, no, è presente nei repo partner
<kek_> nei gestori pacchetti devo ricercare
<cristian_c> kek_, software center, ma devi prima abilitare  i partner, se non lo sono
<cristian_c> !repo | kek_
<ubot-it> kek_: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<kek__> we cristian
<kek__> mi puoi inviare di nuovo il thred x skype?
<kek__> grazie
<kek__> ho spento l'altro pc ora sono con ubutu
<cristian_c> !skype | kek_
<ubot-it> kek_: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<Guest58209> Ciao ragazzi ho appena scaricato deluge sul mi netbook con ubuntu 12.04 ma non so davvero da dove inziare per configurarlo
<Guest58209> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano per piacere'
<cristian_c> !deluge
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'deluge'
<Dell> !domanda |
<ubot-it> : per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kek__> ok
<kek__> conviene installare gli aggiornamenti che sono stati trovati?
<Dell> trovati dove?
<kek__> quando vado Dell su aggiornamenti software
<cristian_c> kek_, a cosa ti riferisci?
<cristian_c> kek_, i normali aggiornamenti di sistema sì
<kek__> si sono quelli
<cristian_c> falli
<kek__> ha trovato 157 kb da scaricare
<kek__> ok
<cristian_c> Guest58209, guarda la doc sul sito ufficiale di deluge
<Guest58209> potresti postarmi il link cortesemente?
<cristian_c> Guest58209, http://deluge-torrent.org/
<cristian_c> basta una ricerca google
<Guest58209> grazie
<bbbb> ciao a tutti. help me. sto cercando di installare del software con lubuntu, ma nel software center non trovo nulla e se uso il terminale, con sudo apt-get install .... dopo la lettura dei pacchetti e genarazione albero dipendenze, legge le info sullo stato e poi mi dice "E: impossibile trovare pacchetto lubuntu-restricted-extras"
<jester-> bbbb: che cosa vorresti installare
<anto> ciao, avendo un urgenza di lavoro, volevo chiedere se esistono dei driver per il mio modello notebook Asus Vivobook S551LB, in quanto nella scheda " driver aggiuntivi" non compare nulla! D'altronde il multitouch pad non funziona come dovrebbe e anche la risoluzione video non è un granchè
<bbbb> lubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> anto: versione ubuntu?
<anto> 13.10 desktop 64 bit
<bbbb> lubuntu-restricted-extras p7zip, lubuntu 13.10
<jester-> bbbb: sudo apt-get intall lubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> bbbb: sudo apt-get intall lubuntu-restricted-extras p7zip
<jester-> anto: scheda grafica? wifi funza?
<anto> sisi il wifi funge
<anto> anche il bloutooth
<bbbb> il comando che avevo dato da terminale era " sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras p7zip"
<bbbb> cosa dovrei fare secondo te?
<jester-> anto: pc recente mi sa che hai doppia scheda, fa vedere lspci
<jester-> !paste | anto
<ubot-it> anto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anto> ho due schede video. una integrata Intel HD Graphics Family e Invidia GeForce 740M
<jester-> bbbb: dare il comando nel terminale e mettere la rispsota nel pastebin
<jester-> !graficaibrida | anto
<ubot-it> anto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<bbbb> forse ho risolto. ho fatto prima update e upgrade
<bbbb> ora mi pare sta funzionando
<bbbb> poteva dipendere da quello?
<anto> grazie! proverò! per il multitouch pad se, per esempio, utilizzo due dita per simulare il tasto destro, dopo un paio di volte che pigio parte..
<anto> quindi non è immediato..oppure le funzioni a 3 dita non ci sono proprio..
<jester-> anto: comincia a sistemare la video magari migliora anche il paddo
<jester-> anto: con driver linux per roba nuova non ti aspettare la piena funzionalità
<anto> dici può essere un problema del'accelerazione video?
<jester-> anto: tutto puo essere
<jester-> anto: non è che hai segato winz
<anto> nono, infatti per adesso li uso insieme, però vorrei arrivare a togliere definitivamente windows 8 perchè è una gran cagata, si blocca ogni tanto il pc, non si riprende dall'ibernazione eccecc
<akis24> ciao
<anto> dal link che mi hai dato non mi apre i link nvidia-319 e nvidia-prime
<jester-> anto: sono entrambi nei repo
<jester-> li devi installare
<jester-> non sono link
<anto> quindi basta che da terminale lancio apt-get
<jester-> sudo apt-get install nvidia-319 nvidia-prime
<jester-> piu stabile sarebbe bumblebee-nvidia
<anto> perfetto grazie mille per la disponibilità e pazienza!
<jester-> anto: per il pad prova la liv di kubuntu
<jester-> pare che in unity quelche intelligentone abbia rimosso zoom e altro nel paddo
<siliclone> posso chiedere una cosa? non so se qualcuno mi può aiutare
<akis24> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<salem87423675089> ciao a tutti vorrei installare il linguaggio di programmazione Python ufficiale su ubuntu, nel software center ho trovato delle derivate, ipython ecc, dove posso scaricare la versione ufficiale?
<siliclone> ok, ho appena installato ubuntu 13.10 su acer extensa, il problema è che non si avia se non con il parametro acpi=off e in questo modo non rileva la batteria
<akis24> salem87423675089:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Python
<salem87423675089> grazie akis la guida dice che è già incluso ma non riesco a trovarlo da nessuna parte, inoltre dice di scaricare se non è presente il pacchetto python, clicco sulla scritta ma mi da solo "scegli applicazione"
<daniele_> Ciao ragazzi una domanda, ho installato un file .exe con wine che credo era contenitore di un virus purtroppo, adesso ho disinstallato wine, tutti i suoi programmi ed eliminato ogni traccia dalla cartella .wine nella home e dalle cartelle .local/share/applications/
<daniele_> .local/share/desktop-directories/
<daniele_> .local/share/icons/
<daniele_> credete possa stare tranquillo ?
<akis24> salem87423675089: potresti vedere da synaptic o prova da terminale a dare sudo apt-get install python ma dovrebbe essere presente infatti ti chiede di aprire un applicazione in python
<salem87423675089> ho fatto come la guida e cioè da terminale ho digitato python e mi ha detto che ho la versione 2.7.3, però la domanda è come faccio a utilizzarlo, nel senso, per programmare con C++ utilizzavo un programma chiamato CodeBlock's, qua invece se è già integrato dove posso compilare il mio programma?
<akis24> salem87423675089:  lo trovi su synaptic  il gestore pacchetti
<bbbb> altro problema: come lancio lvm da lubuntu (ho installato configurando l'installazione contestuale di lvm)
<salem87423675089> semmai per semplificare, se io per esempio installo iPython dal software center, c'è scritto che è una shell di python, non ho idea di cosa significhi shell, comunque se installo quello posso poi iniziare a programmare da li oppure?
<akis24> salem87423675089:  io non uso python il programma cosdeblocks lo trovi su synaptic e puoi installarlo da li  o da terminale python ti ripeto è gia' presente come hai appurato anche tu  se vuoi installare da terminale dai sudo apt-get install codeblocks
<salem87423675089> ah ok ok dai ora prova grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> daniele_: dovresti essere tranquillo
<daniele_> akis24, ok Grazie, a volte i dubbi ti perseguitano ;)
<akis24> e chi non ne ha prego
<stamp> salve a tutti io ho un altro pc dove ho installato xubuntu, da un paio di giorni mi viene una schermata che dice "No boot sector on internal har drive" " No bootable devices--strike F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup utility Press F5 torun onboard diagnostics, che devo fare?
<stamp> il sistema non parte
<akis24> stamp:  e se premi f5 che succede che dice ?
<stamp> akis24: comincia il pre boot system assesment
<stamp> però l'ho già fatto e non cambia nulla
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<akis24> stamp:    vedi se ti è utile http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928505
<robytrevi> sto cercando di ripristinare grub dopo l'installazione di windows. Per farlo sto usando una pennetta usb con installato ubuntu (non live ma persistente). Però non mi permette di usare chroot!! mi da: chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory
<robytrevi> cosa posso fare? non mi era mai successo
<jester-> robytrevi: serve penna con sistema stessi bit dell'installata
<robytrevi> jester-: si, tutto 32 bit
<jester-> robytrevi: sicuro? che versione live ui
<jester-> usi
<robytrevi> jester-:  nell'usb ho (lsb_release -ds && echo $DESKTOP_SESSION && uname -m) Ubuntu 13.04 i686; nell'hard disk ho la 12.04 (sempre i686)
<jester-> robytrevi: dovrebbe andare in chroot se non sbagli a montare la / e i bind
<robytrevi> jester-: http://pastebin.com/1Cj9ye5M
<jester-> robytrevi: non è che hai uefi ?
<jester-> no da fdisk non c0è
<robytrevi> jester-: no no, è un vecchio latitude d531 del 2008
<jester-> robytrevi: sicuro che sia sda5?
<robytrevi> jester-:  mi hai messo il dubbio, controllo subito, (che scemo che sono)
<robytrevi> jester-:  era proprio quello!! grazie 1000
<stamp> stò scaricando lucid puppy...qualcuno ce l'ha?
<silvaldo> ho installato una versione di ubuntu 8.10 sul pc ma non ricordo l'username e la password è possibile recuperarle?
<jester-> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<stamp> http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm#lucidpuppy
<silvaldo> ci ho già provato ma senza successo...
<cristian_c> stamp, puppy non è ubuntu
<stamp> cristian_c: ma lo conosci? éun buon os?
<cristian_c> stamp, non l'ho mai provato, ma questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu, e ad altre distro non si da supporto
<akis24> !chat | all
<ubot-it> all: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<stamp> cristian_c: lo sò, scusami,mi é stato consigliato per pc datati,dice che é addirittura piu leggero di xubuntu
<abc> aiutatemi
<cristian_c> stamp, se ci carichi applicazioni pesanti, la leggerezza va comunque a farsi benedire
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<abc> ho installato music download center ma non si avvia
<abc> premetto che ho kali linux che come ubuntu è una derivata di debian
<abc> quindi penso potreste aiutarmi
<abc> niente ho scaricato il deb
<abc> e poi con dpkg --force-architecture -i mdc_0.5-1_i386.deb
<abc> ragazzi
<abc> cosa ho fatto?
<abc> vafffffffffffffffffanculo
<akis24> abc:  16:54:46] «--- abc (972ed307@gateway/web/freenode/ip.151.46.211.7) has Left #ubuntu-it (requested by ubot-it ( don't flood : usa il pastebin per incollare lunghi output))
<cybernova> mi hanno regalato un hp envy x2 architettura x86, ho disabilitato il secure boot, posso installare ubuntu 32 bit senza alcun problema?
<cristian_c> cybernova, ciao
<cybernova> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> cybernova, uefi è supportato solo per i 64 bit
<cristian_c> per 32 va disattivato secure boot
<cybernova> cristian_c, il secure  boot l'ho disattivato, quindi posso installare tranquillamente il 32?
<abc> ho un problema
<akis24> abc:  pulisciti la bocca  ok ?
<cristian_c> cybernova, vedi un po' cosa dice la guida su uefi
<cristian_c> !uefi | cybernova
<ubot-it> cybernova: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cybernova> ok
<cybernova> grazie
<abc> cosa?
<abc> pulisciti?
<cristian_c> abc, hai floodato il canale e il bot ti ha kickato
<abc> floo..?
<cristian_c> abc, quindi non te la puoi prendere con nessuno se ciò è avvenuto
<abc> non me la sono presa
<abc> me la prendo con akis
<abc> che dice
<akis24> bene
<abc> puliscitri la bocca
<cristian_c> abc, hai usato turpiloquio in canale
<cybernova> cristian_c, Nel caso l'UEFI non risultasse abilitato o del tutto assente, per l'installazione di Ubuntu è sufficiente utilizzare la procedura standard. In caso contrario procedere con i successivi paragrafi.
<abc> perche dici questo akis?
<akis24> [16:57:59] <abc> vafffffffffffffffffanculo   ....... serve altro ?
<cybernova> quindi se secure boot è disattivato efi è disabilitato?
<cristian_c> !irc | rileggiti le linee guida
<ubot-it> rileggiti le linee guida: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<abc> akis piutosto puoi aiutarmi per favore?
<krabador> abc , ???
<akis24> abc: il tuo problema va' risolto su altro canale visto che usi  kali questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<krabador> abc, piuttosto, va a disturbare nel posto giusto
<abc> ma derivano da debian
<krabador> abc, allora chiedi a debian, e vedi che ti dicono
<akis24> Ab3L:  uasi tutte .. ma qui si da 'supporto a ubuntu
<abc> non avte nemmeno sentito cosa ho da dire
<akis24> q*
<akis24> abc:  abbiamo letto  tranquillo
<abc> si ma non penso dipenda dalla distribuzione
<abc> credo sia un problema
<abc> che nno dipenda da che distrop è
<cristian_c> abc, questo è il canale di ubuntu
<akis24> !chat | abc
<ubot-it> abc: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<abc> ma lo stesso errore mi è capitato su ubuntu
<abc> ho saucy
<cristian_c> abc, il software si trova nei repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<abc> installo il deb
<abc> ma l'applicazione non va
<cristian_c> abc, da dove hai preso il deb?
<krabador> abc, no ppa
<abc> aspe
<krabador> no guide non ufficiali
<krabador> no smanettamenti a caso
<abc> http://musicdc.sourceforge.net/?page_id=55
<cristian_c> abc, qui diamo supporto soltanto a pacchetti presenti nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<abc> ..
<abc> ahh scusate
<krabador> se installi qualcosa di esterno, e non funziona, indaga su quello che hai installato
<abc> quindi dovrei rivolgermi a loro?
<krabador> chiedendo nelle risorse di quel software
<krabador> si
<abc> quindi dipende da loro
<abc> non da ubuntu ecc
<cristian_c> abc, hai detto tu stesso che non dipende da ubuntu
<cristian_c> <abc> che nno dipenda da che distrop è
<abc> in effetti
<abc> cmq il problema è il lanciatore del programma
<abc> ragazzi
<abc> lo so che nn si puo
<krabador> !chat | abc
<ubot-it> abc: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<abc> ok
<abc> allora ho una domanda inerente saucy
<abc> posso?
<abc> si tratta della luminosità dello schermo
<abc> la metto al minimo
<abc> ma poi riavviando la trovo di nuovo al massimo
<krabador> abc, hai una lista di domande?
<abc> no
<abc> saucy non salva alcune impostazioni
<abc> perchè reimposta la luminosita
<Alex___> ho appena installato ubuntu ma è di una lentezza imbarazzante. Come mai?
<akis24> Alex___:  tipo pc ? ram ? cpu ?
<Alex___> Pentum 4 da 2.4 ghz 1Gb di ram
<akis24> Alex___:  ubuntu richede pc piu' performante
<akis24> Alex___:  potresti installare lubuntu o xubuntu su quel pc
<Alex___> ho provato ad installarlo anche su un pentium 4 da 3,4 ghz e 2 Gb di ram ma era lo stesso
<Alex___> in questo momemnto ho ubuntu 1
<Alex___> 12
<cristian_c> Alex___, i pentium 4 sbaglio o sono un po' vecchiotti
<cristian_c> immagino nessuno dei due dual core
<Alex___> leggermente :)
<Alex___> ma mi avevano detto che avrebbe funzionato
<Alex___> dove trovo lubuntu?
<akis24> Alex___:  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<alex1967> buonasera qualcuno puo darmi una mano per un problema di ubuntu da me appena installato
<akis24> !chiedi | alex1967
<ubot-it> alex1967: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alex___> grazie
<akis24> prego
<alex1967> ok grazie
<cristian_c> Alex___, ti hanno detto male o non ti hanno specificato bene
<alex1967> problema : qualsiasi cosa provo a scaricare nn le lo consente compreso i pacchetti per il wifi che nn mi riconosce
<cristian_c> alex1967, che wifi è?
<alex1967> bradcom4311
<Alex___> akis 24 miconsigli lubuntu o xubuntu?
<cristian_c> alex1967, ecco
<akis24> Alex___:  lubuntu meglio per te
<Alex___> ok
<cristian_c> alex1967, ethernet funge?
<cristian_c> Alex___, è pc rottame, eh
<alex1967> si  mi collego su fb e cose varie
<cristian_c> Alex___, ubuntu lazzaro è una leggenda, il pc non può avere le prestazioni di quelli usciti nel 2013
<cristian_c> alex1967, apri un terminale
<alex1967> ok fatto
<cristian_c> alex1967, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> !paste | incolla il risultato su pastebin, alex1967
<ubot-it> incolla il risultato su pastebin, alex1967: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alex1967> uscita paginetta con serie di dati
<gigu> buona sera
<cristian_c> alex1967, su pastebin
<alex1967> dovrei esserci riuscito
<alex1967_> rieccomi
<kek_> ciao cristian
<kek_> tutto bene il pc.ma è possibile installare i software dal sito direttamente come si fa con windows?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> quale sito?
<kek_> esempio team wiever
<cristian_c> !teamviewer
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'teamviewer'
<kek_> oppure si installano solo da repository?
<kek_> si esatto
<cristian_c> kek_, che problema c'è con  i repository?
<cybernova> kek_, teamviewer non è nei repo, lo devi scaricare dal loro sito e poi installare
<kek_> no nulla voglio capire solo se i programmi si installano dalla libreria interna o è possibile andare direttaente su internet
<cristian_c> kek_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto/TeamViewer
<cristian_c> kek_, c'è la guida wiki
<kek_> quando mi chiede il sistema operativo seleziono linux?
<kek_> ultima cosa il cestino non esiste?
<cristian_c> kek_, hai aperto la guida wiki?
<kek_> si
<kek_> lo sto installando
<kek_> quindi tutto quello che trovo all'interno della repository è solo un archivio interno cmq si può installare tutto anche online
<kek_> giusto?
<cristian_c> kek_, i repository esistono da tanti anni
<cristian_c> kek_, poi hanno copiato con l'app store, google play e windows store
<kek_> ho capito
<cristian_c> ma in linux già esistevano
<alex67> Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nvidia-settings/nvidia-settings_260.19.06-0ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.140.45 80]
<alex67> questo errore a cosa potrebbe essere dovuto ?
<kek_> ultima cosa su un pc con processore da 633 mhz e circa 256 mb di ram quale versione ècompatibile?
<cristian_c> alex67, cosa stai cercando di fare?
<cristian_c> kek_, credo nessuna ubuntera
<alex67> installare driver video e wifi
<cristian_c> kek_, anche lubuntu arrancherebbe
<cristian_c> kek_, ma puoi provare eh
<alex67> ho fatto e postato quella cosa della pagina dal terminale
<cristian_c> alex67, perché video?
<cristian_c> alex67, che release è?
<kek_> quindi è prp da buttare
<alex67> release di ubuntu?
<akis24> versione ?
<alex67> La versione di Ubuntu in uso è la 10.010 - Maverick Meerkat - rilasciata nell'ottobre 2010 e supportata fino ad aprile 2012.
<akis24> alex67:  quei driver li non ci sono piu' ecco  ormai il supporto per la 10.10 è andato..
<alex67> e cosa posso fare
<cristian_c> alex67, è scaduto il supporto a 10.10 da un bel po'
<akis24> alex67: installare qualcosa di aggiornato direi  13.10 o 12.04 lts dipende da te
<alex67> ok ma devo scaricarlo e installarlo
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> !download | alex67
<ubot-it> alex67: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<akis24> eh d icerto non lo mandiamo noi :)
<alex67> ok mi attivo subito
<cristian_c> kek_, una domanda: ma da dove li prendi questi pc scrausi?
<kek_> no in verità si è rotto la scheda madre di un pc buono di un amico per arrangiare teneva questo pc da divesi anni
<kek_> tutto qua
<alex67> grazie a tutti ci risentiamo una volta terminata l'installazione
<cristian_c> kek_, al limite una distro leggera, ma questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<kek_> va be chiedo in altra sezione
<cristian_c> kek_, oppure compratevi un pc nuovo :P
<kek_> grazie 1000 cristian ci aggiorniamo
<trustythar> Sera a tutti
<akis24> sera
<SteTrial> ciao a tutti, qualcuno di esperto potrebbe aiutarmi? devo resettare il pc quindi dovrei eliminare grub e la partizione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> SteTrial, devi ripristinare winz?
<SteTrial> si non solo windows ma vorrei portare tutto il pc all'origine. poi ubuntu lo installallo a parte su un altro pc
<cristian_c> SteTrial, entra in una live
<SteTrial> ma col cd intendi?
<cristian_c> SteTrial, cancelli la partizione o le partizioni su cui hai installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> SteTrial, al loro posto crei una partizione ntfs
<cristian_c> SteTrial, poi avvi il dvd/cd di win che saprà dove installare e lasci fare a esso
<cristian_c> SteTrial, non so come hai installato ubuntu
<SteTrial> ma non posso eliminarle subito le partizioni? aspetta guardo se trovo la discussione
<SteTrial> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=97&t=572697
<trustythar> SteTrial:  come hai installato ubuntu con una part. dedicata
<trustythar> ?
<cristian_c> SteTrial, se sei su ubuntu , ovviamente ti serve farlo in live a partizione smontata
<cristian_c> SteTrial, comunque ho notato un paio di cose:
<cristian_c> 1) 11.10 è distro non più supportata perché assai vecchia
<cristian_c> 2) probabilmente hai installato ubuntu con unity su pc vecchio
<cristian_c> il che spiegherebbe la lentezza
<SteTrial> bo io non me ne intendo molto di ubuntu,so che mi hanno aiutato moltissimo . comunque poi avevo aggiornato a ubuntu 12
<trustythar> passa ad una derivata piu leggera SteTrial come xubuntu o lubuntu
<trustythar> per pc con un po + di anni
<cristian_c> SteTrial, ho capito, ma non sappiamo neanche di quale pc si tratts
<cristian_c> *tratta
<SteTrial> si però su un altro computer. altrimenti faccio solo dei gran casini e poi è da due anni che non guardo piu ubuntu perchè non ho il tempo di imparare purtroppo
<cristian_c> SteTrial, prima di installare, le distro andrebbero provate in live
<trustythar> bene comq. dacci le cateristiche del pc in qestione
<cristian_c> SteTrial, e si dovrebbe controllare i requisiti di sistema
<SteTrial> prima non potrei ripristinare l mbr come mi hanno detto? e ripristinare grub?
<cristian_c> SteTrial, aspetta, ma di quale pc stiamo parlando?
<SteTrial> si un hp 3150el
<SteTrial> 4 gb ram
<SteTrial> intel core i5 2,21 ghz
<trustythar> e ubuntu ti va lento ?
<SteTrial> no , ho problemi con windows
<SteTrial> non lo uso piu ubuntu
<cristian_c> SteTrial, è un pc assai nuovo
<cristian_c> ?
<trustythar> e chi non ha probl. con winz.
<SteTrial> si abbastanza , avrà circa 2 anni o 3
<cristian_c> SteTrial, quale sistema è attualmente installato su questo pc?
<SteTrial> windows 7 originale, ubuntu e backtrack
<trustythar> altri..?
<cristian_c> lol
<SteTrial> no basta :) dici che sono tanti?
<trustythar> no...
<cristian_c> SteTrial, ok, e non trovi grub?
<cristian_c> che devi fare?
<SteTrial> no volevo rimuoverlo diciamo
<cristian_c> quale?
<trustythar> win7
<cristian_c> lol
<SteTrial> quella cosa viola che mi appare all'accensione del pc dove mi fa vedere le partizioni,in pratica voglio tornare come prima quando non ce l'avevo
<cristian_c> SteTrial, puoi postare una schermata?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | SteTrial
<ubot-it> SteTrial: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<yousdo> si puo fare
<trustythar> forse sta parlando della  schermata della grub cristian_c
<yousdo> l' ho fatto un po' di tempo fa
<cristian_c> trustythar, boh, se non si spiega..
<yousdo> si fa con googlw
<yousdo> ops
<yousdo> google
<SteTrial> non ho nessun problema con ubuntu ecc, solo con windows 7 che è lento, ma aprte questo voglio eliminare ubuntu,backtrack e rimuovere grub, voglio portare il pc allo stato originale come quando è uscito dalla fabbrica capisci? :)
<cristian_c> SteTrial, capito
<yousdo> deve mettere a 0 il tempo di attesa di grub...
<cristian_c> SteTrial, allora fai come ti ho detto all'inizio
<yousdo> compra un altro computer
<cristian_c> lol
<yousdo> e se poi va lento
<SteTrial> ok entro col cd ed elimino le partizioni
<yousdo> ne compri un altro ancora
<cristian_c> SteTrial, esatto
<cristian_c> SteTrial, e ci fai un'unica ntfs al loro posto
<cristian_c> SteTrial, così winz la vedrà
<trustythar> yousdo:  con wiz. piu lento ..
<yousdo> sono in imbarazzo
<SteTrial> perchè alcuni mi hanno detto di ripristinare l'mbr ma non so cosa significhi
<trustythar> e poi da winz le vai a formattare SteTrial
<cristian_c> SteTrial, evidentemente hai/hanno capito male
<SteTrial> e grub si rimmuove?
<yousdo> si che si toglie
<cristian_c> SteTrial, credo basti fare come ti ho detto
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<SteTrial> ok perfetto ci provo :)
<Samul> uso ubuntu 13.10 32 bit, e su firefox shockwave flash mi dà qualche problema
<cristian_c> Samul, finite le disavventure con le stampanti?
<Samul> sì, ora cominciano quelle con flash cristian_c :D
<cristian_c> SteTrial, attento a non toccare la partizione di winz
<cristian_c> Samul, lol
<Samul> mi sono accorto che il 90% degli elementi flash non funzionano bene su firefox
<Samul> a partire dal client irc lightirc
<cristian_c> ?
<Samul> su chromium è lento ma funziona bene
<Samul> semplicemente la roba lagga/carica all'infinito
<cristian_c> che c'entra irc con flash?
<Samul> sai cos'è flashirc? .-.
<cristian_c> no
<Samul> *lightirc
<trustythar> se tocchi le partiz. di winz. e le formatti non hai piu win SteTrial
<Samul> è un client web di irc in flash
<cristian_c> ah
<Samul> va beh il punto è che flash mi dà evidenti problemi
<cristian_c> Samul, controlla quali pacchetti hai installato
<Samul> flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> poi?
<Samul> basta °_°
<SteTrial> ma se cancello quella di ubuntu dovrebbe aggiungersi a quella di windows?
<yousdo> cambia browser
<Samul> ma perché mi arrivano risposte come
<Samul> "cambia browser" o "cambia stampante"?
<trustythar> si ma devi formattarla i fts
<Samul> è ovvio che se chiedo supporto per firefox è perché VOGLIO USARE FIREFOX
<trustythar> ntfs pardon
<yousdo> forse perchè così poi funziona
<Samul> è come dire "cerca su google", grazie al piffero
<Samul> sì ma il modo di far funzionare le cose c'è sempre
<Samul> ma non ho nessun'intenzione di cambiare browser per un problema con un plugin
<Samul> è il colmo
<yousdo> fai te
<Samul> siamo nel 2014 è flash non è supportato :/
<cristian_c> Samul, apri un terminale
<Samul> yes
<cristian_c> Samul, e digita: dpkg -l | grep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> SteTrial, no
<Samul> nessun output
<cristian_c> SteTrial, per questo motivo devi creare la ntfs
<cristian_c> SteTrial, poi allarghi, ma puoi farlo anche da winz, eventualmente
<SteTrial> provo a entrare in live poi rientro in chat se si riesce
<Samul> cristian_c: è strano che non ci siano output, no? :/
<yousdo> SteTrial se fossi al tuo posto raserei tutto a zero per installare quello che mi pare
<cristian_c> Samul, e digita: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<SteTrial> hai ragione. però vorrei tenere la partizione di recovery
<SteTrial> e hp tools
<trustythar> SteTrial:  fai prima un backup di winz per sicurezza
<SteTrial> no fa niente ho salvato tutti i dati importanti su hdd
<yousdo> radi al suolo
<Samul> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6781373/
<cristian_c> lol
<Samul> IMO il secondo non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> Samul, ok
<cristian_c> Samul, se digita about:plugins nella barra degli indirizzi, che esce?
<cristian_c> *i
<trustythar> SteTrial:  i dai è una coas una immagine del sitema ed un altra
<trustythar> ma ke le passa a sta tasiera oggi ...lol
<Samul> cristian_c: il primo è http://paste.ubuntu.com/6781385/
<trustythar> Samul:  pare che flash ed istallato
<Samul> ?
<Samul> scusa puoi scriverlo in italiano?
<SteTrial> provo.. comunque come si chiama il programma di ubuntu che visualizza le partizioni?
<Samul> gparted, SteTrial
<cristian_c> Samul, strano
<cristian_c> Samul, il problema si verifica soltanto con firefox?
<Samul> ma infatti per alcune cose worka
<Samul> sì con chromium va tranquillamente
<cristian_c> Samul, su 13.10?
<trustythar> e al mai tastiera che ha dei svarioni Samul
<cristian_c> Samul, mmmmmm
<Samul> sì 13.10
<cristian_c> Samul, mi puoi fare qualche esempio di flash non funzionante?
<Samul> trustythar: la tastiera non digita da sola
<trustythar> lo so
<Samul> cristian_c: lightirc è il più evidente
<SteTrial> grazie! lo sto cercando
<Samul> se vuoi ti linko la pagina web dove non va
<Samul> ma credo che non vada da nessuna parte
<trustythar> postala Samul
<Samul> attendo il permesso di un op lol
<cristian_c> Samul, ok, ma a parte il client irc?
<Samul> ora non ce l'ho presente, ricordo che avevo provato un videogioco in flash
<cristian_c> Samul, magari un esempio pubblicabile
<Samul> http://pokemonglobal.it/forum/index.php?/ircChat
<Samul> ho embeddato lightirc nel mio sito web
<Samul> (la pagina che ho linkato)
<Samul> e volevo provarlo
<Samul> è lì che mi sono accorto che caricava all'infinito il client
<cristian_c> Samul, a me chiede il nick
<Samul> lascia quello che c'è
<Samul> e clicca su connetti
<cristian_c> e la password
<Samul> nessuna
<cristian_c> ok
<Samul> se non sei registrato non ci vuole
<trustythar> si rimane caricando il server
<Samul> non mi dire che non va
<Samul> allora non ce l'ho solo io il problema!
<cristian_c> Samul, dici che su chromium va?
<Samul> ora lo riprovo
<Samul> priam andava
<Samul> *prima
<cristian_c> Samul, caricata
<Samul> ?
<cristian_c> Samul, ma ho dovuto aprirla su un'altra scheda del browser
<Samul> ma veramente nel canale non vedo nessuno che sia entrato
<cristian_c> [19:16:30] The topic is: Welcome to the lightIRC test channel. If you have questions, please read http://redmine.lightirc.com/projects/lightirc/wiki or join #lightIRC for live support.
<Samul> O_O
<Samul> aspetta
<trustythar> a me con firefox mi dice che cè un problema con flash
<Samul> ok c'è qualcosa che non va
<cristian_c> Samul, controlla le impostazioni di flash
<Samul> ma se non va nemmeno a voi
<cristian_c> Samul, ho detto che su un'altra scheda parte
<Samul> ma allora
<cristian_c> Samul, e poi non sappiamo quale configurazione hai tu
<Samul> cioè in teoria avrei dovuto vederti nel mio canale
<cristian_c> Samul, hai attivato qualche estensione in firefox?
<cristian_c> Samul, io c'ero
<Samul> aspetta controllo un attimo l'iframe
<cristian_c> lol
<Samul> forse ho sbagliato pure il nome del canale ol
<Samul> *lol
<Samul> no, è ok °°
<Samul> comunque sì ho degli altri plugin attivi
<Samul> roba inutile che installa ubuntu dall'inizio
<Samul> provo a rimuoverli?
<cristian_c> Samul, ecco, disattivali uno alla volta
<Samul> c'è roba tipo vlc plugin, itunes, windows media player ecc.
<cristian_c> per vedere quale di questi da problemi
<cristian_c> Samul, controlla tutto
<Samul> ma porca trota
<Samul> ho 348590832904 plugin flash
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ihihih
<Samul> grazie al cavolo che non va shockwave
<Samul> ok disattivati tutti, riavvio firefox
<trustythar> lol
<cristian_c> Samul, eppure dal tuo paste di prima risultava soltanto flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> trustythar, ma pensa te, che storia...
<cristian_c> Samul, eppure dal tuo paste di prima risultava soltanto flashplugin-installer
<Samul> eccomi ora riprovo
<Samul> cristian_c: è tutta roba di default
<Samul> forse è per quello
<cristian_c> Samul, ma anche no
<Samul> tra l'altro nella pagina che controlla l'aggiornamento dei plugin non compaiono
<Samul> è come se non ci fossero °°
<cristian_c> Samul, di default non ci sono estensioni attivate in firefox
<Samul> comunque ci sono veramente di default
<Samul> compresa roba come unity shell integration
<Samul> ecc. ecc.
<Samul> ci sono sempre state, anche nelle versioni precedenti. me lo ricordo oh
<cristian_c> Samul, una cosa sono le estensioni, un'altra i plugin
<Samul> c'erano sia estensioni che plugin
<cristian_c> lol
<Samul> oh che notizia
<Samul> lightirc ancora non va ._.
<cristian_c> Samul, posta la lista delle estensioni
<Samul> yes
<trustythar> a me mi  blocca al caricare il server
<cristian_c> Samul, firefox vede i plugin installati nel sistema
<cristian_c> non è che vengono installati con firefox
<Samul> scusa ma
<Samul> lo screen lo faccio delle estensioni o dei plugin?
<cristian_c> Samul, estensioni
<Samul> ok
<cristian_c> <Samul> ho 348590832904 plugin flash
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/jNYfLN4.png
<Samul> cristian_c: va beh screeno anche quelli
<cristian_c> Samul, 1) Adblock
<cristian_c> e questo già dovrebbe far riflettere
<cristian_c> -,-
<Samul> nope
<Samul> sul mio sito è disattivato
<cristian_c> 2) Donotrackme
<Samul> così come dntme
<cristian_c> idem
<Samul> ma sono disattivati sul mio sito :/
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/Y3R3xCP.png anyway
<Samul> prima erano tutti attivati
<Samul> e ci sono sempre stati
<cristian_c> in realtà gli add-on disattivi sono proprio quelli di default, lol
<Samul> eh
<Samul> quelli li ho disattivati perché li ritenevo inutili
<Samul> dici che dovrei attivarli?
<Samul> che me ne faccio della roba per unity se uso gnome?
<cristian_c> Samul, prova a disattivare tutti gli add-on uno ad uno
<cristian_c> e poi riprova con lightirc
<Samul> ma pure adblock e l'altra roba?
<Samul> mi servono, non posso tenerli disattivati :/
<cristian_c> Samul, certo, solo per provare
<cristian_c> Samul, ma lol
<Samul> sì, sottolineo solo una cosa
<Samul> io NON uso lightirc
<Samul> mi serve solo per sapere se funziona bene per gli utenti del mio sito
<Samul> e mi pare che a voi non funzioni
<Samul> cristian_c: è troppo se ti chiedo di riprovarlo'
<Samul> *?
<cristian_c> Samul, io l'ho aperto, lol
<cristian_c> sarà la terza volta che lo scrivo
<Samul> ma non è possibile
<Samul> non risulti nel canale
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> ti ho postato il topic del canale
<cristian_c> che devo fare di più
<cristian_c> ?
<Samul> non l'ho letto
<Samul> invialo in query
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> [19:16:30] The topic is: Welcome to the lightIRC test channel. If you have questions, please read http://redmine.lightirc.com/projects/lightirc/wiki or join #lightIRC for live support.
<Samul> non è quello, appunto
<cristian_c> san tommaso
<Samul> Benvenuti nel canale IRC ufficiale di Pokémon Global! Visitate la community! http://pokemonglobal.it/forum Ricordatevi di leggere il regolamento del canale http://pokemonglobal.it/forum/index.php?/ircChat Buona permanenza!
<Samul> ^ è quello, lol
<Samul> vedi che c'è qualcosa che non va?
<Samul> ho bisogno che lo provi SENZA aprirlo in un'altra scheda
<Samul> ok so che non c'entra molto con supporto ubuntu
<cristian_c> ecco
<Samul> però hai le query disabilitate lol
<cristian_c> spostiamoci in chat
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Samul> k
<Samul> sì sì lo so lol
<Franco> Buonasera, scusate per la banalità ma non riesco a mettere i dischi nel launcer grazie
<cristian_c> dischi?
<[away]> Buonasera.
<Franco> <cristian_c> le icone dei dischi
<cristian_c> Franco, spiegati meglio
<once> Franco: Lascia stare.
<Franco> <cristian_c> Quando ho installato ubuntu sul fisso nel launcer sono apparse le icone dei dischi che permettono di aprirli e cercare le cartelle, sul portatile non ci sono, è possibile aggiungerle?
<cristian_c> Franco, di quali dischi stai parlando?
<once> Chiavette usb?
<URUS> le icone per esplorare le partizioni
<URUS> tipo quella di windows
<cristian_c> ?
<once> ?
<URUS> puoi creare il lanciatore per aprire il volume
<URUS> Franco: questo dicevi ?
<Franco> Cristian:    i dischi fissi, inserendo una usb appare il volume e quindi puoi accedere al contenuto,
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Franco, c'è una guida sul wiki
<cristian_c> Franco, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/LauncherFileDesktop
<Franco> <cristian_c> si ma ho trovato solo come mettere i programmi, adesso riguardero'
<URUS> connessione wifi WPS  da ubuntu 13.10 ?come fare
<enzotib> Franco, ma hai partizioni oltre quella di sistema?
<Franco> <cristian_c> pensavo fosse semplice come inserire i programmi, probabilmente lo è basta scoprirlo
<cristian_c> Franco, strano, di solito dovrebbe montarli automaticamente
<cristian_c> Franco, hai già provato a collegare una penna usb?
<Franco> enzobit non ho altre partizioni ma ad esempio ho dei file sulla scivania
<cristian_c> Franco, beh, allora perché parli di dischi? O.o
<Franco> Cristian perchè nel fisso appare l'icona come fosse quella di C di Windows
<cristian_c> Franco, scusa, ma quale disco vorresti che apparisse nel launcher?
<Franco> <cristian_c> l'unico che è installato con le sue cartelle
<cristian_c> Franco, parli della partizione su cui è installato ubuntu?
<enzotib> Franco, la partizione di sistema non compare
<Franco> <cristian_c> Si dove dovrebbero esserci anche scrivania cestino ecc
<cristian_c> eh
<enzotib> ?
<cristian_c> Franco, nel launcher o sul desktop?
<cristian_c> Franco, la scrivania è il desktop
<cristian_c> non avrebbe senso un'icona del desktop nel desktop :P
<Franco> <cristian_c> Ok, forse ho ancora trippo in testa Windows,  grazie
<cristian_c> Franco, mi sembra che l'icona del cestino sia già presente nel launcher
<cristian_c> Franco, scorri tutto il launcher
<Franco> <cristian_c> si
<cristian_c> fino in fondo
<cristian_c> ok, un attimo
<Franco> <cristian_c> si quello lo avevo visto
<Franco> <cristian_c> aspetto
<cristian_c> Franco, forse ho trovato per la home
<cristian_c> Franco, ho trovato
<cristian_c> Franco, apri nautilus
<Franco> <cristian_c> Un momento
<cristian_c> Franco, ti faccio notare soltanto che fra poco esco
<once> Esci
<Franco> <cristian_c> ok ti ringrazio allora ci risentiamo un'altra volta grazie e ciao
<cristian_c> Franco, ok, ti scrivo come fare e poi vado: 1) apri nautilus, 2) crea un lanciatore nel desktop 3) nel campo comando scrivi: nautilus /home/franco
<cristian_c> se franco è il nome del tuo utente, altrimenti scrivi quello giusto
<cristian_c> 4) scegli l'icona che più ti aggrada
<cristian_c> 5) dai ok
<cristian_c> 6) trascini il lanciatore nel launcher
<cristian_c> 7) fine
<akis24> sera
<RaggiGAmma> Scusate la banalita'  ma stavo cercando di porre una domanda in chiedi ma non riesco a scrivere i tag
<enzotib> !chat | RaggiGAmma
<ubot-it> RaggiGAmma: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<RaggiGAmma> a scusami,  grazie
<lenovo> buonasera a tutti
<lenovo> mi servirebbe un aiuto... scheda video  Radeon(TM) HD Graphics × 2 problemi a visualizzare i video lentezza nel chiudere le finestre come risolvere il problema?
<lenovo> help!!!!!
<akis24> !ati | lenovo
<ubot-it> lenovo: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<lenovo> graaaazieeee
<akis24> prego
<krabador> lenovo, che radeon hai?
<lenovo> asp che vedo... cmq è un g505
<lenovo> il laptop
<alex67> nn riesco a visualizzare la scheda wifi quallcuno puo aiutarmi
<krabador> alex67, lshw -C network
<krabador> sudo
<lenovo> 8570M
<krabador> lenovo, recente
<lenovo> si 2013
<lenovo> del 2013
<krabador> che ubuntu monti?
<lenovo> 13.10
<krabador> con i driver open, che sono quelli che ci sono di base, ti trovi cosi' male?
<alex67> scusami ma il 13 nn lo conosco dove trovo il terminale'
<krabador> alex67, ctrl alt t
<lenovo> non riesco neanche a vedere un filmato in youtube...le pagine le apre e chiude come un 386!!
<krabador> lenovo, apri il terminale, manda software-properties-gtk, e vedi il contenuto dell'ultima tab
<alex67> ok me la da ma nn me l'attiva
<krabador> !pastebin | alex67
<ubot-it> alex67: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> lenovo, li' troverai la lista dei catalyst disponibili
<alex67> su poster che devo mettere
<krabador> alex67, il risultato del comando da terminale
<lenovo> provo e ti dico
<alex67> ok fatto dovrebbe essere pubblicato ma nn so dove
<krabador> !pastebin | alex67
<ubot-it> alex67: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> cosa non ti è chiaro di questo messaggio?
<alex67> dovrei essere riuscito a incollarlo dovrebbe essere a posto
<akis24> alex67: magari se posti l'indirizzo della pagina qui  lo vediamo ..
<alex67> ragazzi nn ne so nulla prime ore con ubuntu e mi sento perso :-)
<alex67> nn capisco come inviarlo qua
<enzotib> alex67, per cortesia, scrivi "non" invece di "nn"
<alex67> ok
<akis24> alex67: hai incollato testo giusto ?
<alex67> si
<akis24> messo il tuo nick ?
<alex67> si
<akis24> premi paste si apre una nuova pagina ?
<alex67> si
<akis24> copia l'indirizzo della pagina che si apre e incollalo qui in canale
<alex67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6782227/
<akis24> bene
<alex67> questo?
<alex67> ok
<akis24> si esatto
<primo> gentilmente sapreste dirmi come far riconoscere la webcam a ubuntu?
<alex67> buonasera
<URUS> sera
<alex67> sapede dirmi quando installo qualche cosa dove lo mette visto che nn li trovo?
<enzotib> alex67, dpkg -L nome-pacchetto ti elenca tutti i file installati con relativo path
<enzotib> (per quel dato pacchetto)
<alex67> ho scaricato skype e crome e non li trovo da nessuna parte
<enzotib> alex67, ah, hai scaricato, non installato
<enzotib> alex67, guarda nella directory Scaricati
<alex67> scaricato e successivamente installato
<dre__> aiuto c'è qualcuno che può dirmi perchè il mio lunbuntu software center non carica il software scelto da installare nel carrello?
<dre__> dopo che clicco, lo segna presente nel carrello ma non lo fa visualizzare e di fatto non mi permette di installarlo
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-12
<privato89> Salve a tutti. Ho installato da poco Ubuntu, e già mi trovo bene! Però l'ho installato su un vecchio HDD da 500Gb molto lento. I componenti interni del mio pc sono molto potenti, solo che è un peccato avere Ubuntu su un vecchio HDD. Quindi vi chiedo: è possibile trasferire il sistema di su un nuovo SSD, senza perdere i dati o rifare la reinstallazi
<privato89> one del sistema? Inoltre l'SSD che usero sarà un "Samsung MZ-75E120BW850EVO 250GB", ci sarà una differenza di prestazioni?
<krabador> privato89, hai deciso già che vuoi prendere un ssd , ma ti chiedi se ci saranno differenze?
<privato89> si, ciao kabrador
<krabador> e su che base avresti già deciso di prendere un ssd?
<privato89> poichè l'avevo installato su un vecchio e "gracchioso" HDD
<privato89> sperando che con un SSD cambi tutto :)
<privato89> che dici?
<krabador> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/33130/trasferire-sistema-ubuntu-da-hdd-a-ssd
<privato89> si sono io
<krabador> non è che hai in programma di scrivere un topic anche sul forum?
<privato89> ho scritto in chat cercando una risposta più celere
<privato89> ahaahah no tranquillo, sono solo curioso... compatiscimi sono nuovo in questo mondo
<krabador> privato89, ok, sappi che incrociare le richieste di assistenza è seccante per chi la fornisce
<privato89> non posso che scusarmi, però faccio solo domande
<privato89> se sapessi anch'io quanto voi non domanderei così tanto...
<privato89> :D
<privato89> oltretuto mi piace parlare con gente esperta, in effetti ero tentato a scrivere anche nella chat inglese :)
<krabador> da compatire qui non c'è il fatto che tu sia nuovo.
<krabador> un ssd è drasticamente superiore di un hd tradizionale
<krabador> sul fronte prestazionale
<krabador> e puoi spostare la stessa installazione di ubuntu che stai usando, senza perdere dati
<privato89> ok sarebbe fantastico
<privato89> c'è una qualche guida?
<krabador> il pc in cui è installato ubuntu, vede altri sistemi operativi?
<privato89> si, Windows 8 ma è installato in un altro SSD, Grub vede Windows ma non parte
<privato89> Per farlo partire devo cambiare boot dal bios
<krabador> hai già un ssd e ti chiedi "se ci saranno differenze" ?
<privato89> Si, appunto domando, so che con Windows vado come una freccia, ma con Ubuntu?
<privato89> era questo che chiedevo
<privato89> Comunque grazie
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<salentos> ciao a tutti raga e ragazze avrei problemi con tor su ubuntu
<salentos> vidalia chi mi e da aiuto
<salentos> ce nessuno
<LostInMyHead1> buongiorno
<salentos> buongiorno
<cristian_c> salentos, sicuro che ti serva tor?
<cristian_c> !info tor
<ubot-it> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4.20-1 (trusty), package size 725 kB, installed size 2634 kB
<salentos> si mi serve per non essere controllato
<LostInMyHead1> e ti controlla il mondo...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> salentos, tor è il primo posto in cui vanno a controllare
<salentos> no solo il mondo e in mano di qualcuno di noi no responsanile
<salentos> responsabile
<salentos> si lo so cristian ma almeno ci vuole piu tempo per essere controllati
<cristian_c> salentos, tor è stato finanziato/sviluppato dal governo americano se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> salentos, il contrario
<salentos> era americano ora e free open source
<cristian_c> salentos, io fossi in te cercherei di imbastire di sicurezza di tipo diverso, tor non è sicuro per niente
<gian26> scusate, qual'è il comando per stoppare il servizio ssh?
<LostInMyHead1> salentos: se anche ti spiassero, cosa dovrebbero non scoprire di importante?
<cristian_c> gian26, vedi se c'è un demone sshd
<cristian_c> attivo nel task manager
<salentos> cristian uso anche dei proxy pero
<salentos> no bastano
<salentos> che mi consigliate voi
<salentos> ma su ubuntu oltre alla vpn che si puo fare
<salentos> vabbe ciao a tutti che mi dite
<cristian_c> salentos, consiglio di essere un po' meno ossessionato
<salentos> no e ossesione ma sicurezza o meglio dire pryvaci
<salentos> privacy
<cristian_c> se non hai segreti militari, ti consiglio di non preoccuparti più di tanto, non c'è molto di interessante immagino da spiare
<f843d0> gian26: sudo service sshd stop
<gian26> cristian_c, in molte wiki è scritto che per far ripartire ssh bisogna lanciare il comando /etc/init.d/ssh restart ma lì non c'è nulla
<f843d0> gian26: sara` /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<f843d0> sshd e` il servizio/demone di ssh
<f843d0> Con ssh agisci sul tuo client ssh
<cristian_c> gian26, in molte wiki dove?
<f843d0> (non sul server)
<gian26> del sito ubunto.it
<cristian_c> gian26, guarda che ora i servizi si avviano e si fermano con sudo service servizio start e stop
<cristian_c> gian26, mi puoi indicare la guida wiki?
<cristian_c> magari se non è corretta, si segnala
<gian26> cristian_c, un attimo
<gian26> cristian_c, http://askubuntu.com/questions/103889/how-do-you-stop-restart-ssh
<cristian_c> gian26, quello npn ubunto.it
<cristian_c> !ubunto
<ubot-it> Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<cristian_c> *non è
<gian26> cristian_c, si scusa ubuntu
<cristian_c> f843d0, hai provato il comando di f843d0 ?
<f843d0> cristian_c: si, solitamente provo i miei comandi
<f843d0> ... :D
<cristian_c> gian26, tra l'altro, il link che hai postato risale alla 11.10
<cristian_c> gian26, hai provato il comando di f843d0 ?
<gian26> cristian_c, si ma mi dice servizio non riconosciuto
<f843d0> gian26: dpkg -l | grep openssh-server | grep -v grep
<gian26> cristian_c, il problema di tutto sta nel fatto che quando lancio il comando ssh nomeutente@ip pc viene fuori la scritta ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.101 port 22: No route to host e non riesco a fare nulla
<cristian_c> f843d0, ma forse utilizza il client
<cristian_c> gian26, hai controllato se è attivo?
<cristian_c> lo vedi con l'opzione status
<gian26> cristian_c, f843d0 prima funzionava, ho chiuso il terminale, poi riaperto e lanciato il comando mi viene fuori quello che ho già scritto
<cristian_c> gian26, gian26 quella a cui collegarsi è la macchina con ubuntu?
<gian26> cristian_c, si sono 2 macchine con ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok, ti serve openssh-server sulla macchina host e il client sulla macchina client
<cristian_c> o meglio, il client è già integrato nel sistema
<cristian_c> gian26, quindi controlla che il demone sia attivo sulla macchina host
<gian26> cristian_c, la macchina host intendi quella server?
<lecce> ciao a tutti che mi consigliate di mettere 32 o 64
<lecce> bit intendo
<cristian_c> gian26, sì
<cristian_c> lecce, dipende dal tuo pc
<cybernova> gian26, hai controllato l'ip a cui ti vuoi collegare che esista?
<lecce> ha 4 giga di ram
<cristian_c> lecce, e il procio?
<lecce> visto che mi hanno detto che fra qualche tempo si perdera la 32 bit e ci sara solo la 64
<cristian_c> lecce, che non verrà più supportata dal 2020, può darsi anche
<cristian_c> ma è un po' presto
<lecce> ma conviene avere quasi sempre la 64 bit secondo me
<cristian_c> se hai vantaggi, sì
<f843d0> cristian_c: che poi, fino al 2038 e` tutto ok
<gian26> cybernova, si l'ip è giusto
<cristian_c> f843d0, lol
<cybernova> gian26, su pastebin l'output di: route -n
<cybernova> !paste | gian26
<ubot-it> gian26: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lecce> ma ce qualche pugliese qui fra di voi
<cybernova> !chat | lecce
<ubot-it> lecce: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gian26> cybernova, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9717670/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<helloworld00> salve a tutti
<helloworld00> cve qualcuno che mi puo aiutare con il file my.cnf su un server?
<helloworld00> lo devo modificare e non vorrei fare casini
<f843d0> gian26: ping 192.168.0.101 risponde?
<jester-> helloworld00: citofonare remix_tj
<remix_tj> helloworld00: che devi fare?
<helloworld00> praticamente devo fare delle query su un db
<helloworld00> dal mio portale
<helloworld00> quelli del server mi hanno detto di modificare questo file
<gian26> f843d0, mi dice host irraggiungibile
<helloworld00> io lho trovato ma non c'è la voce bind-address = 127.0.0.1
<helloworld00> ora che faccio? la aggiungo?
<f843d0> gian26: quindi il tuo problema non e` ssh/sshd up/down
<f843d0> gian26: prima, devi fare in modo che i due computer accesi e connessi alla rete rispondano ai ping
<gian26> f843d0, ok vedo qual'è il problema
<f843d0> gian26: controlla anche che non abbiano firewall attivi
<helloworld00> come faccio a controllare che non siano attivi'
<helloworld00> ?
<antonella> ciao a tutti
<antonella> ho un problema con una stampante
<antonella> l'ho installata ma mi dice che la stampante non  è connessa
<antonella> invece lo è
<antonella> è in rete
<antonella> quando provo a stampare mi esce "è possibile che la stampante non sia connessa"
<antonella> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<antonerlla> ciao a tutti riprovo
<antonerlla> ho installato una stampante in rete ma mi dice
<antonerlla> che la stampante potrebbe non essere connessa
<jester-> antonerlla: stampante marca?
<jester-> modello?
<antonerlla> canon mf8330
<jester-> antonerlla: hai installato il driver?
<antonerlla> si
<jester-> antonerlla: è wifi nuova o gia configurata
<antonerlla> io sono collegata ocn il cavo..
<antonerlla> è già configurata e gli altri ci stampano
<antonerlla> io sono arrivata da poco e sto provando a stampare
<jester-> antonerlla: installa stampante->stampante di rete la vede?
<antonerlla> si
<jester-> e l'ha installata?
<antonerlla> si ma non trovava i driver
<antonerlla> li ho scaricati io
<jester-> antonerlla: canon per linux non è che sia il massimo, lo hai installato il driver? e come?
<antonerlla> alien  -i /home/mylinux/Scaricati/italiano/64-bit_Driver/RPM/cndrvcups-ufr2-uk-2.90-1.x86_64.rpm
<jester-> antonerlla: hai convertito .rpm a .deb?
<jester-> alien quello fa
<jester-> e poi va installato il ,deb e magari cono un po di culo funz<a
<antonerlla> si
<antonerlla> si ma non va...
<jester-> antonerlla: gli altri che stampano lo fanno da linux?
<antonerlla> risulta installata ma nulla
<antonerlla> no da mac
<antonerlla> <<bastardi>> :D
<jester-> eh mac se lo va prendere e se lo intalla pure
<antonerlla> forse uno c'è che ha linux
<jester-> canon a il driver mac
<antonerlla> devo vedere qualcosa al suo pc...?
<jester-> per linux fa un casso
<jester-> antonerlla: dovrebbe essere in driver farlocco, vedi un po quello che ha linux che ha combinato
<antonerlla> come ha installato non lo ricorda
<antonerlla> provo a trovare un pid?
<antonerlla> mi pare si chiami così...
<jester-> se deb nel solito modo
<antonerlla> clicco e installo il deb, esatto?
<jester-> bisogna vedere se ha conservato il deb
<jester-> yess esatto
<antonerlla> ok
<antonerlla> chiedo...
<antonerlla> grazie jester-
<jester-> antonerlla: occhio ai bit del sistema http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1829243
<jester-> antonerlla: http://www.lukacs.lu/?p=102
<antonerlla> ok, il mio è 64
<antonerlla> io non ho v 2.2
<antonerlla> potrebbe essere la versione il problema?
<jester-> antonerlla: se non trova il driver significa che quello installato non è buono
<jester-> hai riavviato cups dovo averlo installato?
<jester-> sudo service cups restart
<antonerlla> no, provo
<antonerlla> nulla, stesso messaggio
<antonerlla> gli altri hanno windows
<antonerlla> :'(
<jester-> mac è winz vanno sicuro visto che canon il driver lo fornisce
<antonerlla> che sfiga...
<antonerlla> sono andata al link che mi hai mandato ma non ho capito molto
<jester-> è cristian_c il canonnista ma pare occupato
<jester-> il tuo modello mi suona familiare e mi pare sia stato risolto
<jester-> ma non uando canon non ti saprei dire
<jester-> usando*
<antonerlla> :(
<jester-> vado per logica ed esclusione, secomdo me serve ildriver giusto
<jester-> antonerlla: installando il bed cvomverito da rpm no da indicazioni ?
<jester-> oppure cercando di stampare non da un messaggio?
<antonerlla> no
<antonerlla> ho trovato questa
<antonerlla> http://printersquestions.com/How-to-install-Canon-i-SENSYS-MF8330Cdn-on-Ubuntu.html
<antonerlla> come ti sembra?
<jester-> antonerlla: bisogna provare
<jester-> antonerlla: rimuovere sempre quella installato che non funzica prima
<antonerlla> jester- che faccio elimina con il tasto destro per rimuoverla?
<antonerlla> non va
<antonerlla> qualcuno può aiutarmi con la stampante?
<antonerlla> jester- ho provato ma nulla
<antonerlla> anche perchè su quel pannello mica trovo la mia stampante
<weedo> ciao raga, ho dei video che sono in mkv ho scaricat oanch vlc
<weedo> ma non funziona, scusate per la scrittura veloce
<gigirock> weedo, cosa non funza ?
<gigirock> antonerlla, che stampante e' ?
<weedo> il video non si vede ma si sente solo
<gigirock> weedo, un video notturno girato di notte senza luci ?
<weedo> no no è un tutorial e si dovrebbe vedere benissimo
<weedo> però a me non si vede
<antonerlla> canon mf8330
<antonerlla> gigirock ho scaricato i driver da qui:
<antonerlla> http://www.canon.it/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/Laser/LaserBase_MF_series/i-SENSYS_MF8330Cdn.aspx?type=download&language=IT&os=Linux
<gigirock> weedo, con vlc nei menu trovi la voce che ti indica le modalita' del video in questione
<antonerlla> è installata ma non stampa, mi dice che non è connessa gigirock
<weedo> scusa gigirok ma non ho capito
<gigirock> antonerlla, ma la stampante e' in rete o collegata con usb ?
<weedo> mi è uscito questo errore da vlc VLC non supporta il formato audio o video "hevc". Sfortunatamente non c'è modo di risolvere il problema.
<weedo> mi sa che devo cambiare player?
<gigirock> http://www.seospecialistwu.com/ubuntu-mkv-codec-hevc-h-265/ | weedo guarda qui ma adesso mi bannano.....
<weedo> grazie... davvero ti bannano? mi dispiacerebbe
<gigirock> sara' una guida non ufficiale e se la prendono
<weedo> peccato... se funziona perche cercare di impedire di potr far risolvere un problema... ora provo
<antonerlla> gigirock è in rete
<gigirock> antonerlla, ottimo ... allora se fai http://indirizzodiretedellastampante che si vede ?
<gigirock> !cups
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<gigirock> !cups | antonerlla ti devi leggere ste guide .............
<ubot-it> antonerlla ti devi leggere ste guide .............: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<antonerlla> IU remota
<antonerlla> IU remota
<antonerlla> Copyright CANON INC. 2009
<antonerlla> Tutti i diritti riservati
<gigirock> antonerlla, ok ma si vede una pagina web della macchina in questione ?
<antonerlla> si
<antonerlla> vedo una pagina con tutte le info gigirock
<gigirock> antonerlla, allora controlla le guide , una stampante di quel livello avra' la porta 9091 tipo hp ... ti devi collegare con quella...
<antonerlla> mi dice anche pronta per la stampa
<antonerlla> pensi che il problema sia la porta?
<antonerlla> io se faccio la ricerca nell'installazione la trova...
<gigirock> antonerlla, devi convincere ubuntu ad usarla...
<antonerlla> :'(
<antonerlla> è da 4 giorni che provo a convincerlo...
<antonerlla> :(
<antonerlla> stavo provando a scaricare nuovamente i driver da qui
<antonerlla> http://www.canon.it/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/Laser/LaserBase_MF_series/i-SENSYS_MF8330Cdn.aspx?type=download&language=IT&os=Linux
<antonerlla> Driver della stampante UFRII/UFRII LT per Linux v2.80
<antonerlla> è un'operazione inutile gigirock?
<antonerlla> provare con questi altri driver?
<gigirock> antonerlla, leggi le guide... i driver li hai installati correttamente anche perche' sono alquanto aggiornati...devi configurare cups per stampare .....
<gigirock> !cups | antonerlla ti devi leggere ste guide .............
<ubot-it> antonerlla ti devi leggere ste guide .............: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<antonerlla> solo una domanda gigirock
<antonerlla> quando la trova in rete per installarla mi faceva scegliere:
<antonerlla> -stampante di rete appSocket/jetDirect via dns-sd
<antonerlla> AppSocket/hp JetDirect
<antonerlla> questa non l'ho capita
<gigirock> antonerlla, si hp jetdirect e' la porta 9091 tradizionale....
<antonerlla> ho provato..non va
<antonerlla> non c'è un modo per capire la porta?
<antonerlla> ho provato anche 9100 nulla
<antonerlla> gigirock c'è un modo per capire la porta?
<jester-> [14:10:39] <antonerlla> AppSocket/hp JetDirect
<jester-> centra non con canon
<antonerlla> ah allora ho sbagliato
<antonerlla> in ogni caso non va
<antonerlla> ho anche modificato il file cupsd.conf come riportava nel tuo link
<antonerlla> jester- ho anche modificato il file cupsd.conf come riportava nel tuo link  ma non va
<antonerlla> :(
<davide> Buonasera ragazzi !
<davide> posso disturbare per una info?! vorrei installare owncloud su un server....ho scaricato la versione server di ubuntu ma non riesco a installare interfaccia grafica....
<davide> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<davide> krabador mi aiuti
<davide> ?
<krabador> per cosa?
<davide> devo installare owncloud su un server
<davide> mi serve perforza la versione server di ubuntu o posso mettere anche ubuntu client?
<davide> la versione server non ha interfaccia grafica...o almeno io non riesco a farla partire...
<davide> per avere owncloud posso anche mettere ubuntu client 14.04 ?
<krabador> davide, ubuntu server non ha interfaccia grafica
<davide> ok perfetto
<davide> quindi inutile che provi a farla partire..
<krabador> davide, "devo installare owncloud su un server" mi sembra non abbia troppi sensi, no?
<davide> esiste versione server con interfaccia grafica?
<davide> per installare owncloud che ambiente devo avere? basta ubuntu client?
<krabador> davide, se non spieghi cosa vuoi fare, non ti si puo' rispondere
<davide> in che senso non ha senso?
<davide> devo installare owncloud
<davide> ma non so che versione linux devo avere per mettercelo sopra
<krabador> davide, si, ma che ci devi fare con owncloud^
<krabador> owncloud è sia lato server che client
<davide> ah....vorrei crearmi un mio cloud personale
<davide> per avere un cloud mio personale in casa...
<krabador> davide, ok allora adesso sei offtopic qui
<davide> ah ok...e chi mi può aiutare?
<krabador> davide, questo canale è adibito al supporto tecnico del sistema operativo ubuntu
<davide> si ma infatti io voglio installare ubuntu...
<krabador> davide, sull'installazione ok, per altro, rivolgiti alle loro risorse ufficiali
<davide> tutto sto casino per non rispondermi?!!?
<krabador> davide, buona serata
<district97> salve
<district97> raga vorrei settare un vpn sapete come fare?
<Carlin0> !chat | district97
<ubot-it> district97: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<district97> ah ok
<Flesky> Salve, come posso aprire file rar criptati con password da winrar? Quando provo ad aprirli il gestore archivi mi mostra solo una cartella vuota
<jester-> Flesky: sapendo la pass
<Flesky> non mi viene richiesta dal gestore archivi
<Flesky> apre direttamente un file apparentemente vuoto
<jester-> installa unrar-nonfree
<jester-> e riprova
<jester-> se non va è buggato
<Flesky> ora provo, grazie
<Flesky> Tutto bene,funziona! Grazie mille
<jester-> bene
<ubudark> scusate perche ho un ban
<jester-> ubudark: se scrivi in canale non sei bannato
<ubudark> jester-, appena entro mi dice imposs. entrare  hai ricevuto un ban
<jester-> ubudark: ma sei qui e scrivi
<krabador> ubudark, ti si legge perfettamente
<ubudark> lo vedo ma  non so peche mi da questo avviso
<jester-> ubudark: con ban non entreresti e tanto meno scriveresti
<ubudark> jester-,  ho capito ho um ban so so per cosa sul chan della chat di ubuntu
<jester-> ubudark: entrando con ubudark?
<ubudark> Impossibile entrare in #ubuntu-it-chat (Hai ricevuto un ban). guarda jester-
<jester-> non c'è nessun ubudark  bannato in chat
<jester-> ci sono due noti disturbatori e un idiota bannato oggi me nessun ubudark
<ubudark> asp .riprovo con un altro nick
<ubudark> cmq grazie jester-
<DarkUbun> jester-,
<jester-> eh
<DarkUbun> si  il ban a quanto pare ce sul canale di ubuntu-it-chat anche perche non mi apre la scheda
<cristian_c> DarkUbun, come si chiama il nick in #ubuntu-it-chat?
<jester-> DarkUbun: non sei bannato con ip ne con nick
<cristian_c> per curiosità
<jester-> a meno che che ti ha bannato il server freenode
<DarkUbun> allora ho un problema con hexchat
<cristian_c> e mica hai risposto alla domanda :P
<jester-> prova con la webchat
<DarkUbun> se ero bannato da freenode non potrei entrare ho sbaglio
<jester-> cerchi di entrare cin quale nick
<DarkUbun> cristian_c,  ubudark o kubudark
<krabador> DarkUbun, i ban sono sempre molto motivati
<cristian_c> DarkUbun, ok
<DarkUbun> krabador,  non lo metto in dubbio ma sono 2 sett. con non sono entrato nel chan
<DarkUbun> e ritrovarmi ban son so neanche il perche
<vincenzo> ho bisogno di aiuto per installare flash player
<krabador> vincenzo, che problemi hai?
<vincenzo> grazie cabrator. se cerco di scaricarlo mi risulta gia' installato
<vincenzo> ma non capisco dov'e' e se cerco di aprire qualche sito web mi dicono che devo averlo
<SalWare> se ti serve per navigare, usa chrome, che ha il flash già installato
<jester-> DarkUbun: controlla /mode #ubuntu-it-chat  +b
<krabador> vincenzo, dpkg -l | grep flash
<krabador> !paste | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DarkUbun> jester-,  sul  server freenode mi da * DarkUbun ha impostato la modalità +Z su DarkUbun
<DarkUbun> * DarkUbun ha impostato la modalità +i su DarkUbun
<vincenzo> posso installare chroem su ubuntu?
<SalWare> si
<vincenzo> dove trovo il file da installare?
<SalWare> sul sito ufficiale di chrome
<vincenzo> devo scegliere una versione speciale per noi di ubuntu o va sempre bene?
<SalWare> https://www.google.it/chrome/browser/desktop/
<vincenzo> grazie salware, grazie tante
<jester-> DarkUbun: è normale
<jester-> Z
<jester-> (connected via SSL) 	You will have this user mode if you connect to freenode using SSL.
<SalWare> prego, felice di averti aiutato :)
<vincenzo> ma mi chiese aorilo con.........cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> DarkUbun, utilizzi servizi particolari per connetterti al web?
<SalWare> il programma per installare i file .deb è GDebi
<DarkUbun> no
<DarkUbun> provo come mi dice jester-
<vincenzo> salware lo sta installando, e' parito
<SalWare> bene
<vincenzo> poi non devo fare altro? trovero' l'icona del programma come fosse quella di firefox?
<SalWare> si, nel menu, in internet
<vincenzo> grazie. a buon rendere anche se io sono scarso
<DarkUbun> niente mi dice sempre la stessa cosa solo per il canale di ubuntu -it- chat
<SalWare> :)
<DarkUbun> cqm non fa niente
<jester-> DarkUbun: chiedi in #freenode, sul canale non sei bannato
<jester-> ne mutato
<gg> ciao a tutti
<DarkUbun> jester-,  e strano su freenode mi fa entrare
<jester-> anche qui entri
<gg> vorrei installare il compilatore c/c++ su lubuntu 14.04, come devo fare?
<jester-> non essendoci il to nick nella lista ban di -chat non posso fare nulla
<cybernova> gg, son già installati mi pare
<krabador> gg, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gg> no no, sulla scheda programmazione ho solo android studio xD
<jester-> DarkUbun: prova adesso
<gg> l'ho fatto, solo che non so dove li ha installati O.o
<krabador> gg, man gcc
<cybernova> gg, sono a riga di comando, uno è gcc (compilatore C) l'altro è g++ (compilatore C++)
<krabador> gg, man gcc e man g++
<DarkUbun> niente jester-
<krabador> gg, e vedrai come utilizzarli
<jester-> DarkUbun: provato con la webchat?
<gg> non riesco a trovarli nello start! ps sono un neofita di linux
<DarkUbun> mi dai il link jester-
<cybernova> gg, sono strumenti non grafici e 2
<jester-> !webchat
<ubot-it> Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<krabador> gg, forse non solo di linux
<SalWare> gg: il gcc non lo trovi in start, lo devi usare dal terminale
<jester-> e avere un sorgente da compilare
<SalWare> e per installarlo se non c'è, ma deve esserci già: sudo apt-get install gcc
<gg> non ce n'è uno in stile visual studio?
<SalWare> Anjuta, credo si chiami così
<jester-> gg: ci sei o ci fai
<DarkUbun> dalla web entro jester-
<SalWare> cmq, non è come visualstudio, ma potrebbe aiutare nello sviluppo
<gg> oh sto chiedendo se esiste un ambiente di sviluppo stile visual studio quì su linux, non credo di bestemmiare
<krabador> gg, stai seguendo un corso di programmazione ?
<jester-> DarkUbun: allora è un problema del client. rinomino .confgig/hexchat
<krabador> gg, puoi rispondere?
<gg> si
<jester-> .config/hexchat e hexchat usi
<SalWare> gg: il tuo corso prevede di usare librerie per le interfaccie grafiche?
<krabador> gg, non ti ha detto niente a riguardo, chi sta seguendo il corso?
<gg> guagliò at fatt chiù burdell vui ca l'isis in francia
<DarkUbun> ok provo  jester-
<DarkUbun> scusate ma comeimmaginavo il ban  ce ma non in questo canale ma sul  Sei stato bandito da #ubuntu-it-chat: Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<jester-> DarkUbun: da web?
<DarkUbun> si
<jester-> come DarkUbun ?
<DarkUbun> si
<jester-> DarkUbun: non sei bannato ti assicuro
<DarkUbun> ok provo con kubuntu e possibile che hexchat mi da problemi
<Luciph3r> Ragazzi ma perchè sono bannato su -chat ?
<jester-> DarkUbun: c'è un problema con i non registrati
<Luciph3r> jester-: io sono registrato
<DarkUbun> a ecco non sono solo io
<jester-> Luciph3r:accedi a -chat?
<Luciph3r> no
<jester-> bella questa
<Luciph3r> ora si
<DarkUbun> ora anche io
<krabador> bene ragazzi
<fra_dolcino> posso chiedere assistenza per un software di traduzione fuori repository, ho dei problemi con ./configure
<krabador> fra_dolcino, ti sei assicurato di avere tutte le dipendenze?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ecco cosa mi chiede http://paste.ubuntu.com/9720824/ non sembra un problema di dipendenze
<krabador> fra_dolcino, ti chiede se wx-config è nella posizione giusta
<fra_dolcino> krabador, e dove dovrebbe stare? nella directory principale?
<krabador> no
<krabador> fra_dolcino, anche se la cartella dove sono le wxWidgets libraries , è quella dove punta LD_LIBRARY_PATH . e se wxWidgets è almeno alla 3.0.0 , con supporto unicode abilitato
<krabador> fra_dolcino, dpkg -l | grep wxWidgets
<krabador> e pastebin
<fra_dolcino> ok
<fra_dolcino> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9720855/
<krabador> fra_dolcino, 2.8.12
<fra_dolcino> krabador, quindi dovrei aggiornare in qualche modo questi wxWidgets
<krabador> fra_dolcino, "non sembra un problema di dipendenze" last famous words
<krabador> fra_dolcino, ubuntu 14.10 ?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, 14.04 lts
<krabador> fra_dolcino, sudo apt-get install libwxbase3.0-0 libwxbase3.0-dev libwxgtk3.0-0 libwxgtk3.0-dev
<krabador> fra_dolcino, anche wx3.0-headers
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ok grazie, ora riprovo con make install
<krabador> fra_dolcino, e configure?
<krabador> che fine ha fatto?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, giusto, prima ./configure
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ora gli manca questo configure: error: missing ICU library
<krabador> fra_dolcino, credo che tu non abbia controllato
<krabador> le dipendenze
<krabador> del software che ti appresti a compilare
<fra_dolcino> krabador, dal readme file sembra che non c'è nulla da compilare
<krabador> fra_dolcino, per compilare ogni software ha bisogno di qualcosa, non tutti i readme sono ben scritti, ma nelle risorse web del software, nella media sono specificate
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ok, ora controllo bene
<krabador> fra_dolcino, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<krabador> pastebin
<fra_dolcino> krabador, avevo preso per scontato non ci fosse nei repository, avendomelo fornito l'agenzia, ora mi ucciderai per la perdita di tempo ma l'ho trovato con synaptic
<krabador> fra_dolcino, figurati, assicurati di argomentare meglio affermazioni come "non sembra un problema di dipendenze" la prossima volta
<fra_dolcino> krabador, right
<ange32> help... vorrei installare in dual boot ubuntu 14.04 o 14.10 affianco a win.8 (s.o. preinstallato) ho provato con la guida presente nella documentazione ufficiale ma una volta deselezionato ''avvio rapido" e disattivato "secure boot" , mettendo la chiavetta live usb con ubuntu 14.10(64 bit) alla prima schermata corretta del grub ho selezionato "prov
<ange32> a ubuntu "e da li schermata incomprensibile appena dopo che si è caricato ubuntu in modalità live ..
<ange32> correggowind.8.1
<krabador> "schermata incomprensibile" ?
<ange32> si un casino ...
<krabador> ange32, sarebbe il caso che definisca "casino"
<ange32> il grub visualizzato correttamente poi, dopo aver selezionato "prova ubuntu" la schermata con i puntini mentre carica ubuntu ok, poi caos schermata tipo picasso , tipo crash... non so come descriverla
<Carlin0> unciafà
<ange32> ?
<krabador> entri ed esci
<krabador> stai dentro?
<ange32> come mai?
<SalWare> notte a tutti
<ange32> non faccio nulla..sono dentro...
<krabador> adesso, ma eri appena crollato
<krabador> allora , hai http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png questa ?
<krabador> allora , hai http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png questa ?
<ange32> uscito e rientrato, spero di essere più stabile ora...
<kalem> jester-:
<jester-> kalem: ciau
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-13
<gzz> sera
<gzz> che ce nessuno?
<gzz> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<krabador> chiedi
<krabador> !ciao | gzz
<ubot-it> gzz: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gzz> :D
<gzz> mi serviva un informazione per una uida raazzi
<gzz> devi confiurare il bind9 su un vps ubuntu 14.10
<gzz> configure revers dns ipv6 delegations subnet /64
<gzz> con bind9 su una piattaforma con sistema operativo ubuntu 14.10
<gzz> cercavo almeno una uida facile da capire
<krabador> gzz, http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.10/ubuntu/serverguide/it/dns-configuration.html
<gzz> razie
<krabador> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<gzz> grazie
<krabador> gcollura, non sei italiano, vero?
<gzz> gcollura you not speck italian esact?
<gzz> :P
<ilitch> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | ilitch
<ubot-it> ilitch: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ilitch> grazie
<Fiskyo> buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> ho tentato l'avenazamento di di versione a 14.10 ma a metà si è bloccato tutto ed ora sono con un sistema molto instabile. Consigli?
<glpiana> pac, primo consiglio: se un avanzamento non termina correttamente, non riavviare il pc prima di averlo messo a posto
<glpiana> secondo, avvia in recovery mode e scegli la voce dpkg. vediamo che dice
<pac> glpiana: grazie ora provo
<pac> glpiana: sono entrato in recovery mode
<glpiana> pac, un attimo
<pac> glpiana: certo scusami
<glpiana> pac, hai scelto "dpkg" ?
<pac> glpiana: non c'era l'opzione
<pac> glpiana: c'erano due recovery mode io ho scelto il più recente credo
<glpiana> pac, e poi ti è apparso un menu?
<pac> glpiana: no è partito il sistema ho provato più volte ma il risultato era sempre lo stesso
<glpiana> pac, non hai scelto recovery. vabbè. ora sei dal sistema?
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac, in un terminale scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pac> glpiana: sta elaborando
<pac> glpiana: sembra fermo!
<pac> glpiana: ti riporto l'ultima parte http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9726227/
<glpiana> pac, scrivi y e premi invio
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, ha terminato?
<pac> glpiana: no
<pac> glpiana: sta ancora configurando
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9726360/
<glpiana> pac, quando escono quei messaggi dai sempre y e poi invio
<pac> glpiana: grazie
<pac> glpiana: ha finito
<glpiana> pac, ridai il comando: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, tiro a indovinare?
<pac> glpiana: ops non è successo niente è fermo al prompt
<pac> glpiana: è cosa buona?
<glpiana> pac, ok, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<pac> glpiana: fatto lavori in corso
<pac> glpiana: finito
<glpiana> pac, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pac> glpiana: Dipendenze non trovate. Riprovare usando -f.
<pac> glpiana: vado?
<glpiana> pac, fai vedere l'output prima
<pac> glpianhttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9726460/a:
<pac> glpiana:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9726460/
<glpiana> pac, sudo apt-get -f install
<pac> glpiana: ok
<pac> glpiana: è venuto fuori questo Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├───
<pac> glpiana: con un ok in fondo
<glpiana> pac, premi il tasto tab e poi, quando ok è evidenziato, premi invio
<pac> glpiana: anche se do invio non succede nulla e la stessa è successa quando ho provato a fare l'avanzamento
<pac> glpiana: ecco perché!
<pac> glpiana: ora ho capito era tab la soluzione!
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, ha terminato?
<pac> glpiana: sui
<pac> si
<glpiana> pac, ok, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pac> glpiana: continua a lavorare!
<glpiana> lascialo fare
<pac> glpiana: certamente!
<pac> y
<pac> glpiana: finito
<glpiana> pac, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pac> glpiana: pasquale@pasquale:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a [sudo] password for pasquale:
<pac> glpiana: pardon!
<glpiana> pac, sudo apt-get -f install
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9726917/
<glpiana> pac, sudo apt-get autoremove
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, riavvia
<pac> glpiana: Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  syslinux-themes-debian E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pac> glpiana: riavvio comunque?
<peppeSR> ciao,
<peppeSR> vorrei istallare ubuntu a lato di win 8 , c'è una versione di ubuntu che fa tutto in automatico?
<glpiana> pac, no, avevi scritto "fatto" e davo per scontato fosse a posto
<glpiana> metti l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !installazione | peppeSR
<ubot-it> peppeSR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> !uefi | peppeSR
<ubot-it> peppeSR: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pac> glpiana: tutto?
<glpiana> pac, almeno le ultime righe
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9727007/
<krabador> peppeSR, tutte le versioni di Ubuntu hanno le stesse opzioni di installazione, se hai uefi , nel PC con windows 8 , l'installazione ha più passi da seguire
<peppeSR> si ho uefi
<krabador> pep
<glpiana> pac, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> peppeSR: OK, allora segui la guida uefi
<pac> glpiana: pasquale@pasquale:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a pasquale@pasquale:~$
<glpiana> pac, sudo apt-get -f install
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9727050/
<glpiana> pac, ok, riavvia
<pac> glpiana: vado
<peppeSR> non c'è in italiano?
<glpiana> peppeSR, cosa?
<krabador> peppeSR , i link segnalati sono in italiano
<peppeSR> no... a me li apre in inglese
<glpiana> peppeSR, di quello che ha scritto ubot-it hai letto solo: peppeSR: UEFI vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<glpiana> !uefi | peppeSR
<ubot-it> peppeSR: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> peppeSR: , non dirlo in giro....
<pac> glpiana: sono comparsi un sacco di finestre con System program problem detected
<peppeSR> ?
<peppeSR> ok ora beccata in italiano
<peppeSR> grazie
<glpiana> pac, facile che sia necessario un reset delle impostazioni della tua interfaccia grafica allora. controlla i dettagli e dimmi quali programmi hanno dato errore
<krabador> peppeSR visto? non avere fretta
<pac> glpiana: faccio riferimento ai package elencanti nella finestra?
<glpiana> ???
<pac> glpiana: scusa non ho capito come muovermi
<pac> glpiana: io ho una finetra con segnalazione di crash
<glpiana> pac, ti è uscita la finestra di segnalazione del crash. ha un tasto dettagli. premilo
<glpiana> a dopo
<pac> glpiana: ti devo elencare il contenuto?
<pac> glpiana: a dopo
<pac> glpiana: può servire http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9727217/
<alexderosis> hi everyone, I'm installing ubuntu 14.04 on a desktop with 2 HD, each one of 2TB. I'm experiencing problems, since at the reboot ubuntu doesn't start
<alexderosis> have you any suggestion?
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> alexderosis, parla come magni:)
<alexderosis> ah scusa, forum italiano!
<krabador> non è il forum
<alexderosis> ok, sto installando ubuntu su un desktop che ha 2 hard disk, ognuno dei quali ha 2 TB di capienza.
<ExPBoy> qui sei in un canale irc di supporto per ubuntu
<alexderosis> l'installazione va a buon fine, riavvio ma la schermata di grub non parte
<alexderosis> "no bootable device found..."
<ExPBoy> eh
<krabador> alexderosis, grub è nel device che parte per primo , al boot?
<alexderosis> non so come fare a verificarlo
<krabador> !grub | alexderosis
<ubot-it> alexderosis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la guida di ripristino
<alexderosis> ok grazie
<krabador> assicurandodoti di installare GRUB nel Device che vuoi che parta in avvio
<gandolfo> ciao
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<calimero_82> ciao
<iome> salve
<iome> ma è ancora attiva come una volta sta chat?
<N3mo> No
<iome> imposto da opzioni risparmo energia lo spegnimento della macchina applico modifiche e non succede nulla.
<iome> perche?
<iome> jester-
<iome> buon pomeriggio
<Ugo68> ciao
<kalem> una buona guida per metter su un cloud openstack?
<glpiana> !chat | kalem
<ubot-it> kalem: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kalem> glpiana: è uno scherzo? openstack è strettamente legata ad ubuntu server
<glpiana> kalem, non è uno scherzo.
<KiwiMan> Salve, sono un dipendente di un hotel e utilizzo il wifi della reception, utilizzando amule è possibile avere in ID alto? ho seguito anche una procedura per la configurazione firewall impostando tcp e udp ma nn ho ancora una connessione ID alta.
<glpiana> !amule | KiwiMan
<ubot-it> KiwiMan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<glpiana> !chat | KiwiMan
<kalem> glpiana: scusami, non pensavo il canale fosse legato solamente a supporto e discussioni di bassissimo livello
<ubot-it> KiwiMan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<KiwiMan> scusate, credevo fosse la chat giusta... provo anche ad osservare la guida che mi suggerite
<glpiana> kalem, http://askubuntu.com/questions/144531/how-do-i-install-openstack e poi eventualmente chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> kalem, qui la guida per l'installazione http://docs.openstack.org/icehouse/install-guide/install/apt/content/ch_preface.html
<kalem> glpiana: si questa la conosco. Stavo cercando qualcosa di automatizzato per ubuntu. Dovrebbe essere nel primo articolo che mi hai passato, grazie
<Dario32> salve
<Dario32> volevo chiedervi un- informazione riguardante in fatto di come riuscire a creare e provare un sistema operativo tramite Boxes
<cristian_c> lol
<Dario32> gia istallato su ubuntu
<Dario32> ___
<cristian_c> Dario32, a che serve Boxes?
<cristian_c> !info boxes
<ubot-it> boxes (source: boxes): textmode box- and comment drawing filter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-3 (trusty), package size 61 kB, installed size 194 kB
<cristian_c> uhm
<Dario32> [ come virtualbox
<cristian_c> ok
<Dario32> [ gi' su ubuntu 14.04
<Dario32> lo carica il file iso
<Dario32> ma non mi parte il live
<krabador> Dario32, conviene consultare la documentazione di boxes
<gcollura> krabador, perchè ste domande? :p
<krabador> gcollura, è stato un errore di autocompletamento
<gcollura> krabador, ah ok non ti preoccupare :)
<krabador> gcollura, scusa il disturbo
<Dario32> e dove la trovo__
<Dario32> ___
<Dario32> ma un-altra cosa
<Dario32> non riesco piu a fare la chiocciola e digitare le esclamazioni
<gcollura> krabador, niente figurati :)
<Dario32> della tastiera
<Dario32> xch[___
<krabador> Dario32, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/amd64/boxes/1.1.1-3
<krabador> non ha a che fare con le macchine virtuali
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> Dario32, apri un terminale, sudo loadkeys it
<Dario32> aspetta
<Dario32> ok
<Dario32> questo comando [ per la tastiera___
<Dario32> aspetta
<Dario32> non riesco piu a fare la chiocciola e digitare le esclamazioni
<Dario32> @@@@@@?????
<Dario32> ok
<Dario32> c' èra un' impostazione della tastiera
<krabador> !chat | Dario32
<ubot-it> Dario32: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Dario32> scusate
<Dario32> Riguardo il fatto
<Dario32> di Boxes come lo si deve fare funzionare???
<cristian_c> !info boxes
<ubot-it> boxes (source: boxes): textmode box- and comment drawing filter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-3 (trusty), package size 61 kB, installed size 194 kB
<cristian_c> Dario32, man boxes
<krabador> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/amd64/boxes/1.1.1-3
<krabador> "per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat" significa che se non si hanno domande specifiche sul sistema operativo , come in questo caso, si chiede nel canale segnalato
<krabador> Dario32, ^
<ubudark1504> sera a tutti stoprovando la 15.04 e mi da un errore in sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !beta | ubudark1504
<ubot-it> ubudark1504: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<krabador> ubudark1504, 15.04 non è neanche in beta, il che vuol dire che altamente instabile
<krabador> e puo' mettere di fronte a problemi di vario tipo
<ubudark1504> lo so krabador  lo posta su un altra part. per testarla
<krabador> ubudark1504, ed è strettamente riservata a chi non ha bisogno di chiedere, se presenta problemi
<Dario32> volevo solo delle informazioni a riguardo
<ubudark1504> si en bug che e segnaloto anche su launchpad
<cristian_c> Dario32, e ti sono state date indicazioni
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto c'è google
<krabador> ubudark1504, continua pure a seguire il bug, se lo riscontri anche tu, segnalando la tua esperienza
<krabador> ubudark1504, con l'alpha , è probabile che domani o la prossima settimana , o il mese prossimo , il problema venga risolto
<krabador> non ci sono garanzie, non è concepita per darne
<niccolo> Salve, ho appena installato ubuntu ma il mio wifi non funziona e sto scrivendo da un altro pc
<niccolo> come posso fare?
<gianni> qualcuno mi puo aiutare ?
<Guest40805> ho creato usb boot per fare installazione ubuntu sul mio Vaio svs13a16gn. Ho due dischi in Raid 0. Tutto e' formattato quindi non c'e nulla
<Guest40805> quando seleziono il tipo di installazione (Cancella il disco e installa Ubuntu) mi compare una finestra con ????
<cristian_c> Guest40805, il problema è il raid
<cristian_c> Guest40805, prova a postare una schermata di gparted dalla live
<Guest40805> quindi disabilito il raid?
<cristian_c> Guest40805, essì
<Guest40805> alloro disabilito e riprovo. defo fare installazione OEM oppure quella normale?
<Guest40805> vabbe faccio normale
<cristian_c> Guest40805, magari posta prima una schermata
<Guest40805> come si posta la schermata
<Guest40805> ?
<cristian_c> !image | Guest40805
<ubot-it> Guest40805: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest40805> grazie
<Guest40805> un'altra domanda: io ho scaricato il file ubuntu direttamente dal link download e ho selezionato 64 bit. il file si chiama ubuntu****amd64 ma io ho intel
<Guest40805> amd64 e' riferito al processore immagino
<Guest40805> il sito imposta di default il file ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Guest40805> io ho processore intel e' quello giusto?
<cristian_c> Guest40805, significa che hai scaricato il file iso per processori a 64 bit
<Guest40805> bene cmq installazione riuscita.
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest40805> ti facevo le domande mentre installavo, oggi con il raid attivo installava fino al 90% poi dava errore
<Guest40805> avro provato 20 volte
<cristian_c> Guest40805, sì, ma ti ho anche risposto
<Guest40805> appunto, infatti ho tolto il RAIS e ha funzionato
<Guest40805> cmq non capisco perche non lo supporti
<Guest40805> supporta
<cristian_c> Guest40805, mi sembra che venga supportato
<cristian_c> bisognerebbe approfondire
<cristian_c> Guest40805, dipende da cosa vuoi fare
<cristian_c> che raid è?
<Guest40805> Raid 0 stripe, usa il rapid technology di intel
<Guest40805> non dirti altro perche e' un portatile VAIO
<cristian_c> Guest40805, quindi fake raid?
<Guest40805> non e' ho idea, ma penso sia gestito da un controller. vado al sito e te lo dico
<Guest40805> SSD in RAID 0: (256 GB (128 GB x 2; Serial ATA)) for faster performance
<Guest40805> non e' un fake raid
<cristian_c> !raid
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<cristian_c> Guest40805, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SoftwareRaid
<Guest40805> alla fine devo creare un fake
<cristian_c> Guest40805, hai il controller sulla mobo?
<cristian_c> il  controller raid
<Guest40805> definisci mobo
<cristian_c> scheda madre, motherboard
<Guest40805> si
<cristian_c> allora fake
<Guest40805> quindi mi stai dicendo che due hard disk scsi gestiti da un controller fanno un faik raid?
<Guest40805> fake
<cristian_c> Guest40805, il punto è che puoi seguire quel metodo
<cristian_c> altrimenti ti buttavi su software raid
<Guest40805> ok ma non e' piu semplice installare il driver del controller/
<cristian_c> Guest40805, però qui si parla dell'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> e del partizionamento
<cristian_c> con dei dischi in raid
<cristian_c> Guest40805, il driver lo dovresti installare a SO in esecuzione
<Guest40805> installare il driver e reinstallare ubuntu e' possibile?
<cristian_c> Guest40805, dove lo installeresti il driver?
<KiwiMan> sera gruppo, mi rivolgo a voi per un problema che mi strugge da quando ho comprato il mio portatile usato, in pratica se metto più programmi in esecuzione mi si spegne in portatile. io non so come fare, sono fuori città per mesi e mi serve una mano, siate gentili, esco fuori di testa.
<Guest40805> si surriscalda troppo
<Guest40805> la cpu
<KiwiMan> ho appena comprato una ventola da mettere sotto il portatile...
<cristian_c> KiwiMan, gruppo? O.o
<KiwiMan> credendo di aver risolto.. mi è appena successo ancora
<Guest40805> forse la pasta e' consumata
<cristian_c> KiwiMan, te l'hanno venduto in buone condizioni?
<KiwiMan> non sono un tecnico e mi devo fidare come tanti di noi :/
<KiwiMan> sento che il case è caldissimo
<Guest40805> la pasta e' consumata
<KiwiMan> cristian_c che vuoi dire con gruppo?
<cristian_c> KiwiMan, non so , l'hai detto tu :P
<cristian_c> KiwiMan, ok, ma se ti prendi una ciofeca malfunzionante, poi non ti sorprendere :P
<KiwiMan> gruppo, gente, band..crew... voi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> KiwiMan, comunque, il problema non ha a che fare con ubuntu
<Guest40805> puoi mettere tutte le ventole che vuoi ma se la pasta di conduzione si e' seccata si surriscalda cmq
<cristian_c> KiwiMan, ti conviene portarlo da un tecnico qualificato se hai paura a metterci le mani dentro
<KiwiMan> ci proverò..grazie mille ;) a presto e gentilissimi come sempre :D
<Guest40805> beh io stacco e' tardi. Grazie Cristian per l'aiuto
<KiwiMan> torno al mio umile lavoro
<Guest40805> Provero a impostare il raid domani
<cristian_c> Guest40805, non ho capito la questione del driver
<Guest40805> siccome su windows puoi installare tutti i driver che vuoi poi fare una nuova installazione mantenendo i driver pensavo si potesse fare anche con ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest40805, i driver li installi nel sistema in esecuzione
<cristian_c> Guest40805, questo significa che quando installi ubuntu il sistema non è in esecuzione
<cristian_c> visto che sei sul dvd/usb
<cristian_c> non avrebbe senso
<Guest9544> e'possibile far in modo che venga proposto ubuntu come sistema d'avvio?
<Guest9544> ho ubuntu e mint
<anto> salve qualcuno può consigliarmi? : ho un problema con l'installazione di edubuntu  su un portatile su cui è già presente windows8.1. In pratica l'installer di edubuntu non vede il sistema operativo win già installato... dove posso trovare informazioni ufficiali a riguardo? Grazie
<cristian_c> Guest9544, che cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> Guest9544, nel grub non hai la scelta?
<Guest9544> ho la scelta ma se non do nulla apre mint
<Guest40805> beh vado grazie ancora ciao a tutti
<Guest9544> vorrei che fosse ubuntu, si puo?
<cristian_c> Guest9544, allora scegli ubuntu, lol
<Guest9544> volevo tenerlo come sistema privatissimo
<Guest9544> nascosto in pratica
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest9544, spiegati meglio, non si capisce cosa vuoi fare
<Guest9544> vorrei che all'apertura del pc dosse proposto solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest9544, e poi come avvi mint?
<cristian_c> Guest9544, a questo punto metti ubuntu come scelta predefinita
<cristian_c> e nascondi il grub
<Guest9544> oppure cambiare l'ordine inizilae dove si scehlie il sistema
<cristian_c> è accettabile come soluzione?
<Guest9544> cosi come dici andrebbe bene
<Guest9544> nascondere il grunb e ubuntu come predefinito, ma come faccio?
<Guest9544> o anche non nascondere grub ma proporre ubuntu come predefinitop
<cristian_c> Guest9544, insomma, decidi cosa vuoi fare :D
<seres> salve...buonasera :D
<seres> c'è nessuno che può rispondere a una mia domanda tecnica?
<Makx> ciao, vorrei solamente scaricare pacchetti di insallazzione senza installarli e farlo da terminale
<Makx> uso lubuntu... quali scelgo? che estensione dovrei preferire
<Makx> lo scopo è quello di limitare lo scambio dati perchè ho connessione limitata e due pc (entrambi con lubuntu)
<Carlin0> Makx, che pacchetti ?
<Carlin0> Makx, man apt-get
<Makx> ciao Carlin0 grazie, avevo aperto altre pagine in cerca di log ... boh! temevo non funzionasse la chat...
<Makx> cmq
<Makx> intanto clamav o clamtk
<Makx> e mixxx
<Carlin0> Makx, sudo apt-get install -d nomepacchetto
<Carlin0> e li scarica solo senza installarli
<Makx> ok ma tar.gz .deb o ke? sceglie automaticamente quello più adatto?
<Carlin0> ovviamente deb
<Makx> ovvio certo... ma non x me ;)
<Makx> mi ci sto muovendo da poco nella parte "complicata" :)
<Carlin0> solo che aspè che ti dico anche in che dir te li mette
<Makx> ah... .deb infatti sospettavo, xkè ho scaricato graficamente dalla pagina del sito clamav e mi ha tirato giu un tar.gz
<Carlin0> e no se fai come dico io li prendi dai repo
<Makx> ora cmq provo x clamtk
<Makx> si, ok... spe che provo
<Makx> grazie intanto
<Carlin0>  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Carlin0> li trovi li
<Makx> ok letto
<Makx> directori non valida...
<Makx> lubuntu
<Carlin0> quella dove dovrebbero esserci i pacchetti ?
<Makx> si infatti
<Carlin0> Makx, passa in chat
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Makx> ok cmq la directory c'è /var/cache/apt/archives
<Carlin0> mi pareva strano
<Makx> solo lo slash finale evidentemente dava il problema
<Carlin0> allora avrai sbagliato a digitare
<Carlin0> usa il completamento automatico col tasto tab
<Carlin0> aiuta molto
<Carlin0> e ripeto ... passa in chat
<Makx> ok ho un .deb di clamtk
<Carlin0> !chat | Makx
<ubot-it> Makx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Makx> #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-14
<lukblack> buonasera a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> All'avvio della 14.10 mi dice che ha riscontrato un errore interno ma non saprei come intervenire. La finestra di dialogo dice che il tipo di problema è il kerneloops. Devo intervenire in quel senso?
<ExPBoy> pac, ma poi funziona tutto?
<pac> ExPBoy: parrebbe di si ma non posso garantire
<ExPBoy> pac, ma esce sempre l'errore o solo a volte?
<pac> ExPBoy: sempre da ieri dopo l'avanzamento di versione
<marianna> buongiorno a tutti
<marianna> ho ubuntu 14 su una macchina
<marianna> se vado in impostazioni- sfondo
<marianna> se vado in impostazioni non trovo:ASPETTO
<marianna> ma solo Sfondo
<marianna> devo installare qualcosa?
<glpiana> !enter | marianna
<ubot-it> marianna: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<marianna> ok
<marianna> ho ubuntu 14, se vado in IMPOSTAZIONI trovo SFONDO, invece di ASPETTO.
<glpiana> pac, in un terminale: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kerneloops-daemon
<glpiana> marianna, un attimo
<marianna> ok
<pac> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> marianna, apri le impostazioni di sistema. la prima serie di voci che titolo ha?
<marianna> Account online; Luminosità eblocco;religione e lingua; sfondo; supporto lingu : sezione PERSONALE
<glpiana> marianna, e se apri sfondo, sotto all aprima parte della finestra cosa vedi?
<Gianni_A> se eseguo il comando lshw -c display | grep driver , la risposta e' : warning you should run this progran as super-user
<marianna> due schermi (nel senso due rettangoli) a sinistra c'è scritto sfondo, a quello a destrra c'è scritto blocca schermo
<Gianni_A> come posso runnare come super-user?
<enzotib> Gianni_A: sudo lshw etc.etc
<akis24> Gianni_A:  anteponi  sudo lshw -c display | grep driver  e dai la password anche se non la vedi
<pac> glpiana: fatto ma ho chiuso per sbaglio il terminale serviva l'output?
<Gianni_A> ok provo
<glpiana> pac, no
<marianna> :-)
<pac> glpiana: quindi ora riavvio?
<glpiana> pac, sì
<pac> glpiana: grazie
<Gianni_A> nel mio portatile Vaio ho due GPU una intel e una nvidia.
<Gianni_A> quale comando a terminale devo utilizzare per sapere quale gpu e' attualmente in uso?
<glpiana> marianna, e sotto non c'è scritto tema e sotto ancora dimensione icone del launcher?
<marianna> glpiana io attendo tue :)
<akis24> Gianni_A: quello che hai dato gia'  dai una lettura qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti
<marianna> no
<marianna> no glpiana
<glpiana> marianna, è una installazione pulita o un aggiornamento? e di che versione precisamente?
<marianna> credo sia un aggiornamento
<glpiana> marianna, credi?
<marianna> Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<marianna> si, non l'ho impostata io questa macchina
<pac> glpiana: tutto posto grazie e buona giornata!
<glpiana> marianna, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep gnome-control-center
<glpiana> !paste | marianna
<ubot-it> marianna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marianna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9743289/
<glpiana> marianna, dpkg -l | grep unity-control-center
<marianna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9743322/
<glpiana> marianna, controlla se aspetto manca anche in una sessione ospite
<glpiana> io torno tra un po'
<marianna> ok, grazie
<marianna> glpiana ho aperto una sessione ospite(non amministratore) normale e anche qui non è presente
<PeppeSR> ciao,
<PeppeSR> finalmente ho istallato ubuntu 14.04 LTS insieme a win 8
<PeppeSR> ora vorrei aggiornarlo al 14.10
<PeppeSR> ho seguito la guida ma mi va in errore come se il mio ubuntu installato non fosse originale
<PeppeSR> potete aiutarmi?
<akis24> PeppeSR:  la 14.04 è LTS supportata  fino al 2019  la 14.10 circa un anno .. di solito si avanza secondo il tipo di versione
<PeppeSR> quindi non me lo consigliate?
<akis24> PeppeSR: direi di no
<PeppeSR> ok grazie
<PeppeSR> avrei un altra domanda
<akis24> di pure' PeppeSR
<PeppeSR> mi dice firefox di aggiornare, ho scaricato l altro file
<PeppeSR> ma ora non so come istallarlo
<PeppeSR> c'è un programma per l istallazione di sti pacchetti?
<PeppeSR> o un modo per aggiornare l intero sistema?
<akis24> PeppeSR: non devi scaricarlo ma usare synaptic o il software center
<PeppeSR> boh ha fatto tutto firefox
<akis24> PeppeSR: quello su winz non su ubuntu
<akis24> PeppeSR:  apri il terminale e dai  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<akis24> PeppeSR: scrivi la password anche se non la vedi e dai invio
<PeppeSR> fatto
<akis24> PeppeSR: quando finisce metti su paste il risultato vediamo ..
<akis24> !paste | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<PeppeSR> ha finito
<PeppeSR> ma non ho capito che devo fare
<akis24> PeppeSR: dovresti far vedere il risultato di quello che hai eseguito copiandolo sul link che leggi
<akis24> PeppeSR: comunque se ha finito senza errori è a posto è aggiornato adesso
<PeppeSR> fatto
<PeppeSR> spero :D
<akis24> PeppeSR: devi incollarci il link della pagina su cui hai messo il risultato
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9743953/
<PeppeSR> mi rompe ancora firefox che vuole flash
<PeppeSR> adobe flash
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<marianna> 'ngiorno
<akis24> PeppeSR:  da terminale  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<PeppeSR> grazie mille!! ora domandone da 100000 milioni di dollari per me :D così faccio fuori definitivo quel cesso din win 8
<PeppeSR> come faccio andare i programmi .exe che normalmente girano su win ... in linux?
<akis24> PeppeSR:  tienilo per adesso poi dopo si vede ...
<akis24> PeppeSR: i file .exe girano solo su winz  puoi cercare dei programmi alternativi su ubuntu che facciano le stesse cose  grosso modo
<ExPBoy> :P
<ExPBoy> PeppeSR, se vuoi un consiglio non fare fuori windows che poi te ne penti
<akis24> PeppeSR: comunque una buona lettura aiuta  >   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<PeppeSR> sarebbero pokerroom
<PeppeSR> ok grazie mille!! leggero
<PeppeSR> gentilissimo
<akis24> PeppeSR: bene leggi cosi impari   di nulla
<ExPBoy> PeppeSR, occhio alle poker room ....
<PeppeSR> perchè?
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gatto58> Buongiorno, scusate lamia ignoranza ma ho bisogno di aiuto, ho acquistato una chiavetta per connettermi ad internet quando sono in vacanza , la chiavetta è del tipo alcatelone touch x600 è mi è arrivata da postemobile avendo io stipulato con loro un contratto per una ricaricabile,bene quando ho installato il dispositivo sul portatile di mia moglie
<gatto58> che come sistema operativo ha wind.8 non ci sono stati problemi è il riconoscimento è partito in autom. sul mio pc che invece ha ubuntu 14.04, non riesco a far vedere la chiavetta, sono andato su you tube a vedere i flmatirelativi a ciò ma non sono riuscito a  configurararla  potete aiutarmi graziela
<N3mo> Buongiorno, vorrei togliere Amarok dall' avvio automatico ma se vado su "avvio automatico" l' unica cosa che posso disabilitare è "Ultraportatile Plasma"... non c'è altro.  DE KDE
<akis24> N3mo: dal menu impostazioni > sessione e avvio   o simile dipende dal gestore desktop  togli al spunta  su amarok
<akis24> gatto58: inserisci la chiavetta e apri il terminale e dai lsusb  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | gatto58
<ubot-it> gatto58: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gatto58> akis24 quando devo digitare!paste?
<akis24> gatto58: devi postare il risultato del comando su   http://paste.ubuntu.com/   non darlo nel terminale
<PeppeSR> gatto l ho fatto io poco fa:
<PeppeSR> 1) clika sul link 2) metti il tuo nick in alto 3) incolli quello che è comparso nel terminale nero 4) fai invio sul PASTE 5) copia il link in alto in questa chat
<Gianni_A> ho appena installato ubuntu e i driver nvidia proprietari e testati. Ora devo installare wine ma il gestore dell'installazione mi dice che per installare wine i seguenti elementi devono essere rimossi: Nvidia opencl driver and icd loader library.
<marianna> glpiana io ci sono
<Gianni_A> cosa faccio?
<akis24> Gianni_A: esponi il problema
<Gianni_A> da ubuntu software center ho selezionato di installare "Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta package). Ma durante la installazione appare una finestra che dice: "per installare wine i seguenti elementi devono essere rimossi: Nvidia opencl driver and icd loader library."
<Gianni_A> akis24 cosa faccio?
<akis24> Gianni_A:  aspetta che qualcuno ti aiuti ..
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, come hai installato i driver video?
<Gianni_A> direttamente dall' update manager
<Gianni_A> avevo 4 scelte e ho installato il raccomandato
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, prova a disattivarli
<cristian_c> ritornando ai nouveau
<Gianni_A> ok
<Gianni_A> provo
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, digita anche: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, posta il risultato su pastebin
<Gianni_A> pastebin e' una applicazione immagino
<N3mo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !paste | Gianni_A
<ubot-it> Gianni_A: please see above
<N3mo> Sono un pro!
<Gianni_A> ok
<Gianni_A> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9744547/
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, hai aggiunto il ppa di pidgin?
<Gianni_A> non so cosa sia
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, l'hai aggiunto tu
<cristian_c> pidgin-ppa.list  steam.list
<Gianni_A> io ho solo inserito questo server
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, ma va?
<Gianni_A> non ho fatto nient'altro
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, ppa sono un cancro, generalmente
<Gianni_A> come li tolgo?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | Gianni_A
<ubot-it> Gianni_A: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, hai disattivato i driver proprietari nvidia?
<Gianni_A> si fatto
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, wine si installa?
<cicikov> ragazzi non riesco a installare su ubuntu ffmpeg, come mai???? leggo dal terminale che Il pacchetto "ffmpeg" non ha candidati da installare
<Gianni_A> ora provo
<cristian_c> cicikov, è stato sostituito da avconv
<cristian_c> !info avconv
<ubot-it> Package avconv does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !info libav-tools
<ubot-it> libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:9.11-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 3187 kB, installed size 9343 kB
<cicikov> quindi cristian_c devo installare avconv??? downloadhelper con firefox dovrebbe funzionare ugualmente con questa versione????
<cristian_c> cicikov, non so
<Gianni_A> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:THE_PPA e la risposta e' Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:THE_PPA'.
<Gianni_A> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<cristian_c> cicikov, che devi fare?
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, leggi bene la guida
<Gianni_A> ok
<cicikov> dovrei scaricare dei video da internet....
<cristian_c> cicikov, wget non funziona?
<cicikov> quando cerco di avviare il doqnload compare una finestra con scitto
<cicikov> La funzione di conversione richiede un'applicazione esterna che sembra non essere presente. Configurare la funzione di conversione?
<glpiana> marianna, prova a dare nel terminale: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-control-center             e vedi se quella voce appare
<cicikov> e da qui sono reindirizzato a un'altra finestra che riporta una voce in cui compare la posizione /usr/.../ffmpeg o qualcosa del genere
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> cicikov, wget non funziona?
<marianna> ok glpiana
<glpiana> cicikov, installi avconv e poi crei dei link simbolici ai programmi di ffmpeg richiesti
<marianna> nulla glpiana
<glpiana> marianna, non so che altro farti provare. non uso nemmeno unity per cui è proprio argomento a me oscuro
<glpiana> marianna, ma che cosa vuoi modificare?
<cicikov> ok glpiana ci provo grazie
<marianna> volevo sistemare il menù
<marianna> l'aspetto
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, non ho capito se ora riesci ad installare wine
<marianna> anche per sistemare le impostazioni della condivisione desktop ho dovuto trovare il comando "vino preference &" altrimenti non trovato la finestra nel menu della dash
<glpiana> cicikov, in pratica ti chiederà qualcosa tipo ffmpeg.play se non ricordo male, e tu dovrai lincarlo ad avplay
<Gianni_A> quale e' il comando a terminale per conoscere la directory di un file?
<glpiana> marianna, se anche aseptto funzionasse, potresti modificare solo lo stile (ambiance o radiance) e la dimensione delle icone
<cicikov> glpiana: come faccio a installare avconv??? il pacchetto sembra non essere disponibile
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, ad esempio locate nome_file
<marianna> volevo sistemare il menù, ogni volta devo cercare i comandi con il terminale glpiana, ho messo anche classic menu indicator ma non vedo il menù sopra
<cristian_c> oppure find
<marianna> io vorrei semplicemente un menù glpiana, se possibile
<glpiana> marianna, aspetto non ti aiuterebbe comunque
<cristian_c> marianna, forse ti conviene utilizzare mate al posto di unity
<glpiana> cicikov, sudo apt-get install avconv        in un terminale
<marianna> e come potrei fare?
<cicikov> già tentato ma niente glpiana
<glpiana> cicikov, mostrami l'errore su pastebin
<cicikov> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto avconv
<glpiana> !paste | cicikov
<ubot-it> cicikov: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !info avconv
<ubot-it> Package avconv does not exist in trusty
<cicikov> ecco questa è la semplice scritta
<glpiana> cicikov, sudo apt-get install libav-tools       come suggeriva cristian_c
<cristian_c> !info mate-desktop
<ubot-it> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<marianna> glpiana ma come mai non ci sono, il problema è l'aggiornamento?
<cicikov> libav-tools è già alla versione più recente
<cicikov> quindi avconv dovrebbe già essere installato
<cicikov> adesso tento nuovamente di scaricare il file
<cristian_c> cicikov, ma hai creato i link simbolici come ti suggeriva glpiana?
<cicikov> si adesso che ho sostituito la voce ffmpeg con quella corretta di avconv tutto funziona grazie ad entrambi
<cicikov> ;)
<cristian_c> cicikov, ringrazia glpiana, che io non ci avevo mica pensato ai link
<glpiana> marianna, non so dirti da dove nasca il problema
<Gianni_A> go questo problema Ubuntu Pastebin <http://paste.ubuntu.com/9744879/>
<Gianni_A> volevo dire ho non sono veneto
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> Gianni_A, sudo ppa-purge ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa
<marianna> sto provando ad installare unity8 da ubuntu software glpiana
<marianna> dopo installato devo riavviare? glpiana
<glpiana> marianna, immagino basti chiudere la sessione e sceglierlo al login. non ho mai provato unity8
<cristian_c> marianna, ma su quale ubuntu?
<Gianni_A> gianni@gianni-SVS13A16GNB:~$ sudo ppa-purge pidgin-developers/ppa
<Gianni_A> Updating packages lists
<Gianni_A> PPA to be removed: pidgin-developers/ppa ppa
<Gianni_A> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: pidgin-developers/ppa ppa
<Gianni_A> glpiana non funziona
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, posta il risultato su pastebin
<Gianni_A> si scusa
<glpiana> Gianni_A, posta anche il contenuto di /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list
<marianna> cristian_c su 14.04
<cristian_c> marianna, e mica c'è unity 8 nei repository della 14.04
<marianna> cristian_c 14.04
<cristian_c> eh, l'ho capito, ma non c'è unity 8 su 14.04
<marianna> su ubuntu software l'ho trovato cristian:c
<cristian_c> marianna, impossibile
<Gianni_A> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/9745070/
<marianna> cristian_c c'è, e l'ho anche installato
<cristian_c> marianna, ti devo chiedere scusa
<cristian_c> c'è, ma non è abilitato di default
<marianna> forse ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<cristian_c> ho imparato una nuova cosa
<cristian_c> marianna, no no
<marianna> ok..pensavo di aver fatto io un pasticcio... :-) cristian_C
<marianna> ora cosa devo fare per abilitarlo? cristian_c
<glpiana> Gianni_A, comunque io ti avevo dato un altro comando, non quello che hai scritto tu: sudo ppa-purge ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa
<cristian_c> marianna, come ti ha detto glpiana, nella schermata di login
<cristian_c> ci sarà la possibilità di scegliere quale avviare
<marianna> sopra a sinistra...? scusa l'ignoranza
<marianna> ma io non vedo questa possibilità di scelta
<cristian_c> marianna, posta una schermata
<Gianni_A> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/9745139/
<marianna> ok
<glpiana> Gianni_A, premi invio
<marianna> cristian_c come ti mando la screen?
<Gianni_A> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/9745162/
<cristian_c> !image | marianna
<ubot-it> marianna: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Gianni_A> glpiana mi ha tolto i driver nvidia?
<Gianni_A> devo sapere come installare i driver nvidia corretti e' da ieri che non riesco
<glpiana> Gianni_A, sì. ma non credo che c'entri pidgin con questo. scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<glpiana> Gianni_A, io devo assentarmi 30 minuti circa. non riavviare prima di avere rimesso a posto i driver
<Gianni_A> Ubuntu Pastebin <http://paste.ubuntu.com/9745220/>
<Gianni_A> glpiana risultato
<Gianni_A> quali installlo?
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, hai fatto un po un casino con i driver
<marianna> cristian_c http://i62.tinypic.com/o725uq.png[/IMG]
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, ma hai riattivato i nouveau?
<Gianni_A> si adesso ho i nouveau
<cristian_c> marianna, 1) a me quello non sembra unity
<cristian_c> marianna, 2) quella non è la schermata di login
<marianna> infatti è rimasto come era
<marianna> ah
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<Gianni_A> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9745255/
<marianna> cristian_c nella login, ossia dove inserisco la password non mi pare ci siano opzioni
<cristian_c> ii  libdrm-nouveau2:amd64                                 2.4.56-1~ubuntu1                                    amd64        Userspace interface to nouveau-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime
<cristian_c> ii  libdrm-nouveau2:i386                                  2.4.56-1~ubuntu1                                    i386         Userspace interface to nouveau-specific kernel DRM services -- runtim
<marianna> vuoi la screen di questo? dove inserisco la password? cristian_C
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, hai fatto un macello
<Gianni_A> bene
<akis24> si si di quello marianna sulla schermata di login
<Gianni_A> ho due gpu
<cristian_c> marianna, sì, la schermata iniziale in cui viene richiesta la password
<Gianni_A> una intel e una nvdia
<marianna> ok un attimo
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, perché hai installato il pacchetto per i 64 bit?
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, a proposito quale ubuntu hai installato? 32 bit o 64 bit?
<Gianni_A> 64bit
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, e allora perché hai installato il pacchetto i386?
<Gianni_A> adm64bit
<Gianni_A> io ho installato il pacchetto desktop 64bit
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, intendo quello dei nouveau
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, intanto rimuovi la roba nvidia proprietaria
<Gianni_A> i nouveau mica li ho installati mi sono stati messi di deafult
<marianna> cristian_c [IMG]http://i61.tinypic.com/sp7pl4.png[/IMG]
<Gianni_A> come rimuovo?
<marianna> scusa, c'è da togliere il tag iniziale
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, sì, ma non dovresti avere il pacchetto i386 installato su una 64 bit
<Gianni_A> e che ne so io non neanche cosa sono i nouveau
<marianna> questo è un utente non amministratore, l'amministratore è uguale senza però quelle opzioni, ti ho messo questo perchè cisono le opzioni cristian_c
<Gianni_A> cristian_c ho installato ieri sera con il tuo aiuto dopo che ho rimosso il RAID, e i driver mi sono stati installati di default dal cd di installazione penso
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, i nouveau sono quelli che dici tu, i driver open installati di default
<akis24> marianna:  guarda la notifica aperta ti permette di scegliere il tipo di desktop da usare
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, ma i pacchetti non si installano sa soli, io su una ubuntu a 32 bit ho soltanto il pacchetto i386 installato
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, ah, tu eri il tizio del raid?
<Gianni_A> si sono io
<akis24> marianna: sembra tu abbia anche xfce prova a selezionare quello
<Gianni_A> l'unica cosa che ho provato ad installare sono stati i driver nvidia e basta
<Gianni_A> non so perche ho i nouveau a 32 bit
<marianna> però l'amministratore non può scegliere
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, disinstallali
<Gianni_A> come rimuovo?
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, sudo apt-get remove libdrm-nouveau2:i386
<akis24> marianna:  intanto prova a vedere se funziona  con xfce
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, poi: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-opencl-icd-331
<Gianni_A> ok
<Gianni_A> fatto per entrambi ora ricontrollo
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, infine: dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, digita anche questo
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, risultato su pastebin
<marianna> cristian_c hai visto l'immagine di login?
<cristian_c> marianna, in che senso non si può scegliere?
<Gianni_A> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9745414/
<marianna> in ogni caso io vorrei unity
<marianna> cristian_C vedi nell'immagine quella tendina? solo per i nonamministratori appare
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, ma sicuro di aver rimosso i nouveau 1386?
<cristian_c> *i
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, digita: sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<cristian_c> marianna, mi sembra una cosa strana
<cristian_c> marianna, io vedo System default e Ubuntu
<cristian_c> marianna, qual'è la differenza tra i due?
<marianna> provo
<marianna> system defaul mi apre una sessione senza nulla
<marianna> nè un'icona..nè voci in alto
<marianna> solo lo sfondo viola cristian_c
<cristian_c> marianna, quindi appare il desktop?
<cristian_c> marianna, ma che pc è?
<marianna> in che senso che pc è?
<cristian_c> marianna, quali caratteristiche ha?
<marianna> dico desktop intendo...scrivania..come dire
<cristian_c> che modello è?
<marianna> ah..non mi ricordo
<marianna> come lo vedo?
<cristian_c> lol
<marianna> :D
<cristian_c> marianna, è un portatile?
<marianna> no, un fisso cristian_c
<cristian_c> marianna, apri un terminale con ctrl+alt+t
<marianna> ora sono entrata di nuovo come amministratore
<marianna> così ho tutto
<marianna> terminale aperto cristian_c
<cristian_c> marianna, ma spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> in che senso entrare come amministratore?
<cristian_c> marianna, sudo lshw
<marianna> dunque il profilo di amministratore, nella login non prevede quelle opzioni che vedi nella screen
<marianna> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9745762/
<cristian_c> marianna, ne hai postato solo una parte
<glpiana> Gianni_A, ridammi l'output di: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> marianna, lshw | more
<cristian_c> marianna, sudo lshw | more
<marianna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9745809/
<marianna> tutti i pezzi devo incollare?
<cristian_c> no , solo il primo
<marianna> ok vedi se va bene questo o aggiungo altro, grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> marianna, ti ho fatto dare more per poter risalire anche
<cristian_c> marianna, puoi risalire con il cursore?
<luk76> salve
<luk76> una domanda
<luk76> come installo i pacchetti tar.xz?
<cristian_c> marianna, serve la prima parte dell'output
<glpiana> luk76, al massimo li decomprimi
<glpiana> luk76, e penso siano tar.gz
<luk76> nono è proprio tar.xz
<cristian_c> luk76, è un file di archivio
<luk76> quindi devo estrarli?
<cristian_c> lo apri come apriresti un .zip o un .tar.gz
<cristian_c> eh
<glpiana> luk76, li decomprimi con tra xf file.tar.xz    ottenendo tra.gz
<cristian_c> *uno
<luk76> ora provo
<cristian_c> marianna, però la scheda madre mi sembra sufficientemente potente
<luk76> scusate quali erano i comandi da dare nel terminale?
<marianna> si ma non capisco perchè ho installato unity8 ma non si abilita
<marianna> stessa coss per il menu indicator cristian:c
<cristian_c> marianna, sulla schermata del desktop vuoto (quella con lo sfondo soltanto), apri un terminale con ctrl+alt+t e digita i comandi: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> marianna, e: whoami
<cristian_c> marianna, ma guarda che unity 8 è privo di menù
<cristian_c> non è molto adatto
<Gianni_A> cristian_c quale e' il comando per vedere i driver video? in modo da vedere se tutto e' stato cancellato e riordinato
<marianna> no ma ora non  è schermo vuoto, lo schermo vuoto ce l'ho solo se entro selezionando una delle opzioni
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, puoi postare il risultato di: dpkg -l | grep nvidia   ?
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, e: dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, ma sopratutto il risultato dell'ultimo comando che ti avevo fornito
<cristian_c> marianna, appunto, da quel desktop lì vanno digitati
<Gianni_A> cristian_c: dpkg -l | grep nvidia non succede nulla
<Gianni_A> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9745986/
<luk76> allora
<luk76> li ho decompressi
<luk76> con jxvf
<luk76> e adesso?
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, mi sembra a posto ora
<Gianni_A> benissimo
<cristian_c> luk76, adesso puoi guardare cosa c'è dentro e prendere quello che ti serve :P
<Gianni_A> ora come installo il driver invidia?
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, ?
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, scusa, ma li hai appena rimossi
<luk76> grande aiuto
<Gianni_A> beh per fare pulizia ne avevo 4 installati
<cristian_c> luk76, ?
<Gianni_A> ora ne devo installare uno che funzioni
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, avevi fatto casino, ora il sistema mi sembra a posto
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, ma non ti va bene come adesso?
<cristian_c> non funziona il sistema?
<Gianni_A> benissimo, ma siccome devo installare un programma da usare in wine, mi servono driver che utilizzano accelerazione 3d
<Gianni_A> cmq per adesso riavvio il computer
<N3mo> Potete aiutarmi a capire se il mio sistema è configurato correttamente per quanto rguarda la parte grafica? se vedo video su YT in hd scatta vistosamente
<N3mo> !codec
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<cristian_c> N3mo, il pc è nuovo o antico?
<N3mo> è un ASUS g2p , non l' ultimo ritrovato della tecnologia ma non credo nemmeno una monnezza
<Gianni_A> cristian_c hai un link di tutti i comandi per il terminale?
<N3mo> Era per il Gaming una volta
<N3mo> Gianni_A: http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1543&Itemid=33
<Gianni_A> oppure hai un libro da consigliare per Linux?
<cristian_c> N3mo, in che epoca?
<jester-> N3mo: no link non ubuntu in canale
<cristian_c> N3mo, per favore, non postare link esterni a ubuntu in questo canale,. grazie
<N3mo> Ok, scusa
<N3mo> cmq ha una VGA dedicata, modello X1700 ( a quanto leggo sull' etichetta)
<N3mo> ci faccio girare doom3 al max con 60 frame, non penso sia un problema di vga
<cristian_c> !comandi | Gianni_A
<ubot-it> Gianni_A: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, non sono tutti, ma è una buona selezione
<Gianni_A> cristian_c: e un libro su linux \ ubuntu da compare?
<cristian_c> !libri
<ubot-it> libri is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/LibriLinux
<cristian_c> lol
<N3mo> UP :)
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, ma wine si installa o no?
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, sicuro che i nouveau non abbiano accelerazione?
<Gianni_A> si dopo aver rimosso i driver ha funzionato
<Gianni_A> ma il problemache per il programma che devo installare mi servono i driver nvidia
<cristian_c> N3mo, la gpu è radeon x1700?
<cristian_c> o nvidia 7900gs?
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, ripeto: non hai accelerazione video con i nouveau?
<Gianni_A> dovrei far partire il comando ora provo a vedere
<Gianni_A> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9746306/
<N3mo> cristian_c: Si, così dice l'etichetta
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, glxinfo | grep render
<cristian_c> N3mo, lspci | grep VGA
<cristian_c> direct rendering: Yes
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, quindi, sì, hai l'accelerazione con i nouveau
<N3mo> 07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV530/M66-P [Mobility Radeon X1700]
<Gianni_A> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9746352
<Gianni_A> si mi sembra sia tutto a posto
<cristian_c> Gianni_A, allora, prova
<cristian_c> poi semmai fai qualche cambiamento, ma sempre con giudizio
<cristian_c> N3mo, ok
<Gianni_A> devo installare il programm che e' circa 6gb quindi verso sera.
<cristian_c> N3mo, la scheda è vecchia
<N3mo> e quindi non posso vedere video su YT ma posso giocare a Doom3?
<cristian_c> N3mo, magari posta il risultato del seguente comando
<cristian_c> N3mo, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<N3mo> daniele@daniele-G2P:~$ dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<N3mo> ii  flashplugin-installer                       11.2.202.429ubuntu0.14.10.1              amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<cristian_c> N3mo, su pastebin
<cristian_c> esce solo questo?
<N3mo> Già
<cristian_c> Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor T7400
<cristian_c> N3mo, lo fa con tutti i video?
<N3mo> si, scattano
<cristian_c> N3mo, posta il risultato di: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> su pastebin, stavolta
<N3mo> http://pastebin.com/FFuiD4NR
<cristian_c> N3mo, hai aggiunto ppa, suppongo
<N3mo> 1, per scaricare NotepadQQ
<N3mo> è male?
<jester-> ppa = cancro
<jester-> salvo pochi
<cristian_c> ehhh
<cristian_c> N3mo, poi non ti lamentare che ne sistema non va un ciufolo
<cristian_c> *nel
<N3mo> ...
<cristian_c> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/main/source/Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente
<cristian_c> poi
<N3mo> cristian_c:  Aspetta, mi sto perdendo.... c'entra qualcsa NotepadQQ con i video?
<cristian_c> N3mo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list &6 ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<N3mo> Cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> N3mo, posta il risultato del comando
<cristian_c> N3mo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> l'ho corretto
<N3mo> http://pastebin.com/Qm5pZPUx
<cristian_c> N3mo, non avevi necessità di aggiungere ppa
<cristian_c> potevi tranquillamente scaricare il .deb
<cristian_c> N3mo, hai il problema con tutti i video?
<cristian_c> N3mo, e con html5 funza invece?
<N3mo> Dove posso trovare video che sfruttano HTML5 invece di flash?
<cristian_c> N3mo, basta che attivi la modalità html5 in iutubbo
<cristian_c> N3mo, https://www.youtube.com/html5?gl=IT&hl=it
<frenko> salve
<frenko> devo installare xubuntu
<frenko> come faccio a preparare il disco o la chiavetta USB di avvio?
<frenko> grazie
<N3mo> frenko: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<N3mo> Aspetta, ho sbagliato
<N3mo> Sei sotto sistema linux o altro?
<N3mo> Linux http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb     Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<EOD2> Ho un netbook acer aspire ZG5 con 1 Gb di ram, volevo istallare ubuntu o un derivato, quale debbo usare? Grazie mille
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti, mi serve aiuto. ho installato google crome, mi dice che e' installato ma non lo vedo
<vincenzo> comunque c'e' ancora il tasto REINSTALLA
<vincenzo> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano? grazie
<vincenzo> schiaccio reinstalla, mi esce INSTYALLATO ma non so come aprirlo
<jester-> vincenzo: cerca in menu internet
<vincenzo> jester grazie per avermi risposto. nei programmi internet non c'e' si vede che non e' stato instalalto
<frenko> scusate, mi ero distratto ...lavoro! Sono windows
<frenko> cioè uso S.O. Windows.... e vorrei passare a xubuntu
<gigirock> frenko, non e' chiaro al momento 6 in windows o in ubuntu ?
<marianna> cristian_c mi scrivi di digitare da quel desktop "vuoto" ma io non lavoro su quello, lavoro sull'altro, sull'account amministrator
<frenko> grazie.
<akis24> !installazione | frenko
<ubot-it> frenko: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<marianna> volevo dire comunque grazie a tutti..io chiudo :-)
<gigirock> !ciao marianna
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao marianna'
<marianna> grazie a glpiana e cristian_c
<gigirock> !ciao | marianna
<ubot-it> marianna: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<marianna> che mi hanno aiutata anche se non abbiamo risolto :)
<marianna> ciao
<gigirock> marianna, qualche bacio di ringraziamento....
<marianna> niente baci...ahahha
<marianna> :D
<FISKYO> salve a tutti
<FISKYO> nonostante abbia seguito tutti i forum alla lettera non riesco a usare xchat irc
<FISKYO> mi potete essere d'aiuto?
<gigirock> FISKYO, a che punto 6 ?
<gigirock> FISKYO, versione pc connessione etc etc
<FISKYO> sempre qua
<FISKYO> non riesco a trovare server per poterlo usare e guardare film o altro
<gigirock> FISKYO, vuoi vedere i film con xchat ?
<FISKYO> si...perchè non si può?
<gigirock> lol FISKYO xchat serve per chattare in IRC
<gigirock> !info  xchat
<ubot-it> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 279 kB, installed size 899 kB
<FISKYO> prima usavo windows e li guardavo tramite mirc
<gigirock> FISKYO, li guardavi o li scaricavi ?
<enzotib> ecco
<FISKYO> ma da irc si può scaricare oppure è solo per chat?
<FISKYO> scaricavo guardando
<enzotib> FISKYO: per cortesia, su questo canale non si parla di attività illegali
<gigirock> FISKYO, l'argomento della discussione non e' ammesso in questo canale.......
<gigirock> !warez
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<FISKYO> ok scusate non sapevo...ho solo risposto alla domanda
<Riccardone> ciao, ho il seguente "problema" http://paste.ubuntu.com/9748472/
<Riccardone> è normale che mi dia "invalid" sulla RX e TX ?
<gigirock> Riccardone, c'e' scritto invalid packet rx = 0
<gigirock> Riccardone, c'e' poco segnale ma errori 0
<gigirock> Riccardone, come e' finito il trasloco ?
<Riccardone> gigirock: parliamone di là :)
<angelmaycry> salve atutti ho un problema,ho scaricato lubuntu
<angelmaycry> ho usato il software unebootin per passarlo nela chiavetta usb...
<angelmaycry> fatto questo riavvio il pc e lo faccio partire in usb
<angelmaycry> il problema è proprio questo rimane la schermata nera con l'underscore che lampeggia all'infinito senza caricare niente
<angelmaycry> l'ho provato anche con un altra usb per vedere se fosse stata la chiavette ma niente,stesso identico problema
<angelmaycry> premmessa ho un netbook acer
<angelmaycry> chi mi puo aiutare?
<angelmaycry> il mio acer è un processore n450 1.66ghz e 1gb di ram..ora volevo provare con ubuntu e vedere se mi da lo stesso identico problema
<maxmax2003> ragazzi buona sera, ho 50 anni e sono capatosta, ho difficoltà nell'installare q4wine
<gigirock> !info q4wine
<ubot-it> q4wine (source: q4wine): Qt4 GUI for wine (WINE). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-r2-1 (trusty), package size 1203 kB, installed size 4749 kB
<gigirock> maxmax2003, sudo apt-get install q4wine ?
<maxmax2003> nel wizard al punto 5-8 mi chiede  Settaggi applicazione di console
<maxmax2003> Qualche delucidazione su Q4WINE grazie
<jester-> maxmax2003: è una gui di wine per abbellire un po
<maxmax2003> sto eseguendo l'installazione ma al punto 5 mi fermo
<maxmax2003> chiede settaggi applicazione ecc bin:
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti, avrei un problema, sono da poco della famiglia ubuntu. ho scaricato google chrome, ma mi dice: aprire con un terminale. cos'e'? e come lo apro il terminale?
<jester-> vincenzo: scaricato cosa
<maxmax2003> start accessori lxterm
<vincenzo> ho scaricato google chrome, scusa non l'ho detto
<jester-> vincenzo: eh ma che file hai scaricato
<vincenzo> start....non ho il pulsante start...
<vincenzo> google-chrome-stable
<jester-> vincenzo: .deb?
<maxmax2003> start = icona ubuntu in alto
<vincenzo> a me interesserbbe avere google chrome
<jester-> madu
<jester-> che cazzo di file hai scaricato vincenzo
<maxmax2003> se usi il software center fa tutto lui
<jester-> maxmax2003: 1 non tutti hanno unity
<vincenzo> non vedo start ne accessori.....ho usato sotfware center, dice che e' installato ma non lo vedo
<jester-> 2 quello da repo non ha flash incorporato
<vincenzo> io vorrei quello con flash incorporato, come lo scarico?
<jester-> vincenzo: come lo hai installato
<maxmax2003> prova, vai su esegui e digita google-chrome
<vincenzo> io non vedo esegui......
<vincenzo> tutti questi comandi sul mio ubuntu non li vedo: start, accessori....esegui..
<jester-> vincenzo: ubuntu lubuntu altro?
<maxmax2003> come si chiama la versione che hai installato
<vincenzo> ubuntu 14.4 lts
<jester-> vincenzo: da capo
<vincenzo> a sinistra c'e una barra verticale launcher
<jester-> vincenzo: che tipo di ubuntu hai
<jester-> vincenzo: osti clicca il logo in alto
<jester-> vincenzo: e scrivi google nella reera
<vincenzo> ububtu 14.4 lts
<jester-> vincenzo: e scrivi google nella ricerca
<vincenzo> grazie jester e' andato, grazie mille
<maxmax2003> bravi, ora un aiutino per wine ?
<maxmax2003> io ho lubuntu 13
<jester-> maxmax2003: non lo uso, roba winz la uso a winz
<jester-> maxmax2003: le 13 sono scadute
<maxmax2003> ok scaduto ma mi trovo bene, il pc che ho è lento e questo è ok
<krabador> maxmax2003, bravo, la 13 non ha piu' gli aggiornamenti, inizia con l'installazione di una nuova release supportata
<jester-> maxmax2003: non aggiornano piu e qui pochi pacchetti che scaricano sono scrausi se senza dipendenze
<jester-> quindi sarebbe come supportare un rottame
<maxmax2003> hai ragione ma non sai i sacrifici e le ore per far funzionare la scheda wifi
<maxmax2003> preferisco restare così
<jester-> maxmax2003: allora ti devi arrangiare
<maxmax2003> ok non sai la procedura, basta dirlo.
<jester-> maxmax2003: de che
<krabador> maxmax2003, puoi andare, grazie della permanenza qui
<maxmax2003> permalosi?
<jester-> [18:09:35] <jester-> maxmax2003: non lo uso, roba winz la uso a winz
<maxmax2003> ho chiesto aiuto per wine
<jester-> e non mi frega di saperla
<krabador> se hai domande riguardanti il sistema ubuntu corrente
<krabador> puoi rimanere, per il resto , sei offtopic
<jester-> maxmax2003: e 3 stai chiedendo per una release non supportata
<jester-> maxmax2003: è come xp scaduto, funza ma non smepre
<maxmax2003> mi sapete per favore indicare una chat per me, grazie
<krabador> !chat | maxmax2003
<ubot-it> maxmax2003: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> maxmax2003: /j #wine
<maxmax2003> scusa jester ma se il mio software center ha wine perchè dici che non posso installarlo
<jester-> maxmax2003: ma capisci il senso delle parole o no
<maxmax2003> che sia scaduto ho capito
<jester-> e 4 la 13.xx non sono piu in supporto vai in chat
<maxmax2003> che si trovi nel software disponibile pure
<krabador> !wine | maxmax2003
<ubot-it> maxmax2003: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> maxmax2003, https://appdb.winehq.org/ https://www.winehq.org/    /j #winehq
<maxmax2003> grazie ragazzi
<gatto58> buonasera ho la versione 14.04 di ubuntu, non riesco a configurare la chiavetta internet, mi potete aiutare? grazie noo sono esperto!
<krabador> gatto58, chiavetta per intertet mobile?
<gatto58> krabador, si  il gestore è postemobile, tipo chiavetta alcatel one touch x600
<krabador> gatto58, allora, apri network manager, dal task in alto a destra, e crea la connessione mobile a mano
<krabador> tramite "connessione a banda larga mobile"
<gatto58> krabador, ti spiego cosa ho fatto, ho cliccato sul menù a tendina delle connessioni di rete scegliendo poi connessioni vpn e poi configura vpn ma senza successo.
<krabador> gatto58, connessione a banda larga mobile
<krabador> non vpx
<krabador> vpn
<gatto58> krabador , si vpn poi sono andato avanti scegliendo la lingua, ed il gestore ecc.  ma la chiavetta è rimasta rosso fisso
<krabador> gatto58, modifica connessioni  ---- aggiungi ---- banda larga mobile
<gatto58> krabador, dopo aver fatto questo cosa devo fare?
<krabador> segui il menu
<krabador> che ti fa creare la connessione
<krabador> in maniera estremamente facie
<autumn> salve, come faccio a connettere uno smartphone lumia windows phone con ubuntu=
<autumn> ?
<krabador> autumn, pc fisso o portatile ?
<autumn> fisso
<krabador> autumn, che ubuntu ?
<autumn> penso l'ultimo. da dove lo guardo?
<krabador> autumn, lsb_release -a
<krabador> da terminale
<autumn> 14.04 lts
<autumn> comqnue ubuntu mi sta dando un sacco di problemi, finestre di errore... i video che su chrome vanno a scatti
<gatto58> krabador, niente da fare sono avvilito....
<autumn> provo ad aprire il software center e mi crasha
<krabador> autumn, riporta questi errori
<krabador> autumn, su che hardware hai questa ubuntu 14.04 ?
<krabador> gatto58, hai seguito perfettamente la procedura di creazione della connessione banda larga mobile ?
<autumn> non ricordo le specifiche.. come le vedo? all'epoca mi era stato detto che andava bene
<gatto58> io credo di si ma a questo punto ho bisogno che mi guidi ste by step se puoi grazie
<krabador> autumn, se per epoca intendi piu' di 10 anni, le cose si complicano decisamente
<krabador> gatto58, la procedura è talmente chiara che non posso essere piu' chiaro di essa
<krabador> gatto58, che tariffa postemobile hai, per internet?
<autumn> all'epoca quando ho messo 14.04
<autumn> quindi qualche mese fa
<krabador> autumn, sudo lshw , e pastebin del risultato
<krabador> !paste | autumn
<ubot-it> autumn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gatto58> krabador, ho unica new
<autumn> vien fuori una scritta molto lunga
<autumn> krabador:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9751260/
<krabador> gatto58, con "30 ore" e "100 ore" l'apn da inserire è internet.postemobile.it
<krabador> gatto58, per gli altri l'apn è wap.postemobile.it
<krabador> da quello che vedo nelle loro risorse
<gatto58> io ho 30 ore, provo a ricontrollare apn
<autumn> ci sono anomalie?
<krabador> autumn, con le caratteristiche ci siamo, per ubuntu 14.04 , sebbene la scheda grafica è un po' un anello debole, per unity
<krabador> che è decisamente pesante, per schede grafiche attempate
<autumn> unity ?
<autumn> beh cosa possa fare? per togliere gli errori.. e poi con chrome non posso proprio muovermi
<autumn> mentre stranamente con firefox riesco ad usare abbastanza scorrevolmente youtube e aprire altri video
<krabador> autumn, firefox è il browser di defaul di ubuntu, appunto per determinate caratteristiche
<autumn> ah
<krabador> autumn, chrome l'utente deve installarlo successivamente scaricarlo da google, proprio perchè canonical non risponde di come possa funzionare su ubuntu
<krabador> autumn, mentre puoi installare chromium, ufficialmente , in ubuntu
<krabador> autumn, il browser fatto dalla componente completamente opensource di chrome
<autumn> mi dai il comando per scaricarlo?
<autumn> non mi apre nemmeno il software center
<bock> Buonasera, in questi giorni ho il pc portatile che si surriscalda con niente, ad esempio se lo accendo e lo lascio li la temperatura sale vertiginosamente... In assistenza mi hanno detto che hanno cambiato la pasta termica e la batteria cmos, solo che adesso il pc va ancora come prima, si surriscalda... Che si la scheda madre o l'alimentatore che danno problemi?
<autumn> ma io ce l ho chromium..  è quello azzurro
<krabador> autumn, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<krabador> bock, che sistema operativo usi?
<bock> ubuntu e windows per mio padre...
<bock> ma principalmente ubuntu...
<LostInMyHead> credo intendesse la versione di ubuntu bock
<krabador> bock, questo canale è riservato all'assistenza del sistema operativo ubuntu, purtroppo tutto cio' che non riguarda esso non è argomento di questo canale
<krabador> !chat | bock
<ubot-it> bock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bock> krabador, si ma uso anche ubuntu, non mi puoi aiutare lo stesso? Lo uso per l'università il pc...
<bock> krabador, devo finire un progettino per l'esame di programmazione, per quello sto chiedendo aiuto anche qui...
<krabador> bock, il fatto che usi ubuntu , su un problema tecnico del pc, non significa che questo canale sia la risorsa per risolvere quel problema
<bock> krabador, quindi in questo canale non posso chiedere aiuto per problemi hw?
<krabador> no, in questo canale no
<krabador> !chat | bock
<ubot-it> bock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> qui puoi parlare di qualsiasi cosa, con chiunque sia presente
<bock> krabador, allora vado in chat libera e vedo se qualcuno è disponibile...
<autumn> kraba e per il discorso del connnettere smartphone lumia?
<bock> krabador, grazie mille lo stesso... pensavo potevo chiedere anche di problemi hw...
<bock> krabador, buonaserata...
<krabador> autumn, in chromium puoi installare pepperflash, il componente flash che usa chrome
<gatto58> krabador, grazie per l'attenzione non ho risolto, pazienza saluti.
<krabador> gatto58, lspci
<krabador> !pastebin | gatto58
<ubot-it> gatto58: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> gatto58, puoi mandare questo comando da terminale, a penna inserita
<krabador> e postare qui, tramite pastebin, il risultato del comando?
<autumn> pepperflash.. da dove ? è un plugin o un software?
<gatto58> krabador devo abbandonare grazie
<krabador> autumn, è un plugin
<krabador> autumn, sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-install
<autumn> avrei anche spoofer
<krabador> autumn, sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> autumn, scusami, è quest'ultimo il comando
<krabador> autumn, poi mandi sudo sed -i -e 's/\^LNX/LNX/' -e 's/\^LNX/.*LNX/' /etc/chromium-browser/default
<krabador> autumn, poi mandi sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<autumn> rimane allo 0%
<autumn> assurdo ho miliardi di problemi
<krabador> autumn, e non è normale
<krabador> autumn, ctrl c
<autumn> no non lo è
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<autumn> con una formattazione dovrei risolvere ?
<krabador> e fa pastebin del risultato
<autumn> ma ho veramente miliardi di problemi... non mi si spegne il pc se non tenendo il tasto premuto
<autumn> cosi come per il riavvio
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e pastebin del risultato
<autumn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9751420/
<krabador> autumn, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> prima tab a sinistra
<krabador> menu a tendina "scaricare da" , selezioni altro
<krabador> successivamente italia
<krabador> scegli il mirror crazy
<autumn> krabador:
<autumn> non ho capito
<krabador> terminale  ---- software-properties-gtk
<autumn> ah ok
<autumn> però prima tab a sinistra???
<krabador> autumn, si apre una finestra con diverse tab o no?
<autumn> si apre una finestra si
<autumn> ah ok ci sono
<autumn> ho fatto come hai detto
<autumn> mi sta facendo aggiornamento della cache
<autumn> ora?
<krabador> autumn, di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e pastebin
<autumn> krabador:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9751492/
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> sudo sed -i -e 's/\^LNX/LNX/' -e 's/\^LNX/.*LNX/' /etc/chromium-browser/default
<krabador> sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<autumn> tutto in successione
<krabador> autumn, manda poi pastebin
<pa> e' possibile rimuovere systemd da 14.04?
<autumn> dall inizio
<krabador> pa, non c'è in ubuntu 14.04
<pa>  krabador: ma lo vedo attivo..
<pa> systemd-udevd e systemd-logind
<krabador> pa, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man8/systemd-udevd.service.8.html
<autumn> ha  finito ora.. te lo copio? è molto lungo
<krabador> autumn, non ti preoccupare per la lunghezza
<autumn> krabador:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9751568/
<autumn> di più non sale
<pes> ho appena installato lubunto e mi appare scaricamento delle informazioni del repository nn riuscito cosa facco
<krabador> autumn, e gli altri 2 ?
<pes> ?
<krabador> pes, apri il terminale. con ctrl t
<krabador> pes, digiti software-properties-gtk
<autumn> gli altri due?
<autumn> i comandi??
<krabador> gli altri 2 comandi
<autumn> eh sono su
<autumn> non arriva
<krabador> autumn, hai seguito l'ordine?
<autumn> si
<krabador> pes, dalla finestra che si apre, nella prima tab a sinistra, clicca sul menu a tendina "scaricare da" , selezioni altro, selezioni italia,ed il mirror con crazy
<pes> con control t nn si apre il terminale
<krabador> autumn, bene allora puoi riavviare chromium e vedere se fa quello che deve fare con flash
<krabador> pes, ctrl alt t
<pes> fatto e adesso?
<autumn> ma la lentezza pensi sia un problema di flash?
<autumn> me li apre i video
<krabador> pes, rileggi i messaggi precedenti
<autumn> ma vanno lenti
<krabador> autumn, la lentezza è una questione di potenza della scheda video, che è integrata
<krabador> autumn, e discretamente vecchia
<autumn> ed è normale che su firefox non dia problemi cosi come non me ne dava prima neanche con chromium?
<autumn> sembre con ubuntu e stessa scheda
<krabador> autumn, flash che usa firefox è una versione 11
<krabador> autumn, il plugin pepperflash è praticamente l'ultima versione di flash
<autumn> krabador:  vuoi sapere qual è il problema?
<autumn> conosci il plugin spoofer?
<autumn> beh praticamente ho smanettato con quello.. ora l ho rimesso con chrome di default e sembra andare
<krabador> autumn, male molto male :)
<krabador> autumn, 32 o 64 bit ?
<autumn> uhm non ricordo probabilmente 64
<autumn> da dove lo vedo
<superstep> uname -a
<autumn> si
<autumn> 64
<superstep> se e' x86_64 e a 64, se e' i386 e' 32
<krabador> superstep, l'utente ha risposto
<superstep> scusa stavo scrivendo prima che rispondesse ho dato invio senza guardare
<krabador> autumn, https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/14.04/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.7-0intel1_amd64.deb     scarica questo ed installalo
<autumn> che cos'è?
<krabador> autumn, l'installer per i driver video intel
<autumn> ah
<autumn> su come collegare lo smartphone nokia mi sai dire qualcosa kraba?
<autumn> io ricordo di averli già passati dei file.. ora non ricordo se mi era bastato mettere il cavo per farmi trovare il telefono..
<krabador> autumn, non ho esperienze di tethering usb con winphone
<autumn> ah ok
<autumn> la prossima volta torno e vedo di risolvere quelle finestrelle di errori che mi si aprono in continuazione.. anche provando a fare risolvi
<krabador> finestrelle di errori?
<autumn> si si
<autumn> se mi dici come screennartele..
<krabador> autumn, stamp
<krabador> !image | autumn
<ubot-it> autumn: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<autumn> mi devo reg...
<autumn> krabador:  le faccio un'altra volta.. per ora sono sparite :)
<autumn> grazie dell'aiuto.. purtroppo dovrò tornare
<krabador> autumn, molti avvisi sono ignorabili
<krabador> è apport che segnala troppo
<autumn> ad esempio una è molto fastidiosa.. quando sto per digitare magari un user...
<autumn> mi si apre questa finestrella sotto
<krabador> ma non si puo' dire senza il testo di quegli errori
<autumn> comunque screenerò poi
<autumn> ciao e grazie
<pinglix> salve ho un profilo wifi a una rete nascosta e non si connette automaticamente
<cristian_c> pinglix, controlla la password
<cristian_c> solo da quel pc?
<pinglix> si. devo fare manualmente "connetti a rete nascosta" e selezionare il profilo già creato e poi si connette senza problemi
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<pinglix> ho anche un altro profilo wifi ad un'altra rete nascosta che si è collegata in automatico quando era a portata
<cristian_c> pinglix, uhm
<pinglix> ma questo profilo non si collega
<cristian_c> pinglix, puoi postare una schermata del network manager?
<pinglix> è come se la ricerca delle reti si fermasse prima di trovare l'SSID nascosto
<cristian_c> pinglix, beh, capita
<cristian_c> pinglix, scheda Generale
<pinglix> è spuntato anche "connessione automatica alla rete quando disponibile"
<cristian_c> quando si apre la finestra di configurazione della tua rete
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> pinglix, 'tutti gli utenti possono collegarsi'?
<pinglix> e anche "tutti gli utenti possono collegarsi"
<pinglix> non capisco perchè l'altro profilo si è collegato automaticamente ad un'altra rete che ho
<cristian_c> pinglix, domanda: come fai ad avere due reti contemporaneamente?
<pinglix> perchè le uso in due case differenti
<cristian_c> ok
<pinglix> ovviamente il problema succede nella casa del mio amico
<pinglix> a casa mia funziona :):):):)
<cristian_c> pinglix, quindi è la sua rete che  non prende?
<cristian_c> pinglix, quando sei sul posto, digita: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<pinglix> una volta fatto la connessione manuale funziona bene
<pinglix> ma non la fa in automatico
<pinglix> fatto
<cristian_c> pinglix, ma ora sei a casa dell'amico?
<pinglix> si
<cristian_c> pinglix, allora digita il comando quando non la vedi nella lista
<pinglix> ok ma devo scollegarmi dalla chat
<cristian_c> ok
<pinglix> crstian ho fatto la prova iwlist wlan0 scan e trova solo una rete che non è quella del mio amico. poi il comando si ferma
<pinglix> se faccio la connessione manuale alla mia rete poi il comando visualizza solo la mia rete
<pinglix> è possibile che questa rete dia problemi ?
<krabador> pinglix, hai verificato l'opzione, "connessione automatica alla rete quando disponibile" ?
<pinglix> si certo è attiva
<Guest89775> salve .. ho problemi con l'installazione del lettore di tessera sanitaria  mi pootete aiutare
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest89775> ok
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-15
<ALESSANDRO> CIAO
<ALESSANDRO> ciao
<ALESSANDRO> ci siete
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Shadow91> ciao  come  si  apre  un  file  tar.gz?
<Shadow91> ??
<maschiale> ragazzi come faccio a creare un file rar di una cartella e nello stesso tempo a splittarla in varie parti??? grazie
<maschiale> ovviamente mi riferisca della stringa di comando del terminale
<Carlin0> !chat | maschiale
<ubot-it> maschiale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> maschiale, varie parti per via della dimensione ?
<glpiana> Carlin0, ???
<maschiale> esatto gigirock
<Carlin0> glpiana, non mi sembrava un argomento attinente a ubuntu in quanto os o sbaglio ?
<glpiana> maschiale, opzione -v stando al manuale di rar
<glpiana> Carlin0, mi pare che in questo canale si affrontino anche problematiche relativi ai programmi
<Carlin0> glpiana, mi pare che (forse) abbiate punti di vista differenti tra voi op ... cmq per me NP
<glpiana> !chat | Carlin0
<ubot-it> Carlin0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Efis> salve a tutti
<Efis> ho un problema
<Efis> ho installato so ubuntu 14.10 e voglio ritornare alla versione 14.04
<Efis> come faccio?
<glpiana> Efis, reinstallala da zero dopo esserti fatto copia dei dati
<Efis> ho provato diverse volte ma parte sempre la versione 14.10
<Efis> nonostante selezioni
<Efis> già fatto da zero e mi da sempre 14.10
<Efis> la copia la faccio tramite usb
<glpiana> Efis, non può partire la 14.10 se installi la 14.04. se non riesci a fare partire l'installazione è un altro discorso
<Efis> allora io spengo il pc e al riavvio faccio partire la mia pennina con ubuntu 14.04 ma avvia sempre la 14.10
<glpiana> !usb | Efis
<ubot-it> Efis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Efis> ieri nel mio fisso con la stessa chiavetta ha funzionato e nel portatile non va
<Efis> non capisco perchè
<glpiana> Efis, allora devi impostare il portatile per avviare da usb
<Efis> gia fatto ma niente
<glpiana> Efis, come hai preparato la chiavetta usb?
<Efis> lo fatt prima tramite creazione disco e non leggeva la penna dicendomi errore poi tramite comando terminale
<Efis> e nel fisso è andato a buon fine....nel portatile no
<glpiana> Efis, è un problema di bios. con ch emedia avevi installato 14.04 sul portatile?
<jester-> Efis: ce l'ha i cdrom il pc in quastione?
<Efis> glpiana , nel portatile prima avevo versione windows
<Efis> jester , ho la iso dal sito ufficiale ubuntu
<Efis> premetto che  nel portatile non ho dvd
<Efis> ?
<Efis> vabbè ciao...grazie dell'aiuto
<makx> ciao, sapete dirmi se esiste un applicazione che riconosce cartelle e file doppi in un supporto dandoti la possibilità di cancellarli risparmiando tempo rispetto alla ricerca fatta tipo col "trova"
<makx> o sapete consigliarmi una stringa di comando?
<gianmaria1973> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi una info, sto cercando di installare la 14.01 sul mio PC core i5 W7 quando lancio il cd ad un certo punto dovrebbe darmi la possibilità di ripartizione del disco ma questo non avviene e mi dice di crearne una vuoda da windows come posso fare  premetto di non essere un Guru?
<makx> ciao, sapete dirmi se esiste un applicazione che riconosce cartelle e file doppi in un supporto dandoti la possibilità di cancellarli risparmiando tempo rispetto alla ricerca fatta tipo col "trova"
<makx> o sapete consigliarmi una stringa di comando?
<makx> gianmaria1973 è sicuramente piò avanti nell'istallazzione che ti chiede cmq ubuntu 14.04? lubuntu Xubuntu? cosa stai provando a istallare
<makx> ?
<PeppeSR> ciao ragazzi, ho scaricato ed installato ECLIPSE, ora vorrei istallare il supporto per PHP eclipse-php-luna-SR1a-linux-gtk-x86_64.tar.gz mi potete dire il comando per installarlo nella posizione corretta?
<afcse> ciao
<Luciph3r> test è
<Luciph3r> ancora nulla ....
<Luciph3r> sorry
<pes> Salve Mi anno regalato un asus eeepc 900 hd con xp home quale distribuzione linux posso mettere...? grz
<cristian_c> Luciph3r, ?
<cristian_c> pes, prova lubuntu in live, ad esempio
<cristian_c> visto che è la più indicata per pc datati
<pes> ok ma mi permette di usare programmi di videoscrittura sono nuovo di ubuntu.... anche usare font specifiche?
<pes> grazie davvero
<cristian_c> pes, beh, i miracoli non si fanno
<cristian_c> pes, per font specifiche cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> pes, ripeto, fai un tentativo in live
<cristian_c> pes, in lubuntu di preinstallato c'è abiword, cioè non ti impedisce di utilizzare altre applicazioni di videoscrittura
<cristian_c> ma abiword è sicuramente più indicato per macchine datate
<cristian_c> *ciò
<pes> ok intendo se io avessi una font realizzata da un grafico posso installarla e usarla mi servirebbe x lavoro....
<cristian_c> pes, beh, in generale, sì, mi pare ci siano diversi metodi per installare font aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> però l'ho fatto pochissime volte
<pes> io provo allora al massimo vi contatto di nuovo Grazie mille....
<pes> ha una cosa supporta openoffice ....?
<LostInMyHead> pes il font lo installi nel sistema, non c'entra poi il programma di scrittura
<LostInMyHead> il progrqamma di scrittura legge i font dal sistema
<LostInMyHead> " ha una cosa supporta openoffice ....?" non so cosa vuoi chiedere onestamente...
<pes> sisi lo so intendevo se lubuntu supporta openoffice
<LostInMyHead> si, esiste la ersione linux
<pes> ok grazie a tutti
<Guest6440> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Guest6440
<ubot-it> Guest6440: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest6440> #italia
<Luciph3r> W sempre
<fabio_cc> Guest6440, ?
<pdor> ciao, con photorec e' possibile ricostruire una specifica directory cancellata ? e ricostruire solo i file cancellati dopo una certa data?
<krabador> !chat | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bloodsa> salve ragazzi
<krabador> salve
<bloodsa> avrei una domanda da porvi: ho win7 più ubuntu in dual boot; se faccio più partizioni splittando c: (dove c'è win7) faccio qualche casino?
<krabador> no, ma se sono già 4 primarie, non te ne farà creare ancora
<bloodsa> nel senso si può rovinare il bios o l'mbr? e non partire più niente?
<krabador> bloodsa: se non sposti c , non succede niente
<bloodsa> grazie krabor scusa sono ignorante in materia, che significa spostare c?
<krabador> bloodsa, la partizione di win 7
<krabador> se , nelle operazioni che hai intenzione di fate , non ê previsto uno spostamento , puoi non preoccuparti di nulla
<bloodsa> scusami krabor non ho capito che significa 'spostare una partizione'?
<krabador> perfetto, vuol dire che non hai intenzione di farlo , quindi il problema non si pone :)
<bloodsa> grazie 1000 KRABADOR mi metto subito al lavoro!
<krabador> bloodsa , se vuoi solo separare c, lasciandola dov'è , nessun problema
<bloodsa> Krabador voglio solo usare più volte l'opzione split partition su c: di mini tool partition wizard
<krabador> "più volte"?
<bloodsa> 2
<krabador> bloodsa, se hai il disco partizionato con MBR, non puoi avere più di 4 primarie
<krabador> tieni in considerazione questo
<bloodsa> col programma suddetto posso fare delle partizioni dati? e quindi poterne fare più di 4?
<krabador> bloodsa, MBR non è un programma , ma un modo di gestire il disco
<krabador> bloodsa, se hai MBR , ed hai già 4 partizioni , non ne puoi fare di più
<Manu199898> Salve, Vorrei installare ubuntu 14.04 in dual boot con windows 7.. al momento dell'installazione pero mi diceche no trova un altro sistemaoperativo e che quindiinstallasolo ubuntu formattando tutto l'hard disk
<krabador> Manu199898: va a controllare che win7 non sia ibernato, o di avere uefi nel PC
<Manu199898> eh come faccio a controllare?
<bloodsa> come faccio a sapere se ho MBR grazie ancora krabador!
<bloodsa> scusa manu199898
<krabador> Manu199898: la prima in windows, la seconda nel BIOS del PC
<krabador> !uefi | bloodsa
<ubot-it> bloodsa: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> !uefi | Manu199898
<ubot-it> Manu199898: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> bloodsa: sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> bloodsa da Ubuntu
<Manu199898> perfetto grazie dell'aiuto :D
<krabador> Manu199898 di niente
<bloodsa> se in totale sono 4 le partizioni incluso quella di ubuntu, non ci sono problemi, quindi, ok?
<krabador> bloodsa , posta il contenuto di quel comando
<krabador> !pastebin | bloodsa
<ubot-it> bloodsa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bloodsa> vi ringrazio ragazzi ma risolvo con le 4 partizioni cosi si puo fare da quanto ho capito, giusto?
<krabador> non hai Ubuntu, vero ?
<bloodsa> c'è l'ho ma sono in win7
<krabador> ce l'hai, ma non lo tocchi mai
<bloodsa> lo uso solo per navigare
<krabador> bloodsa , se ci sono già 4 partizioni , non puoi splittare niente, buon proseguimento
<bloodsa> grazie esco
<Manu199898> krabador scusa l'ignoranza ma come faccio a vedere se windows è ibernato?
<krabador> Manu199898, win 7 non viene rilevato nell'installazione di ubunu , se ibernato ,  se ci sono più di 4 partizioni in un disco MBR , o si è in presenza di uefi
<krabador> Manu199898: fa partire il supporto di installazione, selezionando "prova Ubuntu" e da li puoi verificare diverse cose, entrare qui e chiedere
<Riccardone> sera
<Riccardone> chi mi da una mano con un ripristino _
<Riccardone> ?
<Riccardone> ho un problemacon kernel panic dopo che hoh dato una serie di comandi da una guida :(
<Riccardone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Riccardone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9758200/
<Riccardone> ho dato questi comandi, ma dopo il modprobe credo di aver fatto casino, infatti il kernel va in panic proprio quando cerca di caricare ilmodulo ...
<Makx> Ciao a tutti, ho un grosso problema con lubuntu 14.04 ...
<cybernova> Riccardone, tra parentesi quel driver che hai installato è datato e ne esiste una versione più recente
<cybernova> !chiedi | Makx
<ubot-it> Makx: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Makx> non sono più visibili le finestre (terminale)  che stanno lavorando
<Riccardone> cybernova, ho letto sulla guida che il tizio aveva risolto con quei comandi ...
<Riccardone> cybernova, quando [ toccato a me ecco il kernel panic ...
<cybernova> Riccardone, intanto per iniziare che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Makx> sicuramente queste stanno ancora lavoranfo
<Riccardone> cybernova, me la dai una mano ?
<Riccardone> cybernova, xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<cybernova> Riccardone, https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/archive/master.zip
<Riccardone> vorrei chrootare la partizione e tornare indietro se possibile ...
<cybernova> Riccardone, scompatta e portati dentro alla cartella col terminale
<Riccardone> cybernova, ora sono in LIVE da usb
<Makx> xkè vedo ancora al 100% l'utilizzo del processore e della ram (swap bassa)
<cybernova> Riccardone, non ti parte più il sistema?
<Riccardone> cybernova, no
<cybernova> !ripristino | Riccardone
<ubot-it> Riccardone: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Makx> non sono più visibili le finestre (terminale)  che stanno lavorando come posso richiamarle?
<Makx> non sono visibili ne sulla scrivania ne sulla barra
<Makx> ma stanno lavorando e nessuno le ha chiuse
<Riccardone> cybernova, ok.ci do un-occhiata
<cybernova> Makx, ps aux | grep term
<cybernova> !paste | Makx
<ubot-it> Makx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Makx> ok, ma mi ci vorrà un po' il tutto sta succedendo su un altro pc
<Guest_1234> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Makx> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest_1234> cybernova, non ce altro modo ?
<cybernova> Riccardone, perchè?
<Riccardone> dici di utilizzare la guida di ripristino e tutto tornera a posto ?
<Riccardone> se chrooto la partizione e torno indietro coi comandi e- possibile ?
<cybernova> Riccardone, che kernel utilizzi?
<Riccardone> come faccio a vederlo ?
<Riccardone> uname -r ?
<cybernova> Riccardone, si quello è il comando, fai una cosa: boota ubuntu con un kernel diverso da quello che utilizzi
<Riccardone> cybernova, non ne ho di kernel diversi ...
<cybernova> Riccardone, è un sistema nuovo?
<Riccardone> cybernova, si
<Riccardone> ora ho chrootato il sistema
<Makx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9758309/
<Riccardone> cybernova, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9758316/
<Riccardone> cybernova, questi i comandi ai quali devo tornare indietro ...
<cybernova> Makx, il terminale che cerchi è quello della prima riga probabilmente, non è che per caso l'hai lanciato da una sessione con un altro utente?
<Makx> spé va :) controllo
<Makx> ma non credo sai
<Riccardone> cybernova, mi passi il link precedente del driver ?
<cybernova> Riccardone, https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/archive/master.zip
<Makx> ho dato la psw per uscire dallo screensaver e mi dava "errore/problema inviare la segnalazione?" e i terminali non erano più visualizzati
<Makx> erano 2 che stavo usando con diverse schede aperte
<cybernova> Makx, riaverli visibili non credo sia possibile, al massimo quello che puoi fare è terminare quello con pid 3875
<Riccardone> cybernova, come faccio a copiare il file scaricato nella partizione ?
<Riccardone> cybernova, non me lo fa copiare ...
<cybernova> Riccardone, fai prima a ripristinare il sistema visto che ti piace tanto seguire guide non ufficiali
<Makx> grazie tutto perfetto :) nel rientrare dopo lo screensaver mi ero loggato con un altro utente:) grazie 100! cybernova
<cybernova> Makx, prego
<Riccardone> cybernova, ok. era una guida ufficiale comunque :(
<cybernova> Riccardone, link?
<cybernova> così se riesco cambio con il link con i nuovi driver
<Riccardone> cybernova, aspe ci metto a trovarla ...
<Temeroya> buona sera
<Temeroya> oggi mentre facevo gli aggiornameti di ubuntu, e` saltato il plugin flash
<Temeroya> come lo rimetto?
<cybernova> Temeroya, è saltato cosa vuol dire?
<Temeroya> non va pi\
<Temeroya> piu`
<cybernova> Temeroya, che browser utilizzi?
<Temeroya> mi compare la scritta "manca un plugin" quando voglio vedere i video
<Temeroya> firefox
<cybernova> Temeroya, da terminale: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<cybernova> !paste | Temeroya
<ubot-it> Temeroya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Riccardone> cybernova, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220933
<cybernova> Riccardone, il forum non è una guida ufficiale
<Riccardone> cybernova, ah ok ...
<Temeroya> cybernova: http://pastebin.com/4uFdLpcV
<Riccardone> cybernova, qui non sto a risolvere , mi sa che provo il ripristino da USB ...
<cybernova> Riccardone, te l'ho detto, ripristina il sistema
<Riccardone> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Riccardone> cybernova, basta che faccio il boot da questa live usb e faccio direttamente "Istall Xubuntu" anziche "Try Xubuntu withou installing"giusto ?
<cybernova> Riccardone, si, è tutto spiegato anche nella guida
<Riccardone> poi gli dico "Aggiorna Ubuntu a XX.XX"
<Riccardone> ok. vado ...
<Riccardone> semmai ti ritrovo in chat ?
<cybernova> Temeroya, apri firefox e digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<cybernova> Riccardone, forse
<Temeroya> cybernova: fatto
<Riccardone> cybernova, ultimacosa la guidaparla di due partizioni una di swap e una per il sistema io ne ho 3 una di swap una per / e una per /home
<cybernova> Temeroya, c'è qualche voce che riguarda flash?
<Riccardone> cybernova, perdero qualche dato >
<Riccardone> ?
<cybernova> Riccardone, dalla guida: l termine della procedura i file e i programmi installati in precedenza dall'utente saranno ancora presenti sul sistema.
<Riccardone> ok.
<Riccardone> vado
<Riccardone> a dopo
<Temeroya> cybernova: http://imgur.com/pqN7dV7
<cybernova> Temeroya, quindi prima dell'aggiornamento di oggi funzionava? e dove testi se funzia o meno?
<Temeroya> cybernova: semplicemente dai video
<Temeroya> appare la scritta "manca un plugin"
<Temeroya> e non vanno
<cybernova> Temeroya, chiudi firefox, da terminale: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer poi sempre da terminale lancia firefox
<krabador> Temeroya, firefox 35 ?
<Temeroya> krabador: come faccio a saperlo?
<Temeroya> cybernova: provo come hai detto tu!
<krabador> Temeroya, firefox --- informazioni su
<Temeroya> si krabador
<Temeroya> 35
<Temeroya> cybernova: flash e` andato a posto!
<Temeroya> ora ho altri 2 problemi ! non mi va un altro plugin
<Temeroya> shockwave
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-16
<akis24> giorno
<buonsal> salve ho problemi con ubuntu 14.04.1
<buonsal> quando faccio avvio no mi esce mai il logo ma solo una schermata nera
<buonsal> va bene cosi o devo modificare qualcosa
<buonsal> se qualcuno ha il mio stesso problema come ha risolto
<glpiana> ola
<buonsal> ola gipiana
<glpiana> ciao buonsal
<buonsal> che mi dici di bello gipiana
<glpiana> !chat | buonsal
<ubot-it> buonsal: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<buonsal> chi dite che e meglio usare xubuntu o ubuntu
<shadow91> ciao  ce qualcuno  ke  puo' aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> shadow91, è da molto tempo che entri in questo canale, dovresti saperlo ormai
<shadow91> cristian_c:  sai  dirmi  come  installare  il  flash player?
<cristian_c> quindi se hai una domanda , la fai e aspetti eventuale risposta
<cristian_c> shadow91, anche questa è una cosa a cui si trova facilmente risposta
<cristian_c> !flash | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<cristian_c> shadow91, utilizza le risorse del wiki il più possibile prima di entrare in canale e chiedere
<shadow91> cristian_c:  se vado  in  certe  pagine su chromium  mi  chiede  una  tale  versione  di  flash  player  e'  normale?
<cristian_c> shadow91, quale flash player hai installato?
<cristian_c> shadow91, digita: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<shadow91> ii  flashplugin-installer                      11.2.202.429ubuntu0.14.04.1          i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<shadow91> ii  install-flash-player-11-linux.i386         1-2                                  all          Converted tgz package
<shadow91> ii  flashplugin-installer                      11.2.202.429ubuntu0.14.04.1          i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<shadow91> ii  install-flash-player-11-linux.i386         1-2                                  all          Converted tgz package
<shadow91> ii  flashplugin-installer                      11.2.202.429ubuntu0.14.04.1          i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<shadow91> ii  install-flash-player-11-linux.i386         1-2                                  all          Converted tgz ii  flashplugin-installer                      11.2.202.429ubuntu0.14.04.1          i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<shadow91> ii  install-flash-player-11-linux.i3861-2 all Converted tgz
<ExPBoy> :(
<shadow91> cristian_c:  scusa  mi  sono  disconnesso  mi  dici  come  postarlo  qui?
<cristian_c> shadow91, dopo anni avresti dovuto imparare dove si postano gli output lunghi
<shadow91> cristian_c:  sono  un  pricipiante   di  ubuntu  scusa
<cristian_c> shadow91, sono anni che entri
<cristian_c> !pastebin | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shadow91> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9760746/
<cristian_c> shadow91, il secondo pacchetto da dove l'hai preso?
<shadow91> cristian_c: quale?
<cristian_c> ii  install-flash-player-11-linux.i386         1-2                                  all          Converted tgz package
<shadow91> cristian_c: lo scaricato  da  sito  adobe  era  un archivio  tar.gz  e lo convertito   in  formato  deb
<cristian_c> shadow91, come l'hai convertito?
<shadow91> con   sudo  alien
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> shadow91, alien converte gli rpm, lol
<cristian_c> mica i tar.gz
<shadow91> ho  trovato  una  guida  su  internet    su  come  aprire  il  tar.gz e  ho fatto  questo
<cristian_c> shadow91, ma anche qui, utilizzando ubuntu da tanto tempo, sarebbe il caso che le 'guide trovate su internet' spesso lasciano il tempo che trovano
<cristian_c> inoltre:
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> shadow91, utilizza le risorse del wiki il più possibile prima di entrare in canale e chiedere
<cristian_c> *sarebbe il caso che lasciassi perdere le guide 'trovate su internet'
<shadow91> ok  utilizzare  solo  il  wiki ok, come  ultima  cosa  mi sai dire  perche'  ubuntu  non  riconosce  le  chiavette  internet?
<cristian_c> shadow91, quel che ti consiglio è di disinstallare il pacchetto install-flash-player-11-linux.i386
<cristian_c> shadow91, inoltre, che problemi riscontri con flash?
<shadow91> era  solo  ke  con  chromium  alcuni  giochi  su  fb  richiedano  flash player
<cristian_c> shadow91, ok
<cristian_c> shadow91, quindi non visualizzi i contenuti flash su alcuni siti?
<cristian_c> shadow91, e gli stessi contenuti li visualizzi con firefox?
<shadow91> cristian_c: esatto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> shadow91, allora, su chromium ti serve pepper flash player
<cristian_c> shadow91, ma intanto disinstalla il pacchetto install-flash-player-11-linux.i386
<shadow91> cristian_c: fatto  tolto
<cristian_c> shadow91, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> shadow91, posta il risultato
<shadow91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9760838/
<cristian_c> shadow91, ok, devi installare pepperflashplayer
<cristian_c> shadow91, ma prima devi rimuovere flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> shadow91, dopo averlo rimosso, riposta dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<shadow91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9760846/
<cristian_c> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<cristian_c> shadow91, dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<shadow91> cristian_c: dice flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> shadow91, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<shadow91> cristian_c:non  fa  nulla
<cristian_c> shadow91, ti ritorna ik prompt?
<cristian_c> *il
<shadow91> da  questo  segno > e  basta
<cristian_c> shadow91, allora hai sbagliato a digitare
<cristian_c> shadow91, metti tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> shadow91, ahh, scusa, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> shadow91, chiudi il terminale
<cristian_c> shadow91, digita: sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<cristian_c> mancava un apice finale :P
<shadow91> fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/9760886/
<cristian_c> shadow91, ora: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/PepperFlashPlayer
<cristian_c> shadow91, qui ti spiega come installare pepper
<cristian_c> shadow91, può darsi che i giochi di cui parli richiedano una versione aggiornata di flash, e quindi puoi utilizzare pepper per riprodurli
<shadow91> ok
<cristian_c> infine:
<cristian_c> <shadow91> ok  utilizzare  solo  il  wiki ok, come  ultima  cosa  mi sai dire  perche'  ubuntu  non  riconosce  le  chiavette  internet?
<cristian_c> shadow91, che cosa intendi con 'chiavette internet?
<ExPBoy> ?
<shadow91> le  chiavette  x  navaigare  su  internet
<ExPBoy> shadow91, non è vero che non vengono riconosciute
<shadow91> * navigare
<cristian_c> beh, dipende, alcune fanno i capricci
<cristian_c> shadow91, ma tutte o solo una in particolare?
<shadow91> ho  una  olivetti  olicard 145  quando  la  inserisco  lei  si accende  ma  ubuntu  non  la  rileva  x niente
<cristian_c> shadow91, magari facci vedere cosa dice il terminale
<cristian_c> shadow91, ce l'hai a portata di mano?
<shadow91> si  un'attimo  ke  la  inserisco
<shadow91> fatto   inserita
<shadow91> lei  e'  accesa  ma  non  rilevata
<ExPBoy> nemmeno come memoria di massa?
<shadow91> no
<glpiana> shadow91, output di lsusb  e di dmesg | tail    se no non se ne fa nulla
<glpiana> !paste | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shadow91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9760987/
<shadow91> fatto
<cristian_c> shadow91, appare l'icona di un cd?
<cristian_c> shadow91, hai postato il secondo
<cristian_c> shadow91, posta anche: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> lol
<lubuntu> problemi lol con lubuntu
<lubuntu> chi di voi usa lubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<solaris82> salve ragazzi
<solaris82> buon giorno
<solaris82> devo scaricare ubuntu ma non so quale versione sia quella più stabile
<solaris82> quale mi consigliate?
<jighen> 14.04 lts :D
<solaris82> possiedo notebook samsung i3 8gb ram 500 gb hdd scheda video nvidia
<solaris82> mi avevo detto che la 14.04 lts non si può installare il wi.fi
<solaris82> confermate?
<solaris82> su questo notebook
<krabador> solaris82, nvidia, quale?
<solaris82> nvidia optmus
<jighen> prima di installarlo prova la live e vedi se funziona tutto cosi sei sicuro
<krabador> solaris82, non è il modello, è una tecnologia
<solaris82> si scusa
<solaris82> 3000
<krabador> solaris82, per favore, torna quando hai le specifiche del pc
<solaris82> scheda video Intel(R) HD Graphics 300 nvidia Geforce 610m
<solaris82> ops
<solaris82> scheda video Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000 nvidia Geforce 610m
<gigirock> solaris82, la tua skeda e' doppia,.. cmq compatibile con ubunutu, fai come dice jighen prova la live, poi se funziona installa su hardisk,
<gigirock> solaris82, direi  che con il tuo livello di pc puoi installare qualsiasi ubuntu senza problemi
<gigirock> solaris82, il wifi funzionera' vedrai
<solaris82> ok grazie
<solaris82> provo è vi faccio sapere
<jighen> raga chi mi può dare una mano a modificare e personalizza refind??
<gigirock> jighen, perche' refind ?
<Guest6794> Salve ,io vorrei installare ubuntu  14.04 lts in dual boot con windows 7.. al momento dell'installazione non miriconosce windows7 e mi dice "nessun sistema operativo trovato.. "e mi mette solol'opzione di cancellare tutto l'hard disk e  di installare ubuntu... ma non mi mette la possibilita di installarlo in dual boot con windows perche non lo trov
<Guest6794> a... aiutatemi D:
<krabador> Guest6794, entra in sessione live
<krabador> con l'opzione "prova ubuntu" quando fai partire il supporto di installazionen
<Guest6794> non mi appare nemmeno quello
<krabador> Guest6794, http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png
<krabador> ti appare questa?
<Guest6794> no
<krabador> Guest6794, che schermata ti appare?
<krabador> Guest6794, tutto a posto?
<Temeroya> salve
<Guest6794> allora... io metto il disco... riavvio il pc per far  partire l'installazione
<Temeroya> ho un problema con il plugin shockwave su firefox! non funziona
<Guest6794> e mi dice che lingua scegliere
<Guest6794> e altre cose
<krabador> Guest6794, in quella schermata , c'è "prova ubuntu"
<krabador> è la prima opzione in alto
<Guest6794> no non c'è
<gigirock> Guest6794, ma e' installazione per desktop o per server ?
<Guest6794> desktop
<krabador> Guest6794, se non c'è non è ubuntu
<gigirock> Guest6794, che iso hai scaricato ?
<Guest6794> dal sito ufficiale
<gigirock> Temeroya, che firefox che ubuntu che shockwave
<krabador> Guest6794, http://i.stack.imgur.com/FfEwE.png
<krabador> Guest6794, questa?
<Guest6794> mi escono le stesse scritte pero senza la schermata viola sotto
<krabador> Guest6794, tra "quelle scritte" la prima opzione in alto è "prova ubuntu"
<Guest6794> e una volta che sono nella prova che faccio?
<krabador> Guest6794, che se selezioni la lingua con f2, ti appare in italiano
<krabador> Guest6794, seleziona prova, connettiti ad internet con un cavo lan, apri il browser e torna qui
<Guest6794> ok ora ci provo
<Temeroya> gigirock: firefox 35, ubuntu 14 e shockwave non te lo so dire
<gigirock> Temeroya, ma il problema e'  che non vanno i filmati flash ?
<krabador> Temeroya, va nella gestione dei plugin, di firefox, disabilitalo, riavvia firefox, riabilitalo, riavvia firefox, e prova
<Temeroya> gigirock: i filmati flash vanno! non vedo delle immagini in delle chat e il problema e` shockwave
<Temeroya> krabador: come dici te l ho gia` fatto , ma nada
<krabador> Temeroya, chromium
<Temeroya> krabador: gia` installato da tempo! ma nemmeno li va!!
<krabador> shockwave non va gran che
<krabador> Temeroya, lancia firefox da terminale, va nel sito dove hai problemi, vedi cosa compare nel terminale
<krabador> Temeroya, e se cis sono messaggi d'errore sul sito stesso
<Temeroya> lanciato ! mi apre google, nessun sito con errori
<krabador> Temeroya, i siti dove hai problemi con shockwave
<Temeroya> aspe
<Temeroya> fatto krabador, nessun messaggio di errore.. semplicemnete non va
<frenko__> salve, come faccio ad installare la web, integrata sul monitor del portatile, in xubuntu...
<gigirock> frenko__, installato cheese ?
<gigirock> !info cheese
<ubot-it> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 47 kB, installed size 397 kB
<frenko__> no!
<gigirock> frenko__, dal terminale sudo apt-get install cheese
<frenko__> ora provo
<rob17> chi può aiutarmi a installare da usb su windows 7 starter?
<enzotib> rob17: installare ubuntu?
<frenko__> se provo a scaricare il pacchetto mi dice "available from the  main source"
<rob17> si grazie
<enzotib> rob17: inserisci la pendrive e riavii il pc. Se parte ancora windows devi impostare l'avvio da USB nel bios
<rob17> è proprio quello che non riesco in nessun modo
<enzotib> rob17: se riuscito a visualizzare la schermata di configurazione del bios?
<rob17> si, adesso riprovo ...
<rob17> main ??
<rob17> o system configuration?
<gigirock> frenko__, sudo apt-get update
<gigirock> frenko__, da quanto hai installato ubu ?
<Guest7696> eccomi krabador
<Guest7696> sono entrato con la prova di ubuntu
<Guest7696> adesso?
<gigirock> Guest7696, vedi il desktop ?
<Guest7696> si
<Guest7696> ?
<gigirock> Guest7696, tu eri quello del samsung con skeda nvidia ?
<Guest7696> no
<gigirock> lol Guest7696 come ti chiamavi prima ?
<Guest7696> guest e qualche numero... ma mi stava aiutando krabador
<gigirock> ah ok eri quello che non riusciva nell'installazione, Guest7696 ?
<Guest7696> sisi
<gigirock> Guest7696, ma vuoi mantenere windows vero ?
<Guest7696> sisi voglio installare ubuntu in dual boot con windows
<gigirock> win 7 ?
<Guest7696> si
<Guest7696> mi ha detto di entrare con la versione di prova senza installare e tornare nella chat
<Guest7696> e mo non c'è ahahhaha
<gigirock> e ridiamo .... Guest7696 ma in precedenza avevi creato le partizioni per ubuntu ?
<Guest7696> no
<rob17> AIUTO!!!
<eros> chi sa aiutarmi???? ho il pc con dual boot ( xp e lubuntu ...con super grub disk) voglio completamente formattare hd e installare come se fosse vergine solo lubuntu
<gigirock> cioe' uno che si chiama eros e parla di vergini
<gigirock> eros, prendi la live di ubuntu e avvii una normale installazione quando arrivi alla fatidica domanda ... rispondi che vorrai utilizzare tutto il disco.,.... fine
<gigirock> eros, pero' sconsiglio di eliminare windows....
<eros> perchè
<eros> ?
<gigirock> eros, perche' ti puo' sempre servire per qualche programma non compatibile...poi hai pagato una licenza usala....
<eros> i programmi che uso sono solo libreoffice  e browser
<gigirock> eros, contento tu....
<eros> sto avendo problemi con la scheda audio sia su ubuntu  che su xp .... mentre su ubuntu va tutto ok su xp va tutto male
<eros> allora visto che probabilmente dovro comprare la scheda audio e quindi magari ci perderò qualche ora in più
<eros> voglio provare se installando solo ubuntu mi cambia qualcosa
<eros> in più oggi il grub faceva i capricci
<glpiana> eros, in pratica?
<SOnoNuovo> ciao a tutti....
<glpiana> !ciao | SOnoNuovo
<ubot-it> SOnoNuovo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<frenko__> salve, ho provato a prendere dalla rete il pacchetto per installare la webcam "cheese" ma mi da il messaggio "available from the mail source" ho anche provato ad eseguire direttamente il comando sudo apt-get install cheese ma mi dice che non trova il pacchetto..!!
<SOnoNuovo> prima con la versione di ubuntu 12.04 mi connettevo con la retw wifi senza problemi... ora che sono passato alla 12.10 non mi vede NESSUNA rete wi fi... come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> frenko__, aggiorna gli indici dei pacchetti e poi riprova
<glpiana> SOnoNuovo, la 12.10 non ha più alcun supporto
<glpiana> SOnoNuovo, installa la 14.04 con supporto a lungo termine oppure la 14.10
<SOnoNuovo> posso fare un "downgrade"? senza perdere i dati?
<frenko__> glpiana, sono nuovo, che devo fare?
<glpiana> frenko__, apri il gestore aggiornamenti e lo fa in automatico, altrimenti da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> SOnoNuovo, il downgrade è una menata. salvati i dati e reinstalla che fai prima
<frenko__> glpiana, mi dice che è impossibile fare... su tutte le righe che visualizza il comando; non è che dipende che sono dietro un proxy, in una LAN privata?
<SOnoNuovo> qual è il comando per vedere la versione di ubuntu?
<glpiana> frenko__, possibile
<glpiana> !proxy | frenko__
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'proxy'
<glpiana> spe
<eros> gipiana certo in pratica ... non si sa mai...
<glpiana> frenko__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt#Impostare_un_proxy_per_il_download_dei_pacchetti
<glpiana> eros, chiedevo in pratica qual è il tuo problema
<eros> in pratica il mio problema è nato ieri ... l'audio non si sentiva più
<eros> su lubuntu
<eros> poi ho provato su xp ed era lo stesso
<eros> ma su lubuntu la scheda facendo un det codice ..ink mi compare
<gigirock> eros, con la live si sente l'audio ?
<eros> no
<SOnoNuovo> ecco... con la versione 14.04 non riesco ad individuare nessuna rete wifi... rpima fungeva... con la versione precedente... qualche consiglio?
<eros> ho fatto controlla errori ed era perfetto
<gigirock> SOnoNuovo, ma la versione 14.04 e' gia' installata in modo definitivo ?
<eros> l'ho scritto su questo forum http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum2/Thread-Problema-Audio-Lubuntu-14-04
<SOnoNuovo> gigirock: si
<gigirock> allora prova a scrivere nel terminale "lspci" e pasta qui il risultato
<frenko__> proverò con più calma
<jester-> sera
<frenko__> glpiana, grazie.... comunque ho iniziato!
<gigirock> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4583567 | SOnoNuovo io devo andare guarda qui
<eros> gigirock e glpiana avete dato un occhiata ?
<SOnoNuovo> inutile
<SOnoNuovo> non riece a vedere nessuna rete wifi da quando sono passato alla versione 14.04 di ubuntu
<SOnoNuovo> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<SOnoNuovo> ho spuntato la voce "abilita wifi"... ma non mi vede nessuna connessione... help me pkease
<giano> ciao a tutti
<giano> ho un problema fastidioso con la tastiera, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<frapez> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto... da quando ho installato ubuntu 14.04 il mio pc non legge nessuna rete wifi nonostante abbia abilitato "abilita wifi"... con la versione precedente funzionava tutto.... vi chiedo aiuto
<jester-> frapez: tipo di scheda?
<frapez> come faccio a vedere la scheda... sono ignorante
<frapez> tu mi dici ed io faccio :)
<jester-> frapez: apri un terminale
<frapez> ok
<frapez> fatto
<jester-> frapez: lspci | grep -i network
<frapez> atheros AR928X
<jester-> strano la atheros che non funza.  rfkill list   incolla poi nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | frapez
<ubot-it> frapez: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frapez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9762601/
<jester-> frapez: iwconfig
<frapez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9762607/
<jester-> frapez: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<frapez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9762620/
<jester-> frapez: la scheda funza
<jester-> frapez: piuttosto pare che il segnale sia debole è a 16
<jester-> serve almeno un 30
<frapez> e come si modifica?
<frapez> cmq non mi legge NESSUNA rete wifi... posso garantirti che qua sono "invaso"
<jester-> frapez: avvicinandosi al router
<frapez> no no
<frapez> già provato
<jester-> frapez: iwlist ne trova 2
<frapez> parla in stampatello :) (non so cosa tu abbia detto)
<frapez> cmq dicevo..... mi sono avvicinato a 10 cm dal router... ma niente
<jester-> frapez: il comando iwlist wlan0 scan ne vede 2 di reti. cell 1 e 2
<jester-> una delle due sarà la tua
<jester-> e dovresti vederle anche con click su icona di rete
<frapez> con l'altro mio pc (accanto al mio ) con windows ce ne sono 8
<Riccardone> jester-: scusate se mi intrometto, ma nel pastebin relativo a rfkill http://paste.ubuntu.com/9762601/ vede 2 schede wireless ...
<Riccardone> non è che fa confusione ? di solito 1 Bluethoot e 1 WiFi ...
<frapez> no no... intromettiti pure..... se serve a risolvere il problema :)
<jester-> Riccardone: la prima è il blutotto la sencona la wifi e non risulta bloccata
<jester-> frapez: uname -r
<frapez> mi da questo (lo scrivo qua) 3.13.0-43-generic
<jester-> frapez: 14.04?
<frapez> si
<Riccardone> jester-: riga 1- phy0: Wireless LAN .... riga 4- acer-wireless: Wireless LAN ... sono due WiFi ...
<jester-> frapez: avanzato da 12.04?
<frapez> esatto
<jester-> Riccardone:  phy0 il bluetooth
<jester-> per lui è lan
<Riccardone> jester-: ok. chiaro
<jester-> frapez: avanzato via internet?
<frapez> si
<jester-> mi sa che è andato storto qualcosa se non vedi wifi nella icona di rete
<Riccardone> lsmod | grep ar928x
<jester-> frapez: sei collegato a cavo eth?
<Riccardone> è il modulo che non va dai ...
<frapez> si con il mio cell
<jester-> Riccardone: atheros è ath9k
<jester->  la wlan0 è su
<jester-> frapez: sudo pat-get update
<jester-> frapez: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> Riccardone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9762620/
<frapez> jester-: che styo facendo ora?
<jester-> frapez: se c'è qualcosa in sospeso sistema
<jester-> o almeno dovrebbe. segnala eventuali errori
<frapez> stiamo "reinstallando" per la correzione?
<jester-> no
<jester-> il primo aggiorna i database dei pacchetti il secondo aggiorna in profondità
<Riccardone> frapez: come si chiama la rete alla quale ti colleghi di solito ? CUBOT-9 o Telecom-72545085 ?
<frapez> telecom
<jester-> frapez: la vedi se clicchi l'icona di rete sulla barra?
<frapez> non vedo nessuna rete
<Riccardone> jester-: a me quando non mi si collega, tiro giù l modulo (sudo rmmod rtl89be) e poi lo reinserisco (sudo modprobe rtl89be)
<jester-> allora c'è qualcosa a bottane
<jester-> Riccardone: sta facendo?
<Riccardone> frapez: ma l'icona di rete la vedi ?
<frapez> si l'icona si
<jester-> Riccardone: madu
<Riccardone> frapez: se hai aggiornato devi ricreare la connessione di rete ...
<frapez> mi chiede anche se voglio abilitare wifi
<jester-> Riccardone: modulo athero è  athxx
<frapez> lo abilito
<frapez> ma non mi trova nessuna rete
<Riccardone> jester-: ho capito, io ho una realtek bacata e devo fare in quelo modo :)
<jester-> frapez: sta facendo qualcosa dopo i comandi?
<Riccardone> frapez: fai una nuova connessione manualmente
<jester-> Riccardone: lui ha una atheros
<frapez> jester-:si.. sta "lavorando
<Riccardone> jester-: infatti io dicevo a te :). Non so se è il caso di fargli provare il discorso del modulo del kernel ...
<Riccardone> jester-: da buttar giu e poi ritirar su
<jester-> Riccardone: un passo per vota
<jester-> volta
<frapez> jester-:ha finito di scaricare... ora sta installando (credo)
<frapez> ok
<frapez> finito
<frapez> jester-:ci sei?
<jester-> frapez: sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<jester-> frapez: usi unity? barra a sinistra?
<frapez> si
<jester-> frapez: allora anche sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager-gnome
<frapez> jester-:ovviamente quando finisce il primo giusto?
<jester-> yess
<frapez> (domanda idiota :) )
<frapez> ok
<frapez> fatto entrambi
<jester-> frapez: riavvia
<frapez> ok
<frapez> non andare via
<frapez> :)
<frapez> rieccomi
<frapez> tutto come prima
<frapez> jester-: ci sei?
<jester-> Riccardone: qualcosa è andato storto avanzando, si consiglia un ripristino previo backup dei dati
<jester-> ops/ frapez  qualcosa è andato storto avanzando, si consiglia un ripristino previo backup dei dati
<frapez> azz.... quello che voglio evitare
<jester-> !ripristino | frapez
<ubot-it> frapez: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> frapez: notebook asus?
<frapez> acer
<Riccardone> frapez: home separata ?
<frapez> Riccardone: io vivo con mia moglie nella stessa casa... no separati... :) eheheh non so cosa vuoi dire
<Riccardone> frapez: parlavo delle partizioni ..
<Riccardone> !partizione | frapez
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizione'
<frapez> no partizioni
<Riccardone> !partizioni | frapez
<ubot-it> frapez: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<Riccardone> frapez: ahiahiahia :)
<jester-> frapez: intanto che ci sei puoi anche ripristinare con la 14.10 se vuoi
<Riccardone> io vado ho un'aperitivo importante con una signrina :)
<frapez> devo scaricare l'ìiso?
<frapez> jester-:... io pensavo di tornare alla 12.4
<frapez> che dici?
<jester-> frapez: vedi te
<frapez> mi trovavo molto bene
<jester-> 12.04 ha ancora qualche hanno di supporto
<frapez> e allora sia per la 12.4
<frapez> cmq ti ringrzio... non so come ricambiare
<Danielssss> Buonasera a tutti, dovrei reistallare per vari motivi ubuntu. Ho monta il file immagine su chiavetta e riavviando il pc dovrei dare priorità alla chiavetta prima che al disco fisso per far partire l'istallazione.
<Danielssss> Solo che non riesco a dare questa priorità
<Danielssss> Come posso fare? grazie mille
<krabador> Danielssss, entra nel bios
<krabador> Danielssss, verifica le opzioni di boot
<Danielssss> entro nel bios premendo esc quando si accende?
<krabador> Danielssss, non sono tutti uguali i pc ed i notebookl
<krabador> Danielssss, puo' essere esc, puo' essere f2, o canc 7
<Danielssss> Va bene ora provo, grazie mille. Gentilissimo
<krabador> di neinte
<krabador> *niente
<frenko> salve, ho installato xubuntu, ma non mi riconosce la web integrata sul portatile
<krabador> frenko, sudo apt-get install cheese
<krabador> frenko, lo mandi , e vedi che succede
<frenko> provo...
<frenko> fa tutto ma non installa niente perchè trova la versione più recente già installata....
<krabador> allora mandalo
<krabador> e vedi che succede
<frenko> ....nessun dispositivo trovato
<krabador> frenko, lsusb
<krabador> !pastebin | frenko
<ubot-it> frenko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frenko> scusate che devo fare?
<f843d0> frenko: digitare lsusb sul terminale, copiare l'output del comando sulla locazione che ti e` stata suggerita e pubblicare l'indirizzo
<frenko> ok..!
<frenko> fatto, ora che succede?
<cristian_c> frenko, dov'è l'indirizzo al paste?
<f843d0> frenko: rileggi il suggerimento. Dopo la pubblicazione, devi comunicare l'indirizzo se vuoi che qualcuno lo legga
<krabador> frenko, potresti incollare l'output del comando, sul sito pastebin
<krabador> magari, ma solo se hai voglia, premere paste
<krabador> e se non ti sei annoiato, incollare qui il link risultante dopo aver premuto paste
<frenko> si, ma non sono molto pratico. Ora rileggo tuto e cerco di fare per bene..
<frenko> ...domanda ma, pazienza, qual è l'indirizzo che devo scrivere?
<krabador> !paste | frenko
<ubot-it> frenko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> frenko, hai premuto paste dopo aver incollato il testo sul sito pastebin=?
<frenko> si, ed ho inserito il nome, ma nessun campo indirizzo ho visto
<cristian_c> frenko, l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> frenko, dove digiti gli indirizzi nei browser?
<cristian_c> frenko, sulla barra degli indirizzi
<frenko> no ragazzi non ci arrivo.... dopo che incollo il risultato e scrivo il mio nome clicco su paste e.... basta?
<cristian_c> frenko, ce la puoi fare, ti manca l'ultimo passo
<cristian_c> frenko, esempio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9764154/
<frenko> ho copiato l'indirizzo di questa pagina di chat sulla barra degli indirizzi della pagina Pastenbin e poi... paste!!!
<cristian_c> frenko, non esiste un indirizzo di pagina di chat
<cristian_c> frenko, ti è stato chiesto di incollare su pastebin il risultato del comando
<cristian_c> frenko, quindi hai incollato su pastebin il risultato di lsusb?
<frenko> nel campo content
<cristian_c> sì o no?
<frenko> si
<cristian_c> poi hai premuto e paste
<krabador> frenko, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastebin
<frenko> si
<frenko> il campo syntax lo lascio settato plain text
<cristian_c> frenko, se hai premuto paste, la pagina è già uscita, posta il link, è l'ultima volta che te lo chiedo
<cristian_c> se non posti il link, non possiamo vedere il tuo paste
<frenko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9764197/
<frenko> ce l'ho fatta?
<cristian_c> frenko, ecco, sulla usb non appare webcam
<cristian_c> frenko, che portatile è?
<cristian_c> frenko, sai se la webcam funziona con altri sistemi operativi?
<frenko> fujitsu siemens vecchiotto...
<cristian_c> modello?
<krabador> frenko, xubuntu 14.04 o 14.10 ?
<frenko> si funzionava con ubuntu ....con xubuntu no!
<frenko> 14.14
<frenko> 14.04
<frenko> modello LIFEBOOK E Series
<frenko> ...saluti
<deltaevo> salve!
<krabador> !ciao | deltaevo
<ubot-it> deltaevo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<deltaevo> grazie!
<deltaevo> ubuntu per tablet non è ancora uscito vero?
<krabador> deltaevo, se hai un nexus 7 si, puoi installarlo
<deltaevo> quindi se ho un asus smart tab con w8 non ho speranze?
<krabador> deltaevo, puoi vedere i devices supportati qui
<krabador> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<krabador> considerando che i devices di cui è stato fatto un porting, non sono direttamente supportati da canonical, ma dal mantainer del porting
<deltaevo> grazie la cercavo la lista!
<krabador> ovvero un volontario che si è preso la briga di effettuare il porting
<deltaevo> ok quindi ho qualche speranza?
<krabador> hai visto il tuo device nella lista?
<deltaevo> no
<krabador> allora, per il momento decisamente no, visto che comunque in primavera/estate usciranno devices che ufficialmente montano ubuntu touch
<krabador> il 5 febbraio il primo telefono
<krabador> e via via altri
<krabador> per il momento il supporto di canonical per i vari devices è ristretto ai devices di sviluppo, i nexus, e quelli su cui uscirà
<krabador> puoi vedere sul link di prima che è disponibile una porting guide, che gli utenti intenzionati a portare ubuntu touch su un particolare devices possono seguire
<deltaevo> ma a proposito di ubuntu per smartphone, mi piacerebbe passare a un device ubuntu, ma mi blocca il fatto delle app.. sai qualcosa a riguardo?
<krabador> deltaevo, ubuntu per smartphone ed ubuntu per tablet sono lo stesso os
<krabador> si chiama ubuntu touch
<krabador> deltaevo, che cosa vuoi sapere a riguardo delle app?
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-17
<deltaevo> venendo da un dispositivo android, ho a disposizione migliaia di app, sarà lo stesso con Ubuntu?
<krabador> per il momento il numero non è paragonabile
<krabador> ma è facile creare app, per gli sviluppatori
<krabador> e sono in sviluppo da parte di canonical app
<deltaevo> Quindi con il tempo verranno sviluppate...
<krabador> in piu' molte applicazioni native attualmente nel software center, saranno disponibili in ubuntu touch
<deltaevo> ottimo ottimo, sarebbe una svolta
<krabador> deltaevo, se hai un dispositivo nexus, di quelli listati, puoi effettiuare una probva
<krabador> per renderti conto del livello raggiunto fino ad adesso
<deltaevo> no ho un s4
<deltaevo> android è un bug continuo, già devo fare un hard reset, e il telefono è di giugno
<krabador> deltaevo, usi stock rom samsung?
<deltaevo> si..essendo nuovo aspettavo almeno la scadenza della garanzia prima di cucinarlo un po'!
<krabador> !ciao | ubuntu|utnubu
<ubot-it> ubuntu|utnubu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ubuntu|utnubu> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu|utnubu> ho un problema :D
<krabador> chiedi
<ubuntu|utnubu> "could not retrievi install information"
<ubuntu|utnubu> quando cerco di installarlo
<krabador> ubuntu|utnubu, in che macchina e quale ubuntu
<ubuntu|utnubu> could not retrieve the required installation files
<krabador> ubuntu|utnubu, in che macchina e quale ubuntu
<ubuntu|utnubu> pc mio
<ubuntu|utnubu> con windows
<ubuntu|utnubu> la versione consigliata nel sito
<ubuntu|utnubu> D:
<krabador> ubuntu|utnubu, ok, torna quando hai le specifiche del pc
<ubuntu|utnubu> che specifiche ti servono=
<ubuntu|utnubu> ?
<akis24> giorno
<Albuntu> salve, c'è qualcuno attivo che potrebbe darmi qualche consiglio sull'installazione di ubuntu sul mio pc?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Albuntu
<ubot-it> Albuntu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Albuntu> interessante il bot che rileva la parola qualcuno
<Albuntu> cristian non ho capito la tua risposta, sei un bot o è una risposta alla mia domanda?
<Albuntu> ho un notebook con win7, ho creato direttamente dal tool di windows uno spazio vuoto da 45gb in cui penso di installare ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !installazione | Albuntu
<ubot-it> Albuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Albuntu> posso procedere con l'installazione di ubuntu? avrò problemi con il grub o la gestione del dual boot sarà impostata bene già dopo l'installazione?
<cristian_c> Albuntu, in live va?
<ExPBoy> eh mica prevediamo il futuro qui
<Albuntu> ok ma in termini di probabilità c'è una differenza tra dire che il 99% delle volte ti sistema il grub da solo e il 20% delle volte non lo fa
<cristian_c> lol
<Albuntu> ok nessuna sicurezza
<Albuntu> nessuna certezza*
<cristian_c> Albuntu, e mica l'hai pagato ubuntu
<cristian_c> che ti danno la garanzia
<Albuntu> infatti non cerco la certezza
<Albuntu> semplicemente chiedo su come normalmente è gestita il doppio boot
<Albuntu> gestito*
<cristian_c> Albuntu, in che senso?
<Albuntu> dato che non ho esperienze di ubuntu, dopo l'installazione, se non riuscissi a riaccedere a windows perché il dual boot da priorità solo ad ubuntu
<Albuntu> la cosa mi farebbe perdere molto tempo dato che dovrei mettere mano a le impostazioni di scelta del boot su ubuntu
<Albuntu> e da ignorante che sono dovrei mettere mano a guide e seguire istruzioni
<cristian_c> Albuntu, dovrebbe gestirlo grub, ma molto dipende  da come svolgi l'installazione
<Albuntu> ecco, ci stiamo avvicinando alla risposta che cerco
<cristian_c> Albuntu, se non hai esperienza consulta le guide ufficiali sul sito di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> certo che per non avere esperienza ....
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Albuntu
<ubot-it> Albuntu: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Albuntu> per una persona pigra è più facile ricevere consigli da chi ha già svolto un lavoro simile piuttosto che cercare soluzioni nella documentazione, sopratutto quando quest'ultima è molto grande e dettagliata
<cristian_c> Albuntu, inoltre non hai risposto alla domanda
<Albuntu> del live?
<ExPBoy> una persona pigra meglio non usi linux
<Albuntu> capisco
<Albuntu> allora dovrò evitare di usare linux
<cristian_c> Albuntu, la documentazione è resa sintetica apposta per le persone pigre
<cristian_c> :P
<Albuntu> allora, nella documentazione non spiega quali poblemi potrebbero accadere se svolgi determinati passaggi
<cristian_c> Albuntu, esempio?
<ExPBoy> :)
<Albuntu> del tipo se c'è differenza da installare ubuntu dopo windows o il contrario
<Albuntu> se c'è differenza nella gestione nel doppio boot
<Albuntu> non parla di queste cose
<ExPBoy> ma scusa hai detto che w2in è già installato
<ExPBoy> *win
<cristian_c> Albuntu, linka la guida che secondo te ha il deficit di info
<Albuntu> spe ti prendo la guida che ho letto
<cristian_c> ok
<ExPBoy> speriamo sia ufficiale
<cristian_c> eh, ma gli si è già detto
<Albuntu> certo
<Albuntu> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard
<cristian_c> Albuntu, in quale punto?
<ExPBoy> a me pare chiarissima
<Albuntu> cristian, possiamo parlare in privato?
<cristian_c> Albuntu, il supporto è qui
<Albuntu> okay
<cristian_c> ed è utile a tutti, la query non è prevista per il supporto
<Albuntu> okok purtroppo certa gente mi da fastidio come risponde e sarei felice di evitarla
<Albuntu> però se funziona così ok, mi adatto
<Albuntu> il punto era "avrò problemi con il grub o la gestione del dual boot sarà impostata bene già dopo l'installazione? "
<Albuntu> questa mia domanda è nata perché nella guida ho trovato solo
<Albuntu> 1) Su computer UEFI potrebbe essere necessario impostare manualmente l'ordine di boot. Per maggiori informazioni consultare la guida dedicata.
<Albuntu> 2) Se nel computer sono presenti altri sistemi operativi, oltre al neo installato Ubuntu, all'avvio varrà visualizzato il menù del boot loader GRUB da cui scegliere il sistema da avviare. In caso contrario verrà avviato direttamente Ubuntu.
<Albuntu> 3) Riparazione del bootloader con Boot-Repair
<Albuntu> ho trovato solo questi 3 punti in cui parla del boot
<cristian_c> Albuntu, se qualcuno ti procura fastidio, ignora
<cristian_c> è la soluzione più semplice
<Albuntu> ok lo farò, grazie per il consiglio
<Albuntu> comunque io non credo che ci siano incompletezze in termini generali, però la guida non soddisfa i miei interessi
<Albuntu> io sono interessato nello specifico di come si comporta il dual boot dopo installazione
<f843d0> Albuntu: realisticamente, per quello che puo` saperne chiunque, potrebbe fallire la copia di grub nel MBR per ragioni non strettamente di impostazioni (caso, sfortuna, hardware fault...)
<cristian_c> Albuntu, hai letto la guida Uefi?
<Albuntu> non ho letto la guida uefi, non ho dubbi sul fatto che più leggo e più ne so
<Albuntu> ma quanto devo leggere per sapere cosa accade in una situazione specifica
<Albuntu> eccomi qua infatti
<Albuntu> a cercare pareri di chi ha già installato ubuntu su win7
<Albuntu> forse voi vi offendete se dico che sono pigro e voglio leggere il meno possibile
<cristian_c> Albuntu, se ti interessa un argomento in particolare, consulti la guida specifica
<Albuntu> ho già letto la guida di base
<Albuntu> e non ha soddisfatto i miei interessi
<Albuntu> cerco opinioni
<Albuntu> è indubbio che la community di ubuntu ha già trattato miliardi di argomenti
<Albuntu> cmq ritornando alla domanda, dopo che installo ubuntu che accade?
<Albuntu> solitamente chi gestisce il dual boot?
<cristian_c> Albuntu, la guida di base è apounto una guida di base, se ci sono questioni specifiche, ci sono le guide specifiche :)
<cristian_c> <Albuntu> cerco opinioni
<cristian_c> !chat | Albuntu
<ubot-it> Albuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> Albuntu, che se hai eseguito bene il tutto all'avvio parte grub e ti fa scegliere con cosa partire
<cristian_c> Albuntu, lo gestisce grub
<Albuntu> quindi senza bisogno di installare altra roba riguardante la gestione del dual boot, di default dovrebbe farti scegliere quale dei due sistemi operativi farti partire
<cristian_c> Albuntu, il quale gestisce anche lo stesso bootloader di winz
<ExPBoy> sempre se tutto va bene
<cristian_c> a quanto ne so
<f843d0> Se va tutto bene, si
<cristian_c> Albuntu, scusa, ma se non leggi la guida uefi, che chiedi a fare?
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> mah
<marco91> ciao  vorrei  far rilevare  la  mia  chiavetta  per  navigare
<cristian_c> marco91, una olivetti?
<cristian_c> *olicard
<Albuntu> ho letto la guida di base e poi ho chiesto qua, tu mi dici di leggere la guida uefi, ma è anche possibile che dopo aver letto quella guida dovrei leggere un'altra guida per risolvere le mie perplessità
<marco91> una olivetti  olicard  100
<cristian_c> Albuntu, magari ti aiuta a risolvere i dubbi determinati dalla presenza di uefi
<Albuntu> invece ho pensato di troncare la serie di guide che mi sarebbe aspettato e ho chiesto direttamente qua
<cristian_c> Albuntu, con il bios classico era tutto più semplice, ovviamente
<cristian_c> Albuntu, inoltre, ti ripeto che per opinioni c'è sempre il canale chat, questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale
<cristian_c> marco91, tu sei shadow91?
<Albuntu> quindi nella gestione del doppio sistema operativo, se si ha prima ubuntu e poi si installa windows oppure se si ha prima windows e dopo si installa ubuntu, sarà sempre il grub di ubuntu a gestire il doppio boot?
<marco91> no
<dna85> salve ho un problema con la scheda di rete. non me la riconosce all'avvio del pc. però se sospendo e riapro la sessione di botto va. io uso ubuntu 14.04LTS e la scheda di rete è un' Atheros. dato che già avevo chiesto e non ci è stato nulla da fare... vorrei saper se c'è un modo di inserire il comando sospendi e riapri da qualche parte in modo tale
<dna85>  che lo faccia in automatico? grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> Albuntu, le guide servono apposta per risolvere i dubbi su come operare
<cristian_c> se nessuno le legge non ha senso che qualcuno le scriva
<f843d0> dna85: quando la scheda di rete viene rilevata (dopo il sospendi) potresti cercare in lsmod quale modulo e` stato attivato
<Albuntu> cristian_c, non sono d'accordo non puoi generalizzare sui modi di scrivere le guide
<f843d0> dna85: magari al boot non viene abilitato il modulo e basta impostare quello senza seguire la cabala del suspend+resume
<dna85> in che modo praticammente?
<cristian_c> !chat | ultimo avvertimento, Albuntu
<ubot-it> ultimo avvertimento, Albuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Albuntu, qui solo se hai domande di supporto su roba non trattata dalle guide ufficiali
<Albuntu> nella gestione del doppio sistema operativo, se si ha prima ubuntu e poi si installa windows oppure se si ha prima windows e dopo si installa ubuntu, sarà sempre il grub di ubuntu a gestire il doppio boot?
<cristian_c> o se non hai capito cose scritte nelle guide ufficiali
<f843d0> dna85: in che modo intendi "come imposto un modulo caricato al boot"? Lo scrivi in /etc/modules
<f843d0> Albuntu: se Windoze viene installato dopo linux, sovrascrive il bootloader e imposta il suo
<Albuntu> ottimo, grazie f843d0
<f843d0> Albuntu: yw
<cristian_c> marco91, posta il risultato di dmesg | tail e lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> marco91, su pastebin
<dna85> l'altra volta mi avevano fatto scrivere athk9. però tu dicevi di usare lsmod per capire quale modulo scrivere . come faccio?
<cristian_c> !paste | marco91
<ubot-it> marco91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f843d0> dna85: lsmod lista i moduli correntemente caricati nel kernel, se e` athk9 ad essere usato, lo dovresti trovare con lsmod | grep ath | grep -v grep
<dna85> posto in pastebin?
<marco91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766436/
<f843d0> dna85: e` una sola riga, la vedi sul tuo terminale (se compare). Se non compare niente, significa che quel modulo non e` stato caricato
<cristian_c> marco91, anche tu hai postato soltanto il dmesg | tail
<dna85> ce ne sono tanti con la dicitura athk9
<cristian_c> marco91, ma fallo appena dopo aver inserito il modem nella porta usb
<dna85> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9766446/
<marco91> cristian_c:il  secondo  comando  non  succede nulla
<f843d0> dna85: il modulo e` nella lista, adesso la scheda funziona?
<marco91> cristian_c:  ora  si  scusa
<cristian_c> marco91, lol
<cristian_c> marco91, riposta tutto
<Nonsaprei> Buongiorno, quando cerco di scaricare qualcosa dall' Ubuntu Soft. Center mi esce "Le dipendenze dei pacchetti non possono essere risolte" cosa posso fare? Grazie
<marco91> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766464/
<dna85> si certo. se ho capito bene faccio così... salvo quello che mi compare ora. poi riavvio e mentre la scheda di rete non va do il comando lsmod e vedo quale manca. imancanti li inserisco in etc\modules?
<f843d0> dna85: piu` o meno l'idea e` quella, ma prima di modificare /etc/modules ti consiglierei di postare nuovamente qui l'output di quando la scheda non viene rilevata
<f843d0> dna85: potrebbe non essere quello il problema e giocare con i moduli puo` avere ripercussioni catastrofiche
<dna85> ok riavvio e riaccedo al canale irc. se succede qualcosa con i moduli basta un semplice formattone giusto?
<f843d0> dna85: quello risolverebbe, ma se si puo` evitare direi che e` meglio per la qualita` della vita no?
<cristian_c> marco91, ma sei su virtualbox?
<dna85> va beh la prendo con filosofia... a dopo faccio il riavvio.
<marco91> cristian_c: ho  lubuntu  virtualizzato   con  vmware  perche'?
<cristian_c> marco91, perché avresti dovuto dirlo subito
<marco91> cristian_c:  scusa
<cristian_c> marco91, la cosa funziona in modo un po' diverso, visto che si utilizza l'hardware del sistema host e al limite le guest addition per usb
<cristian_c> marco91, però non hai digitato il dmesg | tail appena inserito il modem  nella porta usb, come richiesto
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, apri un terminale e digita: sudp apt-get update
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, posta il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> Nonsaprei: apri un terminale e dai    sudo apt-get update    e metti su paste il risultato   cosi vediamo
<cristian_c> !paste | Nonsaprei
<ubot-it> Nonsaprei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> !paste | Nonsaprei
<marco91> cristian_c:http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766501/
<Nonsaprei> Va bene
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, c'è un errore
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, in live la olicard va?
<Nonsaprei> non so cosa sia la olicard
<cristian_c> marco91, a questo punto posta l'intero file dmesg su pastebin
<akis24> Nonsaprei: fai come ti è stato chiesto cristian_c  ha sbagliato nick
<cristian_c> marco91, c'è un errore
<cristian_c> marco91, in live la olicard va?
<marco91> non  lo  so  ora  provo   a  dopo
<Nonsaprei> ecco a voi http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766513/
<dna85> f843do: sono tornato e ho fatto un unico file testo con lsmod prima e dopo il sospendi
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, apri un terminale e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, risultato sempre su pastebin
<f843d0> dna85: se posti entrambi i contenuti cerco di capire se e` un problema di moduli
<dna85> ok prima http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9766527/
<Nonsaprei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766530/
<dna85> e dopo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9766532/
<f843d0> dna85: gli output sono identici, non sembra un problema strettamente di moduli
<f843d0> dna85: dovresti provare a rifare la stessa cosa ma invece di lsmod usare dmesg
<dna85> f843d0 sono ugualo notavo
<dna85> ah ok
<cristian_c> private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_youtube-to-mp3_ubuntu.list
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, da dove l'hai preso questo repository?
<dna85> ehm f843d0 me ne taglia un pezzo il terminale
<f843d0> dna85: non ho capito... riavvia tutto. Quando la scheda non funziona: dmesg > netdown.txt; suspend+resume; quando la scheda funziona: dmesg > netup.txt
<Nonsaprei> cristian_c: youtube to mp3 è il programma che mi ha dato problemi nello scaricamento
<f843d0> dna85: troverai i contenuti nei file netdown.txt e netup.txt
<dna85> ahhh non lo sapevo . ok faccio tutto e posto
<Nonsaprei> cristian_c: come abbia fatto a finire li sinceramente non lo so. Purtroppo le mie conoscenze per il momento sono molto limitate
<marco91> cristian_c: sono  in live
<cristian_c> marco91, ok, inserisci il modem, e digita i comandi indicati
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, i ppa non si aggiungono da soli
<marco91> cristian_c: dammi  i  comandi
<cristian_c> marco91, dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> marco91, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, prova a purgarli
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | Nonsaprei
<ubot-it> Nonsaprei: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<marco91> ! paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nonsaprei> cristian_c: sempre dallo stesso terminale
<Nonsaprei> ?
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei,  non fa differenza
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, ma prima leggi al link fornito dal bot per capire come fare
<marco91> cristian_c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766583/
<cristian_c> marco91, qui non ci sono errori
<marco91> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766590/
<dna85> f843d0 down http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9766585/ e up http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9766589/
<cristian_c> marco91, quel device 10 è strano
<cristian_c> marco91, hai provato a connetterti da live?
<marco91> cristian_c:  si  sono  in live
<Nonsaprei> cristian_c: Purtroppo l ho fatto ancor prima di aprire il link, questo è il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766596/
<cristian_c> marco91, intendo, con il modem 3g
<cristian_c> marco91, sei connesso via wifi o via 3g?
<marco91> cristian_c: cavo  ethrenet
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, hai installato ppa-purge, ma ora segui il link su come utilizzarlo
<cristian_c> marco91, prova in 3g
<Nonsaprei> cristian_c: Ok grazie
<marco91> cristian_c: devo  togliere  il  cavo  e  poi?
<cristian_c> marco91, scusami, dici che non funziona la connessione con il modem usb
<cristian_c> marco91, ma non hai neanche provato?
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<marco91> cristian_c: se non  la  rileva  nemmeno  come  posso provarci?
<f843d0> dna85: potresti fornire il contenuto di /etc/network/interfaces ?
<cristian_c> marco91, chi ha detto che non la rileva?
<cristian_c> <marco91> cristian_c: devo  togliere  il  cavo  e  poi?
<dna85> f843d0 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9766623/
<Nonsaprei> Quale sarebbe il mio Personal Package Archive?
<f843d0> dna85: prova ad aggiungere in fondo a quel file: auto wlan0
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> marco91, qui non ci sono errori
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, quello che hai aggiunto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_youtube-to-mp3_ubuntu.list
<Nonsaprei> Mi dice comando non trovato
<dna85> fatto. f843d0 riavvio e faccio sapere
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, prova a dare il seguente comando
<f843d0> dna85: ok
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, posta il risultato di: history | grep add-apt-repository
<dna85> f843d0 niente da fare
<Nonsaprei> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766648/
<f843d0> dna85: ok, lo facciamo andare a martellate. In /etc/rc.local dovresti terminare con exit 0, confermi?
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, ok, allora prova a disabilitare soltanto il repository
<dna85> f843d0 si
<f843d0> dna85: prima di exit 0 scrivi altre due righe. La prima con ifdown wlan0 e la seconda con ifup wlan0
<Nonsaprei> cristian_c: scusami ma non so come fare
<f843d0> dna85: questo dovrebbe almeno far partire la scheda al boot
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, apri Software e aggiornamenti
<Nonsaprei> fatto, poi?
<diegher> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno ha avuto a che fare con il wifi usb TP-LINK mod. TL- WN8200ND?
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, poi Altro software
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, e togli la spunta da quel repository
<cristian_c> che probabilmente inizierà con 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/...'
<dna85> f843d0 fatto
<Nonsaprei> si, ora mi sta facendo l'aggiornamento della cache
<Nonsaprei> fatto
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, quindi hai premuto Chiudi su quella finestra?
<cristian_c> quella delle spunte
<LostInMyHead> diegher: dai da terminale lsusb e pasta il risultato
<Nonsaprei> si
<LostInMyHead> !paste | diegher
<ubot-it> diegher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, sta aggiornando?
<LostInMyHead> e specifica che versione di ubuntu usi diegher
<Nonsaprei> ha finito
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: non sai mai niente
<dna85> f843d0 non va. non c'è modo di sospendere in automatoico?
<f843d0> dna85: non e` il massimo della vita sospendere e riprendere per far andare l'interfaccia di rete! Cerchiamo di capire perche` non la tira su in automatico. Hai un file /var/log/network-interface-wlan0.log ?
<marameooo> buongiorno a tti
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<diegher> la versione di ubuntu è la 14.4. ma non posso postare lsusb perchè non mi va la connessione :-(
<marameooo> potrei avere dei consigli riguardo a ubuntu? ho installato la versione 14,4 nel mio portatile hp nx 6110,è un po lento...c'è un modo per renderlo piu veloce??
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, il software center funza, ora?
<dna85> no non c'è f843d0 però c'è quella del boot
<f843d0> dna85: con la scheda come ti vorresti connettere? DHCP o statico? C'e` una WPA?
<dna85> si
<marameooo> premetto che sono nuovo utente di ubuntu e vorrei imparere tutto quello che c'è da sapere su di esso...mi piace moltissimo
<akis24> marameooo: metti lubuntu su quel notebook
<f843d0> dna85: DHCP o statico?
<cristian_c> marameooo, è un portatile del 2006
<dna85> dinamico
<cristian_c> celeron m
<cristian_c> con 256 MB di ram?
<marameooo> si esatto
<cristian_c> lol
<marameooo> 1 gb ram
<marameooo> vekiotto vero?:)
<diegher> paste.ubuntu.com/9766726/
<marameooo> è in buono stato e vorrei continuare ad usarlo...se è possibile...:)
<cristian_c> marameooo, come ti ha suggerito akis24 , lubuntu è la scelta più adatta
<cristian_c> diegher, metti il risultato su file di testo
<marameooo> celeron m..avevo provato anche lubuntu e xubuntu erano piu veloci,ma in quanto a grafica vorrei ubuntu
<Nonsaprei> cristian_c: mi dice che è in stato di avanzamento e la barretta blu va ininterrottamente avanti e indietro
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<f843d0> dna85: prova a realizzare i due file indicati: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9766736/
<LostInMyHead> diegher: ma la chiavetta wi-fi era attaccata?
<akis24> Nonsaprei: lascialo finire
<diegher> cristian ce l'ho fatta, il risultato è qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766726/
<f843d0> dna85: in interfaces aggiungi solo le righe che ti mancano
<cristian_c> diegher, staccala e riattaccala, poi digita: dmesg | tail
<diegher> si LostinMyHead
<Nonsaprei> è lentissimo, ormai è più di 5 minuti che non fa nulla.
<marameooo> siete stati gentilissimi grazie ragazzi:)
<akis24> Nonsaprei: aspetta ancora .. pazienza
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, ok, allora chiudi il software center, e digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, posta il risultato su pastebin
<diegher> LostinMyHead visualizzo le reti wifi ma se provo a connettermi si disconnette subito
<LostInMyHead> marameooo: per il tuo pc ubuntu è un po troppo pesante
<LostInMyHead> questione di requisiti
<marameooo> capisco...ok:)
<LostInMyHead> diegher: fa ciò che ti ha detto cristian_c
<cristian_c> marameooo, hai disattivato ipv6?
<marameooo> no nn so neppure cosa sia...
<marameooo> perche? ho una unternet key
<LostInMyHead> vedi che sai cos'è....
<cristian_c> marameooo, ma non era wifi?
<marameooo> no internet key collegata via usb
<Nonsaprei> cristian_c: Eccoti http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766758/
<cristian_c> marameooo, la tp-link? O.o
<dna85> f843d0 fatto. riavvio.?
<f843d0> dna85: proviamo
<diegher> questo è il risultato del tail cristian_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766761
<marameooo> è wind credo d si
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, io vedo ancora il ppa
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: stai confondendo marameooo con diegher
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, ecco, sorry
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: attenzione per cortesia nel canale di supporto
<diegher> questo è il risultato del tail cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766761
<marameooo> grazie a tt saluti
<cristian_c> diegher, prova a disattivare ipv6
<Nonsaprei> Provo a rifare la procedura?
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, no, posta la schermata di Software e aggiornamenti, scheda Altro software
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, e cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_youtube-to-mp3_ubuntu.list
<diegher> cristian_c ipv6 disattivato, riavvio?
<cristian_c> diegher, sì
<cristian_c> diegher, meglio un riavvio di sistema per riavviare anche il network manager
<diegher> cristian_c ok
<Nonsaprei> mi da ancora attiva quella che ho disattivato
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, allora non hai disattivato
<diegher> cristian_c mi da sempre "si è ora fuori rete"
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, facciamo in altro modo
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, chiudi software e aggiornamenti
<Nonsaprei> Si..
<mirko76> avrei bisogno di un consiglio su quale versione installare su un portatile con centrino 2 1660 MHz e 2 GB di ram
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, digita: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_youtube-to-mp3_ubuntu.list
<cristian_c> mirko76, ad occhio, ti consiglio di provare varie versioni in live
<cristian_c> mirko76, ad esempio, prova xubuntu, e vedi se gira fluido in live
<Nonsaprei> comando non trovato
<mirko76> ok mille grazie, ho installato la 14.04ma è una moviola
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, ubuntu?
<dna85> f843d0 ho riavviato e non andava più la rete.!!!! ho cancellato tutto e ri-riavviato
<Nonsaprei> xubuntu
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, digita: sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_youtube-to-mp3_ubuntu.list
<f843d0> dna85: in questo istante la scheda funziona?
<dna85> ora si
<cristian_c> mirko76, allora xubuntu o lubuntu
<mirko76> molte grazie e buon week end a tutti
<cristian_c> mirko76, non installare un OS prima di aver provato  come gira in live
<f843d0> dna85: quando all'avvio non funziona, dovresti provare sudo ifconfig -a e vedere cosa dice. In quel caso la scheda compare?
<mirko76> errore da principiante
<cristian_c> diegher, dmesg | tail
<mirko76> mi sono rotto di microsoft ....
<dna85> no. non compare come interfaccia.
<Nonsaprei> mi dice di fare attenzione perchè sto usando un accout root e potrei danneggiare il sistema
<f843d0> dna85: sicuro, nemmeno con ifconfig -a?
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, dove appare questo messaggio?
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, comunque, posta su pastebin il contenuto del file
<cristian_c> mirko76, proprio perché sei principiante, ti consiglio di non cancellare windows
<mirko76> cancellato!!!
<cristian_c> ma opta per un più comodo dual boot
<mirko76> ma non è un problema
<cristian_c> mirko76, male
<Nonsaprei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766810/
<LostInMyHead> mirko76: pessima scelta
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, solo questa riga?
<Nonsaprei> cristian_c: mi è apparso in un altra finestra
<mirko76> scusate sembra facile ma non è così ci sono molte versioni  ... con kde, xfce, lxde ....
<cristian_c> mirko76, appunto, tieniti stretto winz
<cristian_c> mirko76, con il tempo potrai usare ubuntu e winz nel modo migliore
<Nonsaprei> è quello che mi esce nella nuova finestra
<mirko76> precisiamo non entrerà più un pc con windows in casa mia
<Nonsaprei> nel terminale non esce nulla
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, ok, ma solo quella riga?
<cristian_c> mirko76, dicono tutti così :P
<mirko76> per lavoro uso mac...
<mirko76> un'altro pianeta
<cristian_c> ah, ok, allora capisco
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, intendo nella finestra del file
<dna85> provo
<Nonsaprei> sisi
<dna85> f843d0 riprovo
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, allora, modificala così:
<f843d0> dna85: ok, vediamo se l'interfaccia compare
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, #deb https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/youtube-to-mp3/ubuntu trusty main #Added by software-center; credentials stored in /etc/apt/auth.conf
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, in pratica aggiungi il # davanti alla riga
<mirko76> vero, ho visto ubuntu e mi sono fatto persuaso che potevo avere un pc funzionale e non un pc con pochi tasti, apparte il Ctrl + Alt + Canc sempre a portata di dgt
<mirko76> grazie a tutti
<cristian_c> mirko76, e leggi il wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !documentazione | mirko76
<ubot-it> mirko76: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Nonsaprei> ma sul terminale?
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, no, dove compare quella riga
<cristian_c> modifica il file
<Nonsaprei> fatto
<dna85> f843d0 questo è l'output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9766832/
<cristian_c> diegher, su quale ubuntu sei?
<f843d0> dna85: ok, vedi che la scheda e` presente, e` solo non configurata
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, posta il contenuto del file, così ti do l'ok
<f843d0> dna85: hai impostato tutto da network-manager?
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei,anzi
<Nonsaprei> #deb https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/youtube-to-mp3/ubuntu trusty main #Added by software-center; credentials stored in /etc/apt/auth.conf
<dna85> si certo perchè sospendendo poi vede la rete e si connette in automatico
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, salva il file (nella finestra c'è un pulsante Salva, o nel menù
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, e chiudi quella finestra
<f843d0> dna85: ma senza sospendere, se "disabiliti" la connessioni wifi e la riabiliti, dovrebbe funzionare ugualmente no?
<diegher> cristian_c ultima version 14.04
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, poi digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_youtube-to-mp3_ubuntu.list
<cristian_c> diegher, beh, la 14.04 non è l'ultima
<cristian_c> diegher, comunque, ho trovato varie discussioni su quell'adattatore
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2151599
<cristian_c> diegher, wn8200nd?
<dna85> no perchè diceche l'interruttore hardware è disabilitato f843d0
<f843d0> dna85: e se spegni/riaccendi da interruttore hardware?
<Nonsaprei> cinzia@cinzia-P4M800PRO-M2:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_youtube-to-mp3_ubuntu.list
<Nonsaprei> #deb https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/youtube-to-mp3/ubuntu trusty main #Added by software-center; credentials stored in /etc/apt/auth.confcinzia@cinzia-P4M800PRO-M2:~$
<dna85> non riconosce la scorciatoia fn+F2
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, ok
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, ora cat /etc/apt/souces.list
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, su pastebin
<diegher> cristian_c grazie, ma è un po' che provo a seguire queste discussioni ma non riesco a risolvere
<cristian_c> diegher, intanto rispondi se è quello il modello
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> diegher, wn8200nd?
<diegher> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, scusa: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> cannato una 'r'
<dna85> f843d0 non riconosce la scorciatoia fn+F2non riconosce la scorciatoia fn+F2
<dna85> non riconosce la scorciatoia fn+F2
<dna85> non riconosce la scorciatoia fn+F2
<dna85> f843d0 non riconosce fn+F2
<Nonsaprei> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766882/
<cristian_c> diegher, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1298802
<f843d0> dna85: questo comportamento lo riscontri da sempre?
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, a posto
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, risultato su pastebin
<dna85> solo con ubuntu e derivate f843f0 per questo dicevo di sospendere automaticamente
<diegher> cristian_c ora provo
<cristian_c> The Usb Wifi dongle TP-Link WN8200ND (rtl8192cu driver) does not connect with a default 14.04 trusty updated one or two days ago from the internet.
<f843d0> dna85: ma lo riscontri sin dalle prime fasi di utilizzo?
<Nonsaprei> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9766896/
<dna85> si. prima avevo 14.10
<cristian_c> diegher, sarebbe cosa buona sottoscrivere quella segnalazione
<f843d0> dna85: e` un portatile? Altrimenti, di che scheda si tratta?
<dna85> sisi un portatile asus f5222c
<dna85> correggo F552C
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, ora prova il software center
<f843d0> dna85: http://askubuntu.com/questions/351594/wireless-disabled-by-hardware-switch-on-an-asus-x550v
<cristian_c> diegher, leggo su google da varie parti che nessuno ha ancora risolto il problema
<cristian_c> diegher, bisogna stare attenti ad acquistare hardware supportato
<diegher> cristian_c immaginavo.
<cristian_c> diegher, ripeto, fai cosa buona se sottoscrivi la segnalazione alla pagina launchpad che ho linkato
<cristian_c> che è dove sono andati più avanti
<dna85> che devo fare? f84
<dna85> che devo fare? f843d0
<diegher> cristian_c grazie del supporto
<diegher> cristian_c farò quello che mi hai detto
<cristian_c> diegher, di niente, facci sapere se ci sono novità
<f843d0> dna85: usa i comandi che indicano. Quelli sudo -i e poi echo... Usa il numero di opzione 1, sembra risolva per il tuo modello
<diegher> cristian_c ok
<f843d0> dna85: confronta con http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=576053
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, funza?
<Nonsaprei> cristian_c, contina a caricare. Se scarica ti dico, intanto ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, ma stavi installando un programma?
<Nonsaprei> quella roba dei pacchetti mi usciva scaricando programmi dal software center
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, prova a installare da synaptic o terminale
<Nonsaprei> Ok, provo
<dna85> f843d0 non so come fare
<f843d0> dna85: in che senso?
<LostInMyHead> da terminale è meglio ma Nonsaprei
<cristian_c> se uno ha urgenza, intanto installare quel che serve
<LostInMyHead> che almeno ti rida gli errori ma Nonsaprei
<dna85> non so che comandi dare f843d0
<cristian_c> poi approfondisce
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: si ma synaptic se non lo sai usare puoi fare casini ma Nonsaprei
<f843d0> dna85: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, beh, l'ho sempre utilizzato fin dall'inizio, non ci vuole una laurea
<cristian_c> !synaptic
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<Nonsaprei> l'ho scaricato da Software Center, ora che faccio?
<dna85> aperto e poi? f843d0
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, quindi il software center funza?
<f843d0> dna85: dentro al file deve comparire solo: options asus_nb_wmi wapf=1
<dna85> ok f843d0
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, se non hai problemi col software center, puoi continuare ad usare quello
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: ti ricodo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=591026 ma n on
<LostInMyHead> ma Nonsaprei...
<f843d0> dna85: quando hai finito, salva, esci, riavvia e dovrebbe funzionare il wifi
<Nonsaprei> quel famoso programma di youtube non me lo scarica comunque
<dna85> ok grazie provo
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, quale programma?
<ExPBoy> famoso?
<cristian_c> boh
<dna85> GRAZIE 1000 f843d0.. ti devono fare Santo subito!!!!!
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: ma Nonsaprei di che parla Nonsaprei proprio
<ExPBoy> Nonsaprei, magari se spieghi...
<LostInMyHead> ok devo smetterla....
<Nonsaprei> quello che stavo cercando di scaricare fin dall'inizio, ma deve essere un problema solo di quello. Vi ringrazio tutti della disponibilità.
<ExPBoy> e si ma quale?
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, eh, ma se non ci dici il nome, non possiamo aiutarti
<ExPBoy> (pare una sciarada)
<Nonsaprei> youtube to mp3
<LostInMyHead> devi dircelo se non lo sappiano Nonsaprei
<Nonsaprei> LostInMyHead, sei un simpaticone
<LostInMyHead> ci sta un sito apposta che lo fa comunque ma Nonsaprei
<LostInMyHead> http://www.youtube-mp3.org/it ma non so se ti va bene Nonsaprei
<cristian_c> <Nonsaprei> youtube to mp3
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, quest'applicazione non è presente nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> non diamo supporto a software esterni in questo canale
<krabador> Nonsaprei, inoltre , con molti filmati youtube, infrangi leggi di copyright
<krabador> il che rappresenta la principale motivazione , per cui quest'argomento è offtopic qui.
<Nonsaprei> Quel programma è presente sul Software Center
<Nonsaprei> LostInMyHead, grazie
<cristian_c> Nonsaprei, direi di no, l'hai aggiunto tramite ppa
<cristian_c> quindi non vale
<cristian_c> se aggiungi repository esterni, non vuol dire che quei programmi siano software supportati
<Nonsaprei> sinceramente non so neanche cosa sia un ppa
<krabador> Nonsaprei, youtube to mp3, non è nei repository ufficiali
<krabador> Nonsaprei, qualcosa che hai inserito seguendo qualche guida non ufficiale
<krabador> in chissà quale sito
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Nonsaprei> non ho fatto nulla di tutto ciò perchè ho istallato xubuntu oggi e la prima cosa che ho fatto è andare nell'ubuntu software center a cercare programmi
<LostInMyHead> Nonsaprei: se non lo sai informati, altri metodi per saperlo Nonsaprei quali sono
<krabador> Nonsaprei, non contraddirti , per favore
<krabador> Nonsaprei, hai domande che riguardano il supporto ufficiale ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> :P
<bernot> ciao
<bernot> raga ma non c'è una soluzione per poter guardare video con mozilla?
<bernot> senza x forza dover usar chromium
<bernot> mi pare proprio una cosa strana, che un broswer come firefox non si munisca di plugins propri o che
<krabador> bernot, non è un discorso cosi' semplice
<krabador> bernot, indaga sulle licenze software, e troverai tanti chiarimenti
<bernot> si certo, posso immaginare
<bernot> xo cazz me pare proprio assurdo
<krabador> ti invito allora, a non fartela sembrare una cosa cosi' strana
<krabador> "posso immaginare" e ti pare assurdo?
<krabador> deciditi
<bernot> pensavo lato tecnico intendessi krabador
<bernot> il fatto xo che non tutti sono in grado di riuscire a risolvere il problema con chromium
<krabador> "non tutti" ---> a chi hai chiesto?
<krabador> " problema con chromium" ---> quale?
<bernot> il fatto di modificare la source lsit , insrallare pepperflash non è proprio alla portata di tutti
<krabador> si, infatti, leggere 2 guide elementari, con il crollo del livello di istruzione, nel paese, è diventato un requisito minimo da ingegneri
<bernot> krabador io non ho avuto nessun problema. xo ho installato ubuntu e derivate a svariate persone
<halfbosss> salve gente :)
<krabador> bernot, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bernot> che neanche sanno usare windows
<krabador> !chat | bernot
<ubot-it> bernot: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bernot> se vabbe
<halfbosss> appena potete aiutarmi faccio la mia domanda :)
<krabador> halfbosss, chiedi, bernot sta solo polemizzando
<halfbosss> krabador ciao inanzitutto non so sè va bene ma devo chiedere informazioni su lubuntu questa chat va bene ???
<bernot> krabador sei tu che neanche hai letto quello che ho chiesto, dato che sei entrato poco dopo, hai iniziato la polemica
<krabador> bernot, ti ho chiesto , ma non hai risposto, discorso chiuso
<krabador> !chat | bernot
<ubot-it> bernot: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> halfbosss, va benissimoi
<bernot> io sono entrato e ho chiesto se c'era un modo per ovviare, se poi ti sei letto solo il mio ultimo post e lo hai preso come polemico fatti tuoi
<krabador> !chat | bernot
<ubot-it> bernot: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> è l'ultimo avviso
<halfbosss> allora ti spiego tutto krabador ho da poco installato lubuntu 13.10 e si vede benissimo solo che ho deciso di fare l'upgrade di quest'ultimo a lubuntu 14 solo che ora si vede in modo pessimo e talmente che si vede male ho dovuto effettuare il downgrade :/
<halfbosss> cioè sembra quasi che lo schermo sia in overscan e addirittura non si vede neanche la barra dei strumenti ..
<krabador> halfbosss, ti consiglio di predere direttamente la versione 14.04 o 14.10 , provarla in live, ed installarla direttamente
<LostInMyHead> halfbosss: come hai fatto ad installare la 13.20?
<krabador> halfbosss, i salti di versione , possono dare problemi
<LostInMyHead> 13.10?
<halfbosss> LostInMyHead ho scaricato la versione 13.10 e l'ho installata niente di più facile ahahahaha
<halfbosss> krabador ho provato anche senza il salto di versione ma il problema persiste
<LostInMyHead> ma se è fuori supporto da dove l'hai presa?
<krabador> LostInMyHead, per favore.
<krabador> halfbosss, elenca le caratteristiche hardware
<halfbosss> allora scheda madre asus p5kpl am-se ram 4gb scheda video ati radeon 4550 e processore intel e 5300 sè non sbaglio
<halfbosss> il monitor collegato è collegato con una presa dvi hdmi ed è un akai hd 1080p
<halfbosss> da 21 pollici
<halfbosss> *anzi no il processore e un intel e 7400
<halfbosss> *è
<krabador> halfbosss, descrivi "si vede male2
<halfbosss> allora .... ora la scrivania si vede perfettamente allineata e posso tranquillamente premere la barra dei strumenti risoluzione è ottima ed è a 1080P invece con lubuntu 14 inizialmente pensavo si fosse bloccato perchè si vedeva solo lo sfondo senza barra e niente poi controllando bene ho notato che effettivamente l'intera scrivania andava fuori dai
<halfbosss>  bordi e poi la risoluzione e la grafica era pessima per stare alla risoluzione dei 1080P
<halfbosss> meglio non saprei descriverti xD
<halfbosss> cioè non credo siano problemi di driver perchè il pc durante tutto il tempo dell'aggiornamento /installazione è sempre collegato a internet ...
<krabador> halfbosss, allora, installa 14.04, per poi settare la risoluzione a mano, una volta installata
<halfbosss> già ci ho provato krabador ma continua a vedersi male ...
<krabador> halfbosss, c'hai pensato, e cosa hai fatto di preciso?
<Guest84824> salve ioo istallato una copia di ubuntu sulmiopc
<krabador> halfbosss, ti sei assicurato di aver , una volta installato il sistema , effettuato tutti gli aggiornamenti ?
<halfbosss> tipo non sò ho abbassato la risoluzione o messo il refresh rate su auto .... si ho controllato anche gli aggiornamenti
<Guest84824> ma non mi da la lingua in italiano come devo fare per aprire anche tutte le altreimpostazione di ubuntu in lingua italiana
<romolo> io vorrei suporto
<krabador> romolo, chiedi
<halfbosss> facciamo così krabador tu ci sei quasi sempre qui ???
<krabador> Guest84824, connesso ad internet, va in impostazioni , lingua, togli l'inglese, metti l'italiano, fallo fare e riavvia
<romolo> se installo il sistema ci vogliono driver
<krabador> halfbosss, si , ci sono molto spesso
<ubuntu|utnubu> buongiorno a tutti
<halfbosss> perchè effettuo l'update poi al massimo ti faccio uno screen e poi vediamo di risolvere direttamente dal 14 ;)
<ubuntu|utnubu> non riesco a installare ubuntu: mi dice cannot retrieve the required information files <.<
<krabador> romolo, no, se ne occupa il kernel, tranne che di certe schede wifi, che hanno il driver closed source, e va installato a mano
<krabador> romolo, e di certe stampanti
<krabador> che vanno installate a mano
<krabador> ubuntu|utnubu, come hai realizzato il supporto di installazione?
<halfbosss> krabador allora procedo così???
<romolo> fa tutto da  solo
<ubuntu|utnubu> non posso farlo partire da usb xke ho la scheda madre un po vecchiotta e non ha la funzione boot from usb
<krabador> halfbosss, va bene, ma adesso sto per staccare, domani ci sono nel pomeriggio
<ubuntu|utnubu> volevo farlo partire da dfentro windows con il file iso caricato senza il riavvio del pc
<krabador> halfbosss, ma ci sono altri operatori, in questo pomeriggio, con cui puoi fare come hai detto
<halfbosss> ok krabador al massimo chiedo a qualche tuo collega ;) hahahaahah ciaoooo
<krabador> ubuntu|utnubu, la iso , masterizzala opportunamente con un programma adatto
<krabador> halfbosss, ciao
<krabador> !iso | ubuntu|utnubu
<ubot-it> ubuntu|utnubu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ubuntu|utnubu> ok provero con quella
<krabador> ubuntu|utnubu, poi falla partire in boot, come prima periferica
<ubuntu|utnubu> ok adesso provo
<ubuntu|utnubu> grazie mille
<krabador> di niente
<romolo> quindi lo posso installare
<krabador> romolo, certo
<krabador> romolo, puoi elencare le caratteristiche del pc?
<romolo> ok
<romolo> subito
<romolo> aspe e un netbook
<krabador> romolo, allora lubuntu
<krabador> per i netbook lubuntu è quella indicata
<krabador> romolo, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-alternate-i386.iso
<krabador> scarica questa , poi procurati una pendrive usb o un cd
<krabador> !iso | romolo
<ubot-it> romolo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> masterizza il cd come dice questa guida
<krabador> !usbwin | romolo
<ubot-it> romolo: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> o fa la pendrive come dice quest'altra guida
<romolo> non si apre
<krabador> romolo, quale?
<romolo> la guida su la usb
<krabador> romolo, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> questa si apre
<krabador> romolo, ma sei sicuro di aver copiato correttamente il link  nel browser?
<romolo> si
<romolo> questo si
<romolo> posso mettere anche le app di windows
<krabador> questa è la nota dolente, se sai che dovrai per forza usare un certo numero di software windows, pensaci bene
<krabador> ovvero, vedi se ci sono sostitutivi linux che fanno la stessa cosa
<krabador> oppure se questi software win che devi usare, hanno proprio una versione linux
<romolo> ok
<krabador> in quanto, il software windows, è meglio usarlo con winwdows
<krabador> !wine | romolo
<ubot-it> romolo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> una piattaforma che consente di installare software windows, ma i software windows, non funzionano tutti perfettamente
<krabador> molte cose funzionano
<krabador> molte cose funzionano con qualche problema
<romolo> acer aspire one d270
<krabador> molte cose non funzionano
<romolo> va bene su questo pc
<romolo> e troppo lento con windows
<krabador> romolo, lubuntu va molto bene nei netbook
<krabador> ma ti ripeto, se ci sono software windows da cui dipende il tuo uso del pc
<romolo> no
<krabador> romolo, se non ci sono software windows da cui dipendi, puoi installare
<romolo> voglio solo chattare con questo
<romolo> pc basta
<krabador> romolo, per il resto hai un iphone?
<romolo> no ho un pc con windows 8
<romolo> e un altro 7
<krabador> romolo, e visto che il netbook va male, mettiamoci pure linux
<romolo> allora va bene solo per chattare qundi
<krabador> romolo, lubuntu ti permetterà di farci anche altre cose
<krabador> va benissimo per i netbook, le istruzioni per come fare ti sono state fornite
<romolo> lubuntu consigli questo
<krabador> romolo, si
<romolo> ok grazie
<Theus> Salve
<krabador> !ciao | Theus
<ubot-it> Theus: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Theus> Grazie... non frequento IRC da 10 anni prima era la mia vita.... tempi spensierati... ma non è mai troppo tardi
<krabador> cosa ti porta a tornare in irc, e sul canale di supporto ad ubuntu?
<Theus> sono un vecchio utente debian
<Theus> sto cercando vecchi amici
<krabador> Theus, ce n'erano qui?
<Theus> no no
<Theus> molti li ho ripescati su fb
<Theus> altri chissà
<LostInMyHead> magari sui canali debian
<Theus> ho provato nada
<Theus> ma comunque spero non aver disturbato
<installazione> ciao, ho windows 7, ho fatto una partizione da 50gb con un tool interno a windows non considerando il tipo di formato della partizione. ho messo ubuntu live, nella scelta tra installare ubuntu assieme ad un secondo sistema operativo, sotituirlo  o altro, ho scelto la prima. credevo che mi desse l'opportunità di scegliere la partizione e invece no.
<installazione> ora sta installando.. dove lo trovero installato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> installazione, uhm
<cristian_c> situazione inedita
<installazione> il mio nome non è felice, chiedo scusa
<cristian_c> non è?
<installazione> ritornando alla mia domanda, dove finisce ubuntu?
<installazione> sul mio vecchio disco locale c?
<cristian_c> installazione, sinceramente non credo sia mai capitata una situazione del genere
<cristian_c> o che sia stata raccontata qui
<jester-> installazione avendo creato una partizione devi fare a mano o riduce ancora winz
<cristian_c> installazione, però di solito, prima di avviare l'installlazione c'è una schermata di riepilogo
<cristian_c> dov'è scritto esattamente dove viene installato
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<installazione> jester- dopo l'istallazione potrò ridare più spazio a windows?
<jester-> installazione: dipende se la partizione libera confinerà con winz
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=install_04_precise.png
<installazione> non mi era apparso quel messaggio di scelta della dimensione
<installazione> evidentemente avrò scelto di sostituire windows, ovviamente perdendo tutti i dati
<cristian_c> installazione, installare accando è diverso da cancella il disco e installa ubuntu
<cristian_c> *accanto
<halfbosss> salve gente :)
<halfbosss> ho effettuato l'aggiornamento da lubuntu 1
<halfbosss> *13 a 14 ma lo schermo si vede in modo pessimo
<halfbosss> perchè???
<LostInMyHead> anzitutto specifica le versioni...
<halfbosss> 13.10 a 14 l'ultima versione mi pare la 14.04.1
<LostInMyHead> l'ultima è la 14.10
<halfbosss> mi dice che non ci sono più aggiornamenti ....
<f843d0> Ma soprattutto, cosa significa "si vede in modo pessimo"? Bassa risoluzione? Sfocato/Blur? Che scheda video si impiega? Quale driver?
<halfbosss> sè vi faccio uno screen è meglio ??? comunque ho una scheda video ati radeon hd 4550 collegato a una tv akai con risoluzione 1080p collegato con cavo dvi a hdmi
<f843d0> halfbosss: di cosa hai bisogno sostanzialmente? Pensi che un semplice cambio di risoluzione sistemi la cosa o e` piu` profondo il problema?
<halfbosss> allora la cosa di cui ho bisogno è di vedere interamente tutta la scrivania cosa che non succede ora vi faccio una foto allo schermo e la carico su dropbox così vedete direttamente voi :)
<f843d0> !image | halfbosss
<ubot-it> halfbosss: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<halfbosss> datemi due secondi
<halfbosss> http://i.imgur.com/nLK0EhE.jpg?1
<halfbosss> cioè a vedersi male non si vede male ma in pratica manca la parte dello schermo della barra :/
<f843d0> halfbosss: il monitor ha l'utility di Automatically Resize, o qualcosa del genere?
<halfbosss> che io sappia no
<f843d0> halfbosss: lo hai cercato per piu` di 8 secondi?
<halfbosss> f843d0:  cosa ??
<f843d0> halfbosss: la voce di menu impostazioni sul tuo monitor che consente di fare l'Auto Adjust dell'immagine
<halfbosss> no purtroppo non c'è ne nei tasti fisici che nel menù :/
<halfbosss> lo avevo sul vecchio monitor della samsung ma qui no
<halfbosss> eppure è strano perchè windows 7 non mi da problemi lubuntu 13.10 no mi da problemi e invece lubuntu 14 si :(
<f843d0> halfbosss: quale e` il modello esatto del televisore? Akai...
<halfbosss> aktv225led
<halfbosss> mica devo provare a fare l'upgrade a 14.10??? o qualcosa del genere??'
<f843d0> halfbosss: xrandr -q
<f843d0> !paste | halfbosss
<ubot-it> halfbosss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<halfbosss> f843d0: che devo fare ???
<f843d0> halfbosss: aprire un terminale (Ctrl+Alt+T), digitare xrandr -q, prenderne l'output e seguire le istruzioni fornite dal bot
<halfbosss> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9768803/
<f843d0> halfbosss: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<halfbosss> sempre da terminale ??
<halfbosss> mi dice file o directory non esistente
<f843d0> halfbosss: sudo xvidtune
<f843d0> halfbosss: ti apre una semplice interfaccia per gestire le tue impostazioni video; nel tuo caso, devi provare ad agire su right, up e clickare su test per vedere se riesci a centrare la schermata
<halfbosss> mi esce you have requested a mod line not supported by your hardware :/
<cristian_c> !paste | halfbosss
<ubot-it> halfbosss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<halfbosss> che devo fare ???
<cristian_c> halfbosss, tutto ciò che appare sul terminale
<cristian_c> postalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> o posta una schermata
<halfbosss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9768962/
<halfbosss> questo è tutto quello che è successo con le prove che sto facendo ...
<cristian_c> halfbosss, non vedo ciò che hai dichiarato prima
<halfbosss> infatti mi è uscito su una finestra non sul terminale
<cristian_c> lol
<halfbosss> allora faccio uno screen??
<cristian_c> halfbosss, io vedo tante risoluzioni comunque con xrandr -q
<cristian_c> halfbosss, quale supporta idealmente il tuo tv?
<cristian_c> halfbosss, hai opzioni per lo scale dell'immagine sulla tv suppongo
<cristian_c> anche manuale
<halfbosss> 1920x1080 (dovrebbe essere 1080p)
<cristian_c> halfbosss, ma vedo varie frequenze
<cristian_c> hai provato a cambiare frequenza di aggiornamento?
<cristian_c>    1920x1080      60.0 +   60.0     50.0     59.9*
<cristian_c>    1920x1080i     60.1     50.0     60.0
<romolopio> io ho installato
<halfbosss> ho provato anche a cambiare frequenza e massimo arriva a 60 e purtroppo non risolvo
<cristian_c> halfbosss, prova a scalare direttamente sul tv
<romolopio> ubuntu ma come metto skype
<cristian_c> !skype | romolopio
<ubot-it> romolopio: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<halfbosss> cristian_c: purtroppo non ha questa funzione :/
<cristian_c> halfbosss, non è tagliata solo nella parte inferiore, ma eccede anche in orizzontale
<halfbosss> comunque sè può servire su windows 7 non mi da problemi ...
<cristian_c> halfbosss, ho avuto lo stesso problema con lubuntu sul mini pc android
<halfbosss> e come hai risolto ?? lol
<cristian_c> ma lì credo sia una questione diversa, visto che si parla di tutt'altra storia, essendo una board arm
<cristian_c> halfbosss, puoi postare il manuale da qualche parte?
<cristian_c> del televisore
<romolopio> non riesco
<cristian_c> romolopio, ?
<halfbosss> fai vedere sè lo trovo su internet
<romolopio> ho scaricato skype
<cristian_c> halfbosss, il mio hans-g l'ho trovato sia sul web che su pdf nel cd allegato
<cristian_c> *il manuale
<cristian_c> romolopio, hai seguito la guida sul wiki?
<halfbosss> cristian_c: purtroppo non ho più niente della tv lol
<halfbosss> sè vuoi ti do il nome preciso ed è akai aktv225led
<romolopio> maa devo mettere installa pacchetto
<LostInMyHead> romolopio: di che parli?
<cristian_c> halfbosss, ma quanto è vecchio?
<cristian_c> romolopio, la guida è molto chiara su come installare skype
<halfbosss> non tantissimo posso postare il link dal sito dell'akai??
<LostInMyHead> romolopio: piega tutto il problema su una riga che magari riescono a seguirti
<cristian_c> romolopio, temo tu non l'abbia letta
<cristian_c> halfbosss, ok
<halfbosss> http://www.akai-italia.it/?p=46
<halfbosss> è questa ...
<romolopio> ce un modo per mettere i programmi windows
<LostInMyHead> romolopio: questo che centra con skype?
<romolopio> funziona skype pero non ci sente nulla
<romolopio> sente
<romolopio> perche
<LostInMyHead> il che è una cosa di sistema, anche a mettere forzatamente quello di windows non campia niente
<halfbosss> cristian_c: hai visto il link??
<LostInMyHead> innanzi tutto da dove lo hai preso?
<cristian_c> halfbosss, sì, ma ci sono soltanto le specifiche
<romolopio> su skype
<cristian_c> romolopio, controlla le imppstazioni di skype
<halfbosss> cristian_c: non c'è un programma che mi permette di centrare lo schermo ??
<LostInMyHead> romolopio: a che scopo darti supporto quando non leggi le guide indiacate come risposta?
<cristian_c> halfbosss, è una cosa che si fa dal televisore solitamente
<LostInMyHead> dove si specifica di installarlo in un'altra maniera?
<halfbosss> cristian_c: purtroppo ho una tv ritardata lol
<cristian_c> halfbosss, un attimo
<halfbosss> cristian_c: fai con calma ... ma mica per caso devo provare ad aggiornare a lubuntu 14.10 ???
<cristian_c> halfbosss, più che altro è bene provare le live
<halfbosss> cristian_c: ora faccio così esco dalla chat e faccio fare l'avanzamento poi sè risolvo bene sennò ti ricontatto ... da ora a una mezz'oretta ti trovo ???
<cristian_c> halfbosss, ls -l /sys/class/display
<cristian_c> halfbosss, guarda , non so se risolve le cose ciò che hai proposto
<halfbosss> cristian_c ok allora imetto nel terminale il comando che mi hai detto lol
<cristian_c> halfbosss, comunque, cercando con google
<cristian_c> in merito a possibili problemi di immagine che esce dallo schermo
<cristian_c> tutti praticamente rispondono di controllare le opzioni di overscan nel televisore
<cristian_c> può darsi che tu non abbia cercato bene in tal senso
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214232
<cristian_c> halfbosss, scusa, ma non puoi cambiare semplicemente connettore?
<cristian_c> ad esempio:
<cristian_c> VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<cristian_c> HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<halfbosss> ho cercato ma purtroppo questa funzione di overscan l'ho vista solo su windows 7 con ati catalyst control center
<halfbosss> cristian_c: in che senso cambiare connettore ???
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti gli amici. avrei bisogno di aiuto per installare la stampante su ubuntu
<cristian_c> halfbosss, sei collegato via dvi
<cristian_c> vincenzo, hai provato semplicemente ad aggiungerla dalla finestra stampanti?
<cristian_c> ovviamente collegata e accesa
<vincenzo> vado su Stampanti, mi chiede url della stampante....come lo trovo l'urdl?
<vincenzo> si e' collegata e accesa
<vincenzo> riprovo
<halfbosss> cristian_c: si lo so ho un cavo che parte dvi dalla scheda video e finisce hdmi dietro la tv
<cristian_c> halfbosss, prova a cambiarlo
<cristian_c> halfbosss, non hai l'uscita hdmi sul pc?
<cristian_c> halfbosss, quanti ingressi ha il televisore?
<halfbosss> cristian_c:  si c'è l'ho ma purtroppo non ho cavi hdmi disponibili :/
<cristian_c> halfbosss, la cosa migliore è procurarsene /farsene prestare uno
<cristian_c> per vedere se il problema si risolve
<halfbosss> cristian_c: ha un hdmi un vga e un ingresso component
<cristian_c> halfbosss, altrimenti prova seriamente a cambiare la risoluzione
<vincenzo> cristian, grazie, ora funziona
<vincenzo> grazie mille
<cristian_c> è abbastanza inutile arrovellarsi se puoi metterci una pezza sul momento
<halfbosss> cristian_c: prima avevo un cavo hdmi a hdmi ma con windows 7 mi dava problemi tipo colori a livello di acquarello quindi un  mio amico mi consigliò di mettere un dvi a hdmi e andò alla grande ed è andato bene anche per lubuntu 13.10 ma per questo no :/
<cristian_c> halfbosss, appunto, prova in live
<cristian_c> halfbosss, scarica una live di 14.04, ad esempio
<cristian_c> e vedi se li va direttamente
<halfbosss> cristian_c: e nel caso in cui va che faccio ???
<cristian_c> halfbosss, la installi direttamente
<cristian_c> previo backup
<halfbosss> cristian_c: ah comunque ho provato anche a cambiare risoluzione ma purtroppo il problema si aggrava :/ ma non c'è modo di installare la catalyst suite su lubuntu ??
<cristian_c> halfbosss, l'hai aumentata o abbassata?
<halfbosss> la posso solo abbassare
<cristian_c> halfbosss, ho visto che hai due risoluzioni 1920x1080
<cristian_c> ve n'è anche una 1920i
<cristian_c> 1080i
<halfbosss> cristian_c: ho messo la 1080i ma non cambia un emerita mazza lol
<halfbosss> cristian_c: io sono sicuro che con catalyst potrei risolvere ma si può installare su ubuntu che tu sappia ???
<cristian_c> halfbosss, ho trovato il tuo stesso problema sul web
<cristian_c> con scheda radeon
<cristian_c> e dicono che si risolve proprio da catalyst control center
<cristian_c> o almeno il tizio
<cristian_c> halfbosss, certo che c'è su ubuntu
<cristian_c> halfbosss, ma solo se sono disponibili i driver proprietari per la tua scheda video
<cristian_c> sulla 14.04
<cristian_c> halfbosss, posta una schermata di Driver aggiuntivi
<halfbosss> cristian_c: mia ha scaricato in automatico degli aggiornamenti e ora mi dice di riavviare riavvio e poi rientro nella chat aspettami eh u.u ahahahaha
<cristian_c> halfbosss, meglio se posti prima la schermata
<cristian_c> gli aggiornamenti possono attendere
<halfbosss> cristian_c:  lo avevo detto perchè non mi faceva aprire la schermata driver aggiuntivi ma ora è andata u.u
<halfbosss> cristian_c: intendi il tab driver aggiuntivi in software e aggiornamenti ???
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> !image | halfbosss
<ubot-it> halfbosss: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<halfbosss> cristian_c: c'è scritto nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile
<halfbosss> ti faccio ugualmente uno screen?? (approposito dopo che ho premuto su stamp come faccio a postare lo screen??)
<cristian_c> halfbosss, quindi non stai usando i driver proprietari giusto?
<cristian_c> halfbosss, comunque il bot ti ha fornito link a siti di hosting immagini
<cristian_c> halfbosss, sulla 13.10 utilizzavi driver proprietari?
<halfbosss> cristian_c: non ho mai avuto la decenza di controllare :/
<cristian_c> halfbosss, se hai una live, lo puoi vedere
<halfbosss> cristian_c: dovrei avere il dvd di lubuntu 13
<halfbosss> cristian_c: provo da li??
<cristian_c> halfbosss, sì
<cristian_c> halfbosss, in ogni caso, se questa cosa ti interessa più di ogni altra, hai sempre a disposizione la 12.04
<cristian_c> se non è lubuntu
<cristian_c> halfbosss, che scheda video è?
<halfbosss> cristian_c: ati radeon hd4550 perchè tornare così indietro la 13.10 mi funziona più che bene solo che volevo essere aggiornato ..
<cristian_c> halfbosss, capisco
<cristian_c> halfbosss, io ho una vga simile della serie 4000hd mi pare
<cristian_c> ed effettivamente non è più supportata sulle nuove versioni, credo
<cristian_c> dai driver proprietari
<halfbosss> cristian_c: uffa :( vabbè ora provo ad avviare live il 13 e vedo che driver propietari porta poi ti faccio una foto e la mando qui
<halfbosss> cristian_c: vado l'ammazzo e torno aspettami ahahahhaha
<Theus> ragazzi ho sempre usato fluxbox su debian / slack.. adesso ho di bisogno di mettere su un ambiente x piu evoluto... consigliatemi tra kde e gnome
<Theus> piu evluti per utent evoluti :-)
<Theus> per me il massimo che si puo raggiungere xfce
<cristian_c> Theus, non ho capito quale sarebbe la richiesta
<LostInMyHead> chiese in una chat di supporto ad ubuntu che usa unity....
<LostInMyHead> Theus: scusa ma dici su ubuntu o debian?
<Theus> ops scusate ero conviento di essere su debian-it
<LostInMyHead> lol
<Theus> cmq dicevo su debian :_)
<Theus> scusate
<LostInMyHead> allora o passi in chat dove chiaramente ti consiglieranno gnome oppere su debian-it dove farò altrettanto
<LostInMyHead> !chat | Theus
<ubot-it> Theus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Theus> thx
<Theus> ;-)
<halfbosss> salve gente qualcuno mi spiega come installare i driver catalyst su lubuntu 14.10??
<halfbosss> quando provo ad installare mi esce questo messaggio di errore Please install the required pre-requisites before proceeding with AMD Catalyst installation. Please check file usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log for more details.
<f843d0> halfbosss: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<halfbosss> non fa niente f843d0 :/
<f843d0> halfbosss: bene, significa che non ci sono installazioni precedenti
<halfbosss> f843d0: quindi come procedo ???
<f843d0> halfbosss: sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<halfbosss> f843d0: sta scaricando 380 mb di file aspetto ...
<halfbosss> ha finito
<halfbosss> f843d0: ora che faccio ????
<f843d0> halfbosss: sudo aticonfig --initial
<halfbosss> aticonfig: no supported adapters detected
<f843d0> halfbosss: mi ricordi il modello?
<halfbosss> radeon hd 4550
<f843d0> halfbosss: sudo apt-get --purge remove fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<f843d0> Purtroppo temo non sia supportata e i driver appena installati dobbiamo rimuoverli
<f843d0> Al termine del processo, riavvia la macchina e controlla che tutto funzioni
<halfbosss> ok ha finito riavvio e poi ritorno in chat ???
<f843d0> halfbosss: ok
<halfbosss> f843d0: ho riavviato ora si vede un poco più sfocato e l'unica risoluzione che posso mettere è 1400x1050
<halfbosss> in pratica si vede centrato con un sacco di spazio nero a tutti e quattro i lati
<halfbosss> ci sono versioni più vecchie che posso scaricare per la mia scheda video ??? ( di catalyst intendo )
<f843d0> halfbosss: le altre risoluzioni risultano non disponibili? xrandr -q
<halfbosss> f843d0: no non sono disponibili
<halfbosss> f843d0: com'era paste bin ???
<f843d0> !paste | halfbosss
<ubot-it> halfbosss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<halfbosss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9770107/
<f843d0> halfbosss: puoi postare il contenuto di /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<halfbosss> il file o la directory non esiste :/
<f843d0> halfbosss: allora posta ls -lh /var/log/ | grep Xorg
<halfbosss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9770195/
<f843d0> halfbosss: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log e posiziona il contenuto su un pastebin
<halfbosss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9770213/
<f843d0> halfbosss: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<halfbosss> directory non esistente
<f843d0> halfbosss: scriviti da qualche parte i seguenti comandi, perche` a breve dovrai abbandonare X per qualche istante
<f843d0> halfbosss: non eseguire i comandi finche` non hai scritto tutto
<f843d0> halfbosss: dovrai spostarti in console tramite Ctrl+Alt+F1
<f843d0> halfbosss: quindi fermerai X con sudo service lightdm stop
<f843d0> halfbosss: generi un nuovo xorg.conf file con sudo X -configure
<f843d0> halfbosss: copi il file con sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<f843d0> halfbosss: infine, torni con il server grafico attivo con sudo start lightdm
<f843d0> halfbosss: potresti dover usare sudo service gdm stop / start invece di lightdm
<f843d0> halfbosss: lo capisci perche` ti darebbe errore
<f843d0> halfbosss: prova a fare le seguenti operazioni
<f843d0> halfbosss: s/seguenti/precedenti
<halfbosss> ok
<halfbosss> f843d0: ho avuto un problema mi diceva error login sono andato in panico e ho riavviato il pc lool
<halfbosss> però la password la mettevo bene :/
<f843d0> halfbosss: se la password contiene simboli, controlla che li riproduci correttamente nella modalita` senza X
<halfbosss> f843d0: modalità senza X cosa essere questa roba ??
<f843d0> halfbosss: intendo dire quando scrivi dopo aver premuto Ctrl+Alt+F1
<halfbosss> f843d0:  l'ho messa tipo 10 volte ma di dice sempre error login
<f843d0> halfbosss: quando premi Ctrl+Alt+F1 finisci in una schermata senza grafica giusto?
<f843d0> halfbosss: in tale schermata ti chiede ubuntu login:
<f843d0> halfbosss: qui devi specificare il nome utente
<f843d0> halfbosss: quindi chiede la password, e solo ora devi specificare la password (non sara` visibile mentre digiti)
<halfbosss> f843d0: ok allora mi ridai tutti i comandi che devo dare???
<f843d0> halfbosss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9770401/
<f843d0> halfbosss: scrivili, non potrai vederli
<vincenzo> ciao amici, non riesco installare google crome sul linux mint 14 ndia, chi mi da una mano?
<f843d0> vincenzo: questo canale e` per il supporto a ubuntu e derivate.
<f843d0> !chat | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vincenzo> scusate, avete ragione. ho instalalto entrambi. c'e' qualche chat a cui rivolgermi?
<halfbosss> f843d0: arrivato alla stringa sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/x/xorg.conf mi dice directory o file inesistente :/
<halfbosss> f843d0: sai arrivato a sto punto mi reinstallo lubuntu 13.10 cosa ne pensi ??? lool
<f843d0> halfbosss: il comando che hai dato non corrisponde a quello suggerito
<f843d0> halfbosss: io ho scritto: 22:51:11 < f843d0> halfbosss: copi il file con sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<f843d0> halfbosss: comunque, l'idea della 13.10 non suona male
<f843d0> halfbosss: il problema e` che probabilmente sulla versione aggiornata ci sono da fare delle modifiche complicate, e la scheda video e` piuttosto datata
<halfbosss> f843d0: si lo so che non è uguale ma l'ho omesso perchè mi scocciavo ... ahahahaha secondo te fino a quando andrà bene lubuntu 13.10
<halfbosss> *?????
<f843d0> halfbosss: dipende dalle necessita` del singolo utente. Io uso felicemente Debian Wheezy (ormai ha un paio d'anni) e non mi lagno di nulla
<halfbosss> f843d0: un'ultima cosetta prima che installo lubuntu 13 ma è possibile installare e giocare con amnesia su lubuntu o i giochi così sono solo per lubuntu???
<f843d0> halfbosss: onestamente non saprei ma cercando amnesia ubuntu 13.04 sembra possibile l'interazione
<halfbosss> f843d0: un ultimissima cosa ho un dvd vecchio con ubuntu 10 sopra da li posso fare l'upgrade al 13 o mi darà qualche tipo di errore (arrivato a sto punto voglio mettere ubuntu lool )
<f843d0> halfbosss: sembra un salto troppo grande, fai prima a riscaricarti ubuntu 13.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<halfbosss> f843d0: il problema è che purtroppo non ho dvd o chiavette che posso usare per installarci sopra un distro linux :/
<halfbosss> f843d0: vabbè dai ora ti lascio stare qualcosa mi inventerò u.u grazie di tutto e buonasera :)
<f843d0> halfbosss: buona serata
<LostInMyHead> f843d0: col cavolo che si può
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: cosa? Non e` possibile far andare la sua scheda?
<LostInMyHead> f843d0: (23:30:36) halfbosss: f843d0: un ultimissima cosa ho un dvd vecchio con ubuntu 10 sopra da li posso fare l'upgrade al 13 o mi darà qualche tipo di errore (arrivato a sto punto voglio mettere ubuntu lool )
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: infatti ho consigliato di scaricare l'immagine della versione di interesse
<luigi> ciao, è tardi per chiedere aiuto?
<Guest21683> ?
<Guest21683> come disinstallo ubuntu senza avere problemi in boot con windows?
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-18
<Guest93343> salev vorrei installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu server ma sono un po confuso: ho trovato sia la versione 14.10 che un cd image Server 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) Daily Build. Qual'è quella giusta? grazie
<Guest93343> salve, vorrei installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu server ma sono un po confuso: ho trovato sia la versione 14.10 che un cd image Server 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) Daily Build. Qual'è quella giusta? grazie
<akis24> giorno
<ester> Buongiorno
<akis24> !ciao | ester
<ubot-it> ester: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ester> :)
<fabio59> buon giorno... deideravo porre una domanda
<akis24> !chiedi | fabio59
<ubot-it> fabio59: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio59> grazie... scusate...ma sono nuovo...
<fabio59> dunque... ho installato su un netbook olivetti 1020 xbuntu...
<fabio59> il sitema funziona bene. solo che quando faccio lo shutdown alla fine mi restanosempre accesi il led dell'alimentazione e del wifi
<fabio59> ho provato con tutte le soluzioni proposte in giro... ma niente.. la versione è la14.04
<akis24> fabio59: letto qui ? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=544113  anche se non riferito alla tua versione
<fabio59> si...ho fatto tutte le procedure...ma nnt..
<akis24> fabio59: controlla impostazioni del bios sembra strana la cosa tipo impostazione wake-on lan  attiva  ecc
<akis24> fabio59:  prova a caricare le impostazioni di default e vedi che succede ecc  hai provato da disco live prima di installare se si spegneva  o  no ?
<fabio59> si... il nb si spegne regolarmente sempre se parto con w7... le impostazioni di default come si settano?
<akis24> fabio59: accedendo al bios all'avvio del pc con qualcuno dei tasti funzione di solito
<akis24> lol
<soloxte> ah...ti riferivi al bios? si ... ho fatto tutte le prove possibili e immaginabili...
<akis24> soloxte: le domande erano due ..
<cristian_c> lol
<acer> ciao a tutti. Avrei bisogno di un consiglio. Vorrei migrare il mio web server mamp a ubuntu ma vorrei una guida pratica passo passo
<cristian_c> acer, mamp?
<acer> credo sia lamp
<cristian_c> lol
<acer> si mamp è lamp per mac
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> !apache
<ubot-it> apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<acer> voglio essere chiaro... non mi serve per sviluppare in locale un sito ma per mettere online il sito
<cristian_c> acer, che cosa devi fare esattamente?
<acer> devo creare un server in locale per ricevere dei file tramite una pagina web
<acer> file anche di 2-3 gb
<acer> per ora funziona bene sotto mac ma la macchina si surriscalda e devo riavviare.
<acer> il problema è proprio il riavvio
<cristian_c> acer, ok, allora crea il server web come si fa normalmente su linux
<cristian_c> e poi ci aggiungi quello che devi aggiungere
<acer> quando riavvo la macchina mi chiede di inserire la pw
<cristian_c> lol
<acer> e quindi devo essere li per inserirla
<acer> vorrei che si riavviasse da solo tipo alle 3:00 di notte quando sono sicuro che non ci sia nessuno collegato
<cristian_c> ok, ma questa è un'impostazione di sistema
<acer> ok
<acer> cosa intendi con:  allora crea il server web come si fa normalmente su linux?
<acer> non ho conoscenze in materia...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> acer, installa lamp tramite tasksel
<cristian_c> !info tasksel
<ubot-it> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.88ubuntu15 (trusty), package size 28 kB, installed size 240 kB
<acer> questo rende sicura l'installazione di lamp?
<acer> (guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp voce sicurezza in basso...)
<cristian_c> acer, beh, a quanto mi hanno detto c'è uno script per rendere sicura l'installazione di mysql
<cristian_c> poi non so se sia effettivamente così
<cristian_c> l'ho provato personalmente
<cristian_c> acer, no, xampp è diverso
<cristian_c> acer, ho detto tramite tasksel
<cristian_c> acer, per quanto riguarda apache, ci sono delle indicazioni sul wiki internazionale
<cristian_c> per aumentare la sicurezza
<cristian_c> provate anch'esse
<cristian_c> e anche qui non so quanto siano efficaci
<acer> io ho mamp(tipo xampp con un basso profilo di sicurezza) da 1 anno circa ed ancora non ho riscontrato problemi in questo senso...
<cristian_c> acer, non ho capito la tua richiesta in canale
<cristian_c> a parte le osservazioni / opinioni
<acer> vorrei migrare da mac a linux per ragioni principalmente economiche. e dovendo effettuare il passaggio vorrei aumentare l'affidabilità e la maneggievolezza...
<cristian_c> acer, ok, ma la domanda tecnica qual'è?
<acer> come fare un web server sicuro per metterlo in produzione?
<acer> cioè relativamente sicuro....
<cristian_c> acer, ti posso dire come ho fatto io per tentare di aumentare la sicurezza, ma non so dirti se sei al sicuro totalmente
<cristian_c> acer, a questo punto ti invito a domandare in #apache2 e #mysql
<f843d0> Anche perche` gran parte della sicurezza riguarda lato server come si struttura il servizio
<cristian_c> acer, che sicuramente ne sanno di più su un argomento così specifico
<f843d0> (e va oltre la mera configurazione di apache, mysql, php)
<cristian_c> f843d0, eh
<f843d0> (ma _ben_ oltre)
<acer> si ma a me non serve fortnox
<krabador> acer, abbi pazienza, non sono argomenti di questo canale
<cristian_c> acer, scusa, #httpd
<cristian_c> non #apache2, mi ero scordato
<acer> thanks
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<acer> cristian_c, scusami ma xampp adesso gira anche su linux?
<agripeppino> buongiorno volevo sapere se ci fosse la possibilita di partizionare meglio l hard disk direttamente con il terminale
<cristian_c> acer, ti avevo dato un'altra indicazione
<cristian_c> su come installare lamp su ubuntu
<jester-> agripeppino: certo
<cristian_c> acer, e onestamente provai xampp, ma mi consigliarono appunto di cambiare il tipo di installazione
<agripeppino> mi daresti qualche dritta sui comandi da inserire
<jester-> agripeppino: con cfdisk che è piu umano di fdisk
<jester-> agripeppino: ma gapted è sicuramente meglio
<jester-> gparted
<acer> ok ma v olevo capire che tipo di differenze c fossero...
<agripeppino> gparted dovrò installarlo giusto ?
<lucasub> Ciao ragazzi. Volevo prendermi un tablet da 9 / 10" con android ma che si potesse installare anche ubuntu. Avevo pensato al Nexus 9  ma il prezzo è molto alto. Il target è sui 250 /
<lucasub>  euri
<agripeppino> scusami ma sono nuovo nel mondo ubuntu !!
<acer> cristian_c, ok ma volevo capire che tipo di differenze ci fossero...
<jester-> agripeppino: sei nuovo e vuoi usare il terminale per roba un po ostica?
<jester-> agripeppino: che problema hai
<cristian_c> acer, hai provato ad eseguire una ricerca
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> su xampp
<agripeppino> ho appena installayto ubuntu su un vecchio notebook e nel bios all'inizio o solo dato 10 GB ad ubuntu poichè il sistema mi avvisa che manca spazio volevo aumentarlo considerando che ho a disposizione 250GB
<acer> cristian_c, si ho cercato... e trovato in questo momento la risposta: Il modo giusto per installare apache/mysql/php su ubuntu è usare i pacchetti presenti nelle repo ufficiali: quindi usare il metodo del tasksel indicato da AlexDiste.
<acer> Così hai anche gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza.
<acer> XAMPP invece non ha praticamente alcun senso. È un progetto a parte che ti installa gli stessi software che installaresti con apt-get/tasksel, solo che non hanno aggiornamenti.
<acer> praticamente xampp non aggiorna i software da come ho capito...
<agripeppino> ok ho appena installato gparted e ho modificato lo spazio a disposizione
<agripeppino> grazie per il consiglio
<cristian_c> acer, appunto
<cristian_c> acer, beh, degli aggiornamenti non sapevo
<cristian_c> devo guardarci meglio
<cristian_c> !server
<ubot-it> server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<cristian_c> acer, in effetti viene scaricato un installer di tipo .run
<cristian_c> e per questo motivo non ci sono aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> perché non vengono sfruttati i repo di ubuntu
<acer> cristian_c, perchè ho trovato questa guida http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/ubuntu-14-04-installare-xampp-lamp-167572/ e mi ha lasciato un po perplesso in quanto sapevo che per linux non c'era xampp
<jester-> !chat | acer
<ubot-it> acer: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> acer, non si postano link a risorse esterne in questo canale, grazie
<acer> ok sorry!
<glcarta75> vorrei sapere come si usa un install.sh
<glcarta75> grazie
<Zombio> Salve, esiste un programma semplice per monitorare velocità e traffico Internet?
<robertaaaa> ciao a tutti. sto installando via usb lubuntu su un netbook aspire one D260. La prima installazione è andata inspiegabilmente in crash. sto installando nuovamente, ma restano le partizioni precedentemente installate. Lo spazio totale per la nuova installazione è ovviamente diminuito. Come faccio a ripristinare le partizioni inizialmente impostate (
<robertaaaa> 1 recovery win7starter, 2 win7starter, 3 lubuntu)?
<Taravana> Buona Domenica
<vbextreme> Ciao
<Taravana> Sto cercando di formattare un portatile per installare ubuntu. Una volta scelta la lingua italiana e avviata l'installazione mi viene fuori quest'errore
<Taravana> undev TIMEOUT:KILLING 0 /sbin/modprobe -bv ecpi:LNXVIDEO:'
<Taravana> cosa significa?
<robertaaaa> anche la nuova installazione è andata in crash. errno30: read-only file system. questo potrebbe essere causato da un lettore CD/DVD o un disco fisso difettoso. Potrebbe esser necessario pulire il DVD (da cui si sta installando o il supporto USB immagino)...
<oblo> un sh si installa con sh nomepacchetto se non ricordo male
<oblo> o sh ./nomepacchetto
<glcarta75> ma come si fa di preciso?
<oblo> si apre un terminale dove si trova il pacchetto e si scrive
<glcarta75> terminale?
<glcarta75> e come si apre un terminale? devo installare una stampante
<oblo> scusa io non uso ubuntu ma ci sarà il terminale nel menù
<oblo> oppure vai nella cartella e col tasto destro dovrebbe comparire "open terminal here"
<f843d0> Zombio: puoi provare vnstat
<robertaaaa> grazie per il non supporto
<Zombio> f843d0: a me basta tenere d'occhio i GB di banda consumati e al massimo qualche stima sulla velocità... vnstat può appoggiarsi a una semplice interfaccia grafica?
<f843d0> Zombio: ci sono anche nload e slurm, ma sono tutti su ncurses-like. E` strettamente necessaria l'interfaccia grafica?
<Zombio> no, a dire il vero... posso anche usare il terminale, se il programma è semplice... mi bastano poche informazioni ottenute semplicemente e rapidamente... quale opzione credi sia migliore?
<f843d0> Zombio: apri un terminale, sudo apt-get install nload, al termine nload [your_network_interface] e giudica il risultato
<Zombio> ok, scusa, ma sono ignorante... come trovo quel valore relativo all'interfaccia?
<glcarta75> f843d0 scusa ma sai come si usa un install.sh?
<f843d0> Zombio: sudo ifconfig -a fornisce la lista di tutte le tue connessioni. Per avere la connettivita` avrai impostato Network Manager per usare una determinata interfaccia. Generalmente si parla di eth0, wlan0...
<f843d0> glcarta75: un install.sh non si installa, si lancia. Nel folder in cui lo hai salvato devi fare ./install.sh (o sudo ./install.sh se richiede permessi di root)
<f843d0> glcarta75: ad ogni modo, leggevo che si trattava di una stampante. Sei proprio certo che devi installare in quel modo?
<f843d0> glcarta75: il sistema che gestisce le stampanti in linux (e anche Mac a dire il vero) e` CUPS...
<f843d0> glcarta75: molte stampanti hanno il supporto tramite driver precompilati e resi disponibili nei repository ufficiali della distribuzione
<glcarta75> si perche nn funziona solo gollegandola e sul disco nn ci sn driver per ubuntu ma devo scaricarli dal sito i samsung
<f843d0> glcarta75: hai gia` specificato il modello della stampante?
<glcarta75> samsung m2020w
<oblo> io ho la m2022!
<oblo> è la laser in bianco e nero
<glcarta75> esatto
<oblo> anche io ho scaricato i driver dal sito sì
<glcarta75> sul manuale mi dice di copiare la cartella nel sistema
<Zombio> f843d0: ho scoperto che basta lanciare nload e lui elenca tutte le reti... però se riavvio il computer riparte tutto da zero, vero? senza tenere un contatore progressivo,giusto?
<oblo> sì ma se non ricordo male scarichi il file compresso in formato tar.gz
<f843d0> Zombio: plausibile
<oblo> prima lo decomprimi e poi installi i driver
<glcarta75> si ok ma come li installi
<f843d0> glcarta75: proverei prima a vedere cosa succede installando printer-driver-splix
<glcarta75> dove lo trovo?
<f843d0> glcarta75: e` un pacchetto del repository
<f843d0> glcarta75: sudo apt-get install printer-driver-splix
<glcarta75> apro il terminal e scrivo quella stringa?
<f843d0> glcarta75: mi pare evidente no?
<glcarta75> scusa sn profano
<glcarta75> mi chiede password ma nn mi fa scrivere
<ANDREA1969> Salve a tutti.
<enrico74> ultimamente il collegamento rimane attivo per pochi istanti e poi si interrompa. se non faccio un refresh del collegamento tutto si ferma
<f843d0> glcarta75: stai scrivendo. Non compare nulla per non far trapelare quanto e` lunga la password
<ANDREA1969> Avrei bisogno di aiuto per ripristinare il grub su un pc con 3 partizione (windows 7, xubuntu e partizione dati). Ho dovuto modificare la partizione window e non rieco ad aviare ne window ne ubuntu
<glcarta75> ok mi dice che ci sn gia ma la stamp nn va
<ANDREA1969> ho provato anche con il wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino. credo ci sia qulache problema con la partizione di boot che ho modificato.
<Zombio> f843d0: sai se altri programmini, tipo vnstat stesso magari, tengono un log dei dati sulla tua connessione?... in modo da non avere sempre tutte le informazioni resettate... ovviamente mi interessa sapere soprattutto il traffico totale e la velocità media in un mese...
<f843d0> Zombio: sicuramente vnstat tiene le informazioni per mostrare uso giornaliero, settimanale, mensile
<snake> ciao
<Zombio> f843d0: ok, allora proverò a vedere se non è troppo complesso da usare, grazie mille per l'aiuto
<snake> volevo chiedere un'info
<snake> il file di installazione che si scarica dal download
<snake> basta masterizzarlo su un CD per poi installarlo su un altro pc?
<snake> grazie
<ANDREA1969> snake: se ti riferisci all immagine dl sistema operativo tipo ubuntu si
<snake> ma me lo sta scaricando in formato .iso
<snake> basta che lo apro con un programma di masterizzazione e poi lo masterizzo su un CD ?
<ANDREA1969> snake: e' corretto. va masterizzato in formato iso. non occorre aprirlo. se ceri con google ed indichi il tuo sistema operativo attuale non troverai difficoltà particolari.
<snake> ok
<snake> grazie
<snake> ubuntu è più leggero e veloce rispetto a windows XP ?
<bizio> ciao ragazzi, quando tento di aggiungere un nuovo account, che sia esso normale o amministratore, non mi viene abilitato, ovvero risulta come account disabilitato. Sto provando a farlo da gestione utenti. Perché non funziona? Come la imposto la password per il nuovo utente? Grazie.
<ANDREA1969> snake: visto che ci sei dopo aver scaricato l'immagine fai un controlla per verificare che sia integra . devi confrontare l md5. anche per questo ci sono vari programmi facilmente reperibili in rete. ti confermo che ubuntu è piu leggero di xp
<snake> ok
<snake> grazie
<ANDREA1969> qulcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per il pasticcio che ho fatto con le mie partizioni? il grab non funziona..
<cristian_c> bizio, account amministratore?
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, che pasticcio hai fatto?
<oblo> la password per un nuovo utente si imposta con passwd nomeutente da root
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: ho allargato la dimensione della partizione window 7. devo aver pasticciato con i flag tipo boot e non riesco ad avviare il pc ne da windows ne da ubuntu
<cristian_c> oblo, sì
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, avvia una live
<ANDREA1969> ho dato un occhiata in giro ai vari wiki ma senza successo. sono in live
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, posta la situazione del disco in gparted
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: ok
<bizio> scusa cristian_c, non stavo leggendo. Comunque succede sia se voglio creare un nuovo account amministratore che un utente normale
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: sono andtato su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/. come copio l'immagine. scusami ..
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: l' ho salvat sul desktop
<cristian_c> bizio, ripeto: un account amministratore?
<cristian_c> come lo crei un account amministratore?
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto perché?
<cristian_c> !image | ANDREA1969
<ubot-it> ANDREA1969: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bizio> cristian_c: perché questo computer lo usano due persone
<cristian_c> bizio, sì, ma non ho capito il discorso dell'account amministratore
<bizio> cristian_c: vado su impostazioni, account utente, sblocco con password, premo + e inserisco il nome del nuovo utente
<cristian_c> sì , ma perché amministratore? E cosa intendi con amministratore?
<bizio> cristian_c: ci sono due livelli di utenza, uno "amministratore" e uno "normale". Visto che la persona dovrebbe poter installare software e cambiare impostazioni ho bisogno che sia amministratore... cos'è che non capisci?
<cristian_c> bizio, non sapevo ci fossero due livelli di utenza
<cristian_c> bizio, molto semplicemente ti logghi come root, se hai necessità di operazioni da root
<cristian_c> bizio, o meglio, utilizzi sudo che è fatto apposta per queste cose
<bizio> cristian_c: ho bisogno di due utenze, quando creo l'altra non viene abilitata. La domanda era questa, non c'entra sudo...
<cristian_c> bizio, io non ho capito cos'è questo account amministratore
<cristian_c> l'unico amministratore che conosco è root
<cristian_c> e ci si può loggare benissimo se si appartiene al gruppo sudo
<cristian_c> poi, per cose strane, non so dare consigli
<bizio> cristian_c: qualcuno che lo sa risponerà... stai usando ubuntu? Ubuntu prevede questa possibilità
<cristian_c> bizio, se devo effettuare operazioni di root, utuilizzo sudo
<cristian_c> e stop
<cristian_c> *utilizzo
<bizio> cristian_c: ok, ma la domanda era un'altra
<cristian_c> se devo creare altri utenti decido se aggiungerli al gruppo sudo o no
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> poi, per cose strane, non so dare consigli
<cristian_c> cerco di dare consigli sulle vie più logiche possibili
<bizio> cristian_c: non è una cosa strana :) se vai sulle impostazioni è previsto che sia così. Comunque aspetto altre risposte, grazie per l'interessamento
<cristian_c> bizio, puoi postare una schermata?
<cristian_c> altrimenti non capisco di cosa parli
<bizio> cristian_c: se vai sulle impostazioni in ubuntu lo puoi vedere
<cristian_c> bizio, non utilizzo unity
<oblo> scusa ma se devi creare un utente usa useradd -m nomeutente e poi gli dai la password.. non funziona in ubuntu?
<vbextreme> Perche unity non è solo uno screenshoot
<cristian_c> oblo, infatti
<bizio> oblo: se ubuntu e unity prevedono una procedura che può essere usata anche senza passare dal terminale non vedo perché non debba essere usata
<cristian_c> vbextreme, ?
<bizio> comunque sto postando le schermate
<vbextreme> ?
<vbextreme> Non ho mai capito come si usi...
<cristian_c> bizio, ad esempio ho questo: http://ibin.co/1oa181w2xzzC
<cristian_c> vbextreme, che cosa?
<vbextreme> Unity cosa....
<cristian_c> vbextreme, per favore, se hai domande specifiche falle, altrimenti c'è la chat
<vbextreme> In unity è tutto ovunque ma non nel posto che vorresti, ma questo naturalmente è un mio fatto petsonale
<vbextreme> OK sto zitto
<cristian_c> vbextreme, più che altro sto cercando di capire di cosa parli
<cristian_c> !dash
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dash'
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<helena> salve...ho un pc un pò datato con 225 mb di ram.. ho provato ad installare la versione 14.04 ma l'installazione si blocca.. come posso fare? c'è una versione più leggera?
<cristian_c> helena, credo che neanche lubuntu ce la faccia con un pc del genere
<vbextreme> Puppy o lxde ovvero lubuntu
<cristian_c> figuriamoci ubuntu con unity
<vbextreme> Allora capisci c
 * vbextreme impostato la modalità zzz
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: spero sia questo http://imgur.com/1ud3EQu
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: me lo ricrodavo più facile..
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, scusa , ma non sei in live?
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: ai
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, con quel tema mac os x? O.o
<cristian_c> lol
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: macubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !buntu | ANDREA1969
<ubot-it> ANDREA1969: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<ANDREA1969> ubot-it: lo so ma é l unica live che ho. io chiedo aassistenza per xubuntu
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, ok
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, scusa, ma da dove l'hai installato xubuntu?
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: hai visto l'immagine?
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: su /dev/sda2 la 1 partzione windows e la 3 dati condivisi
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, allora
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> boot dovrebbe stare su sda1
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: utilizzo gparte per modifcare il flag?
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, c'è una cosa che non mi torna: hai una live di macubuntu, ma hai installato xubuntu
<cristian_c> quindi mi chiedo dove sia la live di xubuntu
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: ....um...
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, vedi se gparted te lo permette
<cristian_c> senza dover mandare all'aria la partizione
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, ?
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: ho la live di xubuntu ma per utilizzare gparte mi cheide i privilegi da amministartore
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, dubito fortemente
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, in live sei già root
<f843d0> Nelle live basta dare sudo e tutto ti e` concesso
<LostInMyHead> sei già root
<cristian_c> sì, più esattamente, ha ragione f843d0
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: ho provato più volte ma ho scelto quella che non mi dava problemi. di norma ho le chaivette usb e non i cd per fare li lavori con le live. posso modificare i l flag?
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: prestate e non restituite...
<bizio> cristian_c: http://s2.postimg.org/m069gpk61/schermata_utente.jpg
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, sarebbe meglio farlo da una live di xubuntu direttamente
<cristian_c> che ne sappiamo di macubuntu?
<cristian_c> bizio, quali scelte ti vengono fornite?
<cristian_c> in 'tipo di account'
<bizio> cristian_c: normale e amministratore, come dicevo. Ma il problema dell'account disabilitato vale anche per l'account "normale"
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> bizio, prova a lanciare lo strumento account utente da terminale
<cristian_c> per capire che problemi ci sono
<bizio> cristian_c: comando?
<cristian_c> bizio, users-admin
<cristian_c> bizio, anzi, sudo users-admin
<bizio> cristian_c: ok, credo che funzioni
<cristian_c> bizio, cioè da terminale sì, ma lanciando da dash no?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> bizio, eppure hai detto che ti viene chiesto lo sblocco tramite password
<bizio> cristian_c: con il comando che mi hai dato si apre una scheda in cui è possibile abilitare l'utente e impostare una password
<bizio> funziona! xD
<bizio> cristiano_c: strano che non sia raggiungibile direttamente dalle impostazioni
<cristian_c> bizio, scusa, ma anche prima impostavi la password
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/1ud3EQu dovrebbe essere statto modificato
<cristian_c> bizio, a questo punto non capisco quali differenze hai trovato nei due metodi
<bizio> cristian_c: no, non mi chiedeva nessuna password per il nuovo utente e non c'era il pulsante "abilita"
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, giuro che è la stessa schermata di prima
<cristian_c> bizio, ma lo sblocco tramite password ti era richiesto?
<Andrewxubuntu> ragazzi qui devo chiedere sul supporto?
<bizio> cristian_c: si ovvio, ma non era quello il problema
<Andrewxubuntu> o su un altro canale?
<vbextreme> Si qui
<f843d0> Andrewxubuntu: questo e` il canale del supporto. Formula la tua domanda
<Andrewxubuntu> allora vi scrivo per il supporto del mio hp 250 g
<Andrewxubuntu> g3 con la scheda wifi-blueotooth integrata ralink 3290  il wi fi funziona perfettamente come tutti i componenti ma il bluetooth risulta non collegato
<Andrewxubuntu> come posso risolvere questo inconveniente ragazzi
<Andrewxubuntu> ?
<cristian_c> bizio, ma se digiti soltanto users-admin hai lo stesso problema?
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: ora posto la corretta. mi si sono affollate sul dektop..
<cristian_c> invece che sudo users-admin
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, allora
<cristian_c> !bluetooth
<Andrewxubuntu> ho aggiornato tutto il sistema ma niente da fare risulta non collegato proprio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, digita: rfkill list
<Andrewxubuntu> subito
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Andrewxubuntu , risultato su pastebin
<ubot-it> Andrewxubuntu , risultato su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/etoVKwV
<Andrewxubuntu> andrea@andrea-HP-250-G3-Notebook-PC:~$  rfkill list
<Andrewxubuntu> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<Andrewxubuntu>  Soft blocked: no
<Andrewxubuntu>  Hard blocked: no
<Andrewxubuntu> andrea@andrea-HP-250-G3-Notebook-PC:~$ andrea@andrea-HP-250-G3-Notebook-PC:~$  rfkill list
<Andrewxubuntu> andrea@andrea-HP-250-G3-Notebook-PC:~$: comando non trovato
<Andrewxubuntu> andrea@andrea-HP-250-G3-Notebook-PC:~$ 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<Andrewxubuntu> 0:: comando non trovato
<Andrewxubuntu> andrea@andrea-HP-250-G3-Notebook-PC:~$ Soft blocked: no
<ub> raga se bloccata la chat
<f843d0> andreaxubuntu: devi usare pastebin per incollare output lunghi
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, sì, anche se io l'avrei fatto per precauzione dalla live di xubuntu
<andreaxubuntu> come lo faccio il pastebin
<f843d0> !paste | andreaxubuntu
<ubot-it> andreaxubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andreaxubuntu> cosa devo premere
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: non ce l'ho sottomano..devo scaricarla nuovamente ma senza pc é complicato. almeno per me.
<andreaxubuntu> dopo che premo rfkill list
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, intanto prova a riavviare in windows
<andreaxubuntu> come faccio il pastebin
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, ah, applica le modifiche
<f843d0> andreaxubuntu: leggi²
<f843d0> !paste | andreaxubuntu
<ubot-it> andreaxubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, c'è un pulsante con il simbolo di spunta
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, altrimenti non viene modificato nulla
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: controllo
<andreaxubuntu> fatto
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, in alto nella schermata che hai postato
<cristian_c> i pulsanti in alto a sinistra
<cristian_c> l'ultimo della serie
<f843d0> andreaxubuntu: ti manca sicuramente un passo di quello che e` stato suggerito: "e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina"
<andreaxubuntu> allora dopo che premo rfkill sul terminale
<andreaxubuntu> devo premero qualche altra cosa sul terminale
<cristian_c> invio
<andreaxubuntu> e vi invio solo
<andreaxubuntu> il risultato di questo
<andreaxubuntu> sono solo due righi
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, copi il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<cristian_c> se sono meno di quattro righe, posta pure qui
<andreaxubuntu> ok
<andreaxubuntu> fatto adesso
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, se hai incollato su pastebin, premi paste
<cristian_c> dopo aver indicato il nick
<andreaxubuntu> ho premutO
<andreaxubuntu> PASTE ADESSO
<andreaxubuntu> INDICATO ANCHE IL MIO NOME
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: il " baffetto" non é evudenziato.  provo a vedere se windows parte. non posso fare diversamente
<cristian_c> ANDREA1969, a cosa ti riferisci?
<andreaxubuntu> RAGAZZI CI SIETE?
<f843d0> andreaxubuntu: disabilita il Caps Lock
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, non c'è bisogno di urlare
<LostInMyHead> andreaxubuntu: scusa ti sembra che non stiano scrivendo?
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, posta pure l'indirizzo della pagina in canale
<f843d0> andreaxubuntu: in IRC, scrivere in maiuscolo significa urlare
<andreaxubuntu> non sapevo che significava urlare
<andreaxubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9776704/
<andreaxubuntu> scusate
<ANDREA1969> cristian_c: al fatto che potrebbe dipendere dal tipo di live  usata. io ricordo di averla utilizzata altre volte ma ne avevo diverse versioni. In ogni caso provo a vedere se monta almeno windows.
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, non si capisce niente, digita soltanto: rfkill list
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<andreaxubuntu> ecco
<andreaxubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9776733/
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, non c'è traccia del bluetooth
<andreaxubuntu> ma come mai mi chiedo io con ubuntu 12.10 trova il bluetooth e non trova la wifi
<andreaxubuntu> c' è qualche modo che possiamo risolvere ragazzi?
<andreaxubuntu> sto impazzendo
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, su quali ubuntu hai provato?
<andreaxubuntu> 12.10  pero non prende la wifi adesso
<andreaxubuntu> ho xubuntu 14.04.1
<LostInMyHead> che poi la 12.10 è fuori supporto
<andreaxubuntu> ho provato anche con l aggiornata
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, provato con la live?
<andreaxubuntu> di ubuntu
<andreaxubuntu> si
<andreaxubuntu> niente da fare
<andreaxubuntu> ragazzi
<andreaxubuntu> ho provato veramente in tutti i modi
<cristian_c> !enter | andreaxubuntu
<ubot-it> andreaxubuntu: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<f843d0> andreaxubuntu: lspci e rifai un pastebin
<andreaxubuntu> non so installare i driver  manualmente perchè ci sono dei pacchetti della mediatek
<andreaxubuntu> ok faccio subito
<andreaxubuntu> ecco ragazzi http://paste.ubuntu.com/9776768/
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=568315
<cristian_c> 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<cristian_c> 02:00.1 Bluetooth: Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth
<cristian_c> interessante
<andreaxubuntu> ragazzi cosa ne pensate?
<andreaxubuntu> come procedo?
<f843d0> andreaxubuntu: sudo apt-get install bluez
<andreaxubuntu> dice che  bluez è istallato alla versione piu' recente
<f843d0> andreaxubuntu: sudo hciconfig
<andreaxubuntu> fatto hciconfig
<f843d0> andreaxubuntu: cosa ha risposto?
<cristian_c> f843d0, rfkill non gli vede l'interfaccia bluetooth
<andreaxubuntu> niente è ritornato alla scritta base del terminale
<andreaxubuntu> se vuoi posto col pastebin
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, quali ubuntu hai provato?
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, e hai provato in live?
<andreaxubuntu> 14.10 14.04  dopo la nuove versione di kubuntu xubuntu e lubuntu
<andreaxubuntu> ma niente
<andreaxubuntu> anche il live ma niente
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, cambiando le versioni di una stesse release, cambia soltanto l'ambiente desktop
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, ok, quindi hai provato tutti i vari live?
<andreaxubuntu> non lo sapevo comunque ho provato tutto con tutti i live e istallazioni complete
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> prossima domanda
<andreaxubuntu> quindi non c' è soluzione?
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<andreaxubuntu> vabbene resto in linea
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/539322/bluetooth-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-01-lts-for-hp-laptop-with-ralink-rt3290-bl
<f843d0> cristian_c: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455030/ralink-rt3290-wifi-driver-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04
<andreaxubuntu> cosa devo fare precisamente ?
<cristian_c> f843d0, ok, ma a lui il wifi funziona
<f843d0> cristian_c: ah, giusto
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, se è un portatile, cosa accade se premi il tastino?
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, quello del wifi
<andreaxubuntu> si disattiva il wifi
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> ora
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, cosa appare?
<andreaxubuntu> sto provando con la soluzione di cristian c la seconda
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, aspetta
<andreaxubuntu> aspetta che sto facendo la istallazione
<cristian_c> fai prima questa prova
<andreaxubuntu> e ormai sta istallanfdo questa cosa aspetto che finisce
<andreaxubuntu> e digito subitissimo
<akis24> sera
<andreaxubuntu> ragazzi ci vuole un sacco appena finisco posto subito
<andreaxubuntu> ragazzi ecco il paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/9776930/
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, ok, ripremilo ancora
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, e digita nuovamente il comando
<andreaxubuntu> stessa cosa cristian
<andreaxubuntu> esce la scritta copiata nel paste pochissimo fa
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, non può non cambiare
<cristian_c> guarda meglio o posta qui
<andreaxubuntu> mi esce le solite tre scritte
<andreaxubuntu> andrea@andrea-HP-250-G3-Notebook-PC:~$  rfkill list
<andreaxubuntu> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<andreaxubuntu>  Soft blocked: yes
<andreaxubuntu>  Hard blocked: no
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, se premi il tastino deve cambiare per forza
<cristian_c> premilo ancora
<andreaxubuntu> quale tastino?
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, lol
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, scusa, cosa avevi premuto fino ad ora
<cristian_c> ?
<andreaxubuntu> rfkill list ho scritto e premuto invio
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, se è un portatile, cosa accade se premi il tastino?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, quello del wifi
<cristian_c> vedo che non leggi
<andreaxubuntu> si abilita7disattiva il wi fi
<andreaxubuntu> ma anche su windows faceva cosi
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, quindi premilo e riposta il risultato
<andreaxubuntu> su windows 8.1 andavo su bluetooth e attivavo
<cristian_c> andreaxubuntu, quindi su windows, il bluetooth non funziona?
<andreaxubuntu> funziona perfettamente
<andreaxubuntu> andrea@andrea-HP-250-G3-Notebook-PC:~$ rfkill list
<andreaxubuntu> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<andreaxubuntu>  Soft blocked: no
<andreaxubuntu>  Hard blocked: no
<andreaxubuntu> ora esce cosi
<Andrewxubuntu> ecco ragazzi cosa esce adesso http://paste.ubuntu.com/9776992/
<Andrewxubuntu> scusate ancora per la disconessione
<pac> scusate cinnamon è sempre ubuntu?
<AndChat|589056> pac: puoi installarlo su Ubuntu
<pac> se ne può parlare qui?
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, ok
<pac> AndChat|589056: fatto ma è metà in inglese
<Andrewxubuntu> ora come procediamo cristian? comunque voglio ringraziarvi per il supporto
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, digita: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<Andrewxubuntu> istallato cristian
<cristian_c> velocissimo
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, digita: dpkg -l | grep firmware
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, risultato questa volta su pastebin
<Andrewxubuntu> ok dammi un attimo
<cristian_c> pac, 14.10?
<Andrewxubuntu> dice comando non trovato
<pac> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> pac, apri il supporto lingue
<f843d0> Andrewxubuntu: riprova il comando copiando dalla chat
<pac> cristian_c: fatto ma rimane sempre a metà
<cristian_c> pac, se non si traduce in italiano più di così, vuol dire che forse non è stato completamente tradotto
<pac> cristian_c: lo sospettavo
<AndChat|589056> pac: dipende dai mantainers
<AndChat|589056> pac: segnala
<f843d0> Andrewxubuntu: deve funzionare, dpkg e` il package manager di ubuntu, e grep e` davvero improbabile che non ci sia
<Andrewxubuntu> ecco cristian
<Andrewxubuntu> ecco cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777047/
<pac> AndChat|589056: però cercando su google non risulta possibile che io sia il primo!
<AndChat|589056> pac: e per questo non vuoi segnalare?
<PeppeSR> ciao, ho un problema nell istallazione di un pacchetto
<PeppeSR> se uso il paste mi potete aiutare?
<f843d0> !chiedi | PeppeSR
<PeppeSR> di tratta del plug in di eclipse per PHP
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<AndChat|589056> PeppeSR solo col paste si può aiutare un utente
<pac> AndChat|589056: no ma ero stupito della possibilità tutto sommato è un sistema diffuso
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, dmesg | grep -i blue
<PeppeSR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9777076/
<PeppeSR> ecco
<Andrewxubuntu> ti metto in pastebin?
<Andrewxubuntu> il risultato cristian
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, sì
<PeppeSR> ho seguito la guida trovata sul forum  : eclipse --> installa software--> scelgo galileo e poi php  developer
<PeppeSR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9777076/   questo il risultato
<Andrewxubuntu> ecco cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777084/
<f843d0> PeppeSR: questo output e` lo stdout di un terminale con Eclipse avviato?
<PeppeSR> è l out put di eclipe
<PeppeSR> esce proprio dalla finestra di eclipse
<f843d0> PeppeSR: ti conviene allora rivolgerti a #eclipse
<PeppeSR> mmm ok
<PeppeSR> un consiglio per un IDE php su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, il bluetooth viene riconosciuto
<PeppeSR> in base alla vostra esperienza?
<f843d0> PeppeSR: vim
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, vorrei vedere una cosa
<Andrewxubuntu> ora mi è scomparso proprio il bluetooth dalle impostazioni
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, puoi avviare una live?
<PeppeSR> ci sono le funzioni tipo : cerca nel progetto o apri la funzione al click?
<Andrewxubuntu> in questo momento no cristian
<f843d0> PeppeSR: no, per quello hanno fatto rgrep/grep -r :)
<Andrewxubuntu> comunque mi è scomparso il bluetooth dalle impostazioni
<PeppeSR> eheheh perdonami ma ho messo linux una sett fa e sono ignorante :D
<PeppeSR> grazie :D
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, rfkill list all
<f843d0> PeppeSR: figurati, buona fortuna su #eclipse
<Andrewxubuntu> rfkill list all
<Andrewxubuntu> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<Andrewxubuntu>  Soft blocked: no
<Andrewxubuntu>  Hard blocked: no
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/324115/ralink-bluetooth-not-working-in-ubuntu-13-04
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, ma ci andrei piano
<cristian_c> era capitato un caso simile sul forum qualche tempo fa, ma poi l'utente non si è fatto più vivo
<Andrewxubuntu> aahahah immagino devo seguire questa guida cristian?
<Andrewxubuntu> solo che mi pare un po difficile per la mia esperienza su linux
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, comunque, prima di provare altre cose, prova semplicemente a riavviare
<cristian_c> come dice il buon f843d0
<Andrewxubuntu> riavvio e ti contatto privatamente
<Andrewxubuntu> ?
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, mediatek è così, generalmente un casino, è capitato anche con la mia wifi pci ralink
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, qui in canale
<Andrewxubuntu> ok riavvio e ritorno subito
<Andrewxubuntu> a tra pochissimo
<Andrewxubuntu> grazie mille
<andrea1969_> Di nuovo buonaserata
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: la modifica del flag ha avuto successo http://imgur.com/etoVKwV ed é rimasta dopo il riavvio. Il grub mi evidenzai come scelta solo windows ma non riece a caricarlo.
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, prova a ripristinare grub adesso
<cristian_c> !grub | andrea1969_
<ubot-it> andrea1969_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt é corretto nel mio caso?
<Andrewxubuntu> cristian ho riavviato ma niente anzi ora non c' è piu' in impostazioni hardware bluetooth
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, lo vedi con sudo fdisk -l
<f843d0> cristian_c: occhio agli utenti
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, allora la pagina su askubuntu
<cristian_c> grazie
<f843d0> Andrewxubuntu: ci fai vedere nuovamente dmesg | grep -i blue?
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, lo vedi con sudo fdisk -l
<f843d0> Andrewxubuntu: sudo fdisk -l non era per te
<Andrewxubuntu> a ok pensavo
<cristian_c> ci sono troppi andrea :P
<Andrewxubuntu> che devo fare adesso?
<f843d0> Andrewxubuntu: 17:44:46 < f843d0> Andrewxubuntu: ci fai vedere nuovamente dmesg | grep -i blue?
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: mi restituice un errore $ sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev mount: il mount point /mnt/dev non esiste
<f843d0> andrea1969_: cd && mkdir mountpoint && sudo mount /dev/sda1 mountpoint
<Andrewxubuntu> cristian scusa se mi sono discollegato come devo fare adesso?
<f843d0> Andrewxubuntu: 17:45:27 < f843d0> Andrewxubuntu: 17:44:46 < f843d0> Andrewxubuntu: ci fai vedere nuovamente dmesg | grep -i blue?
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, digita: lspci -k
<andrea1969_> f843d0: cd && mkdir mountpoint && sudo mount /dev/sda1 mountpointMount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<Andrewxubuntu> ecco cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777195/
<andrea1969_> f843d0: é scappato lungo.scusate
<f843d0> andrea1969_: mount | grep 'sda1'
<andrea1969_> f843d0: ??mount | grep 'sda1' /dev/sda1 on /mnt type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<Andrewxubuntu> ecco f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777200/
<andrea1969_> f843d0: che lingua parla?
<Daniele1980> Italiano
<f843d0> andrea1969_: ls /mnt
<f843d0> andrea1969_: vedrai i file contenuti su /dev/sda1
<cristian_c> 02:00.1 Bluetooth: Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth
<cristian_c> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Ralink RT3290LE 802.11bgn 1x1 Wi-Fi and Bluetooth 4.0 Combo Adapter
<Andrewxubuntu> quindi?
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, molto semplicemente, ti mancano i driver bluetooth
<Andrewxubuntu> e come faccio a istallarli?
<cristian_c> che vanno scaricati e compilati
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, hai aperto un thread sul forum ubuntu?
<Andrewxubuntu> e questo il problema non so farlo
<Andrewxubuntu> non nn so come si apre non puoi aiutarmi tu
<Andrewxubuntu> anche con una guida
<Andrewxubuntu> tanto penso che ci impeghiamo poco
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, la guida te l'ho data pure
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, invece non è per niente banale
<cristian_c> sopratutto se non hai pratica
<cristian_c> ci vuole un  po'
<Andrewxubuntu> e per questo volevo il tuo supporto
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, c'è anche il portale Chiedi, di cui tutti parlano
<Andrewxubuntu> mi mandi il link
<Andrewxubuntu> su cui scrivere
<Andrewxubuntu> ?
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, comunque, segnalagli anche questa guida: http://askubuntu.com/questions/324115/ralink-bluetooth-not-working-in-ubuntu-13-04
<andrea1969_> f843d0: mi restituisce questi dati. Sono pero incmprensibili per me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777226/
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/
<Andrewxubuntu> ma una volta scaricato il driver in questione come devo fare lo devo unpaccare e dopo come faccio ad  aprirlo dal terminale
<Andrewxubuntu> ?
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, se domandi nel portale Chiedi, magari ti guidano con calma, senza fretta
<cristian_c> su quella guida su askubuntu
<Andrewxubuntu> capito volevo sapere solo questo da te cristian
<Andrewxubuntu> perchè non ci capisco bene su sti siti di ubuntu
<Kaos_One> saaaalvveeeeeeee :D
<cristian_c> Andrewxubuntu, vai sul portale Chiedi, scrivi il tuo problemi e linki la guida della pagina askubuntu
<cristian_c> e poi aspetti una risposta
<Andrewxubuntu> ok ti ringrazio gentilissimo
<Andrewxubuntu> auguro una buonaserata sopratutto a te e a tutti  buona domenica
<f843d0> Andrewxubuntu: proprio alla peggio, un USB BT Receiver viene sui 5/10 euro...
<Andrewxubuntu> ma voglio risolvere il problema
<Andrewxubuntu> sono proprio fatto cosi' ahah non mi do pace
<f843d0> Andrewxubuntu: nobile, ma allora ci vuole nobilta`!
<Andrewxubuntu> bravissimo ahaahah
<Kaos_One> volevo chiedervi una cosa.. che voi sappiate a Grub piace giocare a nascondino?! perchè ho UEFI con Windows 8.1 e ho installato ubuntu 14.04 al suo fianco.. dopo di che ho usato boot-repair con il risultato che grub è rimasto finchè non ho avviato ubuntu.. :/
<Kaos_One> fa sempre così, quando esco dal liveCD grub funziona, mi fa avviare windows e tutto, ma se avvio ubuntu all'avvio successivo parte windows..
<Kaos_One> credevo di aver risolto ma a quanto pare non è così :c
<Kaos_One> premesse: SecureBoot è attivo, ma non credo sia lui il problema. Fastboot è disattivato..
<cybernova> Kaos_One, prova a disattivare secureboot che è consigliato disattivarlo
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, ma sudo fdisk -l cosa ti restituiva?
<Kaos_One> cybernova, il fatto è che ubuntu l'ho installato mesi fa e all'epoca disattivai il secureboot.. :/
<Kaos_One> l'ho riattivato oggi ma non penso cambi molto.. alla file è supportato.. quello che mi chiedo è perchè funziona solo per il primo avvio?!
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777347/
<cybernova> Kaos_One, il secure boot serve proprio per poter avviare altri sistemi oltre a winz
<cybernova> Kaos_One, se lo tieni attivato puoi avviare solo winz in questo caso
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, allora sda2
<Kaos_One> dici che disabilitandolo mi riparte grub?!
<cristian_c> Prendere nota della partizione sulla quale è installato Ubuntu. Nei prossimi passi verrà assunto come partizione di installazione /dev/sda1.
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, mi sa che non hai preso nota
<Kaos_One> o comunque c'è un modo per mettere le firme di ubuntu e grub? :/
<andrea1969_> cristian_c:stavo provando a seguire nuovamente la procdura suggerita http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino. cosoa intendi per sda2. seguire la procedua indicando questa anziche sda1?
<cybernova> Kaos_One, fai così: disattiva secure boot e ripara il boot loader nel caso non ci sia più grub
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, tu hai usato sda1 nei comandi o sda2
<cristian_c> ?
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: sda1 e 2 e 3 gia tanto che capisco che sono tre cose diverse :-((((
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: sda1
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, allora non hai seguito la raccomandazione della guida
<cristian_c> e forse hai fatto danno
<cristian_c> perché non hai letto cosa diceva la guida
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: ho letto ma non ho capito
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, la guida ti diceva di digitare: sudo fdisk -l proprio per individuare la partizione su cui era installato xubuntu
<cristian_c> e la tua è sda2
<cristian_c> non sda1
<cristian_c> quindi hai provato a montare la partizione sbagliata
<Kaos_One> okok riprovo :D nel caso poi vi do i link dell'output
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: ok ho capito che ho sbagliato. provo a ripetere il giro di comandi?
<cristian_c> quello giusto è: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, cerca di capire cosa stai facendo
<cristian_c> prima di farlo
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: quindi il primo comando da dare nel mio caso é sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt?
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, prima smonta sda1 è che è la partizione windows
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, ls -l /mnt
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777422/
<f843d0> andrea1969_: sudo umount /mnt
<andrea1969_> f843d0: fatto
<f843d0> andrea1969_: hai smontato /dev/sda1 ora. Puoi montare sda2 sul mountpoint che preferisci
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, sono usciti errori?
<andrea1969_> f843d0: non ve la prendete ma bi seguo fino ad unb certo punto.. sono un bancario... che ci posso fare..
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, quando hai digitato il comando per lo smontaggio, sono usciti errori sul terminale?
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<f843d0> andrea1969_: io ho fiducia nell'umanita`. Non serve essere Lagrange per seguire un minimo, te l'assicuro!
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, posta il risultato su pastebin
<f843d0> andrea1969_: ferma
<f843d0> cristian_c: cosi` rimonta windoze
<cristian_c> oh, sì, scusate
<cristian_c> mi ero dimenticato
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<andrea1969_> f843d0: l ho appena fatto. rifaccio sudo umount /mnt e poi sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt. Corretto?
<f843d0> andrea1969_: corretto
<andrea1969_> f843d0: fatto
<andrea1969_> f843d0: per il momento nessun errore.
<f843d0> andrea1969_: ora con ls /mnt dovresti vedere il contenuto della tua partizione xubuntu
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, digita i successivi comandi della guida uno per uno
<cristian_c> se escono errori, fermati
<cristian_c> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<cristian_c> e così via
<andrea1969_> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777465/
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: intendi dal punto 3 in poi. se ci fossero errori ti avviso. corretto?
<f843d0> andrea1969_: corretto, segui quello che ha indicato cristian_c
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, sì, punto3
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: f843d0 ok
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: fatto sudo chroot /mnt. Se Ubuntu è installato con una partizione di /boot separata (in questo esempio /dev/sda2), sarà necessario montare anch'essa digitando da riga di comando:  mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: mount /dev/sda2 /boot va dato?  Non sono sicuro di niente!
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, il punto 3 l'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, c'è anche scritto: Se non si è sicuri su questo punto, molto probabilmente non si possiede una partizione di /boot separata. Saltare quindi il prossimo passaggio.
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: faciel sparare sulla crocerossa...  quindi salto. Giusto?
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, se sei entrato in chroot puoi dare direttamente grub-install /dev/sda
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, saltando quel passaggio
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, se ci sono messaggi di errore, falli presente
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: quindi salto al punto 5 e proseguo...
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, sì
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9777536/ mi sembra che vada tutto per il verso giusto stavolta
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: non ci sono errori. esco seguendo gliultimi comandi e poi riavio incrociando le dita. Corretto?
<akis24>  si prosegui andrea1969
<andrea1969_> akis24: meglio la banca...
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, quindi anche l'update-grub haidigitato?
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: si. non dovevo? non avevo errori
<cristian_c> ok
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: proseguo con exit e comandi successivi allora
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, poi hai dato exit e gli altri comandi successvivi?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> andrea1969_, sì, devi uscire da chroot e smontare tutto
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: come i bambini. se li porti sul bordo della strada ma non dgli dici di attraversare non lo faccio..
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: :-)
<andrea1969_> cristian_c: fatto tuto senza errori. riavvio speranzoso stavolta.
<pippo> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> il mouse mi e' impazzitgo
<naxil> su e giu e' invertito con destra sinistra
<naxil> ...
<naxil> come risolvo?
<Kaos_One> cybernova, ok ho risolto QUEL problema :D ma tanto ho fottuto l'intero sistema operativo di ubuntu e stando sotto esame credo che lo riprenderò tra un mesetto..
<Kaos_One> ora vorrei sapere chi è il genio che ha messo un bug quando il sistema va sulla schermata di blocco: se metto la password giusta non fa niente e non mi fa accedere, se metto quella sbagliata nemmeno.. stavo installando delle cose e mi sono ritrovato a dover spegnere il sistema.. >.< che palle!
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> sto diventando matto
<naxil> ho il mouse invertito
<naxil> destra sinistra e' diventato su giu
<naxil> ragazzi sto a diventa matto
<naxil> ho il mouse ivnertito
<naxil> e non so perche'
<f843d0> naxil: hai gia` provato a riavviare?
<naxil> si si
<naxil> ho il mouse invertito
<f843d0> naxil: synclient Orientation=0 ?
<naxil> su e giu e' diventato sinstra destra e viceversa
<naxil> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<naxil> f843d0, questo mi dice
<f843d0> naxil: dpkg -l | grep synaptics
<naxil> ii  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics          1.7.4-0ubuntu1                        i386         Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server
<f843d0> naxil: which synclient
<naxil> dice
<naxil> che c'e'
<naxil> in usr bin
<naxil> ma sempre a me ste cose strane
<f843d0> naxil: che versione di ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<naxil> sto ammattendo
<naxil> possibile che mi si e' invertito il mouse
<naxil> cmq 12.04
<naxil> aspe che riavvio
<Kaos_One> qualcuno ha provato cinnamon? è più stabile di gnome 3?
<enziosavio> È meglio Gnome-shell
<Kaos_One> intendi la versione simile a gnome2?
<rabar> buona sera
<cybernova> !ciao | rabar
<ubot-it> rabar: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<rabar> oh funciona :-)
<rabar> saranno quindici anni che non entro in una chat di questo tipo
<rabar> potete dirmi come funziona esattamante ?
<cybernova> rabar, questa è una chat di supporto solo per so ubuntu, per tutto il resto c'è il canale di chat
<rabar> di questo sono convinto
<rabar> solo volovo conoscere un po le modalità di accesso
<rabar> si può utilizzate anche con un smatphonr vero ?
<cybernova> !chat | rabar
<ubot-it> rabar: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rabar> avrei una domanda da fare relativa al punto di mount
<rabar> per far funzionare bene un programma di backup vorrei montare automaticamente un paio  di dischi .Il programma "Dischi mi propone di
<rabar> di default un percorso diverso da quello che è il mount manuale. Posso cambiarlo e utilizzare quello  che si attiva con mount manuale ?
<oblo> credo sia udisks a creare casini coi punti di mount.. prima mi venivano montati in /run/nomeutente o qualcosa di simile
<siramadeus> aiuto: sto cercando di installare ubuntu su un pc fisso ma ad un certo punto l'installazione si blocca
<LostInMyHead> !aiuto | siramadeus
<ubot-it> siramadeus: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<LostInMyHead> mmm...
<LostInMyHead> !dettagli | siramadeus
<ubot-it> siramadeus: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<siramadeus> arrivo alla finestra "installation type"  dove trovo in fondo una stringa che mi dice: device for boot loader installation ed è indicato solo /dev/sda  clicco su install ma si blocca tutto
<LostInMyHead> installation type?
<LostInMyHead> scusa cosa stai installando esattamente?
<siramadeus> ubuntu
<siramadeus> sistema operativo scaricato da nternet nel sito
<LostInMyHead> che sito e che sistema
<siramadeus> http://www.linux.it/linux
<LostInMyHead> che centra con ubuntu?
<frenko> salve, non so come installare il wifi.... cioè non vede il dispositivo wireless
<siramadeus> ubuntu è non è un sistema operativo?
<frenko> attualmente sono connesso col cavo al router ADSL
<cybernova> siramadeus, si blocca cioè da qualche messaggio di errore?
<mugna> Ciao a tutti, sto cercando di installare Xubuntu su un acer aspire one D257. Al momento ho W8 installato.
<mugna> il problema è che inizialmente il programma di installazione crashava subito dopo la selezione del layout della tastiera
<mugna> ora non crasha niente ma ho un bellissimo schermo nero dopo la splash screen di xubuntu... e come se non bastasse W8 non è più avviabile.. qualche consiglio?
<krabador> mugna, xubuntu non è responsabile del mancato riavvioi di windows 8 se non hai operato su hd, o non hai compiuto un'installazione
<krabador> mugna, cosa hai fatto quando hai avviato il supporto di installazione ?
<mugna> mi ha chiesto se intendevo sostituire w8 con xubuntu (ho selezionato questa voce), poi mi ha chiesto la pass del wifi per scaricare gli aggiornamenti e ho selezionato il layout italiano per la tastiera
<mugna> nient'altro
<mugna> se non il crash del programma di installazione
<krabador> mugna, se hai assecondato la voce di cui parli, non c'è piu' windows 8 nel pc
<mugna> il problema non è win8 (per ripristinarlo rimetto l'iso sulla chiavetta e reinstallo tutto)
<mugna> ma il programma di installazione che crasha
<mugna> (di xubuntu=
<krabador> mugna, era per "e come se non bastasse W8 non è più avviabile"
<krabador> mugna, potresti avere problemi con la pendrive, o con la iso installata all'interno
<krabador> !md5 | mugna
<ubot-it> mugna: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<krabador> controlla l'hash della iso scaricata
<mugna> ok procedo
<mugna> l'hash corrisponde, a questo punto provo a rendere avviabile un'altra pendrive
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-18
<Lubuntu> Buondì
<Lubuntu> posso chiedere un aiutino x favore?
<gigirock> !aiuto
<gigirock> Guest10120, spara la tua domanda se qualcuno ha la risposta ti risponde
<Guest10120> Ho un problema circa una connessione Mobile Broadband su Lubuntu 15.10
<Guest10120> grazie gigi
<Guest10120> Lubuntu riconosce la mia chiavetta Olivetti Olicard 200 e navigo tranquillamente, tuttavia quando riavvio il pc sparisce la connessione appena creata e anzi devo togliere e rimettere la chiavetta per ricreare daccapo la connessione! Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Guest10120> è un bug dell'applet?
<Guest10120> devo aggiornare dei driver o modificare da shell?
<akis24> Guest10120: prova a  impostare la connessione da network-manager e salvala e poi vedi se resta memorizzata
<Guest10120> Si, connessioni di rete e la creo lì
<Guest10120> ad essere più precisi la connessione creata rimane ma l'indicatore in basso a dx non la rileva
<Guest10120> cioè se clicco sull'icona a dx in basso x connettermi non viene visualizzata
<gigirock> Guest10120, controlla la spunta "connessione automatica" e " questa connessione e' per tutti gli utenti"
<gianni93> salve a tutti io ho un problema sullo spegnimento con il mio computer portatile lenovo b50-30
<gianni93> chi può fornirmi assistenza per cortesia?
<Maxiride_> gianni93: che tipo di problema hai? Sii esastivo =)
<Maxiride_> *esaustivo
<gianni93> praticamente faccio per spegnelo e la schermata di spegnimento si blocca e non prosegue, nel senso che si ferma al secondo pallino e non si spegne il computer
<gianni93> ho letto che per il mio computer lenovo b50-30 è un problema già riscontrato da numerosi utenti
<Maxiride_> a computer acceso prova ad aprire il terminale
<Maxiride_> e a dare il comando "sudo reboot now > log_spegnimento.txt"
<Maxiride_> in questo modo puoi controllare a schermo se il terminale ti restituisce degli errori, se il pc si riavvia nel file log_spegnimento ci saranno comunque i messaggi dati in risposta da sudo reboot now
<Maxiride_> intato si può tentare di investigare partendo così
<Maxiride_> gianni93: devo andare via scusami ^^
<gianni93> grazie dell'aiuto =)
<Guest57342> Ciao a tutti
<krabador> Guest57342, salve
<Guest57342> Salve, per chi fosse interessato,gruppo Telegram di Tecnlogia e Informatica https://telegram.me/joinchat/BQTFjgTXKj48p-Xyv2tYmw
<krabador> Guest57342, hai sbagliato posto
<noob001> salve ragazzi ho un problemino niente male: ubuntu 12.04 con internet funzionante da gui ma non da terminale, ping, apt-get insall e quant'altro danno come output host sconosciuto. come mai? mi date una mano? grazie
<Carlin0> noob001, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<noob001> si
<noob001> Carlin0, si
<krabador> noob001, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e fa un pastebin del risultato
<krabador> noob001, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<noob001> krabador, mi dice semplicemente "host sconosciuto" dopo parecchio tempo che ci prova e non succede nulla, ma invece il gestore updates grafico funziona perfettamente, così x-chat, così firefox
<noob001> krabador, impossibile risolvere l'host
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin noob001
<Carlin0> tutto l'output
<noob001> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14567610/
<noob001> Carlin0, krabador , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14567610/
<krabador> noob001, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> pastebin
<noob001> krabador, ok ma quelle non sono solo le liste sorgenti? non è solo quello, manco un ping mi fa fare
<krabador> noob001, per favore, fa il pastebin
<noob001> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14567640/
<Carlin0> noob001, metti anche ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<noob001> Carlino, è vuoto, non c'è nulla
<noob001> Carlin0, è vuoto, non c'è nulla
<krabador> noob001, che dns sono impostati nella tua rete?
<krabador> e prevalentemente a quale rete sei attaccato?
<noob001> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14567692/
<krabador> noob001, ok, setta in network manager , alla voce della connessione cablata , questo dns 208.67.222.222
<davegarath> noob001: metti su pastebin: hostname; cat /etc/hosts; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<krabador> al che , sconnetti e riconnetti
<krabador> alfa bravo charlie.
<noob001> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14567794/
<mister11> ciao a tutti, vorrei scaricare una versione di Ubuntu con Wubi, mi sapreste indicarne una....!!!! Grazie!
<noob001> krabador; http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14567794/
<krabador> mister11, wubi è drasticamente sconsigliato
<davegarath> noob001: hai rinominato la tua macchina ? sudo gedit /etc/hosts ; # aggiungi dopo user-H97M-HD3 : noob001
<mister11> mi sai dire perchè?
<Carlin0> per fortuna mi pare non esista + wuudy
<krabador> mister11, da parecchi problemi
<krabador> Carlin0, esiste ancora
<mister11> ok! capito,grazie!
<krabador> mister11, fa un'installazione reale, in una partizione apposta, che puoi direttamente fare dall'installer
<krabador> o dallo stessso supporto di installazione in sessione di prova
<charlie0330> mister11 oppure se hai una macchina recente ma neanche tanto potresti provare a usare una virtual machine
<charlie0330> se sei interessato informati
<mister11> grazie ragazzi! mi informo!
<joke2k> Ciao a tutti, sto cercando di aggiornare il kernel di una installazione di ubuntu server da 3.11 a 3.19, ma se vedo `uname -a` mi dice che uso il 3.19, mentre se lancio `cat /proc/cmdline` mi dice che parto ancora con il 3.11, inoltre non mi caricare le impostazioni che ho messo in /etc/default/grub, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> joke2k: uname -a da il kernel in uso
<krabador> per /etc/default/grub , dopo devi dare sudo update-grub
<krabador> joke2k, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<joke2k> krabador, fatto e reboottato
<krabador> ti dice tutti quelli che hai
<krabador> joke2k, sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg necessita solo del salvataggio
<joke2k> krabador, http://pastebin.com/hKvFWPZr
<krabador> joke2k, ma devi stare attento a come modifichi cosa
<joke2k> krabador, dentro /boot/grub ho default e menu.lst, nessun grub.cfg
<joke2k> krabador, leggendo in giro sapevo che /proc/cmdline ti dice effettivamente come è stato avviata la macchina
<krabador> uname -a non mente
<joke2k> nel /boot/grub/menu.lst ho commentato il vecchio kernel e lasciato il 3.19
<joke2k> krabador, non capisco perche non mi caricare le opzioni che ho messo dentro /etc/default/grub
<joke2k> per controllare se le usava cercavo di usare `cat /proc/cmdline` ma ... addirittura mi dice che sto avviando un kernel vecchio XD
<jester-> joke2k: forse non sono opzioni riconosciute da grub
<cristian_c> menu.lst?
<jester-> non esiste piu menu.lst
<cristian_c> joke2k: che ubuntu server hai?
<jester-> a meno che hai una distro arcaica
<joke2k> cristian_c, questo è il /etc/default/grub : http://pastebin.com/wBt0Chch
<jester-> joke2k: trolli o cosa
<joke2k> partivo con una 13.10 aggiornata a 14.04
<joke2k> jester-, sono inesperto... perchè?
<cristian_c> neanche 13.10 ha menu.lst
<jester-> cristian_c: e ha un file strano
<joke2k> l'obiettivo è installare docker.. niente di speciale
<cristian_c> jester-: sì
<jester-> joke2k: su un server?
<joke2k> nn mi sono mai messo a configurare a livello di kernel, sono sempre stato un "utilizzatore finale" ^__^'
<joke2k> si
<jester-> cristian_c: lasem oerd
<jester-> perd
<joke2k> jester-, posso sapere perchè pensi che sto trollando?
<joke2k> jester-, cristian_c perdonatemi se sto sbagliando qualcosa di palese, vi chiedo qualche dritta non di risolvermi il problema
<joke2k> vabbe grazie comunque
<minimo> ciao a tutti .miserve aiuto perche' grazie ad uno di voi 2 anni fa' ho installato ubuntu e all'accensione del pc avevo la scelta se aprire windowv o ubuntu .ora ho 2 computer e su quello vecchio volevo tenere solo windows e evitare all'accensione di dovere sempre fare la scelta come posso fare?
<cristian_c> minimo: ma vuoi disinstallarlo?
<minimo> si ,voglio disinstallarlo totalmente dal vecchio pc
<cristian_c> minimo: c'è un modo abbastanza semplice di farl9
<cristian_c> o
<cristian_c> minimo: avvia il supporto d'installazione
<cristian_c> seleziona l'avvio della sessione di prova, tramite 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<cristian_c> minimo: quindi, apri gparted, individui la partizione relativa ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> (ma devi essere sicuro di identificarla con precisione)
<cristian_c> la elimini
<cristian_c> e applichi le modifiche
<minimo> scusami cristia ma sono un ultra principiante.
<minimo> il supporto dove lo trovo ,non mi sembra di averlo
<cristian_c> minimo: altrimenti , ti basta avviare l'installer di windows
<cristian_c> che rileverà una partizione sconosciuta. Se riesci ad individuarla con precisione, puoi rimuoverla anche da lì
<minimo> spiegami con l'installer di windows forse e' piu facile?
<krabador> minimo, no
<krabador> mi dispiace
<cristian_c> minimo: e come l'hai installato ubuntu?
<krabador> per info win
<krabador> sei pregato di cercarle ed ottenerle fuori
<minimo> mi sembra che l'ho scaricato,dal sito ubuntu
<cristian_c> minimo: non hai risposto alla domanda
<minimo> non mi ricordo come ho fatto ad installarlo,e' un problema adesso?
<cristian_c> minimo: nel senso, visto che hai installato tramite dvd o usb
<krabador> minimo, noi qui si fa riferimento a nozioni tecniche, al fine di guidare l'utente all'installazione ubuntu. Se vuoi ripristinare la macchina ad uno stato precedente tale procedura, segui la documentazione in base al risultato che vuoi ottenere
<cristian_c> ti basta recuperare quello per entrare in livd
<cristian_c> live
<krabador> se il pc, che hai a disposizione, ha degli strumenti di rispristino forniti
<krabador> consulta le guide a riguardo
<cristian_c> minimo: ma ripeto, fai ugualmente con l'installer di windows, se sai quel che stai facendo
<cristian_c> che comunque non è argomento di questo canale
<krabador> cristian_c, che non fa parte, del topic di questo canale
<minimo> a grazie scusami, ma per avere una guida dove o con chi posso scrivere?
<krabador> minimo, "<krabador> se il pc, che hai a disposizione, ha degli strumenti di rispristino forniti " ---> semplicemente consulta cio' che è a riguardo del tuo pc
<krabador> manuale cartaceo, o disponibile sul sito
<minimo> grazie ciao a tutti
<umberto> ciao
<umberto> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 15.10 in un computer nuovo e vuoto, ma mi da questo errore:
<umberto> tentativo di montare un file system di tipo ext4 in SCS1 (0,0,0), partizione n°1 (sda) su / non riuscito
<umberto> è possibile riprendere il partizionamento dal menu di partizionamento
<umberto> ho due tasti, avanti e indietro
<umberto> ma in ogni caso non finirà l'installazione
<umberto> anzi, si bloca e devo riavviare
<krabador> umberto, fa partire il supporto di installazione con l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installare2
<krabador> una volta finito il caricamente della sessione di prova , connettiti ad internet
<krabador> al che entra qui
<umberto> sono in modalità prova, scrivo dal pc in cui sto tentando l'installazione
<krabador> ok, allora esci dall'installaer
<umberto> ok
<krabador> apri  il terminale
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> metti la spunta a tutto
<krabador> tranne a "sources"
<krabador> e la togli a "cd rom"
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra , torna nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<umberto> software & updates?
<krabador> umberto, si, la prima tab a sinistra
<krabador> della finestra
<umberto> mi chiede di ricaricare i dati, tramite internet
<krabador> se sei connesso, nessun problema
<umberto> ok, le modifiche son rimaste
<krabador> deve aggiornare i sever dei repositories, ed installare pastebinit, che serve ad automatizzare la consultazione dell'output dei comandi che mandi dal terminale
<krabador> agevolando l'assistenza
<umberto> ..ah, non ho capito ma spero serva
<umberto> grazie cmq!
<umberto> la seconda parte, devo inserire quelle due stringhe in cerca?
<krabador> umberto, si, che sono la parte che <krabador> deve aggiornare i sever dei repositories, ed installare pastebinit, che serve ad automatizzare la consultazione dell'output dei comandi che mandi dal terminale
<krabador> <krabador> agevolando l'assistenza
<krabador> umberto, non in cerca
<krabador> nel terminale
<krabador> come dettoti "<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra , torna nel terminale" alle 21:12
<umberto> non ho capito cosa intendete per torna nel terminale
<krabador> umberto, sentiti tranquillamente libero di rileggere messaggi inviatiti , durante un'assistenza ;)
<krabador> umberto, ma sei sicuro di voler installare ubuntu?
<umberto> si perchè?
<krabador> perchè ci sono diverse cose , non del tutto scontate, che vanno imparate
<krabador> una di esse,  è che su linux/ubuntu , il terminale è decisamente fondamentale
<umberto> pensavo di impararle usando linux
<umberto> una specie di prompt dei comandi?
<krabador> umberto, semmai è il prompt dei comandi , che è una specie del terminale
<umberto> ah scusami!
<krabador> specie di
<krabador> non devi scusarti con me...
<krabador> umberto, copia , incolla, uno alla volta, seguiti da invio
<krabador> quei 2 comandi
<krabador> nel terminale
<krabador> quando ha finito, digita sudo apt-get fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo produrrà un link che devi incollare qui
<umberto> ok quando ha fatto lo metto
<umberto> sta scaricando
<umberto> ho fatto copia incolla dell'ultima stringa, ma mi da errore
<krabador> sarebbe?
<umberto> E: Command line option 'l' [from -l] is not known.
<umberto> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<krabador> umberto, errore mio
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<umberto> Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<umberto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14569924/
<umberto> perfetto
<krabador> umberto, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<umberto> Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] timed out
<krabador> umberto, problemi di rete?
<krabador> come sei connesso?
<krabador> umberto, rimandalo
<umberto> tramite cavo, al modem della vodafone
<umberto> va bene provo
<krabador> umberto, non chiudere mai il terminale
<umberto> non l'ho chiuso dall'inizio
<umberto> cmq di nuovo, stesso errore
<umberto> vorrei precisare, ho messo ubuntu su una chiavetta
<umberto> non sono in live dal sito
<krabador> quello non è essere in live
<umberto> provarlo dal sito dici?
<krabador> umberto, fa uno screenshot del terminale
<krabador> dopo aver mandato sudo lshw | pastebinit
<umberto> come si fa?
<krabador> premi il tasto stamp
<krabador> la troverai nella cartella immagini
<umberto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14569976/
<umberto> mi ha dato questa risposta adesso
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> umberto, mount | pastebinit
<umberto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14569989/
<krabador> df -h | pastebinit
<umberto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14570005/
<krabador> ok, lascia partire l'installer
<krabador> metti la spunta su aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<umberto> tengo il terminale aperto?
<krabador> umberto, quando ti chiede dove installare, seleziona "altro"
<krabador> si
<umberto> ok
<krabador> quando arrivi a quel punto, segnala.
<umberto> ok
<umberto> ci metterà qualche minuto
<umberto> fatto, premo avanti
<krabador> in quel punto selezioni /dev/sda1
<krabador> clicca sotto a sinistra "change"
<krabador> selezioni nel menu a tendina on alto "ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> "mount pount   / "
<krabador> spunta per la formattazione
<umberto> fatto, premo ok
<umberto> punto di mount inserito non valido
<krabador> si, premi ok
<krabador> umberto,  /
<krabador> deve essere   / il punto di mount
<umberto> dice che deve iniziare con /
<umberto> cmq ora ho una finestra con queste scritte
<umberto> Prima di poter scegliere una nuova dimensione per la partizione, le modifiche devono essere scritte sul disco.
<umberto> Questa operazione non può essere annullata.
<umberto> L'operazione di ridimensionamento potrebbe durare a lungo.
<umberto> tasti avanti e indietro
<krabador> umberto, allora
<krabador> torna indietro
<krabador> seleziona /dev/sda1
<krabador> clicca "change"
<krabador> fa schermata
<umberto> ok fatto
<krabador> e postala http://imgur.com/
<krabador> al che metti  il link della foto qui
<umberto> messo
<krabador> umberto, non mi sembra
<krabador> non lo vedo il link
<krabador> ...
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/T20nM
<umberto> stavo dimenticando di copiare il ink..
<umberto> link*
<krabador> perfetto , vai avanti
<umberto> premo installa?
<krabador> si
<umberto> confermo le modifiche all'hard disk
<umberto> le partizioni
<krabador> si
<umberto> sta lavorando
<krabador> perfetto
<umberto> sono 10 minuti che è fermo in un punto.. non segnala niente, aspetto?
<krabador> umberto, fammi un'immagine
<krabador> umberto, possono esserci delle attese
<rasman_net> sera
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/s46pn
<krabador> salve <rasman_net>
<umberto> salve
<krabador> umberto, aspetta.
<umberto> ok
<umberto> tra poco dovrò andare via, lascio lavorare il pc e quanto torno vedo dov'è arrivato
<umberto> nel caso cerco di nuovo la chat
<krabador> fallo fare.
<krabador> umberto, ok #ubuntu-it
<umberto> grazie mille del supporto!
<umberto> ciao
<krabador> umberto, "supporto tecnico" ---> http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<rasman_net> sera krabador
<kalo90> ciaoo
<kalo90> krabador
<krabador> kalo90, ciao, questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale, ed ha il log
<kalo90> ok grazie
<krabador> chiedi pure
<kalo90> programmi per masterizzare?
<krabador> kalo90, ce ne sono
<krabador> come ti ho detto oggi nel canale di chat liber
<Carlin0> xfburn
<kalo90> okok grazie
<krabador> xfburn è il piu' indicato
<kalo90> cmq grazie davvero
<krabador> per lubuntu
<kalo90> va troppo bene
<kalo90> lubunto
<krabador> ed è anche uno dei piu' funzionali
<krabador> sudo apt-get install xfburn
<krabador> rasman_net, benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<kalo90> cmq per quanto rigurda il terminale
<kalo90> dove posso trovare una lista di tutte
<krabador> kalo90, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase
<kalo90> peeeeeeerfettooooo
<kalo90> grazie
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<kalo90> ottimo ora li studio
<krabador> kalo90, hai mai usato internet?
<krabador> nel senso , il browser , google, eccetera?
<kalo90> sii certo
<krabador> kalo90, allora, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione
<krabador> fa tua questa risorsa
<kalo90> ma siccome c sei tu
<kalo90> chiedo a te
<kalo90> ;-)
<krabador> beh, no
<krabador> aiutati che dio t'aiuta
<krabador> molto semplicemente.
<kalo90> amunì
<kalo90> daaai
<krabador> non inquinare il log
<krabador> per favore
<krabador> questa risorsa serve per fare supporto, non per fare corsi di informatica di base
<kalo90> che sei suscettibile
<kalo90> ok
<kalo90> raga una cosa
<kalo90> ho provato a mettere sul terminale
<Carlin0> scrivi tutto su una riga kalo90
<kalo90> sudo apt-get install XFBURNN
<kalo90> OK
<kalo90> cmq non funzione
<kalo90> funziona
<Carlin0> sudo apt install xfburn
<kalo90> mi dice comando non trovato
<kalo90> okok
<Carlin0> fai coppia incolla
<kalo90> grz
<Carlin0> se da errore metti in pastebin
<kalo90> devo levare il trattino
<kalo90> cosa serve?
<kalo90> scusa per aggiornare il flash player di lubunto?
<jester-> kalo90: install chrome da sito google che ce  l'ha gia incorporato
<kalo90> ok
<jester-> kalo90: prima togli quello da repo se installato
<davide96> salve
<davide96> ho un problema
<davide96> ho un acer aspire e5 573g con windows 10 e un i5 con 4GB di ram
<Carlin0> esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa ...
<davide96> e ho installato ubuntu (come da procedura)
<davide96> il mio intento è quello di avere in dual boot sia ubuntu che windows
<davide96> solo che a procedure ultimate, una volta riavviato il pc
<davide96> mi parte in automatico windows
<davide96> cioè la schermata di grub non mi esce proprio
<davide96> ho provato a risovlere il problema anche utilizzando bootrepair ma niente da fare
<davide96> come potrei risolvere questo problema?
<krabador> davegarath, accedi in bios, quali sono le opzioni di boot ?
<davide96> sono
<davide96> windows
<davide96> hdd
<davide96> network
<davide96> cd-dvd
<krabador> prova come prima opzione, windows, , poi hdd, sempre come prima opzione
<krabador> vedi che fa
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-19
<niky79> salve
<niky79> sto scaricando ubuntu 15.10
<niky79> ma e' in italiano?
<niky79> anche il testo?
<krabador> è in italiano
<web7> Ciao, ho un problema con kubuntu, ieri tutto funzionava benissimo, oggi all'avvio mi ha segnalato errori su disco non è riuscita la correzione errori ed adesso avvia ma non vedo sfondo nè    ho accesso alle cartelle
<web7> durante il tentativo di correzione errori mi usciva che non riusciva a montare il disco
<Carlin0> web7, che versione di kubuntu ?
<web7> 14.04
<Carlin0> web7, hai fatto qualcosa di particolare ieri ?
<web7> assolutamente  no
<sonne> web7, spento male? andata via la corrente?
<web7> no
<sonne> l'installazione l'hai fatta tutta di default? non hai scelto filesystem strani in fase di partizionamento?
<web7> di default
<web7> ma è più di un anno che lo uso senza problemi, solo stamane avvio con errori
<sonne> hai diviso l'installazione in più partizioni? ad esempio una separata per /home?
<web7> non ricordo bene
<sonne> capisco.. purtroppo il tuo problema è un po' insolito, ed è difficile da esaminare senza informazioni precise
<Carlin0> web7, sei da kubuntu ora ?
<web7> si
<sonne> da quella kubuntu che funziona male?
<Carlin0> apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> web7, df -h | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ls -al | pastebinit
<Carlin0> web7, il 2° e il 3° comando generano dei link , postali qui
<web7> ho fatto sudo apt install pastebinit per ora
<web7> primo link  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14574430/
<web7> secondo link http://paste.ubuntu.com/14574441/
<sonne> web7, dmesg | pastebinit
<web7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14574451/
<matadores> !chat
<sonne> web7, a giudicare dai dati che ci hai passato il sistema non ha problemi.. cos'è che non funziona più esattamente? solo lo sfondo del desktop?
<web7> lo sfondo non compare, ma non è un problema, le cartelle di lavoro mi dice che non esistono
<sonne> non esistono?
<antoniobot> ho un vecchio pc con windows xp come posso installare ubuntu? Grazie
<web7> clicco sulla cartella e mi dice che non è esistente....
<sonne> quale cartella, ad esempio?
<web7> progetti
<gigirock> !installazione | antoniobot
<Carlin0> antoniobot, vecchio quanto ?
<antoniobot> 2009?
<sonne> web7, si dovrebbe trovare nella tua home? o in qualche altra cartella?
<matadores> buon giorno
<antoniobot> ha le porte usb
<antoniobot> ma non funziona il lettore dvd
<gigirock> antoniobot, che processore che ram che hdd
<sonne> antoniobot, stai usando windows ora?
<Carlin0> web7, nella home la cartella progetti in effetti non c'è
<web7> e dov'è?
<antoniobot> il computer funziona ma lentamente computer intel pentium (R) 4 CPU 2.0 GHz o,99 di RAM
<sonne> web7, come ci accedi di solito a questa cartella "progetti"?
<matadores> per cambiare thema a ubuntu che devo fare?
<Carlin0> antoniobot, lubuntu
<web7> avevo creato delle icone in Dolfin
<akis24> matadores: sceglierne uno dalle impostazioni del menu'
<antoniobot> prego?
<web7> non riesco nemmeno ad accedere alla root
<sonne> web7, alla root? cosa intendi?
<matadores> intendo  mettere come kde o cinemond
<web7> da radice, in dolphin
<sonne> matadores, quelli non sono temi, sono shell alternative..
<matadores> ho provato sempre con guida ufficiale  sbagliando perchè sicurament eho sbagliato guida
<akis24> matadores: intendi installare kde  d.e. ?
<matadores> ho reinstallato ubuntu
<matadores> vorrei mettere invece di laterale la barra delle applicazioni
<matadores> in basso a destra
<matadores> non so come fare
<sonne> web7, purtroppo non riesco a capire bene la tua situazione.. facciamo una cosa per volta, hai detto che non trovi questa cartella "progetti" - come ci entri di solito? dai documenti? dalla home?
<sonne> se sul terminale scrivi "find . -type d -iname progetti" (senza le "virgolette"), cosa succede?
<web7> entro dal programma dolphin(quello delle cartelle), ma non ricordo dove fossero queste cartelle perchè avevo creato icone di accesso facilitato
<sonne> ah ok
<akis24> matadores: la barra di unity non si sposta con facilita'   tanto valeva installare kubuntu se volevi un desktop piu' configurabile
<web7> adesso ho trovato progetti si dovrebbe vedere da home/tatiana/Documenti, è in documenti
<web7> ma non la vedo però
<sonne> matadores, in effetti unity, la shell di default di ubuntu, non è un gran che a configurabilità..
<web7> ho perso i dati?
<sonne> web7, non è detto
<sonne> fai ls Documenti | pastebinit
<sonne> inviami pure il link in privato se preferisci non far vedere a tutti cosa hai nel computer :)
<matadores> akis24 posso intendere male ma alla fine installando ciò che dici te alla fine non aveva già tutto come ha già ubuntu
<web7> ma mi esce un messaggio "Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<web7> "
<akis24> matadores:  kubuntu utilizza kde ubuntu unity  come D.E.
<sonne> web7, capisco.. quindi dentro "Documenti" non c'è niente?
<matadores> quindi esiste una guida per fare ciò ce chiedo?(intendo sempre ufficiale)
<sonne> il comando che ti avevo scritto prima, che inziava con "find", l'hai provato? è uscito qualcosa?
<web7> in realtà c'erano altre cartelle, ma adesso non le vede
<web7> come progetti e altre cartelle, sembrano sparite
<sonne> matadores, non servono grandi guide.. vuoi installare kde? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop - lubuntu-desktop per lxde, non ricordo gli altri
<akis24> matadores:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Kde/InstallazioneKde4  la guida ufficiale è questa
<sonne> poi fai logout, e al login scegli un desktop o un altro
<web7> cioò dipende dal fatto che prima all'avvio ha trovato errori e non è riuscito a risolverli?
<sonne> web7, può darsi.. fai questo: sudo ls /lost+found | pastebinit
<web7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14574510/
<sonne> ahia
<sonne> aggiungi " -l " dopo ls e rifai per favore
<matadores> un altra cosa se potete aiutarmi
<web7> sonne parlavi con me?
<sonne> web7, si
<matadores> volgio sentire l'audio dalla tv invece che dal pc però come inseirsco nel disegno delle cuffiette non sento piu l'audio
<web7> ahia riferito ame?
<sonne> si
<web7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14574523/
<sonne> ok
<sonne> la buona notizia è che i tuoi file ci sono ancora
<web7> fiuuu...
<akis24> matadores: uscita cuffie del pc va messo in ingresso audio del tv pero' serve aumentare livello dalle regolazioni del tv ovviamente audio del pc viene sconnesso
<sonne> quella cattiva è che sono in disordine, e i nomi dei file sono spariti
<web7> come mai?
<sonne> il motivo è difficile da spiegare.. è una cosa che nei sistemi moderni non dovrebbe succedere quasi mai, hai avuto un brutto colpo di sfortuna
<web7> come posso recuperare?
<matadores> si
<matadores> ma come inserisco l'audio non si sente
<sonne> tre comandi sul terminale: 1) sudo cp -a /lost+found /home/tatiana/rec 2) sudo chown -R tatiana:tatiana /home/tatiana/rec 3) sudo chmod -R ug+rwX /home/tatiana/rec
<matadores> scusa mi sono espresso male voglio dire come metto  il tutto non si sente niente
<sonne> se tutto va bene, alla fine, nella tua home troverai una cartella di nome "rec" con dentro i tuoi file, tutti in disordine, ma presenti
<matadores> non è che devo configurare qualcosa  visto che audio e regolato già alla tv
<web7> scritti tutti ma non visualizzo niente sul terminale, giusto?
<akis24> matadores:  magari selezionando ingresso audio apposito sempre se il tv lo permette non saprei
<sonne> web7, se non visualizzi nulla vuol dire che va tutto bene
<sonne> aspetta che siano finiti tutti e tre e poi controlla
<matadores> io inserisco dove ci sono disegnate le cuffiette al pc e poi inseriso i colori rosso e bianco nel pc
<web7> in home vedo la cartella rec, ma non riesco ad accedere ed esce il messaggio che è impossibile accedervi
<matadores> tv*
<sonne> web7, hai fatto tutti e tre i comandi?
<sonne> in quell'ordine?
<web7> si, scritti i comandi uno alla volta con invio fra uno e l'altro, ma non succede nulla
<sonne> ti ha restituito il prompt?
<sonne> o è ancora appeso?
<akis24> matadores:  .chat
<akis24> .chat
<upper> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<web7> sul prompt non ho nulla, vedo solo ultimo comando....
<web7> devo rifare?
<sonne> ok, il prompt è la scritta accanto alla quale scrivi i comandi, dovrebbe essere qualcosa di simile a "tatiana@qualcosa:~$ "
<web7> no
<sonne> se non te l'ha ancora riscritto vuol dire che ci sta lavorando
<sonne> aspetta che finisca :)
<web7> ah, ok scusa
<web7> c'è parecchia roba da copiare immagino
<sonne> quando ti avrà ridato il prompt il recupero sarà finito e potrai ritentare
<sonne> a quanto pare...
<web7> e in rec trovo i file con altro nome?
<sonne> esatto
<sonne> trovi i file con nomi assurdi, lì dovrei riconoscere te ogni file che cos'è e riordinarli
<web7> cavoli...non pensavo potesse succedere, ma cosa è successo in realtà?
<sonne> dovrai*
<sonne> hai avuto molta sfortuna.. qualcosa è andato storto durante l'ultimo spengimento, all'avvio il sistema si è ritrovato in uno stato "confusionale", e ha cercato di rimettersi in piedi come meglio ha potuto
<sonne> una volta ritrovato uno stato coerente gli sono avanzati quei file, e non sapendo che fare invece di buttarli li ha messi da una parte
<web7> ma è un problema di questa versione di Kubuntu?
<sonne> no, è una cosa molto generica.. cose del genere succedono, in realtà, su tutti i sistemi fin dalla notte dei tempi
<sonne> anche se di solito sono causati da eventi traumatici, tipicamente spengimento cattivo del computer
<web7> giornata storta insomma... :(
<sonne> era lunedì anche per lui..
<sonne> per la prossima volta fatti regolarmente dei backup, così non hai paura di nulla :)
<web7> ti ringrazio, spero di riuscire a vedere i file, li vedrò tutti?
<sonne> dovresti, in teoria..
<web7> giusto, hai ragione. grazie
<sonne> nessun problema, in bocca al lupo col recupero :)
<web7> crepi !
<help> buongiorno
<Guest10648> ho riscontrato un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu 15.10 nel mio pc
<poooooblem> buongiorno, ho riscontrato un problema nell'istallazione di ubuntu 15.10
<akis24> poooooblem: che problema  esponilo ..
<poooooblem> ho fatto partire il dvd contenete il .iso del sistema operativo, dopo un lungo caricamento mi ha segnalato che è stato riscontrato un "problema interno"
<poooooblem> mi indicava il tipo di problema come "crash"
<akis24> poooooblem: che tipl di pc ? ram? cpu?
<Minions> Buongiorno, ho un samsung galaxy s3,ho aggiunto un numero all'elenco rifiutati per un breve periodo.. l'ho rimosso ma continua  a rifiutare le chiamate da quel numero, come fare?
<akis24> .chat
<upper> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<poooooblem> il mio pc che montava windows vista, ho controllato i requisiti consigliati di sistema prima dell'installazione e li soddisfava
<akis24> poooooblem: come hai masterizzato la live ?
<kalo90> ciaoo
<kalo90> raga
<kalo90> ho un problema
<kalo90> mi potreste aiutare?
<akis24> .aiuto
<kalo90> ??
<poooooblem> l ho masterizzata su dvd, inserito nel pc e all accensione avviato col boot
<akis24> poooooblem: arrivi al menu di grub oppure no ?
<poooooblem> adesso ho riprovato e son riuscito ad eseguire una prova senza installazione
<akis24> poooooblem: infatti prima si prova senza installare
<poooooblem> però prima non ero riuscito ad arrivare a questo punto, mi ha segnalato l'errore e dopo aver premuto " continua" si è aperta una schermata nera
<akis24> poooooblem: disco riscrivibile ?
<poooooblem> nono
<akis24> poooooblem: bene accertati  che funzioni un po' tutto e poi prova a installare
<kalo90> raga perchè quando metto schermo intero con il browser  non riesce a comprire tutto lo schermo?
<poooooblem> perfetto, grazie della disponibilità, buona giornata
<kalo90> akis24
<kalo90> ^
<kalo90> ?
<akis24> .image  kalo90
<akis24> .image
<upper> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale. .. usa il primo link
<akis24> kalo90: potresti provare a ridimensionarla anche col mouse
<kalo90> si l'ho fatto
<kalo90> addirittura nella scrivania
<kalo90> in quello spazio non riesco a mettere neanche le icone
<akis24> kalo90: posta uno screen su image
<kalo90> mi potresti spiegare come si fa lo screeen
<kalo90> ho iniziato ad usare ieri lubunto
<akis24> kalo90: prova col tasto stamp
<kalo90> ho provato ma non funge
<kalo90> dal terminale si può fare?
<akis24> kalo90: sudo apt-get install scrot
<akis24> da terminale kalo90  ovviamente
<kalo90> sisi
<kalo90> almeno quello
<kalo90> fatto
<akis24> e poi quando ha finito sempre da terminale  scrot e dovrebbe aprirsi qualcosa per effettuare l oscreen
<akis24> kalo90: se vuoi qualcosa di piu' comodo  sudo apt-get install shutter  e dovresti trovarlo nel menu' alla voce accessori  " cattura schermata o simile "
<kalo90> okok
<kalo90> ora provo
<akis24> sonne: ?
<kalo90> ok ho fatto
<kalo90> e si sta scaricando un pacchetto da 160 mb
<akis24> kalo90: mettila su image e poi posta il link in canale qui
<kalo90> no si sta scarivando dal terminale un pacchetto
<kalo90> ho messo
<kalo90> sudo apt-get install shutter
<kalo90> appena finisce
<kalo90> apro shutter
<kalo90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/1V2sANLNRaCmwff3CVzS
<kalo90> ecco
<kalo90> guarda come si vede
<kalo90> c'è questa barra
<akis24> kalo90: vai sull'icona superiore col " doppio schermo "  e cliccaci sopra
<kalo90> scusa l'ignoranza
<kalo90> ma quale icona
<akis24> kalo90: sulla parte superiore della finestra accanto alla icona " x"
<kalo90> .....
<kalo90> si l'ho fatto
<kalo90> lo so come si mette schermo intero
<kalo90> ma rimane sempre
<kalo90> così
<akis24> kalo90: usi la chat dal web ?
<kalo90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/m00fyDQ5Tyik82HRIwDp
<kalo90> si
<akis24> kalo90: usa un client per chat tipo xchat oppure hexchat
<kalo90> c'è preistallato?
<kalo90> Pidgin?
<akis24> kalo90: se non è presente si installa ..
<kalo90> ok
<kalo90> e per lo schermo?
<akis24> kalo90: prova ad allargare usando il mouse non va' ?
<kalo90> nono
<kalo90> ho provato in tutti i modi
<kalo90> addirittura neanche le icone riesco a metterci
<kalo90> è una zona "morta"
<kalo90> cmq sto scaricando xchat
<akis24> kalo90: lubuntu ha qualche problema a creare un avviatore sul desktop ...
<kalo90> giusto giusto
<kalo90> vuoi vedere che devo settare lo schermo?
<akis24> potresti provare kalo90 ma doveva andare a pagina intera a meno di smanettamenti strani sul sistema
<kalo90> hahahhah dovevo settare il monitor
<kalo90> oras funge
<akis24> bene
<kalo90> però la barra delle notifiche è troppo piccola
<kalo90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/TODRZGADQxGYRvhvcVPG
<akis24> kalo90: personalizza come ti piace nei limiti del sistema  e passa in chat.. questo canale è riservato al supporto
<kalo90> okok
<kalo90> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<kalo90> una cosa su xchat
<kalo90> dove mi consigli di andare?
<kalo90> unquale canale intendo
<akis24> kalo90:  i canali di #ubuntu-it  e  #ubuntu-it-chat  puoi settarne a piacere
<akis24> kalo90: il server è freenode ovvio
<kalo90> okok
<kalo90> grazie
<kalo90x> ciaooo
<kalo90x> ragaaa
<kalo90x> ciao
<krabador> ciao kalo90x
<kalo90x> WUELLAAA
<kalo90x> CIAAOO krabador
<krabador> come la va!
<kalo90x> bene bene
<kalo90x> mi trovo veramente bene
<krabador> troubles with your 'buntu?
<kalo90x> i haven't problem
<krabador> bene, molto bene.
<kalo90x> conosci winel?
<krabador> no, solo wine.
<kalo90x> sisi
<kalo90x> wine
<kalo90x> cosa serve?
<krabador> puo' far girare software windows, in linux. fornisce una serie di librerie per consentirlo
<kalo90x> cpt
<kalo90x> esiste mirc per lubunto?
<krabador> susu, kalo, io lo so che lo sai come si chiama il sistema
<kalo90x> quale sistema?
<krabador> kalo90x, per informazioni generiche, puoi andare nell'altro canale
<kalo90x> ok
<krabador>  /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<Maxiride> Hola, uso Konversation e se provo a collegarmi a chat.freenode.net la connessione si ferma a "No Ident response", se invece uso un banalissimo client come CIRC (app chrome) mi collego senza problemi.
<Maxiride> Che problemi ha il mio ident daemon su konversation? Non riesco a capire cosa poter provare a cambiare.
<krabador> .chat
<upper> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Maxiride> thanks
<gigirock> http://us7.campaign-archive2.com/?u=f4e0be5f68e4bbaca651e5914&id=9deb79e4b8&e=5b26a6dcb2 ubuntu news
<umberto> ciao
<umberto> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 15.10 su questo computer
<lorykorea> salve a tutti
<krabador> umberto, e che problema c'è ?
<umberto> l' hard disk e' vuoto
<lorykorea> a chi posso chiedere aiuto tecnico?
<krabador> .chiedi
<upper> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<umberto> si blocca a meta della procedura e dice errore di installazione dell ' ext4
<krabador> umberto, riporta con precisione il testo dell'errore
<umberto> allora ci mettero qualche minuto.. devo riprovare l'installazione
<krabador> quanto è pronto , riportalo qui
<umberto> ok
<krabador> umberto, sei in live , nel computer dell'installazione ?
<umberto> si, ho ubuntu su una chiaveta
<umberto> Il firmware di questo computer ha avviato il programma d'installazione in modalità UEFI, ma sembra ci siano già altri sistemi operativi installati che utilizzano la modalità di compatibilità BIOS. Continuando l'installazione di Debian in modalità UEFI potrebbe essere difficile riavviare il computer in uno dei sistemi operativi che utilizza la modal
<umberto> ità BIOS.
<umberto> Per installare in modalità UEFI perdendo la compatibilità con gli altri sistemi operativi presenti, usare questa opzione. Per mantenere la compatibilità con tali sistemi operativi, NON forzare l'installazione UEFI.
<umberto> ieri non le faceva
<lorykorea> mi collego dal mio portatile(windows) ad un pc con ubuntu da remoto, funziona tutto tranne ciò che riguarda la grafica,mi esce sempre il seguente errore:Failure opening X11 connection from un IP a un altro IP
<krabador> umberto, se hai uefi, a disco vuoto, devi creare una partizione efi, in cui installare il bootloader
<krabador> se dentro il pc, non c'è niente
<krabador> entra in bios, disabilita uefii
<krabador> e inizializza l'installazione tradizionale
<lorykorea> è un problema del mio portatile o del pc dove c'è Ubuntu?
<umberto> quindi riavvio?
<krabador> lorykorea, il pc con ubuntu è consapevole del tuo ingresso?
<krabador> umberto, non puoi entrare in bios da qui...
<lorykorea> si,vedo i file,posso inviare istruzioni....ma quando dal mio attivo cose di grafica non funziona
<umberto> ok
<lorykorea> nella schell mi dice:unable to connect to X Server
<Carlin0> lorykorea, ma ti connetti in ssh ?
<krabador> lorykorea, controlla l'autenticazione
<lorykorea> si ssh
<lorykorea> che vuol dire controlla l'autenticazione di preciso?
<lorykorea> come si fa?
<Carlin0> lorykorea, ssh solo riga di comando
<paolo1908> CIAO A TUTTI, HO UN PROBLEMA CON LA STAMPANTE EPSION DOPO CHE HO FATTO L'AGGIORNAMENTO A UBUNTU 14-04 E SCARICATO I DRIVERS DEL MODELLO MI SCRIVE CHE E' INATTIVA? COME POSSO RISOLVERE LA COSA?
<paolo1908> GRAZIE
<lorykorea> uso uno dei tanti programmini che si trovano su internet per accedere
<krabador> paolo1908, togli il maiuscolo
<krabador> lorykorea, ...
<paolo1908> devo riscrivere tutto?
<krabador> paolo1908, no, specifica la stampante
<paolo1908> epson stylus color 460
<krabador> paolo1908, aggiornamento a 14.04, da dove?
<paolo1908> con cd dato dall'associazione sociale SO3 di Caselle di Sommacampagna vr
<krabador> paolo1908, nel senso, che sistema c'era prima
<krabador> dell'aggiornamento
<paolo1908> ubuntu 12-04 LTS
<krabador> paolo1908, scaricato i drivers, ed installati ?
<paolo1908> si, addiritura mi fa il baffetto verde sulla stampante
<krabador> paolo1908, la prova di stampa ?
<paolo1908> si ferma prima della fine della prova ed esce la dicitura "inattiva"
<krabador> ma stampa
<lorykorea> non mi abbandonate!!
<paolo1908> no, non stampa niente, solo elaborazione?
<krabador> lorykorea, "<lorykorea> uso uno dei tanti programmini che si trovano su internet per accedere"
<Carlin0> lorykorea, cosa non ti è chiaro ?
<Carlin0> 16:37:29<Carlin0> lorykorea, ssh solo riga di comando
<lorykorea> se io metto ssh sul promt dei comandi in window mi dice che ssh è un comando non riconosciuto
<krabador> lorykorea, chiedi in ##windows
<lorykorea> c'è un problema con X11
<paolo1908> ho chiesto ad epson a Roma per l'assistenza e mi hanno risposto picche perchè utilizzo Linux!!! Tengo a segnalarvelo
<Carlin0> lorykorea, sei all'università chiedi ai tuoi professori
<lorykorea> riesci a vedere dove sono?
<lorykorea> woow
<krabador> paolo1908, lascia perdere l'assistenza epson
<lorykorea> cmq se mi dite di chiedere ad altri....scusate il disturbo
<lorykorea> arrivederci
<paolo1908> allora avete qualche idea in merito?
<krabador> lorykorea, non abusare del consorzio garr.
<lorykorea> io abuso?è la prima volta che mi collego qui
<lorykorea> :-)
<andr80> Ciao,
<andr80> scusate, come si fa a installare la versione di ubuntu 15.10 se non è presente alcun file .exe?
<krabador> .installazione
<akis24> andr80: non servono file .exe su ubuntu
<upper> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> andr80, seguendo questi link
<paolo1908> ???
<krabador> paolo1908, oh, datti una calmata
<krabador> non è un call center
<krabador> mettiti tranquillamente in attesa
<paolo1908> certamente, scusa, eventualmente richiamo in un altro momento, non ho particolari esigenze di tempo. Scusa
<andr80> gentilissimi grazie! scusate ma è la prima volta... avevo capito che col file iso cmq per montarlo in un disco virtuale o una partizione cmq avessi bisogno di un file eseguibile! adesso leggo. grazie ancora
<krabador> andr80, devi fare o un dvd o una pendrive
<andr80> fatta fatta!
<krabador> andr80, sicuro di aver fatto correttamente?
<krabador> andr80, come hai fatto dvd/pendrive ?
<krabador> paolo1908, allora , fa per favore una schermata di impostazioni --- stampanti
<umberto> ciao, ho ritentato l'installazione, mi ha dato questo errore:Tentativo di montare un file system di tipo ext2 in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partizione n° 1 (sda) su /boot non riuscito.
<umberto> È possibile riprendere il partizionamento dal menù di partizionamento.
<krabador> paolo1908, premendo il tasto stamp, e facendo l'upload nel sito www.imgur.com
<krabador> umberto, se sei in live, esci dall'installer
<umberto> ok
<krabador> umberto, apri il terminale, digita sudo gparted, invio
<alelandi71> ciao a tutti, una domanda (spero non troppo stupida) nelle versioni da scaricare di ubuntu trovo la dicitura amd64, significa che è fatto x macchine con amd?
<andr80> masterizzato il file iso su dvd. adesso leggo un po', faccio alcune prove e cerco di cavarmela. Se ho bisogno vi scrivo dopo. Grazie mille ancora
<krabador> umberto, hai disabilitato correttamente uefi =
<krabador> umberto, ?
<krabador> andr80, come hai masterizzato la iso?
<krabador> andr80, se hai messo il file, in modalità cdrom, non funzionerà mai
<paolo1908> ok, lo farò, ora devo staccare, cordiali saluti e buon lavoro, grazie
<akis24> alelandi71: significa che è una versione a 64 bit per cpu a 64 bit
<krabador> paolo1908, sei venuto non avendo tempo?
<umberto> allora, nella schermata per entrare nel bios ho scelto l'elenco delle fonti per il boot, c'era la scelta tra l'usb con e senza uefi
<krabador> akis24, sono istruzioni amd64 , che non sono proprie solo dei processori amd
<umberto> ho scelto senza
<umberto> può bastare?
<krabador> alelandi71, ^
<akis24> grazie krabador
<krabador> umberto, sbagliato
<krabador> akis24, ho autocompletato male :D
<akis24> :)
<umberto> ok... riavvio e disattivo dal bios
<paolo1908> si è la prima volta che chiedo, di solito in associazione risolvo le mie difficoltà... essendo un vecchio pensionato mi assistono gentilmente. Grazie a presto
<krabador> umberto, devi trovare la dicitura uefi secure boot
<krabador> paolo1908, ti chiedo solo di tornare con un po' piu' di tempo
<umberto> ok, deve risultare disattivata?
<krabador> paolo1908, in modo da poter gestire con comodo le varie richieste
<alelandi71> grazie
<krabador> paolo1908, torna tranquillamente stasera, piu' tardi, se hai tempo
<akis24> di nulla alelandi71
<krabador> paolo1908, e risolviamo il problema
<krabador> umberto, deve risultare disabled
<umberto> ok
<umberto> a dopo
<paolo1908> GRAZIE
<krabador> paolo1908, figurati, di niente
<umberto> non ho trovato l'opzione uefi da sola, potevo scegliere tra boot legacy e uefi, o solo uno dei due. ho messo solo legacy
<krabador> umberto, molto bene
<umberto> sto installando, se mi da un errore lo riporto
<krabador> umberto, spetta, fa una cosa
<umberto> dimmi
<krabador> umberto, stoppa l'installer, rimuovi tutte le partizioni, e falle rifare da capo all'installer
<krabador> sudo gparted, le rimuovi tutte, chiudi gparted, fai partire l'installer, assegni tutto il disco
<krabador> et voila
<umberto> ok faccio subito!
<umberto> ci vorra un po credo
<krabador> no, un attimo
<umberto> anche se il disco e' da un tera?
<krabador> con gparted, le rimuovi tutte con l'opzione del tasto destro
<krabador> umberto, si
<krabador> umberto, tra l'altro , ti consiglierei, di fare una /home separata
<krabador> in modo da conservare i dati , nel caso di necessità di reinstallazione
<krabador> umberto, che ne pensi?
<krabador> un terabyte , da usare tutto intero per la root, è un po' troppo effettivamente
<umberto> che puo essere una buona idea, ma mi dovrai guidare
<krabador> nessun problema
<umberto> cmq mi da 3 partizioni
<krabador> umberto, allora, eliminale tutte e 3 , con il tasto destro del mouse
<umberto> ok
<krabador> adesso con il tasto destro , sullo spazio unallocated, fai "new "
<krabador> se è in inglese
<krabador> umberto, quanta ram hai, in questo pc ?
<umberto> 8 gb
<umberto> aspetta pero
<krabador> umberto, hai intenzione di sfruttare l'ibernazione ?
<umberto> perche posso cancellare solo la piu piccola
<krabador> umberto, vuol dire che devi smontare le altre
<krabador> tasto destro ---> umount
<umberto> ne ho due unallocated
<krabador> dimmi, è in inglese ?
<krabador> umberto, fa una cosa, fa uno screen
<krabador> postalo su imgur
<umberto> si, cmq niente
<umberto> cancellate le prime due ho potuto cancellare la terza
<krabador> adesso è tutto unallocated ?
<umberto> si
<umberto> ce una riga sola
<krabador> bene, adesso tasto destro ---> new
<umberto> ok
<umberto> apre una tendina
<umberto> una finestra..
<krabador> metti "new size --- 20480 "
<blackat> Ciao a tutti
<krabador> free space preceding ---> 0
<umberto> ok
<krabador> .ciao
<upper> ciao benvenuto sui canali #ubuntu-it dedicato al supporto e #ubuntu-it-chat per discutere di quasi tutto il resto .
<krabador> umberto, nel disegnino, devi avere la partizione tutta a sinistra e grigia a destra, vero=
<krabador> ?
<umberto> si
<krabador> bene, clicca su add
<umberto> fatto
<krabador> umberto, ti ripongo la domanda, vuoi usare l'ibernazione ?
<krabador> perchè con 8gb di ram, la swap non serve
<umberto> cosa e\ l\ibernazione?
<krabador> umberto, come la sospensione, ma la macchina si spegne
<umberto> e si riaccende con qualsiasi tasto?
<krabador> no, con il tasto di accensione
<umberto> si spegne dopo tot tempo di inutilizzo insomma?
<krabador> umberto, te lo chiedo, perchè è l'unico senso, con 8gb di ram, per avere una swap
<krabador> che va creata adesso
<krabador> se ce n'è bisogno
<umberto> qual'e la differenza per l/untente e il funzionamento del computer?
<krabador> umberto, nessuno
<umberto> allora va bene l'ibernazione
<krabador> l'utente che iberna , è uno che vuole spegnere, e riaccendere con il lavoro in sospeso
<krabador> se fossi di quel tipo, l'avresti già fatto , nella tua vita ;)
<krabador> umberto, semplicemente, se non userai mai l'ibernazione, sprechi 4gb di spazio disco
<umberto> eh non ci lavoro cosi tanto col computer.. in genere ci sto poco
<krabador> se crei la swap , per l'eventualità di usarla
<krabador> umberto, per questo , ti metto al corrente.
<umberto> ok grazie
<krabador> predisporti per l'ibernazione significa creare una swap di almeno 4gb, che , nel non sfruttare mai tale feature, praticamente li sprechi
<krabador> visto che con 8gb di ram, il sistema non avrà mai bisogno della partizione di swap, per il motivo per cui la swap è stata inventata
<krabador> ovvero, memoria aggiuntiva per il sistema.
<krabador> a te la scelta
<umberto> va bene, mi tengo liberi i gb del disco allora
<krabador> bene, allora, adesso puoi cliccare sullo spazio grigio a destra
<krabador> tasto destro , new
<krabador> umberto, aspetta, scusami, che file system era settato, nella precedente partizione ?
<umberto> quella che ho creato prima_ da 20 gb?
<krabador> si
<umberto> ext4
<krabador> ok
<krabador> adesso, new, e fai una partizione a cui assegni tutto lo spazio disponibile
<krabador> ext4
<umberto> glielo assegna in automatico, almeno, non rimane spazio prima e dopo
<umberto> gia ext4
<umberto> faccio solo add
<krabador> fai add, applichi le modifiche, con la v verde
<krabador> si
<umberto> ok fatto
<krabador> umberto, dopo aver applicato le modifiche , fa uno screenshot
<krabador> premendo stamp ed andando nel sito imgur
<krabador> www.imgur.com
<krabador> fai l'upload , incolli qui il link
<umberto> mi da errore
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/obe5e
<krabador> umberto, fa un immagine con gli errori approfonditi
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/A1Xas
<krabador> umberto, dovevi smontare tutto
<krabador> ti ho chiesto prima un immagine per indicarti al megliio
<umberto> ricomincio insomma
<umberto> chiudo la pagina degli errori
<krabador> chiudi tutto , torna alla pagina principale di gparted
<krabador> fammi un'immagine
<umberto> sta caricando
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/DvXMC
<krabador> umberto, clicca su /dev/sda5
<krabador> tasto destro "umount"
<umberto> non c'e
<krabador> umberto, per caricarlo, gparted, hai dato "sudo gparted" ?
<umberto> si lo puoi vedere nell'immagine di prima
<umberto> ho resize\move
<krabador> umberto, che opzioni ti da il tasto destro ?
<umberto> deactivate
<umberto> manage flags
<umberto> e information
<krabador> umberto, clicca il tasto destro su /dev/sda5
<krabador> fa immagine
<umberto> se apro la tendina non la salva
<umberto> stamp non fa niente
<krabador> umberto, tasto destro su /dev/sda5
<krabador> deactivate
<umberto> ok
<umberto> fatto
<umberto> ma non noto differenze
<krabador> hai "umount" su /dev/sda2 ?
<umberto> no
<krabador> allora, elimina /dev/sda5
<umberto> su quello ho resize/move
<umberto> ok lo posso fare
<umberto> adesso e' unallocated
<krabador> umberto, ricrea partizione 20480 , 0 free space preceding, ext4
<krabador> seconda partizione con tutto lo spazio disponibile, ext4
<krabador> applica le modifiche
<krabador> umberto, quanto installerai, NON cifrare la /home
<krabador> sebbene ti verrà proposto
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/LGlVG
<umberto> sono messo cosi ora
<krabador> elimia /dev/sda2 ....
<krabador> susu
<umberto> ok
<krabador> e fa quanto appena detto
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/FEJF5
<krabador> bene, applica le modifiche
<umberto> errore..
<krabador> umberto, chiudi gparted
<krabador> umberto, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> metti la spunta a tutto , tranne a "sources" (sorgenti) e la togli a "cdrom"
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> df -h | pastebinit
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/iWdVw
<krabador> mount | pastebinit
<umberto> ok quando ho fatto tutto ti scrivo
<krabador> gli ultimi 2 fanno 2 link
<krabador> che devi incollare qui
<krabador> quando hanno fatto
<krabador> lsblk | pastebinit
<umberto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14576242/
<umberto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14576246/
<umberto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14576247/
<krabador> umberto, sudo umount /dev/sda5 | pastebinit
<umberto> umount: /dev/sda5: not mounted
<umberto> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<krabador> sudo vgscan | pastebint
<krabador> sudo vgscan | pastebinit
<krabador> umberto, hai installato con la cifratura abilitata
<umberto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14576288/
<umberto> cioe?
<krabador> quello che ho detto, che è un'opzione, alla creazione dell'utente
<umberto> ed e' un problema?
<krabador> si
<krabador> pvdisplay | pastebinit
<umberto> WARNING: Running as a non-root user. Functionality may be unavailable.
<umberto>   /run/lvm/lvmetad.socket: connect failed: Permission denied
<umberto>   WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to internal scanning.
<umberto>   /run/lock/lvm/P_global:aux: open failed: Permission denied
<umberto>   Unable to obtain global lock.
<umberto> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<krabador> umberto, sudo gparted
<krabador> menu device, nella barra in alto
<krabador> create partition table
<krabador> new partition table type ---> msdos
<krabador> apply
<krabador> umberto, al disco sda
<krabador> assicurati che sia selezionato
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/nzOMG
<krabador> tasto destro /dev/sda5 ---> deactivate
<krabador> ripeti
<umberto> ok
<umberto> Partition(s) 5 on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes.
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> riapri gparted
<krabador> con sudo
<krabador> e rifà quanto detto
<krabador> per quanto riguarda le partizioni
<umberto> ok
<umberto> sono adato di nuovo in software updates
<umberto> ho segnato le opzioni che mi hai detto prima
<krabador> per pastebinit ?
<umberto> no
<krabador> umberto, tutte tranne sources (sorgenti)
<krabador> e toglila a cd rom
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<umberto> quelle
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> si, tutto cio'ì , è per l'installazione di pastebinit
<krabador> fallo che puo' essere d'aiuto
<krabador> vai di sudo gparted
<krabador> elimina tutto
<krabador> e crea le 2 partizioni
<krabador> come ormai già sai
<krabador> l'importante è che dal riavvio tu non abbia fatto nulla con le partizoni del disco
<umberto> cmq
<umberto> si e' riavviato 5 volte da solo
<umberto> senza farmi vedere il bios
<umberto> o meglio la schermata per entrarci
<umberto> ho spento tenendo premuto l'accensione
<umberto> e riacceso dopo un po
<krabador> riavviato 5 volte da solo mentre facevi cosa?
<umberto> ho aperto gparted e ce gia una sola cosa unallocated
<umberto> niente
<umberto> ho spento e ha iniziato a riavviarsi da solo
<krabador> neanche una /dev/sda ?
<umberto> neanche
<krabador> umberto, questo non c'entra nulla
<krabador> umberto,  ok, crea le 2 partizioni , ext4, comedetto
<umberto> ok
<krabador> applica le modifiche
<umberto> da device?
<krabador> chiudi gparted
<krabador> fa partire l'installazione
<krabador> seleziona poi  "altro"
<krabador> assegna la partizione da 20gb a mano , nello specchietto
<krabador> cliccando change
<krabador> assegnando punto di mount  /
<krabador> file system ext4 con journaling
<umberto> tasto destro mi da solo new
<krabador> umberto, dai, che hai fatto la procedura 2 volte
<krabador> ti sto elencando il tutto o
<krabador> perchè sto andando via
<umberto> ah ok mi sbrigo
<krabador> una volta assegnata la root
<krabador> fai la stessa cosa per la home,
<umberto> ok
<umberto> ce un tecnico ?
<umberto> ho un problema
<akis24> umberto:  quando imposti le partizioni con gparted clicca su applica o sulla spunta verde che appare in alto dopo aver impostato le modifiche  prima di chiudere gparted
<umberto> gia fatto
<umberto> sono al punto dell'installazione
<umberto> dopo aver fatto altro
<umberto> ho mount su / a entrambe le partizioni
<umberto> non mi fa andare avanti
<umberto> se mi sono spiegato male lo riscrivo..
<akis24> umberto: una partizione di /  e una partizione /home  devi creare
<umberto> ahhh non avevo capito
<akis24> eppure krabador ti ha spiegato bene ..
<akis24> [18:52:56] <krabador> una volta assegnata la root
<akis24> [18:53:03] <krabador> fai la stessa cosa per la home,
<akis24> umberto:  la partizione di /root quella di dimensione minore  e il resto alla /home   umberto niente partizione di swap ?
<akis24> umberto: magari appena applichi le modifiche fai vedere uno screen  su image
<umberto> ha detto krabador che non serve perche ho 8 gb di ram
<akis24> umberto:  perfetto giusto
<akis24> umberto: ti basta creare le due partizioni e poi installare
<umberto> devo spuntare formattare?
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/zhzeY
<akis24> si umberto metti la spunta su formattare e poi continua
<umberto> Non è stata selezionata alcuna partizione per essere usata come area di swap. È consigliato abilitare uno spazio di swap in modo che il sistema possa fare un miglior uso della memoria fisica disponibile e comportarsi meglio quando la memoria fisica è scarsa. Se non si dispone di sufficiente memoria fisica potrebbero verificarsi dei problemi d'insta
<umberto> llazione.
<umberto> Se non si torna al menù di partizionamento per assegnare una partizione di swap, l'installazione proseguirà senza spazio di swap.
<umberto> faccio avanti
<akis24> si umberto
<umberto> ok adesso sta installando
<umberto> se mi da altri problemi te li riporto
<umberto> grazie cmq
<akis24> umberto una volta partita l'installazione devi solo aspettare che finisca e poi riavvii il sistema togli dvd se presente  e s iavviera' il sistema installato sul pc
<akis24> di nulla
<umberto> ok, ho la chiavetta ma sara la stessa cosa, la stacco quando si spegne
<akis24> umberto: si esatto
<akis24> umberto: hai modificato avvio dal bios del pc ?
<umberto> l'opzione uefi? si
<umberto> c'è solo legacy adesso
<akis24> umberto:  va bene
<akis24> umberto:  nel caso chiedi qui se ti serve aiuto nel caso uscissi a breve si cena
<umberto> non c'è problema, se non rispondete so perche
<umberto> aspetto che finisca la procedura  o che mi dia un problema e vado a mangiare anche io
<riccardo> dove potrei ricevere aiuto...
<riccardo> aiuto?
<umberto> Tentativo di montare un file system di tipo ext4 in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partizione n° 1 (sda) su / non riuscito.
<umberto> È possibile riprendere il partizionamento dal menù di partizionamento.
<alelandi1971> ciao a tutti, ho provato ad installare tutte le versioni presenti nel download su un lenovo b50/30 con intel, collegato ad internet, installate parti terze, finita l'installazione e riavviato il pc compare una schermata nera.ho provato la stessa macchina conAMD e funziona tutto.quale puo essere il problema?
<cristian_c> umberto:
<cristian_c> alelandi1971: con amd?
<cristian_c> umberto: se non sbaglio, avevi postato una cosa del genere anche ieri
<umberto> esatto
<umberto> cmq aveo i tasti indietro e avanti e ho premuto indietro..
<umberto> non mi da più scelte
<krabador> come sta andando ?
<umberto> male, stesso errore di ieri
<krabador> umberto, uefi in legacy
<krabador> partizioni a posto
<umberto> si
<krabador> e stesso errore, che sarebbe?
<umberto> però nella procedura mi da questo
<umberto> Tentativo di montare un file system di tipo ext4 in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partizione n° 1 (sda) su / non riuscito.
<umberto> È possibile riprendere il partizionamento dal menù di partizionamento.
<krabador> umberto, allora, non ti irritare
<krabador> esci dalla procedura di installazione
<krabador> terminale
<krabador> sudo gparted
<krabador> device --- new partition table
<krabador> msdos
<krabador> apply
<umberto> ok
<krabador> dimmi quando sei arrivato in quel punto
<umberto> ho premuto apply e sta lavorando credo
<krabador> perfetto , dovresti, poi, avere tutto unallocated
<umberto> si una partizione sola unallocated
<krabador> perfetto, new --- 20480
<krabador> come prima, con free space preceding 0
<krabador> poi new, e tutto lo spazio disponibile
<krabador> applichi le modifiche
<umberto> ok applico?
<umberto> ok
<krabador> quando ha fatto tutto, chiudi gparted,
<krabador> umberto, in questa sessione hai messo la spunta nelle voci , e tolta a "cdrom" in software-properties-gtk  ?
<umberto> sisi non ho piu spento
<umberto> e prima che mi rispondessi ho ricontrollato
<krabador> ok
<krabador> allora
<krabador> sempre da terminale sudo lshw | pastebinit
<umberto> sta ancora partizionando
<krabador> che devo controllare .
<krabador> ok
<alelandi1971> con processore amd (sono 2 macchine diverse)
<krabador> alelandi1971, ed è la risposta a quale domanda?
<umberto> ti segnalo quando ha finito?
<krabador> umberto, no , tranquillo
<krabador> solo se da errore
<umberto> ok
<krabador> se dice che è tutto ok
<krabador> chiudi tranquillamente gparted
<krabador> e mandami sudo lshw | pastebinit    nel terminale
<umberto> nel senso, aspetto che finisca per inserire il comando in terminale?
<krabador> si
<umberto> ok
<krabador> aspetta, chiudi gparted
<umberto> prima di inserire il comando, ok
<krabador> quando finisce gparted, correttamente , lo chiudi
<krabador> torni nel terminale
<krabador> e mandi quel comando
<umberto> chiaro
<alelandi1971> ho provato ad installare tutte le versioni presenti nel download su un lenovo b50/30 con intel, collegato ad internet, installate parti terze, finita l'installazione e riavviato il pc compare una schermata nera.ho provato la stessa macchina con un'altra macchina lenovo con AMD e funziona tutto.quale puo essere il problema?
<krabador> ".ho provato la stessa macchina con un'altra macchina lenovo"
<krabador> che cosa dovrebbe significare?
<alelandi1971> scusa, ho provato ad installare il sistema su un altro pc lenovo con processore AMd e funziona tutto
<krabador> alelandi1971, allora hai scaricato 15.10 amd64 ?
<alelandi1971> ho provato entrambe le versioni presenti sul download con gli stessi risultati
<krabador> alelandi1971, adesso, il supporto di installazione , cosa montra sopra?
<alelandi1971> intel dual core 2840
<krabador> alelandi1971, il supporto di installazione
<krabador> ovvero pendrive o dvd
<alelandi1971> dvd
<krabador> hai fatto vari dvd con le varie versioni?
<krabador> alelandi1971, allora prendi il dvd con 15.10 amd64, fallo partire con "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> collegati ad internet, ed entra qui
<alelandi1971> adesso mi organizzo
<alelandi1971> questo dal quale ti scrivo è un altro pc, cmq ho installato la versione di prova sul portatile "incriminato" ed è partito senza problemi
<krabador> umberto,
<krabador> alelandi1971, la "versione di prova" non si installa, si fa solo partire
<alelandi1971> quindi quale potrebbe essere il problema con l'installazione "completa"
<krabador> alelandi1971, se adesso sei in sessione di prova,da quel pc, collega il cavo lan
<krabador> alelandi1971, e connettiti qui
<alelandi1971> ok
<maria303> ciao ragazzi ho pentium 3 500mhz 1 gb ram ho windows xp ma vorrei provare come gira va versione ubuntu ho provato lubutu ma funziona da live ma nn si vuole installare per nnt quindi avevo pensato di installare ubuntu mi date un sito dove poter scaricare qualche verione precedete di lubuntu ho di ubuntu grazie
<krabador> " per nnt"
<akis24> scherzi!!!!!!!
<maria303> per niente sta per nnt!
<maria303> grazie
<krabador> maria303, evitalo per favore, e parla in italiano
<krabador> maria303, puoi scaricare lubuntu 14.04
<umberto> ci sono
<krabador> maria303, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<umberto> ha finito la partizione
<krabador> umberto, fa screen
<krabador> sempre postando nel sito imgur
<maria303> allora?
<krabador> maria303, hai avuto risposta
<maria303> mi date per favore un link dove poter trovare varie versioni di ubuntu
<maria303> ????
<Mr_Pan> maria303, un pc che va per la maggiore età non è adatto per supportare distro recenti ...
<akis24> maria3
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/hDd8Y
<krabador> maria303, ti è stato segnalato un sito in cui provare l'ultima lts di lubuntu
<krabador> maria303, prova quella, che altre speranze, al massimo la 12.04 che non è supportata 5 anni, come le altre derivate
<akis24> !requisiti | maria303
<ubot-it> maria303: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<krabador> maria303, altre speranze non ne hai
<krabador> umberto, fammi vedere a cosa corrispondono i punti esclamativi nell'immagine
<krabador> fa tasto desto, informazioni
<krabador> e fa screenshot
<krabador> alelandi1971, apri il terminale, digita software-properties-gtk
<umberto> ce un messaggio di errore lunghissimo, faccio due immagini per il primo
<krabador> metti la spunta a tutto , tranne che a sources, ed la togli a cd rom
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/jWVPW
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/v9GcR
<krabador> alelandi1971, al che sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> alelandi1971, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<umberto> il secondo: http://imgur.com/a/xx3u8
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/CIgh3
<krabador> umberto, allora, tasto desto , eliminale entrambe
<krabador> applica le modifiche
<krabador> chiudi gparted
<krabador> vai nel terminale
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<umberto> va bene
<umberto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14577631/
<umberto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14577632/
<akis24> umberto:  che modello di pc esattamente ?
<umberto> ah ho ordinato ogni singolo pezzo, ti faccio l'elenco?
<akis24> si specie la scheda madre
<umberto> Gigabyte GA-H81M-HD3 Scheda Madre, Nero
<umberto> Western Digital WD10EZEX Caviar BLUE HardDisk SATA 1 TB, 64MB Cache, versione OEM per integratori
<umberto> 2 di Kingston HyperX Fury Memorie DDR-III da 4 GB, PC 1600, Blu
<umberto> MSI Radeon R7 360 Scheda Video, Nero
<umberto> Intel LGA1150 Processore Pentium G3250 da 3.2GHz, 54W, Grigio
<umberto> ometto case ed alimentatore, se non ti servono
<akis24> bene umberto  dacci qualche minuto ...
<umberto> e ho un masterizzatore
<umberto> ok
<akis24> umberto prova a rifare le partizioni compresa una di swap da 1gb cosi andiamo sul sicuro  e quando finisci posta screen prima di chiudere gparted ...
<akis24> umberto che modalita' hai impostato nel bios legacy only ?
<umberto> si
<akis24> bene rifai le partizioni e prima di chiudere screen su image
<Masthec> buonasera!!
<Masthec> mi serviva un' info su ubuntu... lo sto usando da ieri e praticamente ci sto capendo ben poco :)
<Carlin0> !ciao | Masthec
<ubot-it> Masthec: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/tZuwZ
<Masthec> grazie a tutti!
<Masthec> volevo solo sapere se ho la possibilità di installarci sopra logic
<Carlin0> cos'è logic ?
<Masthec> so dell' esistenza di programmi alternativi
<Masthec> programma di editing musicale di Os
<Masthec> uso un macbook con sopra ubuntu
<akis24> umberto: rifai la /sda2 diminuendo le dimensioni prova con 500 gb per ora
<Masthec> pero' purtroppo con il gruppo ci stiamo inviando dei lavori con quel programma e sto impazzendo per cercare qualcosa... ma un po' per ignoranza, un po' per incompetenza non riesco a trovare assolutamente niente
<Carlin0> qualcosa c'è ora non ricordo il nome ...
<Carlin0> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<Masthec> adesso vedo... se non lo trovo su quella lista quindi devo mettere l' anima in pace?
<Carlin0> aspe Masthec
<umberto> lascio il resto unallocated?
<akis24> umberto la /sda1 come mai da 10 gb  ?
<umberto> tu me l'avevi chiesta da 1gb giusto? prima krabador me la fatta fare da 20480
<umberto> l'ho rimpicciolita un po
<Carlin0> Masthec, ardour dovrebbe fare al caso tuo ... lo trovi nei repo
<umberto> è un problema?
<akis24> umberto:  ti avevi chiesto di creare la swap da 1gb .. per sicurezza
<akis24> avevo*
<Masthec> sisi gia' ho visto ardour
<akis24> umberto: allora per adesso preferirei tu segua bene quanto ti si dice ...
<Masthec> oltre che e' a pagamento
<Carlin0> !info ardour
<ubot-it> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.16+git20131003-4build1 (wily), package size 3636 kB, installed size 13704 kB
<umberto> ..ok mi sono perso questa cosa, avevo capito quella parte li
<Carlin0> non è a pagamento
<Masthec> posso usare solo una demo ho visto prima
<umberto> quindi quante partizioni?
<Masthec> dopo 10 minuti perdo la funzionalità del software
<akis24> umberto:  allora crea una partizione da 20 giga che sara' per /home
<Masthec> posso aver capito male credo, devo leggere meglio
<Masthec> pero' a me interessava il logic per inviare file dello stesso tipo
<Masthec> se non posso usarlo allora fa niente cerchero' di risolvere in altri modi
<Carlin0> Masthec, 1$ ammazza su non fare il tirchio
<Masthec> ah
<akis24> umberto:  la seconda falla da 500 gb per /     e una di swap da 2 gb  cosi siamo certi
<Masthec> ahahah non avevo visto scusa
<Masthec> grande! lo proverò sicuramente
<umberto> ok
<Masthec> per il resto non ho modo quindi di far partire quell' altro qui su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> su linux girano programmi per linux ... cmq Masthec magari se trovi krabador lui ne sa + di me essendo musicista
<akis24> umberto aspetto sempre screen prima di chiudere gparted
<umberto> si
<Masthec> grazie scrivero' anche a lui
<Masthec> un' ultima cosa
<viruztanz> Ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | viruztanz
<ubot-it> viruztanz: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<akis24> umberto: controlla anche md5sum della iso scaricata appena posti screen  di gparted
<Masthec> sto usando un macbook e non mi parte la webcam incorporata... è una cavolata lo so... non credo nemmeno la usero' mai
<akis24> !md5sum | umberto
<ubot-it> umberto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Carlin0> Masthec, per vedere se la webcam va dovresti provare a installare cheese , e se non va e proprio ti serve si possono cercare soluzioni
<Masthec> pero' se potete dirmi come trovare i driver per l' installazione
<Masthec> ok perfetto.... già non so cos'e' cheese
<Masthec> scusate il disturbo comunque..
<Carlin0> un programma
<Masthec> provo due secondi
<Carlin0> !info cheese
<ubot-it> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.1-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 90 kB, installed size 661 kB
<umberto> sono qui, non ha ancora finito di partizionare
<Carlin0> lo trovi nei repo
<thewalkingdead> salve, ho un problema su ubuntu 15.10,con il pacchetto codeblocks,Mi ha cominciato a darmi problemi fin quando non mi si avvia piu,e il gestore sofware di ubuntu riscontra un problema
<Masthec> ok l'ho scaricato... proverò ad installarlo ora
<thewalkingdead> su da terminale che da gui
<Masthec> un' impresa
<Carlin0> Masthec, l'hai scaricato da dove ?
<Masthec> http://linux.softpedia.com/dyn-postdownload.php/830d8cff89946e466ac9e927a2d5b3b0/569eafc8/705a/0/1?tsf=0
<Carlin0> no non si fa così Masthec
<Masthec> ah
<Carlin0> Masthec, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install cheese
<Masthec> dove devo cercare?
<Masthec> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<Masthec> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<Masthec> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<Masthec> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<Carlin0> Masthec, chiudi software center
<Masthec> scusa
<Masthec> non avevo scritto sudo prima
<Carlin0> e ridai il comando
<Masthec> ora sembra che vada
<Carlin0> ok ...
<akis24> Masthec:  ancora ??
<Carlin0> thewalkingdead, prova  a scrivere nel terminale : sudo apt -f install
<cristian_c> umberto: magari, quando effettui operazioni con gparted e scegli applica, ti viene richiesto di salvare i dettgli in un file i log
<cristian_c> di
<Carlin0> e vedi se risolve
<Masthec> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Masthec> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Masthec> cheese è già alla versione più recente.
<umberto> no non mi chiede niente
<Carlin0> Masthec, apri cheese e vedi se va la webcam
<Masthec> dice nessun dispositivo trovato
<thewalkingdead> c e' qualcuno che puo' darmi una mano
<cristian_c> umberto: in ogni caso, puoi sempre visualizzare i dettagli dell'operazione (in corso), premendo sulle frecce che compaione nel riquadro sottostante
<Carlin0> thewalkingdead, hai provato come ti ho detto ?
<thewalkingdead> no non ho letto
<thewalkingdead> non pensavo dicessi a me
<Carlin0> 22:46:49<Carlin0> thewalkingdead, prova  a scrivere nel terminale : sudo apt -f install
<thewalkingdead> vedevo che parlavi con mastec
<thewalkingdead> l ho fatto carlin
<Carlin0> ho messo il tuo nick ...
<umberto> ok, grazie cristian mi tornera utile
<cristian_c> Carlin0> thewalkingdead, prova  a scrivere nel terminale : sudo apt -f install
<thewalkingdead> l ho fatto cristian
<Carlin0> thewalkingdead, ed ha risolto ?
<cristian_c> umberto: e se ci mostri questi dettagli, magari ti si può dire meglio
<thewalkingdead> dice che il sottoprocesso paste e' terminato per vari motivi se vuoi ti incollo
<Carlin0> !paste | thewalkingdead
<ubot-it> thewalkingdead: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<thewalkingdead> no non ho risolto ho provato 5 tipi di comandi da terminale come apt -f install ed altri
<paolo1908> c'è qualcuno?
<thewalkingdead> il canale di indirizzo come si posta
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | paolo1908
<ubot-it> paolo1908: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/7viOK
<thewalkingdead> carlin ho postato il risultato su paste
<cristian_c> thewalkingdead: incolla l'indirizzo della pagina
<thewalkingdead> questo e' l indirizzo
<thewalkingdead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14577987/
<thewalkingdead> e' il risultato del comando apt -f install
<cristian_c> umberto: qundi sta ancora lavorando...
<paolo1908> nel pomeriggio ho chiesto informazioni sul significato che la mia stampante epson stylus color 460, una volta che ho fatto l'aggiornamento  a UBUNTU 14-04 LTS, mi da il messaggio che è inattiva, nonostante ho scaricato ed installato i drivers ed ha il baffetto verde. domanda cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare l'archivio /var/cache/apt/archives/codeblocks-dev_13.12-3.1build1_amd64.deb (--unpack): tentata sovrascrittura di "/usr/include/codeblocks/nsSJISProber.h" presente anche nel pacchetto codeblocks-headers 13.12-1 dpkg-deb: errore: il sottoprocesso paste è stato terminato dal segnale (Pipe interrotta)
<thewalkingdead> secondo voi come devo risolvere
<Carlin0> thewalkingdead, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> thewalkingdead, metti in pastebin
<Masthec> sto installando anche camorama per vedere se mi riconosce qualcosa
<Masthec> il fatto e' che se invio lsusb nel terminale non mi trova la cam
<Carlin0> Masthec, ma sei sicuro che funzioni ?
<thewalkingdead> cristian e carlin:il risultato e' questo :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14578019/
<cristian_c> paolo1908: aggiornamento in che 'senso'?
<Masthec> non so dirtelo! per quetso chiedevo info su come risolvere
<Masthec> pensavo fosse problema di driver
<Masthec> quindi se mandando lsusb non trova niente vuol dire che la periferica usb della cam non funge?
<cristian_c> Masthec: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<Giovanni2> buona sera a tutti
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Masthec> [ 5031.188726] ipheth 1-3:4.2: ipheth_tx: usb_submit_urb: -19
<Masthec> [ 5031.208880] ipheth 1-3:4.2: Apple iPhone USB Ethernet now disconnected
<Giovanni2> ciao Krabador allora io sarei pronto a installare ubuntu sul pc in una partizione
<cristian_c> Masthec: scollegando e ricollegando la webcam
<cristian_c> altrimenti non ha senso
<Carlin0> thewalkingdead, hai aggiunto fonti software non ufficiali quindi non saprei cosa potrebbe essere successo
<paolo1908> dalla Ubuntu 12-04 lts a 14-04 lts
<Carlin0> mi sa che è una webcam incorporata cristian_c
<cristian_c> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily-proposed multiverse restricted universe main
<thewalkingdead> allora reinstallo ubuntu
<cristian_c> Carlin0: simpaticamente thewalkingdead ha anche attivato i proposed
<cristian_c> thewalkingdead: perché hai fatto una cosa del genere?
<thewalkingdead> e' meglio non attivarli vero
<cristian_c> paolo1908: sì, ok ma quale metodo hai seguito, esattamente?
<cristian_c> thewalkingdead: lo sai che i repo proposed sono instabili?
<Carlin0> eh ma oltre ai proposed ha un po di ppa
<thewalkingdead> si
<Giovanni2> Krabador ci sei?
<thewalkingdead> ho fatto una sciocchezza ,reinstallo tutto
<Carlin0> !tizio | Giovanni2
<ubot-it> Giovanni2: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<cristian_c> thewalkingdead: e perciò non sono mai attivi di default, a meno che non venga autorizzato dall'utente
<cristian_c> espressamente
<cristian_c> !c6
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'c6'
<thewalkingdead> senti riesco ad installare solo il sistema operativo senza intaccare la mia home??
<thewalkingdead> anche se stanno tutti su una unica partizione??
<cristian_c> thewalkingdead: sì, puoi farlo
<thewalkingdead> l ho da il  sistema nuovo
<thewalkingdead> ho mi devo inventare qualcosa io
<cristian_c> thewalkingdead: ma devi scegliere l'opzione Altro dall'installer
<paolo1908> in associazione mi hanno dato il dvd con il sistema e così è stato aggiornato
<Masthec> scusate il disturbo... ma praticamente the walkingdead sta chiedendo di installare pi
<cristian_c> e assicurandoti che non sia presente la spunta sulla casella 'formatta' relativa alla partizione di ubunu
<Masthec> piu' sistemi operativi sul pc?
<thewalkingdead> quindi dall installer faccio altro e anche se stanno su una unica partizione installa solo il sistema operativo
<thewalkingdead> giusto???
<cristian_c> in questo modo non verrà formattata, ma otterrai un ripristino
<cristian_c> o meglio rimarrà solo la home, rispetto alla situazione precedente
<cristian_c> thewalkingdead: leggi bene le righe che ho scritto sopra
<cristian_c> che sono scritte in italiano
<Carlin0> Masthec, io ne ho 3 di OS sul pc
<cristian_c> thewalkingdead: se ci sono dubbi, torna pure
<thewalkingdead> si si ce l'ho ben presente
<thewalkingdead> sono pratico di queste cose
<Masthec> che grandi ahha
<thewalkingdead> vi ringrazio comunque ,gentilissimi!!!!!!
<cristian_c> paolo1908: quindi hai installato direttamente la 14.04?
<paolo1908> si
<cristian_c> paolo1908: oh, quindi supponiamo che hai provato la stampante su un'installazione pulita
<paolo1908> certamente
<Masthec> ultima info e vi lascio in pace... io da povero ignorante posso essere capace da solo senza rompere tutto di installare su questo pc oltre che ubuntu mac Os?
<cristian_c> Carlin0: anche se incorporata, sui pc normali la webcam viene collegsta fisicamente dall'interno al bus usb
<cristian_c> all'interno del telaio
<paolo1908> la stampante si muove, legge il file di prova per un certo tempo e poi mi da il segnale inattiva!
<cristian_c> Masthec: che pc hai?
<Masthec> macbook vecchio
<Masthec> il modello preciso non so dirteo
<Masthec> dirtelo
<cristian_c> paolo1908: nella procedura di aggiunta stampanti tutto è andato liscio?
<cristian_c> compresa ricercadriver
<Masthec> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Masthec> Mem:       2031672    1842720     188952     310980      61204     826700
<cristian_c> Masthec: ahhh, hai facetime?
<cristian_c> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<paolo1908> si , ho provato varie volte sempre con il medesimo risultato.
<Masthec> in teoria si ma in pratica no...
<cristian_c> paolo1908: e che driver ti raccomanda?
<cristian_c> paolo1908: non li hai selezionati da fonti esterne, vero?
<Masthec> perche' con il telefono non arrivo a prende il wifi
<Masthec> e sul pc ho installato ubuntu
<paolo1908> il suo specifico che ho inserito
<Masthec> non posso nemmeno dirti di skype che la cam non mi parte :(
<cristian_c> Masthec: sì, ok, ma dmesg dovrebbe restituire qualcosa
<cristian_c> Masthec: in genere sui macbook la webcam necessita di firmware
<Masthec> spiegami
<Masthec> scusa
<cristian_c> Masthec: non so se hai aperto qualcuno dei link di prima
<cristian_c> ci sono pagine wiki dddicate a diversi modelli di macbook
<Masthec> no cavolo... non ci ho fatto caso
<Masthec> nel frattempo credo stavo provando a cercare qualcosa
<cristian_c> Masthec: si può vedere il dmesg completo?
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> paolo1908: quindi non hai scaricato niente?
<Masthec> @cristian
<paolo1908> niente! Non ho scaricato niente da altre parti, solo quello che c'è in Ubuntu
<Masthec> @cristian_c paste [ 3268.012078] ipheth 1-3:4.2: ipheth_tx_timeout: TX timeout
<paolo1908> come ho sempre fatto...
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/19YWv
<Masthec> [ 3278.012064] ipheth 1-3:4.2: ipheth_tx_timeout: TX timeout
<Masthec> [ 3288.012054] ipheth 1-3:4.2: ipheth_tx_timeout: TX timeout
<Masthec> [ 3298.012030] ipheth 1-3:4.2: ipheth_tx_timeout: TX timeout
<Masthec> [ 3308.012022] ipheth 1-3:4.2: ipheth_tx_timeout: TX timeout
<Masthec> [ 3318.012064] ipheth 1-3:4.2: ipheth_tx_timeout: TX timeout
<Masthec> [ 3328.012047] ipheth 1-3:4.2: ipheth_tx_timeout: TX timeout
<cristian_c> paolo1908: ok
<Masthec> scusate ho fatto un casino
<Carlin0> !paste | Masthec
<ubot-it> Masthec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> umberto: non vedo i dettagli dell'operazione in gparted, si possono vedere?
<Masthec> il nick si indica come?
<cristian_c> Masthec: a piacere
<umberto> dell'errore? sono nella pagina di sinistra nell'immagine
<Masthec> cristian_c
<Masthec> ah ecco
<umberto> di destra scusa
<cristian_c> paolo1908: allora, guarda nei file di log di cups
<Carlin0> Masthec, l'importante è il link
<cristian_c> umberto: no, simile a quanto postato nella penultima schermata
<Masthec> cristian_c Carlin0 paste prova
<cristian_c> mentre lavorava
<Carlin0> metti qui il link Masthec
<Masthec> il link come faccio a postarlo ?
<umberto> ah ho chiuso quella finestra
<Masthec> dal terminale?
<Carlin0> leggi
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Masthec: l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> che pastebin genera
<cristian_c> umberto: è per quello che te l'ho chiesta
<Masthec> devo scrivere solo paste si?
<cristian_c> altrimenti stiamo a girarci i pollici
<cristian_c> Masthec: ma sai leggere?
<cristian_c> !paste | Masthec
<ubot-it> Masthec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Masthec> allora scusatemi
<cristian_c> cosa non è chiaro di 'incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste'
<cristian_c> ?
<paolo1908> grazie, guarderò e ci devo leggere qualcosa di particolare? In questo momento sono su un altro pc, ma vi posso eventualmente domani inviare la videata con qualche sistema?
<cristian_c> paolo1908: in /var/log/cups ci sono tre log
<cristian_c> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> no, non questi
<umberto> quindi cosa posso fare ora?
<cristian_c> paolo1908: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LogDiSistema
<cristian_c> umberto: prova a eliminare sda2 e a rifarla
<krabador> Masthec, non ricevo privati , se riguarda ubuntu , dimmi pure qui
<umberto> ok
<cristian_c> umberto: ma stavolta posta la schermata relativa
<paolo1908> bene
<paolo1908> ho bloccato le pagine del log che mi hai suggerito, e domani le controllo. Devo verificare qualcosa in particolare?
<krabador> paolo1908, come va con la stampante?
<cristian_c> paolo1908: in particolare /var/log/cups/error_log
<paolo1908> al momento sono fermo, non ho potuto far niente per motivi di tempo per applicarmi, tanto è vero che sto utilizzando un pc alternativo che non ha la  stampante, ma domani se riesco verifico i vs suggerimenti e vi darò notizie.
<paolo1908> a cristian_c comunicherò i dati dell'eventuale errore che troverò.
<cristian_c> paolo1908: perfetto
<krabador> paolo1908, torna tranquillamente qui in canale
<paolo1908> GRAZIE 1000 della vs. collaborazione e buona notte a tutti, ciao
<krabador> paolo1908, puo' capitare all'ingresso, che si sia oberati di richieste o non si sia in postazione
<krabador> Paradisee, pazienta quindi , all'ingresso in canalae
<paolo1908> nessun problema! Capisco che le richieste siano tante e tra le più svariate... questo è il bello della diretta! buon lavor, ciao a presto
<krabador> ciao paolo1908 , a presto
<paolo1908> ok
<krabador> umberto, a che punto sei ?
<umberto> appena finita la partizione, carico l'immagine
<umberto> stavolta niente punto esclamativo di errore
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/XZV33
<umberto> anche se nell'immagine ho coperti l'altra finestra
<krabador> ragguagliami cosa hai fatto scusami.
<umberto> tre partizioni, da 2, 20 e 500 gb
<umberto> una la swap, una la home e la più grande /
<umberto> va bene cosi?
<krabador> la swap deve essere swap
<krabador> non ext4
<krabador> non te l'ha detto chi te l'ha indicato?
<krabador> tra l'altro in un sistema con 8gb ram non ha senso, se non per ibernare, ma almeno di 4gb
<umberto> ..no, quindi cambio file system?
<krabador> umberto, fa una cosa, eliminala sposta la partizione da 20gb tutta a sinistra
<umberto> senti, voi a che ora staccate? perchè tra poco io spengo e ci riprovo domani
<krabador> sposta anche l'altra , assegnandogli anche lo spazio unlallocated
<umberto> faccio queste ultime partizioni poi vedo
<umberto> dimmi solo quante me ne servono e quanto grandi
<krabador> umberto, sono operazioni che fai tranquillamente con il "resize/move"
<krabador> la swap non serve
<umberto> ok adesso sta caricando, quando ha finito ci provo
<krabador> la root 20gb va benissimo, se non hai in programma di mettere altri sistemi, all'altra dagli pure tutto lo spazio
<umberto> ok
<krabador> umberto, sempre sudo gparted
<umberto> sisi è ancora aperto
<umberto> ho chiuso la finestra dell'ultima operazione e sta caricando
<krabador> umberto, avrai lo schema delle partizioni, tasto destro su quella da 2gb, elimina
<krabador> tasto destro su quella da 20 , selezioni resize move, e nella finesta che ti appare, la sposti proprio tutta a sinistra, col tasto sinistro
<krabador> fai apply
<umberto> ho cancellato lo spazio precedente, può andare?
<krabador> tasto destro poi sull'altra , sempre "resize/move"
<krabador> la sposti a fianco all'altra
<krabador> umberto, leggi quello che scrivo altrimenti non ne usciamo fuori
<umberto> nel grafico è tutto a sinistra
<krabador> quella piu' a destra, una volta fatto tutto con quella da 20 ed affiancata a sinistra, ci clicchi col tasto destro sopra
<krabador> "resize/move"
<umberto> http://imgur.com/a/z3gEe
<krabador> la affianchi a quella a sinistra, poi clicchi sul bordo a destra, e gli assegni tutto lo spazio tutto a sinista
<krabador> al posto che fare immagini
<umberto> gli assegno tutto il resto insomma
<krabador> aspetta che ti si finisca di dire
<krabador> umberto, esattto
<krabador> cosi' fai un'immagine , e buona
<umberto> ok
<krabador> ;)
<umberto> va bene, due partizioni, una da 20gb e l'altra con tutto il resto. applico?
<krabador> vai
<krabador> visto che è un fisso e non un notebook ci sono tutta una serie di opzioni che vanno settate per uefi
<umberto> e uefi cosa fa?
<krabador> umberto, ....
<krabador> umberto, nel bios in "bios features" devi settare diverse cose
<krabador> fast boot --- disabled
<krabador> "Windows 8 Features" ---> Other Os
<krabador> "Boot Mode Selection" ---> Legacy Only
<krabador> "Storage Boot Option Control" ---> Legacy only
<umberto> windows 8 features mi ricordo che era già settato su other os
<umberto> boot mode selection: legacy only l'ho settato prima
<umberto> gli altri non te lo saprei dire
<krabador> umberto, ha finito di applicare le modifiche ?
<umberto> no
<krabador> umberto, prendi nota di questi valori di bios che ti ho detto, e quando ha finito, va a verificare che stiano settati in questo modo
<umberto> ok
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-20
<umberto> non ha finito ma io vado, notte
<Pam> Salve ho appena scaricato per la prima volta ubuntu,ho usato una penna usb e ho attivi sia win 7 che ubuntu 15.10 a 64 bit all'avvio del pc posso scegliere quale dei due utilizzare. Il mio pc è un vecchio compaq presario cq60 e il mio problema è che usando ubuntu lo schermo lampeggia come posso risolvere?
<Zyz> Buongiorno gente :) ho una micro sd che non riesco a formattare ne da windows ne da xubuntu, qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano?
<krabador> potrebbe essere andata. Non durano in eterno
<Zyz> Ho provato con gparted ma non carica il dispositivo e mi da errore
<Zyz> molto probabile..
<Zyz> e per recuperare dei file da un hd danneggiato? In pratica mentre copiavo dei file dal pc all'hd è andata via la luce e da quel momento è stato impossibile aprire   il dispositivo
<krabador> Zyz, questo canale è per il sistema operativo, non si fa assistenza tecnica.
<krabador> hardware.
<jester-> wei krabador
<Zyz> Mi scuso, grazie lo stesso. Arrivederci :)
<krabador> salve :)
<panda20> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | panda20
<ubot-it> panda20: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<panda20> Ho un pc con ubuntu desktop che utilizzo come "server", rimane accesso 24h
<panda20> da un po' di giorni mi era impossibile accedere da remoto con team viewer nonostante mi rilevasse il pc online, ora l'ho riavviato e.....dopo essersi access, essere uscito il logo di caricamento di ubuntu rimane una schermata nera
<panda20> tengo a precisare che i dischi al suo interno messi in rete con samba server sono visibili dalla rete, ma tutto il resto non funziona più
<panda20> cosa può essere e come posso intervenire?
<krabador> hai grub in avvio ?
<panda20> krabador: c'è solo ubuntu su quel pc
<krabador> allora spegni, riaccendi premento continuamente shift
<krabador> in grub selezioni la seconda voce dall'alto
<panda20> ma non mi apre le impostazioni del bios?
<krabador> no
<panda20> ok provo e ti dico
<krabador> successivamente , la voce con l'ultimo kernel e la voce recovery
<krabador> al che attacchi un cavo lan, ed al menu che comparirà, selezioni network
<krabador> e successivamente root
<panda20> krabador: non capita nulla
<panda20> si "avvia" normalmente
<krabador> panda20, grub appare alla pressione continua di shift, al boot del device con ubuntu
<krabador> se unico os all'interno
<panda20> può essere che si sia sputtanato se non appare?
<krabador> non partirebbe il sistema. In ogni caso puoi ripristinarlo da sessione live
<krabador> !grub | panda20
<ubot-it> panda20: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<panda20> ook
<panda20> krabador: provo e vi faccio sapere, grazie
<krabador> panda20, di che ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<panda20> krabador: 14.04 LTS
<krabador> se non ce l'hai piu', fa una pendrive o dvd con 14.04
<krabador> manda in boot, segna "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> segui la guida ripristino grub
<krabador> !chiedi | asia
<ubot-it> asia: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<asia> problema con ubuntu 15.10 . per errore modifica ad una partizione e non si avvia più nulla
<krabador> "per errore modifica ad una partizione " ---> ovvero ?
<asia> pc con 3 partizioni: una di boot e due vuote. volevo provare ad usare le altre 2 formattandone una. al primo riavvio non parte + nulla
<krabador> asia, ubuntu su quale di esse era installata ?
<asia> alla fine del caricamenteo mi dice probe failed..starting version 219. gape up .....
<asia> sulla prima quella di boot
<krabador> !ripristino | asia
<ubot-it> asia: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<asia> ora provo thx
<Alexito> ciao
<Alexito> scrivo perchè riscontro un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu sul mio pc
<akis24> Alexito: esponi il problema
<Alexito> ho installato ubuntu sulla USB ma non riesco ad installarlo sul mio pc. per scaricare ubuntu ho usato un altro pc
<akis24> Alexito: come hai creato la usb e da che sistema ?
<Alexito> in che senso come ho creato la USB? ho usato le istruzioni passo passo che mi dava il sito.
<Alexito> da un sistema windows 10
<akis24> Alexito: che programma hai usato per creare la usb ?
<Alexito> dal sito di ubuntu ho scaricato ubuntu e ho salvato il file sul pc
<akis24> !usbwin | Alexito
<ubot-it> Alexito: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Alexito> dopodichè mi h chiesto di scaricare UNetbootin per la immagine
<akis24> Alexito: usa il programma indicato per creare la usb .. e potevi fa a meno di cambiare nick asia
<akis24> Alexito: unetbootin ha qualche problema con le ultime versioni di ubuntu usa Universal USB Installer come scritto al link sopra .. e poi riprovi ad avviare la usb e priam di installare usa l'opzione " prova senza installare "
<Alexito> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Mattia1965> Ciao amici ho un problema con ubuntu 14, tento di crearmi un cloud personale da giorni con owncloud (che pare sia il più usato) e non ha voglia di funzionare. Avete qualche dritta funzionante?
<krabador> Mattia1965, solo leggere la documentazione di owncloud
<Mattia1965> ci ho provato lo giuro
<Mattia1965> ho seguito anche delle guide su internet ma quando procedo all'installazione mi dice ''OwnCloud non è più disponibile''
<krabador> Mattia1965, solo seguire la loro documentazione, e chiedere nelle loro risorse
<Mattia1965> vabbe
<krabador> Mattia1965, questo canale è supporto tecnico ubuntu , non owncloud
<krabador> mi spiace.
<paolo1908> desideravo riprendere il discorso sospeso ieri in riferimento alla mia stampante epsson stylos color 460 che dopo l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 14-04 lts prima di terminare la prova di stampa  mi scrive alla riga di stampa: inattiva. Ho scaricato ovviamente i suoi dravers ed ha il baffetto verde.
<paolo1908> cosa posso fare?
<paolo1908> ???
<paolo1908> scusate?
<paolo1908> chiedo auto per la stampante che dopo l'aggiornamento a Ubuntu 14-04 LTS mi da errore di inattiva
<paolo1908> se c'è qualcuno attendo
<lucact> salve
<lucact> vorrei avere un informazione
<lucact> sto scaricando ubuntu 15 su una chiavetta e devo installarlo su un pc senza hard disk posso usare la stessa chiavetta dove ho  l'immagine iso o ne devo usare
<lucact> un altra vergine?
<lucact> wow siete molto collaborativi a quanto vedo....grazie mille
<paolo1908> Inattiva - Finished page 1...
<paolo1908> cosa posso fare? Grazie
<paolo1908> ??
<paolo1908> allora?
<matadores> buona sera
<matadores> come si installano i driver della scheda audio? ho provato a vedere nella wiki ma non ci ho capito bene solo sono riuscito a vedere il modello della scheda audio
<matadores> scheda 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], dispositivo 0: ALC259 Analog [ALC259 Analog]
<matadores>   Sottoperiferiche: 0/1
<matadores>   Sottoperiferica #0: subdevice #0
<matadores> okko ringrazio e me nevo
<matadores> alla prossima
<intore> ciao a tutti, ho qualche difficoltà nel montaggio in scrittura un hd esterno formattato in hfs+. seguendo la guida http://appuntidiadam.altervista.org/montare-in-lettura-e-scrittura-partizioni-hfs-in-linux/ dopo aver lanciato il comando sudo fsck.hfsplus -f /dev/sdc2; compare l'errore  "Invalid sibling link (4, 13) ** Volume check failed". La cosa strana è che poco fa il comando era andato a buon fine. potete aiutarmi?
<Andrea> Ciao
<Guest49659> Ciao
<Guest49659> Ho scaricato l'immagine di ubuntu per desktop ma non riesco a scriverlo su una usb per poi installarlo
<Guest49659> qualcuno sa come si fa?
<gualdora> Buonasera, sto cercando di risolvere  un  problema con il touchpad del mio dell inspiron 15. ho aperto un post sul forum,con  scarsi risultati,
<gualdora> qualcuno può aiutarmi.questo il post che spiega un po' http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=606579
<Guest49659> Ho scaricato l'immagine di ubuntu per desktop ma non riesco a scriverlo su una usb per poi installarlo
<Guest49659> qualcuno sa come si fa?
<krabador> !usbwin | Guest49659
<ubot-it> Guest49659: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Guest49659> Grazie
<Acn0w> buonasera, qualcuno ha mezza idea di come poter cambiare i driver grafici da terminale? Nello specifico vorrei switchare da nvidia a nouveau. Provato con dpkg-reconfigure -xserver-xorg, ma non funziona
<Carlin0> Acn0w, devi purgarli e cancellare xorg.conf
<krabador> Acn0w, hai installato bumblebee ?
<krabador> Acn0w, vuoi farlo per comodità da terminale, in un sistema con ambiente grafico?
<Acn0w> krabador, non so che sia. Carlin0 avevo cancellato xorg.conf ma se do il comando mi da una nuova riga di terminale e basta senza fare neinte
<Acn0w> krabador, non ho unity
<Carlin0> Acn0w, meglio se lo fai da recovery
<krabador> Acn0w, ok, cosa hai?
<Acn0w> krabador, i3 come il caro mapreri
<Acn0w> Carlin0, provo a cercare qualcosa
<krabador> fatevi le effusioni in privato
<Acn0w> già fatto krabador ;*
<Carlin0> Acn0w, ma non basta cancelllare xorg.conf devi purgare i nvidia
<krabador> Carlin0, la nvidia-intel si puo' gestire senza operazioni radicali
<krabador> a meno che Acn0w non intenda , per switchare, usare letteralmente un solo driver , per una sola delle schede che ha
<Acn0w> avevo letto che bastava togliere xorg.conf senza nessun purge
<Carlin0> eh ma per usare i nouveau deve purgare i nvidia
<krabador> Acn0w, vuoi switchare, o reimpostare ?
<Carlin0> perchè i nvidia installandosi blacklistano i nouveau
<gualdora> proverò  a rispiegare velocemnte il mio problema velocemente.Quando il mio dell inspiron 15 SOLO con ubuntu 14.04 va in stand-by al ripartire il touchpad non funziona  più.usando il gpointg ho notato che il touchpad non viene proprio riconosciuto  dopo lo standby. ho provato a vedere che driver avevo con synaptics  ma non so cosa ci deve essere o m
<gualdora> eno
<krabador> gualdora, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> gualdora, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Acn0w, da recovery apt purge nvidia*
<Acn0w> krabador, vorrei blacklistare nvidia e girare con nouveau. con i driver grafici invidia ho delle rotture di maroni con lo standby
<Carlin0> e poi cancelli xorg.conf
<Acn0w> Carlin0, grazie, stavo per l'appunto cercando su cosa fare il purge nello specifico
<krabador> Acn0w, te lo devo chiedere
<krabador> ma ubuntu?
<Acn0w> yup
<Acn0w> ho solo cambiato ambiente grafico :)
<krabador> allora  sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krabador> echo 'nouveau' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Carlin0> no rimuovendo i nvidia leva anche il blacklist de nouveau
<Carlin0> l'ho fatto da poco :P
<Acn0w> krabador, proviamo
<krabador> ed a scanso di equivoci , l'ultimo comando,.
<Carlin0> fate vobis ...
<krabador> nvidia-common è una dipendenza di ubuntu-desktop, nel caso vorrai di nuovo unity, devi ridare sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> Carlin0, perentorietà
<krabador> che ha fatto scappare gualdora
<Carlin0> guardal'ora
<Carlin0> ma lui ha detto che non ha unity
<krabador> infatti, "nel caso"
<Acn0w> una cosa
<krabador> hai visto mai torna con <Acn0w > ragazzi, dopo aver disinstallato gli nvidia come mi avete detto voi, ho provato ad usare unity e sto avendo problemi
<Acn0w> xorg.conf lo avevo cancellato già qualche ora fa. Ora in /etc/X11/ ho parecchi file config del tipo xorg.conf.yyyy sostiuisci le y con numeri vari che son le date di creazione automatiche. che ne faccio, li tolgo?
<krabador> non servono a niente
<krabador> quello che puo' essere un backup di una configurazione che ti è servita, tipo uno dei primi
<Acn0w> krabador, quindi posso togliere?
<krabador> magari tienitelo
<Acn0w> va beh, lascio l' ;P
<Acn0w> *lì
<krabador> non ti riempiranno mai un hd, ma non servono a nulla
<krabador> tutti quanti
<krabador> Acn0w, il sistema usa solo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krabador> tutto il resto "è gameover"
<Acn0w> krabador, beh, per impienarlo ce ne vuole XD
<Acn0w> krabador, ora segna nouveau, riavvio e do un'occhiata anche da recovery. Grazie krabador Carlin0 ;* <3
<krabador> Acn0w, sudo nano etc/X11/xorg.conf.quellochesia
<krabador> te ne spulci qualcuno
<krabador> e te ne tieni uno , come esempio
<krabador> per non editarne da capo per intero
<krabador> qualora ti servisse qualcosa di particolare
<Carlin0> a sti livelli allora basta rinominare
<Acn0w> sisi, tengo un paio dei più recenti
<paolo1908> ciao cristian_c sono pronto per la stampante che  ancora inattiva...
<cristian_c> paolo1908: ottimo
<cristian_c> immagino error_log sia pronto
<cristian_c> paolo1908: ho i privati disattivati
<paolo1908> se vuoi ti allego la pagina di error_log
<cristian_c> paolo1908: su pastebin, grazie
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paolo1908> fatto
<cristian_c> paolo1908: posta pure il link qui in canale
<paolo1908> quale link?
<cristian_c> paolo1908: il link risultante dal paste che hai effettuato sul sito pastebin
<cristian_c> l'indirizzo della pagina generata
<paolo1908> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14585340/
<paolo1908> scusa, sono un p inesperto...
<cristian_c> paolo1908: scusa, ma quale file hai postato?
<paolo1908> access_log
<paolo1908> se ho capito bene?
<cristian_c> paolo1908: no, mi riferivo espressamente a error_log
<paolo1908> ti mando l'immagine
<paolo1908> con Pastebin come faccio ad inviare l'immagine?
<paolo1908> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14585445/
<paolo1908> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14585445/
<paolo1908> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14585445/..
<cristian_c> paolo1908: posta pure il contenuto del file su pastebin
<paolo1908> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14585458/
<krabador> paolo1908, digita da terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> paolo1908, copia proprio, incolla in terminale
<krabador> e premi invio
<krabador> una volta premuto invio, ti chiederà se vuoi installare pastebinit, molto utile per agevolare la consultazione dei file di errore
<krabador> premi y
<krabador> una volta fatta l'operazione, copia ed incolla sempre nel terminale, il seguente comando
<krabador> cat /var/log/cups/error_log | pastebinit
<cristian_c> paolo1908: scusa, ma quale file hai postato ora?
<krabador> al termine del quale , verrà restituito un indirizzo web, copia ed incollalo qui
<paolo1908> ho cpiato il seguente /var/log/cups/access_log
<paolo1908> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14585499/
<paolo1908> quello che mi risulta dal terminale
<cristian_c> ecco, interessava appunto error_log
<cristian_c> invece di access_log
<cristian_c> ci sono soltanto dei warning nella creazione dei profili
<cristian_c> ma non veri e propri errori
<krabador> paolo1908, stai procedendo , con i comandi?
<paolo1908> ora te lo mando...
<paolo1908> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14585524/
<cristian_c> paolo1908: puoi ricordare il nome esatto della stampante e del numero di versione di ubuntu?
<paolo1908> epson stylus color 460 Ubuntu 14-04 LTS
<paolo1908> modello P950A
<cristian_c> paolo1908: hai già provato la stampante lanciando la sessione di prova tramite supporto d'installazione
<cristian_c> ?
<paolo1908> si varie volte... il pc la vede erchè esce il baffetto verde, lancio la stampa di prova, legge un pò e quindi esce la scritta inattiva
<cristian_c> paolo1908: da sessione di prova?
<paolo1908> si
<cristian_c> paolo1908: e invece sulla versione installata?
<paolo1908> quale versione installta?
<paolo1908> ne esiste una soa
<paolo1908> sola
<cristian_c> paolo1908: sei in live?
<paolo1908> no
<paolo1908> tutto rigorosamente collegato con i fili
<thewalkingdead> salve,vorrei chiedere un aiuto,ho installato la 14.04.3 LTS,era l unica che sul mio hp envy andava a buon fine,l installazione in dual boot efi su chiavetta,ma ora sto tentando di aggionare alla 16 lts
<thewalkingdead> e mi da problemi
<thewalkingdead> sul calcolo
<thewalkingdead> da quanto ho capito
<cristian_c> paolo1908:  sì, ma ti ho chiesto cosa accade sulla versione installata di ubuntu
<cristian_c> thewalkingdead: sul calcolo?
<thewalkingdead> dice calculate e qualcosa in inglese ora non ricordo ma posso postarti l errore
<paolo1908> quello appunto che ti ho scritto, e cioè da ubuntu ho scaricato i driver, vede la stampante e non stampa, vado nelle proprietà e mi scrive inattiva!
<cristian_c> paolo1908: no prima ti avevo chiesto cosa accade in live
<cristian_c> paolo1908: cosa accade in live?
<cristian_c> paolo1908: parli di scaricare i driver, ma ieri mi hai assicurato di non aver scaricato niente
<paolo1908> non capisco cosa intendi con il termine live?
<paolo1908> scusami, ma quelli è la prima cosa cheho fatto seguendo l'installazione da Ubuntu.
<cristian_c> cristian_c> paolo1908: hai già provato la stampante lanciando la sessione di prova tramite supporto d'installazione
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> paolo1908: io non parlavo d'installazione
<cristian_c> ma 'sessione di prova'
<paolo1908> la sessione di prova dove la trovo?
<cristian_c> paolo1908: 'tramite supporto d'installazione'
<cristian_c> con il quale hai installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> e vi accedi scegliendo 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<paolo1908> certamente anzi ho provato anche senza con un foglio di testo che mi vede 'anteprima, lancio stampa e non parte!
<cristian_c> paolo1908: la live della 14.04?
<cristian_c> paolo1908: esattamente cos'hai fatto, dopo aver fatto il boot da dvd?
<paolo1908> no è stato caricato con il cd, ora capisco cosa intendi...
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> boot da cd
<paolo1908> cd o dvd..
<cristian_c> paolo1908: se hai lubuntu, boot da cd
<cristian_c> ubuntu non sta in un cd
<cristian_c> quindi per forza dvd hai
<cristian_c> se usi ubuntu 14.04
<paolo1908> anzi ti scrivo , che l'installazione è stata fatta in assocazione di Ubuntu da personale esperto, il software funziona perfettamente!
<cristian_c> paolo1908: ok, hai ancora il supporto?
<cristian_c> d'installazione
<paolo1908> si certamente!
<thewalkingdead> scusate volevo sapere perche' dalla 14.04.3 LTS non riesce ad aggiornare alla 16.4 lts anche se comincia a farlo e poi si blocca
<cristian_c> paolo1908: perfetto
<cristian_c> paolo1908: puoi collegarti in chat dalla sessione di prova?
<cristian_c> thewalkingdead: posta pure su pastebin l'errore
<cristian_c> thewalkingdead: ma spiega anche cosa stavi facendo, quando hai ottenuto l'errore
<paolo1908> certamente, scrivimi cosa devo fare
<thewalkingdead> guarda ora ci riprovo,prima l ho fatto e mi si e' incantato il tutto e ho dovuto riavviare,sembra un problema di temperatura
<thewalkingdead> ora te lo posto
<thewalkingdead> praticamante ho digitato sudo apt-get update e dopo upgrade
<thewalkingdead> poi sudo update-manager -d
<cristian_c> paolo1908: beh, sostanzialmente, inserisci il dvd, riavvii il pc, entri nel bios  e se non specificato imposti l'avvio da dvd, al che esegui il boot da dvd e scegli 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo, infine una volta suk desjtop, ti colleghi qui in chat
<thewalkingdead> e con la ricerca degli aggiornamenti mi ha dato la possibilita di installare la 16.4 lts
<thewalkingdead> pero' esco dalla chat per farlo e chiudo il browser e' piu' sicuro
<thewalkingdead> salve scusate ma con i driver noveu mi si impallava il computer quando tentavo l aggiornamento  e ho rimesso i driver nvidia
<thewalkingdead> comunque questo  l' errore
<thewalkingdead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14585756/
<krabador> thewalkingdead, 16.04 è in alfa
<thewalkingdead> quindi e' quello il problema??
<gigirock>  mica lancia , alfa
<krabador> thewalkingdead, anche
<krabador> thewalkingdead, perchè vuoi installare la versione alfa della prossima ubuntu, che esce ad aprile?
<thewalkingdead> ora se tento di fare  degli aggiornamenti pero' mi da sempre il risultato che c'e' una distro nuova
<paolo1908> ciao cristian?c
<thewalkingdead> come si fa a ritornare nella normalita
<krabador> thewalkingdead, perchè ci sono versioni successive alla 14.04 , oppure il tuo sistema è settato per vedere anche le versioni in sviluppo
<krabador> thewalkingdead, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<thewalkingdead> e che succede
<thewalkingdead> con questo comando
<thewalkingdead> l ho fatto
<krabador> installa pastebinit, che agevola le operazioni di consultazione di output dei comandi
<thewalkingdead> ah perfetto
<krabador> che servono per cercare di capire che problemi hai
<krabador> il secondo produce un url, incollalo qui
<thewalkingdead> senti vorrei  aggiornare la mia versione con quella superiore
<thewalkingdead> perche' devo installare delle applicazioni
<krabador> thewalkingdead, senti, posta il risultato del comando
<krabador> o ci giriamo i pollici
<thewalkingdead> ah ok
<thewalkingdead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14585801/
<krabador> thewalkingdead, scusami
<krabador> ma
<krabador> cosa non è chiaro di "<krabador> il secondo produce un url, incollalo qui " ?
<thewalkingdead> dimmi kabrador
<thewalkingdead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14585801/
<krabador> thewalkingdead, rileggi le linee precedenti-
<thewalkingdead> ok
<thewalkingdead> ok
<thewalkingdead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14585826/
<thewalkingdead> eccolo
<thewalkingdead> scusate
<krabador> thewalkingdead, software-properties-gtk  , invio
<krabador> clicca nella tab " aggiornamenti "
<thewalkingdead> ok
<krabador> fa un'immagine , premendo il tasto stamp
<krabador> !image | thewalkingdead
<ubot-it> thewalkingdead: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> postala sul sito imgur
<krabador> e incolla qui il link dopo averla postata
<thewalkingdead> http://imgur.com/I8vy9BX
<krabador> come mai hai l'os in inglese?
<thewalkingdead> si l ho appena installato
<thewalkingdead> ho messo la lingua italiana ma non mi ha aggiornato tutto
<krabador> se ti serve versione successiva
<krabador> allora scarica 15.10
<krabador> fa il supporto
<krabador> !usbwin | thewalkingdead
<ubot-it> thewalkingdead: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | thewalkingdead
<ubot-it> thewalkingdead: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<thewalkingdead> ce l avevo mi ha dato problemi durante l installazione
<krabador> e reinstalla direttamenet.
<krabador>  *direttamente
<krabador> buon lavoro.
<krabador> che tipo di problemi ti ha dato, durante l'installazione, in che pc ?
<thewalkingdead> con la pennetta si bloccava
<krabador> in che punto ?
<thewalkingdead> nel momento del partizionamento ed alcune volte si bloccava prima
<krabador> fa il dvd
<thewalkingdead> quindi dici di mettere la 15
<thewalkingdead> mentre io da qui non posso aggiornare alla 15??
<krabador> thewalkingdead,  se ti serve versione successiva a 14.04 , si
<thewalkingdead> ma non si puo' aggiornare la 14 verso la 15
<thewalkingdead> ??
<krabador> thewalkingdead, puoi , ma fai molto prima a reinstallare a mano, e anche se hai appena installato , la procedura puo' darti problemi
<krabador> tagli la testa al toro ed amen
<thewalkingdead> speriamo mo ce riprovo
<thewalkingdead> vi ringrazio comunque
<thewalkingdead> ma se uso unbotin
<thewalkingdead> qui
<krabador> unetbootin è sconsigliato
<thewalkingdead> e gparted invece di andare su window??
<krabador> thewalkingdead, i blocchi possono avvenire anche per problemi hardware
<krabador> di iso scaricata
<krabador> di pendrive che sta partendo
<krabador> eccetera
<thewalkingdead> ma infatti so sicuro che sono i drive
<krabador> thewalkingdead, unetbootin lascialo perdere
<thewalkingdead> ah ok
<krabador> piuttosto, verifica l'md5 della iso scaricata
<thewalkingdead> dici meglio da windows????
<thewalkingdead> quindi formatto in fat32
<krabador> thewalkingdead, non go ancora finito
<krabador> *ho
<thewalkingdead> e poi con usb installer senza formattare installo il sistema
<krabador> !md5 | thewalkingdead
<ubot-it> thewalkingdead: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<krabador> consultando questo link per gli md5 delle iso
<thewalkingdead> scusa ma se io scarico direttamente dal sito
<krabador> controlla che la iso scaricata abbia lo stesso md5
<thewalkingdead> quella posta nella home
<krabador> thewalkingdead, senti
<krabador> o segui
<krabador> o fai come ti par
<krabador> pare
<thewalkingdead> si ma come si fa a controllare??
<krabador> ma , per favore, prenditi le responsabilità di quello che fai, ok?
<krabador> thewalkingdead, se al posto che metterti istericamente a scrivere domande
<krabador> leggessi
<krabador> ti accorgeresti che te lo sto spiegando
<thewalkingdead> ok grazie
<krabador> !md5 | thewalkingdead
<ubot-it> thewalkingdead: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> <krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<krabador> con il primo link della prima linea, tra l'altro postatati anche prima, vedi come comtrollare l'md5
<krabador> con il link della seconda linea, vedi gli md5 corretti delle iso di 15.10
<krabador> controlla md5 della tua iso
<krabador> formatta la pendrive
<krabador> se md5 combacia perfettamente , puoi rifare la pendrive, con il comando da terminale
<krabador> sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<thewalkingdead> ok  grazie
<krabador> dove /percorso/del/file.iso , deve esssere il corretto percorso cartella che punta alla iso che hai scaricato
<krabador> e x, in sdx deve essere la lettera assegnata alla usb
<krabador> che devi usare
<krabador> SENZA numero di partizione
<thewalkingdead> ok grazie ora ci provo
<supersonic> salve
<Riccardone> supersonic: salve
<supersonic> una domanda, come faccio a fare una usb di installazione invece del cd
<Riccardone> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<supersonic> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-21
<personal-> salve, ho un problema con l'assegnazione dei ip aggiunti su un vps. c'è qualcuno che riesce a spiegarmi come fare ?
<Carlin0> personal-, paghi la vps ?
<cmt> si
<Carlin0> rivolgiti al supporto
<cmt> nel pannello di controllo tengo l'ip disponibili, ipv4
<cmt> solo che nella console non ci sono :)
<cmt> ho provato a farlo, ma credo che qualcosa ho sbagliato
<cmt> comunque, ho preso il pacchetto senza il supporto, per pagare meno
<cmt> ecco perchè ho fatto una ricerca e ho trovato voi
<Carlin0> se vuoi gestire un server e non sei in grado che ti devo dire
<Carlin0> !server
<ubot-it> server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<cmt> se riesci a farmi capire con poche righe, senza che ti disturbi troppo
<Carlin0> leggi un po di wiki ...
<Carlin0> !chat | cmt
<ubot-it> cmt: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gualdora> Ciao, il mio portatile (Dell Inspiron 15) con SO Ubuntu 14.04 pre-installato da Dell, ha il seguente problema:
<gualdora> Il mouse funziona perfettamente, poi se il pc viene messo in stand-by o semplicemente si disattiva per il risparmio energetico, il touchpad si blocca e devo fare reset.
<gualdora> ho sbagliato, ovviamente il portatile ha un touchpad.
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  non riesco a  installare   virtualbox mi  dice  che  le  dipendenze  non possono  essere soddisfatte
<akis24> Rebarbaro91: scarica la versione presente nei repo ufficiali usa synaptic  e non da altri siti
<Pam> Salve vorrei passare a linux e ho un vecchio compaq presario CQ 60 e queste sono le sue caratteristiche (Processore:Amd turion,modello:odello del processore X2 zm80,Velocità del processore [ghz] 2,10,Ram:3072 ,Hard disk:250 gb) sistema operativo a 32 bit sto provando a installare ubuntu 15.10 ma ho problemi potete aiutarmi? forse è una versione non
<Pam>  adatta per il mio notebook?
<Pam> e vorrei affiancare per i primi tempi ubuntu a windows 7
<Pam> avevo installato ubuntu 15.10 a 64 bit e funzionava solo che all'improvviso lampeggiava lo schermo mentre il 15.10 a 32 bit non mi parte proprio resta lo schermo viola
<Carlin0> Pam,  e cosa hai fatto prima che iniziasse a lampeggiare
<Pam> lo avevo installato e stavo iniziando a familiarizzare con le applicazioni e il web e ha cominciato a lampeggiare per tanto tempo poi smetteva
<Pam> e poi riprendeva
<Carlin0> Pam, cmq per quel processore sarebbe meglio xubuntu o lubuntu che sono un po + leggere
<Pam> lubuntu l'ho provata girava bene  ma è orrenda in confronto a ubuntu :(
<Carlin0> vuoi la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca , o cambi pc o ti adatti
<Pam> ahaha e va bene credevo di poter rimediare in qualche modo
<Guest43394> uppercase, makeuppercase don't work to me, why?
<Carlin0> !english | Guest43394
<ubot-it> Guest43394: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Bulgakov> salve
<Bulgakov> qualcuno disponibile?
<gigirock> !qualcuno | Bulgakov
<ubot-it> Bulgakov: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Bulgakov> dunque sto provando ad installare lubuntu su un netbook ma nonostante segua passo passo la guida su unebooting il pc non riconosce il file d istallazione
<gigirock> eh si si ben alzato neh krabador
<kratos01> ciao
<kratos01> ragazzi non iresco ad istallare spotify?
<kratos01> mi potreste aiutare?
<gigirock> kratos01, ma spotify e' un programma supportato da canonical
<gigirock> !info spotify
<ubot-it> Package spotify does not exist in wily
<kratos01> io ho seguito una guida
<kratos01> e dal terminale mi dice che
<kratos01> sudo apt-get install spotify-clientLettura elenco dei pacchetti... Errore
<kratos01> E: Tipo "echo" non riconosciuto alla riga 2 nel file delle sorgenti /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list
<kratos01> E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti.
<kratos01> E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<gigirock> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Spotify kratos01 hai seguito questa guida ?
<kratos01> http://www.domenicogaritta.com/installare-spotify-su-ubuntu/
<kratos01> no questa
<krabador> kratos01, segui guide ufficiali , se vuoi supporto qui
<kratos01> okok
<gigirock> kratos01, hai pasticciato il file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list
<kratos01> provo quella di gigi
<kratos01> sisi
<krabador> krabador, bonifica il sistema prima
<krabador> kratos01, in ogni caso , entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<kratos01> ora modifico
<krabador> !chat | kratos01
<ubot-it> kratos01: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kratos01> ok
<kratos01> sorry
<Bulgakov> dunque sto provando ad installare lubuntu su un netbook ma nonostante segua passo passo la guida su unebooting il pc non riconosce il file d istallazione
<cristian_c> Bulgakov: è un pc con windows?
<krabador> Bulgakov, e quale guida, di grazia, segui passo passo?
<Bulgakov> si
<Bulgakov> http://www.aranzulla.it/come-installare-ubuntu-da-usb-35247.html
<Bulgakov> link guida
<krabador> buauahahahaha
<gigirock> !usbwin | Bulgakov
<krabador> Bulgakov, posso farti una domanda?
<ubot-it> Bulgakov: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Bulgakov> dimmi
<Bulgakov> si provato anche con usb installer
<krabador> Bulgakov, tu scarichi un sistema operativo, e leggi una guida di una terza persona, trovata a caso in rete, per sapere come muoverti?
<gigirock> Bulgakov, ma si avvia e si vede il menu dell'installazione o non si vede niente di niente
<Bulgakov> non s avvia proprio
<Bulgakov> ora provo ad aggiornare il bios e vdiamo se legge l installazione
<Enzoroma> Ciao a tutti è il mio primo giorno su ubuntu, non riesco a cambiare le dimensioni dello schermo sul setting mi riconosce solo due dimensioni predefinite come fare?
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: che pc e che monitor
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto, che ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *?
<Enzoroma> Ubuntu 15
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: 15.10?
<Enzoroma> Computer asus e come monitor uso il mio panasonic 32 pollici
<Enzoroma> grazie 😄
<Enzoroma> Si cristian
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: puii essere più preciso?
<cristian_c> con dettagli sulle caratteristiche tecniche
<gigirock> Enzoroma, il panasonic e' un TV ?
<Enzoroma> bt1ad asus
<Enzoroma> si è un tv
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: in un terminale, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | enzo
<ubot-it> enzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !paste | Enzoroma
<ubot-it> Enzoroma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rinux> Ciao!
<Enzoroma> mi sento ignorante
<rinux> avrei bisogno di un supporto su un problema che ho da ubuntu da diverso tempo
<Enzoroma> devo vedere cosa intendete per terminale
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: premi ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> !terminale | Enzoroma
<ubot-it> Enzoroma: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<Enzoroma> Grazie per la pazienza
<rinux> ecco il mio problema: sul mio portatile con installato ubuntu, quando abbasso lo schermo e il pc va in so
<cristian_c> !aiuto | rinux
<ubot-it> rinux: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<rinux> ecco il mio problema: sul mio portatile con installato ubuntu, quando abbasso lo schermo, il pc va in standby. Quando rialzo lo schermo e  riutilizzo il sistema, a volte, la tastiera non funziona più, come se venisse disattivata
<cristian_c> rinux: da quanto tempo riscontri questo problema?
<cristian_c> rinux: e di quale portatile parliamo?
<cristian_c> e di quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> rinux: ah, ho letto ora che te lo porti dietro da tanto tempo questo problema
<cristian_c> ma da quanto?
<rinux> non saprei individuare il momento preciso, forse addirittura da quando ho installato il sistema operativo
<rinux> il portatile è un Toshiba Satellite L50 A 161 con Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Enzoroma> ho incollato la stringa su paste trovata con xrandr cosa fare ora?
<gigirock> Enzoroma, mandarci il link
<cristian_c> rinux: ok
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: premendo paste otterrai una pagina, di cui dovresti fornirci il link
<Enzoroma> Paste.ubuntu.com/14590368
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: ok, hai parecchie risoluzioni su hdmi
<cristian_c> rinux: quindi...
<Enzoroma> ma nel menù a tendina non mi compaiono
<Enzoroma> Mi da tre risoluzioni e il menù in alto e quello a dx sono fuori schermo
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: non compaiono o non si vedono?
<cristian_c> sono due cose diverse..
<gigirock> cristian_c, ma bisogna vedere se quel pc / driver /sk video / permettono hd full
<cristian_c> rinux: anche in live stesso problema?
<cristian_c> sempre con 14.04.3
<Enzoroma> io vedo solo tre risoluzioni
<cristian_c> gigirock: beh, ma xrandr dovrebbe dare quelle fattibili
<cristian_c> o non farle comparire proprio
<Enzoroma> cosa è live?
<rinux> non ci ho mai provato con la live
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: la sessione di prova, che si può lanciare mediante il supporto d'installazione
<Enzoroma> funzionava bene e si vedeva tutto
<Enzoroma> non c'è modo di personalizzare la risoluzione?
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: quindi il problema si è verificato solo dopo aver installato, o dopo un po' di tempo?
<cristian_c> rinux: allora fallo
<Enzoroma> dopo installazione, sono i miei primi minuti in ambiente ununtu
<Enzoroma> Ubuntu
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: ma quindi hai mandato la sessione di prova?
<rinux> e se con la live dovesse andar bene?
<Enzoroma> si prima di passare da Windows a ubuntu
<cristian_c> rinux: vediamo, non fasciamoci la testa
<Enzoroma> mi è strapiaciuta e l'ho istallato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: quali risoluzioni compaiono nell'interfaccia grafica?
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: digita anche: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Enzoroma> 1920-1080 1280-720 720-576
<Enzoroma> fatto
<Enzoroma> paste?
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: al momento è impostata 1920x1080
<Enzoroma> esatto
<cristian_c> come risulta da xrandr
<krabador> Enzoroma, è notebook attaccato a tv in hdmi?
<Enzoroma> no fisso
<Enzoroma> paste.ubuntu.com/14590423
<krabador> tv di quanti pollici?
<Enzoroma> 32
<krabador> e tu vuoi impostare una risoluzione non disponibile in xrandr?
<kratos01> hai provato ad premere f11 quando accendi il pc per far partire la usb (dove spero che hai messo ubuntu)???
<kratos01> bulgakov
<cristian_c> kratos01: bulgakov è da mò che se n'è andato...
<krabador> kratos01, stai attento, se vuoi fare supporto.
<krabador> Enzoroma, <krabador> e tu vuoi impostare una risoluzione non disponibile in xrandr?
<Enzoroma> Si con queste risoluzioni non vedo nemmeno per accendere o spegnere
<kratos01> avevo lo stesso problema
<kratos01> volevo soltanto aiutarlo
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: qual'è la risoluzione del monitor, per sapere?
<krabador> kratos01, si , parlare con chi è uscito, non è molto utile, ne' a te, ne' a lui, ne' al log del canale
<krabador> Enzoroma, il tv, è il caso di usarlo a 1920-1080
<krabador> Enzoroma, non nascono per monitor pc, per un sistema operativpo
<cristian_c> *tv, non monitor, scusa
<kratos01> si hai ragione non me ne sono accorto
<Enzoroma> Uso così ma volevo ridimensionarlo un po' per vedere icone e il menù in alto
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: al momento è impostata 1920x1080
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: qual'è la risoluzione del tv, per sapere?
<cristian_c> intendo quella nativa, quando non lo usi via hdmi
<Enzoroma> 16:9
<krabador> Enzoroma, ubuntu 32 o 64 bit ?
<Enzoroma> 64
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: quello è il rapporto d'aspetto
<Enzoroma> la risoluzione non la so
<rinux> ho appena provato, da live non ho il problema
<krabador> Enzoroma, ubuntu 32 o 64 bit ?
<Enzoroma> 64 avevo risposto
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: non hai un manuale o lo 'scatolo' del tv?
<krabador> Enzoroma, si scusami
<cristian_c> rinux: ok
<krabador> Enzoroma, https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/15.10/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.2.1-0intel2_amd64.deb
<krabador> scarica questo,
<cristian_c> rinux: ma hai detto comunque di avere il problema da diverso tempo
<krabador> apri il terminale
<rinux> si
<krabador> Enzoroma, cd /cartella/del/file , che se non ti chiede dove scaricare , sarà la cartella Scaricati
<krabador> Enzoroma, in caso cd ~/Scaricati
<krabador> Enzoroma, sudo dpkg -i intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.2.1-0intel2_amd64.deb
<rinux> che si presenta pero' saltuariamente, a volte
<Enzoroma> Panasonic tx-l32e5e
<krabador> Enzoroma, stai seguendo?
<Enzoroma> ora vado a scrivere la stringa
<cristian_c> rinux: ah, non è sistematico?
<rinux> diciamo che lo fa due volte su tre
<rinux> riesco a risolvere il problema, solo chiudendo e riaprendo lo schermo piu' volte
<krabador> rinux, che scheda video hai ?
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: è un vieira full hd
<rinux> nvidia geforce
<rinux> Nvidia GeForce GT 740M 2 GB
<krabador> rinux, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> rinux, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Enzoroma> Quale scarico?
<Enzoroma> android
<Enzoroma> crosswalk
<Enzoroma> fmbt
<Enzoroma> future
<Enzoroma> gfx
<Enzoroma> gpa
<Enzoroma> iot
<Enzoroma> irda
<rinux> sono ancora in live, torno al sistema installato_
<rinux> ?
<krabador> Enzoroma, che cosa stai dicendo?
<krabador> puoi seguire le istruzioni, e basta?
<krabador> rinux, si, i comandi devi mandarli nel sistema col problema
<Enzoroma> trovato
<Enzoroma> ora ho scaricato
<rinux> ok, allora mi riloggo tra un p;
<rinux> po
<Enzoroma> impossibile installare
<krabador> Enzoroma, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Enzoroma, ovviamente , "<krabador> Enzoroma, cd /cartella/del/file , che se non ti chiede dove scaricare , sarà la cartella Scaricati "
<krabador> fatti qualche domanda ;)
<krabador> <krabador> Enzoroma, in caso cd ~/Scaricati
<Enzoroma> ci sono clikkando però mi dice Intel graphics installer for Linux configures espositori es to provide upgrades for the kernel driver
<krabador> Enzoroma, senti
<Enzoroma> mesa va api and relatore software
<krabador> se fai come ti pare, risparmiamo tempo tutti e 2
<Enzoroma> dimmi
<krabador> ma ti tagli dal ricevere assitenza
<krabador> scegli tranquillamente , con tutto il tempo che vuoi
<Enzoroma> perdonami krabador ma è la mia prima ora in ubuntu
<Enzoroma> mi sto impegnando a seguirti
<krabador> Enzoroma, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> l'hai mandato?
<Enzoroma> devo scriverlo su terminale sudo?
<rinux> mi sono riloggato, potreste rimandare i comandi?
<rinux> grazie
<krabador> <krabador> rinux, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> rinux, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> ciao Enzoroma , in bocca al lupo
<rinux> ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/14590587/
<Enzoroma> sto riavviando
<cristian_c> rinux: hai doppia scheda grafica
<rinux> e quindi?
<cristian_c> rinux: allora
<cristian_c> rinux: hai provato a installare i driver proprietari nvidia dalla scheda 'Driver aggiuntivi'?
<cristian_c> rinux: però, quando accade il problema alla tastiera, il resto del sistema com'è messo?
<rinux> sembra essere funzionante, cioè riesco a far le operazioni, ma solo con il muose
<cecchini> a doppio :P
<rinux> sulla scheda Driver aggiuntivi, mi dice Nessun driver proprietario in uso
<cristian_c> rinux: e in quanto a temperature?
<rinux> quando accade il problema? o in generale?
<cristian_c> rinux: entrambe
<rinux> ora facendo acpi t mi dice: Tok, 62.0 degrees C
<rinux> scusa... non Tok, ma Thermal: ok
<cristian_c> rinux: con quante applicazioni aperte?
<cristian_c> rinux: e dopo la sospensione, a quanto arrivi?
<Enzoroma> Non è cambiato nulla
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: hai instalato il pacchetto?
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: quindi il problema non è di risoluzione?
<cristian_c> rinux: con quante applicazioni aperte?
<cristian_c> rinux: e dopo la sospensione, a quanto arrivi?
<rinux> sempre uguale
<rinux> con firefox, chrome,  nautilus e il terminale aperti
<rinux> ora si è riproposto il problema dopo che ho chiuso e riaperto lo schermo
<Enzoroma> non so che dire
<cristian_c> rinux:
<Enzoroma> Non c'è modo di personalizzare l'allineamento dx sx o ridurre lo schermo in verticale ed orizzontale?
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: ho fatto due domande precise
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: quindi mi confermi che non è un problema di risoluzione, ma solo di alineamentp
<cristian_c> o
<Enzoroma> si per me è allineamento
<akis24> Enzoroma: e prova a vedere se sul tv hai qualche opzione in proposito
<Enzoroma> non c'è
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: ma se non sapevi neanche la risoluzione del tuo tv...
<rinux> cosa altro posso verificare?
<cristian_c> rinux: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> scrivi qui in canale
<rinux> si scusa
<cristian_c> rinux: dopo la sospensione, come vanno le temperature?
<rinux> sempre come prima
<Enzoroma> Sistemavo le proporzione dello schermo verticale e orizzontale
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: ok, buona idea
<Enzoroma> come si fa in ubuntu?
<cristian_c> rinux: hai provato a mandarlo in sospensione senza chiudere il coperchio?
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: fallo dal tv
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: nel pc è dato dal rapporto tra risoluzione orizzontale e verticale
<rinux> dal menù in alto a destra->sospendi?
<Enzoroma> non me lo fa fare
<Enzoroma> torno subito
<cristian_c> rinux: aì, ad esempio
<rinux> ora provo
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: anche i televisori a tubo catodico lo permettevano
<Enzoroma> Mi fa cambiare solo il rapporto d'aspetto
<cristian_c> e non era quello?
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: allora
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: intanto, dpkg -l | grep intel | pastebinit
<cristian_c> sul terminale
<Enzoroma> Che fa?
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: restituisce informazioni sui pacchetti
<Enzoroma> i rapporto d'aspetto sono preimpostati e non va bene
<cristian_c> Enzoroma: posta il link che restituisce
<rinux> senza chiudere il coperchio sembra andar bene
<cristian_c> rinux: ok, quindi non sembra la sospensione in sè, ma fai altre prove
<cristian_c> rinux: comunque: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<rinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14590822/
<cristian_c> rinux: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<rinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14590852/ e http://paste.ubuntu.com/14590845/
<lorans025> sera ho un problema con una scheda grafica sis 3 mirage
<lorans025> potete aiutarmi
<akis24> sis roba antica d'altri tempi
<akis24> lorans025: prova a leggere qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<cristian_c> rinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14590845/
<cristian_c> hai un'ampia collezione di ppa
<cristian_c> ehoover-compholio-precise.list
<cristian_c> diversi di questi sono riferiti a precise
<cristian_c> jon-severinsson-ffmpeg-trusty.list
<cristian_c> mc3man-trusty-media-trusty.list
<cristian_c> ole_wolf-rarcrack-trusty.list
<cristian_c> private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_allvideodownloader_ubuntu.list
<cristian_c> rinux: acquisti fcm? :D
<cristian_c> private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_fullcircle-it-spec-3_ubuntu.list
<cristian_c> tldm217-tahutek_net-trusty.list
<rinux> si lo leggo :)
<cristian_c> ubuntu-defaults.list
<cristian_c> ubuntugis-ubuntugis-unstable-trusty.list
<cristian_c> rinux: ottimo, pure roba dichiaratamente unstable
<cristian_c> webcamstudio-webcamstudio-dailybuilds-trusty.list
<cristian_c> o daily build
<rinux> non mi è ben chiaro cosa dovrei fare, dovrei rimuoverli definitivamente o trovare versioni più aggiornate dei ppa?
<trajan> ciao raga, dopo mooooolto tempo sono riuscito ad installare stampante canon, ora mi chiedo, nella 12.04 quando stampavo appariva l'iconcina della stampante nell'indicatore del pannello sul desktop in modo tale che potessi interrompere la stampa o quant'altro se avessi voluto. Ora non più, come faccio a ristabilirlo? grazie
<cristian_c> !ripristino | rinux
<ubot-it> rinux: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> rinux: e non affidarti ai ppa
<cristian_c> tranne quelki ultra-sicui
<cristian_c> sicuri, testati , stra-verificati
<justdoit> ciao a tutti
<rinux> quindi mi suggerrisci un ripristino del sistema per risolvere?
<justdoit> che differenza c'è tra un hdd classico ed uno
<justdoit> da NAS?
<trajan> potreste almeno dirmi, se lo sapete come si chiama il file della coda di stampa così che possa creare almeno un link manualmente da inserire sul pannello? grazie
<cristian_c> trajan: sei su unity?
<cristian_c> che ubuntu hai?
<cristian_c> !chat | justdoit
<ubot-it> justdoit: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> rinux: se hai fatto dabni, sì
<cristian_c> danni
<trajan> cristian_c: 14.04 con gnome_fallback
<cristian_c> trajan: seriamente, non usare quella roba
<cristian_c> se installi ubuntu default, lo fai per unity
<cristian_c> altrimenti buttati sulle derivate ufficiali, e ce ne sono
<cristian_c> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Maurizi0> Salve,ho un problema su Linux,come si nasconodo i file?
<trajan> cristian_c: grazie molto utile, nel canale in inglese mi hanno già dato la soluzione, ciao
<Maurizi0> tipo tasto destro in Windows
<cristian_c> Maurizi0: numero di versione di ubuntu?
<Maurizio_ca> Allora ragazzi,si possono nascondere file multipli in Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> senti, Maurizio_ca
<cristian_c> puoi rispondere tu alla mia domanda?
<Maurizio_ca> quale?
<cristian_c> 'Maurizi0: numero di versione di ubuntu?'
<cristian_c> fatta qualche minuto fa
<Maurizio_ca> 14 ma ho aggiornato e ora non so quale sia
<Maurizio_ca> penso la 15 no?
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Maurizio_ca> http://pastebin.com/kpscPUut
<Maurizio_ca> e. la 11 mi dice
<Maurizio_ca> ho aggiornato ma forse non ha aggiornato bene
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: concordo
<rinux> cristian_c grazie, provero nei prossimi giorni a fare un ripristino di sistema
<Maurizio_ca> Dato che va bene lo stesso,non mi cambai molto aggiornare, oppure devo?
<cristian_c> rinux: di niente
<Maurizio_ca> Vorrei solo sapere se c`e un modo per nascondere i file
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: ctrl+h
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: ma comunque, la 11.10 non è più supportata da un bel pezzo
<Maurizio_ca> cosi non me li nasconode,me li motra
<cristian_c> di consiglio di effettuare un'installazione pulita
<cristian_c> della 15.10
<cristian_c> previo test in live
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: e allora sono già nascosti
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: o vuoi nascondere file arbitrari?
<Maurizio_ca> non sono nascosti
<Maurizio_ca> sono dei file musica,foto insieme
<Maurizio_ca> voglio nasconderi nella cartella home
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: rinominali
<cristian_c> e inserisci il punto davanti al nome del file
<cristian_c> da nomefile a .nomefile
<Maurizio_ca> ma ci metto un bel po uno alla volta
<cristian_c> e non li vedrai
<Maurizio_ca> questo so che va,ma ci metto tanto uno alla volta
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: tra l'altro è una cosa che funge nello stesso modo anche in winz
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: e allora rinomina in massa
<cristian_c> con uno script , ad eempio
<cristian_c> ma la soluzione è comunque quella
<Maurizio_ca> si ma in winz selezioni piu file,tasto destro,e li nascondi tutti rapidamente
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: mettili in una directory apposita nascosta
<Maurizio_ca> come si fa?
<cristian_c> no ha senso spargerli in giro oer l'hard disk
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: che cosa?
<Maurizio_ca> nascondere uan directory
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: stesso principio
<cristian_c> da nomedirectory a .nomedirect9ry
<cristian_c> *directory
<Maurizio_ca> grazie lo stesso,provero`,ma io volevo quando apro il terminale,dato che si apre subito dalla nella cartella Home,volevo lanciarlgli  da li`,esempio foto1.jpg
<Maurizio_ca> senza cercagli,cosi era piu facile
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: scusa, puoi tradurre in italiano?
<Maurizio_ca> volevo lasciarli nella cartella Home,così quando apro il terminale non devo più fare cd per aprire alre cartelle,così era più facile
<Maurizio_ca> invece lo script funziona per più file insieme,oppure se esiste un programma
<caveat-> Maurizio_ca: allora si trovano in diverse locazioni? Questi files hanno estensione (comune)?
<Maurizio_ca> ?
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: allora
<cristian_c> ci sono metodi per facilitare
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: il file manager ti permette di aprire un terminale nella cartella corrente
<Maurizio_ca> L'ho portato in assistenza e mi hanno detto che loro Ubuntu non sono capaci,e che sono io tonto se non so :)
<cristian_c> Maurizio_ca: è normale che non sappiano, linux raggiunge al massimo un 1-2% sui desktop, ad esser larghi
<Maurizio_ca> Quasi 90% dei Server giochi,microsoft,e tanti altri usano Linux come server vero?
<luigi82> salve ragazzi, chi mi può aiutare per trovare remastersys che non lo trovo da nessuna parte mi da solo files 404
<paolo1908> ciao cristian_c
<luigi82> possiedo ubuntu 12.04
<paolo1908> dopo il tuo consiglio di ieri sera, cioè di fargli rileggere il DVD, il risultato è stato che la stampante ah stampato solo la pagina di prova e dopo è riapparsa la scritta inattiva.
<paolo1908> hai qualche altra idea?
<cristian_c> luigi82: non è più sviluppato ,a quanto pare
<cristian_c> ma ci sono alternative
<luigi82> :(
<cristian_c> luigi82: sul wiki di ubuntu sono elencati diversi esempi
<cristian_c> luigi82: le alternative non mancano
<cristian_c> su su
<luigi82> esempio? cristian_c
<cristian_c> paolo1908: rileggere?
<cristian_c> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> !backup | luigi82
<ubot-it> luigi82: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<luigi82> grazie @ubot-it
<paolo1908> si rileggere perchè sul pc è già presente Ubuntu
<cristian_c> paolo1908: intendi 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'?
<paolo1908> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> paolo1908: mi serve nuovamente nome esatto della stampante
<cristian_c> paolo1908: anzi, collegala e digita: lsusb | pastebinit
<cristian_c> paolo1908: 14.04?
<paolo1908> epson stylus color460
<paolo1908> in questo momento non posso collegarla fisicamente, sono su un altro pc fuori casa,
<cristian_c> paolo1908: 14.04?
<paolo1908> con la lettura del DVD la stampanta si è collegata in parallelo, se può ininteressare. La versione di Ubuntu è 14-04 LTS
<cristian_c> paolo1908: non è usb?
<paolo1908> no, è collegata via cavo con presa da 21pin
<cristian_c> uhm, parallela
<cristian_c> è tutta un'altra storia
<paolo1908> si parallela, prima della lettura del DVD era in serie sulla porta1
<cristian_c> non so quanto si ben supportata la connessione parallela lpt nelle ultime versioni di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *sia
<paolo1908> ma non funzionava ...sempre la scritta inattiva!
<cristian_c> paolo1908: ah, usi adattatore?
<paolo1908> no, il pc è datato ed ah l'ucita da 21pin
<cristian_c> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-Stylus_Color_460
<cristian_c> paolo1908: quindi ubuntu a 32 bit?
<paolo1908> si, a 32 bit
<cristian_c> paolo1908: ho trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> ma devi avere un attimo di pazienza
<paolo1908> bene
<paolo1908> certamente
<cristian_c> paolo1908: in un browser, digita: http://localhost:631
<cristian_c> nella barra degli indirizzi
<paolo1908> fatto
<paolo1908> poi?
<cristian_c> paolo1908: posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | paolo1908
<ubot-it> paolo1908: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<paolo1908> ok
<paolo1908> attendo la meil di registrazione...
<cristian_c> paolo1908: non devi registrarti
<cristian_c> puoi caricare tranquillamente una foto su imgur senza necessità di regiatrazione
<paolo1908> ok, allora procedo
<cristian_c> paolo1908: aolo a imageshaxk occorre registrarsi
<cristian_c> *imageshack
<paolo1908> era a quello che ho fatto, ma non c'è problema.
<paolo1908> hai visto su publish...
<paolo1908> ho difficoltà perchè non conosco l'inglese...
<paolo1908> non parte ... mi richiede un codice???
<cristian_c> paolo1908: utilizza imgur
<paolo1908> provo
<cristian_c> paolo1908: una domanda: quando hai mandato le pagine successive alla pagina di prova
<cristian_c> hai controllato la coda di stampa?
<paolo1908> si
<cristian_c> e cosa diceva la coda di stampa?
<paolo1908> ho controllato la coda di stampa e cerano i lavori da stampare e cioè le varie pagine di prova richieste
<cristian_c> paolo1908: sì, ma quali info recavano?
<cristian_c> sulla c0da di stampa
<paolo1908> la successione dei lavori...
<cristian_c> paolo1908: ma hai provato solo le pagine di prova?
<cristian_c> paolo1908: di solito, la coda di stampa mostra anche lo statusvdella stampa stessa
<paolo1908> quando questa mattina ho provato con un mio file, una pagina di libreoffice, non è partita la stampante, me la da solo in anteprima
<paolo1908> lo status dela stampante è inattiva.
<cristian_c> paolo1908: ok, quindinnon c'è solo un problema nella stampa delle pagine, ma anche sullo status della stampante stessa?
<paolo1908> si
<cristian_c> paolo1908: comunque puoi renderlattiva dalla finestra delle stampanti
<paolo1908> la stampante è già attiva con il baffetto verde
<cristian_c> paolo1908: comunque, è meglio se posti la schermata
<cristian_c> paolo1908: però hai detto che oggi era inattiva
<paolo1908> purtroppo sono in panne con l'inglese...
<samueke> scusate ma da dove posso scaricare cartoni,film... quì?
<cristian_c> paolo1908: su imgur è molto semplice caricare le immagini
<cristian_c> !warez | samueke
<ubot-it> samueke: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<cristian_c> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> !assistenza
<ubot-it> Per problemi inerenti all'ultima distribuzione stabile di Ubuntu e precedenti vai in #ubuntu-it
<samueke> grazie e scusate
<McColin> Buonasera
<cristian_c> paolo1908: allora, fai clic su 'uploadimages'
<cristian_c> in alto nella pagina
<paolo1908> ho provato con imgur ora
<cristian_c> paolo1908: nella nuova schermata fai clic su 'browse your computer'
<cristian_c> paolo1908: al che ti sarà permesso di selezionare il file dal tuo hard disk
<paolo1908> questo lo fatto
<cristian_c> e quindi completi la procedura di caricamento
<paolo1908> mi fa vedere il file
<paolo1908> e dopo
<cristian_c> paolo1908: bene, la pagina con la foto appare?
<cristian_c> posta il link
<paolo1908> si
<cristian_c> qui in canale
<cristian_c> l'indirizzo della pagina
<paolo1908> Schermata del 2016-01-21 18:50:01.png
<paolo1908> https://imgur.com/
<cristian_c> paolo1908: l'indirizzo che appare nella barra degli indirizzi del browser
<cristian_c> non il nome del file
<cristian_c> paolo1908: quella è l'homepage di imgur
<cristian_c> paolo1908: se hai caricato la foto e la visualizzi su imgur, non è quello l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> che appare nel tuo browser
<paolo1908> ho capito, ma non mi da altri indirizzi...
<cristian_c> paolo1908: esempio
<cristian_c> paolo1908: ma hai fatto clic su 'start upload'?
<paolo1908> si
<cristian_c> paolo1908: ecco un esempio: http://imgur.com/ntX07FB
<cristian_c> paolo1908: è la nuova pagina che appare dopo aver caricato un'immagine
<paolo1908> provo vedere...
<cristian_c> nel mio caso ovviamente, nel tuo ovviamente sarà diverso l'url
<McColin> Scusate ho un questito da porre qualcuno può aiutarmi please?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | McColin
<ubot-it> McColin: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<paolo1908> rinuncio e comunque ho visto la pagina del cups
<paolo1908> 1.7.2
<cristian_c> paolo1908: se non vediamo qualcosa, è difficile
<cristian_c> paolo1908: non hai qualcuno che lo possa fare per te?
<McColin> ho bisogno di ridimensionare la partizione /dev/sda1 del sistema perchè voglio creare una nuova partizione da usare per i dati
<cristian_c> paolo1908: dove ti sei bloccato?
<McColin> solo che in GParted non me lo permette
<cristian_c> McColin: la tabella delle partizioni è gpt o dos?
<paolo1908> mi sono bloccato quando ho caricato la pagina del cups.
<cristian_c> paolo1908: e imgur l'ha caricata?
<paolo1908> http://imgur.com/share/i/r0ASFqp
<cristian_c> al 100% intendo
<McColin> dove posso vederlo?
<paolo1908> si la caricata è per spedirla...
<paolo1908> non va il finisc---
<cristian_c> paolo1908: l'indirizzo, è quasi giusto
<cristian_c> paolo1908: perché lo vedano tutti, avresti dovuto linkare http://m.imgur.com/r0ASFqp
<cristian_c> oh, scusa
<paolo1908> no problem
<paolo1908> riprovo
<cristian_c> paolo1908: perché lo vedano tutti, avresti dovuto linkare http://imgur.com/r0ASFqp
<cristian_c> paolo1908: comunque, con il link che ho postato, ora si vede
<cristian_c> senza quella roba 'share', ecc...
<cristian_c> McColin: sempre da gparted
<cristian_c> c'è un menù apposito
<paolo1908> è partita la conessione...
<cristian_c> paolo1908: accedi alla scheda Printers
<cristian_c> e anche alla scjeda Jobs
<cristian_c> *scheda
<McColin> è la prima volta che uso xubuntu ed ho qualche difficoltà , in GParted non vedo niente
<paolo1908> si vedo la printers, scrivi
<cristian_c> McColin: che menù hai?
<_Doc_> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> paolo1908: non ho capito
<cristian_c> paolo1908: puoi postare le due schermate relative alle due schede?
<paolo1908> vedo la Printer epson che scrivevi prima
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<McColin> non so che rispondere
<_Doc_> forse non è il canale giusto, io ho u. 14.04 lts come faccio a formattare una memoria esterna?
<cristian_c> McColin: sai cos'è un menù?
<cristian_c> _Doc_: che memoria?
<paolo1908> ci provo
<McColin> si io vedo un menu ma non so che tipo sia
<_Doc_> ho un disco esterno
<cristian_c> paolo1908: beh, in qualche modo ci sei riuscito a mandare la prima, e sbagliando s'impara
<cristian_c> _Doc_: da gparted
<paolo1908> sul serio...
<cristian_c> occhio a individuare quello giusto e non quello di sistema
<_Doc_> cristian_c : ok, provo
<_Doc_> cristian_c :  grazie mille
<cristian_c> McColin: solo uno?
<paolo1908> cristian_c procederemo in un altro momento, grazie comunque
<cristian_c> di niente
<_Doc_> rieccomi
<_Doc_> salve a tutti di nuovo
<_Doc_> cristian_c : scusa ho aperto gparted ma non riesco a trovare il modo di formattare il disco
<cristian_c> _Doc_: hai visualizzato il disco giusto?
<cristian_c> !partizionamebto | _Doc_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamebto'
<cristian_c> !partizionamento | _Doc_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<cristian_c> !gparted | _Doc_
<ubot-it> _Doc_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<_Doc_> ubot-it : grazie vado a vedere subito
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pazzoide> Ciao a tutti! qualcuno mi sa spiegare lo strano output di fdisk -l ?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14591851/
<pazzoide> non mi era mai capitato di avere dei /dev/ram in fdisk o_O
<Panda20> Buonasera a tutti, un pc che utilizzo come "server" che monta ubuntu 14.04 LTS desktop da un paio di giorni non si accende più. Se provo ad avviarlo mi compaiono le immagini di boot del bios (uefi), una schermata viola (che rimane 10/15secondi), poi appare il logo di ubuntu del boot e poi esce una schermata nera
<Panda20> se provo a pingare il pc lo vedo, come vedo gli hard disk condivisi con samba server
<Panda20> ho provato ad avviare premendo ripetutamente il pulsante shift ma senza alcun risultato
<Panda20> p.s. sul pc c'è installato solo e soltanto ubuntu
<cristian_c> Panda20:
<cristian_c> Panda20: prova a rimuovere quiet splash
<cristian_c> dai parametri di boot
<cristian_c> questo, premendo nella sxhermata di grub
<cristian_c> *premendo 'e'
<Panda20> cristian_c: non la vedo la schermata di grub
<Panda20> invece di uscirmi vedo lo schermo fucsia senza scritte
<cristian_c> Panda20: e quindi a cosa si riferisce la 'schermata viola'?
<cristian_c> Panda20: ma hai mai visualizzato grub dopo l'installazione?
<cristian_c> Panda20: premi compulsivamente shift dopo la schermata del logo del pc, e se non va, ripeti la stessa cosa con esc
<Panda20> cristian_c: al 90% si lo visualizzavo, però non ne sono certo perché è un pc che avvierò una volta al mese se va bene
<Panda20> ook provo
<Panda20> con shift non visualizzo nulla
<cristian_c> Panda20: fallo al momento giusto, ossessivamente
<Panda20> Ubuntu  -  Opzioni avanzate per Ubuntu  - System setup
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Panda20: il grub?
<Panda20> si, versione 2.02 beta2
<cristian_c> allora appare
<Panda20> cosa scelgo?
<cristian_c> *premendo 'e'
<cristian_c> Panda20: premi 'e'
<Panda20> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> 'Panda20: prova a rimuovere quiet splash
<Panda20> cristian_c: non c'è scritto da nessuna parte
<cristian_c> Panda20: al posto della schermata viola o nera, dovresti beccarti i messaggi di boot retrostanti
<cristian_c> Panda20: mostra una schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Panda20> cristian_c: http://i.imgur.com/PN7o5XI.jpg
<cristian_c> Panda20: devi aver fatto qualcosa, manca praticamente tutto
<Panda20> O.o
<Panda20> non l'ho mai toccata
<cristian_c> Panda20: ma era selezionato ubuntunquando hai premuto shift?
<cristian_c> scusa, premuto 'e'
<Panda20> mmm no l'ho mosso per far fermare il timer
<Panda20> riavvio e lo faccio su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Panda20: decisamente
<cristian_c> 'esc per annullare'
<cristian_c> Panda20: potevi anche non riavviate
<cristian_c> r
<Panda20> ook, adesso ci siamo
<cristian_c> per tornare al menù di grub
<Panda20> dopo splash ci sono due righe, tolgo tutto?
<cristian_c> Panda20: la modifica ai parametri è al volo, non definitiva
<cristian_c> Panda20: non togliere niente
<cristian_c> solo quiet splash va rimosso
<Panda20> ook
<cristian_c> Panda20: una volta fatto, premi f10
<cristian_c> da quella stessa schermata
<Panda20> ora sta facendo una lista di ok e un paio di fail
<cristian_c> Panda20: è il log di boot
<cristian_c> te l'avevo detto
<cristian_c> Panda20: c'è sempre stato all'avvio
<Panda20> cristian_c:ora schermata nera
<cristian_c> solo che non lo vedevi, perché era 'coperto' dalla schermata viola (o nera)
<cristian_c> Panda20: bene, dal log di boot dovresti ottenere maggiori info su cos'è successo
<cristian_c> buono studio
<topogigio> buonasera a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | topogigio
<ubot-it> topogigio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<topogigio> cè qualche anima gentile che ha voglia di darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<topogigio> sono un very newbie di linux e non riesco a far funzionare una stampante hp 1018 laserjet
<Carlin0> topogigio, usb ?
<topogigio> purtroppo si,ho installato sia linumint 17 mate sia ubuntu mate 15.10 sia ubuntu 15.10 attualmente che gira e non ce verso
<Carlin0> ma adesso che OS hai ?
<topogigio> attualmente ho appena installato ubuntu  15.10 32 bit ma è lentissima
<topogigio> ho un p4 prescott a 3ghz
<Carlin0> su un pentium ubuntu è pesantuccio
<Carlin0> sarebbe stato meglio lubuntu
<topogigio> infatti mi trovavo bene con linuxmint 17 qiana versione mate,ho provato altre distribuzioni per vedere se mi riconosceva la stamapnte.su  usb la vedono tutte ma non cè verso di stampare
<topogigio> lunica cosa che sono sicuro è che su mint ho provato hplip di sorgeforce versione 3.15.11 tutto in automatico e quando mi ha installato il plugin hp
<Carlin0> apri un terminale topogigio e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> topogigio, collega e accendi la stampante
<Carlin0> topogigio,  lsusb | pastebinit
<topogigio> un secondo
<Carlin0> topogigio, l'ultimo comando crea un link incollalo qui
<krabador> topogigio, devi installare hplip
<krabador> è il driver linux fatto da hp per le sue stampanti
<Carlin0> ma non dovrebbe esserci di default ?
<topogigio> ho provato ma non va
<Carlin0> adesso vediamo cmq
<krabador> Carlin0, no, non c'è di default
<krabador> topogigio, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/index.html
<krabador> vedi se la tua stampante è in elenco
<Carlin0> c'è c'è
<krabador> al che, sudo apt-get install hplip hplip-gui
<krabador> si, praticamente ci sono tutte
<Carlin0> eh mo vediamo se la vede
<Carlin0> poi controlliamo anche il pacchetto
<Carlin0> topogigio, ce la fai a dare sti 2 comandi ?
<topogigio> si ho fatto ma ci capisco poco
<topogigio> pasto sul browser
<topogigio> ?
<topogigio> vi faccio un copia incolla?
<Carlin0> apri un terminale
<Carlin0> e dai questi comandi
<Carlin0> sudo apt install pastebinit
<topogigio> lho fatto come hai scritto tu
<Carlin0> 22:56:40<Carlin0> topogigio, collega e accendi la stampante
<Carlin0> 22:57:06<Carlin0> topogigio,  lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> topogigio, le anime gentili hanno bisogno di essere aiutate a dare una mano
<krabador> topogigio, se sei impossibilitato , nessun problema, torna quando senti di porterlo fare
<Carlin0> 22:57:37<Carlin0> topogigio, l'ultimo comando crea un link incollalo qui
<topogigio> ci sto provando ma se vi copio e incollo forse facciamo prima
<krabador> topogigio, no
<topogigio> ah ho capito il link
<krabador> limitati ad eseguire le fintroppo chiare istruzioni che ti sono state date piu' volte
<Carlin0> eh no floddi il canale e il bot s'araBBia
<topogigio> si è vero loso questo
<topogigio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14592990/
<Carlin0> ok topogigio ora dpkg -l | grep hplip | pastebinit
<krabador> topogigio, sudo apt-get -y install hplip hplip-gui | pastebinit
<krabador> si, prima dai quello di Carlin0
<topogigio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14593053/
<krabador> topogigio, e allora ce l'hai già
<topogigio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14593062/
<krabador> digita hp in dashboard
<krabador> e clicca sull'icona che ti appare
<topogigio> in terminale?
<krabador> topogigio, ok l'inesperienza linux
<krabador> ma ""<krabador> digita hp in dashboard" che cosa ha che non va ?
<topogigio> non capisco cosa intendi in dashboard
<Carlin0> quella specie di menù che ha ubuntu
<topogigio> lunica cosa di cui sono sicuro è che hplip si è bloccato con tre distribuzioni di linux.
<topogigio> devo cliccare sull icona hp?
<krabador> "lunica cosa di cui sono sicuro è che hplip si è bloccato con tre distribuzioni di linux." fino a 2 minuti fa non sapevi neanche di averlo
<topogigio> no sapevo di avrlo perchè lho installato stavo cercando di spiegartelo prima
<topogigio> solo che con tutte 3 non funziona
<krabador> topogigio, icona in alto a sinistra, della barra ubuntu
<krabador> clicc
<krabador> digita hp
<krabador> clicca sull'icona che appare
<topogigio> ok
<topogigio> devo installare il required plugin
<topogigio> ?
<topogigio> provo?
<krabador> si
<topogigio> è partita la schermata ho accettato le condizioni di licenza ed è qui che si impianta. di solito quanto ci mette?
<teatroincredibbi> ciao gente come faccio ad aggiornare flashplayer su lubuntu?
<teatroincredibbi> ho scaricato il file .tar.gz
<krabador> non puoi
<krabador> devi usare chrome o chromium
<krabador> chromium con pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<teatroincredibbi> non c'è flash per mozilla?
<teatroincredibbi> O_o
<krabador> flashplugin-nonfree, in ubuntu  e linux , rimane congelato a 11.2.x
<krabador> perchè adobe ufficialmente manutiene solo quella per linux
<teatroincredibbi> wau, pekkè?
<krabador> teatroincredibbi, chiedilo a loro
<teatroincredibbi> ma da quanto?
<krabador> da anni , ormai
<teatroincredibbi> quindi obbligato a usare chromium o altri browser per flash?
<krabador> 11.2.202.559
<krabador> questa p l'ultima ufficiale
<teatroincredibbi> vuol dire che devo usare mozilla di quella versione per fare andare flash?
<topogigio> krabador, io tra poco vado a nanna. ti viene in mente qualche soluzione?
<krabador> topogigio, s'è bloccato ?
<topogigio> si
<krabador> teatroincredibbi, no
<Carlin0> teatroincredibbi, installa chrome
<krabador> teatroincredibbi, è l'ultima versione di flash per linux
<teatroincredibbi> ok thx buenas noches
<Carlin0> topogigio, si inchioda perchè ubuntu su un p4 è trppo
<krabador> aaah, ma ditelo
<Carlin0> glielo già detto
<krabador> unity in p4...
<krabador> quanta ram ha , sta bestia ?
<topogigio> dovrebbe essere un giga
<topogigio> si puo vedere con un comando il processo se è in looop?
<krabador> topogigio, digita top
<topogigio> qui vedo quasi tutta la ram occupata ma non riesco a capire qual è il processo di hplip che sè inchiodato
<krabador> topogigio, fa una schermata
<krabador> e postala qui
<krabador> !image | topogigio
<ubot-it> topogigio: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<patrizia> buonasera a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | patrizio
<ubot-it> patrizio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<topogigio> mi sa che me ne vado a dormire che domani lavoro. però voglio dirti che con linuxmint quando ho installatto hplip da sourgeforce la stampante andava ma mi ha dato device communication error e poi quando ho riavviato non la vedeva piu su usb
<topogigio> francamente non so nenache come catturare una schermata
<patrizia> potreste aiutarmii? da quando ho installato xubuntu non riesco ad utilizzare le 4 tv del mio locale utilizzando l'uscita hdmi ed il moltiplicatore hdmi
<patrizia> in pratica mi funziona soltanto una tv
<krabador> topogigio, premendo stamp
<krabador> patrizia, prima, con cosa andavano tranquillamente ?
<patrizia> prima con win7 andavano bene
<krabador> cosa ti ha spinto a passare a xubuntu?
<patrizia> sono passata a xubuntu perche il mio netbook era diventato lentissimo con win
<patrizia> e devo dire che con xubuntu il mio netbook è rinato :D però ho bisogno di utilizzare l'uscita hdmi
<krabador> patrizia, in live, prima di passare alla cieca al sistema, si provano il live, sessione di prova, le proprie esigenze hardsware
<krabador> patrizia, xubuntu e lubuntu sono , per netbook e simili, una manna dal cielo, rispetto a win, prestazionalmente. Il problema è che in linux, non tutto purtroppo ,va perfettamente a livello harware
<krabador> visto che i produttori non supportano il sistema, e quindi è tutto lavoro della comunità , supportare l'hardware
<patrizia> avevo provato soltanto con una tv la quale funzionava... pensavo che non ci fossero problemi facendo funzionare tutte insieme e per questo che ho continuato con l'installazione
<krabador> non si deve dare per scontato niente
<krabador> patrizia, che xubuntu hai installato ?
<topogigio> https://i.imgur.com/hbpBxzt.jpg
<patrizia> vabbe non sapevo... ma non si può risolvere?
<patrizia> l'ultima versione.. mi sembra la 15.10
<krabador> topogigio, non c'è niente di bloccato
<krabador> patrizia, attacca il cavo, apri il terminale
<krabador> con ctrl alt t
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> xrandr | pastebinit
<krabador> che produrrà un link , che devi incollare qui
<patrizia> provvedo subito
<patrizia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14593302/
<patrizia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14593302/
<patrizia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14593302/
<topogigio> forse non ci sarà niente di bloccato ma ho la schermata di installazione del plugin hp che non si spegne piu e il programma non completa linstallazione della stampante
<krabador> topogigio, ps aux | grep hp | pastebinit
<krabador> patrizia, non è attaccato niente in hdmi
<krabador> che tra l'altro non c'è
<topogigio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14593335/
<patrizia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14593333/
<patrizia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14593341/
<patrizia> ecco ora ho esteso lo schermo sulla tv
<topogigio> krabador,io devo andare a letto e spegnere che mio fratello che sta dormendo in camera. grazie comunque dell aiuto. se ci sei spesso ci ribecchiamo prossimamente.
<krabador> topogigio, ok, torna tranquillamente in canale
<topogigio> ok grazie di tutto. buonanotte a tutti
<krabador> patrizia, hai attaccato il netbook all'hub hdmi
<krabador> ?
<patrizia> si si
<krabador> patrizia, quale degli ultimi 2 , è stato mandato dopo il collegamento
<patrizia> l'ultimo
<krabador> patrizia, risulta solo qualcosa di attaccato a DVI-0
<krabador> niente kdmi
<krabador> hdmi
<krabador> che sarebbe questo https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/37/Dvi-cable.jpg
<patrizia> noooo...questa presa non cw l'ho
<krabador> patrizia, questo dice xrandr
<krabador> ed è estremamente improbabile che menta
<krabador> patrizia, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<patrizia> vabbe non fa niente
<patrizia> provvederò diversamente
<patrizia> grazie e buonanotte
<krabador> patrizia, sudo lshw
<krabador> hai qualcosa da nascondere?
<patrizia> no,però sembra che pensiate che vi prenda in giro
<krabador> nel sistema sono rilevati, VGA-0 LVDS-0 DVI-0
<Carlin0> che $permalosa
<krabador> e DisplayPort
<krabador> Carlin0, perditempo
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-22
<sventrax> ciao
<Pol> Salve ieri sera ho provato ad cambiare interfaccia istallando gnome su ubuntu 15.10
<Pol> ho riscontrato il seguente problema problema
<Pol> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/kxlXYIi1Sg6Je7GyFr9s
<gigirock> Pol, che problema e' ?
<Pol> mi era capitato gia diverse volte di cambiare interfaccia questa volta non mi ha cambiato anche la barra delle app ?
<gigirock> Pol, al login selezioni la sessione gnome e hai ancora la barra ?
<Pol> ho ancora la barra ora non ho il pc davanti
<gigirock> Pol, ma al login cosa scegli ?
<Pol> gnome
<gigirock> Pol, con quella configurazione hardware ti conviene lubuntu o mate, untiy e' ormai pesante e gnome lo segue a ruota
<gigirock> per avere gnome 'completo' devi installare dal ppa gnome-fallback e gnome-session.... ma per il tuo problema non cambia molto
<gigirock> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<gigirock> Pol, installa direttamente una derivata di cui sopra
<Pol> ok hai un consiglio su una versione in particolare tra xubuntu , lubuntu ec...?
<gigirock> Pol, lubuntu va per la maggiore
<Pol> ti faccio ancora una domanda è scusa per la mia ignoranza posso avere problema di driver con queste derivate (mentre con ubuntu non ne ho avuti schede wirelles , tocuhpad ed il resto funzionano perfettamente )
<pazzoide> Ciao qualcuno sa dirmi perché dopo gli aggiornamenti, ogni volta che avvio mi compare "fsck from util-linux 2.26.2 /dev/sda1 clean" ....ecc ?
<gigirock> pazzoide, perche' il tuo hardisk ti sta salutando o perche' non usi ext4.............
<pazzoide> temo sia la prima argh! backuppo tutto, innanzi tutto. grazie gigirock
<Maria> Salve ragazzi ho una domanda si può passare da ubuntu a lubuntu senza perdere i dati ? Oppure bisogna farsi un backup prima ?
<gigirock> Maria, da ubuntu unity a lubuntu cambia solo il DE , quindi puoi installare lxde e se ti piace tenere solo quello....
<Attilio> Buongiorno a tutti
<gigirock> Maria, cmq sarebbe bene farsi un backup almeno della direttori /home
<Maria> quindi posso passare senza formattare la macchina ?
<gigirock> Maria,si... ma adesso hai unity ?
<Maria> ho istallato 15.10 senza cambiare nessuna impostazione soltanto che essendo vecchio il mio portatile pensavo di spostarmi su una derivata piu leggera
<Maria> e cercando su internet davano per buona lubunut
<gigirock> si allora prova in quel modo , anche se sarebbe piu' pulito rifare l'installazione da zero
<Maria> ok faro un backup e faccio un istallazione da zero se è meglio
<Maria> volevo chiedere ancora una cosa se posso
<gigirock> puoi
<Maria> mi e capitato di dover ristallare ubuntu e nelle impostazioni molte volte si accorgeva che c'era un istallazione ubuntu e infatti mi usciva l'opzione rinstall ubuntu
<Maria> sai se capita la stessa cosa con lubuntu o conviene formattare prima le partizioni dell'hard disk prima di installarlo
<Attilio> Mi si è verificato un problema alquanto strano: pen drive tdk 8gb, con la live ubuntu 15.04 che funziona regolarmente sul portatile, su questo fisso, provando a cambiare porte ovviamente, avendo impostato il boot da usb ma anche da hdsk, mi da il messaggio: "verifying dmi pool data" Ho su hda due partizioni hda1-2 (master) dedicai dati ntfs, su hdb
<Attilio>  ho una partizione dove ho installato la presente Ubuntu e un'altra che è ntfs  quale appunto vorrei riuscire ad estendere con la live. Che non c'è verso di avviarla. Any suggest?
<gigirock> Maria, sicuramente se non formatti l'installazione si accorge del sistema precedente , cmq puoi formattare le partizioni prima o durante l'installazione, se non hai dati cosi' importanti da perdere ti consiglio di formattare tutto e fare da zero
<Maria> ok grazie
<Maria> mille
<nex_necis> Attilio: qual'è stata l'ultima cosa che hai fatto prima che desse quell'errore?
<Marcoj09> Salve, ho dei problemi con audio e video qualche rimedio?
<Attilio> nex_necis: nulla, ho riavviato il pc per far partire la live. Il mbr funziona bene perchè se parte da hdsk grub2 fa il suo lavoro e il sistema viene caricato senza problemi. Ma pare non riconosca più al boot le periferiche usb
<gigirock> Attilio, l'errore si riferisce al bios, c'e' qualche impostazione che non va bene... tipo ahci per i dischi o altro
<Attilio> nex_necis: Probabilmente sì ma è curioso, non ho modificato nulla.
<gigirock> Marcoj09, dai sii + preciso.... os ? pc ?
<Attilio> gigirock: Probabilmente sì ma è curioso, non ho modificato nulla.
<Marcoj09> Si sente molto male va "tratti "
<gigirock> Attilio, la data del bios e' corretta ? potrebbe avere qualche problema la batteria della mb
<gigirock> Marcoj09, con tutte le applicazioni ? se usi una live come va ?
<Attilio> gigirock
<Attilio> gigirock: si, la data nel bios appare corretta come apparentemente tutti i parametri
<Marcoj09> Utilizzo un cavo di corrente la mia batteria e andata.
<Marcoj09> Ho provato a usare VLC ma non ho risolto il problema
<Marcoj09> Le applicazioni vanno bene tranne l'audio e video.
<Marcoj09> Un rimedio? Grazie.
<Alexito> ciao, qualcuno mi puo spiegare come faccio a scaricare la iso di ubuntu?
<Alexito> l'immagine insomma
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Attilio> Eventualmente un programma che mi permetta di ampliare la mia partizione Ubuntu anche a sistema montato?
<Marcoj09> Salve, avrei dei problemi con audio e video per essere specifico alcune volte si sente"a tratti" non so perche.
<Carlin0> Attilio, non puoi toccare una partizione in uso devi usare un live cd
<Marcoj09> No, e un portatile purtroppo.
<Carlin0> Marcoj09, è un pc nuovo ?
<Marcoj09> Abbastanza vecchio.
<Carlin0> Marcoj09, lo fa solo con ubuntu ?
<Marcoj09> Si.
<Marcoj09> Con Windows mai successo
<Maxiride> Buongiorno a tutti. Eseguendo comandi da terminale cosa cambia dare le opzioni con - o --?
<Carlin0> Marcoj09, ma hai provato ora con win ?
<Carlin0> !comandi | Maxiride
<ubot-it> Maxiride: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Marcoj09> No
<Carlin0> prova Marcoj09
<Marcoj09> Mi potete spiegare passo per passo perche non conosco bene ubuntu
<Carlin0> Marcoj09, rileggi ...
<Marcoj09> Ah, hahah
<Marcoj09> Grazie.
<Attilio> Allora devo far partire questo accidente di live cd
<Carlin0> Attilio, dopo dovrai anche ripristinare il grub
<Carlin0> perchè modificando la partizione cambia UUID
<matadores> buon giorno
<matadores> vorrei chiedere  quale  delle varianti di ubuntu può andare bene su un asus Eee pc 1011 cx
<matadores> e se si può usare la parte che ha 100 gb non la parte dove sta windows che ha 180 gb tutte impostazioni di fabrica
<Carlin0> matadores, cpu e ram ?
<matadores> 1 gb di ram e cpu mi pare 2600 e  1.600 ghz
<nex_necis> processore Atom, mettici la cosa più leggera esistente
<nex_necis> tipo ubuntu server senza X :D
<matadores> dici a nex_necis?
<Attilio> Carlin0: si però dovrebbe partirmi almeno il live cd :-) il problema è questo
<Carlin0> matadores, se è un atomlubuntu
<Carlin0> Attilio, come hai masterizzato sto dvd ?
<matadores> intel atom inside
<nex_necis> suppongo sia una dongle usb, non mi risulta che gli eeepc abbiano lettori dvd
<nex_necis> comunque se vuoi rimanere su una $UBUNTU vai di lubuntu
<nex_necis> è un buon compromesso fra leggerezza e suabilità
<nex_necis> *usabilità
<matadores> non è un problema
<matadores> da lettore dvd con cavo usb posso fare
<nex_necis> stessa cosa
<matadores> ei  sul mio q1 ultra della sambu sono riuscito
<matadores> samsung*
<Attilio> Carlin0: perdonami, chiavetta usb ho i lettori dvd fuori uso
<Carlin0> Attilio, come l'hai preparata ?
<Attilio> Carlin0: Da immagine, sul portatile funziona benissimo :-)
<Carlin0> vabbè Attilio se vuoi rispondere bene se no arrangiati
<Attilio> Carlin0: scusami sto lavorando, visualizzo quando posso. Mi pare di averti scritto che l'ho creata da immagine e la pen drive, sia la live distro funziona benissimo su portatile
<matadores> nessun consiglio?
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciccio> ciao ho un problema con l'installazione di lubuntu è la primissima volta che mi avvicino a linux e non so come risolverlo
<ciccio> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<Carlin0> qual'è il problema ciccio
<ciccio> allora, ho un netbook vecchio un eeepc precisamente
<ciccio> che vorrei velocizzare e lubuntu mi è sembrato l'ideale,
<ciccio> ho fatto la procedura da un'altro pc per configurare la usb d'installazione
<ciccio> ma quando vado a far partire l'installazione il bios mi dice che manca un file
<Carlin0> con cosa hai caricato la usb ?
<ciccio> ora il nome purtroppo non lo ricordo
<ciccio> unetbootin e la versione 15.04 di lubuntu
<Carlin0> ciccio, da windows ?
<ciccio> si
<Carlin0> !usbwin | ciccio usa questo
<ubot-it> ciccio usa questo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ciccio> la devo installare formattanto su un sistema win xp
<ciccio> ok proviamo con questo grazie mille un saluto
<gigirock> raga avete un idea di come aggiungere voci all'avvio di multisystem ?
<gigirock> raga avete idea ?
<gigirock> raga avete ?
<gigirock> raga ?
<gigirock> ?
<gigirock>  
<Carlin0> multisystem ? e che è?
<luigi82> salve
<Carlin0> !ciao | luigi82
<ubot-it> luigi82: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<luigi82> sto provando a installare un nuovo tema in plymounth, come do il comando mi esce questa scritta ( cp: impossibile eseguire stat di "/lib/plymouth/themes/details": File o directory non esistente   )
<Carlin0> luigi82, mi spiace ma non diamo supporto a software fuori dai repo
<luigi82> possiedo ubuntu 12.04 versione comunità
<luigi82> non ho usato un software ma preso da ubuntu.com è un files con immagini e un comando da terminale preso tutto da ubuntu.com
<Carlin0> ma non è nei repo
<luigi82> ;(
<luigi82> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Plymouth
<luigi82> di questo parlo Carlin0
<Carlin0> e qual'è il comando che ti da errore ?
<luigi82> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<luigi82> poi scelgo il nuovo tema o anche il vecchi tema
<luigi82> mi dice sempre
<Carlin0> luigi82, metti l'errore in pastebin che ci diamo una occhiata
<Carlin0> !paste | luigi82
<luigi82> ok
<ubot-it> luigi82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> compreso il comando che dai
<luigi82> Carlin0    http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597462/
<Carlin0> e il comando ?
<luigi82> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<luigi82> lo avevo scritto prima
<Carlin0> e ma non si vede...
<Carlin0> cmq ora devo andare ... vedi se riesce ad aiutarti qualcun altro
<luigi82> ?????
<Attilio> Mi si è verificato un problema alquanto strano: pen drive tdk 8gb, con la live ubuntu 15.04 che funziona regolarmente sul portatile, su questo fisso, provando a cambiare porte ovviamente, avendo impostato il boot da usb ma anche da hdsk, mi da il messaggio: "verifying dmi pool data" Ho su hda due partizioni hda1-2 (master) dedicai dati ntfs, su hdb
<Attilio>  ho una partizione dove ho installato la presente Ubuntu e un'altra che è ntfs  quale appunto vorrei riuscire ad estendere con la live. Che non c'è verso di avviarla. Any suggest?
<kratos01> raga
<kratos01> mi potreste aiutare
<kratos01> ?
<gregory00> scasate volevo sapere se posso avere sia ubunto che windows 10 sullo stesso pc
<gregory00> scusate l ignoranza
<gregory00> potete rispondere
<krabador> a quale domanda?
<nex_necis> gregory00: si
<gregory00> quella che se posso avere due sistemi operativi su un pc
<krabador> ne puoi avere 30 se è per questo
<krabador> tutti quelli che ci entrano
<gregory00> mi puoi spiegare come faccio
<krabador> !installazione | gregory00
<ubot-it> gregory00: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<kakarot> ragazzi ho un problema con skype
<kakarot> mi potreste aiutare?
<akis24> !aiuto | kakarot
<ubot-it> kakarot: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kakarot> si ecco il problema è che non riesco a impostare nelle impostazioni audio di skype il microfono e l'altoparlante.
<kakarot> mi spunta "virtual device"
<kakarot> e non riesco a modificarlo
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<kakarot> già ho seguito questa guida
<kakarot> ma non riesco lo stesso
<akis24> versione di ubuntu ?
<kakarot> 15.10
<kakarot> l'ultima
<akis24> kakarot: apri il terminale e digita alsamixer e posta uno screen  e mettilo su  image
<akis24> !image | kakarot
<ubot-it> kakarot: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> usa il primo link
<kakarot> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/sYvjdruWQMOnl8aorLn1
<kakarot> mi resta cos'
<akis24> kakarot: ora fai quello che ti ho scritto ..
<kakarot> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/u3x7vtDbSPessjZNYEx9
<kakarot> fatto
<akis24> kakarot: spostati cone le frecce sui cursori del volume dove vedi " mm "  e poi premi m  dovrebbero passare a " 00 " e poi aumenta i volumi con le frecce in alto e riposta lo screen ù
<kakarot> okok grazie provo subito
<kakarot> l'ho fatto ma lo stesso il problema secondo me è skype
<akis24> kakarot: skype da dove lo hai installato ?
<kakarot> anche perchè non riesco a modificare
<kakarot> dal sito ufficiale
<akis24> kakarot: chiudi skype adesso
<kakarot> sisi
<kakarot> l'avevo fatto
<akis24> kakarot:  dal terminale  sudo apt-get install libpulse0:i386  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | kakarot
<ubot-it> kakarot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kakarot> ok
<kakarot> cosa serve akis?
<akis24> qualcosa che serve a skype ..
<kakarot> ok
<akis24> kakarot: dai metti su paste  tutto
<kakarot> ti voglio bene akis
<kakarot> non ho cpt cosa hai fatto
<kakarot> cmq funziona adesso?
<akis24> kakarot:  se mi fai vedere ...
<kakarot> nono adesso funziona
<kakarot> grazie
<akis24> ok divertiti
<akis24> di nulla
<kakarot> ma cosa serve l'ultima cosa che mi hai fatto scrivere sul terminale?
<akis24> è una libreria che  serve a skype
<akis24> ti mancava
<kakarot> devo capire bene queste librerie
<akis24> eh studia e impari di sicuro
<kakarot> hai qualche link che lo spiega?
<kakarot> sisi
<kakarot> sto iniziando ad usare da poco ubuntu
<akis24> kakarot:  segui le guide sul wiki di ubuntu
<kakarot> oooooook
<akis24> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<akis24> kakarot: qui hai di tutto  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<matteoUbuntu1510> Buonpomeriggio a tutti, mi trovo qui per un problema tecnico: ogni volta che accendo il pc e si avvia ubuntu(15.10) mi da per 3 volte il messaggio di errore "Si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema" . Dopo dice che  se dovesse ricomparire devo riavviare ma non è  mai ricomparso.  Se volete vi posto il .xsession-errors
<Carlin0> matteoUbuntu1510, ma alla fine si avvia ?
<matteoUbuntu1510> Il sistema si avvia, ma comunque dice sempre che ci sono problemi
<krabador> ovvero?
<Carlin0> matteoUbuntu1510, adesso sei da ubuntu ?
<matteoUbuntu1510> Carlin0: Si, si da Ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> "ma comunque dice sempre che ci sono problemi"
<krabador> ovvero?
<Carlin0> dice che gli da errori all'accensione
<matteoUbuntu1510> krabador: Il messaggio di errore all' avvio è "Si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema" lo da 3 volte, all' ultima dice che se si ripresentasse la stessa finestra di dialogo devo riavviare, ma non si presenta mai
<akis24> dopo aver installato cosa ?
<matteoUbuntu1510> Ho letto su internet che il file nascosto nella home .xsession-errors è riferito a quelli, se volete lo posto, perchè non sono riuscito  a capirci nulla, sono errrori che non conosco.
<matteoUbuntu1510> akis24: dopo aver installato nulla, perchè è l' avvio del sistema, se proprio ci tieni a saperlo ho fatto l' altro giorno un' installazione da 0 di ubuntu , in dualboot con win10
<akis24> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1432317
<krabador> ignoralo
<krabador> plymouthd ha un problema
<krabador> in via di soluzione
<matteoUbuntu1510> akis24: Il contenuto del file xsession-errors però non è lo stesso del link che mi hai dato
<Attilio> kakarot: scusami, hai per caso letto la mia problematica postata qualche ora fa?
<matteoUbuntu1510> Il contenuto del file .xsession-error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14598693/
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, http://imgur.com/eTjxKPX
<matteoUbuntu1510> Non mi da tutta quella roba, non mi dice il motivo della finestra di errore ne nient' altro a parte che si è verificato il problema
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, perchè non chiedi informazioni
<krabador> devi cliccare
<matteoUbuntu1510> Non me ne da, ci sono due bottoni: uno per segnalare un altro per uscire
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, e tu , ovviamente , segnalare non l'hai mai cliccato...
<krabador> devi cliccare  segnalare , e poi mostra dettagli
<matteoUbuntu1510> Ho sempre cliccato segnalare, dopodichè inserisco la password e si chiude, ne escono altri 2 uguali, segnalo sempre e poi non esce più nulla
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, inserisci correttamente la password?
<matteoUbuntu1510> affermativo, e se così non fosse la inserirei male per distrazione una volta, non 3, e non ogni volta che avvio il pc
<Attilio> Ciao a tutti..tanyo per sapermi regolare, che ho combinato per ottenere il cartellino rosso?
<matteoUbuntu1510> E comunque andando a fondo nel link postato da akis24 forse è proprio quel bug, e se ho capito bene è in via di risoluzione e non è nulla di grave. Si può risolvere o vedrò quelli errori ad ogni avvio?
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, ce ne possono essere diversi
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, il segnalatore talvolta segnala problemi che sono non problemi
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<matteoUbuntu1510> I miei problemi sono questi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14598693/
<krabador> ls -la /var/crash | pastebinit
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, segui per favore
<matteoUbuntu1510> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14598775/
<krabador> cat /var/crash/_usr_share_apport_apport-gtk.0.crash | pastebinit
<krabador> cat /var/crash/_usr_lib_upower_upowerd.0.crash | pastebinit
<matteoUbuntu1510> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14598789/
<matteoUbuntu1510> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14598798/
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, sudo rm /var/crash/*
<krabador> per il momento sono problemi in via di risoluzione
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, riavvia, dopo l'ultimo comando
<sar> salve, ho provato in tutti i modi ad installare ubuntu sia con usb che con cd, ma non parte neanche. sul pc ho installato windows 10
<akis24> sar: che programma hai usato per creare la usb ?
<sar> unetbootin
<akis24> !usbwin | sar
<ubot-it> sar: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<matteoUbuntu1510> sar: hai avviato la pen drive in modalita UEFI? Hai rimosso l' avvio veloce di win10 e hai disabilitato dal bios il secure boot?
<akis24> sar: ovviamente devi impostare dal bios avvio da usb come prima periferica
<sar> ho impostato il bios su usb, uefi non c'e, secure boot? questo non ricordo adesso verifico
<matteoUbuntu1510> sar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI ti dice come verificare se hai avviato la pen drive in UEFI.
<akis24> !uefi | sar
<ubot-it> sar: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sar> il mio pc non ha uefi...
<akis24> sar:  installazione standard allora
<akis24> !installazione | sar
<ubot-it> sar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<matteoUbuntu1510> krabador: riavviato dopo l' ultimo comando e non si è presentato alcun errore. Grazie per il supporto
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, di niente.
<matteoUbuntu1510> krabador: ultima informazione: prima ho detto di aver installato ubuntu in dual l' altro giorno. E' un anno che ho ubuntu e la scorsa settimana non so per quale strano errore o motivo mi si è bloccato il pc, ossia sia windows sia ubuntu mi si bloccavano all' avvio e ho dovuto formattare tutto. A cosa può essere dovuto?
<sar> ok adesso riprovo.....vi faccio sapere grazie
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, si è bloccato mentre era operativo, ed al riavvio si è comportato cosi' ?
<matteoUbuntu1510> krabador: sono più specifico, ubuntu si bloccava in una schermata nera con una shell che mi diceva di inviare i comandi  systemctl-default(credo sia così)  ed altri simili. Se non ricordo male si, mentre era operativo, ho riavviato nel modo più spartano (tenendo premuto il tasto di accensione)
<krabador> "ubuntu si bloccava" ripetutamente durante varie sessioni ?
<matteoUbuntu1510> Ripetutamente proprio no, si è rallentato ma dopo poco si è bloccato ed ho riavviato, dopodichè la shell ma pur inviando i comandi per l' avvio normale il sistema si bloccava prima della schermata di accesso
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, intendo, in varie sessioni
<krabador> ovvero caricamenti di ubuntu
<krabador> si è presentato?
<matteoUbuntu1510> No è stata una cosa abbastanza improvvisa, sia da parte di ubuntu sia di windows, perchè anche quest' ultimo si è bloccato ed ho dovuto formattare tutto e reinstallare prima windows e poi ubuntu
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, ci sono diversi presupposti per un problema hardware
<krabador> di disco
<akis24> mi sa' di hard-disk che va' alla fine..
<matteoUbuntu1510> Il pc ha esattamente un anno, avevo pensato anche io all' HDD ma è strano un HDD che dopo un anno mi abbandona
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, non è strano niente
<krabador> con l'hardware
<krabador> se notebook, i 2,5" sono i piu' fragili esistenti, e quelli fatti peggio, di ogni brand
<krabador> in ogni caso, non ce ne occupiamo qui .
<matteoUbuntu1510> Esiste un programma che mi permetta di verificare lo stato "di salute" del mio HDD,tipo cristaldisk per windows?
<krabador> "tipo cristaldisk" ...
<matteoUbuntu1510> Si, stiamo parlando di notebook
<matteoUbuntu1510> Infatti avevo pensato di cambiare l' HDD con un moderno SSD, anche perchè non posso permettermi la perdita di dati
<krabador> !chat | matteoUbuntu1510
<ubot-it> matteoUbuntu1510: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matteoUbuntu1510> Perfetto, grazie ancora per il supporto, buona serata a tutti.
<ferrarista> salve a tutti
<ferrarista> sono nuovo di ubuntu... anzi direi windowsniano serio e smanettone. però la curiosità mi sta avvvicinando a ubuntu
<ferrarista> oggi ho ripreso un vecchio Notebook che non usavo da anni e ho provato ad installare Xubuntu
<ferrarista> ho letto che è la versione che richiede meno risorse.
<akis24> ferrarista:  lubuntu è piu' leggera ..
<akis24> !chat | ferrarista
<ubot-it> ferrarista: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ferrarista> il problemaè che appena parte l'installazione viene fuori una schermata a strisce...
<ferrarista> e il pc si blocca
<ferrarista> come mai? problema di compatibilità con la cheda video?
<akis24> ferrarista: di che pc si parla ? e che versione di xubuntu ?
<ferrarista> Notebook packard bell easynote B3510d. Xububtu 15.0
<ferrarista> sempron 3000+ con 765 mb ram
<ferrarista> hd 80gb
<ferrarista> partizionato al 50% con Seven
<kid16> salve ho un portatile con ubuntu come unico sistema operativo vorrei mettere windows ho seguito tutti i passaggi per eliminare le partizioni  con gparted facendo partire dalla pennetta il sistema operativo cancello tt formatto ntfs ma poi qundovado a mettere il cd di win niente non lo legge
<akis24> ferrarista:  comunque all'avvio di ubuntu premi un tasto qualsiasi e poi con f6 dalle opzioni imposta " nomodeset "  ma sarebbe meglio provare con lubuntu
<akis24> ferrarista: diciamo che quel pc non è roba recente .. tuttaltro
<ferrarista> ho provato con nomodeset ma è sempre uguale.
<ferrarista> si  ha quasi 10 anni...
<akis24> ferrarista: ci sono anche altre opzioni da provare insieme con f6 noacpi  ecc ecc
<ferrarista> premetto che con linstallazione di Xbuntu non sono riuscito a tirare fuori il menu con F6... mentre si sono riuscito con ubuntu 14.
<akis24> ferrarista: xubuntu o ubuntu ?
<krabador> ferrarista, linux ha una sorprendente elasticità
<akis24> !chat | kid16
<ubot-it> kid16: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ferrarista,  ma non resuscita i morti
<krabador> ferrarista, scarica lubuntu è prova
<ferrarista> ho provato con entrambi
<krabador> che scheda video c'è ?
<ferrarista> ok  provo con lubuntu... quale versione  mi consigliate? per questo PC?
<krabador> ferrarista, 14.04
<ferrarista> video VIA /S3G unicrome pro IGP
<krabador> ferrarista, non te la prendere, ma praticamente il peggio
<krabador> storicamente , delle video su linux
<ferrarista> immaginavo
<ferrarista> quindi inutile provare con lubuntu?
<ferrarista> oppure provo  ugualmente
<krabador> ma ti stai avvicinando a linux, per vedere se puoi evitare di buttare 'sto notebook?
<ferrarista> mi sto avvicinando provando con questo notebook
<Guest51361> Buonasera a tutti, vorrei fare una domanda se posso
<ferrarista> l'altro per ora mi serve per lavoro
<ferrarista> quindi se non prendo dimestichezza
<akis24> !chiedi | Guest51361
<ubot-it> Guest51361: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ferrarista> sto scaticando lubuntu 14 con unnetbook
<krabador> ferrarista, puoi fare il supporto di installazione in usb , di ubuntu o la variante che vuoi
<krabador> ferrarista, far partire la sessione di prova, ne "l'altro computer" che dici di avere
<krabador> che serve per lavoro
<krabador> non verrà installato nulla nel pc
<krabador> non verranno effettuate modifiche di alcun tipo
<krabador> e potrai provare il sistema operativo
<ferrarista> giusto
<ferrarista> ma tra le versioni 14 live, hdmedia e net instal quale installo ?
<krabador> ferrarista, dove stai vedendo?
<ferrarista> da unnetbooting
<krabador> ferrarista, lascia perdere
<krabador> unetbootin, e le versioni proposte li
<krabador> ferrarista, iniziamo male, come accostamento a linux ;)
<ferrarista> sorry
<krabador> ferrarista, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> scarica questa
<krabador> e, o fai la pendrive usb, se il pc supporta il boot usb
<Guest51361> Voglio evitare che si crei la cartella .trash-1000 su ogni dispositivo usb, vorrei che i file che elimino venissero o spostati nel cestino di sistema o cancellati definitivamente al massimo. Utilizzo Xubuntu e quindi Thunar come gestore dei file, è possibile?
<krabador> !usbwin | ferrarista
<ubot-it> ferrarista: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> ferrarista, o masterizzi
<krabador> !iso | ferrarista
<ubot-it> ferrarista: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> in questo modo.
<ferrarista> krabador... grazie
<akis24> Guest51361:  che problemi hai a eliminarli dal cestino al limite ?
<ferrarista> allora il pc carica da usb
<akis24> Guest51361: comunque puoi usare la combinazione di tasti "shift" + "cancella"   per eliminarli definitivamente
<Guest51361> Nessuno, ma in genere questa funzionalità mi da solo problemi, ad esempio è successo di recente che ho sbagliato e ho spostato nel cestino (tramite il tasto canc) dei file che volevo eliminare..il risultato è che non riesco più ad eliminare la cartella .trash, mi da errore cartella non vuota
<Guest51361> e se vado all'interno e do un ls -alt per visualizzare tutto mi da errore di input output
<Guest51361> siccome non è la prima volta e anche con altri dispositivi diversi ho avuto problemi vorrei evitare di sbagliare
<Guest51361> conosco il comando shift e canc, difatti utilizzo sempre quello
<akis24> Guest51361:  il comando è ls -all
<Guest51361> Hanno lo stesso effetto
<Guest51361> Ho semplicemente concatenato più opzioni
<ferrarista> scusa krabador, ma con lubuntu nomodeset  devo selezionarlo ugualmente?
<krabador> ferrarista, potrebbe essere necessario
<krabador> ferrarista, prima prova senza
<ferrarista> ok
<ferrarista> se serve sempre con f6 all'avvio?
<Guest51361> L'ho scandalizzato!
<krabador> ferrarista, è cosi' che si selezionano le opzioni di boot
<krabador> Guest51361, no, la gente qui non sta 24h
<krabador> ha orari, cose del genere.
<ferrarista> grazie... il tempo di scaricare e ti facciosapere
<Guest51361> Assolutamente legittimo, si fa per scherzare
<krabador> Guest51361, beh, su ogni dispositivo usb, evitare una cosa del genere, passa per usare sempre shift del
<Guest51361> In pratica come stavo facendo fino ad ora..beh grazie mille, non c'è proprio modo di "disattivare" o modificare questo comportamento automatico?
<franco123> Salve, ho installato w10 in dual boot senza particolari problemi ma ubuntu 14-04 ha accusato due  malfunzionamenti: ne Firefox ne Chrome riesce  a navigare, nonostante la wifi risulti attiva, ho provato a disinstallare la connessione e reinstallarla ma nulla, risulta attiva, non appaiono  messaggi di errore ma  le pagine non si aprono. Inoltre i di
<franco123> schi vengono visualizzati ma non sono accessibili, se cerco di accedere dalla home appare un messaggio di errore che vorrei inviarvi se mi date  una alternativa a pagebin che è in manutenzione
<krabador> hai appena installato win10?
<franco123> si
<franco123> ieri
<Guest51361> Per quanto riguarda i dischi è normale
<krabador> franco123, in un pc con uefi?
<franco123> non so cosa sia uefi
<krabador> !ripristino | franco123
<ubot-it> franco123: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Guest51361> Devi disattivare da Windows sicuramente l'avvio veloce, è quello che ti blocca l'accesso ai dischi da Ubuntu. E' come se Windows andasse in freeze
<krabador> controlla fastboot
<franco123> ho letto qualcosa del genere ma freeze non si nattiva sui portatili? non sono riuscito a trovarlo fastboot dove?
<krabador> http://pastie.org/pastes/10696869/text
<krabador> controlla in questo modo , in win10
<krabador> se attivo, avvio rapido, mette il disco in una sorta di ibernazione
<krabador> sebbene tende anche ad impedire l'avvio  , di altri sistemi in altre partizioni
<Guest51361> Esattamente, te lo stavo linkando!
<franco123> pastie.org mi da errore
<krabador> insisti
<Guest51361> http://acer-it.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/37207/~/windows-10%3A-attivare-o-disattivare-lavvio-rapido
<Guest51361> Segui l'elenco puntato
<Guest51361> *numerato
<krabador> franco123, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14599605/
<krabador> Guest51361, lascia stare link di risorse esterne qui
<Guest51361> Ok
<franco123> Ok quindi cerco di modificare l'avvio di w e poi se non si risolve da solo ripristino ubuntu?
<krabador> franco123, togli fastboot, fa ripartire win, poi ubuntu, vedi se continui ad avere ancora problemi
<krabador> fatti il problema , dopo
<franco123> ok ora lo cerco e vi faccio sapere, debbo  riavviare ero su ubuntu
<krabador> bne
<franco123> krabador,  OK i dischi si sono riavviati, i menù che ho trovato in w sono molto diversi da quelli dei link, io ho trovato: metti in stato di ibernazione mai e entra in sospensione mai. Quando avvio firfox mi appare però sempre una pagina di vodafone, che mi blocca la navigazione, ho cancellato cronologia e  cookie ma   quando riapro riappare
<cristian_c> franco123: sei dietro a un proxy o cose del genere?
<franco123> non m risulta la wifi è vodafostation 2
<cristian_c> franco123: a parte ik browser, riesci ad effettuae ping, o a fare gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<franco123> in effetti lo scaricamento degli aggiornamenti dalla repository non riesce
<krabador> franco123, e questo avviene solo da quando hai instalalto win10 ?
<franco123> si
<krabador> franco123, torna in win 10, e va a controllare nel menu di avvio rapido
<krabador> c'è proprio una voce da disabilitare "Attiva Avvio Rapido (scelta consigliata"
<krabador> se non l'hai vista / disabilitata, non l'hai disattivato
<krabador> franco123, apri il terminale, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> fa un pastebin del risultata
<krabador> *o
<krabador> !pastebinit | franco123
<ubot-it> franco123: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<franco123> grazie, un mom sto riverificando w
<krabador> "Opzioni risparmio energia" ---  "Specifica comportamento pulsanti di alimentazione" --- disabilita "Attiva avvio rapido."
<ferrarista> krabador ho creato la usb con lubuntu
<ferrarista> ora provo ad avviare
<krabador> ferrarista, bene
<ferrarista> faccio una prova senza installare prima?
<akis24> ovviamente ferrarista  provare
<ferrarista> ok
<ferrarista> vado
<franco123> krabador trovato Avvio rapido e disattivato. Ho dato il comando ma non avendo il brouser non posso inviarti il pastebin, come posso inviarti una foto del  listato?
<akis24> !image | franco123
<ubot-it> franco123: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> franco123, da ubuntu, premi stamp, fai immagine, vai su sito imgur
<krabador> fai upload
<krabador> incolli qui link
<Ferrarista75> Ragazzi come so entra nelle opzioni in fase di installazione di lubuntu?
<Ferrarista75> Premo f6 ma non succede nulla
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: ma in live?
<Ferrarista75> Devo disattivare nomodset perché il video appare tutto a rughe
<Ferrarista75> Righe scusate
<cristian_c> no no, rughe va bene
<Ferrarista75> 😊
<krabador> "disattivare"
<krabador> sicuro che invece non debba settarlo?
<Ferrarista75> Selezionare
<Ferrarista75> Krabador.
<krabador> Ferrarista75, http://i.imgur.com/5CbreP5.jpg
<Ferrarista75> Sì settarlo
<krabador> hai una cosa del genere in avvio?
<Ferrarista75> Perfetto
<Ferrarista75> Poi?
<krabador> Ferrarista75, premendo f2, hai la scelta della lingua?
<Ferrarista75> No suona , spariscono le scritte e poi ritorna il menu di prima
<Ferrarista75> Ma non esce nulla
<Ferrarista75> Stesso con f6
<Ferrarista75> Mi faceva la stessa cosa con xubuntu
<Ferrarista75> Con Ubuntu invece usciva
<Ferrarista75> Se schiaccio Tab che succede?
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: è il packard bell con sempron?
<cristian_c> o un altro pc?
<krabador> che voci hai in advanced options?
<Ferrarista75> Sempre il packarbell
<Ferrarista75> In advanced optional non c'è nulla
<Ferrarista75> Solo Back
<krabador> premi tab, mettiti alla fine della linea che appare
<krabador> scrivi a mano nomodeset
<krabador> e magari cancella quiet splash
<krabador> al che premi invio
<Ferrarista75> Provo
<Ferrarista75> Ladiing /casper/vmlinux
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: magari posta la schermata prima di premere f10
<Ferrarista75> Come posto la schermate?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ferrarista75> Scrivo con uno smartphone
<AngelChuwi> salve atutti  vorrei istallare ubuntu su tablet trekstore surtab 101 ho risolto per la partenza del boor uefi 32 ma ho sia il wifi e audio che non va ce una iso gia pachat per i tabler
<cristian_c> AngelChuwi: atom z3735f?
<AngelChuwi> si
<cristian_c> AngelChuwi: quanti pollic?
<AngelChuwi> 10
<cristian_c> AngelChuwi: oo, e già siamo risicati
<cristian_c> ma ti assicuro che il supporto non è il massimo
<cristian_c> AngelChuwi: troppe cose non vabno, almeno sulla 15.04
<cristian_c> su 15.10 dubito ci sia grandissimi passi in avanti, ma non posso escluderlo
<cristian_c> *siano
<AngelChuwi> si cristia _c ma la 14,04 non ce un pac deb per il wifi
<cristian_c> AngelChuwi: hai installato la 14.04?
<Ferrarista75> https://imageshack.us/my/images
<cristian_c> AngelChuwi: quell'atom è malcsuppotato, figurati con uj kernel vecchio
<Ferrarista75> Questo è ciò che succede
<cristian_c> come il 3.19
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: vedo
<Carlin0> ma che vedi :P
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: vedo che il link è sbagliato
<AngelChuwi> quindi soluzioni zero
<Carlin0> AngelChuwi, dipende anche dalla scheda wifi
<cristian_c> AngelChuwi: fatti un favore, quel dispositivo non è nato per ubuntu
<Carlin0> poi su un atom ubuntu è decisamente troppo
<Ferrarista75> A me apre la foto cliccando sopra
<AngelChuwi> troppo pesante o non supp?
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: hai postato il link al tuo album
<cristian_c> posta il link alla foto diretto
<cristian_c> AngelChuwi: entrambi
<cristian_c> unity è pesante, e comunque linux è poco supoortato
<cristian_c> anche se cambi versione , con una più leggera
<cristian_c> AngelChuwi: da quel che leggo il wifi è risolvibile, ma ne vale la pena?
<AngelChuwi> spero che con la 16 qualcosa cambia
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: hai postato il link al tuo album
<cristian_c> posta il link alla foto diretto
<cristian_c> AngelChuwi: sì spera...
<AngelChuwi> quindi deve morire con winzoz
<Ferrarista75> https://imageshack.us/i/p5WWjAPKj
<Ferrarista75> Vedi ora
<Carlin0> AngelChuwi, compra un pc e potrai usare linux
<cristian_c> un pc senza atom, specifichiamo :P
<AngelChuwi> cmq ce un pac deb per wifi por lo meno
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: ti avevo chiesto un'altra schermata
<cristian_c> AngelChuwi: da quel che so, è più comlesso
<cristian_c> *complesso
<Carlin0> AngelChuwi, sei italiano ?
<AngelChuwi> si ma vivo in spagna
<Ferrarista75> Cristian quale?
<cristian_c> e richiede caricamento firmware, e abilità tecniche, cosa che, con tutto il rispetto, non è per neo-ute ti
<Carlin0> il pacchetto per il wifi c'è ma dipende quale scheda ... te l'ho già detto
<AngelChuwi> mi pare che e una realteck
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Ferrarista75: magari posta la schermata prima di premere f10
<Carlin0> mi pare non basta
<Ferrarista75> https://imageshack.us/i/hlkn04Xzj
<Ferrarista75> Spero sia questa
<AngelChuwi> Rtl8723BS
<cristian_c> AngelChuwi: alle brutt3, usa un dongle esterno
<cristian_c> se proprio vuoi navigare
<cristian_c> sul momento
<cristian_c> AngelChuwi: poi , oh, sei liberissimo di imbarcarti nella risoluzione del problema wifi
<AngelChuwi> bene provero grazie a tutti voi dl canale
<cristian_c> di niente
<Ferrarista75> Cristian hai visto la foto?
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: ma non eri entrato nel grub?
<Ferrarista75> Non so neanche cosa sia. ...
<Ferrarista75> Kradrom mi stava spiegando come settare nomodeet
<Ferrarista75> Nomodeset
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: e il nomodeset dove l'hai abìggihnto?
<cristian_c> *aggiunto
<Ferrarista75> Siccome premendo f6 non compariva nulla
<Ferrarista75> Ho premuto Tab
<Ferrarista75> Ho cancellato quiete splash
<Ferrarista75> E ho aggiunto nomodeset
<Ferrarista75> Dopo una serie di scritte  è apparsa sempre la prima schermata che ho postato
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: ma mostrami quella schermata
<cristian_c> per vedere come hai agito
<Ferrarista75> Ok
<Ferrarista75> https://imageshack.us/i/hlkn04Xzj
<Ferrarista75> Qui ho cancellato quiet splash e ho scritto nomodeset
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: non si vede niente del genere
<cristian_c> per favore, posta la schermata giusta
<Ferrarista75> https://imageshack.us/i/pbKTbX7Ij
<gabriele> buona sera a tutti
<Ferrarista75> Dopo che premo invio esce questo
<Ferrarista75> https://imageshack.us/i/paoBaF46j
<Carlin0> !ciao | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> Ferrarista75, IMHO quel pc non ce la fa +
<gabriele> avrei bisogno di un aiuto per quanto riguarda la scheda di rete WiFi del mio portatile
<Ferrarista75> Mi gira Windows 7 e non Linux?
<gabriele> ho notato che, alle volte, all'avvio, il modulo iwlwifi non tira su la connessione e sono costretto a dare un modprobe -r e ricaricarlo successivamente
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: ripeto, stai continuando a postare un po' quello che ti pare...
<cristian_c> ma non la schermata richiesta
<Carlin0> Ferrarista75, tieni conto che è stato costruito per win non per linux
<Ferrarista75> Perché esistono PC costruiti per Linux?
<gabriele> decisamente si: system76.com
<Ferrarista75> Cristian ti ho postato la scenata dopo aver premuto Tab
<Ferrarista75> Cancellato quiet splash e aggiunto nomodeset
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: non vedo traccia di nomodeset nele schermate
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: e se devi fare considerazioni di tipo personale, non è ilanale giusto in cui farle
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: ma visita il più comodo #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ferrarista75> Quali considerazioni personali.  Ho chiesto aiuto per l'installazione e basta
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: mi riferisco a 'perché esistono pc costruiti per linux?'
<cristian_c> che non mi pare proprio attienente alla tua richiesta di supporto
<cristian_c> per il resto, sei il benvenuto qui ;)
<Ferrarista75> Era una domanda a carlin0.  Lui ha detto che non è un PC costruito per Linux e siccome non ne sapevo l'esistenza ho chiesto lumi
<cristian_c> gabriele: esattamente quale laptop? E che ubuntu montava originariamente?
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: ancora manca la schermata in cui è presente nomodeset bla bla bla
<gabriele> ho un Santech C47 assai ben carrozzato :-)
<Ferrarista75> La posto subito
<gabriele> me lo hanno fornito con Windows 10 Pro, ma ho voluto fare un "salto"
<cristian_c> gabriele: venduto senza os?
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> gabriele: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<gabriele> praticamente è lo stesso barebone che viene venduto dalla system76 come Onyx Pro
<Carlin0> Ferrarista75, i pc vengono costruiti ed ottimizzati per win per questo lo reggono meglio , il tuo in particolare ha una scheda video molto mal supportata da linux ... poi libero di insisterci
<Ferrarista75> https://imageshack.us/i/pbRXvFDHj
<Ferrarista75> Infondo sotto la scritta lubuntu c'è nomodeset
<gabriele> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14601267/
<gabriele> ovviamente ho riportato solo i dati relativi alla scheda WiFi
<Carlin0> gabriele, che ubuntu usi ?
<gabriele> wily
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: ma quello non l'hai inserito tu
<cristian_c> è il log a stamparlo
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: ti avevo semplicemente chiesto di postare la schermata in cui inserivi i vari parametri
<Ferrarista75> Ricomincio
<cristian_c> gabriele: il dmesg restituisce qualcosa a riguardo?
<gabriele> spetta che controllo
<Ferrarista75> Cristian non esce la schermata delle opzioni per abilitare il nomodeset
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: e prima come hai fatto?
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: 14.04 giusto?
<Ferrarista75> Sì
<Ferrarista75> Un altro utente mi suggeriva di premete Tab
<gabriele> dunque: trovo tre errori, dei quali il terzo mi pare quello incriminato
<gabriele> primo: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8000C-15.ucode failed with error -2
<gabriele> secondo: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8000C-14.ucode failed with error -2
<Ferrarista75> Cristian    premuto Tab esce questo
<gabriele> terzo: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: can't access the RSA semaphore it is write protected
<Ferrarista75> https://imageshack.us/i/pbRXvFDHj
<Ferrarista75> In fondo dovrei inserire manualmente nomodeset
<Ferrarista75> Cancellando prima  quiet splash
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: ma prendi in giro?
<cristian_c> h postato la stessa schermata di prima
<cristian_c> *hai
<Ferrarista75> Cristian è quella la scherma
<Ferrarista75> Non ti prendo in giro
<Ferrarista75> In basso c'è scritto nomodeset
<cristian_c> gabriele: incolla il dmesg su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: non l'hai inserito tu
<cristian_c> in quella schermata
<cristian_c> ma è il log a stamp<rlo
<cristian_c> come ho spiegato prima
<Ferrarista75> Siiii l'ho scritto io manualmente
<Ferrarista75> Te lo giuro
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: in quella schermata viene ripetuto moltissime volte lo stesso messaggio
<gabriele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14601437/
<cristian_c> relativo a casper
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: il tab dove lo hai premuto?
<Ferrarista75> Il messaggio inizia a ripetersi man mano che cancello le lettere di quiet splash
<cristian_c> gabriele: hai provato su virtualbox?
<Ferrarista75> Il Tab lo premo appena esce il menu di installazione
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: ah, ok
<cristian_c> gabriele: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1941350
<gabriele> cristian_c: in che senso? Ubuntu è il sistema operativo del mio portatile, non di una macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: un'ultima cosa, puoi mostrare la schermata subito prima di editare?
<cristian_c> per rendermi conto
<Ferrarista75> Prima di premere Tab o prima di aggiungere nomodeset
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: prima di aggiungere nomodeset
<cristian_c> insomma, prima di fare la modifica
<Ferrarista75> Ok
<Ferrarista75> https://imageshack.us/i/pbnvn7Zrj
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: ok, ma io vedo sempre messaggi casper bla bla bla
<cristian_c> e non quiet splash ecc...
<Ferrarista75> Quiet splash sta sotto la scritta lubuntu.
<Ferrarista75> I messaggi Casper in basso escono appena schiaccio Tab
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: allora, tu sei in live, giusto?
<cristian_c> 14.04?
<Ferrarista75> Che significa in Live?  Ho avviAto il PC da usb con la Iso di lubuntu
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: quwllo è il supporto d'installazione
<cristian_c> da cui puoi avviare la modalità live
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: tu cosa avevi scelto nel menù?
<Ferrarista75> Nulla
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: ma sopratutto quale lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: ottimo
<Ferrarista75> Perché sia che lanciava installazione sia che tentavo di avviare senza installare mi usciva la schermata a righe
<krabador> Ferrarista75, premuto tab, ed aggiunto nomodeset alla fine della linea?
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: ti ho fatto una domanda parecchie volte
<cristian_c> avevi per caso risposto?
<Ferrarista75> Krabador si... ma esce sempre schermata a righe
<Ferrarista75> Cristian ho risposto a tutto
<Ferrarista75> Non sono in Live
<krabador> Ferrarista75, nomodeset acpi=off
<Ferrarista75> Dopo Tab?
<krabador> Ferrarista75, e , mi dispiace,ma non hai un hardware rappresentativo, per il primo approccio con linux
<krabador> Ferrarista75, prima hai anche detto che la prova l'avresti fatta con il computer serio
<cristian_c> Ferrarista75: lubuntu 14.04?
<cristian_c> ultima volta
<krabador> dopo aver capito che la sessione di prova non installa l'ultimma
<krabador> *non installa nulla
<krabador> e non modifica nulla
<Ferrarista75> Sì Cristian 14.04
<cristian_c> ok
<Ferrarista75> Krabador. .. ho messo la chiavetta dentro un PC serio ed è partito subito
<krabador> Ferrarista75, appunto
<krabador> fa le prove li
<krabador> divertiti
<krabador> lascia stare i rottami, tra l'altro con hardware storicamente problematico
<Ferrarista75> Ora la sfida è farlo digerire a questo vecchio pc
<krabador> come l's3
<Ferrarista75> Ok grazie ugualmente
<krabador> di niente, approfondisci a riguardo del supporto hardware linux, per orientarti a riguardo
<Carlin0> se lo dicevo io non andava bene ...
<Ferrarista75> Carlin0 grazie anche a te
<Ferrarista75> Solo che sono un tipo ostinato e prima di gettare la spugna insisto parecchio
<gabriele> cristian_c: ho controllato e la versione del firmware disponibile sul sito intel è quella che sto attualmente utilizzando
<krabador> Ferrarista75, ma insisti pure. Solo, proporzionarsi ad un sistema che non si conosce , è il caso di farlo senza mettersi direttamente dentro il borderline
<cristian_c> gabriele: allora fai il downgrade a ucode3
<cristian_c> che sembra hn problema che si trascina da anni sui chip intel
<gabriele> purtroppo temo di non sapere dove trovare ucode3
<cristian_c> gabriele: tu hai ucode5, giusto?
<cristian_c> gabriele: hai visto la discussione linkata prima di ubuntufprums?
<gabriele> è da li che ho preso il link per il download del firmware
<gabriele> però non so dirti se io ho la versione ucode5
<gabriele> nel dmesg vedo che viene fatto un tentativo di caricare due firmware che non sono presenti nella /lib/firmware
<gabriele> iwlwifi-8000C-15.ucode e iwlwifi-8000C-14.ucode
<gabriele> ma questi non esistono nemmeno sul sito wireless.wiki.kernel.org
<cristian_c> ah, scusa, letto male
<gabriele> no problem
<cristian_c> What fixes there are seem to involve the firmware. Let's downgrade your firmware and see if it helps. Please go here:
<cristian_c> e chili tendenzialmente non sbaglia mai, sulla 4oba wifi
<gabriele> sono andato al sito in questione, anche se quel thread fa riferimento ad un altro driver
<gabriele> ho cercato quello per la mia scheda ed ho trovato quello che già possiedo io
<gabriele> ho fatto proprio un connfronto con diff tra il file ucode presente nel mio sistema e quello scaricato dal tgz
<gabriele> sarà meglio che vado a dormire: la notte mi porterà consiglio
<gabriele> :-)
<gabriele> ciao a tutti e grazie per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> ok
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-23
<Automaticjack> Salve a tutti
<Automaticjack> Problema con installazione Sampante Epson epl-5900l su Xubuntu 32bit versione 15
<Automaticjack> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Attilio> Buongiorno, pen drive con Ubuntu 15.04. Non viene riconosciuta al boot, segue "verifying dmi pool data". Provato ad impostare da mbr: boot da usb-stick-disk-cdrom, hadr disk, cdrom. Nulla da fare Sugli altri pc parte normalmente e anche su questo fino ad un mese fa veniva riconosciuta. Provato con altre periferiche, stesso ricultato.
<Carlin0> Attilio, installazione virtuale ?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Automaticjack
<ubot-it> Automaticjack: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Automaticjack> Grazie
<Attilio> Carlin0: no, installazione normale
<Carlin0> Attilio, la domanda te la feci già ieri mattina ma non hai risposto : come hai fatto le pennetta ?
<krabador> Attilio, come l'hai fatta la pendrive?
<Attilio> Calin0: l'ho fatta da immagine con unetbootin. Sul portatile e su altri pc parte tranquillamente
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Attilio> Carlin0: Non ho windows
<krabador> Attilio, sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> se poi hai un mac http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Attilio> Kabrador: ok ci provo, ci vediamo più tardi. grazie a tutti
<frezli> sto cercando di stampare con ubuntu del codice sorgente a colori come lo visualizza l'editor ma non riesco . come devo fare ???? grazie
<Carlin0> frezli, che stampante ?
<frezli> stampante hp laser colori
<frezli> il problema non è la stampante perchè anche anteprima è in grigio
<Carlin0> e con che programma apri il file ?
<frezli> ho provato gedit kate jedit bluefish , ma tutti in grigio
<Carlin0> si ma che file è?
<frezli> i programmi evidenziano i colori ma anteprima stampa è sempre grigio
<frezli> è una libreria in c
<Carlin0> ma usi kde ?
<frezli> ho provato anche anjuta
<frezli> ubuntu gnome
<Carlin0> ma quando apri il file tu lo vedi a colori ?
<frezli> si si vede a colori . poi già anteprima è in grigio anche gedit è cosi'
<Carlin0> ma tutti i file o solo questo ?
<frezli> tutti
<Carlin0> tutti i file colorati te li stampa bn ? controlla le impostazioni della stampa
<frezli> ci sono riuscito con jedit .... modificando impostazioni . ma gedit no .... grazie
<Carlin0> gedit è un editor abbastanza minimale , dovresti provare con libreoffice o simili
<frezli> ok grazie intanto uso jedit poi vedro' . libreoffice senza fare niente è sempre grigio . adesso guardo meglio
<akis24> frezli: con  geany dovrebbe funzionare perfettamente per il tuo scopo
<krabador> frezli, stampa --- generale ----selezioni stampante--- colore, come sta impostato =
<krabador> ?
<klemvor> ciao a tutti, sto cercando di installare ubuntu15.10 da pen drive su un netbook con efi a 32 bit ma processore a 64bit per cui ho provato anziche' a creare la pennetta usb con dd come al solito a formattarla in fat32 e poi copiarci dentro i file dalla iso. Il problema e' che in questo modo non riesco a copiare i collegamenti simbolici e ho provato che sebbene riesca ad avviare il grub non sono in grado bootare il sistema in live. P
<Alexito> ciao, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? ho creato la usb per installare ubuntu, ma nel momento dell'installazione mi dice che devo usare un kernel appropriato per il mio pc. cosa sarebbe questo kernel? e come faccio a trovare quello appropriato per il mio pc?
<frezli> klemvor : usa unetbooin per creare la chiavetta di avvio . e poi dai il boot da usb alla scheda madre
<frezli> alexito . come crei la chiavetta usb ? usa unetbootin
<Alexito> con linux live usb creator
<Alexito> preso da un tutorial su youtube
<Alexito> sono 3 giorni che ci sto dietro ma non riesco ad installarlo
<Alexito> il pc e vecchiotto
<frezli> ha il boot da usb ? se è vecchio potrebbe non averlo
<krabador> Alexandro, stai cercando di installare 64 bit in processore a 32
<krabador> Alexito,
<krabador> Alexito, scarica 32
<krabador> ed usa questo
<Alexito> ok provo con quello allora
<krabador> !winusb | Alexandro
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<krabador> !winusb | Alexito
<krabador> !usbwin | Alexito
<ubot-it> Alexito: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<klemvor> frezli: se flasho con unetbooin poi posso modificar il contenuto della chiavetta o me la manda in sola lettura? perche' il mio problema e' avere un sistema a 64 bit e un efi a 32, quindi devo aggiungere un grub compilato a 32 bit (che me lo sono fatto sul mio pc con arch linux)
<Alexito> ubuntu 15.10  - 14.04.3 c'è differenza?
<krabador> si
<Alexito> anke se uso il 32 bit?
<Alexito> quale dovrei scaricare?
<krabador> 14.04.3 è lts, supportata 5 anni, ma con un parco software sisalente ad aprile 2014
<krabador> Alexito, se pc, "vecchiotto"
<krabador> buttati su lubuntu a 32 bit
<Alexito> ok. perche avevo scaricato anche xubuntu per provare ma non ci sono riuscito lo stesso.. quindi provo lubuntu a 32 bit
<Alexito> vediamo se funziona
<Alexito> grazie
<krabador> de nada
<ch1> salve a tutti scusate ma sapete dirmi quale firewall/antivirus usare per ubuntu?
<krabador> sul fronte virus , puoi lasciar perdere la ricerca
<krabador> sul fronte firewall,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall
<ch1> ok grazie
<floryn90> ciao ragazzi, avrei un problema con pkg-config che non mi trova liblua
<Kebas> Salve come faccio a entrare nel bios di vista per avviare installazione da chiavetta di ubuntu lo fatto sia su xp che 7 ma su vista e diverso
<akis24> Kebas: dipende dal pc di solito  si usa il tasto " canc "  oppure f2 su portatili
<akis24> Kebas: se hai un manuale del pc trovi sicuramente come accedere al bios del pc
<akis24> Kebas: e non si tratta di bios di vista ma di bios del pc per impostare come prima periferica di avvio la usb comunque di solito all'avvio del pc nella schermata che appare inizialmente si ha qualche indicazione in proposito
<Carlin0> sempre che il pc supporti tale boot
<akis24> ovviamente Carlin0
<akis24> e sempre se Kebas  legge.. dopo aver domandato :P
<akis24> Kebas:  alla prossima uscita sei fuori .. basta
<neofubuntu> buonasera
<neofubuntu> a chi posso chiedere un piccolo aiuto_
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<neofubuntu> ok
<neofubuntu> ho problemi con windows non si avvia  posso usare ubuntu per riparare i file system
<neofubuntu> per ripristinare senza formattare
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<neofubuntu> forse non mi sono espresso bene
<neofubuntu> voglio solo salvare i dati
<neofubuntu> recuperare
<neofubuntu> a averlo come partizione secondaria windows
<Carlin0> !chat neofubuntu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat neofubuntu'
<Carlin0> !chat | neofubuntu
<ubot-it> neofubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neofubuntu> ok grazie
<leeboris> Ciao a tutti. Ho bisogno di un aiuto se possibile. Ho Ubuntu 14.04 in dual boot con windows 10 in un netbook Asus.
<krabador> !chiedi | leeboris
<ubot-it> leeboris: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<leeboris> Dopo aver eseguito la pulizia delle configurazioni inutilizzate e delle librerie orfane seguendo la procedura indicata nella wiki, il sistema ha continuato a funzionare, ma dopo averlo spento, alla riaccensione, non parte più. La schermata di grub appare regolarmente, win10 si avvia, mentre ubuntu sembra che inizi a caricarsi, ma poi si blocca. In
<leeboris> rete non ho trovato una soluzione efficace. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie!
<krabador> leeboris, hai rimosso tutti i kernel tranne l'ultimo ?
<leeboris> Non so rispondere con certezza. Non escludo di aver rimosso anche l'ultimo.
<ugone> mmmm se hai tolto anche l'ultimo la vedo dura
<ugone> se premi ctrl+alt+f2 riesci ad accedere ad un terminale (schermata dove puoi loggarti
<leeboris> provo subito
<krabador> leeboris, come muoversi con un'affermazione come la tua?
<leeboris> compare una riga con il nome del pc e login:
<ugone> ok prova a mettere nome utente e pass come fai da terminale
<leeboris> fatto
<ugone> ti sei loggato senza problemi?
<leeboris> ritengo di sì!
<ugone> ok
<ugone> se dai startx cosa dice?
<ugone> scrivi solo startx
<ugone> e poi invio ovvio
<leeboris> dice /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc: 3: exec: /usr/bin/X: not found
<leeboris> poi sono comparse altre tre righe che iniziano con xinit
<krabador> leeboris, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<leeboris> è comparso un lungo elenco con varie versioni di linux-image. la scritta linux-image è rossa
<krabador> leeboris, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> leeboris, dpkg -l | linux-image | pastebinit
<leeboris> sul secondo comando, mi dice "comando non trovato"
<leeboris> o meglio, linux-image: comando non trovato
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<leeboris> dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/14610011/
<krabador> leeboris, hai seguito "Ricerca e pulizia delle configurazioni inutilizzate" ed hai usato deborphan ?
<krabador> per "Pulizia delle librerie orfane" ?
<leeboris> credo fosse gtkorphan indicato in amministrazionesistema/pulireubuntu nella wiki
<krabador> si, lui
<krabador> leeboris, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> riavvia+
<saverio> buonasera, da quando ho installato ubuntu lagga sempre, mi potete aiutare?
<krabador> "da quando ho installato ubuntu lagga sempre" ---> quale ubuntu, e su pc, con quale cpu, quanta ram, e quale scheda video
<krabador> cpu e gpu, modelli precisi.
<saverio> 4 gb di ram
<saverio> aspetta un attimo che vedo cpu e scheda video
<saverio> scusate sono nuovo da dove si va per vederle
<krabador> beh, nuovo o non nuovo, un utente tendenzialmente sa cosa ha...
<krabador> sei su ubuntu adesso?
<saverio> si
<krabador> apri il terminale, digita sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<krabador> poi
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<leeboris> E' ripartito! krabador, sei stato grande, non ho parole per ringraziarti. E grazie anche ad ugone per la sua parte di aiuto!
<krabador> leeboris, nessun problema, buon sistema ;)
<saverio> *-cpu
<saverio>           product: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 140 Processor
<saverio>           vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]
<saverio>           physical id: a
<saverio>           bus info: cpu@0
<krabador> antonio01, hai ucciso saverio ?
<antonio01> buonasera da quando ho installato ubuntu 15.10 ma mi lagga sapete dirmi perchè?
<krabador> antonio01, potresti incollare qui il link, ma solo il link , del comando che ti ho fatto mandare
<krabador> quando ti chiamavi saverio
<krabador> antonio01, sai cos'è un link=
<krabador> ?
<antonio01> si era chiusa la chat
<krabador> antonio01, no, ti ha buttato fuori apposta
<krabador> in quanto non si possono incollare testi lunghi
<antonio01> ah scusa
<krabador> ed il comando che ti ho fatto mandare, restituisce solo un link
<antonio01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14610247/
<krabador> antonio01, free | pastebinit
<krabador> stessa cosa
<antonio01> cioè?
<krabador> devo venire io li a digitare il comando sul terminale, ed incollare qui il link risultante ?
<antonio01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14610352/
<krabador> bene ;)
<krabador> antonio01, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> antonio01, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<antonio01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14610381/
<antonio01> ma è normale che ci mette due ore al seocondo codice?
<krabador> se non aggiorni da una vita, o non hai mai aggiornato, si
<antonio01> ok
<vitocatozzo> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | vitocatozzo
<ubot-it> vitocatozzo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<vitocatozzo> posso chiedere assistenza post installazione?
<krabador> !chiedi | vitocatozzo
<ubot-it> vitocatozzo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vitocatozzo> non riesco a visualizzare la parte di hard disk rimanente dopo l'installazione. cosa posso fare?
<krabador> da dove?
<vitocatozzo> sulla scrivania
<krabador> potresti per esempio, dire , post installazione, di cosa, e su che pc
<antonio01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14610578/
<krabador> vitocatozzo, ed inoltre se conosci antonio01 , che è della tua stessa zona
<vitocatozzo> istallazione ubuntu 15.10 su hard disk interno da 180 gb
<krabador> vitocatozzo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> vitocatozzo, sudo lswh | pastebinit
<krabador> vitocatozzo, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> questo, non l'altro , che ha errore di digitazione
<krabador> antonio01, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> antonio01, vai nella tab driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> seleziona il driver nvidia testato
<krabador> fai fare , riavvia
<antonio01> ok
<antonio01> ma dopo non laggherà più?
<krabador> antonio01, vai per gradi
<antonio01> ok
<valter> Ciao
<valter> Ho un portatile Acer Extensa 5220 con Intel Celeron 560 @ 2.13 GHz e 1 GB di RAM, quale Ubuntu è meglio installare? Grazie
<saverio> buonasera!
<krabador> !ciao | saverio
<ubot-it> saverio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<saverio> krabador alla fine mi hai fatto installare xubuntu
<krabador> io non ti ho fatto installare niente.
<krabador> se non il driver proprietario nvidia
<saverio> lo so ma con quel driver la grafica del computer se ne andata e ho dovuto installare xubuntu
<krabador> "e ho dovuto installare xubuntu" ---> potevi disinstallarlo
<saverio> vabbe tanto laggava
<TheD4rkL0rd> ciao
<krabador> il nouveau, ovvero il driver open
<krabador> per la tua scheda, è prestazionalmente molto scarso
<saverio> lo so era la schieda di riserva perchè quella prinicpale installata sulla scheda madre si è brucita
<krabador> !ciao | TheD4rkL0rd
<ubot-it> TheD4rkL0rd: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<TheD4rkL0rd> chiedo scusa, come faccio a ripristinare il computer allo stato di fabbrica? va molto lento e vorrei cancelllare tutti i file.
<krabador> saverio, in ogni caso, la piu' leggera di tutte è lubuntu
<krabador> saverio, se vuoi ulteriormente provare una base piu' leggera
<krabador> TheD4rkL0rd, che ubuntu hai ?
<saverio> no no va bene con xubuntu grazie
<TheD4rkL0rd> solo un secondo
<krabador> saverio, hai domande ?
<saverio> no
<TheD4rkL0rd> ubuntu 14.04 LTS 32-bit
<krabador> saverio, ok , allora
<krabador> !chat | saverio
<ubot-it> saverio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !ripristino | TheD4rkL0rd
<ubot-it> TheD4rkL0rd: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<TheD4rkL0rd> grazie mille
<Alexx2000X> Ciao a tutti!
<Alexx2000X> Potrei chiedere supporto?
<krabador> !ciao | Alexx2000X
<ubot-it> Alexx2000X: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !chiedi | Alexx2000X
<ubot-it> Alexx2000X: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<TheD4rkL0rd> scusate, mi avete mandato un link per aiutarmi a ripristinare il mio computer, ma nella pagina specifica solamente come ripristinare ubuntu 15.10 e ubuntu 12.04 LTS. io ho ubuntu 14.04 LTS. come lo ripristino?
<krabador> vale per tutte le versioni
<krabador> TheD4rkL0rd, praticamente è una vera e propria reinstallazione, che avviene senza formattare la partizione
<Alexx2000X> Ok, mi scuso :) Allora, ho appena installato Ubuntu, e sarà la mia prima fonte per diventare un programmatore... mi servirebbe solo qualche aiutino, per iniziare a capire come modificare il codice; pian piano apprenderò bene. Ho gia esperienze di programmazione in HTML e CSS.
<krabador> Alexx2000X, devi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-dev
<Alexx2000X> Vorrei mettere la barra di lato, a sinistra, sotto, cioè, in basso, tipo Windows. Li mi da parecchio fastidio
<Alexx2000X> cos'è?
<krabador> Alexx2000X, e consultare documentazione ufficiale italiana ed internazionale
<TheD4rkL0rd> quindi posso seguire le istruzioni date sotto ubuntu 12.04 LTS per ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<krabador> TheD4rkL0rd, si, tra l'altro puoi usare una versione successiva della tua
<Alexx2000X> ah, sta a fianco, non l'ho vista XD
<krabador> ed avere alla fine del processo, il sistema aggiornato
<TheD4rkL0rd> ok grazie mille
<Alexx2000X> Grazie Mille. Comunque ho chiesto supporto a #ubuntu-it-dev :) Grazie di tutto
<krabador> buon proseguiment o
<stefanisar> salve a tutti, ho un problema con un maledetto ipod 4g. Riesco a collegarlo e vederlo, sia Rythmbox che Clementine mi permettono di riprodurre  musica ma non di  copiarla da pc a  ipod...ho provato con sudo chmod -R 777 /dev/sdf ma non  succede nulla...
<chaca01> Salve a tutti
<Apache> Hi
<krabador> !ciao | Apache
<ubot-it> Apache: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest65996> Ho un problema con la wifi di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Guest65996, magari qualche dettaglio in più
<krabador> Guest65996, sii preciso, che a fabio_cc tremano le mani..
<fabio_cc> lol
<Guest65996> quando provo a collegarmi al wifi ed inserisco la password , me la fa inserire nuovamente e non mi si connette
<Guest65996> anche se è giusta
<Guest65996> Con windows questo problema non c'è mentre con lo smartphone la stessa cosa accade
<fabio_cc> Guest65996, usi un router wifi?
<Guest65996> si
<Guest65996> il modello è...
<Guest65996> il michelangelo wave 54c
<Guest65996> della digicom
<Maxiride> Ho kubuntu 15.10 e kwin sembra abbia deciso di piantarsi. Tuti gli effetti grafici al desktop sono assenti anche dopo un paio di riavvi di prova nonostante nelle impostaizoni di sistema gli effetti siano col tick attivo.
<fabio_cc> Guest65996, che modalità di cifratura è impostata nel router?
<Guest65996> WPA2-PSK
<Guest65996> Ho provato anche a crearla manualmente ma non funziona lo stesso
<fabio_cc> Guest65996, usi wifi integrato o chiavetta?
<Guest65996> integrato
<Guest65996> D-link airplus
<fabio_cc> Guest65996, dai ifconfig e iwconfig
<fabio_cc> !paste | Guest65996
<ubot-it> Guest65996: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> Guest65996, adesso sei connesso con il cavo, immagino
<Guest65996> Si con il cavo ethernet
<fabio_cc> Guest65996, ok
<Guest65996> Fatto
<Guest65996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14618929/
<fabio_cc> Guest65996, che strani nomi delle interfaccie
<Guest65996> ??
<fabio_cc> Guest65996, il fatto che non riesci a collegarti nemmeno da smartphone mi fa presumere che ci sia qualcosa che non va nella configurazione del router
<krabador> fabio_cc, con systemd, da una certa versione in poi , hanno cambiato criterio di assegnazione dei nomi
<krabador> fabio_cc, ed hanno dei nomi di quel tipo
<fabio_cc> krabador, ok, non lo sapevo
<Guest65996> Ho installato la versione 15.10
<krabador> da 15.04, anche ubuntu ha i "http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/"
<fabio_cc> *interfacce
<fabio_cc> krabador, forse da 15.10? nella 15.04 ho ancora i classici eth0 etc...
<fabio_cc> Guest65996, hai cambiato impostazioni nel router o sono quelle di fabbrica?
<Carlin0> si da 15.10
<krabador> 15.10
<fabio_cc> :)
<Guest65996> Comunque mi accadeva anche con la 14.04 e mi sembra che avevo risolto modificando qualche impostazione del router , anche se non ne  sono sicuro perchè
<Guest65996> è successo circa 1 anno e mezzo fa
<krabador> Guest65996, entra nelle impostazioni del router
<fabio_cc> Guest65996, infatti credo ci sia da sistemare qualcosa nelle impostazioni del router, come dicevo prima, dato che il problema non lo hai solo da ubuntu ma anche da smartphone, presumo con android
<krabador> Guest65996, imposta "g only"
<krabador> per il wireless
<Guest65996> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/PupeKGbZTXCUpPCFQMsz
<Guest65996> su wireless mode?
<Guest65996> 11g only?
<Guest65996> Sono andato su Channel and SSID
<krabador> g only
<krabador> si
<krabador> imposta
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> il router
<Guest65996> quindi metto questo e spengo e riaccendo il router?
<krabador> si
<civita78> buona sera
<krabador> !ciao  | civita78
<ubot-it> civita78: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<civita78> Avrei una domanda da fare
<krabador> !chiedi | civita78
<ubot-it> civita78: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<civita78> ho un netbook hp compaq mini 110c-1100
<civita78> con un 1gb di ram
<civita78> processore atom 1.60 GHz
<krabador> civita78, lubuntu, è la scelta migliore
<civita78> quale versione?
<civita78> devo installare per avere al meglio tutte le funzioni?
<civita78> lubuntu?
<krabador> "<civita78> processore atom 1.60 GHz" ---> sai la sigla del modello preciso
<civita78> cpu n270
<krabador> civita78, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/lubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> scarica questa
<krabador> !usbwin | civita78
<ubot-it> civita78: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | civita78
<ubot-it> civita78: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<civita78> ok grazie
<krabador> segui questi link a seconda tu voglia fare pendrive o dvd, cosa che, avendo un netbook , sarà la prima
#ubuntu-it 2016-01-24
<rossa> Ciao, ho connesso un cellulare a un computer con ubuntu, ma il bluetooth da il sibolo di lucchetto chiuso anche se il dispositivo è stato riconosciuto e collegato. Non so dove inserire la password per sbloccare, a questo punto. Si possono inviare i fil di ubuntu sul dispositivo, ma non i file del dispositivo a ubuntu.
<antoP> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho un problema, non mi funziona la scheda wireless Intel PRO 3945 ABG, il pc è un portatile Compaq nx7300 con lubuntu 15.04;       ho   trovato in rete quello che dovrebbe essere il driver, 5 file denominati 3945.c 3945.h 3945-debug.c 3945-mac.c  3945-rs.c, ma non riesco ad installarli. Per cortesia se qualcunmi dà un suggerimen
<antoP> to, grazie
<Carlin0> antoP, quella scheda dovrebbe andare out of box con luubntu , sei sicuro che funzioni ?
<antoP> ciao Carlin0 e grazie per la risposta. Prima avevo WinXp e funzionava, da quando ho messo lubuntu non va più, la scheda ethernet invece funziona. Che vuol dire "out of box" ?
<Carlin0> senza fare nulla
<Carlin0> antoP, hai ancora xp ?
<antoP> non ho modificato file di sistema se è questo che intendi. no, xp l'ho tolto, era troppo lento per un pc di 10 anni con 512 MB di ram, lubuntu va più fluido
<antoP> ma per installare quei 5 file che ho citato che comandi servono ?
<Carlin0> antoP, i driver ci sono già...
<antoP> sono già installati? come si fa a controllare ? la scheda wifi non va
<Carlin0> antoP, sei connesso con lubunto ora ?
<antoP> si
<Carlin0> apri un terminale antoP e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> antoP, sudo rfkill list | pastebinit
<Carlin0> antoP, il 2° comando crea un link , postalo qui
<antoP> il primo comando mi chiede se voglio installare dei pacchetti, rispondo di si?
<Carlin0> certo
<antoP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14629073/
<Carlin0> antoP, è un pc portatile ?
<antoP> si
<Carlin0> hai un tasto fisico che accende e spegna il wifi ?
<antoP> si
<Carlin0> hai provato  a schiacciarlo
<Carlin0> ???
<antoP> si, più di una volta ma il led blu non si accende, riprovo ora ?
<Carlin0> prova sembra bloccato dall'hardware
<Carlin0> hai 2 schede wifi antoP ?
<antoP> una cosa che non ti ho detto, nel bios la scheda wifi è abilitata, devo staccare il cavo ethernet prima di provare?
<antoP> no, una sola
<Carlin0> no ...
<Carlin0> schiaccia solo il tasto
<antoP> ho provato ma non succede nulla
<Carlin0> antoP, sudo rfkill unblock all
<Carlin0> e poi ridai il comando di prima
<Carlin0> antoP, sudo rfkill list | pastebinit
<antoP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14629115/
<Carlin0> antoP, iwconfig | pastebinit
<Carlin0> antoP, lshw -C | grep network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> antoP: sei in dual-boot?
<Carlin0> ops scusa
<Carlin0> antoP, lshw -C network | pastebinit
<antoP> Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.17
<antoP> usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...]
<antoP>        lshw -version
<antoP>  -version        print program version (B.02.17)
<antoP> format can be
<antoP>  -html           output hardware tree as HTML
<rossa> Quindi? :)
<cristian_c> rossa: ?
<Carlin0> antoP, lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Carlin0> antoP, iwconfig | pastebinit
<cristian_c> antoP: hai anche il gps?
<antoP> Carlin0 come faccio a postarti l'output dei comandi che suggerisci senza creare casino?
<Carlin0> antoP, incolla solo il link che viene generato
<antoP> per cristian_c : non sono in dual-boot e non ho il gps
<cristian_c> antoP: non creano casino, se li digiti correttamente
<rossa> Sì. cristian_c
<cristian_c> antoP: che però risulta dall'output di rkill list
<cristian_c> almeno come interfaccia
<Carlin0> antoP, avevo scritto un comando errato io e ti ha dato errori
<cristian_c> 1: hp-gps: GPS Soft blocked: yes Hard blocked: yes
<antoP> Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.17
<antoP> usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...]
<antoP>        lshw -version
<antoP>  -version        print program version (B.02.17)
<antoP> format can be
<antoP>  -html           output hardware tree as HTML
<skricciolo> giorno
<rossa> Per il bluetooth?
<cristian_c> rossa: puoi spiegare bene esattamente tutto?
<Carlin0> antoP, iwconfig | pastebinit
<Carlin0> antoP, lshw -C network | pastebinit
<antoP> salve, eccomi qua....
<Carlin0> incolla questi nel terminale
<samix76> Io ho un pc assemblato con hard disk completamente vuoto e formattato. Vorrei installare ubuntu...come devo fare?
<cristian_c> samix76: prima di tutto, elenca le caratteristiche de, pc
<cristian_c> del pc
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<Carlin0> samix76, dicci anche se hai uefi o no
<antoP> iwconfig | pastebinit
<antoP> lo        no wireless extensions.
<antoP> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<antoP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14629293/
<Carlin0> antoP, lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Carlin0> prima di notte possibilmente
<antoP> lshw -C network | pastebinit
<antoP> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<antoP> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<antoP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14629305/
<cristian_c> -network DISABLED
<Emerenziano> ciao
<cristian_c> antoP: ripeto, il tuo rfkill list segnala anche la presenza di gps
<cristian_c> a meno che non dia i numeri
<Carlin0> è disabilitato dall'hardware
<Emerenziano> mi serve una mano
<antoP> e quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Emerenziano
<ubot-it> Emerenziano: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> antoP: prova a switchare con il comando unblock, in sequenza
<cristian_c> vediamo cosa succede
<cristian_c> antoP: hai un tasto wifi dedicato?
<antoP> mi scrivi il comando per esteso, per favore? si ho un tasto wifi dedicato.
<cristian_c> antoP: sudo rfkill unblock all
<cristian_c> antoP: poi digita: rfkill list | pastebinit
<Emerenziano> Ho un netbook datato con su una delle prime versioni di edubuntu e vorrei disinstallarla e reinstallarne con una nuova versione veloce e leggera con usb, ma sono un po' incapace
<antoP> ho fatto ma non è cambiato nulla
<Carlin0> Emerenziano, che cpu ha il pc e quanta ram ?
<cristian_c> antoP: ti ho dato un altro comando
<cristian_c> antoP: poi digita: rfkill list | pastebinit
<antoP> ma per installare dei driver come si fa ?
<cristian_c> antoP: pupi postare il risultato?
<cristian_c> o
<Carlin0> antoP, te l'ho detto i driver ci sono già
<antoP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14629350/
<cristian_c> antoP: è dopo aver premuto il tasto wifi?
<antoP> no, è prima
<cristian_c> antoP: ma è sulla tastiera o fuori dalla tastiera?
<antoP> è subito fuori dalla tastiera, immediatamente sopra i tasti funzione (F1, F2, ecc)
<cristian_c> antoP: comunque, hai digitato rfkill list dopo aver digitato il comando unblock?
<cristian_c> antoP: ok
<Emerenziano> ram 1 GB DDR3.
<cristian_c> antoP: puoi ripremerlo ancora una volta, e nuovamente rfkill list?
<cristian_c> così mi faccio un'idea
<Carlin0> Emerenziano, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<antoP> ok prima premo il tasto wifi e poi digito rfkill list, faccio e poi ti dico
<Emerenziano> no windows7
<cristian_c> antoP: digita anche: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<cristian_c> antoP: ok
<Carlin0> Emerenziano, la cpu ?
<Carlin0> il modello preciso
<cristian_c> Emerenziano: e anche scheda grafica, possibilmente
<Emerenziano> Intel Atom N2600 (1.60 GHz, 2 core, 1 MB CACHE L2)
<antoP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14629378/
<Emerenziano> INTEL GMA 3600 memoria condivisa.
<Carlin0> Emerenziano, lubuntu senzaltro
<cristian_c> Emerenziano: beh, ti consiglierei lubuntu
<Carlin0> !usbwin | Emerenziano
<ubot-it> Emerenziano: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> ci dovrebbe girare senza troppi patemi
<antoP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14629386/
<cristian_c> [56151.691392] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: Not sending command - RF KILL [56151.691400] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: Error sending C_RXON: enqueue_hcmd failed: -5 [56151.691407] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: Error setting new configuration (-5). [56151.696230] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: Master Disable Timed Out, 100 usec
<cristian_c> antoP: ci sono errori
<Carlin0> samix76, allora le caratteristiche del pc ?
<Emerenziano> e xubuntu troppo pesante?
<Carlin0> Emerenziano, girare ci gira ma come ?
<Carlin0> noi ti consigliamo lubuntu , poi libero di fare come vuoi
<antoP> son dovuto uscire, mi si era inchiodato tutto
<cristian_c> Emerenziano: fai una cosa, nulla ti impdisce di provarli entrambi in modalità libe
<cristian_c> live
<cristian_c> sul pc in esame
<Carlin0> Emerenziano, ha una cpu scarsa ...
<cristian_c> e trarre conclusioni
<cristian_c> antoP: oh, allora
<samix76> 4 GB di ram, scheda grafica Nvidia Geforce GT 610, CPU Intel core 2
<cristian_c> antoP: controlla nel bios le impostazioni wireless
<cristian_c> in tutti i sensi
<samix76> il bios non è uefi
<antoP> ok vado e torno, ci sentiamo tra un pò
<Carlin0> samix76, il modello di cpu non lo sai ?
<Carlin0> perchè intel core duo ce ne so parecchie
<samix76> No anche perchè non l'ho assemblato io
<Carlin0> samix76, ma è tuo il pc ?
<cristian_c> samix76: chi te l'ha assemblato ti avrà lasciato della documentazione
<cristian_c> samix76: quantomeno con la scheda tecnica
<Carlin0> dovresti sapere cosa compri credo
<Carlin0> cmq direi assemblato da qualche anno , non ora certamente
<samix76> no no infatti
<cristian_c> rossa: ti sei perso/a?
<zeldoox> salve. il mio ubuntu non mi tiene l'impostazione di risoluzione video al riavvio. è all'interno di wmwvare
<cristian_c> zeldoox: qui si da supporto a installazioni reali
<zeldoox> ok ciao
<antoP> dispositivo rete wifi (wlan) integrato = ATTIVO; commutazione lan/wlan = ATTIVA; riattivazione lan = ATTIVA
<cristian_c> non c'è altro?
<antoP> nient'altro
<cristian_c> antoP: puoi fornire nuovamente il nome esatto del compaq?
<cristian_c> antoP: inoltre
<antoP> compaq nx 7300
<cristian_c> antoP: hai provato wifi su 15.10, giusto?
<cristian_c> e in modalità live, come va?
<antoP> no, adesso ho il 15.04, ma ho provato anche il 15.10 ma faceva lo stesso difetto
<antoP> in live non ho provato
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=412919
<cristian_c> qui per esempio hanno una broadcom su nx 7300
<cristian_c> antoP: prova sulle varie live
<cristian_c> entrambe, 15.04 e 15.10
<cristian_c> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<cristian_c>         Soft blocked: no
<cristian_c>         Hard blocked: yes
<cristian_c> interessante, l'utente aveva un output simile
<cristian_c> antoP: il laptop è stato preso nuovo?
<cristian_c> perché , stesso pc, sul web esce da varie parti la presenza di una broadcom, invece che intel
<antoP> si, fu preso nuovo, e con xp il wifi andava
<antoP> adesso mi guardo il link che mi hai mandato e poi eventualmente mi rifaccio vivo, grazie
<Emerenziano> ora nel bios cosa devo fare?
<Emerenziano> scherzavo nulla
<cristian_c> ?
<Emerenziano> ho un'ultima domanda quando devo togliere la chiavetta dopo aver istallato lubuntu sul netbook?
<Teodorico2000> Salve a tutti
<rossa> Ho provato a mandare dei file, come si desume dalla spiegazione che ho dato, e il computer non li riceve.cristian_c
<Maxiride> Ho una Nvidia GT540M, ho installato gli ultimi driver raccomandati dal gestore driver di sistema, dopodiché ho installato il pacchetto nvidia-prime. Non capisco però come creare un profilo specifico per applicazioni da usare con la scheda dedicata. Andando nelle impostazioni NVIDIA X Server settings creo un nuovo profilo ma nel campo "key" non capisco cosa mettere per accendere la scheda dedicata.
<cristian_c> Maxiride: perché hai installato nvidia-prime?
<Maxiride> cristian_c:  ho seguito le istruzioni sul wiki qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus
<Maxiride> (il driver attualmente installato è il 352.63)
<cristian_c> Maxiride: credo che prime si acerbo
<cristian_c> Maxiride: ti conviene provare con bumblebee invece
<cristian_c> che è più rodato
<cristian_c> Maxiride: quindi ripristina la situazione precedente
<Maxiride> ok, devo quindi prima disinstallare nvidia-prima?
<cristian_c> leggi sopra
<Maxiride> sì ho letto, ma con "ripristina la situazione precedente" intendi solo la rimozione di prime o anche del driver nvidia?
<cristian_c> Maxiride: non so quali modifiche hai fatto
<cristian_c> l'importante è che la situazione torni a com'era prima di installare prime
<Maxiride> ho perso la connessione scusa
<cristian_c> Maxiride: non so quali modifiche hai fatto
<cristian_c> l'importante è che la situazione torni a com'era prima di installare prime
<Maxiride> comunque dal sito bumblebee vedo che l'ultimo aggiornamento è del 2013
<cristian_c> Maxiride: da quel che so, funziona meglio
<Maxiride> provo..
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> mi serve un aiuto
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> il bootloader di ubuntu non parte
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> parte solo windows
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> come faccio a far partire come predefinito ubuntu?
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: suppongo tu lo abbia già installato
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> si
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: di quale pc stai parlando?
<cristian_c> e di quale ubuntu?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> ubuntu 15.10
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> il pc è un hp pavillion
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> con win 10
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: puoi essere più preciso?
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> asp
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> processore ICore™ i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz × 4  grafica Ivybridge Mobile
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> 64 bit
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> ram 3.8Gb
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: hai bios uefi?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> si
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: hai provato boot repair?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> si
<cristian_c> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> non funziona
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: puoi postare il log di boot repair?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> dove li trovo?
<cristian_c> Pulsante per creare un sommario di Boot-Info-Script in un clic.
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: è scritto nella guida
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14632550/
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> mi dice questo
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: boot-repair is executed in installed-session (Ubuntu 15.10, wily, Ubuntu, x86_64)
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: da dove hai lanciato boot repair?
<cristian_c> =================== os-prober: /dev/sda10:Sistema operativo ora in uso - Ubuntu 15.10 CurrentSession:linux /dev/sda2@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi:Windows Boot Manager:Windows:efi
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> da ubuntu
<cristian_c> hai almeno 3 file efi per ubuntu
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: e come l'hai avviato ubuntu?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> dal bios
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: ok, quindi riesci ad accederci , comunque
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> si
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: ma devi passare sempre per il bios
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> si
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: beh
<cristian_c> una domanda
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: quando selezioni ubuntu dal bios, appare il grub giusto?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> si
<cristian_c> =================== UEFI/Legacy mode: BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this installed-session. SecureBoot enabled.
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: allora, e nel grub appare anche windows nella lista?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> si
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: ok, che succede se cambi l'ordine di boot?
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: impostando massima priorità a ubuntu
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> va sempre su win
<cristian_c> invece che selezionarlo manualmente
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: posso vedere la schermata del bios di cui parli?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> ho provato a cambiarlo da bios ma non me lo vede ubuntu
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: ma non si capisce se hai provato o no
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: hai detto che lo selezioni dal bios
<cristian_c> e che hai provato a cambiare l'ordine di boot
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> da terminale di ubuntu ho provato a scambiare l'ordine ma parte lo stesso win
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: che c'entra il terminale?
<cristian_c> di cosa stai parlando?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> avevo messo un comando per cambiare ordine di boot ma niente
<cristian_c> un comando? O.o
<cristian_c> che comando?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> non mi ricordo provo a ritrovarlo
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: da dove hai presto questo 'comando'?
<cristian_c> *preso
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> avevo cercato su internet
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> ed avevo trovato questo comando che scambiava l'ordine di boot
<cristian_c> ls sda8/efi: /ubuntu/shimx64.efi /Boot/bootx64.efi.grb /Boot/bootx64.efi ls sda8: boot
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: per favore, non prendere iniziative, sopratutto se non sai quel che stai facendo
<cristian_c> e sopratutto andando a recuprare istruzioni a caso nel web
<cristian_c> *recuperare
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: si può sapere che comando hai digitato?
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: il boot si opera da bios
<cristian_c> non digitando 'comandi'
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> eccolo
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> sudo efibootmgr
<cristian_c> =================== Suggested repair The default repair of the Boot-Repair utility would reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed of sda10, using the following options: sda2/boot/efi, Additional repair would be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s use-standard-efi-file restore-efi-backups
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/485261/change-boot-order-using-efibootmgr
<cristian_c> bisognerebbe andarci piano con questi comandi
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: posso vedere la schermata del bios di cui parli?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> come faccio a fartela vedere?
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: una semplice foto
<cristian_c> !image | XDEVILSNIPER99X
<ubot-it> XDEVILSNIPER99X: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> ok riavvio e poi ti mando l'immagine
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Ho fatto accesso su telefono
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Ridimmi i link
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> scrivi pure in canale
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Ok
<cristian_c> !image | XDEVILSNIPER99X
<ubot-it> XDEVILSNIPER99X: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Grazie
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> http://imgur.com/1q3XDXv
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> http://imgur.com/HAev7b5
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> http://imgur.com/0FZNFcN
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> http://imgur.com/CvnrIw2
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> http://imgur.com/WotG4Jq
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Per andare nel bios io da win devo fare il riavvio avanzato
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Poi vado sulle impostazioni bios uefi
<krabador> XDEVILSNIPER99X, non accede con tasto o selezione di tasti all'accensione?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> No
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: ubuntu non  mi pare in cima alla lista
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Ma non posso spostarlo
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Posso solo selezionarlo e parte
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: allora efibootmgr non ha spostato una mazza
<krabador> XDEVILSNIPER99X, ubuntu si carica "a secco" o appare un menu?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Appare il menu
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Credo abbi spostato l ordine di quel menu
<krabador> XDEVILSNIPER99X, e le voci del menu quali sono ?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Posso selezionare ubuntu e windows e le loro opsioni
<krabador> XDEVILSNIPER99X, e vanno entrambi?
<krabador> se selezionati singolarmente?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Io aprivo solo ubunto
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Ubuntu*
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Ora provo
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Va anche windows
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Come potrei fare a impostare il menu all'avvio?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Grub
<krabador> XDEVILSNIPER99X, hai detto <krabador> XDEVILSNIPER99X, ubuntu si carica "a secco" o appare un menu?
<krabador> <XDEVILSNIPER99X> Appare il menu
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Appare grub infatti
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Il menu
<krabador> XDEVILSNIPER99X, allora, setta quella , come voce nel bios
<krabador> ed il discorso è chiuso.
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Non la posso settare
<krabador> XDEVILSNIPER99X, http://imgur.com/0FZNFcN
<krabador> in questa voce, si
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Quella me la fa partire
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Non mi fa scambiare
<krabador> ""<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Non mi fa scambiare" ---> premi f10
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Con le frecce posso selezionare l opsione poi con enter la fa parire f10 va nel bios
<krabador> XDEVILSNIPER99X, premi f10, e va a vedere tutte le voci di boot
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> E nelle immagini tutte le opsioni di boot
<krabador> seleziona "os boot manager" per primo
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Os boot e win
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> É*
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Ci ho provato come ti ho detto parte windows
<cristian_c> =================== Advice in case of suggested repair Disabiliti SecureBoot nel BIOS. Provare nuovamente.Continuare?
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Ok
<cristian_c> Se il tuo computer si riavvia automaticamente in Windows, prova a cambiare l'ordine dei dischi di avvio nel tuo BIOS. Se il vostro BIOS non consente di cambiare l'ordine di avvio , modificare la voce di avvio predefinita del bootloader di Windows. Per esempio puoi avviare windows, quindi digitare il seguente comando in un prompt dei comandi con privilegi amministrativi: bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\...\grub*.e
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Ho gia fatto bcedit
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Mi é apparso un terzo ubuntu nel boot device optins con bcedit
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Prima ce ne erano solo 2
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: ma non avevi disabilitato secure boot
<cristian_c> come invece suggeriva boot repair
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Era gia disabilitato
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Poi l ho attivato per vedere se andava
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: ho visto che è attivo
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> E per quello che non ho riprovato a disattivarlo
<paol> ciao
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: consulta la documentazione di bcdedit
<cristian_c> per assicurarti di aver utilizzato la giusta sintassi
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Avevi ragione
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Ora parte
<cristian_c> XDEVILSNIPER99X: ah, ecco
<paol> desideravo sapere quale software posso installare per il mio ubuntu per poter scaricare musica
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Grazie
<paol> qualcuno mi aiuta?ù
<XDEVILSNIPER99X> Ora devo andare
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | paol
<ubot-it> paol: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> paol: scaricare , in che senso?
<paol> scaricare musica sul pc
<Carlin0> paol, vai nei siti paghi e  scarichi
<paol> non esiste un software tipo emule??
<cristian_c> paol: qui non si da supporto ad attività potenzialmente illegali
<Carlin0> paol, non diamo supporto per compiere azioni illlegali
<paol> ho cpt
<paol> grazie lo stesso
<Andrea> Buonasera
<Guest20472> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Guest20472
<ubot-it> Guest20472: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest20472> come posso installare un programma?
<cristian_c> Guest20472: di quale ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<Guest20472> l'ultimo
<cristian_c> (stiamo parlando di ubuntu, vero?)
<Guest20472> ho appena rimosso windows
<Guest20472> si
<cristian_c> Guest20472: ovvero?
<Guest20472> 15
<cristian_c> Guest20472: e perché mai l'hai rimosso?
<Guest20472> mi fa schifo
<cristian_c> Guest20472: apri il software center
<Guest20472> ok
<cristian_c> trovi tutta una selezione di programmi
<cristian_c> divisi in categorie
<Carlin0> si ma l'avevi pagato win
<Guest20472> no
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest20472> non ho mai pagato per un programma
<Guest20472> tantomeno per windows
<Guest20472> ho scaricato il programma, ma non so come installarlo
<cristian_c> Guest20472: 'ho scaricato il programma'
<Carlin0> che programma
<Guest20472> firestorm
<cristian_c> Guest20472: qui non si da supporto a programmi 'scaricati' dal web
<cristian_c> !info firestorm
<ubot-it> Package firestorm does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> !chat ! Guest20472
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !chat | Guest20472
<ubot-it> Guest20472: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest20472> secondlife non me lo fa installare
<Guest20472> l'ho scaricato, ma come si installa?
<paoloo> ciao ragazzi ho scaricato aironux ma non so come installare il  software
<paoloo> mi date una mano?
<cristian_c> Guest20472: ma non era firestorm?
<Carlin0> questo è un altr
<cristian_c> Guest20472: ripeto, cerca nel software center quello che ti serve, se esiste
<Guest20472> come si installano i software?
<Carlin0> paoloo, dove lo hai preso ?
<paoloo> online
<Carlin0> paoloo, dove lo hai preso ?
<cristian_c> Guest20472: sei capace di rileggere il log di qualche minuto fa?
<paoloo> su internet consigliano questo software
<Carlin0> paoloo, hai di nuovo cambiato nick ma la solfa non cambia
<Guest20472> sul software center, non me lo trova
<paoloo> xk non mi dice nick gia attivo
<paoloo> x questo cambio
<Carlin0> 17:05:58<cristian_c> paol: qui non si da supporto ad attività potenzialmente illegali
<Carlin0> 17:06:00<Carlin0> paol, non diamo supporto per compiere azioni illlegali
<cristian_c> paoloo: con tutto il rispetto, qui si da supporto a ubuntu, non si seguono consigli di sconosciuti utenti su 'internet'
<cristian_c> paoloo: fatti un favpre
<paoloo> ok grazie  lo stesso
<cristian_c> paoloo: la musica, pagala
<Guest20472> cristian, sul software center non lo trova, puoi aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !chat | Guest20472 e 2
<ubot-it> Guest20472 e 2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest20472> cristian?
<cristian_c> Guest20472: non trovi second life, o firestorm?
<Guest20472> nessuno dei due
<Guest20472> però li ho scaricati
<Guest20472> ma non so come installarli
<cristian_c> Guest20472: e comunque, segui il consiglio di Carlin0
<Guest20472> non capisco
<Guest20472> come si può installare?
<cristian_c> Guest20472: questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale a ubunu
<cristian_c> ubuntu
<cristian_c> riporto quanto scritto prima, se non fosse chiaro:
<krabador> oh Guest20472 , entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest20472> si, ma su ubuntu come si installa un programma?
<krabador> Guest20472, se non nei repo, non se ne fa supporto qui
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Guest20472: qui non si da supporto a programmi 'scaricati' dal web
<krabador> in #ubuntu-it-chat, avrai la risposta
<Guest20472> repo?
<Guest20472> ok grazie mille, siete gentili
<krabador> Guest20472, aiutati che Dio ti aiuta.
<th34lch3m1st> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | th34lch3m1st
<ubot-it> th34lch3m1st: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<th34lch3m1st> ho un laptop con ubuntu installato in modalità UEFI. La chiavetta con la versione live di ubuntu da cui l'ho installato funziona perfettamente, ma se provo a lanciare altre ISO abilitate EFI da altre chiavette mi dice bootloader non autenticato.
<krabador> beh, è una questione inerente alle iso di cui stai parlando
<th34lch3m1st> krabador quindi queste ISO dichiarate EFI compatibili sono fasulle, cioé non hanno una firma valuda, tu dici...
<krabador> th34lch3m1st, non sapendo di cosa stai parlando  non saprei
<th34lch3m1st> krabador volevo provare la versione EFI per pc di remixos, live da usb, ma dice"bootloader non autenticato"
<th34lch3m1st> krabador le cose possono essere 2, giusto? o ubuntu non riconosce quella firma o hanno rilasciato una ISO EFI fasulla...
<krabador> th34lch3m1st, rivolgiti a loro
<th34lch3m1st> krabador sento che dicono...
<th34lch3m1st> krabador non funzionava no, bootloader unsigned
<bucky> salve ho fatto un installazione di linux su un pc dal quale ho tolto prima le partizioni su cui c'era windows, ora se clicco sull'icona della ssd  mi dice impossibile montare
<bucky> mentre il file system appare in un icona a parte
<bucky> il sistema funziona ma mi chiedo come mai non coincidano
<krabador> "installazione di linux" ---> quale ?
<bucky> mint
<krabador> sei offtopic qui.
<vitocatozzo> ciao, esiste un programma per bloccare i banner su ubuntu 15.10?
<krabador> che browser usi?
<vitocatozzo> mozilla
<akis24> vitocatozzo:  ublock origin apri il browser →strumenti →componenti aggiuntivi  sulla barra di ricerca scrivi ublock dai invio e poi selezioni e installi
<Allfrith> ciao. Ho un problema particolare. Ho installato ubuntu 15.10 e per avviare e installare programmi da Ubuntu software server improvvisamente mi chiede una password che non corrisponde a quella che ho inserito all'istallazione del sistema operativo.
<Allfrith> Inoltre la partizione fatta sul disco, un samsung da 320 gb, risulta strana
<Allfrith> Una partizione file system da 255 MB
<Allfrith> Una estesa da 320 gb
<Allfrith> una, etichettata come n°5, 320 gb LUCKS
<Allfrith> e una 320 gb LVM2 PV
<krabador> Allfrith, apri il terminale
<krabador> Allfrith, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Allfrith, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Allfrith> ho provato ma non mi accetta la password per accedere come root
<Allfrith> è come se non godessi dei privilegi di amministratore
<krabador> Allfrith, hai installato con la cifratura della home
<krabador> Allfrith, ti invito a controllare perfettamente di insterire perfettamente la password che hai inserito in installazione
<Allfrith> sì, ho inserito la password di cifratura nella home e ho inserito la stessa
<Allfrith> ho provato da terminale a passare come amministratore usando "sudo -l". Ho inserito la password ma mi da ancora messaggio di errore
<Allfrith> sto provando ancora ma niente. Non so dove sbattere la testa
<jester-> Allfrith: sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<jester-> sduo ecryptfs-mount-private
<jester-> sudo
<jester-> e natra vota lascia stare la criptatura che per adesso non è ancora affidabile
<Allfrith> Jester già me stai simpatico per la parlata
<Allfrith> e te daco ragione
<jester-> prova i due comandi in shell
<jester-> tty
<Allfrith> ma qua me chiede la password anche dando i tuoi comandi. E la password me la considera ancora sbagliata
<jester-> Allfrith: intende la pass utente
<jester-> non quella della cript
<Allfrith> le ho fatte uguali per non sbagliare
<jester-> Allfrith: non è che hai il dico pieno?
<jester-> !resetpassword
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'resetpassword'
<jester-> !resetpass
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'resetpass'
<Allfrith> l?ho formattato ieri l'altro tramite un altro computer
<Allfrith> ora è vuoto
<Allfrith> al comando tty risponde
<jester-> Allfrith: in tty sudo passwd sticazzi nuova pass
<Allfrith> "dev/pts/5"
<jester-> Allfrith: in tty sudo passwd nuova pass
<Allfrith> provo
<Allfrith> non capisco. Ho scritto "tty sudo passwd"
<Allfrith> ed è comparso
<Allfrith> "tty: operando "sudo" in più
<Allfrith> "/dev/pts/5"
<jester-> Allfrith: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Allfrith> ok. Leggo e provo. Intanto grazie jester-
<dryblow> Buona sera
<dryblow> Posso fare una domanda?
<akis24> !chiedi | dryblow
<ubot-it> dryblow: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dryblow> Qualcuno ha mai usato putty o altri metodi più per l'utilizzo della porta usb come porta seriale (per router cisco su porta console o simili)? Se si, oltre a dare i permessi alla ttyS0 ci sono altri accorgimenti da seguire? Grazie!
<akis24> !chat | dryblow prova a chiedere
<ubot-it> dryblow prova a chiedere: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> frenk59,  non scrivere in privato per favore ...
<frenk59> si si ok
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-16
<Andrea85> Salve gentili ragazzi ho un problema con un installazione chiedo gentilmente il vostro aiuto grazie.
<bebbapig> sera
<Guest96021> il mio router offre una connessione wifi a 2.4 Ghz e una a 5 Ghz. Posso attivarle entrambi con nomi diversi? Le potrei ricevere entrambe con il mio notebook dell 15 inspiron, ubuntu 14.04?
<David77> Buonasera a tutti! Ogni tanto Thunar su Xubuntu 16.04.1 LTS crasha. Gli errori sono thunar crashed with SIGSEGV con 2 errori thunar_file_compare_by_name() o SIGSEGV in __GI___libc_free(). Mi sembra di aver visto che altri lo hanno su https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/. Mi confermate che sono bug? Grazie
<David77> Esempio https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1570153
<ubot-it> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1570153 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1570153). The error has been logged
<David77> scusate non sapevo non si potesse linkare un bugs :(
<Paolobo> Ciao posso chiedere aiuto per connessione LAN?
<lely> Buonasera a tutti, ragazzi per favore chi di voi e disponibile ad aiutarmi anche pagando se richiesto
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Paolobo
<ubot-it> Paolobo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<David77> Mr_Pan suppongo che tu non sappia del crash di Thuner :(
<Paolobo> Il PC con ubuntu non vede la connessione LAN con la Vodafone station, come posso fare?
<David77> Palobo anche se è un router particolare dovresti vederla che siano su WiFi che Lan.
<Mr_Pan> David77, a parte che magari e' Thunar...
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | Paolobo
<ubot-it> Paolobo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<David77> Mr_Pan hai ragione ehehehe scusa
<David77> ultima versione thunar 1.6.10-2ubuntu1 solo repo ufficiale
<David77> in 2 settimane è successo "solo" 3 volte ma volevo sapere se è una cosa che succede anche a voi
<David77> se è un bug attenderò che vengano corretti :)
<Paolobo> Ubuntu 16.04 lts, intel core 2duo, ram 4 giga. Stesso pc con un altro modem funziona, stesso modem con un altro pc funziona. Quindi escludo problemi di cavo.
<Paolobo> dice proprio che il cavo è disconnesso e le lucine della scheda sono spente
<David77> Palobo ma su connessioni di rete hai settato il gateway che ti hanno dato? Hai il dhcp attivo?
<Paolobo> DHCP è attivo
<Paolobo> gateway non so, io non ho spettato nulla. Cosa dovrei fare?
<David77> Se hai il dhcp attivo allora non serve. Se sul router sono gia settati dei dns dovresti andare.... oppure non è installato il driver dell'ethernet? Vado a tentativi.
<Paolobo> Ma la stessa scheda con il vecchio modem funzionava
<David77> Stesso Ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<Paolobo> si
<David77> Abilita funzionalità di rete è attivo?
<Paolobo> Si
<Mr_Pan> Paolobo, ma da quale pc scrivi  ?
<Paolobo> Dall'ipad
<Mr_Pan> Paolobo, ma hai il pc a portata di mano per fare delle prove  ?
<Paolobo> perche'?
<Paolobo> si si
<Paolobo> potrebbe essere la scheda di rete non compatibile con Vodafone station?
<David77> l'ethernet è uno standard.... spero bene di no!
<David77> Lo stesso cavo attaccato ad un'altro pc funziona? Perchè magari si è rotto semplicemente il cavo
<Paolobo> Sì
<Mr_Pan> Paolobo, apri una finestra di Terminale e digita ip addr show
<Mr_Pan> e cerca la riga relativa alla scheda di rete e vedi cosa dice ...
<Paolobo> Grazie,ora provo.
<Mr_Pan> Paolobo, ma con la wireless si connette?
<Paolobo> L'I-pad si connette, mentre il pc,essendo vecchio, non ha il wi-fi
<Mr_Pan>  Paolobo allora hai eseguito il comando sul terminale   ?
<Paolobo> Sì ho aperto, ma esattamente quale riga devo guardare?
<Mr_Pan> Paolobo, che nome ha la scheda di rete? sara tipo enps... o qualcosa del genere
<Paolobo> enp3s0: NO -carrier, broadcast, multicast,up
<Paolobo> mtu1500 qdisc
<Mr_Pan> Paolobo, una volta individuata la scheda da terminale   sudo <nome della scheda> up    invio    password
<Paolobo> own group default qlen1000
<Mr_Pan> si ok
<Mr_Pan> anche se è gia up ---
<Paolobo> come individuo il nome della scheda?
<David77> ma anche ifconfig non dovrebbe dirgli se è up?
<Paolobo> solo emp3s0?
<Paolobo> mi dice sudo emp3s0 comando non trovato
<David77> se do ifconfig a me da "enp3s0    Link encap:Ethernet  IndirizzoHW ........  UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1"
<Paolobo> a me dice non trovato...
<David77> ifconfig ti dice se enp3s0 è UP... penso
<Paolobo> Si, ifconfig mi dice up
<David77> Io non ho attualmente la LAN attiva. Ma forse nmcli device status dovrebbe dirti se "non disponibile" o "non gestito"
<David77> per la parte "enp3s0  ethernet"
<Paolobo> Dice 'non disponibile'
<Paolobo> Grazie mille, vi saluto!
<milik> ragazzi buonasera sapete da cosa deriva questo messaggio chiedo la vostra assistenza grazie
<milik> "please compile the included node.js package before running Tether"
<milik> questo avviene quando do il comando make
<milik> ah specificamente cerco di installare clockworkmode tethre
<milik> o.s GNOME 32 bit
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-17
<Ak3ron> ragazzi al riavvio del pc continua ad aprirmi una finestra che mi dice scaricamento filòe dati non eseguito: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<enzotib> Ak3ron: http://askubuntu.com/questions/543673/mscorefonts-problems
<damiano97> Buon pomeriggio ragazzi, ho da poco installato ubuntu sul mio portatile e la batteria si scarica molto velocemente, come posso risolvere questo problema?
<damiano97> Ovviamente con windows non aveva questo problema
<cristian_c> !dettagli | damiano97
<ubot-it> damiano97: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<damiano97> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, i7 6700HQ 2.6ghz con turbo a 3.4ghz, nvidea gtx 950m 4gb di grafica dedicati, ho un HP pavillon gamin 15-ak112nl
<damiano97> notebook
<cristian_c> damiano97: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> damiano97: sbaglio o eri entrato l'altro giorno con un altro problema?
<damiano97> Si, l'altro giorno avevo il problema con il wifi
<cristian_c> damiano97: hai risolto?
<damiano97> si, ho risolto, grazie ancora
<cristian_c> era una atheros?
<cristian_c> damiano97: come hai risolto?
<cristian_c> damiano97: intanto digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<damiano97> seguendo una guida che fabio_cc mi aveva detto di seguire
<cristian_c> damiano97: ah, avevi il segnale 'debole'
<cristian_c> ah, ok, ricordo
<cristian_c> damiano97: poi, digita: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<damiano97> ok
<cristian_c> e incolla qui il link risultante
<damiano97> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23816797/
<cristian_c> damiano97: come hai installato i driver nvidia?
<damiano97> dai driver aggiuntivi che mi dava ubuntu
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<cristian_c> damiano97: volendo, di base, puoi impostare come attiva solo la grafica intel
<damiano97> no no, a me interessa avere la gtx come memoria grafica e non quella integrata intel
<damiano97> comunque io adesso stavo per installare i driver della scheda video scaricati direttamente dal sito ufficiale nvidia
<cristian_c> damiano97: se usi optimus, avrai anche la intel attiva
<cristian_c> damiano97: io mi fermerei
<cristian_c> damiano97: non fare cose avventate
<damiano97> cosa potrebbe accedere?
<cristian_c> con grosse probabilità non risolverai il problema, anzi
<damiano97> accadere*
<cristian_c> damiano97: il punto è che hai già installato i driver dai repository di ubuntu
<damiano97> quindi cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> damiano97: il problema molto facilmente dipende dall'utilizzo contemporaneo delle due gpu
<cristian_c> nvidia+intel
<cristian_c> come spiegato nel wiki di cui al link di prima
<damiano97> quindi mi basta utilizzare nvidia optimus per risolvere?
<cristian_c> damiano97: si e no
<cristian_c> *sì e no
<damiano97> il problema è anche che la batteria si scarica a pc spento
<damiano97> infatti prima non si accendeva e ho dovuto collegarlo
<cristian_c> Per gestire la grafica ibrida con schede video Nvidia, è possibile consultare anche la pagina NvidiaOptimus.
<cristian_c> Per schede video Nvidia con sistema di gestione Mux, è possibile utilizzare vga_switcheroo.
<cristian_c> damiano97: allora percé imputi il problema a ubuntu?
<cristian_c> pc spento <- nessun sistema operativo
<damiano97> perché anche se lo stacco dalla carica si scarica velocemente
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> 16:43] <damiano97> il problema è anche che la batteria si scarica a pc spento
<damiano97> con windows usato fino a 2 giorni fa non aveva questi problemi
<cristian_c> <- questo non dipende da ubuntu
<cristian_c> pc spento <- nessun sistema operativo
<cristian_c> damiano97: se la batteria ha un drain importante a pc spento, è una cosa possibile
<cristian_c> ma qui diamo supporto a ubuntu
<damiano97> infatti ora sto provando nvidia optimus e vedia cosa succede a pc spento
<damiano97> acceso*
<cristian_c> per i driver open so usa prime
<cristian_c> mentre per i proprietari si va di nvidia prime / bumblebee
<cristian_c> cioè software closed o open
<damiano97> ok ok
<cristian_c> damiano97: per il problema della batteria a pc spento, questa non è la sede adatta in cui discuterne
<damiano97> lo so, l'ho detto casomai fosse un dato utile
<cristian_c> io parlo solo di sistema ubuntu, quindi pc acceso e con ubuntu in esecuzione
<cristian_c> damiano97: comunque, la guida già ti indica cosa fare
<cristian_c> damiano97: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus
<damiano97> si, sto procedendo
<cristian_c> damiano97: dacci un'occhiata
<cristian_c> damiano97: che driver nvidia hai installato?
<cristian_c> damiano97: sei in dual boot?
<damiano97> no no, ho solo ubuntu sul pc
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> essendo in dual boot, potevi provare a disattivare l'ibernazione ibrida
<cristian_c> che sh windows è predefinitq
<cristian_c> *preeefinita
<cristian_c> *su
<damiano97> capito
<cristian_c> damiano97: hai driver 319 (o più recenti)?
<damiano97> 364
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> prova prima con nvida prime
<cristian_c> *nvidia prime
<damiano97> ok ok
<damiano97> mi dice che ho il pacchetto già installato
<cristian_c> damiano97: in modo che sia sufficiente installare solo il pacchetto nvidia-prime
<cristian_c> !info nvidia-primw
<ubot-it> Package nvidia-primw does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !info nvidia-prime
<ubot-it> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.4 (yakkety), package size 10 kB, installed size 66 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<cristian_c> damiano97: apri un terminale
<damiano97> fatto
<cristian_c> damiano97: digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<damiano97> è una l o una i
<damiano97> ?
<cristian_c> damiano97: copia e incolla ;)
<daw_> è una elle
<damiano97> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23816901/
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> damiano97: sicuro di aver fatto copia e incolla?
<damiano97> infatti ho sbagliato, scusate, ora mando il link giusto
<damiano97> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23816912/
<cristian_c> hai i 367
<cristian_c> non i 364
<damiano97> comunque ho visto meglio ho 367 non 364
<damiano97> ecco si appunto, lo stavo scrivendo
<cristian_c> damiano97: digita: sudo nvidia-settings
<damiano97> mi è apparsa una finestra nvidia
<cristian_c> !image | damiano97
<ubot-it> damiano97: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> !image | damiano97
<damiano97> mi si era disconnesso
<cristian_c> !image | damiano97
<ubot-it> damiano97: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<damiano97> come faccio a fare lo screen?
<cristian_c> damiano97: tasto stamp, ad esempio
<damiano97> http://prntscr.com/dwtifv
<cristian_c> damiano97: prova a selezionare 'prime profiles'
<cristian_c> !image | damiano97
<ubot-it> damiano97: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<damiano97> http://prntscr.com/dwtkst
<cristian_c> damiano97: ok, questa è abbastanza chiara
<cristian_c> ma prova con 'application profiles'
<cristian_c> damiano97: sta a te controllare anche le altre schermate
<damiano97> in application profiles che devo fare?
<cristian_c> posta una schermata
<damiano97> mannaggia mi devi scusare ma adesso devo andare via da casa e non posso stare al pc, se non riesco a risolvere il problema mi faccio risentire domani, per adesso grazie mille :)
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/661922/how-am-i-supposed-to-use-nvidia-prime
<cristian_c> damiano97: guarda anche questo link, appena puoi
<damiano97> va bene, grazie
<feda69> Salve ragazzu
<feda69> Sto installando ubuntu sul mio pc
<feda69> Un dell 1555 studio abbastanza vecchiotto, del 2009
<fabio_cc> !ciao | feda69
<ubot-it> feda69: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<feda69> Ho scaricato ubuntu con utorrent e tramite un programma, non mi ricordo quale, l'ho "montato" sulla usb
<feda69> Premetto che non ho nessun sistema operativo installato nel pc
<cristian_c> !usbwin | feda69
<ubot-it> feda69: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fabio_cc> feda69, lo hai fatto da windows? forse rufus?
<cristian_c> questo?
<feda69> Introduco l'usb nel pc, faccio partire il boot e si blocca
<fabio_cc> feda69, bisogna sapere con quale programma lo hai fatto
<feda69> https://unetbootin.github.io/
<feda69> questo
<cristian_c> !usbwin | feda69
<ubot-it> feda69: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<feda69> la domanda è che magari ho sbagliato a scaricare la versione, cioè da 64bit
<feda69> magari a me serve quella da 32(?)
<fabio_cc> feda69, unetbootin da dei problemi
<cristian_c> feda69: magari non hai letto i consigli del bot
<feda69> okay allora provo con rufus
<feda69> no il bot si blocca
<cristian_c> feda69: ubot-it, non il boot
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> !ciao | feda69
<cristian_c> !ciao | feda69
<ubot-it> feda69: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<feda69> okay sto usando rufus, grazie
<feda69> speriamo vada
<cristian_c> !md5 | feda69
<ubot-it> feda69: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<cristian_c> fai anche questa verifica.
<fabio_cc> feda69, che processore hai?
<cristian_c> dipende
<cristian_c> il fisso l'ho venduto anni fa
<cristian_c> il portatile è vecchio, ma fa il suo dovere , per ora
<cristian_c> i3-330m
<cristian_c> riesce a gestire una semplice macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> e a compilare
<cristian_c> ma dipende anche dai software usati, da eventuali bug dei software stessi
<cristian_c> e plugin utilizzati sul browser
<cristian_c> spesso midori va in crash
<akis24> cristian_c:  a chi rispondi ..
<cristian_c> akis24: ehhh, sbagliato canale
<akis24> ehm ..
<cristian_c> :D
<xamata> vorrei informazioni sl sistema touch
<fabio_cc> xamata, intendi ubuntu touch?
<xamata> si
<fabio_cc> !touch | xamata
<ubot-it> xamata: Per informazioni su Ubuntu Touch, consultare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/UbuntuPhone. Vedere anche: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch. Per ottenere altre info e supporto, entrare in #ubuntu-touch (in inglese).
<xamata> in pratica vorrei il link da dove scaricarlo e info per installarlo
<cristian_c> xamata: ^
<cristian_c> xamata: non sappiamo neanche per quale dispositivo
<xamata> quindi non è universale come l'ultimo sistema ubuntu che ho appena installato
<cristian_c> xamata: se seguissi i link
<akis24> xamata: i link che ti ha dato ubot-it contengono le info che ti servono se ci dai un occhiata.. se non leggi è difficile che tu capisca dove e come puoi usarlo
<cristian_c> akis24: +1
<xamata> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch.    la pag non esiste
<akis24> xamata:  il ink sono entrambi a posto testati adesso ..
<akis24> i link*
<fabio_cc> xamata, non è vero, funzionano alla perferzione
<fabio_cc> *perfezione
<cristian_c> xamata: la pagina di apre tranquillamente
<cristian_c> *si
<xamata> 404... Questa pagina non esiste.
<xamata> Beh, ovviamente questa pagina esiste. Ma la pagina che hai richiesto non esiste. Infatti, questa pagina è qui solo per dirti che la pagina che stai cercando non esiste.
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> forse ho capito, ha incluso il puntino
<cristian_c> !touch
<ubot-it> Per informazioni su Ubuntu Touch, consultare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/UbuntuPhone | Vedere anche: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch | Per ottenere altre info e supporto, entrare in #ubuntu-touch (in inglese).
<cristian_c> ora è corretta
<Pneppe> Buonasera, non riesco a installare Ubuntu tramite usb su un hdd vuoto da formattare. Compaiono errori di sistema durante l'installazione grafica e errori tipo sda.01 error in verbose
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Pneppe
<ubot-it> Pneppe: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Pneppe, versione di ubuntu? come hai creato il supporto?
<Pneppe> 16.10
<Pneppe> Ho creato il supporto tramite rufus con l'immagine iso scaricata da qui
<fabio_cc> Pneppe, per sicurezza dovresti controllare l'md5sum della iso che hai scaricato
<fabio_cc> !md5sum | Pneppe
<ubot-it> Pneppe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<cristian_c> Pneppe: il disco da dove proviene?
<Pneppe> Ho verificato, l'md5sum della iso che ho scaricato (Ubuntu Desktop 16.10 amd64) corrisponde
<Pneppe> @cristian_c quale disco?
<cristian_c> 'hdd vuoto da formattare'
<Pneppe> Da un vecchio pc portatile smontato
<cristian_c> Pneppe: sei sicuro che il disco sia integro?
<Pneppe> l'ho già formattato un'altra volta prima di tentare l'installazione di linux
<cristian_c> i dischi purtroppo prima o poi si rompono
<Pneppe> Dovrebbe essere integro, ma non escludo che possa essersi rotto
<cristian_c> sopratutto se vecchi i dischi sono soggetti ad errori e guasti
<Pneppe> Purtroppo ho avuto problemi con l'installazione precedente di Windows (file system corrotto)
<Pneppe> Lo utilizzavo fino a un mese fa come HDD d'emergenza
<cristian_c> Pneppe: e quindi hai usato ubuntu come ripiego?
<fabio_cc> Pneppe, allora c'è una certa probabilità che il disco sia guasto
<cristian_c> Pneppe: prima di procedere con l'installazione verifica in tal senso
<Pneppe> Semplicemente vorrei cambiare OS senza perdere files dall'HDD primario
<cristian_c> ehm
<fabio_cc> Pneppe, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> Pneppe: quindi il peoblema è nel disco primario?
<cristian_c> Pneppe: e il disco primario da dove proviene?
<cristian_c> (non sarà riciclato anche quello?)
<Pneppe> No, in quello secondario su cui sto tentando di installare Ubuntu. Il disco primario è quello originario del PC, che è così di files che Windows gira a fatica
<Pneppe> Ho deciso di sostituire HDD sul PC e installare Ubuntu per tornare su Linux
<cristian_c> Pneppe: e di quale pc stiamo parlando?
<Pneppe> PC portatile Samsung Serie 3 intel celeron ram 4gb
<Pneppe> In passato ho già usato Ubuntu su questo PC
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Pneppe
<ubot-it> Pneppe: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Pneppe> Ubuntu 16.10, Intel Celeron dual core, Intel HD Graphics 6600, Samsung Serie 3 NP300E5C-A05IT, UEFI
<Pneppe> HDD Seagate Momentus sata 2,5'' 250 Gb
<cristian_c> ok
<Pneppe> Per dovere di cronaca, è bloccato da 5 minuti sula "Preparazione all'installazione di Ubuntu"
<cristian_c> Pneppe: cpu un po' scarsina
<cristian_c> Pneppe: ma in live hai gli stessi problemi?
<cristian_c> (non parlo dell'installazione)
<Pneppe> In live compaiono degli errori (sda.01 error) durante il boot, durante l'utilizzo qualche volta compare un system error ma irrilevante (applicazioni che smettono di funzionare)
<cristian_c> Pneppe: cosa succede se mandi la live senza alcun disco inserito?
<cristian_c> *hard disk
<Pneppe> Non ho verificato
<cristian_c> puoi tranquillamente provare
<cristian_c> Pneppe: 16.10?
<Pneppe> 16.10
<cristian_c> Pneppe: hai provato solo ubuntu, o anche derivate come ubuntu mate, xubuntu, ecc..?
<Pneppe> Comunque adesso è andato avanti sulla schermata "Tipo d'installazione"
<Pneppe> No, ho provato solo Ubuntu
<cristian_c> Pneppe: con tutti questi errori, non so quanto convenga
<Pneppe> L'installazione sembra procedere, adesso è in ricerca dei file system
<Pneppe> @cristian_c io non mi arrendo tanto facilmente, quindi faccio ancora un tentativo
<cristian_c> Pneppe: ma non capisco, vuoi installare ubuntu sul secondario per quale motivo?
<Pneppe> Per cambiare OS senza perdere i dati sul primario
<fabio_cc> Pneppe, ma non puoi usare ubuntu in live per fare un backup dei tuoi dati?
<Pneppe> Ah, ecco, ho parlato troppo presto: Creazione del file system efi nella partizione n°1 di SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) non riuscita
<cristian_c> fabio_cc: troppo semplice ;)
<cristian_c> e ai nostri utenti non piacciono le soluzioni semplici
<Pneppe> Sono troppi dati, e poi effettivamente sarebbe troppo semplice per uno smanettone come me
<Pneppe> A parte gli scherzi, ho perso il supporto di backup e sono in attesa che arrivi l'altro
<cristian_c> Pneppe: almeno installa un hard disk di cui tu sia sicuro a proposito dell'integrità
<Pneppe> In realtà questo dovrebbe essere integro (fino a 3 mesi fa c'era un'installazione di Windows "per emergenza")
<cristian_c> Pneppe: con i condizionali non si va molto lontano
<Pneppe> Lo so, ma al momento è l'unico HDD che ho a disposizione (oltre al primario e a quello installato nell'altro PC)
<Pneppe> Comunque, appurato che l'HDD secondario ha problemi, perché l'installazione in dual boot su HDD primario si chiude con un system error?
<Pneppe> HDD Seagate Momentus 2,5'' 500 Gb con Windows 10 x64 installato
<cristian_c> Pneppe: dovremmo vedere la situazione delle partizioni
<cristian_c> Pneppe: ma sopratutto una cosa
<cristian_c> Pneppe: hai windows 8?
<cristian_c> sull'hard disk primario
<Pneppe> Windows 10 x64
<cristian_c> Pneppe: in tal caso, disattiva 'avvio rapido' da windows 10
<Pneppe> Già fatto
<cristian_c> Pneppe: hai disattivato fastboot anche nel bios uefi?
<Pneppe> Certo
<cristian_c> Pneppe: prima dell'installazione di ubuntu, hai fatto uno spegnimento completo da windows?
<cristian_c> cioè, dopo aver disattivato 'avvio rapido'
<cristian_c> Pneppe: comunque, bisognerebbe vedere la situazione delle partizioni
<Pneppe> Sì, lo faccio sempre
<Pneppe> Il guaio di questo HDD è che ci saranno tipo una decina di partizioni...
<cristian_c> beh, vediamole
<cristian_c> Pneppe: meglio schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Pneppe> Difficile fartele vedere, sono bloccato nell'installer di Ubuntu
<cristian_c> Pneppe: da live
<cristian_c> dalla sessione di prova
<Pneppe> No, da superuser
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> Pneppe: ehm....
<fabio_cc> Pneppe, non devi avviare l'installer, ma devi scegliere "prova ubuntu"
<Pneppe> Ho lanciato direttamente l'installazione senza passare per il live
<Pneppe> Semplicemente conosco a memoria Ubuntu dopo averlo usato a fianco di Windows per anni
<Pneppe> Per questo ho lanciato superuser invece del live
<cristian_c> 'superuser'?
<Pneppe> Sì, l'installazione diretta (as superuser)
<cristian_c> Pneppe: non avevi detto di aver impostato il bios in modalità legacy
<cristian_c> ovvero, disattivando uefi
<Pneppe> Mai disattivato UEFI, ho disattivato fast boot e secure boot
<cristian_c> Pneppe: quella schermata fa parte dell'installazione per sistemi bios
<cristian_c> e non sistemi uefi
<Pneppe> Anche da uefi si può avviare direttamente l'installazione
<Pneppe> L'ho letto sulla wiki ufficiale di Canonical
<cristian_c> Pneppe: beh
<cristian_c> Pneppe: come puoi vedere dalle schermate. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FGrafica
<Pneppe> Sì, infatti la schermata è quella sulla destra (UEFI)
<Pneppe> Solo che invece di selezionare Try Ubuntu ho selezionato Install Ubuntu
<cristian_c> Pneppe: e superuser dove lo leggi?
<Pneppe> Barra del titolo
<Pneppe> Nella schermata che si apre dopo
<cristian_c> Pneppe: manda in live il suppoto
<cristian_c> supporto
<cristian_c> e posta una schermata di gparted
<Pneppe1> Eccomi di nuovo, vi posto lo screenshot
<Pneppe1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/B0y0YzbUS6yhmGqppy5i?signature=29a173b1089c2cb59de65852c3935550f2b678af8dc2c17b6f1cf8c36bc845bb&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODQ2ODkxNTd9
<cristian_c> Pneppe: e dove hai tentato di installare il bootloader?
<Pneppe> Ho scelto la voce Installa al fianco di Windows Boot Loader, quindi dovrebbe essere andato in automatico
<cristian_c> Pneppe: non è proprio così
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> hai qualche problema con le partizioni windows, da come si può vedere nella schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> Da notare che è frequente il caso in cui con Windows preinstallato sia stata creata una partizione nascosta di ripristino. In questi casi sarà la partizione nascosta ad essere al primo posto e la partizione EFI in seconda posizione.
<Pneppe> Ovvero? Che problemi ho?
<Pneppe> Purtroppo questo PC ha Windows OEM...
<cristian_c> Pneppe: /dev/sda4 è marcato con un simbolo
<cristian_c> Pneppe: io fossi in te,procederei col metodo manuale
<cristian_c> scegliendo 'Altro' nell'installer
<cristian_c> Pneppe: e poi seguirei la guida uefi qui linkata
<Pneppe> Con il metodo manuale purtroppo non trova un file...
<cristian_c> installando il bootloader espressamente nella partizione efi
<cristian_c> Pneppe: che file?
<Pneppe> Non trova il file di Boo
<cristian_c> ......
<Pneppe> bootloader
<cristian_c> ehm
<Pneppe> scusate, errore di battitura
<cristian_c> !image | Pneppe
<ubot-it> Pneppe: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Pneppe> Scusate per l`assenza, mi correggo. Non ho problemi con il bootloader ma con il file system di root
<monster> Ciao ho un problema con un programma in wine pokerstar mi chiude sempre il programma e mi dice che è causato da wine
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-18
<calimero_82> sera
<Carmine87> Salve,ho installato xpubuntu al primo avvio mi chiede la password
<Carmine87> La metto ma non mi fa entrare..mi fa entrare solo con "modalita ospite"
<Carmine87> Come posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<ennio> ciao ragazzi! ho appena installato peppermint con chiavetta usb, scegliendo di dedicargli 200GB. all avvio il grub mi chiede quale os voglio avviare, peppermint o w10
<ennio> sul terminale sudo update-grub mi da trovato w10
<ennio> ora mi avvia in automatico w10?
<calimero_82> buongiorno
<calimero_82> ho la home cifrata e separata, per effettuare un installazione di un altra versione devo eseguire qualche comando dal live cd prima di eseguire l'installazione?grazie
<calimero_82> nessuno ha la home cifrata?
<Ussi> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | Ussi
<ubot-it> Ussi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<calimero_82> we Carlin0
<Carmine87> Salve,ho bisogno di aiuto,ho installato xpubuntu,al primo avvio mi chiede la password,inserisco,ma mi fa password errata,e posso entrare solo come "ospite"
<Carmine87> Come posso risolvere?
<gigirock> come puo' risolvere ? se non rimane connesso ?
<damiano97> buon pomeriggio raga, come faccio ad installare programmi .exe su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> damiano97, *.exe è roba per win non per linux
<damiano97> so che tramite wine si possono installare file .exe su linux, solo che quando provo a installare qualcosa tramite playonlinux e wine mi esce questo: this application failed to start because it could not find or load the qt platform plugin windows in
<Carlin0> damiano97, ma non tutti gli exe devi vedere se è supportato dal sito wine
<damiano97> adesso magari provo ad aggiornare la versione di ubuntu
<damiano97> wine*
<daw_> salve
<daw_> come incollo due jpg, su pastebin o altro?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<daw_> grazie
<gigirock> Se vedete in giro un furgone della gls abbattetelo con un missile terra terra
<daw_> https://imgur.com/a/nSDOP dopo che ho installato dei screensever e non funzionavano mi ritrovo cambiata la barra dei menù. Qualche idea su come ripristinare l'originale? Grazie
<Carlin0> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<gigirock> Non hai installato dei screensaver ma dei temi ?
<daw_> no dei screensaver ...
<daw_> le ho provate di tutte le maniere ma non riesco a ritornare a quella predefinita
<cristian_c> daw_: e come l'hai installato lo screensaver?
<daw_> ciao cristian_c non ricordo quali erano ma era un pacchetto
<daw_> che non ha funzinato
<cristian_c> daw_: sìì più generico
<cristian_c> cit.
<daw_> dopo che ho disinstallato è cambiata la barra dei menu in stile diverso
<daw_> e lo so
<daw_> ma non mi ricordo quali erano questi screensaver
<daw_> faccio una ricerca e vi dico ...
<daw_> questa storia è avvenuta già da qualche tempo ma rimane traccia nel pc? dove potrei andare a controllare la disinstallazione per darvi notizie più precise?
<cristian_c> daw_: non c'è nessuna foto al link che hai postato
<daw_> si che ci sono... sono due strisce che si riferiscono alla barra dei menu quella di ubuntu originale e l'altra diversa
<cristian_c> 'page not found'
<daw_> quella in altro dove ci sono le date, l'orologio, e la disconnessione e altro
<daw_> cristian_c, https://imgur.com/a/nSDOP
<daw_> non si vede?
<cristian_c> msembra una sovrapposizione di tema chiaro e tema scuro
<daw_> si
<daw_> quella sopra e la default
<daw_> quella sotto dopo aver installato e disinstallato screensaver
<daw_> sembra roba di gnome o altre distro
<daw_> forse di mate
<cristian_c> daw_: finché non ci dai alcun riferimento....
<cristian_c> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<daw_> ok ok
<daw_> scusate devo uscire magari riprendo in un secondo momento ciao
<iMoK> buonasera gente
<iMoK> mi sapete dire come mai a ogni avvio di questo pc con lubuntu 16.04 mi appare l'errore con questo pacchetto? ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<cristian_c> 'questo pc' <- non hai detto niente
<cristian_c> iMoK: hai accettato la licenza dei font?
<iMoK> umh.. no come si fa? da dove?
<cristian_c> !font
<ubot-it> Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/InstallareCaratteri - Caratteri Microsoft: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CaratteriMicrosoft
<iMoK> una mobo della MSI con AMD athlon 5000
<cristian_c> iMoK: durante l'installazione del pacchetto appare la schermata di accettazione della licenza
<iMoK> ok cristian_c
<iMoK> cristian_c: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23823172/
<iMoK> ora dovrebbe essere apposto?
<cristian_c> iMoK: dpkg -l ! grep ttf | pastebinit
<cristian_c> iMoK: dpkg -l | grep ttf | pastebinit
<cristian_c> il secondo , il primo era errato
<iMoK> quindi?
<iMoK> pkg: comando non trovato Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<cristian_c> O.o
<ruspa1978> Ciao a tutti
<ruspa1978> Chi m da una mano?grazie
<calimero_82> sera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao calimero_82
<calimero_82> son riuscito a montare la home criptata da live usb, non c'era la guida in wiki tradotta in italiano solo in inglese
<calimero_82> ciao Mr_Pan
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-19
<Guest55311> off topic: ho dimenticato la password del mio cell e non riesco più ad aprirlo. A quale canale dovrei rivolgermi?
<Uzzi> sto trovando parecchi problemi cercando di usare Hid Omnikey 3121 smartCar reader. sudo pcsc_scan rimane Waiting for the first reader...
<cristian_c> Guest55311: perché sei entrato in #ubuntu-it?
<cristian_c> Uzzi: un sttimo
<cristian_c> attimo
<Guest55311> cristian_c, per chiedere questa informazione. Non sapevo dove chiedere
<cristian_c> Uzzi: quale procedura d'installazione hai seguito?
<cristian_c> Guest55311: ma perché proprio #ubuntu-it?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Guest55311> cristian_c, non saprei. è la chat che frequento più spesso
<cristian_c> Guest55311: con quale nick?
<Guest55311> cristian_c, moz
<cristian_c> Guest55311: che telefono è?
<Guest55311> cristian_c, che intendi? telefono di casa?
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> 'la password del mio cell'
<cristian_c> l'hai domandato tu
<Guest55311> cristian_c, ah, è un sony xperia d2005
<cristian_c> android?
<Guest55311> cristian_c, sì
<cristian_c> Guest55311: allora, sempre restando in irc, #android è sicuramente più appropriato di #ubuntu-it
<Guest55311> ok
<Guest55311> cristian_c, grazie
<Uzzi> ho scaricato i driver dal sito Hid e installati in /lib/pcsc/drivers/ifdokccid_linux_x86_64-v4.2.8.bundle/Contents/Linux/ installato i pacchetti pcsc-tools e libccid
<cristian_c> Uzzi: hai seguito un qualche readme?
<Uzzi> cristian_c: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=361588
<cristian_c> Uzzi: beh, un po' vecchiotta è
<cristian_c> nel caso migliore ci sarà qualcosa da adattare alle nuove release
<Uzzi> cristian_c: ne avresti una da suggerirmi più recente?
<cristian_c> 'nel caso migliore ci sarà qualcosa da adattare alle nuove release'
<cristian_c> non ho cercato
<cristian_c> ma i lettori non sono molto utilizzati su linux
<cristian_c> Uzzi: hai già letto sul wiki di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Uzzi: ma quindi hai compilato dei sorgenti?
<Uzzi> no
<cristian_c> Uzzi: hai controllato sul sito ufficiale del software e sul sito ufficiale del produttore?
<Uzzi> ho solo installato ifdokccid_linux_x86_64-v4.2.8.bundle
<Uzzi> dal sito del produttore
<cristian_c> Uzzi: esattamente, dall'inizio cos'hai fatto, esattamente?
<Uzzi> installato i pacchetti richiesti, installato i driver del produttore e poi provato pcscd
<cristian_c> 'i pacchetti richiesti' <- quelli nel primo post del topic linkato?
<Uzzi> cristian_c: sto cercando di far funzionare la fellowchip card di FsFE
<Uzzi> si
<cristian_c> o richisti sul sito ufficiale di hid omnikey?
<cristian_c> *richiesti
<Uzzi> dal sito uff di hid omnikey ho prlevato ifdokccid_linux_x86_64-v4.2.8
<cristian_c> Uzzi: non ci sono istruzioni sul sito?
<cristian_c> o nel pacchetto scaricato
<Uzzi> un readme nel pacchetto
<cristian_c> ehhhhh
<cristian_c> l'ho domandato da un po'
<cristian_c> ;)
<cristian_c> !paste | Uzzi
<ubot-it> Uzzi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<cristian_c> Uzzi: ubuntu a 64 bit?
<Uzzi> si
<Uzzi> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/DKvLjnSf
<cristian_c> OMNIKEY 3121 USB?
<Uzzi> Bus 003 Device 117: ID 076b:3031 OmniKey AG
<cristian_c> !info pcsclite
<ubot-it> Package pcsclite does not exist in yakkety
<Uzzi> Omnikey HO3121 USB SmartCardReader
<Uzzi> sudo pcsc_scan  PC/SC device scanner V 1.4.25 (c) 2001-2011, Ludovic Rousseau <ludovic.rousseau@free.fr> Compiled with PC/SC lite version: 1.8.14
<cristian_c> !info libpcsclite1
<ubot-it> libpcsclite1 (source: pcsc-lite): Middleware to access a smart card using PC/SC (library). In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.14-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 22 kB, installed size 75 kB
<Uzzi> libpcsclite1 is already the newest version (1.8.14-1ubuntu1).
<cristian_c> Uzzi: cosa c'è nel bundle oltre al readme?
<Uzzi> HID_OK_Drivers_EULA                   ok_pcscd_hotplug.sh  z98_omnikey.rules ifdokccid_linux_x86_64-v4.2.8.bundle  omnikey.ini install                               README.html
<cristian_c> Uzzi: quindi hai estratto il bundle in una directory e hai lanciato ./install da terminale?
<Uzzi> si
<cristian_c> Uzzi: però aspetta, vedo un file .bundle all'interno del bundle
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> ah, ma è la cartella
<cristian_c> estratta
<Uzzi> e non è che magarii devo anche mettere z98_omnikey.rules da qlc parte?
<cristian_c> spett
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> Uzzi: come si chiama il bundle originale?
<cristian_c> (è strano che ci sia un file bundle dentro il bundle
<cristian_c> ok, forse ho capito, dovrebbe pensarci lo script install a installarlo
<cristian_c> This script checks if PCSCLite is installed and then copies
<cristian_c> the CCID driver bundle to /usr/local/pcsc/drivers directory,
<cristian_c>  which is the default PCSCLite USB driver dropdir.
<cristian_c> You can change the dropdir by providing another install path
<cristian_c> to the install script using the option '-d':
<Uzzi> ecco io mi sa che ho solo dato sudo ./install
<cristian_c> Uzzi: hai verifcato la presenza in /usr/local?
<cristian_c> Uzzi: beh, potevi provare con chmod +x e poi dare semplicemente ./install
<cristian_c> Uzzi: mi assento
<Uzzi> ls /usr/lib/pcsc/drivers/ifdokccid_linux_x86_64-v4.2.8.bundle/Contents/Linux/ ifdokccid.so
<cristian_c> non /usr/local?
<Uzzi> mmm no
<Uzzi> e /etc/udev/rules.d $ ls z98_omnikey.rules
<Uzzi> quello c'è
<LeonCS93> salve, vorrei avere un consiglio su quale derivata di ubuntu è la più adatta
<LeonCS93> per un portatile
<Alessandroo> Buongiorno a tutti, avrei un informazione da chiedere, la distro e Debian non ubuntu, sto provando ad installarlo su un pc senza connessione ad internet o meglio, ha una scheda di rete esterna ma non viene rilevata automaticamente nel momendo del installazione del sistema operativo, quindi non rilevando la scheda mi fa proceder con l installazione
<Alessandroo> del sistema operativo base, quindi tutto a linea di comando, ma li come posso installare il driver della scheda di rete? non ce un modo per fargliela riconoscere subito ?(non posso connettermi con ethernet) grazie
<ExPBoy> Alessandroo, questo è un canale di supporto per ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !requisiti | LeonCS93
<ubot-it> LeonCS93: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Alessandroo> ExPBoy, si lo so, allora ubuntu e basato su debian le cose sono 99% le stesse avevo chiesto semplicemente un aiuto ma vi ringurazio comunque. ciao
<cristian_c> Uzzi: quindi non c'è 'pcsc' in /usr/local?
<Uzzi> ls /usr/local/ bin  etc  games  include  lib  man  sbin  share  src
<cristian_c> Troubleshooting
<cristian_c> Uzzi: il demone è avviato?
<cristian_c> Uzzi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonAccessCard   https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Smart_Cards/
<cristian_c> Uzzi: poi, parzialmente anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/TesseraSanitaria
<Uzzi> 00000026 winscard_svc.c:427:ContextThread() CMD_STOP_WAITING_READER_STATE_CHANGE rv=0x0 for client 5 00000033 winscard_svc.c:353:ContextThread() Received command: CMD_GET_READERS_STATE from client 5 00000028 winscard_svc.c:353:ContextThread() Received command: CMD_WAIT_READER_STATE_CHANGE from client 5
<Uzzi> ho questi output
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Uzzi> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/fhiwzW57
<cristian_c> Uzzi: ho visto
<cristian_c> Uzzi: hai dato un'occhiata ai tre link?
<Uzzi> si
<cristian_c> !info opensc
<ubot-it> opensc (source: opensc): Smart card utilities with support for PKCS#15 compatible cards. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.0-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 217 kB, installed size 912 kB
<cristian_c> Uzzi: dove hai trovato il comando che hai utilizzato all'inizio?
<cristian_c> nel topic sul foru,?
<cristian_c> *forum
<cristian_c> Uzzi: come faresti l'accesso alla fellowchip card?
<cristian_c> non tramite browser?
<Uzzi> no
<Uzzi> Thunderbird
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> Uzzi: immagino tu stia scherzando
<cristian_c> Uzzi: incolla su pastebin il risultato di pcsc_scan
<Uzzi> http://pastebin.com/HQanrakm
<cristian_c> If you see this instead:
<cristian_c> SCardListReader: Cannot find a smart card reader. (0x8010002E)
<cristian_c> Waiting for the first reader...
<cristian_c> uhm, il messaggio è leggermente diverso
<Uzzi> già
<Uzzi> non so ho come l'impressione che non si vada aprendere il driver giusto
<cristian_c> Uzzi: sul sito di ludovic rousseau è descritto questo tipo di situazione
<cristian_c> definito come No reader connected
<Uzzi> infatti se sconnetto e riconnetto l'usb, il led verde sta acceso solo per qualche secondo
<cristian_c> ok, forse ho trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> questo è il tuo readme: http://pastebin.com/DKvLjnSf
<cristian_c> create a backup of the current file so that you can restore it if something goes wrong
<cristian_c>     # sudo cp Info.plist Info.plist.backup
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> - add the right to write to Info.plist
<cristian_c>     # sudo chmod +w Info.plist
<cristian_c> open Info.plist in an editor your choice e.g. vi, vim, emacs, kate
<cristian_c>     # sudo vi Info.plist
<cristian_c> ecc
<Uzzi> ok
<cristian_c> Uzzi: spetta
<cristian_c> Uzzi: forse devi guardare invece in /etc/libccid_Info.plist
<cristian_c> che è u file di configurazione
<cristian_c> *un
<Uzzi> ok aperto e anche li vedo il supporto a <string>OMNIKEY AG 3121 USB</string>
<cristian_c> Uzzi: infatti all'inizio avevo notato delle stranezze con gli id usb
<cristian_c> avevi detto 3321 ma poimi sembra avessi postato 3301
<cristian_c> scusa, 3121
<cristian_c> Uzzi: forse mafari verifica questo
<cristian_c> *magari
<Uzzi> Bus 003 Device 120: ID 076b:3031 OmniKey AG
<cristian_c> sì, appunto
<cristian_c> 3031
<Uzzi> questo è quello che mi dice lsusb
<cristian_c> andrebbe verificata questa cosa degli id
<cristian_c> vendorid, productid e friendlyname
<Uzzi> https://www.hidglobal.com/products/readers/omnikey/3121
<Uzzi> in quel file vedo il vendor id ma non il product id
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/284440/why-id-card-reader-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10-using-omnikey3121
<cristian_c> Uzzi: ma hai una lista di product id?
<cristian_c> nel file attuale
<Uzzi> sin libccid_Info.plist si
<cristian_c> eh, no  lo so, forse manca, magari pastebinna
<cristian_c> il file
<cristian_c> Uzzi: ma mi devo assentare
<Uzzi> ma se vedi nell'ultimo link che mi hai postato non è lo stesso mio lsusb
<Uzzi> accidenti
<cristian_c> *non lo so
<cristian_c> lsusb Bus 003 Device 008: ID 076b:3021 OmniKey AG CardMan 3121
<cristian_c> Uzzi: interessante
<Uzzi> già
<cristian_c> e niente pastebin fu.....
<cristian_c> e niente pastebin fu.....
<cristian_c> Uzzi:
<Uzzi> ei cristian_c
<cristian_c> [12:00] <cristian_c> eh, no  lo so, forse manca, magari pastebinna
<cristian_c> [12:00] <cristian_c> il file
<MoL0ToV> non riesco a stampare un pdf da xubuntu, qualcuno mi aiuta a debuggare il problema?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> che dopo anni di feequentazione....
<MoL0ToV> ma io la domanda l'ho ben fatta..
<cristian_c> *frequentazionw
<cristian_c> 'qualcuno mi aiuta'
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: metodo errato di richiesta supporto
<MoL0ToV> stampa tutti i pdf eccetto uno... deve essere il file che ha qualcosa di diverso.. ma da windows lo stampa
<cristian_c> spiega dettagliatamente al canale cos'hai fatto e cosa ottieni
<MoL0ToV> apro il file pdf con evince, lo stampo e la stampa resta in coda nonostante la stampante sia pronta non inizia mai a stampare... rimane lì appesa la stampa
<Uzzi> cristian_c: mi è appena arrivato l'ssd nuovo, quindi reinstallo quella macchina e poi mi ci rimetto su a spaccarmi la testa
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: stampando singole pagine del pdf?
<cristian_c> oppure tutto il pdf in stampa?
<MoL0ToV> tutto il pdf, ma anche stampando singole pagine non va
<cristian_c> Uzzi: sì e magari poi controlla il file segnalato prima
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: hai parlato di problemi con un'unica pagina
<cristian_c> in particolare
<Uzzi> scusa ho perso la cronologia del canale perchè mi son spostato su un secondo pc
<cristian_c> !log | Uzzi
<ubot-it> Uzzi: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<MoL0ToV> come non detto stampando 2 pagine singole le stampa... è stampando tutto il file che non inizia mai a stampare
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: non atampa alcun pagina del pdf se scegli la stampa dell'intero pdf?
<cristian_c> *alcuna
<MoL0ToV> nessuna
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: quindi quantomeno riesci ad aggirare il problema
<cristian_c> ma ovviamente non vorresti stampare una pagina per volta
<MoL0ToV> c'è il processo gs che ciuccia il 100% della cpu per un tempo molto lungo
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: potresti scegliere un intervallo di pagine
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: beh, questo è strano
<cristian_c> non hai detto neanche di quale stampante si tratta
<cristian_c> e di quale xubuntu si tratta
<MoL0ToV> è una kyocera fs-2100
<MoL0ToV> ubuntu xenial
<MoL0ToV> 64 bit
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> sempre 16.04
<Uzzi> cristian_c: quello che mi lascia perplesso è la differenza di productid
<cristian_c> Uzzi: finché non c'è un pastebin, non mi pronuncio in nessun senso
<Uzzi> :D
<MoL0ToV> come non detto funziona adesso... ci mette una vita però a stampare deve essere il driver kpdl che funziona male... con pcl5 su windows è una scheggia in confronto
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: la stampante è vecchia, giusto?
<cristian_c> come modello
<MoL0ToV> no è recentissima
<MoL0ToV> avrà un paio d'anni
<MoL0ToV> devo provare a usare un driver pcl5
<cristian_c> gs mi sembra molto legacy come stampe
<MoL0ToV> cosa vuol dire molto legacy?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: vedi se è presente nel database di linux openprinting
<cristian_c> e se presente quali driver indica per la stampante
<MoL0ToV> si è presente works perfectly
<MoL0ToV> postscript non lo uso perchè è lento a stampare la grafica
<MoL0ToV> c'è però pcl5e
<MoL0ToV> domani provo a installarlo
<MoL0ToV> grazie comunque
<MoL0ToV> bye
<asdrubale> ciao ragazzi, mi suggerite un app parallela a onedrive o google drive compatibile con ubuntu? grazie
<cristian_c> dropbox
<cristian_c> o mega
<asdrubale> ma ha programma da installare su ubuntu?
<hulio> salve
<hulio> perche quando accendo il pc devo riavviare modem per rilevare la wifi?
<Himmel> CIao, sono nuovo, e ho una richiesta di aiuto
<Himmel> ho una webcam e ora riesco anche a visualizzarla, dal menü a sinistra, ma ... sembra che il sistema non la voglia proprio supportare, perchè il programma si chiude dopo pochissimi sdecondi
<Himmel> cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> Himmel, installa cheese e vedi se funziona con quello
<Carlin0> !info cheese
<ubot-it> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22.0-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 146 kB, installed size 487 kB
<Chri20000> Scusate per il disturbo ma ieri stavo aggiornando ubuntu dalla versione 14.02 alla versione 16.10 ma il PC di è spento all'improvviso perché era troppo caldo,ma non ci ho fatto molto caso .Oggi che volevo starci un po non si accende e da schermata nera ,sono entrato nella tty1 per vedere se si fosse disinstallato il sistema operativo ma mi ha fatto
<Chri20000>  entrare , che faccio?????
<Carlin0> Chri20000, non puoi dalla 14.04 alla 16.10
<Chri20000> Era dalla 14.02 a una più recente non ricordo quale fosse
<Chri20000> 14.04*
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Chri20000> Se non avessi il CD di ubuntu?
<hulio> salveù
<hulio> posso avere una mano per l'utilizzo di libre office?
<Carlin0> !download | Chri20000
<ubot-it> Chri20000: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<hulio> qualcuno puo dirmi come faccio a inserire i numeri di pagina partendo dalla 3 pagina?
<Carlin0> !chat | hulio
<ubot-it> hulio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hulio> libre office non è ubuntu?
<hulio> li non mi risponde nessuno
<Carlin0> ubuntu si intende in quanto sistema operativo libreoffice ce pure per win
<hulio> vabbe e nessuno puo dirmi comunque qualcosa?
<Giuseppe89> Buonasera, è la prima volta che accedo al mondo linux e spero che possiate aiutarmi. Non riesco a far funzionare il bluetooth con chiavetta dongle
<CrIV> Ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | CrIV
<ubot-it> CrIV: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<CrIV> scusate il disturbo, qui c'e' qualcuno che programma con android studio?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<CrIV> quanta simpatia
<Ak3ron> che simpatiche regole :D
<Zerik> ciao con il portatile che sto utiòizzando non vedo più bene nello schermo rimangono punti di tutti i colori e sfocati
<Zerik> può essere la versione ubuntu 16.04 che ho?
<Zerik> anche se aggiornamenti ne prende
<Zerik> Lts ho vito che ora c'è 16.04.1 con questo uno finale è meglio?
<Zerik> la versione del mio pc compaq supportava questo sistema non vorrei fosse qualche problema di hadware
<Zerik> hardware?
<Zerik> un tempo con questi difetti mi bastava riavviare il pc
<Zerik> ma ora rimane invariato
<siero> Buonasera
<siero> Ho un problema, ho installato su hd-ssd esterno usb Ubuntu 16.10, dopo l'installazione UEFI il sistema si riavvia perfettamente. Ma se avvio windows subito dopo non riesco a fare il boot da hd esterno e l'unico modo per risolvere è avviare in live e correggere i problemi con boot-repair. Come posso risolvere definitivamente?
<Chris99> Ho comprato il CD di ubuntu 16.10 per dei problemi con la versione 14.02 ,all'avvio mi manda al tty1 che faccio?
<Chris99> Come faccio a formattare il PC?
<Carlin0> Chris99, scaricarlo ?
<asdrubale> ciao ragazzi, mi suggerite un app parallela a onedrive o google drive compatibile con ubuntu? grazie
<xdiego1> salve
<xdiego1> non riesco ad istallare ubuntu ki mi aiuta? grazie
<iMoK> ragazzi buonasera
<iMoK> ho ancora l'errore di ieri, all'avvio mi appare un errore e se lo installo da terminale mi da questo..https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23829059/
<enzotib> iMoK: ma era a te che avevo dato un link per quel problema?
<siero> Ho un problema, ho installato su hd-ssd esterno usb Ubuntu 16.10, dopo l'installazione UEFI il sistema si riavvia perfettamente. Ma se avvio windows subito dopo non riesco a fare il boot da hd esterno e l'unico modo per risolvere è avviare in live e correggere i problemi con boot-repair. Come posso risolvere definitivamente?
<iMoK> enzotib: si mi avevi dato quel  link, ho seguito la guida mav non si è risolto nulla
<ennioss> ciao ragazzi!
<ennioss> ho installato in dual boot ubuntu con w10. adesso all avvio è il grub a chiedere con quale os avviare
<ennioss> se io volessi sostituire ubuntu con altra derivata, che tipo di installazione devo scegliere per poter usare la stessa partizione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ennioss: derivate come kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu mate?
<ennioss> si
<Carlin0> ennioss, quando arrivi al partizionamento gli assegni manualmente la partizione
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-20
<Uzzi> ho un file .dd di un intero disco. Ora però non riesco a montarlo per vedere il contenuto. mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<Uzzi> qualcuno utilizza la felloship card di FsFE?
<jk^> !modifiche
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'modifiche'
<jk^> scusate, ma ubuntu che si scarica da ubuntu.com non è lo stesso di quello che si scaricara dal sito ubuntu-org.it giusto? :\ e lo stesso vale per le derivate?
<jk^> *scarica (non scaricara :P)
<lireproject> ho il sistema bloccato e non riesco a riavviare dalla schermata filesystem
<lireproject> qualcuno mi può dare indicazione?
<gigirock> lireproject, non sappiamo di quale sistema stai parlando e io non capico quale sia la schermata filesystem
<lireproject> come accendo il pc mi compare la schermata con in testa scritto gnu grub versione 1.99-21 ubuntu 3.9 e di seguito sono elencate le scelte :
<lireproject> - ububuntu, con linux 3.2.0-77- generic
<lireproject> - ububuntu, con linux 3.2.0-77- generic (modalità ripristino)
<lireproject> - previous linux versions
<lireproject> - memory test (memtest 86+)
<lireproject> - memory test (memtest 86+, serial console 115200)
<lireproject> Grazie
<nex_necis> prego
<nex_necis> hai selezionato la prima opzione e premuto invio?
<lireproject> sxi
<lireproject> si
<lireproject> mi da schermata con scritta filesystem check or maunt failed.
<lireproject> amaintenance shell wwill now be started
<lireproject> CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and continue bootng after re-trying
<lireproject> fylesistem. any further errors will be ignored
<nex_necis> aia
<nex_necis> hai staccato qualche disco, formattato qualcosa, provato a installare qualcosa di nuovo?
<lireproject> no solo fatto aggiornamenti
<cecchini> i
<gigirock> lireproject, 6 ancora li ?
<Master11> Ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | Master11
<ubot-it> Master11: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Master11> Ciao
<severo> da vero insesperto (ma ho molti anni di windows alle spalle) vorrei sapere se in Ubuntu è presente GIMP...o come fare per installarlo...grazie...siete forti
<Carlin0> gimp mi pare ci sia di default
<Carlin0> se non ce lo installi dai repo
<severo> è questo è il problema
<cristian_c> !info gimp
<ubot-it> gimp (source: gimp): GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.18-1 (yakkety), package size 3763 kB, installed size 17277 kB
<Carlin0> severo, quale sarebbe il problema ?
<severo> non so trovarlo in ubuntu
<cristian_c> severo: sudo apt-get install gimp
<severo> ecco questa stringa nel mio nuovo ubuntu non so dove inserirla siamo proprio all'abc ma la tua gentile pazienza mi aiuterà
<severo> grazie a tutti...ho scoperto dov'è il terminale...ho inserito il comando e tutto è stato risolto
<fabio_cc> severo, bene
<severo> si impara anche a settanta anni! e grazie a voi
<Carlin0> sei ancora giovane
<severo> ahah...un caro saluto   e a presto
<geggiolo> salve qualcuno può gentilmente spiegarmi come installare flash
<fabio_cc> geggiolo, versione di ubuntu?
<geggiolo> 16.10
<geggiolo> io vado sul sito adobe ma quando provo ad aprire il pacchetto mi dice yakkety-partner sconosciuto
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> geggiolo: esattsmente che devi fare con flash?
<cristian_c> e con quale browser intendo
<geggiolo> mi serve per visualizzare dei filmati da alcuni siti di streaming
<geggiolo> mozilla
<cristian_c> ok,  non in html5
<geggiolo> per quello che ho capito io l'html5 non necessità di plugin o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.637ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB
<cristian_c> geggiolo: no
<cristian_c> non di flash
<geggiolo> che vuol dire la scritta di ubot?
<cristian_c> a dispetto do quanto scritto da !info ora
<cristian_c> Package: flashplugin-installer (24.0.0.194ubuntu0.16.10.1) [security] [multiverse]
<cristian_c> dovrebbe corrispondere a flash 24.0.0
<cristian_c> su 16.10
<cristian_c> geggiolo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<geggiolo> grazie ora provo a non impazzire con pipelight
<cristian_c> geggiolo: una volta fatto, apri firefox e digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<cristian_c> geggiolo: che c'entra pipelight?
<cristian_c> nessuno ha parlato di pipelight
<cristian_c> mi sembrava tu alludessi a flash nella tua richiesta iniziale
<geggiolo> io uso il pc anche per la tv online visto che non ho antenna
<geggiolo> e lo streaming della rai si basa su silverlight
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ma ti serve flash o silverlight?
<geggiolo> entrambe
<cristian_c> !pipelight | geggiolo
<ubot-it> geggiolo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<geggiolo> si si lo so pensavo di seguire proprio quella guida
<cristian_c> geggiolo: qui invece come installare il plugin silverlight
<cristian_c> geggiolo: ma sono per due cose diverse
<cristian_c> flash non c'entra con silverlight
<geggiolo> lo so
<geggiolo> mica ho detto che sono uguali
<cristian_c> i filmati in flash li guardi installando flashplugin-installer
<geggiolo> uno mi serve epr i siti di streaming e l'altro per le dirette tv della rai
<cristian_c> i filmati in silverlight li guardi installando pipelight
<cristian_c> i video su youtube invece non richiedono flash
<cristian_c> e neanche silverlight
<geggiolo> sarà ma ame i gatti che suonano il piano non interessano molto
<silvio> salve e buongiorno a tutti
<Guest19645> ho windows 7 home premium ... non riesco in alcun modo a installare ubuntu.. sia col cd sia con la chiavetta...
<Guest19645> sono entrato nel bios.. ho fatto tutto ciò che c'era da fare
<Guest19645> ma ogni volta che riaccendo il pc mi parte questo dannato windows 7
<akis24> Guest19645: come hai creato la usb ? che programma hai usato ?
<Guest19645> ho prima scaricato la versione di ubuntu
<Guest19645> e poi lo passata su chiavetta usb
<akis24> !usbwin | Guest19645
<ubot-it> Guest19645: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Guest19645> ok provo grazie
<akis24> Guest19645: rifai la usb usando quel programma
<akis24> di nulla
<Guest19645> ho installato rufus e si è pure aperto ora cosa devo fare
<Guest19645> mi ha rilevato la chiavetta
<akis24> Guest19645: usarlo .. fagli caricare il file .iso da scrivere sulla usb  e poi premi avvia
<Guest19645> asp..
<akis24> Guest19645: e chi si muove ..
<Guest19645> non so come scaricare il file... ops.. sono cose nuove per me
<akis24> Guest19645:  quale file intendi ?
<Guest19645> il file che ho nel download di ubuntu
<akis24> Guest19645: se hai aperto rufus hai una voce per caricare il file .iso scaricato
<Guest19645> dice dispositivo unita
<akis24> Guest19645:  la usb è inserita sul pc ?
<Guest19645> la usb è inserita
<Guest19645> ho messo immagine iso
<Guest19645> e dall'icona del disco ho messo il file
<Guest19645> adesso devo fare aAVVIA
<Guest19645> ???
<akis24> Guest19645:  si bravo avvia
<akis24> Guest19645:  magari hai start=avvia ..
<Guest19645> ok con un po di problemi.. sta andando
<akis24> eh di problemi non ne mancano mai ..
<Guest19645> io installai ubuntu 5 o sei anni fa ma non era cosi difficile
<Guest19645> avvio il cd rom dal boot
<Guest19645> e andava da solo
<akis24> Guest19645: dal bios imposta come prima periferica di avvio la usb
<Guest19645> gia fatto
<Guest19645> ho riacceso il pc 176 volta in un ora oggi
<akis24> Guest19645:  e quando ti appare grub " avvia ubuntu senza installare "  e vedi se arriva al desktop
<Guest19645> a parte che non so cosa sia grub..
<Guest19645> cmq vediamo cosa succede
<akis24> Guest19645:  grub = menu di avvio
<Guest19645> ok
<Guest19645> ma adesso che finisco con rufus devo spegnere il pc vero?
<akis24> Guest19645: certo che qualche occhiata al wiki di ubuntu potresti darla   .. finito con rufus riavvia il pc
<Guest19645> grazie akis24...
<akis24> di nulla
<Guest19645> basta che non vedo più quella dannata scritta
<ruut> ciao, è possibile istallare chrome che funziona (senza update, ok) su ubuntu 12.04 o 14.04 a 32 bit?
<Carlin0> ruut, chrome viene rilasciato solo a 64 bit
<franco123> Ho installato librepilot da https://librepilot.atlassian.net/wiki/display/LPDOC/Downloads prima installato le dipendenze http://paste.ubuntu.com/23835298/ e quindi il programma con Ubuntu Softwar l'installazione è apparsa regolare ma non sono riuscito a trovare l'icona per metterla sul launcer come faccio a lanciare il programma da terminale?Ho Ubu
<franco123> ntu 16.4
<ruut> ok grazie, o lo avevi giá o niente?
<Carlin0> franco123, non si da supporto a software che proviene fuori dai repo ufficiali
<franco123> non puoi neppure dirmi come lanciarlo?
<Carlin0> franco123, se non lo dice il sito dove l'hai preso ... non siamo indovini noi
<franco123> non sarà un comando di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ruut: puoi installare chromium, qual è il problema?
<franco123> chiave 45DC3732: chiave pubblica "Launchpad PPA for LibrePilot" non vi dive niente?
<Carlin0> franco123, sei italiano ?
<franco123> perchè
<ruut> va netflix su chromium?
<cristian_c> franco123: non diamo supporto a repository esterni, di norma
<cristian_c> ruut: che twcnologia usa netflix?
<Carlin0> )
<Carlin0> 21:42:06<Carlin0> franco123, non si da supporto a software che proviene fuori dai repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> (domando, non uso netflix)
<franco123> cristian_c
<franco123> cristian_c
<franco123> cristian_c puoi darmi una dritta?
<cristian_c> ruut: quantomeno potresti provare a installare chromium e vedere che problemi riscontri
<cristian_c> !chat | franco123
<ubot-it> franco123: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ruut> widevinecdm ... mi chiede ... ma non so neanchio :) tutte ste menate ;)
<cristian_c> ruut: quantomeno potresti provare a installare chromium e vedere che problemi riscontri
<Carlin0> ruut, ma cosa ha che non va firefox ?
<cristian_c> !info chromium-browser
<ubot-it> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu1.1307 (yakkety), package size 59713 kB, installed size 231165 kB
<ruut> firefox ??! niente la volpe in tutto tranne netflix è mia amica
<ruut> ciao, buona serata
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-21
<kirill7> Ciao a tutti raga! buongiorno! sono qui per porvi una domanda: dunque uso ubuntu 16.04 (LINUX 4EVER <3) . e per necessità mi serve 1 programma x Linux che mi consenta di recuperare sms vecchi , contatti, e anche cronology del mio cell Android, goglando ho sentito parlare dii un certo "DR.phone", wondershare, ma a parte che è a pagamento, purtroppo
<kirill7> non funge su linux :(((((. qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi 1 programma simile (anche in versione trial) in modo da recuperare i miei vecchi smsm e contatti? che ovviamente giri su LINUX! grazie in anticipo ^^^
<kirill7> spero che qualche anima pia possa darmi 1 mano!!
<rek> salve non riesco ne ad utilizzare il driver nouveau ne nvidia dopo aver tentato di utilizzare il driver nvidia...
<cristian_c> !dettagli | rek
<ubot-it> rek: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> rek: sopratutto la completa panoramica di ciò che hai fatto e del problema
<Carlin0> come hai installato e rimosso i nvidia
<Carlin0> e perchè affermi che non riesci ad usare i nouveau
<ExPBoy> e anche che scheda video hai?
<rek> salve cristian_c come stai? 16.04 64 bit ho lanciato lo script di installazione del driver proprietario  version 304.134 ...come al solito ho fermato lightdm e lanciato lo script.. però non ho disabilitato nouveau manualmente ma l'ha fatto lo script di nvidia... creando un file in modprobe.d/nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf che successivamente ho cancellato sia per tentare di ritornare a nouveau che per chi lo sa ch
<rek> e cosa...scheda video: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> rek: i driver proorietari si installano tramite i repository di ubunyu
<cristian_c> *proprietari nvidia
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<rek> ha fallito di funzionare perchè questo pacchetto non era molto dedicato alla mia distribuzione?
<cristian_c> rek: ^
<rek> è
<ExPBoy> rek, ma perchè hai fatto tutto quel giro?
<ExPBoy> (quale distribuzione?)
<rek> ExPBoy, non so mi sembrava buono tentare di prendere l'ultimo driver di dicembre 2016 di nvidia...  Lubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<rek> provero dai repo,ma se volessi tornare a nouveau?
<ExPBoy> rek non sempre "è buono"
<Carlin0> rek, lsmod | grep nouveau cosa risponde
<rek> nessun output come anche lshw -c display | grep driver
<Carlin0> rek, sei abbastanza vecchio del canale per sapere che non si da supporto a software fuori dai repo
<rek> già..beh disinstallo.. guardate raga https://postimg.org/image/gjfy9jje1/
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> remix_tj: seleziona la seconda opzione
<cristian_c> rek: seleziona la seconda opzione
<rek> magari...sono in grigetto...non sono selezionabili era più la curiosità di capire perchè...e casomai come rimuovere bene sto driver prima di usare quello dai repo...o come tornare a nouveau
<cristian_c> rek: come l'hai installato, esattamente?
<rek> sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.134.run
<rek>  così come descritto prima
<ExPBoy> ma perchè?
<cristian_c> rek: hai seguito una guida?
<ExPBoy> installare un .run....
<rek> già detto prima.. lo farò dai repo ho capito che ho sbagliato...ho provato dal sito di geforce...
<rek> c'era scitto sul sito di geforce di lanciarlo e poi ho seguito le info a schermo
<cristian_c> rek: linka pure
<cristian_c> rek: quindi hai dato quel comando e nient'altro?
<rek> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/113398
<rek> si cristian_c poi come detto prima ha creato quel file in modprobe per inibire nouveau che poi però io ho cancellato visto che non andava
<cristian_c> rek: da terminale: cd /directory/dove/si/trova/il/file/nvidia
<cristian_c> il run
<cristian_c> rek: poi: sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.134.run --uninstall
<rek> comando non trovato
<cristian_c> ehm
<Carlin0> rek, aggiungi /
<cristian_c> !paste | rek
<ubot-it> rek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<rek> WARNING: Failed to delete the directory '/usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0'
<rek>            (Directory not empty).
<cristian_c> rek: ....
<cristian_c> !supercazzola | rek
<ubot-it> rek: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<rek> http://pastebin.com/dqP2rmTR
<cristian_c> rek: ma prendi in giro?
<cristian_c> rek: incolla su pastebin l'intero output di terminale
<rek> nessun output c'era scritto uncompressing...il resto era dentro dopo che ti richiedava l'input su ok ok...e mi ha dato questi due warning chiedo venia
<cristian_c> rek: fai una schermata del terminale allora
<cristian_c> !image | rek
<ubot-it> rek: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ExPBoy> non ci sto capendo niente
<ExPBoy> che vuol dire : "il resto era dentro dopo che ti richiedava l'input su ok ok" ????
<rek> ho copiato e pastato su canale e pastebin dopo essermi accorto che era più di una linea..... sono quei due warning che ti ho mandato
<cristian_c> rek: se non ti va di seguire le indicazioni, non fa niente
<cristian_c> buon proseguimento
<cristian_c> *schermata del desktop
<rek> ExPBoy,  è un programma testuale... non era tutto su un terminale di fila che selezionavo e pastavo.... richiedeva il mio input sul tadto ok e poi mi dava altri warning accuratamente da me pastati su pastebin
<cristian_c> rek: su pastebin hai incollato la stessa riga incollata qui
<ExPBoy> si ok buin pranzo
<rek> ve benissimo pastare...ci mettiamo a fare immagini a go go per cazzate del genre...
<cristian_c> rek: dovresti essere in grado di disinstallare quel driver, allora
<rek> cristian_c,  la directory pastata qui è differente da quelle messa su pastebin...
<rek> riavvio a dopo
<cristian_c> rek: hai fornito informazioni incomplete e frammentarie
<rek> frammentate non incomplete.
<cristian_c> difficile fornirti supporto in queste condizioni
<rek> chiedo venia a dopo raga
<AfricanMonroe> Buongiorno a tutti! ho un problema: se provo a digitare "sudo apt install eclipse", metto poi la password e successivamente compare un errore del tipo "Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)"
<AfricanMonroe> potete aiutarmi per favore?
<Carlin0> !info eclipse
<ubot-it> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-8 (yakkety), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<Carlin0> AfricanMonroe, chiudi software center ed altro
<AfricanMonroe> chiuso
<Carlin0> e da ancora lo stesso errore ?
<AfricanMonroe> no! com'é possibile?
<AfricanMonroe> cioé ho appena acceso il pc, il software center era chiuso
<cristian_c> AfricanMonroe: è scritto nel messaggio
<cristian_c> lo tenevi impegnato tramite il software center
<cristian_c> AfricanMonroe: allora il gestore aggiornamenti
<AfricanMonroe> ..... -open?
<AfricanMonroe> ho capito
<cristian_c> ?
<AfricanMonroe> il messaggio di errore che ho postato terminava con "/lock - open"
<AfricanMonroe> lo potevo capire da quello?
<cristian_c> 'risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile'
<cristian_c> e /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Carlin0> AfricanMonroe, alla fine sono tutte gui di apt
<cristian_c> tutte usano apt
<cristian_c> !apt | AfricanMonroe
<ubot-it> AfricanMonroe: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<Carlin0> quindi se apt è impegnato ... scazza
<AfricanMonroe> ok adesso me lo leggo! grazie ragazzi
<lepo> salve Couldn't open libGL.so.1: libGL.so.1 dopo che ho disinstallato NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.134.run  me lo da lanciando praticamente qualsisasi applicazione
<lepo> è stata una bella idiozzia installare quella roba
<lepo> cavolo devo andare a mangiare...
<Carlin0> !info libgl1-mesa-glx
<ubot-it> libgl1-mesa-glx (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 12.0.3-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 134 kB, installed size 560 kB
<Carlin0> lepo sudo apt install libgl1-mesa-glx
<cristian_c> lepo: ma tu sei rek
<Carlin0> ovvio
<cristian_c> magari lui pensa non sia così
<cristian_c> :D
<Carlin0> lepo, o magari basta sudo apt -f install
<lepo> son rek si in modalità testuale
<cristian_c> con quale client?
<lepo> Carlin0: quei comandi apportano 0 modifiche a 0 pacchetti
<lepo> i'm stuck
<cristian_c> lepo: stai scrivendo da una tty?
<cristian_c> lepo: e come hai fatto a disinstallare quei driver?
<Carlin0> lepo, eppure il pacchetto libgl1-mesa-glx contiene quel file
<cristian_c> questo non l'hai spiegato
<lepo> si cristian_c
<lepo> l'ho disinstallato col comando che mi hai detto te
<cristian_c> eh, prima hai detto che non andava...
<lepo> eh dir sbagliata e senza ./ ovvio che non anbdava XD
<lepo> mi sono rovinato la distro -.-
<cristian_c> 0:50] <cristian_c> rek: da terminale: cd /directory/dove/si/trova/il/file/nvidia
<cristian_c> [10:50] <cristian_c> il run
<cristian_c> [10:53] <cristian_c> rek: poi: sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.134.run --uninstall
<lepo> lo so
<cristian_c> ecco perché era importante un paste completo, e non è una 'menata'
<lepo> era scontato
<cristian_c> lepo: ma sei in una tty ora?
<lepo> si
<lepo> anzi
<lepo> sono nell'x
<cristian_c> lepo: come sei connesso alla rete?
<cristian_c> lepo: -,-
<cristian_c> lepo: come hai fatto a uscire dalla tty?
<lepo> ma con irssi in un terminale perchè altri programmi non vanno danno sempre quell'errore
<lepo> cristian_c: sono col desktop nbon in tty
<cristian_c> lepo: ma il pc con la nvidia non è connesso in rete?
<lepo> si è in rete
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lepo: 16.04?
<lepo> si
<cristian_c> ubuntu liscia o derivata?
<lepo> derivata
<cristian_c> quale?
<lepo> lubuntu
<cristian_c> allora forse non hai curl preinstallato
<lepo> uhm
<cristian_c> lepo: pastebinit è installato?
<lepo> non uso ste cose
<cristian_c> lepo: dpkg -l | grep xorg | pastebinit
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> lepo: dpkg -l | grep xorg
<ja_> ciao
<cristian_c> !ciao | ja_
<ubot-it> ja_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lepo> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/ks3QE3Cg
<cristian_c> lepo: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<cristian_c> lepo: poi: sudo apt-get install nouveau-firmware
<cristian_c> e: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cristian_c> lepo: ma non sei in macchina virtuale, vero?
<lepo> uhm riavvio?
<lepo> no sono nativo
<cristian_c> lepo: incolla i paste dei comandi
<cristian_c> i link ai paste
<lepo> cristian_c: nessun errore e output del reconfigure è vuoto
<cristian_c> lepo: riavvia il pc
<lepo> ciao cristian_c a dopo grazie intanto ;)
<lepo> salve...eeh riavviato
<cristian_c> e...
<lepo> 640x480 lol
<lepo> uguale
<lepo> però firefox ecc si apre
<cristian_c> lepo: prima che tu uscissi
<VillaLippa> salve
<lepo> cosa
<cristian_c> lepo: ti stavo per dire di controllare in Driver aggiuntivi
<VillaLippa> potete dirmi come installo ubuntu su win7
<cristian_c> lepo: e verificare se è selezionato xorg
<VillaLippa> mi spiego meglio
<cristian_c> VillaLippa: semplice, non lo installi 'su' won7
<cristian_c> win7
<cristian_c> ma semmai 'accanto' a win 7
<cristian_c> in dual boot
<VillaLippa> ho un portatila in bomba. cioe non si avvia piu, windows non parte
<VillaLippa> quidni posso solo accedere al dos
<VillaLippa> quindi vado su dos
<cristian_c> VillaLippa: qui non si fa recupero portatili
<VillaLippa> inserisco la chiavetta con dentro ubuntu
<cristian_c> VillaLippa: come mai ti interessa ubuntu?
<VillaLippa> sono sempre stato ineterssato
<cristian_c> VillaLippa: hai scaricato rufus?
<VillaLippa> addiritturta gia anni fa abbiamo anche invitato stalmann a lignano sabbaidoro
<VillaLippa> a fare una coferenza
<VillaLippa> mr stalmann
<VillaLippa> il poratti
<VillaLippa> il portatile e.di un mio amico
<VillaLippa> e volgio mettergli ubuntu
<cristian_c> VillaLippa: anche a lui interessa ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto
<cristian_c> VillaLippa: come mai ti interessa ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> VillaLippa: hai scaricato rufus?
<cristian_c> *errore*
<VillaLippa> ora sto scaricando.. ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> VillaLippa: o masterizzi su dvd
<cristian_c> !usbwin | oppure, VillaLippa
<ubot-it> oppure, VillaLippa: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<VillaLippa> ok
<VillaLippa> bene
<VillaLippa> grazie
<enzotib> !ciao | alevipri
<ubot-it> alevipri: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alevipri> enzotib, ciao!
<alevipri> enzotib come va in quel di "chiedi"?
<cristian_c> lepo: hai verificato?
<enzotib> alevipri: così così
<enzotib> !chat | alevipri, meglio spostarsi in chat
<ubot-it> alevipri, meglio spostarsi in chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lepo> cristian_c: mi lascia selezionare driver proprietario o xorg  è su xorg
<lepo> c'è l'xorg da risitemare mi sa
<rek> cristian_c, ho installato i driver nvidia dai repo, riavviato..poi ho fatto un test a ricreare l' xorg.conf ora son bloccato non accedo neanche ad un terminale
<enzotib> rek: sarebbe meglio che mantenessi lo stesso nick, altrimenti diventa difficile che stai continuando il discorso di prima
<enzotib> "diventa difficile capire"*
<rek> ssh mi ha salvato il culo
<rek> lightdm però non vuole proprio andare
<cristian_c> rek: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<rek> nvidia-304   gli updates opencl-icd-304 e nvidia-settings c'è tutto mi pare
<cristian_c> rek: quando imparerai a linkare i paste?
<cristian_c> rek: se mandi la 16.04 in live quali driver utilizza e quale risoluzione?
<rek> utilizza il nouveau risoluzione altina no sta roba qua
<fabio_cc> !ripristino | rek, probabilmente questa è la cosa migliore
<ubot-it> rek, probabilmente questa è la cosa migliore: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Riccardo> buonasera ragazzi, mi aiutate a risolvere un installazione
<enzotib> !chiedi | Riccardo
<ubot-it> Riccardo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Riccardo> ok
<Riccardo> ho questi 2 errori cartella
<Riccardo> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhODDMoOZxi0
<Riccardo> per favore ci date un occhiata
<enzotib> Riccardo: ma di che stiamo parlando? da dove escono questi messaggi?
<Riccardo> si ciao
<Riccardo> sto cercando di installare una applicazione Android
<Riccardo> Tethre clockworkmod
<Riccardo> quando avvio il comando make
<Riccardo> mi da questi 2 errori
<enzotib> Riccardo dovresti passare nell'altro canale, perché non è un argomento che riguarda direttamente Ubuntu
<enzotib> !chat | Riccardo
<ubot-it> Riccardo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Riccardo> ok ragazzi scusate,grazie
<Dany202> Buonasera, avrei bisogno di aiuto per installare Edubuntu.
<Dany202> (DualBoot con Win10)
<andrelagro> buonasera, ho un SP4 e vorrei installare ubuntu su micro-sd, in modo da poterlo usare senza "intaccare" la partizione windows, soprattutto per poterlo provare inizialmente. E' possibile farlo? Grazie in anticipo
<enzotib> andrelagro: sì, si può
<andrelagro> faccio un installazione normale da live usb e poi scelgo semplicemente la microsd come destinazione sulla quale installare ubuntu?
<enzotib> andrelagro: sì, la cosa delicata è dove mettere il boorloader
<enzotib> bootloader
<andrelagro> cioè?come
<andrelagro> *cosa dovrei fare?
<enzotib> andrelagro: il pc ha efi?
<andrelagro> il pc ha uefi quindi se ho capito dovrebbe averla
<enzotib> sì
<enzotib> in tal caso non conosco bene, quindi ti rimando alla guida
<enzotib> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<andrelagro> ok grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-22
<gigirock> raga un altra cosa devo reinstallare chrome perche' non parte
<gigirock> ma come si chiama il deb ...
<Kamala> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con l'apertura di Ubuntu Software Center
<Kamala> ma in realtà non apre nulla nè Gestore Pacchetti nè Aggiornamenti, nulla!
<Carlin0> Kamala, chidi sia gestore pacchetti che software center e apri un terminale
<Kamala> si provato
<Kamala> e che ci scrivo ? ho provato con Ubuntu-software ed esce un romanzo
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> Kamala, che ubuntu hai ?
<Kamala> 14.10
<Carlin0> è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> ecco perchè non aggiorna più
<Kamala> ah?
<Kamala> quindi devo installarmi il 16.10
<Kamala> ?
<Kamala> perchè ha iniziato ad impallarsi con l'apertura di Mozilla
<Kamala> poi ho provato ad aggiornare ma nulla nn apre nulla
<Kamala> e ora mozilla nn va più, va lento e mi va solo chrome
<Carlin0> devi reinstallare Kamala
<Carlin0> o la 16.10 o la 16.04
<Kamala> ok
<Kamala> ma non perdo tutto vero?
<gigirock> Kamala no , nelle nuove installazioni se c'e' una versione precedente viene sovrascritta se e' possibile
<Kamala> ok
<Kamala> vi ringrazio
<Carlin0> Kamala, per sicurezza fai backu dei dati prima
<Kamala> ok
<Carlin0> backup
<gigirock> Kamala, quando arrivi al partizionamento del disco scegli le partizioni attuali senza formattare
<alex-muflo> buonasera
<alex-muflo> vorrei formattare la mia pendrive
<alex-muflo> ma non ci riesco, ho creato un liveusb e non riesco piu' a formattare
<enzotib> alex-muflo: formattare per usarla con Windows?
<alex-muflo> formattarla per usarla
<alex-muflo> voglio farla diventare "vergine"
<alex-muflo> non uso windows da XP
<alex-muflo> lho abbandonato per linux
<alex-muflo> ma noto che c'è sempre qualcosa da imparare
<alex-muflo> ho creato un live usb
<alex-muflo> adesso la penna è come se avesse una protezione
<enzotib> alex-muflo: lancia GParted
<alex-muflo> subito
<alex-muflo> Il descrittore del driver indica che la dimensione del blocco fisico è di 2048 byte, ma Linux indica 512 byte.
<alex-muflo> gparted non vede la penna
<enzotib> alex-muflo: aspe'
<alex-muflo> facendo ignora vede la penna ma con un punto esclamativo SPAZIO NON ALLOCATO
<enzotib> alex-muflo: fai tasto destro sullo "spazio non allocato" e vedi se ti fa creare una partizione
<alex-muflo> che tipo di partizione
<enzotib> alex-muflo: se usi solo Linux allora ext4, se vuoi poterla usare anche su win, allora fat32
<enzotib> (anche se non hai win, potrebbe averlo qualche amico a cui vuoi passare qualcosa)
<alex-muflo> vuole creare una tabella partizione
<enzotib> alex-muflo: ok, fallo
<alex-muflo> msdos??
<enzotib> sì
<alex-muflo> Il descrittore del driver indica che la dimensione del blocco fisico è di 2048 byte, ma Linux indica 512 byte.
<alex-muflo> non va
<enzotib> alex-muflo: ok, chiudi gparted, e facciamo un'altra cosa
<enzotib> alex-muflo: sai il nome del device?
<alex-muflo> apro il terminale
<alex-muflo> lsusb
<alex-muflo> giusto
<enzotib> alex-muflo: lsblk
<enzotib> !pastebin | alex-muflo
<ubot-it> alex-muflo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<alex-muflo> sdb      8:16   1   7,2G  0 disk /media/alex-portatile/Debian 8.6.0 M-A 1
<enzotib> alex-muflo: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=8M
<alex-muflo> si è fermato
<alex-muflo> all'inserimento della pass
<enzotib> alex-muflo: ha bisogno di un po' di tempo per terminale
<alex-muflo> che comando mi hai fatto lanciare ???
<enzotib> e non dà nessun segnale finché non torna il prompt
<enzotib> per terminare*
<intermut82> ragazzi qui si può parlare di sistemi linux in generale ho è destinato solo ad ubuntu?
<enzotib> solo ubuntu
<enzotib> per il resto vai in #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> alex-muflo: ma ha finito?
<diamond01> ragazzi sto cercando di installare ubuntu sotto macchina  virtuale, ma finita la procedura di creazione con wm virtualbox avviata listallazione di ubuntu mi compare il messaggio"this kernel requires an x-86 64 cpu, but onli detected a i686 cpu, unable to boot - plase appropriate a kernet for you cpu
<diamond01> come sistema operativo ho win10 64 bit
<Danyy202> Buongiorno
<Axex83> ciao.. ho il problema che il pc non si spegne più e non si riavvia..ho seguito le più svariate guide ma nulla cosa devo fare ?? ho installato ubuntu 16.10 pensando di risolvere ma nulla il mio pc è un HP-250-G3-Notebook-PC,
<enzotib> Axex83: c'è qualcosa nel syslog?
<Axex83> cioe?
<enzotib> Axex83: sei su quella macchina adesso?
<Axex83> si!
<enzotib> Axex83: da quando l'hai avviata hai già provato a spegnere?
<Axex83> si si ma nulla, devo utilizzare il tasto del pc a lungo per spegnere
<enzotib> Axex83: apri un terminale e scrivi questo: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<lukku> hey
<lukku> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | lukku
<ubot-it> lukku: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Axex83> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8Q6mjmm1SZ
<Axex83> si è fermato così
<enzotib> Axex83: ora prova a dare il comando di spegnimento, tramite il menu e vediamo cosa scrive
<Axex83> come si da da terminale?
<enzotib> Axex83: fallo da menu
<Axex83> nulla il pc si è bloccato sullo spegnimento..
<enzotib> Axex83: ha scritto qualcosa sul terminle dove avevamo dato il comando tail?
<Axex83> non sono su macchina virtuale..
<Axex83> ho fatto a tempo a leggere un messaggio di errore failed
<Axex83> prima che si bloccasse
<enzotib> Axex83: mettimi tutto il log su pastebin
<Axex83> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh76q29WMqt1
<Axex83> chiedo scusa non sono tanto pratico..
<enzotib> Axex83: no, tutto il log, aprilo con gedit /var/log/syslog
<enzotib> Axex83: seleziona tutto, copia e incolla su pastebin
<Axex83> mi da errore code: 0 quando carico
<Axex83> (Code: 0) There was an error with TheP(aste)B.in!
<Axex83> non riesco a postare il risultato del file log
<Danyy202> Buonasera, ho bisogno di aiuto
<Danyy202> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Danyy202> Si può fare il dual boot WINDOWS e EDUBUNTU?
<Danyy202> Si può fare il dual boot WINDOWS e EDUBUNTU?
<danyy222> Si può fare il dualboot Win10 e Edubuntu?
<danyy222> Se sì. come?
<danyy222> Ci siete?
<danyy222> Si può fare il dual boot WINDOWS e EDUBUNTU?
<Axex83> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23846121/
<danyy222> ?
<danyy222> Si può fare il dual boot WINDOWS e EDUBUNTU?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> !ripeti | danyy222
<ubot-it> danyy222: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> danyy222: l'hai ripetuto eoni di volte, è chiaro...
<danyy222> Come si fa?
<danyy222> Nessuno risponde c'è... da ieri sera che scrivo eh!
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Axex83
<ubot-it> Axex83: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> danyy222: beh, non esageriamo
<danyy222> Ok... ok
<cristian_c> danyy222: a parte che edubuntu non ricordo , ma dovrebbe essere dismesso
<cristian_c> mi pare che la 16.04 sia l'ultima
<cristian_c> ma controlliamo
<danyy222> Ok...
<cristian_c> danyy222: perché edubuntu?
<danyy222> Scuola...
<cristian_c> danyy222: com studente?
<cristian_c> *come
<danyy222> E poi mi ci trovo davvero comodo.. sì sì
<danyy222> Come studente
<danyy222> Però lo vorrei accanto a windows10.. (dualboot).
<cristian_c> danyy222: nulla ti vieta di installare ubuntu o derivata in dual boot, e poi installare successivamente i software preinstallati in edubuntu
<danyy222> Ecco... qui mi sono fermato
<cristian_c> danyy222: l'installer di ubuntu & co dovrebbe mostrare l'opzione per l'installazione accanto a windows
<danyy222> Non riesco ad installarlo, cioè non riesco a selezionare una partizione dedicata ad edubuntu
<cristian_c> danyy222: l'installer di ubuntu & co dovrebbe mostrare l'opzione per l'installazione accanto a windows
<cristian_c> danyy222: posta la schermata con le opzioni di installazione
<cristian_c> !image | danyy222
<ubot-it> danyy222: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> !edubuntu
<ubot-it> edubuntu is http://www.edubuntu.org - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=edubuntu
<danyy222> EH... non posso
<danyy222> sto da windows
<danyy222> Aspp...
<danyy222> Cristian, si può parlare da qua usando un ipad?
<cristian_c> danyy222: puoi entrare in chat dalla live di edubuntu
<danyy222> Mi esce scritto *se ricordo bene* "Usa l'intero disco, oppure una partizione"
<danyy222> Se ricordo bene.....
<danyy222> Comunque ho fatto l'accesso con l'ipad...
<cristian_c> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/edubuntu
<cristian_c> danyy222: ehm....
<cristian_c> danyy222: puoi entrare in chat dalla live di edubuntu
<danyy222> Ok aspe
<danyy222> riavvio il pc...
<Danyyy202> Ok Cristian ci sono quasi...
<cristian_c> O.o
<Danyyy202> Sono entrato con l'iPad xD
<Danyyy202> Aspe che accendo il pc...
<cristian_c> danyy222: puoi entrare in chat dalla live di edubuntu
<cristian_c> vol. 3
<Danyyy202> ho capito
<Danyyy202> sto avviando edubuntu dal boot...
<atos> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Danyyy202> Ok adesso cosa devo fare? @Cristian
<cristian_c> !edubuntu
<ubot-it> http://www.edubuntu.org - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/edubuntu
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: collegati in chat dalla live
<Danyyy202> Ok....
<Danyyy202> Un momento..
<atos> sera, ho un problema con una nuova installazione con il wifi, dalla live funzionava, ho installato e continuava ad andare. ma installando gli aggiornamenti improvvisamente ha smesso di funzionare il wifi (non vede più alcuna rete) ho trovato sul forum di ubuntu questa lista di comandi per trovare il problema ma non so quali driver devo installare h
<atos> ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/23846187/ sapete quali driver devo installare?
<DanieleDElCo> Eccomi, cristian.
<cristian_c> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/
<cristian_c> ok, edubuntu arriva fino alla 14.04, non verrà più sviluppata a quanto pare
<cristian_c> la 14.04 è un po' vecchia
<DanieleDElCo> EH lo so...
<DanieleDElCo> tu che dici?
<DanieleDElCo> perchè ho visto che si possono fare molte cose... in più c'è llo store.
<cristian_c> 15:37] <cristian_c> danyy222: nulla ti vieta di installare ubuntu o derivata in dual boot, e poi installare successivamente i software preinstallati in edubuntu
<cristian_c> non è un'esclusiva di edubuntu ;)
<DanieleDElCo> Quindi, come faccio ad installare edubuntu vicino a WIn?
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: avvia l'installer
<DanieleDElCo> Poi?
<cristian_c> e posta la schermata con le opzioni
<cristian_c> !image | DanieleDElCo
<ubot-it> DanieleDElCo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<DanieleDElCo> ok
<DanieleDElCo> Senti, ma offre software utili per lo studio sto edubuntu?
<cristian_c> !edubuntu
<ubot-it> http://www.edubuntu.org - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/edubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: ma non hai detto che usi edubuntu a scuola?
<DanieleDElCo> Non lo uso, ma vorrei cominciare a provarlo
<cristian_c> <DanieleDElCo> Senti, ma offre software utili per lo studio sto edubuntu? <- perciò è strano che tu lo chieda
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: ehm
<DanieleDElCo> ?
<DanieleDElCo> Comunque, decido di installarlo
<DanieleDElCo> ti invio le foto?
<cristian_c> 15:36] <danyy222> E poi mi ci trovo davvero comodo.. sì sì
<cristian_c> 'non lo uso' <- O.o
<DanieleDElCo> l'ho provato in live
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: manda la schermata con le opzioni
<DanieleDElCo> e comunque mi vuoi aiutare si o no?!
<cristian_c> !pazienza | DanieleDElCo
<ubot-it> DanieleDElCo: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<DanieleDElCo> ..
<DanieleDElCo> Ok aspetta che carico le immagini
<DanieleDElCo> Come faccio lo screen?
<cristian_c> metodo veloce -> tasto stamp
<DanieleDElCo> Ok..
<DanieleDElCo> http://imgur.com/a/H6dKz
<aiutomarco> Buongiorno
<aiutomarco> C'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | aiutomarco
<ubot-it> aiutomarco: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<DanieleDElCo> Cristian, l'immagine si trova a questo link: http://imgur.com/a/H6dKz
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: questa è la schermata della lingua
<cristian_c> mi aspetto la schermata con le opzioni di installazione
<aiutomarco> Problema ho scaricato su dvd l'aggiornamento a UBUNTU 16 LTS.. io ho ubuntu 12.04 lts. Ho provato ad aggiornare ma sopo più di 5 ore
<aiutomarco> non aggiorna nulla
<cristian_c> aiutomarco: hai semplicemente masterizzato 16.04 su dvd
<cristian_c> non è un 'aggiornamento'
<DanieleDElCo> http://imgur.com/a/FErl9 <---- CRISTIAN
<cristian_c> aiutomarco: ti consiglio installazione pulita
<cristian_c> !chi | DanieleDElCo
<ubot-it> DanieleDElCo: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<aiutomarco> Si ma poi ho avviato il processo di installazione
<aiutomarco> ma la barra dell'aggiornamento nnon è mai avanzata
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: e tu hai scelto 'interfaccia di gnome classica'?
<cristian_c> aiutomarco: hai provato la 16.04 in modalità live?
<DanieleDElCo> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/a/FErl9
<DanieleDElCo> cristian_c: Sì
<aiutomarco> non... non so cos'è
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: e allora qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: se ci sono problemi con le schermate successive, postale
<Carlin0> aiutomarco, sarebbe utile conoscere dettagli sull'hardware tipo modelo cpu e quantità ram
<cristian_c> non postare schermate inutili
<cristian_c> !image | DanieleDElCo
<ubot-it> DanieleDElCo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<DanieleDElCo> cristian_c: Invece cos'è quello sotto?
<cristian_c> aiutomarco: è la sessione di prova, quella che si avvia scegliendo 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo / try ubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> !ltsp
<ubot-it> ltsp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/UbuntuLtsp
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: ma a te credo non interessi molto come installazione
<DanieleDElCo> cristian_c: Ma poi posso scegliere il metodo di connessione senza il cavetto lan?
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: ....
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: e tu hai scelto 'interfaccia di gnome classica'?
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: credo che sia sufficiente questa scelta
<DanieleDElCo> cristian_c: Si ma non so a cosa serve.....
<DanieleDElCo> :')
<cristian_c> !installazione | per tutto il resto, DanieleDElCo
<ubot-it> per tutto il resto, DanieleDElCo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: volendo ti ho anche dato il link prima, per tua curiosità
<DanieleDElCo> Sì, scusa.. scusa.
<DanieleDElCo> E che sono ignorante...
<cristian_c> ti hp suggerito la prima, adatta per un normale pc
<DanieleDElCo> Ho un notebook.
<cristian_c> la seconda possibilità è adatta ai thin client (non è il tuo caso)
<DanieleDElCo> Vorrei solo sapere se, dopo l'installazione, mi riesce a connettere tramite wifi
<DanieleDElCo> Perchè a scuola non posso portarmi il cavetto lan..........
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: ...
<cristian_c> hai detto di aver provato edubuntu in live
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: non hai ancora provato il wifi in live?
<DanieleDElCo> QUello no..
<cristian_c> allora provalo...
<DanieleDElCo> ho provato i programmi come prima cosa
<DanieleDElCo> se esce dalla chat rientro...
<DanieleDElCo> provo comunque.
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: come ti stai connettendo da live?
<cristian_c> è uscito
<Danyyy202> cristian_c: Nada
<cristian_c> Danyyy202:
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: come ti stai connettendo da live?
<Danyyy202> Non va...
<Danyyy202> aspe..
<Danyyy202> ti mando screen
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: non stai rispondendo alla domanda
<Danyyy202> cristian_c: Non funziona
<cristian_c> (non stai rispondendo alla domanda)
<Danyyy202> La scelta del wifi è deselezionata
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: hai una connessione via cavo in questo momento?
<Danyyy202> *Non sono riuscito a connettermi*
<Danyyy202> SI
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: provala un attimo
<Danyyy202> La sto già provando..
<cristian_c> in modo da poterti collegare qui direttamente dal noteboot
<cristian_c> k
<cristian_c> ehm...
<Danyyy202> IO ho la dsl vicinissima
<cristian_c> DanieleDElCo: come ti stai connettendo da live?
<Danyyy202> lan
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> (ctrl+alt+t)
<Danyyy202> Procedo...
<Danyyy202> Poi?
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: poi incolli il risultato su pastebin
<Danyyy202> No command found
<cristian_c> !paste | Danyyy202
<ubot-it> Danyyy202: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: incolla il comando nel terminale
<cristian_c> e incolla la risposta del comando su pastebin
<Danyyy202> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23846349/
<cristian_c> product: RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<Danyyy202> cristian_c: Devo incollare il comando?
<cristian_c> questo è il tuo chip wifi e apparentemente funziona
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: non è un comando
<Danyyy202> Okay, e come lo attivo?
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: sembra sia già attivo
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: incolla la risposta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Danyyy202> Sisi
<Danyyy202> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23846358/
<cristian_c> ah, lenovo
<Danyyy202> Si...
<cristian_c> ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: yes
<Danyyy202> Qualcosa non va?
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: sì, devi premere il tasto wifi
<cristian_c> per attivare la radio wireless
<Danyyy202> cristian_c: Scusa l'ignoranza totale, dove si trova il tasto?
<cristian_c> sulla tua tastiera ;)
<Danyyy202> cristian_c: Come è caratterizzato?
<Danyyy202> Non lo trovo..
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: ha un colore particolare?
<cristian_c> ehm
<Danyyy202> Tutto nero
<cristian_c> ce l'hai il manuale del portatile?
<Danyyy202> No...
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: lo scarichi anche dal sito lenovo
<cristian_c> così hai una copia digitale del manuale
<Danyyy202> OK provo...
<Danyyy202> (Scusa di tutto il disturbo) :/
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: basta premere quel tasto, o in combinazione con fn
<cristian_c> e dovrebbe attivarsi la radio wifi
<cristian_c> e quindi poter selezionare le reti dall'applet del network manager
<Danyyy202> Aspe..
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: in ogni caso controlla col comando: rfkill list
<cristian_c> che ideapad_wlan non abbia Hard blocked: yes
<Danyyy202> cristian_c: FAccio uno screen alla tastiera
<Danyyy202> *foto
<Danyyy202> cristian_c: Sto caricando una foto della tastiera...
<DanieleDaniele> http://imgur.com/oBwqT6F
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: non è un blog, non fare la telecronaca,,,.
<Danyyy202> SI, scusa xD
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: ok, vedo il tasto con l'aeroplano
<cristian_c> quindi è mutuato dai cellulari
<cristian_c> 'modalità aereo'
<Danyyy202> OK
<Danyyy202> fn + aereo? aereo?
<cristian_c> pupi premerlo così com'è
<cristian_c> senza fn
<Danyyy202> Ok ho cliccato
<cristian_c> nel tuo caso, per ottenere f7 devi premere fn + aereo
<cristian_c> in generale sui pc vecchi (ma anche nuovi) era il contrario
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: rfkill list
<Danyyy202> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/a/HsxiZ
<Danyyy202> Appena clicco, mi esce quello
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: hai premuto aereo o fn + aereo?
<Danyyy202> sisi
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: hai premuto aereo o fn + aereo?
<Danyyy202> fn + aereo
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> [16:27] <cristian_c> pupi premerlo così com'è
<cristian_c> [16:27] <cristian_c> senza fn
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<Danyyy202> ho capito ma non usciva niente, così ho deciso di fare fn
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: ti avevo detto di controllare con rfkill list
<Danyyy202> Sì adesso mi escono poche cose adesso
<cristian_c> !paste
<Danyyy202> forse ha funzionato..
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Danyyy202> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23846420/
<cristian_c> : ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: yes Hard blocked: yes
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: h<i peggiorato le cose
<cristian_c> *hai
<Danyyy202> ????
<Danyyy202> Ho fatto quello che mi hai dett tu
<cristian_c> leggi pure cos'ho postato
<cristian_c> soft blocked: yes, hard blocked: yes
<Danyyy202> quindiii?
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: premilo ancorz
<cristian_c> tasto aereo
<cristian_c> e rimanda rfkill list dopo averlo fatto
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: però hai sbloccato il bluetooth
<cristian_c> quindi è circolare
<Danyyy202> Ah xd
<Danyyy202> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Danyyy202> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23846440/
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: ancora non ci siamo
<cristian_c> premi aereo
<Danyyy202> OK..
<cristian_c> rimanda rfkill list
<Danyyy202> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23846448/
<Danyyy202> Forse...
<Danyyy202> ce l'abbiamo fatta
<cristian_c> no
<Danyyy202> perchè non va? CI riprovo..
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: del resto, te ne rendi conto, andando a cercare la lista delle reti wifi
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: c'è qualcosa che non va
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: digita: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Danyyy202> poi?
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: rfkill list
<cristian_c> e vediamo se si sblocca
<Danyyy202> hard blocked sta su si
<Danyyy202> ancor.a.
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: per questo t'avevo suggerito di provare 16.10
<cristian_c> quindi non edubuntu, che muore con 14.04
<Danyyy202> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23846462/
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: 16.10 è aggiornata, se c'è un bug ci sono possibilità che sia stato risolto
<Danyyy202> senti ma mo con sta cosa, non è che su windows non mi fa piu connettere tramite wif'??? :/
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: beh, hp un'idea
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: hai due possibilità
<Danyyy202> o...kay..
<Danyyy202> sentiamo
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: prima di entrare in live, come hai spento windows?
<Danyyy202> normalmente
<Danyyy202> "arresta il sistema"
<Danyyy202> cristian_c: senti ma mo con sta cosa, non è che su windows non mi fa piu connettere tramite wif'??? :\
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: in genere no
<cristian_c> dovrebbe andare
<Danyyy202> posso rimettere tutto come prima?
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: quindi non hai scelto 'iberna'?
<Danyyy202> no
<Danyyy202> allora provo a riavviare edubuntu?
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: sei in live, non hai fatto danni
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: no, avvia windows
<Danyyy202> Okay... fiu
<cristian_c> e vedi se wifi è attivo
<Danyyy202> ok poi lo spengo e vengo qui
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: poi disattiva avvio rapido
<cristian_c> da winfows
<Danyyy202> cioè?
<cristian_c> !avviorapido
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'avviorapido'
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Danyyy202> avviorapido di cosa?
<Danyyy202> devo dare una partizione ?
<cristian_c> Su computer con pre-installato Windows 8 o successivo è necessario disattivare la funzionalità di avvio rapido, detta anche Fastboot, come indicato nella pagina dedicata.
<Danyyy202> ok
<Danyyy202> allora riavvio il pc e ritorno
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/WindowsAvvioRapido
<cristian_c> leggi qui
<Danyyy202> okk
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: intanto vai in windows e controlla se wifi è attivo
<Danyyy202> okkk
<Danyyy202> vado!
<Danyy202> Cristian
<Danyy202> non trovo la voce avvio rapido, mi rimandi il link?
<Mr_Pan> Danyyy202: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/WindowsAvvioRapido
<Mr_Pan> questo  ?
<Danyy202> Si mille grazie
<Danyy202> Eccomi, il wifi funziona
<Danyy202> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> in winz?
<Danyy202> si
<cristian_c> Danyy202: hai disattivato avvio rapido?
<Danyy202> Non lo trovo (Ho win 10
<Danyy202> giuro sto impazzendo
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/WindowsAvvioRapido
<cristian_c> te l'ho linkata prima....
<Danyy202> ho seguito le istruzioni del sito
<cristian_c> Danyyy202: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/WindowsAvvioRapido
<cristian_c> questa pagina?
<Danyy202> Eccolo
<Danyy202> Ok ci sono
<Danyy202> Non mi esce la scritta: modifica le imp. attualmente ecc...
<cristian_c> Danyy202: qui siamo nel canale di supporto a ubuntu
<Danyy202> cristian_c: è obbligatorio?
<cristian_c> per come operare su windows, dovrai cercare altrove
<cristian_c> Danyy202: non è obbligatorio
<Danyy202> ok, allora passiamo avanti
<cristian_c> Danyy202: ti suggerisco di cercare anche nel bios
<Danyy202> okk
<cristian_c> Danyy202: come hai spento windows ora?
<Danyy202> lo devo ancora spegnere
<cristian_c> ah, no, sei in windows
<Danyy202> aspetta che lo spengo e ti parlo da ubuntu
<Danyy202> a dopo!
<cristian_c> Danyy202: allora guarda che opzioni hai
<Dany202> cristian_c: Eccomi qui da ubuntu
<cristian_c> Dany202: come hai spento?
<Dany202> Arresta il sistema
<Dany202> ho aspettto 1 minuto
<cristian_c> avevi solo questa?
<Dany202> no
<cristian_c> Dany202: rfkill list
<cristian_c> Dany202: che pc hai esattamente?
<cristian_c> marca e modello cpu, anche
<Dany202> eh
<Dany202> marca lenovo
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Dany202> devo spegnere il pc per la quinta volta?
<cristian_c> Dany202: non conosci questi dati?
<Dany202> NO..
<cristian_c> non t'avevo detto di riavviare in ubuntu
<Dany202> forse stanno nel pannello di controllo
<Dany202> vado a vedere?
<cristian_c> Dany202: ora che ci sei , manda rfkill list
<Dany202> ehmm
<cristian_c> Dany202: anzi, manda anche: sudo lshw
<Dany202> il coso per mettere i codici
<cristian_c> ctrl+alt+t
<Dany202> per *postare
<cristian_c> è una scorciatoia
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Dany202> ho appena messo il comando
<Dany202> la ventola sta girando....
<Dany202> è normale?
<Dany202> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23846613/
<Dany202> ecco qui...
<cristian_c> Dany202: non restituisce il modello preciso di portatile, strano
<cristian_c> comunque ha cpu n2840
<Dany202> HM..
<cristian_c> Dany202: manda: rfkill list
<Dany202> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23846631/
<cristian_c> Dany202: allora, ti consigli anche di andare nel bios
<cristian_c> e vedere se ci sono voci relative a bluetooth o wifi
<Dany202> cosa devo fare da lì?
<cristian_c> Dany202: ovviamente vai anche in windows e verifica il nome della macchina
<cristian_c> Dany202: dipende dal bios, già il fatto che le trovi è importante
<cristian_c> se le trovi, fai qualche schermata
<Dany202> oki
<Danyy202> Eccomi qui di nuovo..
<Danyy202> Ecco il primo screen
<Danyy202> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/a/dFRqp
<Danyy202> cristian_c: comunque la versione 16 di edubuntu non esiste
<cristian_c> Danyy202: la schermata non aiura
<cristian_c> aiuta
<cristian_c> Danyy202: ....
<cristian_c> te l'avevo mpstrato prima
<cristian_c> !log | rileggi puremil log
<Danyy202> vado dal bios
<ubot-it> rileggi puremil log: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> !log | Danyy202
<ubot-it> Danyy202: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Danyy202> cristian_c: devo andare dal bios allora...
<Danyy202> e devo trovare le voci bluettoth e wifi
<Danyy202> giusto?
<Danyy202> cristian_c: Io provo..
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4771072
<cristian_c> Danyy202: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4771072
<cristian_c> Danyy202: questo ideapad g50-30 sembra simile, anche se non ha l'ethernet
<cristian_c> no, anzi, ce l'ha
<Dany292> cristian_c: HO fatto screen al boot
<Dany292> qual era il sito?
<cristian_c> Dany292: .....
<cristian_c> Dany292: ti ho dato il link al topic prima
<cristian_c> l'hai letto?
<cristian_c> Danyy202: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4771072
<cristian_c> Danyy202: questo ideapad g50-30 sembra simile, anche se non ha l'ethernet
<Dany292> asp
<Dany292> leggo...
<cristian_c> Dany292: l'utente ha il tuo stesso problema
<cristian_c> e ha risolto con il comando indicato
<Dany292> okkk
<Dany292> provo
<cristian_c> Dany292: sei sicuro di aver capito cosa fare?
<Dany292> cristian_c: Non esattamente
<Dany292> puoi aiutarmi, perfavore?...
<cristian_c> Dany292: sudo modprobe -r ideapad-laptop
<Dany292> Okay
<Dany292> adesso se clicco su wifi... wow
<Dany292> mi escono le reti wifi
<Dany292> wow
<cristian_c> Dany292: continua a leggere il topic
<cristian_c> Dany292: perché al riavvio ti ritroverai nella stessa condizione
<Dany292> hmm
<Dany292> dove devo copiare il comando blacklist?
<cristian_c> Dany292: e sempre nel topic spiegano come rendere definitiva la soluzione
<Dany292> ok provo
<cristian_c> Dany292: non hai letto bene
<cristian_c> non c'è nessun comando blacklist
<Dany292> blacklist ideapad-laptop
<Dany292> ma non riesco...
<cristian_c> sì, ma non è un comando
<cristian_c> Dany292: sei un po' frettoloso
<Dany292> allora, io scrivo nel terminale     sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf..
<cristian_c> prima sei uscito varie volte mentre ti dicevo cose
<cristian_c> Dany292: ok
<cristian_c> e una volta aperto il file?
<Dany292> cristian_c: non riesco.......
<Dany292> allora....
<cristian_c> basta leggere il topic linkato
<Dany292> ci riprovo
<Dany292> dove trovo questo file? /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Dany292> cristian_c: Puoi aiutarmi tu perpiacere, da solo non riesco
<Dany292> io devo andare... tutto inutile
<Danyy202> cristian_c: Cristian sono quello di prima...
<Danyy202> Come faccio a fare il dual-boot win10 e edubuntu?
<NickNick> Buonasera, si potrebbe fare il dualboot tra Windows10 e Edubuntu??
<rek> perchè non riesco più ad utilizzare nouveau, ma sono come solo in grafica failsafe...  i nvidia proprietari non mi fanno partire l'x ma il problema serio è che non riesco a tornare ad utilizzare nouveau...dannazione
<gigirock> se un gg vi viene in mente di comprare una scheda video amd.......rimane nel letto e datevi malati
<gigirock> rimanete
<gigirock> il giochino e' durato 2 gg
<gigirock> poi 'poooof'
<gigirock> si impianta non si riavvia aggiorna il driver ma non quello quello precedente togli metti ....siamo a domenica sera e ho dovuto togliere la skeda video per fare un win update che sta scaricando da ore
<gigirock> faccio soddisfatti o rimborsati e vaffa
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-15
<danteDevil89> Buongiorno a tutti! ho un paio di problemi con la mia distro di Mate per rpi3! è questo il canale per chiedere assistenza oppure c'è un canale dedicato?
<gigirock> danteDevil89, dai fai la tua domanda al massimo non rispondiamo
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ryuujin> !veggenti | danteDevil89
<ubot-it> danteDevil89: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<dextm80> ciao a tutti
<dextm80> ho installato ubuntu su un hdd dopodichè ho messo un ssd e ho fatto una nuova installazione, tutto funziona ma all'avvio mi vede i due sistemi, come faccio a farlo avviare direttamente dall ssd semza che veda l'altro hdd? (che non ho cancellato) grazie
<Mikebres> Buongiorno ragazzi.
<Mikebres> Ho Ubuntu 16.04 che continua a darmi errore di sistema su usr/bin/compiz
<Mikebres> non si apre la ricerca dei files
<Mikebres> appena ci passo sopra con il mouse lo schermo lampeggia
<Mikebres> stessa cosa nella bara laterale sulle icone
<Mikebres> barra
<dinopn> salve
<accendino> salve a tutti
<accendino> ho visto sul firewall gufw che ho delle porte aperte di cui non conosco il funzionamento qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore a capire se lasciarle o chiuderle senza compromettere il funzionamento della connessione grazie
<[Enrico]> accendino: quali sono queste porte?
<[Enrico]> accendino: comunque sia, come regola generale, non cambiare i settaggi del firewall se non sai a cosa servono. Hai fatto bene a chiedere
<accendino> tcp 22 / tcp6 22 / tcp6 25
<accendino> torno subito
<[Enrico]> la porta 22 è ssh, serve per fare il login sul computer da remoto (serve la password per accedere). Io non lo toglierei, se hai una password buona non è pericoloso averlo aperto e può essere utile in caso di problemi
<Mr_Pan> configurata per tcp ip v4 e v6
<[Enrico]> la porta 25 è per le email serve se hai un server email che accetta messaggi in ingresso. In ingresso non ti serve sicuramente, in uscita ti può servire se mandi email di sistema
<accendino> rieccomi e non mando mail di sistema
<accendino> la 22 significa che qualcuno mi è entrato da remoto ?
<accendino> tcp25 anche
<[Enrico]> accendino: il fatto che una porta sia aperta o meno nel firewall non significa niente. La 22 è aperta di default
<Mr_Pan> accendino, no la 22 e´la porta standard usata per connettersi con ssh
<Carlin0> accendino, metti in pastebin sudo iptables -S
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> la 25 te lo ha spiegato [Enrico]    tcp / tcp6 significata che sono aperte sia per il protocollo IPv4 sia per IPv6
<accendino> https://pastebin.com/TMNgm76j
<Carlin0> accendino, sei dietro a un router immagino
<accendino> si ho collegato sia la lan che il wifi
<accendino> è un router asus. L'ho installato da poco
<Carlin0> quindi è già tutto chiuso dal router , non fasciarti la testa
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, non ci giurerei .. di solito hanno le porte di defautl settate aprte ...
<Mr_Pan> dipende dai produttori / modelli ...
<Carlin0> 99 % è tutto chiuso a meno che non abiliti unpnp
<danteDevil89> salve a tutti sto cercando di far funzionare ubuntu mate con il mio rpi3! però ho qualche problema sul fatto che utilizza NetworManager! infatti sono abituato ad utilizzare i file di configurazione per gestire la rete, ma adesso come provo ad impostare da /etc/network/interface e wpa_supplicant tutto il wifi non va più. Premetto che volevo utilizza
<danteDevil89> re gli stessi file di configurazione che avevo in precedenza. come posso risolvere?
<Mr_Pan> danteDevil89, l uso di network-manager non pregiudica il fatto che tu possa configurare gli appositi file a mano ...
<danteDevil89> @Mr_Pan lo pensavo anche io, ma se elimino/pulisco i miei file di configurazione il tutto funziona! sopratutto con il wifi!
<Mr_Pan> danteDevil89, forse hai qualcosa di errato nei file di configurazione ...
<Mr_Pan> danteDevil89, che nee so la scelta del driver della scheda wireless ad esempio ..
<danteDevil89> Mr_Pan non credo perchè su raspian tutto funziona con quei file. Comunque non utilizzo la riga per la scelta del driver!
<Mr_Pan> danteDevil89, ma poi una domanda  ?  hai interfaccia grafica  ?   allora perche´ non usare NM e vivere tranquilli invece di complicarsi inultilmente la vita ...
<danteDevil89> Mr_Pan quale dovrebbe essere il driver giusto per la scheda wifi del rpi3 e ubuntu_mate?
<Mr_Pan> danteDevil89, non ho idea di quale chip monti la sk wireless del RPI3 ...
<danteDevil89> Mr_Pan di solito uso solo ssh ma da quando ho avuto questo problema sono stato costretto ad andare sull'interfaccia grafica
<danteDevil89> Mr_Pan cercherò per vedere quale sia il driver giusto e riprovo.
<Mr_Pan> https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<accendino> lascio tutto così come sta?? posso andare tranquillo ?
<Mr_Pan> accendino, si
<accendino> grazie Mr_Pan Carlin0 :D stacco e buon proseguimento a tutti
<danteDevil89> Mr_Pan si ho utilizzato quello come prima guida.
<danteDevil89> adesso sto cercando di utilizzare i comandi di questo link per modificare le impostazioni!
<danteDevil89> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/html/networking_guide/ch-Configure_IP_Networking#sec-Using_the_NetworkManager_Command_Line_Tool_nmcli
<danteDevil89> c'è qualcosa di simile in italiano?
<Mr_Pan> danteDevil89, non pubblicare link che non siano documentazione ufficiale Ubuntu per cortesia
<danteDevil89> scusa Mr_Pan
<danteDevil89> infatti l'obbiettivo era chiedere se c'era qualcosa di simile
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> pasa in chat
<danteDevil89> qualcuno conosce il modo per disabilitare il dhcp da network manager(linea di comando)?
<remixtj> danteDevil89: io di solito quando non so come fare uso nmtui
<danteDevil89> remixtj a cosa serve di preciso nmtui?
<remixtj> è l'interfaccia text di network manager
<remixtj> praticamente invece di usare l'interfaccia grafica vera e propria, c'è l'interfaccia che si usa sulla commandline, ma senza dover dare i comandi
<sononuovo24> salve
<sononuovo24> ho scaricato kubuntu
<sononuovo24> però ho vari problemi da Principiante
<sononuovo24> non riesco a scaricare teamspeak e altri programmi
<danteDevil89> remixtj grazie 1000 con quella sono riuscito a sistemare tutti i miei problemi
<danteDevil89> ora mi rimane da sistemare motioneye conil raspberry
<danteDevil89> [2] [ERR] [NET] netcam_read_rtsp_image: invalid frame!: Success
<danteDevil89> [4] [ERR] [NET] netcam_handler_loop: Error getting jpeg image
<danteDevil89> [2] [ERR] [NET] netcam_read_rtsp_image: invalid frame!: Suc
<Carlin0> !paste | danteDevil89
<ubot-it> danteDevil89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<danteDevil89> scusa Carlin0
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-16
<sonno> ciao amici! potrei avere un problema e dai post sul forum di supporto in lingua inglese non sono riuscito a trarre una soluzione, posso chiedere qui?
<shayla> Ciao a tutti, ho ubuntu 16.04 e ho un problema con pyclean, ogni tanto mi arriva la notifica che ubuntu has internal error, dovuto appunto al fatto che  è  per invalid syntax. /usr/bin/python è python 2.7 come di default, a cosa può essere dovuto questo problema?
<Mr_Pan> !info pyclean
<ubot-it> Package pyclean does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> shayla, sicuro e' un problema di python , prova a reinstallare python con sudo apt install --reinstall python
<gigirock> !info python
<ubot-it> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.11-1 (xenial), package size 133 kB, installed size 635 kB
<gigirock> !info python-minimal
<ubot-it> python-minimal (source: python-defaults): minimal subset of the Python language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.11-1 (xenial), package size 27 kB, installed size 145 kB
<shayla> Grazie gigirock proverò
<Mr_Pan> WebAlice73
<Mr_Pan> ahhhhh
<Mr_Pan> ora dovro uccidervi tutti ,.,,,
<Mr_Pan> conoscere la pqassw per irc...
<Mr_Pan> ops
<[Enrico]> rofl
<daniele_> ciaoa tutti
<leone_> buona sera a tutti
<leone_> posso chiedere un piccolo aiuto ?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<leone_> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<leone_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-common_1%3a5.4.2-0ubuntu0.17.10.1_all.deb
<leone_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<leone_> sto provando a risolvere questo problema ma non riesco a risolvere
<leone_> qualche idea?
<Mr_Pan> leone_, da dove hai installato libreoffice ?
<leone_> non ho installato stavo installando openoffice e dopo una clipart
<leone_> solo che openoffice ok e la clipart che mi da questo problema
<leone_> non riesco andare avanti sto cercando una soluzione con google da ore ma niente
<leone_> vado a dormire domani ci riprovo grazie a tutti buona notte
<scott78> Buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con Xubuntu 16.04 con gli aggiornamenti chi mi può aiutare?
<scott78> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26400572/
<scott78> Carlin0 ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti mi potete aiutare
<scott78> chi mi aiuta
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26400572/
<scott78> Buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con Xubuntu 16.04 con gli aggiornamenti chi mi può aiutare?
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26400572/
<scott78> Buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con Xubuntu 16.04 con gli aggiornamenti chi mi può aiutare?
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26400572/
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-17
<it-32> ciao un consiglio volendo installare ubuntu su un vecchio macbook 1.1 32 bit core duo con due giga di ram quale versione mi consigliereste per non rallentarlo molto?
<Mr_Pan> it-32, xubuntu / lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> processore non recentissimo e poca ram ...
<it-32> ok grazie provo
<lu69> vorrei scaricare una versione meno recente tipo:lubuntu che è più leggera per il mio p.c. datato ma non riesco,mi aiutate.........grazie
<Carlin0> !download | lu69
<ubot-it> lu69: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Carlin0> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<lu69> ho provato ma danno 16.04 o 17.10
<Carlin0> prendi la 16.04
<Mr_Pan> lu69, ti serviv auna versione ancora + vecchia!!?! sono fuori supporto ...
<it-32> Mr_Pan ma quelle distro supportano L'EFI??
<Mr_Pan> it-32, quali  ?  comunque si .. gia´ da diverse release ...
<it-32> ok cosa uso per crearmi l'immagine su usb da ubuntu?
<Carlin0> it-32, creatore dischi di avvio
<it-32> ha ok grazie
<lu69> scusate ho avuto interruzione energiaa casa.Il problema è sempre quello non trovo la versione LUBUNTU che la ritengo adeguata al mio p.c. datato,ho messo gnome ma è lentissimo
<Carlin0> lu69, che cpu ha ? e quanta ram ?
<lu69> intel core 2....1,3GHz 4GB
<Mr_Pan> lu69, xubuntu/lubuntu
<lu69> avevo capito ma non riesco a scaricare lubuntu...dove lo trovo
<lu69> sul sito ti fa scaricare 16.04 o 17.10
<Carlin0> lu69, ti ho detto prendi la 16.04
<lu69> non va o meglio va a spinta
<lu69> l'ho istallata ma va lentissimo
<Carlin0> lu69, non ce di meglio ... poi per andare va certo dipende cosa vuoi farci tu
<Mr_Pan> lu69, lubuntu 16.04 a spinta?   sicuro di avere preso la versione corretta ?
<Mr_Pan> lu69, versioni piu´ vecchie non sono supportate non avresti alcun tipo di aggiornamento
<lu69> si 16.04 LTS sul sito uff
<Carlin0> lu69, cosa ci fai col pc ?
<Carlin0> o meglio cosa pretendi di farci ?
<lu69> spiego meglio,è di una mia amica aveva windows 7 si è bloccato a schermata nera,ho messo ubuntu per recuperare foto e file,già fatto con testdisk ,ora gli vorrei mettere ubuntu perche non ha il cd windows storia lunga ect............
<Mr_Pan> lu69, hai letto i messaggi  ?
<lu69> io personalmente ho un mac os x
<Mr_Pan> lu69, mi dispiace per te ...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lu69> mr_Pan,mi dispiace per lei,se non gli va la lentezza cambia P.C. l'aveva quasi buttato gli ho recuperato tutto.........grazie lo stesso
<it-32> provo la 16.10 se rallenta troppo vado sulle derivate
<Carlin0> la 16.10 è fuori supporto
<Mr_Pan> it-32, meglio 16.04 LTS
<it-32> si scusa 16.4 :)
<Mr_Pan> it-32, meglio
<[Enrico]> it-32: volendo potresti provare anche debian, ci sono versionio vecchiotte ancora supportate. Altrimenti ci sono anche distro come puppy linux fatte apposta per essere molto leggere. Non usare mai software non supportato
<[Enrico]> piuttosto cerca alternative
<Mr_Pan> bodhilinux
<Mr_Pan> :D
<Mr_Pan> opss
<it-32> il macbook all'avvio non vede il pendrive con ubuntu :( come procedo?
<Carlin0> usa un dvd
<it-32> in alternativa a creatore dischi di avvio cosa posso provare? non ho dvd a portata di mano :(
<Carlin0> it-32, se non la vede non centra con cosa la prepari
<Carlin0> se vuoi provare ether ma non credo cambi la solfa
<it-32> provo....
<Carlin0> etcher
<Carlin0> niente bot non autorizzati grazie
<Bot1234> Carlin0, non sono un bot.
<Mr_Pan> Bot1234, cambia nick per favorer
<it-32> Carlin0 etcher non lo trova
<Carlin0> it-32, te l'ho detto usa un dvd
<it-32> Sto provando con etcher ora
<cinzia> salve a tutti, stamattina stavo facendo girare un programma molto pesante nella virtual machine del mio mac, Parallel virtual box, non so se la conoscete
<cinzia> ad ogni modo il processo ha intasato la macchina virtuale perchè si è bloccato tutto, non mi si aprva nemmeno il terminale per fare kill process
<it-32> non va :( leggevo qui stesso problema https://askubuntu.com/questions/395879/how-to-create-uefi-only-bootable-usb-live-media
<cinzia> e  quindi ho fatto "force quit" .ma oraparallel si è "rotto", nel senso che non si apre piu, perche la macchina è impostata in maniera tale che
<cinzia> i processi non vengono chiusi quando si fa quit ma congelati e ripresi all'avvio
<cinzia> insomma non riesco piu ad aprirlo! ma dentro 'sta virtual machine avevo salvate tante cose importanti. c'è un modo per recuperarle?
<cinzia> solo perché domani devo consegnare una relazione e inviare tutti questi documenti per fare un esame, e oggi mi si è rotto parallel! incredibile la sfiga dell'essere umano
<GabTor> Salve.Ho installato Unbuntu 16.04 lts e non appena voglio cliccare sulle icone a sinistra, scompare tutto a sinistra e in alto a destra,rimanendo solo lo sfondo di default arancione ...e riappaiono subito dopo ma poi scompaiono/riappaiono continuamente
<GabTor> inoltre non posso spegnere (se non forzatamente) perche non mi da le opzioni di riavvio / arresto
<GabTor> c è quanlcuno che mi puo aiutare?
<[Enrico]> cinzia: questo canale è per il supporto riguado ad Ubuntu. Parallel è un software per macOS e in questo canale è off topic. Puoi chiedere in #ubunti-it-chat se vuoi, li non bisogna parlare strettamente di ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat | cinzia
<ubot-it> cinzia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<scott78> Buongiorno uso xUbuntu 16.04 ho dei problemi con gli aggiornamenti qualcuno mi può aiutare
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26404370/
<Carlin0> scott78, hai provato a cambiare server ?
<ryuujin> cinzia se parallels lo hai pagato.. hai il supporto
<scott78> Carlin0, no uso sempre il server principale sia da qui sia con il portatile e li problemi nn ne ho solo qui
<Mr_Pan> scott78, puoi mettere in paste il conetuno i etc/apt/sources.list per favore ...
<Mr_Pan> scott78, disabilita i repo Backports ..
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26404405/
<scott78> Mr_Pan come faccio a disabilitare i repo backports?
<Carlin0> scott78, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Mr_Pan> scott78, dai il comando passato da Carlino copia e metti in paste
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26404418/
<Carlin0> scott78, hai aggiunto degli strani ppa che potrebbero essere la causa
<Mr_Pan> scott78, la riga 37 metti un # cosi la commenti    ... sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mr_Pan> scott78, quella con backports alla fin
<Mr_Pan> scott78, sempre da terminale   sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> nu
<Carlin0> ci manca *
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, non vuoi eliminare i ppa?
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, ahhh yes
<Mr_Pan> scott78, sempre da terminale   sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ *
<scott78> lo elimino si pero e strano se li uso solo ppa ufficiali
<Mr_Pan> scott78, sudo apt update&&apt -y upgrade
<Carlin0> scott78, non esistono ppa ufficiali
<Carlin0> i repo ufficiali non sono ppa
<Mr_Pan> scott78, ppa e ufficiali non possono stare nella stessa frase ... l'unico sw "ufficiale" e´ quello dei repo
<Mr_Pan> scott78, per assurdo anche il ppa di goggle non e´ ufficiale
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26404453/
<Mr_Pan> scott78, non hai disabilitato i backports ...
<Carlin0> scott78, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<Carlin0> e pooi riprova update
<Mr_Pan> disabilita prima Backports
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26404468/
<scott78> unattimo prova a disattivare
<Mr_Pan> scott78, ok ma haipassato il comando che ti ha dato Carlin0  ?= ?
<scott78> certo
<Mr_Pan> ok
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26404480/
<scott78> devo cambiare il quale riga di preciso
<Carlin0> scott78, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial_main_dep11_Components-amd64.yml.gz
<Carlin0> è tutto un comando solo eh
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26404489/
<scott78> niente
<Carlin0> scott78, temo che i ppa che avevi aggiunto abbiano fatto danni
<scott78> Carlin0, hai e allora cosa devo fare
<Carlin0> proviamo ancora una cosa
<scott78> Carlin0, ok
<Carlin0> scott78, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<Carlin0> scott78, sudo mkdir  /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/
<Carlin0> e poi riprova update
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26404516/
<scott78> Carlin0, ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<Carlin0> scott78, si a mettere i ppa
<Carlin0> scott78, sudo apt clean
<Carlin0> scott78, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Carlin0> scott78, sudo apt update
<Mr_Pan> scott78, hai il gestore dei pacchetti (grafico) aperto  ?
<scott78> Carlin0, no sono da terminale
<scott78> Carlin0, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26404538/
<Carlin0> scott78, sudo apt upgrade -y
<Mr_Pan> dai che ci siamo scott78
<Mr_Pan> scott78, disabilita BACKPORTS
<scott78> Mr_Pan ma come?
<Mr_Pan> scott
<scott78> Mr_Pan, una cosa per volta
<Mr_Pan> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mr_Pan> e metti un #  davanti la riga che alla fine ha    backports ..
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26404548/
<Carlin0> sembra  a posto scott78
<scott78> Carlin0, hai eliminato il ppa?
<Carlin0> quelli già prima
<ciccioo> buongiorno, il server di ubuntu 16.04 non mi funziona piu, consigli?
<scott78> Carlin0, sai dirmi qual'è che da problemi?
<scott78> ok Carlin0
<Carlin0> !veggenti | ciccioo
<ubot-it> ciccioo: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | ciccio
<ubot-it> ciccio: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<scott78> Grazie infinite Carlin0, in quale pagina posso donare qualche euro?
<Carlin0> ti do l'IBAN lol
<scott78> hahahaha+
<Carlin0> scherzo ciao scott78
<ciccioo> quando provo ad aprire le pagine non le trova
<scott78> Grazie Carlin0 me li risolvi sempre i problemi col pc
<ciccioo> non conosco i termini tecnici ma il server web non funziona piu
<Carlin0> ciccioo, il server normalmente non ha interfaccia grafica
<Carlin0> ciccioo, gestire un server richiede capacità , non è come un normale desktop , quindi se vuoi farlo meglio che studi un po
<ciccioo> non ho detto che ha un'interfaccia grafica
<ciccioo> fino a ieri sera funzionava bene  con 20 siti demo
<ciccioo> non sono un esperto come voi pero nemmeno un neofita
<Carlin0> chi ha mai detto di essere esperto ? io di siti web ne so zero
<Mr_Pan> ciccioo, 20 siti demo  ?  lo fai per lavoro  ?
<Mr_Pan> cie adesso se provi ad accedeere ti restituisc eun errore  ?
<Mr_Pan> 400 500 ecc ecc
<ciccioo> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLNqNw27xcB
<Mr_Pan> !chat | chat
<ubot-it> chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> ciccioo, passa su chat
<ciccioo> è strettamente legato a ubuntu
<ciccioo> il server non funzionaa
<Carlin0> ciccioo, sembra un problema di rete non di ubuntu in quanto sistema operativo
<ciccioo> sono in locale
<ciccioo> è un server desktop
<Carlin0> !chat | ciccioo
<ubot-it> ciccioo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciccioo> localhost non funziona
<ciccioo> cmq thank you
<ciccioo> e bye bye
<ciccioo> go centeos
<Carlin0> lol
<Mr_Pan> uh?
<Robertow> Ho installato su pc Hp 2x1 Ubuntu 17.04 funziona benissimo solo l'audio non funziona cosa devo fare?
<Mr_Pan> Robertow, quale modello di pc ?  non si capisce
<Robertow> HP x2 Detachable 10-p027nl questo è il pc
<Robertow> qualcuno può rispondermi su come posso risolvere il problema dell'audio sul mio pc Hp x2 10-p027nl ? Vi ringrazio
<Mr_Pan> Robertow, sto leggendo .. .e´ un problema conosciuto attualmetne senza soluzione ...
<Mr_Pan> Robertow, almeno fino alla versione 17.04
<Mr_Pan> per la 17.10 devo cercare
<guirosdue> ciao come faccio a installare flash su firefox?
<Carlin0> guirosdue, sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<Carlin0> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.616ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 57 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<guirosdue> questo il risultato E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti. Potrebbe essere utile eseguire "apt-get update" o provare l'opzione "--fix-missing".
<Carlin0> guirosdue, sudo apt -f install
<Carlin0> e dopo dai di nuovo
<Carlin0> guirosdue, sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<guirosdue> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhW4vlP2NoUV
<Robertow> Mr_Pan non ti preoccupare prima o poi si risolverà, grazie per l'interessamento
<Mr_Pan> Robertow, con quale SO nasce  ?
<Robertow> con Windows 10
<Carlin0> guirosdue, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<Mr_Pan> Robertow, ok
<sun77> ciao
<sun77> avrei bisogno di una mano
<Mr_Pan> ciao sun77
<sun77> di solito non chiedo mai aiuto, ma in questo caso mi son davvero incasinata
<Carlin0> !chiedi | sun77
<ubot-it> sun77: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<[Enrico]> sun77: non è una brutta cosa chiedere aiuto eh, si può chiedere anche quando non si è davvero incasinati. C'è anche un canale dove si può discutere di argomenti al di fuori del supporto ufficiale di ubuntu se ti interessa. è #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> :)
<Mr_Pan> sun77, esprimiti liberamente  ... :D
<sun77> ok, grazie. Il mio problema è che ho installato lubuntu 16 per powerpc su un ibook G4.Tutto bene, ma utilizzando il sistema operativo si bloccava in continuazione. Ho pensato di metterci su xubuntu allora. Non trovando un cd proprio di installazione ho seguito una guida di sostituzione di xubuntu a lubuntu senza dover reinstallare.Il procedimento s
<sun77> i è bloccato, quindi avevo un ibrido inutilizzabile. Allora ho provato l'installazione di xubuntu da cd minimal, ma non mi faceva vedere i mirror e quello che c'era non gli andava bene.Ho provato quindi ad installare lubuntu 14 da alternate cd, perchè da live non mi riusciva ad installarlo. Adesso il sistema parte ma alla fine risulta una schermata
<sun77>  nera e si vede solo il cursore del mouse. non posso fare nulla.Ah,e nel frattempo volevo installargli un'altra versione di ubuntu ma non parte l'installazione da cd, quindi ora c'è anche il cd incastrato dentro che non riesco a far uscire.
<Mr_Pan> sun77, ti serve un esorcista non aiuto qui nel chan ... :D
<Mr_Pan> sun77, passa su chat per favore
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sun77> ok, grazie mille comunque
<sun77> son passata, come funziona, riposto la domanda?
<Mr_Pan> no no vist adi la
<sun77> ok
<lilialilia> dove posso trovare il pacchetto gksu?
<gigirock> !info gksu
<ubot-it> gksu (source: gksu): graphical front-end to su and sudo. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-9ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 50 kB, installed size 456 kB
<lilialilia> cosa dovrei fare?
<gigirock> sudo apt install gksu e installi il pacchetto lilialilia
<lilialilia> scusa non conosco ubuntu sono appena entrata nel mondo Linux
<lilialilia> ho reinstallato ubuntu per un problema
<lilialilia> ah ci sono ho capito
<lilialilia> sss
<lilialilia> sudo apt install gksu
<lilialilia> scusa ho fatto casino con la tastier
<Guest42651> buona sera a tutti
<Guest42651> qualcuno mi può aiutare a risolvere un problema con apt --fix-broken install?
<Guest42651> apt --fix-broken install
<Carlin0> Guest42651, metti il comando e  l'errore in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest42651> grazie Carlin0 ora faccio
<Guest42651> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406181/
<Carlin0> hai per caso installato openoffice ?
<Guest42651> si
<Carlin0> allora prima devi rimuoverlo del tutto e poi sistemi la cosa
<Guest42651> ma gia avevo installato era andato tutto bene dopo ho provato a installare  una collezione di clipart e li e cominciato i problemi
<Carlin0> se installate cose fuori dai repo si incasina tutto
<Guest42651> ecco
<Guest42651> come posso procedere per risolvere questo problema ?
<Guest42651> e da ieri che cerco una soluzione con google ma niente
<Carlin0> Guest42651, metti in paste dpkg -l | grep openoffice
<Guest42651> ora provo grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt --purge autoremove openoffice*
<Guest42651> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406221/
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt --purge autoremove openoffice*
<Guest42651> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406233/
<Guest42651> niente sempre lo stesso problema
<Carlin0> sudo apt -f install
<Guest42651> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406250/
<Carlin0> Guest42651, sudo apt clean
<Carlin0> Guest42651, sudo apt purge openoffice*
<Guest42651> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406268/
<Carlin0> Guest42651, sudo dpkg -P --force-all openoffice*
<Guest42651> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406283/
<Carlin0> Guest42651,  sudo apt -f install
<Guest42651> credo che adesso va
<Guest42651> sta installando dei file
<Carlin0> tutto il casino nasce perchè installate roba fuori dai repo
<Carlin0> tipo openoffice
<Guest42651> non faro piu
<Guest42651> no ancora questo problema
<Guest42651> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406301/
<Carlin0> Guest42651, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<Guest42651> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406316/
<Carlin0> Guest42651, sudo apt purge --force-all openoffice*
<Carlin0> Guest42651, se non risolvi così non so + che dirti
<Guest42651> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406327/
<Guest42651> ultimo commando non va
<Carlin0> prova con sudo dpkg -P --force-all openoffice*
<Guest42651> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26406343/
<Guest42651> Carlin0: crede se installo libreoffice mi risolve questo problema ?
<Carlin0> Guest42651, io mi arrendo
<Guest42651> grazie lo stesso Carlin0 sei stato molto bravo e disponibile
<i0stream> Salve, ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere in nessun modo. Ho un Asus e200ha e non funziona la scheda audio nè con Ubuntu 16.04 lts nè con 17.10.
<i0stream> Ho provato a installare alcuni driver trovati in rete, molto probabilmente non ufficiali, ma non funzionano
<cicciopast> Salve, ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere in nessun modo. Ho un Asus e200ha e non funziona la scheda audio nè con Ubuntu 16.04 lts nè con 17.10.
<cicciopast> Ho provato a installare alcuni driver trovati in rete, molto probabilmente non ufficiali, ma non funzionano
<Gaerandil90> ok minecraft funziona Carlin0
<Gaerandil90> però mi da errore teamspeak Carlin0
<Gaerandir90> rieccomi
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-18
<Stevebose> ciao ragazzi
<Stevebose> ho un problema con ubuntu
<Stevebose> non mi cambia la lingua in italiano
<Stevebose> e l'orario e alla c**** di cane
<Stevebose> rispondete
<Stevebose> grazie
<it-32> ciao a tutti
<it-32> ancora problemi su macbook per installazione ubuntu all'avvio da una schermata nera con select cd rom boot type 1. 2.
<it-32> e non funziona nessuna scelta
<it-32> il dvd funziona perfettamente e si avvia provando su altri pc
<it-32> idee?
<Carlin0> ho idea che sia un problema hardware , qui possiamo farci poco
<Carlin0> ieri non bootava la chiavetta oggi manco il dvd , su altri pc boota .... 1 + 1 = 2
<Carlin0> it-32, portalo in assistenza
<it-32> non credo sia cosi.... faccio un ultima prova con debian e faccio sapere
<it-32> cd cd debian 9 stable netinstall e partito a primo colpo
<Mr_Pan> it-32, bene
<Carlin0> allora è masterizzato male l'altro
<Carlin0> o hai il lettore sporco , che va e non va
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, sembra una ipotesi corretta...
<Gaerandir90> che programmi mi consigliate di installare?
<Mr_Pan> Gaerandir90, quelli che ti servono  .. ma che doamnda e´...
<Barbara> qualcuno conosce jester e sa che fine ha fatto?
<[Enrico]> vero Jester non si vede da un pezzo
<Barbara> !seen jester
<ubot-it> I have no seen command
<zag99> Ciao ho un problema con la risoluzione con lubuntu
<Livios> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhW4DoX8YQIV
<Livios> scusate ho un problema con l'installazione di un programma
<Livios> qualcuno mi da una mano??
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mr_Pan> Livios, flight gear non e´ un programma che si trova nei repo di ubuntu ...
<Mr_Pan> qua si da assistenza solo per prodotti ufficiali
<Livios> ok scusami sono alle prime armi con ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> !chat | Livios
<ubot-it> Livios: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Livios> ok grazie scusa
<ryuujin> !chat > Livios
<ubot-it> Livios, please see my private message
<syd32> Ciao a tutti
<syd32> Sono nuovo qui... C'è qualcuno?
<Sert> Buonasera qualcuno sa come far funzionare un stampante laser Epson EPL-6200L su lubuntu 17.10, viene riconosciuta ma non stampa niente
<David1234> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<David1234> Ciao, non riesco a smonare/ eliminare un hdd esterno fantasma: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26412218/
<David1234> *t
<dcnmtt> ciao a tutti
<dcnmtt> stavo leggendo il regolamento, è la prima volta che utilizzo la chat
<dcnmtt> volevo supporto per accedere a un vecchio account che avevo attivo su un netbook con installato ubuntu
<dextm80> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto per quanto riguarda dei permessi scrittura/lettura
<Guest19946> Ho installato Ubuntu 17.10 quale dispositivo audio posso usare perchè l'unica cosa che non funzione è l'audio Grazie
<kalo90pc> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con l'indirizzo del server proxy quando faccio "apt get update", mi dice che è impossibile risolverlo
<kalo90pc> secondo voi qual'è il problema?
<dextm80> ciao rinnovo la richiesta di aiuto per quanto riguarda i permessi
<kalo90pc> ragazzi mi potete aiutare perfavore?
<gigirock> kalo90pc, se ci spieghi il problema
<kalo90pc> gigirock: ciao, allora il problema e che da un paio di giorni provo ad aggiornare i pacchetti utilizzando "apt-get upgrade" ma non riesce ad aggiornarli. mi dice che c'è un problema con il server proxy
<kalo90pc> ora incollo il risultato
<gigirock> kalo90pc, prima di apt-get upgrade dai apt-grep update ?
<dextm80> mi è stato sempre consigliato di usare apt al posto di apt get
<kalo90pc> gigirock:  certo che ho fatto prima apt-get update
<kalo90pc> dextm80:  perché?
<kalo90pc> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRqlvzEPnUk
<gigirock> kalo90pc, quale repo usi ? chiami dall'italia ?
<kalo90pc> controllo subito
<gigirock> kalo90pc, 6 collegato con wifi ?
<dextm80> Note: If you are running Ubuntu 16.04 or higher it is recommended to use apt instead of apt-get
<kalo90pc> gigirock: allora ho controllato su sources.list
<kalo90pc> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghN9GAYYKAiZ
<kalo90pc> cmq si sono collegato con wifi
<gigirock> kalo90pc, stai usando dei repos che sono in usa ... cmq il problema e' che da qualche nelle configurazioni si fa riferimento ad un proxy .-...... ne hai bisogno per navigare ?
<Mr_Pan> oltre ad avere dei PPA tipo spotify ecc ...
<kalo90pc> gigirock:    non posso cambiarlo?...cioé che vuoi dire se ne ho bisogno per navigare?
<kalo90pc> la repos non si può cambiare?...o è problema del server proxy
<kalo90pc> sto facendo troppo casino
<gigirock> kalo90pc, nelle configurazioni odierne non serve il proxy
<gigirock> kalo90pc, premi controlla la configurazione di rete....
<kalo90pc> perché fa tutto automaticamente dalle repository giusto?
<kalo90pc> gigirock: cosa devo controllare?...
<gigirock> kalo90pc, certo ... allora apri la configurazione di rete in alto a destra...
<kalo90pc> gigirock: ho lubuntu, controllo direttamente su modifica connessioni?
<gigirock> bravo kalo
<kalo90pc> gigirock: ho già fatto ma non fa riferimento a nessun server proxy.....pensavo di averlo abilitato ma non trovo niente
<gigirock> kalo90pc, aspe
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, nel tab Proxy trovi scritto Nessuno  ?
<kalo90pc> gigirock: okok, cmq su modifica connessioni spuntano tre finestre, che sarebbero /generale /wifi /impostazioniipv4 /impostazioniipv6
<kalo90pc> ho controllato ma non c'è nessun tab proxy
<gigirock> kalo90pc, usi wifi o il cavo ?
<kalo90pc> gigirock:  wifi
<kalo90pc> controllo su 192.168.1.1?... centra qualcosa?
<gigirock> kalo90pc, ctrl alt t
<gigirock> poi dai ifconfig
<kalo90pc> ok
<kalo90pc> dopo di ciò
<gigirock> controlla che la sk wifi abbia un ip valido...
<gigirock> poi scrivi ENV | grep -i proxy
<kalo90pc> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hEN8vPnkLFV
<gigirock> kalo90pc,  ENV | grep -i proxy non ha ritornato niente ?
<kalo90pc> ho provato ma mi dice comando non valido
<gigirock> mmmh  cmq nella conf del wifi disabilita ipv6 , spesso crea problemi
<kalo90pc> gigirock:  ti giuro sto sclerando, è da più di 2 ore
<kalo90pc> ok provo subito
<gigirock> kalo90pc, da qualche parte e' settato un proxy che si chiama indirizzodelproxy
<kalo90pc> gigirock:  per quanto riguarda /etc/apt/sources.list???? devo modificarlo?..lascio tutto USA?
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, da terminale  sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, no aspetta
<kalo90pc> gigirock: ho trovato questo su apt.conf
<kalo90pc> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://indirizzodelproxy:porta";
<gigirock> eh
<gigirock> kalo90pc, apri il programma aggiornamenti software e sistema la configurazione dei repo
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, eccolo la ... e' quello ... hai seguito una qualche guida presa da internet  ?
<kalo90pc> gigirock:  non ho mai toccato l'indirizzo del proxy in vita mia
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, cancella quel file      sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/apt.conf
<kalo90pc> massimo su sources.list
<kalo90pc> Mr_Pan: ok ok
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, feature di ubu 17.10 il file apt.conf con proxy si autoconfigura  ...
<gigirock> Mr_Pan, bello.... non si usano i proxy da 10 anni ormai
<gigirock> Mr_Pan, magari in Sud Africa......
<kalo90pc> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvXjOPPN3cl
<kalo90pc> nuovi errori
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, hai casini ... hai dei repo xenial (16.04) mischiati a quelli piu recenti... oltre a PPA ...
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, cosa hai dentro /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   ?
<kalo90pc> non mi dite che devo reinstallare il OS
<kalo90pc> Mr_Pan: vedo con nano?
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, no   cd ....
<Mr_Pan> eì  una cartella non un file
<kalo90pc> con ll mi da
<kalo90pc> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmv7yEDpncM
<Mr_Pan> perfetto
<Mr_Pan> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt7sources.list.d/*
<kalo90pc> sicuro apt7?
<Mr_Pan> no scusa      chiaramente e' /
<kalo90pc> Mr_Pan: trenquillo
<kalo90pc> niente
<Mr_Pan> ?
<kalo90pc> non è cambiato niente
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, aspetta ...
<kalo90pc> provo a riavviare ?
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, devi seguire ...
<Mr_Pan> non avevo finito
<Mr_Pan> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list
<kalo90pc> cancellando queste directory succede qualcosa che potrebbe danneggiare il sistema operativo ?
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, no
<Mr_Pan> fatto ?
<kalo90pc> root@kalopc-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~# apt-get update
<kalo90pc> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8qk3V7ozHZ
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, !
<kalo90pc> sisi
<Mr_Pan> aspetta! cribbio !
<kalo90pc> niente mi sa tanto che ho combinato casino
<Mr_Pan> devi seguirmi non fare di testa tua
<Mr_Pan> altrimenti ti abbandono ua
<Mr_Pan> se mi segui risolviamo
<kalo90pc> Mr_Pan: no!! aspetta
<kalo90pc> allora ho fatto come mi hai detto tu
<kalo90pc> ho cancellato quella directory
<kalo90pc> cioé sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list
<kalo90pc> poi ho provato a fare apt-get update
<Mr_Pan> non dovevi farlo non ti ho detto di farlo
<kalo90pc> ora aspetto a te
<kalo90pc> lo so hai ragione...
<Mr_Pan> apri questa pagina nel browser https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<kalo90pc> perfetto ho aperto il link
<kalo90pc> che faccio adesso??...sono tutte le repository
<Mr_Pan> devi copiare solo il primo box grigio  repo 17.10
<Mr_Pan> copia il testo
<Mr_Pan> poi da terminale   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mr_Pan> incolli il testo appena copiato
<kalo90pc> perfetto
<Mr_Pan> alt+x  invio s
<kalo90pc> utilizzo gedit?
<Mr_Pan> se preferisci si
<gigirock> sudo gedit kalo90pc
<kalo90pc> apposto
<kalo90pc> devo farlo nel terminale ?
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, che hai fatto  ?
<kalo90pc> ho copiato quelle repository con gedit
<kalo90pc> poi niente, ho chiesto se dovevo fare altro
<Mr_Pan> poi da terminale   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mr_Pan> incolli il testo appena copiato
<Mr_Pan> salvi tutto e chiudi
<kalo90pc> Mr_Pan: sempre le repository?
<Mr_Pan> certo e che senno ... ?!
<kalo90pc> ok, sono cauto scusami
<kalo90pc> Mr_Pan: su questa directory già ci sono copiate quelle repository...
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, ma non lo avevi cancellato prima ?   ti avevodato il comando ...
<kalo90pc> si avevo cancellato
<kalo90pc> con rm
<Mr_Pan> e allora il file deve essere vuoto ... lo stiamo creando ora ... che repo ci sono ??!
<kalo90pc> quelle  del link https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, e quelle ci devi copiare...  lo hai gia fatto ?
<kalo90pc> sii
<kalo90pc> sono fermo a questo punto
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, e allora s hai gia copiato salva il file
<kalo90pc> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRqlvBpGptk
<kalo90pc> si ho salvato
<Mr_Pan> e dai sudo      apt update&&sudo apt -y upgrade
<kalo90pc> come vedi è stato modificato poco da
<kalo90pc> ok
<kalo90pc> Mr_Pan: a che serve questo comando ?
<kalo90pc> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQoVGrBO3fR
<Mr_Pan> kalo90pc, i ppa che avevi prima e i repo sballati hanno creato problemi ...
<Mr_Pan> infatti non trova dei pacchetit
<kalo90pc> Mr_Pan: che mi conviene fare allora?
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino      dai una letta qua vedi se risolvi altrimenti reinstalla ... ma senya aggiungere repo esterni
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Mr_Pan> dai una letta qua vedi se risolvi altrimenti reinstalla ... ma senya aggiungere repo esterni
<kalo90pc> da live usb??..si può fare?
<gigirock> kalo90pc, prova sudo apt -f install e vediamo che risponde....
<kalo90pc> miiii vero
<kalo90pc> asp
<kalo90pc> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6o8lrzPNhO
<kalo90pc> NIENTE
<kalo90pc> asp provo a riavviare
<gigirock> kalo90pc, adesso sudo apt update
<kalo90pc> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghO8YDWJyXi3
<kalo90pc> gigirock: provo a fare get?
<gigirock> kalo90pc, sudo apt upgrade
<kalo90pc> ok
<kalo90pc> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlmB7YQoQFP
<gigirock> kalo sudo apt remove --purge perl-modules:i386
<kalo90pc> gigirock: https://thepasteb.in/p/48hY5Dp7gQmcR
<gigirock> kalo90pc, sudo apt install --reinstall perl-modules
<kalo90pc> gigirock: https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0xqDVLYLtv
<gigirock> kalo90pc, sudo apt install --reinstall perl
<kalo90pc> gigirock: scusa l'ignoranza che programma è perl?
<kalo90pc> cmq sta istallando
<gigirock> kalo90pc, uno script language da riga comandi , potentissimo
<gigirock> !info perl
<ubot-it> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.22.1-9 (xenial), package size 231 kB, installed size 669 kB
<gigirock> kalo90pc, si usava quando tutto si chiamava unix
<kalo90pc> ne avevo sentito parlare, adesso mi sto ricordando
<gigirock> kalo90pc, se hai fatto l'universita' i tuoi prof si stanno rivoltando nella tomba.....
<kalo90pc> no, tutto autodidatta
<kalo90pc> cmq istallato, adesso?
<gigirock> riprova sudo apt update e poi sudo apt upgrade e vediamo se non da' + errori
<kalo90pc> ok ok
<kalo90pc> gigirock:  https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPKwgzQyYhY
<kalo90pc> il primo è andato bene
<kalo90pc> provo con upgrade
<kalo90pc> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghO8YDq818c3
<gigirock> kalo90pc, 1100 pacchi attendono l'upgrade......
<gigirock> sudo apt install --reinstall packagekit
<kalo90pc> quindi mi attacco?
<gigirock> !info packagekit
<ubot-it> packagekit (source: packagekit): Provides a package management service. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8.17-4ubuntu6~gcc5.4ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 269 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<gigirock> kalo90pc, reinstalla forzatamente i pacchetti che danno errore , poi alla fine rimangono solo i pacchetti di sistema , una volta che si aggiornano quelli il sistema dovrebbe tornare stabile....
<kalo90pc> gigirock: grazie davvero, provo appena finisce
<kalo90pc> ha finito di installare packagekit,
<kalo90pc> ooooooh finalemtne grazie grazie gigirock Mr_Pan vi devo una birra
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-19
<gigirock> kalo90pc, pensa che Mr_Pan beve tra le migliori birre pils del mondo
<kalo90pc> abita in Germania?
<gigirock> yes
<gigirock> e' un cervello emigrato
<kalo90pc> però si frequenta le bionde,
<gigirock> eh il fascino latino......
<gigirock>  a Napoli quelli come lui li chiamano 'sciupafemmine' .....
<kalo90pc> il fascino del fiorello oserei dire fa emigrare a tutti
<grifits> uongiorno vorrei creare una usb dell'ultima versione di ubuntu tramite knoppix 7.7 ma non trovo al suo interno il programma creazione di disco di avvio.....qualcuno mi può aiutare?grazie
<smollet> ciao a tutti. ricevo da qualche tempo su thunderbird la seguente richiesta enter the master password for the software security device. inserisco la password, ma la cosa si ripresenta ad ogni riavvio. ho reagito male credo, ho annullato gli account e adesso nion riesco a recuperare le cartelle di posta
<smollet> qualcuno sa come risolvere, se possibile?
<smollet> nessuna risposta?
<gigirock> smollet, mi son perso la domanda, copia incolla... ancora una volta
<smollet> ciao gigirock . ricevo da qualche tempo su thunderbird la seguente richiesta enter the master password for the software security device. inserisco la password, ma la cosa si ripresenta ad ogni riavvio. ho reagito male credo, ho annullato gli account e adesso nion riesco a recuperare le cartelle di post
<smollet> non so se è chiaro
<gigirock> smollet, annullato gli account...... quali ?
<smollet> gigirock, un paio, ma guardando du .thunderbird mi pare che ci siano le cartelle, solo che non riesco a riattivarle... ill sistema mi chiede questa password e non so a che serve
<smollet> gigirock, hai capito il problema?
<gigirock> no
<Gaerandir90> salve ho installato vlc ma dopo l'installamento tramite gestore di pacchetti mi ha dato questo
<Gaerandir90> W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/root/.synaptic/tmp//tmp_cl' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permesso negato)
<smollet> gigirock, allora vediamo il problema che ha generato i conseguenti problemi ed indotto me a fare delle stupidaggini
<[Enrico]> smollet: la master password di thunderbird è la password per sbloccare il portafogli delle password criptato
<smollet> gigirock, che cosa significa la password che viene richiesta ad ogni riavvio e ad ogni scarico messaggi? enter the master password for the software security device
<[Enrico]> smollet: praticamente salvare le password in chairo sul disco rigido è molto pericoloso, quindi thunderbird (e anche firefox) ti danno la possibilità di criptare le password salvate su disco, tramite una master password. Inserita quella tutte le altre password possono essere decriptate. Ovviamente la master password viene chiesta ad ogni avvio
<smollet> ciao [Enrico] e chi glierl'ha inserita questa password?
<[Enrico]> smollet: tu
<smollet> [Enrico], se l'ho inserita non me ne sono accorto, è possibile rimuoverla?
<Gaerandir90> ogni volta firefox  me la chiede
<[Enrico]> smollet: si è possibile rimuoverla, ma bisogna conoscerla
<Gaerandir90> salvare la password etcc, io dico di si
<[Enrico]> smollet: altrimenti si può rimuovere ma tutte le password salvate vengono perse
<[Enrico]> Gaerandir90: se non hai settato la master password è molto periicoloso e non dovresti (oppure setta la master password)
<[Enrico]> si può settare a posteriori
<smollet> [Enrico], le password degli account le ho scritte, quindi non sarebbe un problema, ma la domanda è che poi ho fatto io il disastro, cancellando 2 account che non serviva
<Gaerandir90> cos'e sta master password?
<smollet> [Enrico], il problema che mentre scrivo continuo a dargli le due possibili password che posso aver digitato, ma non gli vanno bene
<[Enrico]> Gaerandir90: l'ho spiegato poco fa
<Gaerandir90> ok spe
<Carlin0> smollet, sicuro non sia un problema a livello account mail ?
<Gaerandir90> la master password e quella password che viene richiesta all'avvio di linux?
<smollet> Carlin0, e già è il motivo per cui ho cancellato gli account per ricrearli, ma non avevo capito questa cosa che adesso mi sta rompendo...
<Carlin0> smollet, hai cancellato gli account come ?
<smollet> Carlin0, account di posta elimina
<Carlin0> ma su thunderbird ?
<smollet> Carlin0, sì certo
<smollet> da preferenze
<Gaerandir90> io non c'e lo thunderbird
<smollet> Carlin0, scusa da impostazioni account di thunderbird
<smollet> Carlin0, è chiaro non gli ho confermato la cancellazione delle cartelle
<smollet> [Enrico], come si cancella questa password comparsa dopo aggiornamento di thunderbird
<Carlin0> smollet, hai provato a cancellare la cartella delle impostazioni di thunderbird ?
<smollet> Carlin0, no solo 2 account
<Carlin0> smollet, hai altri account ?
<Carlin0> su thuderbird intendo
<smollet> Carlin0, altri 2 account, pec e gmail
<Carlin0> eeh allora se cancelli la cartella perdi tutte le impostazioni
<smollet> Carlin0, scusa quale cartella? o stai scrivendo di account
<Carlin0> smollet, gli account e le impostazioni del programma vengono salvati in una cartella nascosta
<Carlin0> se cancelli quella azzeri tutto
<dextm80> ciao Carlin0
<smollet> Carlin0, non ho cancellato nulla di cartelle, ti ripeto solo 2 account sotto impostazioni account di thunderbird
<dextm80> avrei bisogno di una mano per risolvere una questione di permessi
<dextm80> per dare i permessi a www:data li ho tolti al mio utente
<Carlin0> smollet, eh ma alle volte cancellarla è la via + semplice
<smollet> Carlin0, ma per cancellarla cosa avrei dovuto fare?
<dextm80> li vorrei per tutti e due
<[Enrico]> smollet: non lo so, mai cancellata. Suppongo basti andare nelle impostazioni di thunderbird e disabilitarla
<dextm80> il problema è su un hdd
<dextm80> sdb1 per l'esattezza
<Carlin0> !invio | dextm80
<ubot-it> dextm80: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<dextm80> ok sorry
<smollet> [Enrico], e da dove si disabilita? farlo quindi vale per tutte le email
<dextm80> dicevo su sbd1 non riesco a scrivere ne a leggere alcune cose con il mio utente
<dextm80> dopo che ho dato dei permessi a www:data
<Mr_Pan> dextm80, ww-data e´da ieri che scrivi sbagliato
<Mr_Pan> www-data
<dextm80> è vero
<dextm80> www-data chiedo venia
<dextm80> www-data ora scrive e legge mente MIOUTENTE no
<Mr_Pan> dextm80, inserisci il tuo utente nel gruppo www-data
<dextm80> l'ho fatto
<dextm80> da gestione utenti
<Carlin0> !invio | dextm80
<ubot-it> dextm80: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, gnafa
<dextm80> fiscali :)
<Mr_Pan> dextm80, mi fai uno screenshot della schermata Gestione utneti dove si vede che il tuo utnete fa parte di www-data  ?
<dextm80> ok come te la posto poi?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<smollet> Carlin0, ho frugato su strumenti, ma non trovo la disabilitazione di questa password
<Carlin0> smollet, se hai i dati di tutti gli account la via + breve è resettare thunderbird come ti avevo detto
<dextm80> http://prntscr.com/i2le70
<dextm80> Mr_Pan:
<smollet> Carlin0, che vuol dire resettare? ho già rifatto l'account cancellato, ma la richiesta della password continua, è a tempo
<Carlin0> smollet, te l'ho detto prima cancellando la cartella delle impostazioni di thunderbird
<smollet> Carlin0, ok ma non la trovo, mi sapresti dire dove la trovo?
<Carlin0> smollet, hai i dati di tutti gli account per re impostarli ?
<Mr_Pan> urca mica ricordavo di avere questo nick da tanti anni
<smollet> Carlin0, sì certo
<Carlin0> smollet, chiudi thunderbird e scrivi in un terminale rm ~/.thunderbird
<Carlin0> ops scusa
<Carlin0> smollet, chiudi thunderbird e scrivi in un terminale rm -r ~/.thunderbird
<smollet> Carlin0, ma così lo cancello
<Carlin0> so 2 ore che te lo dico : cancelli le impostazioni smollet
<smollet> Carlin0, dentro ci sono le cartelle di posta
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto ...
<smollet> Carlin0, ho capito che dovrei disabilitare non cancellare
<Carlin0> smollet, poi dipende se tieni le cartelle in locale o remoto , io questo non lo posso sapere
<smollet> Carlin0, se cancello .thunderbird dove ritrovo le cartelle di posta? scusa eh
<Carlin0> io ad esempio le lascio in remoto
<smollet> Carlin0, non lo so se sono sul server, ma non credo
<remixtj> smollet: consiglio mio
<dextm80> Mr_Pan: hai visto il link?
<remixtj> smollet: rinomina la cartella .thunderbird
<remixtj> in .thunderbird.old
<smollet> remixtj, mi sembra la cosa più logica grazie
<remixtj> ti rifai la configurazione poi cerchi i file mbox dentro alla .thunderbird.old e li reimporti (cerca qual è la procedura più aggiornata su google)
<smollet> remixtj, ok grazie, devo esser sicuro di avere le cartelle di posta, la dir è piuttosto corposa, quindi deve esserci roba
<Carlin0> si ma al tempo stesso reimportando potresti anche reimportare il problema , cmq prova
<smollet> remixtj, il problema semmai è riportare le cartelle sui nuovi accounbt
<remixtj> ma non è un problema
<smollet> remixtj, a saperlo è facile
<smollet> Carlin0, scrive che potrebbe ripresentarsi il problema
<remixtj> ma non credo, perchè io ti ho suggerito soltanto di importare le cartelle con le mail, non il resto delle configurazioni
<Carlin0> smollet, ma ho scritto anche di provare
<smollet> Carlin0, sì certo ma adesso ho paura a fare qualsiasi cosa, non so mi spiego
<Carlin0> io tengo tutto in remoto , quindi non saprei
<smollet> ok vedo di fare qualcosa, con relativi backup prima
<smollet> grazie a tutti del contributo. mi ripresenterò per l'esito
<Gaerandir90> salve ho installato vlc ma dopo l'installamento tramite gestore di pacchetti mi ha dato questo
<Gaerandir90> W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/root/.synaptic/tmp//tmp_cl' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permesso negato)
<Carlin0> Gaerandir90, ma sei su uubntu ?
<Carlin0> ubuntu*
<Gaerandir90> kubuntu
<Gaerandir90> :D
<Carlin0> e usi root ?
<Gaerandir90> lo installato tramite gestore dei pacchetti
<Gaerandir90> quindi penso di no
<Gaerandir90> sul terminale uso sempre "user"
<Gaerandir90> Carlin0
<Carlin0> Gaerandir90, chiudi gestore pacchetti e dai da terminale sudo rm -r /root/.synaptic/
<Gaerandir90> mi dice permesso negato Carlin0
<Carlin0> con sudo ?
<Gaerandir90> devo mettere sudo rm etcc?
<Carlin0> devi dare il comando completo
<Gaerandir90> mi cheide la password e poi ritorna normale
<Carlin0> ma l'hai dato ?
<Gaerandir90> gabriele@Gabriele:~$ sudo rm -r /root/.synaptic/
<Gaerandir90> rm: impossibile rimuovere '/root/.synaptic/': File o directory non esistente
<Carlin0> pappa a dopo
<Gaerandir90> a dopo
<smollet> ciao a tutti. allora sono riuscito a disabilitare la password maledetta che si trova qui https://support.mozilla.org/it/kb/Utilizzare%20una%20password%20principale%20per%20proteggere%20le%20password%20salvate?redirectlocale=en-US&redirectslug=Protecting+stored+passwords+using+a+master+password
<smollet> per chi fosse interessato a risolvere lo stesso problema
<Gaerandir90> ottimo
<smollet> ovviamente occorre sapere la password, dopo diversi tentativi ho beccato quella giusta
<Gaerandir90> ok guardo se c'e lo io
<Gaerandir90> c'e lo disativata
<Mr_Pan> !chat | smollet
<ubot-it> smollet: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<smollet> ora domando a Carlin0 a remixtj e [Enrico] se ricreo gli account non ho fatto nulla, per recuperare le cartelle di posta, sbaglio? cosa dovrei fare? sostituire il nuovo account con quello vecchio salvato?
<Mr_Pan> smollet, qua si linkano solo link della docuementazione Ubuntu ufficiale ... per tutto il resto usa chat per favore
<smollet> ok capito
<Livios> Buongiorno a tutti
<Livios> ubuntu software non mi installa nulla e mi da questo messaggio
<Livios> seguono gli errori dettagliati del gestore dei pacchetti
<Livios> apt  transaction returned result exit-failed
<Livios> mi aiutate per favore???
<Livios> ieri ho chiesto aiuto ma mi avete quasi cacciato.
<Livios> non so proprio a chi rivolgermi.
<Mr_Pan> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Livios> ok ok ma non ho capito se qualcuno mi da una mano o meno.
<Mr_Pan> Livios, ieri ti abbiamo cacciato  ?
<Livios> più o meno
<Mr_Pan> Livios, tu devi fare la tua domanda piu dettaliata possibile
<Mr_Pan> poi chi sa o chi ha tempo ti  rispondera... se e quando hanno tampo e voglia ...
<Mr_Pan> non esiste nessun tipo di obbligo ...
<Livios> credimi che più dettagliata di così non riesco proprio a porla.
<Mr_Pan> Livios, copia e incolla i messaggi di errore e mettili su paste
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> incolla qua il link di paste cosi si possono leggere
<Livios> scusate la mia immensa ignoranza nel campo, ma non so che cosa sia un paste
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> Livios, leggi ...
<[Enrico]> Livios: un paste è un servizio web. Siccome non si possono incollare lunghi output qui in chat è stato creato un servizio web apposta dove puoi incollare (in inglese paste) testi lungi con i messaggi di errore completi e poi mandarci il link
<Mr_Pan> Wollino, ciao
<Mr_Pan> Torpedo_Smash, ciao
<Torpedo_Smash> Mr_Pan salve
<Mr_Pan> ciao visika
<Gaerandir90> salve una domanda
<Gaerandir90> come si chiama il menu inbasso centrato, tipo mac
<Gaerandir90> ciao rek
<rek> ciao
<Gaerandir90> come si chiama il menu inbasso centrato, tipo mac
<Gaerandir90> toolbar?
<Carlin0> !ripeti | Gaerandir90
<ubot-it> Gaerandir90: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Gaerandir90> rek e entrato dopo la mia domanda
<rek> dock
<Gaerandir90> dock?
<Carlin0> rek, usi kde ?
<rek> tempo fa
<Gaerandir90> ho vist un video e volevo mettere quel menu
<Gaerandir90> ma trasparente
<Mr_Pan> !info awm
<ubot-it> Package awm does not exist in xenial
<Gaerandir90> tramite ubuntu https://www.glx-dock.org/
<Carlin0> Gaerandir90, non interessano le guide sparse nel web o sul tubo qui solo documentazione ufficiale
<Gaerandir90> cosi <3
<Carlin0> Gaerandir90, evita link che non siano relativi alla documentazione ufficiale
<Gaerandir90> infatti il video e tramite kde
<Mr_Pan> Gaerandir90, NOn postare link che non siano documentazione ufficiale Ubuntu!
<Gaerandir90> quindi ufficiale
<Mr_Pan> e non te lo dico piu´
<Gaerandir90> ok mi sto zitto
<Carlin0> Gaerandir90, documentazione ufficiale = ubuntu e nulla altro
<akaki> [(status)] ragazzi qual è il comando che debbo utilizzare da terminale per comprimere e separare un file in più parti di una data dimenzione?
<akaki> dimensione*
<gigirock_> akaki: cioè vuoi creare un archivio multiplo ?
<akaki> gigirock_: ho un file un po' pesante e lo voglio separare in due
<akaki> spero di essermi spiegato
<drox> Buona sera, volevo installare java8 sul mio ubuntu 16.10 ma non mi porta a buon fine l'installazione qui trovate il messaggio. https://paste.ubuntu.com/26417816/
<brambilla> ciao ho un problema con Ubuntu versione 17.10:
<brambilla> la tastiera del pc non mi funziona correttamente
<brambilla> spiego meglio , quando tengo premuto un tasto non funziona piu l'inserimento di caratteri
<brambilla> molto frustrante quando devo cancellare
<brambilla> ah non è stato ancora corretto il baco ho letto
<brambilla> sono vittima del baco #1722290
<brambilla> #1722298 non 90 ho sbagliato a scrivere , sapete com'è la tastiera va a rilento
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-20
<shez> salve a tutti
<shez> dopo aver fatto un aggiornamento, sul log di sistema mi compare questo messaggio: https://pastebin.com/Rh93Rq8R
<shez> come posso risolvere?
<Robertow> Potete aiutarmi a risolvere il problema dell'audio in Ubuntu 17.10, funziona tuto benissimo mono che l'audio. Grazie
<davide> exit
<Arkanos> salve sapete come si attiva lo scroll del mouse ?
<gigirock> Arkanos, di solito da solo... il mouse e' usb ? e' stato utilizzato durante l'installazione ?
<Arkanos> wireless
<Arkanos> logitech dzl-m-rce95
<Arkanos> si certo era collegato durante l'installazione
<Arkanos> gigirock
<gigirock> Arkanos, non va lo scroll significa che non funziona la rotella centrale ?
<Arkanos> si nn scorrono le pagine
<Arkanos> ma su  win7 funziona
<gigirock> Arkanos, anche se premi sulla rotella non funziona ?
<Arkanos> è un problema che ho su ubuntu
<gigirock> Arkanos, hai installato ubuntu che distro che versione ?
<Arkanos> il clic fuziona
<Arkanos> 16.04
<Arkanos> lts
<gigirock> Arkanos, nel pannello impostazioni non c'e' niente a riguardo ?
<gigirock> System Settings > Mouse and TouchPad. controlla le opzioni
<Arkanos> no solo la modifica della velocità dei clic e del puntatore
<gigirock> Arkanos, gia' fatto sudo apt update e sudo apt upgrade ?
<gigirock> Arkanos, dopo apt fai sudo apt install pastebinit
<gigirock> dopo lsusb -vv | pastebinit e appiccica qui il link risultante
<Arkanos> ok
<Arkanos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26423710/
<gigirock> Arkanos, cosa c'e' connesso sulle porte usb ? oltre al mouse ?
<Arkanos> ma il mouse non e connesso usb
<gigirock> Arkanos, dai dimmi come e' collegato il mouse ... bluetooth wifi o cosa
<Arkanos> ai conettori tondi
<gigirock> Arkanos, e' un mouse wireless ?
<Arkanos> si
<gigirock> ma collegato alla porta ps2 ?
<Arkanos> e il sensore del mouse e tastiera è colegato alle porte ps2
<gigirock> Arkanos, sono cose un po' speciali..... ( vecchie ) ci vuole un driver speciale magari
<Arkanos> https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hBKLpyWD6u3
<gigirock> Arkanos, prova ad aprire due applicazioni.... usando lo scroll 'zompi' da una all'altra ?
<gigirock> !image Arkanos
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'image Arkanos'
<gigirock> !images Arkanos
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'images Arkanos'
<gigirock> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Arkanos> https://imgur.com/N2BuzCr
<gigirock> Arkanos, si si conosco l'articolo e' roba un po' vecchia......
<Arkanos> vabbe tanto la devo cambiare
<Arkanos> è che senza scroll è fastidioso
<Arkanos> non scorro manco tra gli spazi di lavoro
<gigirock> Arkanos, devi controllare la conf del mouse , spesso i ps2 vengono configurati con 5 bottoni e assegnato allo scroll i bottoni 4 e 5
<gigirock> Arkanos, con 2 app aperte cosa succede ?
<Arkanos> nulla
<Arkanos> non mi cambia quella in prima vista
<gigirock> ok ...aspe
<Arkanos> ne se apro una pg web scorre il testo
<Arkanos> ho installato ora compizconfig da ubuntu software
<Arkanos> da li se mi dai mano posso cambiare  le impostazioni
<Arkanos> https://imgur.com/IF5s6KK
<gigirock> Arkanos, io ora devo andare ma devi usare dconf-editor , lo installi sudo apt install dconf-editor
<Arkanos> ???
<Motore> BuonaSera a tutti, ho installato versione 16.04.03 lts tenendo la vecchia partizione home ma adesso ho un problema di login loop e dopo aver provato diverse soluzioni nei forum non riesco ad accedere qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<motore> ho un problema di login loop dopo essere passatp dalla 14.04 lts a 16.04 lts (nuova insallazione) mantenendo la vecchia /home, ho provato diverse soluzioni presenti nei forum senza successo... qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<it-32mac> sera
<xdb6f> sera
<it-32mac> ragazzi sapete perche questa cosa non funziona su lxdehttps://www.selectallfromdual.com/blog/2639/ubuntu-e-il-tasto-alt-gr-sul-mac
<dextm80> ciao ragazzi, qualche anima pia che mi aiuta a sistemare i miei permessi di scrittura/lettura su un hdd?
<damni> dextm80: forse e' meglio se descrivi cosa vuoi fare
<dextm80> ciao damni
<dextm80> dopo aver dato i permessi a www-data su sdb1, mi ritrovo col mio utente che non può scrivere, io vorrei scrivesse sia UTENTE che www-data
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-21
<giseelab> ciao,  ho Ubuntu versione 15 e per una serie di motivi non ho mai scaricato gli aggiornamenti, ora voglio scaricare Ubuntu 17 ma non ci riesco
<giseelab> ho fatto il downlaod, ho il file iso ma non so come fare l'installazione
<manu83> buona sera a tutti
<manu83> sono un neofita ed ho installato sul mio pc Xubuntu. Da terminale ho seguito tutte le istruzioni riportate sulla guida di Droghetti ma ho problemi con Java
<manu83> mi da un errore nel download dice error404
<kodan> ciao raga!! un informazione: il bug di ubuntu 17 che corrompe il bios è stato fixato? sono state rilasciate le iso Aggiornate?
<kodan> 1
<kodan> c nessuno!?
<kodan> +
<it-32mac>  salve
<Eman6> Buongiorno
<it-32mac> buongiorno
<Eman6> Vorrei chiedere un informazione, sono un neofita di Linux e un amico mi ha consigliato di installare sul mio vecchio pc xubuntu
<Eman6> Seguo la guida di drogheria e va tutto bene finché non eseguo l, installazione di vari software tra cui Java 8
<Eman6> Al riavvio però mi dice che c è un errore con un applicazione di sistema
<Eman6> E se provo a lanciare Java non c è
<Carlin0> Eman6, qui si tratta solo di documentazione ufficiale per quanto droghetti sia autorevole
<Carlin0> !java | Eman6
<ubot-it> Eman6: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<Eman6> Ah chiedo scusa
<Eman6> Grazie
<it-32mac> Carlin0 non ho ancora risolto per il tasto altgr su macbook 1.1 e riconfigurare la tastiera non ha dato i risultati sperati
<Carlin0> it-32mac, il comando per reimpostarla è quello che ti ho detto ieri , se non funziona sul mac non saprei che dirti
<it-32mac> la cosa strana che dando da terminale xmodmap -e "keycode 104 = ISO_Level3_Shift" funziona ma al riavvio non va
<it-32mac> vorrei solo rimappare un tasto!
<it-32mac> visto che nel mac non ha altgr
<Eman6> Un ultima cosa vorrei chiedere, potreste consigliarmi una guida completa su xubuntu? Lo reinstallato da capo magari risolvo l'errore di sistema. Grazie
<Carlin0> it-32mac, è un hardware particolare che non conosco
<Carlin0> Eman6, che errore ?
<Eman6> Mi dice che un applicazione di sistema non funziona e mi chiede di annullare o inviare il report
<Eman6> Non mi dice l'errore
<Carlin0> di che applicazione parliamo ?
<Carlin0> o meglio : cosa stai cercando di fare ?
<Eman6> Purtroppo lo fa all,'accensione dopo l' inserimento della password
<Eman6> Appena accendo, non devo fare nulla solo accendere il pc
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Carlin0> Eman6, magari hai seguito altre guide trovate nel web a casaccio ... evitale
<Eman6> Grazie mille
<Eman6> Riprovo con queste grazie
<Eman6> Ragazzi allora l'errore iniziale non me lo da più, si è risolto da solo credo. comunque quando attivo java mi dice: Impossibile eseguire il comando "/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/bin/jconsole
<Guest94913> buongiorno a tutti ho bisogni di aiuto devo installare la stampante e non riesco brother dcp-j315w
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Guest94913
<ubot-it> Guest94913: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Guest94913, se non viene riconosciuta automaticamente, devi scaricare il driver già pacchettizzato (.deb) da qui: http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=dcpj315w_eu_as&os=128&flang=English
<fabio_cc> Guest94913, ci sono i driver sia per la stampa che per la scansione
<Eman6> buongiorno
<Eman6> quando tento di installare java sul mio Xubuntu mi esce il seguente errore
<Eman6> download failed
<fabio_cc> Eman6, come provi ad installarlo?
<Eman6> scrivendo sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Eman6> poi scrivo v
<Eman6> sudo apt-get update
<Eman6> ed infine sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<Eman6> mi da un messaggio di errore di elaborazione del pacchetto oracle-java8-installer e restituisce l'errore 1
<fabio_cc> manco il tempo
<Guest94913> non sto riuscendo nonostante i draiver installati ce un altra soluzione per lo scanner
<fabio_cc> quindi la stampante funziona?
<dextm80> ciao
<it-32mac> Carlin0 sono finalmente riuscito a utilizzare il tasto altgr non presente sul mac ;)
<it-32mac> lo spiego magari serve ad altri..riconfigurando la tastiera con sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<it-32mac> al posto di scegliere tasiera macbook
<it-32mac> scegliere generica104 tasti pc
<it-32mac> poi come layout scegliere italiana
<it-32mac> e come tasto da usare alt destro
<it-32mac> scegliere windows destro (sarebbe il tasto mela sulla destra)
<it-32mac> nessun tasto componi
<it-32mac> Usare Ctrl+Alt+Backspace per terminare il server X?  ho scelto no
<it-32mac> riavviando tutto funziona e avremo finalmente anche su macbook il nostro altgr per i simbolo @ ecc ecc
<it-32mac> :)
<it-32mac> ciao buon pranzo e grazie
<manu16> buongiorno a tutti
<gigirock> manu16, ciao e buona domenica
<manu16> ho xubuntu sul mio pc, volevo chiedere se attualmente i repository per java con ppa funzionano
<manu16> nel senso che da terminale voglio installare java ma mi restituisce errore 1
<manu16> come se su quel repository non c'è java
<Carlin0> manu16, che versione di xubuntu usi ?
<Mr_Pan> mapreri, non usare ppa
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, sempre lui   [12:17:03] <Eman6> scrivendo sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Mr_Pan> mapreri, sorry ;D
<Eman9> buona sera a tutti
<ALE67> buonasera
<ALE67> a chi posso chiedere perchè non mi si installa java 8 su xubuntu?
<ALE67> è un problema del mio pc?
<Instal> ciao a tutti
<Instal> ho un problema quando installo ubuntu 17.10 da chiavetta
<Instal> masterizzo la chiavetta con unbootin però quando la avvio si blocca su una schermate nera con una scritta
<Instal> soluzioni? grazie
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato
<Instal> ah! cosa mi consigli per masterizzare la chiavetta da windows?
<Carlin0> da windows usa rufus
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Instal> grazie!provo subito!
<manu8> buonasera
<manu8> ragazzi buonasera, ho installato sul mio pavillion vecchio di 17 anni linux xubuntu
<manu8> volevo avere anche java 8
<gigirock> sudo apt install java8
<manu8> provo grazie
<gigirock> !info java
<ubot-it> Package java does not exist in xenial
<manu8> mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto java
<gigirock> !java | manu8
<ubot-it> manu8: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<manu8> purtroppo ho visto già questa guida e seguo le sue istruzioni ma alla fine restituisce un messaggio di errore 1
<manu8> purtroppo qui non posso postarvi la foto
<manu8> non ne capisco ma è come se non fosse possibile raggiungere il pacchetto java
<manu8> inoltre e non vi disturbo più se scrivo java - version non mi dice come vedo nella guida la versione di java
<gigirock> manu8, tu vuoi il runtime di java 8 ?
<manu8> si grazie
<gigirock> aspe
<manu8> si
<gigirock> !info java-package
<ubot-it> java-package (source: java-package): Utility for creating Java Debian packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.61 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 70 kB
<gigirock> manu8, installa questo
<manu8> ok provo, grazie
<manu8> perdonate la super ignoranza, il comando è sudo apt-get-install java-package?
<gigirock> yes
<manu8> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-14
<mpuliti> Buongiorno
<mpuliti> Ho acquistato dalla Dell il computer Inspiron 15 3000-3573 con Ubuntu 16.04. Tale PC ha il Processore della Intel Pentium Silver N5000 Processor (4M Cache, up to 2.7 GHz). Sul sito della tu
<mpuliti> C'è qualcuno?!
<mpuliti> Sul sito della Dell è scritto che ci sarà un Additional Sotfware for N-Series.
<Carlin0> mpuliti, ma il problema quale sarebbe ?
<mpuliti> Cosa significa?!
<Carlin0> non mi pare che questa cosa abbia a che fare col supporto a ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat | mpuliti
<ubot-it> mpuliti: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mpuliti> Ok, ma quale è la differenza tra Ubuntu 16.04 e Ubuntu 16.04 SP1?!... Grazie.
<Carlin0> ubuntu 16.04 sp1 non è roba da supporto ufficiale ubuntu , forse devi rivolgerti a dell
<mpuliti> Quale è la Differenza tra Ubuntu 16.04  e Ubuntu 16.04 SP1?! Grazie.
<Carlin0> ripeto ...
<Carlin0> ubuntu 16.04 sp1 non è roba da supporto ufficiale ubuntu , forse devi rivolgerti a dell
<mpuliti> A quindi sono diversi?!... Ok!!
<Carlin0> è software che fanno loro (dell) quindi chiedi a loro
<mpuliti> No perché Dell da supporto solo a Windows!!... Ok!!
<Carlin0> e noi diamo supporto solo al software che proviene dai repo ubuntu
<[Enrico]> mpuliti: tecnicamente non è del tutto vero. Dell vende il laptop con Ubuntu e ha un certo livello di supporto per Ubuntu
<mpuliti> Ok, quindi con la scritta SP1 è personalizzato Dell. Ho provato a chiamarli e mi hanno detto che il supporto tecnico al livello di software lo fanno solo con Windows.
<Carlin0> !chat | mpuliti
<ubot-it> mpuliti: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mpuliti> Ok. Vi ringrazio infinitamente.
<Manuela> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova qui e spero di non fare casino!
<Manuela> Ho un problema con Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. L'audio non funziona!!!
<Manuela> Ho provato a seguire mille forum e indicazioni ma nulla... purtroppo sono veramente ignorante su come gestire il pc e non so davvero che fare
<Manuela> Con la versione 16.04 non ho mai avuto problemi
<Manuela> Grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-15
<bendy> ciao, ho appena installato un 18.04 lts su un compiuterino PEAQ, installato acceso non vede wifi e mi chiede wifi adapter??? non c'è possibilita di collegamento lan
<bendy> ciao, ho appena installato un 18.04 lts su un compiuterino PEAQ, installato, acceso non vede dispositivi di rete e mi chiede wifi adapter??? non c'è possibilita di collegamento lan
<bendy> a iu tooo
<Uzzi> bendy: se da riga di comando dai lspci vedi la scheda di rete?
<bendy> <Uzzi> ciao, no non la vede
<Uzzi> mmmmm
<bendy> nel frattempo ho reinstallato 16.04 per vedere se cambia qualcosa ma non la vede ne uno ne l'altro
<Uzzi> nemmeno se avvi la Live della 18.04?
<bendy> eh del 18 non saprei perche la sto faccendo dalla usb. con il 16 non la vede manco in live, ho provato prima
<Carlin0> bendy, sicuro che funzioni la scheda ?
<bendy> <Carlin0>si prima col windows funzionava
<Carlin0> non prima , ora
<bendy> ora no, non sono sicuro. se non la vede manco con lspci?? non so che dirvi
<Uzzi> potresti  postare su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com lspci
<bendy> come faccio se è fuori rete, è uno di quei comp senza lan
<Uzzi> allora una foto su https://pasteboard.co/
<bendy> ok
<bendy> https://pasteboard.co/HWzU1wa.jpg
<Uzzi> lspci | grep Network
<Uzzi> lspci -knn|grep Net -A2
<bendy> ok
<bendy> non mi da niente ne con primo ne col secondo comando
<bendy> https://pasteboard.co/HWzYVpv.jpg
<bendy> <Uzzi>secondo te se provo reinstallare 18.04 potrebbe cambiare qualcosa??
<Uzzi> mizzeca
<Uzzi> non riconosce harware di rete
<bendy> ...
<bendy> che strano... è nuovo sto compiuterino. provo reinstallare il 18. ci sentiamo dopo, intanto grazie
<Uzzi> bendy: cmq ha solo wifi non lan giusto?
<bendy> <Uzzi>si
<bendy> <Uzzi>la stessa cosa , identica con il 18.04
<bendy> vi ringrazio e vi saluto , torno per le 10 stasera, se vi viene in mente quaalcosa ;-)
<bendy> tnx
<Mr_Pan> ciao Uzzi
<Uzzi> Mr_Pan: hola
<gianfranco> #apertium
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-16
<yolpe> ciao, non riesco a ridimensionare la partizione di windows con gparted da live lubuntu 18.04. dal messaggio di gparted forse mancano i pacchetti ntfs-3g / ntfsprogs ma non riesco a scaricarli da terminale (obsoleti o da altra sorgente)
<yolpe> il fine è creare spazio per istallare lubuntu 16.04 alternate e non perdere i dati  nella partizione win di questo vecchio portatile
<[Enrico]> yolpe: come alternativa (non supportate da Ubuntu, in quanto di terze parti) è usare il livecd fornito da gparted: https://gparted.org/livecd.php
<yolpe> capisco, mi dai  una mano a verificare che il problema sia proprio dovuto a quei pacchetti mancanti e non altro
<yolpe> ?
<[Enrico]> yolpe: sinceramente mi sembra strano in quanto il livecd di ubuntu può ridimensionare le partizioni di Windows durante l'installazione, quindi i pacchetti necessari dovrebbero essere inclusi
<[Enrico]> yolpe: tuttavia le partizioni di Windows non sono sempre ridimensionabili, forse il problema è quello
<[Enrico]> la cosa migliore è reinstallare Windows in una partizione più piccola
<yolpe> anzi, mi scuso ma ho detto una cosa sbagliata il ntfs-3g c'è ed è aggiornato, il ntfsprogs manca e non riesco a scaricarlo perchè obsoleto
<yolpe> allora credo sia la cosa che mi dici che non sono ridimensionabili le partizioni purtroppo... non lo sapevo
<[Enrico]> yolpe: aspetta un secondo, sto controllando ntfsprogs
<[Enrico]> yolpe: forse ha solo cambiato nome il pacchetto
<yolpe> grazie
<[Enrico]> yolpe: si ntfsprogs non esiste più, è tutto incluso in ntfs-3g ora
<[Enrico]> incluso il comando per fare il resize del file system
<yolpe> quindi è proprio il problema che non si lascia ridimensionare la partizione come è creata in questo pc
<yolpe> non c'è modo di forzare la cosa ?
<[Enrico]> yolpe: usa Windows per ridimensionare la partizione, puoi farlo con il suo gestore dei dischi
<yolpe> ok provo, grazie
<yolpe> ciao
<[Enrico]> tuttavia quello che ho detto rimane valido: ci sono dei file in Windows che non possono essere mossi (per quanto questo possa sembrare assurdo così sembra)
<[Enrico]> ciao
<yolpe> è un win xp... vale anche per quello?
<yolpe> cmq dai, vado a provare il ridimensionamento da windows grazie
<Manuela> Ciao a tutti
<bendy> ciao a tutti. ho appena installato un 18.04 lts su un compiuterino PEAQ, installato, acceso non vede dispositivi di rete e mi chiede wifi adapter??? non c'è possibilita di collegamento lan
<bendy> con lspci non vede la scheda rete
<bendy> https://pasteboard.co/HWzU1wa.jpg
<Carlin0> bendy, sudo lshw -C network ?
<bendy> https://pasteboard.co/HWzYVpv.jpg
<[Enrico]> bendy: se lspci non vede la scheda l'hardware è danneggiato, oppure la scheda non è pci (potrebbe essere USB)
<bendy> <Carlin0>ok
<[Enrico]> bendy: il sito che hai usato non è sicuro non possiamo aprire quelle immagini
<Carlin0> quel paste richiede java ...
<Carlin0> infatti
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bendy> ok
<[Enrico]> si è un sito noto per essere scam
<[Enrico]> segnalato ovunque, pieni di virus
<[Enrico]> bendy: meglio se smetti di usarlo
<bendy> me l'ha consigiato ieri uno qua del canale :-)
<bendy> comunque grazie per info
<[Enrico]> bendy: ti ricordi chi?
<Carlin0> ah si mi pare fosse Uzzi ora lo saprà anche lui
<Uzzi> Hola
<bendy> heheh
<[Enrico]> me lo ricordo io
<[Enrico]> [16:45:17] <Uzzi> allora una foto su https://pasteboard.co/
<[Enrico]> banniamo Uzzi
<Carlin0> tadan !
<Carlin0> :P
<enzotib> bannare? chi dobbiamo bannare?
<[Enrico]> enzotib: Uzzi perché consiglia siti con malaware :)
<Carlin0> bendy, allora la vede con quel comando ?
<enzotib> sarà crocifisso in sala mensa
<[Enrico]> ottimo!
<enzotib> o condannato a vedere La corazzata Potemkin
<[Enrico]> mi sembra giusto
<[Enrico]> Uzzi: seriamente parlando, non consigliare più a nessuno di usare quel sito, contiene virus e simili. Dovresti smettere di usarlo anche tu se lo hai usato. E probabilmente controllare attentamente il tuo PC con un antivirus o simile
<bendy>  <Carlin0>http://prntscr.com/m7yykr
<bendy> scusa e girata
<Carlin0> dallo senza punto interrogativo e possibilmente dritto
<bendy> <Carlin0>allora se lo do senza punto interogativo mi esce una scritta breve PCI (sysfs) che dopo viene sostituita con una scritta USB e poi scompare tutto
<Carlin0> bendy, quindi non lo vede ...
<bendy> <Carlin0>pare di no
<[Enrico]> beh se è PCI deve per forza comparire nella lista di lspci, anche se non è una periferica conosciuta. Se non compare vuol dire che non c'è o è rotta
<[Enrico]> stessa cosa per lsusb se è USB, almeno di ID del produttore dovrebbero apparire
<bendy> è un compiterino praticamente nuovo, prima con il windows funzionava la wifi.
<[Enrico]> bendy: eh bisognerebbe sapere marca e modello
<[Enrico]> della scheda wifi intendo
<bendy> <[Enrico]>come faccia a vederla ? dal bios si vede??
<[Enrico]> wifi? ne dubito
<bendy> dal sito del produttore salta fuori questa sigla qua, scusatemi l'ignoranza ; WiFi IEEE 802.11b/g/n
<[Enrico]> si l'ho visto anche io ma non dice ne marca ne modello
<[Enrico]> quelli sono solo gli standard wireless supportati
<Carlin0> bendy, ti resta una opzione : chiavetta usb esterna ...
<bendy> <[Enrico]> prova a dare una occhiata qua per piacere, visto che tratta lo stesso comp. https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-hardware-auf-notebook-wird-nach-installat/
<bendy> <Carlin0>adesso ci provo ma non va bene , non mio il comp.
<bendy> non è mio
<Carlin0> dillo al proprietario , con 10/15 euro risolve
<bendy> con usb esterna funziona...
<[Enrico]> bendy: il penultimo post dice che è una wireless Intel 3165 che è ufficialmente supportata in Linux. Temo che sia il BIOS di quel computer che, per qualche ragione, la blocca se il PC non usa Windows.
<[Enrico]> bug del genere esistono, ce ne sono anche di peggiori
<bendy> non si puo fare nulla??
<[Enrico]> bendy: per il futuro: evitare marche di quel genere, sono spesso problematiche da questo punto di vista
<bendy> condivido, ma ripetto, non è mio e la ragazza s'ha rotto le scatole di windows, siccome nel suo vecchio comp le avevo installato il 14.04 si è trovata bene e...
<[Enrico]> mi sa che l'unica soluzione veloce è comprare una chiavetta USB, non si trova nulla su internet
<bendy> ...
<[Enrico]> eh ao, se non trovi altri per farlo funzionare puoi sempre rimetterci Windows
<bendy> ma dove lo trovo windows per rimetterlo?? non l'ho mai fatto e manco mi è passato per la mente:-D
<bendy> scusate per quale motivo creatore dischi di avvio non mi vede la iso di windows??
<Carlin0> bendy, non uso win da anni ma a quanto ne so devi usare le loro app per fare la chiavetta
<bendy> aaaaaarghhhh !!!!! .....
<bendy> pazzienza
<Carlin0> prova su ...
<Carlin0> !windows | bendy magari loro ne sanno di più
<ubot-it> bendy magari loro ne sanno di più: Per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<bendy> grazie
<yolpe> Ciao, usavo lubuntu 14 fino a qualche mese fa e nel creare i dischi di avvio avevo la possibilità di riservare uno spazio della chiavetta come memoria utilizzabile per dati. ora uso lubuntu 18.4 e nel creatore dischi di avvio non  vedo questa possibilità. sapete dirmi se c'è un modo per riservare spazio dati alla chiavetta?
<Guest26279> Siccome ho un pc lentissimo ed ho la versione 32 bit di ubuntu vorrei sapere se posso forzare la grafica a 16 bit per velocizzare un pochino il sistema.
<yolpe> all
<yolpe> '
<yolpe> all'istallazione di lubuntu 16 non mi permette di modificare le partizioni del portatile, vorrei mostrarvi la foto del log in console per avere consigli
<Guest26279> C'è qualcuno in linea che sa rispondere alla mia domanda, su come forzare la profondità di colore da 32bit a 16?
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-17
<eugenio_> slave ho installato php-fcgi in apache2, non riesco a configurare il log, idee?
<gexplace> ciao a tutti ... ho appena finito di installare xubuntu e ho la necessità di fagirare adobeair per far funzionare il sito di scratch 2.0 qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<[Enrico]> eugenio_: intendi php-fpm? in php-fpm.conf puoi settare le varie opzioni di logging
<gexplace> HELP ... ho bisogno di installare adobe air su xubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> gexplace, è nei repo ubuntu ?
<lupo59> ciao a tutti ho un portatile asus
<lupo59> asus n50vc  ho la cam sottosopra no riesco a mettere limmagine per il verso giusto  .sapete dirmi come fare grazie
<Carlin0> lupo59, con che programma ?
<lupo59> la cam  anche con cheese e l immagine capovolta
<lupo59> nel pc ho due sistemi operativi windows 10 e ubuntu 18.10 con windows la cam sono riuscito a sistenarla ma con ubutu e sottosopra
<lupo59> e no ci riesco
<Carlin0> ah era al contrario anche con win ?
<lupo59> si
<lupo59> con win ci sono riuscito con ua guida che ho trovato su internet
<Carlin0> non saprei si trovano soluzioni ormai obsolete al riguardo ... nulla di attuale
<Carlin0> devo andare ...
<lupo59> ok grazie
<lupo59> buona serata
<Patronus> hi
<Patronus> mi scuso non avevo capito che la chat era in italiano
<Patronus> è da tempo che provo ad installare sul mio hp pavillion 15 ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS in dual boot affianco a windows 10. Ho creato la usb avviabile con rufus selezzionando MBR e FAT 32. quando avvio il computer dall usb mi entra nel grub dove posso tranquillamente selezionare install ubuntu. Da qui viene lanciato ubuntu che si apre correttamente e inizia
<Patronus> a chiedere la lingua che si preferisce per il sistema operativo e dopo pochissimi secondi tutta l'interfaccia si blocca tranne il cursore che è libero di muoversi. il resto non fa esattamente niente. Ho anche provato a premere ctrl+alt+F2 ma non accade niente devo semplicemente spegnere forzatamente il pc. Spero che lei mi possa aiutare.
<Patronus> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Patronus> c'è qualcuno?
<pumapumamagheo> salve a tutti, quando provo ad aprire Gespeaker crasha instantaneamente all'avvio
<pumapumamagheo> ho anche l'errore che mi da quando provo ad avviarlo, dove posso postarlo?
<pumapumamagheo> forse ho trovato il sito dove mettere l'errore che mi da quando provo ad avviarlo
<pumapumamagheo> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/5F3JYKjW9T/
<pumapumamagheo> come faccio a risolverlo?
<pumapumamagheo> oook
<pumapumamagheo> N
<Mr_Pan> !info gespeaker
<ubot-it> gespeaker (source: gespeaker): GTK+ front-end for eSpeak and mbrola. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (bionic), package size 119 kB, installed size 652 kB
<patronus02> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlwQmQMx6CY
<patronus02> potreste aiutarmi a risolvere il problema grazie
<patronus02> yolpe sei un operatore o uno come me che richiede aiuto?
<patronus02> scusa se chiedo ma non sono affatto pratico di questa chat
<yolpe> ciao, sto per chiedere una mano
<patronus02> a ok
<Carlin0> patronus02, scheda video nvidia 1050 ?
<patronus02> si
<patronus02> nvidia gtx 1050 non ti
<Carlin0> !parametridiavvio | patronus02 usa il parametro nomodeset
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> un attimo
<Carlin0> !parametriavvio | patronus02 usa il parametro nomodeset
<ubot-it> patronus02 usa il parametro nomodeset: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<patronus02> a me lo schermo non rimane nero nurante la lettura della usb
<patronus02> parte l'installazione che però dopo quelche secondo si blocca totalmente
<patronus02> adesso provo a fare quello che dicono in quella pagina internet grazie mille ti sapro dire @carlino
<Carlin0> nomodeset
<patronus02> nomodeset? che significa
<yolpe> ho istallato lubuntu 16.04, su notebook HP celeron M, la scheda wi fi non funziona. ho già istallato i driver proprietari. al comando iwconfig lo e eth0 "nowirless extention" non vedo la scheda. con lspcmi
<yolpe> trovo Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<yolpe> qualcuno sa aiutarmi a farla andare?
<Carlin0> ci sono vari parametri da scegliere  patronus02 tu devi scegliere nomodeset
<patronus02> ok
<patronus02> grazie mille
<Carlin0> !bcm | yolpe prova a purgare i driver proprietari e a mettere quelli open
<ubot-it> yolpe prova a purgare i driver proprietari e a mettere quelli open: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<patronus02> adesso spengo il pc e provo. Non so se riuscirò a tornare in questa conversazione per ringraziarti carlino quindi lo faccio preventivamente Grazie mille è da ore e ore che vado dietro a questo problema e non ne uscivo
<yolpe> Carlin0 , posso provare, ma ho messo i driver proprietari perchè prima, appena istallato il SO non funzionva cmq
<yolpe> ah no scusa Carlin0 , quelli che mi proponi non avevo provato scusa
<Carlin0> yolpe, un'altra cosa : hai il secure boot attivo ?
<yolpe> non so proprio cosa sia
<Carlin0> è un pc nuovo ? hai uefi ?
<yolpe> no è un celeron m vecchissimo
<Carlin0> ok allora prova a levare prima i driver proprietari e a mettere quelli open
<yolpe> ok sto provando
<yolpe> Carlin0 devo prima rimuovere i driver propietari o posso "istallare sopra"
<Carlin0> prima leva ...
<yolpe> come?
<Carlin0> hai letto la guida che ti ho linkato ?
<yolpe> si, sto leggendo
<yolpe> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<yolpe> lo danno per lubuntu 14 posso fare lo stesso
<yolpe> ?
<Carlin0> sudo apt -y purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> e poi
<Carlin0> sudo apt -i install firmware-b43-installer
<Carlin0> e dopo riavvii
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> sudo apt -y install firmware-b43-installer
<yolpe> ok ok
<yolpe> vuoi prima vedere l'output di lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network
<Carlin0> il comando con -i è sbagliato
<yolpe> si avevo capito
<yolpe> Carlin0 ho fatto riavvio e poi ti so dire
<Pipposper1234231> Scusate io avrei un problema
<Pipposper1234231> Carlino0 posso chiedere a te?
<Carlin0> Pipposper1234231, esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde
<yolpe> Carlin0 perfetto grazie ora funziona
<Carlin0> ottimo yolpe :)
<yolpe> :)
<Pipposper1234231> Eccomi
<Pipposper1234231> Carlino sono patronus02 di prima per favore non bannarmi
<Pipposper1234231> Ho provato a seguire la guida che mi avevi gentilmente linkato ma quella funziona solo per ubuntu 14 e 16 non peril 18 credo
<Carlin0> ti ha bannato il bot perchè entravi uscivi di continuo , cmq la guida va bene anche per la 18.04
<Pipposper1234231> Ma in alto a destra nella pagina c'è scritto che è verificata per 14 e 16 non 18
<Pipposper1234231> Io ho provato a digitare un qualsiasi carattere appena selezionta la modalità live ma non mi fa scegliere niente
<Carlin0> Pipposper1234231, con cosa hai preparato la chiavetta usb ?
<Pipposper1234231> Rufus
<Carlin0> stai installando ubuntu o una derivata ?
<Pipposper1234231> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS originale
<Carlin0> ok allora la guida va bene , leggila con attenzione
<Pipposper1234231> Ok adesso riprovo
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231: ma la chiavetta 'boota' cioe' vedi avviare qualcosa quando la usi ?
<Pipposper1234231> Si si mi sibapre sia la modalita live che il prcesso di installazione ed entrambi funzionano per due secondi poi si bloccano e funzia solo il cursore
<Carlin0> quella scheda vide da problemi con linux ed hanno risolto tutti con nomodeset  , e dopo installato metti i driver proprietari
<Pipposper1234231> Per caso devo aggiornare il bios?
<Pipposper1234231> Ok
<yolpe> Carlin0, vorrei capire se funziona il modem ma non ho dove collegarmi, c'è qualche comando che può darmi un'idea se è a posto?
<Pipposper1234231> Scusa seguendo quello che dice la guida io subito dopo aver selezionato la modalità live dal grub devo iniziare a premere tasti a caso in mod che si apra quel menu od erro
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231: dovresti premere _e_
<Pipposper1234231> A ok grazie mille
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231: poi devi trovare la riga che inizia con linux ed togliere quite e splash e inserire nomodeset poi premi f10
<gigirock> spesso si avvia....
<Pipposper1234231> Scusa devo fare quest cosa prima o dopo di aver avviato la modalita live?
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231: il primo menu che voci ha ?
<Pipposper1234231> Intendi il grub
<Pipposper1234231> Installa live che non è scritto proprio cosi ma è wuella e non ricordo piu
<Pipposper1234231> Adesso provo a vedere se riesco a terminare l installazione perche per la prima volta d sepre mi ha funzionato l modalitanlive chenon si è impallta
<Pipposper1234231> Vi dirò come prosegue
<Pipposper1234231> Scusate io ho un ssd da 128GB e un hdd da 1T sull ssd c'è windows invec sull hdd dati vari e qualche programma installato da windows
<Pipposper1234231> Posso mettere ubuntu sull ssd?
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231: sarebbe meglio mettere ubuntu sul disco che 'avvia' il sistema
<Pipposper1234231> Ho provato a fare install along sidd windows ma quando lo faccio non mi da l ssd fra le opzioni di installazione
<Pipposper1234231> Scusate per sbaglio sono uscito
<gigirock> mentre potresti installare sul disco da 1tb ?
<Pipposper1234231> Si mi da quella come unica possibilità
<gigirock> quanto spazio libero rimane su ssd ?
<Pipposper1234231> Quando faccio install along windows fra i dischi disponibili mi da solo lbhdd da 1T
<Pipposper1234231> Forse non mi ptopone l ssd perche ci sono solo 37 GB liberi?
<gigirock> ...37 non sono pochi ma non e' quello il problema.... aspe
<Pipposper1234231> Io pensavo di mettere il sistema sull ssd così parte e gira veloce e sul hdd tutti i dati che tanto li c'è spazio
<Pipposper1234231> Altro problema per sbsglio ho girato il pc (è un portatile) e mi si è girata l'interfaccis e non intende tornare normale come faccio a raddrizzarla?
<Pipposper1234231> A e è anche diventata nera la schermataboltre ad essersi girata ps non è in standbay perché c'è il cursore che si muove
<Carlin0> Pipposper1234231, devi seguire la guida che ti ho linkato
<Carlin0> e usare l'opzione nomodeset
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<Pipposper1234231> Ok quindi spengo e ri inizio il processo
<Pipposper1234231> ?
<Pipposper1234231> Buonanotte
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231: ma devi liberare spazio per installare
<Pipposper1234231> Quanto me ne serve?
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231: almeno 20gb , ma quel laptop ha win10 ? hai disabilitato secure boot ?
<Pipposper1234231> Si
<Pipposper1234231> Ma io ho 37 GB liberi
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231: sono due domande con una risposta
<Pipposper1234231> Si il laptop ha windows 10 e si ho disattivato il secure boot
<gigirock> ok Pipposper1234231 hai disabilitato fast boot nel win10 ?
<Pipposper1234231> Si
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231: il disco win e' criptato ?
<Pipposper1234231> Non ne ho idea
<Pipposper1234231> Come lo vedo?
<gigirock> vai nel win e fai proprieta'
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231: gia' che sei nel win libera lo spazio direi 15gb....
<Pipposper1234231> Con win intendi disco C?
<gigirock> il disco ssd e' C ?
<Pipposper1234231> Ho gia 37GB liberi ne servono altri?
<Pipposper1234231> Si ssd è C
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231: non puoi lasciare win senza spazio su disco
<Pipposper1234231> Quindi devo liberare altro spazio ne deduco
<gigirock> ma 37 sono liberi o spazio su disco riservato a windows ?
<Pipposper1234231> 37 GB sono liberi
<Pipposper1234231> Non so come vedere quale è lo spazio su disco riservato a win 10
<Pipposper1234231> Domanda percaso devo fare una partizione del disco c?
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231: ma hai scelto installa a fianco di windows ?
<Pipposper1234231> Perche io non l'ho fatta pensando di fala poi da linux ma forse se e il disco di win va prima partizionato
<Pipposper1234231> Si installa a fianco di win
<Pipposper1234231> Per la cronaca sono ancora su win
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231: allora vai nelle impostazioni e vediamo la foto della situazione del disco c
<Pipposper1234231> Ok aspe che ci metto un pochino a farla
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231: premi il destro sull'icona del pc e scegli manage o qualcosa di simile
<Pipposper1234231> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/KuNtGYtDQ9arlTT3XAC5?signature=dd04afe99bed2b270578b52f8ffd3c10cbcab6fa7d9627aa6a4b514ce8b0fffa&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NDc3NzA1NjN9
<Pipposper1234231> Tutto a posto?
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231, son caduto
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231, e dove e' sta partizione ?
<Pipposper1234231> A ok
<gigirock> Pipposper1234231, ma non puoi fare uno screenshot ?
<Pipposper1234231> A aspe adesso la facco pensavo che volssi vedere il disco come era messo prima dellapartiz
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-18
<m4xR34L> salve ragazzi, ho montato HD vecchio con installato ubuntu 16 su pc nuovo appena assemblato... pare che va tutto bene tranne la RAM, me ne riconosce un pò di meno.... devo fare nuova installazione o c'è modo di sistemare la cosa?
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: spostare dischi col sistema operativo installato da un sistema all'altro non è una buona idea e non è ufficialmente supportato. Bisogna sempre reinstallare
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: considera anche che il computer nuovo potrebbe essere a 64 bit, quello vecchio a 32. In questo caso scarica la versione a 64 bit di Ubuntu (che è comunque il default oggi)
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: grazie mille, allora avvio la fase 2... acquisto  nuovo SSD e installo ubuntu da capo... volevo fare una prova visto che ho diverso software installato (I3 con relativi config, ruby, rails, python, e tutte le librerie) mi armo di pazienza e reinstallo tutto... solo una domanda relativa alla swap... si può impostare al momento dell'installazione la quantità GB riservati alla swap?
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: non ne sono sicuro, forse facendo il partizionamento manuale. In ogni caso dovrebbe essere facile cambiarlo a posteriori. La swap si può attivare e disattivare col sistema avviato. nessun riavvio necessario
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: molto gentile, grazie per le dritte... allora reinstallo tutto e poi provvedo a sistemare la swap... avere 8 GB di swap mi sembra troppo considerato che con il pc vecchio (4 GB RAM) in 5 anni ho visto solo una volta la swap usata e se ricordo bene di un paio di MB... non volevo togliere spazio al SSD (che ancora non ho :-D )
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: 2-4 GB di swap sono più che sufficienti normalmente
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: in ogni caso quando usi la swap il tuo computer rallenta molto e quindi non serve averla.... ci sono casi in cui male non fa, ma sono rari
<m4xR34L> [Enrico]: ormai sono anni che vengo qui e mi aiutate sempre... grazie ragazzi, siete mitici! [Enrico] buona giornata, terrò a mente i tuoi consigli :) ciao, ciao
<[Enrico]> m4xR34L: prego, buona giornata :)
<Elaisa> Ciao a tutti.
<Elaisa> Ho installato Ubuntu 18.04 sul mio server, ma ogni tanto quando installo qualche programma e faccio delle modifiche, il sistema non funziona pi
<Elaisa> quindi volevo sapere se esiste qualche tool che tramite SSH faccio un backup del sistema e lo ripristino sempre via SSH
<Elaisa> Così in caso di problemi, senza reinstallare Ubuntu ogni volta, scrivo qualche commando e il sistema torna allo stato originale come all''installazione
<[Enrico]> Elaisa: puoi installare ubuntu usando LVM per partizionare i dischi e fare uno snapshot, ma devi fare il boot da un sistema live per fare il restore della partizione allo stato precedente
<Elaisa> LVM è cryptato vero?
<[Enrico]> Elaisa: comunque sia quello che descrivi è molto strano, dovresti investigare e capire cosa rompe il sistema e risolvere il problema. Ubuntu è un sistema solido non si sfascia così all'improvviso
<[Enrico]> Elaisa: la criptazione è indipendente da LVM
<[Enrico]> LVM è solo un gestore di volume, non fa criptazione
<[Enrico]> si possono criptare tramite cryptsetup
<Elaisa> Ho installato una sorta di web panel e ho attivato SSL ma non avendo un certificato ssl, mysql e phpmyadmin non funzionavano più anche dopo reinstallazione di essi
<Elaisa> sempre un casino però, io volevo qualcosa tipo, scrivi un commando e fa il backup, quando hai un problema scrivi un commando typo restore_now e il sistema si riavvia allo stato originale :),
<[Enrico]> Elaisa: ti sconsiglio vivamente di usare quei web panel, meglio fare a mano, almeno sai cosa stai facendo. Se non hai un certificato SSL valido è normale che non funzioni, il browser ti protegge rifiutando la connessione. Tuttavia è facile avere un certificato SSL, usa letsencrypt, è gratis
<Elaisa> uso Cloudlfare come SSL
<Elaisa> ma dentro phpmyadmin ho attivato require SSL e non funzionava più niente
<Elaisa> sto usando i ceritificati SSL di Cloudflare*
<[Enrico]> Elaisa: mi sa che non hai configurato correttamente phpmyadmin allora
<[Enrico]> o il server web
<[Enrico]> come dicevo: non usare un web panel :)
<[Enrico]> non c'è un modo semplice di fare tutto questo.
<Elaisa> sui permessi del utente ho messo REquire SSL dentro phpmyadmin, e non si collegava più niente, anche se ho reinstallato mysql phpmyadmin ecc
<Elaisa> Ok, penso che reinstallerò tutto con LVM allora
<[Enrico]> Elaisa: se usi una VM sul cloud (tipo AWS o simili) puoi fare uno snapshot dell'immagine e fare il restore quando si rompe. Questa è la cosa più semplice che puoi fare
<[Enrico]> Elaisa: reinstallare non serve a niente se i settaggi non sono corretti. I settaggi non cambiano reinstallando, vanno sistemati
<Elaisa> uso ssh da una stanza
<[Enrico]> Elaisa: si anche io uso ssh da una stanza, non sto mica fuori, metti che piove ;)
<[Enrico]> e poi fa freddo
<[Enrico]> comunque sia ok, se non usi una soluzione che si basa su virtual machines non puoi fare facilmente il restore di un'immagine
<Elaisa> allora, ho un pc come server, ma non ha monitor, ogni volta che devo riparare il sistema devo mettere cavo vga tastierea mouse monitor
<Elaisa> capito? :) x questo volevo fare tutto da SSH senza collegare niente lì
<[Enrico]> ok capito, confermo non c'è modo semplice stile comando SSH
<Elaisa> Ok, grazie. Andrò su Marte per ora :)
<[Enrico]> bisogna fare il boot da live in ogni caso
<Elaisa> xk ii file del sistema sono in uso e non possono essere ripristinati mentre è in SSH vero?
<[Enrico]> si anche per quello
<Elaisa> Ok grazie.
<cri1978> salve mi chiamo cirstian e ho un problema di hard disk , mi da un errore si apre grub e mi scrive  esattamente unknow filesystem  , ho provato con i comendi ls e set cercando la patizione valida ma poi mi dice che non c'è nessuna partizione ,ho provato a reinstallare tutto ma il boot del pc non fa partire il cd . come posso fare a formattare l'hd p
<cri1978> er poter installare ubuntu nuovamente?
<Carlin0> cri1978, magari fai una foto alla schermata ...
<Carlin0> !image | cri
<ubot-it> cri: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cri1978> ok provo a caricare l'immagine
<cri1978> https://imgur.com/a/g7JKVBq  spero di aver fatto bene
<gigirock> cri1978, pagina vuota
<Carlin0> cri1978, prova a ripristinare il grub ...
<Carlin0> !grub | cri1978
<ubot-it> cri1978: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<alapiee> buongiorno
<alapiee> vorrei installare linux ubuntu live su una chiavetta da 128 Gb e usare il mio macbook pro 2009 che non parte il sistema operativo
<alapiee> un SO da chiavetta portatile per tutti i computer sia Windows che Mac
<gigirock> alapiee, una live e' fattibile un sistema operativo funzionante e' un po' + complicato inoltre l'hardware dei mac non e' cosi semplice da far funzionare in toto
<gigirock> alapiee, ma puoi accedere a refind o qualche altro bootloader del macpro ?
<Carlin0> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<Carlin0> a dop
<alapiee> grazie
<cri1978> non ho capito come fare la chiavetta usb live , ho scaricato la versione 18.04 lts da pc windws e dovrei trasformarla n ive sempre da windows
<kubambo> salve, ho appena installato kubuntu su un nuovo laptop ma non riesco in nessun modo a collegarlo alla rete, vorrei una mano d'aiuto
<castedduink> non riesco a installare il vostro sistema operativo...
<castedduink> come devo fare
<castedduink> buonasera
<alb_boot> ciao. posso chiedere aiuto qua che togliendo e rimettendo kubuntu ho rotto il grub e non mi parte piu' una fava?
<alb_boot> scusate l'orario
<alb_boot> sono arrivato persino ad usare aranzulla per ricordarmi il repository di boot repair
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<alb_boot> si, purtroppo la mia situazione e' un po' danneggiata
<alb_boot> e al momento il mio interesse e' ripristinare l mbr di windows
<Carlin0> ripristina il grub
<Carlin0> ah win ...
<alb_boot> mi e' arrivato il secondo ssd
<alb_boot> ci metto linux la
<alb_boot> e addio grub
<alb_flood> maledetto me che scrivo frasi troppo corte e veloci e vengono kickato
<alb_flood> chi era il buon uomo che si e' rattristito appena ho detto windows, io uso linux ma dopo aver messo e tolto linux ho il mbr danneggiato. vorrei ripristinarlo e dopo metto linux su un altro disco, cosi' scelgo io che disco far partire senza che ci sia grub o altro in mezzo
<alb_flood> ho un bel pastebin di boot repair, ma di boot io ci capisco poco. se c'e' qualche anima pia che mi aiuta a far trovare la retta via al mio bootloader gliene sarei infinitamente grato
<alb_flood> al momento sono con kubuntu in live usb
<Carlin0> eh ma non so aiutarti su win , non lo uso da anni
<alb_flood> capisco. pero' da quello che mi e' sembrato di capire, oltre che il uefi che mi frega il cervello, e' che giocando con boot repair mi sa che e' come se avessi impostato il boot nel hdd dove non ci sta sistema operativo
<alb_flood> ho un ssd con windows e prima kubuntu e un hdd senza so, ho tolto kubuntu ripristinando l mbr da windows e mi si e' fregato il boot. domani monto il nuovo ssd e ci metto kubuntu ma mai piu' grub.. sono troppo ignorante per gestire piu' partizioni con il uefi
<alb_flood> a mali estremi wippo tutto, mi sono appena copiato tutti i file su windows. purtroppo sto in casa con un piano dati non flat quindi mi sarei evitato volentieri un formattone
<alb_flood> amen. continuero' a fare tentativi tra boot repair e recovery usb di windows, so troppo poco per gestire in modo strutturato la mia configurazione con piu' dischi e un uefi misto legacy. ciao buona notte a tutti.
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-19
<jb90> Buongiorno..
<jb90> Vorrei installare xubuntu su un pc non recente
<jb90> Ne ho scaricato la versione lts da 32 bit
<jb90> e l'ho masterizzata su un dvd
<jb90> sul pc avevo installato xp
<jb90> qualche giorno fa ho inserito la versione di prova di windows home basics
<jb90> poichè con xp non riuscivo ad usare una pen drive per accedere al wifi
<jb90> che invece ora funziona
<VALERIA> BUONGIORNO
<VALERIA> VORREI CHIEDERE QUALCHE INFORMAZIONE PER L'INSTALLAZIONE DI LINUX...HO WINDOWS 7 AL MOMENTO SU UN SISTEMA A 32 BIT..HO PROVATO A SCARICARE QUI DAL SITO SUI LINK DERIVATE PER LA VERSIONE A 32 BIT E HO MESSO L'IMMAGINE ISO SCARICATA SU USB TRAMITE IL PROGRAMMA RUFUS...SONO ENTRATA NEL BIOS E HO ATTIVATO LA LETTURA USB COME PRIMARIA..MA ALL'AVVIO DEL
<Botolo> !caps | VALERIA
<ubot-it> VALERIA: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<VALERIA> COMPUTER CON LA CHIAVETTA INSERITA MI DICE SEMPRE FORMATO NON VALIDO...HO PROVATO VERSIONI DIVERSE...MA SEMPRE NON VALIDO..NON RIESCO A INSTALLARE..HO FATTO ANCHE LA PARTIZIONE DEL DISCO PRIMA DI PROCEDERE IN MODO DA TENERE IN CONTEMPORANEA WINDOWS 7 E LINUX...PERO' SONO FERMA..SE QUALCUNO RIESCE A DARMI QUALCHE INDICAZIONE SU COME PROCEDERE..NON S
<VALERIA> O SE E' UN PROBLEMA CON LA CONFIGURAZIONE DI RUFOS..HO PROVATO ANCHE CON L'ALTRO PROGRAMMA SUGGERITO..MA NIENTE...
<m4xR34L>  salve ragazzi, più che un problema avrei una curiosità... sono su 16.04 ed ho 8 GB di ram, ma il sistema me ne riconosce 7.8 sapete dirmi come posso fare per vedere cosa occupa la RAM mancante?
<amnesia01> salve
<amnesia01> ho installato ubuntu 18:10 su dell xps 9370 ho un problema sulla riproduzione dei video su youtube nel senso che vanno a scatti
<amnesia01> qualcuno sa come risolvere
<m4xR34L> amnesia01: anche l'audio va a scatti?
<amnesia01> no
<m4xR34L> amnesia01: problema scheda video driver probabilmente
<amnesia01> il problrma si presenta da 1080p in su
<amnesia01> come risolvo?
<m4xR34L> amnesia01: digita da terminale $ lspci | grep -E 'VGA' senza il dollaro per vedere che scheda video hai
<amnesia01> intel Corporation UHD Graphics 620 (rev 07)
<amnesia01> su windows nessun problema video fluido anche in 4k
<amnesia01> è su ubuntu che non va
<m4xR34L> amnesia01: è scheda integrata?
<amnesia01> si
<m4xR34L> digita da terminale lspci -k e scorri fino a che trovi la VGA ti dovrebbe dire il modulo del karnel in uso
<amnesia01> Kernel driver in use: i915
<m4xR34L> potresti provare con altri driver
<amnesia01> tipo?
<m4xR34L> devi andare su impostazioni di sitema
<m4xR34L> nella sezione driver
<m4xR34L> vedi se hai a dispozione altri driver
<amnesia01> nelle impostazioni di sistema non ho la voce driver
<m4xR34L> voce aggiornamenti
<amnesia01> mi dice che è gia aggiornato
<m4xR34L> non hai la sezione driver aggiuntivi?
<amnesia01> si
<amnesia01> ma non mi esce nulla
<m4xR34L> aspè do un'occhiata
<amnesia01> nel senso nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile
<lorelore> buongiorno
<lorelore> vorrei chiedere un aiuto per l'installazione di Linux
<lorelore> non riesco a farla..ho scaricato l'iso dalla pagina derivate perche' ho windows a 32 bit..e poi ho usato rufus per metterlo sulla chiavetta usb
<lorelore> pero' quando avvio il computer mi dice formato non valido
<lorelore> non so se sbaglio a scaricare la versione
<lorelore> o a convertirla nella chiavetta con rufus
<lorelore> grazie mille in anticipo
<m4xR34L> amnesia01: hai la sezione driver proprietari ?
<lorelore> io ho fatto la partizione..ho divsio lo spazio
<lorelore> avevo letto di farlo prima
<amnesia01> sotto in basso mi dice nessun driver proprietario in uso
<lorelore> ho un hard disk da mille e ho diviso meta' con windows per tenerlo e meta0 per linux
<m4xR34L> amnesia01: ne hai a disposizione ?
<lorelore> scusa..non ho capito
<lorelore> cosa devo guardare?
<amnesia01> no
<lorelore> scusami davvero  ma non ho capito cosa intendi e cosa devo guardare
<m4xR34L> amnesia01: mi spiace ma sono qui come te per chiedere info, più di così non saprei
<lorelore> grazie lo stesso
<lorelore> continuo a leggere ancora un po' anche io
<lorelore> se qualcuno nel frattempo sapesse qualcosa sarebbe perfetto
<gigirock> hi all, why after midnight I cannot post in this channel ?
<gigirock> adesso ho lo stato i di solito dovrei avere i+
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-13
<Babbo> Buongiorno a tutti. Non sono ancora riuscito a risolvere il mio problema di boot (Ubuntu 18.04.3LTS su Fujitsu AH531), seguendo i 2 consigli finora ricevuti: cambio batteria-tampone e re-installazione del grub. Qualcuno ha altre idee?
<vitodoc> Babbo: hai hdd o ssd ?
<Babbo> hdd
<vitodoc> Quanti anni ha
<Babbo> direi almeno 5
<Babbo> ...ma se c'è qualche comando x verificarlo esattamente...
<vitodoc> Per favore posta l'output di  sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda/
<Babbo> mi dice smartctl comando non trovato
<vitodoc> sudo apt install smartmontools
<vitodoc> Babbo: entro l'anno :D
<Babbo> ...mi sono impantanato nella finestra di postfix configuration... :-(
<vitodoc> che problema c'èà
<Babbo> volevo uscire senza fare niente ma sto facendo casino...
<vitodoc> dimmi il problema vediamo se riesco ad aiutarti
<Babbo> aspe...sono uscito dal terminale. ora rifaccio lo smartmontools e ti dico
<vitodoc> Per favore posta l'output di  sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<Babbo> x favore mi ricordi come fare a postarlo?
<vitodoc> Quando esegui quel comando ti esce un link, copialo e incollalo qui
<Babbo> continua a dirmi sudo: smartctl: comando non trovato
<vitodoc> Lo hai interrotto sicuramente mentre installava.
<Babbo> aspe...sta andando l'esecuzione di smartmontools. 76%
<vitodoc> dai questo comando:  sudo apt install --reinstall smartmontools
<vitodoc> Se hai problemi non fare di testa tua, spiega e risolviamo
<Babbo> Ecco il link per "sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999 "
<vitodoc> dove sta
<vitodoc> ti deve uscire tipo https://termbin.com/blablabla
<Babbo> https://termbin.com/0nh1
<Babbo> Mentre questo è l'output del comando "sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda/" che mi avevi chiesto all'inizio
<Mr_Pan> il disco pare a posto
<Babbo> Smartctl open device: /dev/sda/ failed: No such device
<Babbo> Smartctl open device: /dev/sda failed: No such device
<vitodoc> Scusa mi sono dovuto allontanare
<vitodoc> Si pare a posto
<Babbo> Prima di ubuntu aveva Windows 7. Poi ho messo ubuntu in dual boot, infine ubuntu da solo
<vitodoc> anche se ci sono degli errori sotto che non so ben interpretare
<vitodoc> Mr_Pan: tu ne sai qualcosa ?
<Mr_Pan> no
<Babbo> Solo con Windows 7 partiva sempre al primo colpo (...ma poi era lentissimo...)
<Babbo> Ora performa molto di +, ma boota quando vuole lui...
<vitodoc> Babbo: non so che dirti... Se non hai niente di importante forse conviene che reinstalli il sistema da zero.
<vitodoc> Ho letto che hai provato anche a reinstallare il grub...
<vitodoc> Che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<Maio91> Ciao Ragazzi, ho un problema con una VM UBUNTU su un'infrastruttura VMWARE devo fare collegare dall'esterno un collega via SSH.
<Babbo> Si. mel'ha suggerito qcuno ieri, dato che quando riparte ogni tanto mi va in grub rescue
<Babbo> ho 18.04.3LTS
<vitodoc> Babbo: 18.04 lts di cosa, ubuntu, xubuntu, cosa ?
<Babbo> ubuntu
<Maio91> Sul firewall watchguard ho un NAT statico, quando do il comando su - dopo aver inserito la password ho il seguente errore: "su: Autenticazione non riuscita " Mi potete aiutare?
<Babbo> Ho tutto backuppato. Provo a rifare tutto come mi hai detto. Mi dai solo ancora un consiglio pfv?
<vitodoc> Babbo: ok, ti conviene reinstallare il sistema e quando arrivi al partizionamento scegli "usa intero disco"
<Babbo> Ok.
<vitodoc> dimmi
<Babbo> Cmq, se cambio hdd con sdd, la differenza è notevole? Se SI, hai una marca/modello da suggerire?
<vitodoc> certo, il giorno con la notte
<vitodoc> Babbo:  dipende dal tuo budget, io prediligo i samsung, ne ho 2 e vanno alla grande.
<sardonico> idem con i Crucial
<Babbo> Ok grazie di tutto. Ciao
<vitodoc> Maio91: non capisco niente di ssh, aspetta qualcuno che ti sappia aiutare ;)
<Mr_Pan> Maio91> premnesso che qui diamo supporto a instalalzioni reali non VM ...
<Mr_Pan> !chat | Maio91
<ubot-it> Maio91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> Maio91> passa su chat che ne parliamo li
<portable> Ciao volevo sapere se esiste una versione portable di ubuntu da lanciare o avviare da USB. grazie
<Carlin0> !live | portable
<ubot-it> portable: Una live è un sistema operativo in grado di essere avviato ed eseguito in fase di boot del computer attraverso  usb , cd o dvd senza richiederne l'installazione su disco fisso
<vitodoc> portable: puoi creare una live persistente con rufus
<portable> grazie. ma è gia disponibile?
<vitodoc> portable: scarica la iso che preferisci di ubuntu o xubuntu o quella che ti pare e tramite rufus la monti sulla pendrive attivando l'opzione persistenza.
<vitodoc> in modo che non perdi i lavori dopo il riavvio
<Carlin0> ma macinerai molto in fretta la chiavetta
<Carlin0> nuovo, problemi di connessione ?
<nuovo> si
<aLexX993> Ciao a tutti
<aLexX993> Avrei bisogno di aiuto per un problema che ho su una distro differente da Ubuntu ma che è generico per linux. Attendo conferma di poterla porre qui
<QuarxSiO2> ciao
<Marc_84> buonasera a tutti. sono un nuovo utente nabbissimo di ubuntu. avrei bisogno di aiuto per far funzionare correttamente video e audio su quest mini pc perchè attualmente va a scatti e non si sente nulla. grazie. https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B06XK5HCXC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1:
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-14
<mono> problema
<mono> ciao... mi e rimasto il problema che la finestra che si apre dalla freccetta in alto a destra si bloccano tutti i comandi...qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare.
<mono> ubuntu 18.04.3... su di un portatile vaio....sony
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-15
<guest111> Ciao
<Mr_Pan> guest111, ciao
<guest111> Sentite, c'è un modo per blakclistare le porte della GPU o per ignorare completamente dei monitor? Ho provato già da xorg...
<guest111> blacklistare*
<guest111> Ne ho 5, ne uso 3 e tutto funziona nella schermata di login e di sessione. Però nella transizione ho l'output su tutte 5 per un secondo. La GPU ne regge al massimo 4 contemporaneamente e freeza...
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-16
<temperello> buonasera, c'è qualcuno?
<perr-paranoic> Salve, ho questo errore agli aggiornamenti https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qRxxXfVj22/
<Carlin0> io non vedo errori ...
<perr-paranoic> Carlin0: E: non vuol dire Error? E poi non c'è scritto dopo che devo accettare esplicitamente qualcosa?
<Carlin0> bhe intanto sarebbe bene vedere l'output completo e non solo 2 righe
<perr-paranoic> Carlin0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jK4r5T8KvM/
<Carlin0> perr-paranoic, si tratta di repo esterni , sta a te che li hai aggiunti valutare se fidarti o meno
<perr-paranoic> Carlin0: ma non usciva questo errore fino ad ora...
<Carlin0> !ppa | perr-paranoic
<ubot-it> perr-paranoic: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<perr-paranoic> Ho tolto la spunta nel Gestone a quelle due sorgenti, ma mi dà lo stesso errore
<Carlin0> !vedisources | perr-paranoic
<ubot-it> perr-paranoic: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<perr-paranoic> https://termbin.com/kix0
<perr-paranoic> Ma le cose che escono in fondo nel mio sources.list non ci sono quando le vedo tramite nano
<Carlin0> perr-paranoic, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<perr-paranoic> Fatto, mi dà ancora errore
<Carlin0> con sudo apt update ti da errore ?
<perr-paranoic> Mi chiede se accettare i cambiamenti qui
<Carlin0> fai rivedere ...
<Carlin0> !vedisources | perr-paranoic
<ubot-it> perr-paranoic: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<perr-paranoic> Ho accettato adesso non esce più l'errore...
<perr-paranoic> https://termbin.com/in27
<Carlin0> incasinare il sistema è un attimo , metterlo  a posto non sempre possibile
<perr-paranoic> Carlin0: ma cos'era successo secondo te? Cioè perché ha funzionato con apt update ?
<zantak> Buona sera a tutti e grazie per l' aiuto che potrete darmi. Ho tolto di mezzo Win 7 a mio figlio sul suo HP Pavilion con un AMD Athlon a 32 bit e 2 giga di RAM; gli ho piazzato Xubuntu 18.4. Abbiamo solo ed esclusivamente una connessione wifi ed un iPhone che potrebbe fare tethering via USB. Io uso un po' il Terminale, ma su Mac. lspci mi dice che
<zantak> a bordo c'è una Broadcom BCM4318 [Airforce One 54g] rev 02 su slot 03:02.0; Kernel driver b43-pci-bridge; Kernel Module ssb.ho provato di tutto, anche a collegarlo ad un android via usb e a fargli scaricare il driver b43 (oltre 500 mega di roba): niente da fare; il wifi non parte. E' come se l' antenna non ci fosse. Qualcuno sa come posso
<zantak> risolvere? Grazie
<zantak> Ah, con Win 7 ovviamente andava benissimo.
<zantak> scusate ma si è disconnesso tutto qui. Qualcuno per caso ha postato qualcosa?
<zantak> Forse il messaggio precedente è scomparso. Riposto. Se mi rispondete ok, altrimenti grazie comunque
<zantak> Buona sera a tutti e grazie per l' aiuto che potrete darmi. Ho tolto di mezzo Win 7 a mio figlio sul suo HP Pavilion con un AMD Athlon a 32 bit e 2 giga di RAM; gli ho piazzato Xubuntu 18.4. Abbiamo solo ed esclusivamente una connessione wifi ed un iPhone che potrebbe fare tethering via USB. Io uso un po' il Terminale, ma su Mac. lspci mi dice che
<zantak> a bordo c'è una Broadcom BCM4318 [Airforce One 54g] rev 02 su slot 03:02.0; Kernel driver b43-pci-bridge; Kernel Module ssb.ho provato di tutto, anche a collegarlo ad un android via usb e a fargli scaricare il driver b43 (oltre 500 mega di roba): niente da fare; il wifi non parte. E' come se l' antenna non ci fosse. Qualcuno sa come posso
<zantak> risolvere? Grazie
<ErVito> hola bagai
<ErVito>  /j #ubuntu
<simonaL> BUonasera a tutti, ho un problema con la scheda wi-fi, poiche' il pc con ubuntu non rileva la scheda. E' la prima volta che uso Linux, quindi non so dove girarmi. Ps: non ho la possibilita' di attaccarmi con un cavo ethernet
<simonaL> Grazie a tutti in anticipo
<simonaL> BUonasera a tutti, ho un problema con la scheda wi-fi, poiche' il pc con ubuntu non rileva la scheda. E' la prima volta che uso Linux, quindi non so dove girarmi. Ps: non ho la possibilita' di attaccarmi con un cavo ethernet. Grazie a tutti in anticipo
<Hellfox> Salve io ho un problema
<mono> DOMANDA
<mono> per installare ubuntu che cosa mi serve nella chiavetta oltre a ubuntu
<mono> mi serve un file di avvio?
<mono> tipo runexe?
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<pio24> hallo
<MONO> ce qualcuno?
<MONO> hola?
<MONO> Sto installando ubuntu 19.10 su un sony vaio... lo messo sulla chiavetta. faccio partire il pc lo installa, ma quando lo riavvio non oarte compare la schermata nera con il cursore in alto a sinistra. Nella chiavetta mi serve per caso rufus?
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-17
<MONO> mi  potete dire se installare ubuntu 19 su chiavetta mi serve usare rufus ?
<vitodoc> MONO: la procedura è semplice. Devi montare la iso con etcher o rufus, come preferisci e installare il sistema
<MONO> ok quindi passare attraverso rufus.... ok grazie
<giacomo> buon gorno
<giacomo> ho un problema di masterizzazione con lubuntu
<giacomo> cè una chat apposita per questa distro?
<giacomo> quando voglo masterizzare un dvd audio benchè sia 4.7 gb lo vede solo 800mb
<giacomo> ho provato tutti i programmi come brasero kb3 Xbrurn
<giacomo> niente
<giacomo> preciso che il dvd è Rw
<giacomo> della verbatim appena comprato
<Mimmo303> vi incollo pastebin https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8dCNHcMcS5/
<Mr_Pan> Mimmo303> ciao
<Mr_Pan> tu stai chiedendo riguardo il funzionamento di pennette usb wifi da usare con windows10 sul canale di supporto ufficiale di Ubuntu Italia?!
<Mr_Pan> sai che non ti risponderá mai nessuno vero?
<Mimmo303> volevo sapere solo quale è la migliore in ricezione... ok scusate ... non scriverò più, vi ringrazio
<Mr_Pan> Mimmo303> ti conviene provare sul canale ##windows
<Canada89> salve
<Canada89> ho un pc con window 7 siccome mi ha scocciato completamente e voglio passare a linux x questioni di sicurezza anche zero virus e zero pensieri ho queste specifiche tecniche pc dual core 2.70 ghz ram 4 gb scheda video 1 gb e hd da 350 gb volevo sapere se mettere proio ubuntu o una sua derivata grazie in anticipo
<Canada89> se qualcuno me puo aiutare grazie
<Mr_Pan> Canada89, ti consiglio di usare Xubuntu con quella configurazione hardware
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Mr_Pan> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Canada89> come mai xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Canada89> come mai xubuntu
<Canada89> giusto x sapere
<[Enrico]> Canada89: per la cronaca: i virus per Linux esistono eccome, non è vero  che ci sono zero virus
<[Enrico]> ce ne sono meno ma ci sono
<Canada89> mica uno è cosi fesso da beccare
<Canada89> almeno che non ci siano antivirus x ubuntu
<[Enrico]> tutti i maggiorni prodotti antivirus hanno una versione per Linux di solito. Esiste anche un antivirus open source e software libero ovviamente, si chiama clamav
<Canada89> quale mi consigli?
<[Enrico]> clamav
<Canada89> x quanto riguarda xubuntu come mai xubuntu
<Canada89> e non tipo kubuntu o ubuntu mate?
<Carlin0> se chiedi consigli ti si indica quello che uno pens asia più adatto al tuo hardware , poi ognuno faccia come gli pare
<Canada89> capito
<Canada89> ok grazie
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-18
<Naxil> Ciao
<xuby> buonasera avrei bidi aiuto per aggiornare il sistema operativo xubuntu che utilizzo in dual boot con windows starter
<xuby> non si apre più telegram dopo che ho cliccato su aggiorna e non so cosa altro fare
<Pietronuovo2> Ciao buonasera. Ho bisogno di un aiutino veloce. Chi mi da una mano?
<Pietronuovo2> Sto cercando live usb creator per avere una versione di linux su hd esterno, ma non ho trovato nulla sul sito
<Mr_Pan> Pietronuovo2> cosa devi fare ?
<Pietronuovo2> non ho un pc al momento e avevo bisogno di un mio so da utilizzare da un supporto esterno
<Pietronuovo2> ho trovato una guida nelle pagine wiki
<Pietronuovo2> mi pare di capire che mi basti una pennetta da 8giga
<Mr_Pan> Pietronuovo2> una pennetta da 8 gb si ... installi una live
<Mr_Pan> !live
<ubot-it> Una live è un sistema operativo in grado di essere avviato ed eseguito in fase di boot del computer attraverso  usb , cd o dvd senza richiederne l'installazione su disco fisso
<Pietronuovo2> io ho scaricato la versione più recente di ubuntu in iso
<Pietronuovo2> non so se quella può andar bene
<Mr_Pan> dipende su quale pc la userai ...
<Mr_Pan> comunue non pui farci affidamento ... la chiavetta usb la distruggrai in poco tempo .......
<Mr_Pan> comunque puoi eseguire una installaizone persistente .. cosi puoi anche salvarci su documenti e altro
<Pietronuovo2> invece su un hd esterno per diciamo un paio di mesi? potrebbe andare bene?
<Pietronuovo2> Vi ringrazio cmq tanto per l'aiuto. Adesso devo andare. Una buona serata
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-19
<ilTeto> Buongiorno, ho problemi con l'avvio del mio vecchio Travelmate 6592, uso la versione 16.04 LTS, da qualche tempo all'avvio mi appare questo messaggio"The system is running in low-graphics mode". Di solito riavviando il pc si sistemava ma questa mattina non ne vuole sapere. Potete aiutarmi per favore?
<vitodoc> ilTeto: prova ad aggiornare il sistema
<ilTeto> vitodoc lo aggiorno ogni volta che me lo suggerisce
<vitodoc> ilTeto: apri il terminale e scrivi
<vitodoc> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ilTeto> vitodoc devo chiudere così posso aprire la chat sul mio, stavo usando quello di mia figlia.
<ilTeto> vitodoc non è successo niente
<vitodoc> che scheda vidio hai
<vitodoc> video
<ilTeto> vitodoc potrebbe essere questa? 965GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<vitodoc> Scusa, mi devo allontanare, prova a reinstallare i driver video
<ilTeto> vitodoc grazie lo stesso ma non sono in grado, magari più tardi riprovo a chiedere ancora. adesso vado anch'io
<larap92> Buongiorno a tutti! Dopo aver installato con successo ubuntu 18.04 LTS su un vecchio netbook acer dove avevo un dual boot windows7 e ubuntu 14, oggi ho fatto lo stesso su un vecchio laptop acer che aveva windows 7. Per mia distrazione, dopo aver avviato l'installazione con l'installer dalla versione live (ho usato la iso su usb avviabile) ho forzat
<larap92> o la chiusura dell'installer e spento il computer. Ora se provo a rifare l'operazione da capo la versione live di ubuntu non parte, come posso procedere?
<Gio83> salve a tutti, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Gio83> ho un problema nello scaricare qualsiasi cosa. si apre un messaggio che dice "aprire xdg-open"? ma qualsiasi cosa clicco non va
<Gio83> questo sarebbe il supporto tecnico... bene
<angel> salve vorrei sapere come installare puppy linux
<angel> ci sn tante varianti che nn capisco qual'è quella gust
